#ubuntu-ru 2010-11-29
<Alagos> Доброй ночи
<Alagos> Есть кто живой?
 * jillsmitt медленно умирает
<Alagos> Кто то делал загрузочную флешку с windows7 средствами ubuntu?
<jillsmitt> никто и никогда не делал этого
<Alagos> Врунишка)
<LeNsTR> говорят вин7 достаточно просто зафигачить на флешку ультроисой скажем :)
<LeNsTR> аналог в лине должен быть
<LeNsTR> dd :)
<jillsmitt> Alagos: /join ##windows отсюдава
<jillsmitt> =)
<VJean> Alagos: точно не уверен, но: System > Administration and open 'Startup Disk Creator'
<Alagos> Ну я как пробовал? fdisk - создаю раздел NTFS. Форматирую в тот же нтфс ). И юзаю дд с образом. Делаю этот раздел загрузочным, но он все-равно не запускается
<VJean> для загрузочной флухи NTFS - зло
<VJean> *флехи
<Alagos> Так в манах пишут ставить нтфс... Я хз. С линем у меня все вышло, а вот с венды - никак
<VJean> Alagos: сам iso загрузочный?
<Alagos> sudo dd if=/media/diske/ru-en_win7_ultimate_x86-x64_dvd_activated.iso of=/dev/sdc1 bs=4096
<VJean> хм. долен быть загрузочным
<Alagos> А может такое быть что на исошнике стоят какие то права не такие?
<VJean> нет. файлы распаковались, загрузчик записался. всё готово
<Alagos> Ну так и было...
<jillsmitt> удали все разделы и попробуй записать на /dev/sdc
<VJean> 1. мать может не загрузится с флехи
<VJean> 2. мать может поддерживать загрузку с флехи, но не увидеть раздел NTFS
<VJean> 3. загрузчик не может загрузитсо, тут уже надо пробовать syslinux или другой загрузчик
<Alagos> Загрузчик не грузится только с вендой, когда я делаю ее из под убунты
<Alagos> Когда делал из под венды - все работало, правда там мбр был)
<VJean> Alagos: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<VJean> другой загрузчик попробуй
<VJean> да, и еще, тот загрузчик, который в iso есть, может не работать с usb
<VJean> винда таким грешит :(
<Alagos> Он работает с usb
<Alagos> потому что я писал с этого образа на флешку и все работало
<Alagos> Но не средствами линукс
<Alagos> а форматировать нужно?
<Alagos> Или без разницы? Образ вдедь все равно будет в своей среде, как не крути
<VJean> по логике - без разницы
<VJean> главное для загрузки - загрузчик
<Alagos> Ну загрузчик же сидит в исо образе, и копируеться вместе с ним
<VJean> как не загружает с флехи? читает её, и пропускает с него загрузку. или читает, и пытаецо с неё что-то загрузить?
<Alagos> Говорит что не нашло загрузчика и запускает grub-rescue
<Alagos> Закончил писать просто на флеху без разделов
<Alagos> А как теперь ее сделать бут?
<Alagos> Если разделов-то нету
<VJean> grub в качестве загрузчика поставь
<VJean> на флеху
<VJean> и в грубе сделать запуск загрузчика винды
<Alagos> На диске /dev/sdc отсутствует верная таблица разделов
<VJean> хы
<Alagos> Вот что говорит fdisk
<VJean> хорошо отформатило )
<Alagos> Так я вообще не форматил, я просто удалил таблицу разделов старую и dd использовал что бы образ закинуть на саму флеъу
<jillsmitt> все, иди пробуй
<Alagos> хм
<Alagos> ну и ладно
<VJean> и ушел О_о
<Alagos> И ничего не вышло(
<Alagos> Оно говорит что нет устройства с именем ... И запускает grub-rescut
<Alagos> rescue*
<VJean> под вайном запустить виндовыую тулзу по созданию загрузочной флехи с вин7 ))
<Alagos> жесть)))
<Alagos> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/74988/
<Alagos> Ну что они сделали такого, чело не сделал я?
<LeNsTR> хы
<LeNsTR> а у меня хабр пустой :)
<parfux> на ядрах 2.6.30+ при загрузке стало вылезать много сообщений типа "address sapce collision bla bla bla" на всех трех моих компах...  у вас также?
<parfux> впринципе не критично, но адепты пугаются
<parfux> если быть точным "address space collision host bridge window conflicts with video rom"
<parfux> leNsTR:а загружаешся как?
<parfux> USB-HDD USB-CDROM USB-FLOPPY???
<LeNsTR> parfux: да уже пошел)
<parfux> ой лагаюя
<parfux> переинтегрировал... сессия...
<VJean> тест
<ubuntuhelp> VJean, Понг.
<VJean> %)
<VJean> конечно убунта для нетбуков (думаю и для десктопной версии) при загрузке в виде СД - это жесть ))
<VJean> у меня клава с подсветкой Sven EL 4002. подсветка должна влючатся по ScrollLock, но по ней не включается, включается на alt+shift ))
<VJean> весело раскладку менять ))
<DarkMasterLonely> Доброе утро =)
<Ilang`> прив алл
<mozilla_92> Всем привет
<mozilla_92> Есть вопрос очень важный!
<mozilla_92> кто может помогите!
<Ilang`> вопрос - что делать или как быть? ))
<mozilla_92> Каким фаерволом пользоваться на Ubuntu&
<Ilang`> iptables
<only_you> mozilla_92: iptables
<chravn> ку
<mozilla_92> так называется программа?
<only_you> гг
<Ilang`> да да
<Ilang`> mozilla_92:  по дефолту он стоит почти на всех линях )
<mozilla_92> а как включить?
<Ilang`> правда ненастроенный ))
<mozilla_92> у мя щас firestarter
<Ilang`> ну это гуя к нему же
<Ilang`> вроде
<Ilang`> mozilla_92:  извиняюсь за нескромный вопрос. а что прячим?)
<mozilla_92> и еще на счет  ADSL модема вопрос?
<mozilla_92> а что понимать под словом прячем?
<Ilang`> mozilla_92:  проявите на конец смекалку!)
<chravn> sarg  перестал статистику по пользователям показывать. показывает вкуче все сайты
<Ilang`> читаю тут и недоумеваю. зачем люди по две винды на комп ставят...
<mozilla_92> по две ОС или две винды?
<Ilang`> винды!
<Ilang`> mozilla_92:  это чо стеб переспрашивать?
<mozilla_92> ну это конечно перебор!
<mozilla_92> линь+винда это можно!
<chravn> Ilang`:  а почему бы и не поставить?
<Ilang`> смысл?
<chelaxe> есть смысл...
<chelaxe> особенно 7+xp
<Ilang`> chelaxe:  не проще сразу установить дебиан?)
<chelaxe> нет если ты программист в крупной фирме которая занимается разработкой бугалтерского софта (
<chelaxe> хотя я бы был не прочь...
<chravn> chelaxe:  в вин 7 есть хорошая виртуалка вин хп
<chelaxe> в курсе
<chravn> chelaxe:  кстате идею которой они подтырили у вайна
<Ilang`> опять  с..издили
<chelaxe> не совсем соглашусь... хотя что-то есть
<chravn> кто-нибудь пробовал нат со сквидом  связывать.
<chravn> chelaxe:  основное "новшество" и крутизна  этой виртуалки что без рабочего стола можно программы спаускать.
<andreymal> Есть люди юзающие Camorama? :)
<chravn> andreymal:  а что она делает?
<andreymal> chravn, с веб-камерой работает
<Ilang`> есть у кого нибудь thinkpad ?
<chravn> как припомощи  iptables порт закрыть?
<Offoffoff1> chravn: $5
<chravn> Offoffoff1:  у меня сотни нефти.
<Offoffoff1> chravn: платить сюда http://www.ubuntology.ru
<Offoffoff1> chravn: как перечислишь - скажешь. Ответ есть.
<Ilang`> Offoffoff1:  тебя настигла проказа микрософта.
<Offoffoff1> Ilang`: неа...
<Ilang`> да
<Offoffoff1> Ilang`: просто за такие вопросы мне не стыдно брать деньги.
<Ilang`> для убунту Offoffoff1  ты потерян
<Ilang`> команду не помню, но там одна строка
<Offoffoff1> Ilang`: а я помню.
<chravn> iptables -A INPUT -p TCP -s 0/0 --destination-port 1000 -j REJECT   не помогает порт открыт всё равно остаётся
<Offoffoff1> Ilang`: и достаточно сделать man iptables
<Offoffoff1> чтобы её узнать
<Offoffoff1> chravn: хрень какая-то...
<Offoffoff1> chravn: только выплата $5 тебе поможет.
<chravn> мне поможет яндекс и время.
<Offoffoff1> chravn: ну значит ты сам выбрал путь ждедая... Это похвально.
<Ilang`> проснуться истинные убунтушники, подскажут.
<Offoffoff1> chravn: подсказка - укажи -i
<chravn> да это не главный вопрос.
<Offoffoff1> и укажи -t
<chravn> ни кто не пытался связать нат со сквидом?
<chravn> у меня за серваком со сквидом находится сервер с сайтом  но 80 и 8080 порты заворачиваются на сквид. и соответсвенно сайт не работает.
<chravn> порт прокинут, до заварота портов на сквид всё работало.
<Offoffoff1> chravn: дык.. Сделай исключение - и направь на сервер.
<chravn> всмысле исключение в правилах iptables ?
<andreymal> chravn, я ДИБИЛ
<chelaxe> XD
<chravn> andreymal: ????
<chravn> andreymal: я вас поздравляю сударь.
<Offoffoff1> chravn: да. Там все есть... man iptables
<andreymal> До моего телефона одноклассники добрались :(
<andreymal> В следующий раз кикайте, хорошо? :)
<chravn> sudo iptables -t filter -A INPUT -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 10000 -j DROP порт всё равно остаётся открытым.
<c-h-i-z-h> Ку народ! кто нибудь в курсе как GREPу скормить $  чтобы он нашел все строки с $ ???
<chelaxe> \$
<c-h-i-z-h> не прокатывает))) для echo прокатывает а grep не ест
<c-h-i-z-h> находит все строки какие есть и с $ и без)))
<Offoffoff1> chravn: egrep
<c-h-i-z-h> во прокатило cat file | egrep '\$'
<c-h-i-z-h> cgc
<c-h-i-z-h> спс
<chravn> с воркцентрами отксерокса ктонибудь работал?
<voland2807> Всем приветиК!
<chravn> хао
<edgbla> chravn: всмысле под линух?
<chravn> edgbla: ага. не пойму как драйвер ставить.
<edgbla> ммм, как обычно наверное...
<edgbla> вообще линух и принтер вещи не очень совместимые...
<chravn> есть там файлик сетап
<chravn> судя повсему это скрипт а баше .
<edgbla> какая моделька-то?
<chravn> edgbla:  но он ругается что пакет ОС не утсановлен . чтоэто такое нигде найти не могу.
<chravn> edgbla: Xerox WorkCentre 4260
<voland2807> если модем подключён как "бридж", вызов на компе №1, как подключить комп №2 ко модему для выхода в инет? Или только роутером настроить?
<chravn> voland2807: можно у провайдера 2 айпи попросить.
<voland2807> а как осуществить набор на ПК №2
<edgbla> chravn: хз, попробуй через веб интерфейс капс и какой-нить стандартный драйвер.
<edgbla> нету в капс такого принтера.
<ZeVoluciON> хехе, вот так, убунты и принтеры не совместимы
<edgbla> причём тут убунту.
<ZeVoluciON> ' edgbla | вообще линух и принтер вещи не очень совместимые...'
<edgbla> я не писал убунту
<Offoffoff1> ZeVoluciON: все совместимо. Руки.
<ZeVoluciON> да, убунту уже не линух
<Offoffoff1> voland2807: также как на ПК1
<Offoffoff1> voland2807: надо чтобы модем поддерживал две сессии
<voland2807> ясно, спасибо
<andreymal> Совместимо всё)
<Offoffoff1> voland2807: и провайдер не замечал твоих противозаконных действий
<voland2807> а чем они незаконны???
<Offoffoff1> voland2807: ну провайдер подразумевал только одно pppoe
<Offoffoff1> voland2807: прочитай внимательно договор
<voland2807> на модеме 4 выхода ... для чего?
<Offoffoff1> voland2807: для режима роутера
<voland2807> а какая разница для него каким способом я роздаю инет внутри?
<Offoffoff1> voland2807: большая. В режиме роутера - только одна pppoe
<Offoffoff1> voland2807: которая делится NATом твоего модема
<voland2807> а у него лимит на количество pppoe?
<skai> ыпч
<skai> @kick artus}
 * only_you купил себе в метро пакетов с пингвинами и линуксом O:-)
 * skai сидит на скучной лекции и тратит последнюю энергию ноута на инет
<chelaxe> скай
<skai> челах
<VJean> так, с кем я тут разговаривал по поводу убунты для нетбуков? )
<skai> VJean: эммм...с богом?
<mazai> ))))
<VJean> skai: с санитарами
<skai> VJean: ну так позвони им.они тебя снова заберут и все расскажут:)и о нетбуках.и о исходных кодах вселенной:)обо всем
<VJean> так вот: как как "включить" экспертную установку?
<chelaxe> и вселенной тоже нету, и админов тоже нету
<chelaxe> и убунты тоже нету
<skai> VJean: скачать альтернат диск
<chelaxe> никого в натуре нету XD
<VJean> другие варианты?
<skai> VJean: дивиди версию
<VJean> у меня нетбук. убунта будет ставицо на SD-карту
<VJean> dthcbz подходит только нетбуковская
<SergeyIT> день добрый
<skai> VJean: и что?скачай альтернат.и ставь в экспертной вместо убунту-десктоп пакет убунту-нетбук ремикс
<VJean> дескпопная, и тем более целый двд качать - разорюсь нафиг
<skai> СергейОНО
<skai> VJean: скачай минимал сиди и ставь все по инету тока нужное
<VJean> у меня инет - с жопореза
<skai> VJean: ну ссзб.найди хотспот
<mazai> почтой закажи
<skai> mazai: ты гений.а на нетбуках давно начали ставить сидиромы?
<VJean> mazai: почтой, тем более с российской, полгода ждать
<SergeyIT>  VJean, всю ночь "трудишься"?
<VJean> skai: логично он сказал
<VJean> SergeyIT: угу
<skai> VJean: ложь, звездежь и пиаракция. две недели в зажопинск-дальнее идет:)
<mazai> skai:чел говорит ему тяжко качать двд, я ему подсказал
<VJean> SergeyIT: по всем признакам syslinux не грузицо, хотя он iso присутствует, и в меню есть нужные пунты
<skai> mazai: а еще он сказал, что у него нетбук.ты на нетбуках видел сиди приводы?
<mazai> skai:а с компа на флешку сделать инсталл религия не позволяет?
<VJean> *в iso
<skai> mazai: а мы про комп то знаем?он тока про нетбук рассказал
<SergeyIT> skai, на моем нетбуке есть СД )
<mazai> SergeyIT:+1 %)
<skai> SergeyIT: это не нетбук:)это извращенство
<skai> диагональ какая?
<VJean> 9"
<skai> VJean: не ты
<VJean> мультитач
<VJean> skai: читай
<SergeyIT> skai, это не извращенство, а отдельно стоящий СД  )
<skai> SergeyIT: а я про встроенный вообщето:)на нетбуках, а не отдельной жалезкой
<mazai> да фигня все это, было бы желание
<chravn> подскажите а нормальная безопасность для файлов сайта это 644?
<mazai> и качнуть моно в клубе каком-нить
<skai> chravn: нормальная безопасность - это вообще не выкладывать фаил
<skai> mazai: хотспоты.я ему уже сказал
<VJean> вариант качать - не подходит
<rum0nk> Салют! На Викиликс потешный материал выложили!
<skai> rum0nk: пофиг
<SergeyIT> chravn - 000 - то что надо!
<rum0nk> Обещают еще выложить!
<VJean> что нужно исправить в этом образе или поставить, чтобы загрузчик изменился на нужный
<skai> !md5
<ubuntuhelp> MD5 — 128-битный алгоритм хеширования. Часто используется для проверки подлинности файла. Как проверить скачанный ISO файл см. на http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto и http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<chravn> просто сайт не открывается при 644.((
<VJean> точнне, чтобы нужное меню появилась и установка нормально пошла
<VJean> chravn: сайты и файлы разные бывают
<chravn> вордпрес
<mazai> chravn:666 обычно на ключевые
<VJean> chravn: мож у тебя на \tmp 644 стоит, и фиг нормально заработает
<VJean> chravn: читай доку по вордпрессу
<mazai> ага
<VJean> там подробно расписано на какие файлы и каталоги какие права
<chravn> там вообще на конфиг просят 640 сделать
<VJean> ну и?
<chravn> VJean: Forbidden You don't have permission to access /goblinz/ on this server.
<mazai> а если 666 на конфиге?
<VJean> .htacess правил?
<chravn> mazai: сделал -R 777 пашет.
<chravn> неправил
<mazai> chravn:777 это больно круто на конфиг
<chravn> я вкурсе
<chravn> щас буду шаманить.
<VJean> читай внимательнее, что-то пропустил или не там права поставил
<mazai> да, я думаю, надо внимательно почитать, если пишут 640, начит должен работать
<VJean> либо владелец файла другой
<mazai> уага
<mazai> ага :)
<VJean> mazai: агу агу
<mazai> VJean: уга га
<VJean> SergeyIT: вариантов нет?
<VJean> минимал сиди сколько весит?
<SergeyIT> VJean, я извращениями не занимаюсь (
<VJean> было бы это извращением... (
<VJean> дистр есть, файлы нужные есть. а вот фиг тебе "экспертная установка"
<VJean> Ubuntu 10.10 "Maverick Meerkat" Minimal CD 12.7MB... и сколько потом из сети тащить будет? :)
<chravn> при выполнении команды ls -la  первым идёт имя владельца второе группа или наоборот?
<chelaxe> владелец группа остальные
<chelaxe> и так везде должно быть в таком порядке
<chravn> chelaxe:  имеется ввиду имена тоесть уменя  root root
<VJean> воот
<chelaxe> ну первый root - имя
<VJean> а должно быть типа "www"
<chelaxe> второй root группа
<chelaxe> VJean: зачем?
<VJean> chelaxe: апач же под www запущен, как же он получить доступ к root?
<chelaxe> хм остальным дай на чтение
<chelaxe> а если апач хочет и писать то чтение и запись. (хотя только если там нет ничего конфидент)
<chravn> не прокатило перебил группу и пользователя. вместо рута поставил локального админа. как на работающем железе не катит.
<chelaxe> я не знаю у мя апач под рутом пашет
<VJean> владельцем должен быть тот же, под кем апач запускается
<chelaxe> необезательно смотря для чего
<VJean> запускать апача под рутом страшненько...
<chravn> блин протупил.
<VJean> особенно если сайт во внешке
<chravn> надо было  ../  666  выставить
<chravn> как отменить определённые правила в iptables
<chravn> а вернее прокинутые через нат порты.
<megaterminatorm> чтоб с двух видеокарт снять четыре рабочих стола, нужно юзать SLI или CrossFire?
<Rootaway> Hello
<Rootaway> is it possible to open .mdb file format by ubuntu 10.4 LTS?
<DarkMasterLonely> Rootaway: а по русски =)?
<VJean> Rootaway: OOo
<rg45> в ubuntu нужен будет аналог Microsoft Access это .mbd его формат
<VJean> не нужен будет
<VJean> читаем доку ООо по открытию баз данных
<rg45> ну или так
<Rootaway> rg45,  kak nayti eto access?
<VJean> ))
<VJean> Rootaway: OOo = OpenOffice.org
<rg45> 00
<Rootaway> VJean,  u menya es openoffice no eto ne otkriavaet file
<VJean> через линки
<Offoffoff1> Rootaway: use UTF-8 or DIE!
<SergeyIT> Rootaway, преобразуй в SQLite и работай в ней
<CEKTAHT> доброе утро
<kenguray> ïðèâåòû
<ubuntuhelp> kenguray! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<a3d> Всем привет, подскажите новичку.
<a3d> Позволяет ли Pidgin фильтровать системные сообщения в чате, как это можно настроить в миранде под офтопиком ?
<a3d> Всмысле позволяет ли так же как миранда это умеет
<ZeVoluciON> зачем тебе этот пидгин, пользуйся мирандой
<a3d> Хм... С ходу я её не нашёл под убунту
<ZeVoluciON> зачем тебе эта убунта, пользуйся виндой
<a3d> Да и судя по гуглю, народ её ругает сильно линуховую.
<a3d> Понятно
<a3d> спасибо
<ZeVoluciON> русский канал поддержки бубунты всегда рад помочь
<a3d> Да помощь неоценимая, чисто рашн-стайл.
<a3d> или это юникс-вэй
<VJean> в какую ФС лучше форматить SD-карту под убунту? Ext3, FAT16, RaizerFS?
<mazai> пофик
<mazai> можешь и NTFS
<mazai> хотя смотря под что ты ее использовать будешь
<VJean> NTFS - журналируемая ФС
<mazai> и что
<VJean> на какой файловой системе карта быстрее сдохнет, на журналируемой или нет?
<ZeVoluciON> ext3 и reiserfs тоже
<ZeVoluciON> вот и остаётся тебе fat16
<VJean> выходит ext2 либо фат16
<ZeVoluciON> но он не держит большие разделы
<VJean> карта на 2 гектара
<chelaxe> ext2 для
<chelaxe> ssd
<chelaxe> ну и карточек
<chelaxe> другие не ставь убьешь раньше срока
<VJean> раздел /home можно отдельно, или в кучу?
<ZeVoluciON> он её быстрее потеряет/сломает, чем убьет раньше срока
<mazai> ZeVoluciON: +1
<VJean> пропью, да )
<chelaxe> смотря как он ей пользоваться будет
<mazai> на 2 гига не напьешься :)))
<VJean> как с /home поступать?
<ZeVoluciON> как удобнее
<mazai> как тебе удосбно
<chelaxe> лучше отдельно
<mazai> опять же на 2 гига пофик :)
<chelaxe> хотя если особо ничего там не будет то мона и оставить
<voland2807> какое разрешение ставит ubuntu server  и можно ли его поменять?
<mazai> ы
<mazai> сервер без гуя
<VJean> 640*480 )
<voland2807> а можно поменять???
<VJean> смотри какой загрузчик, и меняй ему конфиг
<voland2807> ГРУБ??
<VJean> нежен
<voland2807> не понял
<ZeVoluciON> :D
<andreymal> f t
<andreymal> а есть аналоги WebCamXP на линух?
<skai> andreymal: WebCamBuntu?
<andreymal> skai: Центр приложений не знает такой
<skai> andreymal: ну естесственно.тыж ее еще не написал:)
<chelaxe> XD
<andreymal> skai: так и думал что придётся((((
<skai> andreymal: а что за прога то?
<andreymal> ещё со вчерашнего дня подозревал
<VJean> skai: грубо говоря: прога для работы с веб-камерами
<andreymal> skai: прога для управления камерами до 10 штук, есть определялки движения, умеет создавать на компе хттп/фтп-сервер :)
<skai> andreymal: чтото было.в lxf одном описывалось чтото подобное.номер за этот год вроде
<andreymal> влом lxf гуглить))
<Toxa_Russia> день добрый :) подскажите у меня такая проблема: запускаю под вайном коллофдути4 и вся система виснет
<Toxa_Russia> вайн 1,3
<andreymal> Toxa_Russia: попробуй запустить под виртуалбоксом
<Toxa_Russia> а он много "весит"?
<andreymal> Toxa_Russia: ~30мб
<VJean> + еще на виртуалбокс поставить винду  ~2 гига
<chelaxe> XD
<Toxa_Russia> ужас....
<VJean> та нее.. сам дист винды ~700 метров
<VJean> а вот установленная винда сожрет места больше
<andreymal> ))
<Toxa_Russia> а если у меня есть винда на двд-болванке, как ее под виртуалбоксом установить... ну или как правильно сказать, даже не знаю
<Angel_ok> добрый день
<andreymal> Toxa_Russia: точно тк же, как на комп
<andreymal> *так
<Angel_ok> разъясните, пожалуйста. собираю ядро. проверяю патч, на этом этапе пишет
<Angel_ok> patching file Makefile
<Angel_ok> Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected! Assume -R? [n]
<VJean> создаешь виртуальную ось, ставишь в её свойствах двд-привод как загрузочный, создаешь виртуальный жесткий диск (изменяемого размера) гигов на 4.. запускаешь виртуалку и ставишь винду как обычно ставят
<andreymal> VJean: я обычно делаю неизменяемый на 10~16 гигов
<VJean> andreymal: зря
<Toxa_Russia> ага, понял. сейчас будем разбираться :) спасибо!
<andreymal> VJean: а че?
<VJean> andreymal: будет он у тебя все время 10-16 гигов места занимать. был бы изменяемый, то физически файл этого винта будет расширяцо в зависимости от записи на него данных
<VJean> экономия дискового пространства - налицо
<andreymal> VJean: а с фс проблем не будет?
<VJean> никаких
<andreymal> даже с ext4 и ntfs? :)
<VJean> да. только такие винты и уюзаю
<VJean> *юзаю
<Toxa_Russia> в центре приложений есть виртуалбокс с исходными кодами.. ее качать?
<Toxa_Russia> или из терминала можно как нибудь поставить?
<c-h-i-z-h> Ку народ! кто нибудь в курсе как NMAPом узнать NetBIOS имя компа? (при полном скане компа определяется), но полный скан слишком долго и много лишнего, попроще бы?
<chravn> с друпалом кто работал?
<andreymal> Toxa_Russia: я просто с оф.сайта скачал и поставил
<chravn> Что за пользователь www-data
<chravn> а то у меня странные вещи творяться.
<chelaxe> у меня это тот кто на сайт зашел
<chelaxe> также cgi скрипт запущенный с сайта на веб сервере тоже из под него
<chravn> chelaxe: у меня drupal ругается на файлы в /tmp которые созданы этим пользователем
<chravn> chelaxe:  Выбранный файл /tmp/fileMbsjww не может быть скопирован.    и они каждый раз новые.
<chravn> и 600 в добавок наних стоит.
<chelaxe> апач у тя тоже должен из под него запущен.. вродебы
<chelaxe> драпал соответственно тоже
<VJean> chravn: права на /tmp какие?!
<VJean> я же предупреждал
<chelaxe> chmod 755 /tmp
<chravn> 777
<VJean> пользователь - root?
<chelaxe> 0_o
<chravn> конечно рут.
<VJean> мда....
<chravn> я только что поставил.  такие.
<VJean> no comments
<chravn> просто ради эксперемента. а эта зараза новые там создаёт .
<VJean> что новые? файлы в /tmp?
<VJean> так и должно быть
<chravn> VJean:  при 755 на /tmp  он ругается что файлы не может создать.
<chravn> Друпал только поставил он пустой полностью.
<VJean> логично...
<chravn> до этого таких косяков не наблюдал. тавил как обычно .
<VJean> chravn: боюсь что у него там с правами и владельцами полный бардак :)
<chravn> щас попробую переустновить.
<chravn> кстате не вкурсе где можно найти русификатор для 6.19?
<shpalych> сорри за офтоп! Если в роутере имеется upnp, то в дистрибутиве ничего не нужно устанавливать/настраивать?
<VJean> ядро какое для нетбука выбрать? linux-generic/linux-virtual/linux-image-*
<chravn> переустановка друпала не помогла.
<chravn> есть у кого друпал 6.16 без всяких там наваротов.
<VJean> не в наворотах дело
<VJean> расставь правильно владельцев и права на фалйы и каталоги
<andreymal> кто всё место на системном убунтовом диске съел?(
<voland2807> люди, помогите разобраться: ubuntu server 10.04, lspci - видит 2 сетевые карты, ifconfig -a  - только одну!!!!
<voland2807> как поднять вторую???
<parfux> cat /proc/net/dev что кажет?
<voland2807> только Lo и eth0
<parfux> значит в ядре нету модуля для сетевухи
<parfux> как называется карта?
<|voland2807|> lspci
<|voland2807|> 02:09.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8119 (rev 10)
<|voland2807|> 02:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<parfux> хм
<parfux> ядро не пересобирал часом?
<|voland2807|> :) не одолею
<|voland2807|> пока
<|voland2807|> может в биос чего., может прерывания
<|voland2807|> хз
<parfux> неработатет конечно первая?
<|voland2807|> а откуда начать нумерацию? :)
<|voland2807|> можно рабочую снять и тогда будет ясно
<|voland2807|> хочу шлюз попробовать
<parfux> хм
<parfux> realtek.com.tw знает только про RTL8100B(L)/RTL8100C(L)/RTL8101L/RTL8139C(L)RTL8139C(L)+/RTL8139D(L)/RTL8100(L)RTL8130/RTL8139B(L)
 * jah-man want dxm...
<sergei> всем привет
<andreymal> sergei: здравствуй
<sergei> Вопрос такой. Поставил lamp-server. Сделал ссылку чтобы папка www апача была на рабочем столе, но как теперь туда дакументы добавлять?
<sergei> сделал так, удалил /var/www/ сделал localhost на рабочем столе, а потом создал ссылку на локал хост под именем /var/ww/
<parfux> иии? не работает?
<parfux> права надо выставить....
<SergeyIT> sergei, а зачем на рабочем столе?
<parfux> touch /var/www/123.htm && firefox localhost/123.htm
<parfux> почему наоборот не держать странички /var/www и не сделать на раб столе ярлычек? помоему както логичнее
<chravn> можно попросить посомтреть работает или нет сайт?
<chravn> http://goblinzz.ru
<SergeyIT> не работает
<parfux> ERROR
<parfux> The requested URL could not be retrieved
<chravn> блин локально пашет.
<chravn> хм...
<chravn> а что это вообще за ошибка ?
<parfux> свой интернет делаеш?
<chravn> parfux: всмысле свой интернет.
<parfux> настораживает
<parfux>   Generated Mon, 29 Nov 2010 14:45:04 GMT by gw (squid/2.7.STABLE6)
<chravn> parfux:  так сквид на eth1 сидит.
<chravn> который смотрит в локалку. а запрашиваем мы eth0
<chravn> странно.
<chravn> а где файл .htaccess лежит обычно?
<swex> chravn, в каждой папке может быть
<chravn> а в апаче указывается на каком интерфейсе онслушает.
<|PATRI0T|> ïðèâåò âñåì
<ubuntuhelp> |PATRI0T|! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<|PATRI0T|> ïðèâåò âñåì
<ubuntuhelp> |PATRI0T|! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<|PATRI0T|> привет всем
<|PATRI0T|> кто нибудь пользовал hfsc
<SergeyIT> а это что?
<|PATRI0T|> алгоритм нарезания трафика
<|PATRI0T|> типа htb, только еще можно указывать латентность трафика
<|PATRI0T|> кто чем вообще трафик режет?
<[Raiden]> |PATRI0T|: мне думается тут больше десктоп юзеров
<[Raiden]> если не найдешь ответ - спроси на форуме )
<|PATRI0T|> а.. спасибо
<chelaxe> ку
<SergeyIT> а мне думается больше дескботтом узеров (
<Ivan_> подскажите, дружит ли суслик со старыми АТИ? (1650)
<[Raiden]> суслик?
<SergeyIT> что такое суслик?
<Ivan_> 10.10
<ZeVoluciON> это енот
<SergeyIT> забудь и юзай то что из коробки
<[Raiden]> а.. ) А я хорьком называюю)
<chelaxe> сурикат
<[Raiden]> Ivan_: дружит, с помощью открытого дарйвера xorg-video-ati
<Ivan_> да хоть хомяк, спасибо
<[Raiden]> но они не очень хорошие друзья...
<Ivan_> открытый надо самостоятельно ставить или он автоматом?
<[Raiden]> должно быть автоматом, но может потребоваться допил руками xorg.conf
<SergeyIT> автомат, но 10.04 лучше
<[Raiden]> разрешение не всегда автоматом нужное
<Ivan_> да блин у меня скоро будет HD5770 э 1650 прост временная затычка pci-e)
<[Raiden]> я бы посоветывал посмотреть гф460
<Ivan_> >[Raiden]< спасибо, я помню, ты уже раз помог мне)
<Ivan_> напомни, если не сложно, что сделать, чтоб xorg.conf создался? sudo apt-get?
<Ivan_> у меня радики лучше приживаются, да и платформа амдшная)
<[Raiden]> у меня нет претензий к амд, только к их дровам...  3\4\5ххх серии радеонов впринципе работают. Но ест ьнедовольные. И я ту ткак-то тестил с кем-то, радик 46хх оказался во всяких там глхгеарс и глблур медленней чем моя старая гф8600гтс.
<Ivan_> согласен, ати хреново дрова на линух делает
<SergeyIT> а на старые вообще забили
<Ivan_> а у меня 8600 даж не заводится на моей платформе
<Ivan_> это единственный минус ати, зато карточки очень хорошие, особенно новые
<[Raiden]> Ivan_: X -configure или X -configure :1 , конфиг ляжет в /root/xorg.conf.new , он как пример.  А dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg я незнаю работает ли в 10.10
<SergeyIT> я и на старые не жалуюсь...
<Ivan_> ясн, спасибо, ладно пора заканчивать работать, пора домой, спасибо за советы
<[Raiden]> а , вспомнил, в жабере тестили. разница была glblur в 30фпс , в пользу более старой нвидии.
<markmx> прив, по вигету поможете? wget ссылка - выкачивается файл по ссылке, но как его сразу выкачивать под другим именем?
<[Raiden]> вроде -O filename
<[Raiden]> не помню
<artus> wget zzz /x/x/x
<artus> ога.. точно -O
<markmx> опаньки =) пасипа
<serega3907> привет всем
<serega3907> такой вопрос,настроено впн соединение в нетворк менеджере и когда чтото с интернетом то показывается ошибка типа "ошибка соединения ВПН" можно сделать так чтоб показывала подробную ошибку типа 691 и тд?
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> но можно посмотреть /var/log/messages
<[Raiden]> там больше чем просто ошибка
<[Raiden]> обычно
<serega3907> я понимаю,но хотелось бы чтоб на рабочий стол уведомление вылетало
<VJean> и вывести это отдельным сообщением - никак?
<[Raiden]> если отлько самому скриптить
<[Raiden]> можно даже прикрутить нотифи осд гномовское
 * VJean отменяет установку убунты
<[Raiden]> правильно делаешь.
<[Raiden]> только время потратишь
 * [Raiden] демотиватор
<[Raiden]> в целом линукс конструктор. Удобность зависит только от полета фантазии юзера. ) + надо знать хотя бы шелл скриптинг.
<[Raiden]> имхо
<VJean> воотт
<VJean> но холивар разводить не буду )
<[Raiden]> да чего тут холиварить. Либо подходит , либо нет.
<dsxack> здравствуйте, а никто не зна как сделать авторестарт хсервера при релогине? раньше такая функа была... а с новым gdm нема(
<[Raiden]> есть ещё способ юза в качестве - когда скучно, или в момен ткогда вдруг словил винлокер и срочно надо что-то делать или в инет залезть.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну всмысле, интерес\юз линукс не обязательно отказ от чего-то ещё.
<VJean> винлокер лечицо на 1-2-3
<[Raiden]> это уже по вкусу.
<[Raiden]> VJean: ну почти всегда.
<[Raiden]> бывают ньансы
<[Raiden]> и большое количеств омодов этих винлокеров
<[Raiden]> хотя это просто пример.
<VJean> *DONT_KNOW*  все вири руками удаляю. ни одного плохого отклика еще не было
<[Raiden]> ну каждому своё. Я не могу каждый руками удалять. Наверное плохо знаю виндовс.
<VJean> там банально: реестр, и несколько каталогов куда вирь прописасо может
<VJean> да и в реестре не весьде
<[Raiden]> ну да пара мест загрузки, что-то там про логон. Вот только, какие вири поумней, влезут туда обратно
<[Raiden]> после удаления
<[Raiden]> если не проверить всю систему
<VJean> надо nxfntkmyj dsxbofnm
<VJean> *тщательно вычищать
<[Raiden]> ок ) учту.
<[Raiden]> но пока мне проще тут. Точнее тут есть свои проблемы, но нету некоторых свойственных виндовс.
<Uinston> вечер всем
<[Raiden]> допустим мне понравиласть програмка dexpot под вин, но задолбала при каждом выключении окном: памят ьне может быть read - чесно говоря думал такие косяки остались в вин хп, н оя встретился в вин7 :)
<[Raiden]> блин, прикольные они http://fishki.net/pics9/vombat.jpg
<inkvizitor68sl> !doc
<ubuntuhelp> Ищите документацию на http://help.ubuntu.com/ и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ - Общая о linux: http://www.tldp.org/ - http://rute.2038bug.com/ Основы unix: http://www.openspin.org/materials/courses/admin/index.html (koi-8)
<inkvizitor68sl> !docs
<inkvizitor68sl> !docs
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> !docs is <reply> Если вам нужно открыть офисный документ неизвестного вам формата - воспользуйтесь http://docspal.com/
<ubuntuhelp> But docs already means something else!
<inkvizitor68sl> грррр
<inkvizitor68sl> да ну его
<VJean> [Raiden]: допустим мне ...  прога криво была написана, и более чем уверен, что была написана на delphi
<[Raiden]> ну наверное да, не мс виноват. Но мне то пофиг.
<inkvizitor68sl> мс виновата
<[Raiden]> Вообще мое знакомство с линукс появилось немного раньше, во времена вин 9.х. Просто потому что тогда был диалап и иногда нужен был аптайм, что бы вытянуть что-нить большое.
<[Raiden]> сча впринципе , когда НТ ветка стала десктопной виндовс вполне рабочий.
<[Raiden]> но некоторый интерес к линукс остался.
<[Raiden]> и где-то примерно во времена релиза висты, а на него вернулся.
<[Raiden]> такая в общем история.
<[Raiden]> Хотя пожалуй самое важное что произошло - это вытянуло меня из мморпг , гг. Появилось куча времени.
<[Raiden]> иногда забываю что тут логи ведутся и начинаю флудить )
 * [Raiden] спрятался
<inkvizitor68sl> хД
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden], меня тоже убунта от локального сервака вофки спасал хД
<inkvizitor68sl> при том я его админил
<[Raiden]> до конца наверное мне ни 1 ос не нравится. Н окак бы , настоящему индейцу везде должно быть хорошо. В смысле главное решение задачи ,а не что-то ещё.
<[Raiden]> и если линукс перекрывает круг задач, тут нормально.
<sharikoff[away]> уфф..
<sharikoff[away]> всем привет
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff_, ку
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: забань плз 82.96.219.75
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, где ?
<sharikoff> везде
<inkvizitor68sl> так на сервере то не могу
<inkvizitor68sl> на фриноде т.е.
<sharikoff> ну на канале
<sharikoff> на каналах
<inkvizitor68sl> а зачем на каналах то?
<sharikoff> а как?
<inkvizitor68sl> ты чего хочешь то?
<inkvizitor68sl> если из-за ника - то банами на канале ты ничего не сделаешь
<sharikoff> у меня бнцха ожила
<sharikoff> а я уволился
<sharikoff> и доступа терь нет ее глушануть
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, она в сеть всё равно будет заходить. баном на каналах ты с ней нничего не сделаешь
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: да это понятно
<sharikoff> просто меня 2 на канале теперь
<inkvizitor68sl> @mode +b 82.96.219.75
<WKot> Добрый вечер! =) в диспетчере обновлений нет кнопки "Обновить Ubuntu"(где то так). я сейчас на 10.04, в источниках приложений стоит на "обычные релизы"... но кнопки нет "Обновить Ubuntu"! о.О что делать?(((
<WKot> даже гугл в шоке...
<WKot> единственная аномалия, что убунта была на интел процессоре, теперь на АМД..
<russia_bear> хелло
<russia_bear> про вайн кто-нибудь слышал что-нибудь?
<WKot> конечно)
<SKonst> я слышал, что есть такой вайн
<russia_bear> ну так вот.... как там дискспейс увеличить  ну или чсточто-то вроде того
<russia_bear> >VBB 4.2.5.exe
<russia_bear> fixme:file:read_directory_getdents not enough room 1024/1 for fake . and .. entries
<russia_bear> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkO0SVnH7Mw
<[Raiden]> russia_bear: диск спейс в вайне никак. в winecfg выбераются папки, которые представляются дисками.
<[Raiden]> свободное место зависит только от этого
<greg_> 123
<Encoder> подскажите среду разработки для GTK
<SergeyIT> WKot тебе повезло! Оставайся на 10.04 ))
<SergeyIT> Encoder, Code::Blocks
<greg_> C-Force
<russia_bear> Encoder:  подсказывает гугл... тут вариантов не много....   а то и один ))
<Encoder> уже нагуглил
<Encoder> тока толку
<[Raiden]> glade гугльни ещё
<SergeyIT> Encoder, а для чего среда?
<SergeyIT> Encoder (а сегодня понедельник (( )
<Encoder> Да вот стал думать на чем писать программную часть для компа на GTK или Qt, Qt вот классная, документированная, но на будущее не пригодится, коммерция ж. Bootloader хоцца написать для контроллера с ГУИ
<russia_bear> не пашет прога под вайном
<russia_bear> что делать будем.
<russia_bear> ?
<[Raiden]> искать нативную альтернативу. Писат ьавтору почему нету линукс версии. Ну или биться головой о стену
<[Raiden]> по вкусу
<Nebulosa> что такое вайн?.. не?
<russia_bear> wine
<[Raiden]> russia_bear: гугли , может запускал кто-то. Бывают ньюансы в плане настроек, доустановки либ и даже в версиях вайна.
<andreymal> сейчас в Центре приложений качаются проги, если я на ночь переведу комп в спящий режим, утром после включения закачка продолжится?
<andreymal> или как грамотно комп на ночь "выключить"? :)
<russia_bear> try it
<russia_bear> завтра расскажешь
<andreymal> ок)
<[Raiden]> незнаю продолжится или нет, но вообще докачка ту тесть. Даже если оборвется, качаться будет уже не всё.
<andreymal> когда-то разок обрывалось, и качалось всё
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> ну может быть, я пользуюсь синаптиком или аптом
<andreymal> после обрывов до сих пор, видимо, в /var/cache/apt/archives/partial остатки валяются
<andreymal> [Raiden]: а я Центром приложений)
<russia_bear> под вайном не пашет.... какие есть варианты чтобы из-под линукса шмальнуть-пульнуть эту программку
<andreymal> russia_bear: какую?
<Ilang> Приветочные.
<russia_bear> VBB 4.2.5.exe
<andreymal> эт че?
<russia_bear> (VBB - VirtualBreadboard)
<Soft> тух тух... как ребутнуть локальный ЛАМП? (команду подскажите)
<russia_bear> эмулятор одного известного микроконтроллера... пока его саого у меня нет... вот эмулятором хочу пользоваться
<andreymal> russia_bear: на виртуалбоксе (с) хД
<russia_bear> Soft:  apache2ctl restart
<[Raiden]> как раз хотел сказать про виртуалки
<unS_e> hey ppl. Tell me pls.. kak izmenit' kodirovky? a to abrokozyabri ))
<andreymal> unS_e: klient kakoy?
<unS_e> exclusive
<unS_e> mIrc6.16
<[Raiden]> !utf |unS_e
<ubuntuhelp> unS_e: Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<unS_e> sto let v irc prost ne bil, zabil vse. (
<Soft> apache2ctl restart не ребутит
<andreymal> вот за это в том числе я не люблю ирц
<russia_bear> $ sudo apache2ctl restart
<russia_bear> а у меня вот рестартонул.... прямо сейчас
<[Raiden]> Soft: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart   , sudo service apache2 restart
<[Raiden]> по вкусу
<Soft> Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<russia_bear> ты поставил весь ченнел в неолвкое положение
<[Raiden]> ну видимо рестартанулось, а ошибка - это уже к настройкам апача )
<[Raiden]> или к заданию хоста для системы
<[Raiden]> не силен в этом
<russia_bear> ну что ставим VirtualBox?  товарищи.
<andreymal> russia_bear: ставим
<Ilang> стоит вроде уже
<[Raiden]> unS_e: try to install kvirc for windows ^) all codepages in channel context menu
<russia_bear> ##################
<russia_bear> $ sudo apt-get install virtual
<russia_bear> virtualbox-guest-additions  virtualbox-ose-guest-dkms
<russia_bear> virtualbox-ose              virtualbox-ose-guest-utils
<russia_bear> virtualbox-ose-dbg          virtualbox-ose-guest-x11
<russia_bear> virtualbox-ose-dkms         virtualbox-ose-qt
<russia_bear> virtualbox-ose-fuse         virtualenvwrapper
<[Raiden]> транслитом было лень, так что простите мой кривой английский
<russia_bear> which one?
<luciferr> привет всем)
<andreymal> russia_bear: с сайта скачай
<unS_e> [![Raiden] !] % thx. but it's too easy. i wanna fck this irc6.16 )))) but... i can't see "UTF-8 display" in IRC-Messages. :(
<[Raiden]> russia_bear: virtualbox-ose , хотя большинство использует полную\закрытую версию, беря деб пакет на сайте оракла.
<unS_e> oh shi. sorry for [b] ))
<russia_bear> на сайте нет kubuntu-10.10
<andreymal> russia_bear: virtualbox.org что-то типа этого
<Soft> кто шарит в WebICQpro?
<luciferr> народ, кто подскажет как ставить темы на кубкнту 10.10
<russia_bear> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<andreymal> unS_e: smeni klient :)
<russia_bear> kubuntu-10.10  ?
<andreymal> russia_bear: хз, на кубунту не ставил, но видимо да
<russia_bear> что - да?
<[Raiden]> luciferr: из репозиториев + выбор в systemsettongs  , некотоыре темы качаются в диалогах выбора, а некотоыре которых нет в репах, надо компилировать\собирать.
<andreymal> russia_bear: > kubuntu-10.10 ?
<russia_bear> ваша фамилия? да.
<andreymal> эт че тогда?
<[Raiden]> *systemsettings
<russia_bear> это моя линукс
<russia_bear> моя шлюшка
<andreymal> russia_bear: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/3.2.10/virtualbox-3.2_3.2.10-66523~Ubuntu~maverick_i386.deb
<[Raiden]> russia_bear: кубунту отличается только десктоп энвиромент, если пишут что пакет для убунту, он так же и для кубунту
<Ilang> russia_bear:  http://help.ubuntu.ru/tag/%D0%B2%D0%B8%D1%80%D1%82%D1%83%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%B7%D0%B0%D1%86%D0%B8%D1%8F?do=showtag&tag=%D0%B2%D0%B8%D1%80%D1%82%D1%83%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%B7%D0%B0%D1%86%D0%B8%D1%8F
<Ilang> вообще обленились
<russia_bear> Ilang:   последняя ссылка-плюшка не работает... так что нех понтоваться.... окно вайна открылось и закрылось по ней
<Ilang> у меня все работает
<russia_bear> ну под виндой ясен олень что работает
<russia_bear> мягко гноворя
<Ilang> давайте без оскарблений )
<russia_bear> качаю вируалбокс  тот что Андрюха посоветовал
<Ilang> то что вы недавно с винды видно и так. ничего страшного, научитесь
<russia_bear> с винды???
<russia_bear> я года 2-5 с винды слез
<russia_bear> от 2 до 5 лет
<Ilang> и что репо для бунты самостоятельно найти не моешь?
<russia_bear> какое репо?
<Ilang> ыы
<russia_bear> я не из этих
<Ilang> виндузя ))
<russia_bear> у меня кубунту 10-10 ...  на гребешке волны времени
<Ilang> deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian lucid non-free
<Ilang> имя релиза заменить думаю только нужно )
<russia_bear> да скачал я
<russia_bear> шото он ставит тут по кругу
<russia_bear> кстати   как профессионал могу сказать что 10-10 сыроватя какая-то
<russia_bear> окна порой слетают ... я про виджеты
<Ilang> гэ гэ
<russia_bear> что за детская реакция
<russia_bear> какое имя такая и реакция
<Ilang> меня самооценка "професионал" порадовала )
<Ilang> улыбнулся так сказать на такой манер
<russia_bear> ну ладно.
<russia_bear> никнейм у вас детский
<russia_bear> илэнд
<Ilang> ?
<russia_bear> vasiliy
<russia_bear> вы не геймер, разом?
<russia_bear> ну да бог с вами.
<Ilang> ни разу  ни геймер )
<Ilang> а вы вертуалку видно для игр ставите?
<russia_bear> ээээ
<russia_bear> никуя себе заява
<russia_bear> как вы могли подумать
<Ilang> это был вопрос )
<SKonst> Ilang, погоняй сталкера в виртуалке, потом расскажешь
<russia_bear> я ж сказал....  микроконтроллер программировать.... виртуально пока..\
<skai> @voice russia_bear
<russia_bear> $ virtualbox
<russia_bear> Программа 'virtualbox' на данный момент не установлена.  Вы можете установить её, выполнив:
<russia_bear> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-qt
<Ilang> хых
<russia_bear> Что за шутки?  Я только что её из деба ставил.... и в конце написало что всё тип-топ
<Ilang> та для профисионала это не проблема )
<Ilang> сосредоточтесь друг )
<russia_bear> virtualbox-3.2_3.2.10-66523~Ubuntu~maverick_i386.deb   --  вот
<russia_bear> да... что-то я запаниковал
<Ilang> паника главный враг в лиинукс )
<Ilang> ну это так, думаю напомню ) да вы это и сами знали, просто забыли )
<[Raiden]> russia_bear: набери VirtualBox
<russia_bear> набериТЕ
<[Raiden]> если лень в меню искать
<[Raiden]> Хм
<russia_bear> ладно, подколол дядю... шучу.
<[Raiden]> я неграмотный и невежливый
<[Raiden]> )
<unS_e> Ладно, мне и с сайта не влом посидеть.
<unS_e> Еще раз здравствуйте. )
<unS_e> ух-ты. А за что плюсик? но это впрочем мелочи.
<Ilang> unS_e: re
<russia_bear> да... всё заработало, когда с большой буквы...  перед эти я его переустановил через консоль
<unS_e> Люди, я тут загорелся идее поднять своё сервер айскаста. Банально по детски и скучно пожалуй, но радио у меня уже лет эдак 5 есть, а вот сервера не было. впрочем не буду отвлекаться.
<unS_e> Есть провайдер. Локалка 192.168.0.0 под провайдерские нужды, 10.0.0.0 для пользорвателей. а так же доступ в инет по впн.
<unS_e> Так же есть мой Пк на котором я сейчас (вин7) и сервер с убунтой свежей. слабенький такой сервачек но не суть. Нужно пустить инет на сервер, себе он заберет несколько портов, под айскаст и лампу, может еще пару портов на ТС какойнить и прочие Ð
<russia_bear> невнятность какая-то, сударь.
<unS_e> За исключением портов использованных серврером.
<unS_e> Важное дополнение к этому - я нуб жуткий в никсах.
<andreymal> мы тоже))
<russia_bear> unS_e:   тут ченнел для профессионалов, боюсь если вы нуб, то вы ошиблись
<russia_bear> всё, не отвлекайте нас.
<unS_e> Ох, как же я так оплашал то?
<russia_bear> так вот.
<andreymal> russia_bear: да ну  o_O
<unS_e> Ну ладно, спрошу по другому.
<russia_bear> давайте дальше про наш виртуалбокс
<Ilang> unS_e: не пиши длинно
<Ilang> у тебя кодировку плющит в длинных мессагах
<russia_bear> "Создать новый жёсткий диск", "Использовать существующий жесткий диск"  -----  шо выбрать?
<unS_e> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iptables#.D0.A2.D0.B0.D0.B1.D0.BB.D0.B8.D1.86.D0.B0_nat         Тут я беру всё из инструкции про DNAT. это форвардит ВСЁ ВСЁ ВСЁ с реального айпи на мой пк под виндой. ЧТО НУЖНО ДОПИСАТЬ, чтобы порт 8000 и 80 отзывались с реального айпи на сервере? ну т.е. не фо
<Ilang> russia_bear:  микрочип прогить тоже будет весь канал? ))
<russia_bear> блин... что за шутки
<russia_bear> бокс ставлим и разбегаемся
<russia_bear> ты комплексуешь по поводу своего никнейма... прости, если задел.
<Ilang> russia_bear:  в сети валом howto по установке вертбокса. читал что нибудь?
<Ilang> да да )
<russia_bear> не читал.  там не интерактивно
<Ilang> принимаю извинения
<russia_bear> ладно... прими.
<unS_e> Кэн, эни факин бади хэлп ми? )
<russia_bear> unS_e:   грубиянишь?
<unS_e> Конечно
<unS_e> привлекаю внимание.
<unS_e> )
<russia_bear> пакость
<Ilang> russia_bear:  иди читай , потом расскажешь http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/virtualbox
<russia_bear> едрён батон... мне надо писать интерфейс для проги на гтк или куте.... а это так.... хотел эту плюшку сделать и начать делом заниматься
<Ilang> читай иди !
<russia_bear> ну ладно... создам новый виртуальный жёсткий.... если что то я не виноват
<Ilang> хых
<unS_e> Ну правда, помогите пожалуйста, кто в iptables шарит. Там же совсем чуть чуть подсказать надо вроде бы.
<[Raiden]> я не шарю
<russia_bear> я тоже не шарю
<russia_bear> увы, брат
<russia_bear> увы, бро.
<unS_e> я тоже не шарю.
<Ilang> вон к Offoffoff1  , он за пять баксов консультирует
<[Raiden]> unS_e: могу послать на форум.  Там больше народу по идее бывает.
<SKonst> iptables -P INPUT DROP
<SKonst> iptables -P FORWARD DROP
<unS_e> Очень информативно, я хочу сказать.
<SKonst> iptables -P OUTPUT DROP
<SKonst> этого достаточно )
<unS_e> прально. И сиди в темнице сырой
<unS_e> пока волосатый принц в свитере тебя не спасёт.
<unS_e> эх, ладно, попытаю счастья еще где нибудь.
<unS_e> Спасибо
<russia_bear> не печалься
<Ilang> unS_e:  ты девушка?)
<russia_bear> унылый друг
<unS_e> Начал было, но вспомнил что есть печеньки
<russia_bear> да, как девка заплакал
<unS_e> Даже если я девка, то с печеньками.
<russia_bear> у меня чай с лимоном
<russia_bear> акбар
<Ilang> подумал так потому что принцы как правило спасают красавиц )
<russia_bear> он вроде не про себя говорил
<unS_e> Это нормальные принцы.
<unS_e> А тут принц волосатый и в свитере.
<unS_e> Ты не внимателен, бро.
<russia_bear> бро.
<russia_bear> калаш мне в анус
<russia_bear> (с)
<SKonst> unS_e, у тя сообщение обрезалось. непонятно, чего тебе надо. отзывались с реального айпи на сервере? ну т.е. не фо
<SKonst> и усё
<russia_bear> да неадыкват какой-то.
<russia_bear> паникёр
<russia_bear> таких в наше время сразу стреляли.
<unS_e> Калашом в аунс?
<russia_bear> ))
<russia_bear> тихо...  это цитата была
<unS_e> <SKonst> надо через сервер сфорвардить на другой комп все порты так, чтобы из вне был тот комп доступен по реальному айпи.
<unS_e> и оставить два порта на сервере.
<SKonst> unS_e, хочешь сказать, что http://unS_e.ru попадает на твою виндовую тачку?
<Ilang> засада, гривны на кент не хватает (
<unS_e> Тип того.
<parfux> сколько гривен стоит кент?
<unS_e> Тока не совсем. какраз таки http://unS_e.ru попадёт на сервер.
<unS_e> А вот всё остальное должно попадать на мою виндовую тачку
<Ilang> 11.50
<russia_bear> друзья, а я вот поставил и запустил виртуалБокс.
<SKonst> unS_e, вообще всё?
<howite> да, вообще все
<howite> сделать порт форвардинг на домашний комп на все порты, кроме 80 и еще какого-то там
<russia_bear> я должен сунуть загрузочный диск
<[Raiden]> russia_bear: ну и там кнопка создать, создаеш ьвирт машину, + потом в настройках её выбераешь либо физический двд , либо имидж
<howite> а сервера на 80 и еще каком-то там должны быть доступны с сервака
<[Raiden]> включаеш ьи идёт установка ос
<SKonst> тогда нат не при чём )
<russia_bear> да да... я тут думаю ставить XP или не ставмитть
<russia_bear> этоже 40 минут будет
<himik> russia_bear: конечно не ставить
<russia_bear> и я  не смогу с вами беседовать
<unS_e> не нат. именно DNAT
<[Raiden]> ну возьми слей какого-нить доктора хауза. И пусть себе ставится в фоне
<[Raiden]> )
<evgheni> hello
<parfux> ммм помему здесь все хорошо изложено:http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&source=hp&q=vpn&btnG=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA+%D0%B2+Google#sclient=psy&hl=ru&newwindow=1&q=%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B1%D1%80%D0%BE%D1%81+%D0%BF%D0%BE%D1%80%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%B2+iptables&aq=2&aqi=g4g-o1&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=60bafa9b80ff5acf
<evgheni> подскажите пожалуйста как настроить параметр прокрутки строк текста в убунту 10
<evgheni> ?
<russia_bear> надо ставить....       у меня старый ХР на диске... и есть новый 7ка!!! но в образине...... так можно как-то образину подсунуть виртуал боксу?
<evgheni> по умолчанию прокручивается всего 3 строки
<himik> russia_bear: конечно можно, надо в виртуальную машину добавить виртуальный сдром и "вставить" туда образ диска
<russia_bear> аа   всё норм
<russia_bear> да да
<russia_bear> да да
<russia_bear> правда обрахина не на главном диске у меня.... я свои 500гигов разбил на 5+95+100+300....    5-подкачка... 95 под линукс....
<XuMuK> всем ку))
<russia_bear> ипать Химик
<russia_bear> знакомое слово
<howite> +1, знакомый ник
<russia_bear> где-то я его видел
<howite> вы случайно лет пять назад в ирцнете не сидели? :)
<russia_bear> ты б ещё Ivan назвался
<unS_e> lol
<parfux> а чем NAT от DNAT отличается?
<unS_e> DNAT (Destination Network Address Translation) — подменяет адрес назначения для входящих пакетов, позволяя «пробрасывать» адреса или отдельные порты внутрь локальной сети.©
<evgheni> подскажите пожалуйста как настроить параметр прокрутки строк в Xubuntu 10.x ?
<evgheni> по умолчанию прокручивается всего 3 строки
<parfux> агага
<parfux> ясно спасибо
<parfux> evgeheni:ммм... как тебя понимать?
<russia_bear> ставлю 7ку
<parfux> evgheni:напиши в пм...
<ivan_> как решить проблему с выключением? можно перезагрузить, а выключить не очень, в какой-то момент просто зависает после нажатия "выключить"??? подскажите пожалуйста
<evgheni> меня интересует как увеличить обьем информации прокручиваемый колесом миши
<evgheni> ?
<evgheni> по умолчанию прокручивается всего 3 строки
<parfux> скорость прокрутки скролингом?
<russia_bear> ivan bayan
<evgheni> скорость меня устраивает, меня не устраивает что только 3 строки прокручивается одним нажатием
<russia_bear> I can't belive
<russia_bear> ну хватит уже про эти 3 строки
<russia_bear> вы утомили нас
<evgheni> лол
<evgheni> я уже несколько часов юзаю поиск, решил спросить совета у сообшества
<LinuxNazi> evgheni, для особо умных — это настраивается для каждого приложения//тулкита индивидуально. И это вопрос не для этого канала.
<russia_bear> где мне тёлочку найти... а вы тут про три строки
<parfux> да уш три строки пи*** надо както мысли выражать
<LinuxNazi> @kick russia_bear
<LinuxNazi> @kick parfux здесь не матерятся
<evgheni> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=32895.0
<evgheni> как ето сделать для убунту 10?
<parfux> теоретически в HAL надо прописать опцию
<LinuxNazi> ivan_, проблема описана неинформативно. С таким объяснением помочь не возможно. Либо иди в гугл, либо на форум, либо нормально объясняй вместе с логами.
<evgheni> подробнее плз
<parfux> xorg Option "VertScrikkDdelta" "6" для мыши
<parfux> в конфиг HAL
<parfux> но я им не пользуюсь
<LinuxNazi> hal труп
<parfux> не могу сказать точно
<LinuxNazi> его уже закопали
<ivan_> f xnj z ljk;ty lj,fdbnm&
<evgheni> путь плз, какой именно файл править?
<parfux> аа незнал..
<parfux> а че счас в убунтах?
<LinuxNazi> пока ещё хал
<LinuxNazi> но в следующем релизе уже не будет
<evgheni> хал по умолчанию в убунтах сейчас
<parfux> ff
<LinuxNazi> даже, боюсь, посреди релиза
<parfux> щас скажу какой файл
<leva> привет всем.такая проблема при подключении VPN  просит ввести звязку ключей зависимости.пробовал: удалял эти ключи. и ставил в паролях и шифрованиях пустой брелок-login,также убрал демоны службу безопасности хранения и сертификаты хранилища ключей,потом у
<leva> далил пароль .при перезанрузки один фиг просит создать пароль.создаю пустой пароль.он вроде принимает,а после перезагрузки все равно просит ввести пароль.и подходит только старый который содержал символы.слышал что ошибка распространенная.кто знает к
<leva> ак справится.сам я с убунтой 3 день до этого на вин7
<parfux> /etc/hal/fdi/policy/11-x11-synaptics.fdi
<parfux> /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-xinput-configuration.fdi
<SKonst> unS_e, iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -d 192.168.1.222 -j DNAT  -p tcp  -m multiport ! --dport 80,8080 --to-destination 192.168.1.2
<SKonst> дальше сам додумаешь
<leva> меня слышно.или  просто никто не знает
<evgheni> у меня в системе присутствует и тачпад и мышь, но в /etc/hal/fdi/policy только один бланк-файл: preferences.fdi
<evgheni> его редактирование ни решило проблему
<parfux> хм все в ваших убунтах не как везде..
<russia_bear> sorry
<russia_bear> я не хотел обидеть
<leva> если кто нибудь видит эти строки плиз дайте знак.
<russia_bear> вижу
<Buhack> ололоэ
<parfux> нестоило ему говорить
<Ilang> leva:  здравствуйте
<russia_bear> я пошутил... не вижу
<Ilang> бухакин =)
<leva> хм..... че так негативно встречаете сразу?
<russia_bear> да... вот так так... .виндец-то 7ой не ставится...  пишит что грузит  а потом раз  и windows failed to start. blah blah
<russia_bear> пакость
<russia_bear> придётся качать старьё XP и ставить
<russia_bear> печально
<leva> я просто свой уровень написал что только слез с 7-ки а проблема то с убунтой
<Buhack> ланг здорова
<Ilang> leva:  что за проблема?
<leva> .такая проблема при подключении VPN  просит ввести звязку ключей зависимости.пробовал: удалял эти ключи. и ставил в паролях и шифрованиях пустой брелок-login,также убрал демоны службу безопасности хранения и сертификаты хранилища ключей,потом у
<leva>  далил пароль .при перезанрузки один фиг просит создать пароль.создаю пустой пароль.он вроде принимает,а после перезагрузки все равно просит ввести пароль.и подходит только старый который содержал символы.слышал что ошибка распространенная.кто знает к
<leva>  ак справится
<Ilang> Buhack:  как там букво?
<Buhack> не резговаривает
<Ilang> че случилось ?
<Ilang> leva:  пароли юзать хороший тон в никсах )
<jah-man> вопрос, как программу написанную в borland pascal запустить в lazarus? то есть lazarus это object pascal..можно ли там как то программу в текстовом режиме запустить
<jah-man> ?
<Buhack> наверно su rm -f / мделала не жай боже
<Ilang> ))
<leva> -Ilang- эт как? где смотреть?
<Ilang> что смотреть?
<Ilang> sudo passwd имя юзера
<Ilang> ну и назначаешь пароль
<jah-man> help
<Ilang> Buhack:  у тебя что за линь сейчас?
<Buhack> бубен
<Ilang> Buhack:  винду что вправду забросил? )
<Buhack> да давно уже
<Ilang> )
<Ilang> я в тебя верил :)
<Ilang> ппц помню ему федору ставили...
<Buhack> да было дела
<Ilang> подзанял денег на кент, сходил купил. заварил кофе, отойду выпить.
<parfux> leva:зайти в Приложения->Стандартные->Пароли и ключи шифрования, там перейти на вкладку "Пароли" выбрать строку Пароли:login нажать на ней правой кнопкой и выбрать сменить пароль в окне ввода нового пароля ввести свой текущий и всё.
<leva> ввожу.он каждый раз после перезагрузке,когда хочу впн поднять просит его ввести.это не парольадмина!!!
<c-h-i-z-h> Ку народ! есть люди кто с NMAPом дружит?
<leva> -parfux-  пытался и leva@leva-K50IP:~$ mv ~/.gnome2/keyrings ~/.gnome2/keyrings-back и потом убирал из автозагрузки демоны Агент ключей SSH
<leva> Служба безопасного хранения
<leva> Хранилище сертификатов и ключей не помогает все равно просит ввести пароль
<parfux> а может тебе какнибудь подругому к VPN подключатся?
<russia_bear> http://xmages.net/storage/10/1/0/1/0/upload/95da2467.png
<russia_bear> вот, что я вижу
<parfux> russia_bear:в биос вместо AHCI поставь NATIVE_IDE
<russia_bear> это где
<russia_bear> у меня дуалбиос
<parfux> гдето там, что такое дуалбиос?
<[Raiden]> тоже что и один
<[Raiden]> второй запасной
<russia_bear> ну это новый биос... но я это не в тему
<[Raiden]> изобретение gigabyte
<leva> а вобще у кого нибудь были проблемы с паролем  связки ключей зависимости.у меня у 2 одногрупников такие же проблемы дистрибутивы все качали  отдельно,тобишь дело врядли в этом
<russia_bear> как мне до биоса достучаться... я ж на виртуальном боксе
<parfux> вот смотри....
<parfux> ты ставиш винду через виртуалбокс...
<parfux> при установке ставится драйвер на боксовский контроллер HDD
<parfux> а на реальном компе он у тебя другой
<himik> russia_bear: можешь ответить на вопрос - зачем тебе вообще виртуалбокс?
<russia_bear> ТО ЕСТЬ ГРУЗИТЬ С ЖЖЁСТКОГО ПОСТАВИТЬ?
<russia_bear> <parfux> russia_bear:в биос вместо AHCI поставь NATIVE_IDE
<russia_bear> чтобы программку одну запустить.... а в перспективе мне wib7 на нём не помешает
<russia_bear> (windows 7)
<ivan_> как вылечить: при установке гном оффис выдает "Требуется установка ненадёжных пакетов", при нажатии ок устанока отменяется((
<himik> russia_bear: ну если тебе не помешает, посиди чуток и изучи документацию к виртуалбоксу, там всё по полочкам разложено
<c-h-i-z-h> Не в тему: Кто нибудь знает как заставить nmap показать NetBIOS имя компа так чтобы без полного скана (nmap -A -v host) и без полного чтения man nmap???
<russia_bear> кстати... тут  наверное программисты сидят тоже.... или даже большая часть,.... так вот, как вы относитесь к РНР программистам?
<SKonst> я к ним не отношусь )
<parfux> нормально... но они не знают как работает компьютер
<himik> отличные ребята )
<parfux> почемубы и не PHP...
<parfux> на нем же не только сайты пишутся
<russia_bear> parfux:   ой да ладно
<russia_bear> на нём только сайты и можно упырские писать.... и не надо говорить что ещё что-то
<Encoder> ну с ним можно много что сделать, но чз одно место. Да и поп производительности СИ уделает.
<parfux> phoronix_tests например написан на ПХП
<parfux> http://www.phoronix.net/image.php?id=pts_20_details&image=pts_20b3_main
<parfux> многие фронтэнды для пхп существуют
<parfux> хоть игры пишы
<Encoder> а смысл?
<Encoder> Пых хорош сайты катать, тока потому что его легко освоить и там есть готовые решения для многих задач. Для остального СИ есть
<parfux> ну сам то язык не плох. современный. только тормозной немножко
<parfux> для каждой цели свой язык...
<[Raiden]> скриптовый прикладной софт вообще не очень. Взять например эксайле на питоне , или атюнес на яве  , или даже центр приложений - если кликнуть по дебу - видно как лагает
<[Raiden]> на пхп думаю было бы так же, если не хуже
<parfux> python вам тоже неугоден?
<parfux> сайты и на Си писать можно
<[Raiden]> как программисту может и был бы угоден, нно я просто юзер и мне не важны трудозатраты программистов, только скорост ьи легкость  юза :)
<Encoder> дак никто не спорит, но это дольше будет. НО зато в разы быстрее
<safety_e> всем привет! я дико извиняюсь, в ubuntu (linux) есть что-то типа winapi? т.е. грубо говоря дать команду вывести dialogbox, showmessage и тд и тп. т.е. с интерфейсом для С
<Encoder> работать
<Encoder> в смысле напрогать интерфейс?
<parfux> каждая часть системы имеет свой API
<safety_e> да, просто например из консоли выводить сообщения какие-нибудь и тд и тп. может пользоваться уже готовыми функциями, напр.  копирование файлов и тп
<parfux> да
<parfux> linux api
<safety_e> отлично, копну. спасибо)
<[Raiden]> safety_e: есть, в нескольких вариантах. Тебе надо читать про qt или gtk
<[Raiden]> или xlibs
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<[Raiden]> если гтк, для постройки ифейса можешь заюзать glade
<safety_e> ага.. а какой все-таки роднее будет?
<[Raiden]> если qt , там свои средсва
<safety_e> qt я знаю ставится отдельно
<[Raiden]> короче помойка )
<himik> safety_e: http://symmetrica.net/uploads/gtk/lesson1.htm
<Encoder> [Raiden]:  я чет глэйд ставил так нифига и не понял как форму сохранять?
<[Raiden]> safety_e: если говорить про убунту, то да, если про линукс вообще... То ест ькде базед дистры, где гтк ставится отдельно.
<Encoder> на симметрике уроки дремучии, под старые версии  софта
<[Raiden]> Encoder: незнаю ) Не кодю.
<Encoder> [Raiden]: и советуешь)
<parfux> форма в xml сохраняется... а в QT || GTK есть функциЯ построения формы из файла
<[Raiden]> ну бывает ) я вообще советую посмотреть. Не кричу что рулит и т.д.
<Sergey_IT> Encode а Code::Block пробовал?
<[Raiden]> http://symmetrica.net/gtk/
<Encoder> Sergey_IT:  да спасибо, очень удобная ИДЕ. Еще и сама подцепила avr_gcc)
<[Raiden]> Encoder: тут про glade есть, если надо...
<Encoder> [Raiden]:  я это читал. Там под старые версии софта
<Sergey_IT> Encode, я в QT формы в рантайме создаю, так как то удобнее
<Sergey_IT> в кодеблоке может так же лучше будет
<parfux> ага конструкторы это плохо
<parfux> я с ними только путался
<Encoder> Sergey_IT:  у меня друг на qt без ИДЕ прогает. Шикарно получается. А я вот на ГТК потянулся. Все таки бесплатна в случае коммерции. Но блин книги дремучие по ней(
 * Sergey_IT обновляется
<Sergey_IT> Encoder, я это знаю, сам при  выборе на QT остановился
<[Raiden]> ищите примеры или форумы программеров. Так возможно будет быстрее , чем самому в одиночку вникать.
<[Raiden]> вот например http://linuxforum.ru/viewforum.php?id=35
<Encoder> Sergey_IT: я просто на чистом СИ под микроконтроллеры пишу. Не хочется еще в Си++ въезжать. По плюсам огромный пробел
<Encoder> [Raiden]: спасиб за ссылку
<Sergey_IT> Encoder, а это ссылка на предыдущую версию linuxforuma http://unixforum.org/index.php?s=24ad217cccfa41b170698cb86320fa71&showforum=4
<Encoder> Добавлю ка я это все на спид диал))
<Sergey_IT> Encoder, с С++ при использовании библиотек особых проблем не должно быть, тебе же не крутой код писать...
<Encoder> изучать надо с толком, на толковое изучение Си++ уйдет куча времени. С другой стороны СИ пошустрее будет. А со временем и с ГТК можно перейти на плюсы
<russia_bear> "С другой стороны СИ пошустрее будет."  - кэп
<Sergey_IT> Encoder, как нас учили - fortran изучется за 4 часа теории и 4 часа практики. Ну а С++, при знании С освоишь за неделю без проблем
<Encoder> Sergey_IT:  Вот надеюсь после НГ дойдут руки сделать плату для своего АРМ9, а там думаю на Си++ и перейду
<russia_bear> ДРУЗЬЯ ... я в шоке... я запустил-таки наш WINDOWS 7  на VirtualBoxе  )))
<Encoder> russia_bear: удивил
<russia_bear> просто когда первый раз ставил... то выбрал XP..  а ставил 7ку
<Sergey_IT> сотри бяку!
<Ilang> russia_bear:  простите но не наш , а ваш виндовс )
<russia_bear> но я это просёк и поменял на 7ку... но память не увеличилась....   в итоге снёс всё .. и снова... вот тут и заработало
<Ilang> хам какой
<Uinston> Москва, какой инет магаз посоветуете для покупки мобилы
<russia_bear> я специально сказал наш.... ))
 * Sergey_IT в  ребут...
<Ilang> ваш )
<russia_bear> москва говорит, что нех переплачивать интемагазу.. иди как человке в магаз
<Encoder> мне в ВБ минимизированной икспи хватает, меня в линуксе очень печалит отсутствие Altium designer(
<Ilang> что за Altium designer? он что виндовс запатентирован что в лине нет?)
<Uinston> russia_bear: где посмотреть цены прост
<russia_bear> Encoder:  когда я первый раз от товарища программиста услышал фразу "меня так печалит ...."   я опупел... подумал, ничего себе он гей-докостей....   а теперь как-то даже смачно звучит.... Меня печалит )))
<russia_bear> да хз... я в связном купил себе мобилу
<russia_bear> одну...   пока не пеерпокупал
<Encoder> Ilang: система сквозного проектирования. Редактор принципиальных схем, редактор печатных плат. Очень качественный. Выводит вид платы чз DirectX. На лине отсутсвует.
<safety_e> наверное у каждого из нас есть свой "скилет в шкафу" (винда в ВБ):)
<safety_e> Uinston: в маркет-яндексе может проще?
<russia_bear> и если что принёс бы обратно... если бы не понравилась.. а с помойными интернет магазами тебя пошлют.
<russia_bear> ставится моя виндюша...    онлайн
<russia_bear> надеюсь ключи не затребует
<leva> если есть опытные админы подскажите можно ли на раб.станцию поставить файрволл который будет ограничивать траффик потребляемый юзером или обязательно проксю делать?
<Uinston> http://www.svyaznoy.ru/catalog/phone/224/953575
<Uinston> Норм же мобил?
<parfux> самая попсовая модель=0
<parfux> у половины знакомых такой
<Uinston> parfux: ну это говорит о том, что он недорог и хорош)
<parfux> ктото говорит что сенсор в экране не очень хороший
<parfux> ктото говорит что норм
<russia_bear> не .... фуфло
<russia_bear> Uinston: фуфло... я 5800 как-то трогал несколько раз... не фантан
<russia_bear> корпус здоровый и дешёвый
<Uinston> какой-нить аналог предложишь?
<russia_bear> есть ... да.... серебристая...
<Ilang> больше полугода юзаю nokia E52 очень доволен =)
<russia_bear> номер где-то рядом и цена та же
<russia_bear> 52 экран не сенсор.. старомодно
<Ilang> нах мне сенсор...
<russia_bear> у меня тоже не сенсор.. но сейчас бы купил с сенсором
<Uinston> дароже на пару к он =\
<DenPal> держал в руках такой, без SPB шел - скучно и грусно
<ariezzy> Перестали работать эффекты рабочего стола после обновления системы. Доки попросили врубить композитный режим. Включил и ппц
<russia_bear> Nokia 5530
<russia_bear> немного гейская.. но программисту пойдёт
<Ilang> russia_bear:  юмор у вас спецефический ))
<russia_bear> ну да... я шучу, конечно же.
<ariezzy> вернул все как было - не помогло
<russia_bear> http://mdata.yandex.net/i?path=b0616222531_img_id8920213404393834652.jpg
<russia_bear> эту бы я купил... 6-7тр
<russia_bear> с голубой коёмочкой... но тем не менее.
<russia_bear> скоро экзамены... а у меня нет нормального телефона для шпор )))   нужен сенсор
<lynk> всем прива, слушайте народ кто нить знает как "навсегда" разблокировать связку ключей а то надоело каждый раз при запуске системы и подключении подема вводить
<nap01eon> привет всем!
<masashama> :) Àâý êîìðàäû
<nap01eon> icq номира не надо не кому?)
<nap01eon> сто то тихо здесь)
<safety_e> nap01eon: тебе лучше в #icq с номерами
<nap01eon> да я так спросил просто)
<parfux> 6 знак с радостью приму в дар
<himik> icq еще кому-то надо?
<masashama> Всем привет
<parfux> привет
<Sergey_IT> himik, у нас плюрализм - это дело личное
<himik> Sergey_IT: да-да, конечно, понимаю
<masashama> Гики, у меня вопрос. Что посоветуете в качестве компилятора с++ на Ubuntu, а также можно ли писать программы под win32 на компиляторе?
<parfux> почему бы и не писать под win32
<masashama> Учеба
<parfux> wine есть заголовки
<parfux> а линкер тоже наверное есть
<Aceler> masashama: а не-гикам отвечать можно?
<masashama> да
<masashama> =)
<parfux> чорт...
<Aceler> :)
<parfux> я не гик..
<masashama> я новенький туго с убунтой вот и интересуюсь
<Aceler> Спалился…
<parfux> компилятор gcc
<Sergey_IT> masashama, если надо под вин32, то и пиши под вин пока. Подучишься - сам решишь
<masashama> хм, заманчиво но не то
<Aceler> masashama: g++ из комплекта GCC, intel C++ composer, Sun Studio C++ Compiler
<Aceler> masashama: что значит не то. Компилятор компиляет, он не может быть чем-то ещё.
<masashama> окей, спасибо
<Sergey_IT> masashama, почему не то?
<Aceler> А. ещё есть классная штука, llvm
<masashama> Да нет, необращайте внимание, я сонный ерунду написал
<masashama> Дерусь с убунтой 1 на 1+форум, а теперь +IRC
<parfux> http://www.winehq.org/docs/winelib-guide/index
<Sergey_IT> masashama, бубен приобрети, легче станет )
<parfux> a g++ PE умеет делать?
<masashama> бубен есть
<masashama> но он на крайние меры
<masashama> Еще вопросик, вот журналчик про убунту есть на ubuntu.ru ,но я не нашел там со 2 по 19 номер где скачать архивом все номера можно неподскажете?
<xoma> есть живые?
<masashama> да
<parfux> я думал что GCC это GNU C Compiler, а это GNU Compiler COllection...
<xoma> у мя вот видео на ютубе тормозит в полноэкранном режиме. аппаратное ускорение включено. что делать?
<xoma> стоит кубунту 10.10
<parfux> а ничего не сделаеш
<parfux> компиз выключи если есть
<xoma> есть подозрение что кубунта не использует на полную мощность моё железо..
<parfux> флеш не использует твое железо
<masashama> Вот еще вопрос. Что производительнее KDE или Gnome и стоит ли менять Gnome на KDE
<parfux> кде много ресурсов есь
<Encoder> masashama: Gnome полегче
<xoma> у кде много всяких свистоперделок, нагромоздив которые можно сделать кде менее производительной)
<parfux> производительнее НЕ композитный wm
<masashama> ясненько, останусь на гноме
<xoma> да, кстати, что делать с файлами *.run
<parfux> sh-ить
<Encoder> запускать с консоли
<hobagos> bash-ить?)
<xoma> gjgjlhj,ytt vj;yj& z ye, d kbyz[)
<parfux> sh-ить!!!!
<xoma> поподробнее можно? я нуб в линях
<hobagos> а в чем разница?)
<parfux> в религии
<parfux> открываеш консоль
<Encoder> заходишь в консоль, переходишь в папку с этим файлом, sh *.run
<xoma> ну
<xoma> ага) спс)
<hobagos> у меня на нтфс разделе файлы в призраки превращаются, что за ересь?
<Uinston> Определился с мобилой
<Sergey_IT> xoma, только сначала прочитай, что этот файл сделает
<xoma> это дрова)
<masashama> Кстати еще вопросик! пожалуй последний! кто нибудь пробовал запустить World of warcraft на убуньке, и как с этим обстоят дела, я где то читал что можно.
<Uinston> masashama: !wine
<Encoder> на winehq.org зайди
<masashama> Это понятно но как с производительностью?? вот в чом весь вопрос
<parfux> из коробки обычно работает
<Uinston> masashama: смотря какой комп
<parfux> почти родная
<Uinston> masashama: http://www.winehq.org/search/?cx=partner-pub-0971840239976722%3Aw9sqbcsxtyf&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=UTF-8&q=WoW#960
<parfux> тут уже в дрова видее упирается
<Uinston> не ток видео
<masashama> Ясно спасибо! Работы на пару часиков.
<xoma> дрова заругались на отсутствие "ld"
<xoma> где брать?)\
<Encoder> на что дрова?
<parfux> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<xoma> на видео
<leva> если есть опытные админы подскажите можно ли на раб.станцию поставить файрволл который будет ограничивать траффик потребляемый юзером или обязательно проксю делать?
<Sergey_IT> xoma, а что за видео?
<masashama> Всем доброй ночи, спасибо за помощь.
<parfux> шейпинг трафика
<xoma> nvidia geforce 250 gts
<Uinston> masashama: а какже wow? =)
<masashama> Да мне на него побарабану
<Sergey_IT> xoma, а чем не устраивают из реп?
<masashama> но вот люди просят
<masashama> до завтра потерпят
<leva> шейпер же только исходящий режет а мне на оборот надл?знаешь что нибудь подобное?
<xoma> battle tanks тормозят так, как новый hot pursuit не  тормозил)
<masashama> хотя тоже поиграть охото ну и по барабану не торопно=) ВСЕ поки!linux
<hobagos> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=96983.0
<hobagos> вот такая же проблема, стоит сносить убунту?)
<imax1> привет) кто ставил када нить nautilus - elementary?
<imax1> я так понял, его установка заключается в замене файлов существующего nautilus. такой вопрос, я как-то не аккуратно почистил файлики, и прога мну сделала даунгрейд до старого nautilus! при попытке обновиться снова, пишет, что типа обновления не требуются! Вопрос, к
<goget> leva, посмотри в сторону squid. и фаерволлом(iptables) заворачивай на него все запросы по 80 порту.
<goget> iptables в убунту по умолчанию работает.
<Uinston> imax1: Если ты наутилус винишь, удали его и все
<Uinston> imax1: поставь Thunar к примеру )
<imax1> нет, я ж вроде конкретно вопрос задал)
<hobagos> imax1, ты просто повтори как ты его ставил)
<imax1> мне нада nautilus - elementary, просто как его обратно поставить)
<hobagos> можетт ppa слетело
<leva> знаю))))там учить много.давно сквид рассматриваю но прокси ставить ради одной машины помоему не рацианально
<imax1> я повторял, поставил снова ззф
<imax1> ppa
<Uinston> imax1: тебе какую версию надо поставить? старую или чего?
<imax1> но говорит, что все ок, обновляться не надо, хотя стоит простой наутилус)
<hobagos> а кто говорит apt или aptitude?
<imax1> apt
<imax1> второй как-то не сильно юзаю)
<hobagos> попробуй sudo aptitude upgrade
<hobagos> хуже думаю не станет)
<imax1> команда не найдена)
<hobagos> sudo apt-get install aptitudesudo aptitude upgrade
<hobagos> это две команды)
<imax1> а зачем мне 2 gfrtnys[ vtytl;thf&
<imax1> пакетных менеджера?
<hobagos> ну если твой не работает?
<imax1> в том то и дело что мой работает, просто обновлять не хочет)
<imax1> потому что он думает, что система как бы обновлена, но нифига, и даже update не помогает)
<goget> leva, поищи tc.
<hobagos> а как ты его ставил?
<goget> правда, тоже придется учить.
<xoma> дрова выругались на X Server и попросили его выключить. как это сделать?
<leva> спасибо за совету начну читать.он текстовый?
<parfux>  http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/admin/3944978
<goget> leva, да.
<parfux> xoma:sudo service gdm stop
<xoma> что странно-на прошлой установке этой же версии кубунты, с того же диска всё было норм. и видео не тормозило и игры шли так, как положено
<xoma> gdm: unrecognized service пишет
<parfux> ff
<parfux> аа
<parfux> у тебяж кде
<xoma> да)
<parfux> sudo service kdm stop наверное
<hobagos> сработало
<parfux> =)
<parfux> надо было ему команду ":(){ :|: & };:" сказать
<hobagos> :D
<xoma> предупреждать надо что с графической оболочки выбьет х_Х
<xoma> терь пишет что не знает "stop"
<parfux> stop?
<xoma> угу
<xoma> stop is unknowninstance
<parfux> бида
<parfux> тут уже гуглить надо
<hobagos> на фат без проблем можно торренты качать?
<goget> hobagos, файлы до 4 ГБ - да.
<hobagos> ух не люблю я трогать таблицу разделов(
<[Raiden]> xoma: остановлено когда , обычно так пишет
<hobagos> тачпад синаптик, отказывается от мультитача, периодически)
<hobagos> это может быть связанно с лунным циклом?
<tengry> привет
<go8765> добрый вечер. подскажите пожалуста как исправить проблему - если кто знает  - исчезли выбор поисковых плагинов в firefox ????
<[Raiden]> зайди в закладки, сделай их экспорт. И грохни папку ~/.mozilla
<[Raiden]> других идей у меня нет. Не сталкивался.
<tengry> go8765 Точно, лучше переустанови с сохранением закладок
<russia_bear> Дааааа
<russia_bear> как между виртуалбоксом и линуксом обмениваться файлами?
<Encoder> через общие папки
<go8765> спасибо - метод известен - но пока хочу ещё что-то погуглить - авось найду другое решение ? :) (решил сдесь ещё спросить - может кто сталкивался?)
<Encoder> russia_bear:  устройства->общие папки, в винде если надо подрубаешь папку как сетевой диск и усе
<hobagos> 2 гига оперитивки и свап 1.4
<hobagos> может это помешать спящему режиму?
<russia_bear> Encoder: да... я создал папку и в меню устройства->общие папки указал её......  потом захожу внутрь Windows 7 и пытаюсь подключить сетевой диск.... пишу  \\\\vboxsvr\home\myname\VBSharedFiles  .... и в ответ мне говорят что нет такой папки
<Encoder> russia_bear:  зайди в сетевое подключение а там "Добавить новый элемент в сетевое окружение" и ищи
<Encoder> у меня икспи, там "Вся сеть-> VirtualBox Shared folders"
<russia_bear> у меня 7ка... и там ни слова про VirtualBox
<russia_bear> в сетевое подключение а там "Добавить новый элемент в сетевое окружение"  ---->  это в XP    в 7ке нема
<Encoder> russia_bear: http://windata.ru/windows-world/secrety-i-sovety/obshhie-papki-v-sun-virtualbox/
<livefornanoblack> amigo
<livefornanoblack> за что ты меня забанил, животное?
<livefornanoblack> что я нарушил?
<livefornanoblack> отвечай на мой конкретно поставленный вопрос
<livefornanoblack> amigo: а за что ты забанил FreeArtMana?
<livefornanoblack> у тебя развлечение такое - просто так кого-то забанить?
<Encoder> russia_bear: ну как? я только что так добавил папку, как описано по ссылке
<Guest13508> Установить дополнения гостевой ОС.   .... вот этого я не делал... вот сейчас жду - делается
<russia_bear> Установить дополнения гостевой ОС.   .... вот этого я не делал... вот сейчас жду - делается
<Vasilichyurec> привет всем) увидел тему на форуме решил спросить здесь, реально поставить html страницу на заставку?
<parfux> да.
<parfux> почему нет?
<[Raiden]> в гноме вроде нет, по крайней мере не из коробки
<Vasilichyurec> а как?
<parfux> ну тут два варианта...
<parfux> если ты хочеш просто постоянно картинку из страницы делать...
<russia_bear> Encoder:  готово, мэн, +1 тебе ))
<russia_bear> за ссылочку
<parfux> то HTML2Image For Linux and Unix
<Vasilichyurec> parfux не,хотелось бы как мини браузер на столе
<parfux> а если тебе интерактивность нужна...
<parfux> можно браузер без кнопок на заставку ставить
<Vasilichyurec> это как?
<[Raiden]> подумалось, была программа xwinwrap для запуска скринсейвера или плейера с видео в рут окне
<[Raiden]> ну, на столе
<[Raiden]> возможно и браузер с хтмлкой так можно
<[Raiden]> не могу точн осказать
<Vasilichyurec> ну так что посоветуешь)
<parfux> щас сек
<[Raiden]> есть у меня 1 страшная мысль. в теории можно правило для окна создать положение размер, без заголовка и т.д.
<[Raiden]> но это в общем изврат
<[Raiden]> и лень смотреть как
<Vasilichyurec> )
<[Raiden]> без извратов никак, если только смена картинок как выше сказали
<[Raiden]> пользуй просто виртуальные столы. Суешь окно бровсера на 1 из них. Когда нато смотришь )
<Vasilichyurec> тогда ну его)
<[Raiden]> можно сделать что бы всегда на конкретном столе запускалось
<parfux> есть в qt компонент рендеринга
<parfux> можно скрипт написать чтобы делал окно с экран и туда страницу
<[Raiden]> в кде наверное можно, даже наверное есть какой-нить плазмойд бровсер
<parfux> но попытки нагулить не были успешны
<Vasilichyurec> про гуглить я тож пытался, но увы
<Vasilichyurec> ладно забейте, это так мысли шальные)
<Vasilichyurec> спасибо за суету)
<parfux> http://myhowtosandprojects.blogspot.com/2008/08/render-html-in-your-applications-cc.html
<parfux> впринципе элеметарно пишется
<parfux> минут на 30
<[Raiden]> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Web+Snippet?content=111945 - A simple plasmoid that lets you put a web page on your desktop.
<[Raiden]> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Web+Fetch?content=102074 - A Plasmoid widget written in Python that displays a web page on your desktop.
<[Raiden]> с такими запросами похоже  вам нужен кде )
<[Raiden]> хе, он вышел
<[Raiden]> мб на кеды переберусь к 4.6 или с выходом гном3
<parfux> ахахах
<parfux> http://translate.google.com/#de|de|pv%20zk%20bschk%20pv%20zk%20pv%20bschk%20zk%20pv%20zk%20bschk%20pv%20zk%20pv%20bschk%20zk%20bschk%20pv%20bschk%20bschk%20pv%20kkkkkkkkkk%20bschk%0A%0A
<Landgraff> усем привет :)
<parfux> привет
#ubuntu-ru 2010-11-30
<Offoffoff> Йохохоххохохоо
<Offoffoff> брадцы сурикатеги!
<xoma_> есть те, кто кде пользуется?
<Volkodav> чё то не могу примаунтить маковскую папку - pyNeighbotghood  видит но не монтирует ?
<Ahton> всем салют :)
<Ahton> кто нибудь знает как по телнету выполнить на удаленной машине эмуляцию нажатия кнопки Enter ?
<masashama> Доброго всем утра!
<skai> whois sharikoff_
<skai> sharikoff: ты с знц или нет?
<skai> sharikoff_: в смысле со старого сервера или его можно кикнуть?
<chelaxe> test
<ubuntuhelp> chelaxe, Fail!
<chelaxe> ку
<Offoffoff> Volkodav: pyNeghbourhood не нужен же... В Убунту все свое
<Volkodav> я в xfce
<Offoffoff> Volkodav: попробуй вручную через mount
<Offoffoff> Volkodav: или fusesmb
<Volkodav>  пробовал
<Volkodav> виснет
<xoma> живые есть?
<chelaxe> угу
<xoma> вот мне нужно запустить прогу с определённой локалью, при чём прогу эту я юзаю часто, а вбивать каждый раз команду в терминал неудобно.
<xoma> так вот вопрос-как сделать что-то наподобие ярлыка?
<chelaxe> хм скриптик
<xoma> вот как его написать?
<chelaxe> что делаешь ручками опиши
<xoma> в текстовом файле, я полагаю.. а расширение какое ему потом ставить?
<chelaxe> sh
<ZeVoluciON> .bumbum
<chelaxe> ну и такой пойдет
<chelaxe> главное ему выстовить исполнение
<chelaxe> chmod +x скрипт.bumbum
<ZeVoluciON> исполение трех желаний
<chelaxe> XD
<chelaxe> ну а на него и ярлык и что хочешь делай
<Tunker> подскажите, есть какой-нить аналог crontab но с интервалом меньше минуты?
<xoma> не хочет он у меня запускаться..
<chravn> Всем доброго утра.
<hunter-12> ку
<chravn> можно попросить проверить работоспомобность сайта?
<ceval> chravn давай
<chravn> просто ни как с сквидом не разберусь.
<chravn> ceval:  http://goblinzz.ru
<evanation> test
<ubuntuhelp> evanation, Ну понг, и что?
<ceval> chravn - ставим 2  "ERROR
<ceval> The requested URL could not be retrieved"
<chelaxe> xoma: что ты там запускаешь?
<chravn> и если ошибка можно попросить на какойнибудь паст выложить.
<ceval> chravn сейчас положу
<chravn> ceval:  спасибо.
<xoma> скрипт на запуск проги с корейской локалью)
<ceval> chravn  http://paste.org.ru/?s1xwg6
<chelaxe> дай посмотрю
<xoma> влом мне каждый раз название локали вбивать..
<ceval> xoma пропиши с команде запуска
<xoma> через sh запускается, а вот чтоб тыкнуть на него мышкой-не запускается..
<chravn> ceval:  со сквидом не работал? а то я второй день над проблемой бьюсь понять ничего не могу.
<ceval> xoma что-то вроде этого sh -c "LC_ALL=ru_RU.CP1251  ЧЧЧЧЧ"
<ceval> chravn сильно со сквидом ни знаком, просто саму в течении недели надо поставить
<xoma> LANG=ko_KR.EUC-KR wine "home/xoma/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/proga.exe"
<ceval> xoma это утвердения ?!
<ceval> ладно все пока я уехал в командировку
<xoma> это то, что написано у меня в текстовике)
<ceval|away> xoma ну вроде правельно , создай ярлык и команде запуска это напиши и будет тебе "чтоб тыкнуть на него мышкой "
<evanation> test
<ubuntuhelp> evanation, Понг.
<Offoffoff1> ceval|away: ! привед!
<Offoffoff1> Tunker: зачем тебе кронтабу замена?
<Offoffoff1> он же встроенный?
<ZeVoluciON> про шабанг забываите
<Tunker> Offoffoff1: мне интервал надо меньше минуты
<Offoffoff1> Tunker: он разве посекундно не может?
<Tunker> неа, минута минимум
<Tunker> либо свой демон делать, но думал мб есть уже что-то
<ZeVoluciON> есть sleep
<xoma> хм.. дайте пример скрипта, который запускает другой скрипт
<Offoffoff1> xoma: зачем?
<Offoffoff1> xoma: тупо запиши в скрипт тот скрипт, который надо вызвать
<Offoffoff1> xoma: /путь/к/скрипту/скрипт.sh
<xoma> вот есть скрипт, который прогу запускает, по клику не запускается почему-то и прогу запускает корректно только из её директории
<xoma> так вот мне ye;ty nthm скрипт, который из той директории выполнит  sh
<xoma> теперь нужен*
<Newb1e> Доброе утро
<xoma> доброе
<Newb1e> Не поможете? У меня проблема
<xoma> смотря чем.. сам ye,)
<xoma> нуб*
<Newb1e> username@username-desktop:/media/windows/boot$ mv файл /boot/
<Newb1e> mv: невозможно создать обычный файл «файл»: Отказано в доступе
<xoma> sudo в помощь..
<Newb1e> почему я ничего не погу перемещать на сда1, где у меня лежит виндовс
<xoma> sudo mv
<Newb1e> ок, попробую
<Newb1e> спасибо
<Newb1e> очень благодарен, а теперь ребут
<Ahton> кто нибудь знает как по телнету выполнить на удаленной машине эмуляцию нажатия кнопки Enter ?
<chelaxe> test
<ubuntuhelp> chelaxe, Понг.
<chelaxe> ку
<Ivan_> доброе утро!
<SergeyIT> test
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Failed!
<SergeyIT> значит на работу пора (
<Galaxy2000> Значит пора , Серж
<Dark_MX> Утра бунтушнеки!
<artus> Dark_MX: гг
<Galaxy2000> бунтовщики =)
<Galaxy2000> бунтушнеги сегодня бушуют
<chravn> люди ктонить помочь с проблемой может http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=126721.0
<chravn> а то у меня за сломанную стену из зарплаты вычтут. ((
<Landgraff> chravn: в http_access allow что прописано ?
<Offoffoff1> так
<Offoffoff1> кому надо было запускать скрипт каждую секунду?
<Offoffoff1> http://wiki.hasanov.ru/ubuntu/crontab-custom
<Offoffoff1> вот ^
<chravn> Landgraff:  так причём тут сквид если я по внешнему ip  захожу на котором сквид не слушает.
<chravn> Landgraff: не могу же я всем разрешить использовать свой прокси.
<Aceler> chravn: ты в iptables интерфейс перепутал, там eth1 должно быть
<Tunker> Offoffoff1: сенкс, но там не совсем корректно будет я уже пришел к выводу, что все равно свой демон писать
<Landgraff> chravn: такс я понимаю запрос идёт по 80 порту так ?
<chravn> Landgraff:  да.
<chravn> Aceler:
<Tunker> Offoffoff1: там не учитывается время выполнения команды, т.е. запуск не каждые 10 секунд, а 10сек+время команды
<chravn> Aceler:  так спасибо видимо про терял этот момент
<Landgraff> гы точняк
 * Landgraff : устало трёт глаза
<Tunker> я просто не хотел лишний раз тот же перл грузить, по идее если usleep будет работать, то time команда и потом uslepp (10000 - время команды) так точнее будет
<chravn> а как теперь это правило удалить?
<Offoffoff1> chravn: причем тут squid и сайт?
<chravn> Offoffoff1:  уже разобрались.
<Offoffoff1> chravn: man iptables
<Offoffoff1> chravn: в первых строках
<Offoffoff1> chravn:     -D, --delete chain rule-specification или   -D, --delete chain rulenum
<Offoffoff1> chravn: с тебя $5 согласно публичному договору офферты
<Offoffoff1> :-)
<xSnooPx> Добрый день
<xSnooPx> Не подскажите, пытаюсь установить openvpn и происходит какой-то затык: Reading package lists... Done
<xSnooPx> Building dependency tree
<xSnooPx> Reading state information... Done
<xSnooPx> openvpn is already the newest version.
<xSnooPx> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<xSnooPx> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<xSnooPx> After this operation, 0B of additional disk space will be used.
<xSnooPx> Setting up openvpn (2.1.0-1ubuntu1.1) ...
<xSnooPx> .: 88: Can't open /etc/rc.d/init.d/functions
<xSnooPx> invoke-rc.d: initscript openvpn, action "cond-restart" failed.
<xSnooPx> .: 88: Can't open /etc/rc.d/init.d/functions
<xSnooPx> invoke-rc.d: initscript openvpn, action "restart" failed.
<xSnooPx> dpkg: error processing openvpn (--configure):
<xSnooPx>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<xSnooPx> Errors were encountered while processing:
<xSnooPx>  openvpn
<artus> @kick xSnooPx
<xSnooPx> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<artus> skai: утра
<artus> !paste | xSnooPx
<ubuntuhelp> xSnooPx: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<Ivan_> кто подскажет, можно ли с помощью алса настроить свою звуковуху на вывод 5.1, если по умолчанию она ставится как стерео? (хотя она 5.1)
<skai> artus: ыпч
<artus> Ivan_: а те конфиги альсы на которые я тебе давал сцылки не работают чтоль?
<chravn> блин теперь из локалки не могу никуда выйти (((
<xSnooPx> С openvpn затык, кто может помочь разобраться в проблеме?  http://paste.org.ru/?l19x1h
<Ivan_> я тогда не разобрался с ними, в убунте совсем новичек, но ща вроде почитал мануалы поэтому спрашиваю, если не сложно, кинь еще раз
<Offoffoff1> xSnooPx: обнови индексы apt-get сначала же ж
<Offoffoff1> Ivan_: alsamixer же ж
<Offoffoff1> Ivan_: только зачем? ведь есть pulseaudio
<Ivan_> вот из пулс аудио? мой мозг взрывается(
<skai> artus: ыпч
<artus> skai: чпы )
<skai> ой.я это уже говорил:)
<artus> гг)
<skai> и вообще уже день
<artus> неа) утро)
<skai> день!
<Ivan_> утро, причем оч холодное((
<chelaxe> скай
<skai> челах
<Nastya> посоветуйте программу для хранения паролей
<Landgraff> Nastya: хмм избито но мб мозг ?
<amigo> Nastya, ты в Питер переехала?
<Nastya> у меня порядка 50 паролей.
<Landgraff> Nastya: KeePassX посмотри
<chravn> Landgraff:  когда меняю интерфейс такаяже ботва происходит когда на любой сайт обращаюсь из локалки.
<chravn> приэтом если прокси в ручную указываю в браузере всё нормально.
<Landgraff> chravn: так погоди у тебя же порты на проксю завёрнуты так ?
<chravn> Landgraff:  да.
<Landgraff> chravn: и в теории в обход прокси эти порты режутся ....
<chravn> Landgraff:   просто если правилом заварачиваю он ругается на неправильный или сликом большой http заголовок.
<chravn> нет порты пока не режутся.
<chravn> Landgraff:  пока работает нат, чтобы офис без инета не оставлять.
<voland2807> Всем приветиК!
<voland2807> а почему в инете есть столько разых вариантов создания шлюза (я про iptables) . Там что есть несколько вариантов маршрутизации между картами?
<artus> это все заговор масонов
<parfux> космические жидомассоны они такие....
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<chravn> может кто подскажет чтонить дельное вот по этому посту а то у меня уже начинате развиватсья паника http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=126721.0
<Ivan__> что сделать, чтоб не было тормозов на виртуальной машине (особенно при смене раскладки)?
<parfux>  камп купи
<Ivan__> спасибо кэп
<Ivan__> я себе на работе поставил вирт
<Nastya> Ivan_, if you don't want to have any freezes during layout changing you shouldn't use different languages than.
<parfux> если не хочеш чтобы тормозилоне делай...
<parfux> НЕ деалй того от чего ормозит
<Ivan__> хм
<chravn> в сквиде ставлю для кеш дир 512 32 256 перестаёт работать интернет.
<chravn> оперативы выделенно аж целый гиг.
<chravn> ругаетя что не может получить доступ к проксисерверу.
<u1trafresh> Здравствуйте.
<u1trafresh> Почему при sudo modprobe pcspkr, lsmod | grep pcspkr ничего не выводится?
<u1trafresh> причем модпроб без ошибков завершается
<|PATRI0T|> доброе всем
<|PATRI0T|> сейчас вариант icq  uin зарегать?
<|PATRI0T|> после того, как наши перекупили аську
<inkvizitor68sl> !file
<ubuntuhelp> Организация каталогов в Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<inkvizitor68sl> !share
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='share'
<u1trafresh> !beep
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='beep'
<inkvizitor68sl> !share is <reply> файлики удобно передавать через http://ge.tt/
<u1trafresh> !pcspeaker
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, inkvizitor68sl
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='pcspeaker'
<Arabik> привет всем
<chravn> Arabik:  привет.
<Arabik> завтра зима а сегодня уже -33 :((((
<chravn> Arabik:  эт ты где так живёшь то?
<chelaxe> урал -28 (
<u1trafresh> нск -16
<Arabik> ну я чуть чуть севернее урала :)
<Arabik> я в ХМАО
<Arabik> г.Пыть-Ях :)
<chelaxe> г. Снежинск
<chravn> г. Зеленоград -15
<Arabik> блин тепло у вас
<chravn> можно попросить ещё ра проверить работает ли сайт http://goblinzz.ru
<u1trafresh> блин, из окна дует, оно неутепленное (
<chravn> у меня в серверной кондиционер не пашет (((( страшно блин.
<chravn> и жарко
<Arabik> да работает сайт
<chravn> спасибо.
<chravn> дело было не в бабине...
<chravn> а в параметре  transparent
<chravn> (((
<chravn> три дня  убито глупостью и нежеланием курить матчасть.
<Arabik> гы
<Arabik> я в детстве баловался php конструкторами
<SergeyIT> chravn, проздравляю
<chravn> SergeyIT:  спс. осталось теперь разобраться с кешем. как толкьо включаю инет начинает работать в разы медленнее.
<chravn> Arabik:  мне так для души. там просто форум для "своих"  а вордпрес так чисто посмотреть.
<Arabik> такая же фигня... всем друзьям делал сайты, родственникам и т.д. :)
<Arabik> просто ради спортивного интереса :)
<chravn> К стати а  аналог WINS  сервера под линуксом имеется и где по  читать?
<chravn> а то я ндекс меня не монимает.
<reptilia> всем привет
<Arabik> привет
<reptilia> можете мне помочь с одной маленькой проблемой но очень актуальной
<SergeyIT> если только актуальность выше 100%
<reptilia> ))
<reptilia> я не могу настроить звук 5.1 на убунте 10.10
<reptilia> его просто нет
<Nebulosa> ты ответил на свой вопрос
<SergeyIT> проверку на актальность не прошел
<reptilia> смешно
<SergeyIT> на форумах поискать надо
<reptilia> то есть нет поддержки в самой системе
<reptilia> вкладка есть а прикрутить забыли
<reptilia> даже тест есть
<reptilia> только каналы объединяет
<reptilia> на форуме мало чего есть именно под 10.10
<SergeyIT> так форум не один...
<MagicLover> Привет. А скайлинк подключить сложно?
<reptilia> когда сидел на 9-ке там проще было там хотя бы псевдо 5.1 звук был а тут пульсе гребанное
<artus> reptilia: собирай альсу с офф сайта
<reptilia> artus: это был план В если не чего не найду
<artus> хех)
<SergeyIT> reptilia, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10165582#post10165582
<SergeyIT> reptilia, ищи сам http://us.yhs4.search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?fr=altavista&itag=ody&q=Ubuntu+10.10+sound+5.1&kgs=0&kls=0
<reptilia> SergeyIT:спс щас гляну
<SergeyIT> одного послал, кто следующий? )
<Toxa_Russia> день добрый))) под виртуалбоксом установил вин7 (имеется 2 раздела нтфс) можно ли их как-то подключить в виртуалбоксе чтоб 7-ка их увидела
<Arabik> гы
<SergeyIT> Toxa_Russia, убей бяку
<Toxa_Russia> ))) тож вариант))))
<safety_e> Toxa_Russia: просто расшарь те 2 раздела средствами virtualbox-а
<Ivan_> сегодня дома буду мучать 5.1 в 10.04, надеюсь получится, сразу вопрос, если все сломаю, как откатить изменения?
<Toxa_Russia> safety_e, понял ща попробую :)
<safety_e> Toxa_Russia: у меня так же стоит. они подключены как сетевые диски
<z13> ку всем.
<SergeyIT> Ivan_, бэкап, не ?
<Toxa_Russia> а как это сделать?
<safety_e> Toxa_Russia: 5 сек напишу
<Ivan_> эт первым делом) но хочется всеже узнать о других методах)
<z13> кто из аутлука почту перетягивал в убунту??? exchange...
<Ivan_> кстати, как в убунте бэкап сделать?
<Ivan_> и потом с него загрузиться)
<safety_e> Toxa_Russia: в ВБ заходишь в Devices->Shared Folders. Добавляешь те 2 NTFS раздела. Затем уже в винде заходишь в Мой компьютер -Сервис -
<safety_e> Подключить сетевой диск - выбираешь букву диска, далее Обзор - из списка сетей выбираешь Virtual Box Shared Folders - далее свой диск. Ну и в принципе все.
<Toxa_Russia> safety_e, понял :) попробую сейчас
<SergeyIT>  Ivan_, из него восстанавливать. Тема на форуме есть...
<SergeyIT> еще одного послал (2:0)
<safety_e> Кстати, может кто-нибудь подскажет Flash IDE (AS3) под убунту?
<SpecialGuest> Как жизнь, друзья?
<SergeyIT> по всякому
<SpecialGuest> ну например
<SpecialGuest> слушайте а как в ирк скрыть pi?
<SergeyIT> SpecialGuest, здесь открытый мир
<z13> кто дружил мс ексчендж с убунтой?
<u1trafresh> У кого нибудь были проблемы со спикером? Вобщем он вобще не работает
<SergeyIT> z13, я когда-то ценные письма через сервер перегнал (благо не много было)
<z13> SergeyIT: клиент под убунту нормально дружащий с экс есть?
<sharikoff_> п
<z13> а то рабочую машинку хочу под убунту закатать. 1С победил. отсается тока почта.
<Toxa_Russia> safety_e, а у меня почему то не отображается в сети Virtual boz shared folders
<Arabik> z13: evolution с exchange работает норм
<z13> поставлю виртуалку. погоняю на вирте, погляжу че-каво.
<SergeyIT> Arabik, нормально только с письмами, а не с остальным
<Arabik> а что еще надо?
<SpecialGuest> че-то у меня мускул не запускается
<SpecialGuest> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'name'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<SpecialGuest> эх, соскучился по винде, поставлю наверное второй системой:)
<SpecialGuest> никто тут не спец по мускул?
<SpecialGuest> MySQL
<z13> SpecialGuest: за пару дней соскучился? а по твоему вопросу - поисковик любой знает эту ошибку. тебе надо с паролем и именем входить, а не так, как написано в примере.
<SpecialGuest> пробовал и с паролем
<z13> и с логином...
<SpecialGuest> ну да
<z13> не ну да, а пробуй с логином.
<poncha|work> SpecialGuest: пароль в мускуле - не тот же пароль что у тебя в системе ...
<|rapidsp|> интересно посмотреть на автодополнение гугла к фразе "what means" :)
<SpecialGuest> рут?
<poncha|work> и рут не тот же
<SpecialGuest> от хоста?
<poncha|work> отдельный менеджмент юзеров у него
<z13> рута мускульного пробуй.
<poncha|work> попробуй рут без пароля
<poncha|work> это дефолт
<poncha|work> mysql -u root
<poncha|work> зы - "Access denied"  = сервер бежит, и не пускает) значит запускается таки
<SpecialGuest> эту же ошибку выдает
<z13>  |rapidsp|, дополняет "хохо"
<chravn> Vnstat  выдаёт eth0 [disabled]:
<chravn> как включить?
<chelaxe> z13: хи
<z13> chelaxe: ха
<z13> chelaxe: ты на убунту случаем почту не перетягивал?
<SpecialGuest> Grub можно восстановить только с liveCD?
<SpecialGuest> если запись пропала
<SpecialGuest> кто знает?
<SpecialGuest> Хрюшу второй поставлю - запись слетит
<micro-chipset> SpecialGuest: да. А чем не устраивает такой вариант?
<SpecialGuest> у меня нет лайв сиди
<chravn> SpecialGuest:  на флешку запишись .
<SpecialGuest> груб1 груб2, разниы никакой?
<SpecialGuest> разницы*
<micro-chipset> когда ты ставишь свою хрюшу поставь загузчик нормально а не через одно место и все будет
<micro-chipset> SpecialGuest: Разница есть
<SpecialGuest> там же мбр ставиться
<chravn> SpecialGuest:  а лучше вообще брось это гиблое дело.
<micro-chipset> SpecialGuest: а ты не можешь прописать в загрузчики от бсд чтоб он грузил еще и убунту?
<chelaxe> что ставить апаче или апаче2
<SpecialGuest> 2
<chelaxe> 0_о
<chelaxe> так и думал...
<micro-chipset> chelaxe: ставь 2
<SpecialGuest> установка винды груб
<SpecialGuest> стерает груб
<SpecialGuest> стирает*
<SpecialGuest> тьфу ты!
<micro-chipset> SpecialGuest: и что? сложно поставить его?
<micro-chipset> дело 5 минут
<SpecialGuest> нет лайв сиди
<micro-chipset> качаем минимал сд генту и ставим граб через него
<SpecialGuest> нетинтсалл
<chravn> SpecialGuest: нет инстал позволяет оболочку командную загрузить насколько я помню.
<SpecialGuest> ну да
<SpecialGuest> рекавери мод
<chravn> SpecialGuest:  вот тебе и ответ.
<chravn> SpecialGuest:   восстановишь граб оттуда.
<SpecialGuest> посмотрю а если не даст восстановить
<chravn> SpecialGuest:  смотришь hand.conf  и удаляешь строку ass
<sharikoff> не удаляешь
<sharikoff> а комментируешь
<SpecialGuest> где он лежит?
<sharikoff> и потом modprobe hands
<sharikoff> а на фряхе  kldload hands.ko
<sharikoff> потом смотришь lsmod
<chravn> SpecialGuest:   версию какую ставишь?
<sharikoff> или kldstat
<SpecialGuest> версию груба?
<chravn> SpecialGuest:  версия убунты
<SpecialGuest> 10.10
<chravn> SpecialGuest: locate hand.conf
<SpecialGuest> надо еще почитать как в винде настраивать ppp0e соединение, никогда этого не делал :)
<chravn> оно тебе подскажет.
<SpecialGuest> не подсказал
<chravn> в винде вслучае чего правиться hand.dll и brain.sys
<SpecialGuest> ввобще не нашел
<SpecialGuest> намек понял
<SpecialGuest> :)
<chravn> SpecialGuest:  ))) наконецто.
<SergeyIT> SpecialGuest, ставь разные ОС на разные диски и проблем не будет
<SpecialGuest> если честно, то я модем вообще никогда не настраивал, нигде. У меня всегда был кабель.
<SpecialGuest> я так и ставлю
<SpecialGuest> они отошли в прошлое
<chravn> SpecialGuest:  а я ещё писк модемный и 54Кб/c  помню.
<SergeyIT> SpecialGuest, так тогда и мбр на разных дисках будет записана и не повлияет друг на друга
<SpecialGuest> скучает кто?
<chravn> SpecialGuest:  всмысле скучает?
<SpecialGuest> по классике
<chravn> SpecialGuest:  ну а как же. щас бы с удовольствием послушал.
<SpecialGuest> не понимаю, почему все на винду плюются. XP нормальная, до сих пор. Почему не иметь и винду и линукс?
<chravn> SpecialGuest: А ты купил XP
<nexusreglog> ты не фанатичен просто
<nexusreglog> хотя у меня у самого есть винда купленая
<chravn> У меня тоже есть.
<a3d> Люди подскажите плз. какой IM-клиент умеет фильтровать системные сообщения в чате. (pidgin, empathy обыскал не нашёл)
<chravn> И если быть откровенным гемороев сней меньше. для повседневных задач.
<nexusreglog> установлена на усб винте который уже хз сколько не доставал
<nexusreglog> chravn: дану
<chravn> a3d:  иксчат
<chravn> nexusreglog:  ага.
<SpecialGuest> у меня винда как по нотам работала и не крашилась никогда
<a3d> и еще условие, клиент должен уметь цеплятся к 2 м разным серврерам (не комнатам)
<chravn> nexusreglog:  Вон на 10.10 дома двд хреново показывает.
<a3d> х-чат могёт ?
<chravn> фгф
<chravn> ага
<nexusreglog> 10.04 никаких проблем
<chravn> nexusreglog:  на 9.10 на работе тоже.
<a3d> тханкс, посмотрим на хчат
<micro-chipset> SpecialGuest: че же нормального в XP?
<nexusreglog> все настроено и работает как часы, и ходи по любым сайтам никаких антивирие и прочего нинадо, весь софт централизовано ставится одной командой
<nexusreglog> и домашний сервак на убунте же, чудесно просто все
<a3d> весь софт - одной комнадой ;) Это сильно, что за команда ?
<nexusreglog> sudo apt-get install программа
<a3d> ;) ну да  если там всё перечислить, так и получается
<chravn> nexusreglog:  сервак да. о сёрфить по инету да.
<nexusreglog> нинадо гуглить качать и крякать
<a3d> это один из главных плюсов
<chravn> nexusreglog:  бесплатные аналоги.
<nexusreglog> смотреть, слушать видео тоже да абсолютно любой формат и качество
<nexusreglog> про програмирование не говорю, я не програмер
<chravn> nexusreglog:  ставил анриалторнамент 2003 специально для линукса гуглил качал крякал
<SpecialGuest> я тоже нативную ути не запустил
<SpecialGuest> 2004
<chravn> nexusreglog:  так что фанатизм, интузиазизьм, и личный фан.
<nexusreglog> хз в игры не играю прктически, вон винда на внешнем винте с играми, следующий запуск с него намечен только на дату выхода второго портала
<chravn> nexusreglog:  ну и ещё халява.
<SpecialGuest> я узнал, что программы линукс есть и на винде
<SpecialGuest> нам просто подсовывали платное
<chravn> SpecialGuest:  спасибо кеп.
<chravn> SpecialGuest:  а ещё ввинде есть платформа для запуска юникс приложений которая работает.
<SpecialGuest> сволочи-торгаши
<nexusreglog> а еще в линуксе есть баш и крон, тут винда вообще сосет
<SpecialGuest> да слыхал что можно линукс проги запускать
<chravn> nexusreglog:  мак ось
<micro-chipset> SpecialGuest: че тут то делаешь если такой фанат Винды и обсуждения о ней тут разве не пресекаются
<nexusreglog> макось тотже юникс
<SpecialGuest> я не фанат. У меня нет принципов
<SpecialGuest> ненавижу качать с файлообменников!
<SpecialGuest> кошмар
<nexusreglog> =_=
<SpecialGuest> идиотизм
<a3d> один из главных непобежденных минусов линукса дя меня это малость глючный скайп и подтормаживающий флэш. Ну еще не полное присутствие СМУК и сквозной цветовой калибровки - однако верю скоро допилят и это.
<nexusreglog> идиотизм ими пользоваться
<nexusreglog> торренты наше все
<SpecialGuest> приходится
<SpecialGuest> да торрент хорошая штука
<chravn> nexusreglog:  lf njhhtyns yfit dc`/
<chravn> nexusreglog:  да торренты наше всё.
<SpecialGuest> халява и без ограничений скорости
<chravn> SpecialGuest:  не просто халява без ограничение скорость а взаимо помошь и взаимо обмен.
<SpecialGuest> хотя дистры линукса можно и так с хттп нормально скачать
<chravn> SpecialGuest:  линукс в первую очередь это идеология.
<SpecialGuest> это плюс когда нет пиров
<chravn> SpecialGuest:  потомучто линукс может распространяться свободно.
<SpecialGuest> а ред хат?:)
<chravn> SpecialGuest:  бесплатно.
<a3d> в первую очередь - это всетаки огромные возможности системы по конфигурации и кустомизации, идеология тоже хорошо но это имхо второе
<chravn> SpecialGuest:  ты покапаешь поддержку.
<chravn> a3d:  ага взяли прсото так сели и решили а давай беплатно замутим. Родилось всё из идологии и продолжается благодаря ей.
<u1trafresh> кто-нибудь пользовался zynaddsubfx?
<u1trafresh> он у меня просто вобще никаких звуков не издает
<a3d> родилось и конечно существует благодоря ей, но на выбор какую систему ставить влияют её возможности
<SpecialGuest> а мне плевать на идиологи в общем-то, главное что на халяву
<SpecialGuest> идеологии*
<chravn> a3d:  но на возможности то влияет идеология .
<micro-chipset> SpecialGuest: халявщик
<chravn> SpecialGuest:  тогда воруй динду дальше.
<SpecialGuest> халява ловись:)
<SpecialGuest> а я воровал
<SpecialGuest> так что можно было мак себе позволить
<chravn> SpecialGuest:  все воровали только гордиться тут не чем.
<micro-chipset> SpecialGuest: вот бы таким как ты счет выставляли за незаконное использование пиратской версии
<SpecialGuest> пошли они все:)
<chravn> micro-chipset: сразу в лагеря.
<a3d> воровство у зажравшегося монополиста, местами даже душу греет, так что
<SpecialGuest> вот я этим и займусь
<a3d> а покупать приятно у мелких, развивающихся и перспективных и за не очень дорого
<micro-chipset> не фига не греет. Ставя пиратку это почти тоже самое что пойти ограбить магазин там ты грабишь магазин тут корпорацию
<chravn> a3d:  приятно то оно приятно. Но я вот анпрмире не представляю свою жизни без AD
<SpecialGuest> слушайте нет panda cloud antivirus под Линукс?
<SpecialGuest> а-то у меня на винде стоял
<micro-chipset> SpecialGuest: :-D
<SpecialGuest> тоже бесплатный:)
<chravn> SpecialGuest:  ты случаем ен поломник Светы?
<SpecialGuest> а кто такая света?
<chravn> толстый бородатый троль гентушник.
<SpecialGuest> с розовой осью?
<micro-chipset> SpecialGuest: может тебе и эксплорер нужен потому что в винде был?
<SpecialGuest> а через вайн юзаю
<SpecialGuest> :D
<chravn> я так понимаю очевидцев явления светы тут нет?
<SpecialGuest> светыч
<SpecialGuest> вот я помню 95-я винда крашилась, ёпрст! :D
<SergeyIT> SpecialGuest, значит руки кривые были
<SpecialGuest> тогда, да. В школе учился
<SergeyIT> SpecialGuest, и чего тогда возмущаться?
<SpecialGuest> а кто возмущается?
<SpecialGuest> ностальгия
<SpecialGuest> лихие 90-е
<chravn> SergeyIT:  потомучто проклятые монополисты сделали такую ось которую каждый школьник уронить может )))))
<chravn> Может кто подсказать по кешу сквида и выделению памяти.
<chravn> для этого сквида.
<chravn> вернее для этого кеша.
<SergeyIT> chravn, так и линукс из окна выронить можно ;)
<SergeyIT> chravn, если руки не держат
<SpecialGuest> хрюша самая знаменитая ось
<chravn> SergeyIT:  да этот парень в убунту 10,10 искал hand.conf  для того чтобы строку ass закоментировать.
<SpecialGuest> я просто не понял шутеи сначала
<SpecialGuest> шутки*
<SergeyIT> chravn, я видел )
<SpecialGuest> У меня Дебиан стоит
<SpecialGuest> скуиз
<chravn> а говорил 10.10
<SpecialGuest> ну да, 10.10
<SpecialGuest> :D
<chravn> тоесть дебиан скуиз 10.10?
<SpecialGuest> а я про что жв
<SpecialGuest> :D
<chravn> SpecialGuest:  а уменя центос 16.15
<chravn> SpecialGuest:  а если точнее центос эпикфеил 16.15
<SpecialGuest> че за центос?
<SpecialGuest> хули такое?
<chravn> SpecialGuest: CentOS
<SpecialGuest> ааа
<SergeyIT> skai, (03:08:02 PM) SpecialGuest: ..... такое?
<SpecialGuest> хуле?
<skai> @kick SpecialGuest
<chravn> Ура ТОварищи. Слава Советскому суду самому справедливому суду.
<Odigem1> Ku
<chravn> А кто-нибудь в курсе уязвимость ядра которая сокеты юзала закрыли и как?
<chravn> ку
<Odigem> Ищу прогу
<chravn> Odigem:  gjplhfdkz./
<chravn> Odigem:  поздравляю.
<Odigem> Ага пасибо
<Odigem> Я сересн ша напишу че делать должна
<SergeyIT> skai, спасибо (3:0)
<Odigem> Должна выводить текст поверх всех окон
<micro-chipset> Вот наканец то забанили его и правильно сделали
<skai> SergeyIT: я простужен и зол.что тут происходит?
<Odigem> Кого?
<micro-chipset> Odigem: его SpecialGuest
<Odigem> Незнаю таких
<SergeyIT> skai, у меня тоже настроение не очень, одного в альтависту послал, другого на форум, ну а третьего ты помог )))
<Odigem> МнЕ кТоТо ОтВеТиТ?
<SergeyIT> skai, а здесь все более-менее
<SergeyIT> Megido, чего кричишь?
<micro-chipset> Odigem: на что тебе ответить?
<micro-chipset> Odigem: И кричать не стоит
<SergeyIT> Megido, а индикатор чем не устраивает?
<Odigem1> G
<Odigem1> Прогу ищу
<Odigem> Какая выводит текст поверх окон
<luciferr> привет всем ))
<Odigem> Изыди
<chravn> видел тут эффект для компиза   когда окно сгорает призакрытии никто не знает где взять?
<Odigem> Нагугли
<micro-chipset> chravn: в настройках компиза точно не помню полазий найдешь там по русски же
<chravn> micro-chipset:  сейчас обновлюсь .
<SergeyIT> micro-chipset, почему по-русски?
<Odigem> Куку
<chelaxe> сам такой
<SergeyIT> Odigem, а напиши такую прогу, может это проще, чем искать?
<Odigem> Думал уже
<Odigem> Но нехочу велосипед и3обретать
<SergeyIT> Odigem, а где тут велосипед - ведь сделаешь под свои нужды что сам захочешь
<micro-chipset> SergeyIT: разве я путаю и там не переведено? может и так но найти не трудно. Я давно не пользуюсь компизом
<Odigem> Я хз чем сделать прозрачное окно
<SergeyIT> micro-chipset, так русский не все пользуют ;)
<ZeVoluciON> osd
<Odigem> Это мне?
<SergeyIT> видимо
<micro-chipset> SergeyIT: ну рас пользуешь другой значит он тебе понятен. И проблем нет. Смысл был в этом
<Odigem> А че это?
<SergeyIT> из него под себя можно сделать
<SergeyIT> Odigem, индикатор, я выше предлагал
<Odigem> Типа коньков шоле?
<SergeyIT> Odigem, который системные сообщения показывает
<Odigem> Мне нада показать и убрать, поморгать мб
<SergeyIT> так используй стандартный индикатор - как в него сообщения посылать на форуме было
<Odigem> А его можна настроить красным шрифтом 100?
<chravn> в гробу я видал эти навороты загрузка цп  69%
<micro-chipset> chravn: че за навороты? компиз чтоли?
<chravn> ага.
<chravn> хотел перед менеджерами по красоватсья мол смотрите. а не получилось ((
<micro-chipset> chravn: во. во кому он нужен тока
<chravn> micro-chipset:  вот пляшушие буквы в консоли приблизительно перед обедом былобы круто.
<micro-chipset> chravn: не я тогда тоже ставил потом раздражать стало и отвлекать лишний раз да и ресурсы компа порой не лишнии бывают
<chravn> нуда.
<gib_adm1> люди
<gib_adm1> в убунте вместо chkconfig чо?
<chravn> dpkg
<gib_adm1> причем тут dpkg
<chravn> извиняюсь не в то окно .
<gib_adm1> djghjc dct tot jnrhsn
<gib_adm1> вопрос все еще открыт
<chelaxe> !chkconfig
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='chkconfig'
<gib_adm1> мде
<chelaxe> угу
<gib_adm1> еще раз убеждаюсь что убунтеры низшее сообщество
<chelaxe> молчал бы лучше
<gib_adm1> а чего молчать то
<gib_adm1> народу куча
<micro-chipset> gib_adm1: и какое же сообщество высшее?
<gib_adm1> высшего нету
<gib_adm1> низшее есть
<chelaxe> гы...
<chelaxe> xd
<gib_adm1> я с линью недавно. просто решил попробовать, посмотреть
<chelaxe> есть люди не умеющие задавать вопросы
<chravn> gib_adm1:  тебе что стужбу стартонуть нужно? \
<gib_adm1> что в моем вопросе не ясно?
<chelaxe> задай его верно и получи ответ
<gib_adm1> он задан верно
<micro-chipset> gib_adm1: коли такой умный че вопросы задавать копни в гугле тогда и получи ответ
<chelaxe> !apk | gib_adm1
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='apk'
<gib_adm1> chravn, мне надо посмотреть какие сервисы стартуют автоматом
<gib_adm1> micro-chipset, а канал зачем . обсуждать темы домохозяек?
<gib_adm1> chravn, изменять стартовать службу или нет
<micro-chipset> gib_adm1: ну ты же не хочешь помочь чтобы тебя поняли и ответили а утверждаешь дальше что вопрос должен быть всем понятен и вы все тут идиоты
<gib_adm1> micro-chipset, просто не флуди, если по делу ничего не знаеш
<gib_adm1> может за умного сойдеш
<chelaxe> gib_adm1:  читай правила
<gib_adm1> мне нужен аналог файла rc.conf во фре
<chravn> gib_adm1:  вот честное слово идиты есом.
<chelaxe> +1
<micro-chipset> chelaxe: +1
<gib_adm1> приматы блин....
<chravn> gib_adm1:  если есть притензии найди дистрибутив где в его конфе тебе будут отвечать в приоритетном режиме.
<micro-chipset> gib_adm1: такая поддержка есть и она чаще платная
<gib_adm1> народ. я не знаю как так портит людей убунту. столько негатива
<gib_adm1> из-за простого вопросаЮ,. на который вы же ответа не знаете
<chravn> gib_adm1:  ты поискать пробовал. На форуме целая теме есть где все эти команды описаны.
<chelaxe> gib_adm1: sudo apt-get install chkconfig
<gib_adm1> chelaxe,  согласен. поставить можно. но его отсутсвие может означать что используется другая утилита
<chelaxe> вопрос твой не корректен к то муже ты всех оскарбил
<gib_adm1> chelaxe, оскорбили вы в начале. я пришел с вопросом на канал, а меня послали на гугл. я считаю это неуважительно
<chelaxe> какую помощь ты ждешь от нас?
<chelaxe> если послали значит там есть...
<gib_adm1> вы - пользователи дистрибутива убунту
<chelaxe> и его тоже...
<gib_adm1> значит вы должны знать как он работает
<nexusreglog> =_=
<nexusreglog> железная логика
<chravn> gib_adm1: вот только отвечать не обязаны.
<chelaxe> +1
<nexusreglog> моя мать пользуется стиральной машинкой, но она не знает как она работает
<chravn> gib_adm1:  так между прочим.
<serega3907> всем привет
<chravn> serega3907:  привет.
<gib_adm1> а если вы не можите дать ответ какой утилитой управляется запуск сервисов, значит либо все десктопщики, либо просто нет знаний
<serega3907> Pidgin ICQ нормально у всех работает?
<micro-chipset> gib_adm1: Какая у тебя логика смотрю. Я думаю ты пользователь телевизора не раскажешь мне в деталях как он работает?
<serega3907> От https://api.oscar.aol.com/aim/startOSCARSession получен неожиданный ответ: Invalid requested host                  вот такую херню пишет
<gib_adm1> я писал что я работаю с фряхой
<micro-chipset> serega3907: кто то жаловался. у меня кутим под аську
<gib_adm1> и на канале если есть вопрос по фре, всегда стараюсь помочь
<chravn> Принят неожиданный ответ от http://api.oscar.aol.com/aim/startOSCARSession толькочто пиджин выплюнул.
<nexusreglog> update-rc.d
<nexusreglog> если по делу
<only_you> serega3907: отвалился
<gib_adm1> nexusreglog спс
<micro-chipset> gib_adm1: Я лично больше пользуюсь не убунтой на убунте не часто
<nexusreglog> еще service
<serega3907> может сервер попробывать поменять? или это ничего не даст?
<gib_adm1> service даст результат только на текущую сессию
<serega3907> micro-chipset у тебя какой сервер на асю?
<serega3907> в кутиме
<micro-chipset> serega3907: login.icq.com
<chravn> никто не помнит в какой ветке форума обсуждали проблемы с пиджином и аськой?
<gib_adm1> nexusreglog за update-rc.d еще раз спс. Хоть один человек по делу ответил
<serega3907> порт скажи пожалуйста
<lolens> Народ, всем привет. Такая трабла: Сделал Pppoeconf все как надо работает... Кроме Аси, удивился сильно, разные клиенты пробывал... Ну вопрос то даже не об этом а о том что после перезагрузки компа приходится писать poff dsl-provider pon
<lolens> dsl-provider чтобы инет снова появился... что делать?
<micro-chipset> chravn: ветку не помню через поиск попробуй глянуть
<chravn> serega3907: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=126379.0
<lolens> Ааа... не только у меня проблеммы с асей?_)
<chravn> lolens: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=126379.0
<ASPbazi> Было такое кино обновился до Pidgin 2.7.7 > login.icq.com
<micro-chipset> lolens: не только. много кто жаловался
<nexusreglog> видимо снова банят неофициальные клиенты
<Odigem> Досихпор такие ходят %)
<skai> !icqs | lolens
<ubuntuhelp> lolens: Не можешь подключиться к кактусу (ICQ)? Отключи SSL в настройках соединения и будь готов, что твои логи будет читать кто угодно, умеющий пользоваться tcpdump. Говорим спасибо ребятам из Mail.Ru и читаем http://jabberworld.info/
<Odigem> Ссл отключите идиоты!
<serega3907> ASPbazi откуда обновлялся?
<ASPbazi> Щяс минуту... Занят
<nexusreglog> а в трушном кутимчике все ок
<chravn> Odigem: по вежлевее можно?
<serega3907> у меня с кутимчиком одна проблема,а так он мне очень нравится
<Odigem> Кутим фигня
<nexusreglog> чем?
<Odigem> Там чат не двигаеца?
<serega3907> Odigem идиот,ссл давно отключена
<skai> @voice serega3907
<ASPbazi> Ну по схеме с их Dev http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<nexusreglog> все там двигаца
<micro-chipset> nexusreglog: в кутиме кстати не пашет почему то управление пакетами обновить чтоб их не помню при какой версии появилось
<skai> @voice Odigem
<lolens> Млин, надо инет раздавать, придется ресаться на Вин... на убунту ИКС не настроено(
<nexusreglog> у меня все пашет
<skai> Odigem: мегидо.я тебя сколько раз предупреждал?
<Odigem> Икс на убунте не настроен???
<Odigem> А че я я ниче
<micro-chipset> nexusreglog: откуда ставил?
<chravn> с login.icq.com  заработало. еслик ому интересно.
<chravn> и отключить клиентлогин.
<nexusreglog> micro-chipset: ппа кутима
<nexusreglog> на форуме адреса есть
<Odigem> У одного меня баг у кутима? Чат зависает
<micro-chipset> nexusreglog: над попробывать оттуда поставить. Может че собрал криво
<lolens> У меня логин. исикю не пошло...
<lolens> в Финче
<Odigem> На кдешной генте такоеже было
<micro-chipset> Odigem: у меня тоже подвисает когда работает более часа
<Odigem> А у меня всегда
<chravn> lolens:  у меня пиджин.
<lolens> :) Надо будет попробывать
<Odigem> Поетому сижу в пиджине
<lolens> Ладно бб всем)
<micro-chipset> Odigem: да тормоз этот кутим но лучше под асю я не нахожу а патчить пиджин чтоб была все что мне надо я не хочу
<Odigem> Ну в пиджине и так есть все
<kochev> Добрый день!
<chravn> ку.
<Odigem> Ку
<serega3907> у меня в кутиме такой косяк,когда ставлю шрифты ubuntu то кутим вылетает при входе в его настройкти
<micro-chipset> Odigem: где икстрейзы оформление тоже убого я бы сказал но это на любителя конечно
<serega3907> система ubuntu 10.04 i386
<Odigem> Кароче кутим фигня
<kochev> Подскажите, где можно посмотреть причину, по которой постоянно вылетает OpenOffice?
<serega3907> щя пиджин обновляю )))
<chravn>  kochev  система администрирование просмор журналов.
<Odigem> А я вобще с телефона сижу, у меня BayanICQ O.o
<chravn> можно ли както программно организовать аналог ватчдог а
<serega3907> обновил пиджин,все ок!!! ася заработала
<serega3907> спасибо за совет
<ASPbazi> Der Good :-)))
<Odigem> chravn: купи овчарко :/
<chravn> Odigem: ???? чёто шутки не просёк.
<Odigem> Переведи слово watchdog и поймеш
<Odigem> !ku
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ku'
<Odigem> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Читать срочно! http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=49904.msg365931#msg365931 и http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/smart_question/
<chravn> Odigem:  всёравно не смешно.
<chravn> Odigem:  если бы просил аппаратно реализовать то можнобылобы овчарку советовать.
<chravn> пойду дебиан поставлю. всем пока.
<kochev> charvn, спасибо, буду искать )
<kochev> скажите, кто-нибудь монтировал боле-менее сложные ролики в CineCutie?
<Odigem> Порно?
<kochev> да хоть что ))
<andy2> всем добрый день
<kochev> короче там такая странная утечка памяти происходит, при перетаскивании бегунка по какому-нибудь переходу или фильтру (чтобы посмотреть результат) начитает потихоньку подьедатся память
<Offoffoff1> kochev: я просто этого чуда не видел
<Offoffoff1> kochev: lmms
<Offoffoff1> kochev: kino
<Offoffoff1> kochev: cinerella?
<gaga_rin> день всем
<andy2> q
<kochev> Kdenlive - достаточно неплохая штука, но Cinecutie (это то же что и Cinerella только с нормальным русским и поддержкой форматов) - все же круче
<Offoffoff1> kochev: интересно, а в апстрим код отдавать уже не судьба?
<Offoffoff1> kochev: все, что в cinecutie - должно быть в cinerella
<kochev> Вопросик по Cinerella. Скриншот сохранился от предыдущего проекта - http://fastdt.ru/screenshot/screen_3.jpg , тут как раз сфоткано что на пустом ноуте при дергании курсором по какому нибудь переходу очень быстро расходуется память. Когда память заканчивается, то все н
<kochev> аглухо подвисает (у меня своп выключен). С этим можно что-либо поделать?
<Odigem> В чем юмор? Как пропатчить кде под фрибсд?
<kochev> Может ли быть такое, что этой программе надо к примеру 8 ГБ оперативы, и до этой величины она будет "добиратся"?
<Odigem> А?
<kochev> что значит "в чем юмор?" )) юмор в том, что прога при работе зохавывает всю оперативу и в конце комп виснет ))
<kochev> приходится сохранятся, и перезапускать эту прогу
<kochev> тогда все заново
<nexusreglog> утечка видимо
<Dimonchik> Всем привет! мужики хелп
<Dimonchik> слетел драйвер на вюдяху, вот теперь вместо загрузки обычной оболочки загружает терминал. возможно ли как-то откатить его до старого?
<Odigem> Какая прога? Кде это не прога
<Dimonchik> ты мне?
<Dimonchik> есть кто живой? )
<Dimonchik> слетел драйвер на вюдяху, вот теперь вместо загрузки обычной оболочки загружает терминал. возможно ли как-то откатить его до старого?
<nexusreglog> запусти повторную установку дров
<Dimonchik> а как?
<Dimonchik> ШЯС В ПРИВАТ НАПИШУ
<nexusreglog> нинада в приват
<nexusreglog> какое видео?
<nexusreglog> всмысле карта
<Odigem> Афтар запусти startx и скажи че пишет
<Odigem> Если будут 2 окошка напишеш в левом quit
<Dimonchik> мне надо перезагружаться
<Dimonchik> я шяс с лайф сиди
<Odigem> Зачем?
<Dimonchik> а как?
<Odigem> А
<Dimonchik> там тупо терминал, да еще и кодировки нету
<Odigem> Че как
<Dimonchik> ?
<Odigem> В нем и напиши
<Dimonchik> так это перезагружаться надо
<Dimonchik> шяс притащу второй ноут и зайду сюда с него
<Dimonchik> сек... )
<nexusreglog> дак из лайв сиди ты не сделаешь
<nexusreglog> надо в той системе работать
<Dimonchik> я не тупой, я понимаю
<Dimonchik> я шяс этот комп перезагружу туда, а в чат зайду с винды на другом компе
<DenPal> кто нибудь настраивал nagios3?
<Odigem> Это че?
<Dimonchik> ХЕЛП. не загружает графическую оболочку. на ноуте карта на борту и дискреная (GeForce g210m), решил поставить драйвер на жифорс (родной, который убунту сам предложил). в итоге перезагружая, графику не грузит, только терминал. хелп!!
<Odigem> Введи команду лол
<Dimonchik> стартикс?
<Dimonchik> ввёл
<Dimonchik> bla bla bla
<Odigem> Че бла бла?
<Dimonchik> fatal servver error:
<Dimonchik> not found
<Odigem> Че дальше?
<Odigem> Сервер нот фоунд?
<Dimonchik> да
<Odigem> Напиши which xorg, which x11 как он там в убунте
<Dimonchik> оно мне при стратиекс его версию указало
<Nor8> При обновлении Убунты 10.10 жалуется, что не может найти ключ от экстра репа. Чем лечится, кто знает?
<Dimonchik> xorg-server 2:1.9.0-0ubuntu7
<Odigem> Де он?
<Offoffoff1> mandvd - супер
<Offoffoff1> Nor8: обновлением ключа от экстра репа
<Offoffoff1> Nor8: удали ключ и заново накати
<Dimonchik> не загружает графическую оболочку. на ноуте карта на борту и дискреная (GeForce g210m), решил поставить драйвер на жифорс (родной, который убунту сам предложил). в итоге перезагружая, графику не грузит, только терминал. хелп!!
<Odigem> Димончег, пиши whick x11
<Odigem> Я те написал че делать
<Odigem> Харош флудить
<Dimonchik> 0 эффекта, если вичь
<Dimonchik> еще пишет "also check log file: /var/log/xorg...
<Dimonchik> при "стартИКС"
<Odigem> Какого ефекта дай че пишет в ответ
<Nebulosa> хыхы убунта 10.04?
<Offoffoff1> Dimonchik: ну и сделай. что он там просит
<Nebulosa> Dimonchik
<Offoffoff1> Dimonchik: загляни же в лог.... увидишь многое.
<Odigem> Ссх есть?
<Nor8> Offoffoff1: Откуда его взять? Или он сам с сервера запросит?
<Dimonchik> как открыть его?
<Dimonchik> этот лог
<Dimonchik> какой командой
<Offoffoff1> Nor8: скачай с сервера же
<Odigem> Ссх есть грю?
<Offoffoff1> Dimonchik: тупо nano
<Nebulosa> Dimonchik: убунта 10.04?
<Offoffoff1> Dimonchik: или cat + less
<Nor8> Offoffoff1: Линк скинь
<Dimonchik> убунту 10.10 вроде... последнюю качал
<Offoffoff1> Nor8: эээм?
<Offoffoff1> Nor8: откуда я знаю, что у тебя за репа
<Nor8> Offoffoff1: Стандартный, убунтовский реп
<Offoffoff1> ааааа
<Nor8> Offoffoff1: Один из двух экстра репов от партнеров каноникал
<Dimonchik> No layout section. using the first screen section
<Offoffoff1> Nor8: там только одна репа
<Dimonchik> Screen :default screen:
<Offoffoff1> Nor8: http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu
<Odigem> Афтар читай приват
<Offoffoff1> Nor8: нажми Восстановить исходные данные в Аутентификации
<Nor8> Offoffoff1: Придется, видимо
<skai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> skai, Fail!
<Offoffoff1> Dimonchik: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<Nor8> Offoffoff1: Другие ключи не слетят при восстановлении?
<Offoffoff1> возможно
<Offoffoff1> обновишь их
<Offoffoff1> Dimonchik: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<Offoffoff1> Dimonchik: и ребут.
<Dimonchik> ребята, я отключался на 30 сек... можете копирнуть последние 30 сек мне в приват
<Nor8> Offoffoff1: Не помогло
<Offoffoff1> Nor8: зайди на репы - скачай ключи
<Offoffoff1> Nor8: и Импортировать файл ключа..."
<Nor8> Offoffoff1: Зашел, но ключей пока в упор не вижу
<Dimonchik> не загружает графическую оболочку. на ноуте карта на борту и дискреная (GeForce g210m), решил поставить драйвер на жифорс (родной, который убунту сам предложил). в итоге перезагружая, графику не грузит, только терминал. хелп!!
<xopek> Dimonchik, смотри логи
<xopek> и не терминал а консоль
<Dimonchik> ок какие логи тебе показать?
<xopek> иксов
<Nor8> Dimonchik: Так сколько видео карт, две?
<Dimonchik> две, уже вроде сситему помогли загрузить... мне человек помогает, если он не сможет напишу тебе... спасибо
<Nor8> Dimonchik: Встроенную отключи в биосе и будет тебе счастье
<Poshlykov> а что аска не пашет?
<Nor8> Poshlykov: Всё, аська за деньги)))
<Poshlykov> не понял
<russia_bear> он сам не понял что ляпнул
<Nor8>  russia_bear: Новости читайте
<russia_bear> она у меня работает .. так что не гони
<russia_bear> бесплатно
<Nor8> russia_bear: Клиент какой?
<Offoffoff1> Nor8: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/project/ubuntu-archive-keyring.gpg
<russia_bear> копете
<Poshlykov> народ ну хорош издеватся не пашет выдает вот такую гадость  От https://api.oscar.aol.com/aim/startOSCARSession получен неожиданный ответ: Invalid requested host
<russia_bear> балван... а прописать  login.icq.com  не догадался?
<russia_bear> я про сервер авторизации
<ZeVoluciON> это же так очевидно
<russia_bear> грязнословно выразился я
<russia_bear> в метро с ублюдками поездиешь   вот таким же станешь
<Poshlykov> да все прописано
<ZeVoluciON> Nor8: напиши на мониторе login.icq.com
<Nor8> ZeVoluciON: Мне то зачем?
<ZeVoluciON> на мониторе у Poshlykov
<Poshlykov> себе на лбу напишите login.icq.com, а тут один умник галочек наставил везде такой же как вы.....
<sharikoff> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff, Fail!
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> спасип
<skai> sharikoff:
<sharikoff> skai: q
<skai> sharikoff: разобрался я как кикать, если стоит [такие скобки в конце ника]
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> skai:   /ban *@ip
<sharikoff> и усе
<sharikoff> скобки не надо
<skai> sharikoff: дык сам видел.бот вроде соглашался, но никак не хотел банить его:)зато @kban "nick[somworld]" помогает:)
<sharikoff> так а бот то причем
<sharikoff> это ты сам как оп
<skai> sharikoff: ну так у нас на канале опство идет тока через бота:)
<sharikoff> тока надо опом стать на канале конечно
<skai> @voice sharikoff
<sharikoff> а через чансерва не?
<skai> видишь?не через чансерв а через убунтухелпа:)
<skai> @devoice sharikoff
<sharikoff> бот просто пишет то что ты сам мог бы написать в канал
<skai> sharikoff: я пока бота не научили понимать меня - через чан серв работал.но там гемор жуткий, потому как приходится в обход бота идти, иначе бот жаловаться начинает
<sharikoff> skai: так ты в акцесах прописан как оп?
<skai> sharikoff: да
<sharikoff> ну вот
<sharikoff> кто те мешает
<sharikoff> опом можешь на канале стать?
<sharikoff> можешь
<sharikoff> и сам от себя работать
<sharikoff> стандартными командами
<skai> sharikoff: я те говорю.когда я пытался стандартными командами - их перехватывает бот:)надо через мсг чансерв, а это муторно:)
<sharikoff> skai: ленив
<sharikoff> =))
<skai> sharikoff: как и все хомо сапиенс:)
<sharikoff> как я прям
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> алиасы в клиенте сделай
<skai> sharikoff: лееень:)мне проше кбан написать боту:)чем алиасы на чан серв, если они все равно в боте есть:)
<LoLeNs> KtoNit' znaet kak na vinduzyatskom mIRC pomenyat' kodirovku???
<skai> LoLeNs: конечно.удаляешь мирк.ставишь вичат.профит:)
<LoLeNs> mlia... ya tebia ne ponyal... ya vkurse 4to WeeChat rulit... prosto na Ubuntu ICS xz kak nastroit' vot i siju na Win!
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell LoLeNs about forum
<ubuntuhelp> LoLeNs, please see my private message
<LoLeNs> xex...
<LoLeNs> Xo4y B UBUNTU... Sestra PyraTca 6yDet esli ya ey inet poloju...((
<skai> !translit | LoLeNs
<ubuntuhelp> LoLeNs: Транслит на канале разрешён только для вопросов о том, как настроить русский язык.
<LoLeNs> Ñîððè)
<ubuntuhelp> LoLeNs! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Lolens_> Вооо... так лучше?)
<Lolens_> Есть кто знающий как ICS  в UBUNTU настроить для Windows'a?
<skai> !q | Lolens_
<ubuntuhelp> Lolens_: Читать срочно! http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=49904.msg365931#msg365931 и http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/smart_question/
<csoxothuk> камрады
<Lolens_> skai, Комп с Windows'om подключен к компу с UBUNTU. Убунту же подключен к провайдеру через PPPoE соединение... Надо расшарить инет для Windows
<csoxothuk> нид сом хелп
<Lolens_> windowsXP*
<csoxothuk> как заставить миднайт коммандер работать с сетью?
<csoxothuk> ubuntu server 1010
<csoxothuk> Lolens_:  маскарадинг нат и маршрутизация
<csoxothuk> если еще и локальные ресурсы прова хочешь хавать с винды через убунтяк
<Lolens_> Эм... Я руководствовался http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/sharing_internet... ничего не получилось((
<Lolens_> Правда прогу не устанавливал которая там написана...
<csoxothuk> у тя убунта видит интернет?
<skai> Lolens_: ну и в чем проблема?слово поиск по форуму незнакомо?
<Lolens_> Да искал я... Уже не первый день с этой проблемой мучаюсь...
<csoxothuk> убунта видит интернет???
<Lolens_> Да
<skai> Lolens_: не умеешь искать
<csoxothuk> apt-get update
<csoxothuk> apt-get upgrade
<csoxothuk> pppoeconf (если провайдер подключает по пппое)
<csoxothuk> nano /etc/sysctl.conf
<csoxothuk> ой
<csoxothuk> стоп
<Lolens_> был там)
<csoxothuk> сколько сетевух там где убунта?
<Lolens_> 2
<Lolens_> а в ifconfig пишет что eth0 локальная петля и ppp0 интерфейсы только есть
<Lolens_> Получается он просто не находит 2ую сетевуху?
<skai> http://easylinux.ru/node/117
<csoxothuk> Lolens_:  получается, что ты ее просто не настроил
<Lolens_> Так, понятно куда смотреть...
<skai> http://walltex.livejournal.com/14104.html
<csoxothuk> по поводу миднайт коммандера кточто скажет?
<Lolens_> Ладно, полез еще покапаюсь...
<csoxothuk> удачи и терпения)
<Invirts> Привет всем
<csoxothuk> йо
<Lolens_> Ага, спс
<Invirts> люди к с grub разобрался с новым? тыкните пальцем пожалуйста а то у меня свежеустановленная ubuntu вообще не грузиться (
<Lolens_> А что с Груб не так?
<Lolens_> оО
<Lolens_> У меня всё нормально. Что в Ubuntu 10.04 что в 10.10 все ок было...
<Invirts> я сейчас поставил 10.04 с usb-flash выделил раздел и после установки и презагрузки только черный экран и все
<Invirts> раньше у меня тоже все ок было
<csoxothuk> грузись с ливсд или ливфлешь и копай граб на предмет правильности путей и имен
<Invirts> вот сегодня поставил так же как раньше стояло и все ед что поменялось с того раза это я новый диск на 1.5 тб купил  / я с тойже флешки на которой ubuntu записана и сижу
<csoxothuk> pyfxbn dsym yjdsq dbyn
<csoxothuk> значит вынь новый винт
<csoxothuk> и все заработает
<csoxothuk> дело в том, что граб по своему именует диски
<Invirts> я догадался но раньше у меня был груб просто меню лст переписал а терь какая то  ( вообщем отстал я от новомодных веяний и так подозреваю что сильно )
<csoxothuk> да тут новым и не пахнет
<csoxothuk> man grub
<csoxothuk> +google
<csoxothuk> vtytt 15-nb vbyen b ghj,ktvf htibncz
<csoxothuk> менее 15 минут и трабла решится
<lolens> csoxothuk: Кхм... Может все таки поможешь с ICS в убунту) Я сеструхе сказал что инет полител.. сейчас настраивать буду))
<Invirts> нет я щас залез  в menu.lst прямо написано не редактировать это так что это новое что то
<csoxothuk> xnjnj yjdjt  - 'nj xnj&
<csoxothuk> чтото новое - это что?
<Invirts> ну что написано не редактируйте это и малость по другому оно чет там строчек многоя ж говорю после долгого перерыва ставлю снова и тут такой обломичик
<Anton1d> что то немогу найти где в хчате возможность подключиться к 2-м разным серверам параллельно. не подскажите ?
<Anton1d> только если его 2 копии запускать ?
<ariezzy> Здрасьте. Проблема с эффектами рабочего стола после обновления. Отключились все эффекты
<Anton1d> А, всё нашёл сорри, работает
<Invirts> вот кста нашел материал уже по своей теме - новое это факт видимо я использовал оч лохматую версию так как с 9.10 уже груб2 )
<lolens> ыыы
<lolens> Как в вичате в приват писать? я еще не разоборался)
<Odigem> Куку
<Odigem> Кто че сламал?
<Invirts> ку
<ariezzy> я сломал эффекты рабочего стола =)
<Odigem> Маладец)
<ariezzy> как назад вернуть? =)
<Odigem> Х3)
<sharikoff> эффект .. хе хе
<csoxothuk>  ariezzy:  перенастрой компиз
<csoxothuk> или что там у тебя)
<lolens> csoxothuk: http://paste.pro/240824
<Invirts> народ кто из chroot grub востанавливал? я нашел на вики документ там не оговорено насчет раздела куда ставить
<ariezzy> csoxothuk: меняю параметры в Менеджере настройки Компиз - 0 эмоций
<Odigem> Удали
<ariezzy> удалил
<ariezzy> перезагрузился
<ariezzy> поставил
<ariezzy> перезагрузился
<ariezzy> не помогло =)
<ariezzy> переставил дрова видео
<Odigem> 3абей
<ariezzy> привык к кубу. Хочу обратно =0
<Odigem> У меня куб
<ariezzy> а у меня теперь нету
<smarty> А кто подскажет - альтернатива hidpoint'у существует?  А то обновился до 2.6.35-23 - перестал работать. На 22 всё работало. Пробую переустановить  - пишет 23 -я не поддерживается :-(
<csoxothuk> ariezzy:  помоему нужно быть в группе compiz
<csoxothuk> если мне не ошибает память
<Odigem> Нет
<Odigem>  ненадо
<csoxothuk> значит ошибает)
<Offoffoff1> Урааааа!
<Offoffoff1> ICQ не работает?
<Odigem> Нет
 * Offoffoff1 счастлив!
<sharikoff> у меня работает
<sharikoff> но я через транспорт =)
<Offoffoff1> sharikoff: ну-ка сломай!
<Offoffoff1> :-)
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> не
<sharikoff> пусть пашет
<skai> sharikoff: не сметь ломать!
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> skai: а ты к гмайлу что ли подключил?
<skai> sharikoff: fuf
<skai> sharikoff: а что?
<sharikoff> так просто..
<sharikoff> спросил
<sharikoff> а что?
<sharikoff> =)
<skai> sharikoff: чую возмущение в силе:)
<sharikoff> не не
<skai> sharikoff: ты чтото задумал?
<sharikoff> все гут
<lolens> Offoffoff1: С Вин работает норм. Да и с пиджина на icq.login.com конектит
<Yuretsz> Как апачу указать директорию логов по умолчанию?
<csoxothuk>  Yuretsz:  в конфиге апача
<csoxothuk> httpd.conf или apache2.conf
<csoxothuk> в зависимости от версии апача
<Yuretsz> csoxothuk: Копитан? Что песать там
<XuMuK> всем ку
<smartman> Всем привет, при запуске программ через вайн, они не запускаются, онбычно вылазиет ошибка вида fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x32e3f8,0x32e9f8): stub
<smartman>  что делать?
<csoxothuk> smartman: google
<smartman> не помогает, находит запросы, в которых есть эта строка, но там показывается полный запуск приложения, а у меня не хочет
<smartman> а, все, убил вайн сервер и заработало
<lolens> Народ, а как правила для иптэйбласа засэйвить?
<lolens> Я щас IСS поднял... боюсь что после рестарта упадет)
<Odigem> Сфоткай
<sharikoff> iptables-save>правила
<sharikoff> Odigem: умник? =)
<lolens> Odigem: спасибо за совет
<Odigem> Да))
<lolens> sharikoff: тож спасибо)
<Odigem> Ахахах
<sharikoff> маладетс
<sharikoff> горд собой?
<Odigem> Канеш)
<sharikoff> ну еще раз молодетс
<Odigem> )
<lolens> а как понимать lolens@ubuntu-linux:~$ sudo iptables-save > /etc/iptables.up.rules
<lolens> bash: /etc/iptables.up.rules: Отказано в доступе
<lolens> Чтото я запутался)
<sharikoff> попробуй просто iptales-save
<lolens> без судо?)
<sharikoff> с судо
<sharikoff> но без файла
<lolens> sudo: iptales-save: command not found
<jlewka> всем привет
<Odigem> Ну копрни настройки сам
<sharikoff> lolens: iptables и 2 раза таб
<jlewka> что с icq опять случилось?)
<lolens> iptables          iptables-restore  iptables-xml
<lolens> iptables-apply    iptables-save
<sharikoff> а ваще засуй все в рц конф
<Odigem> Прадали
<lolens> !icqs
<ubuntuhelp> Не можешь подключиться к кактусу (ICQ)? Отключи SSL в настройках соединения и будь готов, что твои логи будет читать кто угодно, умеющий пользоваться tcpdump. Говорим спасибо ребятам из Mail.Ru и читаем http://jabberworld.info/
<sharikoff> lolens: ну вот
<sharikoff> команда есть
<lolens> Странно
<sharikoff> засуй все в скрипт
<sharikoff> и не парься
<sharikoff> скрипт пропиши в rc.local
<lolens> во... Свершилось.. засейвил...
<jlewka> lolens, это уже сделано неделю назад
<jlewka> lolens, но с ним опять какие то страннгости начались
<lolens> jlewka: мне сегодня на вопрос что с Асей так ответили)
<jlewka> lolens, помогло?)
<sharikoff> ася это не для нас..
<lolens> jlewka: нет
<sharikoff> для нас жабир
<lolens> jlewka: дада типа юзай джабер сказали)))
<sharikoff> ну если очень скучно то транспорт в асю
<lolens> sharikoff: типа мы челябенские все...
<jlewka> sharikoff, а разница? то и другое прекрасно выполняют свои цели)
<sharikoff> да skai? =)
<sharikoff> jlewka: разница в том что вы уже вторую неделю пекаетесь с асей
<sharikoff> а я нет
<jlewka> sharikoff, смешно слышать такое от линуксойда)
<sharikoff> какое такое? =)) про джаббер?
<jlewka> sharikoff, про страх пекаться)
<lolens> sharikoff: если не секрет где рц локал искать?)
<sharikoff> lolens: поищи в /etc
<jlewka> lolens, find /etc -iname "rc.local"
<lolens> sharikoff: ок)
<Offoffoff1> lolens: sudo nano /etc/rc.local
<sharikoff>  jlewka =)) я уж старый.. мне лень
<jlewka> ))))))
<lolens> sharikoff: а перед exit 0???
<sharikoff> я один раз сделал.. теперь  считаю чуваков которые на канале про асю спрашивают
<sharikoff> lolens: удали exit0
<sharikoff> или заккаменти
<lolens> Эмм... Зачем...
<sharikoff> это корректное завершение скрипта
<sharikoff> оно не надо
<lolens> ну, типа пусть некоррктно завершается?))
<lolens> Как это понимать...
<sharikoff> емае
<lolens> sharikoff: аха, я нуб)
<sharikoff> если ты там напрограмил супер зацикленый цикл чтоб хоть чо нть загрузилось
<sharikoff> для этого ексит 0
<sharikoff> а у тя там тупо правила
<lolens> дак пусть сидит... не мешает ведь)
<sharikoff> ну пусть.. дело твое
<sharikoff> я все такие мульки сразу убиваю
<sharikoff> чтоб потом после 3 бессонных ночей не было мучительно спать охота
<lolens> ыыыы... )
<lolens> Я сцыкаю чтот, точ не полетит все после удаления exit 0?? ) А то я уже 3 раза убунту переустанавливал)
<lolens> из за подобных мелочей
<lolens> :)
<sharikoff> ексит 0 -сила!
<lolens> Лан, стеру.. )
<sharikoff> закамменти
<sharikoff> ничо никада не стирай
<lolens> кк)
<sharikoff> потом не вспомнишь чо делал
<sharikoff> как полез в конфиг файл обязательно сделай бекап
<lolens> Ладно, пошел на улку)) со спокойной душой что у меня все работает...
<sharikoff> это сбережет тебе твой неокрепший мозг
<lolens> Эмм... а я rc.local не забекапил(
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> конфиги
<sharikoff> рц локал не надо бекапить
<sharikoff> давай
<lolens> ааа.. ну тогда sysctl.conf незабекапил(((
<sharikoff> а то там дефченки ждут
<lolens> Нет, там пи**ов надо 1 черту дать)
<sharikoff> вот емае..
<lolens> Ладно, бб...
<sharikoff> а тут какая то убунта
<sharikoff> када там черти пасуцца без просу
<lolens> ни какая то) тут мне сестра пи**ов даст если я ей инет не подниму))
<lolens> .йгше
<sharikoff> мде.. диллема
<sharikoff> skai: ping
<Odigem> Pig прально
<sharikoff> Odigem: опять умник?
<sharikoff> =)
<Odigem> Да)
<sharikoff> маладетс
<Odigem> Ужас
<lolens> блин!
<lolens> После рестарта инет пропал на 2ом компе...
<Odigem> Сгорел?
<lolens> Инет?
<lolens> Odigem: ага!
<Odigem> Не блин
<sharikoff> lolens: знач в правилах намутил
<lolens> iptables -t nat -F
<lolens> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE
<sharikoff> емае
<sharikoff> а интерфейс где?
<inkvizitor68sl> sss
<inkvizitor68sl> ыыы
<inkvizitor68sl> !nat
<ubuntuhelp> Примеры настройки iptables можно посмотреть тут: http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=59770 и тут: http://easylinux.ru/node/117
<lolens> эм...
<sharikoff> через чо натить то?
<lolens> ыыы точ...
<sharikoff> lolens: твой рц конф
<sharikoff> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<lolens> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
<lolens> так?
<sharikoff> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<lolens> ип форвард включен у мя...
<sharikoff> -o ppp0 -это через чо ты ходишь в инет
<lolens> ааа)
<sharikoff> двоечник
<lolens> так сойдет?
<lolens> iptables -t nat -F
<lolens> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<sharikoff> lolens: у тя инет как?
<sharikoff> пппое?
<lolens> пппок
<lolens> да
<lolens> пппое
<sharikoff> ifconfig покажи
<sharikoff> тока не тут
<Odigem> Пппок :D
<sharikoff> а на пасте
<lolens> www.paste.pro
<Odigem> Итпасте
<sharikoff> угу
<lolens> черт
<lolens> Блин
<lolens> А почему eth1 о5 пропало
<Odigem> Включи
<lolens> http://paste.pro/240837
<Odigem> Дхцп есь?
 * sharikoff таким способом сидит в инете через порутаный сервак..
<sharikoff> lolens: ifconfig -a
<Odigem> Или так?
<sharikoff> теперь
<Uinston> вечер всем
<sharikoff> дароф
<lolens> ^)
<lolens> Добрый?)
<Odigem> Винстон ты голубой?
<Odigem> Или розовый?
<lolens> http://paste.pro/240838
<sharikoff> у меня сиреневый
<lolens> У меня тоже)
<Odigem> А у меня винстон синий
<sharikoff> lolens: ifconfig eth1 192.168.10.1/24 up
<sharikoff> в рц локал
<sharikoff> первой строчкой
<sharikoff> =))
<lolens> ыыы... мы чутка по другому настраивали с парнишей...
<lolens> fconfig eth1 10.0.0.1/24 up
<lolens> так думаю надо прописать
<lolens> или ifconfig eth1 10.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 up)
<sharikoff> потом сестренке на компе ставишь 192.168.10.2 маска 255ю255ю255ю0
<sharikoff> втыкаешь ее в эту сетевуху
<lolens> Ну дык блин, влом о5 все перенастраивать... так тоже работает...
<sharikoff> шлюзом ставишь свой комп
<sharikoff> днс такой же как на своем компе
<lolens> если 10.0.0.1 и 10.0.0.2 ип компов + у нее днс и шлюз 10.0.0.1
<sharikoff> глянуть мона cat /etc/resolv.conf
<sharikoff> ну мона и так
<sharikoff> у тя просто при загрузке она не поднимается
<lolens> а что теперь в рц то писать?
<sharikoff> пиши как сказал
<lolens> ifconfig eth1 10.0.0.1/24 up так?
<sharikoff> угу
<lolens> ок... спс
<Odigem> Пиши echo 'превед медвед'
<sharikoff> =))
<lolens> Odigem: спс...
<sharikoff> Odigem: 2 раза =)
<Odigem> Каслрон ,варенья хош?
<sharikoff> между ними sleep10
<Odigem> Ух)))
<sharikoff> =)
<lolens> И что он мне покажет Превед медвет 10 сек?
<sharikoff> lf ns yt dtlbcm
<sharikoff> да ты не ведись
<sharikoff> пиши чо писал
<lolens> Интересно, надо бы поучится скрипты писать... :) Думаю Одигем меня со временем научит)
<Odigem> Гг
<lolens> Да я в курсе...
<karls0n4ik> Odigem, обязательно
<lolens> Просто интересно... :)
<Odigem> Какое будиш?
<karls0n4ik> Odigem, вишневое
<Odigem> Тока малиновое есть
<sharikoff> да.. малиновое
<lolens> спс
<sharikoff> гут
<karls0n4ik> Odigem, жаль, у мну никакого нет, пиво пока пью за неимением
<Odigem> Фига о.О каслрон какой пьет пиво на крыше
<sharikoff> Odigem: вышли баночку
<karls0n4ik> Odigem, ага
<sharikoff> малинового
<Odigem> Гг
<Odigem> Рево се купи)
<Odigem> Похоже
<karls0n4ik> кому помочь ? и с чем ?
<Odigem> Мне
<Odigem> С коньками
<sharikoff> наточить?
<Odigem> Не
<karls0n4ik> Odigem, у мну тоже коньки есть, в ледовый хожу иногда
<Odigem> Баг какойто
<sharikoff> запилить?
<karls0n4ik> Odigem, сломать ?
<Odigem> Вылезли поверх всех окон
<karls0n4ik> это я могу
<karls0n4ik> Odigem, правая кнопка мыши должна помочь
<Odigem> Че сделать?
<sharikoff> http://yayeveryday.com/images/post_images/2010-11-29/12760/1291057333.jpg
<karls0n4ik> Odigem, нажать и сориентироваться по ситуации
<karls0n4ik> фигасе у вас тусовка, а что админ ушел ?
<Odigem> На генту ру зайди
<karls0n4ik> не-не-не
<Odigem> Обсуждаем телепортацию кошака))
<karls0n4ik> Odigem, у мну сегодня кошак телепортировался на улицу, офигел от снега и пришел обратно
<Odigem> Гг
<karls0n4ik> Odigem, а еще его можно зарыть - ненадолго в сугроб
<Odigem> А там про натуральную телепортацию
<snork> карлсон, а нде ты живешь? где снег?
<karls0n4ik> snork, Татарстан республикасы
<karls0n4ik> snork, уже сегодня чистил дорожку к дому
<sharikoff> да чо дорожка
<Nebulosa> ёма.. да мы тут уже от снега дома строим
<sharikoff> я уж аккумулятор успел поменять
<snork> ясно, а у нас в ростове +10 и лужи..
<sharikoff> после 2 ночей
<snork> и зимой пока даже не пахнет
<karls0n4ik> snork, не..лужи не хочу, хватит, кстати в эту осень вроде мало было луж
<karls0n4ik> snork, она наступит внезапно
<Nebulosa> за 10 часов -20 градусов
<snork> ага, как всегда неожиданно - в феврале))
<karls0n4ik> Nebulosa, у нас завтра буедт 20, сегодня тестовая версия на -15
<karls0n4ik> и снегопад
<Nebulosa> вот вчера был +1 сегодня -25..
<jlewka1> за то не луж не грязи и ни отморозков на улице)
<karls0n4ik> jlewka, привет, самое главное нет отморозков)))
<Nebulosa> ага, и камазы по гололеду шлифуют.. балет прям..
<jlewka1> красота)
<jlewka1> !icq
<ubuntuhelp> ICQ — зло. см: http://static.itmages.ru/i/10/0821/h_1282396981_b251c05dc6.png и читай !icqs если проблемы с подключением.
<jlewka1> !icq
<jlewka1> !icqs
<ubuntuhelp> Не можешь подключиться к кактусу (ICQ)? Отключи SSL в настройках соединения и будь готов, что твои логи будет читать кто угодно, умеющий пользоваться tcpdump. Говорим спасибо ребятам из Mail.Ru и читаем http://jabberworld.info/
<Odigem> Заколебали своим асикю уже
<inkvizitor68sl> лоло
<jlewka1> не работает уже этот способ кстати...
<jlewka1> уже
<jlewka1> !jabber
<ubuntuhelp> Jabber — система обмена сообщениями на основе открытого протокола XMPP. Клиенты под Linux: Kopete (KDE), Pidgin (GNOME). Cм.: http://www.jabber.org, http://jabberworld.info
<jlewka1> Odigem, чем тебе аську не нравиться?
 * karls0n4ik выйду покурить все пока
<Odigem> !lol
<Odigem> М?
<Odigem> Бот уснул?
<Odigem> Йешка, ты бота сламал!
<ubuntuhelp> (18:39:24) seenka: я тут новости почитал... вот теперь думаю как с 8.10 слезть на 8.04 (18:40:14) seenka: ну  для 8.04  200 обновлений (18:40:26) seenka: а для 8.10 шишь
<Odigem> Мне аська нравица
<skai> !icq | Odigem
<ubuntuhelp> Odigem: ICQ — зло. см: http://static.itmages.ru/i/10/0821/h_1282396981_b251c05dc6.png и читай !icqs если проблемы с подключением.
<skai> Odigem: ты приверженец зла!неверный:)
<Odigem> Зато быстрое и удобное
<skai> Odigem: жабра тоже.быстрое.удобное.многофункциональное
<jlewka> дискриминация асекьюшников...)
<Odigem> Жабер это конференцию
<Odigem> И жабера нет ни у кого
<micro-chipset> Да жаба лучше но среди знакомых мало кто пользуется вот и приходится пользоваться icq не самому с собой разговаривать в жабе
<jlewka> вот вот)
<skai> jlewka: то есть я один нахожу контакты в жабе и спокойно с ними общаюсь?даже теже кипочники инфинумники есть.у которых жаба была дана при реге.дал ультиматум, что если хотят - пусть пишут на жабу.основные контакты теперь в
<skai> жабе.остальные нужны редко редко
<skai> и для этих редких - есть транспорты:)
<flintstone> кто знает? как запустить LXDE
<Anton1d> да не.. icq поробатила хомячков, теперь её уже фиг выпилишь. 90% в аське и скайпе
<flintstone> я его установил но он сам не запускается..
<Anton1d> причем не просто друзья там, а клиенты там, подрядчики там.. увы
<jlewka> icq ну у меня не мало тех кто не  пользуется квипом)
<micro-chipset> так мне в жабе не найти кого то надо а побщаться с друзьями а они ей не пользуются а ультиматумы это глупо
<skai> micro-chipset: для тех, кто не нужен людям - да.бред.а для тех, кто нужен - способ диктовать свою волю
<micro-chipset> да и заказчику не скажешь давай в жабу мне это удобней
<skai> micro-chipset: а для тех, кто редко нужен - есть транспорты:)
<skai> micro-chipset: плюс с заказчиками удобно конференцию в скайпе вести
<micro-chipset> привык через icq а не конференцию в скайпе
<Anton1d> вот именно аська и скайп, просто необходимы. На них большинство, и клиента не пошлёшь в лес из за того что он привык к ним
<micro-chipset> так что перейти врятли удастся а сам я например тоже за джабер
<User078[web]> Люди добрые, подскажите: возможно ли в убунту в качестве заставки пустить свое видео, и если да, то как это реализовать?
<micro-chipset> а нафиг видео?
<micro-chipset> анимацию вроде видел гдето
<micro-chipset> и че за формат видео будет?
<User078[web]> В интернет казино на машинах поставить надо
<User078[web]> Любой формат?
<|Br[angel]|> xxx.avi
<User078[web]> Файл весит 750 кб
<User078[web]> ага
<micro-chipset> может тогда анимацию поставить
<bybyby> исчи по теме compiz
<User078[web]> спасибо
<bybyby> а если 10.10 то по теме Wayland
<alex_> привет всем
<tengry> принято. и тебе привет
<alex_> кому нубский вопрос задать можно?
<oni_> спрашивай
<oni_> =\
<tengry> задавай в пространство. ответят )))
<inkvizitor68sl> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<oni_> или всем по....
<oni_> =\
<alex_> окей, будьмо сразу спрашивать
<alex_> хочу поствить кутим03
<skai> alex_: ставь.я разрешаю
<alex_> пишет что будут установлены НОВЫЕ пакеты, которые будут установлены:
<alex_>   libqca2-plugin-ossl libqt4-declarative libqt4-xmlpatterns qutim03
<alex_> а там еще есть предлагаемые и рекомендуемые
<tengry> если у тебя 1010, то могут быть сложности
<alex_> так вот как их посавить чтоб не копироваить по одному в suda apt-get install
<bybyby> жми Y
<alex_> да 10,10
<alex_> если жать да то ставиться только основные пакеты без предлагаемых
<skai> alex_: соглсится.он же говорит, что будут установлены
<tengry> а тебе места жалко )))
<Odigem> Кукуу
<bybyby> aptitude install --within-recomends
<tengry> bybyby, у него 1010
<bybyby> а в чем проблема?
<tengry> надо apt get
<bybyby> аа
<alex_> так что рабить?
<Uinston> вечер всем
<Uinston> А install kubuntu-desktop а последующий remove ubuntu-desktop, удалит весь гном кроме всякого софта типо evolution или оставит кучу помоев за собой?
<skai> artus:
<artus> skai:
<Odigem> Поцаны:
<bybyby> ping:
<tengry> alex_? установи backintime, сделай бэкап и вперёд
<artus> skai: четут?
<skai> artus: хз.шумят чегото
<Odigem> Митинг мб?
<bybyby> alex_: apt-get install --install-recommends
<skai> apt-get -y install
<skai> так будет вернее
<tengry> во-во
<bybyby> no, you wrong
<alex_> эээ
<bybyby> ему нужно реком. покеты потянуть
<artus> skai: у тя под руками нима волшебного заклинания для перекодировки каталогов из 1251 в адекватную)
<jah-man> привет всем)
<Odigem> Раком,
<skai> artus: каталогов с чем?
<bybyby> artus: bash && iconv
<alex_> так apt-get install --install-recommends
<artus> ну оно то да ...
<alex_> или apt-get -y install
<skai> alex_: второе
<alex_> ага спасибо
<alex_> а оно установит рекомендуемые или предлагаемые или все вместе?
<bybyby> skai: wtf? ему нужно установить рекомендуемые покеты
<bybyby> alex_: первое
<skai> bybyby: ну да.он же спрашивает, как их установить всех, а не по одному.он думал, что это ему говорят что надо
<skai> bybyby: ему хватит просто ответить y на вопрос об установке:)так что второго за глаза хватит
<skai> artus: вишь че творится
<skai> artus: смотрел каратэ-пацана?
<artus> да дурдом)
<artus> skai: ога )) сказко)
<bybyby> но рекомендуемые пакеты не установяться, т.к. небудут добавлены в зависимости
<tengry> вообще есть вещи от которых надо держаться подальше - Хром, Кутим и ... )))
<skai> artus: нигрокунфуист:)это сила:)а чан уже постарел слегка
<skai> tengry: ты хром не трогай!
<alex_> мужики, запутали :)
<skai> bybyby: установятся.он же показал строчку с надписью - следующие пакеты будут установлены.в апт-гете такие перечисляются когда он уведомляет, что их установит
<skai> alex_: ставь -y и все
<bybyby> alex_: man apt-get -- смотри линию 174
<bybyby> skai: omg.
<tengry> alex_, тогда иди на ubuntologia.ru
<tengry> nfv ec` hfp;e.n )))
<bybyby> ппц.
<tengry> ПАРДОН там усё разжуют
<alex_> мне не нужно автоматически отвечать да, мне нужно чтоб поставились предлагаемые пакеты
<alex_> которые вместе с основными не ставяться
<alex_> по умолчанию
<skai> alex_: так он и предупреждает, что их поставит.
<skai> alex_: чтобы он их не поставил - надо ему это сказать специально.
<alex_> неа, он предупреждает, что ставит только основные, а предлагаемые просто предлагает
<alex_> и есть еще плюс рекомендуемые
<alex_> которые тоже с основными не ставятся
<skai> alex_: поставь английскую версию системы - и нечеткость формулировок перевода перестанет путать тебя
<surgutor> Всем ку
<alex_> а в чем я путаюсь?
<alex_> ну вот на пальцах
<bybyby> alex_: пиши мой вариант
<skai> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<skai>   libmysqlclient16 libphonon4 libqt4-designer libqt4-network libqt4-script libqt4-sql libqt4-sql-mysql libqt4-webkit libqt4-xmlpatterns mysql-common qutim
<surgutor> ТЕСТ - кт онить видеть данное сообщение?
<skai> видишь.вилл би инсталед
<alex_> sudo apt-get install qutim03
<skai> будет установлено.согласись - и он их поставит
<alex_> Чтение списков пакетов... Готово
<alex_> Построение дерева зависимостей
<alex_> Чтение информации о состоянии... Готово
<alex_> Будут установлены следующие дополнительные пакеты:
<alex_>   libqca2-plugin-ossl libqt4-declarative libqt4-xmlpatterns
<bybyby> skai: речь идет о другом
<alex_> Предлагаемые пакеты:
<alex_>   qutim03-protocol-quetzal qutim03-plugin-aspeller qutim03-plugin-indicator
<alex_>   qutim03-plugin-kdeintegration qutim03-plugin-rghostuploader qutim03-dev
<alex_>   qutim03-doc qutim03-artwork qutim03-plugin-sdlsound qutim03-kolobok-nonfree
<alex_>   qutim03-plugin-qtmultimedia qutim03-plugin-awn
<alex_> НОВЫЕ пакеты, которые будут установлены:
<alex_>   libqca2-plugin-ossl libqt4-declarative libqt4-xmlpatterns qutim03
<alex_> обновлено 0, установлено 4 новых пакетов, для удаления отмечено 0 пакетов, и 0 пакетов не обновлено.
<alex_> Необходимо скачать 10,5MБ архивов.
<alex_> После данной операции, объём занятого дискового пространства возрастёт на 34,1MB.
<alex_> Хотите продолжить [Д/н]?
<alex_> Предлагаемые пакеты:!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<alex_> вот про них им речь
<skai> alex_: аааа.то есть ты хочешь еще и всякие плюшки поставить?
<alex_> дададада
 * bybyby думает, что его сообщений в чате невидно
<skai> alex_: sudo apt-get install qutim03*
<skai> и все.пусть по маске ставит
<surgutor> Ы?
<surgutor> парни, кт о-нибудь ставил heartbeat?
<skai> все что имеет в своих названиях кутим03
<skai> @voice alex_
<LinuxNazi> тут не войс надо
<LinuxNazi> !paste| alex_
<ubuntuhelp> alex_: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<LinuxNazi> @kick учимся читать правила и топик
<LinuxNazi> @kick alex_ учимся читать правила и топик
<bybyby> скай непробиваем
<skai> LinuxNazi: аааа:)хитрец хитрец.а как ты заставил бота тебя понимать с другим ником?
<LinuxNazi> ему пофиг на ник
<LinuxNazi> :)
<bybyby> блин да это тупо - так когда ты(alex_) захочеш удалить пакет qutim03 то автоматом НЕ удаляться РЕКОМЕДУЕМЫЕ
<enriko_fermi> @op
<someothernick> @op
<enriko_fermi> 23:53:28 ubuntuhelp | Error: #ubuntu-ru,op, у тебя прав не хватает, я это передам A4Tech'у!
<someothernick> @deop
<enriko_fermi> mva: ему чтото только у тебя не пофиг.даж инки приходилось менять ник, чтобы командовать
<skai> mva: так что вопрос - как ты его заставил понимать тебя с любым лицом?
<alex_> ну спасибо зачто кинкули
<skai> alex_: а нефиг правила нарушать
<alex_> афигеть
<alex_> я тут первый раз
<Uinston> !skai
<ubuntuhelp> Совсем недобрый и нетерпимый человек с cиндромом вахтера. Любит пинать с канала за косой взгляд. Бойтес ^_^
<skai> !paste | alex_
<ubuntuhelp> alex_: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<alex_> линуксоиды радуют
<skai> Uinston: ты несправедлив:)не я его кикнул:)
<Uinston> =)
<mva> skai, @hostmask add *!*@* ;)
<bybyby> дшые
<skai> !mva
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='mva'
<mva> skai, ну, заменить на нужную маску, ессно
<Uinston> !kde
<ubuntuhelp> KDE (K Desktop Environment) — свободная среда рабочего стола, установленная в !Kubuntu по умолчанию. Для установки в Ubuntu выполните « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop » или см. http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . См. также !kde4.
<enriko_fermi> @op
<enriko_fermi> mva: спаситель:)
<mva> alex_, то, что ты тут первый раз НЕ ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ оправданием нарушения правил
<inkvizitor68sl> @hostmask add *!*@*
<inkvizitor68sl> [v
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<enriko_fermi> inkvizitor68sl: боту скажи
<inkvizitor68sl> Error: Hostmask must contain at least 8 non-wildcard characters
<inkvizitor68sl> лоло
<alex_> ага, тока приличные люди сначала предупреждают или указывают на ошибку/заблуждение/незнание
<mva> дык
<enriko_fermi> @hostmask add *!*@fsf/member/inkvizitor68sl
<inkvizitor68sl> да, так логичнее будет  )
<enriko_fermi>  inkvizitor68sl так будет вернее:)
<Ctrl-V> @op
<Ctrl-V> хехе
<Ctrl-V> @deop
<enriko_fermi> Ctrl-V: прикольно да?:)
<enriko_fermi> artus: ты видел?
<enriko_fermi> @deop
<artus> eue
<enriko_fermi> artus: сделай так:)тока со своей хостмаской
 * Uinston пойду кде тестить, первый раз в жизни :)
<enriko_fermi> Uinston: не стоит.
<mva> да, не стоит
<mva> кде и без тебя хорошо
<mva> а от гномолюбов у кде начинается аллергия :)
<SKonst> )
<Uinston> у меня флакс)
<artus> @hostmask add *!*@unaffiliated/artus
<enriko_fermi> у кде не может быть аллергии.зоби не болеют:)
<enriko_fermi> artus: боту в личку
<artus> eue
<artus> таки да
<enriko_fermi> artus: inkvizitor68sl: а теперь все дружно скажем спасибо нашему пророку, который открыл нам глаза
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, пасииибо!
<artus> mva: дадада))) даеш еще няшек )
<enriko_fermi> mva: мерси большой:)
<mva> собственно, @commands
<mva> и 4 раза @more
<mva> там есть и ещё няшки :)
<mva> @icquote privmsg #ubuntu-ru :тест
<enriko_fermi> mva: пять раз
<mva> ;)
<mva> ой
<mva> @ircquote privmsg #ubuntu-ru :тест
<ubuntuhelp> тест
<mva> @ircquote privmsg #ubuntu-ru :я тупой бот
<ubuntuhelp> я тупой бот
<mva> :)
<Riewell> При загрузке выкидывает в консоль GRUB2. Связка linux+initrd+boot загружает, но при следующей (пере)загрузке всё повторяется, даже после update-grub. В чём проблема?
<mva> Riewell, в кривом конфиге
<Riewell> Который в /etc/ или где?
<mva> Riewell, который "или где", который генерится из тех, что в /etc/grub
<Riewell> Понятно, что он генерится, но раз криво генерится, значит, надо так понимать, что исходные конфиги/опции кривые? И как исправлять? Править или только переставить?
<ivan_> привет!! ура!! я настроил 5.1 звук!!
<Uinston> зря ставил кде=\, хотя всеравно завтра дистр перестовлять
<enriko_fermi> Uinston: верная мысль.кде - зря
 * mva отшлёпал enriko_fermi
<Shodai> привет всем
<mva> Riewell, настоящие линуксоиды НИКОГДА не переустанавливают систему
<Uinston> ну мне на другой комп)
<Uinston> на нетбук перехожу
<artus> а разворачивают ее даже на новые винты ^_^
 * enriko_fermi кокетливо закрыл глаза...ну не совсем кокетливо.просто простуда заставляет их слезится и постоянно моргать
<Riewell> mva: я про переустановку GRUB
<Shodai> Народ я новенький в линуксе, и я  как-то жестоко запорол звук ) помоги востановить)
<mva> Riewell, переустановка граба переустанавливает только загрузчик. Конфиги не трогает.
<mva> Riewell, я не уверен, что даже переустановка пакета с грабом тебя спасёт :)
<jah-man> Riewell, а мне переустановка в аналогичной ситуации помогла
<Riewell> И что делать? Ручками можно, но надоедает. Даже с работающим TABом.
<mva> Shodai, а слабо не лезть в приват, а излагать на канале?
<jah-man> Riewell, загружаешься в убунту, в терминале sudo apt-get remove grub2 потом sudo apt-get install grub2
<SKonst> видовс вей
<Riewell> What is linux way?
<mva> SKonst, нет, виндовс-вей - это переустанавливать убунту. А переставить софтину — убунту вей
<SKonst> нюню
<Shodai> mva, сор. У меня звуковая плата usb steelseries. Сначала вроде как работала, а вчера поставил пару плееров чтоб выбрать лучший, в банши слушал музыку, прибавил звук на ползунке через аплет, и все. звук потух и больше не работает...
<Riewell> SKonst, предлагаешь шерстить конфиги?
<jah-man> омг..
<jah-man> Riewell, конфиги не причем..
<SKonst> Riewell, не шерстить, а править
<Riewell> Сначала надо найти, что править...
<jah-man> но перед тем как править, нужно прошерстить с целью найти.
<ivan_> как узнать, на каком диске стоит граб?
<SKonst> вот и ищи )
<jah-man> ivan_, у тебя всего жестких дисков сколько?
<ivan_> 2
<jah-man> ivan_, не разделов, а физических жестких дисков, которые в компе установлены.
<ivan_> 2(два)
<jah-man> ага. просто уточнил)
<ivan_> )
<ivan_> прост хочу burg поставить
<mva> ivan_, граб всегда стоит на первом жестком диске :)
<jah-man> =) в консоли grub: ls
<mva> просто когда ты его ставишь на второй — он кучок ставит на первый и кусок на второй
<ivan_> ясно, спасибо
<Shodai> кто-то помогите со звуком?)
<Uinston> Shodai: что сломал то?
<Shodai> Звук перестал работать. звуковая плата steelseries usb. Все работало, все было прекрасно. Вчера скачал пару плееров. В банши начал слушать музыку, все ок. подкрутил ползунок через апплет и звук затих
<Shodai> Тоесть совсем нету теперь звука...
<Uinston> alsamixer
<jah-man> Shodai, все слышали, поняли...в поисках...
<Uinston> в консоли что показывает?
<Shodai> эм, открылись какие- то настройки..
<Uinston> ну и что показывают первые 2 левых ползунка?
<Shodai> Все спасибо тебе большое) нигде о команде не слышал. нажал Ф6 выбрал свою звуковую. прибавил ползунки. звук заработал)
<Uinston> незачто
<Shodai> Правда пока что не уверен что везде))
<ivan_> burg не пашет(
<Uinston> Shodai: по идее должен везде
<jah-man> ivan_, что с ним?
<Uinston> Shodai: ну если в проге своих ползунков нету
<Shodai> Uinston, все, везде заработало) Спасибо тебе)
<ivan_> да хз, вроде поставил все как положено, но при загрузке ничего не появилось(
<Shodai> иван, я тож пытался. симптомы теже )
<jah-man> ivan_, то есть вообще ничего? или консоль грабовая? или просто граб?
<ivan_> а граб просто
<ivan_> и 3 убунты в нем) +вин7
<ivan_> откуда еще 2 взялись)
<jah-man> ivan_, скачай burg-manager и покопайся в нем. щас дам инструкцию по установке.
<ivan_> давай, спасибо)
<jah-man> он вполне мог не прописаться в mbr... а в этой программе даже кнопочка такая есть: записать в MBR
<jah-man> http://deazer.blogspot.com/2010/07/burg-manager.html
<ivan_> попробую переустановить
<jah-man> тоже вариант
<yurau> У ВАС МОЗГ РАКА! :)
<enriko_fermi> @voice yurau
<Sergey_IT> вечер!
<enriko_fermi> Sergey_IT: ночь
<jah-man> нет, еще вечер.
<jah-man> поздний
<jah-man> 21:35...
<enriko_fermi> 00:35:31        jah-man | 21:35...
<inkvizitor68sl> гыг
<a2tech> 23.36
<Anton1d> Кто по xchat спец, подскажите плиз. Как ему настроить автореконнетк к подключенным серверам и комнатам, при обрыве связи.
<Anton1d> а то он висит и молчит ни сном не духом что уже ИП сменился
<jah-man> enriko_fermi, я по московскому говорю.
<enriko_fermi> jah-man: а ты знал, что за мкадом есть жизнь?
<a2tech> jah-man: а я по местному)
<jah-man> я вообще и не в москве живу..
<Sergey_IT> по УТС тоже вечер
<jah-man> просто часовой пояс такой: gmt+3
<a2tech> enriko_fermi: ахахаха, да да да, видимо для многих Москвичей это открытие)
<Anton1d> в егошнем факе http://xchat.org/faq/ - не нашёл про то что хочется
<Anton1d> и гугль молчит как рыба
<a2tech> гугль не может молчать)
<jah-man> Anton1d, ну у тебя просто xchat или gnome xchat?
<Anton1d> гном
<jah-man> правой кнопкой на сервере в списке: авто-соединение при запуске
<mva> enriko_fermi, за мкадом жизни нет! :)
<jah-man> mva, ага...существование.
<Anton1d> при запуске, то всё нормально
<Anton1d> а вот при обрыве связи
<jah-man> галочка стоит?
<jah-man> на авто соединении
<Anton1d> хмм.. нэту такой...
<Sergey_IT> mva, а внутри МКАДа джунгли
<a2tech> за мкадом вся жизнь, а вот с внутренней стороны жизни нет, только существование)
<Anton1d> ставил я его через apt-get install xchat
<jah-man> Anton1d, это не важно. скриншот скинуть?
<a2tech> я бы даже сказал боты там одни живут пропатченные американской пропагандой
<Anton1d> погоди щаз... еще покопаюсь
<Anton1d> в сети в свойствах сервера, стоит, что  подключатся к серверу при запуски и заходить в комнату
<Anton1d> но при обрыве свзяи, он просто стоит и молчит, ничего не видит, что инета нету и ИП сменился на АДСле
<Anton1d> при запуске хчата, он исправно конектится к серверу и комнате
<enriko_fermi> mva: если смотреть с нашей стороны мкада - да.там нет жизни:)
<hobagos> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=96983.0
<hobagos> повторю свой вчерашний вопрос)
<hobagos> никто не сталкивался с проблемой по ссылке?
<Anton1d> hobagos, недавно поймал что то похожее
<Anton1d> вин 1 тер, нтфс.
<Anton1d> было свободно 300 гиг
<Anton1d> поработал на нем линуксом, потом винда отказалась писать на него - говорит write protect
<Anton1d> вылечилось scandisk - но файлы созданые под линухом, ушли в топку.
<hobagos> больше не повторялось?
<jah-man> Anton1d, http://s014.radikal.ru/i327/1011/d5/09e5c5e68cee.png
<Anton1d> пока не повторялос, в принципе ничего не поломалось в НТСе, работает. Но я особо теперь туда не пишу с линуха.
<Anton1d> jah-man, спасибо, пытась найти это у себя ;) пока никак
<jah-man> Anton1d, не за что)
<Anton1d> ну нету такого у меня ;) щаз сделаю скриншот.
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, тут?
<artus> угу
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, где статейка про впн ) ?
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: буить) скоро)
<inkvizitor68sl> хД
<inkvizitor68sl> мне их просто пачками вываливать
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет
<[v-8]_jupiter> Подскажите кто такой matrixhost.ru это подразделение masterhost?
<garry-78> Всем ку
<Anton1d> jah-man, всё понятно, другой у меня хчат, без логотипа гнома, нет такой опции.
<hobagos> а с пидгина никто не сидит?
<jah-man> Anton1d, вот...установи гномовский) удобнее он.
<Anton1d> угу, понял теперь, спасибо.
<Sergey_IT> hobagos: сидит
<tako> Всем привет!
<jah-man> ку)
<tako> я за помощью. у меня Ubuntu 10.10 , и  переключение окон в Гноме, по alt+tab, происходит с задержкой где-то 1.5 секунды , в чем может буть дело. в какую сторону пилить?
<russia_bear> алло
<russia_bear> ГУГЛ РУ?
<garry-78> можно ли в fstab задать задержку на монтирование?
<russia_bear> шо тебе
<ivan_> вобщем не могу настроить burg(
<lolens> Всем ку
<russia_bear> иван ещё жив
<lolens> ппц, на улице холодно
<russia_bear> да млять.. холожопина
<lolens> russia_bear: Ога...
<russia_bear> куртку придётся невъепенную покупать, чтобы не сдохнуть
<lolens> russia_bear: а у меня куртка как у кени :P
<russia_bear> сегодня обошёл ряд магазиенов.. так и не нашёл ничегоно нормального..... и шапки гавено... все гейские и тонкие
<garry-78> russia_bear: А что свой мех уже не спасает?=)
<russia_bear> понравилась шапка в адидасе.... ёпт.. а она женская...  а побыстрому её обратно положил... и отбежал.. дабы никто не увидел что мне бабская шапка приглянулась
<russia_bear> я в шоке
<russia_bear> одна шапка приглянулась.. и та бл** бабская
<russia_bear> да.. тут программисты... они одеваются как лошары.....    я же мажор-программист
<lolens> ))))))
<russia_bear> обувь пума и екко... самое оно..... советую
<lolens> russia_bear: Ты не обобщай
<russia_bear> лошары **** ... как импотенты грязные и как бомжи ходят
<russia_bear> прогеры
<russia_bear> бывает исключение... как геи оденутся
<russia_bear> ... вот и я шапочку *** присмотрел
<russia_bear> гейскую
<SKonst> :)
<russia_bear> где купить шапку?
<lolens> russia_bear: Жжош )
<lolens> russia_bear: в магазине!
<russia_bear> чиркизо закрыли *** .... теперь не знаю что делать
<[Green]> прекращайте оффтоп
<russia_bear> шучу... я там лет 8 не был
<jah-man> иди в фамилию хрена ли..
<russia_bear> лады
<jah-man> =)
<russia_bear> только подскажите где купить шапку... а то я с холоду помру
<russia_bear> у меня слабая какая-то
<jah-man> магазин: фамилия. их там много всяких)
<russia_bear> ))) эээ это быдло магазиен... ну тем не менее зайду
<russia_bear> ок
<russia_bear> строго
<russia_bear> давайте перейдем куда-нидь... потрещим там....   а?  Друзья
<Sergey_IT> [koshka], ку
<russia_bear> про шмотьё
<[koshka]> приветик
<[Green]> для сторонних разговоров есть #linuxtalks и много других каналов
<russia_bear> привет
<[koshka]> привет,Грин :)
<[Green]> [koshka]: привет
<russia_bear> русско язычный
<jah-man> [koshka], ку)
<lolens> Народ, такая функция покатит чтобы при просмотре флеш видео скринсейвер не врубался...
<lolens> sh -c "while sleep 100 ; do test -f /tmp/Flash* && dbus-send --type=method_call --dest=org.gnome.ScreenSaver /ScreenSaver org.gnome.ScreenSaver.SimulateUserActivity ; done"
<lolens> В rc.local ее запихаю...
<nekifirus> Ку, бубунтоводы!)
<[koshka]> ку
<lolens> ку
<nekifirus> Зашел не по этому, но отмечу, что пиджин обновилсо и аська перестала работать. Это радует))
<just> привет всем. скажите кто то прикручивал принтер zebra gk420d k ubuntu 10.4?
<lolens> Оттветте плз как убрать скринсейвер во время просмотра Флеш в интернете...
<nekifirus> lolens: вруби видео проигрыватель
<lolens> nekifirus: и в инете флеш смотреть?
<nekifirus> lolens: запусти фильм и поставь на паузу. Он не даст врубицо скринсейферу
<just> это термопринтер... а вот где на него дрова взять хз...
<nekifirus> lolens: и смотри чо хошь))
<chik> Всем приветик! Кто -нибудь пробовал новые кеды 4.6, как там баги с Network Manager исправили?
<lolens> nekifirus: хах... Это конечно прикольно, но как то надоедливо думаю... Должна же быть функция...
<lolens> Народ, помогите решить траблу...
<lolens> У меня Флеш даже не глючит... Я в шоке...)
<adept> всем привет
<lolens> Только после 5 минуть просмотра запрашивает пароль
<lolens> вообще вырубать как то глупо... включать видео проигрыватель тоже...
<adept> ребят, ставил кто друпал себе? или не себе.. у меня проблемы с установкой вэб-сервера..
<lolens> Должено же быть какое то правильное решение
<lolens> Это же не в друпале дело
<lolens> Друпал это КМС как я понимаю?
<adept> да
<adept> сам друпал поставился, впринципе, проблемы с установкой мускула и пхпадминки возникли
<adept> когда установщик просит ввести будующие пароли для админки и для входа в базу выдает какую-то ошибку
<lolens> какие проблеммы то? Как бэ телепаты в отпуске...
<lolens> Какую то?)
<adept> щас пытаюсь воспроизвести ее еще раз
<adept> нубский вопрос.. а как удалять пакеты из консоли? sudo rmv ... ?
<alex_> ых
<lolens> пакеты?
<adept> )
<lolens> нет
<adept> ну, программы)
<lolens> sudo apt-get remove
<adept> аа.. ясно, спасибо :)
<lolens> sudo apt-get remove name
<adept> ясно
<lolens> Почитай статьи в инете, очень много их...
<lolens> Я сейчас загуглил, много статей вылезло...
<adept> атк я по мануалу ставил сервер
<adept> так*
<alex_> чего это холодно так... -9
<lolens> Перепроверь, или попробуй другой мануаль...
<lolens> alex_: у нас -20
<adept> да блин
<just> а в убунте есть база с драйверами? мне надо к принтеру zebra gk420 что бы автоматом нашла...
<alex_> ыыых
<lolens> Система = Администратирование = Драйвера :) Вот она база!
<adept> я все правильно делаю, в процессе установки установщик спрашивает, настроить ли мне dbconfig-common ? я говорю - да, он просит ввести пароли... воожу, подтверждаю - и ошибка...
<just> печально....
<lolens> adept: с такими ЛОГАМИ! тебе не кто не поможет...
<adept> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<adept> вот что он говорит :)
<just> оно пишет поиск доступных драйверов и предлогает только под видяху
<just> >adept< тебе в файлике config.inc.php надо прописать настройки. там есть графа для пароля и логина
<adept> вы уж извините меня, я новый человек в этом деле, с линуксом раньше не встречался..
<lolens> adept: этоне линукс.. Это PHP
<adept> под виндой все спокойно встало..
<just> http://www.linuxcenter.ru/lib/articles/soft/mysql.phtml
<adept> и не было таких глупых заморочек, как я ввел неправильный пароль, который только что указал
<just> вот тебе первоначальная настройка мускула
<just> там ты как раз укажешь пароль для него
 * lolens ушёл кушать...
<just> а потом собственно его уже надо и пхпмайадмине прописать
<adept> just: спасибо..
<adept> пойду почитаю..
<alex_> ох... мне плохо, заберите меня куда то на теплое море...
<alex_> убунту бубунту
<alex_> :p
<User305[web]> Люди, так и ничего не получается. с компизом. Как же мне все-таки поставить видео в качестве хранителя экрана?
<User305[web]> Люди, так и ничего не получается. с компизом. Как же мне все-таки поставить видео в качестве хранителя экрана?
<ivan_> помогите наст burg пожалуйста
<Sergey_IT> User305[web], а смысл?
<User305[web]> Просто очень попросили в игровом клубе вместо храна поставить тематическое видео про казино
<User305[web]> Мож как нить скомпилить скрин самому можно?
<Sergey_IT> User305[web], это коммерция - пусть этим сами занимаются
<User305[web]> Цена вопроса?
<Sergey_IT> User305[web], заказ к специалистам
<User305[web]> Я понял
<just> а можно как то поискать в репозиториях дрова на принтер?
<Sergey_IT> по имени
<SpecialGuest> Ребят, у меня компиз прописан в автозагрузке а бывает не стартует. Или емералд.
<SpecialGuest> Ладно. Убрал в груб quiet splash, обновил, а меню при старте все равно выскакивает. Пересобирать?
<bybyby> User305[web]: http://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver/faq.html#mpeg
<bybyby> какие специалисты? ман прочитать всегото надо
<just> чудно. нашёл idzebra-2.0 (мне нужен принтрет зебра). скачал, установил, а драйвер нигде не добавился...
<just> или это не то?
<serega3907> ребят скажите как в пиджине ставить дополнительные статуся. он их показывает от других пользователей,а как самому поставить я не нашел
<Chravn> êó
<Sergey_IT> just, это не то, сноси
<Sergey_IT> just, попробуй в саппорт написать, может ответят
<just> в поддержку зебры или бубунты?
<Sergey_IT> just, зебры
<Sergey_IT> just, а в вин работает?
<just> да
<Sergey_IT> just, может придется через вин машину печатать
<just> только среди дров под венду нету ppd файла
<just> фишка в том что бы убрать венду. лицензия....
<just> уже кинулись покупать боксувую хрюшу, только нет их уже))
<Sergey_IT> just, ну так одна винда это не такие большие деньги
<Sergey_IT> just, или другой принтер?
<lolens> .йгше
<just> ну именно эта модель печатает быстро. остальные lp2824, но под них тоже дров не вижу
<just> купить уже согласны лицензию, но нечего покупать, хотят же бокс версию, и хрюшу, а их не выпускают уже..
<Sergey_IT> just, так вам ехать или шашечки?
<Sergey_IT> just, был в таком же положении - купил другое железо с поддержкой в линуксе
<just> в гугле пишуть что привязывают данные железки... плохо то что не пишут как.  типа этот принтер поддерживает epl2 и всё классно
<inkvizitor68sl> just, купите с рук бокс
<inkvizitor68sl> незапрещено же
<just> пока что наши умельцы не могут найти....
<just> а в зебру написать не получится... поддерживают только америкосов...
<Sergey_IT> just, пиши в поддержку, не укусят же. Проверено, сам обращался и получал подробные ответы
<inkvizitor68sl> ICQ опять умерло?
<Kradllit> Кто-нить знает дешевый USB TV-Тюнер для Ubuntu?
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: в кутиме ниче не умерало )
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> а на пиджин жалуюццо
<Kradllit> Пигин работает без перебоев
<artus> на то он и пиджин чтоб на него жаловатцо)
<Sergey_IT> inkvizitor68sl, в пиджине работает
<xoma> народ, а есть какиенить доп. эффекты для kwin?
<XuMuK> щас девочки в гости зайдут)
<XuMuK> ку)
<Sergey_IT> это ты о чем?
<Sergey_IT> ку
<XuMuK> на английском канале одна на русском задала вопрос... её сюда послали)
<XuMuK> видать никаг)
<inkvizitor68sl> как звали то и чего за вопрос?
<Sergey_IT> далеко же ее послали ))
<Kradllit> Лан.. кто может посотовевать карту для спутника, что бы сделать IPTV на ubuntu?
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: звали милана, а вапрос ппц тупой был: как создать домашнюю страницу для ФФ))
<inkvizitor68sl> ы
<XuMuK> я так и не понял то ли как назначить стартовую, то ли хз))
<artus> не... бубунта  эт оне потянет) ей к гентушникам надо было)
<XuMuK> ыы, ну)
<Landgraff> усем привет :)
<XuMuK> ку
<vitaliy_> gt
<vitaliy_> fgtyhgdfrg
<jillsmitt> вы еще живы?
<jillsmitt> очень жаль...
<jillsmitt> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> 21й век
<inkvizitor68sl> я смотрю hd1080 с сервера в германии по sftp не напрягаясь
<inkvizitor68sl> а протоколы удаленного управления а-ля внц до сих пор не могут протолкнуть 25 кадров в секунду по гигабитной сети
<Landgraff> inkvizitor68sl: и не говори.....
<inkvizitor68sl> идиотизмЪ
<inkvizitor68sl> хацу по VNC фильмы смотреть (
<inkvizitor68sl> оно и 1 кадр то протоколкнуть не может)
<Landgraff> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/p2p/109101/ хех опен сорс DNS :)
<xoma> живые есть?
<Kradllit> Зачем живые?)
<xoma> во) к квину можно сторонние свистоперделки прикрутить?
<xoma> а именно эффекты
#ubuntu-ru 2010-12-01
<xoma> уж очень меня компизовское "отгибание" окна зацепило)
<shift29> доброй ночи всем
<xoma> доброй
<xoma> есть дополнительные свистоперделки в квине или нет? новые эффекты какие-нить например
<shift29> есть малюсенький вопрос - как заставить программу при автозапуске запускаться в терминале, автозапуск юзается через система>параметры>запускаемые приложения
<shift29> точнее скрипт, а именно sh file.sh
<Volkodav> на qmmp  у кого есть presets  на эквалайзер ?
<shift29> при запуске его с панели я указываю тип - приложение в терминале, при запуске из консоли она становится выводом
<xoma> есть дополнительные свистоперделки в квине или нет? новые эффекты какие-нить например
<Volkodav> лень вручную тыкать - проще готовые довести до нужной кондиции...:)
<shift29> а при автозапуске как её направить в новое окно терминала?
<shift29> вот решение моей проблемы, может будет аналогичная у кого
<shift29> /usr/bin/gnome-terminal -e 'sh file.sh'
<shift29> терминал запустится и выполнит нужную команду, самое оно для автозапуска
<Volkodav> а когда нить допилят этот lightning  корявый чтоб он работал с  thunderbird ?  или они там на гугловские бабки кайфуют и забили на все эти мелочи ?
<Volkodav> кто знает ?
<Volkodav> simple scan  вот тоже костыль c pdf  косячит
<Offoffoff> Йохоххохохохохохоо
<Offoffoff> браццы
<Offoffoff> !
<xoma> есть кто?
<|^DEMOSS^|> Offoffoff: =)
<|^DEMOSS^|> здравствуй братец кролик )
<Offoffoff> xoma: Привет! Что сломал?
<xoma> добавил левый реп-терь кубунта пакеты нехотит искать)
<Offoffoff> Хомяк: ну отключи левый реп...
<Offoffoff> Хомяк: подключи правильный
<xoma> не отключаеццо((
<Offoffoff> а что мешает?
<xoma> галку снимаю в кпекедж, он думает и ставит её обратно
<xoma> и как бы мне до кед 4.6 обновиться...
<Offoffoff> Хомяк: ну тогда ручная работа с sources.list
<Offoffoff> Хомяк: и sudo apt-get update
<Offoffoff> Хомяк: Да.... И KDE - зло. В чем ты и убедился же ж.
<xoma> мне гном не понравился) я-эстет)
<Offoffoff> Хомяк: эстетам нравится awesome
<Offoffoff> Хомяк: или openbox хотя бы.
<xoma> а я странный эстет хД. после виндов-то кде попривычнее будет
<Offoffoff> нифига себе попривычней
<Offoffoff> вот lxde
<Offoffoff> я еще понимаю
<Offoffoff> А KDE - это же просто жуть какая-то, запутанная.
<xoma> грю ж) я-странный эстет)
<xoma> ну.. в кде хотяб для изменения парамтров не надо в глубины реестра лезть)
<Offoffoff> Хомяк: а вот это мне и не нравится.
<Offoffoff> Что каждый обычный пользователь может лезть в глубины интерфейса, не поняв вообще где он находится.
<xoma> wtf? нет этого репа в sources
<xoma> обычные пользователи под виндами сидят)
<Offoffoff> Хомяк: он в sources.list
<xoma> ну влом мне было расширение дописать)
<Offoffoff> Хомяк: он не в sources.list, а в sources.d
<xoma> если я все неофф. репы снесу ничо не произойдёт фатального?
<xoma> тоесть в source.d все файлы
<Offoffoff1> Хомяк:  ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Offoffoff1> там дополнительные репы
<xoma> вот если я их снесу-ничо фатального не будет?
<xoma> Чтение списков пакетов... Готово
<xoma> W: Произошла ошибка при проверке подписи. Репозиторий не обновлён и будут использованы предыдущие индексные файлы. Ошибка GPG: http://extras.ubuntu.com maverick Release: Следующие подписи не могут быть проверены, так как недоступен открытый
<xoma> W: Не удалось получить http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release
<xoma> W: Некоторые индексные файлы не скачались, они были проигнорированы или вместо них были использованы старые версии
<Offoffoff1> опа
<Offoffoff1> у меня таких нет
<Offoffoff1> extras
<Offoffoff1> а чего там?
<Offoffoff1> может просто для Мерката нету такого репа?
<xoma> а хз) у меня в стандарте оно было)
<xoma> и теперь где-то висит apt
<xoma> а.. не.. не висит.. просто ключ требует какой-то..
<xoma> Не удалось получить исключительную блокировку модуля.
<xoma> Закройте все остальные утилиты управления пакетами.
<xoma> NO_PUBKEY DB141E2302FDF932
<Zerox_Neron> привет, друзья убунтологи
<Zerox_Neron> кто нибудь вещал радио в интернет из убунту?
<Landgraff> Zerox_Neron: вещать не вещал но что нужно ?
<Zerox_Neron> Landgraff: да вот зарегил радио, хочу повещать немножко. какие клиенты для вещания есть на убунту, на подобии сэм бродкастер?
<Landgraff> хм ICECAST2
<parfux> сервера, а не клиенты?
<Landgraff> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/DIY/93769/
<parfux> VideoLAN умеет...
<Zerox_Neron> м..
<Zerox_Neron> нашел JACK
<Zerox_Neron> клиенты
<Zerox_Neron> радио зарегил на хосте
<Landgraff> VLC всё умеет :)
<Zerox_Neron> м...
<Zerox_Neron> хорошо посмотрим
<Zerox_Neron> поставил JACK Audio Connection Kit. не могу найти куда писать данные для коннекта
<parfux> цитата "Я думаю рекламный бюджет на семёрку позволит нанять Торвальдса, в бикини и намазанного блёстками..."
<parfux> поржал
<SpecialGuest> все оплатили интернет на этот месяц?:)
<SpecialGuest> у меня скорость восстановилась
<SpecialGuest> фух
<SpecialGuest> теперь буду за трафиком следить повнимательнее
<peak> хмм... у меня 21ого заплатил, 21ого следующего месяца отключили =)
<parfux> http://lurkmore.ru/%D0%93%D1%83%D1%80%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%89%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%B8_%D0%9C%D1%8B%D1%88%D0%B8 слезу пробило....
<ceval> re
<WS_Romanov>  /msg ubuntuhelp !nick
<chelaxe> ку
<citadeldimon> всем привет,  не могу никак поставить поставить kdvi на ubuntu, кто то такое делал?
<Ahton> всем привет. MVA тут бывает? что то не видно второй день... :(
<micro-chipset> citadeldimon: А в чем проблема там?
<citadeldimon> micro-chipset: не могу найти сам деб пакет под 10,10 х64
<micro-chipset> citadeldimon: Под x64 не смотрел есть ли что то.
<citadeldimon> пробовал собрать с исходников, тоже не вышло - сейчас пробую все таки собрать
<micro-chipset> citadeldimon: че выдавало при сборке из сорцов?
<micro-chipset> и как собирал
<citadeldimon> дал  ./configure - ругается на error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) и WARNING: libjpeg not found - сейчас хочу qt обновить
<micro-chipset> если старей то конечно обнови и снова попробуй запустить конфигурацию
<z13> ку всем
<micro-chipset> Ку
<z13> chelaxe: привет, не знаешь, почему пиджин тормозит при открытии окна?
<micro-chipset> z13: Так было всегда? И достаточно ли мощный комп? Компиз присутствует или нет?
<micro-chipset> citadeldimon:http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy-backports/graphics/kdvi вот тебе и деб пакет я сразу чето не посмотрел
<z13> компиз есть
<z13> не
<z13> компиз еще нет
<z13> компиз нада ковырять. эффектов меньше - тормозов меньше, может из-за дров или двух моников.
<micro-chipset> z13: Дрова поставь на видюху если нету. Компиз вырубить и проверить на тормоза не будет значит не стоит пользоваться компизом или терпеть тормоза
<citadeldimon> micro-chipset: спасибо за помошь, все жужжит и работает)))
<poncha|work> goddammit. :) почему в квирке по дефолту "request missing avatars" но выключено "automatically allow incoming avatar DCC SEND requests" ? :) это чтобы он задолбал спрашивать "хочешь принять файл??" ?
<SergeyIT> день!
<poncha|work> добрый)
<chelaxe> z13: привет. на обеде был )
<chelaxe> попробуй запустить через консоль и глянь что пишиет
<z13> chelaxe: ясн. компиз тупит как оказалось
<chelaxe> ааа
<micro-chipset> z13: Ну я и говорил скорее всего дело в нем
<hookah> народ, кто-нибудь пробовал ставить Yellow Dog Linux?
<hookah> кстати, доброго времени суток всем
<DarkMasterLonely> всем ку :)
<csoxothuk1> йо
<u1trafresh> Здравстуйте. Тут кто нибудь может посоватовать учебник по сокетам в линухе?
<artus> u1trafresh: http://www.opennet.ru/man.shtml?topic=socket&category=2&russian=0
<u1trafresh> ну ман это не совсем что я хотел
<u1trafresh> хоту уже нашел "Создание сетевых приложений в среде Linux"
<[v-8]_jupiter> А кто с rewrite в nginx работал? Я правила переконвертил , вот не пойму куда их писать.
<[v-8]_jupiter> В конфиг с описанеия виртуалхоста?
<Nebulosa> [v-8]_jupiter:  ну.. прям можешь в server {}
<Nebulosa> да
<sysadm> ку
<himik> u1trafresh: есть такая книга "unix разработка сетевых приложений" автор Стивенс
<csoxothuk1> как заставить мс работать с самбой?:
<chravn> ку.
<csoxothuk1> йо
<Yandzee> Привет всем
<Yandzee> Ребят, скажите в чем разница между Ubuntu и Edubuntu?
<Yandzee> Я имею ввиду существенно...
<chravn> как удалить результат отсеивания грепа?
<chravn> ls -R /1Tb | grep .jpg | rm
<chravn> не помогло.
<SergeyIT> Yandzee, в софте, как я понимаю
<Yandzee> Ну это понятно
<SergeyIT> Yandzee, а тебе зачем еду*
<SergeyIT> ?
<himik> chravn: как-то через xargs
<csoxothuk1> едубунту предназначина для учебных заведений
<csoxothuk1> но по факту таже бубунта
<Yandzee> Просто конфигурация компьютеров образовательных учреждений - 256 мб оперативки, а, как я понимаю, убунте нужно 1 гб минимум и та пишет livecd режим в оперативную память?
<Yandzee> верно?
<All-knowing> привет
<All-knowing> кто юзает оперу?
<csoxothuk1> Yandzee:  нет
<csoxothuk1> тут не в железо пор
<Yandzee> а как?
<csoxothuk1> упор
<chravn> All-knowing:  я
<csoxothuk1> а в напичканность софтом
<All-knowing> chravn: а версия какая?
<Yandzee> Вы скажите, про запуске livecd режима куда распаковываются файлы с диска?
<SergeyIT> Yandzee, в еду есть проги, для которых 256Мб не хватит
<Yandzee> я имею ввиду, установить можно?
<Yandzee> вообще
<chravn> All-knowing:  последняя вроде 1.63
<All-knowing> chravn:  битые пикселы есть?
<csoxothuk1> Yandzee: по моему на виртуальный диск
<Yandzee> 100% ?
<chravn> All-knowing:  на мониторе?
<All-knowing> chravn: да на мониторе, которые только в опере?
<Yandzee> то есть никакую ubuntu невозможно поставить на такой комп?
<csoxothuk1> на какой?
<chravn> All-knowing: нет
<csoxothuk1> убунту в частности и линукс в общем можно поставить на всякий практически комп
<csoxothuk1> и она будет работать
<csoxothuk1> сама ось
<Yandzee> 256 мб оперы?
<csoxothuk1> да
<csoxothuk1> а хуле?
<csoxothuk1> только иксы тормозить будут
<csoxothuk1> наверно
<csoxothuk1> но вот если работать в консоле - то никаких неудобств не заметишь
<All-knowing> chravn: странно,  у меня есть, на лоре читал у многих есть, но что это за глюк я так и не понял
<csoxothuk1> на такой конфиг я бы ставил xfce
<csoxothuk1> ибо вроде как легка
<SergeyIT> Yandzee, еду* на расчитана на российские уч. заведения
<csoxothuk1> хотя там по моему в последней версии ввели реестр
<chravn> блин какая сюся не привычная после убунты ((
<Yandzee> не* расчитана?
<csoxothuk1> расчитана
<csoxothuk1> та пох
<csoxothuk1> на самом деле
<csoxothuk1> из любой   *бунты можешь сделать любую *бунту
<artus> @kick csoxothuk1 тут не матерятцо
<gzomcheg> здраствуйте, как в консоли изменить метрику ppp соединения?
<sharikoff> нету метрик
<sharikoff> а ваще man ifconfig
<artus> sharikoff: дня тебе )
<sharikoff> artus: q дарова
<sharikoff> меня щас кошка сьест.. но хочет она явно не есть..
<artus> хех)
<Yandzee> так кто может сказать мне?
<xoma> народ, как кде новую поставить на кубунту?
<artus> apt-get install kde
<Yandzee> при загрузке livecd режима, куда файлы деваются ?
<xoma> мне бету надо..
<artus> apt-get install kde-beta )))
<xoma> не работает) пробовал хД
<gzomcheg> ifconfig ppp0 metric 45     так?
<xoma> там вродь реп над новый добавлять или из исходников собирать
<artus> apt-cache search  пользуй)
<artus> ну добавляй ) или собирай) ток собирать это зло)
<xoma> я уже немного научился танцам с бубном за эти 2 недели) пока всё работает)
<Zerox_Neron> привет убунтологи
<chravn> Ктонибудь с DE Unity знаком?
<z13> ку
<z13> как эволюшн обучить автоматически контакты содавать/обновлять?
<Yandzee> чет не могу найти CD образ edubuntu 10.10, не поможете?
<vlad> т.е. в гугле ввести ededubuntu 10.10 download не проканало?
<Yandzee> не не
<Yandzee> нужен именно CD образ
<Yandzee> не DVD
<vlad> если на оф сайте нет сд, думаешь появится где-то еще? :)
<Yandzee> и чеж делать?
<vlad> качать двд
<Yandzee> ппц
<Yandzee> ))
<Yandzee> А почему нет СД та?
<vlad> ну пл не сделали. почему же еще не может его быть?
<artus> а кому он надо то?
<Yandzee> Ладно, фиг с ним
<Yandzee> Спасибо
<Yandzee> Да, а кто нибудь запускал google earth 6?
<artus> Yandzee: http://edubuntu.org/download и Installation on an existing Ubuntu system )) и не надо ниче качать )
<skai> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=126911
<skai> кто нибудь скажите человеку, что у него моральная травма
<sharikoff> skai: q
<artus> skai: q
<skai> artus: sharikoff: ыпч
<Anton2d> Ребята а не подскажите IM клиент с мульти-протоколами с САМЫМ минималистическим фейсом, что бы очень мало площади занимал. Чтобы почти все можно было отключить кроме ников юзеров.
<Anton2d> есть вообще такие ?
<artus> кутим)
<Anton2d> а по русски ? ;)
<Anton2d> qutim ?
<artus> угу
<Anton2d> пасибо, гляну
<sharikoff> centerim
<sharikoff> самый минималистичный
<artus> sharikoff: ток вот с utf не дружит)
<artus> Anton2d: http://itmages.ru/image/view/84699/a9313678
<sharikoff> artus: последний дружит
<sharikoff> centericq не дружил
<artus> sharikoff: чесно? неужели свершилось )))
<artus> ну аим тоже неадекватно дружил)
<Anton2d> artus, вах, скриншот впечатлил
<Anton2d> действительно ничего лишнего
<artus> ))
<artus> ну дык )
<SergeyIT> artus: аим - это же вроде модератор на форуме (, и чего он не дружит? (
<artus> SergeyIT: я про центр который)
<Daniil> Всем добрый день
<Daniil> у меня такая проблема, раньше (в ubuntu 9.04) вебкамера работала хорошо. а вот теперь не работает, даже в списке её нету. у меня hp hdx 16. заранее спасибо
<micro-chipset> Daniil: После чего появилось данная проблема что то (обновил, установил снес или что то еще)?
<Daniil> поставил 10.10
<Daniil> но я не сразу заметил
<artus>  hp hdx 16 это что?
<Daniil> hewlett packard
<Daniil> ноутбук
<artus> а причем тут ноутбук к камере? камера какая у тебя?
<Daniil> камера встроенная
<artus> ииии
<artus> lspci в руки и конкретно камера какая
<artus> В настоящее время серия ноутбуков HP HDX16 включает около 20 различных модификаций так что подробности о том что у тебя там )
<Daniil> в том то и дело что я её не могу найти, ни в лспсй ни в lsusb
<Daniil> какие подробности неоходимы?
<artus> вывод на itpaste.ru
<Daniil> ага, секунду
<Daniil> http://itpaste.ru/242208
<artus> прикольно ... чей то я ее тоже не наблюдаю )
<Daniil> раньше как то работала
<Daniil> а почему она могла изчезнуть?
<artus> да ктож его знает)
<SergeyIT> Daniil, попробуй 10.04 с лайва
<Daniil> хм, хорошо
<extor> да вы что кто вам сказал что в дорах есть деньги?
<Daniil> скачается через час
<Taurendil> всем привет!
<Taurendil> парни, не могу понять, во fstab прописал жесткий диск /dev/sdb1	/media/hdd_ext3	ext3	user,auto,rw	0	0 монтирует при загрузке, все норм, только прав у меня нет его отключать и хозяйничать на нем естес
<Taurendil> подскажите что дописать
<SergeyIT> у меня вместо user,auto,rw стоит defaults, и всё (
<Taurendil> а у меня с defaults пишет ошибка монтирования
<Taurendil> что странно, потому что у меня ntfs раздел прописан default и нормаьно подключается)
<gaga_rin> SergeyIT: привет
<SergeyIT> ку )
<Ivan_the_Terribl> Кто чем на диски запись производит под гномом?
<sharikoff> artus:
<artus> sharikoff:
<sharikoff> выложи гденть плз конфиг для бнцхи вичатовский
<artus> ща
<artus> sharikoff: http://itpaste.ru/242275
<artus> sharikoff: пойдеть?
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> спс
<lolens> Всем привет
<lolens> Кто в курсе как сделать авто вход в ВиЧате?
<artus> autojoin
<sharikoff> artus вкурсе =)
<sharikoff> artus: я тя спалил
<lolens> sharikoff: ку
<lolens> :)
<lolens> artus: и куда это? :) Это что такое вообще?
<artus> sharikoff: O_o ????
<lolens> !autojoin
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='autojoin'
<artus> lolens: │/set irc.server.freenode.autojoin zzz
<sharikoff> http://themustardroom.files.wordpress.com/2007/04/police_brutality-787882.jpg
<sharikoff> пользователи негодуют
<artus> сильно негодують)
<only_you> =(
<lolens> Ахахахах... :)
<only_you> кто убил пингви?
<lolens> artus: а вместо zzz = #ubuntu-ru ?
<artus> угу
<chravn> как пароль поменять? а то я забыл и на меня боты ругаются что пароль неправильный (клиент пиджмин).
<Anton2d> А не напомните команду которая говорит убунте, что бы она использовать свап начинала попзже. Тоесть сейчас где-то когда еще 60% памяти зана она начинает свопить, а хочется попзже при 80-90?
<lolens> chravn: попробуй /msg nickserv help
<Anton2d> вылетело из головы, раньше помню как то я ей своппинг настраивал, еще на 9.04
<lolens> !swapping
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='swapping'
<lolens> кхм...
<lolens> Даж незнаю что это :)
<Anton2d> !swap
<ubuntuhelp> Раздел swap используется как дополнительная оперативная память. Туда из основной памяти перемещаются наименее используемые программы и данные. Подробнее см. тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<Anton2d> о
<artus> а у гугла тоже самое спросить религия не позволяет? )
<lolens> А ну про раздел знал...
<lolens> artus: а зачем тогда эта функция тут?
<lolens> у бота...
<chravn> поставил убунту 10.10 проблема с добавленными на панель аплетами не откликаются на действие правой кнопки.
<Anton2d> всё нашел ответ на свой вопрос по свопу. настройки лежат там: /etc/sysctl.conf
<chravn> .msg ubuntuhelp !help
<SergeyIT> chravn, dot msg технологии еще не придумали (
<lolens> Как в редакторе текста MC сделать "Сохранить как"
<lolens> Нашёл)
<lolens> f9 файл Сохранить как
<chravn> SergeyIT:  как пароль перебить?
<SergeyIT> chravn, это не ко мне (
<lolens> !color_nick_number
<chravn> Только что поставил убунту 10.10))
<SergeyIT> зачем?
<lolens> chravn: Я ставил, теперь вот перешол о5 на 10.04
<chravn> ну её так хвалят. вот ток я чёт в шоке.
<chravn> как крестик палку и квадрат в право перенести?
<lolens> Это что такое :)
<Anton2d> а я вообще стандартным апгрейдом перехал ;) вроде всё живое
<lolens> Anton2d: Я так же переходил...
<chravn> lolens:  это  закрыть  свернуть развернуть.
<chravn> а я свой старый пк под шлюз отдал.
<lolens> аааа) я использовал для этого ubuntu-tweaks помоему или ubuntu-tweak
<chravn> lolens:  убунту твикс не тру.
<lolens> хЫ.. :) Но вариант...
<chravn> lolens:  я тут салаку планирую попробовать так что морально готовлюсь.
<doctor_alex> hi2all
<lolens> ку
<chravn> привет.
<lolens> chravn: готовся, готовся.. :)
<lolens> chravn: Я хрен знает к чему готовлюсь, но все теперь учусь делать через консоли и конфиги :)
<doctor_alex> подскажите архиватор для убунту 10,10 шоб с виндовой кириллицей работал
<chravn> lolens:  нужно первартельно помедитировать с кружкой пива.
<lolens> chravn: Главное пассворды никакие не придумывай с кружкой пива!! А то я как то испробывал...
<chravn> lolens:  я както на роутере так с dd-wrt  по на придумывал.
<chravn> так вопрос по аплетам  на 10.10 чтосделать чтобы они на клики правой кнопкой отзывались?
<admin-skif-biz> Народ. А как скриптом пробудить монитор из выключенного режима?
<admin-skif-biz> А то он меня игнорирует
<admin-skif-biz> xset dpms force on - не помогает
<lolens> Народ, клавиша Win это в Лиункс = Meta?
<doctor_alex> подскажите архиватор для убунту 10,10 шоб с виндовой кириллицей работал
<chravn> aptitude install virtualbox-ose
<chravn> блин извиняюсь.
<z13> lolens: это Mod4 в убунту
<artus> doctor_alex: lzma
<lolens> z13: А тогда чт за клавиша meta?)
<doctor_alex> ээ, дополнение - гуевый
<lolens> doctor_alex: у меня стандартный гномовский читает норм кирилицу...
<lolens> в рар архиве щас проверил
<doctor_alex> у меня кракозябры
<doctor_alex> в зипе
<doctor_alex> из виндов которые
<artus> кароче любой кроме зипа )
<lolens> artus: как я понял он про пасширение
<lolens> расширение*
<doctor_alex> пробовал пеазип, так он тоже кракозябрами отображает
<doctor_alex> чем распаковать хз
<artus> doctor_alex: iconv ту в помощ )
<artus> тут дело не в архиваторе ) темболее с гуем)
<artus> а в самом ариве )
<artus> *х
<lolens> artus: оппа, а как называется самый норм архиватор под консоль?
<lolens> И как нажатьна клавиатуре meta-jmeta-l ? :)
<admin-skif-biz> а как в консоли сымитировать нажатие кнтрл альтр лефт?
<doctor_alex> оно то может дело и в архиве, но как распаковать его вопрос таки мучает
<artus> распакуй и потом ls | iconv -f cp1252 -t cp850  | iconv -f cp866 -t utf8 в каталоге
<chravn> а какой командой переместить файл? а не копировать?
<artus> mv
<chravn> mv   же переименовывает.
<lolens> :)
<lolens> move
<lolens> mv = move
<artus> mv /xxx/1.x /xxx/xxx/1.x
<chravn> спс.
<artus> проблема в чем? )
<lolens> Трабла в автолуте вичата
<lolens> В каком конфиге автовход меняется
<lolens> Авто Джоине тоесть
<artus> irc.conf
<lolens> спс
<doctor_alex> artus: а проще варианта нет? а то с архивами оченб часто дело иметь приходится
<artus> sudo apt-get install p7zip p7zip-full p7zip-rar
<chravn> ls -R ./ftp/music/ | grep .jpg |        что добавить в конец чтобы переместить все отсеянные файлы?
<Lolens> Вот это интересно... В mc f9 = Команда = Жёсткая ссылка... Всмысле Жёсткая?)))
<Lolens> тоесть не комманда а файл)
<chravn> ааа  выполнил  mv *  ../   все файлы кудато пропали. ((
<doctor_alex> artus: поставил и что дальше делать?
<chravn> locate не находятся.
<Lolens> это типа * =Всё а ../на папку назад?)
<chravn> ну я так тоже думал.
<artus> doctor_alex: а дальше распаковывай
<doctor_alex> как?
<Offoffoff1> Lolens: в смысле man ln
<Lolens> Offoffoff1: ?
<Lolens> Offoffoff1: понял
<chravn> ни кто  случайно на мебельной фабрике не работает?
<Lolens> chravn: это ты к чему?)
<Lolens> chravn: Как это связано с "Ubuntu russian support"? :)
<chravn> это я к тому что целый день не могу найти место где стол на работу заказать. и уже отчаялся на столько что решил спросить тут.
<admin-skif-biz> ну если стол компьютерный, то сюда
<Lolens> chravn: лучше в своем городе пробивай, ато еще за доставку платить...
<Offoffoff1> chravn: IKEA
<Offoffoff1> chravn: почувствуй себя линуксоидом!
<admin-skif-biz> Я кстати, тоже хотел стол на заказ. Даже прогу нашел видовую, мебель проектирующую.
<nexusreglog> Самый трушный стол - обычный офисный на метра полтора и больше шириной и глубиной от 60 см
<chravn> Offoffoff1:  нужен именно под заказ птому как в серверной очень уж всё по феншую стоит.
<Lolens> Блин, реально каким то левым себя тут чествую, тут что, все программеры???
<nexusreglog> Неа
<Offoffoff1> Lolens: неа... я тупой проповедник.
<Offoffoff1> Lolens: узри http://www.ubuntology.ru и подай во славу Убунтячью...
<Lolens> ))))
<Yandzee> Привет всем
<Lolens> Offoffoff1: Почитал, жесть... :)
<Lolens> Yandzee: ку
<nexusreglog> Вечера
<chravn> Offoffoff1: а что за движок у тебя?
<Lolens> идщпукюсщь
<Lolens> bloger.com
<Lolens> движок)
<Offoffoff1> chravn: сломать хочешь?
<chravn> Offoffoff1:  да ты что. я на такую богомерзость еретическую не способен .
<chravn> Offoffoff1:  я это с целью проповедничества ))
<Anton2d> хм, а я какойто еще другой сайт видил тоже убунтология было.
<Lolens> Anton2d: Дык есть такое ага
<Lolens> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBYQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntologia.ru%2F&rct=j&q=%D1%83%D0%B1%D1%83%D0%BD%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%B8%D1%8F&ei=EVf2TOuWLYGfOvq2lcsI&usg=AFQjCNGhM1oAIdUdUHkJ8G32exLvm0Egsg
<hookah> всем ку
<Lolens> http://ubuntologia.ru/
<Lolens> так тоесть)
<chravn> ку
<Anton2d> точно
<Lolens> Offoffoff1: А что получается Эпифаня тожэе браузер?)
<Anton2d> названия почти одинаковые
<Offoffoff1> Lolens: а разве нет?
<Lolens> Offoffoff1: Я думал это клиент обмена сообщений...
<Offoffoff1> empathy
<Lolens> тфу ты..
<Lolens> Точно :)
<Lolens> Не, ну Ubuntu браузер... еее :) Круто ))
<Nebulosa> не тьфу, а нормальные проги
<hookah> офигеть, целый дистрибутив линуксовый специально для эпплов придумали
<Lolens> Где найти статью про ICQ на Jabber?? и где найти консольный Jabber клиент?
<Lolens> hookah: ссылочку на источник  в студию плз
<Nebulosa> Lolens: ты делал apt-cache search jabber?
<Lolens> Nebulosa: нет... Нуб... Не вкурсе что такое...
<hookah> http://www.yellowdoglinux.com/support/hardware/
<Nebulosa> Lolens: дык юзай
<Lolens> hookah: спс
<hookah> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yellow_Dog_Linux
<Lolens> Я финчем юзался, а теперь не катит.. (
<hookah> вроде бы как бы все достойно, а вот список поддерживаемого оборудования - одни маки
<Lolens> :)
<Lolens> Nebulosa: ну и что? вылезло куча чатов,как понять кто из них консольный?
<Nebulosa> там же написано, не?
<Nebulosa> aptitude search jabber пробуй
<Lolens> оппа, а это покатит длумаю centerim - A text-mode multi-protocol instant messenger client
<Lolens> Помню есть такой сильно расхваленный CenterICQ типа консольный и крутой:) Может это из той же стороны...
<Lolens> ААААааааааааааааааааааа! Жуть, мозг взарвало...
<Lolens> CenterIM confiruration и дальше все кракозябры
<Lolens> Что делать?
<Lolens> Тоесть, я так понимаю кирилица как обычно не отображается...
<Lolens> Я это понять не могу -- M-PM-#M-Q~AM-Q~BM-PM-0M-PM-=M-PM->
<Nebulosa> это ноты
<Nebulosa> проиграешь их и получишь сообщение.
<Lolens> Nebulosa: У меня есть музыкальное образование если что...ps. что за опять проблемы с кодировкой...
<Lolens> ппц, вопрос: как исправить ошибку кодировки CenterIM. Ответ: Аськи и подобные клиенты вата, юзай Jabber будешь доволен...
<Lolens> ПРичем на ответ 2+
<Nebulosa> :)
<Nebulosa> слушай а он Jabber вообще держит?
<z13> .йгше
<Lolens> да
<Lolens> http://www.centerim.org/index.php/Main_Page
 * inkvizitor68sl баттхерт на ICQ: вон с канала со своим кактусом!
<Lolens> Он типа многопротокольный
<Lolens> inkvizitor68sl: Знаешь Jabber клиент консольный?
<inkvizitor68sl> Lolens, mcabber, weechat
<AlbertR|alt> подскажите можно ли на мыши A4Tech X7 поменять местами боковые кнопки, т.е. что их функции на нажатие поменялись местами?
<inkvizitor68sl> finch
<Lolens> Эм... В финче вроде нету джаббера
<Offoffoff1> Lolens: ыыыы... с чего бы?
<Offoffoff1> Lolens: я быстрей поверю, что там нет icq
<Lolens> Offoffoff1: тоесть туда надо какой то скрипт присоединять?
<Lolens> тфу...
<Lolens> нашел
<Offoffoff1> Lolens: зачем? это обычный клиент IM
<Lolens> ПРосто слепой, искал Jabber а там XMPP написано
<portos> Всем привет
<Lolens> portos: ку
<Lolens> А для WeeChat надо дополнительный плагин тогда?)
<inkvizitor68sl> в коробке уже давно
<Lolens> А как заполнять Домен и ресурс?оО
<chravn> Lolens:  где?
<Lolens> В Finch когда добавляешь новый акк просит домен и ресурс
<Lolens> Имя пользователя, Домен, ресурс, Пароль, Псевдоним
<chravn> это  что?
<Lolens> chravn: что такое finch?
<Lolens> !finch
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='finch'
<Lolens> Кароч IM клиент
<chravn> в гугле финч это группа)
<Lolens> ъхы
<Lolens> http://mehulved.wordpress.com/2008/07/16/finch-im-client-for-command-line/
<chravn> ну если irc настраивать то понятно.
<chravn> irc.ubuntu.com  это домен.
<chravn> #ubuntu-ru  ресурс.
<Lolens> А джабер?
<chravn> попробуй в домене  jabber.ru
<chravn> и всё.
<Lolens> Понял чуток, Имя: lolens Домен: xmpp.ru
<Lolens> Ресурс получается сервер?
<chravn> ну наверное.
<Lolens> Кажется законектил, теперь разбираемся как им пользоватся))
<Lolens> Научился заходить в комнаты... Смысл? Как Асю трансить сюда?
<Nebulosa> началось..
<Lolens> Nebulosa: Что началось?
<Lolens> !icqs
<ubuntuhelp> Не можешь подключиться к кактусу (ICQ)? Отключи SSL в настройках соединения и будь готов, что твои логи будет читать кто угодно, умеющий пользоваться tcpdump. Говорим спасибо ребятам из Mail.Ru и читаем http://jabberworld.info/
<portos> Пытаюсь подключится к серверу по ssh, ввожу логин и пароль (пароль и логин правильные) программа putty просто закрывается. В чем может быть проблема?
<Nebulosa> омг.. зачем для этого putty вообще использовать?
<Nebulosa> мало терминала?
<portos> пытался и через терминал
<portos> Connection to  closed.
<Nebulosa> значит ssh не фурычит
<portos> фурычило ж... заходил без проблем
<portos> ничего на сервере не менялось не обновлялось
<portos> как же так то...
<portos> и че теперь делать? вообще без вариантов?
<portos> фуууу :-D все нормально! логин не правильный вводил
<bybyby> pytty в основном для виндо-привыкших вроде
<kaljan> hello
<ariezzy> hi
<kaljan> * привет )
<kaljan> запутался)
<Coooler> всем привет
<toxa> прювет всем!!! :) а кто подкасты слушает?
<micro-chipset> toxa: Ну я бывает слушаю
<toxa> посоветуйте что-нить послушать интересненького..... :) а то что-то не находится ничяго
<toxa> да и где их искать лучше...., чтобы удобно было в плеер добавлять :)
<micro-chipset> toxa: это уш кому че нравится сам поищи в гуле да добавляй что нравится
<micro-chipset> Не подскажите по какому принципу ники в ирс в пиджине раскрашены просто любопытно стало
<pingwin__> привет всем
<micro-chipset> Не подскажите по какому принципу ники в ирс в пиджине раскрашены просто любопытно стало
<artus> вот ты еще 3й раз спроси для верности) авось неразглядели)
<artus> если молчат значит незнает никто
<micro-chipset> Обрыв был сети потому подумал ответ просто не увидел
<artus> а.. бывает)
<micro-chipset> вот снова вылетел. чето с нетом сегодня хреново у меня
<chelaxe> ку
<portos> как можно убить процесс?
<chelaxe> killall процесс
<chelaxe> например коньки убить
<chelaxe> kilall conky
<portos> kill -  и номер процесса но процесс не убивает
<chelaxe> *killall
<portos> скайп не убивается
<mezar> kill -9 <id>
<portos> и ядро на 100% грузит
<chelaxe> killall skype
<portos> неа
<portos> висит процесс
<chelaxe> sudo reboot ?
<mezar> xD
<portos> ну это понятно
<portos> не может быть что бы в убунту нельзя было убить процес
<artus> sudo killall  или sudo kill -9
<artus> все мона убить) было бы желание )
<chelaxe> ммм таки да из под рута рубить процесс надо было
<chelaxe> как из консоли читать pdf?
<portos1> kill -9 <id> помог
<artus> ну дык ) на то он и рут )
<portos1> спасибо
<artus> а какой же вкусный автокомплит на kill в zsh )) ну просто загляденье )
<admin-skif-biz> народ, а как в скрипте sh эмулировать нажатие ctrl+alt+left ?
<chelaxe> читать pdf в консоле мона спомощью less
<chelaxe> echo -e "\n" - это энтер... ну а дальше копай
<toxa> а в kvm в качестве диска, можно раздел на реальном жестком выбрать?
<chelaxe> !kvm
<ubuntuhelp> KVM явл. предпочтительным методом виртуализации в Ubuntu. См. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<artus> а смысл?
<admin-skif-biz> блин.. переключение раскладки перестало переключаться ваще.. где копать?
<bybyby> 1.вгугле 2. эмулировать нажатие ctrl+alt+left наверное прийдеться написать программку в бин.коде и ее вызывать
<artus> аплет раскладки)
<ShIzoID> чмаффке
<ShIzoID> я вот что подумал, а если я на нетбуковскую бубунту соберу кеды как она выглядеть будет?
<pingwin_> <ShIzoID> пиздец будет
<artus> @kick pingwin_ не материмсо!
<ShIzoID> думаешь?
<pingwin_> :(
<pingwin_> уже за невинное слово кикают :((((
<artus> @voice pingwin_
<ShIzoID> и не говори, как жить то страшно
<pingwin_> :)))
<snork> вот так выйдеш из подъезда, и...
<pingwin_> и кикнут за мат? О_о
<pingwin_> ужаснэ
<snork> ага, в лицо кикнут))
<ShIzoID> кста странную штуку заметил - обновленное ядро н нетбуке не грузится, грит не найдено устройство
<snork> обновленное до какой?
<Demol> Всем привет! Вот у меня возник вопрос. Воспользовался раз я Ubuntu Customization Kit и Remaster'om для создания своего дистриба. В итоге остались 4 каталога которые я не могу удалить (они под рутом, sudo rmdir не помогает). Как мне их удалить? Каталоги: remaster-root-home, remaster-root, remaster-i
<Demol> so, remaster-apt-cache
<ShIzoID> я не помню какое на 10.10 текущее ядро, 23 в конце
<artus> Demol: а rm -rf их берет?  от рута
<Guest36122> Всем привет
<Guest36122> кто может подсказать как можно драйвера на ATI Radeon Express 1100 поставить
<Demol> artus, ща попробую
<pingwin_> <Guest36122> есть 3 варианта
<pingwin_> 1)скачать с офф сайта
<Demol> artus, спс биг :) взяло :)
<pingwin_> 2)Испогльзовать утилиту для установки
<pingwin_> 3) Юзать гугл
<chelaxe> юзать гугл это первое ндо было
<Guest36122> вот на 2 варианте поподробнее
<Yuretsz> Подскажите как отучить Evolution брать контакты из Pidgin?
<Yuretsz> Как-то включил, а как выключать забыл
<Guest36122>  pingwin_   Испогльзовать утилиту для установки - это что за утилита?
<Guest36122> и где её взять
<artus> утилитистая такая утилита) она еще утилитит)
<Guest36122> не ну эт ясно))
<Guest36122> что она утитилитит
<artus> а вообще мне самому интересно) что ж это за вариант №2 такой )
<Guest36122> ну я так понимаю наверно установка в один клик
<snork> а разве в убунте нужны дрова? 0_о никогда не сталкивался с такой проблемой
<pingwin_> <Guest36122>стандартная утилита
<pingwin_> <Guest36122>называется менеждер драйверов :D
<Guest36122> это которые дополнительные драйвера?
<pingwin_> <Guest36122> ну или поставь Ubuntu Tweak или Alirus
<pingwin_> по-моему они тоже могут поставить
<pingwin_> но не юзал
<pingwin_> Ailurus *
<artus> Guest36122: http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&source=hp&biw=1256&bih=821&q=ubuntu+Radeon+Express+1100&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<Guest36122> а тогда другой вопрос где в убунту посмотреть настройки видеокарты ну и изменить их
<pingwin_> <Guest36122> посмотри "мониторы"
<pingwin_> а так
<pingwin_> правь xorg.conf
<pingwin_> PS http://it-talk.ru/?p=271 -мануал
<artus>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pingwin_> +1
<snork> pingwin, зайди в приват
<HouZZZ> привет всем! мужики, Pidgin пишет ошибку "От https://api.oscar.aol.com/aim/startOSCARSession получен неожиданный ответ: Invalid requested host" и выключает аккаунт.
<HouZZZ> в чем дело может быть?
<pingwin_> <HouZZZ>реконнектнись
<HouZZZ> бесполезно это, уже очень много раз делал
<HouZZZ> и сервер менял
<HouZZZ> и ssl отключал
<pingwin_> не знай
<jillsmitt> у меня ICQ работает, клиент psi
<pingwin_> у меня деолтно от плеча до попы
<pingwin_> и все работает
<jillsmitt> потому что я вижу как плачут люди тут
<pingwin_> выскакивало сегодня сообщение
<hobagos> HouZZZ, все галочки пробовал отключать?
<pingwin_> но реконект спас мир
<jillsmitt> судя по моим наблюдениям транспорт юзать надежнее
<jillsmitt> для Jabber
<HouZZZ> hobagos: нет, не все,  ClientLogin оставлял
<jillsmitt> и для использования майл.ру-джаббера можно использовать транспорт mrim
<chelaxe> как сильверлихт для убунту поставить
<hobagos> как то у меня было такое галочки потыкал вроде прошло
<masashama> У мя пидгин тоже не работал
<pingwin_> <chelaxe>http://itshaman.ru/articles/345/silverlight-pod-linux-ubuntu
<skai> зы.у инки есть годный транспорт с кучей плюшек, включая мейлрушечку и статусы и прочике фигни за 50 рублей в месяц:)
<masashama> исправил тем что в настройках учетки убрал галочку откужато=)
<skai> работоспособность - 99.99% в год:)как у самых надежных серверов
<inkvizitor68sl> гг
<inkvizitor68sl> пока только асечка
<inkvizitor68sl> но другое подниму ))
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: если пойдут клиенты - придется поднять:)и вообще доверь маркетинг тому, кому его преподают:)
<HouZZZ> фиг знает...все галочки потыкал, не помогает
<inkvizitor68sl> чВ
<HouZZZ> а клиент не хочется менять((
<inkvizitor68sl> xD
<pingwin_> бб всем
<HouZZZ> бб
<jillsmitt> 77
<inkvizitor68sl> надо поднимать уже
<snork> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Guest36122> а кто подскажет что за глюк при запуске cairo-dock c opengl часть иконок неотображается и в настройках темы незагружаются
<HouZZZ> мужики, а никто  прогу такую WaterSteamPro не знает? она для расчета свойств водяного пара. виндовая. как думаете, можно ее подключить к openoffice?
<snork> ![ls/mc/man/fdisk]
<Offoffoff> HouZZZ: причем тут OOo?
<HouZZZ> )))
<Offoffoff> HouZZZ: открой прогу, найди алгоритм - перепиши под приличный язык программирования
<Offoffoff> HouZZZ: и отлицензируй по GPL
<HouZZZ> Offoffoff я слабоват в этом))))
<Offoffoff> HouZZZ: найми программиста
<Offoffoff> HouZZZ: организуй конкурс детский, детки тебе напишут прогу эту.
<Guest36122> а кто подскажет что за глюк при запуске cairo-dock c opengl часть иконок неотображается и в настройках темы незагружаются
<Offoffoff> Guest36122: это от частых повторов
<Guest36122> только установил
<Guest36122> первый запуск и вот так
<micro-chipset> Guest36122: не ты не понял глючит это от того что сто раз тут спрашиваешь одно и тоже
<HouZZZ>  Offoffoff: если бы ты был знаком с ТОТ, то твоя идея тебе самому показалась бы не очень удачной
<Offoffoff> с чем?
<Offoffoff> ТОТ - это кто?
<chelaxe> ну этот тот =D
<Offoffoff> Ах тот.. А я думал этот.
<snork> !tot
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='tot'
<HouZZZ> теоретические основы теплотехники - ТОТ
<chelaxe> неее
<chelaxe> !TOT
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='TOT'
<chelaxe> 0_o
<chelaxe> звучит как матан
<skai>  /nick he_who_can_not_be_called
<skai> и будет магия:)
<chelaxe> скай
<HouZZZ> xDD
<enriko_fermi> вообще то энрико
<micro-chipset> skai: :-D
<enriko_fermi> skai: да.кстати очень интересно:)
 * artus забросал enriko_fermi мандаринами
 * enriko_fermi захватил биту и отбил все мандарины:) один большой начал лететь в artus ... счас попадет...
<Ivanof> Добрый вечер. Подскажите  пожалуйста прогу для учёта интернет трафика
<Offoffoff> Ivanof: sams
<enriko_fermi> artus: вот значит что за мандаринки были:)
<artus> enriko_fermi: :'(
<enriko_fermi> artus: а ты в меня ими хотел поппасть:)они опасные
<Ivanof> Offoffoff, спс уже скачиваю )
<artus> enriko_fermi: они фкусные ) а ты нихааароший )
<enriko_fermi> artus: они лежалые небось. с прошлого НГ хранишь небось
<artus> неа) ток сене купил) вот поделитцо хотел)
<lolens> artus: Что купил?)
<enriko_fermi> lolens: не про твою честь покупка
<lolens> Кто нить научите транспортить ICQ контакты в Jabber
<hobagos> а есть такой эффект в компизе чтобы окно на половину экрана разворачивалось или на все свободное пространство?
<enriko_fermi> artus: а почму тогда тебя так отшвырнуло, что ты вылетел от них?
<lolens> enriko_fermi: А я не тебя спрашивал
<enriko_fermi> lolens: это к инки
<enriko_fermi> artus: вишь че:)не уважают власть у нас в стране:)
<Offoffoff> hobagos: есть. grid
<lolens> Кхм... Кто нибудь мне может помочь транс контактов сделать из Аси в Джабер?
<enriko_fermi> lolens: тебе же сказано.с транспортом - к инки
<hobagos> Offoffoff, в дополнительном наборе?
<enriko_fermi> inkvizitor68sl: клиент есть:)обрабатывай:)
<inkvizitor68sl> а?
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: поможешь?
<Offoffoff> hobagos: да
<inkvizitor68sl> lolens, ищешь транспорт jabber-icq... )
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: Читай выше... Я так понял Инки это ты :)
<enriko_fermi> inkvizitor68sl: предложи ему триал пока:)
<inkvizitor68sl> и подключаешь его
<hobagos> lolens, в интернете есть хорошие манулы
<enriko_fermi> inkvizitor68sl: а потом и фулл вершен:)
<lolens> hobagos: ну хотяб на мануалчик киньте...
<inkvizitor68sl> с поиском транспорта могу помочь, но он только на моих доменах работает
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: в Джабере вообще не разбираюсь...
<enriko_fermi> !jabber
<ubuntuhelp> Jabber — система обмена сообщениями на основе открытого протокола XMPP. Клиенты под Linux: Kopete (KDE), Pidgin (GNOME). Cм.: http://www.jabber.org, http://jabberworld.info
<inkvizitor68sl> lolens, http://jabberworld.info/%D0%9F%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B5%D1%85%D0%BE%D0%B4_%D1%81_ICQ_%D0%BD%D0%B0_Jabber
<Shodai> !icq
<ubuntuhelp> ICQ — зло. см: http://static.itmages.ru/i/10/0821/h_1282396981_b251c05dc6.png и читай !icqs если проблемы с подключением.
<Shodai> !qip
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='qip'
<inkvizitor68sl> гыы
<Shodai> :)
<lolens> Спасибо! всем кто помогал :)
<inkvizitor68sl> !qip is <reply> 404 not found
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, inkvizitor68sl
<Shodai> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu.GRUB-Legacy how-to: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/grub_legacy для Восстановление !grub-repair для Интерфейса !grub-iface Начиная с 9.10 используется !grub2
<u1trafresh> Здравствуйте. Умеет ли wget загружать файлы не с начала, а с N-ого байта?
<enriko_fermi> !qip
<ubuntuhelp> 404 not found
<enriko_fermi> годно.одобряю
<enriko_fermi> u1trafresh: man wget
<inkvizitor68sl> ттак... я ща... я сервер ковыряю пока что ) цыц
<Shodai> !burg
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='burg'
<inkvizitor68sl> там таки битрриксы пачками
<inkvizitor68sl> хоть и 8 ведер
<u1trafresh> enriko_fermi, извините, но ман я и сам могу почитать
<enriko_fermi> u1trafresh: ну так почитай
<u1trafresh> ну так мне мб кто по быстрее бы сказал
<enriko_fermi> u1trafresh: в нем о всех функциях есть.если в нем нет - значит бери сурцы и пиши свое дополнение к вгет
<Offoffoff> http://www.ubuntology.ru/search/label/jabber
<lolens> Offoffoff: Хехех) щас, подорвем себе мозг))
<Sergey_IT> u1trafresh, быстро только прыщики вскакивают
<enriko_fermi> Offoffoff: да вроде отправили его на почитать уже, отче
<u1trafresh> Sergey_IT, типо чето умное сказал?
<Sergey_IT> ага ))
<TBst_> привет всем
<TBst_> )
<Sergey_IT> ку
<TBst_> qq
<enriko_fermi> чмоки всем в этом чьятике
<TBst_>  есть вопрос
<enriko_fermi> TBst_: а у кого их нет
<TBst_> кто поможет?
<Sergey_IT> неси
<TBst_> ))
<enriko_fermi> TBst_: вот меня интересует, а возможно ли добится движения частиц быстрее скорости света, используя электромагнетизм
<TBst_> tbst@tbst:~$ sudo  apt-get install mozilla
<TBst_> Чтение списков пакетов... Готово
<TBst_> Ошибка шиныдерева зависимостей... 0%
<Sergey_IT> enriko_fermi, нет
<nexusreglog> Кстате насчет транспортов. У меня допустим к серверу ризона не конектит, ирк серверу, в логах еджаберда ничего, куда копать?
<masashama> хм возможно все
<masashama> только захотеть бы
<inkvizitor68sl> nexusreglog, в сторону днсов и фаера
<inkvizitor68sl> а блин
<inkvizitor68sl> вон ты о чём
<lolens> А что Пингвин из офф репы убран чтоли?оО
<inkvizitor68sl> настройки неверно вбил
<inkvizitor68sl> lolens, пинвгивн ?
<enriko_fermi> Sergey_IT: а откуда тебе знать?всего полвека назад считали, что атом - мельчайщая частица и неделимая
<nexusreglog> Фаера нет, к фриноде все ок
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: Зшвпшт
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: pidgin
<inkvizitor68sl> он короче голубь
<inkvizitor68sl> а не пингвин )
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: Опп... не знал :)
<inkvizitor68sl> хД
<Sergey_IT> enriko_fermi, не пол века, а больше века
<inkvizitor68sl> или воробей
<inkvizitor68sl> не помню
<inkvizitor68sl> но в общем летает и гадит.
<TBst_> ЛЮДИ
<TBst_> ))
<masashama> вот у меня дело! субтитры не робят на стандартном проигрывателе! Подскажите хорошую альтернативу чтоб работали сабы и приятное оформление что было
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: просто в общем я не думаю что у меня получется транс седлать через финч))
<inkvizitor68sl> ы
<inkvizitor68sl> лучше через gajim
<masashama> как допустим у KMplayer
<masashama> в винде
<nexusreglog> Смплеер
<masashama> Ок спс
<inkvizitor68sl> vlc
<inkvizitor68sl> masashama, vlc
<enriko_fermi> Sergey_IT: знаешь всего 10 лет назад люди думали, что земля плоская и центр вселенной
<masashama> ага пасибка
<inkvizitor68sl> !vlc | !!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111111111111
<ubuntuhelp> !!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111111111111: VLC (VideoLan Client) - видео/аудио плеер.
<inkvizitor68sl> xD
<Sergey_IT> enriko_fermi, некоторые и сейчас так думают
<artus> гг
<TBst_> СЕРГЕЙ
<enriko_fermi> inkvizitor68sl: чччччч. тихо тихо:) у тебя там сервер настраивается:)
<TBst_> ))
<inkvizitor68sl> дада
<enriko_fermi> inkvizitor68sl: не пугай его
<TBst_> НУ ЧТО ВЫ ДУМАЕТЕ ПО МОЕМУ ВОПРОСУ?
<enriko_fermi> Sergey_IT: но 10 лет назад официально думали так.тока в 2000 папа римский официально признал землю круглой
<nexusreglog> TBst_: капс убери
<enriko_fermi> @voice TBst_
<artus> @voice TBst_
<enriko_fermi> artus: :-Р
 * lolens устанавливает gajim :)
<TBst_> ппц
<Sergey_IT> enriko_fermi, в церкви не думают, а верят!!
<TBst_> дали канал поддержки
<artus> enriko_fermi: переименуйсо) те много буков не идеть)
<enriko_fermi> TBst_: так ты вопрос не задал
<TBst_> задал
<enriko_fermi> TBst_: да?и где же?
<masashama> тебя просто не поняли
<masashama> задай еще раз
<masashama> со знаками вопроса
<TBst_> tbst@tbst:~$ sudo  apt-get install mozilla
<TBst_> Чтение списков пакетов... Готово
<TBst_> Ошибка шиныдерева зависимостей... 0%
<TBst_> что за ошибка и как ее решить
<TBst_> ?
<enriko_fermi> вот теперь задал.поздравляю
<masashama> =)
<enriko_fermi> несложно же было спросить
<TBst_> спасибо отвечайте пожалуйста
<TBst_> )
<TBst_> я это спросил уже
<TBst_> ))
<artus> TBst_: я те уже говорил ) логи давай )
<enriko_fermi> TBst_: поставить осмысленный пакет попробуй
<TBst_> аааааааааааа
<nexusreglog> TBst_:  фирефокс пакет, а не мозила вроде
<TBst_> народ поймите я еще не совсем перестроился на линь
<enriko_fermi> TBst_: а то напоминаешь тех, кто говорит, что им сегодня придут ставить программку майкрософт
<Shodai> а зачем вам мозила?О_о
<enriko_fermi> Shodai: ну так компания то профит приносит:)
<inkvizitor68sl> а у немцев же -2 часа от мск?
<TBst_> это все равно любой пакет который не стави эта хрень вылазит
<enriko_fermi> inkvizitor68sl: гмт+2 у германии
<Shodai> enriko_fermi:ну раз компания просит)) Так то хром куда получше будет_
<inkvizitor68sl> а у нас сейчас +4 ?
<enriko_fermi> inkvizitor68sl: *1
<enriko_fermi> плюс один:)очепятка
<inkvizitor68sl> а, всё
<inkvizitor68sl> -2 тогда у них от нас
<nexusreglog> TBst_: sudo apt-get update
<inkvizitor68sl> ещё 35 минут и розыгрыш, хехе
<Ilang> здравствуйте
<SpeciaGuset> ôûâôûâ
<enriko_fermi> inkvizitor68sl: ну у них же тоже зимнее время есть
<enriko_fermi> !utf8 | SpeciaGuset
<ubuntuhelp> SpeciaGuset: Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<inkvizitor68sl> ать
<Shodai> inkvizitor68sl: что за розыгрыш?)
<artus> TBst_: логи блин где?
<TBst_> ша будут
<inkvizitor68sl> так я вам и сказал )
<inkvizitor68sl> пока чего нить не выиграю - не скажу
<enriko_fermi> inkvizitor68sl:  мы все равно не участвуем же:)так хоть поделись:)
<nexusreglog> Только в пасту!
<bybyby> желательно выйгрышем
<inkvizitor68sl> намекаю.... самый дешевый немецкий хостер ;)
<enriko_fermi> inkvizitor68sl: и ты выиграешь себе серверов?
<inkvizitor68sl> думаю да
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя сегодня они читалку разыгрывают оО
<enriko_fermi> inkvizitor68sl: ну если читалка не нравится - отдай мне:)
<inkvizitor68sl> хД
<inkvizitor68sl> да у меня и так уже гаджетов в сумке ><
<artus> O_o
<inkvizitor68sl> цифровик, хард, ноут, зарядки...
<TBst_> теперь у меня диспечер файлов не открывается
<Shodai> делись с народом :P
<TBst_> *
<TBst_> (
<inkvizitor68sl> + по карманам - флешка, телефон, плеер, ушки
<inkvizitor68sl> а ещё и читалку таскать, угу хД
<artus> TBst_: потому что у тебя отваливаетцо винт
<TBst_> (
<enriko_fermi> inkvizitor68sl: так где этот розыгрыш то проходит?
<inkvizitor68sl> у хетзнерят
<hobagos> отпишите в личку, пожалуйста, те у кого тема иконок faenza
<enriko_fermi> !pm | hobagos
<ubuntuhelp> hobagos: Уважайте своих собеседников. Вопросы следует задавать на канале, а не в приватах отдельным участникам конференции. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register
<TBst_> какой текстовый редактор стандартный кроме vi
<Offoffoff> nano же
<Offoffoff> TBst_: познай apropos же
<inkvizitor68sl> inky@eeepc:~$ apropos nano
<inkvizitor68sl> traceroute-nanog.db (1) - print the route packets trace to network host
<inkvizitor68sl> Ъ
<inkvizitor68sl> inky@eeepc:~$ apropos eee-applet
<inkvizitor68sl> eee-applet (1)       - A systray applet for Eee Pc
<inkvizitor68sl> парсер лох в общем)
<SpeciaGuest> how to change charset in miranda windows?
<nexusreglog> >>in miranda windows
<nexusreglog> lol
<TBst_> как запустить проверку жесткого на битые сектора с последующем исправлением ошибок либо затиранием сектора?
<nexusreglog> исправление ясен фиг
<TBst_> хх
<TBst_> это был вопрос как запустить т е команда для запуска
<nexusreglog> если не спасет мхдд и ремап в помощь
<Offoffoff> TBst_: Система/Администрирование/Дисковая Утилита
<TBst_> а в kubunte&
<TBst_> ?
<Offoffoff> TBst_: KDE зло.
<Offoffoff> TBst_: ты познал одну из гримас зла
<TBst_> а что поделать если убунту не работала
<Ilang> гном тоже не ангел
<Ilang> кстати
<TBst_> не запускалось софтвэ
<TBst_> блин
<nexusreglog> кеды 3.5 были годные
<TBst_> я вообще
<TBst_> что делать?
<Sergey_IT>  TBst_, гляди, революцию не затей (
<TBst_> всмысле?
<TBst_> )
<TBst_> все
<TBst_> ппц
<TBst_> выбросить вске
<TBst_> все
<TBst_> из окна
<TBst_> (
<TBst_> пойду курить
<inkvizitor68sl> битрикс меня пугает
<inkvizitor68sl> gen: 0.032 s
<inkvizitor68sl> Время создания страницы: 0.0524 сек.
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<inkvizitor68sl> это как вообще?
<Sergey_IT> inkvizitor68sl, телепортация ?
<inkvizitor68sl> вероятн
<inkvizitor68sl> фбаш сегодня жжот
<hobagos> куда нужно кинуть libflashplayer.so, флеш плеер )
<hobagos> /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/?
<Ilang> как в дебиан пакет seamonkey называеться?
<imax1> привет) кто нибудь юзает playonlinux??? почему он не видид диск или тупо папку с игрой, когда я прописываю при установке??
<xoma> файловая система линукса чуствительна к регистру
<Sergey_IT> да и не только
<xoma> тоесть если папка называется ПаПкАсИгРоЙ, то и писать надо как ПаПкАсИгРоЙ а не папкасигрой
<Sergey_IT> да
<imax1> я знаю, я ж не нуб)
<Sergey_IT> да
<Sergey_IT> возможно
<xoma> тогда скажи как именно ты пытаешся игру поставить
<imax1> POL установка, выбираю игрушку, потом путь к самой игре, потом какой-то аонфиг для wine качается ну  и пара доп файлов если это надо. дальше сам процесс установки игры - ну это как под окнами и потом POL чето мутит и завершает установку! я так gta VC ставил, но щас воÑ
<imax1> кста, когда видит, то он сам запускает установщик игрушки!
<imax1> тобишь setup.exe ну или чето другое в зависимости от игрушки
<artus> пиджин такой пиджин
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, дада
<lolens> !icqs
<ubuntuhelp> Не можешь подключиться к кактусу (ICQ)? Отключи SSL в настройках соединения и будь готов, что твои логи будет читать кто угодно, умеющий пользоваться tcpdump. Говорим спасибо ребятам из Mail.Ru и читаем http://jabberworld.info/
<inkvizitor68sl> интересно, они сами это видят?
<artus> неа
 * lolens напился... теперь можно делать транспорт контактов из аси))
<Sergey_IT> lolens, а может еще чуть-чуть и будет не до контактов?
<inkvizitor68sl> кто будет учавствовать в бетатесте jabber сервера то потом) ?
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: добавь реплей о том что нефиг простыни ваять в пиджине )
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы
<inkvizitor68sl> так есть же
<HouZZZ> !icqs
<ubuntuhelp> Не можешь подключиться к кактусу (ICQ)? Отключи SSL в настройках соединения и будь готов, что твои логи будет читать кто угодно, умеющий пользоваться tcpdump. Говорим спасибо ребятам из Mail.Ru и читаем http://jabberworld.info/
<imax1> бля, тут кто нить может сказать почему playonlinux не видит каталог/cdrom с игрой????
<artus> @kick imax1 не материтцо!
<fffars> привет всем.
<xoma> POL устаМПвка, выбОраю Огрушку, пПтПЌ путь к саЌПй Огре, пПтПЌ какПй-тП аПМфОг Ўля wine качается Му  О пара ЎПп файлПв еслО этП МаЎП. Ўальше
<xoma> саЌ прПцесс устаМПвкО Огры - Му этП как пПЎ ПкМаЌО О пПтПЌ POL четП ЌутОт О завершает устаМПвку! я так gta VC ставОл, МП щас вПÑ
<artus> еще один
<xoma> это не совсем корректное обьяснение как ты запускаешь игру..
<fffars> кто знает как в Си обрабатывать аргументы, которые передаются программе? ну в баше это $1 $2
<Sergey_IT> man main
<fffars> Нет справочной страницы для main
<Sergey_IT> ага, удивительно (
<fffars> ну а ты знаешь?
<Sergey_IT> int main(int argc, char**argv)
<fffars> ну и что
<fffars> в лс мне не опишешь в краце?
<lolens> xoma: CmeHu KoDuPoBky Ha UTF-8
<lolens> xoma: Упс...
<lolens> xoma: Не так понял, сорри :)))
<Sergey_IT> argc - число параметров в строке, минимум 1 - сам вызов программы
<lolens> Што за фигня, почему на jabber.ru не регает?
<lolens> Ошибка при регистрации. Повторите попытку позже.
<lolens> С серваком чтото?
<lolens> Ни через клиент не через сайт
<inkvizitor68sl> ник занят
<lolens> Ааа... может в нике нельзя употреблять "_"?
<inkvizitor68sl> может
<lolens> Блин, все равно, произошла ошибка при создании учетой записи: Conflict
<lolens> ыыы... мыло занято)
<lolens> Эмм... А как сервис транспорта найти? Я вот тут нашел http://jabberworld.info/%D0%A1%D0%BF%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BE%D0%BA_%D0%BF%D1%83%D0%B1%D0%BB%D0%B8%D1%87%D0%BD%D1%8B%D1%85_%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%81%D0%BF%D0%BE%D1%80%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%B2_ICQ
<lolens> Но чтот не 1 не катит...
<lolens> А на jabber.ru нету транспорта на icq
<lolens> ошибка такая: Этот сервис не содержит ничего, что можно было бы просмотреть.
<lolens> нашел mo.pp.ru
<tengry> lolens: и что там?))
<lolens> Есть транспорт ICQ.. только жуть... Мне все контакты только логинами пришли... тоесть 123345567 у всех такие имена.. ((
<lolens> И статусы не показывает...
<tengry> скромники))
<lolens> А не... он всем запрос на авторизацию кинул... жуть)
<artus> lolens: хуже только когда приходит чтописят запросов на авторизацию )
<tengry> московский военный округ)))
<artus> а потом тебе начинают стучать стописят человек с вопросом что это было )
<artus> вовово )))
<artus> самая веселуха )
<lolens> artus: эм..
<lolens> artus: что мне теперь делать с учетом что у меня около 150 человек в асе?
<lolens> Все еще уведомления о запросе подписки идут...
<tengry> объяви их спамерами ))
<lolens> А в телефон теперь тоже Джаббер клиент кидать?)
<artus> lolens: только смиритцо и всем обяснять что это как бе случайно )
<vir0id> Всем привет. У кого нибудь процесс firefox-bin  загружает процессор на 130 % =))
<artus> у тебя )
<vir0id> artus так вот почему ты такой счастливый? =))
<lolens> vir0id: С твоей траблой ты не должен быть так счастлив...
<Sergey_IT> ночью и не такое привидится
<vir0id> lolens я оптимист =)
<Sergey_IT> молодец, я тоже, 130% не предел )
<vir0id> Sergey_IT эт не глюк.
<lolens> Что за группа появилась? Наблюдатели в Jabber'e?
<vir0id> в смысле глюк, но он не мой
<Sergey_IT> vir0id, а кто показывает?
<vir0id> top
<Sergey_IT> значит его бага
<artus> lolens: они будут следить за тобой )
<Sergey_IT> неправильно считает
<lolens> Блин, самая проблемма теперь в том что я не знаю кто есть кто... у меня все были по приывчке подписанны... А теперь...
<lolens> artus: вот как понять кто такой с описанием: Добрый день - я олень
<lolens> И больше никакой информации кроме ника мне не известного..
<tengry> vir0id: сколько ядер, столько и сотен %%
<artus> lolens: вот почему транспорт зло) он сразу поставит пред тобой вопрос - кто все эти люди )
<tengry> т.е 4 ядра - 400%
<Sergey_IT> tengry, еще может и ниток, и где-то ошибается
<lolens> artus: Сейчас пытаюсь незаметным способом выяснить кто оН?
<Sergey_IT> tengry, может и 800%
<tengry> )))
<tengry> в 1004
<tengry> )))
<vir0id> tengry дык одно ядро acer aspire one AoA150
<tengry> АААААААААААААА тады не...
<artus> lolens: печальнее будет только завтра с утра ) когда тебя уже начнут спрашивать кто ты то )
<lolens> artus: ))) Слушай, а почему не у кого нет статусов и вобщем то что такое ключ openPGP ?
<lolens> artus: И кто такие НАБЛЮДАТЕЛИ?
<vir0id> вообщем... тормозит ФФ. Страничку загружаю, и ФФ тухнет. Время примерно от 3-х до 6-ти минут. Флешы блокирует Адблок.
<only_you> Объявлено об объединении  Microsoft и Linux. Эмблемой новой системы выбран пингвин, выпадающий в окно.
<artus> lolens: а ты какую таблетку выбирал? красную или синюю ?? )))
<lolens> only_you: а что Линукс с Майкросовт объеденяются?
<lolens> artus: Gajim :)
<artus> lolens: ну да ) вон прям завтра после обеда и начнут)
<lolens> artus: ррр... а что другова выхода нет я так понимаю?
<artus> неа... только в окно... ибо дверь заколочена... а ты про что собсно? )))
<lolens> artus: Я курил или ты курил?
<vir0id> Вообщем мне все посоветуют убивать ФФ  который из коробки и ставить ФФ из оф. сайта? Я прав? =)))
<artus> кстати да
<artus> vir0id: ставь ночные сборки
<artus> а лутше хромиум )
 * lolens с взорваным мозгом и с огорчением из-за Jabber'a ушёл курить...
<vir0id> artus не особо я люблю хромиум. Там шкурку подобрать сложно к моему декстопу
<vir0id> ну да... это единственный минус
<vir0id> я сволоч привередливая
<vir0id> =))
<artus> гг.. минус ))
<artus> женитцо вам надо барин )
<vir0id> artus рановато будет, сударь. =)
<nexusreglog> lolens: транспорт асечки можеп преобразовать имена в ники
<nexusreglog> надо только найти кнопку в клиенте
<artus> nexusreglog: ога... и авторизировать стописят человек )
<nexusreglog> в чем проблема, окно в одном месте открываеться об авторизации
<nexusreglog> сиди и тыч неглядя)
<artus> неа) расползаетцо по всему екрану )
<artus> *Э
<lolens> nexusreglog: в том что если даже они примут свои нынешние ники я их не узнаю, так как добавлял некоторых года 3 назад и они уже раз стопятцот поменяли ник
<lolens> ненавижу людей которые ник меняют!
<lolens> Имя: Анастасия Ник: Псих О себе: Люблю сашу и только его...
<lolens> Жуть...
<lolens> А, еще день рождения показывает... А остальной инфы нету!
<GP-2700> ВО был мега сиди убунту ставился через такуюто мать)),скачал двд незнаю какую теперь мать звать)))всё через задд...хд
<vir0id> lolens а тебе очень надо?
<artus> lolens: раслабсо) завтра познакомишся )
<lolens> ну как бэ человекав 5 надо мне... А я хз какие у них уины :)
<lolens> Щас напишу всем, привет давай знакомится :)
<inkvizitor68sl> не матерись
 * lolens некак не может оторватся покурить
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: Я сматерился? ааа... икс 3 это мат... понятно)))
<vir0id> lolens во! Точно. Покурить.  Кто первый?
<lolens> Сорри
<lolens> vir0id: я!
<lolens> жуть...
<lolens> такой вопрос: можно ли в Jabber'e сомтреть Статус, Хстатус? и как?)
<vir0id> lolens накурился до жути что ли?
<vir0id> ыыы
<lolens> Клиент: Gajim или Finch
<lolens> vir0id: ага
<artus> lolens: можно
<inkvizitor68sl> lolens, можно
<lolens> artus: У меня нарисован человек с вопросом, вот весь статус...
<inkvizitor68sl> на моём транспорте хДДД
<inkvizitor68sl> на моём транспорте можно всё, лол
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: Это как?
<inkvizitor68sl> lolens, ну так. на транспортах отключают х-статусы
<lolens> А у тебя включен?
<lolens> Адресс?
<inkvizitor68sl> только на потестировать
<lolens> Жаль...
<inkvizitor68sl> ну или за полтинник
<inkvizitor68sl> в мес.
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: я проще вернусь к ICQ
<inkvizitor68sl> хДД
<inkvizitor68sl> skai кажись мы не правы были)
<inkvizitor68sl> lolens, не, ну на самом деле хороший ICQ транспорт нехило кушает ЦПУ на сервере
<inkvizitor68sl> поэтому они все в минимальных конфигах крутятся
<inkvizitor68sl> без статусов и прочего
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: А почему тогда Убунтоводы Джаббер Юзают?
<inkvizitor68sl> потому что убунтоводы юзают джаббер. а аська им не нужнаю.
<nexusreglog> сколько проблем-то, я зопилил свой джаббер сервер с блекджеком и шл..транспортами на дом сервачке и всио)))
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: Мой Finch отказывается конектить к асе...
<inkvizitor68sl> lolens, обнови
<inkvizitor68sl> nexusreglog, ну я на вдске в дойчляндии)
<inkvizitor68sl> ээ..
<inkvizitor68sl> ну лан, не буду говорить о том, что вдска на моём же сервере
<lolens> Уже установлена самая новая версия finch.
<toxa> :)
<lolens> терминал так говорит
<lolens> От https://api.oscar.aol.com/aim/startOSCARSession получен неожиданный ответ                            │
<lolens> │: Invalid requested host
<inkvizitor68sl> lolens, лол
<inkvizitor68sl> сервер то пропиши новый
<inkvizitor68sl> login.icq.com
<lolens> Он не новый, он у меня и прописан!
<inkvizitor68sl> lolens, тогда ssl выруби )
<lolens> таже фишка...
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: та же ошибка
<inkvizitor68sl> client login выруби
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: оО зашло)
<inkvizitor68sl> ггг
<Poshlykov> просто пиджин обновите до последней версии и все будет окей!
<lolens> щас будем читать что я выключил))
<lolens> Poshlykov: Я с Finch сижу...
<Poshlykov>  lolens: ну тогда его обнови
<lolens> Уже установлена самая новая версия finch.
<lolens> Убрал ссл и логин и все пошло
<Poshlykov> незнаю у меня в пиждине все пашет и ссл и логин
<lolens> А кто нить вкурсе? есть ли ICQ клиенты консольные с поддержкой хСтатус?:)
<inkvizitor68sl> lolens, финч
<lolens> Оппаньки
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: А как х-статус настроить? у меня не показывает
<inkvizitor68sl> хз
<inkvizitor68sl> упс
<inkvizitor68sl> @kick inkvizitor68sl забываешься
<inkvizitor68sl> @kick inkvizitor68sl ошибся каналом
<inkvizitor68sl> хехе
<inkvizitor68sl> не помню
<inkvizitor68sl> погугли
<inkvizitor68sl> libpurple то поддерживает их
<inkvizitor68sl> почему не должен финч то
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: А что это аказывается мат? а почему меня не кикнули? за х3?
<inkvizitor68sl> lolens, лень.
<inkvizitor68sl> ты видел скока напечатать надо, чтобы киккнуть?
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: а как же алики?:)
<lolens> не катят?
<inkvizitor68sl> ы?
<inkvizitor68sl> не
<lolens> ЖУТЬ! что за бред http://otvet.mail.ru/question/35126318/
<inkvizitor68sl> мда
<neoplus> тест =\
<some1_> есть 2 винта на 1-м вин 7 на втором линукс (минт 10). вчера убил загрузчик в вин 7. пытаясь востановить убил grub. как востановить grub?
<Sergey_IT> some1_ физически 2 hdd?
<some1_> Sergey_IT: их всего 4. на первых двух установлены оси
<some1_> Sergey_IT: физических
<Sergey_IT> some1_, так надо загрузчики каждой ОС на свой диск писать (и мбр)
<hobagos> загрузка с лайв сиди возможна?
<some1_> Sergey_IT: ето и пытался сделать но убил  grub
<some1_> hobagos: с него пишу
<Sergey_IT> some1_, а чтобы не запортить, при восстановлениях отключать другие диски
<lolens> Груб и ливСд не связано
<hobagos> хах, ну я восстановить то груб только с лайва можно)
<some1_> так как востановить grub? нашел вот ето: http://www.sorgonet.com/linux/grubrestore/ но там только 1 винт
<some1_> боюсь опять испортить
<Sergey_IT> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_grub
<some1_> Sergey_IT: спасибо вроде то что искал
<Neo_plus> не подскажете как в ICQ Empathy включить отображение групп?
<Sergey_IT> some1_, угадай, сколько ссылок было на запрос "восстановление grub" на форуме ;)
<Neo_plus> а как можно выключить Безопасное подключение MD5 в iCQ Empathy не знаете? =)
<lolens> Как настроить х-статусы в Finch
<Neo_plus> оч жаль
<some1_> Sergey_IT: проблемка http://paste.ubuntu.com/538825/
<inkvizitor68sl> никто не в курсе, как в ведроид маркете отфильтровать по производителю софтины?
<hobagos> а fdisk что показывает?
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: grep же )
<inkvizitor68sl> гг
<lolens> Блин, народ, помогите плз с finch. Как включить х-статус. Как включить озвучку-оповещение о входящем сообщении. Как убрать отображение груп?
<artus> lolens: а не много ли ты хочеш от консольной то приблуды? )
<Taurendil> вово) ахах
<lolens> artus: Нет.
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl говорит что х-статус там можно юзать. Озвучка есть в настройках тока у меня почему то не пашет. А отображение груп...да не так важно)
<some1_> вроде получилось... спасибо за помощь
<artus> lolens: ты какой ирк клиент юзаеш?
<lolens> artus: WeeChat
<artus> воо
<lolens> artus: а что?
<artus> lolens: а потести плагин жабера
<artus> а в нем транспорты на аську )
<lolens> artus: эм... эти транспорты... неееееееее.. спасиб
<artus> гг
<lolens> artus: Я же тока что транспорт делал...
<artus> ну тут главное всех авторизировать)
<artus> и выдержать ответку )
<Taurendil> lolens, а чем не устраивают?
<lolens> Taurendil: транспорты?
<artus> Taurendil: а ты никогда не добавлял на стописят человек в ростере транспорт? они ж все авторизироватьцо лезут )
<Taurendil> вы что погнали?) они авторизацию у меня никогда не просили, вот в транспорте на мейл-агент да
<Taurendil> lolens,
<Taurendil> дада
<lolens> Taurendil: У меня требует... А какой клиент Юзаешь?
<Taurendil> гаджим
<lolens> Taurendil: Странно, я когда трансу делал тоже с него...
<Taurendil> всю жизнь) без потерь и заморочек)
<artus> Taurendil: ну если у тя в аське 150 контактов.. и ты впервые их заводиш в гаджиме(покрайней мере в гаджиме) в аськотранспорт .. вот тут начинаетцо веселуха )
<lolens> Taurendil: х-статусы и просто статусы тоже видишь?
<Taurendil> так, чтобы вы знали, транспорты бывают на асю трех видлв
<Taurendil> читаем википедию
<Taurendil> да, все видно
<lolens> в википедии 2 написано
<lolens> D!icqs
<lolens> !icqs
<ubuntuhelp> Не можешь подключиться к кактусу (ICQ)? Отключи SSL в настройках соединения и будь готов, что твои логи будет читать кто угодно, умеющий пользоваться tcpdump. Говорим спасибо ребятам из Mail.Ru и читаем http://jabberworld.info/
<lolens> icq, (JIT, PyICQt)
<Taurendil> из три, я не помню где читал, там и ссылы на сервера были
<lolens> У меня все транспорты каторые написаны по этой ссылке не пашут... cq, (JIT, PyICQt)
<lolens> http://jabberworld.info/*
<Taurendil> я всегда сидел с icq.skovpen.org
<Taurendil> не помню таких трабл
<Taurendil> хотя в асе не сижу давно))
<Taurendil> может щас и так
<Taurendil> короче рука не отвалится дать авторизацию 100 контактам или сколько у тебя там. я лично считаю, что человеку незачем абсолютно иметь столько контактов в росте, тк по факту он общается постоянно максимум с 25-30
<XuMuK> всем ку)
<lolens> Taurendil: не спорю...
<lolens> привет
<Taurendil> q
<lolens> Блин, придется qutIM ставить а так не охотца.. :(((
<lolens> Виндузятник с qip'a старого пишет, мне кракозябры доходят...
<Taurendil> так в настройках кодировку ать
<Taurendil> и все норма
<lolens> дык с остальных то все норм приходит... и так стоит CP-1251
<Taurendil> значит у него стоит какая-то лажа)
<artus> lolens: CP1251 поставь
<artus> без -
<XuMuK> artus: ку) каг делищщи?)
<artus> XuMuK: да помаленьку )изничтожаю запасы пенного хлебного напитка с мандаринами в пркуску )
<XuMuK> artus: фигасе ты даешь - пивчег с цитрусами))
<Taurendil> как идет?)
<lolens> artus: спс
<XuMuK> artus: а я щас заколачиваю дары солнечного Морокко))
<artus> Taurendil: после литра молока с зефиром просто замечательно )
<artus> lolens: помогло чтоль? ))
<XuMuK> artus: таг что минут через 10 буду каг ты))
<artus> ))
<Taurendil> ууу, жесть) не вывернуло еще?)
<artus> а че .. должно? )
<lolens> artus: ага
<Taurendil> хахха, да хз, я как-то не пробовал такого вытворять со своим желудком)
<artus> ну и гуд )
<jktu> q all
<lolens> q
<lolens> bb
<lolens> Смешной какой то)
<XuMuK> или просто настраивает клиент для ирки
<Landgraff> усем привет :)
<lolens> ку
<inkvizitor68sl> Landgraff, ку
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: может вспомнил как х-статус в финче настроить?((
<inkvizitor68sl> ytn
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: а ты уверен что это возможно?)
<inkvizitor68sl> ннет
<inkvizitor68sl> точнее
<san4o> кто нибуть скачивал Linux Format за 10-11 месяцы 2010 ? поделитесь ссылочкой
<inkvizitor68sl> уверен, что это возможно, ибо purple
<inkvizitor68sl> но не уверен, что конкретно твой пакет финча такое умеет
<lolens> Эм... дык я и другой могу установить мне не сложно))
<inkvizitor68sl>  finch-2.7.3-0.1mdv2010.0.x86_64.rpm поддерживал
<inkvizitor68sl> но тебе его поставить сложноъъ
<lolens> х86_64 не поставлю)
<lolens> У меня нет 64 битного проца
<lolens> 32 ток
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> а то что рпм - пофиг хД
<inkvizitor68sl> алиен не так крут, как может показаться
<lolens> да) я вкурсе что компилить надо)
<lolens> Я просто не против потратить на это хоть всю ночь))
<inkvizitor68sl> и скомпилить не получится.
<lolens> :(
<lolens> Дык что выхода вообще никокого?
 * lolens в огорчении ушёл курить... (Чтото я с этим линуксом все огорчаюсь и огорчаюсь((( )
<inkvizitor68sl> гугль
<lolens> гугль дурак(( попробуй в гугле прописать finch посмеешься наверно :)
<lolens> Ладно, попробую , тока покурю сначало)
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: спс, что указал куда смотреть :)
<inkvizitor68sl> не
<inkvizitor68sl> ой
<inkvizitor68sl> Landgraff, не гамалсся
<inkvizitor68sl> lolens, Using Finch – Pidgin – Trac - [ Перевести эту страницу ]
<inkvizitor68sl> For details on how to do this, read 'man finch'. Here's a small example to show how to rebind alt+ctrl+n to switch to the next window: In ~/.gntrc, add ...
<Landgraff> inkvizitor68sl: убойная весч
<inkvizitor68sl> первый результат
<inkvizitor68sl> Landgraff, ееепц. конец цитаты.
<Landgraff> inkvizitor68sl: дык вроде много есть не должна :)
<inkvizitor68sl> ееепц - ничто
<inkvizitor68sl> если игра есть хоть что то - на ееепц она тупит
<Landgraff> inkvizitor68sl: ну тебе веднее :)
<_Arsen_> Кто-нить подскажет прогу для создания фото-презентаций под музыку.. ну чтобы там переходы всякие были и т.д.. с экспортом в видеофайл?
<inkvizitor68sl> эм
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<inkvizitor68sl> эта прога назвается "видоредактор обыкновенный"
<inkvizitor68sl> pitivi например
<_Arsen_> Да, я пытался крутить в питиви.. он вроде не мог увеличивать фотки... просто раскидывал их как есть на таймлайне
<_Arsen_> ща еще покручу. мож новая версия вышла. я еще в убунту 10.04 крутить ее пытался
<lolens> Я смысл обновлятся до 10.10? и можно ли обновится с .iso образа?
<lolens> есть* вместо "Я"
<san4o> _Arsen_: в поиске синаптика напиши slideshow
<_Arsen_> san4o: да, вроде нашел... ща поюзаю. спасибо
<lolens> можно ли обновится с .iso образа с 10.04 до 10.10?
<inkvizitor68sl> нетт.
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: ты не знаешь какую команду надо ввести чтобы финч звуки издавал
<lolens> play% ?
<lolens> или как то так...
<inkvizitor68sl> aplay %
<inkvizitor68sl> как то та, да хД
<lolens> :)
<lolens> Я нубло)
<lolens> Ааа... тут проще настроить)
#ubuntu-ru 2010-12-02
<preved37368> доброй ночи! помогите пожалуйста потестить скрипт для conky под lua. может кто-нибудь мне помочь с этим? скрипт из нескольких строчек
<vlad> тумбаюмбатумбаю!
<Cache1> всем привет
<lolens> привет
<lolens> Cache1: ку )
<Cache1> lolens хочешь посмеяться? или очередное разочарование freebsd http://www.freebsd.org/ru/releases/
<Cache1> дата последнего релиза май 2006го года
<IchEsseDichAuf> доказывает лишний раз, что фряха охуенна
<snork> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<snork> !hell
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='hell'
<snork> :-(
<lolens> !linux-sexy
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='linux-sexy'
<lolens> С обновлением меня! До 10.10 xD
<Cache1> поздравляю
<lolens> А что, вроде все норм   :)
<IchEsseDichAuf> хм... но зачем
<lolens> Что зачем?
<lolens> Зачем все норм?
<lolens> IchEsseDichAuf: А хр*н его знает :)
<IchEsseDichAuf> да я уже тоже не помню
<Ivanof> @ping
<ubuntuhelp> pong
<Ivanof> @ping
<ubuntuhelp> pong
<Volkodav> @ping
<ubuntuhelp> pong
<Volkodav> @ping
<ubuntuhelp> pong
<Lorgus> привет страна
<Lorgus> Offoffoff, !
<Offoffoff> Логос: !
<Lorgus> Offoffoff, вопрос..... локальный адрес для веба 127.0.0.0 ???
<Offoffoff> 127.0.0.1
<Lorgus> Offoffoff, спс
<Cache1> @ping
<ubuntuhelp> pong
<ink_sleep> Lorgus, а ты чего тут в такое время делаешь) ?
<Lorgus> ink_sleep, хай
<ink_sleep> ку
<Lorgus> ink_sleep, как че... я ж на работу устроился....
<ink_sleep> оО
<Lorgus> ink_sleep, скоро выезжать
<ink_sleep> какую?
<ink_sleep> а
<ink_sleep> в автомитино ездил?
<Lorgus> ink_sleep, хех... какую.... какая была на ту и пошел... особо выбирать во фрязино не из чего
<ink_sleep> оу
<Lorgus> ink_sleep, нет еще.... в МСК с пон до пятницу буду учиться как раз и заеду
<ink_sleep> ок
<Lorgus> как прога называется, которая виндовые названия файлов исправляет ???
<Lorgus> ink_sleep, ^^^
<Lorgus> Offoffoff1, ^^^
<ink_sleep> не знаю
<ink_sleep> как жеж я спать хацу(
<parfux> а longene никто не пробовал?
<parfux> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/90320/
<IchEsseDichAuf> есть ли аналог /etc/host для отдельных пользователей?
<IchEsseDichAuf> или хотя бы возможность временно заменить трансляцию, но так чтоб не изменять сей файл?
<ink_sleep> IchEsseDichAuf, нет
<ink_sleep> уязвимость же была бы
<IchEsseDichAuf> ну а от суперпользователя временно таблицу трансляций настроить можно?
<IchEsseDichAuf> что нить вроде route, да?
<ink_sleep> IchEsseDichAuf, это решается не на уровне пользователей, а на уровне системы
<IchEsseDichAuf> ок, я сдался и подправил етс хотст
<lolens> ink_sleep: ты типа проснулся?:)
<ink_sleep> да не, счас обратно пойду.
<lolens> ink_sleep: хы, ну ок... спокойной ) утра смысле
<IchEsseDichAuf> интересная ситуация у меня
<lolens> IchEsseDichAuf: мм?
<lolens> IchEsseDichAuf: Правильно говорить "Ситуёвина" :)
<IchEsseDichAuf> подсоединился по ssh к серваку гейту в университетскую сеть
<IchEsseDichAuf> от туда дальше нужно подключаться по ssh на другие машины
<IchEsseDichAuf> так вот, даже и не знаю, как правильно это называется.
<IchEsseDichAuf> есть своего рода алиас (ну это не алиас конечно) на машину,
<IchEsseDichAuf> к примеру подключаюсь я вот так ssh compute.linux к тачке
<IchEsseDichAuf> магия-магия-магия, я подключился к тачке с именем weser
<IchEsseDichAuf> как такое поведение называется?
<IchEsseDichAuf> ну суть в том, что подключаясь к compute.linux, я в итоге могу попасть на какую либо из нескольких машин.
<IchEsseDichAuf> как подобное называется, яж незнаю, какими запросами мне гугл зафлудить
<sharikoff> хрень это называется
<IchEsseDichAuf> хорошо, что не наука, или подобное там
<lolens> sharikoff: ку :)
<lolens> Люди просыпаются ))
<sharikoff> дароф
 * lolens думает, а не пойти ли спать? :)
<lolens> Все таки интересно как эти 3 кнопки на право сместить?
<lolens> х - (квадратик)
<lolens> :)
<lolens> И поменять в обратное последствие
<lolens> (Закрыть, свернуть, развернуть)
<IchEsseDichAuf> gconf не?
<lolens> !gconf
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='gconf'
<lolens> IchEsseDichAuf: Это где такое? :)
<IchEsseDichAuf> gconf-editor
<IchEsseDichAuf> /app/metacity/general/button_layout
<IchEsseDichAuf> потыкай, всё предельно интуитивно
<lolens> Проверьте правильность ввода и попробуйте ещё раз.
<IchEsseDichAuf> /apps/metacity/general/button_layout
<lolens> Проверьте правильность ввода и попробуйте ещё раз.
<lolens> ладно, будем через убунту-твик менять
<IchEsseDichAuf> запусти гконф едитор
<IchEsseDichAuf> и там в реестре по адресу пройди
<lolens> аа)
<[Raiden]> gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string  "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<Offoffoff> Йохохохоххохоо
<[Raiden]> поправь по вкусу, можеш ькак скрипт записать
<lolens> Это чтто типа реестра виндовского?)
<Offoffoff> [Raiden]: чудо-заклятие поможет!
<IchEsseDichAuf> это не тру, с точки зрения вендузятника
<Offoffoff> lolens: это уникальная разработка GNOME
<Offoffoff> lolens: да... И <censored> не существует.
<lolens> Offoffoff: Сорри :)
<IchEsseDichAuf> настоящая система толко через её труп^W^Wей подпиливается
<[Raiden]> IchEsseDichAuf: всё это ярлыки, виндузятники бывают разные, например использующие reg.exe , почти gconftool-2
<[Raiden]> :)
<lolens> такс... а как вправо то эти значки прижать?
<IchEsseDichAuf> :
<IchEsseDichAuf> это маркировка угла
<Offoffoff> lolens: дык ты порядок поменяй
<IchEsseDichAuf> поставишь слева, будет левый угол
<lolens> ааа
<IchEsseDichAuf> поставишь с права, будет правый угол.
<lolens> куль!
<lolens> Надо покапаться тут в гконфе)
<lolens> Спасибо!
<IchEsseDichAuf> словно люис кэрол писал
<[Raiden]> приключение алисы в гконфе
<[Raiden]> навеяло
<Offoffoff> [Raiden]: напиши сказку!
<Offoffoff> [Raiden]: а? Опубликуем у меня
<lolens> :)
<[Raiden]> нет, я не готов )
<Offoffoff> я заготовку сделаю
<Offoffoff> потом подумаешь, может допишем
<Offoffoff> lolens: кстати, будешь копаться - давай идеи свои тоже. Про Алису
<[Raiden]> в одном сериале двинули мысль что Льюис не сказку писал, а вел дневник по расказам псих больной.
<[Raiden]> в общем это шутка
<Offoffoff> [Raiden]: Это ничего не меняет.
<[Raiden]> угу )
<Offoffoff> [Raiden]: Коллективное бессознательное - круче.
<IchEsseDichAuf> американская алиса?
<IchEsseDichAuf> или как там её, бога мать, в игре то звали.
<lolens> Offoffoff: какие идеи? :)
<[Raiden]> в одной из серий Хранилище 13
<lolens> Offoffoff: Я научился Значки Компьютер, нетворк, Хоум, Корзину.. на раб стол выкладывать))
<lolens> ппц даже настройки Маджонга есть
<lolens> Я фигею...
<IchEsseDichAuf> хранилище 13 тот ещё сериал, я не знаю какой клей они нюхали, чтоб придумать меч рассекающий свет
<IchEsseDichAuf> вообще люди с головой не дружат
<Offoffoff> IchEsseDichAuf: дак это хорошо. Девианты всегда превносят что-то новое.
<Offoffoff> IchEsseDichAuf: искусственно в такое состояние тяжело себя вводить...
<Offoffoff> А надо иногда. А не получается.
<IchEsseDichAuf> я из такого положения скорее всего тяжело выхожу, нежели вхожу
<lynk> люди кто хорошо знает английский переведите пожайлуста, не дословно а точно так как дословно и в гугле можно - Keypad Autolock fix (autolock now restricted to homescreen)
<lynk> если быть точнее (autolock now restricted to homescreen)
<[Raiden]> автоблакировка ограничила хомскрин
<[Raiden]> мб
<[Raiden]> автоблакировка ограничила домоэкран
<[Raiden]> :)
<lolens> [Raiden]: ппц НЕдословно то как :)
<[Raiden]> мне нравится так переводить
<IchEsseDichAuf> блокировка от гомосексуального крина СЕЙЧАС!
<[Raiden]> facebook - мордокнига и т.д.
<lolens> ))
<lolens> тогда Имя: maximum_age = Максимальное количество лет а значение стоит 180!!!
<[Raiden]> [08:40:11] [GOVARD1]Очки-телевизор образца 1963 года. http://www.inpic.ru/pic/6400-0265f65a.jpg
<lolens> это в /desktop/gnome/thumbnail_cache
<[Raiden]> lolens: )
<[Raiden]> оптимистично...
<lolens> !pgp
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='pgp'
<IchEsseDichAuf> это наверно в кошачьих годах, можешь смело делить на девять
<lolens> Я вот так понял чтобы сделать слайдшоу на рабочем столе надо создавать xml?
<lolens> Или как то посредствам GUI можно?
<IchEsseDichAuf> можно через крон
<IchEsseDichAuf> чтоб он подменял картинку
<lolens> !kron
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='kron'
<lolens> !cron
<ubuntuhelp> cron — демон-планировщик задач в UNIX-образных операционных системах, использующийся для периодического выполнения заданий в заданное время. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cron
<lolens> неее... жуть :)
<lolens> Я представляю как оно...
<lolens> в 11:00 ставить картинку такую в 11:05 такую то... и так зациклим... В итоге пол жизни отдал на подобный цикл...
<IchEsseDichAuf> сделай гифку на сутки :)
<lolens> IchEsseDichAuf: Мне почему то кажется что у меня комп не потянет такую гифку...
<lolens> IchEsseDichAuf: Видюха слабовата...
<IchEsseDichAuf> да брось
<IchEsseDichAuf> всего четыре кадра.
<lolens> с бесконечным циклом
<lolens> А зачем мучатся то если можно xml создать :)
<[Raiden]> вы о чем? о валлпаперах?
<lolens> И там прописать картинки
<lolens> [Raiden]: ла
<lolens> [Raiden]: да1
<lolens> да блин!
<IchEsseDichAuf> но придётся компьютер включать ровно в 11 ноль ноль
<lolens> IchEsseDichAuf: зач?
<[Raiden]> во твыше верно говорят. 4 картинки в папку + хмл , на гном луке видел скрипт для генерации.
<IchEsseDichAuf> lolens: чтоб ровно 11:05 был нужный тебе фрейм от гифки
<lolens> sudo gedit /usr/share/backgrounds/contest/background-1.xml по-моему не трудно разобратся
<[Raiden]> ага
<lolens> только вот содержимое тэга <starttime> меня ужасает :)
<lolens> Год: 2009, месяц: 08, День: 04... Это что дата когда решили что тэг starttime нафиг некому не нужен?оО
<alexei> ох
<lolens> alexei: и тебе привет
<alexei> здрасьте
<alexei> а вот такая штука
<lolens> как переводится Duration? :)
<lolens> Время задержки?
<[Raiden]> скорее время\продолжительность показа
<alexei> у меня в widgetfactory два десятка тем, а если кликать правой кнопкой на столе, то в списке выбора только 8 тем
<alexei> почему остальные нельзя выбрать
<lolens> [Raiden]: ну да... я просто тож люблю так рожекнига :)
<alexei> если видждет фектори отображает, то эти темы ведь установлены
<lolens> !widgetfactory
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='widgetfactory'
<lolens> [Raiden]: Как думаешь, есть скрипт реагирующий на девушку??? :) Duration: пока девушка не придет... чтоб ей не видеть картинки adult-содержания)))
<lolens> Что-то мне пора спать :)
<lolens> Чушь несу...
<[Raiden]> ) в теории можно было бы сделать, с опмощью вебкам или мс кинект
<lolens> [Raiden]: Ахах :) а лучше настроить фрейм буфер засунуть в консоль (алт+ктрл+ф1) бэкграунг какой хочешь и юзать консольки :)
<[Raiden]> или ловя определенную характеристику с микрофона
<lolens> [Raiden]: а при девушке наобарот :)
<[Raiden]> )
<lolens> Точно, вот чем надо занятся... настроить plymouth.
<Offoffoff> [Raiden]: motion нам в помощь
<lolens> Ктонить подскажите куда смотреть чтобы сменить Лого при загрузке убунты... в 10.04 еще куда ни шло, а вот в 10.10 ваще попа...
<lolens> !motion
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='motion'
<[Raiden]> lolens: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/plymouth-manager-simple-tool-to-change-splash-screen-themes.html
<lolens> [Raiden]: Благо Дарю
<lolens> shutdown -r now
<lolens> ой
<alexei> вроде бы начинаю понимать
<alexei> если запустить gnome-appearance-properties то появится список тем гнома
<alexei> а потом еще нужно выбирать customize...
<alexei> и там уже будут темы контролов
<alexei> которые показывает виджет фектори
<alexei> то есть гномская тема состоит из темы контролов и темы окон
<alexei> как то немного запутано
<alexei> разные вещи называются одним словом
<lolens> Народ, у каво какие версии: исправлял разрешение в alt+ctrl+f# теперь эта консоль вылазит примерно на 3 символа влево за моник... руководствовался: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_nvidia
<lolens> nvidia ставил стандартным способом но взял от туда исправление plymouth
<alexei> ох
<alexei> еще empathy клиент не работает
<lolens> alexei: удали его :)
<alexei> не входит в ICQ
<lolens> !icqs
<ubuntuhelp> Не можешь подключиться к кактусу (ICQ)? Отключи SSL в настройках соединения и будь готов, что твои логи будет читать кто угодно, умеющий пользоваться tcpdump. Говорим спасибо ребятам из Mail.Ru и читаем http://jabberworld.info/
<alexei> network error
<lolens> alexei: у всех так
<chelaxe> ку
<alexei> я уже отключил SSL
<alexei> вроде работало теперь опять не хочет
<lolens> В епхани не пробывал а вот в pidgin видимо помогает раз в finch работает все норм
<alexei> там протокол сменили что ли
<alexei> отстой
<Offoffoff> alexei: нет. Требование нашего законодательства
<Offoffoff> alexei: шифровать без лицензии нельзя
<lolens> мне пришлось вырубать SSL и clientlogin
<lolens> в финче
<lolens> Offoffoff: а за что спасибо ребятам из mail.ru?
<lolens> Offoffoff: они джаббер придумали?
<Offoffoff> Они купили ICQ
<Offoffoff> которое не существует.
<[Raiden]> в пиджине 2.7.7 работает с такими параметрами у меня
<[Raiden]> http://static.itmages.ru/i/10/1202/h_1291271173_5a005e787a.png
<[Raiden]> на гетдеб и ппа есть эта версия
<lolens> А у меня с клиент логином не конектило в finch
<[Raiden]> если что
<lolens> Так вопрос: почему через qip спакойно пускает? там по стандарту ССЛ выключен?
<lolens> alexei: если надо empathy тут вроде чтото написано http://mastakuper.ru/content/kak-sdelat-chtoby-icq-rabotala-v-empathy
<lolens> Народ, у каво какие версии: исправлял разрешение в alt+ctrl+f# теперь эта консоль вылазит примерно на 3 символа влево за моник... руководствовался: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_nvidia
<lolens> nvidia ставил стандартным способом но взял от туда исправление plymouth
<alexei> ох
<lolens> alexei: ты в крестики-нолики играешь?)
<alexei> нет это я взздыхаю
<alexei> потому что оно не работает
<[Raiden]> lolens: вот немного другое описание , но думаю, может тебе просто надо подправить настройки моника, особенно  если элт
<[Raiden]> http://raiden-ut.blogspot.com/
<[Raiden]> http://raiden-ut.blogspot.com/2010/10/blog-post.html
<lolens> [Raiden]: элт это что?
<[Raiden]> кинескоп
<lolens> [Raiden]: нет
<[Raiden]> тогда незнаю
<alexei> элт
<alexei> электронно лучевая трубка
<lolens> [Raiden]: а для чего устанавливать hwinfo?
<[Raiden]> lolens: это не обязательно, ей в данном случае можно просмотреть список возможных разрешений
<lolens> [Raiden]: я в курсе что ей можно, но в твоей статье не применяется оно :)
<[Raiden]> ну лень править. Это было на форуме, но доблестные модеры потерли нафиг. Я вытащил из кэша и сунул на блог
<alexei> о заработало, поставил bool:use-clientlogin=false
<alexei> а ссл и так было выключено
<alexei> клиентский вход
<alexei> ишь чего придумают
<lolens> [Raiden]: а это нормально? http://paste.pro/243068
<lolens> Чтото их там тьма
<lolens> [Raiden]: не вижу я что коментить там надо... нету.. :)
<[Raiden]> нормально наверное, только, не обязательно, большая часть этого не загрузится
<[Raiden]> + 1 ошибка. ati , а не aty
<[Raiden]> blacklist aty128fb
<[Raiden]> blacklist atyfb
<lolens> эм... я в этот файл первый раз залез!
<lolens> Ну сымсле после установки этой убунту
<[Raiden]> а имя файла какое
<alexei> ох http://dev.aol.com/authentication_for_clients
<alexei> много буков
<lolens> [Raiden]: это ты мне? или алексею?)
<[Raiden]> lolens: тебе
<alexei> чиловечик стрелочки какие то...
<lolens> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer.conf
<lolens> [Raiden]: не... тут помоему в другую сторону копать надо...
<lolens> [Raiden]: он и лого тоже сдвигает влево
<lolens> [Raiden]: и консоль...
<[Raiden]> lolens: посмотрел, всетаки не опечатка. реально модули так зовутся
<lolens> [Raiden]: автоматическая регуляция моника не катит, только ручками... А обратно в Иксы возращаешся приходится обратно двигат
<lolens> Энто ващпе как то не прикольно
<lolens> SergeyIT: ку) с возвращением
<[Raiden]> lolens: могу порекомендовать почитать про modeline и как позиция картинки задается в иксах. Т.е. выставить моник по фреймбуферу, и поправить иксы
<[Raiden]> либо юзать цыфровой вход, не вга, там всё ок будет
<[Raiden]> по идее
<lolens> [Raiden]: сказанул тоже... нубу... типа чтото умное :)
<SergeyIT> lolens, утра! )
<lolens> :)
<[Raiden]> ну долго описывать, и плохо помню, просто гугльни на тему, если надо
<lolens> SergeyIT: Я тоже удивлен, вроде только что часы смотрел: было 3часа ночи! а тут бац! УТРО!
<lolens> [Raiden]: Ладно. Спасиб
<alexei> эх...
<alexei> холодно
<alexei> -15 градусов
<alexei> это наверное от холода айсекю перестает работать замерзает
<alexei> хихи
<lolens> Offoffoff:  напиши про http://otvet.mail.ru/question/35126318/
<lolens> жесть ващпе
<lolens> Вопрос: Существует ли консольный icq-клиент под убунту с поддержкой x-status? Сейчас пользуюсь finch. Ответ: да, qutIM
<lolens> и печально что это единственный ответ(
<SergeyIT> lolens, могу добавить - пидгин )
<lolens> SergeyIT: Ага, еще ephathy!
<SergeyIT> ага
<lolens> empathy* так вроде
<lolens> Чёж не Skype то!
<gaga_rin> Утра
<SergeyIT> ку
<[Raiden]> centerim , если жив ещё
<[Raiden]> консольный
<[Raiden]> насчет статусов незнаю
<masashama> КуЧатеры
<masashama> КтоЖивой
<masashama> ?
<ceval> re, товарищнеги
<lolens> Все мертвы!
<chelaxe> угу
<masashama> =)
<kochev> Добрый день!
<kochev> Подскажите пожалуйста по Tracker Search Tool - можно ли там как то сделать поиск по всем файлам (не только в домашней директирии), но и например в var/www тоже, и как убрать поиск внутри файлов?
<micro-chipset> не кто не знает icq транспорт под джабер с хстатусами?
<skai> micro-chipset: есть стабильный платный, а есть нестабильные бесплатные
<skai> micro-chipset: тебе какой?
<micro-chipset> платный сколько? и бесплатный на сколько нестабилен
<skai> micro-chipset: платный - 50р в месяц вроде.бесплатный работает через раз.и поддержка хстатусов не везде есть
<micro-chipset> skai: скажи и тот и тот попробую
<skai> micro-chipset: по поводу халявных - ищи адреса на jabberworld.info.по поводу платного - к инквизитору
<skai> micro-chipset: в платном есть возможность еще и мейлрушечки транспорта и прочих, если надо будет
<skai> micro-chipset: еще на стабильном транспорте можно подрубаться на нескольких клиентах и транспорт не будет выкидывать
<sharikoff> skai: а почем у инка?
<sharikoff> =))
<micro-chipset> skai: это его стабильный сервак платный?
<skai> micro-chipset: да
<portos> Всем доброго утра
<skai> sharikoff: потому как он же говорил о необходимости доната для поддержки:)
<micro-chipset> skai: разместил бы хоть инфу тогда он какие способы оплаты какие возможности даются
<skai> ink_sleep: ты тут?
<WKot> Добрый день) Убунта10.10. Создание UDF на компакт диск. mkudffs /dev/sr0 294048
<WKot> Ошибка такая: Error opening device: Read-only file system Что делать? о.О
<skai> WKot: болванка какая?
<jillsmitt> размонтировать сначала
<WKot> CD-RW
<WKot>  jillsmitt: как размонтировать?  umount /dev/sr0  Ошибка: umount: /dev/sr0 не примонтирован (согласно mtab)
<skai> WKot: а болванка чистая?
<jillsmitt> размонтировано уже
<sharikoff> udf только на двд же
<jillsmitt> если RW надо либо новую сессию создавать либо стирать
<skai> sharikoff: скажи это моей старой вербатимовской сидиэрвэшке:)
<sharikoff> =)
<WKot> болванка чистая, стёр я всё. И УДФ я пробовал на виндовс висте
<skai> WKot: а бразеркой не пробовал?
<WKot> skai: создать UDF?? как тогда?
<WKot> а кто нибудь пользуется удф на линуксе?
<skai> ох не люблю я лекции по финансам и кредитам
<skai> WKot: не.сидиромы - прошлый век.юсб рулит
<WKot>  skai: мне нравятся диски да дискеты =) досихпор пытаюсь разбить дискету на два и более разделов =)
<lolens> Народ, какой тип ФС указать надо в mount
<WKot> а флешки - слишком просто это
<lolens> для монтирования mdf образа
<ZeVoluciON> никакой
<ZeVoluciON> конвертируй в iso
<lolens> эмм...
<lolens> А так низя?
<ZeVoluciON> можно
<ZeVoluciON> но не получится
<lolens> mount -o loop file.mdf /mnt/virtcd/?
<lolens> :(
<a-dat> вроде был какой то софт для монтирвания мдф.. погугли..
<lolens> как раз написано в инете что можно через mount
<portos> можно на пк с убунтой и вндовс7 установить еще и backtrack?
<skai> portos: можно.но нафига?
<portos> cuda  к убунту не могу прикрутить
<Offoffoff> portos: бектрак предназначен для работы быстрой и эффективной, и для хранения под кактусом...
<skai> portos: ну так берешь есть волшебная команда
<Offoffoff> или его надо съедать, если что.
<portos> что за волшебная команда?)
<skai> sudo rectification /dev/hands -y
<skai> sudo alignmentation /dev/hands --astrenght=15
<portos> очень полезная команда
<Offoffoff> http://base.consultant.ru/cons/static4000_00_33_31840/fftune.htm - Смотрите, как потворствуют злу.
<Offoffoff> И эти люди еще продают софт.
<skai> portos: так спасает всегда:)
<sharikoff> Offoffoff: это мираж
<skai> sharikoff: а что там?
<portos> значит прнципе возможно еще и бактрак установить?
<skai> portos: можно.но зачем?прикрути куду к убунту.все можно сделать
<Offoffoff> portos: можно, но его используют именно как live cd
<skai> portos: хочешь генту - ставь калькулят
<only_you> сегодня альфа 11.04 выходит?
<enriko_fermi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> enriko_fermi, Понг.
<enriko_fermi> only_you: бойан же
<a-dat> apt-get install windows7 ЧЯДНТ?
<lolens> a-dat: жжош :)
<enriko_fermi> @voice a-dat
<Offoffoff> a-dat: ну вот... рассердил Убунту.
<lolens> a-dat: Великий ubuntuhelp не простит тебя xD
<enriko_fermi> Offoffoff: а то:)команды, приносящие вред компьютеру - запрещены н канале:)
<[Raiden]> ))
<Offoffoff> ыыыыы....
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<sharikoff> skai: http://itmages.ru/image/view/85071/55ec1b28
<AlbertR|alt> где можно поменять настроки кнопок мыши A4Tech (всех 7-ми) ?
<enriko_fermi> sharikoff: долго же грузить скриншоты на мобиле то
<enriko_fermi> sharikoff: где купил?
<enriko_fermi> AlbertR|alt: btnx
<enriko_fermi> sharikoff: че в нем вкусного?
<AlbertR|alt> спасибо
 * AlbertR|alt ушел гуглить
<sharikoff> enriko_fermi: емае.. торренты рулят
<sharikoff> там виртуалки хорошо держит
<enriko_fermi> sharikoff: и не стыдно?:)
<sharikoff> enriko_fermi: стыдно
<sharikoff> а чо делать
<sharikoff> enriko_fermi: тебе ж инет же сделали?
<enriko_fermi> sharikoff: мне вот стыдно.я стырил 350 рублей у spb software
<enriko_fermi> sharikoff: сделали:)
<sharikoff> а я где то 84 рубля
<sharikoff> у пендосов
<enriko_fermi> sharikoff: музыка у меня зато честно куплена:)
<lolens> Блин, wine просит вставить другой диск, я монтирую другой. Теперь немогу никак ему доказать что я смонтировал другой диск. Жму "вставил" а он вылазит еще раз... уже раз 10 нажал, не помогло :)
<enriko_fermi> sharikoff: ну как честно.собрал ваучеры от ови стор нокиевской у знакомых и истратил их:)все равно никому не нужны
<enriko_fermi> lolens: залезь в настройки винца и дай букву диска новому примонтированному
<enriko_fermi> lolens: придется скорее всего начат ьустановку заново.приназначь букву.юпотребует смену - переназначь букву другому образу
<enriko_fermi> лан.пара заканчивается
<lolens> enriko_fermi:  Нет все пошло, спасибо!
<lolens> Интересно, это я такой изврашенец или ктото еще пробывал ставить на убунту NFS U2 ? :)
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/85074/962a9c6d
<sharikoff> емае..
<AlbertR|alt> enriko_fermi: btnx на боковых кнопках умирает :)
<lolens> Эмм...что такое... Всё пошло всё отлично. Но Wine на Клавиатуру не реагирует. Только на мыш, что делать?
<[Raiden]> nfs undercover у меня работала
<lolens> Кхм.. нет это фпс маленькое очень...
<[Raiden]> http://static.itmages.ru/i/10/1202/h_1291281171_45b332ee73.png - один шот остался
<lolens> Пытаюсь вобщем через winetricks directx9 поставить дык он мне говорит: Нет доверия к САВ-файлу необходимому для продолжения установки
<lolens> ПРоверте что службы криптографии включены и что сертификат САВ-файла действителен
<lolens> как установить dx9??
<lolens> Могу логи из кансоли кинуть
<lolens> http://paste.pro/243187
<lolens> Я просто уверен что все дело в видео драйвере :(
<lolens> так как все идет, но тормозит жутко
<[Raiden]> lolens: http://boombick.org/blog/posts/18
<[Raiden]> правда директХ это не видеодрайвер
<lolens> ну да, ускоритель :)
<SergeyIT> и чего так тихо? (
<[Raiden]> ещё не вечер (с)
<lolens> я вайн мучаю..
<SergeyIT> lolens, это ты с собой мучаешься ;)
<enriko_fermi> [Raiden]: у кого как
<[Raiden]> )
<lolens> SergeyIT: наверно да
<lolens> Блин да что за
<lolens> Почему он САВ файлы не читате
<lolens> читает*
<lolens> Нет доверия к САВ файлу! Все так же...
<sharikoff> кто RHEL пилил?
<sharikoff> репы подскажите для 6
<enriko_fermi> sharikoff: офф не подходят?
<sharikoff> ну как бы это..
<sharikoff> не зарегена система
<sharikoff> 84 рубля и я бы не спрашивал
<enriko_fermi> sharikoff: :) а говоришь торренты спасают:)
<enriko_fermi> sharikoff: зы.на торрентах выложили старые мандрейки.10 мандрейк...прям вспомнил свой первый 10 мандрейк
<Nebulosa> lolens: пакетик cabextract надо ставить
<lolens> Nebulosa: поставлен
<lolens> Nebulosa: вкурсе...
 * lolens ушёл на свалку выкидывать свои нервы и в магазин купить себе новый мозг и руки...
<SergeyIT> lolens, проще забыть про вин
<lolens> SergeyIT: NFS u2 хочу...
<lolens> как без вин то?
<SergeyIT> lolens, нормально
<lolens> SergeyIT: А что NFS u2 есть на убунту?
<SergeyIT> lolens, не балуюсь
<gaga_rin> SergeyIT: привет жиш
<SergeyIT> gaga_rin, здорово ж!
<gaga_rin> я победил webkit ^_^
<gaga_rin> но перед этим ошутил неимоверный стресс
<lolens> Такс а ведь не лагает...
<lolens> Просто клавиатуру не воспринимает и мышь раз через  раз
<lolens> Что это может быть?
<SergeyIT> gaga_rin, ну так жизнь она такая - полосатая
<gaga_rin> ну дык зато как пришло озарение и как попёрло попёрло
<gaga_rin> ух!
<[Platon]> gaga_rin: а нафига ты с вебкитом сразался?
<gaga_rin> а вот попросили мну тут програмулинку написать
<Ivanof> доброго дня)
<gaga_rin> и вам дня
<parfux> хочется  сделать сетевую загрузку Ubuntu, как?
<parfux> т.е. хожу я по дому, на разных компах  в биос выставляю сетевую загрузку... и хоп грузится убунта которая стоит на сервере...
<artus> ну и? что мешает?
<ink_sleep> ох лол
<[Platon]> parfux: религия запрещает?
<parfux> да нет
<parfux> вот конкретынй вопрос
<[Platon]> parfux: ну так делай
<parfux> allow booting;
<parfux> allow bootp;
<parfux> next-server 192.168.0.103;
<parfux> filename "ltsp/i386/pxelinux.0";
<parfux> option root-path "/opt/ltsp/i386";
<parfux> в dhcp прописывать...
<lolens> Народ, что такое, запустил игру под вайном вроде не глючит ошибок не показало. Клавиатура не работает. :) как понимать?
<[Platon]> !appdb | lolens
<ubuntuhelp> lolens: Информация о том, как установить рызличные приложения под wine и насколько это возможно можно найти по адресу http://appdb.winehq.org/
<parfux> а как она ядро найдет и загрузит?
<artus> parfux: http://www.opennet.ru/base/sys/pxe_diskless.txt.html дерзай
<parfux> как ядро врубится что его по сети грузят?
<artus> причем тут ядро?
<parfux> видимо я не вьезжаю в процесс
<parfux> в моем понимании так
<parfux> получается через dhcp адресс сервера с загрузчиком
<artus> parfux: ты сцылку читай
<parfux> в данном случае tsp/i386/pxelinux.0
<parfux> а далше то что проиходит?
<parfux> во хорошая ссылка, то что надо
<parfux> благодарю
<artus> parfux: http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/sysadm/82552/ вот еще
<sharikoff> artus: q
<sharikoff> =)
<artus> sharikoff: дарофф
<parfux> по хорошему тут красноглазия на день...
<artus> parfux: там работы на 10ть минут
<parfux> ммм
<SergeyIT> artus, а перекуры?
<artus> SergeyIT: ))
<parfux> в сети уже есть dhcp на роутере... нехочется его выключать...
<parfux> есть варианты?
<funky-punky> всем привет
<parfux> и еще... нельзя по сети смонтировать корень через NFS?
<artus> parfux: однако ты извращенец)
<|rapidsp|> вариантов нет, ибо дхцп должен быть один
<parfux> чтобы тупо текущая ос грузилась по сети без подготовленого другого дистрибутива
<artus> зачем тебе по нфс монтировать корень? юзай тонкие клиенты
<funky-punky> может я не совсем по адресу, но как в VLC сделать чтоб видео , оснанавливалось запускалось по клику мышки, ubuuntu 10.10
<artus> хоткеи влц
<|rapidsp|> пробел рулед
<funky-punky> у меня нет клавиантуры((
<poncha|work> продам клавиантуру. недорого. :)
<parfux> а толстым клиентом никак? или очень страшно будет тормозить? просто загрузку планировал с файлового сервера на первом пне...
<|rapidsp|> без дхцп никак
<parfux> ну дхсп то я чтонибуть придумаю
<funky-punky> блин это нетбук, у которого клава не работает, ща подключил юизби, ну так вы можете помоч или нет?!
<parfux> мне кажется чтобы без дхсп можно сетевуху прошить
<parfux> чтобы видео по клику останавливалось?
<|rapidsp|> сетевуху можно перепрошить, чтобы она поддерживала PXE, но все равно все она должна взять с dhcp
<parfux> т.е.нельзя в нее статический ип фтп сервера прописать?
<|rapidsp|> а как?
<parfux> я думал их для этого и шьют...
<|rapidsp|> не... просто некоторые сетевуха вообще грузиться по сети не могут :)
<funky-punky> ну да по клику в экранчик запускалось паузилось как в медиа плеер класик, а то с тач пада не всегда удобно целиться в паузу /плей
<|rapidsp|> *вухи
<funky-punky> в настройках можно ток клавиши назначить, может как-то в конфигах каких нить можно эназначить клик на паузу\плей
<parfux1> угадайтн что  за ос? http://savepic.ru/1992016.png
<parfux1> тфу ты
<artus> фи какой кошмар
<poncha|work> фанки, поищи "btnx" - возмжно это решит твою проблему
<inkvizitor68sl> parfux1, linux с гномом
<parfux1> ты знал...
<inkvizitor68sl> чего тут угадывать то
<inkvizitor68sl> трей и наутилус палятся
<funky-punky> там скринлет все палит
<artus> наутилус все палит)
<inkvizitor68sl> да и wine
<funky-punky> а)
<poncha|work> btnx (Button Extension) is a daemon that enables rerouting of mouse button events through uinput as keyboard and other mouse button combinations.  << вот это
<inkvizitor68sl> funky-punky, скринлеты и вайн палят, то что это тукс
<parfux1> я бате по приколу поставил в дуалбут, он чтото подозревает но никак не врубится
<inkvizitor68sl> а наутилус и трей - что это гном
<funky-punky> ну я третий денб на линуксе, мне можно много ва не знать
<artus> и еще корявая кодировка в имени архива)
<inkvizitor68sl> гыг
<funky-punky> btnx он позваляет назначить клавишы на клик, в зависимости от того в каком приложении ты находишься?
<poncha|work> не уверен
<artus> а не проще ли mplayer юзать? зачем такие иизвраты то ?
<poncha|work> вот еще че нашел: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Desktop-Environment/Tools/Media-Player-Mouse-Gestures-60025.shtml
<artus> плей/пауса по клику
<artus> двойной или колосиком клик фулскрин
<funky-punky> просто влс сразу с кодеками, чоб  не искать и не ставить отдельно вот и юзаю
<artus> убунту-рестриктед-екстра ставиш и фсееее
<artus> или как то так )
<poncha|work> фанки, кажись не умеет btnx настройки по апликациям делать. (я не ставил но судя по скриншотам - не вижу где там было бы). вторая шняга вроде как именно для этого предназначена (для контроля над плеерами)
<funky-punky> медиа репозиторий шоле?
<artus> @voice poncha|work
<poncha|work> artus? за что? :)
<artus> за нецензурные выражения )
<funky-punky> мауззе гестурес надо попробовать
<poncha|work> в смысле? где я нецензурно выражовывался?)
<poncha|work> =)
<poncha|work> слово "шняга" вроде вполне цензурное)
<artus> @kick poncha|work  не материмсо
<artus> @voice poncha|work
<poncha|work> @voice artus
<poncha|work> :)
<funky-punky> так это не мат, это сленг
<poncha|work> вот!
<poncha|work> а я о чем?
<artus> poncha|work: ща забаню )
<artus> poncha|work: юзай мрлеер ... кодеки влц те уже поставил
<poncha|work> артус, это не для меня вобще. см выше
<artus> точно )))
<funky-punky> лан ченить придумаю
<poncha|work> сними с меня мегафон
<poncha|work> :)
<poncha|work> артус: http://gramota.ru/slovari/dic/?word=%F8%ED%FF%E3%E0&all=x
<poncha|work> я буду жаловаться ! =)
<artus> вперед и с песней
<poncha|work> см линк.
<artus> а за обсуждение на канале щас получиш бан
<artus> poncha|work: http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc учим правила
<pingwin_> привет всем
<CruelCoke> Привет
<CoinsOfDeath> Уб. 804 - NetPanzer не запускается
<funky-punky> Mplayer тоже по клику не останавливает воспроизведение фильма((
<funky-punky> и ошибку выдал "Не удалось открыть VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<artus> останавливает
<artus> MOUSE_BTN0 pause
<artus> в ~/.mplayer/input.conf
<funky-punky> ок попробую
<artus> funky-punky: http://itpaste.ru/243244
<poncha|work> funky-punky: что-то получилось с VLC?
<funky-punky> да я поставил mplayer
<[Raiden]> откуда ты его поставил. libvdpau_nvidia.so - такой либы у меня нет и такой ошибки нет
<poncha|work> "а
<poncha|work> ок)
<hunter-12> всем q
<pingwin_> ку
<[Platon]> ыпч
<SpecialGuest> Ребят, у меня наутилус через каиро док не запускается
<SpecialGuest> прописал все правильно вроде
<|rapidsp|> SpecialGuest: а как прописывал?
<SpecialGuest> ланчер на док прицепил. Команда nautilus --no-desktop
<doctor_alex> hi2all
<doctor_alex> если отключается напруга или просто резет при работающей убунте, то как это сказывается на диске? такеж траблы как на винде? данные теряются, бады там и т.д?
<artus> doctor_alex: раз на раз не приходится
<doctor_alex> ясно, а как проверить диск после резета
<SergeyIT> doctor_alex, пока ни разу проблем не было
<doctor_alex> это радует Ж) но как все таки убедиться что ничего не ломается
<doctor_alex> после виндов нервы шалят после резетов
<SergeyIT> doctor_alex, валерианка, не?
<doctor_alex> не памагате
<doctor_alex> не памагает
<doctor_alex> так как диски проверять?
<doctor_alex> внешний винт в дисковой утилите он что то меньше секунды проверяетъ
<doctor_alex> и ничего  не выводит,типа скока места, секторов, и т.д
<doctor_alex> ага 85 линуксойдо на простой вопрос тишина
<artus> doctor_alex: http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&source=hp&biw=1256&bih=821&q=linux+%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BA%D0%B0+hdd&aq=f&aqi=g1&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<doctor_alex> как проверить диск никто не объяснит, ладно, как тогде применить патч в ядро
<doctor_alex> sched_autogroup-2.6.35.patch
<doctor_alex> ?
<artus> doctor_alex: я тебе дал целый список как )
<doctor_alex> гуглить я и сам усмею, но раз спрашиваю, значит, наверное, не все понятно и есть вопросы и линк мне как рыбе зонтик
<artus> а что там не понятного то?
<artus> тебе дали конкретную наводку что к чему..
<doctor_alex> где?
<artus> первая, вторая и так далее сцылки
<doctor_alex> ну вот ты зайди на первую ссылку и посмотри сам шо там ценного
<artus> badblocks тебе чем не нравится?
<artus> есть разница между не все понятно и нежиланием понимать
<artus> Программа badblocks позволяет проверить жесткий диск на наличие сбойных блоков. Проверка выполняется очень просто:  sudo badblocks -v <имя_устройства> Параметр -v включает подробный режим работы — о каждом действии программа badblocks
<artus> будет выводить отчет.
<doctor_alex> мне одно название не очем не говорит, ты или конкретную команду дай или вообще не отвечай, не все в линуксе асы командной строки. тем более если у меня олдин раздел и хз как его отмонтировать шоб проверить
<artus> если тебе ни очем не говорит название значит оно тебе не нужно...
<artus> doctor_alex: причем тут асы? если в осн6ое твое нежелание чего либо понимать?
<doctor_alex> чего я не понимаю?
<artus> @kick doctor_alex не материмся !
<doctor_alex> ну да, мегарутой одмин Ж) ))))
<doctor_alex> говорили шо толку от линуксойдов ноль, не верил
<doctor_alex> бай бай
<artus> просто соблюдаем правила
<masashama> Кто живой??
<artus> фсе
<masashama> =)
<masashama> а ладно уже сам справилса
<artus> хех)
<artus> ну прям лечение всех проблем одним только присутствием )
<masashama> Но есть вопросик что все таки лучша гном ииили кде
<Vasilichyurec> привет всем) ребят подскажите) скачал игру в архиве битва за веснот, как ее поставить?
<masashama> что стабильней
<masashama> на красоту плевать
<[Platon]> гном
<artus> masashama: по вкусу) но openbox на высоте )
<masashama> так вот ссылочку на описание русское можн?
<[Platon]> artus: он же не про вкус, а рпо стабильность ДЕ:)че ты к нему с ВМ пристал?
<artus> Vasilichyurec: в каком архиве? распаковать и wine setup.exe ?
<artus> [Platon]: ад я ж так ... просто )
<masashama> ясно гном это хорошо
<Vasilichyurec> artus нет,версия под линукс архив tar.bz2
<[Platon]> artus: атата:)
<[Platon]> Vasilichyurec: а из ре чего не утсроило?
<cerebrum_> всем здрасти
<masashama> ку
<[Platon]> cerebrum_: что сломал?
<Vasilichyurec> [Platon] интернета нет ом меня большого, до друга ходил качал
<artus> Vasilichyurec: ну  tar xjf *.tar.bz2 и там смотри ридми
<cerebrum_> <[Platon]> не чего пока) сделоть надо
<[Platon]> Vasilichyurec: а ты про скрипт скачки пакетов в синаптике слышал?чтобы качать у друзей
<Vasilichyurec> нет не слышал
<artus> [Platon]: а ты вот все маскируешся? )
<[Platon]> Vasilichyurec: BEHOLD
<[Platon]> artus: дык:)эт омой реал:)понимаю, что стыдно заводить реала, когда есть виртуал:)
<cerebrum_> народ помгите плиз надо сеть между двумя компами настроить
<[Platon]> cerebrum_: пробовали выключить и снова влючить?
<artus> cerebrum_: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward # Включаем IP forward
<artus> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<artus> cerebrum_: ppp0 интерфейс с инетом
<cerebrum_> [Platon]> мне кароче надо папки расшарить два компа на одном убунту 9.04 на втором 10.04
<[Platon]> artus: ну так же неинтересно:)зачем помогать, если сначала можно научить его задавать вопросы:)я понимаю, что ты либастрал пропатчил
<cerebrum_> [Platon]> сам сеть то уже впринцепи настроена
<cerebrum_> [Platon]> вот установил самба а че с ней делать не знаю
<artus> [Platon]: ну нада ж балансировать на грани добра и зла как то )
<[Platon]> artus: а то на тебя итак уже жалобы пишут:))
<artus> [Platon]: ^_^
<NoOova> Народ!
<NoOova> слушайте
<NoOova> как мне кодировку сгенерировать?
<NoOova> новую
<[Platon]> artus: суров и страшен:)даж я себе не позволял таких выкрутасов:)нука сделай запись о себе в книге судеб
<NoOova> стару. точнее
<[Platon]> NoOova: мозгом
<NoOova> KOI8
<artus> [Platon]: сам сделай)
<cerebrum_> народ ну помогите кто нить
<NoOova> locale-gen чёто там
<[Platon]> artus: а что писать то?
<NoOova> !дщсфду
<NoOova> !locale
<ubuntuhelp> locale — UNIX‐утилита, считывающая информацию о локали. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Locale https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<NoOova> вооо)
<[Platon]> NoOova: ну да.можно дпкг конфигур локале
<NoOova> точняк
<[Platon]> NoOova: ну да.можно дпкг --конфигур локале
<NoOova> реконфируре?
<[Platon]> или как то так.дпкг сам подскажет
<cerebrum_> <artus> помоги буть человеком!
<cerebrum_> ...
<Vasilichyurec> в игре написано надо выполнить файл в терминале, терминал же отвечает что нет такого файла или каталога
<SergeyIT> cerebrum_, а в наутилусе ПКМ на директории и меню Расшарить?
<cerebrum_> <SergeyIT> чё тупа на двух компах расшариваешь и всё?
<cerebrum_> <SergeyIT> ты тут??
<artus> cerebrum_: я ж уже дал ответ
<cerebrum_> <SergeyIT> можешь по подробней объеснить че делать надо??
<SergeyIT> cerebrum_, ну да
<[Platon]> artus: так ты подумал, что написать в книге судеб про тебя?
<artus> [Platon]: да вот думаю )
<[Platon]> !skai | artus
<ubuntuhelp> artus: Совсем недобрый и нетерпимый человек с cиндромом вахтера. Любит пинать с канала за косой взгляд. Бойтес ^_^
<cerebrum_> <SergeyIT> а у станавливать не чего допалнительно не надо??
<NoOova> спс сделал =)
<SergeyIT> cerebrum_, самба сервер
<artus> [Platon]: не .. ну ты гониш
<[Platon]> artus:  в чем гоню?
<[Platon]> !artus
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='artus'
<[Platon]> книга судеб не знает тебя:)
<NoOova> !NoOova
<ubuntuhelp> NoOova - грязный тролль :)
<cerebrum_> <SergeyIT> а smb.conf править не надо?
<NoOova> =)))
<[Platon]> !mva
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='mva'
<cerebrum_> <SergeyIT> и устанавливать надо на обоих компах?
<artus> cerebrum_: а компы у тя с какой осью?
<cerebrum_> <artus>  убунту 9.04 и 10.04
<artus> дык самба тебе зачем?
<cerebrum_> <artus> я хз
<artus> @voice cerebrum_
<artus> не ругайсо)
<artus> cerebrum_: подними ssh на обоих машинах а потом в гноме удаленное подключение
<artus> и там выбери по ссш
<artus> и будет тебе щастье
<cerebrum_> <artus>  а поподробнее можно?
<artus> cerebrum_: эм... sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<cerebrum_> <artus> ага
<cerebrum_> <artus> и чё мне с ним делать?
<artus> ну терь вторая укладка сверху с лева и там удаленное подключение
<artus> выбераеш подключится по ssh и лоин пас ... и все )
<[Platon]> artus: надо про синдром вахтера написать:)
<artus> можно как вариант общую щару через nfs сделать )
<artus> вобщем много чего можно сделать )
<artus> [Platon]: ненадо
<artus> темболее его нет
<[Platon]> artus: ну че ты к хз привязался?это мое любимое выражение
<cerebrum_> <artus> через нфс? а там чё надо строчку в фстаб добавить?
<artus> [Platon]: эть не я ) эть меня инк заразил)
<NoOova> Народ а как мне к руссколокальной фряхе по ссш подцепиться
<NoOova> и русскмй читать
<artus> cerebrum_: ну если хочеш чтоб автоматом поднималось
<NoOova> я сделал себе export LC_ALL=ru_RU.KOI8-R
<NoOova> потом цеплялся
<NoOova> но нифига
<NoOova> кракозябры
<cerebrum_> <artus> ага хочу а нфс как настроить? и дык надеже ещо на втором компе открыть доступ к папке
<artus> ненадо
<artus> cerebrum_: http://www.xima4.com/?p=184
<[Platon]> artus: не вали все на него:)он не мва, чтобы так сурово быть:)
<artus> [Platon]: да я серезно .. вот не нравитцо ему это сочитание букв) и упорно доказывает что это мат) вот я и смерилсо)
<cerebrum_> <artus> спасибо, дальше сам разберусь
<artus> eue
<[Platon]> artus: а как может быть матом сокращение от "хочу знать"
<artus> ну вот не знаю )
<artus> и вообще .. переименуйся ) тебе не идеть )
<oppenhaimer> artus: так лучше?
<artus> )) неа )
<oppenhaimer> что ты имеешь против роберта опенгеймера? он создал атомную бомбу
 * oppenhaimer одел любимую синую куртку с желтой цифрой 13 на спине
<chosen_one> artus: пойдем искать КоСоГор?:)
<pingwin_> привет всем
<artus> это кто?
<artus> дароф
<chosen_one> artus: КоСоГоР - это что.это комплект по созданию города-рая:)он же GECK
<VUbuntu> привет всем
<chosen_one> VUbuntu: что сломал?
<VUbuntu> chosen_one: ??
<chosen_one> VUbuntu: ты сломал вопросительные знаки?
<VUbuntu> chosen_one: недоперепонял
<chosen_one> VUbuntu: аааа.ты сломал свой речевой прочессор:)
<VUbuntu> chosen_one: так эти типа нужно смеяться?
<VUbuntu> это
<VUbuntu> chosen_one: а ты здесь типа самый умный?
<chosen_one> VUbuntu: точно сломал.в нью-рено армс был речевой синтезатор за три тысячи крышек от бутылок. но он нужен в 13 убежище для смертокогтов
<pingwin_> фаллаутота детектед
<VUbuntu> ппц
<chosen_one> pingwin_: ви таки чтото имеете на порасказать против второго фоллаута?:)
<artus> @voice VUbuntu
<chosen_one> artus: переименуйся в сулика:)он был лучшим защитником:)
<VUbuntu> люди есть тут кто серьезный хакер?
<neee> улыбнула фраза
<artus> VUbuntu: хакиры спят )
<VUbuntu> artus: :)
<Cherni_y> блин меня уже бесит эта игра скачал триста метров, фиг поставить могу
<Cherni_y> мужики помогите
<neee> скачать?
<VUbuntu> кто ломал wifi wpa2??
<chosen_one> Cherni_y: валерьянки дать?
<chosen_one> VUbuntu: нехорошие люди
<Cherni_y> chosen_one: давай, дай лучше совет как игру поставить
<chosen_one> Cherni_y: скачать и поставить
<artus> Cherni_y: sudo apt-get install game
<Cherni_y> смешно
<VUbuntu> chosen_one: у меня просто курсовая работа на тему проверка защиты wifi сетей с использованием защиты wpa2
<chosen_one> Cherni_y: ты извини, у нас дежурные экстрасенсы сегодня в отгуле
<pingwin_> <chosen_one> таки ничего но мне больше нравится третий
<artus> VUbuntu: ну и ? аиркрак в руки и вперед брутить пас )
<chosen_one> pingwin_: фууууууууу
<chosen_one> pingwin_: как это убожество может нравится?это не фоллаут
<pingwin_> <chosen_one> сам ты не умывался =Р
<chosen_one> pingwin_: это какой то обливион в будущем
<VUbuntu> artus: ммда и сколько лет его brootить?
<Cherni_y> есть игра в архиве, после извлеччения много файлов какой запустить для установки
<VUbuntu> artus: :)
<chosen_one> VUbuntu: пару лет в среднем на среднем компе
<chosen_one> VUbuntu: пара часов если по словарю
<artus> VUbuntu: ну часа 2-3 ) все зависит от того сколько наснифиш )
<chosen_one> artus: впа2 за пару часов тока по словарю брутится.если чисто брут - пару лет
<artus> chosen_one: ну если чисто брут да с cuda то намного быстрее чем пару лет )
<sharikoff> artus: сделай плз nslookup jabber.intes.org
<VUbuntu> artus: если есть ссылочки нормальные буду оч признателен
<neee> кто может подсказать как правильно настроить сетевой мост на ubuntu и vbox3.2, чет сколько мануалов не перепробовал толком криво все, инет только на хосте падает
<artus> а словаря достаточно ) для курсовой уж точно )
<chosen_one> Address: 80.237.124.101
<chosen_one> sharikoff:
<chosen_one> jabber.intes.orgcanonical name = mail.intes.org.
<sharikoff> chosen_one: q
<chosen_one> sharikoff: ыпч
<sharikoff> спасип
<chosen_one> sharikoff: только посмей его сломать сейчас:)
<sharikoff> =)))
<sharikoff> небоись
<artus> VUbuntu: http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&source=hp&biw=1256&bih=821&q=wpa2+%D0%B2%D0%B7%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%BC&aq=0&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=wpa2+&gs_rfai=
<VUbuntu> artus: :)
<artus> VUbuntu: 3тья ссылка )
<VUbuntu> artus: lol
<greywalk> привет
<greywalk> вопрос такой - поставил vsftpd, завел пользователя в системе для фтп, пытаюсь подключиться выдает ошибку - 500 OOPS: cannot change directory:/home/ftpguest
<sharikoff> ии
<chosen_one> sharikoff: не визжи:)
<sharikoff> я спрашиваю что же дальще
 * sharikoff тянется за попкорном
<artus> ))
<sharikoff> очень интресно
<greywalk> дальше - у меня не получается подключиться и просмотреть что есть в директории )
<sharikoff> чем же все это дело кончится
<sharikoff> и удасца ли всфтпд сменить диру
<chosen_one> sharikoff: они переспят и поженятся:)
<artus> sharikoff: вобщем или хепиенд или намеком на трилогию )
<sharikoff> я так понял логи можно  тока на викилиикс найти?
<chosen_one> artus: даже если хепиэнд - всегда можно приквел наклепать:)или рестарт франшизы:)
<sharikoff> еще не опубликовали?
<sharikoff> или седня в програме время обьявят?
<greywalk> сек щас поищу логи
<artus> sharikoff: заказным на почту приудет)
<artus> ток того .. на пастебин
<artus> greywalk: это тебе было )
<sharikoff> телеграммами по 1 строчке
<greywalk> да да я понял
<artus> sharikoff: а как же почтовые голуби? )
<sharikoff> почтовой кошкой пусть щлет
<chosen_one> artus: ты про почту россии?
<HouZZZ> привет всем!
<chosen_one> HouZZZ: что сломал?
<HouZZZ> )))
<HouZZZ> с тем же вопросом.что и вчера))))
<chosen_one> HouZZZ: что сломал вчера?
<sharikoff> кто виноват и что делать?
<HouZZZ> аська 3 день не коннектится(( "От https://api.oscar.aol.com/aim/startOSCARSession получен неожиданный ответ: Invalid requested host"
<chosen_one> sharikoff: как перестать печатать кучу скобок?:)
<chosen_one> HouZZZ: а ты чего ожидал:)аська больше никогда не будет работать:)
<HouZZZ> с телефона норм заходит, а empathy и pidgin никак не входит
<sharikoff> HouZZZ: чувак по имени хост стал инвалидом?
<HouZZZ> ну да,типа того. сервер менял на login.icq.com, ssl отключал - бесполезно
<HouZZZ> кто что подскажет?
<chosen_one> HouZZZ: а другие сервера попробовать не вариант?
<sharikoff> колесико асечкино крутил?
<HouZZZ> сейчас сессия на носу...без аську жутко будет
<sharikoff> на цветочек плевал?
<sharikoff> фамлию назвал?
<HouZZZ> петросян прям)
<chosen_one> HouZZZ: купи транспорт у инки:)будет все работать даже при одновременном выходе с нескольких клиентов
<artus> в кутиме все работает)
<SergeyIT> в пидгине тоже )
<HouZZZ> ну вот у меня и стоит pidgin
<HouZZZ> и не заходит
<HouZZZ> я всё вспомниаю что я делал такое.... вроде ничего
<SergeyIT> login.icq.com port 443
<HouZZZ> ща попробую
<sharikoff> SergeyIT: емае.. ты открыл тайну..
<artus> оно и на 5190 работает )
<chosen_one> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/world-of-goo-now-available-from-the-ubuntu-software-centre/
<sharikoff> только на кардерских суперзакрытых форумах можно найти эту инфу
<HouZZZ> не,мужики. ту же ошибку выдает
<HouZZZ> От https://api.oscar.aol.com/aim/startOSCARSession получен неожиданный ответ: Invalid requested host
<artus> sharikoff: а ты то откуда знаеш? ))))
<greywalk> HouZZZ: с пиджинос из репозитория у меня такая же была проблема - поставил с офф сайта пиджина, добавил их репозиторий в список - все работает
<SergeyIT> icq  - третья неделя
<HouZZZ>  greywalk: думаешь, как вариант, снести и поставить заново?
<HouZZZ> а почему empathy не коннекится тогда?
<greywalk> HouZZZ: да, недели 3 назад что-то было с аськой. в кутиме все работало, в пиджине - нет. просто поставь последнюю версию с офф сайта пиджина (в репозитории на 2 версии старее клиент) - мне показалось что разработчики исправили в нем что то в последней версии
<artus> HouZZZ: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=126795.0
<SergeyIT> с емпати еще хуже, (а пиджин у меня как работал, так и работает - без плясок)
<HouZZZ> ок, спасибо большое! ща буду ставить
<SergeyIT> HouZZZ, заработает и нам поставь )
<HouZZZ> обязательно
<greywalk> к тому же у пиджина с аськой постоянно такая история. уберите ту галочку, эту - никогда не помогало мне лично. тока последняя версия помогала )))
<SergeyIT> greywalk, странно - у меня с 8.04 ни разу проблем не было (
<greywalk> а у меня периодически - не знаю почему.
<SergeyIT> greywalk, значит карма такая )
<greywalk> я тоже об этом подумал )
 * chosen_one юзает транспорт и смотрит на вас, как свиборг:)
<funky-punky> у меня разрешение экрана на нетбуке 1024х600 половина приложений в гноме не помещается, на экране, тот же эволюшин со своими настройками, можно как-то решить эту проблему?
<artus> юзать alt
<chosen_one> funky-punky: ну попробовать уменьшить размер окон?
<funky-punky> они не уменьшаются
<chosen_one> funky-punky: все можно уменьшить
<funky-punky> как?
<chosen_one> funky-punky: и вообще юзай нетбук версию на таком экране
<SergeyIT> chosen_one, а смысл?
<funky-punky> во альт тема
<chosen_one> SergeyIT: а че бы и нет?:)
<funky-punky> а ты пробовал сам юзать нет бук версию? она тормознутая
<funky-punky> я первым делом поставил , вот вернулся на гном
<artus> funky-punky: а вообще у меня на ежике с разрешением 800x480 помещается все )
<greywalk> http://greywalk.pastebin.com/QxNfDHmv
<SergeyIT> artus, есть некоторые диалоги большие...
<greywalk> логи vsftpd
<artus> greywalk: конфиг vsftpd показывай
<greywalk> http://greywalk.pastebin.com/TfErbw00
<artus> greywalk: анонимы запрещены.. локальные юзеры не разрешены... чего ж ты хочеш то?
<HouZZZ> это опять я) пока-что ничего не вышло. ругается, что требуется установка ненадежных пакетов, хотя репозитории добавлены
<artus> HouZZZ: соглашайся
<HouZZZ> с чем?
<artus> чтоб не ругалось надо ключ добавть.. pgp который
<artus> с установкой )
<chosen_one> HouZZZ: с установкой
<HouZZZ> )))
<greywalk> artus: что означает локальные юзеры?
<HouZZZ> че-то странное творится....
<HouZZZ> ваще не пойму в чем дело
<HouZZZ> "Что-то странное произошло при определении 'ru.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - С именем хоста не связано ни одного адреса)"
<funky-punky> я сделал sudo aptitude update и у меня перестало ругаться про ненадежные пакеты
<artus> ан не ... проглядул.. локальные разрешены
<hamster> а как к удаленному рабочему столу приконнектиться?
<coooler> âñåì ïðèâåò
<artus> vncviewer
<ubuntuhelp> coooler! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<HouZZZ> у меня такая штука появилась после sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<artus> greywalk: http://www.opennet.ru/base/net/vsftpd_setup.txt.html
<artus> greywalk: смотри.. может чего в процесе пропустил
<yurec> получилось
<yurec> игру сделать тока по другому)
<greywalk> artus: спасибо, щас почитаю
<HouZZZ> "Что-то странное произошло при определении 'ru.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - С именем хоста не связано ни одного адреса)" почему такое сообщение может выдавать при sudo aptitude update?
<artus> ну наверно потому что ru.archive.ubuntu.com:http
<safinaskar> я юзаю aptitude. по идее, "пакеты, установленные в ручную" - это те, которые я поставил сам, набрав aptitude install. но почему когда я смотрю список всех установленных вручную пакетов командой "aptitude search '~i' | grep '^i  '", я вижу огромный список, в котором
<safinaskar>  большинство пакетов я сам не ставил?
<artus> зависимости)
<HouZZZ> artus: это последняя срочка... почему-то на каждый репозитарий такая ошибка в терминале
<safinaskar> artus, ну вот я и говорю: ручные пакеты - это, как я понимаю, те которые я поставил, а их зависимости - это автопакеты. почему они отображаются?
<funky-punky> как то не обычно "ru.archive.ubuntu.com:http" )
<HouZZZ> для меня тоже...но  не я же сам это придумал
<funky-punky> кним ключи еще какие-то нужны, нет?
<HouZZZ> это стандартные репозитарии, какие ключи?
<artus> funky-punky: смени оф сервер обновлений
<artus> не у тебя одного проблема такая )
<HouZZZ> "Не удалось получить http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release.gpg  Что-то странное произошло при определении 'ru.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - С именем хоста не связано ни одного адреса)" вот что выдает при попытке обновления
<HouZZZ> это примерно половина источников обновилась, а потом такие ошибки
<artus> HouZZZ: http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&source=hp&biw=1256&bih=821&q='ru.archive.ubuntu.com:http'+(-5+-+%D0%A1+%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B5%D0%BC+%D1%85%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0+%D0%BD%D0%B5+%D1%81%D0%B2%D1%8F%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE&btnG=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA+%D0%B2+Google&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<safinaskar> я юзаю aptitude. по идее, "пакеты, установленные в ручную" - это те, которые я поставил сам, набрав aptitude install. но почему когда я смотрю список всех установленных вручную пакетов командой "aptitude search '~i' | grep '^i '", я вижу огромный список, в котором
<safinaskar>  большинство пакетов я сам не ставил?
<chosen_one> !ask | safinaskar
<ubuntuhelp> safinaskar: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<safinaskar> обидно, что на #ubuntu-ru никто не знает устройство aptitude
<chosen_one> ну ему наше обьяснение не понравилось:)сам виноват:)
<sharikoff> это был барабашка аптитудный
<sharikoff> он ставит пакеты вручную
 * chosen_one бууууууууу^_^
<HouZZZ> бред какой-то..... менеджер обновлений ругается, что надо проверить соединение с интернетом
<HouZZZ> и через терминал те же ошибки
<HouZZZ> и ссылка тоже не помогла
<sharikoff> HouZZZ: походу у тя прокси
<HouZZZ> да, прокси
<sharikoff> или днс не пашет
<sharikoff> ну дыу..
<HouZZZ> опааааа
<HouZZZ> а про днс я и не подумал
<sharikoff> =))
<HouZZZ> у нас постоянно днс падает...
<sharikoff> тебе палюбасу асю через 443 порт толкать
<HouZZZ> 443 не пашет тоже
<sharikoff> это я те как хирург хирургу говорю
<artus> HouZZZ: ftp.mtu.ru  укажи в качестве сервера обновлений
<sharikoff> значит на проксе запретили метод коннект
<sharikoff> если у тя весь инет через проксю
<HouZZZ> весь
<sharikoff> у тя ж вроде акадо?
<sharikoff> пров?
<HouZZZ> я живу в общаге, тут провайдер хз какой...
<sharikoff> комстар
<HouZZZ> дада
<HouZZZ> типа того...
<sharikoff> яя натюрлих
<sharikoff> =)
<HouZZZ> но вообще называется АВК-systems ))))))))
<sharikoff> у них обычно модемы
<sharikoff> кабельные
<sharikoff> насколько я знаю
<sharikoff> а тебе походу кореш дал доступ через свой комп?
<HouZZZ> да
<sharikoff> а у кореша что?
<sharikoff> винда?
<HouZZZ> тут тарифы бешеные... 3мегабита анлим - 810р
<sharikoff> верю
<HouZZZ> поэтому делим...студенты че..
<HouZZZ> да, винда семерка стоит
<sharikoff> скажи ему
<sharikoff> пусть поставит сокс прокси
<sharikoff> а не веб прокси
<HouZZZ> ща
<sharikoff> удобнее будет
<chosen_one> HouZZZ: а по вафле делите?
<HouZZZ> нет. локалка
<chosen_one> HouZZZ: вафля удобней
<sharikoff> порт должен быть на 3128 или 8080 а 1080
<sharikoff> это носочки
<sharikoff> а у себя пиши
<sharikoff> export "http_proxy=xxx.xxx.xxx:port"
<captain_alex> кто-нибудь юзал чудо патч sched_autogroup-2.6.35.patch?
<sharikoff> export "ftp_proxy=xxx.xxx.xxx:port"
<sharikoff> captain_alex: от которого рассасываются рубцы и бабы любить начинают?
<HouZZZ> sharikoff: порт должен быть один из трех?
<sharikoff> на сокс 1080
<captain_alex> типа, он процессы вроде правильно распаралеливает tty на опеннет писали
<sharikoff> на веб 3128 или 8080
<HouZZZ> ок,ща пойду ставить)))
<HouZZZ> спасибо
<sharikoff> немазашо
<sharikoff> прокси -это не гут
<sharikoff> гут -это нат
<sharikoff> поэтому ищи старенький комп
<sharikoff> ставь туда фрю
<sharikoff> и будет нормальный инет
<captain_alex> шо никто не проверял?
<HouZZZ> прокси - это метод экономить денюжку для бедных студентов))
<HouZZZ> лан,ушел))
<sharikoff> HouZZZ: нат
<sharikoff> =)
<captain_alex> ну тогда буду проверять я Ж) вопрос - как внести патч в ядро? есть файл sched_autogroup-2.6.35.patch
<sharikoff> path -p1 < патч
<sharikoff> p помоему уровень вложенности каталогов
<sharikoff> а ваще есть старик гугл
<sharikoff> он за это деньги получает
<chosen_one> sharikoff: эти язерубунтовцы уже начали на нашем форуме создавать темы про говносборку джуниор
<sharikoff> chosen_one: =)
<sharikoff> я седня чесно слитый рхел6 завел
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> очень шустрый
<chosen_one> sharikoff: я постарался как можно корректнеф послать его на форум того криворукого гения, что наклепал ту сборку
<sharikoff> я прямо так слегка ошарашен
<chosen_one> sharikoff: "честно"?:))
<chosen_one> sharikoff: дай торрент фаил
<sharikoff> а руторенте в юних загляни
<chosen_one> sharikoff: ты конкретную ссыль.там редхаты много.
<captain_alex> sharikoff, ругается неправильая команда
<sharikoff> http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3256383
<sharikoff>  captain_alex у тя исходники скачаны?
<sharikoff> на чо патч накладывать?
<sharikoff> уверен ли ты что ядро заведется после патча?
<captain_alex> sharikoff, есть файл патча sched_autogroup-2.6.35.patch
<captain_alex> на ядро
<sharikoff> готов ли ты править конфиг груба?
<captain_alex> не уверен
<chosen_one> sharikoff: а как ты с репами решил?:)
<sharikoff> вот ответь на эти вопросы
<sharikoff> chosen_one: диск двд
<captain_alex> но рискну Ж)
<sharikoff> =)
<chosen_one> sharikoff: и че?там же не все пакеты:)мне что надо софт будет с исходников собирать?
<sharikoff> chosen_one: + еще 2 репы подрубил
<chosen_one> sharikoff: какие?
<sharikoff> могу файлик скинуть
<chosen_one> sharikoff: хотя пока нет.вот в выходные начну баловаться экспериментами - тогда и расскажешь:)
<sharikoff> ок
<captain_alex> sharikoff, патч отседа http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=28671
<sharikoff> captain_alex:  я те еще раз говорю
<sharikoff> у тя исходники есть?
<sharikoff> ядра?
<captain_alex> нет, исходников нет наверное просто поставленная убанта
<captain_alex> убунта
<sharikoff> ясно
<sharikoff> ..
<sharikoff> лучше даже не пытайся
 * sharikoff старый линуксоед
<sharikoff> =)
<captain_alex> чего так категорично?
<skai> @kick chosen_one
<sharikoff> captain_alex: потому что я уверен на 99 процентов что ниче не выйдет
<o_0> вот:)
 * o_0 
<captain_alex> sharikoff, телепат детектед? Ж)
<sharikoff> ну поверь мне хоть разок
<sharikoff> ядро убунты слишком заточено под убунту
<o_0> sharikoff: ты еще бухнись на колени и умоляй:))
<o_0> captain_alex: он прав.там патчи от каноникала впихнуты
<sharikoff> а патч походу накладывается на то что с кернел орг
<captain_alex> ага, теперь понятнее
<sharikoff> вот
<captain_alex> то есть просто так не наложить? а если установить ванильное пропатченое ядро а если че откатится?
<sharikoff> для того чтоб наложить патч в убунте надо
<sharikoff> 1. скачать исходники с кернел орг
<sharikoff> распаковать
<sharikoff> зайти в диру с исходниками
<captain_alex> ага записываю
<sharikoff> наложить патч
<sharikoff> наложить патчи от каноникал
<sharikoff> собрать пакет с ядром (опционально)
<sharikoff> собрать модули (бишь драйвера для железок твоих)
<sharikoff> и ниче не забыть
<sharikoff> заинсталить ядро
<sharikoff> прописать его в конфиге груба
<sharikoff> попробовать грузануться
<sharikoff> увидеть через полдня мучений kernel panic
<sharikoff> плюнуть на все
<sharikoff> пойти пить пиво
<sharikoff> все
<captain_alex> интереснож
<artus> sharikoff: эк расписал )
<sharikoff> ну могу тока удачи пожелать
<sharikoff> ах да.. ты еще все патчи от убунты найди =))
<captain_alex> а без патчей от каноникал никак?
<sharikoff> накатишь
<sharikoff> captain_alex: да это мулька там
<sharikoff> покури недельки с три
<sharikoff> и так обновят
<sharikoff> пакетом
<captain_alex> мулька?
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> чистой воды
<captain_alex> это что?
<sharikoff> ну.. ханка знаешь чо такое?
<captain_alex> не
<sharikoff> это и есть мулька
<captain_alex> рекурсия короче
<captain_alex> Ж)
<sharikoff> типа
<captain_alex> то есть просто скачав и закомпилив ванильое ядро его в убунту пихать смысла нету?
<sharikoff> ну попробуй исходники залить убунтовского ядра
<sharikoff> и на него накатить
<sharikoff> но имхо ниче не получится
<sharikoff> во фре яро собирать одно удовольствие =))
<sharikoff> никада паники не было
<sharikoff> 2 команды и усе готово
<captain_alex> sharikoff: так пишут кругом на форумах - поставил себе ядро, накатил патчей.....
<captain_alex> а тут гемор такой
<artus> sharikoff: есть такое дело )
<captain_alex> еще что за зен ядра?
<sharikoff> captain_alex: я ж говорю
<sharikoff> удачи
<sharikoff> artus: ты застал ядра clk?
<sharikoff> с патчем для автомаунта?
<o_0> sharikoff: дык какая паника то у трупа должна была быть:)
<artus> sharikoff: неа
<sharikoff> ты чо.. такой был ажиотаж
<sharikoff> модно было..
<sharikoff> типа на кнопочку сидирома жмешь без размонтирования
<sharikoff> и он автоматом размонтирует..
<artus> хех)
<sharikoff> щас такова нету...
<o_0> sharikoff: эх милые старые годы:)
<sharikoff> угу..
<sharikoff> я монолитное собирал на шапке девятой
<sharikoff> потом все это забросил
<sharikoff> ибо пакеты
<captain_alex> а что за реалтайм ядро и есть ли всмысл его ставить оно есть в репах
<sharikoff> ну..
<o_0> captain_alex: ты про правила русского языка слышал?
<sharikoff> это реально не реалтайм
<sharikoff> реалтайм тока в QNX
<sharikoff> это как бы реалтайм
<sharikoff> смысла нету
<o_0> sharikoff: это не спам, а реальный способ увеличить реалтайм?:))
<sharikoff> =))
<o_0> sharikoff: икар прилетел и ослеп от насего сияния
<sharikoff> сгорел
<captain_alex> набираю одной рукой не до запятых
<o_0> sharikoff: вообще то только засохла смола на крыльях и они развалились, но твой план мне нравится больше:)
<captain_alex> то есть производительности н е добавит,?
<o_0> captain_alex: так закрой видео окно и освободится вторая рука
<captain_alex> дык ктож на полпути...
<sharikoff> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9E%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%86%D0%B8%D0%BE%D0%BD%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F_%D1%81%D0%B8%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BC%D0%B0_%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%B0%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%BE_%D0%B2%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BC%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8
<jah-man> привет всем..
<o_0> jah-man: вот этот парень
<jah-man> Оо че где?
<o_0> jah-man: что сломал?
<jah-man> o_0, да ничего я не ломал...Оо
<o_0> jah-man: а что ты дважды удивление влепил в свое сообщение?
<ivan_> привет! подскажите, а можно ли настроить опеноффис так, чтобы он был оч похож внешне на мелкософтовский?
<o_0> ivan_: можно.но нафига?
<jah-man> o_0, чего?...
<o_0> jah-man: вот опять ты ставишь удивленные смайлы в сообщения
<ivan_> да на работе поставил манагерше (блондинко) а она ноет, непривыыыыычно
<ivan_> прост с утра меня достала "у меня вирусы"
<artus> ivan_: скажи ей что это антивирус и пусть отстанет
<o_0> ivan_: передай ей следующее: для того, чтобы привыкнуть к опенофису достаточно обладать iq>80 и уметь читать.если она не обладает этими признаками - пусть пишет докладную на себя(наверняка ведь курица в анкете писала что опытный
<o_0> пользователь) и просит снизить зарплату себе ввиду несоответствия занимаемой должности
<jah-man> аха..как смешно) какой классный лулз..
<ivan_> не выйдет, она крашеная а не натуральная юлондинко(
<captain_alex> sharikoff: познавательно, но по существу, у меня машина старая, хочется выжать все, что есть, а раз пакет есть, пожет и смысл есть?
<sharikoff> не все пакеты надо ставить
<sharikoff> попробуй
<ivan_> ))
<o_0> jah-man: так с чем пожаловал к нам?:)опять жаловаться, что с версии 10.04  тебя секса нет?:)
<Ilang> q
<o_0> Ilang: ку
<Ilang> что на повестке дня?)
<o_0> Ilang: ничего
<jah-man> o_0, да нет..
<Ilang> ясно
<jah-man> просто зашел.
<jah-man> каждый день захожу..
<jah-man> привычка уже
<o_0> jah-man: чтото я теб раньше не видел*suspicious*
<jah-man> так я тут и недавно...наверное с начала ноября..
<jah-man> мб позже чуток.
<o_0> у кого есть знакомые на производстве РТИ?
<safinaskar> ivan_, в твоей ситуации с опенофисом поможет: http://bash.org.ru/quote/103902, http://bash.org.ru/quote/391829
<tengry> молчат все или эмпатя глючит?
<artus> молчат )
<tengry> ягняты )))
 * o_0 
<artus> хм... уто это с утра говорил что влц не умеет хоткеи мышкой ... таки оказывается прекрасно умеет )
<o_0> artus: влц вообще торт:)
<artus> есть такое
<tengry> в смысле - нажимать клавиши мышом??
<tengry> удобней носом
<o_0> tengry: цыц.взрослые разговаривают:)
<o_0> artus: агу агу агага:)
<tengry> мне мноооого лет мальчики)))
<o_0> tengry: по твоей реакции этого не скажешь:)
<tengry> так погода хорошая...
<tengry> но эмпатя моя глючит
<sharikoff> conspy кто нть юзал?
<artus> ток не торт в вопросе сохранения настроек видеоэфектов
<artus> tengry: в смысле плей пауза не по кнопочкам управления и не спейсом
<tengry> , скотина
<tengry> эта эмпатя
<o_0> sharikoff: ченспай?
<o_0> @voice tengry
<sharikoff> conspy
<artus> sharikoff: кито это?
<sharikoff> ну порутал я тачку .. к примеру
<o_0> sharikoff: ворд традинг фактори?
<sharikoff> чтоб пасмареть если я не один сижу
<sharikoff> чо там чел делает
<sharikoff> по ssh
<artus> w
<o_0> sharikoff: ааа:)тыриться в замочную скважину:))
<sharikoff> artus: это тока факт что он сидит
<sharikoff> а памареть чо он делает
<sharikoff> conspy -v номер консольки
<o_0> sharikoff: ну а это возможно?вроде секур шел подразмевает секурность
<sharikoff> дык ты то залгинился
<sharikoff> вместе с ним
<sharikoff> пасмарел
<sharikoff> w
<sharikoff> ага
<sharikoff> он там
<sharikoff> и потом чирик чирик
<o_0> sharikoff: и из дырки выскочит кое что окруче клоуна?:)
<sharikoff> типа
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> например он правила файрвола настраивает..
<o_0> sharikoff: тааак:0я догадался где ты посмотреть собираешься:))
 * sharikoff думает .. что тока не сделаешь чтоб инет был на халяву..
<o_0> sharikoff: шпиена напиши.или скрипт, который тебе все конфиги будет по почте сливать:)
<artus> conspy - Remote control of Linux virtual consoles типа?
<artus> sharikoff: а рутовые правва у него откуда?
<sharikoff> не у него
<sharikoff> =0
<sharikoff> )))
<sharikoff> у меня
<o_0> sharikoff: я угадал:)
<artus> дык без рута он не настроит )
<sharikoff> artus:  я. я не настрою. а рут у меня есть.. надо только ее поставить =)
<artus> sharikoff: говорят она не может за ssh сесией следить
<artus> а .. тьху ты... это ты себе инет рисуеш )))
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> artus: я тока предпологаю =))
<sharikoff> как бы действовал злоумышленник
<sharikoff> =)
<artus> чей то она загадочная какая то
<artus> sharikoff: не умеет она за pts следить
<artus> sharikoff: а за tty очень даже )
<User992[web]> Люди, расскажите, пожалуйста, как сделать так, чтобы при простое запускалось определенное приложение?
<artus> xscreensaver
<artus> он умеет вроде )
<User992[web]> Я пробовал оттуда запускать видео через mplayer, но оно включается только если нажать пробел
<User992[web]> а так черный экрна
<hunter-12> всем ку
<hunter-12> кто знает как прицепить пульс к джеку?
<hunter-12> или какюнибдь весчь типа jack-rack, только для пульса?
<Sergey_IT> вечер
<artus> он самый )
<skai> ночь давно
<Vasilichyurec> подскажите можно в терминалом пользоваться например как тотал командером, просматривать папки и файлы
<artus> ls cat
<artus> ))
<artus> а так mc )
<Sergey_IT> skai, это точно, у нас белые ночи перешли в темные дни (
<Sergey_IT> Vasilichyurec, МС
<Vasilichyurec> спасибо)
<User140[web]> Прописал запуск видео через мплеер в xscreen, но оно почему-то не запускается. Загружается, но плей включается только после пробела. Что сделать?
<nattfodd> ребят, как можно на с++ с помощью функции write(1, "текст", sizeof("текст")) вывести в стандартный поток вывода вместо текста значение какой-то переменной?
<nattfodd> пишу вот так:
<nattfodd> key_t IPC_KEY;
<nattfodd> IPC_KEY = ftok(EXEC_NAME, MAGIC_NUMBER);
<nattfodd> write(1,&IPC_KEY, sizeof(IPC_KEY));
<artus> nattfodd: а ты каналом не ошибся? )
<nattfodd> нет, это програмирование под линух ))))
<artus> а причем тут програмирование под линух к убунте?
<User140[web]> Artus, помоги, пожалуйста, подскажи. Вот что прописал в xscreen: mplayer -nosound -fs -loop 0 -nolirc /home/user/video/phn.mp4
<safety_e> nattfodd: преобразовать в строку? atoi?
<nattfodd> safety_e, пробовал. не катит почему-то
<nattfodd> если вот напрямую текст в кавычках задать - то все работает, а если через переменную - фиг(
<Sergey_IT> nattfodd, printf или <<
<nattfodd> не катит
<Sergey_IT> nattfodd, а почему у других катит?
<jah-man> потому что гладиолус..
<nattfodd> дело в том, что после fork() сообщение выведенное перед ним с помощью принтф или сиаут дублируется
<nattfodd> а если через write() написать, то все в порядке
<artus> User140[web]: хм... тама как то загадочно
<nattfodd> и тишина :)
<User140[web]> Может опция какую-нить еще надо добавить? хотя к плееру я прочет ман, нет атозапуска плеера, да и бред это какой-то
<PlatinumThinker> всем прив)
<artus> User140[web]: http://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver/faq.html#mpeg
<bybyby> User140[web]: проигрывание видео - выше
<bybyby> в прошлый раз кинул ссылку - а на канале тя небыло
<User140[web]> .xscreensaver я в нем прописывал, но параметры не сохраняются, а обнуляются после первого запуска xscreen-demo
<petr> хай
<russia_bear> ывппрв
<russia_bear> алло
<russia_bear> вопрос есть
<russia_bear> ........................................
<russia_bear> как поменять частоту на мониторе?
<jah-man> какой?
<jah-man> оу.
<russia_bear> она слеьтает обратно на 60Hz после перезагрузки....
<jah-man> ну. купить новый монитор с нужной частотой.
<artus> !ask russia_bear
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ask russia_bear'
<russia_bear> гей мен... ты решил поумничать, подумав что я глупый вопрос задал?
<russia_bear> ставлю 75 герц....   перезагрузил и свноыва..... такого не было с кубунту 8.04 .... а с 10.10 вот есть
<Taurendil> Монитор трубка?
<jah-man> russia_bear, 1) ну вот сразу на оскорбления опускаться не стоит. 2) частота монитора выставляется в меню самого монитора.
<russia_bear> ну не надо тупить.... каког о к чёрту самого!   я пытаюсь быть вежливым....
<artus> @kick russia_bear не шуми
<russia_bear> я вернулся
<russia_bear> разрази гром того кто меня кикнул
<russia_bear> подло
<russia_bear> ответили бы на вопрос
<Ilang> russia_bear:  ты утомил
<russia_bear> привет старожил
<jah-man> russia_bear, видюха geforce?
<russia_bear> а по делу?
<russia_bear> видюха встроенная   материнка гигабайт
<artus> а по делу gtf и добавь в xsorg
<russia_bear> видео интел
<artus> *xorg.conf
<Sergey_IT> russia_bear, поставь 10.04
<russia_bear> смешно
<russia_bear> *xorg.conf  --- подробнее пожалуйста
<jah-man> russia_bear, кстати совет дельный.. я вот до сих пор жалею что на 10.10 сижу..столько багов..
<russia_bear> я помню что все эти плюшки можно руками грузить при старте..... если вот как у меня не сохраняются настройки
<artus> russia_bear: gtf zzz xxx 85
<artus> и вывод в моделес ксорга добавь
<artus> или в screen ... не помню )
<russia_bear> Артур Пирожков.... будь внятней
<russia_bear> так что делаем в итоге?
<artus> @voice russia_bear
<russia_bear> gtf zzz xxx 85
<russia_bear> а где войс-то бранный?
<artus>  gtf x y refresh
<russia_bear> gtf zzz xxx 85  ---- 'nj dsukzlbn rfr-,slnj ns yfik`gfk hfyljvyj kfljirjq cdjtq ifkfdkbdjq
<russia_bear> птпт
<russia_bear> чёрт
<russia_bear> gtf x y refresh   и это писать при старте?
<artus> жто в терминал
<artus> *э
<russia_bear> а как на 75 герц поменять
<artus> ну 75 напиши
<artus>  gtf 1024 768 75  это как пример
<russia_bear> аааа  вот оно как
<russia_bear> так я и думал
<artus> russia_bear: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=64300.0  вот .. тут расписано
<russia_bear> /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<russia_bear> нет даже х11
<russia_bear> $ sudo gtf 1280 1024 60
<russia_bear>   # 1280x1024 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 63.60 kHz; pclk: 108.88 MHz
<russia_bear>   Modeline "1280x1024_60.00"  108.88  1280 1360 1496 1712  1024 1025 1028 1060  -HSync +Vsync
<russia_bear> и после этого частота не 60 а старая
<Maxim_user> Привет :) А как можно заказать Ubuntu 10.04 LTS? На Shipit только 10.10
<russia_bear> artus: а?
<Maxim_user> а?  :)
<jah-man> если на ship it только 10.10 значит других никак не закажешь...
<russia_bear> ###############
<russia_bear> :/$ sudo find -name xorg.conf
<russia_bear> ./usr/share/doc/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/examples/xorg.conf
<russia_bear> #################
<Sergey_IT> Maxim_user, а зачем?
<russia_bear> всё что нашёл!
<Maxim_user>  Sergey_IT: так LTS :)
<Sergey_IT> Maxim_user, а скачать никак?
<russia_bear> да.... хваттит балаболить ниочём
<Maxim_user>  Sergey_IT, я хочу фирминный диск  :)
<Sergey_IT> Maxim_user, аэто что такое?
<russia_bear> ну и всё
<kaljan> Привет народ)
<CheshaNeko> kaljan: ку
<jah-man> вопрос по ship it..имя указывать на русском или на английском?
<jah-man> и адресс в каком формате..
<jah-man> ау?..
<kaljan> !ship it
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ship it'
<kaljan> хы
<jah-man> kaljan, да уже не надо) нашел... заказал) убунту и кубунту..
<jah-man> блин..только под новый год придут))
<kaljan> под ёлочку )
<kaljan> форточку не забудь открыть)
<User140[web]> Скажите, возможно ли в xml прописать запуск какого-либо файла?
<kaljan> это не сюда
<CEKTAHT> прива
<fanfal> :-S
<fanfal> msg ubuntuhelp !Fnfal
<fanfal> тут есть кто?
<User199[web]> Ночи доброй! Какой необходимо добавить параметр, чтобы приложения могло перекрывать другие полноэкранные?
<tengry> добра ночь. Проверка Пиджина. Прошу оценить))
<only_you> понг
<tengry> ping
<ubuntuhelp> tengry, Понг понг понг...
<tengry> uping
<tengry> ping
<ubuntuhelp> tengry, Ну понг, и что?
<jjokker> всем привет
<tengry> и тебе привет
<jjokker> подскажите кто нить пробовал ставить убунту на кони ваио который 8 дюймов
<tengry> я не слышал
<jjokker> только что купил , думаю вот как потестить как убунта будет работать
<jjokker> может быть с флешки для начала
<jjokker> ?
<artus> если собереш ручками поддержку железа будет)
<tengry> может тебе лучше на ФУРе спросить в теме Железо?
<artus> но не факт )
<tengry> во-во
<jjokker> да может и соберу , вот только лень капитальная)
<tengry> а по ночам на ирке тебе сидеть не лень? )))
<jjokker> дык я работаю
<tengry> ааа
<jjokker> так , ну наверное надо попробовать поэксперементировать с флехой
<snork> только что включил комп, а Quassel IRC не запускается. несколько раз нажимал - он ни в какую, а после перезагрузки нормально заработал. это проблемы с осью, или  такое бывает?
<artus> это проблемы с Quassel
<artus> причем тут сразу проблемы с осью )
<snork> ну я не так выразился...
<Landgraff> усем привет :)
<Ilang> ланграфыч!
<jjokker> привет
<dsxack> привет, ребят, кто-нить подскажите, как через командную строку поменять местами четные с нечетными строками в файле (например с помощью sed)
<Nor8> Кто знает, как к апплету погоды прикрутить, к примеру, данные от гизметео?
<Volkodav> наверное в конфиге где-то
#ubuntu-ru 2010-12-03
<jjokker> есть кто?
<sexy_mother> приф всем
<User031[web]> Есть
<jjokker> чето создал я загрузочный диск на флешку
<jjokker> и короче консоль загрузилась(
<jjokker> BusyBox v.1.1.3
<sexy_mother> www.google.com
<jjokker> а сейчас есть кто?
<Lorgus> привет страна
<Lorgus> как в nano удалять строками а не по буквам ???
<Lorgus> как в mc создать новый файл ???
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, тут ?
<Lorgus> Невозможно загрузить расширение mysql! Проверьте настройки PHP. - Документация   ???? че за хз...
<Lorgus> разобрался
<sharikoff> ку
<sharikoff> на руснете Акция - скажи что у тебя отвалилась аська и получи бан
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> Lorgus: q
<sharikoff> De_Abler: q
<Offoffoff> Йохохохоххохохооо
<jillsmitt> выжигаю глаза, когда-то 3.5.9 http://img229.imageshack.us/img229/9408/greenjs1rd2.png
<Offoffoff> Юлий Кузнецов: ыыыы...
<Offoffoff> Юлий Кузнецов: рабочий стол Чужого.
<jillsmitt> мне нравилась версия 3.5.9
<Offoffoff> Юлий Кузнецов: всем нравилась. Но время неумолимо идет вперед.
<jillsmitt> из-за возможности полностью переделать цвета
<some1> как выключить автозапуск compiz не удаляя его? (mint 10 i686)
<ale1> http://oper.ru/news/read.php?t=1051607243#comments хорошие новости!!!
<ya_sharikoff> бу
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<ya_sharikoff> q
<chravn> ку
<julia> привет
<chravn> в общем перустановил я вчера назад 9.10 ибо 10.10 кака редкостная.
<julia> кто подскажет, как установить интернет експлорер, вайн не хочет(((
<chravn> такой вопрос что выбрать  Ejabberd  или OpenFire/
<julia> нужно для консультанта
<chravn> julia: какой.
<julia> 6
<chravn> julia:  http://www.bda82.ucoz.ru/publ/linux/ubuntu/ustanovka_internet_explorer_pod_ubuntu/7-1-0-18
<chravn> julia:  но виртуал бокс надёжней. ))
<julia> не нужен установленный, говорят тогда можно консультант с виндового сервака запустить
<julia> не, нужен установленный*)
<chravn> http://www.openkazan.info/Install_Microsoft_Internet_Explorer_in_Ubuntu_Gentoo_Fedora_Mandriva_SuSe_Debian_Linux
<julia> спасибо, может кто знает как еще заставить консультанта работать?
<chravn> виртуал бокс и венда
<julia> /etc/apt/sources.list
<julia> похоже придется
<chravn> поинструкции поставить осла просто.
<chravn> толькочто это сделал.
<julia_> /etc/apt/sources.list команд нот фаунд
<chravn> julia_:  ИЗМЕНЯЕМ
<chravn> gedit трататат
<chravn> а вернее
<chravn> sudo edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<julia_> аа, ясн, спасиб, пробую
<ale1> lkjhoji
<julia_> Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/apt/sources.list" -- using "application/octet-stream"
<chravn> версия убунты какая?
<chravn> ау тут живые есть?
<yurau> немного
<chravn> yurau:  ))
<chravn> разраваюсь между  Ejabberd  и OpenFire кто на личном опыте может подскажет.
<Aceler> chravn: openfire не держит мультидоменную установку, это его проблема. А так пофиг, ИМХО :)
<rg45> про бывал то и другое но больше  понравился Ejabberd
<chravn> Aceler:  ставил Openfire впринципе понравился но возникали косяки.
<chravn> почита про ejabberd мнения разнятя поэтому интересуюсь практическими замечаниями.
<ya_sharikoff> chravn: только еджабберд
<chravn> ya_sharikoff:  от прально котегорично уверенно твёрдор ставлю еджаббер ))
<ya_sharikoff> угу
<ya_sharikoff> ну не подвел ни разу
<ya_sharikoff> + транспорты легко прицепить
<ya_sharikoff> опенфайр это ж ява вроде..
<chravn> да
<ya_sharikoff> не..
<ya_sharikoff> нафиг..
<chravn> % Транспорт Jabber <-> ICQ
<chravn> {5347, ejabberd_service, [{ip, {127, 0, 0, 1}}, {access, local},
<chravn> {host, ["icq.grinder.com", "sms.localhost"], [{password, "secret"}]}]},
<chravn> что за  127,0,0,1 ?
<chravn> немогу понять.
<chravn> и что за sms.localhost&
<ya_sharikoff> если сам транспорт на том же хосте
<ya_sharikoff> то 127
<chravn> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<chravn> что з ошибка http://paste.ubuntu.com/539319/
<chravn> откуда edjabberd берёт ejabberd@gw
<chravn> ya_sharikoff:  тут есть пара вопросов про ejabberd
<ZeVoluciON> тут нет пара ответов про ejabberd
<ZeVoluciON> что за ejabberd@gw?
<kotobasis> .
<chelaxe> !ejabberd
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ejabberd'
<chelaxe> 0.o
<kotobasis> chravn: http://www.process-one.net/en/ejabberd/guide_en
<chravn> ZeVoluciON:   @gw   это название пк только откуда он это черпае.
<ZeVoluciON> смотри в конфиге, какие хосты указаны
<ZeVoluciON> а черпае наверняка из hostname
<sharikoff> из /etc/hosts
<sharikoff> и из /etc/resolv.conf
<chravn> нету у меня таких записай.
<sharikoff> каких
<sharikoff> я мож че то пропустил
<sharikoff> ищо и пробки
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> hostname просто набери
<sharikoff> в консольке
<chravn> ну да имя хоста gw/
<sharikoff> ну так ..
<chravn>  а по чему ошибку то выдаёт?
<sharikoff> у тя там какие конфиги в дире лежат?
<sharikoff> и почему ты запускаешь не службой
<sharikoff> а ejaberctl
<chravn> ejabberd.cfg  ejabberd.pem  inetrc
<sharikoff> ejabberd.cfg там надо указать свой хост и админа
<sharikoff> все
<sharikoff> потом в будущем подправить подключение транспорта
<sharikoff> или сколько угодно транспортов
<sharikoff> меняется только порт
<sharikoff> бекап конфига есть?
<chravn> конечно))
<sharikoff> ну вот
<sharikoff> то что есть фтопку
<chravn> а локалхост оставить или заменить?
<sharikoff> mv ejabberd.cfg.dist ejabberd.cfg
<sharikoff> cp точнее
<sharikoff> локалхост в каком месте?
<sharikoff> chravn: тут смари какая штука
<sharikoff> я те щас расскажу
<sharikoff> попкорн взял?
<sharikoff> =)
<chravn> кофе и печена есть.
<sharikoff> хост должен! резолвится
<SergeyIT> доброго всем!
<chravn> привет.
<sharikoff> те nslookup gw должен показать на твой ип
<sharikoff> если у тя нету днса
<sharikoff> то пишешь в /etc/hosts
<sharikoff> типа
<chravn> sharikoff:  мне нужно чтобы он не на @gw  слушал  а на @goblinzz.ru
<sharikoff> 192.168.0.1  gw
<chravn> то что ты рассказываешь ясно как белый день.
<sharikoff> там есть виртуалхосты
<sharikoff> пасмари в крнфиге
<sharikoff> щас я гляну где
<chravn> sharikoff:  запустился.
<sharikoff> ну вот
<sharikoff> теперь netstat -nlp
<chravn> sharikoff:  но вчём была проблема я так и не понял.
<sharikoff> на предмет 5222
<hookah> sharikoff: ку
<sharikoff> hookah: дароф
<chravn> имеется.
<sharikoff> ну ваще гут
<sharikoff> все впринципе
<sharikoff> осталось транспорты подрубить
<chravn> sharikoff:   а до этого он где брал @gw &&
<hookah> sharikoff: что-то Химика давно не видать. тут видео нашел с Джеймсом Гослингом, думаю ему интересно было бы
<sharikoff> хотнейм спрашивал
<jvadim> привет уважаемые, что посоветуете ставить на eee pc 901 (старичка) - недавно его приобрел
<sharikoff>  hookah =)
<chravn> sharikoff:  а сейчас что произошло?
<chravn> jvadim: Xubuntu
<sharikoff> chravn: загляни в инитрц
<chravn> там  resolv.conf  указан.
<chravn>  я проверял.
<sharikoff> а хостс?
<chravn> нету ))
<chravn> {file, resolv, "/etc/resolv.conf"}.
<jvadim> chravn: спасибо, а какую версию xubuntu : 8.04 (c спец ядром), 10.04lts, 10.10 maverick?
<sharikoff> вот мой
<sharikoff> {lookup,["file","native"]}.
<sharikoff> {host,{127,0,0,1}, ["localhost","hostalias"]}.
<sharikoff> {file, resolv, "/etc/resolv.conf"}.
<chravn> jvadim:   мне подуше 9.10
<chravn> host,{127,0,0,1}   утебя тут запаятые
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> я ниче не менял
<chravn> я тоже .
<sharikoff> правда это на фре стоит
<sharikoff> а она демократична к таким вещам
<chravn> как было по стандарту так и оставил.
<chravn> sharikoff:  я тоже в начале думал что он ломится в хостс. ан нет.
<sharikoff> {hosts, ["intes.org"]}.
<sharikoff> вот такая запись в конфиге
<sharikoff> у тя есть?
<sharikoff> ну естественно надо свой хост
<sharikoff> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff, Failed!
<sharikoff> угу.. я тут
<SergeyIT> хелп не в настроении
<sharikoff> @kernel
<ubuntuhelp> The latest stable kernel is 2.6.36.1; the latest snapshot of the stable kernel is 2.6.37-rc4-git2; the latest beta kernel is 2.6.37-rc4.
<chravn> sharikoff:  а  почему веб интерфейс выдаёт 404 ошибку.
<sharikoff> а порт слушается?
<parfux> ура... нормальное ускорение flash в linux
<sharikoff> 5280 вроде ба
<parfux> http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/flashplayer10_2_p2_32bit_linux_111710.tar.gz
<chravn> sharikoff:  да.
<parfux> на атоме раньше 360 еле показывало теперь 720 на 20% проц грузит
<chravn> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:5280            0.0.0.0:*
<sharikoff> ну дык заходи на него
<sharikoff> ваще он не нужен
<chravn> 404 NOT Found
<sharikoff> ejabberdctl со свсем справится
<chravn> хочется ((
<sharikoff> какая там ссылка?
<sharikoff> забыл я
<chravn> всмысле ссылка?
<sharikoff> ну на веб
<chravn> http://87.255.18.71:5280/
<sharikoff> тра та та:5280/admin
<sharikoff> не не
<sharikoff> там еще каталог надо указать
<sharikoff>   /admin
<sharikoff> =))
<chravn> аа
<chravn> спс.
<sharikoff> имя юзера с хостом вместе
<sharikoff> a@a.ru
<sharikoff> типа так
<sharikoff> от него понт один
<sharikoff> от вебинтерфейса
<sharikoff> ненадо оно
<sharikoff> любой нормальный клиент в сто раз лучше
<sharikoff> пси например
<sharikoff> под линь
<sharikoff> у меня адиум
<Funky-Punky> подскажите плиз как в Xchat  кодировку поменять, а то у меня на одном канале кракозябры((?
<sharikoff>  http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/XChat#Selecting_an_encoding
<sharikoff> http://wiki.ipm-irk.ru/wiki/%D0%9D%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B9%D0%BA%D0%B0_IRC
<Funky-Punky> пасип ща почитаю
<micro-chipset> Не кто не знает по какому принципу в пиджине цвета ников раскрашены?
<skai> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=127205
<sharikoff> самые умные -миние
<sharikoff> *синие
<micro-chipset> sharikoff: а зеленые?
<micro-chipset> :-D
<sharikoff> зеленые тока учатся еще
<micro-chipset> sharikoff: это ты только учишься? (у тебя зеленый)
<staff_nowa> всем привет. Хочу спросить VDS на убунту 9.0.4 поддерживает создание radius сервера ?
<skai> sharikoff: а фиолетовые?
<staff_nowa> для роутера
<micro-chipset> skai:  это средние по уму наверн пока не гуру еще
<skai> а белые?
<ceval> sharikoff привет
<ceval> всем re
<sharikoff> ceval: q
<sharikoff> skai: q
<Buhack> есть и белые
<skai> sharikoff: ыпч
<Fredy> Äîáðîãî âñåì
<ubuntuhelp> Fredy! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<sharikoff> раз два
<sharikoff> фреди идет
<tengry> Привет всем.
<sharikoff> artus: дароф
<tengry> Сейчас снёс Емпати, поставил Пиджин. Но в списке регистрации нет Джаббера. Что сделать?
<artus> sharikoff: дароф )))
<ceval> tengry наверно ставь плагин под джабер
<sharikoff> пси
<sharikoff> наш выбор
<skai> sharikoff: пси не тру:)
<sharikoff> да ну
<sharikoff> все там очень гут
<skai> ну да:)
<skai> sharikoff: пользовался я вашей псей.нафиг не нужна
<tengry> ceval, через синаптик? Как он там называется?
<ceval> tengry это мое придполенения, но вроде он ставиться по умолчанию
<ceval> *предположени
<tengry> так не поставился, сволочь((
<artus> skai: q
<ceval> смотри протокол есть XMMP
<ceval> XMPP
<ZeVoluciON> личкрафты ставь
<skai> artus: ыпч
<artus> Lag: 318.2 )))
<tengry> ceval: есть XMMP. Его поставить?
<Fredy_BackSlash> Доброго всем.
<ceval> tengry по нему и подключайся  к jabber
<tengry> спасибо, попробую
<Fredy_BackSlash> У меня такой вопрос, я тут почитал про XEN, если я правильно понял это на машину ставится линукс и XEN а в нем создаются виртуальные машиныы с другими операционками сколько надо?
<ink_sleep> оО
<ink_sleep> Fredy_BackSlash, ты мне парсер поломал, запятые ставь
<artus> Fredy_BackSlash: kvm наше фсе
<ink_sleep> а так да - kvm рулит
<sharikoff> Акция - скажи что у тебя отвалилась аська и получи бан
<sharikoff> =)
<artus> гг
<ink_sleep> sharikoff, нужно решить какие домены на это заюзать
<ink_sleep> и наверное понадобится ispmanager ставить туда
<sharikoff> любой короткий
<sharikoff> а зачем?
<ink_sleep> linux.tv ) ?
<ink_sleep> ну не буду же я почту ручками конфигурить
<Fredy_BackSlash> а есть готовый дистрибутив где только ядро и  kvm? где почитать как там создавать виртуальные машини и как потом переключаться меджу ними?
<ink_sleep> artus, я пас
<ink_sleep> artus, расскажи ему про Proxmox
<artus> гг
<ink_sleep> и про то, что между "только ядро" и "kvm" - ещё как минимум 400 метров пакетов "всякой чуши."
<Fredy_BackSlash> ink_sleep: а без этой "всякой чуши" никак?
<ink_sleep> ...
<artus> Fredy_BackSlash: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proxmox_Virtual_Environment
<ink_sleep> я фигею над людьми
<artus> слов нет )
<ink_sleep> в общем - нельзя
<ink_sleep> я сейчас не в настроении философтсовать
<ink_sleep> тьфу
<ink_sleep> дайте новый ноут >< >< ><
 * Fredy_BackSlash пошел зарабатывать на новое железо
<skai> ink_sleep: меняю новый ноут на новый макбук про:)
<ink_sleep> skai, а зачем?
<ink_sleep> skai, посмотри на u35jc asus
<skai> ink_sleep: дык я не смотрть хочу:)я поменять свой на макбук про хочу:)
<ink_sleep> лол
<ink_sleep> продай свой, купи юшку
<artus> skai: меняю свой телефон на твой ноут)
<skai> ink_sleep: не:)если мой продать - денег наверное не хватит:)а если поменяться на макбук про - можно продать макбук и купить пару ноутов:)
<ink_sleep> лол
<skai> artus: только если у тебя айфон 4жи:)
<ink_sleep> эээ
<skai> я и его продам:)
<artus> я сказал телефон )
<ink_sleep> artus, айфон 4жи и есть телефон
<ink_sleep> коммуникатором не назовёшь
<ink_sleep> смарфоном - тоже нет
<artus> ))
<skai> artus: ну так?
<artus> фсе так пичально?
<bybyby> rusnet
<skai> что это было?
<chelaxe> скай
<CEKTAHT> доброе утро
<hookah> интересно, где сейчас утро
<hookah> но все равно доброе )))
<hookah> skai: а че у тебя за ноут? )
<sharikoff> еее писи
<skai> hookah: а ты хочешь поменять макбук про?
<skai> sharikoff: нет
<sharikoff> да
<sharikoff> =)
<hookah> skai: ага, два раза поменять  туда и обратно )) только проблема - мака нету у меня ))
<hookah> просто интересно
<skai> hookah: бэнг.неправильный ответ, но спасибо за игру
<skai> sharikoff: совсем не еееписи:)у мну не нетбук:) у мну субноутбук:)
<hookah> вот зацень инженерию
<hookah> http://itmages.com/image/view/85527/a8b5b8b7
<ink_sleep> оу щи
<ink_sleep> щас своё покажу
<ink_sleep> ужаснетесь
<hookah> ноут 14 дюймов тошиба, экран 15 дюймов пакард белл )) крепеж сделан ручками из шурупчиков и гаечек )))
<hookah> и это чудо все еще исправно работает
<ink_sleep> http://itmages.ru/image/view/85529/88794cb8
<skai> http://img.ly/27wV
<ink_sleep> skai, буржуй
<skai> ink_sleep: 13.3" где тут буржуйство?:)
<ink_sleep> ты на мой скрин посмотри - увидишь где)
<hookah> у ваших хотя бы экраны родные )))
<skai> ink_sleep: подумаешь у тебя нет нескольких клавиш:)а кто тут недавно кучей гаджетов хвастался?
<hookah> а не пересаженные методом жестокого хирургического вмешательства )
<Funky-Punky> у меня на нетбуке, клава хоть и с кнопками, но она не работает, даже отключена, а то пищит
<skai> hookah: у тебя винда.ты проиграл опрос:)
<ink_sleep> skai, да гаджетов то куча хД
<hookah> гы ) облом, я сижу с другого ноута, на нем бубунта )))
<hookah> то ноут моей девушки )
<ink_sleep> но вот ноуту скоро придет ббелый полярный зверек
<skai> hookah: ну и что?все равно венда
<hookah> ты ЧО! у нее там симс 3 стоит )) не дай бох мне удалить )))
<skai> ink_sleep: дык куча недорогих субноутов продается.такой как у меня в великобритании за 99 фунтов стерлингов заказать можно
<ink_sleep> я хацу u35jc
<hookah> skai: за доставку еще минимум 50-100% доплатишь
<skai> hookah: и ноут, который в рашке стоит 20 тыр будет стоит 8.и чтож тут страшного то?
<hookah> фига се цены у вас в рашке
<hookah> тут в магазине можно купить за столько же сколько будет заказать с доставкой поэтому не имеет смысла
<skai> ink_sleep: всего 800 баксов на амазоне
<ink_sleep> ну он и в москве 800 баксов
<ink_sleep> где ж их взять то)
<ink_sleep> точнее 500 есть
<skai> продай в музей свою еешку
<ink_sleep> лол
<Aceler> hookah: почём доставка-то?
<skai> ink_sleep: копи тогда
<hookah> Aceler: ну дык это зависит от того, откуда заказываешь, куда и где. если с ебэй в штатах везти в россию - конечно дорого. а вот в штатах я себе покупал фотор за 700 юэсд и доставка была че-то типа 15 баксов со страховкой через ups
<Aceler> hookah: я заказывал синтезатор из США. Размер коробки представляешь? Во сколько мне обошлась доставка, угадаешь?
<hookah> не угадаю )
<hookah> Aceler: ну так почем?
<Funky-Punky> он забыл)
<Aceler> $70
<skai> Lenovo ThinkPad X201
<skai> ink_sleep: вот такой хоти:)
<hookah> ну это все равно довольно дорого. если бы заказывал по штатам - независимо от размера коробки в половине случаев бесплатно, во второй - баксов 5-10, типа если побыстрее и с гарантиями
<Aceler> Стандартным шиппингом дошло за три недели. Так что идите и покупайте :D
<Aceler> hookah: ну понятно, что дороже чем в штатах. Но дешевле чем в России.
<hookah> Aceler: я даже больше скажу, еще и качественнее
<ink_sleep> skai, батарейку не поставишь нормальную
<Aceler> hookah: ну синтезаторы они везде одинаковые, тут я не соглашусь :D
<ink_sleep> и клава уродская
<ink_sleep> да и сам он навид
<artus> эх.. из китая 2 шаговых двигателя ценой 60$ за оба доставить обойдется больше 100$ )) и всеравно будет дешевле чем по месту брать рааза в 2 )
<silim> Ребят подкажите пожалуйста, на роутере WL500Gp2 создаю группу, юзера, проверяю юзер существует, а зайти по ssh не получается( В чем трабл?
<hookah> ну может про синтезаторы и так )) но многие вещи я бы предпочел покупать в европе или штатах, ибо как известно в рашке все делается в подвале
<skai> HP EliteBook 2740p Tablet PC
<skai> ink_sleep: а такой?
<skai> ink_sleep: хошь - ноут, хошь - таблетка:)
<ink_sleep> а зачем мне таблетка
<ink_sleep> скоро adam inkpad выходит
<ink_sleep> наконец то не буду с собой таскать ноут
<hookah> Aceler: а где заказывал-то? на ибэе?
<ink_sleep> и зарядки
<Aceler> hookah: на амазоне.
<Aceler> hookah: не ибее полный полярный творится в плане заказа.
<hookah> Aceler: ну я фотор там покупал, без проблем
<artus> silim: а зачем група и юзер на роутере?
<hookah> Aceler: служит мне верой и правдой 2 года как
<Big_Aziz> всем привет
<Taurendil> народ привет
<Taurendil> помогите пожалуйста настроить звук, а то я уже очумел
<Big_Aziz> есть кто живой
<silim> Artus для настройки icescast
<Taurendil> воткнул зв. карту SB Live! emu10k1. звук отвалился (был на встроенной нормальный) убунуту 10.04, пулс аудио выковыривал
<Taurendil> пересобрал руками и установил ввчера поновой алсу, ребут, алсамиксер, все заработало. сеня включаю - не работает
<sharikoff> ink_sleep: мож викиликс захостим =)) а то они вон мечутся
<ink_sleep> лол
<ink_sleep> и на трафе разоримся
<sharikoff> а мы скажем мы вам там в уголке рекламочку повесим
<sharikoff> одну
<sharikoff> маленькую
<sharikoff> =))
<artus> silim: O_o
<silim> Ну вообще по факту, что не хочет заходить по ssh в чем проблема может быть? можеет каких то прав не хватает?
<hookah> кажецо пора в ребут. щасвернус
<o_0> artus: что?
<ink_sleep> лан, поперся я в универ
<oleg_> привет, чет промониторить температуру проца, что из центра приложений поставить?
<oleg_> чем*
<artus> sensors
<aurodionov> всем привет
<sharikoff>  artus градусник
<oleg_> спасибо
<hookah> sharikoff: а я не мониторю свой ноут - у меня amd+ati - мне страшно )))
<oleg_> у меня амд + ати я не мониторю, не аолнуюсь)) хороший проц+хорошая СО
<oleg_> а тут челу поставил убунту, посмотрел - проц 84 о_О
<skai> sharikoff: ТЫ ДЕМОН!!!
<skai> sharikoff: ты как это сделал?
<sharikoff> что?
<sharikoff> опять?
<skai> sharikoff: говорила мне мама, не качать ворованные редхаты с торрентов.а я не послушал.
<sharikoff> =))
<skai> sharikoff: при записи его на флешку система ушла в кернел паник.любого из образов.он противится записи!
<skai> sharikoff: это ты мне дал ссылку на такое!
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> там 2 файла есть
<sharikoff> пдф
<artus> skai: это как? O_o
<sharikoff> почитай как на флеху ставить
<onkel_kerogas> привет
<skai> sharikoff: при чем тут это.при записи образа на флеху, чтобы загрузиться с нее - ушла в кернел паник система, в которой я сижу:)видишь насколько защита от копирования ушла вперед?будь у меня сидиром - болванка бы уже разбила бы мне
<skai> все окна, съела ковер и насрала бы в кактус:)
<onkel_kerogas> есть вопрос
<sharikoff> skai: =)))
<sharikoff> yf dbhnefkrt jnkbxyj pfdtkfcm c gjkgbyrf
<artus> !ask | onkel_kerogas
<ubuntuhelp> onkel_kerogas: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<sharikoff> на виртуалке с полпинка завелась
<artus> sharikoff: че вы тама тестите? ))
<sharikoff> редхат
<skai> sharikoff: дык виртуалка:)а тут при записи на носитель бомба была заведена:)
<sharikoff> ну хз.. у мя все гут
<sharikoff> могу закатать накатать чо хошь сделать с образом
<onkel_kerogas> со вчера у пидгина 2.7.7 вместо русского языка от пользователей виндовсов приходят каракули
<artus> onkel_kerogas: дык cp1251 же
<artus> а не cp-1251
<onkel_kerogas> на 2.6.6 было ISO-8859-1
<onkel_kerogas> и без каракулей
<artus> и что?
<onkel_kerogas> у меня немецкая локале
<skai> artus: без тире
<onkel_kerogas> и без пробела?
<skai> onkel_kerogas: и че что немецкая?а сервера теперь у мейлрушников.и нужна СэРэная1251
<skai> sharikoff: подставил меня:)ладно.посмотрю на 11.4 сусю
<onkel_kerogas> пасиб
<onkel_kerogas> чичаз потестим
<skai> чорд.инки сбежал
<greywalk> всем привет
<greywalk> я настроил фтп. все пользователи ограничены своей домашней папкой. если я в эту папку закину ссылку на другую директорию - они смогут по ссылке качать?
<greywalk> proftpd - есди это значимо
<artus> смотря как закинеш)
<greywalk> как закинуть чтоб можно было?)
<artus> если через bind то да )
<artus> если симлинк то нет )
<greywalk> :) щас гляну что такое bind )
<artus> mount bind -o /zzz /xxx кажись
<jah-man> всем привет..
<_Xion_> jah-man: привет)
<onkel_kerogas> привет
<jah-man> кто-нибудь подскажет, в какой валюте указаны цены в убунту шопе? ^^
<artus> в бубундоларах
<onkel_kerogas> при воспроизведении видео на vlc, totem на весь экран на быстрых сценах изображение рвётся на полосы в верхней трети экрана появляется , кагбэ, срез. Видеокарта GeForce GT220 ,дрова 195.136.24, Линух x86_64, Mosk 4 GB
<jah-man> artus, привет кстати..ну а ес серьезно?
<artus> jah-man: ну а ты сам подумай) не в зайчиках же )
<onkel_kerogas> уе?
<jah-man> artus, ни не в евро и не в долларах...фунты?..
<artus> да в уе вроде должны
<jah-man> да7
<jah-man> просто мышку хочу заказать ^^
<jah-man> понравилась жутко..
<jah-man> и коврик для нее.
<jillsmitt> onkel_kerogas: попробуй 260ые дрова и отпишись
<jah-man> вопрос!!! как установить убунту на много компьтеров расходуя при этом время по-минимуму?..
<jah-man> компьютеров около 40...
<artus> jah-man: £ 12.00 как бе фунты по ходу
<jah-man> ну да я видел..фунты так фунты. хрен с ними.
<artus> jah-man: http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/104029/#habracut
<jah-man> спасибо)
<jah-man> просто после нг, у школы лицензия на винду кончается...)
<Angel_ok> Добрый день
<Angel_ok> подскажите в чем может быть проблема. pidgin не заходит в icq. менял сервера, отключил ssl . что еще можно попробывать?
<Angel_ok> От https://api.oscar.aol.com/aim/startOSCARSession получен неожиданный ответ: Invalid requested host
<artus> поменять пиджин на кутим? )))
<jillsmitt> Angel_ok: смена протокола у ICQ, пиджин  еще не в теме
<Angel_ok> а в кутим есть irc?
<artus> есть )
<artus> но для irc есть weechat )
<jillsmitt> да
<jillsmitt> ибо ICQ+IRC это признак говно-клиента
<jillsmitt> и в том и в том направлении
<Angel_ok> хорошо. попробую. спасибо)
 * jillsmitt отказался от использования ICQ и весьма рад уже несколько лет
<Angel_ok> weechat консольный?
 * jillsmitt никчемный, жалкий, никому не нужны сервис
<artus> eue
<jillsmitt> неконсольные konversation, kvirc
<jillsmitt> xchat убог, не предлагаю
<Angel_ok> что лучше использовать при установке пакетов aptitude или apt-get ?
<artus> аптитуд
<|rapidsp|> чем это иксчат убогее конверсейшна? )))
<tengry>  Angel_ok: если 1010, то apt-get
<Angel_ok> tengry: у меня 10.04
<jillsmitt> |rapidsp|: нет возможности юзать перекодировку вплоть до канала
<jillsmitt> нет авторезки сообщений
<jillsmitt> да много чем конверсейшн лучше
<|rapidsp|> жесть
<|rapidsp|> если б мне было надо, я б нашел :)
<tengry> Angel_ok: всё равно лучше пользуйся apt-get
<artus> tengry: а чем лутше то?
<tengry> artus:а то что aptitude убирают ))
<artus> ну прям мегааргумент )
<tengry> artus: но в синаптике оставят ))
<|rapidsp|> седня день холиваров, или я просто так попал? :)
<tengry> день в день )))
<|rapidsp|> более того - один я даже замутил :)
<Zerox_Neron1> привет, ребятушки
<Zerox_Neron1> слушайте ка
<Zerox_Neron1> я установил RadioBOSS и вещаю радио
<Zerox_Neron1> но!
<Zerox_Neron1> в настройках нашел микрофон
<|rapidsp|> чорд
<Zerox_Neron1> там два выбора устройства (default и default) а дальше в каждом Mic, Front Mic, Digital и Capture
<Zerox_Neron1> но! опять же
<Angel_ok> konversation, kvirc  для KDE, а что хорошее есть под gnome?
<Zerox_Neron1> микрофон у меня подключается по USB вместе с наушниками
<artus> Angel_ok: хорошее под гном это weechat )
<Zerox_Neron1> а вот эти мик, фронт мик диджитал и капчур они находятся на встроенной звуковухе
<Zerox_Neron1> вывод: как правильно настроить вайн?
<artus> O_o
<Zerox_Neron1> но опять. в CS всё норм, он тоже запускается из Wine
<hookah> artus: weechat и без гнома хорош ))
<Angel_ok> artus: weechat так weechat... будем юзать консоль
<artus> почем кило шахмат если крокодилы улетели на север )
<hookah> artus: кстати видел yellow dog linux?
<Zerox_Neron1> чё никто не знает?
<artus> hookah: чей то мельком такое на глаза попадалось ... но подробно не рассматрвал
<hookah> сваяли целый дистр для маков посути. нафик он там нужен если есть макОсь?
<artus> Zerox_Neron1: а вайн тут причем ?
<Zerox_Neron1> artus: радиобосс запускается из вайна
<artus> и что ?
<artus> натраивай пульс или альсу, что там у тебя
<Zerox_Neron1> и то и другое
<Zerox_Neron1> есть
<Zerox_Neron1> в CS работает отлично
<Angel_ok> а как насчет icr в opera ?
<artus> Angel_ok: извращенец )
<Angel_ok> artus: почему же? в принципе чат как чат..
<artus> угу.. в принципе и отверткой можно гвоздь забить )
<Zerox_Neron1> странно
<Zerox_Neron1> чо делоть то
<|rapidsp|> Angel_ok: xchat нормальный
<Angel_ok> artus: т.е. он слаб как чат? и в weechat больше функция? ты это хотел сказать?
<Angel_ok> ужас.. сколько людей, столько и мнений..
<|rapidsp|> Angel_ok: я оперу юзаю када в винде, проблем не обнаружил
<|rapidsp|> Angel_ok: ну так это тебе не программа КПСС, где одно единственно правильное направление :)
<Zerox_Neron1> слушайте
<|rapidsp|> прибавь, не слышно
<Zerox_Neron1> Launching audio control panel not implemented yet!
<Zerox_Neron1> |rapidsp|: не выпендриваемся да
<Zerox_Neron1> в вайне такую фигню показывает когда жму "панель управления"
<|rapidsp|> Zerox_Neron1: аналогично
<seniseni> подскажите, есть ли реп со свежим ядром/патчем для повышения интерактивности на десктопе
<sharikoff> это как?
<ceval> seniseni нет
<sharikoff> чтоб каждая иконка с тобой разговаривала?
<ceval> seniseni а чем тебето что есть ниустраивает
<ceval> sharikoff гы
<seniseni> это я про тот самый свжеий 200-строчный патич с группировкой задач
<Nebulosa> seniseni: -RT
<seniseni> Nebulosa: ?
<Nebulosa> seniseni: запили эту автогруппировку на bash
<seniseni> наверно этот rc можно поставить? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.37-rc3-natty/
<Nebulosa> seniseni: в любом случае оно тебе будет полезно только когда у тебя проц будет загружен не менее 10 минут подряд
<seniseni> Nebulosa: самое оно
<Nebulosa> seniseni: это не то совершенно
<Nebulosa> autogroup будет в 2.6.38
<seniseni> Nebulosa: пруф http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=28876
<sharikoff> да фуфел это все
<Nebulosa> sharikoff: у тебя суся?
<sharikoff> у меня почти все
<sharikoff> включая редхат
<seniseni> нахуя Оо
<seniseni> ^Wзачем?
<sharikoff> ба бах
<sharikoff> seniseni: не зачем
<sharikoff> а на чем
<Nebulosa> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.37-rc3-natty/CHANGES
<Nebulosa> seniseni: тут нету ничего про autogroup
<seniseni> Nebulosa: ты меня не совсем понял, там патч отдельно в репе
<Nebulosa> seniseni: так что тебе патч?.. тут уже собранные пакеты
<Nebulosa> патч к исходникам применять надо, затем компилять
<seniseni> Nebulosa: патч уже там, это реп убунтовский, читай в слух "Обновление Linux-ядра до версии 2.6.37rc3 и интеграция патча с реализацией идеи автоматической группировки задач для повышения интерактивности на десктопе."
<Nebulosa> там речь идет про опенсуси!
<Nebulosa> читай внимательней!
<seniseni> бялдь
<seniseni> точно епрст
<Nebulosa> :)
<Nebulosa> запили автогрупп под башем без всяких заморочек с ядром
<seniseni> пофиг, просто хотел посмотреть, сейчас собираю арч в виртуалке, ie создан для скачки firefox'a, ubuntu для подготовки archlinux'a в vbox'e :)
<SergeyIT> Кто знает, какая прога типа qtiplot есть для построения графиков, чтобы работала и в лин и в вин?
<chelaxe> !qtiplot
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='qtiplot'
<SergeyIT> chelaxe, студенты вроде должны знать (
<Funky-Punky> можете дать ссылку по настройке самбы чтоб видеть вин машины с шарами, а то мне гуг ток самба сервер настройки дает?! плиз
<jillsmitt> слово "плиз", произнесенное коренным славянином - результат успешного НЛП над мозгом жертвы, доказательство уничтоженного сознания и полнейшего отупления до идиотизма
 * jillsmitt жалеет, что нельзя убивать безнаказанно
 * ChelAxe ужасается
<hookah> SergeyIT: доброе время суток
<hookah> jillsmitt: зря жалеешь, может, тебя бы уже давно убили? )))
<SergeyIT> ку
<sharikoff> hookah: емае
<sharikoff> ты де живешь то?
<Funky-Punky> я ващет не коренной славянин
<jillsmitt> hookah: ну я бы тоже убил несколько десятков людей перед этим, например отравил крысиным ядом всех в деском саду
<jillsmitt> сразу
<hookah> sharikoff: там где тепло, и нельзя убивать безнаказанно )))
<jillsmitt> ы
<hookah> jillsmitt: у тебя явно было тяжелое деццтво )
<jillsmitt> просто я нормально русский язык знаю
<hookah> jillsmitt: ну я тож. но от этого мне совершенно не хочется идти и убивать всех подряд
<jillsmitt> и меня не сожрали глупые VHS с беспонтовым переводом в свое время
<Nebulosa> jillsmitt: ты еще про "доброе время суток" добавь
<Funky-Punky> да епт...
<Funky-Punky> че докапался
<jillsmitt> hookah: кефирчику, окей, молочка, окей? хлеба булочку, окей?
<jillsmitt> ничего если я по-английски с вами?
<igor__> jhhjjhgfddgg bfffg
<Funky-Punky> ничего, вот и не гунди
<hookah> jillsmitt: мне пофик ) можем и на английский перейти, только если переходить - то полностью, а не с одним словом окей
<Nor8> Кто-нибудь знает, как прикрутить к апплету погоды данные от gismeteo.ru?
<Nebulosa> Nor8: качай исходники да правь..
<igor__> А вот и я ))
<hookah> jillsmitt: я вот например в свое время журналистом работал, так что на русский язык не жалуюсь. английский тоже - в штатах жил несколько лет, на уровне носителя говорю, и почти без акцента. и что, если вдруг употреблю слово "плиз" - значит меня надо убить?
<Nor8> Nebulosa: Какие исходники?
<Nor8> hookah: Да, убить за вежливость)))
<hookah> Nor8: не иначе )
<Nor8> hookah: А то развелось интилигентов)))
<jillsmitt> hookah: слышал про этику?
<igor__> журналисты ныне пошли раздолбаи .. ((
<hookah> jillsmitt: и сам слышал, и тебе могу рассказать
<jillsmitt> hookah: так вот тут типа russian support, можем открыть словарь русского языка и поискать там все, что связано со словом please
<hookah> igor__: кстати, как ни печально, сейчас журналисты еще и грамотно писать не умеют
<Nor8> http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/781/s640x480qyw.jpg
<hookah> jillsmitt: а может, смертную казнь ввести за это слово?
<jillsmitt> нет, нужно понимать, кому надо писать слово please, а кому слово пожалуйста
<igor__> ну как они говорят??? например .. двое человек, трое учеников, двое милиционеров.. тьфу их, журналистов
<Funky-Punky> может вы лучше по делу ответите?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Agent admitted failure to sign using the key.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Сгенрил ключи в конфиге розрешил по ключу авторизацию
<[v-8]_jupiter> А не пускает
<[v-8]_jupiter> выдает ошибку и потом спрашивает пароль
<hookah> jillsmitt: если уровень грамотности человека несколько ниже твоего собственного, это совершенно не значит, что ему должно быть отказано в получении помощи на russian support
<jillsmitt> hookah: скажи ему, пусть переходит полностью, а не одним словом
<jillsmitt> уровень грамотности, говоришь?
<hookah> "плиз" в именно таком варианте - это не английский, это заимствование в сленге. если здесь запретить сленг - отсюда 90% пользователей канала сразу разбежится.
<jillsmitt> что заставило его блеснуть неграмотностью?
<jillsmitt> какой к черту сленг?
<igor__> тут линуксоиды тусуются? Убунтоманы? )) привет всем
<jillsmitt> чушь какая-то
<hookah> igor__: тут одержимые фанатики тусуются очевидно )
<hookah> "чушь какая-то" - это крайне веский контрагумент. вот за такие можно бы и убивать
<Funky-Punky> [v-8]_jupiter не говори сгенерить, а то тут труться челы которые от такова кипятком ссут
<igor__> просто догадался по вопросу об апплете
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<igor__> ))
<igor__> )))
<jah-man> кто какой файл менеджер юзает?
<jillsmitt> hookah: журналисты особые люди, безусловно
<hookah> jillsmitt: ты дефис пропустил
<jillsmitt> hookah: вам ведь должно быть все равно
<jillsmitt> это ведь языковая и слеговая свалка
<hookah> jillsmitt: тебе же не все равно, ты же идеален
<Funky-Punky> н
<jillsmitt> обо мне речь не шла, не надо трогать меня
<Funky-Punky> неуч
<jillsmitt> Funky-Punky: заикаешься чтоли? я знаю в твоя проблема и как ее решить, но ты мне не нравишься
<jillsmitt> в чем твоя проблема*
<hookah> jillsmitt: тебя никто и не трогает. если тебе что-то не нравится на этом канале - крестик в правом верхнем углу еще никто не отменял. разве что в левый угол перенесли в убунту 10.10
<jillsmitt> hookah: у меня есть право выбора и свобода слова, как у журналистов
<jillsmitt> тем более что я в ожидании наказания за нарушение правил
<jillsmitt> вопрос времени
<Funky-Punky> да с тобой все понятно, я от тебя помощи и не жду
<ophiuchus> )
<Funky-Punky> тебе бабы не дают, вот у тя нервяк на все
<jillsmitt> Funky-Punky: ты не от кого не жди, почитай лучше инструкцию
<hookah> у того парня, который так взбудоражил тебя словом плиз, тоже есть право выбора, и тоже есть свобода слова. поэтому успокойся уже, ванну прими с чем-нибудь ароматным, винишка выпей на худой конец
<jillsmitt> я спокоен, мусорщики
<jillsmitt> чего вы задрыгались?
<jillsmitt> плиз
<jillsmitt> Funky-Punky: бабы не дают? =)
<jillsmitt> чуть что не так - о смотрите, наверное ему бабы не дают, а мне дают, а тебе дают?
<kotobasis> и здесь тролли есть :)
<jillsmitt> тролли есть везде
<hookah> kotobasis: они есть везде. но раз операторы канала заняты, предлагаю коллективный игнор
<jillsmitt> это был не троллинг, насчет плиз
<voland2807> Всем приветиК!
<Funky-Punky> ку
<CEKTAHT> привет привет
<ophiuchus> приветик
<Nor8> Это ничего, что он сказал "приветиК", никто не возражает?))))
<voland2807> люди, дайте кусочек текста как в squid закрыть сайты по слову из списка (отдельный файл)
<voland2807> не направляйте в гугл .... был
<voland2807> + как узнать версию сквіда?
<Nebulosa> Nor8: нет. вот эту таблетку выпей пожалуйста.
<hookah> Nor8: так еще и "ку" сказали - вообще ужас, американизация, деградация и тупизация общества
<jillsmitt> наверное вам бабы не дают
<Nebulosa> voland2807: Squidguard. или redirector
<hookah> точно, стопудово не дают
<Nebulosa> voland2807: тут фиг объяснишь в двух словах
<voland2807> мож кто использует - дайте отрывок конфига (или весь если не жалко)
<Nebulosa> voland2807: squid --version и смотришь..
<Nor8>  hookah: "Ку" является артефактом советско-российской культуры и к иностранному отношения не имеет
<sharikoff> acl
<voland2807> оно реально работает или не заморачиваться (сеть 20 машин)???
<Funky-Punky> hookah ку это по чатлано-пацакски...
<jillsmitt> из тех же времен написание английских слов кириллицей
<hookah> sharikoff: видал как оно бурлит? ))
<Nebulosa> voland2807: http://pastebin.com/tD6cwPMJ ну на.. вот мой конфиг с роутера
<voland2807> спасибо большое!
<Nebulosa> voland2807: тока толку тебе с него.. redirector же непоказан..
<voland2807> я читаю об этом 2-й день
<voland2807> и реально работающий конфиг думаю раставить мне в голове немного пополочкам
<sharikoff> acl acl_allow dst "/etc/squid/acl_allow.txt"
<sharikoff> http_access allow acl_allow
<sharikoff> тока у тя буит дени
<sharikoff> deny
<voland2807> Nebulosa:  а где коментарии? ты всё убрал и написл с нуля?
<sharikoff> в acl_allow.txt pfabufxbdftim dct cfqns yf rjnjhst ybpz
<sharikoff> зафигачиваешь все сайты на кторые нельзя
<Nebulosa> http://pastebin.com/56gZzaWM вот redirector
<sharikoff> и все
<Nebulosa> voland2807: комментарии вычистил когда конфиг настроил
<Nebulosa> egrep -v "^#" squid.conf > cleansquid.conf и фсё
<CEKTAHT> Nebulosa: а почему ку это тупизация ?
<Nebulosa> CEKTAHT: без понятия.
<CEKTAHT> Nebulosa: а почему американизация ?
<Nebulosa> CEKTAHT: ку из кин-дза-дзы
<CEKTAHT> Nebulosa: вот вот
<SergeyIT> ку - это киндзадзация
<hookah> CEKTAHT: потому же, почему слово плиз свидетельствует о всеобщем отупении славян. это был стеб
<Nebulosa> какая еще американизация епт
<CEKTAHT> так что америкой и не пахнет
<sharikoff> ку это ре
<sharikoff> re
<Funky-Punky> ядж грю что это по чатлано пацакски
<hookah> или, простите за сленг, это была ирония
<sharikoff> в руской раскладке
<Nebulosa> малиновые штаны - три раза ку!
<Funky-Punky> а отоноче))
<CEKTAHT> я считаю, оч неплохим писать ку
<CEKTAHT> так как это экономит время
<CEKTAHT> на писанину
<Nebulosa> можно не писать, времени еще больше
<CEKTAHT> а отупение это албанский
<Nebulosa> я вот например никогда не здороваюсь..
<|rapidsp|> а я даже не прощаюсь
<sharikoff> молодец
<sharikoff> тоже молодец
<CEKTAHT> когда люди не знают родного языка.... и считают по своей неграмотности что немало слов из албанского так и должны звучать
<Nebulosa> CEKTAHT: ты про албанский или про олбанский?
<CEKTAHT> вот это действительно печально
<CEKTAHT> наверное правильно про олбанский )))
<Nebulosa> а вот за скобочки  я бы поубивал всех..
<|rapidsp|> )))
<hookah> печально, когда человека не настораживают слова "чат", "апдейт" или "апгрейд", а после слова "плиз" он обвиняет всех в "отупении до идиотизма"
<Funky-Punky> печально то что он готов убивать за произношение таких слов, вот не с проста у него нервишки шалят..
<|rapidsp|> печально...
<jillsmitt> я убиваю спокойно, с улыбкой на лице
<jillsmitt> пока людей еще не убивал
<|rapidsp|> на кошках тренируисси?
<jillsmitt> hookah: кстати, чат не имеет аналога, в отличие от плиз, апдейт - обновление, апгрейд - улучшение
<Nor8> jillsmitt: И часто в контру играешь?)))
<hookah> предлагаю опрос - как вы думаете, сколько лет пользователю jillsmitt? мой вариант - 12
<jillsmitt> Nor8: не играю вообще
<jillsmitt> hookah: если ты интересуешься моим возрастом, значит у тебя кончились аргументы
<Nor8> hookah: Думаю, побольше, более или мене грамотно пишет
<hookah> jillsmitt: если бы я интересовался - я бы спросил у тебя. а так - интересуюсь мнением участников.
<Funky-Punky> ему за 30
<hookah> jillsmitt: насчет апгрейда - что же ты не говоришь "я собираюсь провести улучшение своей системы"
<jillsmitt> журналистский социальный опрос
<hookah> jillsmitt: именно, ты догадлив
<jillsmitt> hookah: откуда ты знаешь, как я говорю?
<Nebulosa> hookah: 13 лет и 8 месяцев
<jillsmitt> Nebulosa: хехе
<SergeyIT> Funky-Punky, не, он еще пацан
<hookah> SergeyIT: ЧТД
<Funky-Punky> SergeyIT а чеж он тогда гундит , как старпер?
<hookah> =)
<jillsmitt> мнения разделились
<Nebulosa> Funky-Punky: Бенжамин Смитт
<jillsmitt> hookah: мне 14 полных лет, ты наверное расчитывал именно на этот промежуток возраста да?
<IchEsseDichAuf> как из консоли временно деактивировать автоматическое сбережение энергие? (также как в апплете автоматического сбережения энергии)
<hookah> jillsmitt: ты совершенно прав
<hookah> именно на этот
<SergeyIT> Funky-Punky, а ты еще бОльший пацан )
<hookah> jillsmitt: и не рассчитывал, а знал
<jillsmitt> прямо, так сказать, говорю то, что ты хочешь услышать
<jah-man> трабл. не работает мышь в fp
<Nebulosa> jah-man: ват ду ю мин?
<jah-man> i mean that my mouse dont working in free pascal!
<SergeyIT> так уикендЮ и у мыши тоже
<Nor8> )) А должна работать?
<Nebulosa> действительно
<Nebulosa> там не нужна мышь..
<jah-man> блин..
<jillsmitt> jah-man: does not*
<jah-man> jillsmitt, don't и does not это одно и тоже..
<hookah> don't = do not, doesn't = does not. IS working, DOes work
<Nebulosa> да ладно, там и woking не нужно
<hookah> краткий курс для школьников
<Nebulosa> r*
<jillsmitt> вообще мог бы ничего не писать
<jillsmitt> посидел, помолчал, да ушел
<jah-man> ну да..туплю чего-то
<jah-man> извиняюсь.
<Nor8> Не за что
<jah-man> скоро еще одна российская школа будет использовать свободно по...))
<jah-man> *свободное
<Nebulosa> jah-man: I said: when it's done!
<Nor8> Кстати, у всех микрофон в 10.10 работает? А то у меня он как то неуверенно это делает, хотя в альса миксере крутил его
<jah-man> Nebulosa, ???
<Nebulosa> jah-man: не знаешь современных классиков?
<jah-man> Nor8, у меня работает...но только обычный.тот что встроен в вебку( подключен по usb) не работает.
<jah-man> Nebulosa, неа. ^^'
<Nor8> jah-man: Ясно, сейчас подкрутил его, вроде работает, а по усб давно сталкивался, что некоторые аудио девайсы молчат.
<Nebulosa> ping
<ubuntuhelp> Nebulosa, Понг понг понг...
<Funky-Punky> так как самбу настроить чтоб видеть вин машины?
<Funky-Punky> пишет "Не удалось получить список доступных на сервере ресурсов"
<[Raiden]> !samba
<ubuntuhelp> программа, которая позволяет обращаться к сетевым дискам на различных операционных системах по протоколу SMB/CIFS. Установка и Настройка здесь http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/samba и анг здесь http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<[Raiden]> самба, танцуют все! Ку :)
<Funky-Punky> пасиба
<Nebulosa> сенкс надо говорит
<Nebulosa> чтобы баттхерт кое-кто словил
<Funky-Punky> сенк даже лучи
<[Raiden]> я бы предпочел первый вариант. Всякие англоизмы немного утомляют
<Funky-Punky> да уже читаю
<sharikoff> спят..
<Holeech> как сконфигурить xorg,conf на видухе интел? Есть что нибудь наподобие nvidia-xconfigЁ
<Holeech> ?
<[Raiden]> Holeech: нету. sudo X -configure  или sudo X -configure :1   , конфиг будет в /root/xorg.conf.new - вроде.
<[Raiden]> А дальше руками по мануалу или по примерам
<Holeech> окь спасиб
<[Raiden]> !intel
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='intel'
<[Raiden]> Хм )
<skai> ребят.я опупенен
<skai> я круче всех крутых
<ZeVoluciON> :D
<micro-chipset> skai: чеже ты такое сделал?
<skai> я только что выстрелил себе в ногу в unix-style
<uvvtu> типа здорово поцики
<uvvtu> и кстати кого убили?
<skai> uvvtu: я прострелил себе ногу
<uvvtu> молодец
<uvvtu> так держать
<skai> я тоже так думаю.одно неосторожное движение - и вместо удаления раздела в 2гб тестогого на внешнем харде - удалился раздел в 500гб с кино и фаилами.и только 400гб мувиков потерялась безвозвратно
<Ron_> вот это фейл))
 * skai наконец то может сказать, что он прострелил себе ногу в юникс стайле...обидно, что на этом харде такое уже второй раз происходит со мной^_^
<ZeVoluciON> осиль наутилус
<skai> ZeVoluciON: ты это кому?
<ZeVoluciON> скаю
<Taurendil> парни, если снесен пулс аудио звук идет через альсу, каким макаром можно сделать апелт регулировки громкости?
<skai> ZeVoluciON: и как по твоему можно пересоздать раздел на харде, исользуя наутилус?
<ZeVoluciON> а зачем его пересоздавать?
<skai> ZeVoluciON: затем, что мне нужен был раздел в пару гигов для ливюсб накатки.флешка сдохла
<ZeVoluciON> осиль монтирование через loop
<skai> ZeVoluciON: и как я должен загрузится тогда с этого лупа на другом ноуте?
<skai> ZeVoluciON: ты понимаешь отличие ливюсб от просто образа в системе?
<|rapidsp|> вобщем осиль ченить :)
<ZeVoluciON> осиль виртуалки
<skai> |rapidsp|: ага:)надо чтото осилить, чтобы вброс зеволюшена был не такой унылый:)
<skai> ZeVoluciON: ну успокойся уже.все поняли, что ты слил
 * |rapidsp| осиливает 10летний бренди :)
<karls0n4ik> Добрый вечер уважаемые дамы и господа!
 * skai думает осилить вкусный ужин
<Taurendil> хорош спорить, лучше мне помогите
<skai> karls0n4ik: ох тыж ёёёёжик:)какое уважение то к нам, сирым и убогим^_^
<Taurendil> ))
<skai> Taurendil: что тебе, сирой?:)
<ZeVoluciON> Taurendil: alsamixer
<karls0n4ik> skai, вот так с легкой руки........
<Taurendil> если снесен пулс аудио звук идет через альсу, каким макаром можно сделать апелт регулировки громкости?
<ZeVoluciON> в гнумах есть апплет
<ZeVoluciON> нука гномоводы подскажите
<|rapidsp|> Taurendil: осиль альсамиксер :)
<skai> gnome-volume-control-applet
<Taurendil> это через пулс
<skai> *же
<Taurendil> алсамиксер не удобно каждый раз
<skai> Taurendil: это через гном.а вот что ты в гноме в качестве аудиоподсистемы выберешь - зависит от галочки в центре управления гнома
<skai> gnome-control-center
<ZeVoluciON> с альсой звуковое окружение в гнумах работает?
<skai> ZeVoluciON: нет блин.вот как написали гном - сразу и пульс был.пофиг, что его раньше не было и гном юзал альсу
<[Raiden]> фиг знает, не сносил пульс. Ты уверен что апплет не работает без пульса?  посмотри ещё, их два. есть апплет, а ест ьиндикатор для апплета уведомлений.
<karls0n4ik> ZeVoluciON, alsamixer-gui
<ZeVoluciON> он юзал gstreamer
<[Raiden]> если вдруг оба не запашут, поставь gnome-alsamixer - может будет поудобней
<skai> [Raiden]: гдето есть в гнмое выбор аудиосистемы
<[Raiden]> skai: в гконфе если только
<skai> [Raiden]: я помню утилиту в 9 убунте
<karls0n4ik> skai, изменить меню - параметры - поставить галку - выбор звковой системы
<[Raiden]> ну то в 9, с тех пор настройщик гномовский изменился
<micro-chipset> а чем не угодил алса миксер консольный
<skai> karls0n4ik: вово
<micro-chipset> вполне удобно
<ZeVoluciON> skai: нук давай попробуй с альсой звуковое окружение испытай
<micro-chipset> он для этого и сделан
<Taurendil> у меня аплета регулировки звука среди них нет
<karls0n4ik> skai, прикинь, а людя мучаются, сносят чето )))
<skai> ZeVoluciON: то есть ты предлагаешь мне ставить альсу сейчас, когда у меня пульс идеально работает?ти смишной:)
<skai> ZeVoluciON: осиль уж выпрямление рук.тогда и глюков не будет:)
<[Raiden]> да, реально ест ьвыбор мультимедийной системы. Как-то не замечал.
<micro-chipset> ZeVoluciON: ну стоит у меня на генте алса и че? не жалуюсь
<skai> [Raiden]: дык.покопайся в системе.там и не такое есть:)
<[Raiden]> а.. это не то
<[Raiden]> это настройка гстримера
<Nor8> SkyDrive  кто-нибудь использует?
<skai> [Raiden]: не.там было гдето еще выбор подсистемы звука.в 9.04 я таким юзал
<ZeVoluciON> skai: вотвот, боися
<skai> Nor8: не нужен
<[Raiden]> это gstreamer-properties , просто теперь вывели в меню
<skai> ZeVoluciON: чего боятся?
<Nor8> skai: Кому нужен, а кому не нужен
<skai> [Raiden]: ну тогда это не та кнопка, которая в 9.04 была(я не буду утверждать, что она дефолтная, ибо это уже быльем поросло)
<[Raiden]> ты полностью прав, но не думаю что речь про 9.04
<[Raiden]> гном изменился
<karls0n4ik> [Raiden], да он такой этот гном
<Taurendil> skai, когда захожу в звук, вылазит окошко с надписью "Ожидание ответа звуковой подсистемы" и все так и остается
<skai> [Raiden]: вот они последствия гонки за новинками.гном теряет стабильность и слоупочество:)
<skai> Если в рандомную тему в толксах написать "Толсто!", "Не нужно!" или "Достали эти копирасты!", то ответ в 90% случаев будет в тему. Так что быть супер-Ъ совсем не трудно.
<Taurendil> skai, что это может значить?)
<skai> Taurendil: альса не нужна
<ZeVoluciON> скаи не нужны
<Taurendil> а что нужно?
<[Raiden]> Taurendil: попробуй сделать всё как тут, каждый пункт. http://klirichek.livejournal.com/12487.html
<ZeVoluciON> пульс без альсы работать врядли будет
<[Raiden]> хотя я не вижу особог осмысла в удалении пульса
<karls0n4ik> ZeVoluciON, а вообще зачем надо было пульс сносить ?
<ZeVoluciON> мне почем знать..
<uvvtu> пульс точно не нужен
<ZeVoluciON> может ради экономии процессорного времени
<uvvtu> алсу ставить сразу надо
<Taurendil> конечно, у меня проц 1.6
<Taurendil> да и было это давно, я не помню точно из-за чего сносил, но что-то вроде не работало)
<hookah> у меня с пульсом звук в видео притормаживал
<hookah> с альсой нету такого
<Nor8> Кто, кстати, объяснит, почему каноникал до сих не определился со звуком? Зачем и пульс и альс прикручивать?
<Nor8> альсу*
<karls0n4ik> Nor8, они знают толк в извращениях
<[Raiden]> каноникал давно определился. пульс не замена альзе
<skai> есть же очевидные решения проблем - не использовать кривое старое железо:)
<[Raiden]> а надстройка.
<[Raiden]> что-то типа , как директ саудо в винде
<[Raiden]> саунд*
<hookah> skai: если кривое старое железо вкручено в кривой старый ноут - выбор невелик )
<Nor8> hookah: Купи новый ноут себе, они не дорогие сейчас
<skai> hookah: ну почему?я например пошел и заработал деньги на новый ноут недорогой:)выбор есть всегда.не всегда есть желание чтото улучшить.
<hookah> skai: да я все собираюсь купить нормальный стационарник, но пока че-то не получилось
<hookah> надоели ноуты
<Nor8> Одно другому не мешает
<hookah> ну у меня уже 2 ноута, нафига мне третий?
<skai> hookah: а я наоборот всеми силами от стационарника избавлялся.мне просто с ноутом ездить домой за 800км удобней
<Nor8>  hookah: Продай один, купи стационар
<hookah> да я и не продавая куплю, просто пока че-то руки не дошли ) работает и ладно )
<amigo> в виртуалке стоит убунту, мышь не работает, как в гноме вызвать меню?
<skai> amigo: а+ф1
<amigo> убунту свеженькая
<amigo> skai, не робит
<skai> amigo: пофиг на свежесть
<skai> amigo: ты конечно понял, что а=alt
<amigo> виртуалка qemu
<amigo> ага
<amigo> на консоль тоже не переключается
<skai> amigo: а в кему послать такое сочетание низя?твоя хостовая система перехватывает
<amigo> а Alt+F2 робит в гноме?
<amigo> запускалка
<skai> amigo: ага
<skai> гном же - это торт
<amigo> походу Alt перехватывается хостом
<Master-Lie> Кто может помочь с отключением лампочки Wi-FI (любыми средствами, кроме повреждения целостности изделия =) ) (Asus K50ID)?
<Nor8> Master-Lie: А что, всегда горит?
<[Raiden]> Хм, без повреждения целостности... Скотч!
<[Raiden]> :)
<Master-Lie>  Nor8 абсолютно всегда
<Nor8> Master-Lie: Сам вифи то работает?
<Master-Lie> Nor8: работать - работает. Отключается (вроде как). Пробовал отключать даже в Biose! А лампочка всё равно горит
<Master-Lie> Nor8: отключил и блютуз (в ubunte) + wi-fi (в биосе)... лампочка не потухает
<Nor8>  Master-Lie: Были вроде какие то гуи для вифи, там и этв опция была
<Master-Lie> Nor8: либо у меня блютуз не до конца вырублен (что маловероятно).... либо вайфай что то глючит (хотя он в биосе отключен!!!)
<uvvtu> Master-Lie, в консоле выруби
<Master-Lie> Nor8: я уже месяца 3-4 ищу решения проблемы
<Master-Lie> uvvtu: каким образом...
<karls0n4ik> Master-Lie, черная изолента рулит  в зависимости от цвета ноута канечно
<Master-Lie> uvvtu: я уже весь гугл облазил =) столько перепробовал
<Master-Lie> karls0n4ik: безотказный вариант ^_^
<Master-Lie> :-D
<Nor8> Master-Lie: А какие варианты гугль предложил?
<Master-Lie> Nor8: их было много. ОТ самого простого (тупо нажмать Fn-F2)  или установить Jupiter (который у меня стоит кстати) и отключить в нём, до специальных скриптов (которых я тоже прбовал тучу)
<Nor8> Master-Lie: Сильно глаз режет?
<Master-Lie> Nor8: yes
<Nor8> Master-Lie: Посмотри в синаптике и попробуй все гуи, связанные с ви фи. Если не поможет, то тогда черный, несмываемый маркер тебе в помощь)))))
<Master-Lie> Народ! Как проверить включен ли bluetooth или выключен?
<Nor8> Master-Lie: Подключить к нему что-нибудь
<Master-Lie> Nor8:  ты прям сегодня я гляжу в ударе =)
<Nor8> Master-Lie: Да, я такой )))))
<masashama> Ку
<masashama> Вопрос, я где то читал что есть прога для загрузки нескольких ОС одновременно. Кто знает название?
<Nor8> Master-Lie: wifi radar пробовал?
<Master-Lie> Nor8: нет
<[Raiden]> masashama: grub?
<Master-Lie> masashama: Одновременно? Загрузки?
<masashama> это загрузчик
<Nor8> Master-Lie: Так попробуй этот гуи
<[Raiden]> а.. ну виртуалки есть
<masashama> иметься ввиду обе ос запускаються и не с виртуалки а полностью
<[Raiden]> тогда вспоминай где слышал
<[Raiden]> )
<karls0n4ik> masashama, xen
<masashama> окей сейчас посмотрю
<masashama> источник был фуфловый! без виртуалки
<masashama> невозможно
<[Raiden]> угу
<inkvizitor68sl> Оо
<[Raiden]> если только в само железо зашьют виртуализацию
<karls0n4ik> masashama, всмысле ? невозможно, вроде запускается линух дом0 а под ним все остальные
<karls0n4ik> masashama, ну тогда vmware ESXi
<masashama> karls0n4ik: хм всмысле? перефразируйте пожалуйста
<[Raiden]> karls0n4ik: это тоже 1 из способов виртуализации
<[Raiden]> что вмваре, что хен
<masashama> да нет спасибо но с виртуалки не надо я так для интереса хотел попробовать
<karls0n4ik> [Raiden], ну вообще esx можно хоть на флешку поставить
<[Raiden]> ну и что?
<karls0n4ik> masashama, не очень понимаю тогда что вам надо
<masashama> пойду перезагружусь на убунту! Сейчас сижу в окнах седьмых=)
<masashama> karls0n4ik: вопрос решен, забудьте
<Master-Lie> Кто может помочь с отключением лампочки Wi-FI (любыми средствами, кроме повреждения целостности изделия =) ) (Asus K50ID)?
<uvvtu> попробуй демонов отключить при загрузке
<uvvtu> которые за вафлю отвечает и за синий зуб
<uvvtu> завтра генту поставлю
<Nor8> Master-Lie: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=106323.0
<Master-Lie> Nor8:  это моя же тема
<nAgoHaK> ку
<Nor8>  Master-Lie: Так там ответ есть
<Nor8> Master-Lie: Или ты свой топик не читаешь?)
<Master-Lie> Nor8: так если бы он работал
<Master-Lie> Nor8: я же говорил что перепробовал 1001 метод
<Master-Lie> Nor8: я же тебе написал что этот метод не работает
<Nor8> http://code.google.com/p/irklug/wiki/NotebookAsusK50ab  Вот этот не работает?
<Master-Lie> Nor8: на 10.04 не работало. Сейчас на 10.10 попробую
<sharikoff> пщщщщ
<Lorgus> sharikoff, !
<sharikoff> Lorgus: q
<Lorgus> sharikoff, сам такой
<nAgoHaK> ооооооо
<nAgoHaK> Lorgus: ёпта
<Lorgus> sharikoff, Невозможно загрузить расширение mysql! Проверьте настройки PHP. - Документация     гугл не помог
<IchEsseDichAuf> кто знаком с .lang (Language Definition)? это xml файл c синтаксисом хайлайтинга для, к примеру, gedit
<Lorgus> nAgoHaK, !!!!!!!!!!!!
<nAgoHaK> Lorgus: !!!
<Lorgus> nAgoHaK, +1
<nAgoHaK> Lorgus: ты пропадал или я всегда заходил когда ты где-то шлялся?)
<sharikoff> Lorgus: поставь расширение
<Lorgus> nAgoHaK, и ..... удачно аль нет ???
<sharikoff> php-mysql
<nAgoHaK> Lorgus: что удачно ?
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  не.. ставил... не катит...
<sharikoff> в пхп ини раскоментируй mysql.so
<Lorgus> nAgoHaK,  да плин на работе инета нет... вот гады
<nAgoHaK> Lorgus: ааа...понятно, я думал ты в монахи ушёл)
<Lorgus> nAgoHaK,  устроился... и уже кажется увольняюсь... тока седня контракт в зубы сунули... ну их нафик...
<nAgoHaK> Lorgus: понятно =/ не везёт тебе
<Lorgus> nAgoHaK,  не не.. эт наш сис бывший ушел... плин... любимый ученик далай ламы... с такой работой я скоро с ним буду
<Lorgus> nAgoHaK,  не везет.. хех.... эт опыт...
<nAgoHaK> Lorgus: =)
<Lorgus> nAgoHaK,  просто щас все жесть... контракт поджсунули когда уже некогда читать было...
<nAgoHaK> Lorgus: а что в нём?
<Lorgus> nAgoHaK,  ну как всегда... когда устраивался... спросил... скока получка... сказали одно, оказалось другое..
<nAgoHaK> Lorgus: заебись.
<Lorgus> nAgoHaK,  ПОЛУЧКА.. не зп не премия.. а она самая...
<Lorgus> nAgoHaK,  пофик... щас отучусь за их счет и увольняюсь
<nAgoHaK> отучишься?
<Lorgus> nAgoHaK,  ны... чо чо.. а учиться нравится
<nAgoHaK> Lorgus: ?
<Lorgus> упс... ГЫ
<[Raiden]> в вбоксе 3.12 оценочный тест вин7 перестал виртуалку роять у меня, Хотя оценить всё ещё не может
<[Raiden]> но уже хоть какой-то прогресс...
<Lorgus> nAgoHaK,  ну да.... просранную книжку восстановлю по 5 допуску
<nAgoHaK> Lorgus: где ты учишься?
<Lorgus> nAgoHaK,  со след недели в МСК.... где то на юге...
<Lorgus> nAgoHaK,  типа у Чубайса
<trace1> привет ребята
<Lorgus> trace1,  че че
<Lorgus> nAgoHaK,  седня ппц был.. ЖКХ и всяка хрен эт ппц.... ноль с фазой перепутать...
<trace1> дайте мануал на установку Gnome и KDE вместе чтобы выбирать с чего грузится
<Lorgus> nAgoHaK,  случайно решил проверить и в точку... чуть не фазу не сел...
<jham> trace1: apt-get install gdm gnome kde
<masashama> как считаете? хорошая идея завести блог про убунту для новичков?
<micro-chipset> masashama: ужасная
<masashama> =)
<masashama> я незнаю уже чем заняться
<masashama> при том описывать свои действия тоже будет новичок
<micro-chipset> таких кучи раз. Два не уверен что напишешь что то достойное. А хочешь писать наполняй вики там хватает не заполненого
<masashama> то есть все будет очень подробно разбираться
<micro-chipset> masashama: вот когда описывает новичок это еще хуже лучше гуру и не понятно
<masashama> =)
<micro-chipset> после такого новичка потом куча заблуждений и ошибок будет сделано
<XuMuK> всем ку
<masashama> хм хорошая мысль
<masashama> отговорили
<masashama> пойду писать блог про то как ужасна винда
<micro-chipset> masashama:http://team.ubuntu.ru/wiki для тебя
<masashama> не стесняясь  в выражениях лишь бы майкрософту нафредить
<masashama> а против винды я ничо не имею=)
<masashama> опа я вспомнил!
<masashama> хотел спросить про журнал
<masashama> который на убунту точка ру
<micro-chipset> masashama: спрашивай
<[Raiden]> ну кто-то ругает одно, кто-то другое, вот например http://www.stoplinux.org.ru
<[Raiden]> )
<masashama> это я там не нашел со 2 по 19 номер
<[Raiden]> реально и то и то уг
<[Raiden]> только по разному
<masashama> де можно скачать все части в архиве
<masashama> почитать уж очень охото
<micro-chipset> masashama:  не переведен
<masashama> ага млин
<masashama> плохо
<micro-chipset> masashama: почитай в англиском все
<masashama> они как то странно переводят
<micro-chipset> masashama: как могут
<masashama> пилотка и 1 часть есть потом нету до 20 потом еще штук 10 и опять нету
<masashama> надоб попорядку, но хоть переводят и за это спасибо им
<micro-chipset> masashama:  начали с первых потом поняли что лучше не отставать и пропустили
<masashama> у меня с разговорным инглишом туго
<masashama> я его подсознательно не люблю
<micro-chipset> там не разговорный далеко
<micro-chipset> Ладно ушел учить ядерную физику
<masashama> так и еще вопросик про гнома, где темки нормальные скачать можно
<masashama> чтоб красиво
<micro-chipset> masashama: в гугле смотреть
<masashama> ну гугл листать а тут умные сидят
<masashama> я не это имел ввиду
<masashama> я имел ввиду гаджеты воткнуть
<micro-chipset> masashama: так не ленись и полистай что кто то должен делать за тебя
<masashama> типа часиков или там ярлычки мудные панельки
<micro-chipset> masashama: про коньки глянь
<micro-chipset> conky
<masashama> ок
<masashama> спс
<micro-chipset> это наверн ты и имел ввиду
<[Raiden]> masashama: http://gnome-look.org ,  http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/skins/linuxutil/gnome/
<masashama> все спсибки
<masashama> я бы сам нащел просто мне надо было узнать можно ли его разширить там эфектами всякими чтоб кде нагнул
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> как посмотреть, впринципе нет
<[Raiden]> гном проще
<karls0n4ik> Если зависает компьютер - значит рядом с ним зависает человек!
<XuMuK> тебе надо чтоб прям виджеты были или важна некая инфа + часы + ещё чо-нить?
<XuMuK> если второе, то лучше поставь conky
<masashama> виджеты
<masashama> во
<masashama> конки на сколько я понял из гугла это ваще мониторинг системы какойто
<masashama> :-D
<micro-chipset> masashama: в конки можно встроить многое
<micro-chipset> а вобще нафига что то кроме консоли
<masashama> хм
<XuMuK> те же часики + много чего ещё
<masashama> консоль все таки консоль а тут для удобства
<batisffera> ðåáÿòà, ïîìîãèòå ñ óñòàíîâêîé ubuntu 10.10
<micro-chipset> иксы в топку вобще
<[Raiden]> что выводить через конки юзер решает,  но это не плюс гнома, оно так же может работать и в кде. Так что насчет нагнуть - не получится.
<ubuntuhelp> batisffera! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<XuMuK> тебе нужна сама инфа или рюшечки?
<masashama> =)
<micro-chipset> batisffera: кодировочку смени
<masashama> ладно ребят забейте на старого маразматика
<masashama> консоль разукрашу и буду рад
<batisffera> u menya text ne otobrajaetsya (
<denis> XuMuK: ку
<XuMuK> denis: ку
<masashama> :)
<karls0n4ik> batisffera, sochuvstvuy
<micro-chipset> masashama: +1
<batisffera> karls0n4ik, a cho nada izmenit` chob otobrajalsya ?
<XuMuK> кодировку, имхо...
<[Raiden]> masashama: можешь посмотреть screenlets , но оно менее развито чем плазмойды
<karls0n4ik> batisffera, ne znay
<batisffera> ей
<batisffera> а так видно что я пишу ?
<[Raiden]> да
<karls0n4ik> batisffera, u menya x-chat
<batisffera> отличненько )))
<XuMuK> batisffera: ну и чо было, кодировка?
<batisffera> вы тут мега гуру по linux ??? я комнатой не ошибся ? ))
<batisffera> кодировка )
<Offoffoff> batisffera: ошибся.
<Offoffoff> batisffera: Это канал Российского отделения Всемирной тоталитарной секты Убунтологов...
<Offoffoff> Только что мы обсуждали план получения мирового господства. А ты помешал.
<masashama> =)
<masashama> :-D
<masashama> +++++++
<micro-chipset> Offoffoff: придется другой канал нам искать
<IchEsseDichAuf> как быстренько проверить мне незнакомый регикс? мне интересно, что на него будет подходить
<masashama> есть кто из перми?
<Nebulosa> masashama: ты не участвуешь  в захвате мира, извини
<batisffera> так это я вам всю малину порубал, мож прощще мне кудато свалить и память себе стереть ? И;)
<masashama> да я и не хотел
<IchEsseDichAuf> есть ли какая либо тулза, которая покажет несколько подходящих примеров которые подходят к регексу?
<Offoffoff> masashama: тут кто-то был. У вас же LUG есть. И довольно сильный.
<Nebulosa> IchEsseDichAuf: http://www.pcre.ru/eval/
<micro-chipset> А рязань есть?
<masashama> да не
<Nebulosa> нету
<masashama> успокойтесь
<Nebulosa> и перми нету
<micro-chipset> Nebulosa: во облом
<Nebulosa> тока магадан и колыма
<masashama> я просто друга ждал видать он не зашел
<masashama> а то ща начнеться
<batisffera> и так , мне кто-то с установкой поможет ??? а я к вам в секту присоединюсь ))
<Nebulosa> masashama: у друга ключика нету
<XuMuK> если хочешь в секту, то ето тебе к Offoffoff
<XuMuK> гг
<IchEsseDichAuf> Nebulosa: отличненько
<micro-chipset> batisffera:http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/%D0%B2%D0%B2%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5 читать до прояснения в расудке
<Nebulosa> или наоборот
<Nebulosa> смотря в какой ментальном состоянии находишься
<yuzyuk> а есть ли возможность с установочного диска сделать установочную флешку? А то скорость интернета маленькая, а качать весь дистрибутив долго.  Есть какаято инструкцыя?
<XuMuK> да
<Nebulosa> yuzyuk: там всё есть в коробке
<batisffera> micro-chipset, так я туда заглядывал, у меня с диска установочного не так грузится как там показано, я поэтому сюда и приперся
<Nebulosa> или unetbootin
<karls0n4ik> yuzyuk, unetbootin
<Offoffoff> batisffera: давай жги
<XuMuK> sudo dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/dev/sdb1 bs=1M
<karls0n4ik> Offoffoff, танцуем
<Nebulosa> XuMuK: сурово
<micro-chipset> batisffera: версия?
<Offoffoff> batisffera: чего не так-то
<XuMuK> Nebulosa: а то)
<yuzyuk> подскажите как? Или где инструкцыю взять
<yuzyuk> плиз
<batisffera> micro-chipset, 10,10 вуысещз
<karls0n4ik> yuzyuk, google.ru
<micro-chipset> yuzyuk: гугл инструкцию искать лентяи
<yuzyuk> в линуксе недавно
<batisffera> micro-chipset, desctop всмысле )
<XuMuK> yuzyuk: посмотри на строчку выше твоего вопроса "как?"...
<yuzyuk> там бреда напишут а пото система литит
<yuzyuk> спс
<micro-chipset> yuzyuk: руки из одного места вот и летит
<Offoffoff> yuzyuk: дык ты не твори, что попало
<batisffera> Offoffoff, драсте, хочу в секту ))
<micro-chipset> batisffera: Там вроде под 10.04 разницы почти нет просто оформление не много изменилось читай текст а не скрины смотри не 5 лет чтоб картинки смотреть всетаки
<yuzyuk> версия 10,10
<Offoffoff> batisffera: с тебя $100 - платить сюда http://www.ubuntology.ru
<[Raiden]> yuzyuk: система - администр. - создание установочного диска. Как вариант
<Nebulosa> Offoffoff: как паства, ваше преосвященство?
<micro-chipset> batisffera: А в секту после изучения ядерной физики для домохозяек 2.6
<yuzyuk> спасибо
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: а там разве можно с сидюка?
<Offoffoff> Nebulosa: растёт...
<Offoffoff> Nebulosa: даже подаяния растут.
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: Хм, не помню )
<[Raiden]> ой, нету )
<Offoffoff> Nebulosa: скоро будем одалживать нужным людям...
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: имхо, низя)
<batisffera> micro-chipset, понимаеш, там написано что она грузится или он )) потом разные варианты предлагает и все такое, а я диск ставлю он грузитсмя, а потом гонит Логи и Пароль введи, а какой я еще ниче не делал
<Nebulosa> Offoffoff: веруют ли в Убунту мнущиеся?
<[Raiden]> ну пусть будет дд, должно работать. На худой конец ест ьварианты сделат ьизошку с сд
<batisffera> Offoffoff, а говорят линукс бесплатный ююю )
<micro-chipset> batisffera: че то ты не то делаешь
<Offoffoff> batisffera: Linux - свободный!
<Nebulosa> batisffera: free not as free beer..
<Offoffoff> batisffera: а не бесплатный.
<Nebulosa> в русском слава богу достаточно прилагательных...
<micro-chipset> Халявы не бывает
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: ну да, сделать её бутэйбл и просто скопировать содержимое
<karls0n4ik> Nebulosa, смотря че мнут
<batisffera> micro-chipset, как не то ??? я вообще ничего сделать не успеваю, просто с диска грузится и потом залогинится предлагает
<Nebulosa> karls0n4ik: душу и веру свою.. ищут свет
<Master-Lie> Народ! Как узнать какой скрипт acpi выполняется при нажатии  сочетания клавиш?
<Nebulosa> Master-Lie: клавиши озвучь
<Master-Lie> Nebulosa:  Fn+F2
<micro-chipset> batisffera: не надо. не че там не предлогают
<Nebulosa> Master-Lie: и что в итоге?.. свет гаснет?
<Master-Lie> Nebulosa:  короч ты команду знаешь или нет? Я просто ее забыл...
<batisffera> micro-chipset, ну там типа Установить или Попробывать Live
<Nebulosa> я не знаю..
<micro-chipset> С лайв пробуй
<Master-Lie> Народ! Как узнать какой скрипт acpi выполняется при нажатии  сочетания клавиш?
<Nebulosa> Master-Lie: в hal надо порыться..
<Nebulosa> или че там udev скриптах
<batisffera> micro-chipset, по инструкции так и длолжно быть и на виртуал машине так было.  а с диска нифига (
<Nebulosa> batisffera: ты что пытаешься сделать?
<batisffera> Nebulosa, с СД загрузится
<Offoffoff> batisffera: запиши правильный CD
<Karantin> Всем привет, отчего аська а пиджине перестала работать?
<batisffera> Offoffoff, а как его можна неправильно записать ???
<Offoffoff> ну тебе это удалось
<Offoffoff> расскажи как.
<Karantin> пару денй назад, причем на 3-х компах :(
<Offoffoff> Karantin: от того, что её не существует.
<Offoffoff> Karantin: что тебе какбэ подсказывает.
<batisffera> Offoffoff, на винде зашел в прогу ультраИсо выбрал образ , вставил диск и нажал Запись
<Offoffoff> batisffera: запиши нормальный диск нормальной прогой в настоящей ОС
<Karantin> Offoffoff, всмысле несуществует? протокол в учетке прописан, настройки все введены корректно
<batisffera> Offoffoff, так ее ж сначала установуить нада )
<batisffera> Offoffoff, а хрена оно тогда в виртуал машине с диска грузится ?
<Karantin> brasero - для записи под убунтой, в стандарт входит
<Offoffoff> Karantin: А вообще причина в том, что за шифрацию данных - надо лицензию получать. Поэтому теперь и не работает.
<batisffera> все крутые чуваки на гугл толк перешли
<Offoffoff> batisffera: ну тебе везет. Тогда меняй видеокарту. Или подбирай параметры загрузки.
<Karantin> крутые чуваки ну гугл толке, а подруги в аське сидят)
<batisffera> Offoffoff, а как параметры подбирать??
<Karantin> Offoffoff,  где-то 2-3 недели назад перестало работать, в пиджине  ssl отключил заработало, и вот пару дней назад снова отказало (
<Offoffoff> batisffera: в самом начале, когда язык выбираешь.
<Offoffoff> Karantin: это всё происки зла.
<Offoffoff> Karantin: теперь еще и сервер сбежал.
<Offoffoff> Karantin: ищи его.
<Offoffoff> Karantin: Зло любит играть с тобой.
<Offoffoff> Karantin: Злу нравится, когда тебе больно.
<Karantin> к сожалению..
<batisffera> Offoffoff, в чем проблема то, в том что я ничего не выбираю, загружается и СД бежит полоска загрузки и потом спрашует логин и парольт
<Offoffoff> batisffera: значит это не Убунту
<batisffera> Offoffoff, с оф сайта качана, и значек ее
<Offoffoff> alternate?
<batisffera> это что такое и где посмотреть ?
<Offoffoff> что качал
<Offoffoff> дай ссылку
<[Raiden]> может и убунта, иксы кашатся, и он видит консольный логин
<batisffera> я на другом компе качал(
<[Raiden]> краш*
<batisffera> ну что гс убунту.ком можна что-то не то скачать ?
<[Raiden]> batisffera: видеокарта какая у тебя?
<[Raiden]> хотя лучше начать с проверки диска
<[Raiden]> \имиджа
<[Raiden]> подозреваю что нвидия
<[Raiden]> тогда может глючить ноувеау, открытый драйвер
<[Raiden]> встречал уже таких ту тна канале
<batisffera> radeon xpress 200m
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> тогда может и имидж битый - фиг знает
<[Raiden]> через чат не видно в общем что за трабла
<batisffera> я второй диск записал и с флешки пробывал, далампачки
<[Raiden]> значит иксы падают по какой-то причине. Можеш ьпопробовать в меню загрузки всякие F* понажимать, там внизу подписано
<[Raiden]> выбрать какой-нит ьвга режим
<[Raiden]> либо ставит ьс альтернейт сд
<[Raiden]> ну или не ставить вообще )
<batisffera> ты тут малость опоздал на мои обьяснения, у меня с диска грузится и сразу логине им пароль спрашивае как на вход в систему, а я еще ничего не устанавливал даже
<batisffera> пойду на перекур ...
<karls0n4ik> batisffera, тебе тестером надо идти - железо тестить
<Master-Lie> Помогите попровить строчку плс.
<Master-Lie> Должно быть так: если в файле wlan написано 1 то выполнять действия.
<Master-Lie> Что есть:
<Master-Lie> if (gedit /sys/devices/platform/*/wlan | grep 1); then
<Karantin> походу лив сд автоматом грузится
<Karantin> это для batisffera
<Karantin> batisffera, попробуй десктоп версию скачать и записать
<karls0n4ik> Master-Lie, да... скриптописатель из тебя не очень
<Master-Lie> karls0n4ik: согласен
<karls0n4ik> Master-Lie, попробуй проверять grep  /sys/devices/platform/*/wlan на соответсвие 0 или 1
<Master-Lie> karls0n4ik:  и как это висать правильо?
<karls0n4ik> Master-Lie, типа if [ grep  /sys/devices/platform/*/wlan = 1 ]; then
<karls0n4ik> Master-Lie, а вообще учись сам, а то ничему не научишься
<Master-Lie> karls0n4ik: да просто команду забыл просмотра файла
<Master-Lie> karls0n4ik: кстати твой вариант пока не хочет работать
<karls0n4ik> Master-Lie, мне сейчас лень думать - пятница
<karls0n4ik> Master-Lie, там скобок нехватает
<karls0n4ik> скорее всего `
<masashama> Опа, ребята спасайте! В опен офисе БД я пытаюсь открыть БД с 2010 офиса формат accdb вопрос первый откроет ли?
<Master-Lie> karls0n4ik:  нет. там просто порядок другой у команды greb
<MAP4yK> помогите с ICQ в Empathy разобраться
<shux_> как изменить pass root-а в samb-е? samba + PDC без LDAP
<karls0n4ik> Master-Lie, я бы на твоем месте муанул почитал, прежде чем быть в этом уверенным
<karls0n4ik> shux_, а почитать маны не судьба ?
<masashama> Я открываю и он меня перекидывает на подключение к существующей БД что там выбирать??
<shux_> karls0n4ik, просто срочно надо, обещаю почить про это )
<Master-Lie> karls0n4ik: думаешь?
<Master-Lie> karls0n4ik:  grep [что искать] [где искать]
<Master-Lie> karls0n4ik:  вот правильный порядок
<karls0n4ik> Master-Lie, сегодня я мало думаю, лень понимаешь ли - пятница, могу написать если надо но как нить попозже
 * karls0n4ik пиво пьет
<Master-Lie> karls0n4ik:  да я уже сделал =) спс
<karls0n4ik> Master-Lie, разобрался с кавычками ?
 * karls0n4ik ушел курить
<[Raiden]> batisffera: так ты графический логин видишь?
<[Raiden]> курение зло
<batisffera> аха
<[Raiden]> Хм
<batisffera> вот он мне щас на виртуал машине выдает:
<[Raiden]> ну значит выше я бред написал. Фиг знает в общем. Попробуй ubuntu и без паса
<[Raiden]> вообще не должно
<[Raiden]> так быть
<batisffera> 502.472648] Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<batisffera> та я пробывал много разных вариантов )
<batisffera> ядро в шоке ???)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> угу, в ужасе. Но от чего - незнаю.
<batisffera> щас может всем смешно будет ... может быть проблема из-за того что это ноут ?
<[Raiden]> из-за конкретного железа - вполне
<[Raiden]> грузанись с диска ещё раз, выбери проверку диска.
<[Raiden]> на всякий
<[Raiden]> на флешке наверное тоже прокатит
<[Raiden]> там не сам диск проверяется, а контрольные суммы файлов из файла
<batisffera> собствено проблема в том что я ничего не выбираю, ибо не предлагают, грузится и потом логин спрашиваект
<batisffera> а с флешки вообще я вижу только ISOLINUX Debian блабла и все, стоит и тупит
<MAP4yK> помгите с советом по Empathy ICQ разобраться
<IchEsseDichAuf> как из консоли запретить уход системы в суспенд?
<karls0n4ik> MAP4yK, юзай qutim
<IchEsseDichAuf> на подобе, как в апплете, что к панели добавляется
<batisffera> [Raiden], ты тут еще ?
<[Raiden]> да
<batisffera> [Raiden], ну что подскажеш ?
<[Raiden]> наверное ничего, не сталкивался. Можешь попробовать спросить на форуме.
<User545[web]> 1
<karls0n4ik> User545[web], 2
<User545[web]> поможет кто с проблемкой?
<karls0n4ik> User545[web], пиши
<batisffera> [Raiden], оке, спасибо, еслии что выясню раскажу
<User545[web]> установил убунту 10.10 после установки пишет перезагрузить, жму, черный экран и пишет вставьте диск мультимедиа чето там) и нажмите ентер
<User545[web]> после перезагрузки черный экран
<User545[web]> с диска тоже негрузится в лайф режиме
<skai> User545[web]: и в кактус насрал?
<karls0n4ik> skai, точно
<karls0n4ik> User545[web], вообщем пипец, если в лайф режиме не грузится то это железо!
<User545[web]> в лайве бежит загрузка пакетов на черном экране потом останавливается, вроде должно окно появится с убунтой но черный экран
<User545[web]> есть думки что драйвер на видео криво встает
<karls0n4ik> User545[web], молодец раз думаешь
<User545[web]> радеон ашди 4650 512метров
<User545[web]> афджипи )
<karls0n4ik> User545[web], железо какое ?
<nexxxt> ку
<User545[web]> 2,4 проц, мать п4п800се, 2гига оперативы, radeon HD 4650 512m
<karls0n4ik> ку-ку
<nexxxt> User545[web]: и чо?
<karls0n4ik> User545[web], биос обнови как вариант
<karls0n4ik> User545[web], ну и гугл тебе в помощь
<User545[web]> lf ueuk. e;t abu pyftn crjkmrj)
 * karls0n4ik ушел курить
<User545[web]> гуглю фиг знает сколько уже
<User545[web]> толку ноль
<nexxxt> а щито слющилась?
<User545[web]> после установки и перезагрузки 10.10 черный экран
<User545[web]> у мну такое было когда на 9,10 проприетарные дрова итишные ставил
<User545[web]> че тут делать хз
<User545[web]> гугл падла молчит)
<skai> @kick User545[web] не ругайсо
<skai> @kick "User545[web]" не ругайсо
<skai> вот так:)
<User995[web]> ребят не кикайте, не буду ругаться
<User995[web]> кто подскажет как снести установленные дрова по умолчанию убунтой
<User995[web]> в режиме отладки
<[Raiden]> User995[web]: попробуй в грубе нажать e , и добавить к опции ядра nomodeset и потом вроде ctrl+x или b - склероз
<skai> [Raiden]: ц+икс
<[Raiden]> User995[web]: моешь поставит ьзакрытые , по идее это отключит radeonhd драйвер - как вариант. Типа: apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle fglrx-modaliases
<User995[web]> что дает эта команда nomodeset
<User995[web]> ?
<skai> User995[web]: ну видимо кернел мод сет отрубает
<skai> User995[web]: ты пробуй, а не спрашивай.
<[Raiden]> должна отключить часть драйвера , фишку kms
<batisffera> ребята, дпже из под винлы ставить не хочет(((( ватафак
<[Raiden]> а ты диск проверил?
<skai> @voice batisffera
<batisffera> [Raiden], это где такое ?
<[Raiden]> Ну в меню загрузки, первое что видишь
<[Raiden]> где выбор лайва, установке мемтеста...
<[Raiden]> ки*
<karls0n4ik> кю
<batisffera> там есть установка из винды я так пробывал и все равно не фочит, там лог на 80 Кб что я там уивжу ((
<XuMuK> skai: ку) блюдешь?))
<[Raiden]> или это уже убрали? я не видел последний десктоп инсталятор
<skai> XuMuK: че?
<batisffera> в этом что у меня ехе файл есть
<XuMuK> skai: правила, чо...
<XuMuK> batisffera: да с диском у тя чо то не то
<skai> XuMuK: че я с ними делаю?звучит как нехорошее слова
<XuMuK> skai: блюсти во 2м лице ед.ч.))
<batisffera> а с флешкой тогда что ? (
<XuMuK> или я чо то путаю))
<skai> XuMuK: оно не склоняется
<XuMuK> batisffera: ты проверил мд5 ?
<karls0n4ik> XuMuK, Когда мне начинают угрожать, я чувствую себя более значимым.
<XuMuK> skai: а как тада? ты блюсти правила чтоль?
<batisffera> а что в лог файле ошибка ж вконце должна быть
<batisffera> неа, у меня дол этого момента не доходит, или правильней сказать перескакивает
<skai> XuMuK: "ты хранишь порядок"
<XuMuK> skai: война и мир)
<XuMuK> karls0n4ik: а ет ты про чо вапще*
<XuMuK> ?
<karls0n4ik> XuMuK, забудь, эту тему не хочешь раскачивать ты
 * karls0n4ik ушел курить
<djigit> Всем привет! У мя нетбук Lenovo s10-3. Начал замечать по звуку, что винт через секунд 10 простоя останавливается. Это же вредно так часто. В настройках питания снята галка с замедления диска при простое. Что делать? Мож где конфиги поправить?
<jah-man> гуглил?
<djigit> пока не
<karls0n4ik> djigit, а надо
<[Raiden]> вредно, но для ноута впринципе нормально
<[Raiden]> изменит ьможно, это по идее hdparm выставляет при загрузке, только не помню откуда
<[Raiden]> в общем тоже в гугл послал
<[Raiden]> )
<batisffera> [Raiden], ой я ламо ..... та моказывается нада Ф2 коацать чтоб это меню появилось, ща спроверку поставил
<batisffera> ну зафукайте меня, что-ли .. ))
<jah-man> batisffera, фу-фу...
<batisffera> я что в игноре ?
<karls0n4ik> batisffera, нафиг надо
<jah-man> batisffera, а че у тебя случилось вообще*
<jah-man> ?
<batisffera> меня слышать ))))
<[Raiden]> иногда частые изменения бесят. Я например не знал что по ф2, раньше сразу было при загрузке.
<batisffera> jah-man, грузилась убунта с диска и сразу логин и пасс спрашивала, а я не установку не выбирал, не нажимал ничего
<batisffera> так и я его ждал
<karls0n4ik> у кого есть борода ?
<jah-man> batisffera, понятно)
<[Raiden]> бороды нет, но я в свитере.
<[Raiden]> :)
<batisffera> karls0n4ik, у меня борода
<jah-man> karls0n4ik, даже усов нет) 15 мне..
<karls0n4ik> у мну все вместе
<[Raiden]> джинсы ещё можно напялить, и глаза натереть что бы красные стали
<[Raiden]> )
<jah-man> [Raiden], ну глаза можно не натирать) просто дунуть...и все.
<jah-man> красные глаза на ближайшие часа 3-4
<karls0n4ik> jah-man, ))))
<batisffera> [Raiden], так интересно это что ж за прикол такой , если ф2 не нажимать шо она пытается сделать ?? )
<[Raiden]> )
<karls0n4ik> можно еще пива попить и не выспаться
<XuMuK> jah-man: ты прям экстрасенс)) ко мне друг пришол и я только что закончил крутить косяк))
<[Raiden]> batisffera: незнаю, надо будет посмотреть...
<jah-man> XuMuK, ну я чувствую, где-то дуют!!!!
<jah-man> =)
<User168[web]> ребята, nomodest непомог
<batisffera> ребята, а как с VPN быть, если верить видео мануалаи нада три строчки заполнить, логин пасс и гетевей, но чувствую меня там какаято жопа поджидает )))))
<jah-man> XuMuK, где траву то взял?))
<jah-man> гетеврей..
<User168[web]> единственный прогресс появился курсор и все, на черном экране
<batisffera> jah-man, ась ...
<jah-man> batisffera, гетеврей. ага. если евреи значит жопа реально поджидает..)
<batisffera> jah-man, а ты про это )))))))))
<jah-man> batisffera, ага)
<jah-man> User168[web], а чего у тебя там? ну если курсор есть, значит иксы уже поднялись...но не до конца наверное..Оо
 * karls0n4ik все, топливо(пиво) закончилось. - экипаж прощается с вами и желает приятного полета!
<User168[web]> люди помогите блин запустить убунту 10,10, после установки и перезагрузки черный экран, дописал nomodest gjzdbkcz rehcjh yf xthyjv 'rhfyt b dct
<User168[web]> *появился курсор на черном экране
<jah-man> User168[web], сколько оперативы?
<User168[web]> 2гига
<User168[web]> видео радеон ашди 4650
<User168[web]> 100 пудов в видео проблема
<User168[web]> но че делать незнаю(
<jah-man> эм...ну наверное..
<User168[web]> ставил на отдельный винт
<jah-man> а с лайв сиди тоже не грузится?
<User168[web]> на чистую
<User168[web]> нет, не грузится
<User168[web]> доходит до момента оболочки, вот вот появится должна)) и черный экран
<[Raiden]> User168[web]: руками сеть если можешь поднять, доставь закрытые дрова
<[Raiden]> из рекавери режима
<Volkodav> 11.04 ничё так
<User168[web]> <[Raiden]> всмысле поднять
<User168[web]> подключение к нету?
<[Raiden]> да
<User168[web]> оно у меня автоматом
<User168[web]> кабель воткнул и все
<[Raiden]> [21:59:37] [[Raiden]]User995[web]: моешь поставит ьзакрытые , по идее это отключит radeonhd драйвер - как вариант. Типа: apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle fglrx-modaliases
<User168[web]> потом возможно будет их сменить на проприетарные?
<[Raiden]> это они и есть.
<User168[web]> а по умолчанию что ставится?
<[Raiden]> для радеонов 2ххх и выше - radeonhd
<[Raiden]> открытый
<batisffera> а кто в курсе что обозначает изображение "Клавиатура = чувачек в кружке" ?????
<[Raiden]> User168[web]: а попробуй вместо номодесет: radeon.modeset=0
<[Raiden]> хотя по идее 1 фиг
<jah-man> Volkodav, не глючная?
<jah-man> unity не тормозит?
<User168[web]> [Raiden] спс за помошь буду пробовать, один вопрос только, какие дрова получше будут?
<[Raiden]> ой, я незнаю. Пару лет уже без радеонов
<[Raiden]> думаю закрытый
<[Raiden]> проприетарный )
<User168[web]> ок, попробую отпишусь) еще раз спасибо
<Volkodav> jah-man: unity  валится а гном нормуль
<jah-man> Volkodav, понятно...когда же уже unity перепилят на compiz...
<[Raiden]> тестовые сборки уже есть...
<[Raiden]> неужели оно удобней дефолтного гнома или с каким-нить сторонним доком?
<[Raiden]> мне так не показалось, хотя это не важно )
<[Raiden]> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/compizunity-ppa-for-natty/ , правда не для маверика.
<[Raiden]> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/Screenshot-51.png - посмотрите, верхняя панель уже забита, там меню в стиле мак ( ни ланчеры ни апплеты уже не влезут или мало) , боковая панель уже забита  + отжирает больше места, чем экономит маковское меню.
<[Raiden]> возможно мне просто не понравилось и я вредничаю )
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden], да в топку
<inkvizitor68sl> Е17 будет уже
<inkvizitor68sl> там место мноооога
<inkvizitor68sl> фактически с E17 можно вообще не тратить место на экране на всякие глупости
<inkvizitor68sl> типа панелек и прочего
<des_> Привет народ!
<inkvizitor68sl> что сломал?
<des_> ))
<[Raiden]> я рекомендую посмотреть классический гном + если надо крупные ланчеры - docky , вместо нижней панели или вбок - оно умеет автоскрытия всегда или только при перекрытии активным окном.
<des_> я ничё не ломал)
<[Raiden]> вот это реальная экономия места + панель верхняя всё ещё чистая - можно разместить что угодно по вкусу, включая ту же маковское меню
<des_> народ, как посомтреть какой модуль использует то или иное устройство? lsmod?
<[Raiden]> наверное lsmod и потом просмотр описания modinfo , можно сделать автоматом, немного баша - домашнее задание :)
<User976[web]> [Raiden] все получилось пиши из под убунту, 1 касяк, незапустить контроль центр пишет что драйвер неустановлен или установлен криво
<des_> у меня на старом ядре бубунты вайфай пашет норм, на новом - не пашет, разница, .22 и .23 вот ищу пути решенгия проблемы
<User976[web]> и из-за этого как то все кривовато выглядит)) подтормаживает
<User976[web]> спс за помошь
<[Raiden]> незачто. Тормоза - это уже не ко мне.
<inkvizitor68sl> а кто помнит, как законнектиться к серверу по ssh так, чтобы с этого сервера можно было к тебе законнектиться?
<des_>  а стандартно не коннектится что-ли? О_О или ип серый у тебя?
<User976[web]> ребят кто подскажет, скачал дрова ATI Catalyst™ 10.11 Proprietary  весят 118метров, файл выглядит как текстовый файл
<User976[web]> установцик неможет установить
<User976[web]> пишет немогу определить кодировку
<User976[web]> как их поставить
<san4o> User976[web]: и как ты определил что это текстовый файл ?
<SergeyIT> sh ./file
<SergeyIT> перед этим  cd гдефайл
<[Raiden]> User976[web]: это не ты писал про радеон 200м ?
<[Raiden]> путаю я вебюзеров
<User976[web]> не
<[Raiden]> гуд
<User976[web]> 4650 у мну
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: -L -R?
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: -L - бросать порты из удаленной машины
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: -Rвыбрасывать порты из локальной
<Offoffoff> что-то так
<Taurendil> test
<ubuntuhelp> Taurendil, Ну понг, и что?
<Guest67263> керкеоео
<Guest67263> АЛЛО
<Offoffoff> Guest67263: сейчас Убунту наподдаст тебе.
<Guest67263> за что ***ть?
<Guest67263> цэ шо за щитуки?
<Guest67263> как жизнь?
<Guest67263> хлопцы
<Offoffoff> Guest67263: веруешь в Ubuntu?
<Guest67263> москаль?
<HouZZZ> )))
<Offoffoff> Guest67263: Сходи просветись http://www.ubuntology.ru
<HouZZZ> кстати я на том блоге был
<HouZZZ> ерунда какая-то
<Guest67263> долбiл я москалей
<HouZZZ> ты бендеровец чтоли?))))
<Guest67263> где хохляцкий-то ченнел?
<SergeyIT> он из палаты №6
<[Raiden]> создай...
<Guest67263> там народу нема
<[Raiden]> тут всеравно можешь долго не провисеть , с такими заявлениями
<denis> Guest67263: для таких умных как ты есть специальный ченнел - сточная канава называется
<Guest67263> Раден-Рубэн
<Guest67263> Денис-Хуис
<Offoffoff> Guest67263: linuxua
<[Raiden]> @kban Guest67263
<[Raiden]> кедовод попался.
<[Raiden]> quassel
<denis> [Raiden]: деревенщина какая-то
<SergeyIT> уже ночь
<hookah> SergeyIT: ну тут еще вечер
<hookah> но вообще да, уже
<SergeyIT> и тепло?
<hookah> градусов 10 думаю
<SergeyIT> у нас -10
<SergeyIT> завтра на лыжах
<SergeyIT> открытие сезона
<hookah> у вас - это где? в москве говорят вчера -20 было
<SergeyIT> питер
<HouZZZ> в москве вчера было -20
<HouZZZ> а сегодня -10
<HouZZZ> а на субботу +1 обещали..
<SergeyIT> у нас уже было -20  неделю назад
<hookah> тут всю европу снегом заносит, даже в Аликанте - полчаса езды отсюда, и то говорят снег был
<SergeyIT> так на лыжы! ;)
<hookah> SergeyIT: на лыжы самое то - в Сьерра Неваду =) правда денег надо, и времени ) но там классно
<hookah> а в Аликанте он растает посреди пути )))
<SergeyIT> так в альпы ну или андору
<hookah> не, это далеко
<hookah> сьерра невада - около 300 км отсюда всего
<SergeyIT> на выходные можно и съездить...
<hookah> ага. денег правда надо, но планы такие есть вообще-то
<SergeyIT> разве дорого?
<Offoffoff> hookah: не советую
<Offoffoff> hookah: дозиметр с собой возьмите. Будете иметь удивление.
<SergeyIT> ууу  ты какой
<SergeyIT> волков бояться...
<Offoffoff> hookah: я про Сиерра-Невада
<hookah> да не то чтобы дорого. но все равно - на двоих же. туда - обратно на дорогу, там аренды всякие
<hookah> Offoffoff: че она тебе так не нравится?
<SergeyIT> как-то в финку ездим иногда (это при наших то зарплатах)
<Offoffoff> Да мне-то без разницы
<T999> âñåì äîáðîãî âðåìåíè ñóòîê ïðèâåò ïîñîâåòóéòå ïîæàëóéñòà ñðåäó ðàçðàáîòêè C++ äëÿ óáóíòû?
<ubuntuhelp> T999! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Offoffoff> T999: Use UTF-8 or DIE!
<SergeyIT> T999, codelite, QTCreator
<SergeyIT> T999 я их юзаю, а вообще от задач зависит
<veles> Всем доброго времени суток.
<veles> Подскажите по звуку в вайне?
<Offoffoff> veles: что болит
<veles> В начале долю секунды звук присутствует, но потом все глухо как в танке.
<veles> Offoffoff: пробовал выводить и через алсу и через осс
<veles> Offoffoff: алса выводит на полсекунды в начале, а осс вообще молчит сразу.
<SergeyIT> убунта 10.10?
<veles> >SergeyIT< 10.04
<Offoffoff> veles: крути pulseaudio
<veles> Offoffoff: Каким образом крутить? Если в консоли набрать, то пишет, шо демон уже запущен
<SergeyIT> последние изменения в вайне кривые были какие-то - отрисовка вин картишек тоже барахлит
<veles> >SergeyIT< Да на отрисовку вроде не жалуюсь... Я всякие там опенгл игрухи не юзаю...
<SergeyIT> я тоже, это жена пасьянсы раскладывает
<veles> >SergeyIT< А пасьянс полюбому виндовый нужен? =)))))
<SergeyIT> привычка у человека )
<veles> Да, от привычки не уйдешь.
<veles> Мужики, так чего там с пульсом то? За какую ручку его крутить?
<veles> А, да, кстати, может это от того, что система инсталлировалась изначально на другой машине?
<veles> Я тут ноутбук пивом залил давеча. Потом просто взял и переткнул хард из одного ноута в другой.
<SergeyIT> что то таких тем здесь не видел, да и на форуме не помню (
<veles> На них все разное.
<veles> Мож пойти к гентушникам поспрошать? Они вроде умные...
<SergeyIT> попробуй
<XuMuK> SergeyIT: ку) слушай, а как виндовый пасьянс под вайном запустить? а то мама запарила комп перезагружать, када я ухожу и оставляю комп чтоб он бекап на амазон отсылал)
<XuMuK> ей видите ли не нравицо линуховский)
<SergeyIT> XuMuK, так там екзешник и длл-ка с картами
<XuMuK> а де они лежат в 7ке? в самой windows папке?
<SergeyIT> cards.dll ну и sol.exe и т.д.
<XuMuK> ага, спс))
<SergeyIT> 7-ку в глаза не видел
<SergeyIT> XuMuK, но там не все работает...
<XuMuK> CardGames.dll?
<SergeyIT> в 7-ке не   знаю, в ХР выше дал
<XuMuK> а как косынка на английском?)
<XuMuK> ну наверное она
<[Raiden]> тут вроде есть пасьянсы. Если мало, доставь кдешные, они норм
<XuMuK> а вот екзешнег как называецо?)
<[Raiden]> косынка уж точно есть
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: гномовский AisleRiot Solitaire не канает)
<XuMuK> во
<XuMuK> точно!
<SHmatOK> Народ я нуб в Ubuntu подскажите где найти драйвер по видео карту intel и как установить
<SergeyIT> SHmatOK, а  зачем? Чем установленный не  удовлетворяет?
<SHmatOK> Я не могу поменять разрешение экрана на 1024x768
<SHmatOK> У меня сейчас разрешение 1280x1024 и мне не в кайх сидеть и глаза ломать
<[Raiden]> читай про modeline и xorg.conf
<SergeyIT> XuMuK, давно вин не смотрел, в ХР все  карты в *\system32
<HouZZZ> кажется про интеловские карты на форуме много всего написано
<HouZZZ> вроде даже встречал такие же проблемы
<SHmatOK> xorg.conf нет у меня файла и создать не получается
<SergeyIT> SHmatOK, как создать на форуме поищи
<SHmatOK> спасибо огромное
<SHmatOK> ща попробую
<SergeyIT> SHmatOK, а монитор сколько дюймов
<[Raiden]> sudo X -configure  или sudo X -configure :1  потом sudo mv /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf  - отсанется только свой моделайн вписать.
<SHmatOK> 17
<[Raiden]> сгенерить можно так gtf  1024 768  75  - последнее ревреш, это по вкусу.
<SergeyIT> SHmatOK, так нормально 1280х1024 для него
<[Raiden]> к сожалению придется делат ьто что выше руками, нету нормального конфигуратора )
<SergeyIT> SHmatOK, хотя может и нет (у меня близорукость)
<SHmatOK> Я убунту пользуюсь неделю в терминале пишет gtf  1024 768  75
<SHmatOK>   # 1024x768 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 60.15 kHz; pclk: 81.80 MHz
<SHmatOK>   Modeline "1024x768_75.00"  81.80  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 802  -HSync +Vsync
<_Arsen_> Вот еще xorg генератор... может и поможет чем-то: http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<SHmatOK> ща попробую
<[Raiden]> SHmatOK: ну надо файлик взят ькоторый команда выше генерит, и прописать то что выдало на терминал в секцию Monitor
<_Arsen_> если параметров некоторых не знаешь, можешь не заполнять поля
<[Raiden]> И ещё прописать разрешение "1024x768_75.00"  в секцию скрин
<[Raiden]> и всё в общем то
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: http://static.itmages.ru/i/10/1204/h_1291412972_19b42b00f7.png , http://static.itmages.ru/i/10/1204/h_1291413128_bab0511cce.png
<SHmatOK> Raider   вот это прописать? Modeline "1024x768@75"      85.52  1024 1056 1376 1408    768  782  792  807
<Ilang> шалом
<[Raiden]> SHmatOK: угу, или кинь на paste.org.ru что там получилось в /root/xorg.conf.new , и я тебе впишу
<markmx> приветствую, поставил кодблокс, пишу прсотой хеловорлд, тынцаю в дебаг и .. .вылезает консолька все логично и приятно, но пробую сделать ввод с клавы и нифига не реакгирует, при этом если просто запустить в терминале скомпилированный бинарни
<SHmatOK> Raiden я нуб в убунту и не понимаю куда кинуть как и что?
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: чо у тя за монег?))
<[Raiden]> SHmatOK: ну как постиш картинки в инете, только сайт paste.org.ru для текста. открой консоль, пиши sudo gedit /root/xorg.conf.new , копируй из редактора текст и вставляй на страницу
<[Raiden]> тыркай отправить и давай мне линк
<XuMuK> и как он по английски называецо?
<[Raiden]> [Raiden]: у меня philips 220cw9
<SergeyIT> SHmatOK, так открой paste.org.ru, скопируй туда содержание файла, а ссылку сюда
<XuMuK> я имею ввиду размер)
<[Raiden]> 22
<XuMuK> у меня чуть ли не в 2 раза меньше)
<markmx> =) химик на наладоннике шоли?
<markmx> 15 димов?
<XuMuK> как бинарник называецо етого пасьянса?
<[Raiden]> я себе сделал подарок год назад, на НГ , а так тоже на 17-шке сидел с кинескопом.
<SHmatOK> вписывать в текстовом редакторе Modeline "1024x768@75"      85.52  1024 1056 1376 1408    768  782  792  807?
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: kpat
<XuMuK> спс)
<[Raiden]> SHmatOK: давай ты просто покажешь файл, так будет быстрее. Чем объяснять
<[Raiden]> и я уже обьяснил выше, в общем-то
<SHmatOK> А этот файл нужно вроде создать в папке etc?
<fffars> всем привет
<SHmatOK> Raiden а как показать файл?
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<[Raiden]> вот так
<fffars> возникла проблема при разделении flac на части. cuebreakpoints: error: unable to parse input file "2.cue"
<[Raiden]> SHmatOK: да, надо там создать, только не пустой , с определенными секциями текста, проще сгенерит [00:44:52] [[Raiden]]sudo X -configure  или sudo X -configure :1
<[Raiden]> третий раз уж не буду повторять
<[Raiden]> fffars: ну правь руками cue или ищи другую разделялку
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: ппц разница у твоего и дефолтного)) http://static.itmages.ru/i/10/1204/h_1291413881_120e33794b.png
<[Raiden]> ну там темы есть
<XuMuK> http://goo.gl/SuXgd
<XuMuK> ну ет я понял)
<fffars> [Raiden]: в смысле? я пытаюсь разделить большой flac к которому есть cue. раньше всё работало, только файлы были ape. в манах написано что и flac может
<XuMuK> просто дефолтный как будто топором точили)
<[Raiden]> fffars:  unable to parse - отпарсить не может, какая-то ошибка в формате этого куе-файла.
<fffars> в код ровке?
<fffars> кодировке
<SHmatOK> Raider я создал файл через терминал sudo gedit /etc/xorg.conf.new
<SHmatOK> Чтобы разрешение вошло в силу нужно комп перезагрузить?
<[Raiden]> fffars: возможно, но не обязательно в кодировке
<XuMuK> надо набрать sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<SHmatOK> У меня файл с такими параметрами Modeline "1024x768@75"      85.52  1024 1056 1376 1408    768  782  792  807
<XuMuK> SHmatOK:
<[Raiden]> SHmatOK: ну ты вообще не читаешь, что тебе пишут.[01:04:01] [[Raiden]]SHmatOK: да, надо там создать, только не пустой , с определенными секциями текста, проще сгенерит [00:44:52] [[Raiden]]sudo X -configure  или sudo X -configure :1
<[Raiden]> ппц, я зол
<SergeyIT> SHmatOK. покажи файл на пасте
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: а он чо, просто создал новый файл только с етим параметром чтоли?)
<[Raiden]> ну да, и ещё у рута в папке,  т.е. ничего не сделал
<XuMuK> ыыы
<markmx> так все я понил =)))) теперь мне помогите =) как заставить терминал выполнять команду? ну типа gnome-terminal 'path/to/execute' =)
<[Raiden]> а пишем уже пол часа
<XuMuK> жжот парень)
<markmx> все ненадо =)))))
<[Raiden]> markmx: gnome-terminal --help-all |less
<markmx> разобрался =)
<markmx> позна
<markmx> уже форматируется винт =)
<markmx> пипец порнухе на блуриках
<SHmatOK> Разрешение не изменилось после рестарта(((
<[Raiden]> SHmatOK: 1.  sudo X -configure :1  , 2.  sudo gedit /root/xorg.conf.new , 3. показываешь файл на paste.org.ru
<[Raiden]> то что ты сделал неверно
<SHmatOK> его на сайт выкладывать?
<[Raiden]> ну да
<[Raiden]> что бы я его увидел
<SergeyIT> а  может он секретный )
<greywalk> привет. стоит apache, на нем цмс - из мира виден только текст, никаких изображений, css и тп. есть идеи, в чем может быть причина?
<SHmatOK> ща скину
<markmx> грей, апач стоит на твоем домашнем компе?
<markmx> линку в личку скидани
<SHmatOK> А как его туда выложить? нужно зарегиться на сайте?
<[Raiden]> ну там поле куда копировать и кнопка отправить
<[Raiden]> жуть
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: вот прикольная тема)) http://static.itmages.ru/i/10/1204/h_1291414717_120e33794b.png
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> Хотя мама твоя может сказать: что за нафиг? этот не тот пасьянс!
<[Raiden]> :)
<SergeyIT> XuMuK, ставь тему как в вин - проверено
<SHmatOK> shmatok@SHmatOK:~$ sudo X -configure :1
<SHmatOK> X.Org X Server 1.9.0
<SHmatOK> Release Date: 2010-08-20
<SHmatOK> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
<SHmatOK> Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-27-server i686 Ubuntu
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: да я просто перебираю темки)) ищу максимально приближонную к винде))
<XuMuK> SergeyIT: вот я её и ищу))
<HouZZZ> XuMuK а что за монитор справа работает??? такой же хочу!!
<XuMuK> HouZZZ: conky
<HouZZZ> спс
<markmx> так и все таки
<markmx> хотя два ночи, спать бы уже =)))
<SergeyIT> HouZZZ http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=7544.0;topicseen
<SHmatOK> Я вписал там. А как отправить этот текст?
<[Raiden]> ну кнопка там ниже  и линк в  строке ввода в браузере...
<[Raiden]> или сиди в 1280х , размеры шрифтов побольше выбери. И конец мучениям
<[Raiden]> моим
<[Raiden]> :)
<SergeyIT> SHmatOK, а  ты в меню пробовал разрешение монитора менять?
<SHmatOK> нет
<SergeyIT> SHmatOK, меню - система - свойства - монитор
<SHmatOK> Попробовал, ничего не выходит(((
<SergeyIT> SHmatOK, а какие разрешения показывает?
<[Raiden]> SHmatOK: давай так, выложи файл любым известным тебе способом, если так сложно нажать на кнопку и скопировать линк на страницу
<SHmatOK> А как это сделать?
<SHmatOK> Raider я уже тебя задолбал наверное
<[Raiden]> пойду спать пожалуй
<SHmatOK> а если файл создать без надписи нью он будет работать?
<vlad> ипв4 кончится через 3 месяца
<vlad> вместо 2012 будет 2011 )
<ubuntu> do u speak russian?
<ubuntu> ктото говорит по русски?
<inkvizitor68sl> ubuntu, все
<CEKTAHT> кому нужен бнц ?
<IchEsseDichAuf> братюни, как временно запретить переход машины при простое в suspend ?
<inkvizitor68sl> IchEsseDichAuf, while [ 1 ]; do xte -x :0  'mousemove 500 500'; xte -x :0  'mousemove 100 100'; sleep 300; done
<inkvizitor68sl> будет мышкой дергать каждые 300 секунд
<IchEsseDichAuf> охуенно конечно. но не то
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice IchEsseDichAuf
<inkvizitor68sl> тогда залезь в настройки и смени, в чём проблема то
<IchEsseDichAuf> + временно +
<inkvizitor68sl> всё ему не нравится.
<inkvizitor68sl> воткни вилку между шифтом и контролом так, чтобы ктрл зажался.
<IchEsseDichAuf> костылей же не ищу
<inkvizitor68sl> чем тебе эмулирование шевеления мышки - костыль?
#ubuntu-ru 2010-12-04
<Volkodav> да
<IchEsseDichAuf> чем же это не костыль. это не отключает переход в суспенд, это лишь отсрочивает его на неопределённое время
<IchEsseDichAuf> я бы и апплетом воспользовался, который за милую душу к панели прикручивается, но мне для скрипта нужно
<inkvizitor68sl> ок, man hal
<inkvizitor68sl> man acpi
<IchEsseDichAuf> $ man hal
<IchEsseDichAuf> No manual entry for hal
<IchEsseDichAuf> $ man acpi
<IchEsseDichAuf> No manual entry for acpi
<inkvizitor68sl> hald и acpid в буунте
<IchEsseDichAuf> ох,  читаю, что нужно через DBUS сообщать gnome-powermanager о таком желании.
<IchEsseDichAuf> спокойно ночи
<inkvizitor68sl> IchEsseDichAuf, gnome-power-manager - не панацея и есть не везде
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня вот его нет.
<IchEsseDichAuf> да вроде должен быть в бубунте с гномом
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня бубунта с гномом.
<inkvizitor68sl> до gpm'a нет.
<inkvizitor68sl> ибо он нафиг по сути не нужен
<inkvizitor68sl> если только не ноут
<inkvizitor68sl> да и на ноуте тоже не всегда нужен
<IchEsseDichAuf> ну у меня как раз ноут, хочу чтоб дома он никогда в суспенд не уходил
<IchEsseDichAuf> нужно чтото в диспетчер сетевого менеджера прикрутить, чтоб оно удерживало машину от суспенда
<IchEsseDichAuf> о лол http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/command_line_fu.png
<mike1312> доброе утро
<mike1312> такая задачка
<mike1312> ноутбук через вафлю смотрит в интернет 192.168.1.2 (роутер соответственно 192.168.1.1)
<mike1312> как раздать интернет через шнур от ноутбука другому компьютеру
<mike1312> ?
<mike1312> вроде разобрался
<Funky-Punky>  а как скрин шот сделать? )
<skai> scrot
<Funky-Punky> skai пишет "giblib error: Saving to file /home/funky/screen/skreen.png failed
<Funky-Punky> "
<ZeVoluciON> скай любит писать непонятные буковки
<Funky-Punky> да я понял че он написал, скачал поставил, и нашол как пользоваться но чета ерорит
<ZeVoluciON> не может быть, в убунтах нет багов, ты клевещишь :)
<ZeVoluciON> да, скай?
<skai> ZeVoluciON: я понял:)ты влюбился в меня:)
<Funky-Punky> да не просто лижет
<ZeVoluciON> кшмр
<Funky-Punky> шучу
<skai> Funky-Punky:  такой настойчивостью - точно влюбился:) а я еще думал, что москва нормальная
<Funky-Punky> блин у меня к нет буку клава маковская старая присобачена, убунту не совсем понимает дет тут клавиша принт...или я не понимаю..
<ZeVoluciON> по xev посмотри
<ZeVoluciON> сичас скай переведет текст ошибки и скажет, где выпрямлялка рук
<skai> ZeVoluciON: так приятно.мой собственный сумасшедший фанат:)
<Funky-Punky> выпремлялка не скоро появится, я всего  как   четвертый день дрочу
<Funky-Punky> а че за тема в бубунте контрл +альт+Ф8?
<Lorgus> привет страна
<aurodionov> доброе время всем
<Funky-Punky> ржака убунта суеверная, не вешается принт скрин на F13 ,  yf А14 dtiftncz
<Funky-Punky> а на F14вешается
<skai> у теб там скока ф?
<Funky-Punky> 15
<Funky-Punky> старая макавская клава
<skai> а нафига столько?тебе 12 мало?
<Funky-Punky> вернее вешается но не принтскринит
<Funky-Punky> я тут не причем, не я клавиатуру придымывал))
<skai> Funky-Punky: а добыть стандартную уже не модно?
<Funky-Punky> ну у меня что есть тем и пользуюсь
<Funky-Punky> тут скорее не модно, тут скорее нет денег на нормальную
<skai> вот и говорите потом, что линуксоиды не нищеброды.сто рублей на клаву жалко
<Funky-Punky> это лаптоп, тут от 1-2 к  рублей получицо
<skai> Funky-Punky: а про юсб клавы ты слышал?
<Funky-Punky> ну вот юисби и присобачил, а то чтоб у нее меньше ф-ов было денек нет)))
<Funky-Punky> лучше водки выпью)
<Funky-Punky> ладно пойду просплюсь
<Lorgus> у мну 12F и 18 G на клаве
<Lorgus> еще какие то М
<Lorgus> страна спит после тяпницЫ
<skai> а нафига столько?тебе 12 мало?качает старые игры, чтобы набить ноут играми и радоваться:)
 * skai качает старые игры, чтобы набить ноут играми и радоваться:)
<skai> то есть
<Lorgus> когда под виндой сидел оч удобно... под каждой G свое приложение... хз как в лине так сделать
<skai> Lorgus: дык.назначь хоткеи на эти клавиши
<skai> Lorgus: или просто действия.на форуме все описано
<Lorgus> skai,  дай ссыль
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell Lorgus about forum
<ubuntuhelp> Lorgus, please see my private message
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, страна ещё не ложилась)
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  =0))
<ariezzy> У кого то защита курсового (
<ariezzy> сижу, жду очереди своей (
<skai> инки ты большой человек, но ты не страна:)
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы
<Lorgus> хех
<Lorgus> страна эт круто
<skai> страна - это уже худеть пора:)
<Lorgus> был на днях в музее ВОВ .... экскурсовод говорит.... ну не могу понять как наши под МСК немцев побили.... а че тут непонятного... с зубилом долотом и какой то матерью...
<Lorgus> вот такая она страна
<Lorgus> уж ты... скайлайн выложили
<inkvizitor68sl> лан, до вечера усем
<inkvizitor68sl> спать пойду
<inkvizitor68sl> поеду (
<andreymal> Почему ни центр приложений, ни апт-гет, ни с горем пополам установленный аптитудэ не хотят ставить openjdk?
<inkvizitor68sl> andreymal, чего пишут?
<andreymal> inkvizitor68sl, не знают такого пакета и всё
<inkvizitor68sl> openjdk-6-jdk ,
<andreymal> А я уже всё в /var/cache/apt/archives  закинул
<inkvizitor68sl> ?
<andreymal> inkvizitor68sl, не знают
<andreymal> Мне он и нужен
<inkvizitor68sl> ну
<andreymal> Олимпиаду по информатике писать
<inkvizitor68sl> dpkg -i пакет
<andreymal> А он не ставится
<inkvizitor68sl> или gdebi пакет
<inkvizitor68sl> лан, ушел
<ariezzy> Народ, а какая слуюжа за расшаривание папок отвечает в Unix-сети (в сети, где только linux-хосты)?
<Lorgus> samba ?
<ariezzy> Она же для Win расшаривания
<ariezzy> по-идее
<skai> неправильная идея
<skai> она для сетевого расшаривания
<ariezzy> Ну да. Шары и на линуксе видны . Но зачем ее ставить если нет виндовых машин
<ariezzy> есть же наверно встроенные средства
<skai> ariezzy: ты вот пойми намек.тоя фраза что самба для винды сравними с фразой, что протокол ipv4 только для винды.
<ariezzy> а, все, ясно
 * skai обожает старые игры:)
<ko2x> nfs
<ko2x> skai, курите матчасть.
<skai> ko2x: nfs тоже не линуховая
<skai> ko2x: нфс - сетевая.учи матчасть
<ariezzy> skai: тоГда вопрос - на свежеустановленной системе не установлена служба Samba.почему же я тогда вижу сетевые ресурсы других linux. и могу расшарить для нихже. Винды меня не видят
<skai> ariezzy: я те по серкрету скажу, что поставив самбу венды тебя не обязательно увидят
<ko2x> skai,  а чья?
<ariezzy> Увидят. Если настроить
<skai> ko2x: слово сетевая тебя не навело на мысль?
<skai> ariezzy: ага.если настроить...венды
<ko2x> skai,  нет, объясни нубу.
<skai> ko2x: ничем помочь не могу.если ты не справился с прочтением простого русского слова - тебе уже ничем не помочь
<skai> ariezzy: зы.в гном систем толз входит минимум для самбы
<ariezzy> skai: что понимается под настроить?
<ariezzy> skai: Последнее не понял
<skai> ariezzy: ну например семерки тупо отказываются видеть незапароленные шары, пока галочку не отожмешь.у моего соседа на ноуте семерка и это было выяснено первым
<skai> ariezzy: последнее было к тому, что якобы "самба не установлена".а она есть
<ko2x> о как )
<ariezzy> skai: До семерок далеко. там печатные машинки. ХП у всех .
<ko2x> ariezzy, nfs-kernel-server вам в помощь, самба костыль. )
<ariezzy> skai: А где про "якобы установлена" почитать?
<skai> ariezzy: надеюсь не тупые пиратки звери?они всегда порезаны по самое небалуйся
<ariezzy> skai: Лицензии
<skai> ariezzy: ну можешь в дайжесте релиза почитать.там список пакетов.
<skai> ariezzy: не резаные?сетевая поддержка есть?тогда должны увидеть.если рабочая група совпадет
<skai> или придется шарится по настройкам, если разная
<ariezzy> Так, не совесем понятно. Если нет самбы - где настроить раб.группы?
<ariezzy> ЗЫ. я недавно на линукс
<skai> ariezzy: она есть
<ariezzy> Вот, у меня свежеустановленная Ubu 10.10. Где настроить раб.группу ?
<skai> ariezzy: для воркгруппы надо ставить полную самбу
<ariezzy> Тоесть за расшаривании для других Ubu-хостов используется огрызок самбы?
<Guest1832> привет, народ я тут установил X-chat (gnome) он сильно отличается от X-chat'a простого? какой лучше ставить?
<xopek> обычный
<xopek> хчатгноме фуфло какое-то
<Guest1832> ок спс ща переставлю затестю)
<ariezzy> skai: Вы работали в МСВС?
<skai> ariezzy: не.смотрел, но постеснялся прикоснуться.мылом такое не отмыть
<_Xion__> о да x-chat-gnome и x-chat имеют просто афигенную разницу спс еще раз))
<_Xion__> кстати у меня постоянно почему то меняетcz hfcrkflrf (раскладка) ну вот опять ) как можно исправить?)
<skai> _Xion__: осилить обновление системы
<_Xion__> вот печатаю печатаю и вдруг nfrfz ikzgf =)))
<_Xion__> обновляюсь регулярно
<_Xion__> кстати после обновления у меня пропал апплет громкости но его я уже восстановил)
<skai> _Xion__: повторю.осиль обновление системы.подключи пропозед репозиторий и обновись
<_Xion__> пропозед о_О пойду гуглить)
<tonius> добрый день!
<tonius> подскажите как откусить кусок от рабочего раздела ext4 не потеряв данных
<skai> tonius: livecd
<skai> tonius: gparted
<skai> tonius: god will
<_Xion__> обновления не вошедшие в официальный релиз точно решат все проблемы?)
<skai> _Xion__: они не решат проблемы твоего неумения обновится, или использовать поиск по форуму. к сожалению
<_Xion__> почему неумения обновится =) я обновлялся норм но без этого репозитория
<_Xion__> ну ща проверю) посмотрим)
<_Xion__> мда 118 мб обновления качать)
<tonius> apt-get install xfce4 - этого мне хватит чтобы нормально опробовать xfce4 или есть какие-то сложности?
<_Xion__> опробовать думаю лучше Xubuntu в виртуалке)
<skai> tonius: ты че пытаешься сделать?
<tonius> попробовать xfce4 не убивая гнома
<tonius> хочу нативнро
<Zerox_Neron> Привет всем
<Zerox_Neron> слушайте, кто запускал RadioBOSS в Wine. Не могу настроить микрофон. Самое главное, что микрофон подключается по USB. В других программах (включая те, которые открываю в Wine) всё отлично.
<tonius> или надо apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ? я после этого смогу вернуться к гному ?
<_Xion__> tonius а вариант запустить в виртуалке чем не устраивает?
<skai> tonius: xubuntu-desktop поставить тебе в комплект к гнмоу еще полный комплект хубунты и ее прог.я бы на твоем месте скачал бы ливсиди с крысой и посмотрел.чем мучить рабочую систему
<tonius> ну нативно хочу, машина слабая
<tonius> да юзал я всё это уже и в виртуалках, и с ливсд. теперь мне надо на рабочую машину, не повреждая гнома, поставить хфце. как лучше apt-get install xubuntu-desktop или apt-get install xfce4 ?
<Volkodav> apt-get install xfce4
<Volkodav> гном с крысой отлично живут вместе
<Volkodav> у меня так например
<iherg> Volkodav, а почему не xubuntu-desktop?
<skai> iherg: xubuntu-desktop поставить тебе в комплект к гнмоу еще полный комплект хубунты и ее прог.
<Volkodav> он там лишнего накручивает мне не нужное
<_Xion__> кстати при подключении к VPN у меня в логах повляется мега куча мусора вида: nm-pptp-service-1423 log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:414]: buffering packet 148173 (expecting 148102, lost or reordered) как пофиксить? (на форуме тему создал но ответа пока не получил
<iherg> уух
<iherg> понятно
<iherg> Ни у кого не было такого? Ставлю {x,k}ubuntu, не имеет значение. Потом инсталю дрова от нвидиа. В итоге после логина в гдм работаю в системе секунд 30 Иксы висят, а еще через 10 сек и мыша висит
<iherg> ставил и в ручную NVidia.run такая же история
<iherg> карта VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT216 [GeForce GT 220]
<|Xion|> skai ну вот я обновился по твоему совету и ничо не изменилось
<skai> |Xion|: у тебя 10.10?gnome-settings-daemon обновил?
<|Xion|> у меня 10.04 я обновил то что обновил apt-get update|upgrade
<|Xion|> подключены дефолтные репозитории + тот который ты порекомендовал
<skai> |Xion|: откуда у тебя в 10.04 глюк раскладки?и да сделай dist-upgrade
<|Xion|> я мб хочу на 10.04 сидеть
<|Xion|> она lts
<skai> |Xion|: дист апгрейд - обновление полное, а не обновление до следующего релиза, неуч
<skai> и да.где ты взял глюк раскладки из 10.10 в 10.04?как ты его туда бекпортировал?
<|Xion|> я хз чесно
<|Xion|> вот поставил чистую систему поставил пару прог (пидгин x chat ) обновился через apt-get и вот появилась проблема
<skai> ты чтото еще делал.мож хомяк старый с глюками?али какие скрипты для "ускорения" из инета юзал?
<|Xion|> ничо я не делал
<|Xion|> skai dist-upgrade command not found
<|Xion|> аа все понял)
<|Xion|> в инете пишут что dist-ugrade кокраз таки апгрейдит до новой версии то есть в моем случае апгрейдица до 10.10
<skai> |Xion|: update-manager -d апгрейдит
<skai> |Xion|: dist-upgrade апгрейдит текущую систему полностью, не игнорируя системные компоненты и новые ядра
<skai> и прочее
<|Xion|> skai запустил, и не установило ни одного пакета - видимо все уже свежие
<|Xion|> ведь apt-get upgrade я уже делал
<skai> |Xion|: все репы подрубил?
<|Xion|> я подрубил тока тот что ты посоветовал
<|Xion|> + дефолтные подрублены
<skai> |Xion|: бекпортс, пропозед.все 4 галочки стоят?
<|Xion|> бекпортс нет
<|Xion|> а они мне случаем систему окончательно не загнут?
<|Xion|> ониж не поддерживаюца типо
<skai> не загнут.они поддерживаются.они просто бекпорты
<|Xion|> =))
<|Xion|> лан ща попробую
<|Xion|> тут пишут типо apt-get dist-upgrade лучше apt-get upgrade это правда?
<skai> я ж это писал уже
<|Xion|> ну да или нет?) чтоб уж мне понятно было)
 * skai смотрит на обладателей кривых рук, как на обладателей плохой кармы.еще взглянул на родную 10.04, в которой работает отлично абсолютно все, что надо
<|Xion|> ))
<|Xion|> skai ну да или нет?) мне ща обновлятся типо сначала apt-get update а патом apt-get dist-apgade?
<|Xion|> upgrade
<skai> дист апгрейда хватит
<|Xion|> о_О
<skai> sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<skai> видишь.все делается одной командой
<skai> ^_^
<|Xion|> ну да))
<|Xion|> не поставилось не одного пакета!
<|Xion|> ужс =(
<Lorgus> В России были официально представлены нетбуки на платформе MeeGo   че за хрень... кто юзал ???
<safinaskar> всем привет
<ariezzy> safinaskar: Здрасьте
<skai> Lorgus: бойан же
<Lorgus> skai, я не про боян а про то кто юзал.... для тебя может и боЙан.... а для меня новость
<skai> Lorgus: осиль добавление опеннета в гугл ридер:)
<skai> а лучше ленты.ру. на ней раньше вышла новость
<skai> http://ithappens.ru/story/4863
<Buhack> здорова люди
<Guest41817> ну вроде бы проблема с раскладкой решилась снятием галки "раскладка для каждого окна"
<Zerox_Neron> помогите настроить микрофон в RadioBOSS
<Zerox_Neron> плыз
<skai> Zerox_Neron: радиобосс - это типо радионяни, только следят за подчиненными?
<Zerox_Neron> )))
<Zerox_Neron> skai: смешно, но оффтоп
<|Xion|> пипец проблема с самопроизвольной сменой расклаки осталась =(
<ariezzy> у меня вообще чего то значек раскладки не показывается (
<v-lex> всем привет, кто подскажет как скопировать фай в папку х11
<v-lex> *файл
<staff_nowa> всем привет кто под wine запускал mail agent ?
<staff_nowa> у меня чего то не пашет
<ZeVoluciON> всем привет кто не запускал мейлагент
<staff_nowa> Serial number of failed request:  12264
<staff_nowa>   Current serial number in output stream:  12270
<|Xion|> может кто подсказать с чем может быть связано переодическое шипение из колонок?
<ZeVoluciON> в них поселилась змея
<ZeVoluciON> или кошка..
<v-lex> <|Xion|> ну всяк с дровами на звук, или контактами на кабелях
<v-lex> люди как скопировать файл в папку х11
<|Xion|> я тока что pulseaudio вырезал мб с этим связано?)
<v-lex> неполучается(
<ZeVoluciON> у тебя прав нет
<ZeVoluciON> вот вырастишь, купишь права...
<ZeVoluciON> или прочитаешь man sudo
<ubuntu> v-lex дай команду в терминале  sudo nautilus
<ubuntu> и копируй)
<ZeVoluciON> и со следующим вопросом 'как восстановить файлы' обращайся к ubuntu
<trancerulezzz> hi
<ZeVoluciON> staff_nowa: знакомая тетка для агента кутим использует, под мандривой
<ZeVoluciON> убунта ведь тоже линакс?
<trancerulezzz> Ура. Есть кто то из россии
<staff_nowa> <ZeVoluciON>мда значит поставить не удастся
 * Beer_MX ссзб
<staff_nowa> убунта тоже линукс
<Beer_MX> staff_nowa, большинство с тобой не согласны
<tys_> да ну)))
<staff_nowa> :o
<ZeVoluciON> :D
<staff_nowa> :D
<staff_nowa> что вы тут гоните :D
<tys_> лучшая винда это убунту )))
<Beer_MX> tys_, ну не до такой же степени :)
<tys_> да я понимаю просто прикалываюсь
<staff_nowa> видел что ставили на ubuntu mail agent под wine, а вот не ставится указав библиотеки
<staff_nowa> wine config
<Beer_MX> staff_nowa, тебе не хватает mail агентов? :0
<Beer_MX> mutt тебе в руки :P
<staff_nowa> <Beer_MX> лучше не умничай а помоги установить
<staff_nowa> умник хренов
<Beer_MX> staff_nowa, ну да, вот только такой ерундой я еще не занимался =))
<ZeVoluciON> да, mutt неплох, но gnus лучше
<Beer_MX> ZeVoluciON, gnus умеет imap? :P
<Beer_MX> ZeVoluciON, у мета одна проблема, он не async
<Beer_MX> *мута
<Beer_MX> на слабом инете с imap это ужас просто >_<
<ZeVoluciON> по-моему умеет, не пробовал
<ZeVoluciON> да, умеет
<jah-man> всем ку.
<tonius> поставил XFCE4 ! Крутота! Вот тока непонял, как сменить сочетание клавиш для смены языка
<Beer_MX> tonius, ненене
<Beer_MX> tonius, OpenBox попробуй ;)
<tonius> )
<tonius> ghj,jdfk
<tonius> блин
<tonius> пробовал
 * Beer_MX вернется скоро
<kukman> а какого компа хватит, чтобы поиграть в ps2 через pcsx2?
<kukman> я пробовал tekken5 - не пошло
<ZeVoluciON> никакого
<ZeVoluciON> нормального эмулятора нет
<Nebulosa> а Sega Mega Drive есть?
<kukman> лан. придется довольствоваться ps1
<kukman> конечно. для сеги есть много - dgen к пример
<kukman> у
<skai> inkvizitor68sl:
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: http://img.ly/2yCL
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: и не надо никаких асусов за 800 американских рублей:)
<kukman> как сделать, чтобы при просмотре видео в браузере, не срабатывал скринсейвер
<kukman> ?
<Nebulosa> патчить flash
<ZeVoluciON> удалять скринсейвер
<kukman> а есть опенсорс флеш плагин. поддерживает видео с ютуба? мне больше не нужно
<andrey_> есть
<skai> kukman: осиль html5
<ZeVoluciON> ютубы уже умеют видео на html5?
<kukman> и что? мне не только ютуб. это так. есть еще вконтакте, ex.ua и т.п.
<andreymal> Что-то "Дополнения к гостевой ОС" ставиться на виртуальную убунту на виртуалбоксе не хотят
<andreymal> ZeVoluciON, уже боян даже, имхо
<ZeVoluciON> ага, 'нельзя смотреть видео в полном экране'
<ZeVoluciON> и фурифоксы не умеют с их кодеком работать
<ZeVoluciON> хотя нет, работают, с удвоенной скоростью
<MAP4yK> ыл
<Zerox_Neron> привет всем
<Zerox_Neron> слушайте
<Zerox_Neron> а есть такая программа, куда загружаешь список песен и она сразу все скачивает?
<andreymal> Zerox_Neron, wget
<Zerox_Neron> да?
<Nebulosa> вопросы конечно концептуальные..
<andreymal> Zerox_Neron, нет блин, gwget :)
<ZeVoluciON> itunes
<andreymal> А лучше обе
<Zerox_Neron> а она список возьмёт?
<Zerox_Neron> или по одной?
<andreymal> Zerox_Neron, возьмет и скушает) если я конечно ничего не путаю
<andreymal> Zerox_Neron, sudo aptitude install wget, man wget, дальше сам
<Zerox_Neron> ок
<Nebulosa> kukman: а чо он joypad не подключает?
<skai> andreymal: тебя кто ударил?
<Yandzee> Привет всем
<Nebulosa> Yandzee: подскажи эмулятор под сегу
<Yandzee> под какую сегу?
<Yandzee> из много
<Nebulosa> он как-то назывался еще также Yan...
<Yandzee> ))))
<Nebulosa> sega megs drive 2
<Yandzee> ммм
<Yandzee> ммм
<Yandzee> я таких на знаю
<Yandzee> есть эмуль под sega dreamcast
<Nebulosa> не..
<Nebulosa> соника 3D хочу поиграть
<Yandzee> ааа
<Yandzee> я тоже в соника люблю играть
<Yandzee> только Sonic Adventure 2
<Yandzee> который под Dreamcast
<Yandzee> http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20100620104657572/MegaDrive.html
 * skai скачал и поставил zeus и poseidon :) и никакие соники не нужны
<Nebulosa> skai это че такое?
<Nebulosa> Yandzee во, спасибо
<Yandzee> а в частности gens
<Yandzee> http://sourceforge.net/projects/gens/
<Yandzee> http://www.emu-land.net/consoles/genesis/emuls/linux
<skai> Nebulosa: игры:)напоминает третьего цезаря, только в греции:)
<skai> стааарые стааарые:)
<Yandzee> не подскажите, как на gtk+ проверить пустое ли поле gtk_entry?
<Yandzee> Чтобы так было - если поле не пустое - то кнопка становиться доступна, а если поле пустое, то кнопка не доступна, первую часть я сделал а вторую никак
<Yandzee> понятно, никто не знает...
<Yandzee> скажите, производительность KDE под OpenSUSE лучше чем на Kubuntu?
<ZeVoluciON> естественно
<Yandzee> ))
<Yandzee> с чем это связано?
<skai> Yandzee: естесственно.а все заверения сусеводов, что они там тормозные, но стабильные - это лажа.в сусе самые быстрые и стабильные в мире кеды:)там и версия новее.kde4=kde4.та, самая, которую все глупые люди ждут:)
<Yandzee> ))
<ZeVoluciON> даже скай с этим согласен
<Yandzee> Я юзал opensuse, у меня часто глючили
<Yandzee> plasma падала
<skai> Yandzee: видишь:)у меня свой подпевала есть:)
<Yandzee> ))
<skai> Yandzee: я юзал опенсусе.она в кернел паник ударилась при запуске на моем ноуте
<Yandzee> и такое тоже было
<ZeVoluciON> у вас лапки кривые
<Yandzee> ))
<Yandzee> да ни финты
<Yandzee> просто при загрузку хопа и все
<Yandzee> при загрузке *
<Yandzee> т.е. че, kubuntu фуфлецо чтоли?
<ZeVoluciON> безусловно
<skai> Yandzee: кеды ваще фуфло полное:)
<Yandzee> да да
<skai> Yandzee: ну и нафига оно тебе?ставь опенбокс и радуйся
<Yandzee> я просто интересуюсь
<Yandzee> мне gnome нравится
<Yandzee> кстати это мысля
<Yandzee> openbox рулит
<Zerox_Neron> comp2@Comp2:~$ sudo aptitude install wget, man wget
<Zerox_Neron> Не удалось найти пакет, содержащий в названии «wget,». Однако, следующие
<Zerox_Neron> пакеты содержат «wget,» в своём описании.
<Zerox_Neron>   abcde snarf gwget devscripts
<Zerox_Neron> Не удалось найти пакет, содержащий в названии «wget,». Однако, следующие
<Zerox_Neron> пакеты содержат «wget,» в своём описании.
<Zerox_Neron>   abcde snarf gwget devscripts
<Zerox_Neron> Ни одного пакета не будет установлено, обновлено или удалено.
<Zerox_Neron> 0 пакетов обновлено, 0 установлено новых, 0 пакетов отмечено для удаления, и 20 пакетов не обновлено.
<Zerox_Neron> Необходимо получить 0Б архивов. После распаковки 0Б будет занято.
<Zerox_Neron>                                                  
<Zerox_Neron> м?
<Zerox_Neron> а, забыл что надо этой шнягой пользоваться
<skai> @voice Zerox_Neron
<Zerox_Neron> да я забыл
<skai> Zerox_Neron: ты просто введи в консоли wget http://ubuntu.ru и посмотри на результат
<Zerox_Neron> а мне нужно список песен скачать
<Zerox_Neron> есть гуя?
<skai> Zerox_Neron: дык. man wget
<skai> wget
<skai> wget --input-file=file
<skai> wget -c --input-file=фаил_с_адресами_песен
<skai> Zerox_Neron: и что ж непнятного?
<Zerox_Neron> сек сек
<kimoto69> есть кто живой ???
<User371[web]> всем привет
<ubuntu> подскажите пожалуйста - как настроить соединение через pppoe протокол?
<ubuntu> оно то настраивается,только работает чтото одно - или интернет или локальная сеть.
<ubuntu> когда устанавливаю соединение с интернет,обрывается связь с локальной сетью,и наоборот.
<ubuntu> может кто сталкивался,в чем причина?
<User371[web]> боюсь тут мало кто онлайн
<ZeVoluciON> топологию сети хоть нарисуй
<ubuntu> ZeVoluciON я не силен в этом
<ubuntu> нарисую,ток скажи как?
<ubuntu> ifconfig имеешь ввиду?
<ZeVoluciON> как у тебя подключены интернеты и локалка
<ubuntu> кабель
<ubuntu> к сетевой карте
<ubuntu> роутеров маршрутизаторов модемов нет
<ZeVoluciON> создай тогда eth0:1 с параметрами для локалки, а с eth0 настраивай pppoe
<Nor8> Кто знает, как сделать иконки в меню больше, не меняя размер шрифта?
<serega3907> всем привет,скажите как в пиджине статусы менять((((( найти не могу(((
<User371[web]> народ кто нить сталкивался с не работающим звуком в Lenovo G560???
<Funky-Punky> ubuntu погоди, а ресурсы локальные пингуются? ты проверял?
<User371[web]> точней не работает микрофон
<ubuntu> ZeVoluciON спасибо,попробую.
<Funky-Punky> в настройках окавыряйся
<User371[web]> ковырялся не канает
<tys_> >User371[web]< sudo aptitude install pavucontrol  Запускаем  pavucontrol
<User371[web]> и-? все настройки в норме ... уже в трёх микшерах проверял
<User371[web]> kimoto@G560:~$ cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#1 | grep Codec Codec: Conexant CX20585
<tys_> там открываешь вкладку ввода и выбираешь мик1 или мик1 мне помогло по индикаторам поймёшь
<tys_> мик2
<Zerox_Neron> а
<Zerox_Neron> вот спросить хотел
<Zerox_Neron> в wget
<Zerox_Neron> когда я файл добавляю
<Zerox_Neron> он качает по ссылкам?
<Zerox_Neron> или ищет по названию песни
<kimoto69> tus посмотришь скин настроек?
<kimoto69> tys*
<alan_dell> всем привет!
<kimoto69> привет
<tys_> секунду
<jah-man> а под убунту есть какой нибудь не сложный скриптовый язык?
<kimoto69> кто сталкивался с проблемой lenovo g560 не работает микрофон
<alan_dell> подскажите, пожалуйста, кто знает, как мне с удаленного пк с убунту скачать файлы на мой пк с убунту через PUTTY/
<alan_dell> ?
<alan_dell> есть кто-нибудь?
<kimoto69> ауууууу
<kimoto69> видимо только мы
<ariezzy> ?
<alan_dell> не густо(
<ariezzy> что только вы ? =)
<alan_dell> здесь
<ariezzy> я тут теперь
<ariezzy> =)
<tys_> http://hostingkartinok.com/show-image.php?id=eb1cdab0ea09801b0e3c57b58f36545f
<alan_dell> )
<san4o> alan_dell: c машины с форточками хочеш зайти на машину с линуксом и скачать файл
<san4o> ?
<alan_dell> нет
<alan_dell> убунту на обеих машинах
<san4o> alan_dell: а putty зачем если есть ссш
<AlexeyKud> кто ниб может подсказать сайт где есть материал по детальной настройке UBuntu?
<alan_dell> а как авторизоваться на удаленной машине через ссш если у меня только файл *.pem есть?
<UserName> http://ubuntu.ru/irc/pidgin
<Offoffoff1> AlexeyKud: www.ubuntologia.ru ? не?
<masashama> вопросик! ребята, как можно сделать так что при запуске пидгина он сразу же подключался к этому чату?? а то приходиться вручную каждый раз комнату прописывать
<Offoffoff1> alan_dell: авторизуйся, а потом настрой там нормальный ssh.
<tys_> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B3%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F
<alan_dell> в смысле нормальный?
<Offoffoff1> alan_dell: сделай ключ на своей машине, затем закинь его на удаленную машину в ~/.ssh/autorized_keys
<san4o> alan_dell: openssh-server установить на 2 машине
<Offoffoff1> alan_dell: и всё. Будет доступ у тебя же.
<UserName> а кто-нибудь знает, почему у меня учетная запись ICQ не включается?
<alan_dell> так он там вроде уже есть.
<alan_dell> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/infosecurity/107631/#habracut
<alan_dell> я вотт по этой статье себе впн настроить пытался
<Offoffoff1> alan_dell: а зачем он?
<alan_dell> дохожу до того момента когда надо себе переписать с удаленной машины ключи для клиента опенвпн и все стоп
<alan_dell> hulu b last.fm
<alan_dell> хулу и ластфм да много еще чего
<Offoffoff1> vpn не нужен
<alan_dell> почему?
<Offoffoff1> ssh -X username@host.ru приложение
<Offoffoff1> вот почему
<alan_dell> что это такое?
<alan_dell> и как его использовать?
<Offoffoff1> ну вот так и использовать
<UserName> подскажите плиз, у меня выскакивает ошибка, при попытке, подключить учетную запись аськи) -
<UserName>  Invalid requested host
<Offoffoff1> UserName: её не существует. Поэтому и такая ошибка.
<Offoffoff1> UserName: Use Jabber, Luke!
<UserName> Что зн не существует, я же ее создала)
<Offoffoff1> UserName: ыыы... тогда тем более - jabber заводи и забудь про ICQ
<Offoffoff1> UserName: хватит насиловать труп.
<Offoffoff1> UserName: это не гигиенично же ж.
<alan_dell> ничего не понял
<tys_> ну да есть же скайп )))
<Offoffoff1> tys_: зачем skype, когда есть jabber?
<UserName> Offoffoff1: ты умняшечка!))) А остроумный - слов нет!!
<alan_dell> есть команда scp только не понятно как адрес своей машины указывать. может кто-нибудь подсказать?
<Offoffoff1> UserName: а потом уже из jabber - может быть прокинешь транспорт в icq.
<Offoffoff1> alan_dell: лучше открой mc
<tys_> согласен
<san4o> Offoffoff1: все поняли что ты любитель jabber-а =))
<alan_dell> mc?
<alan_dell> это как?
<Offoffoff1> alan_dell: и Правая панель/Shell-соединение
<Offoffoff1> alan_dell: sudo apt-get install mc
<Offoffoff1> alan_dell: очень помогает освоится в файловых системах...
<UserName> Да да, спасибо за помощь;-)
<Offoffoff1> san4o: я не любитель. Я евангелист Jabber.
<bybyby> еще помогает man hier
<Offoffoff1> san4o: http://www.ubuntology.ru/2010/10/jabber.html
<alan_dell> ухтыжь!
<Offoffoff1> alan_dell: чего? Познал для себя mc?
<alan_dell> а на удаленные машины через него тоже можно закидывать?
<Offoffoff1> alan_dell: да, я же написал как.
<alan_dell> как?
<Offoffoff1> (23:59:47) Offoffoff: alan_dell: и Правая панель/Shell-соединение
 * bggooo думает, чтобы такое сотворить
<UserName> Offoffoff1 Jabber - это не про тебя..)))
<alan_dell> щас посмотрю. спс!
<bybyby> Off...: а как настроить gnome-terminal (or xterm) чтобы в gnome-shell он не перехватывал Alt??
<bybyby> (mc)
<Offoffoff1> bggooo: напиши опенсорсные дрова для всех видеокарт
<Offoffoff1> bggooo: с полной поддержкой 3D и аппаратного ускорения видео
<Offoffoff1> UserName: эммм?
<bggooo> Offoffoff1, боюсь к тому времени как я закочну земля упадет на солнце
<Offoffoff1> bggooo: но тебя будут помнить в веках!
<bggooo> у меня есть время подуматЬ?
<Offoffoff1> bggooo: Может даже памятник поставят.
<Offoffoff1> bggooo: ты можешь начинать делать и думать. Оно другому не мешает же ж.
<bggooo> ладно, пойду лучше побресю))
<bggooo> *сь
<Offoffoff1> Кто-нибудь умеет язык ladder?
<Offoffoff1> http://www.linuxcnc.org - Ubuntu based дистрибутив для станков...
<kimoto69> Кто сталкивался с проблемой не работающего микрофона ноут lenovo g560
<Offoffoff1> kimoto69: нет конечно же.
<Offoffoff1> kimoto69: пробовал alsamixer?
<kimoto69> да
<Offoffoff1> kimoto69: а ручки pulseaudio крутил?
<kimoto69> угу
<RrrGrlshz> *hi* All, народ кто-нибудь в 10.10 озадачивался сменой окна логина на свой? и если да, то где покурить?
<kimoto69> Offoffoff1: система вообще походу микрофон не видит форточки и суся видит
<Offoffoff1> kimoto69: ну крути тогда модуль snd-had-intel
<Offoffoff1> Скажите лучше други, как может влиять работа squid на файрвол?
<Offoffoff1> ведь не должна же?
<Tunker> кто-нить разбирается в rrdtool?
<a2tech> Всем привет что ли)
<masashama> Ребят подскажите репозиторий с хорошими РУССКИМИ играми, гугл не предлогать облазил уже но он все Playdeb предлогает, а тама на инглише
<only_you> masashama: гугл не одобряет игрі на линукс)
<masashama> =)
<masashama> а вот поиграть то уж очень хотца в чо нить нормальное
<masashama> пока чо нибудь творю
<User866[web]> мужики
<User866[web]> нужна помощь
<User866[web]> папка usr забита
<User866[web]> чё как сделать чтобы освободить местечко?
<CEKTAHT> видимо поудалять данные
<CEKTAHT> которые ненужны
<CEKTAHT> :D
<User866[web]> вот логично
<CEKTAHT> кэп идет на помошь
<Dmitry> óäàëèòü ïàïêó usr
<User866[web]> но папка юзерс она же не под доступом
<ubuntuhelp> Dmitry! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<User866[web]> как зайти по root?
<User866[web]> в терминале писать su?
<User131[web]> доброго времени суток, как настроить локальную сеть между Ubuntu 10.04 и вин ХР, все имеется, когда стояла на обоих вин ХР, все работало
<jah-man> User131[web], поставь на второй комп убунту ^^
<jah-man> тоже все будет работать..
<masashama> :-D
 * Dmitry ïðîñòî íå çíàåò ÷òî ñêàçàòü
<ubuntuhelp> Dmitry! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Dmitry> ÷ååðò )
<andreymal> User131[web], а у меня сеть автоматически из коробки работает
<ubuntuhelp> Dmitry! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<jah-man> User131[web], а если серьезно не знаю..google.ru
<User866[web]> <+User131[web]> а по умолчанию не видно?
<User866[web]> а там на ХП доступ открыт?
<yuzyuk> слетел рабочий стол в линукс KDE что делать? вместо курсора крестик, в окнах пропали значки управления(свернуть, закрыть), навожу на любой из робочих столов кусор, пишет аплет упал. Благодарен за любой совет.
<andreymal> yuzyuk, ничего кроме юзать консоль в голову не приходит
<san4o> yuzyuk: робочий стол или шапки в окнах ? это разные вещи
<yuzyuk> шапки пропали, устанавлюю заново всё слетает после перезагрузки
<san4o> yuzyuk: compiz-ом не пользуешся ?
<yuzyuk> не мзнаю что это вообще, авант виндов навигатор стоит
<yuzyuk> в ньом и выбираю робочие столы
<san4o> yuzyuk: авант непричем думаю к оконному декоратору
<yuzyuk> после глюка вместо иконки робочего стола в аванте рожица с надписю аплет упал
<san4o> yuzyuk: похоже что проблемы с оконным декоратором
<yuzyuk> как его реанимировать? или заново систему ставить?
<andreymal> Заново систему ставить никогда не надо, я читал
<Dmitry> :)
<yuzyuk> а что тогда делать
 * andreymal тоже переустановить хочет :)
<yuzyuk> а можно как-то точку востановления системы сделать
<a2tech>  /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-ru list
<a2tech> кхм
<yuzyuk> чтоб после переустановки не слетала
<yuzyuk> спасибо
<Dimonchik> Dobroi vecher! Ubuntu 10.10. u menya problemi s driverom na video, v itoge voobshche ne zahodit dage v consol' (seichas zashel s live CD). vopros, kak legche vsego postavit novuu systemu (takuu ge). no pri etom kakim-to obrazom perenesti dannie iz papok Kartinki, VIdeo, Documenti (eshe odna problema s kodirovkoy v konsole - russkogo netu). Pod live CD nekotorie file'i iz etih papok "tolko dlya chteniya"
<yuzyuk> если опять слетит прийдётся винду ставить, а жаль.
<Dimonchik> sorry za translit
<san4o> yuzyuk: я гном юзаю, с оконным декоратором не подскажу
<san4o> но можна другия путем пойти и установить дргой декоратор оконный например emerand
<san4o> http://www.google.com.ua/search?hl=ru&lr=lang_ru&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla%3Aru%3Aofficial&tbs=lr%3Alang_1ru&q=kubuntu+%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0+compiz-fusion&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<Corsair> ëþäè,êàê îñòàíîâèòü èëè çàïóñòèòü òó èëè èíóþ ñëóæáó?
<ubuntuhelp> Corsair! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<yuzyuk> ясно спасибо
<yuzyuk> щас попробую
<san4o> yuzyuk: заодно и авант переустановить можна sudo apt-get purge avant-window-novigator
<san4o> sudo apt-get install avant-window-novigator както так
<yuzyuk> спасибо
<Corsair> äîëæíî áûòü ñèñòåìà->àäìèíèñòðèðîâàíèå->ñëóæáû?
<ubuntuhelp> Corsair! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Dimonchik> Parni, help plz
<Corsair> люди,как остановить или запустить ту или иную службу?
<Dimonchik> Dobroi vecher! Ubuntu 10.10. u menya problemi s driverom na video, v itoge voobshche ne zahodit dage v consol' (seichas zashel s live CD). vopros, kak legche vsego postavit novuu systemu (takuu ge). no pri etom kakim-to obrazom perenesti dannie iz papok Kartinki, VIdeo, Documenti (eshe odna problema s kodirovkoy v konsole - russkogo netu). Pod live CD nekotorie file'i iz etih papok "tolko dlya chteniya"
<Corsair> должно быть        система->администрирование->службы?
<Corsair> а у меня нет
<Corsair> как быть?
<Corsair> или посоветуйте переводчик с английского
<Corsair> пойду с америкосами поговорю
<andreymal> Corsair, translate.google.com
<Corsair> andreymal так он же только страници переводит
<Corsair> как же я здесь перевести смогу?
<Enigmatic_Angel> всем добрый вечер)
<andreymal> где для clamTk базу скачать?
<sonorus> Добрый вечер, хочу удалить раздел /dev/sda7 а система смонтирована на /dev/sda9, gparted пишет что надо sda9 отмонтировать прежде чем удалть sda7 как быть?
<inkvizitor68sl> с live cd
<sonorus> а garted на лайв сиди входит ?
<inkvizitor68sl> ну если не входит - поставь
<sonorus> куда поставить если я с лайв сиди загружаца буду?
<inkvizitor68sl> sonorus, открыть консоль и набрать sudo aptitude gparted
<inkvizitor68sl> вообще он там есть, по крайней мере на 10.04
<inkvizitor68sl> с неделю назад пользовал
<sonorus> ок... просто я не понимаю если система в оперативку загрузилась, куда он пакет ставить будет и умеет ли
<inkvizitor68sl> sonorus, поставит
<inkvizitor68sl> люди сервра целые на live cd разворачивают ;)
<ZeVoluciON> скай умеет удалять нужные разделы, у него спроси
<inkvizitor68sl> чтобы если что - выдернуть диск и убежать )
<sonorus> )
<sonorus> )
<Zerox_Neron> ребяя
<Zerox_Neron> подскажите а
<Zerox_Neron> не работает микрофон в RadioBOSS
<Zerox_Neron> который открыт из Wine
<Zerox_Neron> но в остальных прогах из Wine работает микрофон
<Zerox_Neron> микрофон подключается по usb
<Zerox_Neron> кто знает в чём шняга?
<Offoffoff1> Zerox_Neron: в твоем грехе.
<Zerox_Neron> Offoffoff1: какой нафик грех?)))
<Offoffoff1> Zerox_Neron: wine - зло же ж.
<Zerox_Neron> Offoffoff1: чем предлагаешь пользоваться?
<Offoffoff1> Zerox_Neron: mplayer
<Zerox_Neron> Ты его юзал?
<Zerox_Neron> будешь помогать если чо
<Zerox_Neron> есть гуя у него?
<koldunstvo> какую команду написать в терминале,чтобы открыть с помощью фри паскаля pas файл?
<Offoffoff1> Zerox_Neron: и не один же ж
<Zerox_Neron> Offoffoff1: хорошо
<Offoffoff1> koldunstvo: free-pascal файл.pas
<Zerox_Neron> как его открыть...
<Zerox_Neron> sudo apt-get install mplayer?
<ZeVoluciON> fp
<Zerox_Neron> она умеет вещать?
<Offoffoff1> Zerox_Neron: неа.
<Zerox_Neron> Offoffoff1: что неа?
<Offoffoff1> Zerox_Neron: не умеет
<Zerox_Neron> Offoffoff1: а нафига я её качаю*
<Zerox_Neron> ?
<Zerox_Neron> мне не для слушания, мне для вещания
<Offoffoff1> Zerox_Neron: чтобы радио слушать
<ZeVoluciON> хм
<Zerox_Neron> :D
<Offoffoff1> Zerox_Neron: для вещания полно прог
<Zerox_Neron> Offoffoff1: к примеру?
<Zerox_Neron> виртуал диджей онлайн не пашет
<Zerox_Neron> или руки кривые
<Offoffoff1> Zerox_Neron: поиск radio сделай
<Zerox_Neron> или не оттуда растут
<Zerox_Neron> ок
<Zerox_Neron> там только слушатели... один есть
<Zerox_Neron> тока
<Offoffoff1> ооооо
<Offoffoff1> gnomoradio
<Offoffoff1> p2p трансляции
<Offoffoff1> это тема
<Offoffoff1> учитывая, что за радиостанцию могут посадить.
<Offoffoff1> оооо... есть библиотека python-opengl... Питон сила.
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы
<Offoffoff1> inkvizitor68sl: я не программер. прости.
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<Offoffoff1> прикинь. из питона можно управлять видяхой. Это же славно.
<Offoffoff1> А чего такое GNU Radio
<koldunstvo> >какую команду написать в терминале,чтобы открыть с помощью фри паскаля pas файл?
<koldunstvo> (19:22:42) Offoffoff1: koldunstvo: free-pascal файл.pas
<Offoffoff1> koldunstvo: man freepacsal
<Offoffoff1> koldunstvo: там все есть же ж
<Yandzee> народ, как в опенбоксе забиндить клавиши на определенные действия?
<Yandzee> <keybind key="A-c">
<Yandzee>     <action name="gnome-terminal"/>
<Yandzee>  </keybind>
<Yandzee>  <keybind key="A-F2">
<Yandzee>     <action name="gmrun"/>
<koldunstvo> Offoffoff1: ???
<Offoffoff1> koldunstvo: для тебя это странно? заглянуть в man?
<Offoffoff1> koldunstvo: это же даже не колдунство...
<koldunstvo> он окно free pascal'а открывает,а файлы не хочет
<[Raiden]> О, гмран
<[Raiden]> тоже юзаю
<[Raiden]> правда в гноме
<Offoffoff1> koldunstvo: а чего ман пишет?
<koldunstvo> >Offoffoff1: koldunstvo: а чего ман пишет?
<Offoffoff1> дада
<Offoffoff1> чего
<koldunstvo> Я только-только в убунте,и ничего не понимаю
<Offoffoff1> koldunstvo: ну ты же колдун... наколдуй чего-нить.
<Offoffoff1> man freepascal
<Offoffoff1> мне чо, ради тебя этот дурной язык ставить что ли?
<inkvizitor68sl> это ж компилятор вроде только?
<koldunstvo> koldunstvo@koldunstvo-eM350:~$ man freepascal
<koldunstvo> Нет справочной страницы для freepascal
<koldunstvo> koldunstvo@koldunstvo-eM350:~$
<koldunstvo> (
<Offoffoff1> man fpascal
<Offoffoff1> или как оно у тебя зовется-то
<Offoffoff1> koldunstvo: use <TAB>, Luke!
<hobagos> man fpc
<hobagos> компилятор
<hobagos> man fp
<hobagos> IDE
<Yandzee> народ, а hyper key это что за клавиша?
<Offoffoff1> Yandzee: Это там, где нарисовано то, о чем мы не говорим.
<sonorus> у меня Transmittion закал файл в папку Downloads, но такой папке нет, а он скачал и пишет что скачка завершена
<sonorus> что за прикол ?))
<Yandzee> как интересно, а  если серьезно
<koldunstvo> Спасибо вам
<Offoffoff1> Yandzee: она между ctrl и alt
<Yandzee> Fn?
<Yandzee> я так и знал
<Offoffoff1> Yandzee: неа
<Offoffoff1> Yandzee: там изображено зло
<hobagos> флажок какойто?
<Yandzee> это вообще то super key
<Offoffoff1> hobagos: да.. некий флажок
<Yandzee> shift       Shift_L (0x32),  Shift_R (0x3e)
<Yandzee> lock        Caps_Lock (0x42)
<Yandzee> control     Control_L (0x25),  Control_R (0x69)
<Yandzee> mod1        Alt_L (0x40),  Alt_R (0x6c),  Meta_L (0xcd)
<Yandzee> mod2        Num_Lock (0x4d)
<[Raiden]> да, обычно супер зовут, с гипер названием что-то не встречался.
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<Yandzee> это вывод xmodmap
<[Raiden]> чег отак всех тянет на опенбокс? Я нахожу компиз удобным.
<[Raiden]> )
<Offoffoff1> [Raiden]: ну openbox - это путь джедая.
<Offoffoff1> [Raiden]: далее awesome...
<Offoffoff1> [Raiden]: потом screen
<[Raiden]> в компизе есть масса всего http://static.itmages.ru/i/10/1204/h_1291481372_802aa032af.png
<[Raiden]> вот например
<Offoffoff1> [Raiden]: а потом вообще просто консоль.
<[Raiden]> а потом зубило и каменная плита?
<[Raiden]> )
<Offoffoff1> [Raiden]: Но не каждый путь пройдет.
<Offoffoff1> [Raiden]: а потом проворачивается человек. И опять KDE, GNOME
<[Raiden]> думаю когда выйдет 10 ветка компиза, там по идее будет возможност ьработат ьи без композита, что бы не переключаться на метасити и т.д.
<[Raiden]> будет вообще конфетка
<Offoffoff1> а смысл без композита?
<Offoffoff1> и без прозрачности?
<Offoffoff1> [Raiden]: а чего дает Super + F11?
<All-knowing> привет
<Offoffoff1> Всёзнающий: !
<[Raiden]> ну , хотя бы , что бы те же настройки использовать, в тот момент когда композит не доступен с кривыми дровами или когда надо больше производительности в 3д
<[Raiden]> Offoffoff1: любое окн ов фуллскрин
<All-knowing> о чем спорим?
<All-knowing> :)
<Offoffoff1> [Raiden]: у меня не канает :-)
<hobagos> [Raiden], можно в компизе сделать чтобы окно на максимальное свободное пространство расширялось ?
<Offoffoff1> Всёзнающий: ну как обычно... Как будем делить мир, когда его завоющем.
<All-knowing>  А я бьюсь jack-ом,  он вообще работает у когонибудь?
<[Raiden]> hobagos: незанятое другими окнами всмысле?
<hobagos> ну да
<Offoffoff1> [Raiden]: а ... получилось.
<[Raiden]> фиг знает
<Offoffoff1> hobagos: Grid
<Offoffoff1> [Raiden]: А анаглиф включат в плагины?
<[Raiden]> ну это к разработчикам, наверное. Я ту тпричем )
<hobagos> http://vimeo.com/16888049
<hobagos> 44 секунда, также хочу делать)
<hobagos> Offoffoff1, грид просто ставит окно в одно из 6 положений вроде
<[Raiden]> hobagos: я иногда расширяю только по вертикали, а как заполнить всё незанятое пространство - что-то не сооброжу )
<[Raiden]> есть tile ещё, выстроить кона рядом, без перекрытия
<[Raiden]> плагин такой
<[Raiden]> окна*
<Offoffoff1> hobagos: а чего за фотожоп?
<hobagos> в ролике чтоль? там под вайном cs1 вроде
<Offoffoff1> hobagos: как-то внезапно
<[koshka]> тишина..
<skai> [koshka]: и только кошки с косами стоят
<jah-man> люди, кто-нибудь этим: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=643 пользовался?
<[koshka]> мб...
<inkvizitor68sl> jah-man, вряд ли
<skai> [koshka]: :)
<[koshka]> приветик,Инки
<skai> jah-man: я пользовался.только немного другой.от а4.но тоже была мышка.удобней, чем рпосто клавиатурой пользоваться.ты попробуй
<skai> [koshka]: а со мной значит уже и здороваться не надо?!
<User702[web]> Hello. Домашний каталог обязательно home называть?
<[koshka]> skai, приветик многоуважаемый Скай =*
<jah-man> skai, в каком смысле немного другой? ссылку мне)
<jah-man> skai, а данного зверька собираюсь в ближайшее время заказывать..
<skai> http://www.gaming-mouse.org/d/sale.photo/0/b/A4-Tech-X-750F-Gaming-Mouse-1.jpg
<skai> вот такой пользовался.тоже мышь:)
<skai> [koshka]: чет тя давно не было видно на канале
<jah-man> skai, это х7..знаю, юзал...а я тебе про ubuntu mouse говорю)
<jah-man> skai, у них разве есть что то общее?
<skai> jah-man: ааа.так тебе конкретно мышь с эмблемой убунты?я думал ты спрашиваешь пользовался ли кто мышами вообще:)
<[koshka]> http://www.a4tech.ru/images/products/photos/pbp1-12458.jpg
<[koshka]> :D
<[koshka]> skai, а что? скучали? )
<[koshka]> завтра на сессию уезжаю уже
<skai> http://www.shoponbrowse.com/india/218-499-thickbox/a4-tech-bt-630-bluetooth-wireless-mouse.jpg
<skai> вот мыш
<jah-man> skai, хДД взаимонепонимание) щас у меня вообще тупой китайский oklick за 150 рублей..
<jah-man> skai, я же спрашивал конкретно про ту, на которую дал ссылку ОО
<hobagos> [Raiden], tile в экстра плагинах есть или отдельно как-то ставить?
<skai> jah-man: а по твоему он иоткрыли свой завод по производству мышей?они просто купили право нарисовать лого на мышах и продавать их.все.обычная мышь
<[koshka]> ладно.. раз со мной ни кто не разговаривает,пойду..
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, да нет, не обычные   )
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а что с ними не так?
<inkvizitor68sl> плоская она
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ну и что?арк от мелкомягкого тоже плоское
<[koshka]> inkvizitor68sl, няу
<inkvizitor68sl> вот он и спрашивает как ими юзать
<inkvizitor68sl> [koshka], ня
<jah-man> skai, совершенно не обычные. 1) колесо прокрутки справа, 2) покрытие soft-touch, 3) съемный кабель, система скопипи**ена с a4tech, 4) плоская. и не такая как arc. совсем плоская Оо ровная вообще.
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: дык.руками же.просто непривычно слешка
<inkvizitor68sl> Prices shown are subject to VAT for customers in the EU
<inkvizitor68sl> переводится как  ?
<inkvizitor68sl> то что VAT уже включен?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: для ЕС
<inkvizitor68sl> ну типа цены указаны уже с включенным VAT ?
<jah-man> что такое vat?
<inkvizitor68sl> НДС по европейски
<[Raiden]> hobagos: раньше шло с пакетом с unsupported плагинами. Такой пакет и сча попадается, на ппа. Ну или да ,самому собирать
<[Raiden]> compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported
<jah-man> inkvizitor68sl, Показанные цены подвергаются НДС для клиентов в ЕC
 * [koshka] укусила skai за ух
<inkvizitor68sl> чорт
<[koshka]> ух :D
<[koshka]> за ухо )
<inkvizitor68sl> а я то ужж думал, что нам скидка в россии в 19% от цены на убунтовском шопе )
<hobagos> Вроде добавил ppa:compiz/ppa. Но все равно нет такого пакета
<jah-man> inkvizitor68sl, а я вообще не понял к чему это..типо к цене в убунту шопе еще наша ндс добавляется?
<skai> [koshka]: атата
<skai> [koshka]: что за нападение с использованием пирога?:)
<[koshka]> покусаться уже нельзя? ты же со мной не разговариваешь )
<skai> [koshka]: я имею право пообедать?:)
<[koshka]> эм...в пол 12?
<inkvizitor68sl> jah-man, наш ндс не добавляется
<hobagos> а кто-нибудь ставил compiz 0.9.2?
<inkvizitor68sl> а вот VAT добавляется
<skai> [koshka]: ага.
<inkvizitor68sl> но мы VAT не платим
<[koshka]> skai, приятного..
<[koshka]> Скай вредина :( не хочет со мной дружить
<skai> [koshka]: слегка с опозданием
<skai> [koshka]: так  вообще зло:)тебя же предупреждали:)
<skai> [koshka]: у меня есть свои сумасшедшие фанаты-преследователи тут даже:)
<[koshka]> омг
<[koshka]> ну я не фанатка
<[koshka]> =))
<skai> [koshka]: ага:)его зовут зеволюшен:)
<[Raiden]> hobagos: я не ставил, 9.х ветка считается для разработчиков.
<[Raiden]> чего-нит ьновое там по любому есть .но лень
<[koshka]> раз у тебя такие фанаты есть,куда там до меня :D
<[koshka]> точнее мне до них
<hobagos> я что то поставил, но сразу откатился) как то все очень ново все, и настройки слетели)
<skai> [koshka]: ну да:)ты не преследуешь меня, следя за каждым моим словом:)и подпевая
<[koshka]> угу.. )
<[koshka]> ладно, я молчу, а то меня забанят за флуд
<skai> [koshka]: не:)инки видит.он не поверит, что я тебя за флуд побанил:)
<[koshka]> че мне тебя преследовать, если мы даж не общаемся :D
<[koshka]> эх..
<skai> [koshka]: а кто говорит, что ты меня преследуешь?я ж сказал, что это зеволюшен:)
<skai> [koshka]: кстати я седня фотку свою на канале показывал новую:)показать?
<[koshka]> давай
<Dmitry> æ)
<skai> секунду.твитер молчит
<jah-man> inkvizitor68sl, их ндс добавляется?Оо
<skai> инет забит.я на 10мегабитной канале качаю со скоростью 100 мегабит, только используя кучу торрентов:)
<Dmitry> ñ÷àñòëèâûé
<ubuntuhelp> Dmitry! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Dmitry> )
<Offoffoff1> вау http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=795
<[koshka]> Offoffoff1, няу
<Offoffoff1> эротично же ^
<Offoffoff1> [koshka]: ты бы в таком ходила?
<[koshka]> та да ))
<[koshka]> возможно :D
<skai> http://img.ly/2yCL
<hobagos> скорее ездила
<[koshka]> о, http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=797
<skai> [koshka]: вот была фотка
<[koshka]> ^^
<[koshka]> красавец )
<skai> пасибо:)я отмылся и убрал лишнее с лица:)
<Taurendil> [koshka], привет)
<Taurendil> как погодка?)
<Taurendil> у нас позавчера было -25
<[koshka]> +18 днем
<[koshka]> вечером около +9 )
<Taurendil> везет)
<skai> [koshka]: цволотш.а у нас утром -20.счас -14
<[koshka]> skai, :P
<Offoffoff1> А у меня опять +24C
<Offoffoff1> И не меняется.
<Offoffoff1> Скучно.
<Offoffoff1> Пойду рыбу половлю.
<Taurendil> да наоборот круто, а тут не покурить на улице не погулять
<jah-man> www.pizduli.com/
<[koshka]> skai, еще фото! =)
<Taurendil> до остановки пока дойдешь за  5 мин околеешь
<skai> @voice jah-man
<jah-man> skai, за что? это вполне кликабельная ссылка...на сайт о боевых искусствах х)
<inkvizitor68sl> бгыгы
<inkvizitor68sl> не, ну всё же мат. да и оффтоп
<jah-man> ну да..извиняюсь. просто решил поделиться бугагашенькой х)
<skai> jah-man: если бы там оказало то, как называется сайт - отправился бы в баню на сутки
<skai> jah-man: а так - ты обделался легким испугом:)
<Taurendil> а в чем смысл бана? никогда не понимал)
<jah-man> skai, ну все, не сердись на меня, симпапулька) я извинился же)
<jah-man> Taurendil, не сможешь зайти на канал...
<skai> Taurendil: ну нам станет спокойнее, когда смутьян не может зайти на канал
<Taurendil> да это понятно, а дальше че, беру и захожу с телефона под др ником)
<Taurendil> потом с йоты
<Taurendil> потом от друга
<[koshka]> inkvizitor68sl, а  что тогда говорить про мои сообщения? :D
<Taurendil> и продолжа., допустим всех поносить)
<skai> Taurendil: дык каждый раз регать нового юзера - ты задолюбаешься
<Taurendil> ну так ради какого дела - месть))
<skai> Taurendil: и твои способы выйти в сеть закончатся раньше, чем баны.
<[koshka]> Скай!
<skai> [koshka]: кошка!
<[koshka]> а вот у зеволюшена твоя фотка есть? :D
<Taurendil> ну это да) но все равно не очень действенный метод, а вот пробить по айпи местоположение и потолковать гораздо лучше и практичней))
 * skai поставил третьих героев.не нативных конечно же, но зато всех сразу в одном флаконе:)*HAPPY*.а еще зевса.посейдона.затем пойдут фоллауты 1-2.ага империи.соулбрингер, и если получится - суммонер
<skai> Taurendil: ты в питере.я в новокузнецке.мне проще побанить тебя, чем ехать
<Taurendil> так надо питерских братьев-линуксоидов поднять)
<[koshka]> ну вас :(
<skai> Taurendil: ну нафига?лень же
<skai> [koshka]: а так вегда:)мушшины решают судьбоносные вопросы, и на девушек времени мало остается:))
<[koshka]> угу.. вопросы о банах )
<[koshka]> ну ну
 * [koshka] надулась
<Offoffoff1> [koshka]: губки бантиком?
<skai> [koshka]: могли быть и вопросы о том, есть ли жизнь за мкадом:)главное - масштабность:)
<Taurendil> воо, [koshka], ты готовить умеешь хорошо?)
<kungfux> привет!
<[koshka]> Taurendil, угу )
<[koshka]> Offoffoff1, тип того
<skai> kungfux: что сломал?
<[koshka]> skai, :)
<kungfux> кто готов поддержать юного убунтолога? как писать личные сообщения? :)
<Taurendil> [koshka], я так и думал, а то мне тут сегодня кое-кто заявляет, что мол девушки линуксоиды не умеют ничего)
<[koshka]> ну типа /q ник
<[koshka]> ну смотря какой клиент
<BHYCHIK> Добрый вечер
<skai> !pm | kungfux
<ubuntuhelp> kungfux: Уважайте своих собеседников. Вопросы следует задавать на канале, а не в приватах отдельным участникам конференции. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register
<BHYCHIK> Господа, обновился с 10.04 на 10.10
<[koshka]> Taurendil, та я вроде все умею :D
<BHYCHIK> Не работает левая кнопка мыши
<[koshka]> даже учусь иногда )
<ZeVoluciON> отдай мышь кошке
<Taurendil> [koshka], молодец)
<[koshka]> вот с понедельника на сессии точно начну учиться
<kungfux> ubuntuhelp меня обидел, пошел-ка я покурю маны
<BHYCHIK> но только в иксах похоже
<kungfux> всем спасибо )))
<BHYCHIK> в консоле пашет
 * [koshka] укусила skai за левое ухо
<skai> [koshka]: стукну:)
<skai> я тут пытаюсь заставить суммонера работать.я как то раньше его заставлял.но мой пропатченный вайн канул в лету, когда я выстрелил себе в ногу
<[koshka]> skai, у тебя поднимится рука на меня ? ;)
<Corsair> собрал хаб,установил на свою машину,работает,есть локальная сеть и инет.,люди с локальной сети зайти могут,а как сделать чтобы и с инета смогли зайти?
<Corsair> кто знает - помогите пожалуйста.
 * [koshka] укусила skai за правое ухо
<[koshka]> для симетрии
<skai> [koshka]: а я все равно слишком счатлив, чтобы обижаться?
<[koshka]> skai, а ты бы на это обиделся что ли? о_О
<skai> [koshka]: так ты все мои ухи перекусала:)
<skai> [koshka]: значит ты этим ртом вылизываешься, а потом кусаешь меня?
<[koshka]> skai, ахахах ) не правда (
<[koshka]> skai, я зубы почистила и укусила тебя ) о как
<Offoffoff1> эротика на канале
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<inkvizitor68sl> где?
<skai> где?
<inkvizitor68sl> Corsair, а ты уверен, что у тебя выделенныйй IP ?
<Corsair> да
<[koshka]> где?
<[koshka]> о_О
 * [koshka] ничего не видела 
<Offoffoff1> Corsair: выделенный из чего?
<inkvizitor68sl> Corsair, ищи в конфиге что то вроде директивы Listen
<inkvizitor68sl> или interfaces
<Corsair> есть такое
<Corsair> что там прописать нужно?
<Offoffoff1> Что такое может случаться со squid, чтобы закрылся доступ до машинки?
<inkvizitor68sl> Corsair, пропиши там оба интерфейса
<Corsair> inkvizitor68sl у меня там сейчас 0.0.0.0
<inkvizitor68sl> бгыг
<Corsair> тоесть доступ возможен с любого IP
<Corsair> или я не прав?
<inkvizitor68sl> IP скажи свой
<Offoffoff1> Corsair: и пароль с логином от ssh
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<inkvizitor68sl> да скорее всего IP не выделенный да и всё.
<Offoffoff1> Corsair: мы все настроим
<[koshka]> последний раз сделаю гадость :D
 * [koshka] укусила skai за шею
<skai> [koshka]: эммм...ниче что я только из туалета?:)
<[koshka]> ололо )
<[koshka]> ну ты же шею там никуда не окунал
<[koshka]> :D
<skai> ну так я ж се равно овеян аурой места:)
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<[koshka]> омг
 * [koshka] сплюнула
 * [koshka] закрыла глаза Инку
<skai> [koshka]: нос лучше ему зажми:)я питаюсь вредной пищей:))
 * [koshka] умирает теперь
<skai> [koshka]: :)
<[koshka]> skai, и тебе меня не жалко?:(
<Offoffoff1> Ubuntu смотрит на вас!
<[koshka]> Offoffoff1, можно ей язык показать?
<inkvizitor68sl> только что мне в пм отправили весь мануалл по трейсроуту
<Offoffoff1> therion - программа для рисования карты пещер и шахт...
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<[koshka]> SergeyIT, няу )
<SergeyIT> вечер
<Offoffoff1> Неужели кто-то с ноутом с Убунтой лазит по пещерам?
<SergeyIT> а почему нет?
<Offoffoff1> неужели диггеры за нас!
<SergeyIT> они за себя - им надежность нужна )
<[Raiden]> хорошо что хоть машины ещё не водят, поставив ноутбук на приборную доску, с каким-нить вконтактом
<[Raiden]> Я тут ехал в метро, эскалатор был длинный и куча народу стоит упершись лицами в экраны своих девайсов. И вдруг мысль появилась:
<[Raiden]> а что если на стопкран нажать
<[Raiden]> :)
<SergeyIT> ну вы поручик Ржевский!
<User211[web]> Нет проблем. Все работает. Просто хочу сказать спасибо всем тем, кто мого раз помогал мне здесь!!!))) Хороших всем выходных!
<Offoffoff1> [Raiden]: А есть?
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden], ничего не будет
<inkvizitor68sl> я сам так езжу)
<[koshka]> skai, атата!
<[Raiden]> inkvizitor68sl: )
<Offoffoff1> User211[web]: ого... Убунту улыбнулась!
<inkvizitor68sl> проверяли уже, сволочи
<[Raiden]> хихи
<SergeyIT> чего там стопкран - удунта и ядреный взрыв выдержит!
<[Raiden]> я думаю что иногда надо отрываться от девайсов всяких. И если уж лезишь в пещеру, уделять этому чтоли время. Хоть на чем-то одном сосредоточиться, без всяких этих инетов.
<SergeyIT> убунта
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], разумно!
<Offoffoff1> 60 ватт это много?
<SergeyIT> для чего?
<Offoffoff1> http://www.instructables.com/id/Solar-Panels-for-Your-Home/ - для сервера хватит?
<andrey_> нет
<SergeyIT> для нетбука - вполне
<SergeyIT> тольку АКБ побольше поставить
<Offoffoff1> сервер только спутниковый сигнал будет получать и выдавать в LAN
<Offoffoff1> какой-нибудь Atom
<inkvizitor68sl> Offoffoff1, для eeepc 1000h за глаза
<inkvizitor68sl> если монитор вырубить
<SergeyIT> не забываем о погоде, мощность 60 вт от прямого солнца
<[Raiden]> сервер растяжимое понятие. Одно время была фишка, работал хттп ресурс работающий от нескольких картошен.
<[Raiden]> вот как это обозвать
<[Raiden]> ну явно не десктоп
<[Raiden]> ой, я кио смотрю ,не заметил пр оатом )
<rickdelscorzo> всем привет
<rickdelscorzo> как и многие,пришел за советом)
<rickdelscorzo> есть желающие помочь?
<Offoffoff1> rickdelscorzo: неа...
<inkvizitor68sl> !фыл
<inkvizitor68sl> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<rickdelscorzo> ок,прошу прощения
<Offoffoff1> rickdelscorzo: я хочу от тебя $100.
<inkvizitor68sl> Offoffoff1, а дай мне 100
<inkvizitor68sl> я дебиан.ру выкуплю
<inkvizitor68sl> в смысле там больше ннадо
<inkvizitor68sl> намного больше
<Offoffoff1> inkvizitor68sl: ну если rickdelscorzo заплатит
<inkvizitor68sl> но таак соберем потихонтьку)
<rickdelscorzo> итак, еще конструктивные предложения есть?) я бы хотел все таки вопрос задать)
 * Offoffoff1 подумал, что теперь осталось только найти место, где можно спереть солнечные батареи
<Offoffoff1> rickdelscorzo: жги, дорогой! Но $100 приготовь.
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<inkvizitor68sl> rickdelscorzo, да задавай уже
<rickdelscorzo> есть винт,разбит на два раздела - один расширенный, в нем три логических - корень, хоум, и своп; и один нтфс, теперь пустой,был забит торрентами
<rickdelscorzo> можно внутрь расширенного присобачить нтфс форматнутый в ту же фс что и расширенный?
<rickdelscorzo> к хоуму
<[Raiden]> можно удалить, а остальное переместить\растянуть. Можно и конвертировать  обычный\расширенный, по крайней мере в таких программах как paragon hard disk manager
<[Raiden]> если склероз не изменяет
<Offoffoff1> rickdelscorzo: а смысл?
<Offoffoff1> rickdelscorzo: просто форматируй его в ext4 и всё.
<[Raiden]> или не удалить, а уменьшить, потом двигать разделы что бы свободное место оказалось рядом с нужным
<[Raiden]> и потом ег орастянуть
<[Raiden]> всё это требует некоторог овремени
<[Raiden]> тоже вариант, просто форматнуть и смаунтить куда надо. Или переместить из хома туда тяжелые папки, а в хоме на них сделать симлинки.
<[Raiden]> короче по вкусу
<[Raiden]> у меня например ~/opera/Mail симлинк на папку вообще на другом винте. Т.е. это нормальное решение.
<rickdelscorzo> просто примаунтить пробовал - маунтится, а вот права изменить не получается
<rickdelscorzo> поэтому подумал будет проще к хоуму его присобачить,видимо не проще
<Offoffoff1> rickdelscorzo: создай папки и дай им права
<Offoffoff1> rickdelscorzo: это кошерно же
<[Raiden]> да в общем не сложно присоединить. 5 минут мышкой + несколько часов\сутки на работу программы
<Offoffoff1> rickdelscorzo: корень диска не должен принадлежать обычным пользователям
<[Raiden]> про сутки я загнул,  но так , на всякий случай.
<rickdelscorzo> про корень не знал,спасибо
<[Raiden]> вообще права на корень можно задать опциями маунта
<[Raiden]> вроде
<[Raiden]> gid= uid=
<[Raiden]> могу путать
<rickdelscorzo> а присоединить не так просто, у меня не получается место использовать вне расширенного
<inkvizitor68sl> не забудьте, что в sda1 стоит mbr
<rickdelscorzo> да,спасибо,я помню
<inkvizitor68sl> !grub2
<ubuntuhelp> это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu. Инфа тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/grub также см !grub2-splash
<[Raiden]> rickdelscorzo: вне расширенного не получится.  Я уже выше описа что надо. Сшачала удаляешь раздел, потом увеличиваешь размер расширенного на эт опространство.
<[Raiden]> а потом уже двигаеш ькак надо те разделы что внутри
<[Raiden]> либо смотришь чем расширенные в обычные преобразовать. Обычных разделов может быть до 4, на 1 хдд
<rickdelscorzo> да это то понятно,я так сразу и хотел сделать
<[Raiden]> ну в общем толи парагон , толи акронис умеют
<[Raiden]> про гпартед не помню
<rickdelscorzo> я правда всё из гуи делал, но на лайве через gparted не получается расширенный увеличить
<SergeyIT> жадные какие...(
<rickdelscorzo> дык
<Offoffoff1> лана...
<Offoffoff1> пойду рыбачить
<Offoffoff1> а то работники прохлаждаются.
<[Raiden]> rickdelscorzo: попробуй программу которую я назвал, она под виндовс, но можно нагуглить при желании рекавери изошку
<[Raiden]> с акронисом так же
<rickdelscorzo> ок,спасибо большое, попробую
<[Raiden]> на каком-нить ру-борде  всё это наверняка есть
<[Raiden]> а первый раздел больше хома? как вариант можно на него хом перенести, а прошлый ещё под что-нить заюзать
<ozstr1ker> а вот если картинки на флеше, как их можно стянуть?
<inkvizitor68sl> scrotом
<ozstr1ker> ок
<SergeyIT> rickdelscorzo, вообще-то если с разделами что то делать, то надо все бэкапить. Тогда проще заново разбить как надо...
<rickdelscorzo> да тут пока бэкапить нечего, можно экспериментировать)
<rickdelscorzo> Raiden : вне расширенного раздел больше самого расишренного)
<rickdelscorzo> 48 корень+хоум+своп, 100 незанято
<rickdelscorzo> были причины сначала так разбить,сейчас они исчезли)
<ozstr1ker> inkvizitor68sl а можно подробней плиз?
<[Raiden]> ну и копируй туда содержимое хома , потом фстаб поправь. А в хом какой-нить мусор будеш ьскладывать.
<inkvizitor68sl> ozstr1ker, scrot -s, выделяй картинку рамкой и она у тебя в хомяке
<[Raiden]> ozstr1ker: скриншотить тебе предложили
<ozstr1ker> [Raiden] а понятно
<ozstr1ker> ну а что лисой никак не потянуть флеш-кртинки?
<[Raiden]> я незнаю
<rickdelscorzo> Raiden, вот нехотелось бы как раз хоум под мусор использовать,хотел чтоб всё как надо было)
<ozstr1ker> скриншот не очень потому что картинки большего разрешения чем их флеш дублёры
<rickdelscorzo> если я сейчас найду парагон или акронис,который расширенные растягивает, есть шанс что этот расширенный поломаю?
<xoma_> всем привет
<rickdelscorzo> в смысле таблицу mbr попорчу,или что-то другое
<rickdelscorzo> привет
<xoma_> как бету кде снести?
<[Raiden]> ну некоторый шанс потери есть.
<[Raiden]> наверное
<xoma_> плазма падает чаще чем хотелось бы...
<[Raiden]> xoma_: без понятия. Н онаверное можно удалить qt либы
<rickdelscorzo> мб тогда проще занового ситсему поставить? пусть сама разбивает как ей заблагорасудиться
<[Raiden]> и это унесёт всё кде
<xoma_> если я из снесу то вообще без де останусь..
<xoma_> их*
<[Raiden]> rickdelscorzo: твой диск, тебе и решать.
<xoma_> мне бы пошаговый мануал по сносу беты кде и установке нормальной)
<xoma_> или мб какойнить канал по кде русский
<[Raiden]> xoma_: ну поставь что-нить перед этим. Или если сеть с консоли поднять можешь, что бы с аптом поработать, то и фи гс ним, что без де.
<rickdelscorzo> а на экране логона разве нельзя де выбрать?
<xoma_> у меня сеть через роутер
<[Raiden]> ну тем более.
<xoma_> на жкране логона у меня только кде обновлённая до беты
<rickdelscorzo> а гнома пакеты установлены? или что ты там хочешь
<xoma_> гнома нету) он мне не понравился)
<[Raiden]> сноси, удаляй реп в /etc/apt , откуда бета, и потом с консоли после apt-get update снова ставь kubuntu-desktop , или что хочешь.
<[Raiden]> друой идеи нет
<ozstr1ker> скажите, а что люкспорт закрыли, где теперь можно видео онлайн смотреть?
<rickdelscorzo> ну или я думаю можно поставить гном,и всё что сказал Raiden  проделать через гуи, если в консоли не знаешь как это сделать
<[Raiden]> да, вариант. У меня вообще постоянно и гном и кде стоят. Никакого криминала в этом нет, только некотоырй срач в меню. Поэтому я туда редко лазию и всё с ланчеров запускаю на панели или на доке.
<xoma> м.. что там надо удалить такого чтобы оно за собой либы утянуло?
<diskin> привет всем, кто-нибудь знает, почему в network manager невозможно подключить два vpn-а одновременно (оба pptp)?
<diskin> один неактивен, когда другой подключен...
<xoma> network manager uk.xyjdfn///
<xoma> глючноват
<[Raiden]> xoma: http://www.linuxine.com/2008/07/howto-install-remove-gnome-kdexfc-in-ubuntu.html
<xoma> kde4-core.. неправилоне название
<makar47> hi
<makar47> помогите кто-нибудь с bash
<[Raiden]> xoma: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=126210  - сам короче гугли.
<rickdelscorzo> makar, а что с ним?
<diskin> нашел баг... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/91389
<makar47> rickdelscorzo есть скрипт, внем такая конструкция ${PATH}/??$2
 * [koshka] укусила skai за ухо и ушла спать
<makar47> что обозначает "??$2" ?
<makar47> а вообще-то сейчас сам попробую вывести :)
<diskin> makar47, ? означает любой символ
<diskin> а $2 - это параметр скрипта
<makar47> ааа
<makar47> о, спасибо
<makar47> $2 - это скорее номер аргумента, верно?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> покажи весь скрипт, не оченб ясно зачем ??
<makar47> куда залить?
<makar47> а то че-то он работает не так как мне надо
<diskin> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<makar47> http://paste.ubuntu.com/539799/
<makar47> такая печаль: в ${COMPONENTDPATH} содержится 5 скриптов для запуска
<[Raiden]> больше опечатку похоже или кривой какой-то копипаст
<makar47> а запускаются из /etc/init.d/ они почему-то по одному
<[Raiden]> не нужны там ??
<makar47> [Raiden]там скрипты начинаются с 2 цифр
<makar47> смысл проблемы в том, что что бы мне нормально все запустить приходится команду "/etc/init.d/jabber start" запускать 4 раза
<makar47> и автоматом при старте системы оно естественно не работает как надо
<[Raiden]> в таком случвае всеравно ошибка. ??$2  эт окак минимум 2 символа, если только $2 переменная не пустая. А если это параметр который надо передать, то не ясно почему между ?? и $2 нет пробела
<[Raiden]> думаю просто ?? тут лишнее, знак вопроса означает любой символ, но там где подстановка используется, в масках файла.
<[Raiden]> а $2 возможно вызываемый скрипт
<makar47> что делает 4 строка?
<[Raiden]> case "$1" in
<[Raiden]>    start)
<[Raiden]> первый аргумент start , а $2 если есть if [ -z "$2" ]; then , то что запускается.
<[Raiden]> -z проверка на пустая строка или нет.
<makar47> бред получается
<[Raiden]> убери ?? )
<makar47> зачем для запуска run-parts --arg=start ${COMPONENTDPATH} проверять второй аргумент?
<[Raiden]> ну видимо можно запустить с параметром и без
<diskin> там файлики типа /etc/jabberd/component.d/10mysql
<[Raiden]> я не в курсе, не видя всей картины )
<diskin> фидать скрипт запускается с параметром  типа mysql
<[Raiden]> Хм, может быть
<diskin> и получается, что он выбирает для запуска как раз все, что подходит под ??mysql
<diskin> а первый параметр - это дествие
<diskin> start stop restart и т.п.
<makar47> http://paste.ubuntu.com/539809/
<[Raiden]> впиши в скрипт echo $2 под этой строкой
<[Raiden]> и посмотрим чт оон получает
<diskin> получает то, что передают :)
<User210[web]> подскажите норм учебник по убунту?? кроме хелпа на этом сайте
<diskin> ubuntologia.ru ?
<[Raiden]> diskin: короче я не уверен что подстановка ?? в такой строке может работать + в таку постановку вошли бы и буквы, не только цифры
<diskin> [Raiden], это если есть буквы. а там только цифры
<[Raiden]> так что склоняюсь что это опечатка. Ну или просто не понимаю  - можешь на форуме нспросить
<[Raiden]> Хм
<diskin> какая опечатка в штатном скрипте жабер сервера?
<diskin> makar47, а что, просто 4 раза одну и ту же команду запускаешь?
<makar47> да
<[Raiden]> ну значит я туплю и это подстановка. Тогда твои проблемы не тут ) Теме конец
<makar47> тогда вижу, что все службы поднялись
<makar47> а так, после рестарта системы запускается только один сервис
<makar47> хм
<[Raiden]> да, я туплю.
<diskin> makar47, какой именно?
<makar47> jabberd2-route
<makar47> а вот jabberd2-c2s который слушает клиентов - только ручками
<makar47> а после третьего раза поднимается уже jabberd2-s2s
<diskin> да, лучше конечно найти кого-то, кто поднимал jabber сервер.
<diskin> makar47, а если остановить все jabber сервисы, и запустить руками sudo service jabberd2 start - что он напишет в ответ?
<diskin> по идее должен написать что-то типа "Starting Jabber Services: c2s s2s sm resolver router"
<makar47> diskin а подскажи, вот в /etc/init.d/ лежит файл jabberd2. В каталоге /etc/rc5.d лежит на него ссылка. Вопрос в чем - при запуске скриптов из /etc/rc5.d передаются скриптам какие-то параметры?
<diskin> makar47, погляди man run-parts - run scripts or programs in a directory
<diskin> вот эта штука запускает все скрипты по очереди из каталога
<makar47> Starting Jabber services: router sm s2s c2s.   Вот так написало
<diskin> ну верно написало
<makar47> и запустилось все
<makar47> сразу
<diskin> ну, отлично
<makar47> а при рестарте всей системы - только роутер поднимается
<makar47> уже несколько раз пробовал
<diskin> ну в логи значит надо смотреть
<diskin> а эти sm s2s и c2s зависят от каких-то других сервисов?
<diskin> типа базы данных
<diskin> может она не успевает подняться к тому времени
<makar47> попробовать поставить ее в конец запуска всех скриптов? с номером 99?
<diskin> попробуй
<diskin> jabber2?
<makar47> да
<makar47> кстати да, он от mysql зависит
<CheshaNeko> привет
<Gurgen89> Как  расшарить впн-подключение на второй комп?
<CheshaNeko> Какое максимальное число элементов в массиве на С можт быть?
<SergeyIT> CheshaNeko, ограничение - память
<SergeyIT> CheshaNeko, а сколько надо?
<CheshaNeko> SergeyIT: т.е. при достаточном количестве памяти могу свободно писать int array[100500]; без всяких ухищрений?
<safety_e> DllImport: а теоритически ограничено размером целого чесла индекса массива может быть?
<makar47> diskin че-то туплю, не найду где mysql стартует...
<SergeyIT> CheshaNeko,  да
<CheshaNeko> SergeyIT: ну больше 1000000000 не понадобится
<SergeyIT> CheshaNeko, а  другим тоже память нужна. Если это int, то 4 гига будет
<SergeyIT> CheshaNeko, не всякая ось тянет такую
<CheshaNeko> блин, а там еще винда как-то память странно отдает
<SergeyIT> CheshaNeko где?
<diskin> makar47, по идее там же, в /etc/init.d
<CheshaNeko> SergeyIT: точно не знаю, но что-то с 64кб связанное
<SergeyIT> CheshaNeko, и в стеке такой массив не сделаешь
<SergeyIT> CheshaNeko а зачем он нужен?
<CheshaNeko> SergeyIT: массив? К олимпиаде готовлюсь, но уже понял что без оптимизации алгоритма нельзя
<makar47> diskin там ссылка на  /lib/init/upstart-job, а в /etc/rcX.d нет ссылок на mysql
<SergeyIT> CheshaNeko, тогда точно не прокатит лобовое решение )
<diskin> а.. upstart -  я в нем не силен еще. отстал :(
<diskin> я на 9.04 до сих пор
<CheshaNeko> SergeyIT: ладно, спасибо
<CheshaNeko> .йгше
<makar47> diskin та он на первый взгляд не страшен, но не понятно откуда запускается. Сейчас погуглю
<makar47> diskin, [Raiden] спасибо за помощь
<[Raiden]> нп
<Zigler> Здорова народ)) есть кто на канале?
<SergeyIT> никого
<Zigler> Круто))
<Zigler> Значит я обречен на шаманства в одиночку
<SergeyIT> все проблемы решены - спать пора
<SergeyIT> как
<SergeyIT> а бубен?
<SergeyIT> уже   двое
<Zigler> бубун имеется
<Zigler> *бубен
<morik125> èíòåðåñíî êòî íèòü óæå íà÷àë çàíèìàòüñÿ ïðîèçâîäñòâîì òàêèõ áóáíîâ? =)
<ubuntuhelp> morik125! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<SergeyIT> morik125, каких?
<Zigler> проблема собсно вот такая. в кути в окне чата если выделить врагмент (допустим смайл) и жмакнуть Ctrl+C то копируется все содержимое напечатанное в поле ввода текста. напрягает.
<morik125> ëèíóêñîèäíûõ, èç äèñêîâ õàðäà è äèñêåò îò ôëîïèêîâ)
<ubuntuhelp> morik125! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Zigler> qutim собран из git
<SergeyIT> Zigler, в пидгине нормально ;)
<[Raiden]> пиши разработчикам, пуст ьпоправляют
<[Raiden]> или используй релизные версии
<SergeyIT> morik125, у меня в сейфе лежит такой )
<[Raiden]> я тоже остановился на пиджине
<Zigler> народ) трабла то возникла когда у меня свет вырубили) до этого все было гуд
<Zigler> ИБП не имеется, поэтому все вырубилось по жестокому
<SergeyIT> Zigler, значит предохраняться надо...
<Zigler> :-Dучтем-с, командир
<SergeyIT> Zigler, а в других прогах такого не наблюдается?
<Zigler> В других прогах все работает гуд, ничего такого не наблюдается
<SergeyIT> Zigler, а переставалял эту?
<Zigler> История такая. Сначала из рэпов установил кутю. (тока пересел под убунту) руки кривые были, полгода прошло я ее вырубил с корнями и собрал гитовую.
<Zigler> наверное пересобрать придется
<SergeyIT> Zigler, а  проверб другие QT приложения, может с ним связано
<Zigler> я тоже грешу на QT, да и на форуме вроде где то видел что была такая бага, но в гитовой версии костыль вставили, не должна была появлятся.
<RuS_CN> Извините есть кто тут?
<SergeyIT> нет
<RuS_CN> =)
<RuS_CN> Я вот только начал пользоваться Ubuntu и у меня сразу вопрос
<RuS_CN> есть ли утилита графическая для мониторинга текущих соединений?
<SergeyIT> здесь все можно самому написать под свои нужды
<Zigler> Firestarter к примеру =) типа легкий в настройке фаервол
<Zigler> и текущие соединения можно увидеть
<RuS_CN> спасибо
<RuS_CN> опробую завтра пора спать ибо время уже познее.
<Zigler> SergeyIT: проверил пару приложений пользующих QT. работает гуд. Вывод: баг в самой кути. буду пересобирать.
<SergeyIT> Zigler, успехов!
<Zigler> Спасибо большое) только вот полуторочасовая компиляция вовсе не для моего ноута. слабенький он у меня
<SergeyIT> Zigler, я бы сначала его настройки грохнул
<RuS_CN> Помогите ещё названием пару книг для новичков. Чтоб можно было постичь основы.
<SergeyIT> Zigler, может в них дело
<Zigler> RuS_CN: а вики зачем?
<RuS_CN> Там много чего нет
<Zigler> SergeyIT: возможно
<SergeyIT> книги - это надо индивидуально, от своего уровня смотреть
<Zigler> RuS_CN: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Lucid_ru здесь сначала глянь
<Zigler> если конечно у тебя рысь;-)
<RuS_CN> я на adsl модеме сижу, так вот интерисуюсь приоритеты траффика по портам как задать
<RuS_CN> чтоб и торрент лило и пинги особо не росли, чтоб по инету лазить можно было
<Zigler> RuS_CN: на форуме поищи,
<RuS_CN> у меня убунту 10,10
<Zigler> поставил бы лучше ЛТС-ку
<Zigler> SergeyIT: а как переводится вообще Maverick Meerkat?:-D
<RuS_CN> и ещё у меня проблема с принтером canan i250 автоматом не определило, гуглил этот вопрос дают ссылки на драйвера но они мёртвые....
<RuS_CN> *canon ошибка...
<Zigler> У меня вебкамера HAMA AC-150 не определилось, докопался до дров) не помогли) заби на камеру
<Zigler> *забил
<RuS_CN> спасибо за ссылку http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Lucid_ru очень много вопросов которые меня интересуют
<RuS_CN> без принтера как без рук...
<Zigler> К сожалению пока что не все железо совместимо с линухом
<RuS_CN> сами понимаете
<Zigler> принтер не юзаю к сожалению. не нужен он мне) а вот за камеру обидно
<RuS_CN> спасибо за помощь. Буду время от времени забегать за советами. Спокойной ночи.
<SergeyIT> Zigler, не юзаю её и не задумываюсь над этим вообще
<[Raiden]> камера выше может работать, на форуме есть
<SergeyIT>  [Raiden], он ушел, я ему тоже нашел ссылку
<[Raiden]> к сожалению такое бывает не только в лине
<[Raiden]> я не смог свою завести под вин7 х64
<[Raiden]> а может и к счастью
<[Raiden]> хехе
<SergeyIT> я вин7 и не видел еще ;)
<[Raiden]> ну посмотреть есть смысл.
<SergeyIT> зачем?
<[Raiden]> ну а вдруг понравится
<[Raiden]> или что бы знать
<SergeyIT> да я напрограммилсяв вин начиная с 3.0 до ХР и особо нового вряд ли увижу
<parfux> при установке ubuntu 10.10 c USB FLASH пишет ошибку: Syslinux: No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found! ставил с помщью UNETBOOTIN... никто не сталкивался?
<parfux> и еще... чем восстановить данные с ext4 раздела из под dbyls&
<parfux> винды*
<[Raiden]> сделай флэшку с помощью dd или создавалкой в меню система. С лайва или с него же в виртуалке.
<parfux> уу про dd забыл..
<parfux> счас попробую
<[Raiden]> я только создавалкой убунтовской делал, у меня работало
<[Raiden]> из под вин с экст 4 думаю ничем.
<[Raiden]> прочитать можно, именно восстановить - нет
<parfux> хм тогда вопрос
<parfux> на диске были исходные коды с++ необходимые мне(в UTF)... могу я хекс редактором поискать строку в сломаном разделе?
<parfux> теоретически так можно выдрать текст*?
<[Raiden]> ты можешь почитать про testdisk и входящую в комплект photorec
<[Raiden]> они могут помочь, но не из виндовс. И на пальцах не обьяснить, хавту есть
<[Raiden]> хексом - фиг знает
<parfux> спасибо, почитаю
<SergeyIT> parfux, исходники рекомендую хранит в 3 экземплярах в разных местах
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ещё потеряет раза 3, потом научится
<SergeyIT> мне  1 раза хватило )
<[Raiden]> я всё что руками делаю или что кажется важным\уникальном бекаплю.
<[Raiden]> льным*
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: )
<parfux> да вот никак не могу привыкнуть
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], я также делаю )
<[Raiden]> 1 раз очень пригодилось. Убил диск просто дотронувшись, стат электричеством. Через 2 недели получил новый. И моему счастью небыло предела, когда я вспомнил про двд рв отписанный незадолго до этого.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> сча правда просто на соседние диски кидаю, писать двд лениво
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], тоже опасно, у одного моего коллеги из-за сбоя в сети от компа вроде только клава и мышка целыми остались...
<[Raiden]> ну  в общем да. Надо будет как нить отписать. что влезит.
<parfux> ммм а в арче же по умолчанию UTF?
<SergeyIT> а что  такое арч?
<[Raiden]> ну да
<parfux> arch linux
<SergeyIT> )
<[Raiden]> локаль только не русская может быть - это как ставил.
<parfux> просто в ASCII в хекс редакторе хорошо  читаются исходники вайна
<xoma> всем ку.
<parfux> а в UTF8 ничего
<[Raiden]> Хм
<xoma> никто не подскажет почему gxneur сам выключается?
<[Raiden]> просто не трогай этот раздел, не пиши туда ничего, потом почитаеш ькак восстановить с экст4 , впринципе есть варианты
<[Raiden]> xoma: выключается , или падает?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> хотя в любом случае незнаю.
<xoma> короче значок серым становиться и он не робит) чтоб робил надо тыкать кнопку "запустить демон"
<parfux> потом? когда человечество изобретет лекарство от спида?
<[Raiden]> когда тебе будет не лень )
<xoma> только что переставил свою кубунту.. ибо нехрен было бету кде ставить..
<SergeyIT> xoma, а  может убунту поставишь ;)
<xoma> менять кучу свистоперделок от которых девочки просто кончают ради одной проги?
<midnight_shadow> ïðèâåò âñåì)
<ubuntuhelp> midnight_shadow! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<SergeyIT> xoma, а тебе зачем комп, для девочек вроде кровать удобнее?
<xoma> сначала к компу, потом в кровать)))
<SergeyIT> midnight_shadow, привет
<midnight_shadow> êòî íèòü ñòàâèë óáóíòó íà asus eeepc 1215n ?
<ubuntuhelp> midnight_shadow! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<SergeyIT> midnight_shadow это на форум лучше
<xoma> бНОПНЯ
<xoma> ((( не посоветовали маны курить(
<midnight_shadow> ïðîñòî òàì äâå âèäþõè è êàê ìåæäó íèìè ïåðåêëþ÷àòüñÿ - òîëüêî íåïèñàíûì ìàíóàëàì èçâåñòíî)
<ubuntuhelp> midnight_shadow! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<xoma> midnight_shadow: smeni kodirovku na utf-8
<SergeyIT> midnight_shadow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#Asus%20Eee%20PC%201215N
<xoma> о_0 как ты понял что ему надо?
<SergeyIT> xoma, пидгин может всё!
<parfux> УРААА
<parfux> ВЫДРАЛ ИСХОДНИКИ ХЕКС РЕДАКТОРОМ
<Dmitry> uh ty )
<midnight_shadow> <SergeyIT> спасибо за ссылку, счас покурим что там есть)
<[Raiden]> parfux: поздр.
<[Raiden]> очередной блог про убунту попался http://www.ubuntu.sumy.ua/2010_09_01_archive.html
<SergeyIT> parfux, быстрее делай копию и не забудь куда положил )
<midnight_shadow> ха, можно попробовать бы.. ой, а вот и нельзя) у Lucid прикол  - на этой модели не палит сеть)) видимо надо 10.10
<SergeyIT>  [Raiden], на китайском этот блог красиво смотрится )
<xoma> ояе... понаоткрывалось вайнбраузеров...
<SergeyIT> midnight_shadow, на 10.10 надо инфу сначала поискать или с лайва попробуй
<midnight_shadow> ммм, ток через usb-привод, 10.10 на флешку никак не хотит
<midnight_shadow> а если поставлю то таки попытаюсь это-же туда пихнуть
<mooncatz> Всем привет. Есть желающие помочь разобраться с вайфаем?
<mooncatz> Буду очень благодарен.
<SergeyIT> желающих нет
<mooncatz> А жаль.
<SergeyIT> спать пора
<mooncatz> Кому как :)
<mooncatz> Кто-нибудь знает, почему при попытке создать беспроводную сеть nm постоянно запрашивает аутентификацию и не подключает к сети? Нужно с одного ноутбука (10.04) на другой (W7 Home Basic) расшарить интернет.
<baltazar> msg ubuntuhelp !help
<baltazar> =)
<baltazar> nice
<mooncatz> Народ, очень нужно с ноутбука с Ubuntu 10.04 через вайфай расшарить интернет на другой бук с семёркой. Подскажите, как?
<mooncatz> Мне уже всё равно, через network-manager или вручную, лишь бы работало. Понять, как оно работает, потом успею.
<mooncatz> Проблемы я описывал тут. http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=127469.msg944053#msg944053
#ubuntu-ru 2010-12-05
<mooncatz> QUIT
<mooncatz> Мда.
<mooncatz> quit
<mooncatz> Ладно.
<xoma> как дополнительную локаль поставить?
<san4o> спите ?
<xoma> да
<san4o> хорошо вам ))
<xoma> ага
<Nacht|2> âÕáâ
<xoma> бНОПНЯ
<Nacht|2> ÒÕàî
<xoma> kodirovku smeni na utf-8
<[Raiden]> !utf |Nacht|2
<ubuntuhelp> Nacht|2: Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Nacht|3> #тест №2 \n echo тест; if you see "тест", print ok;
<[Raiden]> пашет
<Nacht|3> dumpmode=0 | exit | killall | sleep
<Nacht|3> int_0
<gates_must_die> hi all!
<XuMuK> всем ку)
<User851[web]> Сделал удобное вешание с юсб камеры на сайт через ффсервер, апач поднят на убунту 10.04, подскажите, как удобнее параллельно организовать запись видео?
<User851[web]> Доьрое утро, Страна!!!)))
<User851[web]> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<san4o> User851[web] и что ты интерестного вещаеш ?
<Lorgus> привет страна
<User533[web]> Хай
<Lorgus> хай
<Lorgus> что значит : нажмите ^+W
<User533[web]> ^_^ с устра по раньше хочу спросить кто встречался с тем, что после установки Ubuntu 10.10 куллер постоянно работает на max я новенький в этой среде еще не наю чего нужно сделать ((((
<User533[web]> оО по форуму полазил так и не понял толком
<Lorgus> User533[web],  работа кулера выставляется в биосе
<User533[web]> ммм...посмотрю, на Windows норм все раб.
<Zerox_Neron> привет всем
<Zerox_Neron> а стандартный менеджер архивов может разархивировать zip?
<Offoffoff> Йооххохохоххохохоо
<Offoffoff> браццы
<Nebulosa> паства спит
<Offoffoff> Nebulosa: !
<Zerox_Neron> кто нить устанавливал Virtual Audio Cable на убунту?
<Offoffoff> это чо?
<Offoffoff> зачем это?
<Offoffoff> не нужно
<Offoffoff> выкинь
<Zerox_Neron> нужно нужно))
<Zerox_Neron> нет, правда
<Offoffoff> Есть jack
<Zerox_Neron> а
<Zerox_Neron> ну да
<Zerox_Neron> я его настроить не могу
<Offoffoff> ну руки
<Zerox_Neron> а Internet Dj Console к серверу подключиться не может
<Offoffoff> пипец
<Offoffoff> сделай все тоже, но средствами linux
<Offoffoff> перестань сувать что попало в Убунту
<Nebulosa> вендовые проги в убунту?.. нет пути
<Offoffoff> не развращай её.
<snork> люди, помогите пожалуйста. в пиджине мне приходят сообщения в странной, нераспознаваемой кодировке. какую кодировку там нужно ставить?
<Zerox_Neron> как сбросить все настройки джэка? а то я чото понатыкал
<Zerox_Neron> и теперь как включаю его происходит долгий завис
<Nebulosa> snork: асику?
<Nebulosa> WINDOWS-1251
<snork> да, аську
<Nebulosa> да простят меня святая убунту и преподобный Offoffoff
<snork> спасибо большое, заработало =)
<little_jon> Hi подскажите плз, это только у меня после обновления на ядро 2.6.35-23-generic kernel panic получается или ещё у кого такое случается?
<little_jon> UUID в грубе есстественно совпадают.
<Zerox_Neron> опять вылетел
<Zerox_Neron> ну так как сбросить настройки?
<Offoffoff> Zerox_Neron: удали .jack
<Offoffoff> в домашней директории
<Zerox_Neron> ок
<Zerox_Neron> у меня нет такой папки
<Zerox_Neron> есть .idjk
<Zerox_Neron> и я переустановил idjk только что
<Zerox_Neron> сделал autoremove idjk
<Zerox_Neron> и инстал занова
<Zerox_Neron1> не помогло
<Zerox_Neron1> всё равно виснет система
<Zerox_Neron1> эм...
<Zerox_Neron1> странно
<Zerox_Neron1> как удалить Jack ваще?? в приложениях оно досих пор остаётца
<Zerox_Neron> блин чё делать аааа
<Zerox_Neron> ктооо нииить
<SKonst> sudo find / -iname "Jack" -exec rm -rf {} \;
<Zerox_Neron> и чо оно делает?
<SKonst> ---> как удалить Jack ваще?? удолит.
<Zerox_Neron> find: `/usr/lib/jack': Нет такого файла или каталога
<_Xion_> Привет, всем не могу побороть глюк с автоматической сменой раскладки клавиатуры, форум уже раз 100 перерыл и ничего в моем случае не помогает =(
<_Xion_> ps версия 10.04
<_Xion_> обновления все стоят со всех репозиториев которые можно было включить
<Zerox_Neron> ладно
<Zerox_Neron> почему глючит internet dj console
<Zerox_Neron> не подключается к серверу
<Offoffoff> потому, то ты используешь не ту программу
<Zerox_Neron> а какую надо?
<Offoffoff> что это dj делает?
<Zerox_Neron> вещает интернет радио
<Offoffoff> p2p radio
<Zerox_Neron> сервер этого радио находится в другом месте
<Offoffoff> я же тебе показывал
<Zerox_Neron> не показывал
<Nebulosa> icecast же!
<Zerox_Neron> и почему то как включается jackd сразу перестают работать остальные звуки
<Offoffoff> cast
<Zerox_Neron> icecast
<Offoffoff> набери в поиске
<Offoffoff> и куча программ
<Zerox_Neron> -__-
<Zerox_Neron> единственная прога
<Offoffoff> в synaptic
<Zerox_Neron> Holotz Castle
<Zerox_Neron> и та игра
<Offoffoff> peercast
<Zerox_Neron> нету
<Zerox_Neron> в synaptic
<Zerox_Neron> мб мне репозитории обновить
<Lorgus> ээээ склероз ..... ./configure    а дальше ?
<Lorgus> make install
<Lorgus> Offoffoff, ^^^^
<Offoffoff> Логос: !
<Lorgus> Offoffoff, hi
<Offoffoff> configure
<Offoffoff> make
<Offoffoff> make install
<Lorgus> Offoffoff, ага... значит не склероз
<Offoffoff> а лучше sudo checkinstall -D --no-install=yes
<Lorgus> Offoffoff, make не пашет
<Lorgus> Offoffoff,  что то поставить нада
<Offoffoff> build-essential
<Lorgus> Offoffoff,  make: *** Не заданы цели и не найден make-файл.  Останов.
<Offoffoff> ну значит там свой *.sh есть
<Offoffoff> смотри
<little_jon> sudo apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, apt-get remove jackd
<Zerox_Neron> of
<Zerox_Neron> ща
<Zerox_Neron> я апгрейд делаю
<Lorgus> Offoffoff,  да хрень какая то  .... который день ася не пашет... ни пиджин ни ефаня
<little_jon> apt-get purge  удалит и конфиги
<Zerox_Neron> ок
<Offoffoff> Логос: она же умерла
<Zerox_Neron> а autoremove??
<Offoffoff> Логос: давно... еще несколько лет назад
<Offoffoff> Логос: я же говорил.
<Lorgus> Offoffoff,  хех... хатит стебаться
<Offoffoff> Логос: ты успел завести jabber/
<Offoffoff> Логос: ?
<little_jon> autoremove удаляет ненужные системе файлы автоматически, т.е при установке файла подтянулась библиотека. Потом файл удалили библиотека осталась. авторемов удалит библиотеку.
<Lorgus> Offoffoff,  не... не юзаю жабер
<Lorgus> Offoffoff,  а случаем на папку права chmod +x не нада менять ?
<Offoffoff> ааа..
<Offoffoff> потом в конце надо sudo make install
<Nacht|3> утро
<Lorgus> configure: error:
<Nacht|3> что он пишет
<Nacht|3> на чем ошибка
<Nacht|3> погляди повнимательнее там всё написано
<_Xion_> народ подскажите плс gksudo чем отличается от sudo?
<_Xion_> в man
<_Xion_> не понял описание
<little_jon> графической  менюшкой
<Lorgus> XScreenSaver extension development headers not found. =0(((
<Lorgus> ага... Си компилер....
<_Xion_> через gksudo я запускал проги чет ничо не менялось)
<Offoffoff> Логос: а хедеры поставил?
<Offoffoff> Логос: ставь -dev пакеты для скринсейвера
<Lorgus> Offoffoff,  эт че такое
<little_jon> Логос у тебя файлов заголовка не хватает. обычно с расширением  dev
<Lorgus> Offoffoff,  си компилер как поставить ?
<Offoffoff> Логос: build-essential
<Lorgus> Offoffoff, cnjbn
<Lorgus> Offoffoff, стоит
<Lorgus> little_jon, ?
<Offoffoff> Логос: тогда ищи -dev пакеты для того, что не хватает
<little_jon> логос, поискал бы ты готовый пакет. Сначала наставишь потом будешь долго чистить.
<Lorgus> да пиджин скачал новый... ибо старый не пашет
<Lorgus> там инструкция... вроде все просто ./configure    make install
<little_jon> sudo dpkg-reconfigure pidgin
<Lorgus> выдает http://itpaste.ru/249934
<little_jon> Use --disable-screensaver if you do not need XScreenSaver extension support,
<little_jon> посмотри ключи  --disable-screensaver
<Lorgus> где смотреть то???
<little_jon> в readme  обычно указывают опции\ключи  с которыми запускать configure
<little_jon> в данном случае ключ отключить скринсервер
<Lorgus> не
<Lorgus> ключей нет
<little_jon> ю.
<little_jon> ./configure  --disable-screensaver
<little_jon> ./configure --help
<alfred_sa> nuzna pomosh
<alfred_sa> кто нибудь юзает xampp
<little_jon> bb
<Lorgus> configure: error:  Startup notification development headers not found. Use --disable-startup-notification if you do not need it.
<little_jon> опять девелоперских "-dev" пакетов не хватает, для сборки заголовки нужны.
<little_jon> Логос проще dpkg-reconfigure использовать для починки чем из исходников пересобирать.
<Lorgus> little_jon, reconfigure не помог
<Lorgus> little_jon, не ток у меня ася отвалилась...
<Lorgus> little_jon, у многих.... пишут ssl галку убрать... убрал... не пашет.... пишут сервера сменить... сменил не ппашет
<little_jon> Ася, так протокол сменил очередной раз.
<Lorgus> little_jon, последняя инфо пиджина переставить
<Lorgus> little_jon, ни один пейджер не пашет.... плин
<little_jon> Ну правильно, ася протокол сменила. Ну обновление будет в течении суток двое.
<little_jon> Не первый раз уже, привыкните.
<Lorgus> little_jon, ну так не певый раз эт понятно... сталкивался... но что бы уже больше 2 недель не пахало... =0(((
<little_jon> Во, тут мантейнера пинать надо.  Патчи есть?
<little_jon> Две недели это очень много.
<Nacht|3> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/ubuntu/5522136
<_Xion_> Народ у меня не работают сочетания типа Ctrl+* например в консоли Ctrl+c не работает вводится с русская даже с раскладкой США
<_Xion_> мб это проблема терминала =( чет я непонимаю
<DarkMasterLonely> _Xion_: в терминале контрл шифт с
<DarkMasterLonely> или контрл шифт в
<_Xion_> ну вы меня навен не поняли =(
<DarkMasterLonely> _Xion_: ну дык обьясни
<_Xion_> кароче в терминале допустим есть команда Ctrl+c (английская с) вот пытаюсь прервать а вместо прерывание в терминал пишеца русская с и все)
<_Xion_> даже с английской раскладкой
<Nacht|3> мышкой это делается
<_Xion_> ну блин =(
<_Xion_> ладно забейте) неполучается объяснить)
<Nacht|3> выделяешь нажимаешь правую кнопку и там копировать
<_Xion_> нет мне надо клавой
<Nacht|3> комбинации не работают
<_Xion_> а надо чтобы работали)
<Nacht|3> выпусти патч
<ZeVoluciON> мдо
<DarkMasterLonely> _Xion_: я понял
<ZeVoluciON> настройки терминала смотри
<_Xion_> вот я меняю местами в настройках клавы раскладки (ставлю английскую сверху) и становица все норм
<DarkMasterLonely> _Xion_: просто может прога которую ты пытаешся завершить зависла? или это так всегда?
<_Xion_> Ctrl+c как и должно быть прерывает команду
<_Xion_> а когда вверху русская то не прерывает)
<_Xion_> просто пишет русскую букву с в терминал и все
<ZeVoluciON> внизапна
<little_jon> терминалы разные бывают :))
<_Xion_> не в терминале дело
<Nacht|3> в гоме дело
<Nacht|3> н
<_Xion_> возможно)
<DarkMasterLonely> у меня все работает
<Nacht|3> а у меня виндовс
<_Xion_> =)))
<SKonst> :)
<DarkMasterLonely> XD
<_Xion_> ладно фиг с ним мб само починица как обычно)
<little_jon> Как сделать переключение рус анг  на ктрл+ пробел? щас ls /etc/X11 сделал и ужаснулся, куда дели любимый xorg.conf
<SKonst> удолили
<SKonst> сделай свой любимый xorg.conf сам
<little_jon> Ё, жись прошла мимо, я и не заметил. Сделать не трудно, а польза будет?
<SKonst> будет
<little_jon> спс
<staff_nowa> всем привет. Может кому доходилось читать cap файл и анализировать его на нахождение пароля :?
<jah-man> всем доброго утречка.
<jah-man> ну или что там у кого)
<Offoffoff> Кто знает, как диагностировать проблему: через 5-6 часов падает сеть, при этом в логах все нормально. Причем падает так, что блокируется вообще и не отвечает на ICMP (на ping).Как выцепить тот момент, когда сеть укладывается и как перехватить то, что проис
<jlewka> всем привет народ подскажите, а как usb2 порт обозночается в lshw ?
<jlewka> спс разобрался)
<serzhu> всем здрасти
<jlewka> здрасти
<serzhu> ребята ни кто не разобрался с технологией Optimus nvidia
<serzhu> 1
<LinuxUSer123> всем привет! кто подскажет открыть доступ к файлам из Убунту 10.10, которая не запускается, использую вход из ЛайвСИДИ. что бы эти файлы сохранить на диске при переустановке линуха
<LinuxUSer123> ЭТо реально сделаТь?
<kotobasis> чоткий пасан
<Offoffoff> LinuxUSer123: реально
<LinuxUSer123> kak?
<LinuxUSer123> г ьenyф e rомgа rрыша tlет
<kotobasis> убунта такая убунта
<LinuxUSer123> 10.10
<LinuxUSer123> рfсrkfдrа перtклюxftnсz cfмf
<Offoffoff> ыыыы
<kotobasis> дауж понятно
<kotobasis> но волнует тебя не эта проблема
<LinuxUSer123> раскладка cама переключаетcя
<LinuxUSer123> через каждую букву )))) смешной глюк
<Soft_> гкхм... прерву вашу беседу скромным вопросом: в чем разница man команда и команда --help?
<LinuxUSer123> cмотрите, пишу по-руcски:
<LinuxUSer123> вjт такая e vtннz ахeенная rлаdиаnура
<LinuxUSer123> )))
<skai> Soft_: та же, что между краткой справкой и полной инструкцией
<Offoffoff> иди в настройки клавы
<LinuxUSer123> а что тfv&
<Offoffoff> отключи разные раскладки в разных окнах
<Soft_> man - полная инструкция?
<inkvizitor68sl> LinuxUSer123, apt-get upgrade сделай
<Offoffoff> Soft_: не фсегда
<LinuxUSer123> я с лайф сиди
<inkvizitor68sl> когда поставишь - сделай.
<LinuxUSer123> мне апргрейд не нужен!!! повторяю вопрос: "КАК ОСТАВИТЬ "Загрузки", "Картинки" и "Видео" (в неокторых файлах закрыт доступ с лайвСИДИ к ним)
<Soft_> по идее принято что ман полная инструкция? (просто програмку пишу, нужно знать чего куда и как описывать)
<inkvizitor68sl> Soft_, нет, не полная.
<Offoffoff> Soft_: полагается писать все в ман
<Offoffoff> Soft_: но бывает, что ленятся
<inkvizitor68sl> полных вообще не бывает.
<inkvizitor68sl> man - это всего лишь краткое описание + все опции (хорошо если все)
<Offoffoff> LinuxUSer123: просто запусти через gksudo naitilus
<Soft_> -- хелп тогда еще более сокращенная штука
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<Offoffoff> LinuxUSer123: и сопируй все, что надо
<Soft_> ок, спасибо inkvizitor68sl, offoffoff
<omeone> есть кто-нибудь, кто писал интерфейсы на GTK?
<LinuxUSer123> ОФОФОФ, спасибо... шяс попробую зайти в свою систему
<LinuxUSer123> кстати, ребята никто не сталкивался с проблемой установки дров на NVIDIA Geforce g210m 64 для ноута?
<LinuxUSer123> тупо не работают ни одни дрова... пропри.. как-их там, вообще убивают Х-сервер
<Offoffoff> LinuxUSer123: а ты прочитал, как это сделать?
<LinuxUSer123> что сделать?
<Offoffoff> LinuxUSer123: как правильно поставить зло-дрова?
<LinuxUSer123> нет )
<Offoffoff> ну прочитай, а потом ставь же
<LinuxUSer123> пробовал с интерфейса, а потом пробовал sh NVIDIA.run..
<LinuxUSer123> а где прочитать?
<LinuxUSer123> и самый большой фейл у меня - это русская кодировка в консоле (даже обычная команда mv сложна для восприятия с вопросом о перезаписи, подсказка к которому квадратиками)
<inkvizitor68sl> console-cyryllic доставь
<Offoffoff> как-то странно ты поставил
<inkvizitor68sl> или как его там
<LinuxUSer123> ладно, если шяс загружусь со своей горе-сборки шяс вернусь к вам с вопросами по дровам
<Offoffoff> LinuxUSer123: в смысле?
<Offoffoff> LinuxUSer123: у тебя не оригинальный диск Ubuntu?
<LinuxUSer123> ну, я шяс с лайвСИДИ, убунту качал с сервака убунту
<Offoffoff> LinuxUSer123: надо было купить его в shop.ubuntu.com
<LinuxUSer123> а он платный разве?
<Offoffoff> LinuxUSer123: только там, самые оригинальные диски
<Offoffoff> :-)
<Offoffoff> Я шучу.
<LinuxUSer123> дождись меня плиз.. я на пару минут... )
<LinuxUSer123> *офф*
<Odigem> Hi
<skai> @seen SergeyIT
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 10 hours, 15 minutes, and 17 seconds ago: <SergeyIT> спать пора
<LinuxUser123> Offoffoff, так как поставить жесткие дрова? дай линк плиз, что там читать нужно было?
<Offoffoff> ну прочитай как
<Offoffoff> у меня нет nvidia
<Offoffoff> LinuxUser123: покажи lspci -nn | grep VGA
<LinuxUser123> это в терминале надо писать или что
<LinuxUser123> это?
<Offoffoff> да
<LinuxUser123> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:2a42] (rev 07)
<LinuxUser123> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation GT218 [GeForce G210M] [10de:0a74] (rev a2)
<Offoffoff> о как...
<Offoffoff> у тебя две видеокарты
<LinuxUser123> ну да
<LinuxUser123> одна на борту вот шяс под ней
<LinuxUser123> а вторая дискретная и драйвер на нее не могу поставить, а это бесит
<Offoffoff> а ты приоритет переключаешь в BIOS?
<LinuxUser123> не-а, а надо? :)
<Offoffoff> вообще да
<Offoffoff> ты пытаешься поставить nvidia драйвер на intel
<Offoffoff> это как-то неправильно, что ли.
<Bezoomie> Привет
<SKonst> Offoffoff, :)
<Bezoomie> Могли бы вы мне обьяснить ?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl:
<inkvizitor68sl> ы ?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: где ты говорил ссылка на список дебиановских багов к исправлению?
<LinuxUser123> так он мне сам предлагал этот драйвер, под интерфейсом, мол у вас тут карточка без драйвера....
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, на planet.debian.org посмотри
<Bezoomie> Меня видно в чате?
<LinuxUser123> я ее сгоряча и поставил... ну и пошла котовасия
<LinuxUser123> БЕЗУМИЕ, да
<skai> Bezoomie: нет
<LinuxUser123> :)
<Bezoomie> О как
<Bezoomie> Помогите мне , вопрос есть
<Bezoomie> *HUNTER*
<skai> 128 need to be dealt with for the release to happen.
<Bezoomie> Скажите можно ли как то исправить работу системы, она притормаживает- иногда мышкой по рабочему столу водишь а она перемещается рывками, раньше такого не было
<Bezoomie> Есть решения??
<Bezoomie> *TRAINING*
<inkvizitor68sl> угу.
<inkvizitor68sl> почистить мышь.
<inkvizitor68sl> или купить новую.
<Bezoomie> )))
<Bezoomie> Она новая
<inkvizitor68sl> если нагрузка на цпу в это время не повышается
<LinuxUser123> что за фигня? у меня в ПИДЖИНЕ появилась группа "Сироты"? откуда????!!!! какие нафик сироты? )))
<Offoffoff> ыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыы
<Offoffoff> Сироты
<skai> LinuxUser123: ты их приютил?:)
<LinuxUser123> что это за чухань? ))
<LinuxUser123> я хз, кстати в Емпасити такого нету )
<Offoffoff> LinuxUser123: жжжошь...
<LinuxUser123> реально, все говорят линух стабильнее виндоуса, в этом пока не убедился, но то что с ним не соскучишься - это 100% )))
<LinuxUser123> то эти расскладки, которые скачут сами через букву, то сироты, то видеокарта )
<LinuxUser123> еще кодировки в консоле )
<Bezoomie> короче мышь во всем виновата???
<Offoffoff> LinuxUser123: это лечится тупым обновлением.
<LinuxUser123> ладно, шяс попробую переключиться на другую видел
<LinuxUser123> в биоесе
<LinuxUser123> не уходи плиз ОфОфф...  еще тебе расскажу особенности моего компа ))) поржешь хоть
<leva> привет !!!!!
<Bezoomie> При
<LinuxUser123> привет чувак! как ты?
<leva> люди подскажите пожалуйста как сделать чтобы граб не пишал при запуске.в биосе спикер на громкости "0"даже и не знаю че можно сделать
<Bezoomie> Блин я не давно в Линуксе , Винда нах не нужна, ток ПЗДЦ как играми плохо
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice Bezoomie
<inkvizitor68sl> !v
<ubuntuhelp> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<Bezoomie> Извените
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: q
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: мгновенная реакция:))
<inkvizitor68sl> й
<inkvizitor68sl> q
<sharikoff> skai: q
<skai> sharikoff: ыпч
<SKonst> leva, оторви проводок от спикера
<leva> я на буке
<leva> он по гарантии
<leva> притом звук и через колонки идет
<LinuxUser123> такое себе гуманное решение ) эксперты )
<Bezoomie> Инквизитор, значит , ты скорее думаешь что проблема в Мыше?
<inkvizitor68sl> проверь её для начала
<sharikoff> skai: как тут без меня?
<inkvizitor68sl> сказал же
<sharikoff> все нормально?
<sharikoff> =)
<LinuxUser123> кстати. у меня безпроводная мышь тоже глючит. от ее зависания лекарство - клик на точпаде и опять работает нормально
<skai> sharikoff: тихо мирно:)меня вчера покусали.позавчера я выстрелил себе в ногу
<Bezoomie> во во , только тачпада на компе нет
<sharikoff> вобщем все как всегда
<LinuxUser123> дык, купи )
<LinuxUser123> ;)
<skai> sharikoff: ага:)второй раз уже себе в ногу стреляю
<Bezoomie> Дорого выдет
<sharikoff> skai: я смарю вновь обращенные здесь? =)
<skai> sharikoff: да ообще не говори:)житья от них не стало уже:)
<LinuxUser123> мне кстати вчера подсказали универсальное лекарство от всех проблем, правда, оно мне пока что не подходит, но мб тебе покатит - поставь винду :)
<leva> я думал граб виновен облазил все его конфиги ничего не нашел?может кто то сталкивался подскажите?
<sharikoff> =))
<Bezoomie> еще иногда ЛПМ тормозит
<Bezoomie> ЛКМ *
<inkvizitor68sl> гг
<inkvizitor68sl> универсальный способ убить ssh сессию
<inkvizitor68sl> nano чё нибудь | grep чё нибудь
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: и как это убивает?я вот в феврале не помню такого, чтобы убивало
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: убить то понятно.. а как перехватить
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, сделать ничего не могу
<[Green]> утра всем
<inkvizitor68sl> утра
<leva>  а grub реально пееставить заново?это может помочь?
<sharikoff> [Green]: q
<skai> [Green]: ух ты какого человека занесло в нашу скромную обитель:)
<Bezoomie>  leva у тя две системы стоит ?
<sanek1> все привет
<_Xion_> подскажите плс программу для восстановления удаленный файлов
<sanek1> !
<Bezoomie> sanek1:  При
<_Xion_> scalpel вроде норм но он сохраняет какие то обрезки файлов а не целиком =(
<leva> да
<Bezoomie> Может фикс в инде поможет?
<Bezoomie> Лева
<leva> что?чето я не догоняю
<Bezoomie> fixmsd так вроде
<sanek1> поигрался с etc/fstab  не грузится ubuntu , без переустановки можео починить?
<sanek1> парни?!
<Bezoomie> Лева , Вставь диск от винды включи востановление и пропиши ашчьыв
<Bezoomie> fixmsd
<ZeVoluciON> omfg
<sanek1> или можно кк-нибудь закладки мозилы вытащить?
<Bezoomie> sanek1: можно
<LinuxUser123> Offoffoff, в Биосе ничего про переключение видео карт не нашел
<sanek1> как?
<Bezoomie> sanek1: Закладки - копировать закладку
<Bezoomie> :-)
<sanek1> у меня труба у меня убунту не грузится сижу сейчас с live cd мозилла тот не включается закладки было в панели, ну которые загружаются при включении мозилы)
<LinuxUser123> Санек, а что пишет? после чего не грузиться?
<sanek1> после поптыки сделать чтобы жесткие диски монтировались атвоматически прописал в etc/fstab по интсрукции с убунтологиии но что пошло не так и привет)
<_Xion_> sanek1 если ты игрался с fstab пади поможет если скопируешь этот файл с live cd на винт?
<_Xion_> перезапишешь и все
<LinuxUser123> да, зайди через gksudo nautilus в файловую систему и перепиши файлы
<_Xion_> а вообще лучше на всякий бэкап системы делать
<_Xion_> правда тут надо внешний винт иметь...
<_Xion_> не всем по корману =(
<_Xion_> или хотябы 2ой внутренний
<inkvizitor68sl> на яндекс по IMAP бэкаапьте
<inkvizitor68sl> в чём проблема то
<inkvizitor68sl> сегодня буду к ним пробовать залить 750 гигговый файл
<LinuxUser123> парни помогите дрова на видео поставить на это http://habrahabr.ru/company/asus/blog/83531/
<inkvizitor68sl> хоть и хардов дочерта... жадность хД
<sanek1> _Xion_, а как папка называется fstab  у меня нет)
<sharikoff> нате вот
<sharikoff> расслабтесь
<sharikoff> http://www.cupsizechoir.com/?k=1
<kertlerf> Выполняем в консоли последовательно: ./configure, make, sudo make install;
<sharikoff> лучша чекинсталл
<sharikoff> стоп патом какашки не вычищать руками
<sharikoff> *чтоп
<LinuxUser123> кто подскажет как настроить русский ввод в Wine
<inkvizitor68sl> Российская фирма Texet выпустит собственный Android планшет
<inkvizitor68sl> 7 дюймовый дисплей с разрешением 480х800 точек, 600МГц процессор Rockchip RK2818, 256МБ оперативной и 4ГБ внутренней памяти
<inkvizitor68sl> так и хочется поржать
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня в зевсе проц такой же
<LinuxUser123> у меня телефон за 250 бачей с такой же характеристикой
<inkvizitor68sl> LinuxUser123, ха! нуб! у меня за ~180 баковв =)
<inkvizitor68sl> с такими же  )
<LinuxUser123> ну хз мб я приврал с ценой, я на Украине покупал
<LinuxUser123> Самсунг ГТ-И5800
<inkvizitor68sl> пффф
<LinuxUser123> ВОПРОСЫ К ЭКСПЕРТАМ:
<inkvizitor68sl> конформист!
<LinuxUser123> ВОПРОСЫ К ЭКСПЕРТАМ:
<LinuxUser123> 1) как включить русский ввод под wine
<LinuxUser123> 2) как настроить кодировку русских символов в консоле
<LinuxUser123> 3) как установить драйвер для NVIDIA Geforce g210m на УБУНТУ 10.10 http://habrahabr.ru/company/asus/blog/83531/
<inkvizitor68sl> 1) эксперты не юзают wine
<sanek1> спс отдуплил))
<inkvizitor68sl> 2) поставитm console-cyrillic
<LinuxUser123> VrtualOSE?
<inkvizitor68sl> 3) есть вероятность, что никак
<LinuxUser123> 2) console-cyrillic: команда не найдена
<LinuxUser123> 1) спрошу подругому, как МСофис запустить?
<inkvizitor68sl> интересно, что не понятного во фразе "поставь console-cyrillic"
<LinuxUser123> ну это в терминал надо писать или еще как-то? опыта с линуксом нету, вторую неделю исопльзую
<kertlerf> В инструкции, выполняем в консоли последовательно: ./configure, make, sudo make install;  После второй команды пишет (  make: *** Не заданы цели и не найден make-файл.  Останов.) как установить подругому?
<inkvizitor68sl> никак.
<inkvizitor68sl> у тебя configure ошибками высыпал.
<inkvizitor68sl> читай и исправляй
<inkvizitor68sl> LinuxUser123, приложения ставить ещё не научился?
<LinuxUser123> sudo apt-get install?
<inkvizitor68sl> ну ды
<inkvizitor68sl> а по поводу мсо
<LinuxUser123> sudo apt-get install console-cyrillic?
<inkvizitor68sl> не знаю, можно меня назвать экспертом или нет.
<inkvizitor68sl> но .doc я правлю в консоли.
<LinuxUser123> интересуют сводные таблицы в ЭКСЕЛЬ
<inkvizitor68sl> посему вряд ли гуру ставят мсо.
<LinuxUser123> под опеном он мой файл с 500 000 записями даже открывать не хочет )))
<LinuxUser123> Инквизитор, так а с видео вообще никак?
<[Green]> sharikoff: привет
<[Green]> skai: re
<inkvizitor68sl> LinuxUser123, куплю себе через пару дней новый ноут тьфутьфутьфу и узнаем как
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: тот самый?
<inkvizitor68sl> не
<inkvizitor68sl> но видюхи те же
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, а... в смысле u35jc
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а хотел какой?
<inkvizitor68sl> macbook pro 15' с core i7 xD
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: тю:)я уж думал что хорошее хотел:) например эир:)
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, а зачем он мне?
<inkvizitor68sl> зачем мне это пластиковое уродство с говнопроцом?
<inkvizitor68sl> ценность прошки - в алюминие и батарейке
<skai> дык затем же, зачем и асусовское уродство с говнопроцом и пластиком:)
<jah-man_> а на iMac убунту без проблем ставится?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, асусовское уродство - с i3, неплохой часттотой и пластиковое только внутри
<inkvizitor68sl> +пленки матовые стоят не так дорого
<inkvizitor68sl> + батарейка есть на 12 ячеек
<rickdelscorzo> всем привет
<jah-man> rickdelscorzo, привет
<LinuxUser123> если бы еще к этому совершенству современной ноутбукоиндустрии от Асус еще и дрова на видеокарту работали - вообще б цены ему не было )
<inkvizitor68sl> LinuxUser123, там пилят что то
<inkvizitor68sl> куплю - буду ковыряться
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя нвидия мне не нужна на самом деле в нем
<inkvizitor68sl> интела за глаза
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: мысля верная:)
<LinuxUser123> слушай
 * skai proud user of intel x4500 MHD
<LinuxUser123> а у тебя у самого такой нлут что ли?
<LinuxUser123> ВЫ ЧТО ВСЕ ТУТ НА ЛИНУКСЕ и без дров для видео? ))
<inkvizitor68sl> LinuxUser123, у меня интел. интел хароший.
<inkvizitor68sl> LinuxUser123, на самом деле переключи видюху  на интел
<inkvizitor68sl> там вссё ок с ними
<LinuxUser123> у меня и так интел шяс включен
<LinuxUser123> а переключатель я так и не нашел - его в биосе нету
<inkvizitor68sl> LinuxUser123, говорю же, через пару дней покупать поеду u35jc - у него такие же видюхи.
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, а как у дмитрия ник сейчас?
<LinuxUser123> надеюсь ты найдешь дрова и поможешь мне - верю в тебя чувак :)
<inkvizitor68sl> LinuxUser123, в общем увидишь A4tech человека - спроси у него как переключить
<inkvizitor68sl> это он точно знает
<snork> я вообще без никаких дров, ось и сама встала, и драва поставила=)
<LinuxUser123> СНорк, она просто НВИДИЯ не использует, если ты про нашу проблему
<LinuxUser123> кстати, я поставил дрова на НВИДИЯ, потом стёр ХОРГ,конф, чтоб Х-оболочка хотя бы подгрузилась, и как я понял, он мне стёр поддержку опенЖЛ, потому что всякие каеро-доки и компизы сами по себе отключились
<inkvizitor68sl> LinuxUser123, 4. change the SATA option in the bios from enhanced to compatibility. ( yea, this makes sense? NOT! )
<inkvizitor68sl> это переключение видюх
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.linlap.com/wiki/asus+ul50vt
<inkvizitor68sl> вообще оригинально
<inkvizitor68sl> чтобы переключить видюхи - нужно переключить режим sata контроллеера
<inkvizitor68sl> асус такой асус
<LinuxUser123> кстати, такую фигню видел, так и не понял что это оно )))
<LinuxUser123> слушай, а у тебя аська есть*
<LinuxUser123> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<LinuxUser123> давай дружить :-*
<LinuxUser123> )))
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<inkvizitor68sl> ахтунг
<LinuxUser123> та ладно тебе, 1 раз не ... )
<LinuxUser123> хотя нет.. эта тема как вампиры - один раз и ты... вампир )))
<inkvizitor68sl> есть jabber, но тут я бываю ничуть не реже. да и на debian.pro напишу как настраивать
<LinuxUser123> я свой джаббер забыл )
<LinuxUser123> юзал пару лет назад
<LinuxUser123> ладно, надеюсь встречу тебя тут еще и ты мне поможешь на правильном пути к нирване, через юзание линукса )) а то всьерьез задумываюсь перейти обратно на винду )
<LinuxUser123> хоть и работает стабильно, но ДАЛЕКО не всё
<inkvizitor68sl> например?
<inkvizitor68sl> у меняя почему то всё работает отлично
<inkvizitor68sl> ну кроме клавы
<inkvizitor68sl> но
<kotobasis> мда..такие шыкарные выводы после сидения с ливсд
<kotobasis> убунты
<serzhu> блин кто знает когда технологию Оптимус поборят
<snork> на винде любой дурак может, а тут думать надо. и интереснее намного=)
<LinuxUser123> например, драйвер, ЭКСЕЛЬ, видеоплеер втроенный (фаерфокс эти же фильмы работают норм), ввод русских символов в вайн... и тд и тп
<LinuxUser123> я не с лайв сиди :)
<snork> что такое технология оптимус?
<serzhu> Nvidia Optimus если быть точьнее. технология преключения видео карт
<LinuxUser123> у тебя ккая карта?
<LinuxUser123> жифорс ж210м?
<serzhu> без участия пользователя на уровне драйверов Nvidia
<LinuxUser123> сЕРЖУ
<serzhu> не у меня intel + nvidia G2хх не помню точьно какая
<serzhu> lspsi VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<serzhu> 04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0a76 (rev ff)
<LinuxUser123> Серж, у меня та же трабла
<LinuxUser123> так ты драйвер на НВИДИЯ поставил?
<LinuxUser123> хоть какой-нибудь
<serzhu> да ставить то ставил
<LinuxUser123> и чё? поставился?
<serzhu> тока после настройки хорга черный экран и все
<LinuxUser123> ооо ) брат
<LinuxUser123> !
<LinuxUser123> у меня аналогияно )
<serzhu> научился только отрубать питание нвидиа
<serzhu> для экономии энергии
<LinuxUser123> как? )
<LinuxUser123> получается, она питается, но не используется, тк драйвера нету. да? )
<serzhu> да она полюбому питается пока технология не заработает
<serzhu> http://linux-hybrid-graphics.blogspot.com/2010/10/calling-acpicall-with-parameters.html
<serzhu> там для  Asus EEEPC 1215N hybrid graphics -- modified acpi_call with returning acpi_object results      посмотри
<SpecialGuset> привет
<serzhu> собираешь аспай драйвер
<serzhu> загружаешь его в ядро
<serzhu> и скриптик запускаешь
<SpecialGuest> Че-то в кубунте все диски монтируются как blank. Ерунда какая-то.
<serzhu> привте
<serzhu> чтотот странное
<SpecialGuest> Из консоли не монтируются
<serzhu> мож че не то нажал!
<midnight_shadow> привет всем) кто-нить делал загрузочной флешку с ubuntu 10.10 или на ней основанной?
<SpecialGuest> есть же утилитка
<SpecialGuest> usb creater
<SpecialGuest> легко и просто
<SpecialGuest> только нужен live cd
<midnight_shadow> просто я делал через unetbooting-windows
<midnight_shadow> но последние версии просто не пускаются так. спасибо) счас скачаем) и попробуем)
<serzhu> я через нее же unetbooting-windows делал все работает
<SpecialGuest> После федоры убунта с эптитьюд и прочими ништяками как родная
<SpecialGuest> aptitude наше все
<serzhu> кто подскажет хороший превертых раскладки
<serzhu> ну типа пунтосвичера для виндовса
<midnight_shadow_> а у меня никак. и у всех моих знакомых тож
<inkvizitor68sl> serzhu, gxneur
<inkvizitor68sl> собственно он адын
<inkvizitor68sl> из работающих корректно
<serzhu> спасиб щас попробую
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: чет мне кажется тчо подписка на ластфм придумана не для русских
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<rickdelscorzo> да мне кажется любая платная подписка придумана не для русских
<serzhu> ластфм - это чаго
<rickdelscorzo> lastfm.ru
<SpecialGuest> так че у меня с монтиролванием?
<skai> не ну честно.вся та музыка у меня уже есть (причем половина честно куплена в инете.а половина - честно стырена в том же инете).но вот немцам, американцам и британцам ластфм бесплатный
<rickdelscorzo> подскажите путёвую программку, кириллицу в тегах mp3 исправить
<serzhu> rickdelscorzo както делал это скриптиком в консоли - рецеп ташел когда искал - как исправить кракозяблики (вопросики ) в проигрывателе rhythmbox
<skai> easytag
<rickdelscorzo> ок, спасиб
<SpecialGuest> кракозябры исправить только переключением языка системы
<serzhu> а откуда можно наше радио послушать
<serzhu> не я не помагает
<Offoffoff> serzhu: ну поищи списки
<SpecialGuest> в ритм бокс пропиши ссылку
<SpecialGuest> на интернет радио
<serzhu> так вот какую ссылку прописать
<SpecialGuest> поищи в гугл
<SpecialGuest> если они вещают в сети конечно
<serzhu> был какойто сайт там куча ссылок на радиостанции была - не могу найти
<serzhu> :'(
<Offoffoff> serzhu: http://e-radio.ru/
<sp1cecake> привет всем)
<serzhu> привет привет
<sp1cecake> чот на канале не густо с общением :D
<serzhu> шнпчем потхоньку
<serzhu> шепчем
<midnight_shadow> <sp1cecake> ты ставил или видел у кого ubunty osx?
<sp1cecake> ну конечно :D так то я с неё и сижу %)
<inkvizitor68sl> блин блин блин блин
<inkvizitor68sl> чертова бедность ><
<midnight_shadow> серьезно?
<Offoffoff> sp1cecake: Ты веруешь в Убунту?
<sp1cecake> нет не верую, просто юзаю  :D
<Offoffoff> sp1cecake: тогда сиди и жди, когда придет кто-то, кому требуется общение.
<SergeyIT> ку
<alexandr> привет народ
<Offoffoff> alexandr: Привет! Что сломал?
<alexandr> как обновить убунту до версии 10.10 с версии 10.04?
<Offoffoff> sudo update-manager -d
<Offoffoff> Только зачем?
<Offoffoff> Обновляйся до 11.04
<midnight_shadow> )
<midnight_shadow> а после обновлений у всез все палит?
<alexandr> Offoffoff устал каждые три месяца переустанавливать убунту,видимо винчестер глючит
<Offoffoff> alexandr: ыыыыыы.... дык.. не linuxвей это.
<Offoffoff> alexandr: переставлять нельзя. Надо найти проблему и решить.
<Corsair> Здравствуйте.помогите настроить инет через PPPoE протокол.
<alexandr> а как найти её? офофоф?
<Offoffoff> alexandr: просто читать логи же
<alexandr> подскажи ещё как обновиться до 11.04?
<Corsair> дело в том-что у меня есть локальная сеть и инет,если выхожу в инет через PPPoE то пропадает соединение с локалкой
<Offoffoff> alexandr: sudo update-manager -d
<Offoffoff> alexandr: я же написал
<Corsair> если через VPN,таких проблем нет
<alexandr> офоф не люблю читать я
<Offoffoff> alexandr: не любишь читать? $30 в час - и я читаю за тебя.
<Corsair> но VPN не стабилен,пропадает часто
<alexandr> неее
<serzhu> Corsair: у меня такое бывало - надо роутинг по дефолту сменить
<alexandr> злой ты офофф
<Offoffoff> alexandr: неа... я гуманный.
<Offoffoff> alexandr: я не хочу, чтобы ты мучился.
<serzhu> route del defaul      route add default dev ppp0
<Corsair> serzhu подскажи пожалуйста как это сделать?я пользуюсь убунту около двух недель,не в курсе пока еще
<serzhu> как то так
<serzhu> пост выше
<serzhu> только это надо делать каждый раз псле перезагрузки
<serzhu> и возможно после каждого поднятия pppoe щfc проверить не могу
<Corsair> советовали воспользоваться утилитой pppoeconf
<Corsair> вообще всё пропадает потом
<serzhu> ну может и она сработает
<serzhu> после чего пропадает
<Corsair> после настройки через pppoeconf
<Corsair> и апплет NM пропадает
<serzhu> ну ты подними инет и набери команду route в консоли
<serzhu> посмотри что у тебя по дефоолту стоит
<Corsair> default         *               0.0.0.0         U     0      0        0 ppp0
<alexandr> а как на вэбке делать чтоб в инете работала она?
<alexandr> а кто есть с удмуртии?
<Offoffoff> alexandr: в смысле вебке?
<masashama> проблема!хелп! как сделать так что бы раздел жесткого с убунтой (ext4) отображалса в 7 винде?? оч нужно
<Offoffoff> Corsair: да не нужно никакого pppoeconf
<Offoffoff> Corsair: nm все умеет
<Offoffoff> Corsair: зайди в настройки pppoe
<Offoffoff> Corsair: там пропиши route до локалки
<Offoffoff> Corsair: тогда будет тебе и интернет и локалка
<Offoffoff> Corsair: pppoeconf - это для гуру
<Offoffoff> Corsair: для нас с тобой nm за глаза
<alexandr> ну стоит у мя скайп,вэбку он видит,а другой сайт например этот videomav.ru не видит вэб камеру мою,видимо флаш надо как то настраивать,а как настраивать хз
<Offoffoff> alexandr: правой кнопой на флеш нажми
<Offoffoff> alexandr: и увидишь чудо
<alexandr> жмал,толко нет
<inkvizitor68sl> такс.
<inkvizitor68sl> люди.
<serzhu> ну
<inkvizitor68sl> кто готов пожертвовать финансы хорошему (я надеюсь) ресурсу на новый домен?
<inkvizitor68sl> debian.pro -> debian.ru
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: ого! Продается?
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: ты старый домен тоже оставь
<alexandr> что там будет?
<Offoffoff> alexandr: ну всё про дебиан и про убунту
<Offoffoff> alexandr: как заработать на них
<alexandr> яяясно
<alexandr> что то мне сегодня плёхо :*(
<inkvizitor68sl> Offoffoff, уже нет)
<alexandr> :(
<inkvizitor68sl> я, блин, щастлив. но денег попросили в 2 раза больше, чем у меня есть
<alexandr> нафига я так кушал то водки люди :(
<serzhu> водка это хорошо
<Offoffoff> alexandr: надо было Убунту ставить.
<alexandr> водка это плохо :(
<Offoffoff> alexandr: это как водка, только лучше
<Corsair> Offoffoff спасибо.буду пробовать.
<serzhu> только если ее не так много - сколько может печень переработать
<masashama> все проблему решил прогой ext2explorer
<serzhu> абгрейд печени делайй
<serzhu> :-D
<inkvizitor68sl> Offoffoff, старый домен будет редирректить на новый, само собой
<alexandr> пойду курить
<alexandr> апгрейт это как?
<inkvizitor68sl> @ping
<ubuntuhelp> pong
<serzhu> вторую ставить! ;-)
<inkvizitor68sl> эм
<alexandr> неее
<serzhu> блин что за лажа не могу skype через Центр приложений поставить
<serzhu> Жму использовать этот источник и ничего!:-(
<alexandr> sudo apt-get install skype
<serzhu> нету такого у меня
<alexandr> ghj,eq
<alexandr> пробуй
<inkvizitor68sl> отвалился, черт
<Nacht> в репах нет скайпа вы чё?
<serzhu> все что есть на sky
<serzhu> skyeye                skytools
<inkvizitor68sl> да с сайта поставьте уже
<serzhu> skysentials           skytools-modules-8.4
<Offoffoff> Nacht: есть
<Nacht> Offoffoff: нету
<serzhu> f xnj c wtynhjv ghbkj;tybq - hfymit cnfdbk f ofc re!
<Offoffoff> Nacht: есть. Подключи canonical репы
<serzhu> как подключить
<serzhu> что набрать
<Nacht> ты читаешь хорошо! с стандартных репах нету скайпа
<rickdelscorzo> вопрос - ритмбокс ALAC как воспринимает?
<Nacht> serzhu: зайди на скайп уже и там есть хауту
<serzhu> вот это понимаю помогли!!!
<Nacht> rickdelscorzo: точно так же как и мп3 и виндовс медиа, с помощью кодеков
<rickdelscorzo> Nacht, не,я имею ввиду все теги и обложки сохранятся?
<Nacht> serzhu: http://www.skype.com/intl/ru/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<Nacht> и ставь
<Nacht> кстати они его больше поддерживать тоже перестанут?
<rickdelscorzo> да не вроде, на фо сайта представители сказали что фуфло про прекращение разработки
<rickdelscorzo> *офсайте
<rickdelscorzo> http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=781453
<serzhu> щас закачаю
<Nacht> да, однако мастдай версия  гораздо продвинутее - непорядок
<rickdelscorzo> а мне кстати на лине пбольше понравилось,ничего лишнего
<rickdelscorzo> звонить,писать, камера подключается, всего вроде хватает
<Nacht> rickdelscorzo: мастдайная убобней
<Nebulosa> вово, ничего лишнего
<Nebulosa> тока блин камера всё равно перевернутая :(
<rickdelscorzo> ну эт субъективно, еще раз повторюсь,мне под линем показалось удобней и юзабельней
<Nebulosa> если что можно запилить скайп для пиджина
<Nebulosa> там и табы и прочее
<rickdelscorzo> о,вопрос
<rickdelscorzo> в кеде есть браузер штатный,не помню как называется
<rickdelscorzo> полазил по нему,ничего выдающегося,но одна фича очень понравилась
<rickdelscorzo> при нажатии на нетскролл на мыше, указатель преобразуется в кружок со стрелакми,и страницу можна проматывать во все стороны простым дивежнием право-лево-верх-вниз,без ползунков и скролла-вниз
<rickdelscorzo> можно эт как то выдрать из того браузера и присобачить к хрому?)
<Nacht> rickdelscorzo: добавим
<rickdelscorzo> Nacht, здорово)
<RuS_CN1> подскажите пожалуйста, поставил ubuntu 10.10 с ДВД образа. Установка произошла успешно, определило ядро pae , по теперь при запусски пишет "какая то там критическая ошибка"...
<Nacht> rickdelscorzo: завтра в 6:34
<RuS_CN1> когда до этого ставил СД образ Убунту такого небыло. Так как ядро линукса было НЕ pae
<Offoffoff> RuS_CN1: Если "какая то там критическая ошибка", то надо "что-то делать с системой"...
<Offoffoff> RuS_CN1: ну поменяй ядро
<Offoffoff> RuS_CN1: сколько у тебя оперативы?
<RuS_CN1> vj;yj vfyefk
<RuS_CN1> можно мануал
<RuS_CN1> на смену ядра для 10.10
<RuS_CN1> буду благодарен
<Offoffoff> RuS_CN1: зайди в Synaptic
<Offoffoff> RuS_CN1: и тупо выбери обычное ядро. Без pae
<Offoffoff> RuS_CN1: поставь и поимеешь счастие.
<RuS_CN1> что искать в сунаптик =) я линуксом 2 неделю пользуюсь =)
<Offoffoff> Nacht: есть... В стандартных каноникловских репах
<Offoffoff> RuS_CN1: Система/Администрирование/Управление пакетами Synaptic
<Nacht> Offoffoff: я качал с сайта и ставил оттудава
<RuS_CN1> я сунаптик зашёл
<Offoffoff> RuS_CN1: www.ubuntologia.ru
<RuS_CN1> нашёл там ядра
<Offoffoff> RuS_CN1: обязательно прочитать
<_Xion_> поставил убунту и уже 3 дня тока сижу и исправляю баги))
<Nacht> alt+f2 synaptic
<RuS_CN1> они у меня установлены... все
<Offoffoff> RuS_CN1: удали тогда pae
<_Xion_> вот что значит не ОС работает на тебя а ты на ОС)
<Offoffoff> _Xion_: что исправляешь - отправляй Canonical
<Offoffoff> _Xion_: так в лицензии написано
<_Xion_> все что исправляю уже есть на форуме ubuntu .ru
<Offoffoff> _Xion_: а ты исправь и отправь. Не нарушай закон.
<_Xion_> о_О
<_Xion_> надо перечитать лицензию)
<RuS_CN1> пробую
<Yandzee> Привет всем!
 * alexandr чешет голову и думает
<rickdelscorzo> привет
<sharikoff> _Xion_: выпили нетворк манагер и отправь в каноникал
<alexandr> сам такой
<sharikoff> не нужен он
<_Xion_> выпили уже
<_Xion_> я кучу всего уже выпилил чтобы все работало)
<Offoffoff> RuS_CN1: только оставь обычное...
<_Xion_> pulse audio тоже выпилил)
<sharikoff> _Xion_: и еще чтоп по дефолту гцц с либами в диске был
<_Xion_> ibus и тд почту всякую поддержку принтеров)
<alexandr> народ,а скоро новый год однако!!!!!!!!!!
<Offoffoff> alexandr: и чо? Скоро рождество будет в апреле. Это да.
<_Xion_> network manager нужен для нубов, без него им сложно настроить сеть будет
<_Xion_> но вырезать его просто необходимо кто хочет чтобы линух не лажал)
<alexandr> а к моему кошаку приходил на до врач,зубик с комнями удалил и всё
<Offoffoff> _Xion_: не знаю... заблуждение. С 7.10 nm - очень неплох.
<_Xion_> лично мое мнение это
<sharikoff> Offoffoff: луше гуй сразу который в настройки пишет
<Offoffoff> alexandr: он тоже убунтолог?
<_Xion_> просто из за nm у меня хламился ужасно лог из за ошибок
<alexandr> он ещё какой убунтик,у мя кошак
<_Xion_> pulse audio тоже для нубов нужен но фактически гараздо лучше без него)
<alexandr> любит сидеть около монитора когда линуха включена,и щас всем привет передаёт
<EGOIST> всем привет
<_Xion_> привет
<Offoffoff> _Xion_: но к нему лучше привыкать
<Offoffoff> EGOIST: привет! Что сломал? добро пожаловать на канал альтруистов!
<_Xion_> к чему
<EGOIST> все что словам уже сделал =)
<EGOIST> пришлось переустанвливать систему =))))))
<Offoffoff> _Xion_: к pulseaudio
<alexandr> EGOIST не тебе одному
<_Xion_> нафик к нему привыкать лучше вырезать
<Offoffoff> EGOIST: фууу... это не по-линуксоидски
<EGOIST> а что поделаеш проще переустановить чем мучатся
 * alexandr ускакал спать и кушать,и дал офофофофф скакалку
<Offoffoff> alexandr: эээм? мне бы $50
<alexandr> вот скакай и будет те $50 даже больше
<Offoffoff> alexandr: платить сюда: http://www.ubuntology.ru
<Offoffoff> alexandr: возможно именно твоя лепта позволит совершить Мировую Убунтологическую революцию!
<_Xion_> как меня заканал баг: раскладка клавиатуры сама меняется =(
<Offoffoff> _Xion_: обновись же ж
<_Xion_> на ланч педе пишут помогает dist-upgrade тока мне чет не помог
<Offoffoff> _Xion_: не тупи
<_Xion_> все репы подключены
<Offoffoff> _Xion_: правильно пишут.
<_Xion_> мб я особенный о_О
<Offoffoff> _Xion_: давно уже решили эту проблему, через 4 дня после релиза.
<_Xion_> у меня проблема осталась =(
<Offoffoff> _Xion_: значит ты грешил.
<Offoffoff> _Xion_: или у тебя контрафактная копия Убунту
<_Xion_> я даже этот gnome-session или кто там виновник переустанавливал
<_Xion_> purge'ем
<_Xion_> точно)
<Offoffoff> _Xion_: зайди в Клавиатура и выключи разные кодировки для разных окон.
<Offoffoff> _Xion_: а вообще обновись
<_Xion_> вырублено)
<_Xion_> обновился давно
<_Xion_> ничо не помогает)
<alexandr> а тута есть хоть девушки то??
<Offoffoff> Ну тогда это вирус.
<Offoffoff> alexandr: есть же. Убунту!
<_Xion_> ну я так и думаю)
<alexandr> а где они?
<_Xion_> самая крутая убунтушница - umi
<Offoffoff> alexandr: Убунту! Наша первая и лучшая девушка!
<_Xion_> но ее здесь нет
<alexandr> а где она?
<_Xion_> она переезжает) без инета щас
<_Xion_> offoffoff слухаешь убунту подкаст?
<Offoffoff> _Xion_: она уже переехала
<alexandr> как скучно без девушек в линуксе :(
<_Xion_> кстати как в x chat сделать возможность вставки ника в строку ввода?
<Offoffoff> _Xion_: вчера её фотку видел.
<_Xion_> оо тож хочу на ее фотку глянуть
<_Xion_> мож ссыль дать?
<Offoffoff> _Xion_: таб.
<alexandr> мяяяяууууууууууу
<_Xion_> таб?
<alexandr> народ а что только одна девуша есть на канале убунту?
<rickdelscorzo> _Xion_, как в баше,начинаешь ник писать и табуляцию нажимай
<_Xion_> rickdelscorzo, вау) шикарно)
<_Xion_> x chat рулит)
<rickdelscorzo> в настйроках можно автозаполнение поставить,на таб жать не придется)
<rickdelscorzo> *настройках
<rickdelscorzo> но по-мойму неудобно
<_Xion_> эта штука мне больше всего в терминале нраица) так удобно
<serzhu> alexandr: да действительно а где же девченки
<Offoffoff> _Xion_: вчера ссылка была в jabber-конференции
<_Xion_> в винде в cmd без этой фенечки ваще нереально долго все делается
<_Xion_> я в джаббере не сижу =(
<_Xion_> Offoffoff, может в истории глянешь ссылку?)
<serzhu> народ ктонить на питоне pylons конкретно развлекается
<Offoffoff> Я не веду журналы.. Это против моей privacy
<Yandzee> ))
<serzhu> надо скобочки поставить - народ ктонить на питоне (pylons конкретно)  развлекается
<alexandr> мяяяяяяяууууууууууу
<alexandr> народ а когда новый год то будет,точно сказать может кто нить?
<SergeyIT> serzhu, gaga_rin
<alexandr> гага рин сам ты сергей ит
<SergeyIT> это был ответ
<alexandr> я понял
<serzhu> SergeyIT: Спасибо
<Yandzee> С новым годом всех!
<Yandzee> ))
<alexandr> яндзи а когда НГ будет то?
<Yandzee> он уже наступил
<SergeyIT> alexandr, никогда
<alexandr> а где снегурочки?
<alexandr> сергейит для тя точно его не будет
<serzhu> да рано еще до нового года!!! еще больше 2х недель
<alexandr> сколь точно осталось то?
<serzhu> а вообще для тех кто не знает по календарю в ночь с 31 на первое!!!
 * alexandr спати ушёл
<serzhu> этому который спать пошел - 2246400 ctreyl и гдето 37 минут.
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: ты тут?
<inkvizitor68sl> lf
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<inkvizitor68sl> канал падал до наших
<serzhu> чуваки из Хасанского района ктонибудь есть
<inkvizitor68sl> 13 packets transmitted, 5 received, 61% packet loss, time 12032ms
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: короче
<sharikoff> вводная
<inkvizitor68sl> ?
<sharikoff> на серваке 2 сетеве карты
<inkvizitor68sl> давай на прошку чтоли
<inkvizitor68sl> а
<sharikoff> одна вход
<inkvizitor68sl> тогда тут
<sharikoff> вторая выход
<sharikoff> баланчировку сетевой нагрузки сделать реально?
<sharikoff> и что будет если ее нет
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, а что балансировать то?
<inkvizitor68sl> в смысле это шлюз между двумя сетями?
<sharikoff> это хост на котором виртуалки крутятся
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<sharikoff> вот
<inkvizitor68sl> а вторая зачем?
<sharikoff> на каждой реальник
<sharikoff> через бридж
<sharikoff> ну тоесть на хосте бридж
<sharikoff> на виртуалке как обычно
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<inkvizitor68sl> ничерта не понял
<sharikoff> есть хост
<sharikoff> на нем 5 вирталок
<sharikoff> на них реальники
<sharikoff> на хост машинке всего 2 сетевых
<sharikoff> одна в инет
<sharikoff> вторая в локалку
<inkvizitor68sl> виртуалки и туда и туда чтоли смотреть должны?
<inkvizitor68sl> или из локалки люди могут лазить в инет через этот сервере?
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, я просто не пойму при чём тут балансировка сетевой нагрузки и между чем и чем её балансировать?
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, между VDSсками ?
<sharikoff> да походу
<sharikoff> это вариант?
<sharikoff> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, посмотри у меня в блоге wonderhsaper
<inkvizitor68sl> можешь через него скриптами балансировать
<hobagos> как узнать какое я использую аудио устройство?
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, iptables тут вряд ли поможет чем хорошим в общем
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: стелс скан на нмапе напомни
<kunni> всем привет, господа!
<Offoffoff> sharikoff: -sS
<sharikoff> Offoffoff: спасип
<Offoffoff> sharikoff: мы что-то одинаковое сейчас делаем?
<sharikoff> Ты надеюсь нет =))
<Offoffoff> sharikoff: я только что набирал ... ^___^
<sharikoff> ну если ты не плохой мальчик
<sharikoff> Offoffoff: ты где кстати живешь?
<Offoffoff> sharikoff: Киритимати же ж
 * sharikoff не хочет обижать каким нибудь способом хорошего человека...
<Zerox_Neron> нарооод
<Zerox_Neron> срочно надо прикрутить микрофон к RadioBoss
<Zerox_Neron> другие альтернативные проги не нужны
<Zerox_Neron> именно радиобосс
<Zerox_Neron> но не пашет блин
<Yandzee> я так полагаю, что если микрофон пашет в системе, то он должен пахать в любой проге
<SergeyIT> Yandzee, ... если прога написана правильно
<Yandzee> это да
<Yandzee> а ты кодер типа?
<SergeyIT> Yandzee, немного
<Yandzee> C?
<Offoffoff> Zerox_Neron: тебе надо обратится к производителю программы.
<SergeyIT> Yandzee, да без разницы
<Offoffoff> Zerox_Neron: ты как давний пользователь этой программы имеешь право требовать
<Zerox_Neron> а ничё что я пиратку юзаю?
<Zerox_Neron> Offoffoff: смешно да
<Yandzee> просто интересно
<Offoffoff> Zerox_Neron: ну тогда ты ворюга
<Zerox_Neron> да
<Zerox_Neron> а как иначе
<Zerox_Neron>  то
<Offoffoff> Zerox_Neron: и должен из тюрьмы вещать
<Zerox_Neron> Offoffoff: нет)
<Yandzee> ))
<Offoffoff> Zerox_Neron: напишу пойду им
<Zerox_Neron> Offoffoff: краснопёрый)))
<Zerox_Neron> палёвщик
<masashama> Ребят, вопрос не в тему есть кто в делфи разбираеться??
<Zerox_Neron> ахахах
<SergeyIT> так раша на большую тюрьму с паханами очень похожа
<Zerox_Neron> masashama: конкретнее
<Offoffoff> Zerox_Neron: что нужна Linux версия программы для Zerox_Neron c IP: 92.124.0.171
<masashama> нужно картинку переместить на задний фон
<Zerox_Neron> Offoffoff: спасибо)
<SergeyIT> masashama, а чего там разбираться? Знай пиши )
<Zerox_Neron> гад))
<masashama> проблема компонент тимадже перекрывает лейблы
<masashama> а у меня много лейблов заного писать не охото
<skai> SergeyIT: как ты говорил называлась та утилита, чтобы консольку настроить?
<Offoffoff> Zerox_Neron: я санитар леса.
<Zerox_Neron> Offoffoff: што я то
<Offoffoff> Zerox_Neron: Твой Boss не нужен нифига
<Offoffoff> Zerox_Neron: развивай OpenSource
<Offoffoff> Zerox_Neron: если нет бабла
<masashama> вот я хотел узнать может какие слои есть и компонент Timage переместить на задний фон
<Offoffoff> Zerox_Neron: если есть бабло - то не вякай, а покупай и пользуйся.
<Zerox_Neron> Offoffoff: а для бубунту есть такая?
<Zerox_Neron> за бабло
<Offoffoff> Zerox_Neron: если нет - то напиши.
<Zerox_Neron> да и бабла то нет
<Zerox_Neron> пф))
<Zerox_Neron> сказать то легко
<Zerox_Neron> а я только массивы и циклы на паскале знаю
<Offoffoff> Zerox_Neron: вот именно... не болтай, а начинай писать.
<Zerox_Neron> :D
<masashama> =)
<Zerox_Neron> и php с mysql
<skai> SergeyIT:
<SergeyIT> masashama, ПКМ на имаже и бринг ту бык
<masashama> ок
<SergeyIT> бэк
<masashama> SergeyIT: пасиба спас! Завтра сдавать я СУБД пишу=)
<SergeyIT> Zerox_Neron, не знаешь ты массивов
<skai> SergeyIT: вернемся к сладким воспоминаниям?как называлась утилитка для настройки голой консоли?
<Zerox_Neron> SergeyIT: почему это?))
<Offoffoff> skai: screen
<skai> Offoffoff: нет
<SergeyIT> skai, setupcon&
<SergeyIT> ?
<SergeyIT> Zerox_Neron, потому что это наиболее сложная часть - работа с массивами
<Offoffoff> SergeyIT: с матрицами
<skai> SergeyIT: кодесет и фонтфейс какой ты советовал?
<SergeyIT> Offoffoff, со всякими многомериями и динамичекими прибабахами
<Offoffoff> Zerox_Neron: тут требуют твой e-mail
<SergeyIT> skai, CODESET="Lat15"
<Offoffoff> Zerox_Neron: дай.
<Zerox_Neron> Offoffoff: хах
<Zerox_Neron> Offoffoff:  Zerox@HAXPEH.ru
<Zerox_Neron> Offoffoff: вот
<Offoffoff> нахрен.рф же ж
<SergeyIT> skai, CODESET="Lat15" FONTFACE="VGA", но это на этой машине, на других, другие
<skai> SergeyIT: уже настроил:)
<Offoffoff> Zerox_Neron: а откуда вещать будешь?
<Zerox_Neron> сосвоей машины
<Offoffoff> Zerox_Neron: IP белый?
<Zerox_Neron> да
<Offoffoff> Zerox_Neron: пишу: I need you support for implementation you wonderful program at Ubuntu Linux 10.04. I have the right for that as your olde customer.
<Zerox_Neron> чо?
<Zerox_Neron> переводи
<Offoffoff> в гугл
<Master-Lie> Нужна помощь человека разбирающегося в bash скриптах.
<Zerox_Neron> ок
<Offoffoff> Master-Lie: $30
<Offoffoff> в час
<skai> @voice Offoffoff
<Master-Lie> Offoffoff: неплохо просишь =)
<skai> Offoffoff: не развод коммерцию
<Offoffoff> skai: это шутко...
<skai> Master-Lie: не верь ему.всего 25 ^_^
<Offoffoff> skai: с долей.
<Master-Lie> skai: ^_^
<Zerox_Neron> Offoffoff: чё он говорит то? я понял что он просит у меня помощи для создания на ubuntu такой шняги. а последние не понял
<Master-Lie> Нужна помощь: нужно дописать отключение команду отключение диода в скрипт отключения wi-fi (всё это есть, только по отдельности! А хотелось бы что бы делалось всё сразу по хоткею)
<Offoffoff> Openbox - на С++?
<Master-Lie> нет добрых волшебников которые могли бы помочь?
<Offoffoff> Zerox_Neron: в общем нанимай программиста - пиши прогу для LInux
<Yandzee> openbox на С
<Zerox_Neron> Offoffoff: дадада))
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, не помню
<sharikoff> мде.. быстро
<sharikoff> я уже успел все сломать =)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну я в банке был
<sharikoff> да ниче страшного
<hookah> всем ку
<sharikoff> пщщ
<hookah> sharikoff: зачем же сразу пщщ
<andreymal> Что-то принтер отказывается печатать чисто черный (темно-серый печатает) и сканер перестал сканировать, это может быть связано с установкой hplip?
<hookah> sharikoff: просто привет вполне сгодится )))
<sharikoff> да лан..
<sharikoff> =)
<Offoffoff> andreymal: переключись на PS драйвер этого принтера
<andreymal> :(
<Offoffoff> andreymal: будет темно-черный
<andreymal> Offoffoff, на что?
<sharikoff> тумблер в положение голова он говорит
<Offoffoff> andreymal: включи другой драйвер для HP
<Offoffoff> тот который PS
<WebWin> !nick WebWin
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick WebWin'
<Master-Lie> Нужна помощь: нужно дописать отключение команду отключение диода в скрипт отключения wi-fi (всё это есть, только по отдельности! А хотелось бы что бы делалось всё сразу по хоткею)
<sharikoff> допиши снизу в скрипт
<WebWin> как заставить приложение запускаться и работать строго в пределах одного рабочего места?
<rutux>  /msg NickServ identify password
 * Yandzee знает как в openboxе заставить работать кнопки Fn + F11/F12
<rutux>  /msg NickServ identify password
<rutux>  /msg NickServ identify rutux
<Yandzee> rutux, пиши без пробелов перед /msg
<rutux> да уже понял. спасибо
<Tunker> подскажите, почему из rc.local не запускается скрипт? строка такая: /bin/sh /home/ups/rrd/rrdcron.sh >/dev/null в процессах и логах ничего нет, отдельно скрипт работает
<Tunker> хым, поставил туже строку в автозапуск, все работает, но почему из rc.local не пашет, интересно
<jah-man> всем ку. есть какая нибудь программа, которая проговаривает введенный текст?)
<SergeyIT> espeak
<sharikoff> фестиваль
<SergeyIT> espeak вроде предустановлен уже
<Yandzee> народ, кто какую музыку слушает?
<inkvizitor68sl> фолк-рок, фолк-металл
<sharikoff> ambient
<sharikoff> шоб думать не мешало
<Yandzee> конкретно исполнителей назовите
<SpecialGuest> Kde, получается, вообще не тронуты убунтовскими модификациями?
<Yandzee> чтобы взбодрило
<sharikoff> федя чистяков
<SpecialGuest> даже иконка меню стандартная
<sharikoff> и группа 0
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> или хз с лаэртским
<inkvizitor68sl> Yandzee, blackmore's night, schandmaul, dalriada и т.д.
<inkvizitor68sl> мильёны их
<Yandzee> а  из электро, тех хаус нет ничего?
<ZeVoluciON> Hector Berlioz
<SpecialGuest> Как в кде отрубить залипание окон?
<Yandzee> да, смешно
<Yandzee> sudo aptitude purge ~ikde
<Yandzee> и все путем
<Offoffoff> как из консоли подключиться к wifi?
<SpecialGuest> wpa_supplicant
<Yandzee> +1
<Offoffoff> а если нет wpa
<Yandzee> ifconfig
<SpecialGuest> sudi ifconfig wlan0 up
<Offoffoff> опасная точная доступа
<SpecialGuest> sudo iwlist scan wlan0
<SpecialGuest> без пароля?
<SpecialGuest> :)
<Offoffoff> да
<SpecialGuest> я такую находил и сидел 2 недели в халявном инете :)
<RAMZAY> ку всем
<Offoffoff> не канает
<Yandzee> sudo ifconfig wlan0 ssid tochka
<RAMZAY> народ,ктонить знает как настроить TS3 ?
<Offoffoff> Yandzee: неп
<Yandzee> точка без пароля?
<Offoffoff> да
<WebWin> как заставить приложение открываться в определенном рабочем столе
<Yandzee> мб
<Yandzee> iwconfig wlan0 essid my-net
<Yandzee> dhcpcd wlan0
<Offoffoff> неа
<Offoffoff> не канаеет
<Yandzee> в /etc/conf.d/net
<Yandzee> modules=( "iwconfig" )
<Yandzee> config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )
<Yandzee> dhcpcd_wlan0="-t 5"
<Yandzee> essid_wlan0="MyWLAN"
<Offoffoff> ой... вот ваша и консоль.
<Yandzee> wpa_supplicant рулит
<Offoffoff> нихрена тут не сделаешь. Для настоящих джедаев.
<Yandzee> не
<Yandzee> смори
<Yandzee> network={
<Yandzee> ssid="SSID"
<Yandzee> key_mgmt=NONE
<Yandzee> }
<Yandzee> в /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf по умолчанию
<Yandzee> ну как?
<Yandzee> канает?
<Offoffoff> неа
<askil> привет
<Yandzee> не может быть
<master-lie> Народ! Есть кто мог бы помочь подредактировать bash скрипт на выключение wi-fi?
<askil> я хочу спросить у меня ли одно такая ерунда то что когда двигаешь окно по бокам оно лесенкой стает, это оссобенно заметно когда делаешь скрин
<Yandzee> реально ли compiz + openbox?
<master-lie> askil ну у меня воде такого не наблюдалось.
<askil> куда скрин скинуть чтоб вам показать?
<master-lie> askil на радикал заливай
<snork> мож с разрешением траблы?
<master-lie> askil или на любой файл обменник
<askil> upwap сойдет?
<Offoffoff> Yandzee: неа.. но прозрачность и тени - будут.
<master-lie> askil если на нём есть режим просмотра картинок - то сойдет =)
<master-lie> Offoffoff а в чем несостыковка то у них? А то я не сталкивался
<master-lie> Offoffoff на будущее =0
<askil> http://upwap.ru/1161964
<askil> видеокарта вроде не слабая стоит NVIDIA GTS 250
<askil> дистрибутив ubuntu 10.10
<Offoffoff> master-lie: в том что
<Offoffoff> это wm
<askil> версия драйвера 260.19.26
<master-lie> askil ого
<_Xion_> народ знает кто какой нить сайт где есть инфа по улучшению вида ubuntu кроме gnome look?
<master-lie> askil мб с компизом траблы
<Offoffoff> Yandzee: знаешь, как получилось? надо было отключить nm
<master-lie> askil кстати! что у тебя за тема оформления
<Offoffoff> _Xion_: любой блог
<SpecialGuest> пробей в гугл, но все берется оттуда, как правило.
<_Xion_> Offoffoff, ну а пример можно?)
<SpecialGuest> faenza поставьте
<SpecialGuest> теика
<master-lie> Кто может помчь подредактировать (именно редактировать и не написать) скрипт на отключение wi-fi
<askil> тема стоит Macbuntu
<master-lie> askil ссылочку кинуть можешь?
<SpecialGuest> Жаль, что кеды слабо поддаются прокачке
<Offoffoff> _Xion_: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CB0QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Furukrama.wordpress.com%2Fopenbox-guide%2F&ei=wLb7TJ3sDIzqOdST8NQK&usg=AFQjCNHJq9Cp54971NJzXOmw7uOOo8-tLw&sig2=DxQFjIHWpkB_E6K9RgmWYw
<askil> у тебя какая убунту стоит?
<SpecialGuest> у кого?
<askil> у мастер ли
<_Xion_> open box o,o
<_Xion_> а нафик мне опен бокс
<askil> на счет настроек компиза, я если честно не знаю, до установки компиза это я вление было
<Yandzee> Offoffoff, так это же естесственно!
<Yandzee> надо было сразу выключать
<askil> помогите пожалуйста, в гугле я ответов не нашел
<sharikoff> открываешь браузер
<sharikoff> пишешь в строке адреса www.gogle.ru
<sharikoff> там окошечко будет посредине
<askil> я как будто не знаю
<sharikoff> вводишь туда compiz settings
<sharikoff> и смотришь чо выдало
<askil> ну окэ))0 попробую
<sharikoff> давай
<sharikoff> удачи
<Yandzee> Ладно, пока всем!
<askil> ответа на свою проблему не нашел=(
<master-lie> Кто может помочь подредактировать срипт отключение wifi (потдредактировать а не написать)?
<Galaxy2000> народ у всех с инетом всё нормально ?
<_Xion_> у мну норм
<Bezoomie>  а проваидер какой?
<Galaxy2000> у мну почти всё отвалилось кроме городских сетей и яндекса
<Galaxy2000> dom.ru
<Bezoomie> beeline полет норм
<Galaxy2000> походу где то локально
<Galaxy2000> авария
<Bezoomie> посоветуйте ММОРГ игру Линукс
<Bezoomie> посоветуйте ММОРГ игру Линукс
<Bezoomie> посоветуйте ММОРГ игру Линукс
<_Xion_> да пипец задолбала раскладка сама меняца =( помогите кто нить)
<rickdelscorzo> Bezoomie, lotro народ запускает, я пока не пробовал)
<Bezoomie> спасиб
<rickdelscorzo> _Xion_, а с чего она сама меняется?)
<Bezoomie> а скачать где?
<rickdelscorzo> lotro-russia.com
<_Xion_> rickdelscorzo, а я откуда знаю) вот свежую 10.04 поставил и со вчера вот начала сама меняца
<rickdelscorzo> но она не под линукс,она под вайном запускается
<_Xion_> пишу пишу b nfrfz abuyz
<rickdelscorzo> наверн какой нить neur стоит
<rickdelscorzo> или как там
<rickdelscorzo> аналог пунтосвичера
<Bezoomie> блин она платная lotro-russia.com
<_Xion_> неее грю ж свежая 10.04
<_Xion_> я уже и на ланч пэд написал
<_Xion_> тока хз поможет это или нет)
<rickdelscorzo> скоро фри ту плей введут
<_Xion_> эт как
<rickdelscorzo> обещали уже к концу ноября) так что уже вот-вот)
<rickdelscorzo> эт я Безумию)
<rickdelscorzo> фри ту плей эт играешь бесплатно, но с ограничениями
<Bezoomie> начало декабря ужо
<rickdelscorzo> да в курсе, локализаторы косячат
<rickdelscorzo> комьюнити в бешенстве)
<rickdelscorzo> _Xion_, мб какой репозиторий подключил и во время обновы он те переключалку поставил
<Bezoomie> жесть
<Bezoomie> поиграть не во что
<rickdelscorzo> но игрушка стоящая
<rickdelscorzo> там триал 14 дней есть)
<SergeyIT> _Xion_, uname -r покажи
<_Xion_> rickdelscorzo, нет в репах 2 официальный репа
<Offoffoff> Bezoomie: playdeb.net
<_Xion_> ща
<Offoffoff> Bezoomie: заиграйся
<_Xion_> 2.6.32-26-generic
<Bezoomie> есть такое Offoffoff:
<SergeyIT> _Xion_, то есть все обновил
<_Xion_> все обновил
<_Xion_> толку 0
<_Xion_> писали типо подключение proposed репозитория помогает, но мне не помогло
<Bezoomie> иольвштейн норм , но поднадоел
<chelaxe> ку
<rickdelscorzo> привет
<Offoffoff> какой размер должен быть у favicon.ico?
<chelaxe> хм любой
<Corsair> Bezoomie я гдето читал-в ubuntu можно поставить чтото вроде DirectX
<ZeVoluciON> смотря для какого браузера
<rickdelscorzo> 16х16 вроде
<chelaxe> по размерам брал 128, 49
<Corsair> и стартовать виндовские игры...
<chelaxe> можно зтп
<chelaxe> *png
<chelaxe> на сайте посмотри создается 3* и 49 вроде... favicon.ru
<rickdelscorzo> скажите, а возможно сделать так, чтобы удерживая окно мышью и переключаясь на другой рабочий стол, это окно «переносилось» ?
<Offoffoff> rickdelscorzo: разумеется
<Offoffoff> rickdelscorzo: можно сделать, что даже держать не надо
<Offoffoff> rickdelscorzo: привязать окно "Всегда на глазах"
<rickdelscorzo> Offoffoff, не,мне адо чтобы именно удерживая)
<rickdelscorzo> оо
<rickdelscorzo> точняк
<rickdelscorzo> спасибо
<Offoffoff> посмотрите: Century Schoolbook L Medium по умолчанию установлен?
<[koshka]> Offoffoff, :P
<Offoffoff> [koshka]: !
<[koshka]> Offoffoff, что это ты с войсиком? )
<Offoffoff> юмор мой непонятный такой бывает.
<[koshka]> =)
<Offoffoff> да я все деньги собираю на Всемирную Убунтологическую революцию.
<Flanker> Доброго времени суток. Подскажите пожалуйста как поставить драйвера на видео карту GeForce4 MX 440
<Offoffoff> А не надо ставить ничего
<Offoffoff> нету поддержки в проприетарных драйверах
<Flanker> нет
<Offoffoff> Нвидиа сказала - хватит. Нищеброды не нужны.
<Offoffoff> Пусть покупают у нас карты по $500
<Flanker> Классно
<Flanker> А ничего с  тормозами нельзя сделать?
<Flanker> Еще качал 100,14,10 они ставиться не хотят
<Flanker> Их ставить руками или как они ставятся?
<Flanker> Просто вчера их ставил. После чего вообще все упало. Пришлось переустанавливать Ubuntu
<SKonst> :)
<SKonst> ставь руками
<Flanker> На форуме рекомендуют ставить sudo apt-get install nvidia-96-modaliases nvidia-173-modaliases nvidia-current-modaliases nvidia-settings. После чего у меня сбились настройки монитора. Что это такое?
<ZeVoluciON> для такой старой карты официальные дрова никаких преимуществ по сравнению с nv не дадут
<Flanker> На винде все работало. Даже фильмы в районе 4 Гб танул хорошо, здесь тормоза. Есть рецепт хоть какойто?
<UinstonS> Вечер всем
<ZeVoluciON> купить нормальную видюху
<Flanker> Где найдешь АГП?
<ZeVoluciON> не могла эта кроме дивидишных киношек что-то тянуть
<san4o> Flanker: ты думаеш установкой дров на видяху убрать тормоза видео ?
<Flanker> да
<san4o> АГП ?
<Flanker> да
<ZeVoluciON> в комиссионках поищи
<san4o> еслиб речь шло о новых видяхах с апаратным декодированием то да, но старые насколько я знаю ничем не помогут в этом деле
<Flanker> если видео заменить убунта его схавает?
<SKonst> Flanker, читай форумы дальше. про моделайны в ксорг.конф
<UinstonS> как закрыть процесс через консоль? killall firefox ?
<ZeVoluciON> killall init
<SKonst> :)
<san4o> Flanker: лутше установи mplayer с его кодеками и с настройкамы вывода пошамань, а еще лутше мплеер без гуи
<SKonst> -vo fbdev
<Flanker> спасибо
<SKonst> иксы не_нужны )
<ZeVoluciON> игреки тоже
<SKonst> ZeVoluciON, у меня пока гента канпелялась, я кино смотрел в другой консоли. так шта  -vo fbdev без иксов
<Dark_MX> Мы за тебя безумно рады :P
<master-lie> Народ! Есть добрые люди которые помогут подправить скрипт отключения wi-fi?
<san4o> SKonst: приоритет на мpleer увеличивал чтоли ? или не все ядра в настройках компиляции прописал ?
<SKonst> san4o, ничо не делал. само разруливается
<san4o> SKonst: наверно желизяки неплохие у тебя
<Dark_MX> master-lie, давай
<SKonst> квад 2.4ггц
 * Dark_MX считает что все добрые люди так или иначе обречены на смерть от голода.
<Dark_MX> san4o, у меня одно ядро, я пересобирал мир и вполне комфортно себя чувствовал на иксах =)
<SKonst> Dark_MX, а злые от обжорства
<Dark_MX> SKonst, тем не менее реальность с тобой не согласна.
<SKonst> я идеалист :)
<Offoffoff> Century Schoolbook L Medium по умолчанию установлен?
<[ex]p|0s10n> кку
<[ex]p|0s10n> кто поднимал ltsp?
<Offoffoff> экспипалочканульэсдесятьн: я
<Offoffoff> экспипалочканульэсдесятьн: без проблем
<Offoffoff> экспипалочканульэсдесятьн: из 8.04
<[ex]p|0s10n> <Offoffoff> научи на 10,04
<[ex]p|0s10n> ставлю - бутится норм до ГДМ-а
<[ex]p|0s10n> пишу логин/пасс - не принимает
<UinstonS> народ что нужно удалить чтобы удалить весь кде и софт
<Offoffoff> nfs может сломали
<[ex]p|0s10n> ссш сервер не генерит ключи((
<Offoffoff> это как
<[ex]p|0s10n> выклвыклвыкл - пошли в приват??
<Offoffoff> на 10.04 я не поднимал
<Offoffoff> тупо на 8.04 выбрал ltsp
<Offoffoff> и все поставилось
<[ex]p|0s10n> да поставилось
<[ex]p|0s10n> если в ltsp.conf прописать рдесктоп бла бл абла
<[ex]p|0s10n> коннектится без проблем
<[ex]p|0s10n> но это запуск 1 проги
<[ex]p|0s10n> а мне надо пройти проверку и запустить гном-сеанс
<[ex]p|0s10n> ясно
<Flanker> спасибо еще раз добрые люди. Счастливо оставаться:)
<UinstonS> почему я не могу убить tint2 ? через kill #
<SKonst> kill -9
<[ex]p|0s10n> или xkill
<[ex]p|0s10n> если ГУИ
<UinstonS> thx
<tutnak>  
<tutnak>  
<tutnak> есть кто живой?
<snork> tcnm
<artus> неа
<snork> *есть
<tutnak> значит работает
<tutnak>  кто нибудь юзает moc?
<snork> что работает?
<tutnak> ирка
<tutnak> думал что тишина - значит не рабит)
<tutnak> а тут просто все молчат оказывается
<inkvizitor68sl> moc
<inkvizitor68sl> ирка оО
<inkvizitor68sl> tutnak, я юзаю moc
<Bezoomie> Re
<inkvizitor68sl> в те редкие моменты, когда слушаю музыку на чем то, кроме любимого COWON
<Bezoomie> Ку
<Bezoomie> а какже Амарок?
<tutnak> inkvizitor слушай у тебя не было проблем с функцие shuffle
<tutnak> когда я загоняю 100 гб он не хочет случайным образом проигрывать
<artus> амароку надо кеды
<inkvizitor68sl> tutnak, неа
<Bezoomie> на убунту работает Отлично
<artus> поэтому дедбиф )
<tutnak> странно
<tutnak> покапаюсь может настрою
<Bezoomie> с Синаптика ставь и посмотриш
<UinstonS> как удалить флаксбокс? гугл не помогает, токо гном и кде там)
<Bezoomie> Кто какои плеер использует?
<inkvizitor68sl> UinstonS, а нафига его удалять?
<inkvizitor68sl> вообще - aptitude purge fluxbox
<UinstonS> А как можно поставить систему не ставив сразу гном или кде? и софт лишний тоже
<Bezoomie> во загнул))
<tutnak> ставь голый линукс!
<UinstonS> а иксы как на него поставить?
<tutnak> гугль)
<UinstonS> голый линукс, хмм какой дистр? чет не понял немного
<Bezoomie> в Линуксе какои плеер испльзуете?
<tutnak> пока
<UinstonS> никакой :)
<inkvizitor68sl> UinstonS, debian ставь
<Bezoomie> мда суппорт
<inkvizitor68sl> плиать
<inkvizitor68sl> задолбали
<inkvizitor68sl> @topic
<ubuntuhelp> Ubuntu russian support | http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | Используйте торренты!  - http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#bt | Бот-помощник: /msg ubuntuhelp !help | Stable:Ubuntu 10.10
<UinstonS> Bezoomie: я в браузере все слушаю и смотрю
<inkvizitor68sl> @op
<inkvizitor68sl> @topic Ubuntu russian help official IRC channel | http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | Используйте торренты!  -  http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#bt | Бот-помощник: /msg ubuntuhelp !help | Stable:Ubuntu 10.10
<ubuntuhelp> (topic [<channel>]) -- Returns the topic for <channel>. <channel> is only necessary if the message isn't sent in the channel itself.
* inkvizitor68sl changed the topic of #ubuntu-ru to: Ubuntu russian help official IRC channel | http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | Используйте торренты!  -  http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#bt | Бот-помощник: /msg ubuntuhelp !help | Stable:Ubuntu 10.10
<artus> гг
<inkvizitor68sl> @deop
<inkvizitor68sl> нету тут ТЕХПОДДЕРЖКИ убунты
<inkvizitor68sl> и никогда не было.
<Bezoomie> спам бот
<inkvizitor68sl> она платная.
<inkvizitor68sl> ах да
<inkvizitor68sl> @kick inkvizitor68sl мат
<Bezoomie> )) инквиз , да чя так протсо выразился , а ты чет прям
<inkvizitor68sl> @op
* inkvizitor68sl changed the topic of #ubuntu-ru to: Ubuntu russian help - official IRC channel | http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | Используйте торренты!  -  http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#bt | Бот-помощник: /msg ubuntuhelp !help | Stable:Ubuntu 10.10
<inkvizitor68sl> @deop
<Bezoomie> ///////Инквизитор
<inkvizitor68sl> и да
<inkvizitor68sl> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc а так же http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Bezoomie> Посоветуйте где моник по дешевле купить ?
<SKonst> на барахолке
<inkvizitor68sl> и да, если кто то ещё придёт сюда с наездами вида "вы должны ... <что нибудь>" - больше потом сюда не придёт.
<inkvizitor68sl> Bezoomie, город?
<UinstonS> inkvizitor68sl: а я дебиан поставлю он гном  внего впихнет же уже?
<inkvizitor68sl> UinstonS, нет
<Bezoomie> inkvizitor68sl:  Москва
<inkvizitor68sl> UinstonS, там можно наборы пакетов при установке выбирать
<inkvizitor68sl> UinstonS, убери все галочки и не будет у тебя ничего
<artus> UinstonS: с нетинстала в принципе и бубунта тебе гном не поставит если не захочеш )
<inkvizitor68sl> Bezoomie, market.yandex.ru -> нужный монитор
<inkvizitor68sl> или molotok.ru
<inkvizitor68sl> если нужно ещё дешевле
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, у тебя есть денег взаймы ? )
<Bezoomie> Яндексы все это знаю, я прост подумал , мож кто из москвы магаз норм подскажет , не хочется интернет магазин
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: все что были ушли на стройматериалы.. ((
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: в принципе попробую найти старый вебманевский кошелек и гляну что на нем есть ... мож че оставалось
<Bezoomie> я просто не знаю какои лучше взять , мож посоветуете? ViewSonic VA1931wa или Philips 191EL2SB/00
<Bezoomie> ??
<UinstonS> елки бразеро нехочет на диск писать образ
<UinstonS> ** (brasero:9239): WARNING **: Failed to inhibit the system from suspending: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<UinstonS> Ошибка сегментирования
<Bezoomie> *HELP*
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, мы домен для блога новый покупаем
<tutnak> всем еще раз добрый вечер)
<artus> а старый чем не нравитцо?
<Bezoomie>  ViewSonic VA1931wa или Philips 191EL2SB/00 какои лучше купить ?
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, тем, что новый в .ru
<artus> ааа)))
<inkvizitor68sl> тот же, к слову
<artus> хех )
<inkvizitor68sl> но в ру
<mooncatz> Народ, у кого-нибудь были проблемы с настройкой broadcom'овской карточки? Хочу расшарить интернет с одного ноута на другой через вайфай, и что-то никак. Дрова уже пересобирал, как на форуме написано, но как-то безрезультатно.
<tutnak> кто нибудь знает как в moc добавить каталог, который расшанет под виндой?
<Corsair> Bezoomie сколько у Вас стоит (например) Процессор AMD S-AM3 Athlon II x2 250 BOX?
<Corsair> есть еще ктото из Москвы?
<tutnak> есть
<Corsair> сколько стоит не в курсе?
<tutnak> нее есличестно
<tutnak> я как то по ценам не очень ориентируюсь
<tutnak> а на молотке посмотреть или на олди?
<Corsair> хотел цены сравнить
<Corsair> да я сам из Украины)
<tutnak> теперь понятно)
<tutnak> кто какой клиент может посоветовать для
<tutnak> IRC
<tutnak> а то я сижу через консоль
<tutnak> вроде удобно, да как то прокрутка историю стерает
<Corsair> Konversation
<jah-man> tutnak, а через что сидишь?
<Offoffoff> tutnak: pidgin
<tutnak> я то через irssi
<jah-man> tutnak, надо попробовать ^^
<tutnak> да она вродебы норм,если бы историия пошире была
<tutnak> а то лишь то что в экран уместилось
<tutnak> эх
<tutnak> или я просто еще прокручивать не научился))
<rapidsp> xchat
<artus> tutnak: weechat !!!
<jah-man> tutnak, а вообще gnome x-chat не плохой)
<rapidsp> только без приставки gnome :)
<jah-man> tutnak, я через него сижу. удобный не перегруженный интерфейс.
<tutnak> jan-man я понял)
<jah-man> rapidsp, неет. именно c приставкой gnome
<rapidsp> нуну
<wikihotels> всем привет
<tutnak> так сча попробуем
<tutnak_> так вот зали через ваш xchat
<tutnak_> нормуль вроде выглядит
<Taratuta_> xchat
<sharikoff> пщщ
<tutnak> хм что то выкинуло
<tutnak> ой... извиняюсь за флуд
 * himik вышел из запоя
<wikihotels> такая ситуевина. У меня была ubuntu 10.4 Я стал обновляться до 10.10 на системном разделе не хватило места и произошел сбой, после которого нормально система не загружалась. Через консоль сделал update & upgrade. Загружаться стало, но много чего работает кр
<synet92> всем доброго времени суток
<tutnak> всем спс за совет irc
<nbnds> ???? ??????
<himik> wikihotels: apt-get install -f
<wikihotels> не работает
<himik> wikihotels: sudo apt-get check
<nbnds> тест
<ubuntuhelp> nbnds, Понг понг понг...
<tutnak> нужно в mocp добавить общий каталог, который под виндой
<Nacht> http://sc.gf-d.in/subdmn/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=20
<tutnak> помогите ^^
<mooncatz> Народ, у кого-нибудь были проблемы с настройкой broadcom'овской карточки? Хочу расшарить интернет с одного ноута на другой через вайфай, и что-то никак. Дрова уже пересобирал, как на форуме написано, но как-то безрезультатно.
<Michahel> А вопрос по веб-дизайну можно?
<nbnds> вайфай не работает или расшаривание?
<mooncatz> Вайфай не работает, до расшаривания ещё далеко.
<nbnds> а что за карточка?
<mooncatz>  Broadcom Corporation Device 4727
 * jah-man use irssi
<Nacht> Michahel: трави
<Michahel> Изначально имею стиль для p.Input {color: GrayText;}, как поменять значение color?
<jah-man> tutnak: и чего тебе не понравилось?Оо ирсси удобный...)
<Michahel> Думал так: document.p.Input.color=WindowText; - не получилось
<mooncatz> Я вот тут всё описывал. http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=127469.0
<tutnak> да убобный он)
<tutnak> но история так не прокручивается
<sima> Привет
<Nacht> Michahel: там в ксске нету просто значения для грейтекста?
<jah-man> хм..ну да. но мне не мешает)
<sima> Люди,слушайте никто не знает IRC чат php-кодеров?
<tutnak> <jah-man>, согласен, да и если иксы слетят всегда можно будет помощи попросить
<tutnak> так что irssi можно и поюзать)
<sima[bb> ?
<Michahel> Nacht: нет, само значение нормально работает, в другом месте проверенно, тут я видно ошибаюсь в понимании структуры DOM
<tutnak> всем пока
<sima> б
<sima> Люди
<jah-man> tutnak: единственный минус, не уведомляет о новых сообщениях. но вот на случай падения иксов, вещь незаменимая) вот бы еще понять как в терминале интернет подключить ^^'
<sima> Есть тут вобще php-кодеры?
<sima> Или знает кто канал онных?
<jah-man> sima: а гугл? внятных ответов не дает?
<Michahel> sima: jabber-конференцию только знаю по php
<sima> jah-man, именно,выдал один,и тот буржуйский :(
<sima> Michahel,скажи адрес плз :)
<Michahel> jah-man: кажись pon on - подключение интернета, pon off - отключение, только возможно прийдётся настраивать прежде какой-то утилитой типа pppconf
<nbnds> sima, а поиск канала #php не пробовал на фриноде?
<jah-man> Michahel: а если 3g модем?Оо
<sima> Счас попробую
<UinstonS> видно мой текст?
<sima> Нет такого канала :(
<Michahel> sima: php@conference.jabber.ru
<mooncatz> UinstonS: Да.
<sima> Спасибо,побежал :)
<UinstonS> поставил дебиан чистый, поставил xorg, что мне надо доставить чтобы запускался openbox?
<Bezoomie> jpenbox
<Nacht> UinstonS:  openbox?
<Bezoomie> openbox
<Nacht> =)
<UinstonS> а как его запускать тогда?
<Bezoomie> ПКМ
<UinstonS> ??
<Nacht> xdm
<Bezoomie> правой кнопкой мыши
<Bezoomie> гг
<Nacht> reset
<UinstonS> postavil xdm sletela kodirovka
<Bezoomie> пипец
<Nacht> её там и нету, ты ксоргоконфиг не исправил
<Bezoomie> а на форуме чего говорят ?
<Nacht> у меня дежавю, это возврат на  5 лет назад
<UinstonS> eslibi ia mog eto pro4itat'...
<artus> @kick Bezoomie не материмся!
<Nacht> UinstonS: Add the incoding string to xorg.conf use google be a man!
<UinstonS> Nacht: iz konsoli google ne ydobno) elinks =\
<Nacht> UinstonS: shit happiens
<mooncatz> Есть люди, кто шарит в вайфае, ноутбуках и возможных проблемах с драйверами?
<Bezoomie> А почему когда я ставил ALSA . то звук не работает у меня ? У всех работает а у меня нет
<Nacht> ssburgera иши
<daemon2054> народ есть вопрос
<artus> Bezoomie: а ты альсу выбрал ?
<daemon2054> где найти темы для убунту
<Bezoomie> да
<artus> daemon2054: на гномлуке
<daemon2054> гномлук не предлагать
<Bezoomie> у мну просто две звуковухе
<Bezoomie> на форуме не смогли помочь
<Nacht> gnome-look.org
<madwann> Добрый вечер!
<daemon2054> я имею ввиду полная смена вида стола рабочего
<madwann> подскажите как узнать на каком чипсете видюха у меня...
<Nacht> daemon2054: поставь себе kde
<daemon2054> ну нафиг
<jah-man> daemon2054: или xfce
<artus> daemon2054: она там и так полная ) ну на девианарте еще посмори
<Nacht> madwann: 0_0 ты чё покупал то? Как она называется?
<megaterminatorm> как посмотреть, когда была установлена та или иная прога?
<daemon2054> есть же сторонние проги
<Nacht> megaterminatorm: /var/log смотри
<jah-man> daemon2054: а чего конкретно хочешь?
<daemon2054> хм ну например оформление как в маке
<UinstonS> podskagite stroky kotoryiy dobavit v Xorg.cfg
<daemon2054> полное соответствие
<UinstonS> dla russkou kodirovki
<Bezoomie> мак можно на гнуме взять
<Nacht> daemon2054: dmesg
<jah-man> daemon2054: есть спец программа для этого) даже сборка убунту есть такая.
<madwann> <Nacht> via/s3g unichrome pro    - Херня какаета стоит блин)
<daemon2054> оно и значки меняет?:
<megaterminatorm> Nacht: а, ну точно)
<Bezoomie> да там пакет целый
<jah-man> daemon2054: ага
<Corsair> Nacht здесь можно как нибудь файлы передавать?у меня есть такая тема
<jah-man> daemon2054: http://myubuntu.ru/programmy/mac4lin-delaem-iz-ubuntu-mac-os/
<wikihotels> himik: wikihotels: sudo apt-get check Сделал, в ответ было предложено сделать с ключом -f Я сделал
<daemon2054> о
<Nacht> UinstonS: http://sc.gf-d.in/subdmn/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=21
<daemon2054> спасибо
<UinstonS> Nacht:  y mena brayzer ne stoit i otsuda dage kopirovat ne mogy, i v repax debiana net firefox =\
<himik> wikihotels: и как оно с ключем -f, что-нибудь сделало?
<Bezoomie> UinstonS:  Зачем ты тогда так намутил ?
<artus> !utf8 | UinstonS
<ubuntuhelp> UinstonS: Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Nacht> UinstonS: смотри приват ото кикнут
<wikihotels> himik: wikihotels: sudo apt-get check Сделал, в ответ было предложено сделать с ключом -f Я сделал
<inkvizitor68sl> лоло
<inkvizitor68sl> а чего с ним?
<inkvizitor68sl> ааааыыыы
<inkvizitor68sl> UinstonS, мы тут уже давно иксоргом не пользуемся)
<Bezoomie> Кто искал тему Макос???
<madwann> Люди кто зал онборд графу via/s3g Unichrome pro?
<jah-man> Bezoomie, daemon2054
<madwann> Люди кто юзал онборд графу via/s3g Unichrome pro?
<Nacht> UinstonS: transite not wellcome
<daemon2054> че за безумие
<daemon2054> аа
<daemon2054> ;d
<daemon2054> :D
<Bezoomie> пм читай daemon2054:
<inkvizitor68sl> madwann, все юзали
<inkvizitor68sl> а что?
<Nacht> UinstonS: замени и перезагрузи xdm
<madwann> inkvizitor68sl> пару дней уже не получается настроить буду благодарен если поможете
<Nacht> himik: read the privat messeges
<inkvizitor68sl> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=270667
<madwann> inkvizitor68sl> не знаю с чего копать
<madwann> вот я как раз там
<madwann> ссылки все битые
<madwann> не могу в бинарники попаст
<madwann> ь
<rickdelscorzo> извините что перебиваю,как можно в winetricks добавить vcrun2005sp1?
<UinstonS> Так русский вроде заработал)
<UinstonS> a iceweasel это аналог firefox?
<inkvizitor68sl> д
<inkvizitor68sl> а
<inkvizitor68sl> это он и есть
<abra> всем привет
<UinstonS> научите как правельно su пользоваться? допустим чтобы сделать apt-get update какой синтаксис su ?
<inkvizitor68sl> UinstonS, su
<inkvizitor68sl> ввести пароль
<jah-man> UinstonS, Оо щито?
<inkvizitor68sl> набрать
<inkvizitor68sl> apt-get update
<UinstonS> inkvizitor68sl: thx
<jah-man> UinstonS, а я просто делаю sudo apt-get update
<UinstonS> jah-man: он не знает команды sudo )
<jah-man> UinstonS, оу..) понятно
<UinstonS> блин бесит что табом не продливает недописанный текст
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<inkvizitor68sl> UinstonS, где ?
<UinstonS> в консоле
<UinstonS> на таб сис динамик пикает и все
<inkvizitor68sl> бгыгы
<jah-man> UinstonS, странно это..у меня даже в консоли граба таб работал..
<inkvizitor68sl> даже в вичате работает /var/backups/aptitude.pkgstates.4.gz
<madwann> inkvizitor68sl>  вроде получилось скачать нужное.. но почему не могу сделать make?  http://pastebin.com/xya2VN12
<inkvizitor68sl> а компиляторы кто ставить будет?*
<_Xion_> сори за возможно тупой вопрос, но: как можно стереть логи системы?
<inkvizitor68sl> к тому же эти дрова есть в репах, не парь моце
<inkvizitor68sl> моцк
<inkvizitor68sl> _Xion_, rm /var/log/*
<artus> _Xion_: tail cat
<artus> ой... стереть же )) соовсем слепой стал )
<madwann> помоги репу найти...
<_Xion_> ок, а можно ограничить в размере логи чтобы допустим больше 100кбайт они не были
<artus> _Xion_: искать по словам ротация логов
<inkvizitor68sl> inky@inky-desktop:/$ aptitude search chrome | grep X
<inkvizitor68sl> i   xserver-xorg-video-openchrome   - X.Org X server -- VIA display driver
<madwann> хм они у меня стоят.. но кривые какието дрова ведь...
<jah-man> блин...когда уже в unity вместо mutter будет compiz?..
<_Xion_> жаль что из каробки это низя, но спс)
<inkvizitor68sl> jah-man, уже
<UinstonS> чем deb файл открыть?
<inkvizitor68sl> UinstonS, dpkg -i
<jah-man> inkvizitor68sl, кааак?!!! ^___^ неужели?!!
<inkvizitor68sl> jah-man, бету поставь последнюю
<inkvizitor68sl> или альфу
<inkvizitor68sl> или как её там
<artus> _Xion_: оно из коробки настроено... ток не по размеру кажись а по времени
<jah-man> inkvizitor68sl, ааа) а где взять?  ^__^''
<UinstonS> посоветуйте менеджер окон?
<inkvizitor68sl> jah-man, http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&newwindow=1&q=ubuntu+11.04&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<madwann> <inkvizitor68sl> так что мне делать дрова из репы очень тормозные ... всё залипает)
<inkvizitor68sl> madwann, а ты думаешь у тебя новее?
<inkvizitor68sl> или ты думаешь, что S3 такая шустрая?
<mooncatz> Есть, кто в вайфае шарит? Не могу соединение создать, второй ноут подцепить (
<sharikoff> куда
<sharikoff> подцепить
<madwann> <inkvizitor68sl> насчёт новее не занаю... в репах всегда ведь актуальные дрова ?
<mooncatz> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=127469.0
<inkvizitor68sl> madwann, в случае с твоей видюхой - да
<inkvizitor68sl> и не мучь себя копипастингом
<inkvizitor68sl> первая буква ника, таб
<madwann> inkvizitor68sl, красава ) сенкс
<madwann> inkvizitor68sl, эх даже без эффектов уюзаю убунту и всёравно залипания всякие не устраивает вообще
<inkvizitor68sl> дык
<inkvizitor68sl> у тебя проц какой?
<jah-man> inkvizitor68sl, а для 10.10 есть?
<madwann> <inkvizitor68sl> атлон 3400
<inkvizitor68sl> jah-man, нт
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<himik> madwann: такая же хрень, но я привык
<inkvizitor68sl> jah-man, но есть плагин unity к компизу
<jah-man> inkvizitor68sl, блин...
<inkvizitor68sl> сча найду
<jah-man> inkvizitor68sl, спс)
<inkvizitor68sl> и будет круто, если ты ту статью переведешь
<himik> madwann: я с таким же процом
<inkvizitor68sl> она простая, но времени нет
<UinstonS> подскажите репы от убунту для дебиана не подойдут же?
<UinstonS> в родных нету тинт2
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/compiz-based-unity-ppa-for-ubuntu-11-04-natty.html
<inkvizitor68sl> UinstonS, нет
<madwann> himik, а графа какая?
<inkvizitor68sl> а чёёёрт
<jah-man> inkvizitor68sl, угу...11.04
<inkvizitor68sl> jah-man, можешь не переводить. но в 10.10 тоже должно встать
<inkvizitor68sl> зависимости удолетвори
<himik> madwann: а что графика? ati 4650
<jah-man> inkvizitor68sl, с моими 64 кбитами...эх..ладно.
<jah-man> inkvizitor68sl, статью завтра попробую перевестию
<madwann> himik, ну это те не s3)
<himik> madwann: ыыы, да уж
<jah-man> inkvizitor68sl, хм..а что там переводить? проще с нуля переписать)
<andreymal> а всё-таки чего сканер не работает??
<andreymal> andreymal@andreymal-desktop:~$ simple-scan
<andreymal> simple-scan: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/sane/libsane-hp2400.so.1: undefined symbol: sanei_usb_init
<andreymal> я его уже даже включил, а нифига
<Toxa_Russia> доброго времени суток) скажите, кто-нибудь имел дело с gnome-dvb-daemon
<andreymal> консоль мне сказала, что я дело не имел)
<madwann> himik, щас полезу в ебей нвидию куплю ну нафиг эту s3)
<Toxa_Russia> а то в репозитарии написано, что можно с ее помощью настроить двб-карту но что-то он завис
<jah-man> inkvizitor68sl, неа...не работает эта хрень.
<jah-man> а 11.04 слишком глючная?
<andreymal> jah-man: она через 5 месяцев выйдет, судя по названию :)
<jah-man> andreymal, через 5 месяцев стабильный релиз появится...а щас есть альфы.
<_Anton_> Добрый вечер
<jah-man> никто не знает где можно 11.04 скачать?
<_Anton_> jah-man: Возможно на трекерах
<jah-man> _Anton_, ага..на бухте уже нашел
<_Anton_> jah-man: Ну я ж говрил ;)
<jah-man> _Anton_,  =))
<_Anton_> Ни кто не хочет получить зарегистрироваться на dropbox'e по моей ссылке и тем самым прибавить 250 мб к моему хранилищу? :)
<artus> _Anton_: а слабо накрутить через вирт машину? )))
<_Anton_> Не люблю жульничать :)
<_Anton_> artus: Я бы мог накрутить со всех своих 100 милионах емейлов и проксей :)
<artus> _Anton_: там ненужны эмейлы и прокси) там надо только мак менять )
<_Anton_> artus: я не знал
<jah-man> хм..доступна только первая альфа..а должна была уже вторая выйти..
<_Anton_> artus: но все равно, в любом случае не люблю жульничать :)
<artus> _Anton_: http://truewaytags.blogspot.com/2010/05/dropbox.html на )
<_Anton_> artus: спасибо :) но как мак сменить я в курсе :)
<artus> _Anton_: ну там автоматизация процеса)
<_Anton_> Ого! Кому интересно посмотреть как мастерят марсоходы http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/msl/building_curiosity.html
<_Anton_> Только что нашел :)
<_Anton_> Работа там конечно же кипит ;)
<madwann> _Anton_, забавное лего)
<UinstonS> посоветуйте легкий текстовый редактор
<artus> nano
<UinstonS> графический
<artus> пувше
<artus> gedit
<UinstonS> ну он с гнома же
<artus> и че ?
<UinstonS> значит стянет чтонибудь еще с гнома
<inkvizitor68sl> jah-man, чего говорит?
<artus> UinstonS: эм... и что???
<artus> UinstonS: ты коробку чтоль поставил и терь так переживаеш?
<artus> UinstonS: у меня у самого коробка ) и ничего лишнего вроде не наблюдается )
<inkvizitor68sl> UinstonS, gvim
<jah-man> inkvizitor68sl, да ничего.. добавил репу, обновил список пакетов, устанавливаю unity: самая новая версия уже установлена. удаляю, ставлю по-новой: все тоже самое.
<inkvizitor68sl> [v
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> jah-man, а строчку с репой покажи?
<jah-man> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:unity/ppa
<jah-man> inkvizitor68sl, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:unity/ppa
<Corsair> если включить и не выключать какой нибудь слабенький нетбук,сколько он проработает прежде чем сгорит?
<artus> Corsair: пока электричество не кончитцо
<inkvizitor68sl> хим
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> Corsair, в смысле сгорит оО
<jah-man> inkvizitor68sl, есть идея. по-моему unity не до конца удалился.
<inkvizitor68sl> Corsair, eeepc 1000h, 2 года почти без выключений
<inkvizitor68sl> аптайм окло 90%
<rickdelscorzo> inkvizitor68sl, сильно. Это просто так получается, или с какой-то целью такой аптайм?
<rickdelscorzo> просто вроде постоянно работать только на нетбуке неудобно
<jah-man> inkvizitor68sl, глянешь лог установки?
<inkvizitor68sl> rickdelscorzo, выключать лениво
<inkvizitor68sl> и вполне удобно, кстати
<inkvizitor68sl> jah-man, всё ещё летит в приват, да
<inkvizitor68sl> jah-man, а в чём проблема?
<jah-man> inkvizitor68sl, unity старый все равно ставится.
<Bezoomie> daemon2054 ты тут?
<Corsair> inkvizitor68sl: какая у Вас цена на Acer eMachines 250-02G25i (LX.N9708.014) 10.1" ?
<Corsair> у нас вот http://compservice.in.ua/catalog/14BESRV/
<Nacht> http://gf-d.in/ 14 треков отечественного хип хопа, прослушка фри, скачивание фри, картошка фри
<Bezoomie> к Емпафи Фейс бук прикрутить можно?
<OccaM> эмпати
<Bezoomie> ну да
<OccaM> емпафи, бггг
<OccaM> если оно умеет жаббер, то можно по идее
<Bezoomie> Спасибо , можно , чет пиджин плохо с феисбуком работает
<artus> а должен разве? )
<artus> пиджин фообще плохо работает )
<Bezoomie> ну можно же )) функция есть
<Bezoomie> лучше емпати использовать?
<artus> для чего?
<Bezoomie> гугл талк феис бук и ирк
<SergeyIT> ночи!
<artus> для жабира gajim, для irc weechat )
<OccaM> под линь наверное gajim самый няшный
<OccaM> и никакие там эмпати и пиджины
<artus> SergeyIT: ее самой )
<OccaM> хотя вот пиджин самый навороченый да
<OccaM> и видеочат гугловский умеет
<Nacht> http://sc.gf-d.in/subdmn/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=22
<artus> а кому он нужен если есть скайп ? )
<Bezoomie> Кто умеет?
<SergeyIT> OccaM, а я вот других и не знаю - пиджин устраивает
<Bezoomie> SergeyIT: у меня на пиджине феисбук плохо работает
<artus> Nacht: это к чему было?
<Nacht> artus: ну как? Это было к луне
<SergeyIT> Bezoomie, значит - выкинуть фейбук )
<OccaM> SergeyIT: это главное )
<artus> @voice Nacht
<Bezoomie> блин но он нужен
<Nacht> artus: не надо мне войс я мужик
<Nacht> @devoice me
<OccaM> фейсбук работает на страничке фейсбук.ком
<OccaM> очень неплохо
<artus> @kick Nacht пункт 4.4 правил
<inkvizitor68sl> а с каких пор gajim не умеет видео то?
<inkvizitor68sl> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jingle_(%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BB)
<Bezoomie> а где про этот клиент прочитать? gajim
<ozstr1ker> кто занимается цифро фото съмкой?
<tutnak> никто pokertracker не ставил под wine?
<inkvizitor68sl> Bezoomie, gajim.org
<mooncatz> Здорова, народ! Есть люди, которые шарят в вайфае и возможных проблемах с дровами на него?
<OccaM> есть! я шарю в вайфае
<artus> на вайфай дрова не нужны )
<ozstr1ker> mooncatz шарить много не надо надо только найти дрова под ваш чипсет
<artus> он или работает или нет )
<OccaM> и во всех драйверах к нему
<mooncatz> ozstr1ker: там проблема поинтересней. http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=127469.0
<ozstr1ker> artus привет протестил я флешки
<mooncatz> ozstr1ker: Буду рад любой помощи.
<artus> ozstr1ker: и как ? )
<ozstr1ker> artus не сказать что очень быстро но ве же 8гб копирует на винт за 14 мин
<artus> ну и норм )
<ozstr1ker> artus кароче чем больше объем копирования тем медленней
<artus> не))) чем больше файлов тем медленее)
<Corsair> Доброй ночи всем
<ozstr1ker> artus а так могу сказать что если поштучно на corsair survivor копировать файлы то она реально хавает их на 21миг ин сек)
<mooncatz> OccaM: это хорошо, не посмотришь тему на форуме? Я там всё расписал, что мог :)
<ozstr1ker> ну я вообщем доволен мотелись с другом по украине с кучей хорошей музыки на ней и причем алпайн без проблем прочитал объем в 8гиг
<artus> ozstr1ker: да я как то для больших обемов карман пользую) посему  флешка есть флешка ) а переплачивать 3ную цену за скорость как то не вижу смысла )
<OccaM> mooncatz: а почему бы не купить роутер вайфая?
<ozstr1ker> artus согласен по дизайн тож глаз радует
<artus> щас покажу те дизайн который радует глаз )
<OccaM> mooncatz: зачем делать интернет через жопу?
<ozstr1ker> mooncatz да роутер в помощь а так вам надо сделать точку доступа чтоб раздавать я так не делал не могу ничем помочь сори
<ozstr1ker> artus давай но вроде ты видел что я приобрел
<mooncatz> OccaM: потому что денег нет :) Сейчас извращаюсь, как могу - с ноутом шла семёрка home basic, расшариваю через неё, когда нужно. Но всё, что нужно мне, на убунте, так что это очень неудобно. Да и вообще, решить такую проблему было бы познавательно.
<ozstr1ker> причем получилось все очень недорого у официалов
<mooncatz> ozstr1ker: Спасибо и на этом :)
<ozstr1ker> mooncatz да молодца надо уметь решать вопросы своими силами! респект!
<OccaM> mooncatz: а где, в каком месте ты живешь, где так плохо с 1 тысячей рублей на роутер?
<ozstr1ker> mooncatz вероятно вам надо стать сервером чтоб раздавать все для всех
<mooncatz> OccaM: Обычно с тысячей рублей на роутер плохо после покупки двух ноутов... :)
<ozstr1ker> mooncatz лучше не покупать чертичто
<ozstr1ker> рекомендую cisco
<OccaM> mooncatz: может быть, попробовать одолжить 1 тысячу рублей? или взять краткосрочный кредит в банке?
<ozstr1ker> не одалживайте и не давайте взаймы и все у вас будет хорошо!
<OccaM> ozstr1ker: зачем ему циска дома, где нужен просто интернет?
<mooncatz> OccaM: роутер будет определённо, но хотелось бы понять, что не так с вайфаем на убунте. Ведь система "один ноутбук получает интернет и отдаёт его другому" прекрасно может работать и без роутера.
<ozstr1ker> такие советы называются придумай сам себе на жопу приключения
<artus> ozstr1ker: в приват улител дизайн )
<ozstr1ker> у меня циска дома и все довольны и рады
<ozstr1ker> wrt 54gl старой прошивки и без заморочки
<ozstr1ker> artus спасибо сейчас заценим
<mooncatz> ozstr1ker: Циску? Мне? Может, мне ещё и чартерный рейс себе прикупить - летать до дома, а не на поезде ездить? Нет уж, спасибо :) Думаю, обойдусь ASUS'ом, но не факт.
<Bezoomie> помогите плиз с настроикой gajim
<OccaM> mooncatz: несомненно, любопытство медика-аспиранта, которому интересно попробовать удалить гланды через жопу - похвально. Но может быть не стоит плодить сущности без необходимости?
<Bezoomie> чет не понимаю как тут
<ozstr1ker> mooncatz писал выше что разумное вложение денег никогда не подводит
<mooncatz> OccaM: С вашей бритвой знакомы, спасибо. Переформулирую - роутер будет через неделю-две, до этого нет возможности раздать интернет из-под линукса, только из-под винды. Вопрос - как это сделать?
<ozstr1ker> artus ахах ну это же хенд мейд респект!
<Bezoomie> Люди подскажите как настроить gajim
<artus> ozstr1ker: ну дык ) зато дизагн как гритцо )
<ozstr1ker> у меня была идея сделать буратино из палена)
<artus> Bezoomie: а что его настраивать?
<ozstr1ker> дизай на пять+
<Bezoomie> Учетные записи
<ozstr1ker> кто шарит в цифровой съемке?
<ozstr1ker> давайте потрем
<Bezoomie> Джабер орг включен , как добавить гугл талк
<ozstr1ker> мне нужен штатив посоветуйте полноценную полупрофи модель?
<artus> ozstr1ker: ток флудить не тут)
<ozstr1ker> artus не дядь я по делу
<ozstr1ker> ты смари как они люди оживились в решение проблемы человека с вафлей)
<OccaM> mooncatz: http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/88281/
<OccaM> вот рецепт рукопашный, а вообще через network-manager все легко поднимается парой движений
<ozstr1ker> artus кстати в киеве были только погодка нас намочила да ничего
<OccaM> mooncatz: а вот тут есть роутеры от 850 руб http://market.yandex.ru/search.xml?&text=wifi%20роутер&hid=723087&srnum=68&how=aprice&np=1
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, помоги ему
<artus> кому именно?
<ozstr1ker> artus и еще юзали лайфовый инет по 6гр за 50мб в сутки на е61 очень даже достойно для путешественника + разговоры с россией по 50 коп кароче все нам в Украине понравилось)
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, Bezoomie, с gajim
<artus> дык ище де у мну был под рукой ман
<Bezoomie> вообще не понимаю как тут настраивать
<ozstr1ker> gajim это чего то знакомое встречалось уже
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, да нафиг ман то?
<ozstr1ker> artus дядь а как ты относишься к букам DELL?
<inkvizitor68sl> в гуи расскажи куда тыкать
<Bezoomie> выбрал  Джабер.орг
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: дык поставить его надо сначала )
<artus> Bezoomie: http://trac.gajim.org/wiki/GajimGoogleTalk
<artus> ozstr1ker: лежит... поломаный немного) а так они да ) хороши )
<Bezoomie> типа показал что я доступен , как прикрутить гугл талк не понимаю
<ozstr1ker> artus я так и думал что я на правильном пути)
<artus> ))
<ozstr1ker> а чего они мучаются в пиджене все есть
<ozstr1ker> http://listen.grooveshark.com/s/Strobe/2nZnTd
<Bezoomie> ozstr1ker:  впиджине перестал работать феисбук
<ozstr1ker> Bezoomie да я как то им и не пользуюсь
<Bezoomie> я пользуюсь
<ozstr1ker> читаю отвечаю в блоги но сам не веду а надо?
<Bezoomie> вот и ищу норм клиент
<ozstr1ker> gwibber не подходит?
<Bezoomie> мне блоги не нужны
<Bezoomie> чат нужен
<Michahel> Для большей ясности вопроса, прилагаю скриншот - http://static.itmages.ru/i/10/1206/h_1291584714_29aac6f6b5.png, как можно сделать так, чтобы невозможно было изменять поле input, чтобы выглядело более убедительно, что это неактивный элемент управления в диалоговом окне?
<ozstr1ker> irc rulezZz
<ozstr1ker> irssi там все есть)
<ozstr1ker> только надо наловчится хых
<artus> Bezoomie: ну что... настроил? )
<Bezoomie> нет еще ща отпишусь
<ozstr1ker> Michahel а что это?
<Michahel> ozstr1ker: это я разрабытываю утилиту для себя
<ozstr1ker> about:config
<Michahel> в виде htm-приложения
<ozstr1ker> Michahel что она умеет делать?
<Michahel> ozstr1ker: основная цель это подготовить словарь для СМП Терус 2.1
<ozstr1ker> Michahel так словарей навалом всяких в .txt
<Michahel> ozstr1ker: Эта утилита позволяет быстро получить словарь в формате Терус на основе Словаря Он-Лайн, при этом исходные слова берутся из текста, предназначенного для перевода.
<Michahel> Ну, мне больше нравится именно этот http://www.slovar.co.il/translate.php
<ozstr1ker> Michahel такое уже есть в лисе у меня есть утилита которая одим кликом переводит мне выделенные фразы
<ozstr1ker> я не говорю на иврите)
<Bezoomie> Артус настроил
<artus> ну и хорошо )
<Bezoomie> спс те и инквизитору
<ozstr1ker> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/918/
<serega3907> есть тут кто?
<SergeyIT> никого
<artus> неа
<serega3907> помогите решить одну вроде бы простейшую проблему
<serega3907> щя напишу
<serega3907> ток сильно не смейтись)))))
<artus> serega3907: ток того)) не более 256 символов в произведении)
<serega3907> )))))))))) перестаньте)))
<artus> я серьезно)
<SergeyIT> щас войну и мир запостит
<artus> главное чтоб не из под пиджина )
<serega3907> немогу добавить репозиторий в центре приложений, во т этот   http://ppa.launchpad.net/qutim/qutim.svn/ubuntu
<serega3907> кнопка добавить неактивна
<ozstr1ker> http://listen.grooveshark.com/s/Lava_Lava_feadz_Aval_Aval_Mix_/H3EXa
<ozstr1ker> это потому что надо послушать этот трек
<serega3907> я серьезно
<ozstr1ker> никто не сомневался
<serega3907> все с вами ясно
<ozstr1ker> послушал уже?)
<serega3907> неможеш\нехочеш помоч сиделбы ....
<artus> serega3907: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:qutim/qutim.svn
<ozstr1ker> хм странно я тебе ссылку ценную дал на все случаи жизни а ты говоришь что не можешь)
<serega3907> artus ну это же не совсем то
<artus> че это?
<artus> самое то )
<serega3907> ))
<ozstr1ker> все то тебе ща нальёт
<serega3907> ozstr1ker заткнись
<ozstr1ker> не хами
<artus> serega3907: а через синаптик надо deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/qutim/qutim.svn/ubuntu karmic main добавлять (со скидкой на дистр)
<serega3907> ну а ты не тупи
<artus> харе цапатцо) не в детском саду )
<ozstr1ker> молчу)
<serega3907> artus  у меня 10.04  lucid main добавить?
<artus> угу
<artus> serega3907: ток через sudo add-apt-repository проще и быстрее)) оно и ключи сразу добавит)
<ozstr1ker> это называется такси на дубровку заказывали
<serega3907> блин понял свою ошибку,я вначале deb не написал)))
<serega3907> спасибо
<artus> :)
<serega3907> ozstr1ker с тобой все ясно
<ozstr1ker> serega3907 сережа что тебе ясно?
<ozstr1ker> проясни это момент
<serega3907> да то что толку от тебя сдесь 0
<ozstr1ker> голову надо включать когда чтото делаешь
<artus> хватит бузить
<Ilang> ночи
<ozstr1ker> я общась с людьми по интересам и не до сук сережа мне уже)
<artus> @voice ozstr1ker
<ozstr1ker> artus эй а как же древне русский язык
<artus> ozstr1ker: не обращай внимания и раслабсо
<serega3907> вот и общайся по интересам,а новичкам ерунду всякую нехер писать. поэтому и толку от тебя здесь никакого
<artus> ozstr1ker: а тут толерантность по отношению к другим играет )
<ozstr1ker> да мне вообщем не решает это
<artus> @voice serega3907
<ozstr1ker> serega3907 надо маны читать а потом писать
<artus> и да
<ozstr1ker> как банный лист теперь
<artus> @kick serega3907 не материмся
<ozstr1ker> artus слух
<ozstr1ker> у что люкспорт закрыли?
<artus> это кто?
<Ilang> что за ерунда на 10.04 gnome не устанавливаеться? пишет --   gnome: Зависит: swfdec-mozilla но его невозможно установить
<serega3907> (
<artus> Ilang: что ставиш то?
<ozstr1ker> artus хм ты мне ссылку давал где я видео пол года онлайн смотрел, украинский файлообменник и теперь там ничего не посмотреть ни скачать, видать либо сервер накрылся либо прокуратура плачет)
<Ilang> gnome и ставлю
<Ilang> install gnome
<ozstr1ker> Ilang да такая же ерунда
<Ilang> так в чем дело?
<artus> ozstr1ker: ex.ua
<ozstr1ker> Ilang не заморачивайся
<Ilang> как гном поставить?
<ozstr1ker> artus уху оно
<ozstr1ker> Ilang он у тебя стоит
<Ilang> неа
<ozstr1ker> Ilang да только версия новая
<Ilang> стоит gnome-core
<artus> ozstr1ker: а й тя ip какой страны светится?
<ozstr1ker> artus у меня ничего странного я без прокси
<Ilang> не стоит говрю
<ozstr1ker> Ilang ну там зависимости тебе не дадут поставить забудь
<Ilang> что знач ит что значит забудь...
<Ilang> забыть про убунту?
<Ilang> как про линукс
<ozstr1ker> Ilang да не оно тебе ничего не решит
<ozstr1ker> Ilang чего тебе не хватает сейчас в твоей убунту?
<Ilang> ozstr1ker:  чеево?
<Ilang> кто это ozstr1ker  ?
<Ilang> мне нужен полновесный gnome
<ozstr1ker> Ilang ну ты пишешь что у тебя вылетает ошибка когда ты хочешь через снаптик поставить пакет gnome а на самом деле это как я понимаю уже старая его версия и тебе оно не надо потому что у меня тож он не ставится и я как только непробывал собрать эти пакеты а с
<Ilang> я про синаптик и слова не написал...
<ozstr1ker> Ilang н енаписал но ошибка зависимостей одна
<ozstr1ker> какая разница
<Ilang> дожились (
<ozstr1ker> чего?
<Ilang> gnome с реп не ставиться
<Ilang> за что им там премии платят...
<ozstr1ker> все они нормально сделали
<XuMuK> ку
<artus> q
<inkvizitor68sl> кто помнит как звали блокнот онлайн? \
<inkvizitor68sl> f
<inkvizitor68sl> а
<inkvizitor68sl> вспомнил
<MadWann> inkvizitor68sl, скажи как я тоже забыл
<OccaM> евернот ?
<OccaM> какашка еще та )
<OccaM> наглядное пособие "как не надо писать программы"
<inkvizitor68sl> sync.in
<MadWann> гугл блокнт пожалуй лучший и плагин в мозилу хорош
<artus> у гугла помимо доков еще и блокнот есть?
<MadWann> artus, https://www.google.com/accounts/ServiceLogin?service=notebook&passive=true&nui=1&continue=http://www.google.ru/notebook/&followup=http://www.google.ru/notebook/&hl=ru
<MadWann> как удалить последнию панель гнома?
<inkvizitor68sl> жесть
<MadWann> где?
 * inkvizitor68sl понял что кончилось время для развлечени, когда при вводе "ba" в строку браузера первым появился не bash.org.ru, а backports.debian.org
<artus> ы
<inkvizitor68sl> я тут чего понял только что
<inkvizitor68sl> Россия якобы получила в 2010м году 8090,0 млрд руб.
<inkvizitor68sl> германия - ~9 500 млрд рублей
<inkvizitor68sl> вас ничего не удивляет?
<ozstr1ker> как не печально но ничего
<inkvizitor68sl> у нас - ресурсы
<inkvizitor68sl> у германии - ничего, кроме налогов по сути.
<inkvizitor68sl> ну там немного производства ещё выжило
<inkvizitor68sl> anyway не сравнится с нашим
<ozstr1ker> трудолюбивый и добропорядочный народ
<elfaimer> как раз в производсте России до Германии еще топать и топать
<ozstr1ker> у нас корчи и калупалово
<inkvizitor68sl> elfaimer, пфф... не шути так
<inkvizitor68sl> у нас с производством ввсё круто.
<MadWann> <ozstr1ker>  точно
<inkvizitor68sl> только заводики надо запустить, да.
<elfaimer> одна из самых сильных экономик в мире
<inkvizitor68sl> а то в городе Тамбов 8 заводов, а ни один не работает.
<ozstr1ker> жаль что зашла такая тема
<MadWann> кста я вот щас с Германии вам пишу)
<ozstr1ker> сколько заводов Харькове я промолчу
<Galaxy2000> хлестать себя полезно  или нестоит ?
<ozstr1ker> видать ты заслужил это
<inkvizitor68sl> MadWann, застрелю
<MadWann> ГГ)
<ozstr1ker> что за агрессия
<Galaxy2000> агрессивные гопнеги ?
<inkvizitor68sl> слушайте.
<Galaxy2000> внимаем
<inkvizitor68sl> даже у голландии - около 6 000 мрд рублей
<inkvizitor68sl> они то ан чём зарабатывают?
<inkvizitor68sl> не на конопле же
<elfaimer> inkvizitor68sl: на селедке))
<inkvizitor68sl> бгг
<inkvizitor68sl> так у нас селедки больше
<inkvizitor68sl> на порядок
<ozstr1ker> кароче скажу что здесь дела не поправятся пока власть не у народа а дай народу власть так дубет анархия а сейчас реальный деспотизм где нету будующего есть только рабство и помещичество
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: им по накурке кажетцо что у них 6к мильярдов )
<inkvizitor68sl> да лан
<ozstr1ker> у германии все производство по всему миру
<inkvizitor68sl> просто у власти должен появиться человек
<MadWann> inkvizitor68sl, от каво получила 8090,0 млрд
<inkvizitor68sl> которому в месяц надо не 1 млрд рублей
<inkvizitor68sl> а 1 млн рублей
<elfaimer> это я
<inkvizitor68sl> и чтобы всех чинуш также убавил в тратах
<ozstr1ker> кросовки адидас ты когда немецкие носил и носил ли ты такие вообще) а я застал времена и успел поносить) хотя для себя они еще шют!
<elfaimer> давайте мне 1 млн рублей
<inkvizitor68sl> и резко сразу всё станет хорошо
<Galaxy2000> чинуш казнить
<artus> эм... а вам не кажетцо что 6-8к мильярдов уе как то многовато )
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, мильярдов?
<inkvizitor68sl> мы тут о триллионах
<inkvizitor68sl> рублей правда
<MadWann> Путин мафикоф крышует ваЮвай!
<inkvizitor68sl> но всё же
<ozstr1ker> просто надо хороших добрых волонтеров которые все это дело разрешат в пользу робингуда)
<Galaxy2000> медвед , просто медвед из инета
<ozstr1ker> все друг друга поняли)
<MadWann> ГГ
<ozstr1ker> и бабулесы будут работать на людей
<ozstr1ker> ворованые
<ozstr1ker> просто никомы сидеть не охото в случае гайм овера)
<fffars> привет всем
<MadWann> fffars, здрасте
<ozstr1ker> а они там сколково и еще че разрабатывают
<ozstr1ker> когда люди кто шарит их пасут
<elfaimer> надо было немцев еще в 45-м согнать всех в Сибирь, Казахстан и т.п., на заводы
<Galaxy2000> чубайсу это доверили вроде
<fffars> вопрос: fgets считывает строку с пробелами, но не приостанавливает программу. тоесть следущий printf сразу вылазит. что делать?
<Galaxy2000> зюганов по телеку говорил что выделили на перспективные проекты 200 млрд
<Galaxy2000> а дали бабло единицам
<ozstr1ker> а заводы стоят, пенсионеры чахнут, дети и их родители в ужасе, а слуги народа набивают под шумок свои кармашки и шечки пока не грохнули
<Galaxy2000> и всем этим рулит чубайс
<Galaxy2000> поистине роснанопил
<ozstr1ker> зюганов чубайс и прочии упыри это ад
<Galaxy2000> зюганов тему сказал
<Galaxy2000> он там с жириком на пару был
<ozstr1ker> все это слова
<Galaxy2000> это конечно не значит что он не такой же
<ozstr1ker> я верю в дела
<fffars> вопрос: fgets считывает строку с пробелами, но не приостанавливает программу. тоесть следущий printf сразу вылазит. что делать?
<MadWann> Жирик мужик! Россию подняЛ!)
<Galaxy2000> Жирик сетует на то что типа у них мало депутатов
<Galaxy2000> 93 % это единая россия
<Galaxy2000> у жирика связаны руки
<fffars> бунту за Жирика!
<Galaxy2000> с другой сторны жирик такой же как и они все
<Galaxy2000> упырь
<fffars> да что ж такое
<fffars> вопрос: fgets считывает строку с пробелами, но не приостанавливает программу. тоесть следущий printf сразу вылазит. что делать?
<MadWann> щитаю всё политику мразью не одного человека там нет и не будет
<MadWann> во фак уже русскую грамматику начинаю забывать
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice MadWann
<fffars> факинээсссхооулл
<fffars> вопрос: fgets считывает строку с пробелами, но не приостанавливает программу. тоесть следущий printf сразу вылазит. что делать?
<xoma> ктонить рагнарок онлайн пробовал под вайном пускать?
<MadWann> inkvizitor68sl, тащи ружьё
<Galaxy2000> когда тебя имеют , а ты считаешь имеющего мразю и ничего не делаешь тоже плохо
<MadWann> fffars, зачем флудишь люди уже сто раз прочитали твой вопрос ) Жирика на тебя нет!
<fffars> Убунты на Жирика нет
<MadWann> Galaxy2000, Вас имеют) меня нет я в нормальной стране живу где к людям прислушиваются
<xoma> тоесть ты не из россии?
<MadWann> Нет
<ozstr1ker> вот скажите мне на милось где эта вся шушира когда у героя труда с 50 летним стажем работы пенсия предположим 1500р а у военного который под пули ребят молодых пускал чтоб шкуру свою защитить 5000р а этот человек может быть от бычного рабочего на заводе к
<xoma> эх...
<MadWann> о в рот мне что там за китаЕС пишет
<xoma> у меня дед принадлежил к обеим категориям. пенсия 20к
<MadWann> каким это категориям?
<xoma> при том 5к уходит на оплату квартиры
<xoma> ну и герой труда и в войне учавтсовал)
<MadWann> и 20к всего?
<xoma> участвовал*
<ozstr1ker> учавствовал полюбому
<xoma> стаж 130 примерно лет. по 2-3 смены работал всю жизнь
<xoma> и 20к
<ozstr1ker> суть в том что пора бомбить эту контору правда для этого надо пригласить тех людей кто сможет грамотно управлять этим быдлом чтоб никого не убивать потому что обычна революция это кровь
<Galaxy2000> упырям пох  на чернобыльцов , ветеранов вов инвалидов  , их религия - деньги
<xoma> тебе бы власть такую.. удержался бы?
<artus> @kick Galaxy2000 не материмся!
<inkvizitor68sl> wine: Install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables
<inkvizitor68sl> чорт
<Galaxy2000> модерасты такие модерасты ...
<xoma> хм.. а нет же можно к вайну прикрутить?
<xoma> .NET всмысле
<Galaxy2000> роботы блин =)
<fffars> Скажите хоть чтоли как конец строки повесить на энтер. тобишь конец строки - ctrl+d
<ozstr1ker> а я помню школу в киеве 5 класс это было в 96г когда первые в столовку идут чернобылцы и им выдают поек а дети бандитов - быдло встречают их на выходе бьют и отбирают все либо заставляют делится так и на заводах людей на зарплаты кидали да везде все это Ð
<Galaxy2000> что происходит ?
<ozstr1ker> 248 школа
<ozstr1ker> если память не изменяет
<Galaxy2000> тогда понятно
<ozstr1ker> чего?
<Galaxy2000>  248 школа
<ozstr1ker> плохая?
<Galaxy2000> хз
<ozstr1ker> ты киевский?
<Galaxy2000> факт в том что школа
<Galaxy2000> я нед
<artus> @kick Galaxy2000 не материмся!
<fffars> Скажите хоть чтоли как конец строки повесить на энтер. тобишь конец строки - ctrl+d
<xopek> fffars, а что такое fgets
<ozstr1ker> ты не понял сути
<fffars> fgets - чтение из потока
<Galaxy2000> артус не будь дрянью
<artus> @voice Galaxy2000
<xopek> fffars, а зачем ты его юзаешь?
<Galaxy2000> не веди себя как робот
<ozstr1ker> он все правильно делает
<artus> а ты не матерись
<fffars> xopek: чтобы прочитать поток с клавы  с пробелами
<Galaxy2000> не где ж мат ?
<ozstr1ker> ведите себя подабающи
<MadWann> статус ГОЛОС что позволяет делать?
<Galaxy2000> хз ?
<Galaxy2000> это мат ?
<ozstr1ker> арать)
<Galaxy2000> ппц
<Galaxy2000> диктатура
<artus> @kban Galaxy2000 иди выспись
<inkvizitor68sl> !v
<ubuntuhelp> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<ozstr1ker> что же прокси в голубе не фурычит кто знает как правильно вообить настройки в него?
<xopek> fffars, увы я не знаком с фгетс
<Galaxy2000> дрянь ты !
<Galaxy2000> пока ... поду спать =)
<MadWann> народ да успакойтесь мож)
<artus> ))
<ozstr1ker> да вроде все тихо
<MadWann> ладно и я спать счастливо , до завтра!
<ozstr1ker> бб
<fffars> кто нибудь подскажет мне по Си?
<MadWann> fffars,  у тебя тут сериозные дела нанось глядя я сомтрю)
<fffars> сурьоз!
<san4o> fffars: до меня только сейчас дошло что ты о файлах с Си спрашивал =)))
<fffars> я использую фгетс для ввода с клавы)
<artus> @mode -b *!~gmen2000@95.78.1.138
<san4o> кто нибуть linux from scratch  ковырял ?
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<san4o> inkvizitor68sl: как впечптления ? хочется для образовательных целей че нить толковое
<artus> фсем сновв
<inkvizitor68sl> бугога
<inkvizitor68sl> не ставь LFS в образовательных целях
<inkvizitor68sl> ничему не научишься
<inkvizitor68sl> слаку поставь лучш
<san4o> inkvizitor68sl: да хочется как конструктор чтобы с самого нуля и пакетного менеджера нету, все вручную нужно,  но документация мне не понравилась по нему
<san4o> LFS
<inkvizitor68sl> слака
<san4o> inkvizitor68sl: пасиб попробую
<TomFarr> ночера
#ubuntu-ru 2011-11-28
<shenmue> чот не особо блистает разнообразием гш
 * baronos[work] ничего, ничего, скоро придет просветление народу про гш))
<shenmue> ы
<shenmue> не особо он и настраиваемый
<shenmue> гугление дало два десятка расширенный которые копируют то что было в гном 2
<baronos[work]> Да нафига из слона муху делать, это г3, овершенно другая де, не похожая на г2. Она по своему интересна, просто надо привыкнуть))))
<baronos[work]> Фаллбэк попробуй, там альт+правый клик по панели апплеты ставит)
<shenmue> панель. меню. убрали апллеты и убрали всё отполированае продуманное меню плюс добавили сотни глюков
<shenmue> собстна не понятно над чем они трудились
<baronos[work]> Консерваторы))))
<shenmue> прощай компиз. прощай сотни прог для гном2. линукс идет вперед шагами назад. снова будут создавать велосипеды
<baronos[work]> Фаллбэк+компиз+апплеты вот тебе аля г2.
<shenmue> это н удивительно что расширений штук 20 за год релиза. кому это надо вообще?
<baronos[work]> Да потому что они не нужны, гш и так удобный, просто ты не освоился;)
<shenmue> стал удобный когда поставил темы и вернул трей.
<shenmue> но вот как превьюшки тем посмотретьь? как изменять в них цвета? как увидеть что за иконки ?
<baronos[work]> На гном лук посмотрел иконки, понравились, запихал. Посмотрел тему, понравилась, запихал. В чем проблема.
<shenmue> =)забыл как в гном два было? у меня сотни тем. мне каждую по названию на гном луке просматривать?
<Emplitz> а ты всю сотню одновременно используешь?
<shenmue> нет конечно. элементы из разных тем собираю в одну.
<baronos[work]> Гш - это классического типа в минималистических черно-белых тонах.
<shenmue> чую дальше гном снова обрастет полезной няшностью а потом в гном 4 снова все выпилят
<shenmue> baronos[work], http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-2011-11-28%2007:47:10.png ргба жалка нету
<baronos[work]> Есть ргба в настройках твик тула для шрифтов
<shenmue> baronos[work], а где точнее не помнишь?
<baronos[work]> Я сегодня тебе найду, настройку для уменьшения растояния между иконками на панели;)
<baronos[work]> В шрифтах вроде бы
<shenmue> не. шеллл прозрачный а гтк нет. в шрифтах нет таково.
<baronos[work]> Щас приеду домой помогу с остальным.
<shenmue> да собстна проблем нет
<shenmue> гуглил всю ночь. что как и куда
<shenmue> http://mintlinux.ru/images/photos/88cf903e6154b80350278c60fe1437fb.jpg хочу сделать как прежде. гугление мне тут подсказало то надо самому прогером становится =) по другому никак
<baronos[work]> Это не гш
<shenmue> это мой гном2 =)
<baronos[work]> Я где видел этот скрин
<baronos[work]> ))
<shenmue> конечно видел =)
<baronos[work]> Кавайный;)
<shenmue> очередной качмар на гном лук. стопицот тем серые. =(
<baronos[work]> Пантеон тема для гш ни че такая)
<shenmue> почему так любят серый цвет? нипонятно
<baronos[work]> С темой гтк елемент)
<shenmue> baronos[work], у меня Nord
<baronos[work]> Это от мако зависимости))
<shenmue> единственная тема которая без страшных шрифтов работает
<baronos[work]> Мне больше нравится черный)
<shenmue> baronos[work], http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-2011-11-28%2008:08:57.png это щас как раз черный
<baronos[work]> На гш 3.3.2, пока с темами гтк повозится надо, там вообще через gsetting все делать надо))
<baronos[work]> Гтк черный смотрится отл. с черным гш;) имхо)
<baronos[work]> Мне нравитмя эмпати, он в фоне висит, и работает. И классно через уведомления отвечать на сообщения))
<shenmue> а у меня расширение на гаджим
<baronos[work]> Скайп поставил?
<shenmue> тока что оно делает хз. ибо описание у расширенний тоже отсуствуют
<shenmue> нет. я не юзаю скайп
<baronos[work]> Это расширение привязывает его к нотифи, так же отвечать на сообщения можно.
<baronos[work]> Перепутал
<baronos[work]> Гаджим не юзал, спутал с пиджином)
<shenmue> гаджим жаббер клиент. на гтк
<baronos[work]> У меня жаббер через эмпати)
<baronos[work]> Хотя хз зачем он мне, но зареган))
<shenmue> а у меня ирц через жаббер. контакт аська рсс почта и т.д.
<baronos[work]> Ясно)
<baronos[work]> Блин где сменщик, домой хочу уже(
<shenmue> baronos[work], у тебя theme selector работал?
<baronos[work]> Выбор тем гш имеешб ввиду?
<baronos[work]> ь*
<baronos[work]> Открытие тем гг через файлы?
<baronos[work]> гш*
<shenmue> превьюшки тем через меню слева наверху
<shenmue> там на скрине где у меня журнал слева меню тем появляется
<baronos[work]> Я это юзал еще на гш 3.0
<shenmue> не пашет видимо в 3.2
<shenmue> еще и совместимость расширений надо знать
<baronos[work]> А оно же как расширение идет?
<shenmue> да
<baronos[work]> Добавь версию 3.2.1 ему
<shenmue> самому расширению?
<baronos[work]> Ага, в него зайди, там файл будет не с кодом а с версией, и добавь ему '3.2.1'
<baronos[work]> [ '3.0' , '3.2.1' ] типо такого должно получиться)
<shenmue> baronos[work], http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-2011-11-28%2008:44:55.png
<shenmue> что за ! ?
<baronos[work]> Бывает, если конкретно не совпадает расширение))
<shenmue> =(
<baronos[work]> Хехе, а у меня всего одно расширение стоит, и все удобно и приятно)
<shenmue> видать темы
<baronos[work]> Работает расширение?
<shenmue> там почти все в мяте по дефолту были
<shenmue>  baronos[work] нет. не включается даже
<baronos[work]> ))
<shenmue> расширений мало очень =( чот я ожидал большего
<shenmue> baronos[work], merlin не ставил?
<baronos[work]> Потом привыкнешь, и будешь отказыватся от расширений, если вообще не убежишь с него
<baronos[work]> Да стоит дейли дев версион
<shenmue> он наутиль заменяет или паралельно ставится?
<Tonius> всем привет!
<Tonius> у меня возникла странная проблема на убунту сервере 2.6.35-28
<Tonius> у меня там пптп соединение с интернетом поднято
<Tonius> делаю apt-get dist-upgrade
<Tonius> и через 3-4 скачивания ppp0 остаётся висеть в ifconfig но инет пропадает
<Tonius> щас дам ссылку на сислог
<Tonius> ой... а где можно текст передать.. раньше http://paste.ubutu.com/ было... а щас что-то там не то..
<shenmue> pastebin
<Tonius> о, спасибо. тогда вот лог http://pastebin.com/GjL4Hc65
<shenmue> скучный лог
<Tonius> так в чём дело? как решить вопрос?
<boris_t> только при вызове каманды apt-get dist-upgrade,  pptp падает?
<boris_t> pptp как настроенно , через network-manager? или по нормальному? )
<Tonius> по нормальному, это сервер без иксов. попробовал щас wget`ом стянул виртуалбокс без проблем
<markmx> эм, подскажите, вот в компихзе прописал DropdownMenu 85 процентов прозрачности, а как дописать туда же титлбары окошек?
<markmx> ye bkb cfvb jrjirb
<markmx> ну или сами окошки
<User964[web]> Всем доброго времени суток!!!
<User964[web]> Есть тут люди которые помогут разобраться с пересборкой ядра ? вернее посвятить в суть ошибки которые при компиляции вылетают
<boris_t> опции поди конфликтуют
<User964[web]> если я вам скину ошибку вы мне поможете
<boris_t> !aks
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='aks'
<boris_t> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User964[web]> для справки .. в гугле смотрел
<User964[web]> ERROR: "__modver_version_show" [drivers/staging/rts5139/rts5139.ko] undefined
<User964[web]> вот в чем проблема
<User964[web]> как с этим можно бороться
<boris_t> ну он те пишет что версия не определена
<User964[web]> как это можно исправить?
<boris_t> сырцы от куда качал? патчи какие накладывал?
<User964[web]>  ничего не накладывал качал с этого сайта изменил просто поддержку ntfs и поставил свой проц(атом)
<User964[web]> единственное что сделал олдконфиг а потом его настраивал
<User964[web]> а еще порт параллельный отключил
<User964[web]> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<nicloay> блин.. опять дождь.
<User911[web]> Добрый день.
<nicloay> бобрый 911 =)
<User964[web]> Народ тут кто нить может проконсультировать по поводу пересборки ядра???
<nicloay> я когда пересобирывал.. но щас то это нафиг. - enmod или как там ..
<User911[web]> Надеюсь на помощь сообщества. У меня не получается войти в GNOME.
<nicloay> User911[web], чтож так? иксы не стартуют, или пароль забыл :) ?
<chapt> User911[web]: а какая версия дистриба? 11.10?
<chapt> и что именно не получается?
<User911[web]> В субботу подрубившись по SSH обновился(в т.ч. сделал distr-update), в воскресение отрубилось электричество. Сегодня включился и не смог войти.
<nicloay> а startx не помогает из терминала ?
<chapt> а что пишет при этом?
<User911[web]> При отжатом caps вылетате как с неверным паролем. При зажатом выдаёт "Сбой при проверке подлинности".
<User911[web]> В Консоль зашёл нормально.
<chapt> ну набери в консоли gdm start
<User911[web]> 10.04 LTS
<User911[web]> Похоже, был не прав. При отжатом капсе от смещает гуй на следующий TTY... Видимо, гном повреждён...
<User911[web]> На gdm start ответил двумя ворнингами.
<User911[web]> Failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager: Connection ":1.40" is not allowed to own service "org.gnome.DisplayManager" due to security policies in the configuration file
<nicloay> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gem ?
<nicloay> блин.. автотранслейт драный
<nicloay> gdm
<User911[web]> Could not acquire  name: bailing out
<User911[web]> Ща посмотрю... Хм...Мне ещё rkhunter говорил, что конфиги поменялись...
<User911[web]> Всё так же.
<nicloay> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<User911[web]> Не. rkhunter жаловался не на конфиги а на бинарники.
<sever> здрасти
<sever> знает кто, как сбросить в дефолт цветовые настройки в ubuntu 11.10?
<boris_t> Очистит домашнюю папку пользователя )))
<boris_t> и перезайти в систему
<chapt> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<chapt> !щз
<chapt> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<chapt> sever: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=171268.0
<Luric89> Привет все
<Luric89> возникла проблема с установкой 3г модема мтс на убунту сервере
<Luric89> системма его видит а как сделать интерфейс для того чтоб он через него подключался?
<chapt> wvdial ?
<Luric89> через него как то не нужно
<sever> chapt: по ссылке ничего нужного не нашел
<chapt> http://alexander-simakov.blogspot.com/2008/08/wvdial-linux.html
<chapt> например
<chapt> только ставить его sudo apt-get install wvdial
<sever> boris_t очистиь  домашнюю папку может и тема, но что именно очищать (все в дефолт отправлять не охото)
<Irvingel> Привет всем!
<sharikoff> chapt: ?
<Ilshat> ребят, как ник поменять на канале?
<sever> boris_t: вот так всегда, все делается методом тыка )))
<chapt> sharikoff:  ну 2.3 вроде как бы
<Kritik> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Kritik, Есть контакт.
<sharikoff> chapt: ok
<sharikoff> @voice boris_t
<User911[web]> 2 boris_t: Я отходил, извиняюсь. Если про очистку домашней папки было мне, то бесполезняк. Специально держу второго, тестового пользователя. В него то же не заходит.
<boris_t> это sever'у было адресованно
<User911[web]> Понял уже. Видимо, надо на форуме спросить.
<Irvingel> кто пользуется Pidgin подскажите плиз, когда переписываюсь с человеком в скайпе, сообщения из пиджина отправляются норм, а мне от собеседника не приходят
<Irvingel> в чем может быть проблема? настроено на 2 машинах одинаково, на одной работает на другой нет, наботает на 11.10 а на 11.04 не хочет
<Kritik> Irvingel: имеешь ввиду , что скайп и pidgin конфликтуют?
<Irvingel> видимо да
<Irvingel> либо плагин скайпа для пиджина глючит
<Kritik> Irvingel: а. у тебя скайп в пиджине. я думал отдельно запущены
<Kritik> Irvingel: а че отдельно скайп не поставишь?
<Irvingel> отдельно скайп работает, но в пиджин не отдает входящие сообщения
<Irvingel> хочу чтоб все было в одном месте
<Kritik> Irvingel: ну вполне возможно, что протокол обновили. а плагин старый
<Kritik> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Kritik, Ну понг, и что?
<dimon_s> l
<dimon_s> ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> dimon_s! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<SergeyIT> dimon_s, ку
<dimon_s> как поставить своп-файл?
<Kritik> dimon_s: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<First> всем салют, помогите лузеру
<First> поставил убунту 11,10
<First> и весь диск(окло 290 ГБ) оказался в /home и  лост+фаунд
<First> есть кто?
<Kritik> First: а че не так то
<First> вышло, что у меня хоум состоит из 2 папко Юзер(1ГБ свободного место) и Медиа(290 ГБ), но в медиа я немогу ничего сохранить
<First> а в папке Медиа есть папка lost+found
<artus> как хоум может состоять из медиа? ты чего вообще курил при установке ?
<First> та первый раз савил, ступил хорошенько
<artus> ну ставь еще раз )
<First> а без переустановки уже никак?
<artus> ну тебе ж всеравно влом читать то что пишут )
<artus> так что в твоем случае никак
<dimon_s> Kritik благодарю)
<SergeyIT> сурово )
<First> а без переустановки, что никак?
<First> помогите пожалуйста
<Kritik> как я знаю, lost+found появляется при крахе системы
<artus> Oo
<Kritik> или все таки не так?
<SergeyIT> не так
<First> просто lost+found оказалось все свободное место
<artus> First, ты признайся, нафига ты монтировал вместо /home в /media ?
<First> можно как то его удалить, если включить установку убунту заново?
<artus> First, так и быть, даю подсказку, гугли про fstab )
<Kritik> ну значит там находятся файлы, которые удалось восстановить после диск чека
<artus> Kritik, нет, это значит что туда примаунчена fs
<First> мне хотябы 10 ГБ осовободить и будет достаточно
<Kritik> artus: я не про этого юезра говорю
<Kritik> юзера*
<First> просто у меня остался только 1Гб свободного, а мне хотябы 10 надо
<artus> Kritik, я тебе не про юзера и говорю
<artus> First, повторяю еще раз, ты все свободно место вместо того чтоб в /home монтировать привязал к /media
<artus> посему иди читай про fstab
<SergeyIT> и про разбивку диска
<Kritik> artus:а че если примонтировано не через fstab )
<artus> Kritik, ты тоже иди читай :D
<Kritik> artus: ну вот у меня диск монтирвоан. но fstabе нет записи про него )
<artus> ато у тебя какие то альтернативный знания ))) о крахе системы и монтировании не через фстаб при установке системы)
 * SergeyIT не дожидаясь команды, тоже пошел читать...
<Kritik> artus: это просто у тебя стандартные решения только в голове )
<Onkeltem> Kritik: man fusermount
<Kritik> чето все посылают читать )
<Onkeltem> Kritik: монтируется обычно через fuse, это оч правильная штука
 * Onkeltem не читал на сам деле предыдущий чат
<artus> Onkeltem, /home ? через фузе ? еще один любитель веществ? )))
<Onkeltem> artus: / - мне достаточно )
<SergeyIT> Kritik, а в mtab'e?
<Kritik> SergeyIT: там есть
<Onkeltem> artus: говорю, не читал, а что хоме не через fstab монтируется?
<artus> Onkeltem, ну мы разбираем пример с отдельным разделом для хоума )
<Onkeltem> artus: а понял. Тогда fstab, не?
<artus> Onkeltem, ну и я грю что да, а у критика свое видинье оказываетцо)
<Onkeltem> ааа )
<artus> критики они такие ))
<artus> с расширеным сознанием )
<Kritik> artus: вот вот ) а вообще я ниче против фстаба не говорил. )
<First> что то  я прочитал про fstab, все равно не пойму, что мне сделать с разелом lost+found
<SergeyIT> ничего
<artus> First, ничего , перемаунти раздел в /home и все
<Kritik> artus: а mount , это неправильный способ монтирования? )
<First> сейчас пробую.....
<artus> Kritik, кого ? хомяка ? в твоем случае правильный, тебе можно
<artus> :D
<artus> First, в фстабе uuid=********* /media , так вот вместо /media сделай /home и в ребут
<Onkeltem> чет по ходу у всех удачно выхи прошли )
<baronos> хола хола)
<Onkeltem> baronos: и тебе
<Kritik> baronos: прив
<SergeyIT> baronos, чего снилось? ГШ в виндоуз?
<First> <artus>   попросту UUID=d0d2cec6-554c-42f6-ae63-0be119c56c41 /home/media    сделать UUID=........................../home и ребут?
<First> я так понял?
<artus> Oo
<artus> эмм
<artus> да
<Kritik> baronos: чет у гш такая проблема появилась. жму в хроме открыть торрент файл и ноль реакции. захожу в обзор и выбираю transmission - появляется выбор папки. Это Ilshat
<baronos> SergeyIT: Боже упаси гш в виндоус)) Я к сожалению не спал после работы((
<baronos> Kritik: я понял что это ты;) Я от трансисион отказался, qbittorent у меня открывает без проблем и в хромиуме 15, и хроме 17
<First> <artus>  что то сохранить не получается(
<Kritik> я наверно все ж перейду в классик версию. как то более привычно после 10ки
<baronos> Че то мне не нравиться то что разраб марлина с элементари собрался растоваться, походу затянеться его разработка, если какой то дистр не подхватит его еще.
<artus> First, логично) sudo же
<Kritik> artus: правильно говорить "не sudo же" )
<baronos> Это какие такие задачи надо выполнять в гш, чтоб он был не удобен?))
<Kritik> baronos: ну я не говорил, что он неудобен )
<baronos> http://zee-nix.blogspot.com/2011/11/behold-boxes.html
<baronos> аля виртуалбокс гнома)
<First> в fstabе не выходит сохранится....(( писец
<artus> First, вопервых не ругайся, во вторых sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<artus> и вообще, сначала читаем о системе а уже потом начинаем ковырять , дети взрощеные гейцем блин
<artus> First, http://ubuntologia.ru/
<Kritik> artus: в винде тоже есть права
<artus> Kritik, и ?
<Kritik> artus: забей
<Kritik> кстати, прикольно звучит "гейцем". и правильно, с маленькой буквы надо
<baronos> artus: ты про checkinstall вчера типу говорил собирать исходники?
<artus> угу
<baronos> ок спс
<sinarionn> кто знает программу под убунту для создания мультизагрузочной флешки
<sinarionn> гуевую только :)
<nicloay> блин во тупняк нашел, подскажите как делать поиск по сабдерикториям (например мне нужно взять исключительно файлы в /dir1/.*/dir3)
<nicloay> а.. все
<baronos> ну его в баню этот гном-бокс(
<artus> не выдержала душа поэта?
<SergeyIT> baronos, и ГШ туда же )
<artus> с юнити под ручку )
<baronos> SergeyIT: ненене) гш тут не причем, просто гном-бокс недопиленный)
<SergeyIT> baronos, начинай новую жизнь - пиши свою оболочку
<baronos> О_о лет эдак через 700 ждите "baron[OS]" ;)
<Tonius> добрый вечер. поставил себе cacti добавил пару серверов с графиками по снмп, всё вроде бы хорошо... решил еще добавить свою виндовую машину с типом ICMP Ping... и вот для неё почему-то график не строится..
<artus> Tonius, и причем тут какая то cacti ? ты каналом не ошибся?
<Tonius> ну как-то на убунту сервере у меня)))
<Tonius> какти
<artus> и что?
<Tonius> вдруг оказалось так, что люди с этого канала на свою убунту тоже ставили cacti и добавляли машины с типом icmp ping
<Tonius> тогда они смогли бы мне подсказать
<artus> вот как то за неделю  канал не перепрофилировался в поддержку какти)
<Tonius> зато этот какнал на русском))
<artus> Tonius, а на канале vi nano и других редакторов не спрашивал?
<andrex> !ubu > Tonius
<ubuntuhelp> Tonius, please see my private message
<andrex> dвот такая суровая правда)
<Tonius> ну спасибо
<Tonius> я тожеж всегда помогаю чем могу менее опытным коллегам
<Tonius> вобщем если найдется кто-нибудь кто работас с cacti помогите чем можете пожалста)
<Ilshat> Tonius: гуглу приходилось с ним сталкиваться )
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32406
<Ilshat> [Raiden]: по умолчаню будет там unity и все будут кочевать на другие GUI
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Ilshat: вот в телевизоре гному точно не место
<andrex> хочу телик с openbox xD
<SergeyIT> andrex, лучше с консолью )
<User354[web]> Хай
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: в чем проблема settopbox и вперед
<User354[web]> Я  че-то почту не могу настроить
<Ilshat> SergeyIT: ага и изображение кубиками в этой консоли )
<andrex> судоку
<Ilshat> я как то к вебке подключался через консоль. там так и было. кубиками и символами показывало.
<SergeyIT> Ilshat, ну да.. по кубику на канал
<User354[web]> помогите
<andrex> User354[web]: клиент какой?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> User354[web]: настройки почты лучше всего смотреть на сайте почты
<User354[web]> Mozilla Thunderbird
<User354[web]> не получается
<andrex> а почта где?
<User354[web]> важу пароль высвечивает неправельный пароль
<JohnDoe_71Rus> User354[web]: почтовый сервис? позавчера настраивал, громоптица умная, почти все сама сделала
<andrex> блин как будто мне это надо)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> User354[web]: раскладка, капс, намлок
<User354[web]> что делать???
<JohnDoe_71Rus> читать на сайте почтового сервиса
<Ilshat> User354[web]: вводить правильный пароль
<User354[web]> все перепробывал не идёт
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Ilshat: "правильного пароля не существует" :)
<Ilshat> JohnDoe_71Rus: и то верно
<baronos> надо найти и купить автомагнитолу на андройде с большим экраном, симридером... или подождать когда марк шаттлворд сделает магнитолу с убунту, и чтоб туда гш воткнуть (гш няшней юнити, имхо)
<Ilshat> baronos: не поленился ведь, написал )
<SergeyIT> baronos, скоро до унитаза с ГШ договоришься... )
<andrex> baronos: попроси бабинник на андройде
<baronos> гыы
<baronos> ubuntu.ru Дата регистрации: 08 Ноябрь 2010, 17:25:01 я два года на убунту ихааа, не отметил я двухлетие(((
<JohnDoe_71Rus> baronos: Дата регистрации: 19 Март 2006. молод ты ишо :)
<baronos> хехе)
<SergeyIT> baronos, а ты что раньше зарегился или линукс поставил?
<baronos> SergeyIT: я сначала скачал, потом зарегался, а на канал убунту-ру попал через год только наверно. А как посмотреть регистрацию на фриноде?
<baronos> вместо скачал - установил точнее))
<SergeyIT>  /nickserv info - это?
<andrex> ага
<baronos> эх не сохранились скрины моей первой 10,10 на убунту.ру((
<[Raiden]> У меня локально валяются с 7.04 , н все правда.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> на память...
<[Raiden]> ку
<baronos> хао вождь)
<[Raiden]> ))
<artus> а я с 4.10 скрины не делал :(
<[Raiden]> я посто рядовой оп
<[Raiden]> р
<SergeyIT> baronos, подхалим )
<artus> зато диск остался)
<baronos> О_о)))
<artus> :P
<[Raiden]> сча буду pf 3.1.3 собирать
<[Raiden]> +ureadahead
<[Raiden]> хорошо конгда нужный конфиг уже есть
<[Raiden]> http://agitki.ru/flash/gtroll.gif
<[Raiden]> )
<makita420> даровы всем! нородец подскожи, еслиторрент начал качать на одном трекере а закончил на другом файл будет не ломаный?
<[Raiden]> lf
<[Raiden]> будет
<chapt> а с чего ему лованному быть?
<chapt> там же вроде как по хешам сравнение идет
<sharikoff> http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4421/78716754.11/0_a4619_d82522bd_orig
<chapt> аааа, они умерли, ты мне разрушил весь смысл жизни
<[Raiden]> печалька
<[Raiden]> ))
<makita420> загружено было 1.5 гб из 3
<[Raiden]> на самом деле они живые. В японии недавно их переснимали
<makita420> после проверки со второго трекера стало 500 мб
<baronos> всегда так много вопросов при сборке ядра после команды make oldconfig?
<baronos> ппц страшно
<chapt> всегда собирал по menuconfig у
<SergeyIT> baronos, кто не рискует...
<baronos> SergeyIT: процесс запущен, кофе с коньяком налито, пальцы скрещены))
<SergeyIT> а подушку приготовил?
<baronos> реветь?)
<chapt> а ты еще mace config  попробуй )
<chapt> *make
<SergeyIT> baronos, это как получится )
<baronos> надо устроиться в синагогу, дослужиться до раввина, и ограбить их нафиг.
<breakdownlol> Здравстуйте,нужна помощь ) http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=176106.0
<breakdownlol> помогите кто шарит :D
<SergeyIT> breakdownlol, удали "ставлю кряк" - а то и забанить могут
<breakdownlol> SergeyIT, Спасибо что предупредил)
<User785[web]> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<mva> он специально, чтоли?
<andrex>  а то)
<User131[web]> Всем привет !!! Помогите решить проблему - дома сеть и на одной из машин стоит хрюша и на ней же принтер не могу с убунты наити принтер samba ничего не находит советует посмотреть в настройках фаирвола не заблокирована ли данная служба но Ñ
<User131[web]> *один фаервол фаерстартер(без"и")
<baronos> User131[web]: вот что вижу я - ÐÑем пÑÐ¸Ð²ÐµÑ !!! ÐомогÐ
<baronos> !255
<ubuntuhelp> У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<User131[web]> Всем привет !!! Помогите решить проблему - дома сеть и на одной из машин
<User131[web]> хрюша и на ней же принтер не могу с убунты наити принтер samba ничего не находит советует
<SergeyIT> baronos, докомпилился...
<User131[web]> посмотреть в настройках фаирвола не заблокирована ли данная служба
<User131[web]> но я устанавливал один фаирвол  файрстартер и там она разрешена
<baronos> SergeyIT: первые два раза были с ошибками потому что .config не запихал, а сейчас компилицо как миленький)
<User131[web]> <@ubuntuhelp> а клиента у меня и нет я пишу с саита
<SergeyIT>  User131[web]: сейчас обсуждается http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=176096.0;topicseen
<baronos> SergeyIT: правда когда увижу длинную строку предупреждения, судоржно переключаюсь на раб стол, а потом вижу что процесс идет дальше))
<User131[web]> как можно посмотреть не блокирует ли самбу какая нить служба?
<[Raiden]> фаервол? или что значит блокирует?
<User131[web]> да фаирвол
<User131[web]> у меня стоит фаирстартер и там самба разрешена
<[Raiden]> sudo iptables -L - все правила
<User131[web]> Raiden а как посмотреть правила относительно самбы
<baronos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/752481/ вот она падла((
<[Raiden]> возможно нехватает чего-то.
<[Raiden]> указаны функции  ,но нету либы или хидеров
<sharikoff> 137:139 445
<sharikoff> тебе надо 631 наскока я помню
<sharikoff> эт я про порты =)
<SergeyIT> интересно, сейчас попробовал найти принтер на другой машине с убунту... не мог найти, пока не распечатал тестовую страницу через уже сконфигуренный принтер
<sharikoff> ох нимагу.. =))
<sharikoff> рассмешили старика =)
<sharikoff> так ведь и Кондрата можно словить
<baronos> вообщем не компилится и не надо, спать спокойней буду)
<DenSpirit> êîäèðîâêà ðàáîòàåò?
<ubuntuhelp> DenSpirit! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<DenSpirit> êîäèðîâêà ðàáîòàåò?
<ubuntuhelp> DenSpirit! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<DenSpirit> êîä³ðîâêà ðàáîòàåò?
<ubuntuhelp> DenSpirit! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<DenSpirit> àñåé÷àñ?
<ubuntuhelp> DenSpirit! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<baronos> может с ядром 3,1,3 получиться
<Tonius> бновил тут Cacti 0.8.7g на Cacti 0.8.7h и теперь вместо графиков нет изображений... может кто сталкивался?
<baronos> может эта ошибка с ядром из-за то что я патч не ставил?
<User601[web]>  всем привет ! подскажите как скачать сырцы убунты apt-get instal linux-source выдает что мол самая последняя версия и не качает
<andrex> ну ты опредились исходники ядра тебе нужны или программ
<User601[web]> ядра
<andrex> ну раз пишет что уже есть значит смотри в /usr/src папку linux
<artus> прям вот так сырцы убунты?
<andrex> ага исходники всех прог)
<User601[web]> нет там этого архива
<andrex> там не пакет а папка вида примерно такого linux-source-*.*.*
<User601[web]> такая папка есть
<andrex> ну доволен?
<User601[web]> только как мне все это богатство пересобрать но так чтобы сейчас которое ядро стоит осталось дееспособным
<User601[web]> ну в случае если будет fail
<artus> andrex, ща он расковыряет "сырцы" убунты и его отпустит)
<artus> потому что торкнуло его по ходу знатно )
<andrex> ага заметно
<baronos> это из какой эпохи способ сборки ядра?)
<wildDAlex> Может кто подсказать? Вот тупит у меня Юнити - Скайп то появляется в трее, то нет, как получится... Новую копию я запустить не могу, оно ругается, что мол одна копия уже запущена. Как можно открыть уже запущенный Скайп?
<wildDAlex> При условии, что иконки в трее нет.
<artus> baronos, это же не ядроа сборка ))) "но так чтобы сейчас которое ядро стоит осталось дееспособным"
<artus> baronos, я даже не могу представить чего он там пытаетцо сотворить то)
<artus> wildDAlex, это глюк отображения самой иконки скайпа
<artus> она вроде как есть, но размером 1 на 1 пиксель )
<wildDAlex> Ну это ладно. А есть ли способ открыть уже запущенное гуевое приложение?
<artus> wildDAlex, ну табом попробуй вытянть его)
<baronos> wildDAlex: в гном шелле это из-за автостарта его с системой было, попробуй запускать его со sleep, или запускай руками после запуска оси.
<wildDAlex> Не, если открытых вкладок нет, то табом он не отобразится.
<baronos> artus: скайп глубоко сидит не вытащить его))
<baronos> wildDAlex: skype --replace попроьбуй)
 * baronos с улыбкой, типа два года на убунту, такой гордый бабуин))
<User601[web]> такое впечатление как будто со школьниками разговаривал
<artus> baronos, типа ты всему пытаешся реплейс подсунуть? ))
<artus> во, его отпустило по ходу )
<wildDAlex> Скайп не знает такого параметра ).
<baronos> artus: это привычка метасити, и гш))
<Commander_> Всем привет!
<Commander_> Помучился со своеи железякои еще сегодня полдня и в итоге отнес в мастерскую, чтобы проверили в чем дело...
<baronos> ежик?
<Commander_> не, юзер номернои
<baronos> вспомнил)
<Commander_> вчера весь день с установкои осеи мучился
<artus> номерных юзеров не запоминаем) они под веществами )
<artus> в большинстве, как показывает практика :D
<Commander_> перед уходом я представился)
<andrex> а это тот у которого с болванки бутаться нехотел)
<Commander_> он самыи
<Commander_> а говорите не запоминаете)
<baronos> andrex: точнее у него зависал на распределении точек монтирования)
<andrex> ну или даже так)
<baronos> странный терминал, отключаю "Показывать меню" когда вичатом пользуюсь, и не могу поймать момент когда она появляется снова...
<[Raiden]> она?
<baronos> оно - меню - он моё (ср. род) блииин((
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32412
<andrex>  rxvt-unicode заюзай или чтонибудь отличное от гноме терминал
<dragnill> всем привет)
<dragnill> нужна ваша помощь 11.10 не реагирует на подключение сетевого кабеля
<dragnill> что можно сделать?
<dragnill> систему только только поставил
<andrex>  а пинги идут
<[Raiden]> фиг знает, попробуй sudo service networking restart
<dragnill> нет
<dragnill> он модем не видит
<andrex> lspci и провод поменяй
<andrex> lspci на пасте бин
<dragnill> а причем тут провод, если с винды все нормально?
<andrex> ну бывает, просто в линухе сеть по другому работает
<dragnill> на 10.04 проблем с этим же проводом небыло
<dragnill> да и на кубунту тоже
<baronos> бгг лютый минимализм с xterm ))
<dragnill> lspci это что? можно по подробней?
<andrex> man lspci
<andrex> в крадце показывает обнаруженые устройства
<sharikoff> artus: на работе открываешь http://hackertyper.com/ и ложишься спать на клаву
<artus> sharikoff, хыыыыыы
<baronos> компилицо зараза))
<artus> baronos, оно просто плющитцо)
<baronos> artus: я то точно напряжен)) да и комп че то нагружен)
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1128/h_1322497629_5806553_af475aec53.png
<UNIm95> Народ перестал спрашиваться пароль на судо. что делать?
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1128/h_1322497893_6571377_4535e146aa.png
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: не выполнят ьсудо минут 10
<artus> [Raiden], чегой за роза ?
<[Raiden]> роса
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32412
<artus> я в плане очередная обертка для мплеера чтоль
<artus> точно
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]: так в этом и косяк. могу не трогать комп и 2 часа но по судо заходит
<[Raiden]> не знаю тогда
<andrex> удалить ALL ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL не помню где
<[Raiden]> удалит ьчерез purge
<[Raiden]> и снова поставить
<artus> все в том же /etc/sudoers
<[Raiden]> только надо иметь пароль рута что бы сделать это
<andrex> во, точно
<[Raiden]> да или руками вернуть конфиг по умолчанию
<artus> UNIm95, и следуя законам жанра оно конечно же само ?
<UNIm95> artus единственное на что думаю так это на прогу от мтс
<UNIm95> для модема
<artus> а, ну дык sudo visudo и правь )
<andrex> хех, некоторые из за этого уже на мтс в суд подают
<UNIm95> не лучше дистр щас за реинсталю
<UNIm95> черт его знает что мтс сделала
<artus> мдя, что ж за день то сегодня такой
<artus> UNIm95, ты в судоерс для начала загляни )
<artus> UNIm95, а все черт его знает сводится к посомтреть глазами на скрипт инстала
<UNIm95> artus путь напомни
<artus> UNIm95, 18:38          artus | а, ну дык sudo visudo и правь )
<artus> перевелись читатели, одни писатели остались
<dragnill> sudo services networking restart нет такого параметра restart
<andrex> stop / start
<dragnill> lspci напротив дров написал forcedeth
<dragnill> пробовал
<artus>  /etc/init.d/networking restart
<dragnill> не получается
<dragnill> всё равно не видит
<dragnill> это может быть из-за того, что дров нету?
<dragnill> так-то и блютуз не поставился
<dragnill> че сделать можно?
<UNIm95> не парни жопой чую что-то с системой не то
<UNIm95> только ре инсталл
<andrex> ну просмотри инсталятор мобайл партнёра
<dragnill> нету такого)
<andrex> да эт не тебе
<UNIm95> как раз мята вышла
<baronos> UNIm95: гш не стоит случайно?)
<UNIm95> нет ub 10.10
<baronos> понятно
<baronos> мята кошмар, имхо.
<UNIm95> да ладно.
<UNIm95> зато г3 гляну
<baronos> вот только потом не надо говорить что гш УГ потомы что вы сидели в мяте.
<baronos> ы>у
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> г3 можн ои тут глянуть, причем он будет фактически дефолтный
<[Raiden]> а ваш минт, сразу его искаверкал. Можно мказать похерил всю идею гномеров , навесив таскбар, меню пуск и т.д.
<baronos> да
<[Raiden]> я бы их тоже навесил правда, но к счастью не использую гном :)
<[Raiden]> хаха
<baronos> ))
<baronos> install drivers в сборке ядрышка поперла
<baronos> вопрос: скоро конец?
<jlewka> всем рпивет
<jlewka> народ, подскажите а как бороться с открывающимися окнами которые перехватывают фокус на себя?
<jlewka> без компиза
<UNIm95> хотя скорее всего гляну мяту на флешке и переставлю 10.10
<andrex> baronos: ну раз install то больше половины прошло уже, значит скоро усё
<UNIm95> заодно на MATE гляну
<baronos> artus: а завораживает если на весь экран развернуть процесс objcopy, можно сказать в нирвану уходишь)
<[Raiden]> https://launchpad.net/~amanas/+archive/mate-desktop
<[Raiden]> мята не нужна
<baronos> нужен кде и гном шелл)
<andrex> нужеи *box
<baronos> dpkg-deb: сборка пакета «linux-headers-3.1.3-custom» в файл «../linux-headers-3.1.3-custom_3.1.3-custom-10.00.Custom_amd64.deb
<baronos> почему то мне кажеть что оно не заработает
<andrex> а ты попробуй, всёравно, можно потом занова всё сделать)
<andrex> и так пока не соберёш норм ядро
<baronos> пойду нервно перекурю)
<baronos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/752673/
<baronos> может из-за того в рабочей папке лежат лишнии файлы?
<baronos> стоп
<baronos> http://i.min.us/iTF7Hi8OAeUCI.png
<baronos> да или нет?))
<[Raiden]> ну да, анверное
<[Raiden]> я при сборке всегда задаю новое имя, что бы можно было грузить и предыдущее
<[Raiden]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/752681/
<[Raiden]> скриптик, если в ком строке не указано, но к имени добавляетяся -ra1
<[Raiden]> тся
<baronos> почему его в грабе не видно?
<[Raiden]> а ты оба пакета поставил?
<[Raiden]> фиг тебя знает )
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1128/h_1322501193_8571556_8d96059b22.png
<artus> [Raiden], а ppa к нему есть?
<[Raiden]> не
<[Raiden]> src.rpm
<[Raiden]> по спекам видно какие зависимости , как собрат ьи куда что копировать
<[Raiden]> чесно говоря спек рпм более понятная штука чем папка debian в сорцах )
<[Raiden]> только тсс, я этого не говорил
<Lenin[web]> ))
<Lenin[web]> trace
<Lenin[web]> info
<Onkeltem> Саппорт иногда вымораживает
<Onkeltem> Только что 2 часа сидел без инета. Саппорт утверждал что всё хорошо, что они всё проверили
<Onkeltem> Симптомы - ифес eth поднимается, их DHCP сервак выдает ему IP, но потом PPPD сообщает: Timeout waiting for PADO packets.
<Onkeltem> Я им - проблема с вашим PPPoE серваком, проверьте мой порт говорю, приходят ли от меня запросы PADO!
<Onkeltem> Овощь на саппорте - у меня тут пишет, что у вас всё активно. Что было подключение.
<Onkeltem> А спустя 40 минут пересл DHCP вообще что-либо отдавать
<Onkeltem> перестал*
<dredix> мне постоянно грят попробуйте без сплитера=))) а когда узнают что стоит убунта сразу отправляют к специалисту=))) и тут как назло обычно появляется инет=(
<Onkeltem> Знаете что оказалось? Конец который ко мне приходит в прихожей, скамейкой которая там стоит был сдвинут и наполовину фактичеки из гнезда вытащен. То есть как обычно в электронике - проблема в контакте - либо в его наличии, либо в отсутствии
<dredix> бывет
<dredix> бывает*
<Onkeltem> А полез проверять, так как когда увидел что DHCP ничего не отдает: ip link выдавал DOWN (NO-CARRIER) по этому ифейсу
<Onkeltem> Да, один маленький вопросец - что ж у них там за мониторинг, что сообщает что всё ок, когда линк is down?
<Onkeltem> 2 часа нервов (
<Onkeltem> dredix: да да да, вот этот вечный вопрос - какой номер ошибки?
<dredix> =))))
<dredix> у меня он тупо отваливался ппое
<Onkeltem> dredix: с ADSL это нормально
<Onkeltem> dredix: в смысле - есть где пакетам теряться
<dredix> и потом тупо востанавливается обычно при разговоре со спецыалистом... правда 2 раза всего было и 2 раза со спецом ток аначинаю емё объяснять и вуаля..чудеса блин
<Onkeltem> dredix: в ethernet вроде как не ждешь такого
<dredix> был адсл стал вдсл2
<dredix> видимо настраивают вдсл вот и косяки
<Onkeltem> Вообще, в этой жизни есть только 2 вещи, которые творят непредсказуемые чудеса. Знаешь какие? :D
<dredix> он месяца 3 всего у меня
<dredix> провайдер и комп?
<Onkeltem> Плохой контакт и закончившееся место на диске :)
<dredix> =))))))
<dredix> ну со 2 вариантом есть управа а вот первый тяжко
<dredix> иногда бывает
<dredix> сейчас и 3 тб диски есть
<dredix> тама огогого места=)
<Onkeltem> Это да
<dredix> правда дорого стоит зараза а вот 1 тб впринцыпи доступно довольно таки
<artus> да и 2 тера вполне доступно )
<dredix> ну не так как 1=)
<brestows> artus: особенно после нынешнего подорожания :)
 * artus взял 2 тера за 50$ :D
<dredix> как то жаба душит подождём подешевления
<dredix> и как скорость работы? как с допотопной флэшки?
<artus>  Timing buffered disk reads: 338 MB in  3.01 seconds = 112.14 MB/sec
<dredix> что за марка?
<artus> мне хватает для файлопомойки)
<dredix> неплохо
<artus> вдшка , грин ) причем на 5400 )))
<dredix> б.у. чтоль?
<artus> нет конечно) новый )
<dredix> чота как то дёшево
<artus> ну дык места рыбные знать надо )
<andrex> да точно надо, мне на 3 тера беслатно достался)
<artus> хотя в принципе средняя цена около 80$ на него наверно
<brestows> artus:  была
<brestows>  теперь совершенно не 80
<dredix> Жесткий диск 3Tb Seagate ST33000651AS SATA III Barracuda XT <7200rpm, 64Mb>            11000р  =(
<dredix> ппц цены
<artus> фигасе цены прыгнули
<artus> с 80ти до 150
<artus> а чего случилось то?
<dredix> + Жесткий диск 2Tb Western Digital WD20EARX Caviar Green, SATA III <IntelliPower, 64Mb>            6300
<brestows> artus:  ты что не знал что наводнение не способствует снижению цен на НDD ?
<dredix> потоп ж был
<artus> точно ж , как то я потерялся )
<andrex> да wd до потопа у нас 4 тр стоил а щас 8600
<brestows> dredix: почти 400$ я столько не зарабатываю :)
<Lenin[web]> народ кто подскажет как на дебиан 3д десктоп работает
<Lenin[web]> впм
<artus> Lenin[web], причем тут дебиан?
<dredix> - brestows найди норм работу
<Lenin[web]> ну нету деб ирц руский
<artus> @kick "Lenin[web]" а кого это волнует
<artus> афигенные аргументы пошли у народа
<brestows> dredix: в моем городе да и в стране сейчас найти норм работу (где платят > 500$) не реально
<dredix> что за город такой?
<User975[web]> Привет всем !!! может ли кто прокунсультировать по поводу звука (вожможно настройки драйверов звуковой карты в Ubuntu)
<brestows> User975[web]: ты сначала проблему опиши
<artus> !q | User975[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User975[web]: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<User975[web]> Ноутбук Lenovo G555 Ubuntu 10.04 Звук из динамиков идет нормально, однако под виндой при втыкании наушников в гнездо звук идет в наушники динамики молчат, под убунту наоборот звук все равно из динамиков в наушниках молчок.  проблема два при запис
<Spike_> помогите кто нибудь разобраться в вопросе
<andrex> ?
<artus> User975[web], http://startubuntu.ru/?p=21892 че, наука гугления настолько сложна?
<artus> Spike_, 42
<Spike_> скачал убунту 10.04 записал образ начинаю грузить и на черном экране за место загрузки ошибки выдает
<Zogar> какого рода?
<artus> коряво записан образ, или образ корявый
<Spike_> на другом компе все норм с него грузит
<artus> User975[web], http://goo.gl/m7GRK
<artus> Spike_, ну значит проблемы с приводом, пробуй с флешки ставить
<mintscum> ребята, помогите!
<andrex> Spike_: ошибки то какие?
<User975[web]> Спасибо !!!
<mintscum> гном 2. после запуска банши исчезает самая верхняя панель с кнопками свернуть, закрыть
<Spike_> причем даже старые образы не хочет грузить хотя раньше все ок было
<mintscum> что делать?
<Spike_> я в них не понимаю ну что то пишет про привод и графику
<andrex> ну пробуй флеху или другой привод
<andrex> спрашивают и убегают)
<Spike_> на другом приводе тож самое
<Spike_> 4 гига флеха подойдет?
<andrex> да
<Spike_> спасибо
<andrex> mintscum: metacity --replace?
<alligator> Подскажите плиз в какую сторону копать. В опере и хроме методом post передаётся через раз. В гугле лучшее что нашёл это то, что нужно memory_limit и post_max_size правильно выставить. Пробовал разные варианты, но проблема остаётся. Как решить эту пробл
<mintscum> 123
<mintscum> ребята. помогите. гном 2. в банши выбираю кажется "меню окна" оно называется. и исчезает панель на которой находяться кнопки свернуть, развернуть, выйти
<mintscum> что делать с этим?
<mintscum> после перезагрузки всё возвращается на места
<baronos> mintscum: metacity --replace если появиться, значит гугли почему падает на доисторических версиях;)
<mintscum> baronos, таки появилось)) спасибо бро!
<alligator> Подскажите плиз в какую сторону копать. В опере и хроме методом post передаётся через раз. В гугле лучшее что нашёл это то, что нужно memory_limit и post_max_size правильно выставить. Пробовал разные варианты, но проблема остаётся.
<artus> alligator, что значит В опере и хроме методом post передаётся через раз
 * baronos получил 2000 exp.
<artus> ?
<alligator> В конфигах менял только эти 2 строчки
<alligator> php5
<artus> alligator, а ты случаем каналом не ошибся ?
<alligator> то есть?
<artus> alligator, тоесть /join #php
<alligator> ок, прошу прощения.
<Alligator> *ubuntuhelp* !help
<rekcuFniarB> А что, теперь когда компилишь, для ./configure нужно всегда указывать --libdir=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu ?
<Alligator> Как понимать #php Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited?
<rekcuFniarB> А то собрал библиотеку, а  она не цепляется, и тут вспомнил что они всё поперемещали на новое место...
<artus> Alligator, перманентный бан в гугле ?
<rekcuFniarB> Alligator: не получается войти на канал, ты должен быть приглашён
<Alligator> Нет, в гугле не забанили и слава богу. Уже 3-ий месяц гуглю, а решения найти не могу.
<Alligator> уже не знаю у кого спросить, никто помочь не может
<Alligator> или не хочет
<artus> Alligator, ну на канале vim спроси еще
<Alligator> хотя много не прошу, всего направление, а дальше разберусь.
<Alligator> Канал vim  только по текстовому редактору, там так же отправят лесом
<artus> Alligator, ну как бе я все жду что до тебя дойдет что тут ты тоже не в тему
<Alligator> Уже просто не знаю где ещё информацию взять и у кого спросить, вот и спрашиваю тут, может кто-то знает.
<navnav> и тишинааа ....
<terminatorx101> )
<navnav> блин ... поставил на вторую машину ХР .... и , блин, вспомнил про такую весчь как ДРОВА!!! экран 800x600 ... курсор с кулак ... !! ))) XDDDD
<SergeyIT> не мешай спать
<navnav> (шепотом) ... простите , я думал вы просто задумались ... ))
<terminatorx101> еше как то рановато спать однако
<SergeyIT> navnav, так скачай
<andrex> а нифниф где?
<SergeyIT> съели
<navnav> так надо ж еще теперь узнать что за железо в нем стоит .. )))  так ... пошёл за отверткой ..! ) xd
<Nor8> Зажарили с яблоками и сожрали )))
<SergeyIT> navnav, к соседу?
<andrex> к третьему... как там его.
<navnav> SergeyIT: в машину, блин ..
<navnav> andrex: нуф нуф там был еще )
<SergeyIT> navnav, ка у тебя машина без отвертки не ездит?
<navnav> SergeyIT: в точку ...   втягивающему хана ... заводится отверткой! )   ...
<Zogar> Господа, понимаю что немного оффтоп, но всё же: посоветуйте крепкие и добротные блютус наушники с микрофоном, чтобы оно с убунтой дружило? Требования: нехлипкая конструкция, желательно не слишком тяжелая по весу, короткий и чувствительный убирающийся мÐ
<Zogar> не обрезало текст?
<baronos> !255
<ubuntuhelp> У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<Nor8> Обрезало
<SergeyIT> navnav, ты гуманитарий?
<Nor8> Слегка
<Zogar> Господа, понимаю что немного оффтоп, но всё же: посоветуйте крепкие и добротные блютус наушники с микрофоном, чтобы оно с убунтой дружило? Требования: нехлипкая
<Zogar> конструкция, желательно не слишком тяжелая по весу, короткий и чувствительный убирающийся микрофон (чтоб не дужка-прямо-в-рот), нормальные (желательно съемные) аккумуляторы.
<Nor8> Zogar: Я уверен, гугль знает ответ.
<Nor8> artus: Здесь?
<Zogar> Nor8: может, кто-то из вас уже гуглил и в теме, я про это
<artus> плантроник p5900
<navnav> SergeyIT: я ленивый гуманитарий )... )) а стартер до выходных откладывается ибо нету времени и денег! )
<artus> как то так, акум держит ооочень долго )
<artus> Nor8, неа ))) нет меня )
<navnav> Zogar: "дужка прямо в рот" - ЗЛОО!! )))
<Zogar> artus: щас заценю, спасибки )
<navnav> ладно ... пойшёл покурю и за отверткой ...
<Nor8> artus: Ты там с альсой химичил и синезубом, как успехи, забыл спросить.
<artus> Nor8, неа, так и не сподобился похимичить, ъотя надобы, ато ушки лежат без дела )
<artus> Zogar, или 590 , лень уши искать)
<Nor8> Я к тому, что блюпуп уши вещь хорошая,  но как там качество звука и дальнобойность, вот в чем вопрос!
<artus> ну метров на 10 без препятствий нормально бьют , звук гуд
<Nor8> artus: Без препятствий? По квартире, то есть, уже не походишь?
<artus> Nor8, я в плане метровых бетонных перекрытий)
<Nor8> )))
<artus> все остальное я препятствием не считаю )
<SergeyIT>  artus, в чем проблема? Снеси (
<SergeyIT> )
<Nor8> artus:  Спокойно проходишь все толщиной до метра в бетоне? )))
<artus> SergeyIT, ну таких препятствий у меня и не наблюдаетцо )
<artus> Nor8, ога)))
<artus> Nor8, вобщем удобно , и очень даже имеет право на жизнь )
<Nor8> Звук в наушниках все-равно не сравним с нормальной системой.
<artus> а с альсой всеравно надо бы скрестить
<Nor8> Скрести, скрести! )))
<[Raiden]> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/latest-gnome-3-nautilus-mock-ups-point-to-refined-look/
<Zogar> artus: Оно, вроде? http://www.mobile-review.com/accessories/review/plantronics-590a.shtml
<artus> Zogar, ога, такие ща на голове )
<Zogar> Мне уши для айфона (разговоры и музыка) и для компа (скайп, музыка)
<Zogar> artus: качество исполнения вроде ничошное так :) Пожалуй, возьму такие. Судя по отзывам они получше аналогов будут
<Zogar> особенно хорошо что они умеют одновременно несколько подключений, вроде как
<artus> так, а никто не помнит как мак синезубой девайсины глянуть?
<artus> во, нашол вроде как
<aleksei`> всем ку
<artus> хееееее, играет )
<artus> mplayer -ao alsa:device=btheadset /data/music/0270.mp3 по крайней мере так на ушки вполне себе вещает)
<umren> после трех лет заработал звук в линуксе?
<artus> да не, через альсу на синезубые уши ) без пульса )
<artus> хм, в принципе и в тот же смплеер в качестве устройства вывода alsa:device=btheadset и гуд )))
<artus> хеее, гуглочатик тоже вполне понимает, вобщем пульс не нужен)
<umren> весело тебе смотрю)
<yacoov> alexei guten abend
<UNIm95> привет есть кто?
<UNIm95> вопрос возник
<umren> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<UNIm95> как сказать cron что бы он выполнял действие каждые 10-15 секунд?
<artus> запуск скрипта в котором speep 10-15 в цикле
<baronos> у меня теперь две няшные ДЕ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ue8U2krls0E ))
<artus> *sleep
 * Onkeltem сидит с жопореза и больше не хочет смотреть видео
<UNIm95> artus: а cron поймёт 0.25 * * *
<UNIm95> ?
<artus> берут меня сомнения
<UNIm95> через запятую идёт перечисление. а через точку?
<baronos> е17 простая как томагавк индейца)))
<amgarchIn9> umren: * * * * * /path/to/script --run-after-sleeping-for 15 повтори для 0, 30, 45
<umren> amgarchIn9: а я тут причем?
<yacoov> )
<umren> я ничего не ломал)
<dark77> Тест
<dark77> Ок, простите )
<flintstone> кто ставил gnome3?
<flintstone> какие впесатления?
<[Raiden]> разнообразные
<Zogar> у некоторых даже анальный-вау-эффект наблюдается
<sharikoff> я хочу анальный вау эффект =) мне ставить гном 3?
<artus> sharikoff, а ты еще не ставил? фу таким быть)
<Zogar> ну не у всех же такой эффект, у некоторых
<sharikoff> artus: =))
#ubuntu-ru 2011-11-29
<sharikoff> трям
<Luric89> Привет всем
<Luric89> есть задачка
<Luric89> у кого нить стоит 3г модем как резервный источник инета
<Luric89> я чего то не пойму , вот есть 3 интерфейса eth0 (инет) eth1 (локалка) ppp0 (3g modem) , что нужно докручивать чтоб , если eth0 отваливается , ppp0 работал за него
<artus> скил гугления
<artus> имей совесть, расписано и разжовано уже и не раз
<Luric89> это да
<Luric89> я гугли и читал
<Luric89> тут нюанс такой
<Luric89> что делать с гейтвей , если я его не знаю , 3g  ьеы
<Luric89> 3g mts
<artus> нету тут нюансов , читать внимательнее надо
<Luric89_> перед тем как уйду читать :) если будет прописано в iptables маскарад на 2 интерфейса , как пакеты узнаю через какой ходить нуно?
<artus> парсить чего тебе выдало при подключении на ppp0 и заворачивать маршрут
<root123> Привет всем!
<root123> Кто может помочь в одном дельце ?
<Emplitz> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Luric89_> ! 1rules
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='1rules'
<Luric89_> ! 1rule
<ubuntuhelp> Первое правило линуксоида: работает - не трожь!
<artus> Luric89_, defaultroute replacedefaultroute в конфиге звонилки , тушиш дефолтный роут , sudo route add default dev ppp0
<root123> Ладно ,у меня была убунту 11.04 , интерфейс был такой , сверху панель там было Applications  System и т.д , ещё была панель снизу , а сейчас у меня сверху но там не чего нету ,а какаята тупая панель
<root123> artus здарова !
<artus> root123, дароф, а вот нефиг всякое г ставить , оставался бы на 11.04 и не парился)
<root123> была 10.10 , потом 11.04 поставил , интерфейс изменился
<root123> потом на 11.10 апгрейд сделал
<root123> серовно тот фиговый интерфейс
<root123> хочу старый , внизу и сверху панель
<HunTxD> установил убунту 11.10 на ноутбук, она видимо не подхватила драйвера вифи, устройства видит, но не включает их. Устройства 2, оба атэрос, 1 юсб второй pci-e. доступ в интернет только посредством вифи. как можно устанвить дрова без инета?
<SergeyIT> root123, ссзб )
<root123> а не справа и наверху =)
<artus> root123, а религия запрещает выбрать в 11.04 класик гном?
<root123> как это сделать ?=)
<artus> HunTxD, forum.ubuntu.ru , google.ru , и уж когда будут проблемы с самой установкой тогда сюда
<root123> artus это же нужно делать когда выбираешь пользователя ?
<artus> да
<root123> на 11.10 убрали эту фигню...
<artus> выше читай )
<HunTxD> дело в том что я даже не уверен что это драйвер. Когда-то давно ставил на десктоп 10.10 на этот же вифи юсб дрова поймало на лету
<root123> artus можете сказать какая это тема ?
<artus> root123, http://itmages.ru/image/view/344728/ccc21fbe )))
<artus> root123, 11.04 , в стоке, гном класик который
<User141[web]> люди добрые подскажите как сделать интернет шлюз из ubuntu server 10 для школы?
<root123> тут можно давать сылки ?
<artus> User141[web], на форум, читать
<root123> http://ubuntunews.ru/articles/installing-using-classic-gnome-desktop.html
<root123> это же оно ?
<artus> не, оно будет всеравно стремное )
<artus> root123, в чем вообше смысл был до 10 обновлятся, ждал бы 12.04
<root123> понимаете
<root123> я обновился до 11.04 , интерфейс изменился на фигню
<artus> да не менялся он
<root123> я думал если я на 11.10 обновлюсь он измениться , а он остался тем же
<artus> а глазами смотреть внимательнее надо , перед дем как пальцами жамкать )))
<root123> ну я это понял
<SergeyIT> не смотреть, а читать
<SergeyIT> не комиксы чай
<artus> да хотяб смотреть) авочь чего знакомое узреет )
<artus> *сь
<Luric89_> пасиб , походу дела это все что мне нужно было
<artus> Luric89_, причем ответ был на форуме
<SergeyIT> вообще-то, трудно не найти ответа в интернете
<artus> темболее сейчас то
<root123> уу
<root123> вы не правы ребята =)
<root123> я вам такой вопрос дать могу , интернет ответить 100% не сможет.
<artus> root123, http://dimon-best-best.mylivepage.ru/wiki/1289/550_%D0%9A%D0%B0%D0%BA_%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%B8%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%BD%D0%BE_%D1%81%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%BB%D1%8F%D1%82%D1%8C_%D1%81%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B6%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B5_%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%8B_%D0%BA_Google
<root123> нее
<artus> http://goo.gl/Yg8MY
<root123> вот раньше
<SergeyIT> root123, помню один ответ на испанском языке нашел )
<artus> ато погорячился )
<root123> я очень любил играть игры
<root123> был такой анти чит
<root123> ucp называется =)
<root123> его поломать не кто не мог , был 1 токо на 2.2 , сейчас в данный момент 7.3
<artus> SergeyIT, постоянно приходится листать то польские, то чешские, то испанонемецкие форумы) и как то в принципе даже понятно и без переводчика) если конечно представлять чего ищеш то )
<root123> знаешь англ , поймешь почти все языки  , русский тоже там украинский беларусский...
<artus> root123, а игры тут при чем? в данный момент по дефолту беретцо +\- тематика канала )
<SergeyIT> artus, и я о том же - консольные команды все равно на одном языке )
<artus> вот и я о том же )
<artus> 2 минуты гуглежа и у меня синезубые уши играют музыку без пульса )
<SergeyIT> artus, видел это здесь ночью )
<artus> я к тому что можно месяц ныть на предмет а помогите сделать , так и не удосужившись поискать , а можно просто решить вопрос и успокоитцо)
<SergeyIT> artus, интервал между вопросом про МАС и самоответом занял вроде 25 сек. ))
<artus> ага
<artus> :D
<root123> кстати
<root123> что лучше Mac или Ubuntu ?
<root123> я Ubuntu врыбал незнаю почему , хотя Mac к моему компу подходил =)
<artus> бутерброд с колбасой лучше. а с такими речами не сюда )
<root123> хотя
<root123> на вкус и цвет...
<XuMuK> ку всем
<artus> XuMuK, ты вернулась?
<artus> )))
<XuMuK> artus: типо таго)
<XuMuK> все руки не доходили поковырять вичат)
<SergeyIT> XuMuK, ку, а зачем его ковырять?
<XuMuK> SergeyIT: чтоб заработал)
<Luric89_> а хороший рабочий скриптик есть ? с переключение интерфейса , и чеб почту отправлял , че мол инет отвалился)
<SergeyIT> XuMuK, позор на твою голову )
<XuMuK> да ппц...
<XuMuK> вот что значит с лета не подходил к компу толком...
<XuMuK> все забылос)
<XuMuK> artus: кстати, у меня у старого ноута сгорела видюха, пришлос новый брать))
<yacoov> hi
<XuMuK> баттл3 жжот прям... видюхи...
<artus> говорил уже )
<SergeyIT> XuMuK, так еще и на жаре небось играешь?
<XuMuK> SergeyIT: уже нет) я в России с августа)
<XuMuK> у нас тут снег валит за всю ботву...
<yacoov> Химик у тебя от батлфилда3 сгорела?
<XuMuK> yacoov: от перегрева...
<yacoov> ясно
<SergeyIT> XuMuK, везет же - у нас дожди
<yacoov> СергейИТ ты откудова?
<SergeyIT> Питер
<yacoov> ясно
<XuMuK> SergeyIT: меня зовут работать в Питер... тока чо то мало предлагают...
<yacoov> Химиком?  :)
<XuMuK> типо таго... одмином...
<SergeyIT> XuMuK, я не знаю сколько сейчас админы у нас имеют
<XuMuK> а химиков там и без меня хватает)
<XuMuK> artus: а Агафонов появляецо?)
<XuMuK> надо нам линугс пати устроить чтоле)
<XuMuK> раз уж я тут)
<artus> XuMuK, ну в конфу зайди чтоле )
<XuMuK> чо за конфа? о_О
<XuMuK> в жаббере чтоль?
<artus> ога
<XuMuK> напомни адресс)
<artus> loco@conference.ubuntu.ru
<yacoov> ichessedichauf hi
<IchEsseDichAuf> привет
<yacoov> как ты?
<IchEsseDichAuf> теперь жена собирает тоже
<yacoov> что собирает?
<IchEsseDichAuf> правда не чемоданы, а пасьянсы.
<yacoov> :)
<SergeyIT> а что лучше?
<Luric89_> а как проверить , через eth1 идет трафик или нет
<IchEsseDichAuf> лучше, конечно, быть неженатым.
<IchEsseDichAuf> Luric89_: ifconfig
<IchEsseDichAuf> он тебе покажет, сколько трафика прошло через интерфейс
<artus> iptraf еще есть
<IchEsseDichAuf> при повторном вызове количество должно вырости
<IchEsseDichAuf> artus: он не установлен по дефолту.
<Luric89_> а вот че бы смотреть , что проходит конкретно
<Luric89_> какая то же команда должна быть
<IchEsseDichAuf> что именно конкретно ты хочешь посмотреть
<artus> IchEsseDichAuf, ну это то да , а на предмет конкретно таки iptraf )
<IchEsseDichAuf> ) ну и через ifconfig тоже видно
<Luric89_> я хочу проверить , работает ли изменение гейтвея и идет ли трафик куда надо
<Luric89_> по выбранному интерфейсу
<artus> Luric89_, mtr google.ru
<artus> и смотри через кого он у тебя ходит
<SergeyIT> Luric89_, в коньках можно сконфигурить и смотреть
<artus> SergeyIT, он с роутами разбирается, вот коньки то ему нафиг не сдались )
<SergeyIT> аа
<IchEsseDichAuf> artus: кстати отличная тулза iptraf, жаль, что раньше не попадалась на глаза
<artus> IchEsseDichAuf, агаа
<Luric89_> блин че то не получается
<Luric89_> http://paste.pro/5136243 если так то все работает , а вот если убрать маршрут и поставить по интерфейсу , а если так то не работает http://paste.pro/5136244
<Luric89_> в чем причина
<artus> а где у тебя там ppp0 ?
<sharikoff> не скажу
<artus> sharikoff, ))) и не говори) пусть сам ищет)
<sharikoff> иш какой
<Luric89_> не я на ppp0 не проверял
<Luric89_> есть рабочий интерфейс инета eth0
<artus> а что ты проверял? если 1н в локалку смотрит второй в инет
<Luric89_> если маршрут так записать по интерфейсу то не работает(((
<artus> чего там проверять то можно )
<Luric89_> посмотри на посты , в одно прописан гейтвей ip адресом
<Luric89_> а в другой нет
<artus> и
<Luric89_> хоть интерфейс один
<baronos> хола хола)
<Luric89_> но уже инет не ходит
<artus>  Gateway у тебя вообще где ?
<Luric89_> во!
<Luric89_> нету его
<Luric89_> как сделать че бы был
<artus> а что ты делал чтоб небыло?
<artus> ты вообще чем там занимаешся? )))
<Luric89_> sudo route del default dev eth0
<Luric89_> sudo route add default dev eth0
<artus> ну молодец, после этого стартуй ppp0 и будет те счастье )
<artus> ты учти для начала что у тя модем сам будет совать роут при конекте
<Luric89_> суть такая у мя есть этот гребаный 3г модем от мтс , а гейтвея я к нему не знаю
<artus> Luric89_, внимательнее читать надо то что пишут тебе, и експерементировать с тем о чем спрашиваеш
<Luric89_> и еще тогда в догонку
<artus> ато из разряда дверь в машине не открывается, я на холодильнике проверил не открывается
<Luric89_> если у меня eth1 и ppp0 будут активированы инет на первом пропадает , как роут сам пропишется?
<makita420> люди, подскажите как узнать какой файл есть мой двдрв?
<artus> три синих свистка на закате
<makita420> /dev/... и какой там?
<baronos> cdrom
<artus> а, ты в этом плане ))
<Luric89_> ситуация такая 3 ентерфейса , 2 из них инет , 1 локалка , все включены , пропадает инет на eth1 , включается скрипт который убирает роут к этому интерфейсу и прописывает роут к интерфейсу ppp0
<makita420> а всегда он?
<baronos> а sr0 это че?
<Luric89_> sudo route add default dev ppp0
<Luric89_> почему он должен будет работать ? если так же ip шного гейта не будет ?
<artus> Luric89_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/753454/
<artus> Luric89_, а идика ты почитай про route
<Luric89_> это я дурак совсем да?))))
<artus> ну как бе )))
<artus> Luric89_, там полторы строчки , если что не понятно , вбиваеш в гугл и смотриш на примеры с коментами, проблем то никаких
<Luric89_> так ну
<Luric89_> вот смотри , там прописано то , что если ppp0 поднимает , то роут переписывается на  ppp0
<Luric89_> если падает то обратно
<Luric89_> прально?
<artus> да
<Luric89_> вооооот ,
<Luric89_> а вот если у мя интерфейсы подняты оба , и я пропишу route del default route и  add default dev ppp0
<Luric89_> инет пойдет через 3г модем ?
<artus> да
<Luric89_> вот етого я и хотел знать)
<XuMuK> усб модем мегафона - зло
<Luric89_> тоже зло)
<Luric89_> а у мя мтс)
<XuMuK> я с ним первые пару месяцев мучалсо... всё проклял...
<artus> XuMuK, если e1550 то не такое уж и зло) я их даже на голос розлачиваю )
<artus> и вообще 1550 как по мне самый адекватный и безпечальный модем который работает везде и всегда )
<artus> и вообще без плясок )
<XuMuK> ага, только он мертвый, особенно по вечерам...
<XuMuK> помницо диал ап побыстрее работал)
<XuMuK> хотя бывали и просветления...
<XuMuK> но редко ппц
<artus> дык трабла не в модеме а в бс ))) лехкий тюнинх с паяльником на предмет присобачить внешнюю антену и 2.5 мегабита в месности с уровнем сигнала -117 лехко )))
<artus> XuMuK, так что ненадо ляля))
<chapt> 3г мегафона не нравится? хе хе, вы еще 3г МТСа значит не пробовали, у мегафоне оказывается все работает как часы
<SergeyIT> а когда гигафон появится?
<yacoov> терафон
<artus> фигвамфон
<yacoov> )
<SergeyIT> фигвамфон == нанофон?
<yacoov> айфон
<chapt> ну разве что в сколково
<yacoov> что там в сколково?
<yacoov> силикон вейли?
<IchEsseDichAuf> силикон грууди
<yacoov> чапт что там в сколково?
<SergeyIT> полный силинон
<yacoov> )
<IchEsseDichAuf> там пасмурно.
<yacoov> ясно
<chapt> сорри отвлекся, ну как же, чубайс  же там из сколково фигвамфон примьеру показывал, после этого его же никто не видел )
<yacoov> пропал вместе с фоном)
<chapt> почему пропал, он то на месте, а телефон явно ашоту, что на митино торгует толкнул
<yacoov> кто из вас на выборы пойдет?
<chapt> я схожу, только зачем тут об этом спрашивать?
<yacoov> путина выбирать)
<yacoov> просто
<yacoov> мне интерессно стало
<yacoov> путин ин да хаус
<Luric89_> <artus> пасибо все работает)
<artus> Luric89_, ну вот )
<Luric89_> сразу скрипт скопипастил и переделал , глянь
<artus> давай
<Luric89_> http://paste.pro/5136255
<Luric89_> точнее вот так ота http://paste.pro/5136256
<artus> Luric89_, работавает? ну и гуд )
<Luric89_> должен взлететь
<Luric89_> !1rule
<ubuntuhelp> Первое правило линуксоида: работает - не трожь!
<Luric89_> что можно почитать по маршрутизации
<Luric89_> мне интересна безопасность unix сервера :)
<Luric89_> в данный момент на серваке кроме iptables и сквида , не че не стоит , может че то нужно чтоб дыры закрыть
<huxepace6e> up
<artus> @kick huxepace6e меняй ник
<nu3da> wtf?!
<artus> @kick nu3da пшло вон
<huxep> =)
<artus> @kick huxep
<User965[web]> ..
<Luric89_> не в курсе ,у кого есть скриптик , чтоб при падении отправлял смс
<huxepo> уберите войс
<dark77> Luric89, tagbeep.com - отправляет смс
<Luric89_> нее оно смотрит сайты только
<|rapidsp|> при падении чего?
<Luric89_> если инет падает и включается запасной канал то смс должен отправлять
<artus> @kick "[Huxepa][Ce6e]" пшло вон
<sharikoff> тыц
<baronos> тыщ
<yacoov> sharikoff фыф
<baronos> kernel 3.2 на 11,10 ставил кто?
<SergeyIT> baronos, у меня 3.2 )
<baronos> SergeyIT: гыы)
<baronos> У меня шлак в грабе, хотя почистил, удалил старые ядра.
<Zogar> Господа, соцопрос ) Вы бы пошли делать революцию после выборов?
<chapt> а чтото серьезное после 2.6.35 правили?
<baronos> Zogar: если медвепут выйграет то пойду)
<artus> Zogar, к чему это?
<|rapidsp|> Zogar: ищи канал соцопросов
<[Raiden]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=GQ_TioWBfm0
<artus> что то новенькое )
<baronos> Генерация начального RAM-диска обязательна?
<artus> [Raiden], какой реально квадратный планшет)
<[Raiden]> ты круглый хотел?
<baronos> я не буду от райдена ссылки на тьюб принимать там постоянно есть небезопасное содержание)
<baronos> там скрипт полюбому с командой sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ))
<artus> [Raiden], ну че, тупит он знатно )
<[Raiden]> мб с вин8 будет получше.
<baronos> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32413
<[Raiden]> его будут по идее оптимизить для таких слабых игрушек
<[Raiden]> я уже похвалил дизайнера за то, что оставил хотя бы кнопку плейсес
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> фм должен предоставлять некие средства для организации файлов, быстрого перехода в нужное место и возможно превью + возможноть исполнять какие-то действия над файлами
<[Raiden]> а дизаён тут вообще должен стоять на последнем месте
<baronos> [Raiden]: марлин в правильном направлении развивается)
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> на мой вкус в более правильном
<chapt> интересно а они хоть волшебную кнопочку F3 оставили
<[Raiden]> chapt: забудь, на планшетах нету ф3
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> вообще я незнаю. Думаю какие-то хоткеи останутся. Или даже можно будет навесить самому
<chapt> бьез двух панелей это вообще не файловый менеджер
<chapt> неудобно же
<[Raiden]> я не использую 2 панели. Вкладки и 2 окна да.
<[Raiden]> видимо привычка
<chapt> у меня еще с фара она тянется, точнее с волков коммандера
<[Raiden]> вкладки, если надо видеть рядом - разделяешь на 2 окна
<chapt> ну есть функции копирования
<chapt> в фаре тупо устанавливал нужные папки на хоткеи
<[Raiden]> в фаре другое дело, там вторая панель фактически единственный способо выбрать папку назначения
<[Raiden]> а тут ещё  копипаст в пределах 1 окна можно
<chapt> ну это уже в графических ФМ пошло
<[Raiden]> кстати, я люблю, когда при действиях мышкой задается вопрос
<[Raiden]> копировать, преместить или ссылка
<chapt> в крусайдере вроде как тоже можно, куча вкладок, но он двупанельный
<[Raiden]> в наутилусе это альт+мышка
<[Raiden]> но...
<[Raiden]> альт+мышка , двигает по умолчанию окно
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> в кде вроде ок, там всегда запрос что сделать
<[Raiden]> chapt: крузейдер писали как замену фару. Я например им не пользуюсь. Единсвенный + от нортоноподобных - это хоткеи типа ф5 или ф6
<chapt> ну на вкус и цвет, можно вообще с консоли все делать )
<[Raiden]> но без этого можно жить и потом становиться не нужным
<chapt> [Raiden]:  я думал скорее тотал командеру
<[Raiden]> да 1 фиг
<[Raiden]> все двухпанельные гуи фм построены как нортон коммандер
<[Raiden]> вкладки вот только новшество и превью ну и работа с мышкой более активная может быть
<chapt> я не вижу в этом ничего плохого
<chapt> контекстное меню
<[Raiden]> я тоже, но и пользы не вижу особой )
<chapt> часто требуется работа с файлами сразу из двух и более папкок
<[Raiden]> окна
<chapt> держать под каждую папку отдельное окно неудобно как и переключаться между вкладками
<[Raiden]> табы
<artus> [Raiden], один наутилус непойми что )
<[Raiden]> если говорить про кде, то тут ещё табы окон есть
<chapt> ну в крысайдере тоже табы есть
<artus> а если не говорить про кде, то особо и говорить неочем ... :D
<[Raiden]> artus: угу. Там где-то комент был, что ощущение такое , что гном3 делают другие люди
<chapt> самое обидное что большое количество стандартных утилит написанных для кед, соответственно тянущих за собой кедовские либы продуманы гораздо лучше и качественнее чем гномовские
<[Raiden]> видимо так и есть команда изменилась. И мне кажется даже у мигеля мозгов было больше, хоть он и виндузятник по сути.
<[Raiden]> chapt: я пишу с кде и не вижу в этом ничего обидного :)
<[Raiden]> да и количество либ - это не то, что должно беспокоить. Много либ означает что много программ их может заюзать. В винде почему-то это мало кого беспокоит
<chapt> [Raiden]: обидное в том что кеды намного тяжелее и неповоротливее, посему вынужден пользовать гном
<[Raiden]> ну это да
<chapt> но один черт волей неволей пользуешь кедовские утилиты
<[Raiden]> на моем компе вполне сносно работает
<baronos> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.2.0-rc3-custom (x86_64)
<[Raiden]> е4600\4гб рам\гф8600 - вроде даже на мидл не тянет.
<[Raiden]> если только по объему рам.
<chapt> у меня рабочая машина, dual core 2.1/1 гиг рамы/встроенный интел
<artus> хм, у меня практически тоже самое, ток камешек 6500
<[Raiden]> 1гб мало.
<artus> и 4й гиг я не ставил, валяется на системнике, пока и 3х хватает )
<SergeyIT> а если хватает, зачем больше?
<[Raiden]> 1 гб сча не хватает.
<SergeyIT> хватает
<chapt> да дома мне и 8-ми маловато
<[Raiden]> если бы хватало, никто бы не делал нетбуки с 2гб рам
<artus> да, гиг если не серфить )
<[Raiden]> 1гб сча хватает под андройд , в телефонах
<[Raiden]> 2 ещё вполне хватает, на 32бит софте.
<SergeyIT> и 1 хватает
<artus> не, 2 маловато , разве что совсем в притык
<artus> а вот 3 самое оно
<[Raiden]> значит хваталки у нас разной системы :)
<SergeyIT> ну так )
<chapt> для обычного то пользования согласен - ц гига в принципе норма
<chapt> 2
<[Raiden]> 1гб может под легкий софт хватить.  лхде, абиворд, гнумерик, эпифани браузер - вот это вполне уместиться
<artus> только нафиг оно надо такое )
<artus> адекватнее было бы паппи тогда пользовать)
<chapt> да ладно, я сейчас на 1 гиге со 2-м гномом нормально себя чувствую
<chapt> из браузеров - огнелис
<chapt> но с двумя было бы покомфортнее
<SergeyIT> а я и в 12.04 с 1Г(дома 750Мб) нормально...
<[Raiden]> ну задачи смотря какие. Если чать, музыкальный плейер и  браузер с вкладками не больше пары десятков, то верю )
<[Raiden]> *чат
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], а куда больше то, ну еще QTCreator
<[Raiden]> сча 1гб рам стоит меньше 500рублей. Я помню как покупал 128мб , за 120$
<[Raiden]> поэтому извините, но не понимаю что может заставит ьсидеть с 1 гб рам
<artus> склонность к мазохизму )
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], помню на 56 кб работали )
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], а смысл покупать устаревшее, если апгрейдить, то всё
<[Raiden]> да кто вас знает
<artus> а следуйщим будет ,а смысл ща апгрейдить если через пол года всеравно на свалку, ога )
<artus> иправильно, ждем нейрочипов )
<NewBie666> привет всем.. хочу в первый раз поставить ubuntu, я уже понел что после установки при загрузке grub спросит менячто загружать ubuntu или Windows 7. но если потом надо будет переустановить винду то что будет с grub??? он останется после установки винды????Ð
<artus> NewBie666, пополам мессагу пореж
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM
<[Raiden]> NewBie666: второй линк, лучше оба
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], вот и я не знаю, на нетбуке 2Гига, а используется максимум 500Мб
<NewBie666> Raiden спасибо ;)
<[Raiden]> у меня сча 1478мб забито и я особо ничего не делаю. Если скажем открою пару фоток в гимпе, пообрезаю, цвета поправлю, шумы может немног оуберу - это сожрет 500мб рам минимум
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<[Raiden]> да и фф иногда ест более 500 или даже около 1гб. По крайней мере с моей манерой юза и в 64бит варианте
<artus> 1.6 гига ))) 1,109,884k хромом )
<artus> хром конечно поболее чем фф кушает
<NewBie666> Raiden а после установки какие то сервера включенны по умолчанию в убунту или нет? ftpd или apache ?
<eXeC001er> Привет.
<[Raiden]> ну в общем мы с Артусом, не просто так говорим, что 1гб мало. Есть основания для этого. Лет 5-6 назад было нормально
<artus> NewBie666, зачем ? ставитцо 1й командой
<[Raiden]> тогда был другой  гном, другой фф, страницы легче. Картинки меньше по размеру ит.д.
<eXeC001er> Кто нибудь знает как выключить в APT проверку сертификата при работе через ssl ?
<[Raiden]> NewBie666: нет
<User728[web]> vsem privet,vpervie v zhizni postavil ubuntu v4era.. 11.04 (fast ubuntu) vsjo vstalo prekrasno.. potom sdelal update,perezagruzilsja i...
<NewBie666> ок спасибо большое...
<User728[web]> enable to enumerate usb device on port 6
<artus> User728[web], за транслит выбрасывают тут
<[Raiden]> NewBie666: простой способ поставить апач , sudo tasksel и выбераешь LAMP Server и ок.
<User728[web]> v te4enii dvuh 4asov ja vizhu eto
<User728[web]> ja ne ruskij
<User728[web]> ne umeju pisatj po russki
<artus> да не волнует
<artus> User728[web], http://translit.ru/
<User728[web]> помоч сдесь может ктото?
<[Raiden]> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User728[web]> или сказать как удалить убунту
<artus> User728[web], ставь 11.04 она адекватнее
<SergeyIT> fdisk
<User728[web]> unable to enumerate usb device on port 6 ubuntu
<[Raiden]> User728[web]: ставишь виндовс, при устанвоке форматируешь раздел. Если уже есть, запускаешь diskmgmt.msc и удаляешь\форматируешь разделы с убунтой - по вкусу
<User728[web]> вот 2 часа я вижу это
<[Raiden]> надеюсь помог )
<User728[web]> других вариантов нет?
<artus> User728[web], http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1652883\
<[Raiden]> а что за юсб девайс?
<artus> User728[web], http://goo.gl/b9mT8
<artus> [Raiden], а пофиг, оно плавающее по ходу
<[Raiden]> и какое железо\комп
<artus> траблы с железом
<User728[web]> нет девайса никакого
<User728[web]> acer noutbook
<User728[web]> нужны пораметры?
<[Raiden]> фызшку 5520?
<[Raiden]> aspire
<[Raiden]> название нужно
<User728[web]> может мне сделают исклю4ение поповоду транслита? надоело копи паст делать.. до утра так писатй буду
<artus> User728[web], /join #ubuntu , там можно латиницей
<User728[web]> 7520g
<[Raiden]> User728[web]: а lsusb ничего не показывает на 6 порту?
<User728[web]> зналбы я что это
<[Raiden]> команда, открой терминал и набери
<User728[web]> как я могу зайти в терминал если не загружается ос?
<[Raiden]> вообще можешь и не набирать. Я незнаю.
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> сдаюсь, незнаю )
<User728[web]> смысл в том что я делаю рестарт через Ctrl+alt+del
<[Raiden]> Если английский знаешь - спроси на #ubuntu , ну или на русский форум отпиши
<User728[web]> и с диска ничего не идёт... просто грузится убунта и етот баг..думал может пройдёт...ждал 2 часа..0 эмоций
<baronos> Linux ubuntu 3.2.0-rc3-custom #1 SMP Tue Nov 29 16:09:50 VOLT 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<baronos> ихааа
<[Raiden]> baronos: )
<User728[web]> хотябы скажите как удалить теперь его..
<User728[web]> бонус - могу зайти в хр
<artus> финт форматни просто
<artus> *в
<User728[web]> как?
<[Raiden]> ищи сд диск с хп, грузись в рекавери консоль, пиши там fixboot
<[Raiden]> это удалит груб из мбр
<[Raiden]> потом разделы удалишь уже из винды
<[Raiden]> и всё
<[Raiden]> интересно, почему прибалты так любят делат ьвид что русский не знают
<[Raiden]> а потом спокойно на нем пишут
<[Raiden]> Чесно говоря, даже послать хотелось.
<[Raiden]> можно подумать ег осюда звали
<artus> гг
<artus> вот потому с транслитом и идут лесом ) и никого ничего не волнует)
<[Raiden]> +1
<User474[web]> Привет!
<User474[web]> Кто-нибудь может выложить linux source Ubuntu скачанный
<User474[web]> а то под виндоуз невозможно скачать, а на линуксе интернета нет еще
<artus> интернет настроить не можем а какой то мифический linux source Ubuntu уже нужен )))
<artus> *,
<User474[web]> да вот нет драйвера ваймакс под устройство))
<artus> а в какой это ты инструкции нашол что надо прям linux source Ubuntu тянуть?
<User474[web]> а линукс соурс нужен для настройки драйвера
<artus> дай посмотреть, хоть одним глазком то
<User474[web]> http://www.opennet.ru/tips/info/2468.shtml#
<User474[web]> вот здесь))
<User474[web]> это в начале apt-get install linux-source
<artus> User474[web], http://kernel.org/ выбирай )
<User474[web]> а он для всех подходит да? для убунту тоже?
<User474[web]> я уже скачивал
<User474[web]> да, кстати, были траблы с созданием модуля ядра
<artus> User474[web], http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/linux-hardware/5543767 как бе не факт что оно тебе вообще поможет)
<User474[web]> гдето прочитал что это из за того, что мульти... возможность какаято была добавлена)) спасибо, щас посмотрю
<User474[web]> аа, в опеннете уже парни попробовали и получилось
<User474[web]> то есть готовый вариант
<artus> да пусть меня в зеленый цвет покрасят такие пляски устраивать )))
<User474[web]> ладно, на форуме попрошу, может ктонибулдь согласится))
<artus> User474[web], у тебя йота?
<User474[web]> я могу покрасить)))
<User474[web]> шутка))
<User474[web]> нет, а, да, с Казахстана я
<User474[web]> модем ZTEшный
<artus> модель
<baronos> artus: что то людей на linux source потянуло))
<artus> да это все он же )
<User474[web]> AX 226
<User474[web]> да, еще кто то был?)))
<User474[web]> ZTE AX 226 если полностью
<baronos> нет, я думал уже пандемия пошла)
<User474[web]> )))
<artus> User474[web], http://goo.gl/RMwG5 первая же ссылка
<User474[web]> там написано решено, но они еще там не решили, уже смотрел
<artus> причем там уже и драйвер, и в виде дебки
<User474[web]> они потом решили и написали в опеннет в коментах
<User474[web]> нет, это из Бангладеша деб
<User474[web]> пакте
<artus> User474[web], ну как бе http://www.opennet.ru/openforum/vsluhforumID3/71759.html#65
<User474[web]> он не подойдет наверное
<User474[web]> вот, и там в первую очередь линукс соурс нужен(((
<User474[web]> да, это вот где решено уже
<artus> он нужен для того чтоб модуль собрать
<User474[web]> угу
<artus> и нужен он скачаный на бубунте
<User474[web]> сам не могу скачать, под виндоусом сижу, да для убунты
<artus> так что мобильник с инетом цепляй и собирай )
<User474[web]> ой, это не вариант, столькоь денег наверное ради несчастных нескольких мегабайт уйдет))
<artus> хотя хедеры у тя должны быть
<artus> ls /usr/src покажи
<User474[web]> хедеры не проходят чо то
<User474[web]> а, щас я не подключен, сорри
<User474[web]> то есть компьютер выключен
<User474[web]> хедеры есть, исходников нет
<artus> а ты с чего?
<artus> ини не нежны
<User474[web]> убунту 11.04
<artus> *у
<artus> ядро тебе всеравно собирать не надо
<User474[web]> с хедерами не получается
<artus> вобщем тебе надо то всего если есть хедеры openssl unzip dos2unix patch libnl libssl
<User474[web]> хорошо, попробую еще раз, спасибо за уделенное время))
<artus> User474[web], читать внимательнее надо просто )
<artus> а я таки вчера думал что он под веществами :)
<baronos> ))
<artus> не умеет народ-с формулировать вопросы
<yacoov> Airwolf ты откудова?
<yacoov> uy domen
<SergeyIT> baronos: Linux  3.2.0-2-generic #5-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 28 18:09:32 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<baronos> SergeyIT: но у тебя 12,04))
<baronos> я вот только патч с kernel.org не стал качать и ставить
<SergeyIT> baronos: она не хуже 11.10 )
<baronos> SergeyIT: Чем то даже лучше;)
<baronos> кстати 12,04 цифры няшней смотрятся чем 11,10
<yacoov> .
<[Raiden]> это наверное тебе числ о12 кажется знакомым.
<[Raiden]> часто встречается
<[Raiden]> 12 месяце  в, дюжина, 12 апостолов и т.д.
<[Raiden]> поэтому ты и обратил на эт овнимание
<[Raiden]> твоё подсознание
<SergeyIT> 12 - конец света
<[Raiden]> врятли. Если только люди сами его устроят
<SergeyIT> а 1110 что то двоичное
<[Raiden]> в хексе это будет 456
<[Raiden]> явно не просто так!
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> есть масса баек про числа
<[Raiden]> и люди помешаныне на всяких совпадения
<[Raiden]> х
<baronos> я вычеслил гада который включает мне "Показывать меню" в терминале)) это гш альт+ф2 'r' ))
<yacoov> у меня стоит 10.04 и я доволен
<SergeyIT> yacoov, чем доволен?
<yacoov> стабильностью
<User638[web]> так, живые есть?)
<yacoov> да
<User638[web]> вопрос: ПО только на англ. языке, или русская версия есть?
<baronos> какое ПО?
<User638[web]> программа вся)
<artus> baronos, англицкое вестимо )
<SergeyIT> yacoov, ааа, у меня стоят 8.04, 10.04 и 12.04 - тоже доволен ))
<yacoov> )
<artus> ну а если уж ты про Всю Программу , то тут как повезет )
<baronos> )
<User638[web]> типо скинул, а потом долбайся в английском?)
<artus> опять грибники пошли  )
<ambal> подскажите альтернативу transmission , плз)
<baronos> !q | User638[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User638[web]: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<SergeyIT> все программы на машинном языке
<baronos> ambal: qbittorrent
<artus> aria2
<ambal> baronos: хороший?)
<baronos> ambal: да
<yacoov> deluge torrent
<User638[web]> как хорошо объяснили=_=
<ambal> baronos: спс)
<yacoov> ktorrent
<baronos> ПО - программное обеспечение, какое то отдельное, или ты вообще про ОС имеешь ввиду, если да, то установи русский.
<ambal> artus: yacoov: спс)
<yacoov> незачто
<User638[web]> я сейчас смотрю, вроде только на англ язык полностью( там же в ОС и ПО на англ языке.
<User638[web]> есть ссыль на ОС на русском?
<yacoov> рунту
<User638[web]> лан, удачи всем)
<baronos> странный грибник
<artus> -1 двоешник :)
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/7062768 баян наверное
<[Raiden]> в юнити по-моему ещё вехняя панель не умеет скрываться или перекрывать
<[Raiden]> ся
<HunTxD> поставил убунту 11.10 на ноут. Не хочет выключатся airplane mode, и не включается wifi и bt. Ноутбук греется как будто чем-то нагружен. Никак не могу понять в чем проблема.. З.ы. Линукс минт аналогично.. rfkill list показывает что на 1 из устройств включено соÑ
<ambal> а где qBittorent торрент-файлы хранит?
<baronos> ambal: само приложени где лежит имеешь ввиду?
<baronos> е
<ambal> baronos: в .config/qBittorent не вижу папки torrents , как у transmission'а... в общем хочу торренты из transmission'а в qBittorent перенести
<baronos> ambal: /home/ubuntu/.config/qBittorrent
<baronos> это чтоли?
<baronos> гыы
<baronos> затупил
<ambal> baronos: да, но где там папка torrents? куда торенты кидать от transmission'а ?
<baronos> ambal: в настройках зайди в загрузки там добавь папки где он будет отслеживать торрент файлы
<ambal> baronos: я там изменю же сейчас? по умолчанию где интересно
<[Raiden]> я сча тоже стал qBittorent, можно последовательно качать
<[Raiden]> *использовать
<[Raiden]> смотреть правда нечего
<[Raiden]> как в анекдоте. К  24 каналам добавили ещё 36, теперь нечего смотреть стало ещё больше
<baronos> ambal: я немного не понял, файлы с расширением торрент ты хочешь запихать в qbit?
<ambal> baronos: да, чтобы импортировать все закачки\раздачи с transmission'а в qbit
<baronos> ambal: хмм, не знаю честно, просто я не раздаю и не храню сотни торрентов и такое не задумывал никогда) и даже теоретически подсказать не могу)
<ambal> baronos: ясно, спс)
<HunTxD> поставил Ubuntu 11.10 на ноут. Не хочет выключатся airplane mode, и не включается wifi и bt. Ноутбук греется как будто чем-то нагружен. Никак не могу понять в чем проблема.. З.ы. Линукс минт аналогично.. rfkill list показывает что на 1 из устройств включено софт б
<HunTxD> поставил Ubuntu 11.10 на ноут. Не хочет выключатся airplane mode, и не включается wifi и bt. Ноутбук греется как будто чем-то нагружен. Никак не могу понять в чем проблема.. З.ы. Линукс минт аналогично.. rfkill list показывает что на 1 из устройств включено софт б
<baronos> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<andrex> !Repeat | HunTxD
<ubuntuhelp> HunTxD: Не думайте, что Вас игнорируют, и не повторяйте часто свой вопрос. Если никто не знает ответа, никто Вам и не ответит. Во время ожидания ответа Вы можете поискать помощь на https://help.ubuntu.com или http://wiki.ubuntu.com . См. также !patience.
<artus> опа, у нас и такое есть оказываетцо Oo
 * baronos запомнил repeat
<andrex> !etiquette > artus
<ubuntuhelp> artus, please see my private message
<andrex> тут ещё и не такое
<[Raiden]> ссылки на неруское вики
<[Raiden]> сс*
<baronos> !ubotu
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Вы можете найти мой моск тут http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi Как меня использовать? просто напишите: ![утилита_linux] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так.
<andrex> ubuntuhelp: tell baronos about hi
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, please see my private message
<andrex> вот тока это зачем не понятно
<User031[web]> ky
<andrex> re
<baronos> !hi
<ubuntuhelp> Привет! Добро пожаловать на канал #ubuntu-ru
<User031[web]> Подскажите где скачать норм литературу по Ubuntu
<baronos> !wtf
<ubuntuhelp> Пожалуйста, следите за своим языком и тем, чтобы помочь сохранить этот канал дружелюбным.
<artus> @voice baronos
<artus> харош бота мучить
<artus> @kban baronos 60 не умничаем
<[Raiden]> ))
<artus> воот, в скайпе болячечку нашли, я ж говорил он зло )
<yacoov> на хабре прочитал?
<artus> ога
<artus> гталк всяко адекватнее )
<yacoov> видео там есть?
<artus> конечно )
<artus> да и поадекватнее оно как то )
<artus> причем в качестве камеры я юзаю камеру планшетника по ви-фи, а скайп как то нехочет
<[Raiden]> в теории в любом жабер клиенте видео есть
<yacoov> ну должен быть акаунт у гмайл
<yacoov> артус как это?
<artus> что именно?
<yacoov> планшетника через вайфай
<artus> droidcam
<yacoov> ааа
<yacoov> что за планшетник?
<artus> китаец
<yacoov> андроид 2.3?
<artus> a8 который , ну щас 2.3.3
<yacoov> ясно
<baronos> marlin сдох после обновления(
<[Raiden]> теперь ты знаешь что такое репы разрабатываемы программ
<[Raiden]> х*
<baronos> [Raiden]: ну я не растерялся,, рапортовал баг)
<[Raiden]> почитай про флаг hold и как версию откатить
<[Raiden]> хотя в ппа скорее свсего только текущая версия
 * artus забил в гугл marlin, вервая же картинка менсона, офигел, долго думал....
<[Raiden]> artus: наутилус элементари
<[Raiden]> продолжение
<Nor8>  Кто-нибудь с этого ППА    ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa   обновлялся?
<[Raiden]> я руками ставил
<[Raiden]> в хсват как-то был 1 пакет поломан, с тех пор чего-то лень
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну это понятно, там еще обновление иксов гитовское, этото и интересует.
<[Raiden]> искатель приключений как баронос :)
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  В хсват вообще как то криво отрабатывают в натти начиная с 285-ой версии.
<[Raiden]> кто помнит что заметил какие-либо измнения от смены версии иксов за последние года ? :)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да не, мне бы нормально работающую версию 290-х, чтобы не ставить руками и хватит экспериментов. :-D
<[Raiden]> мне кажется юзер вообще ен в состоянии смену версии иксов заметить. Если только юзеры открытых дров из-за обновления месы
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Визуально вряд-ли заметишь, только если падать будут.
<Nor8> Но бывало они падали )))
<[Raiden]> не хочешь эксперементов - ставь руками
<[Raiden]> нету 100% хорошего ппа с нвидия дровами
<[Raiden]> http://raiden-ut.blogspot.com/2010/12/nvidia.html
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну с 280-ми есть хороший ппа )))
<[Raiden]> ну и сиди на них
<[Raiden]> В общем-то на своей видюхе от 290 я мало что заметил
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере в убунте
<Nor8>  Ну так то да, но вот та опция мне покоя не дает )))
<artus> Nor8, оно работаеть  )
<[Raiden]> вот в федоре, как раз та версия глибц, которая в ченчлоге описана. Т.е. там нельзя юзать дрова ниже 290.10
<artus> Nor8, я про альсу
<Nor8> artus: Супер ))
<Nor8> Долго ковырял?
<artus> 2 минуты)
<Nor8> Норм, не долго. Как звук?
<artus> гуд
<dredix> привет всем
<yurau> привет
<baronos> в превью гш теперь отображается процесс копирования файлов)
<dredix> гш это гном шел? его реально в убунту 11.10 поставить?
<baronos> dredix: а то)
<dredix> хорошая вещь? просто уже который день на слуху тут=)
<baronos> dredix: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<dredix> спасибо
<dredix> потом выбрать при ребуте да? где юнити и таму подобное
<baronos> dredix: ага
<dredix> а пакетов а пакетов ппц
<dredix> во усё
<baronos> зараза, с 3,2 ядром при копировании скорость 20мб\с, с предыдущим 40 было((
<hunt> поставил Ubuntu 11.10 на ноут. Не хочет выключатся airplane mode, и не включается wifi и bt. Ноутбук греется как будто чем-то нагружен. Никак не могу понять в чем проблема.. З.ы. Линукс минт аналогично.. rfkill list показывает что на 1 из устройств включено софт бл
<dredix> это в гш слева в верхнем углу обзор? а то их целых 3 штуки без эфектов , гном и ещё какото гном
<dredix> и закрытие окон справа а не слева
<baronos> dredix: просто gnome выбирай, с обзором
<dredix> угу его и выбрал
<baronos> кнопки перенести пожно
<baronos> м
<dredix> эт как?
<dredix> а то привык слева их видеть
<dredix> и свернуть нету=(
<baronos> dredix: ставь gnome-tweak-tool
<dredix> вау
<dredix> скок всего то=)
<baronos> dredix: откроешь его иди в Shell там Close Only меняй на All
<dredix> я понял
<dredix> спасибо
<baronos> gconftool --type string --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout "close,minimize,maximize:"
<dredix> тут впринцыпи почти всё понятно
<baronos> и потом Alt+F2 "r"
<dredix> а r
<dredix> что это?
<artus> baronos, твикалку еще не не русифицировали?
<baronos> dredix: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/gnome3
<dredix> наполовину
<baronos> artus: напловину)) я просто на энглише сижу)
<artus> по ходу это единственная твикалка которая имеет право на жизнь
<dredix> вау
<artus> baronos, ну хомячкам же этого не обясниш )
<dredix> красота то какая
<baronos> artus: ))
<artus> dredix, показывай свою красоту то )
<dredix> эт тока в гноме твикер работает?
<baronos> dredix: что именно?
<dredix> смена тем иконок и т.д.
<dredix> не знал что можно покрасивше сделать
<dredix> альт +ф2 это принятие изменений я так понял?
<baronos> это выполнение команд
<dredix> твик где этот найти в списке если?
<markmx> Здорова, а как имя окошка в системе которое генерит флеш при разворачивании на весь экран? ато компиз его транспарентит, а мне бы ненадо его трансить
<baronos> dredix: в превью поиске напиши tweak и его ставь в избранное
<dredix> спасибо
<baronos> dredix: я долго тему подбирал для гтк остановился на такой http://i.minus.com/iLgvym5SsPXJY.png
<dredix> тоже всё выбираю сижу=)
<dredix> класная вещица
 * baronos молился не зря, гш начинает нравится людям.
<artus> паказывай скрин
<dredix> oxygen рулит
 * artus хочет пощупать EXODesk
<dredix> сек
<dredix> http://s011.radikal.ru/i317/1111/c5/ac5652deb693.jpg
<dredix> как то так
<artus> как то жуть )
<dredix> не фонтан?
<artus> а размерчика поболее нет?
<dredix> сек чота срезал размер он
<artus> потому тчо нефиг радикал пользовать)
<andrex> ну какоето разношорстное оформление вышло
<dredix> http://s14.radikal.ru/i187/1111/8c/2a0e601d7405.png
<dredix> да я галку не снял
<dredix> типа срезать до 640
<artus> dredix, http://paste.ubuntu.com/753881/
<artus> вешаеш на хоткей или ярлык и всех делов )
<artus> ну itmages-upload разве что стянуть )
<dredix> я новичёк в убунте пару недель=) так что в этой теме ещё не секу
<dredix> заюзал через вуби убунту понравилась и снёс всё нафиг (хп) и терь под хом 500 гиговый диск=)
<artus> dredix, вобщем по факту запустил, выделил область, а тебе в ответ ссылка на уже залитую картинку )
<dredix> естественно поставил начисто с флэшки
<dredix> фига удобно
<markmx> sleep 5; xwininfo
<markmx> титл флешки на вконтактике - exe =))
<dredix> гном всётаки покрасивей имхо чем юнити
<artus> dredix, http://itmages.ru/image/view/345213/9e7ce8b9 )) типа так )
<markmx> так, тут появислись админы из питера с поддержкой пхпешинга?
<dredix> как ярлык обозвать то?
<[Raiden]> noname
<SergeyIT> yarlyk
<markmx> SupaPupaSHortcut
<baronos> бгг нашел то что не работает на гш 3,3,2)) смена wallpaper)
<[Raiden]> НажмиМеня
<[Raiden]> ))
<markmx> серго, ну должен же быть хоть один админ, который шарит в пихипишинге и хочет бабла за прсото так =)
<dredix> а расширение ярлыка какое?
<yacoov> markmx не тут спрашивать надо
<markmx> lnk
<markmx> да я уже на форму написал, на луге написал
<SergeyIT> дапшел
<baronos> можно скрипт сделать чтоб валлпапер менял утром днем и вечером?
<artus> baronos, feh + cron
<dredix> дык это через вайн?
<dredix> программы для открытия файлов этого типа не сконфигурировано
<baronos> бесит одно, нельзя сделать скрин в режиме превью((
<[Raiden]> можно
<[Raiden]> gnome-screensho --interactive , там делаешь с задержкой и  идешь в превью
<[Raiden]> или используй scrot
<[Raiden]> *gnome-screenshot
<baronos> ну если только так((
<dredix> что такое в процесах висит migration /1-----root-----44.2  ????
<dredix> а в top нету...
<hunt> поставил Ubuntu 11.10 на ноут. Не хочет выключатся airplane mode, и не включается wifi и bt. Ноутбук греется как будто чем-то нагружен. Никак не могу понять в чем проблема.. З.ы. Линукс минт аналогично.. rfkill list показывает что на 1 из устройств включено софт бл
<artus> @kick hunt да хватит уже
<baronos> http://i.minus.com/iE6IaOtfXzfHD.png воистину спасибо)
<baronos> забиндил gnome-screenshot -d 5 ихааа)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> я меня .десктоп , что бы всегда интерактивный пускался
<baronos> [Raiden]: воот, ты сделал так чтоб гш не бесил))
<[Raiden]> а в кедах он делает скриншот сразу по нажати, но в этом же окне сразу все опции
<[Raiden]> бебе
<[Raiden]> и ещё меню открыть в
<[Raiden]> в гимпе например
<[Raiden]> правда есть другие программы, на гтк, с кучей опций, для скриншотов
<baronos> у меня минус ктрл+принт сразу загружает на сервак, и принт просто с задержко))
<baronos> [Raiden]: а на гш ctrl+shift+alt+r запись видет в отличном качестве)) бебебе))
<[Raiden]> да вот видео в кде нет )
<baronos> сделают гном бокс и тогда наверно в виртуалбокс нужды не будет)
<artus> [Raiden], xvidcap гуд писалка
<[Raiden]> я писал ффмпегом. Давно не писал уже
<dredix> ui dc`nfrb hekbn=)
<baronos> вот еще бы сделали расширение для гш после записи сразу отправлял на сервер ютьюба)
<dredix> гш всётаки рулит=)
<Nor8>  А во втором гноме какая комбинация или тоже нет?
<baronos> Nor8: нету(
<Nor8> Ну и ладно, есть масса других фишек, которых нет в гш.
<baronos> правый клик по панели)
<[Raiden]> такое есть, 10мб ftp://lennier.homelinux.net/pub/kedi1.mp4
<baronos> vlc рулит скачивать не надо по ссылке смотреть отлично)
<baronos> а по видео прикольно)
<[Raiden]> там какой-то китайский сериал про винчунь. Смотреть енчего было, на рутрекере нашел
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Где сериал?
<[Raiden]> на видео окно с плейером
<[Raiden]> или тебе ссылку поискать?
<Nor8> Ну не помешало бы )))
<umren> yo
<[Raiden]> их два, один вот http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=487704 , а второй надо поискать...
<yacoov> ё
<[Raiden]> ёё
 * baronos ушел смотреть терра нова
<shenmue> всем пыщь!
<baronos> тыщ
<yacoov> фыф
<[Raiden]> Nor8: наврал немного на видео про вонг пей хуна :) http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1013055
<[Raiden]> этих катайцев легко спутать
<yacoov> ))
<yacoov> -_- китаец
<andrex> они такогоже мнения о нас)
<Nor8> [Raiden] Они про нас так тоже думают )))
<Nor8>  [Raiden] Жанр: Рукопашная драма .  порвало  :-D
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> вот ещё, но перевод субтитрами http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=906660
<Nor8> [Raiden] Бьют и плачутъ.  )))
<[Raiden]> да простят меня модераторы
<[Raiden]> ))
<shenmue> хех
<shenmue> у меня скрин такой забавный
<[Raiden]> если кто-то будет смотрет ьи не понравится - я не виноват ))
<yacoov> рутракер в локалке?
<SergeyIT> виноват
<shenmue> когда сносишь фф вместо него как я понял рандомно ставится любой другой браузер. щас поставилась опера ^_^
<shenmue> в прошлый раз эпифани
<Nor8> shenmue: С какого это испугу рандомно?
<shenmue> ну сначала эпифани. потом опера. мне на ум другое не пришло
<baronos> а может тот который использовался посл??
<dredix> извините за тупой вопрос но где в гш мусорка?
<SergeyIT> везде
<yacoov> )
<dredix> всмысле ведро мусорное=)
<baronos> dredix: в наутилусе
<yacoov> под столом
<dredix> спасибо чтот не подумал
<dredix> во точно а там полный алес уже=)
<baronos> dredix: я шифт+дел юзаю)
<try_out> О. Где я? /)
<shenmue> оО
<[Raiden]> а раньше была на нижней панели
<dredix> контр+дел пробывал всё в ведре осталось=)
<yacoov> в Аду
<[Raiden]> +1
<[Raiden]> )
<try_out> Хочу в рай )
<baronos> try_out: join /windows
<baronos> #
<dredix> ))))))
<shenmue> оО
<andrex> я думаю там тоже не рай)
<shenmue> тогда к макакавцам уж
<try_out> Не. Теперь по делу. Установил Xubuntu. В динамиках тишина.
<shenmue> ноут?
<Nor8> Маковцы это ад, ибо яблоко искушения предлагаютъ   ))))))))
<try_out> Ноут Asus PRO5MJ
<shenmue> яблоко в раю расло
<shenmue> try_out mute тыкал?
<Nor8> shenmue: Ну а кто его надкусил, предложил и при каких условиях? Помним? ))))
<shenmue> змей
<try_out> тыкал всё
<try_out> мьют не включен, громкость на полную
<try_out> Устройство вроде как есть, но тишина
<[Raiden]> try_out: потыркай ползунки в alsamixer
<try_out> Подвигал. Ноль
<yacoov> попробуй рестарт пулзе
<Nor8> try_out: Каналы не все включены или кодеки не поставлены.
<try_out> Кодеки не при чем, даже вав не играет
<Nor8> shenmue: Прально, змей-искуситель. Значит надкусанное яблоко знак чего? ))))
<try_out> каналы тоже тыкал все уже
<shenmue> Настраивается пакет ttf-opensymbol (2:2.4.3+LibO3.4.4-0ubuntu1)
<SergeyIT> try_out, в нете полно Асус + звук + линукс
<artus> aplay -L ?
<artus> показывай на пасту
<shenmue> хм... вот что может быть в новой версии шрифтов?
<try_out> Хорошо, попробую.
<try_out> Звуковая HDA Intel (Alsa mixer)
<artus> try_out, HDA Intel (Alsa mixer) как бе не показатель
<artus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/753973/ даеш что то вроде этого
<[Raiden]> этих  HDA Intel десятка два
<dredix> как перенести кноки закрытия окна с правой стороны на левую ? в ГШ в настройках  твика чтот не вижу=(
<artus> dredix, так же как и в предыдущих 4х версиях  или 3х не важно
<User952[web]> Доброго времени суток дамы и господа
<artus> к чему сей официоз сударь, здесь все свои )
<yacoov> :)
<Nor8> artus: Все же не будем забывать о нормах приличия и выходить за рамки общепринятых норм :-D
<shenmue> Господа. А не послать ли нам отчет об ошибке?
<SergeyIT> товарищи, а не послать ли нам...
<artus> гонца сюда,  и писаря
<yacoov> торта
<andrex> товарищи шлите что хотите и куда хотите тока не тут
<artus> во, и комунисты подтянулись )))
<baronos> dredix: gconftool --type string --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout "close,minimize,maximize:"
<SergeyIT> а то )
<Nor8> ))) Коммуняки
<baronos> dredix: и альт+ф2 - r
<User952[web]> ну раз все свои, тогда образумьте бездаря - не могу подключить vpn билайновский
<dr_mat> всем доброго времени  суток , весь день бюсь над проблемой в принципи наверно не такой уж и сложной но у меня не получается. У меня дисплей диспле бука не определяется и как следствие не могу выбрать разрешение  и прочие настройки .
<shenmue> User952[web] внп или l2tp ?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ох уж этот незатейливый китайский кинематограф..... )))))
<SergeyIT> сами дармовым пользуются, а коммуняк не любят
<User952[web]> l2tp
<SergeyIT> dr_mat, что за бука, сектретная?
<artus> User952[web], у пчелайна ж скрипт автоподнималка есть
<shenmue>  artus у меня не пашет
<dredix> - baronos,  ребут нужен?
<shenmue> у меня тока гуишная vpnpptp работает
<artus> shenmue, ну пчелайн же )
<baronos> dredix: альт+ф2 r сделал?
<dr_mat> бук emachines e525
<SergeyIT> dr_mat, и какая видео?
<dredix> угу ну всёравно чот без изменений=(
<shenmue> там три патча на xl2tpd нужно накладывать что бы с пчелой работал
<baronos> dredix: логаут сделай
<dredix> в терминале ж набирать?
<shenmue> User952[web] простой способ подойдет?
<User952[web]> ага, еще vpnpptp пробовал - все бы хорошо, однако после первой же загрузки драйверов и перезагрузки нет пропал
<baronos> dredix: альт+ф2 открывает че нить?
<dredix> неа
<User952[web]> стоял 11,04 поставил 11.10 та же фигня :-(
<baronos> dredix: систем сетинг открой там в раскладку иди
<baronos> dredix: открой назначение клавиш
<dr_mat> видюха интел  Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 4500M
<dredix> раскладка клавиатуры оно?не?
<baronos> dredix: секунду
<dr_mat> стоит дистрюбитив минт 12
<artus> dr_mat, ну тогда шагом марш на канал минта
<dr_mat> ну так принцип же один и тот же
<dredix> нашол где сочетания клавиш разные но альт ф2 нету
<baronos> dredix: слева система перейди
<baronos> dredix: назнач на запуск команд alt+f2
<baronos> dredix: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAJyN6dFTH8
<artus> dr_mat, нет тут принципов, особенно учитвая что у минта свои репы и пилят они сами по себе
<dredix> спб
<SergeyIT> artus, не в минте дело...http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=170412.0
<dr_mat> дасада... ладно буду ждать когда минт пришлет письмо  с регистрацией
<artus> а нефиг пользовать дистрибутив с унылым комюнити если не в стостоянии сам лечить )
<dr_mat> да я поставил убунту 11,10
<shenmue> толсто
<dr_mat> у меня почему то вайфай драйвер не стал устанавливаться
<dr_mat> мне минт насоветовали, решил попробывать.  вайфай встал а с графикой теже яйца
<dr_mat> причем если мне память не изменяет 10,10 убунту  проблем с подсветкой нет
<artus> а видать в свежем ксорге поломали
<SergeyIT> dr_mat, ВФ в 9.10 драйверов не было, может в 10.10 тоже нет?
<dr_mat> да в принципе подсветка лечится легко , там 2 строчки дописывается, а вот как монитор ему   научить...
<dr_mat> я  на 10.10 не пробывал вайфай  я с лайфсиди грузился. да и драйвера на минте я поставил ток с какого то репозитроя припориатарные(система сама предложила)
<dr_mat> посмотрел ссылку, вижу решения моей проблемы пока не  ведомо
<dr_mat> хотя  мне б  я  думаю помог ы ченить файл xorg c ноутбука скопированый
<yacoov> ищи в гугле интел 4500м хорг.сонф
<baronos> на ланчпаде решения вроде есть
<artus> вот такие они интелы )
<[Raiden]> коробку у себя нашел http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1129/h_1322594651_9769329_552fec489d.jpeg
<[Raiden]> 10 лет валяется или 11
<[Raiden]> маленький радиатор на видеокарте, не то что сча
<SergeyIT> у меня новая 6200 и тоже без карлсона
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> на 4мх уже стоял вентилятор при примерно таком же размере радиатора
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: да я знаю, и сча есть. Тогда небыл отак много ниш для видеокарт
<[Raiden]> и гф2 мх тянул все тогдашние игрульки, хоть и урезан был. А 6200 ... Это если взать гф6800, распилить на 2, потом ещё на 2 и потом ещё на 2
<[Raiden]> и полчим холодную офисную карту )
<[Raiden]> 2мх тоже урезак но не на столько
<baronos> [Raiden]: http://vimeo.com/30065731 няшная фиговина)
<[Raiden]> фиг знает. Выйдет - посмотрю, но скорее всего буду пиджин продолжать юзать
<baronos> удобно когда можно на прямую с разрабом общаться)) марлин заработал)
<il2011> блин как в alsa громноксть включить? а то все в 00
<andrex> alsamixer
<il2011> недвигается
<il2011> под мастером и хедфонс нет слобца
<andrex> странно
<il2011> вот и мне так кажеться
<il2011> звукавуха правельно определилась.... а звука нема
<Alagos> Добрый вечер. Кто то ведёт домашнюю бухгалтерию на каких то онлайн ресурсах? Или может быть есть что то специально для убунту?
<il2011> как глянуть дефотловый звуковой драйвер, алса или пульс стоит?
<il2011> скрин алса миксера поможет?
<Nor8> Да, приложи его к голове и прочти мантру о здоровье.
<il2011> добрый шоппц
<resure> Добрый вечер. Тут есть кто-нибудь, юзавший достаточно долго OS X? Давно хотел задать один вопрос по поводу юзабилити.
<resure> В OS X cmd+tab переключает между разными приложениями, а cmd+` — между окнами одного
<artus> @kick resure ты сильно промахнулся
<resure> Мне не дали досказать
<artus> resure, читаем название канала
<resure> artus, у меня вопрос по убунте, его нельзя здесь задать?
<artus> у меня наверно со зрением что то
<resure> Или ошибка в том, что я подробно описываю, что хочу получить (и пытаюсь сказать, почему это можнт быть удобнее), а не просто пишу "хочу в убунте переключалку приложений как в маке"?
<artus> ну надо было с "хочу в убунте переключалку ..." начинать )
<andrex> ага купи мак клаву для pc
<resure> Да, в следующий раз предупрежу, что вопрос про убунту)
<resure> andrex, причем тут клавиатура?
<artus> а вообще с этим на форум ) тут народ юнити осилить не может) не то что переключали ваять )
<resure> А на какой лучше? Забугорный?
<SergeyIT> а кто тут с юнити?
<artus> убунтуфорум орг или ком который , там фанаты чего нить прибумать вкусного
<resure> Окей
<artus> resure, хотя попробуй поиском по ру пройтись, может есть чего
<resure> artus, когда ищу что-то про unity, обычно нахожу только очередной срач)
<SergeyIT> resure, а пока ничего и нет
<artus> resure, ну так правильно же )))
<artus> большего то от нее ждать не приходитцо)
<il2011> вот такая вот у меня фигня... http://imageshost.ru/photo/930648/id1094830.html есть идеи?
<artus> il2011, альсу ставь
<resure> От unity? На ноутбуках удобно. А Ubuntu 11.10 с Unity 2D даже на моем старом-дохлом нетбуке работает достаточно прилично и выдает до шести часов работы от батарейки (особенно это вин по сравнению с os x lion, которая сократила время автономной работы в два раза)
<artus> il2011, http://goo.gl/TAcDF
<il2011> Дык стоит
<artus> дык плохо стоит по ходу )
<artus> resure, всего то тебе надо options snd-hda-intel model=auto index=0 :)
<artus> ой
<artus> il2011
<il2011_> ахха и кикнуло меня что то
<artus> il2011_, не, залип видать
<resure> artus, я сперва подумал, что это для переключения и задумался, каким тут местом hda-intel притесался)
<artus> il2011_, перая же ссылка , 2я страница
<artus> il2011_, вобщем я нашол как починить тебе звук за 30ть сек, тебе тяжелы было это самому сделать?
<artus> :)
<il2011_> не арбайтен )))
<il2011_> для убунты 11.10
<artus> il2011_, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa , ты хочеш сказать что уже добавил репу и обновил?
<il2011_> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=115369.0
<il2011_> все сделано 10 раз=(
<andrex> а второй вариант делал
<artus> il2011_, как вариант попробовать AlsaUpgrade-1.0.24-2.sh
<il2011_> хм... щас гляну версию
<artus> оно тянет альсу и собирает ее
<il2011_> инт 1 на два компа..... щас вернусь
<il2011_> инет*
<artus> il2011_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1589737
<artus> звук в пинуипе +\- твой, главное угадать чего в alsa-base.conf засунуть если там твоего нет)
<il2011> некаких изменений
<il2011> ((((
<User982[web]> а есть кто?
<navnav> тут есть я .. )
<User982[web]> надо помощ
<navnav> я слаб знаниями))  ... смотря какая помощь ))
<andrex> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User982[web]> по поводу того как подружить убунту с андроидом и в него установить какой нибудь браузер, что бы уже дальше с него все делать. ато нахрен все удалил и флэшку с бэкапом форматировал)
<User982[web]> ато в интернете тока про винду
<User982[web]> второй день без музыки
<artus> залей пршивку поновой , тоже мне проблема
<artus> User982[web], и вообще ты каналом ошибся
<andrex> просто сбосить можно же
<User982[web]> ладно. спаибо. при сбросе приложения не появляются. а про прошивку я и не подумал. а на андроид есть убунту?)
<andrex> можеш сам узнать архитектуру проца и собрать. если так хочецо
<andrex> убёг)
<artus> да какая ему нафиг убунта если он осилить утановку apk не может ))
<flintstone> приует
<MILLIONER> Привет все
<MILLIONER> :))
<flintstone> привет :)
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<stolzus> всем ночи
<stolzus> в смысле - приветы
#ubuntu-ru 2011-11-30
<sharikoff> трам пам пам
<scorpion_on> посоветуйте pdf журнал про линуксы :)
<stolzus> fullcircle
<scorpion_on> Выпуск №41 — Сентябрь 2010
<scorpion_on> свежак...
<stolzus> scorpion_on: http://fullcirclemagazine.org/
<scorpion_on> нужно *ру
<stolzus> http://www.linuxformat.ru/
<baronos[work]> Хола хола)
<Ilshat> привет. подскажите как через apt поставить приложение. выбрав нужную версию?
<baronos[work]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKBpYwuk1Uw&feature=youtube_gdata_player
<baronos[work]> Правда на телефоне не видно че там на здании написанно((
<mva> Ilshat: что-то типа apt-get install appname=ver.ver
<mva> baronos[work]: не флудим, ага
<Ilshat> mva: да уже понял )
<Irvingel> Приветствую всех!
<Irvingel> помогите плиз с установкой драйверов на видео
<Irvingel> видео встроено в мать
<Irvingel> как узнать модель мамки подскажите плиз
<User718[web]> Привет, есть тут кто нибуть?
<mva> Irvingel: dmidecode, lspci, lshw
<mva> да тысячи утилит :)
<Irvingel> смотрю hardinfo но там не могу найти
<mva> в lspci, к слову, гарантированно есть видюха и ее модель
<Irvingel> VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems CyberBlade/i1 (rev 6a)
<Irvingel> каким образом на этого гверя поставить дрова то?
<mva> судя по всему, наверное, никак
<mva> просто vesa'ой пользоватьсЯ
<Irvingel> это что?
<mva> драйвер видеокарт "по умолчанию"
<mva> совместимый со всеми
<mva> но без всяких там прозрачностейб 3D и HD-видео
<mva> s/б/,/
<Irvingel> мне бы чтоб хоть как то работало, машина-динозавр, поставил Xubuntu 11.04 но даже xfce тормозит до жути
<Irvingel> особенно при попытках передвинуть какое либо окно
<mva> Irvingel: к слову, можешь погуглить по тому id, которое в первом столбике в lspci  в гугле.
<Irvingel> правильно ли выбрал систему, и можт какие советы дадите по оптимизации?
<mva> и да, тормоза к видеодрайверам имеют весьма посредственное отношение
<mva> разве только тормоза отрисовки
<mva> но к тормозам системы оно е при чем
<Irvingel> 01:00.0 это что-ли?
<mva> да и как-то с vesa'ой при отключенном композитинге не должно быть проблем
<mva> Irvingel: не совсем
<mva> сейчас
<mva> что-то я забыл, как там vendor-id получить :)
<mva> а
<mva> lspci -n
<mva> ;)
<Irvingel> mva: "да и как-то с vesa'ой при отключенном композитинге не должно быть проблем" имеется ввиду compiz?
<mva> Irvingel: нет, имеется в виду отрисовка окон "частями" (прозрачность раотает через это)
<mva> но компиз работает через это
<Irvingel> как его отключить/проверить если уже отключен?
<mva> r_1za: согласно правилам сетевого этикета прежде чем ломиться в приват нужно спросить, можно ли. Бесит, знаешь ли, скакать через 40 каналов до приватов, когда лезут не спросив
<mva> Irvingel: учитывая, что используется vesa он просто не может быть включен :)
<mva> в конце концов, даже если бы он включился без поддержки и без проверок ты бы вообще чёрный/белый экран видел бы
<Irvingel> ясно)
<mva> ты лучше запусти htop
<mva> (ну и поставь, если не стоит)
<mva> и посмотри там на предмет лишних процессов
<mva> и того, что занимает память/жрёт процессор
<Irvingel> top?
<Irvingel> http://paste.pro/5136389
<boris_t> в настройках xfce поройтся, отключи тени , и прочую приблуду
<baronos[work]> На лаунчпаде посмотри про вга киберблейд
<Irvingel> baronos[work]: поподробнее можно
<Irvingel> как это посмотреть?
<mva> Irvingel: htop ;)
<mva> Irvingel: http://launchpad.net/ и там в поиске cyberblade вбей :)
<The_BROS> Как подружить Ubuntu и сканер от МФУ Epson TX650?
<Irvingel> mva: /etc/X11/xorg.conf нет такого файла? он может быть в другом месте?
<Irvingel> xfce окружение
<Irvingel> или создать его там?
<mva> Irvingel: его может вообще не быть
<mva> иксам и кроме него есть откуда брать настройки
<Irvingel> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/74031
<mva> ну и может буть вместо него /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<mva> ну и в /usr/share/xorg/xorg.conf.d
<mva> или типа того
<Irvingel> в X11 нет яайлов xorg.*
<Irvingel> /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d есть папка в которой 6 *.conf файлов
<yacoov> привет всем
<yacoov> Инфра классный хост
<yacoov> )
<Ilshat> это не хост
<yacoov> а что это по твоему?
<yacoov> Ilshat
<Ilshat> yacoov: айпишнег )
<yacoov> )
<yacoov> No0ova
<SergeyIT> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Понг понг понг...
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> подскажите, а можно как нить в скрипте проверить зашифрована ли стркоа base64 ?
<boris_t> Можно проверить регуляркой на наличие не валидных символов в строке
<boris_t> или наоборот валидных, а потом уже декодировать
<User502[web]> привет, как к чату подключиться то?
<portos> всем привет
<Sonmeleon> test
<ubuntuhelp> Sonmeleon, Есть контакт.
<Sonmeleon> о =)
<Sonmeleon> Всем привет!
<portos> ребята как проверить жесткий диск на бэдблоки в убунту
<User502[web]> ривет, как к чату подключиться то?
<User502[web]> привет, как к чату подключиться то?
<portos> User502[web]: а ты не в чате сейчас?...
<User502[web]> в чате через браузе, хочу через ирк кклиент
<User502[web]> pidgin
<portos> User502[web]: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/pidgin
<User502[web]> portos спасибо
<chapt> portos: администрирование/дисковая утилита/данные смарт
<portos> User502[web]: пожалуйста
<portos> chapt: не хочет работать. на лаптопе венда 7 установлена и внезапно перестала гурзится. загрузился с лайв сд убунту вот.
<Sonmeleon> Люююдиии =) Установил Ubuntu 10.10. Очень рад системе. Возникает вопрос. С чего начать? Может есть какие-нибудь рекомендации по установке программ, настройке системы?
<portos> короче пишет что ваш винчестер не поддерживает смарт
<Ilshat> Sonmeleon: ubuntologia.ru если не путаю
<Sonmeleon> Ильшат, читал)
<Ilshat> Sonmeleon: дальше уже по необходимости смотришь в сторону гугла. если чет не получается в форум или на канал
<Sonmeleon> А свои предпочтения насчёт ПО какие будут? Например, проигрыватели видео/аудио
<chapt> portos: ну тогда man fsck
<baronos[work]> Если в бубне все работат, все дрова и так далее, просто наводи красоту под себя;) имхо)
<Ilshat> !1rule | Sonmeleon
<ubuntuhelp> Sonmeleon: Первое правило линуксоида: работает - не трожь!
<Sonmeleon> =) спасибо, Ильшат) буду следовать этому правилу впредь
<Sonmeleon> !2rule
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='2rule'
<Sonmeleon> !3rule
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='3rule'
<Sonmeleon> есть только первое правило?))
<maxx300> тест
<ubuntuhelp> maxx300, Ну понг, и что?
<Sonmeleon> test
<ubuntuhelp> Sonmeleon, Ну понг, и что?
<Sonmeleon> test
<ubuntuhelp> Sonmeleon, Понг понг понг...
<Sonmeleon> Хочу установить тему. Зашёл на сайт с ними. какая разница в версиях gtk? и какую ставить мне. Ubuntu 10.10
<boris_t> для gtk2
<maxx300> ставь убунту 11.10
<Sonmeleon> maxx30, ubuntu 11.04 и 11.10 не дружат с моей видюхой. а 10.10 поставил, установил и вуаля.
<Sonmeleon> boris_t, спасибо
<Sonmeleon> а что за metacity? вообще, чтобы поставить оформление, что нужно искать? gtk, metacity, gnome shell???
<baronos[work]> Гш не поставишь, тебе темы для гтк2 только
<boris_t> !metacity | Sonmeleon
<ubuntuhelp> Sonmeleon: Metacity — стандартный оконный менеджер среды GNOME.
<baronos[work]> Проще говоря рамка с кнопками свернуть закрыть.
<SergeyIT> Sonmeleon, а что за видео?
<Sonmeleon> Сергей, GeForce FX 5500 256 mb
<Sonmeleon> спасибо, ребят! сейчас буду пыжиться и менять оформление
<maxx300> ищи в гугле тему Mac4lin
<maxx300> как раз для ubuntu 10
<Sonmeleon> а что выбрать лучше macbuntu или mac4lin? или разницы вообще между ними нет?
<maxx300> одинаковые вроде
<maxx300> ставь mac4lin
<Sonmeleon> maxx300, ставлю macbuntu
<Sonmeleon> уже
<Sonmeleon> max300, установил Macbuntu
<SergeyIT> Sonmeleon, возьми холст, краски, кисти и нарисуй свою тему.... а линукс не с тем начинать надо
<Sonmeleon> Sergey, а с чего начинать надо?
<SergeyIT> Sonmeleon, а зачем тебе нужен комп?
<Sonmeleon> понять тяжело. одни говорят, если всё работает, сиди украшай как тебе надо. другие говорят, что не с этого начинать надо.
<SergeyIT> с этого и начинай
<maxx300> надо сразу с arch linux начинать
<Sonmeleon> почему?
<Sonmeleon> maxx300 тема клёвая. спасибо! только Док бар подтормаживает
<Sonmeleon> Кто может объяснить что это? - Enable left bottom corner to show desktop [Y/n]?
<mintscum> ребята, как через консоль запустить обновление к стабильной версии дистрибутива?
<baronos[work]> А  ты на каком дисте?)
<baronos[work]> Дистре*
<mintscum> baronos[work], я щас на Минт 11 сижу
<artus> @kick mintscum топай на канал минта
<mintscum> artus, и к чему это?
<artus> mintscum, а к чему тут ты? причем тут минт?
<mintscum> artus, при том, что он на убунте построен
<artus> @kick mintscum  вот ненадо мне указать на чем оно построено, читаем правила
<baronos[work]> Мне кажется убунту не склоняется, и когда слышу убунте как то ухо режет)
<mintscum> artus, ну и что? прочитал я правила. ясно сказано, что при вопросе относительно других линуксовских дистров может быть получен ответ. если не злоупотреблять добротой пользователей. я задал единственный вопрос, а ты меня с ходу кикнул. не понимаю логику.
<artus> mintscum, 2.13
<mintscum> artus, но ведь Linux Mint не подходит под эти правила. ведь он построен на базе ubuntu
<artus> @kban mintscum 3600 2.13, 2.5 и вообще ты аналом ошибся
<baronos[work]> artus: мне вчера няшняй банчик 60 поставил, я чуть со стула не упал:)
<artus> ))
<artus> а нефиг войсы сбрасывать)
<baronos[work]> ;)
<jlewka> или как можно проверить, в какой кодироке написана строка?
<jlewka> в такой или v takoy ?
<jlewka> в скрипте)
<artus> jlewka, в смысле ?
<jlewka> artus, ну, мне надо определить в каком формате строка, если она закодирована в base64 то раскодировать, если не закодирована, то оставить как есть
<artus> jlewka, http://python.su/forum/viewtopic.php?id=8880
<jlewka> bash бы..
<artus> сори, не знаю )
<jlewka> ^(?:[A-Za-z0-9+/]{4})*(?:[A-Za-z0-9+/]{2}==|[A-Za-z0-9+/]{3}=)?$ хм что из этого base64 ?)
<artus> jlewka, попробуй спросить на канале питона, авось помогут оптимизировать для баша , ну или накрайняк обяснят как проверку делать
<jlewka> питонвцев потревожить...
<User249[web]> всем привет
<User249[web]> русские есть?
<artus> ))) ну авось сразу не загрызут то)
<jlewka> задушат)
<artus> User249[web], Ubuntu Russian - Official IRC channel  как бе подразумевает
<User249[web]> ау
<User249[web]> ау
<User249[web]> стоит ли уходить с виндавса?
<artus> нет
<User249[web]> почему?
<baronos[work]> User249[web]: а зачем тебе убунту?
<artus> потому что ты читать не умееш, а в "невиндовсе" прийдется много читать
<User249[web]> спасибо
<Sonmeleon> Установил Macbuntu, пропала кнопочка Свернуть все окна. Кто подскажет?
<User249[web]> я правда не умею читать
<jlewka> artus, а русский канал питоновцев не подскажешь?
<sharikoff> http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4614/78716754.12/0_a4c6f_912c5b2_orig
<baronos[work]> И не только энергию сберегает)
<artus> sharikoff, ))
<maxx300> http://demotivation.me/images/20111128/zspz0un2j13l.jpg
<baronos> 28 июня 11г. Я тут зарегался)) хех, год я самоучился убунту без канала))
<_set_> парни, никто не подкинет лабораторных работ по PHP - нужно перейти от теории к практике и не знаю с чего начать
<artus> _set_, /join #php
<_set_> <artus>, это IRC канал?
<artus> да
<_set_> ок
<baronos> Марлин починили))
<yurau> _set_: надо читать документацию, там есть примерчики
<yurau> _set_: можно спросить что-н у меня по скайпу
<yurau> baronos: что такое марлин?
<baronos> yurau: файловый менеджер marlin
<_set_> yurau, дык я же говорю теория есть, нужно как то от простого к сложному практиковать
<yurau> _set_: спрашивай сейчас или я пойду есть
<maxx300> а есть русский канал по php?
<artus> maxx300, /list и ищи )
 * yurau ушел
<maxx300> может так кто знает?
<baronos> maxx300: ты не из питера?
<baronos> Не тому
<maxx300> нет
<SergeyIT> Sonmeleon, ты спрашивал про установку - показать десктоп. Вот установи ее и тебе кнопка не нужна
<Sonmeleon> СергейIT, не поверишь =))) за секунду до твоего сообщения сам нечайно навёл курсор в правый нижний угол и увидел эту прелесть)
<Sonmeleon> Macbuntu очень клёвая вещь)
<SergeyIT> Sonmeleon, неча темы менять )
<Sonmeleon> =) я постараюсь больше этого не делать
<Sonmeleon> Кто знает Док бар всегда притормаживает или это из-за того что комп старенький?
<baronos> Ставь кайро no opengl
<baronos> Cairo
<maxx300> старенький это с палочкой ходит?))
<Sonmeleon> baronod, почему cairo, а не docky?
<Sonmeleon> maxx300, почти да))
<andrex> старенький это когда слой пыли вместо корпуса
<SergeyIT> ржавчины
<baronos> Sonmeleon: логически я подумал что для макфорубунту авн док будет. Ну если доки стоит то норм.
<baronos> А вообще я от доков отказвлся с переходом на гш, тут и без них удобно.
<Sonmeleon> Gnome Shell - начиная с 11.10 Убунты?
<baronos> Можно и на 11.04 воткнуть
<TNH> подкажите на ubuntu.ru есть тема про 11.10 как создать аплет 'система' ?
<TNH> как раньше на 11.04
<sharikoff> подскажите на форуме есть дырочка "поиск"?
<TNH> ыыы
<sharikoff> как на всех форумах
<TNH> буду искать дрочку поиск
<TNH>  дырочку *
<andrex> есть строка поиска
<maxx300> поле поиска
<sharikoff> input text
<isuh> доброго времени суток хотел бы поинтересоваться имеет ли смысл качать x64 релиз при наличии 4гб оперативы или pae справится?
<sharikoff> isuh: у мя на серваке было 4 и все летало
<sharikoff> качай смело
<isuh> то есть обычной вполне хватит?
<sharikoff> обычной чего
<sharikoff> обычной ложки?
<sharikoff> да
<sharikoff> емае... блин
<sharikoff> раньше за счастье 128 метров было
<baronos> Sonmeleon: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-install-gnome-3-testing-in-ubuntu-10-10-maverick правда я не тестил и не могу сказать будет работать или нет.
<sharikoff> и никто не жаловался
<baronos> Видюха была первая рива тнт 8мб)
<sharikoff> s3
<andrex> 1mb
<baronos> Я на ней в макспейна играл первого)
<maxx300> было время гугла не было
<sharikoff> ларри была суперигра
<maxx300> да что там говорить, мониторов не было
<sharikoff> да.. приказы печатали на машинках..
<andrex> да чтоу ж мелочится, планеты небыло
<sharikoff> я к тому
<SergeyIT> хорошая штука перфокарты
<sharikoff> что пижоны вы если вам 4 гига на десктопне хватает
<sharikoff> занялись бы чем нть полезным
<sharikoff> а то гоняют кнопочки из угла в угол целыми днями
<sharikoff> да вайн насилуют
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, подай на них в суд
<baronos> У меня только левый верхний угол юзается)
<sharikoff> SergeyIT: да зачем.. дойдет все равно со временем
<SergeyIT> завтра праздник
<SergeyIT> 12.04 альфа должна поспеть
<baronos> И я дома как раз буду, ихаа)
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1130/h_1322661400_2746358_1227da32c2.png
<artus> а это уже чего такое ?
<andrex> хм интересная гозетко
<[Raiden]> плейер  вроде на питоне
<[Raiden]> надстройка над мплейер
<Sonmeleon> что такое надстройка?
<[Raiden]> Sonmeleon: это когда сарай к дому пристраивают или ещё 1 этаж )
<[Raiden]> или делают программу, которая сама ничего не делает ,а вызывает другую
<baronos> Ddos атаку ведут из злооси?)
<[Raiden]> ))
<SergeyIT> забавное название пакетов - command-not-found command-not-found-data
<andrex> там хранятся терабайты буков ошибок не существующих комманд и скрипты которые эти буквы собирают в слова
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> это кмплишен для ком. строки. пишешь команду, а она пишет в какой пакет надо доставить ,если not found
<SergeyIT> tlp
 * andrex посмотрел на летающее boris_t и ушол за мухобойкой
 * boris_t пилит unity (
<SergeyIT> пилите Боря, пилите )
<baronos> Гш пилить не надо))
<SergeyIT> всё перепилить и выкинуть!
<baronos> Если пилить ПО с помощью канала в ирк, это пила дружба?
<isuh> и еще раз всем доброго времени суток
<isuh> хотел спросить в чем разница между предлагаемыми драйверами "Проприетарный драйвер FGLRX для графических карт на базе ATI/AMD(плановые обновления)" и "Проприетарный драйвер FGLRX для видеокарт ATI/AMD"?
<artus> наверно в (плановые обновления)
<SergeyIT> ужасно по-русски звучит
<isuh> пишу что выдает система
<boris_t> разница в версии
<User372[web]> blacklist.conf как отредактировать? пишет что я не владелец файла..
<isuh> думаю если поставлю то что лежит на сайте amd не ошибусь
<artus> sudo, use sudo
<User372[web]> команду в консоль прописать чтоли? как именно ее написать нужно?
<User372[web]> нужно в него дописать blacklist acer_wmi
<boris_t> sudo <твоя команда>
<User372[web]> sudo blacklist acer-
<artus> sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<User372[web]> sudo blacklist acer_wmi так чтоли?
<User372[web]> это даст доступ к его редактированию?
<boris_t> !sudo | User372[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User372[web]: sudo — команда для запуска программ с привилегиями суперпользователя (root). Более подробную информацию Вы можете найти на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo . Sudo для !GUI приложений: !Gksu (Gnome, XFCE), !Kdesudo (KDE).
<artus> User372[web], http://ubuntologia.ru/gedit иди хоть что нить почитай для начала
<User464[web]> привет всем. Помогите пожалуйста. Очень тормозит флешь. Ubuntu 11.10 х32, видео жифорс 9600(512 мб) цпу интел дуал кор 2.5 (Е 5200)
<User464[web]> как бороться с этим?
<artus> ммм, не должен вообщето, даже на 1080 он без тормозов идет
<navnav> User464[web]: флешплеер лагаетъ )) как вариант ...
<andrex> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Проприетарная технология от Adobe. Советы по улучшению производительности, поиску 64-битной версии и исправлению глюков смотрите по ссылке http://t.co/tUumY5y а также !flash64
<artus> User464[web], браузер какой ?
<User464[web]> гугл хром
<navnav> User464[web]: а чем огнелис ненравится?
<User464[web]> кого?
<boris_t> firefox
<navnav> firefox )
<User464[web]> а
<User464[web]> ну не нравится
<navnav> User464[web]: а в нем то проповал флешь пускать?
<artus> User464[web], параметры, расширеный, настройки содержания, отключить отдельные модули http://itmages.ru/image/view/346100/5c7b8a30
<User464[web]> в лисе пробывал
<User464[web]> тормоза такие же
<navnav> User464[web]: У меня только иногда тормозит, когда много флеша на странице ...  10.0.4.3 IntelPentium D 2.8 , NV GF8400XT 256mb ...  а гугл не помог? Из сенрии "Тормозит флеш плеер ubuntu 11.10" ?? ))
<skai-falkorr> !flash | navnav
<ubuntuhelp> navnav: Проприетарная технология от Adobe. Советы по улучшению производительности, поиску 64-битной версии и исправлению глюков смотрите по ссылке http://t.co/tUumY5y а также !flash64
<skai-falkorr> и чтож гугл то не помогает тебе?другим помогает,а тебе - нет
<navnav> skai-falkorr: про гугл меня спрашивали?
<User464[web]> в гугле ссылается на хабр
<navnav> :-D
<User464[web]> где жалуются на вовсе убитый флеш
<navnav> я вообще курить пошел ... ))  :)
<[Raiden]> бросайте
<User464[web]> извините, кто то мне говорил что сделал в хроме, прилагая скрин, но я что то у себя наблюдаю иную картину http://itmag.es/2dKdB и никак не пойму что куда
<baronos> Уже второй раз смотрю вести и слышу звук винды когда надо подтвердить нажать ОК
<baronos> User464[web]: поставь хром а не хромиум
<User464[web]> через вайн что ле
<andrex> гхм
<baronos> Зайди на гугл и скачай хром
<User464[web]> ок, щас сделаю
<baronos> Замечаю у себя что хромиум как фф тормоз, а хром со встроеным флешем нормуль(хочу отметить тормоз фф это только у меня) :)
<User464[web]> я что то очень накрутил с флешем помоему
<User464[web]> как можно делать откат в убунте?
<User464[web]> допустим вообще на самый первый запуск О_О
<artus> удали просто флеш
<User464[web]> каким образом
<User464[web]> sudo apt-get delet?
<baronos> !apt | User464[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User464[web]: пакетный менеджер, который вместе с dpkg является основным средством управления пакетами. Короткое руководство по apt-get здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/apt
<User464[web]> а отката нет?
<User464[web]> я просто помимо этого много чего накрутил
<User464[web]> поставил, ковырялся смотрел как что работает:)
<boris_t> нет, коли систему не букапил
<User464[web]> плохо дело
<baronos> Просто скачай хром и установи, и зайди в центр приложений в поиске вбей flash  и удали
<User464[web]> ок:)
<User464[web]> хром уже ставится
<baronos> И там же удали в флеш
<User464[web]> удалил, так
<User464[web]> щас проверим-с
<User464[web]> дайте плз сайт с флешками где проверить. а то приложение из контакта не вариант
<yacoov> youtube
<yacoov> .com
<User464[web]> энгри бердс не на флеше? =D
<User464[web]> не, все равно тормозит(
<baronos> Переустанрви ось
<User464[web]> эх... у меня в дуал буте вин 7. я размечал раздел под убунту
<User464[web]> занорво придется?
<baronos> Ага, я хоть дальше баш читать буду.
<yacoov> переустанови видео дрова
<User464[web]> ясно, ладно, спасибо вам за советы :)
<yacoov> хххххххххххххххххххххххххххххххххххххххххххххххххххххххххххххххххххххххххххххх
<artus> @voice yacoov
<baronos[work]> Эпифани это гномовский браузер с гнэш вместо флеш?
<[Raiden]> он может юзать флэш
<[Raiden]> все другие могут юзать гнэш
<baronos[work]> Ясно
<yuberion> http://goo.gl/8ht0m
<aleksei`> ку
<yacoov> холодно
<baronos[work]> !cleare
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='cleare'
<baronos[work]> Ой
<artus> baronos[work], ты чуть не почистил все сервера вринода, ану перестань баловатцо )))
<baronos[work]> artus: ахахах))
<baronos[work]> artus: фильм ништяковый начался, "поймай меня если сможешь" )))
<artus> ммм, ща гляну
<artus> аа, видел
<baronos[work]> artus: ))
<KiberGluk> exit
<RfAFdlS> почему пакет gnome-icon-theme-full не робновляется до версии 3.2.0-0ubuntu2 ?
<baronos[work]> Видать зависимости не дают
<[Raiden]> да, зеркало может плохое или тормозное
<[Raiden]> у меня стоит та версия которую ты назвал
<RfAFdlS> baronos[work]:  он сам с собой конфликтует http://itmages.ru/image/view/346211/513d6f52 [Raiden]: у меня на нетбуке 3.2.0-0ubuntu2  и на другом ноутбуке тоже 3.2.0-0ubuntu2
<RfAFdlS> как пофиксить?
<[Raiden]> удали
<[Raiden]> и поставь
<RfAFdlS> пробовал
<[Raiden]> удали и потом покажи вывод apt-get install gnome-icon-theme-full
<[Raiden]> или покажи apt-cache policy  gnome-icon-theme-full
<baronos[work]> у меня 90% конфликтов решает аптитуде -ф инсталл, или дист-апргейд
<RfAFdlS> [Raiden]:  http://pastebin.com/hcTAiEyz
<[Raiden]> ну вот и ответ
<[Raiden]> в репе нету нвоее
<[Raiden]> вот и не ставится
<[Raiden]> новее
<[Raiden]> набери последнюю команду на другом компе и увидиш ьчто линк до пакета другой
<[Raiden]> разница во включенных источниках в общем
<RfAFdlS> [Raiden]:  разница только в архитектуре. На другом i386. На этом amd64
<[Raiden]> сомневаюсь, покажи )
<[Raiden]> ну или сам повнимательенй посмотри
<[Raiden]> короче на компе со старым пакетом не подключен
<[Raiden]> deb http://ubuntu.mirror.cambrium.nl/ubuntu/ oneiric-updates main universe
<[Raiden]> линк вместо этого миррора по вкусу
<fffars> всем привет. как добавить юзера в группу?
<RfAFdlS> [Raiden]: да, есть чуток http://pastebin.com/xz7rQB34
<[Raiden]> вот тут нормально
<andrex|off> fffars: к примеру так usermod -a -G admin user
<fffars> thnks
<[Raiden]> есть графическая морда. Н оиз-за перекройки ифейсмов не смогу сказат ьгде она )
<[Raiden]> интерфесов*
<[Raiden]> в кедах такие вещи собраны в systemsettings
<[Raiden]> наверное и в гном3
<andrex> ну в унити или в гш можно ведь просто название тулзы на инглише или на русском и не важно где она
<[Raiden]> да
<baronos[work]> andrex: в гш к сожалению не все по отобразится((
<andrex> ну незнаю когда у меня оно стояло то не замечал такого
<[Raiden]> такое может, но не конкретно с этой мордой
<[Raiden]> в .desktop файлах опция может быть, позволяющая не отображать в ГШ
<baronos[work]> Хмм 3.2.1 то стабильней будет)) в моем то 3.3.2 не все показывает, например key не показывает ключи и пароли(
<[Raiden]> может локализация?
<[Raiden]> набери ключи
<baronos[work]> Если на русском то показывает естественно)
<baronos[work]> Кажется отклонились от его проблемы))
<[Raiden]> поиск штука хорошая, в меню с программами. Но гораздо удобней меню с категориями. Мне не надо искать допусим музыкаольный плейер - я просто знаю в каком он подменю
<[Raiden]> поиск хорош для совсем редких вещей
<baronos[work]> Хехе, а у меня глобал кей на плееры))
<andrex> ну в даше тоже рапределяется по категориям
<[Raiden]> ну ок )
<RfAFdlS> [Raiden]: покажи /etc/apt/sources.list плз.
<[Raiden]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/755232/
<[Raiden]> в убунте ещё используется  /etc/apt/sources.list.d , но официальыне все в файле
<[Raiden]> льные
<RfAFdlS> [Raiden]: синаптик ругается E: The value 'natty' is invalid for APT::Default-Release as such a release is not available in the sources E: _cache->open() failed, please report. Но cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep natty пусто. В  /etc/apt/sources.list.d  нет ничего. И http://pastebin.com/ZxQmyyBQ
<artus> дык у тебя ж oneiric ?
<baronos[work]> Видать ппа натти присутствует какой то
<artus> sudo apt-get clean иногда полезно делать )
<RfAFdlS> artus: oneiric.
<artus> анфига от натти совать ппа? )))
<RfAFdlS> artus: дык не ставлю.
<artus> чистиш репы от левых ппа, чистиш кеш, апдейт&апгрейд
<baronos[work]> Дист-апгрейд для верочки))
<RfAFdlS> вот http://pastebin.com/M1dEKjUh
<[Raiden]> RfAFdlS: grep natty /etc/apt -R
<baronos[work]> Не доверяю я дистр апдейт на новую версию оси)
<[Raiden]> 3.0.0-14 - эт что за ядро?
<baronos[work]> [Raiden]: пропосед
<[Raiden]> а...
<[Raiden]> я думал уже нвоее. Склероз
<baronos[work]> Оно как 2-3 дня обновилось с 0.13
<[Raiden]> /etc/kernel/postrm.d/zz-extlinux - в логе незнакомый мне файл
<artus> а нафига там /usr/share/syslinux/themes/debian-squeeze/extlinux/memtest.bin»: Нет такого файла или каталога ?
<artus> это чего за изврат такой )
<RfAFdlS> grep natty /etc/apt -R  http://pastebin.com/mipDJCCK
<[Raiden]> RfAFdlS: покажи вывод dpkg -L /etc/kernel/postrm.d/zz-extlinux
<[Raiden]> ну или читай сам свой лог, там написана строка и иф файла в котором проблема
<RfAFdlS> [Raiden]: dpkg-query: ошибка: package name in specifier '/etc/kernel/postrm.d/zz-extlinux' is illegal: должно начинаться с цифры или буквы
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> мой косяк , Л замени на S
<RfAFdlS> dpkg -S /etc/kernel/postrm.d/zz-extlinux выдало extlinux: /etc/kernel/postrm.d/zz-extlinux
<artus> deb-src http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty-proposed restricted main multiverse universe #Added by software-properties зачем тебе ?
<[Raiden]> ну короче этот какой-то загрузчик, либ оег осноси, либ осмотри выше
<artus> а, сорь, оно типа олд
<[Raiden]> *иф - имя
<[Raiden]> может он сорслист подменил, а update не сделал
<[Raiden]> или я хз
<RfAFdlS> сделал
<baronos[work]> Замени сорс лист на новый
<RfAFdlS> baronos[work]: вштудию плыз
<baronos[work]> В гугле generate source.list
<yacoov> есть генератор
<[Raiden]> можно без гугла. В всинаптике идеш ьв источники и там кнопка по умолчанию
<artus> RfAFdlS, http://goo.gl/JNY6J не ?
<artus> вторая же ссылка
<[Raiden]> и потом пару репов снова включаешь - если надо обновления почаще
<[Raiden]> и всё
<baronos[work]> У меня ограничение скорости сайты дооооолго открывает)
<[Raiden]> artus: твоя ссылка кажись битая
<artus> [Raiden], http://itmages.ru/image/view/346348/8d922c9a
<artus> ниразу не битая)
<[Raiden]> мне выдает белый лист и (function(){})();
<[Raiden]> [00:22:39] [artus]RfAFdlS, http://goo.gl/JNY6J не ?  - эта ссылка
<artus> [Raiden], че то ты дошаманился)
<artus> да , я проверил жамкнув ее в чатике )
<baronos[work]> Виноват фф))
<[Raiden]> https everywhere мб косячит плагин
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], так ты ж с кде туда пошел
<baronos[work]> Ыы
<[Raiden]> лол
<[Raiden]> у меня фф в кде
<RfAFdlS> E: Не удалось обнаружить файл пакета linux-image-3.0.0-14-generic. Это может означать, что вам придётся вручную исправить этот пакет.
<baronos[work]> Жгучая дабл смесь;)
<yacoov> и хром
<RfAFdlS> Это как его исправлять?
<[Raiden]> в rekonq всё ок.
<RfAFdlS> o_O
<artus> снеси linux-image-3.0.0-14-generic
<baronos[work]> RfAFdlS: откл пропосед
<RfAFdlS> artus: не сносится
<RfAFdlS> E: Пакет linux-image-3.0.0-14-generic нуждается в повторной установке, но архивы для него не найдены.
<RfAFdlS> baronos[work]: это где?
<yacoov> отключи пропесед и апдейт
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1201/h_1322685040_2978742_d2ef721747.png
<[Raiden]> отключение то чем поможет?
<[Raiden]> ему сча надо как-то пакет слить
<[Raiden]> имхо
<[Raiden]> и поставить
<[Raiden]> странные у товарищя косяки.
<baronos[work]> Имхо, переставить ось:D
<[Raiden]> а*
<[Raiden]> из-за поломанног опакета? )
<[Raiden]> ну можно конечн
<baronos[work]> За то спать раньше ляжет)
<[Raiden]> RfAFdlS: sudo apt-get isntall -f  не решает?
<RfAFdlS> E: Пакет linux-image-3.0.0-14-generic нуждается в повторной установке, но архивы для него не найдены.
<[Raiden]> а если sudo apt-get install -d linux-image-3.0.0-14-generic
<[Raiden]> и потом снова c -f
<RfAFdlS> зато gnome-icon-theme-full обновился :D
<RfAFdlS> Тоже самое E: Пакет linux-image-3.0.0-14-generic нуждается в повторной установке, но архивы для него не найдены.
<RfAFdlS> sudo apt-get download  linux-image-3.0.0-14-generic  E: FindIndex failed
<yacoov> ищи пакет в гугле скачай его куданибудь и поставь с судо дпкг -и
<Sergey_IT> а может это в репах баг?
<baronos[sleep]> Собери новое ядро себе 3.2 например)
<flintstone> make menuconfig и make :)
<Nor8> RfAFdlS: С ппа ставишь или откуда?
<yacoov> у него суосес.лист битый
<Sergey_IT> RfAFdlS, а с какого сервера ставишь?
<flintstone> уменя ядро с собственными настройками собралось за пол часа.. а дженерик обычно собирается часа за 2 :)
<RfAFdlS> Sergey_IT: c основного
<baronos[sleep]> Яндекс миррор поставб
<flintstone> об чем собственно речь?
<flintstone> ктото пытается обновить ядро?
<[Raiden]> RfAFdlS: sudo dpkg -r linux-image-3.0.0-14-generic
<[Raiden]> и верни источники по умолчанию, я писал как
<RfAFdlS> Вернул E: Искажённая строка 18 в списке источников /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse) строка вида deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-updates/universe Убрал эту строку E: Не удалось обнаружить файл пакета linux-image-3.0.0-14-generic. Это может означать, что вам придётся вручную исправить этот пакет.
<[Raiden]> сначала исправь источники
<[Raiden]> потом можешь это почитать, если ничто не поможет с удалением пакета http://openkazan.info/node/2405
<RfAFdlS> dpkg: не удалось обработать параметр linux-image-3.0.0-14-generic (--remove):  Пакет абсолютно неработоспособен -- перед удалением его  следует переустановить.
<flintstone> RfAFdlS: sudo apt-get update после изменения репозитариев
<yacoov> легче заного ось плставить)
<yacoov> винды стайл
<yacoov> )
<[Raiden]> всё что над осделать, это нажат ькнопку по умолчанию в источниках
<[Raiden]> и избавиться это этого пакта
<[Raiden]> кета
<Sergey_IT> или ппа подключить http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/canonical_kernel_team )
<flintstone> а лучше в ручную отредактировать /etc/apt/sources.list
<[Raiden]> можно вытереть из базы руками, потом потавить и удалить  снова - это мусор почистит
<RfAFdlS>  [Raiden]: http://pastebin.com/YPkwFb1c               c яндекса. Сначала на 18 строку ругается как писал выше
<[Raiden]> больше ничего не скажу ))
<[Raiden]> с какого нафиг яндекса?
<flintstone> RfAFdlS: ща я сделаю за тебя всю работу :)
<[Raiden]> в источники зайди и сбрось на умолчания
<flintstone> ты где живешь?
<[Raiden]> 3-й и последний раз пишу
<[Raiden]> а.. ну и зеркало смени
<flintstone> RfAFdlS: эти репы в твоей ссылке работающие?
<RfAFdlS> c http://mirror.yandex.ru  Ставлю основной сервер. Аналогично
<[Raiden]> например на корбину или лучше на основное
<RfAFdlS> sudo apt-get update E: Искажённая строка 18 в списке источников /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<RfAFdlS> #deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-updates/universe
<flintstone> RfAFdlS: подожди
<flintstone> давай сначала
<yacoov> ну проверь что за. строка
<flintstone> ты где живешь?
<RfAFdlS> update нормально, upgrade E: Пакет linux-image-3.0.0-14-generic нуждается в повторной установке, но архивы для него не найдены.
<[Raiden]> пропозед реп выключен и в кэше видимо его нет
<[Raiden]> ну в топку )
<flintstone> RfAFdlS: сконцентрируйся сюда
<flintstone> не тупи
<flintstone> какая у тя убунта?
<RfAFdlS> DISTRIB_RELEASE=11.10
<RfAFdlS> DISTRIB_CODENAME=oneiric
<flintstone> ок
<RfAFdlS> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 11.10"
<flintstone> ща найду зеркала нормальные тебе
<Sergey_IT> #deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-update universe
<[Raiden]> зачем искать
<[Raiden]> если офиц зеркалаза выбераются в источниках
<Sergey_IT> так вроде должно быть / -> пробел
<[Raiden]> и ещё там кнопка сброса репов на умолчания
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Я не удивлюсь, если он их удалил ))))
<flintstone> RfAFdlS: какая у тя архитектура?
<[Raiden]> только потом надо пропозед включить
<RfAFdlS> amd64
<[Raiden]> Nor8: кого их? программу источники? :)
<flintstone> RfAFdlS: 64 или 32
<RfAFdlS> Sergey_IT: не понял
<flintstone> ок
<Nor8> [Raiden]: репы )))
<[Raiden]> это без разницы
<[Raiden]> кнопка сброса сгенерит дефолтынй сорслист
<[Raiden]> только потом видимо надо включи пропозед реп, что бы решить проблему с этим ядром. + я уже описал все методы решения, вклюая вытирание пакета из базы руками
<[Raiden]> так что тему закрывайте или бан
<RfAFdlS> case closed.
<yacoov> :)
<Nor8> )))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Значит что то удалил таки )))
<Nor8> Раз сброс на дефолт помог
<RfAFdlS> Это новая тема. Nor8: что я мог удалить?
<Sergey_IT> RfAFdlS, ...oneiric-updates/universe заменить на ...oneiric-updates universe
<Nor8>  RfAFdlS: Ключ к примеру
<RfAFdlS> Nor8: не, не было такого. И по другому бы ругалось.
<RfAFdlS> Sergey_IT: не помогло. Всем приятной ночи.
<Sergey_IT> слабак
<flintstone> :)
<flintstone> он наверняка начинает думать что винда круче.. :)
<Nor8> ))
<artus> а вот нефиг лезть корявыми ручками если не знаеш куда лезеш и совать непонятные репы )
<flintstone> artus: если никуда не лезть ничему ненаучишься..
<flintstone> пущай лазит..
<flintstone> я например когда ставил убунту, первым делом стирал в ручную все репы по умолчанию и добавлял свои локальные...
<flintstone> потомучто по моему software sources какойто неадекватный..
<[Raiden]> нуну
<artus> flintstone, прежде чем лазить думать надо куда и зачем лезеш, и хотяб в общих чертах представлять чего делать
<Nor8>  flintstone: Дикость какая то, зачем репы то удалять? ))))
<artus> а не как стадо хомячков которое кричит что у них ядро\модули не собираютцо но при этом понятия не имеют как жеш можно внести правки в конфиги рутовые
<Nor8> Можно закомментировать на крайний случай, если уж на то пошло )))
<flintstone> чтобы поставить твои, локальные..
<flintstone> свои
<flintstone> увеличивается скорость скачивания в разы..
<flintstone> а еще я коментировал всегда backports и proposed
<Nor8> Ты чувствовал себя кулхацкером при этом? :-D
<yacoov> эх жалкий пропозед)
<[Raiden]> пропозед и так по умолч не включен.
<flintstone> :)
<[Raiden]> и бэкпортс тоже
<[Raiden]> сказочники
<[Raiden]> ваще, грабли с пакетами это полезно. Лучше понимаеш ькак устроена пакетаня система
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ная*
<[Raiden]> грабли ваще, штука поднимающая экспиренс. По крайней мере тем кто научился второй раз не наступать
<flintstone> я не пользуюсь убунтой уже 2 месяца.. :)
<yacoov> а что у тебя?
<Nor8> Я вообще думаю, что нужно удалять все репы и подключать от болджен ОС, иначе не айс!
<flintstone> после 10.04 последующие дистры разочаровали меня
<flintstone> Nor8: gentoo
<Sergey_IT>  flintstone, за 4 года с проблемами реп не сталкивался
<flintstone> я тоже..
<Scorpion_on> 10.04 радует
<Sergey_IT> недолго осталось
<flintstone> только когда на нашем сервачном харде появились бэды :)
<yacoov> у меня тоже 10.04
<flintstone> по моему на данный момент 10,04 самый удачный
<flintstone> а вообще лучше собери сам как тебе надо и не парься..:)
<Sergey_IT> утаревает быстро
<Sergey_IT> с
<flintstone> я попытался пересесть на debian
<flintstone> но там в репах одно старье.. трудно с ней так работать..
<shenmue> всем пыщь
<yacoov> фыф
<yacoov> в генту по 5 часов собираешь к примеру либреоффис
<shenmue> и по полчаса шрифт ttf-droid ставишь
<flintstone> есть libreoffice-bin собирается за 5 минут :)
<shenmue> и долго думаешь глядя на консоль " чо там компилится в шрифтах то? "
<flintstone> зато потом работаешь и не паришься..
<yacoov> пакетная система намного лучше
<shenmue> зато потом счет за электричество
<yacoov> )
<flintstone> :)
<flintstone> зато в доме тепло :)
<yacoov> лол
<shenmue> ах вот оно что....
<shenmue> хм словарь проверки русских слов 511 кб
<flintstone> на самом деле я вижу что система работает быстрее..
<shenmue> а я 10 лет учился оО
<flintstone> это видно невооруженным глазом
<shenmue> flintstone наверное от того что у тебя комп современный.
<flintstone> ты забыл ковычки :)
<shenmue> а покмпил на моем тракторе. через год авось ирц клиент соберешь
<flintstone> у меня 1,5 гига оперативки, и старый допотопный семпрон 1,8
<flintstone> который я поставил на 2,0 на свой страх и риск
<shenmue> целерон 2.2ггц. тоже полтора гига
<flintstone> у тебя круче :)
<flintstone> у еня еще видюха agp GeForce 6200
<flintstone> 64 мб шина памяти :)
<flintstone> 128 мб памяти
<Nor8> shenmue: Может вам пора в комнату #омайгатуменястарыйкомп ? ))))
<shenmue> единственно что следует собрать в пакетных дистрах это ксорг. далее зен кернел и отрубание ненужных служб. увсё. шустрая оська
<flintstone> а не пиз*жу
<flintstone> 256
<shenmue> Nor8 зависть это грех
<yacoov> )
<shenmue> качаю с торрентов обои. баронос зажал =(
<shenmue> нехороший человек
<flintstone> http://gnome-look.org
<Nor8> shenmue: Комп с такими характеристиками у меня был 6 лет назад, чему тут завидовать  то ))))
<shenmue> у тех кого все шустро незачем лезсть в недра ос и железа. понять как и что работает дабы прибавить себе скорости в ограниченном окружении
<flintstone> :)
<flintstone> у меня сейчас загружено 6 модулей
<flintstone> в убунде с дженерик ядром было около 80
<bosyi> приветє
<flintstone> привет :)
<bosyi> поможете понять у меня блутус 3.0 или 2.0?
<flintstone> где?
<flintstone> в адаптере?
<yacoov> привет
<bosyi> на нетбуке
<flintstone> а че характеристики не почитаешь?
<bosyi> он продавался для разных стран с разной начинкой...
<bosyi> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 13d3:3315 IMC Networks
<flintstone> пробей по серийнику
<bosyi> flintstone, можно подробней. я в этом не очень разбераюсь. по серинику нетбука или блутуса?
<flintstone> переверни нетбук.. посмотри серийный номер
<flintstone> и посмотри в гугле или на офф сайте
<bosyi> о. даже не надо бук выключать(информация под батареей). пойду на коробке посмотрю серийник
<flintstone> на коробке и про блятут написанно наверняка :)
<artus> @kick flintstone сначала думаем, потом пишем
<bosyi> действительно написано 3.0. еще бы они правду написали...
<dimon_s> привет
<[Raiden]> ку
<XuMuK> ку
<dimon_s> lxde синаптик почему-то не находит
#ubuntu-ru 2011-12-01
<[Raiden]> dimon_s: sudo  apt-get install synaptic
<[Raiden]> если я понял
<dimon_s> синаптик в убунту уже и так есть, lxde нету и синаптик его не находит
<artus> [/tmp]% aptsearch lxde
<artus> p   lxde                                                                   - метапакет для установки простой рабочей среды LXDE
<artus> p   lxde-common                                                            - лёгкая среда рабочего стола LXDE — конфигурационные данные
<artus> p   lxde-core                                                              - Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment Core
<artus> p   lxde-icon-theme                                                        - стандартная тема значков для LXDE
<artus> p   lxde-settings-daemon                                                   - служба настроек LXDE
<artus> вроде как есть
<baronos[work]> Хола хола)
<xubuntu038> оп
<xubuntu038> валасы мае валасы!
<User845[web]> привет
<SergeyIT> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Понг понг понг...
<User845[web]>  хочу поставить убунты на ноут, только не знаю какую лучше, посоветуйте сборку нормальную
<dimon_s> http://cs9717.vkontakte.ru/u1490524/-14/x_4d866287.jpg
<User845[web]> ну так кто ответит?
<SergeyIT> User845[web], поищи в инете по типу ноута - какие проблемы могут быть
<dimon_s> поставь виртуалбокс и попробуй по очереди
<User845[web]> когда то была только с определением винчестера
<User845[web]> то это было 4 мес назад
<SergeyIT> чего ставил?
<User845[web]> 11.10
<User845[web]> но не знаю или там сейчас есть драйвера для этих винтов
<User845[web]> сам ноут hp compaq 625
 * baronos два с половиной молчание было, думал дольше продержится)
<User845[web]> ну так решение какое-то будет?
<User845[web]> (
<dimon_s> какой там проц
<User845[web]> amd athlon II P320
<|rapidsp|> re
<|rapidsp|> а GTK3 никак на 10.04 не поставить?
<SergeyIT> User845[web], 4 месяца назад 11.10 не было
<User845[web]> тогда педидущую 10.04
<User845[web]> ой 11.04
<User845[web]> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.10/release/ubuntu-11.10-dvd-amd64.iso.torrent    если вот эту скаччать она встанет?
<Civilian> |rapidsp|: взять и собрать, хотя наверное есть бэкпорты. Только вот зачем тебе на 10.04 гтк3?
<SergeyIT> User845[web], в лайв режиме проверь
<dimon_s> встанет что угодно, вопрос как работать будет
<User845[web]> ну мне главное чтобы винт определило
<SergeyIT> User845[web], и качай СД
<|rapidsp|> Civilian, да одна тулза для керберос
<Civilian> |rapidsp|: мб ну её?
<User845[web]> desktop-i386  или desktop-amd64 какую лучше качать?
<SergeyIT> User845[web], так может и ни один линукс не определит, бывали случаи с кривой таблицей разделов
<|rapidsp|> Civilian, да почему не хочет krb5.conf нормально читаться
<|rapidsp|> а эта тулза вроде ворочается, но тоже с багами вот и хочу обновить
<Civilian> |rapidsp|: ИМХО проще консольными тулзами и руками поправить или найти другую тулзу
<User845[web]> он с линоксум продавался, стандартная ос на нём была сусе 11
<SergeyIT> User845[web], попробуй сусе
<|rapidsp|> консольные тулзы выдают ошибки, текст которых тока в исходниках нахожу :)
<User845[web]> он по виду как по мне не очень
<SergeyIT> User845[web], гном3 похож во всех дистрах
<User845[web]> а эффекты на него ставить тоже можно?
<SergeyIT> User845[web], просто проверь распознавание диска
<User845[web]> как это сделать?
<SergeyIT> User845[web], эввекты не нужны
<SergeyIT> фф
<User845[web]> почему не нужны?
<SergeyIT> User845[web], запусти инсталяцию, когда дойдет до разметки диска, увидишь, все ли правильно распозналось...
<SergeyIT> User845[web], а разметку можешь не запускать
<User845[web]> а-а-а ну до этого раньше доходило и всё))
<SergeyIT> User845[web],и что говорило?
<jasoniks> привет всем
<baronos> У меня печалька, консоль (ctrl+alt+f1) с артефактом висит, но работает, как то на ощупь останавливать дм напрягает)
<baronos> Может из-зп сборки ядра быть?ъ
<baronos> а
<SergeyIT> значит что то сломал - начинай с начала
<baronos> хмм
<portos> всем привет
<portos> ребятки помогите разобраться почему не могу обновится ngnix http://paste.pro/5136569
<andrex> baronos: в /etc/grub.d/00_header раскомень load_video может поможет
<andrex> раскоменть
<andrex> ну и апдейт груб естесно потом
<yacoov> штольцус привет
<Convexus> ДОброго времени. Мне необходима Ubuntu предустановленная на диске. Что порекомендуете?
<SergeyIT> portos:  Version of nginx-common on system is 1.1.7-0ppa1~lucid.  а нужна новая 1.1.8
<portos> SergeyIT: так он же и должен по идее установить новую а старую версию удалить
<yacoov> тебе лайв сд? Конвексус
<baronos> andrex: там код, я не понимаю как раскомениторать, всего двух случаях встречается load_video http://paste.ubuntu.com/755830/
<yacoov> качай убунту 11.10 или 10.04
<portos> но почему то сделать это не может
<SergeyIT> portos, попробуй отдельно коммон поставить и посмотри версию
<Convexus> Возможно это так называется. Имеется ввиду, чтоб не устанавливать систему на комп, а сразу загрузиться с оптического привода
<yacoov> лайв сд
<portos> SergeyIT: не ставится, такая же ошибка
<Convexus>  <yacoov> значит его
<yacoov> да
<portos> rmdir: failed to remove `/etc/ufw/applications.d/nginx': Directory not empty
<SergeyIT> portos, так это другая ошибка
<Convexus>  <yacoov>, порекомендуете, где взять?
<yacoov> кавурт привет канадец
<portos> SergeyIT: при обновлении точно такая ошибка
<yacoov> с убунту.сом
<portos> SergeyIT: может руками удалить этот файл? /etc/ufw/applications.d/nginx
<SergeyIT> portos, попробуй переименуй директорию
<portos> SergeyIT: была такая ошибка
<portos> вспомнил, нужно удалить этот файл
<andrex> baronos: оно уже раскоменчено, значит всётаки ведро гедто не так софигурировал
<baronos> andrex: ок, наверно конфиг со старого ядра как то криво настроил
<Convexus> Т.е, в каждом установочном диске убунту есть возможность загрузки в режиме лайв сиди?
<stolzus> yacoov: привееет :)
<yacoov> да
<yacoov> как ты?
<baronos> Convexus: кроме альтернейт образа
<stolzus> хорошо :)
<yacoov> ясно
<stolzus> систему переставлял. винду ставил второй. вот меня и не было долго
<Convexus> <baronos> альтернейт образ - это что  за зверь?
<yacoov> винду.  бяка)
<stolzus> бяка. сам плююсь
<stolzus> но нужно порой. потестить проги
<yacoov> хехе
<baronos> Convexus: текстовый инсталятор
<baronos> чую андроид ос эволюционирует для пк.
<andrex> ну будет ещё одна ос для пк на базе линукс
<chapt> только предлоежния все будут крутится в ява песочнице
<chapt> *приложения
<baronos> Воо, gksu nautilus не открывается :)
<baronos> Фиговый сборщик ядер, попер переставлять ось)
<andrex> а со старого чё ни как
<baronos> удалил)
<baronos> граб чистил)
<andrex> мда, точно физик ядерщик из тебя никакой)
<baronos> я тоже об этом подумал)
<andrex> попробуй установить дефолтное ядро заново
<andrex> из реп
<baronos> Пожрать надо оторваться, пока ставиться буду есть)
<baronos> ппц, думал че при записи зависает брасеро наглухо, оказалось для tmp места не хватает)
<andrex> снеси /usr/src/* jcdj,jlbncz
<andrex> освободится
 * andrex придумал алиас на rmrf
<baronos> 122мб не изменит, я на хоум направил tmp)
<User068[web]> получилось запустить удаление gnome
<dimon_s> получилось запустить удаление gnome
<andrex> dimon_s: и что с того?
<dimon_s> да вот думаю, что будет
<Ilshat> привет. никто, случаем, не знает, нет ли в винде файла типа resolv.conf?
<andrex> фиг знает sysroot/system32/driver/etc там посмотри
<Ilshat> andrex: да не. не то )) видимо в реестре хранит
<andrex>  /join ##windows
<dimon_s> мой интерфейс Xfce худеет на глазах)
<andrex> так покорми его
<[Raiden]> я не думаю что минимализм это какой-то плюс
<[Raiden]> это необходимая вещь при недостатке ресурсов и только
<[Raiden]> по поводу похудания )
<[Raiden]> Это как если бы купить обеджду и начать худеть
<[Raiden]> что бы нельзя было одеть
<[Raiden]> одежду*
<[Raiden]> или другой пример. Некоторые женщины на столько уверены что толсты, что првращаюстя в скелета. У некоторых линуксойдов такая же мания, только в плане их ос.
<[Raiden]> :)
<skai-falkorr> ну не скажи
<dimon_s> да, из-за ресурсов удаляю
<chapt> [Raiden]:  ну вообще то минимализация часто оказывается довольно удобной
<skai-falkorr> иногда излишние нагромождения интерфейса могут сбивать с толку
<chapt> плюс опять же частенько ресурсы не резиновые
<[Raiden]> незнаю. Мне удобно когда всё есть под боком, а не когда всё выпелено
<skai-falkorr> или просто мешать
<skai-falkorr> если я чем то пользуюсь раз в полгода - мне оно не нужно, чтобы было перед глазами
<chapt> никто не говорит все выпиливать, но убрать огромное количество свистелко перделок бывает очень даже полезно и для ресурсов и для юзабилити
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> во кстати
<skai-falkorr> тем, кто хоть как то работает за компом - свистелки только мешаются
<baronos> [Raiden]: минимализм в ОС это +, ничего лищнего все удобно, работает и со вкусом, прям как в гном шелл)
<skai-falkorr> @voice baronos
<[Raiden]> я так не считаю. И кто определяет что лишнее? Если нету ничего лишнего - значит всем не подойдет
<[Raiden]> должно быть модульно + максимально возможное количество возможностей и настроек
<andrex> ну пылится у каждого чтото своё
<[Raiden]> а использовать будут те , кому надо
<dimon_s> sudo apt-get autoremove gnome*
<donat> Помогите настроить Wi-Fi http://pastebin.com/pkDXJtrH
<skai-falkorr> donat: не пробовал гуглить по bcm4313 ubuntu?
<donat> skai-falkorr: пробовал
<baronos> donat: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/b43-fwcutter/+question/150088
<[Raiden]> Если говорить о минимализме, то я считаю, что в линуксе лишний гном
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как закрыть тестовое окно lightdm? оно перезапускается
 * [Raiden] спрятался
<skai-falkorr> если говорить о минимализме - то в линуксе лишнее все.
<skai-falkorr> а кеды - самые лишние.за особую толщину
<[Raiden]> да и гтк должен был остаться либой для разработки гимпа и не более. Но история сыграла злую шутку. Не без помощи всем известного Мигеля
<dimon_s> скажите, а Xterm это просто терминал? при старте он есть в меню, его пока можно оставить?
<skai-falkorr> гтк няшен
<[Raiden]> Хм
<skai-falkorr> кутям бы поучится делать приятные интерфейсы
<[Raiden]> ну да, просто эмулятор терминала
<[Raiden]> можно не оставлять
<[Raiden]> но удаление даст пользы около 0
<skai-falkorr> может по возможностям кутейки и круче, но гтк приятней и мгче внешне
<SergeyIT> зато с qt программить легко
<donat> baronos: у меня из коробки предлагает ставить такой драйвер. даже сети находит, но таки приведенные команды показывают одно и то же
<[Raiden]> минималисты его любят. Я даже где-то видел байку, что яро собирается в хтерм быстрее, т.к. вывод текста в другом терминале больше нагружает проц ))
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: еще бы внешне были бы мягче
<[Raiden]> ядро
<JohnDoe_71Rus> donat: проприетарные дрова стоят? активированы? у меня 4311 на открытых работает
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, мне результат важен - а мягкость... это к подушкам ближе
<dimon_s> синаптик не запускается....
<donat> JohnDoe_71Rus: драйверы и шото там - активирован драйвер broadcom sta
<[Raiden]> кути могут использовать гтк темы
<[Raiden]> кстати оксиген очень неплох на самом деле. Я например пиджин использую в кде, с темой оксиген. И он сносно выглядит
<dimon_s> подскажите, как в терминале сделать поиск пакета LXDE
<JohnDoe_71Rus> donat: вот STA деактивируй
<[Raiden]> apt-cache search name
<dimon_s> спасибо)
<donat> JohnDoe_71Rus: т.е установить проприетарный, а открытый деактивировать
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: а мне эстетика важна.я ж пользователь,а не писатель
<maxx300> Привет, чтобы убрать программу из автозапуска надо скрипт из init.d?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> donat: у меня вот так http://postimage.org/image/inyuctm1h/
<maxx300> убрать скрипт из init.d?
<skai-falkorr> maxx300: зачем тебе скрипт?просто убери из автозапуска
<donat> JohnDoe_71Rus: из репа ставил?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вроде да
<maxx300> у меня блютуз стартует, а в автозапуске нет его
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, за эстетикой лучше в музей, театр сходить
<skai-falkorr> maxx300:
<skai-falkorr> maxx300: http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/10/howto-enable-startup-application.html
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: ну не всем же приятно в говне работать
<donat> maxx300: http://gog.is/blueman
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, так многих дефолтное устраивает
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: меня дефолтные кути не устраивают
<[Raiden]> dimon_s: http://paste.org.ru/?yam0hr
<[Raiden]> типа памятки
<maxx300>  skai-falkorr, да я установил, все убраз, все равно включается, сейчас посмотрел скрипт в init.d стоит
<[Raiden]> скай просто не видл дефолтное гтк, без темы
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а ты без темы кути видел?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: давай уж глупости то не произноси особо смешные
<[Raiden]> да, оно приличней )
<skai-falkorr> чем приличней?нули и единицы более готичным шрифтом в коде?
<[Raiden]> видимо мы про разные вещи )
<skai-falkorr> дефолтная тема!=без темы. без темы - это сам код
<skai-falkorr> а я не знаю, как можно неоткомилированным кодом внешность окон сделать
<[Raiden]> без тем = дефолтная тема. Я думаю это и так понятно
<skai-falkorr> без темы != дефлтная тема
<skai-falkorr> иначе бы не придумывали словосочетание дефолтной темы
<[Raiden]> нуну
<skai-falkorr> у тебя комната без воздуха. почему? потому что у тебя там обычный воздух по дефолту.так?
<skai-falkorr> без чегото не может быть чемто. отсутствие - оно и в африке отсутствие.
<[Raiden]> есть така штука, как обороты речи. Допустим, под 11.04 был ппа с гном3, и он у многих ставился без адвайты
<[Raiden]> и надод спрашивал почему гном ставился без темы
<[Raiden]> что совершенно нормально
<skai-falkorr> а еще эти многие написали бы "Ети многие". и таких большинство.но "ети" все равно не нормально
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: у тебя машина есть? новая фишка, накачивать шины азотом вместо воздуха. :)
<skai-falkorr> то, что толпа идиотов не признает разум и широту словарного запаса - не значит, что надо уподобляться им.
 * [Raiden] занул ская снова в игнор. :)
<[Raiden]> су*
<skai-falkorr> снова у него нет аргументов.как ожидаемо
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, [Raiden] напомнило сказку - мудрец спорили про палку, где у нее конец, а где начало...
<skai-falkorr> он никогда не мог отстоять свою позицию
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: ну он спорит где у палки конец, а где левая фара.приравнивая фару к концу палки
<[Raiden]> Он просто знает, что гтк страшен, вот и докопался к обороту речи. Увел тему
<skai-falkorr> скажите ему, чтобы он главное не плакал в подушку потом, убеждая себя что гтк страшен,а кутя няшен:)а то я не хотел бы испортить ему выходные хандрой:)
<SergeyIT> вообщет то спорить о восприятии внешнего мира бесполезно - это чисто субъективно...
<baronos> skai-falkorr: теперь то сними войс, раз все успокоились;)
<andrex> сутки не проши войс будет на тебе сидеть)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: эт тебе урок.ты знал его ненависть к гш и пытался его развести на срач.
<skai-falkorr> @mode +q baronos
<skai-falkorr> @voice baronos
<skai-falkorr> baronos: еще раз рискни
<skai-falkorr> метод димея еще ни разу не подводил никого
<skai-falkorr> andrex: русский менталитет.всегда пытаться избежать ответственности
<chapt> а что за мод такой +q , это чтобы все знали какая большая кю этот человек?
<andrex> мут
<skai-falkorr> chapt: ага:)
<[Raiden]> У  меня нету ненависти к гш. Ну или по крайней мре слово не подходящее. Да и не про гш была речь, а про гном вообще и все версии гтк
<chapt> не знал что в ирц появилась опция замьютить
<skai-falkorr> chapt: ага.примерно лет все назад.скоко там их прошло с момента создания?
<[Raiden]> бароноса то за что )
<yacoov> а мне войс можно?
<skai-falkorr> yacoov: не заслужил
<andrex> yacoov: тоже с +q?
<yacoov> :(
<yacoov> без
<skai-falkorr> они еще и торгуются:)
<andrex> +b это последняя цена
<skai-falkorr> andrex: не.б - эт не так страшно, как ку
<yacoov> тебе?
<andrex> а мне за што??
<skai-falkorr> ибо при ку ты видишь, но не можешь ничего изменить:)эт пытка для суровых тролинушек:)
<andrex> ну да, прям ад
<yacoov> гет фри баронос
<andrex> error
<yacoov> я вместо него
<yacoov> можно поменятся?
<skai-falkorr> еггог?ви оп чем?я тут вылетел слегка
<yacoov> скай
<andrex> │20:43:27        yacoov | гет фри баронос
<skai-falkorr> пущай отсидит наказанюшку
<yacoov> меня вместо него
<yacoov> скай
<skai-falkorr> балин.ввиду пересъемки титаника расплодились унылые ремиксы на майнтему.как же плохо, када сосед - поклонник говняшке, названных попсой и прочим "мейнстримом для илитных"
<chapt> черт возьми, попкорн уже заканчивается
<skai-falkorr> chapt: сделай новый, будь мужиком
<yacoov> он обиделся
<chapt> мда, надо бы сходить
<skai-falkorr> chapt: пивчанского захвати.вечер же.можно позволить
<andrex> yacoov: скорее пошол переставлять ось
<chapt> skai-falkorr:  не люблю пиво
<skai-falkorr> странно
<[Raiden]> Всё же я думаю, чт оименн окде сделало линукс доступным для десктопов. Мигель уже потом со своей компание ксимиан подсуетился и всё испортил :) Первый дист включивший в себя кде был Mandrake , а гном тогда был просто панелькой за версией 0.30. Хотя з
<[Raiden]> наете, та старая команда гнома была адекватней чем сегодняшняя.
<skai-falkorr> все вокруг хвалятся, как они любят пиво.а ты не любишь.ты уничтожаешь всю мою статистику
<[Raiden]> могу забаниться или выйти на сутки , если хотите :)
<skai-falkorr> скажите ему, чтобы он эту мысль в твиттере выложил своем.каждый аналитик делает выводы по своему мнению.но без доказательств - это всего лишь унылый вброс
<dimon_s> 21.12.2012 что-нибудь будет, как думаете?
<[Raiden]> вот он https://lwn.net/1998/1001/panel.gif
<skai-falkorr> @kick dimon_s /join ##wanga-nostradamusiki
<dimon_s> ))
<[Raiden]> а вот не он http://www.tuxradar.com/files/LXF1.roundup.mandrake-2.png
<skai-falkorr> вот форд 50х годов.а вот форд в момент сознания.почувствуйте разницу.ну не идиотское ли сравнение.только написанное с тем, что было давно уже.
<sharikoff> skai-falkorr: у тя опять пмс? =)
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: почему?
<sharikoff> злой какой то и вредный
<skai-falkorr> я ж добрый и пушистый:)
<skai-falkorr> эт я добрый:)
<skai-falkorr> но вредный
<skai-falkorr> я всегда вредный:)
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> а у меня всегда перед получкой..
<[Raiden]> подтверждаю
<skai-falkorr> нууу у меня именины:)
<skai-falkorr> как выяснилось
<skai-falkorr> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32437
<skai-falkorr> взломали чтобы обновить опенссш
<skai-falkorr> эт сурово
<donat> установил b43 оно в списке вообще не появилось (драйверов) , отключил sta, скачал-скомпилил броадком драйвер. команды показывают то же самое. Сетки н
<donat> сетки находит, но не понятно до конца работает или нет
<andrex> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1783272
<Civilian> donat: что значит до конца работает?
<donat> Civilian: сети находит, но мне нужно из ноута точку доступа сделать. я пробовал но глюк с драйвером\адаптером
<Civilian> donat: какой адаптер конкретно?
<Civilian> и какой дистр
<Civilian> версия
<Civilian> donat: из broadcom sta помоему нельзя сделать точку доступа адекватную, только на открытых дровах
<Civilian> по крайней мере я примеров удачнх не слышал
<donat> Civilian: http://pastebin.com/pkDXJtrH
<skai-falkorr> http://volga.corp.megafon.ru/press/information/region/20111124-1651.html
<skai-falkorr> от это интересно
<Civilian> donat: b43 его и не должен уметь
<Civilian> его умеет broadcom-sta и brcm80211
<Civilian> с последним я не работал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> donat: из ноута точка доступа http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wifi_ap
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Civilian: b4311 умет
<Civilian> JohnDoe_71Rus: он написал же что у него 4313
<Civilian> 4313 != 4311
<JohnDoe_71Rus> угу
<Civilian> если пойти на офф сайт б43 дров, то видно статус дров на 4313: NO (WIP)
<Civilian> и в комментах ссылка на brcm80211
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Civilian: значит мне повезло
<JohnDoe_71Rus> donat: и еще тут http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=61834.0 но сначала нужно правильные дрова конечно
<donat> JohnDoe_71Rus: ok посмотрю
<jlewka> ееее!
<|rapidsp|> хм... хотел 10.04 обновить, а он мне гад 12.04 предлагает...
<|rapidsp|> а как бы на 10.10 перескочить?
<artus> добавляеш репы 10.10 и дистапгрейд
<|rapidsp|> дебьян-вей?
<artus> только вот в чем сакральный смысл с lts лезть на 10.10 ?
<chapt> все логично с одного LTS на другой
<|rapidsp|> artus, юзаю пакеты, которые похоже еще только развиваются
<artus> ну дык не юзай )
<|rapidsp|> хочитца
<artus> ну собирай ручками)
<|rapidsp|> ага, гтк3 ручками...
<artus> ну а чего тогда не 11ю ?
<|rapidsp|> ну или ее
<|rapidsp|> 10.10 так, для примера
<artus> потерпи и апнешся на лтс )
<|rapidsp|> да и на гтк свет клином тоже не сошелся
<|rapidsp|> хотелось бы найти наименьшую версию, где pkcs11+krb5 заработает...
<Civilian> |rapidsp|: я думаю единственный вменяемый способ заставить это работать - вкурить доки и сделать руками
<Civilian> а не пытаться найти магический софт, который поможет настроить
<|rapidsp|> rhfcbdfz dthcbz
<|rapidsp|> красивая версия
<|rapidsp|> в доках по моей проблеме почти ничего нет
<|rapidsp|> да и в энторнетах практически ничего, одно обсуждение реплицировано на несколько сайтов
<artus> telnet miku.acm.uiuc.edu   :D
<|rapidsp|> а че с этой чтукой все носятся? че в ней такого? :)
<artus> а фиг нает, сам только узрел )
<andrex> осталось гадать куда её ещё засугут 0_о
<SergeyIT> Sergey_IT, брысь
<andrex> )
<andrex> SergeyIT: а это ведь тоже твой ник, вроде.
<SergeyIT> andrex, это нетбучный
<andrex> ясн
<skai-falkorr> rapidsp: тебе уже сказали, чтобы ты в менеджере обновления выставил "предлагать обновиться до текущей версии" а не до лтс?
<|rapidsp|> неа
<skai-falkorr> так ну скажите ему ктонить уже
<skai-falkorr> а то предлагают тут вручную редактировать
<artus> а по факту сие действие тебе стянет сорс лист текущей версии и сделает тот же дистрапгрейд )
<andrex> ну убрать "только релизы с долговремменой поддержжкой"
<artus> ну как бе уже раза 3 можно было обновится за это время)
<skai-falkorr> artus: ага.тока ты забыл напомнить, чтобы он еще и в сурцлист.д ппашные листы редактил
<artus> grep bubuntu /etc/apt -R | xargs sed -i -e 's/bubuntu/bubuntu2/gi' как то так )))
<artus> хотя не работает ) пока
<skai-falkorr> смысл то в чем?выбрать один пункт или писать свой велосипед да еще и нерабочий?
<artus> ну обновится до текущей версии, оно обновит то 11.10, а ему надо или 10.10 или 11.04
<skai-falkorr> оно обновит до следующего выпуска
<skai-falkorr> апдейт менеджер тока поочередно выполняет
<skai-falkorr> не перескакивая
<SergeyIT> Можно и перескочить... только плохо кончится
<skai-falkorr> ну мало ли.ты чужие сексуальные предпочтения не осуждай:)
<skai-falkorr> хы:)ну как думаете помиловать бароноса?
<SergeyIT> молодым везде у нас дорога...
<andrex> наверно можно, кажется хватит уже с него
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: смисли ты за или против?
<SergeyIT> филосовский вопрос... с одной стороны за, а с другой... (
<skai-falkorr> булевый вопрос... с одной стороны true, а с другой... (
<skai-falkorr> ^_^
<andrex> троичная логика)
<skai-falkorr> почму троичная?
<andrex> ну унего чтото среднее
<SergeyIT> двоичная в 4-х мерном пространстве сомнений
<skai-falkorr> сомнения мебиуса
<[Raiden]> не обязательно плохо. Но отходить от рекоменуемых в мануалах дейсвий следует только если понимаешь что может получится и как починить
<skai-falkorr> @voice baronos
<skai-falkorr> baronos: ну а ты что в свою защиту скажешь?будешь пытаться снять наказание больше самостоятельно?
<baronos> skai-falkorr: надо починить снималку;)
<jlewka> подскажите какой нить проксифатор для линя?
<skai-falkorr> baronos: какую?
<skai-falkorr> jlewka: чегокатор?
<baronos> skai-falkorr: я уже в бане на 60секунд был за это)
<skai-falkorr> чет несвязный поток бреда
<skai-falkorr> ктонить принесите мне новый парсер
<jlewka> skai-falkorr, нужно игрушку через проксю запустить
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, лицензию сначала купи
<skai-falkorr> jlewka: дык настрой проксю общесистемную
<skai-falkorr> jlewka: или export HTTP_PROXY и запускай из консолькиса
<jlewka> skai-falkorr, не подхватывает(
<jlewka> skai-falkorr, тоже не вышло(
<skai-falkorr> винцо?
<jlewka> нет
<jlewka> armagetronad
<skai-falkorr> тада странно.
<skai-falkorr> а настроить прокси в енвиромент?
<jlewka> skai-falkorr, как правильно пишится?)
<korvin> пишется
<skai-falkorr> jlewka: через е. пишЕтся
<artus> пишитцо же !
<jlewka> так быстрее просто)
<artus> ой, не тот канал )))
<korvin> artus: "пишиццо" тогда уж
<skai-falkorr> jlewka: быстрее напечатать И а не Е?врать то не надо
<jlewka> skai-falkorr, нет, быстрее достучаться до кого нить, смотри скок сразу людей то ожило)
<skai-falkorr> ага.а смысл?никто не думает помогать по вопросу.тока стыдить
<jlewka> но так хотя бы буду знать кого тыкать)
<jlewka> korvin, artus как пустить игру через проксю?)
<korvin> нэжно
<andrex> jlewka: твоя игрулька не поддерживает проксю
<jlewka> andrex, логично)
<andrex> конечно http://forums3.armagetronad.net/viewtopic.php?t=8461
<jlewka> ну проблема что он игнорит все настройки прокси которые я выставляю...
<jlewka> кдо прокси даже и не доходит...
<jlewka> ладно всем пока
<yacoov> !seen stolzus
<ubuntuhelp> I have no seen command
<skai-falkorr> вообще он столзиус
<skai-falkorr> через и
<skai-falkorr> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/ubuntu-12-04-alpha-1-released/
<skai-falkorr> кто тут у наст естер?
<andrex> кто естер тот уже про альфу знает)
<yacoov> сколько много всего для юнити надо бы привыкнуть
<yacoov> надо попробывать пару недель посидеть на нем
<yacoov> может он не так уж плох
<wadyn> привет всем, помогите решить проблему с кодировкой не отображается русский язык в консоли, пробовал и устанавливать и переконфигурировывать кодировки не выходит что-то  скрин: http://imglink.ru/show-image.php?id=653120bbef111c4ed9a1c5bd8c3c216a
<wadyn> дистр - ubuntu 11.04.3 server
<andrex> wadyn: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup и ковыряйся
<andrex> добавь ещё setupcon в /etc/rc.local
<wadyn> про setupcon подробнее
<andrex> ну просто его там пропиши
<wadyn> andrex: всё также осталось ничего не изменилось
<andrex> wadyn: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup ковыряй
<andrex> и перезагрузись потом
<wadyn> вместо псевдо графической утилиты этой поправил в конфиге стало отображать после перезагрузки =)
<[Raiden]> в /etc/rc.local обычно пофиг. Чаще после логина что-то с шрифтами происходит )
<[Raiden]> хотя у меня лично не происходит
<wadyn> у меня произошло после обновления эт всё
<total__> всем привет
<andrex> есть какойнибудь плагин для хрома блокирующий сайты?
<andrex> wadyn: ну локали проверь
<yacoov> adblock
<wadyn> andrex:  всё норм
<wadyn> сделал
<BPOH> подскажите почему не ставится прозрачность верхней панели в ubuntu 11.10
<andrex> кроме adblock
<BPOH> все компизы уже поустанавливал в гугле пишут потяни ползунок и будет счастье, нифига не ставится прозрачность(
<total__> такая проблема после обновления в октябре до 11.10 ubuntu стала при загрузке долго настраивать сеть, есть способы исправить?
<[Raiden]> на сколько я помню, верхняя панель станвоится прозрачной когда даш вылезает
<[Raiden]> Хотя может путаю, не долг овидел юнити
<wadyn> total__: параметры сети как получаешь?
<total__> dhcp
<BPOH> [Raiden], я знаю ты можешь помочь) старик подскажи пожалуйста где косячу?
<[Raiden]> незнаю )
<[Raiden]> смотреть надо
<[Raiden]> а у меня не юнити
<BPOH> [Raiden], все делаю по манулу компиз не реагирует на мои телодвижения
<wadyn> total__: посмотри конфиг /etc/network/interfaces может там чтонить
<[Raiden]> что за мануал?
<[Raiden]> линк
<total__> смотрел все норм
<BPOH> [Raiden], http://tuksik.ru/transparent-up-unity/
<[Raiden]> До ubuntu 11.04 верхняя панель в gnome делалась прозрачной в compiz, там же убиралась и тень. - врут. В гном2 прозрачность была у самих панелей в свойствах
<BPOH> [Raiden], в интернете их полно но стратегия везде одна и таже установи коипиз поставь прозрачность
<[Raiden]> BPOH: а может ты в юнити 2д находишся?
<BPOH> [Raiden], делаю я в компизе не реагирует он, а как понять в каком я юните?
<[Raiden]> знает кто?
<[Raiden]> я незнаю как отличить
<BPOH> ну если она както специально ставится то я не ставил 2д
<[Raiden]> версия убунты?
<BPOH> 11.10
<[Raiden]> нет, специально ен ставиться, идет в комплекте и используется , если драйвер не умет композит\3д
<[Raiden]> но как их отличить  я не могу сказать.
<[Raiden]> юзеры юнити проснитесь уже
<[Raiden]> не заставляйте кедовода
<BPOH> ну у меня старый комп со встроиной видюхой из оперативки
<BPOH> скорее всего он 3д не умеет компизить
<[Raiden]> придумаю как отличить  -скажу )
<[Raiden]> а видеокарта какая
<BPOH> как глянуть?
<BPOH> в терменале что прописать чтоб оборудования список вылез?
<[Raiden]> sudo lshw -class video
<[Raiden]> можешь pastebinit доставить
<[Raiden]> sudo lshw -class video |pastebinit
<[Raiden]> постинг в инет
<BPOH> Radeon Mobility 9100IGP
<[Raiden]> ясно. В теории можт работать 3 д на нем. Но гарантий дать не могу. И пока я не знаю как отличить 1 юнити от другого , будем считать что у тебя 2д вариант и компиз не работает :)
<BPOH> доставил pastebinit а что даёт? оно
<[Raiden]> сча скриншот покажу. Никакие мануалы и подменны картинок не нужны.
<BPOH> таффай)
<[Raiden]> 1 мин
<[Raiden]> pastebinit отправдяю текст в инет, из файла или из пайпа
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<[Raiden]> на http://paste.ubuntu.com
<[Raiden]> отправляет*
<artus> alias out='pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com' ну и cat zzz | out
<artus> или как то так )
<[Raiden]> BPOH: http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1201/h_1322758109_9361083_b3f1cfc6f3.jpeg
<BPOH> угу))) и у меня там столькоже))) эфекта нету)
<[Raiden]> artus: как узнат ьв каком из 2 юнити находишся?
<artus> а фиг его знает
<[Raiden]> кажется так сойдет
<[Raiden]> ps ax |grep compiz
<BPOH> [Raiden], вот ты когда в компизе ползунок тянешь у тебя сразу изменения происходят?
<[Raiden]> BPOH: набери, покажи что пишет
<BPOH> svarog@ubuntu:~$ ps ax |grep compiz
<BPOH>  7985 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto compiz
<[Raiden]> да, сразу
<artus> а у него нет компиза )))
<BPOH> как нет? о_О
<[Raiden]> короче у тебя 2д версия. Всё что можно сделать - это зарегаться на форуме и спросит ьможно  ли использовать нормальный на Radeon Mobility 9100IGP
<[Raiden]> и как
<BPOH> ясно)
<BPOH> спасибо рейдн)))
<BPOH> за неоднократные мученья со мной)))
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1201/h_1322758466_3109166_29eb6a9980.png
<[Raiden]> Да незачто. Зато виртуалка моя хоть на что-то пригодилась
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> BPOH: http://compizomania.org/?p=2643
<[Raiden]> Баронос в приват подсказал )) Ему тут +q влепили необоснованно.
<[Raiden]> юнити кстати последний чуть меньше негодования вызывает чем предыдущие версии. И опций у плагина компиза больше и в даже появились группы-фильры программ
<[Raiden]> может если помучаются ещё пару лет,то будет совсем неплохо
<[Raiden]> с разработкой
<[Raiden]> есть правда 1 ньюанс. Он основан на гном3. И функционал софта, такого как наутилус, центр настроек, гедит и т.д. полностью зависит от команды гнома
<[Raiden]> т.е. юнити несёт как бы отпечаток этого. Вырежут в гноме в наутилусе ещё пару опций или кнопок - так же будет и в юнити
<[Raiden]> простите если утомил )
<artus> [Raiden], эт когда он успел то? )))
<[Raiden]> artus: Скай свирепствует
<artus> ))
<[Raiden]> насчет юнити и видимо компиза GL version is 1.4+:       yes
<[Raiden]> низкая версия гл хороша для совместимости. Н оврятли хорошоа для производитльности и эффектов
<[Raiden]> как мне кажется
<[Raiden]> последняя версия ОГЛ вроде 4.1 или 4.2  - какая поддерживается в линукс правда незнаю.
<Nor8>   Гуи утилита для работы с мобильными устройствами в убунту есть, знает кто-нибудь?
<User855[web]> hi)
<yacoov> Nor8 набери в поиске синаптика phone
<Nor8>  yacoov: Выбор не ахти какой
<User579[web]> бла бла бла
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ест ьвроде  штука такая syncml  , и некотоыре программы имеют модули что бы с ней работать
<[Raiden]> типа календарей\почтовиков
<[Raiden]> но сама штука не гуйная
<anku> хм
<anku> ниг зарелаг, плюсик сам снимется аль нет?
<andrex> если через норм клиент зайдёш то и не поставится
<anku> мда, жеское принуждение к вичата)
<andrex> гг
<anku> ну и фиг с ним, на прицеле посижу)
<yacoov> )
<navnav_xfce> Всем доброго! )
<navnav_xfce> zoneminder ктонить щупал ? )
<Sergey_IT> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Понг понг понг...
<[Raiden]> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-VpXdHstV0OI/TtfLZtSjdaI/AAAAAAAABo4/XzVcvTAdlXs/s1600/450px-Pangolin%2527s_tail.jpg
<sig_wall> няшная зверушка
<Sergey_IT> эмблема юнити?
<The_BROS> Начала отваливаться сеть. Система - 11.04. Где копать и как исправить?
<Sergey_IT> ...хвост ломит и шерсть растет... в общем на снегу спать можно
<[Raiden]> http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2011/10/evolve-is-lightweight-and-minimal-gtk3.html
<Ragnareg> всем привет)
<Sergey_IT> заноси!
<Sergey_IT> скучно
<Onkeltem> Рагнарёг )
<Ragnareg> да да))
<Onkeltem> неужто играешь?
<Ragnareg> ник у меня раньше был чем игра появилась
<Sergey_IT> заяви права на имя
<Onkeltem> на корейском придется вначале научится писать
<[Raiden]> кто-нить отпишите им что бы реализовали панель управления по людски и ещё скале, экспо и резиновые окна :) http://www.linux.org.ru/news/gnome/7077842
<NewBie666> хай всем... поставил убунту 11.10 . когда открываю странички на русском то шрифты очень мелкие , установил шрифты винды думал от этого но нет... все осталось по старому... кто нить сталкивался с такой проблемой?
<NewBie666> а может это от разришение экрана ??? как поменять его?? я юитал юто юерез файл xorg.conf но егу у меня нету!!!
<bosyi> подскажите. хочу посмотреть meego в virtualbox, но он не понимает формат образа диска *.img . Как выйти из положения?
<NewBie666> НЕ У КОГО НЕ БЫЛО В УБУНТУ 11.10 МЕЛКИХ РУСКИХ ШРИФТОВ НА САЙТАХ?????? например ВКОНТАКТЕ ????????????????????
<[Raiden]> NewBie666: не встречал.
<User371[web]> привет всем
<[Raiden]> правда вконтакт не видел в 11.10 ещё
<User371[web]> как вообще ОС???
<bosyi> закодировался?)
<[Raiden]> я там не регался. Не подсел - не надо лечиться
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> User371[web]: Да потихоньку
<[Raiden]> работает
<[Raiden]> у всех по разному
<[Raiden]> http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2011/10/physics-based-game-marble-arena-2.html
<NewBie666> Raiden после установки шрифтов из винды в файрфоксе руский вообще пропал не символы а просто пустота
<[Raiden]> NewBie666: забавно.
<[Raiden]> если в хомпапке есть  файлы или папки  .fontconfig .fonts.conf - удали и профиль фф до кучи удали или перенеси. И после релогина посмотри что получится
<[Raiden]> либ оспроси ещё кого-нить\где-нить
<Nor8> [Raiden]: 21-ый век на дворе, а игры как дети 5-летние делали )))
<Nor8> http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2011/11/linux-games-participating-in_26.html
<[Raiden]> угу )
<[Raiden]> вот на вид ничего игра , не уверен что есть\будет бесплатно http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2011/11/awesome-gameplay-footage-and-hands-on.html
<User371[web]> а игры обычные на ней идут как Windows???
<[Raiden]> блог этот нашел сегодня, там не только проигры
<User371[web]> как на Windows??
<[Raiden]> User371[web]: некотоыре идут под вайном, без гемороя и лагов далеко не все.
<[Raiden]> в основном старые
<NewBie666> Raiden а ты не знаешь как проверить правильно ли убунту определила разришение экрана ??
<Nor8> Из тех, кто в России живет, есть кто-нибудь, кто посмотрел уже новый фильм про Высоцкого?
<NewBie666> ?
<[Raiden]> Я нет
<[Raiden]> но хочу.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А то тут сейчас по телеку обсуждают, но не хвалят )))
<[Raiden]> NewBie666: http://www.kinopoisk.ru/level/1/film/522036/
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Привередливые критики попались )))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А где там кнопка "скачать" ? )))))
<[Raiden]> лицо высоцкого получилось очень неплохо. Судя по тем отрывкам котоыре я видел. Остальное незнаю - посмотрю сначала )
<[Raiden]> Nor8: )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: По телеку как раз ругают грим, мол, личность это святое, нужно было только намекнуть всем, а не точно копировать ))))
<[Raiden]> я ещё слышал что искали объективы советские для съемок, что бы по олдовому выглядело
<[Raiden]> да дауны какие-то в твоем телевизоре.
<[Raiden]> :)
<Nor8>  Канал "Россия", программа "Профилактика", какой то кинокритик там размышляет )))
<[Raiden]> как увижу - что-нить скажу.  Но критик этот мне не нравится. Именно на воплощение Высоцкого 1в1 интересно посмотреть.
<Nor8> Да он зажрался )))
<NewBie666> ЛЮДИ кто знает как узнать нормально встала видеокарта или нет??/ ноутбук делл карта интел
<bosyi> sudo su рута надеюсь не активирует?
<bosyi> NewBie666, нормально
<NewBie666> ну если нормально то подскайчжи как поменять разришение экрана ?
<bosyi> NewBie666, драйвер на всторенный интел идет в системе из коробки в виде xserver-xorg-video-intel
<bosyi> хз как. у меня все из коробки работате
<NewBie666> просто у меня полное говно с сайтами с русским .. русский то отображается а ооооюень мелким шрифтом... и яркость не стоит на все 100 приходится каждый раз вручнуч юерез терминал делать
<flintstone> NewBie666: попробуй xrandr
<flintstone> а вообще все должно быть в логах
<flintstone> почитай
<NewBie666> ок а не знаешь как сделать ютобы яркость всегда была на полной???
<flintstone> у тебя гном?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Все, приплыли, уже можно не думать, оне сделают это за вас )))) http://exler.livejournal.com/1995263.html
<Sergey_IT> само-тамагочи )
<NewBie666> да
<Sergey_IT> NewBie666, может управление питанием (на  яркость влияет)?
<flintstone> а проще найти на ноуте кнопочку fn и потыкать по солнышку :)
<Sergey_IT> flintstone, при питании от сети может автоматом уменьшится до значения установленного для энергосбережения
<Sergey_IT> не от сети
#ubuntu-ru 2011-12-02
<Luric89> Привет всем
<Luric89> есть скрипт http://paste.pro/5136712 , но не запускается в кроне , ошибка 127 , что может быть?
<Luric89> есть скрипт http://paste.pro/5136712 , но не запускается в кроне , ошибка 127 , что может быть?
<skai-falkorr> чет андроед не запускается как надо
<skai-falkorr> все время систем юи падает
<simmi> Добрый день. Можно ли сделать чтобы в bash перебирать ранее введенные команды как в адресной строке браузера?
<sharikoff> стрелку вверх
<sharikoff> или вниз
<simmi> это знаю, надо чтобы по первым символам в строке подбирать независимо от последовательности в хистори...
<sharikoff> apropos
<sharikoff> так вроде
<sharikoff> или history|grep кусочек названия команды
<SergeyIT> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Failed!
<nicloay> ох… еще чуть чуть и домой...
<SergeyIT> еще 10 тысяч ведер...
<yacoov> IchEsseDichAuf: привет
<yacoov> IchEsseDichAuf: как ты?
<IchEsseDichAuf> привет, всё хорошо
<yacoov> IchEsseDichAuf: как убунту поживает?
<IchEsseDichAuf> доживает последнее, перешёл на стандартные ядра. те что я собираю, даже не знаю, но они не хорошие получаются
<nicloay> =) как же так :) ? нафиг собираешь ?
<OcelotCat> лоп
<OcelotCat> ураа) блин надож, заругался наконец)
<yacoov> кто?
<OcelotCat> чорт) с мобилки) т9)))
<OcelotCat> зарегался)
<yacoov> где зарегался?
<OcelotCat> с айфони не получалось выйти на канал)
<OcelotCat> йа)
<OcelotCat> кому нить нравиться юнити?
<yacoov> а тебе?
<chapt> кому то нравится, иначе его бы не существовала
<OcelotCat> нет, это ж
<OcelotCat> только вот кому, вопрос...
<chapt> подозреваю что как минимум космонавту
<yacoov> шатлеворду?
<yacoov> )
<OcelotCat> это шо такое?)
<yacoov> марк
<OcelotCat> убунта становиться все хуже(
<OcelotCat> был фанатом ярым теперь вот ищу другой дистриб(((
<yacoov> федора опензузе минт
<yacoov> их валом
<yacoov> федора опензузе минт
<yacoov> выбирай) или дистровотч в зубы
<yacoov> выбирай) или дистровотч в зубы
<chapt> гента, слака, дебиан )
<yacoov> хм
<yacoov> арч
<OcelotCat> ну да, либо гнета либо мож минт
<OcelotCat> arch? почему?)
<yacoov> свежость пакетов
<yacoov> свежость пакетов
<chapt> http://joyreactor.ru/post/65981
<OcelotCat> меня убило как убунта видит контант айфони...
<OcelotCat> видно все) с джайлом конешн
<OcelotCat> по сравнению с виндой... золото)
<OcelotCat> кто видел потроха iOS?))
<OcelotCat> тихо как в склепе)))
 * SergeyIT тихо сидит в юнити
<Umren> yo
<SergeyIT> ба
<Ilshat> странно. пятница и все у всех в порядке
<SergeyIT> Ilshat, или наоборот
<Ilshat> SergeyIT: так ведь молчат )
<SergeyIT> так здесь ругаться нельзя, вот и молчат )
<Ilshat> SergeyIT: понятно ))
<OcelotCat> Кто знает как поставить какой нить редактор типа вим на iOS?))
<Ilshat> OcelotCat: а че эпл сторе теперь не в моде?
<Ilshat> никому неизвестно, за что отвечает класс T на Си подобных языках?
<SergeyIT> Ilshat, что это за класс?
<Umren> Ilshat: что значит на сипободных?
<Ilshat> SergeyIT: это я и спрашиваю )
<SergeyIT> в С классов нет
<SergeyIT> откуда взял?
<Ilshat> SergeyIT: в моем случае это GWT (то есть ява).
<OcelotCat> мне нужет консольный какой нить едитор аля vim
<Umren> OcelotCat: ну дык там уже есть вим
<andrex> OcelotCat: ты каналы перепутал
<Umren> OcelotCat: по дефульту
<Umren> твой кэп
<SergeyIT> OcelotCat, sudo apt-get install vim
<andrex> ага а иос
<Ilshat> SergeyIT: у него афоня )
<SergeyIT> ))
<Umren> а, я подумал просто мак
<Umren> передернуло что то
<Umren> там вим по дефульту стоит
<Ilshat> SergeyIT: protected final Collection<T> mapObjects = new ArrayList<T>();
<Umren> OcelotCat: зайти в апп стор набрать vim
<Umren> купить за 15$
<Ilshat> во во. совсем не по адресу. у нас тут фри софтянки
<SergeyIT> Ilshat, так это темплейт - буква Т заменяет любой класс
<Ilshat> SergeyIT: этого я и не понимаю ))
<SergeyIT> Ilshat, можешь Ы использовать
<Umren> Ilshat: вопросы странно задаешь )
<Umren> Ilshat: так бы и спросил "Ява"
<OcelotCat> в эплсторе вообще нет ничего что системы какается
<Umren> ага, текстовый редактор касается системы
<Ilshat> Umren: тогда бы промолчали те, кто знает к примеру C#. там это тоже есть
<OcelotCat> бля
<Umren> !ops
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ops'
<Umren> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<SergeyIT> Ilshat, когда переменную типа Collection<...> описывать будешь, вместо Т вставишь имя реального класса
<Umren> where T is the type of your class.
<Umren> с msdn
<Umren> первый линк
<Umren> в гугле
<OcelotCat> текстовый редактор нужен для внесения изменений в конфиги
<Ilshat> Umren: поиском все могут пользоваться.
<Umren> поставь убунту на айфон себе и правь конфиги
<Umren> Ilshat: но не ты
<Umren> Т это просто дань моде
<OcelotCat> был бы счастлив, но нету сборки... пока...хD
<Ilshat> Umren: спасибо кэп
<Umren> да и в других сиподобных языках Т нету
<Ilshat> ну в C# то есть
<Umren> ну в обджектив си пхп яваскрипте нету
<OcelotCat> кстати интересно как бы она себя вела на айфоне
<Ilshat> Umren: возможно
<Umren> точно )
<Ilshat> Umren: пока эт неважно
<Umren> OcelotCat: ты поставь узнай
<Umren> там много конфигов есть
<Umren> вела бы себя шикарно, особенно юнити на 3.7" экране
<Ilshat> юнити не место на мобильных устрйствах
<Umren> Убунту думает иначе
<Umren> в 2013 вроде они обещали юнити на мобильных устройствах =)
<Ilshat> Umren: ну к этому времени это уже нормально будет
<Umren> всмысле? все привыкнут к кнопкам на пол экрана мобильники?)
<Umren> *ка
<Ilshat> Umren: мобилы станут мощнее. а экраны больше
<Ilshat> точнее разрешение
<Umren> экран 17"
<Ilshat> ноутбук чтоли
<yacoov> что будет то ...
<Nor8> artus
<Nor8> Здесь? ))
<[Raiden]> http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2011/12/aleph-one-marathon-trilogy-3-awesome.html
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Это для калькуляторов игрушка? ))))
<[Raiden]> Я помню такую графику на компах в 97-98 годах
<[Raiden]> дум2 , хексен...
<[Raiden]> )
<chapt> господи, ну почему все нативные игрушки имеют графу начала 90-х
<Nor8> chapt: Потому что никто не занимается ими по-взрослому, юнити то нормально сделать не могут, а тут игры )))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: https://www.linux.org.ru/news/gnome/7077842
<baronos> заработал сайт расширений гш https://extensions.gnome.org/
<User975[web]> привет всем)) Есть проблема скачки с контакта , подскажите что делать??
<User975[web]> Есть проблема скачки с контакта , подскажите что делать??
<grad> качки с контакта это проблема, да
<Nor8> А что там за закачки, особый режим какой то?
<grad> !roulette
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='roulette'
 * grad не смог застрелиться
<Umren> User975[web]: качки с контакта угрожают тебе на стене?
<cool-bmb>  /msg nickserv identify 22462552
<andrex> я ничего не видел)
<baronos> cool-bmb: пиши это на фриноде)
<[Raiden]> ))
<yacoov>  [Raiden] operator ;)
<yacoov> скучно
<[Raiden]> Яж не клоун
<[Raiden]> Иди на другой канал и развлекайся
<yacoov> )
<[Raiden]> yacoov: http://www.3dnews.ru/_imgdata/img/2011/12/02/620829/kmx.jpg
<yacoov> что это?
<andrex> #freenode, там тебя развлекут
<yacoov> хаха
<[Raiden]> Nor8:  Твой баянистый линк на лор ничего не дает. Они работают над проблемами текущего ифейса. Т.е. от этой инициативы ничего уже не изменится. Они не свернут со своей дороги.
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/gnome/7077842/page1#comment-7078511
<[Raiden]> комент не мой :)
<Nor8>  С чего это он боянистый? Вчера только появился. Да и по поводу "не свернут с дороги", это бабушка надвое сказала.
<[Raiden]> Ну я вчера и прочел
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> ты сам посмотри сходи эти 35 недочетов
<[Raiden]> там нету ваще ничего близкого к тому, что бы реализовать что-то удобное и привычное.
<[Raiden]> просто допил текущей идеи
<yacoov> когда 3.4 выйдет?
<[Raiden]> развитие будет 100% но с позиции текущей идеи. Т.е. если кто-то надеется на чуд ов виде функциональных программ, удобных настройщиков и т.д.
<[Raiden]> то советую ждать всё что угодно, но только не новую версию гнома.
<[Raiden]> yacoov: весной наверное
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну пусть хоть то, что есть допилят. А то вообще никак.
<yacoov> ясно
<[Raiden]> ну тут согласен )
<[Raiden]> Я лично жду кде 4.8 в конце января. Там будет ускоренный дельфин и масса багфиксов. И возврат нескольких опций консоле, котоыре были в кде3
<[Raiden]> ни о каком выпиливании функционала даже намёков нет
<Nor8>  В общем, с такими "допилами" скоро на оффтопик вернуться придется ))))
<[Raiden]> Я незнаю почему все так игнорируют кде. видимо каноникал привязал людей к гному - если говорить про убунту. Дело в том ,что эта среда появилась раньше гнома и открыла путь линукс на десктопы. Сделало это реальным. И с тех пор по наростающей раз
<[Raiden]> вивалось
<[Raiden]> Развивается и сейчас
<[Raiden]> из-за ресурсов может. Что есть, то есть. :) Но они жрутся не просто так, не совсем даром.
<[Raiden]> мноиге мелочи котоыре тут есть дают комфорт. Это стоит потери части рам.
<Nor8> Жрала бы она ресурсов как гном, кде твоя, бфло бы норм.
<[Raiden]> если ресурсов мало - просто берите хфце и читайте хавту как заюзат ьтам компиз
<[Raiden]> это лучше чем гном3
<[Raiden]> имхо конечно
<yacoov> unity
<yacoov> надо будет мне попробывать
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Там компиз кривовато отрабатывает.
<andrex> [Raiden]: тише, ато ская разбудиш, и опять война начнётся
<[Raiden]> я говорю про линукс и про убунту в частности
<[Raiden]> не вижу никаких нарушений
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> ну я не про нарушения а про кеды и гном
<[Raiden]> Nor8: на ютубе видел видео, вроде ничего
<[Raiden]> А.. ну можете не соглашаться. Это не значит, что я не могу говорить о чем-то кроме гнома.
<Nor8> А я запускал, он глючит.
<[Raiden]> Nor8: возможно надо что-то сделать. )
<Nor8> Возможно.
<[Raiden]> я не пробовал сам.
<Nor8> Да и без эмеральда не айс ))))
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/?content=125162
<[Raiden]> Я уж к оксигену привык.
<[Raiden]> хотя первое время всё время менял на qtcurve с разными конфигами - это такая тема котоаря как бы имеет свои темы
<[Raiden]> а сча больше склоняюсь к дефолту. Правда отчасти из-за того, что qtcurve нету для gtk3 - а у меня ест ьгтк3 софт.
<Scorpion_on> есть кто с гномом 3 на убунту?
<baronos> Scorpion_on: да
<sharikoff> как узнать какие пакеты обновлены?
<sharikoff> консольно
<andrex> оно же показывает какие будут обновлены в самом начале обновления
<sharikoff> Игн ftp://ftp.de.debian.org testing/main Translation-ru
<sharikoff> Получено 17,9 MБ в 45с (394 kБ/с)
<sharikoff>                              
<sharikoff> Текущее состояние: 281 обновлён [+3], 36458 новых [+317].
<[Raiden]> !asc |Scorpion_on
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='asc'
<[Raiden]> !ask |Scorpion_on
<ubuntuhelp> Scorpion_on: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<sharikoff> andrex: а конкретно как посмотреть?
<[Raiden]> история есть, но как с консоли посмотреть я незнаю
<andrex> запустить апт и там посмотреть bkb apt-get upgrade и он выдаст чё обновит
<andrex> aptitude
<UNIm95> народ напомните утилиту для перегонки текстовиков из cp1251 в utf8
<sharikoff> iconv
<UNIm95> sharikoff мне?
<sharikoff> andrex: aptitude пишет Получить:8 http://backports.debian.org squeeze-backports/contrib amd64 Packages/DiffIndex [505 B]
<sharikoff> и все
<sharikoff> UNIm95: да
<UNIm95>  sharikoff спс
<andrex> sharikoff: я имею ввиду без параметров, и там есть список обновляемых пакетов
<andrex> примерно так http://guruadmin.ru/page/prosmotr-dostupnyx-obnovlenij-dlya-paketov-iz-komandoj-stroki
<sharikoff> andrex: так то прикольно конечно но жутко неудобно
 * sharikoff был бы рад просто тупо списку
<User174[web]> всем доброго времени суток! можете подсказать мне по поводу моего вопроса на форуме? вот линк http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=176487.0
<andrex> если надо посмотреть что у тебя в системе обновится то apt-get upgrade а если надо знать что и менно в репы прилетело то фз
<sharikoff> юзер юзай винду
<Umren> sharikoff: +1
<[Raiden]> less /var/log/dpkg.log
<sharikoff> andrex: а если я уже запустил апдейт то уже никак не пасмареть чо обновилось?
<andrex> выше
 * sharikoff надеется на qemu 1.0
<[Raiden]> apt-cache policy qemu  - это если надо посмотреть какие версии установлены и какие доступны
<[Raiden]> *доступны в подключенных репах
<sharikoff> [Raiden]: подскажи а как кандидата поставить?
<[Raiden]> apt-get install или apt-get upgrade
<[Raiden]> и так и так
<[Raiden]> последнее сработает если нету запрещающих обновление флагов типа hold
<baronos> [Raiden]: Видал как ютьюб обновили?)
<sharikoff> а если в тестинге
<sharikoff> то поставит?
<Umren> [Raiden]: давно уже
<Umren> мне нравится
<[Raiden]> без понятия , у меня убунта, тут нету тестинга
<[Raiden]> тут апгрейд всегда ставит версию новее
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере если никто не игрался с приоритетами репов
<[Raiden]> baronos: ага
<[Raiden]> можно указывать в комстроке какая именно версия нужна.
<[Raiden]> но как не скажу. Придется поискать в мане на апт ))
 * SergeyIT успешно удалил убунту 8.04
<baronos> sharikoff: посмотри может что тут есть из команд http://paste.ubuntu.com/757088/
<andrex> как обычно install пакет-ве.рс.ия а до rc наврядли обновится без подключения тестовых репов
<UNIm95>  sharikoff а как разбивать на файлы? команда iconv -f cp1251 -t utf-8 *.* -o ./res/*.* собирает всё в один файл.
<andrex> enconv -L ru -x UTF-8 *
<UNIm95> andrex а для iconv?
<andrex> enconv -L ru -x UTF-8 *
<andrex> UNIm95: писать скрипт, наверно
<andrex> пара клаву менять
<UNIm95> andrex скрипт из википедии не помогает
<andrex> иши\пиши другой
<shenmue> всем пыщь
<sharikoff> все тихо молимсяза меня
 * sharikoff обновляет хост машину удаленно
<yacoov> bazhang: hey bro whats up?
<sharikoff> итак ребут прошел успешно. ура товарищи
<yacoov> bazhang: can you tell me on russian something
<artus> sharikoff, шаманиш?
<sharikoff> хостмашинку обновил
<sharikoff> на ней 7 виртуалок
<yacoov> oO
<yacoov> зачем так много?
<sharikoff> yacoov: ну.. она чуть больше чем системнк
<sharikoff> и монитора нету
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> а виртуалок много ибо задач много
<yacoov> у нас дождик
<baronos> http://i.minus.com/ibu5FsHYAKWW56.png вот так образ с гш выглядит по дефолту после установки, ничего особенного, но воткнул extensions "Выключить","noa11y", хром по дефолту и эволюшн:)
<baronos> Вот осталось подумать стоит ли панель вот так http://i.minus.com/ibc4cUutWPwxSv.png минимизировать)
<Umren> baronos: все круто только на скриншотах когда в гш неоткрываешь меню или трей
<Umren> =)
<baronos> Umren: не проблема, можно трей перенести на верхнюю панель и её скомпоновать, все расширения я думаю запихать, и при открытии браузера первая страница будет с ектенсионс.гном.орг и там можно будет вкл/откл какие надо:)
<sharikoff> artus: мне the bat лицуху подарил прикинь
<artus> sharikoff, выкинь каку)))
<sharikoff> у мя в вмиртуалке стоял
<sharikoff> он у мя по рейтингу на 3 месте
<artus> хмм
<sharikoff> 1.mail.app 2.thunderbird 3.the bat
<Umren> gmail > all
<Umren> со старым интерфейсом
<sharikoff> веб не берем
<Umren> в новом чето перемудрили
<Umren> откатился назад
<Umren> всмысле веб не берем? подавляющее большинство уже забили на клиенты =)
<Umren> в фирмочках тока на оутлуке сидят
<sharikoff> сидят те кто купил ексчейндж
<Umren> и он кстати покруче чем номер 2 и номер 3
<Umren> да и номер 1 тож
<sharikoff> а эксчейндж дорог
<sharikoff> поэтому наша конторка сидит на номере 2
<Umren> найди контору покрупней
<Umren> там думаю эксчейндж будет =0
<sharikoff> я и говорю там уже эксчейндж
<sharikoff> поэтому все мульки оутлука работают
<sharikoff> а эксчейнж батенька это да...в умелых руках
<artus> а че, рунет теперь совсем шаровые домены не регает?
<Omengh_> есть кто-то кто может помочь разобраться в ubuntu?
<[Raiden]> возможно.
<[Raiden]> Спрашивай
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32451
<User578[web]> хм
<User578[web]> всем привет, никак не могу разобраться как зарегистрироваться
<[Raiden]> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<User578[web]> вместо nickserv - ник?
<Umren> Нет
<User578[web]> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<Umren> вначале делаешь /nick Vasya
<Umren> потом /msg nickserv register 123456 vasek@yandex.ru
<[Raiden]> kozvilya: никсерв это как бы ник сервиса ,к которому идет запрос.
<[Raiden]> есть ещё chanserv , бывают и другие, напрмер seenserv - зависит от ирк сервера и версии сервисов
<andrex> memoserv botserv итдserv
<[Raiden]> на самом деле пора в жабер съезжать. ТАм например не нужен такой костыль как мемосерв
<andrex> ну в некоторых версях сервисо он встроен в никсерв
<[Raiden]> защищаешь ирц?
<kozvilya> да
<[Raiden]> старое оно уже. Надо иногда заменят ьстарые технологии, если нвоые созрели
<Umren> [Raiden]: и с форума тоже
<andrex> не я ничего против жабер не имею, если переедут на жабру мне от этого хуже не будет, тк в ней я тоже еть
<andrex> и иногда просто бывает трудно отказаться от старого, в пользу нового, так как к старому привыкаеш а новое ещё и изучать надо)
<Sergey_IT> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Failed!
<Sergey_IT> что плохого?
<andrex> спим
<Sergey_IT> а чего не храпите?
<andrex> забанят
<Sergey_IT> да опы тоже спят
<andrex> они дремлют им спать нельзя
<anku> да елы опять с прицелом
<andrex> вебгейт же
<kozvilya> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<anku> угу, линуксоиды не знают чувств жалости, кругом  принуждение к вичату)
<artus> причем туту вичат то ? ))
<Sergey_IT> anku, можешь пидгин...
<anku> помню тут всегда ругали пиджин)
<kozvilya> can i get cloaked?
<Sergey_IT> не видел - 4 года юзаю
<anku> уу 4 года назад то точнохоливары на эту тему были)
<andrex> kozvilya: #freenode
<Sergey_IT> здесь я 3 года
<kozvilya> #freenode
<andrex>  /join #freenode
<baronos> http://i.minus.com/ibwwIoV27CpfOp.png забавное расширение)
<Sergey_IT> не 2 года
<artus> некоторым просто не дано )
<kozvilya> спасибо )
<anku> )
<anku> artus:  здравствуй)
<baronos> только трей совсем исчезает(
<artus> вот, регу не осилил а глоаку уже просит )))
<artus> anku, дарофф
<anku> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<kozvilya> спасибо, i'm on it )
<kozvilya> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<baronos> remastersys юзал кто нить?
<shenmue> это которую свою сборку делать?
<baronos> да вроде бэкап системы делае в iso
<shenmue> угу
<shenmue> я хотел свой опенбокс забекапить а эта махина накачала целый гном и себя в придачу запихнула на диск
<shenmue> проще бекап через дд делать. а потом на голой ос развернуть обратно
<artus> sudo tar cvpzf /data/backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/data --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/media --exclude=/sys /  вот и весь бекап )
<baronos> хехе))
<artus> нафиг дд
<shenmue> ну или тар
<bosyi> хей
<shenmue> если убрать все исклучения то ббудет очень здорово
<shenmue> исключения*
<[Raiden]> если место есть, можно и дд
<[Raiden]> из плюсов - можно смонтировать
<[Raiden]> из минусов - размер бекапа
<shenmue> тут же в тар пускать после дед
<shenmue> дд*
<andrex> архив тоже можно смаунтить такшто лишее будет
<VlAleVas> Всем привет, я здесь новенький =)
<shenmue> молодца
 * andrex не понимает людей кричащих о себе на весь мир
<kozvilya> VlAleVas: я тоже )
<baronos> ачуметь) образ получился супер, после установки 2 минуты заняло настроить гш, и 5 минут установить дрова на видео))
<shenmue> чот с дровами долго
<kozvilya> большие дрова )
<shenmue> а мне и не надо кстати. темы все нужные и конфиги хомяка сам отдельно храню. а репозиторий локальный
<baronos> у меня не 5-20 мб\с инет((
<shenmue> инет оплачен до декабря 2012 года так что не пропаду близжайший год
<shenmue> baronos ну так забекапть стабильную версию где нибуть .
<baronos> shenmue: зачем, я бэкапами не страдаю) я на компе ничего не держу)
<baronos> не могу вспомнить название пакета установщика с выбором языком и т.д.(
<shenmue> гуи в гноме что л?
<baronos> при установки оси окно установщика которое
<no_NICK> где можно качнуть красивый фон для панели gnome2?
<shenmue> no_NICK самому сделать в гимпе
<shenmue> baronos ubiquit как то так
<shenmue> это сам установщик ос
<no_NICK> не умею я в гимпе
<baronos> shenmue: вроде оно, щас проверю. спс.
<kozvilya> no_NICK:  можно и в чём-нибудь попроще
<no_NICK> у меня руки ....... заточены, я серьезно, может своим поделитесь?
<kozvilya> если.... заточены, тогда самое оно, будет тоненькие и аккуратненькие )
<no_NICK> эх...
<baronos> нашел еще один креатор дистров) ново билд какой то)
<baronos> вот теперь можно и не париться если в превью поиск вбить "rk.xb" то он найдет "ключи")) https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/33/jump-lists/
<baronos> упс не та ссылка на расширение)) но это тоже толковая))
<user777> привет всем
<no_NICK> все! сделал - жуткое творение(((( в моих руках gimp превратился в орудие вселенского зла
<baronos> gnome-look.org ищи подходящую тему тут
<no_NICK> искал, но там нет тем на панели, вкладки такой нет
<shenmue> тебе сделать что ли?
<no_NICK> о_О Да, да!!!
<shenmue> ты не путаешь паень и док?
<shenmue> панель*
<shenmue> на доки темы есть. на панели тока апплеты и цвет сменить
<no_NICK> нет, у меня gnome2
<shenmue> а цвет?
<no_NICK> в качестве фона можно
<no_NICK> зеленый
<no_NICK> emerald работает, а панель страшная
<shenmue> no_NICK, http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Без%20имени.jpg
<shenmue> ня
<baronos> не дружелюбная опера((
<shenmue> хром?
<baronos> ага
<shenmue> это хром не дружелюбный
<shenmue> в остальных работает
<shenmue> no_NICK, подошло хоть?
<shenmue> высоту не помню =(
<terminatorx101> как перейти в гостевой режим в консоли?
<no_NICK> блин, загрузить не могу
<shenmue> no_NICK скинь свой рабочий стол. цвет подберу
<no_NICK> куда скинуть?
<shenmue> http://itmages.ru/
<no_NICK> мыль есть?
<shenmue> вот сайт выше
<no_NICK> shenmue, вот http://itmages.ru/image/view/348008/ff66a7b5
<shenmue> и зачем зеленый? тебе под цвет погодного информера делать надо
<no_NICK> я об этом не подумал, да, точно
<Ragnareg> всем привет
<shenmue> no_NICK, http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Без%20имени.jpg
<no_NICK> у меня в chromium пустая страница открывается
<no_NICK> через irc никак?
<shenmue> http://s017.radikal.ru/i426/1112/1f/08a290759ffe.jpg
<shenmue> полоска в центре
<no_NICK> 1 на 22 пикселя?
<shenmue> да
<artus> и долго офтопить будем ?
<no_NICK> shenmue, Клево!!! Респект тебе и большое спасибо!
<shenmue> =)
<User298[web]> скачал драйвер wifi адаптера asus в zip, а как установить не знаю. помогите! спасибо
<User298[web]> скачал драйвер wifi адаптера asus в zip, а как установить не знаю. помогите! спасибо
<sig_wall> лолшто?
<sig_wall> на ##windows-ru
<[Raiden]> User298[web]: в архиве текстовика нет?
<staff_nowa> Всем привет, у меня такой вопрос. Есть возможность поставить openvpn на сервер на технологии openvz?
<sig_wall> staff_nowa, если включить tun
<Vladislaw> Хай всем
<andrex> мда мс рассылает спам %-6
<Vladislaw> Как можно перенести виртуальную машину с компа на комп, у меня что-то не хочет, просит несуществующего снимка, хотя на первом(там где создавалась) компе все работает, возможно это из-за существования ранее на втором компе машины с таким же име
<Vladislaw> нем?
<andrex> ну поидее должно переносится простым копированием диска вм и указывания пути к нему
<Vladislaw> ну я скопировал всю папку, но при подключении на втором компе просит что-то
<andrex> ну вото дой ему это чтото
<andrex> а
<Vladislaw> так в том и дело, что нет такого снимка, и в природе не было, подозреваю что гдето остались конфиги от старой одноименной машины, но как их удалить, если это они
<andrex> а нафига тогда переносить просто новую создать и всё
<Vladislaw> много установлять
<andrex> что устанавлять если та говориш что у тебя файла диска машины небыло, если я всё верно понял
<andrex> ты*
<Vladislaw> есть полностью рабочяя машина, но на другом компе
<Vladislaw> хочу перенести на этот
<andrex> ну создай новую скопируй диск от старой на другой комп где машина и укажи в ней путь
#ubuntu-ru 2011-12-03
<andrex> у тебя на виртуалке битнось оси какая?
<andrex> и у компа на который переносиш
<Vladislaw> 32
<andrex> виртуальная машина на чём
<Vladislaw> VirtualBox на Убунте
<andrex> диск.vbd или както там копируеш на новый комп создаёш машину и указываеш путь
 * andrex ушол отправлять факс
<Vladislaw> andrex, спасибо, запускается
<andrex> конечно запускается, а вот скока я тебе это обьяснить пытался)
 * andrex пожалел свой мозг
<yacoov> так много статей под убунту 11.10
<yacoov> офигеть
<yacoov> убунту гик например
<yacoov> везде там стоит под 11.10
<[Raiden]> а ты чего ждал?
<yacoov> обрело быструю популярность
<[Raiden]> на новостном сайте про убунту , ага
<yacoov> да в блогах уже каждая вторая статья про 11.10
<[Raiden]> так всегда
<[Raiden]> каждый релиз
<yacoov> а системе еще 3 месяца нет
<yacoov> я о том что скоро винде капец)
<andrex> не надо загадывать, на неопределённые вещи
<yacoov> все ждут результатов о продаже деллов в китае наверное после нового года станет кононикал ясно стоило ли это делать
<[Raiden]> если они дешевле чем такие же с виндой то стоило
<[Raiden]> спрос будет
<[Raiden]> китайцы понимают толк в варез
<[Raiden]> е
<[Raiden]> ))
<yacoov> :)
<Frieden> Здрасте. Сталкиваюсь с этим впервые. Ради интереса в первую очередь. Вопрос вот в чем. При попытке скопировать файл из папки пользователя в папку /etc/название выдает ошибку Permission denied. В чем может быть проблема? (убунту 10.04)
<andrex> !sudo
<ubuntuhelp> sudo — команда для запуска программ с привилегиями суперпользователя (root). Более подробную информацию Вы можете найти на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo . Sudo для !GUI приложений: !Gksu (Gnome, XFCE), !Kdesudo (KDE).
<[Raiden]> в незнании ангийского
<andrex> Frieden: мда и ещё прочитай про прова в nix
<[Raiden]> Frieden: почитай что-нить про пользователй , гурппы и права на файлы
<[Raiden]> долго печатал...
<Frieden> Я не особо вникаю, т.е. единсвенный пользователь не является полноправным?
<andrex> ну зато развёрнуто как)
<[Raiden]> он не единсвенный на самом деле. нет , не является.
<andrex> Frieden: гугл там ----> google.ru
<Frieden> andrex, спасибо знаю. Предпочитаю с живыми людьми общаться.
<andrex> ха то незнаеш что лучше сначала самому разобраться, прежде чем спрашивать
<andrex> зато
<[Raiden]> cat /etc/passwd |wc -l    - количество юзеров. Они системные как бы. Те что пользователи  имеют ИД 1000 и выш
<[Raiden]> е
<[Raiden]> полные права только у 1 - root
<andrex> а помоему у рута 0
<[Raiden]> в смысле один
<[Raiden]> а ид 0
<andrex> аа
<[Raiden]> у одного
<yacoov> тут есть большая сеть магазинов зовут медия маркт так вот в нем в отделе компютерной техники большой ябло стенд с причендалами от мышек до мониторов конешно мэкбуки и прочее еслибы кононикал смогли бы также разрекламить было бы вообще круто чего я и ж
<andrex> мда природа знаками препинания тебя обделила
<yacoov> )
<yacoov> не люблю я их
<[Raiden]> Марк разорится
<[Raiden]> )
<yacoov> дану
<yacoov> слетать в космос смог ведь
<[Raiden]> думаю эпл компания милиардер , а Марк всего-лишь милионеришко
 * andrex думает что Марку уже всёравно
<Frieden> А у меня еще один вопрос. После установки перед перезагрузкой выдало длииииинный список из вот таких строк: [ 2415.хххххх] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector хххххх, где вместо иксов цифры. Не подскажете, это что? (да, да)
<[Raiden]> кстати у мня была мысль что неплохо бы под маркой каноникал им продавать двайсы
<andrex> проверь диск на ошибки
<[Raiden]> производить можно у оемщиков
<andrex> Frieden:
<Frieden> )
<[Raiden]> типа как  айфоны производится в китае на фоксконе
<yacoov> да
<[Raiden]> может к этому они и придут. Пока партнерство с делл  неплохо )
<[Raiden]> думаю там какой-то процент с продаж им отойдет
<[Raiden]> или может уже отошла сумма, за труды
<yacoov> ша скоро убунту для других девайсов зделают тогда им зеленый свет
<andrex> !offtop а вы знали что,
 * andrex решил пожалеть бота
<yacoov> телефоны и планшеты
<yacoov> это будущее каноникал
<yacoov> я бы купил телефон на убунте себе
<[Raiden]> если бы это всё ещё работало. В опенсорсе с этим есть некоторые проблемы ) Допустим, вин8 будет содержать баги но до релиза будет 3 года разработок. А тут тот же юнити делается на лету + ещё основан на гтк и гном3 который только вышел
<[Raiden]> сложно понять где грать стейбл и анстейбл
<[Raiden]> грань
<[Raiden]> и оборудования много - что самое ужасное.  - вот тут как раз помог бы выход железа под лого каноникал 100% совместимого
<[Raiden]> короче на деле всё несколько сложней чем на словах
<[Raiden]> я спать ушел
<yacoov> я вижу стейбл это 12.04 а не стейбл последущий релиз
<[Raiden]> вот лтс это да. За пол года юнити станет лучше , да и гном3 на котором он основан
<yacoov> [Raiden]: спокойной ночи
<yacoov> да
<[Raiden]> и в лтс попадут остальные части системы не самы предовые, из дебиан тестинг
<yacoov> они допилят
<[Raiden]> короч будет хороший дистр, наверное. Я правда уже убежал на кде
<yacoov> убежал спать)
<yacoov> бб
<sharikoff> artus: пинг
<wildDAlex> Кто-нибудь знает, как вернуть в Юнити иконки к пунктам меню?
<Umren> !seen
<ubuntuhelp> I have no seen command
<User406[web]> Hi!
<snwbrdr> всем привет.
<snwbrdr> кто чем статистику squid анализирует ?
<sig_wall> perl
<User335[web]> стоит ли ставить убунту???
<brestows> User335[web]
<brestows> не стоит если у тебя возникает такой вопрос :)
<brestows> для чего она тебе?
<markmx> такс товарисчи убунтологи =) ай нид хелп по конфигурированию апачика, оффтоп?
<sharikoff> спрашивай
<markmx> есть у меня сайтец, управление там реализовано через админочку вызываемую ну к примеру /admin/ там внутри средствами апачика идет рерайтрул на index.php/admin например..
<markmx> фреймворк кодигнат
<markmx> задача - не пускать по этому адресу никого либо только с опред айпи
<markmx> как сделать?
<sharikoff> .htaccess
<sharikoff> и в гугл
<markmx> http://pastebin.com/cxFTkMpw ага уже догуглился ничо не пашет
<markmx> 500 ошибка с этим вашим гуглом получилась
<markmx> так что прош помощи
<markmx> и на форуме убунты е5сть раздел для вакансий? ато я уже месяц админа найти не могу себе
<sharikoff> markmx: логи пробовал смотреть?
<sharikoff> ты ж сергея ит нашел?
<markmx> .htaccess: <Directory not allowed here
<markmx> серега не захотел работать, ленивый =)
<sharikoff> markmx: allow override all стоит в all?
<sharikoff> т.е хтакцессы хаваются?
<markmx> в конфиге апика искать? счас глянем
<markmx> балин... нет =))) для одного подключил а для этого как раз нет =)))
<markmx> счас посмотрим
<markmx> вписал, рестартнул
<markmx> толку ноль та же ошибка
<sharikoff> http://masterhost.ru/support/doc/apache/#access-denied-ip
<markmx> мне не к сайту же запретить надо, а к определенному запросу
<markmx> типа если запрос site.com/admin то если айпи такойто то разрешено если нет то в лес
<sharikoff>  или его части
<sharikoff> сама дира существует?
<sharikoff> или генерицца через скрипты?
<markmx> не существует
<markmx> рерайтрул ее обрабатывает
<sharikoff> ясно
<markmx> http://pastebin.com/cxFTkMpw во тут пример текущего акцеса
<markmx> то бюишь на деле запрос index.php/admin
<sharikoff> тогда запрещай files match
<markmx> можно конечно прямо в админке сделать все... но я решил попробовать апачиком
<sharikoff> следующий абзац
<markmx> оппа =))) пашет =))))
<markmx> нормалег счас потестим на айпи
<markmx> крутотень =)) даже лучше получилось чем хотел, пасип
<markmx> теперь админа бы мне с поддержкой пхп в питере
<sharikoff> я в иркутске
<sharikoff> сорри
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> и пхп не знаю =)
<markmx> чо его знать... echo "Hey dude"; - что делает эта команда?
<sharikoff> тоже чтои в баше
<markmx> ну вот =)))
<sharikoff> урааа я знаю пхп
 * sharikoff собирает шмотку в питер =)
<markmx> ну кстати мона, если так пораскинуть мозгами, на 20 тысяч в питере мона не слабо так закутить =)) 15к снять квартиру, 5к продукы =).. ну эт я по себе считаю, у меня от 700 до 1000 в неделю на хавчик тратися от силы
<sharikoff> угу
<[Raiden]> ку
<sharikoff> тебе надо куда нть в массовики затейники за советскую власть агитировать
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> 20 штук в питере.. ха ха
<markmx> не... я ксенопатриот =)))
<Umren> markmx: а в деревне так ваще жировать можнол
<Umren> markmx: Дом бесплатно, куча брошеных, еда с соседних грядок, главное себе наемников найми
<Umren> а чем дальше от дефульт сити, тем меньше денег на квадратный сантиметр карманов
<Umren> где то на тебя и молиться могут :)
<markmx> мне главное выделенку 512 килобит и все =)))
<markmx> аа ну и филиальчик какой нить вебманевский чтоп кешик налить... ато наверняка там в замкадье карточки виза не работают
<skai-falkorr> @voice markmx
<[Raiden]> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-move-nautilus-navigation-buttons-back-to-the-left/
<skai-falkorr> @op
<skai-falkorr> @deop
<user123_> 1
<user123_> Подскажите пожалуйста, Ubuntu server перестал видеть eth0
<[Raiden]> логи надо смотреть
<Infra_HDC> user123_, ifconfig eth0 что говорит?
<Infra_HDC> user123_, и ifconfig -a ?
<Infra_HDC> user123_, и lsmod
<yacoov> kavurt hello canadian
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/7060974 - сносно выглядит. И зукитво очнь хорошая тема для гтк3
<sig_wall> [Raiden]: под gtk3 есть нормальные темы кроме Raleigh ?
<[Raiden]> я незнаю насчет всех. Могу точно сказать, что мне не нравится адвайта
<baronos> вэбЮзвери сегодня не стабильные
<userubuntu234> Здравствуйте. На ПК камера sigma перевернуто отображает меня. что делать?
<userubuntu234> это в скайпе
<nexxxt> ку
<[Raiden]> если не нагуглития, пиши на фоурм.
<[Raiden]> userubuntu234: я не в курсе
<Evilkiss> Всем привет!
<baronos> С гш 3.3.3 большенство расширений будут переделаны и оптимизированны под нее и выше, а поддержка 3.2.1 не будет. Уточняю, это официальные некоторые расширения, все будет носить тестовый характер:)
<[Raiden]> Ну, то что они будут ломать совместимость с расширениями неоднократно - никто не соневался
<[Raiden]> может даже каждую неминорную версию
<artus> вобщем все быстро вернулись н форточки) лет так на 5ть , пока разрабы не успокоятцо)
<[Raiden]> кто-нить напишет твикер для игнора версий. Как для фф
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> я предложил бы кды
<[Raiden]> е
<artus> нафиг кеды) они зло )
<[Raiden]> Да в общм не страшно. Я думаю популярное быстр обудут фиксить
<baronos> )
<[Raiden]> artus: вас околпачили, зло в другм месте )
<baronos> Хром на вэбкит сделан?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> а вебкид был рождн в проекте кде, под названием khtml
<baronos> Печально, для вэбкита расшмрение гш пока не будет, надо фф блин ставить
<[Raiden]> ну и эпл лепту внесла.
<[Raiden]> Вообще это интересная компания. С 1 стороны жуткие проприетарщики, а с другой... Юзают опенсорс как могут, иногда и развивают
<[Raiden]> куски фрибсд, вбкит , cups - как минимум
<baronos> Ты про яблоко?)
<[Raiden]> угу
<nexxxt> ку
<LeGUN[RUS]> Всем привет!
<brestows> чтото тишина!!
<MILLIONER> Всем привет!
<brestows> оо кто пришел d мир Open Source
<MILLIONER> Давайте по сути! У меня поломался наутилус в убунту 11.10. Он не запускается из вкладки Переход! Как исправить?
<brestows> а что запускаетс?
<MILLIONER> Графическая система у меня гном 2
<brestows> что запускается при нажатии переход? И откуда d 11.10 gnome 2?
<kyshtynbai> Видимо гном-шел классический режим.
<brestows> kyshtynbai: но это не Gnome2
<andrex> ну предположим, пкм по какойнибудь папки, свойства откравать в программе и выбрать файловый менеджер
<andrex> открыть
<MILLIONER> я раньше поставив был LXDE, и запускался PCManFM а теперь по советам удалил, и не запускаетсявообще ничго.. пишет "Не удалось открыть адрес «file:///home/millioner»"
<MILLIONER> у меня гном 2
<MILLIONER> не шелл
<andrex> я выше написал возможный путь решения проблемы
<MILLIONER> какой фалик редактировать чтобы по умолчанию запускался найтилус
<MILLIONER> папки открывает
<[Raiden]> в свойствах папки не получится выбрать чем открывать?
<User519[web]> господа, помогите пжл, не могу загрузочную карту создать в Линукс Убунту. на команду "su fdisk -1" пишет "invalid option --"1""! что сделать что бы увидеть как называется флешка?
<andrex> ну потому что там не 1 а i
<andrex> man fdisk
<MILLIONER> а от через Переход не работает.. смотрел /home/имя_пользователя/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list пробовал добавлять его- не работает
<User519[web]> разве i?
<andrex> l
<andrex> ))
<MILLIONER> а через контесное меню вообще не возможно отрывать папки
<[Raiden]> l
<User519[web]> L
<andrex> ye lf
<User519[web]> l?
<[Raiden]> нет, l
<andrex> л
<[Raiden]> да
<User519[web]> неужели так просто?
<MILLIONER> как сделать ребята?
<[Raiden]> от слова list
<andrex> MILLIONER: ты чё вабще ни читал что тебе написали, пкм по какойнибудь папке открыть в другом приложении и выбрать фаловый менеджер
<[Raiden]> на переход может и не влияет - давно ен видл гном
<MILLIONER> я писал "а через контесное меню вообще не возможно отрывать папки"
<[Raiden]> в гноме ест ьещё программа для выбора программ по умолчанию
<[Raiden]> там нету?
<andrex> а в свойствах можно сделать его по умолчанию в гноме 2
<MILLIONER> нету.. пкм-Нету пунтика "отрыть с помощью.."
<[Raiden]> MILLIONER: запусти наутилус, пкм по любой папкет ,свойства
<MILLIONER> сек
<[Raiden]> или открыть с помощью
<MILLIONER> пишет "нет подходящых приложений"
<MILLIONER> я пробовав на рабочем столе.. там нету.. а ФМ есть:)
<[Raiden]> открыть в программе - другое приложение
<MILLIONER> и списку его нету
<[Raiden]> в наутилусе от гном3
<baronos> MILLIONER: ты стпвил
<MILLIONER> что дальше посоветуете
<[Raiden]> а в 2 не помню
<MILLIONER> гном 2 у меня
<baronos> MILLIONER: ты ставил другой фм по умолчанию какой нить?
<andrex> или тупо удалил наутилус
<MILLIONER> я поставил LXDE и тут проблемки пошли..
<MILLIONER> но сейчас удалил
<User519[web]> поняла почему Линукс никогда не заменит Виндовс)))
<baronos> User519[web]: потому что ты девушка?))
<[Raiden]> третий наутилус такой страшный в оксигене http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1203/h_1322926477_2856834_632a012332.png
<MILLIONER> графическу систему и  PCManFM которая была по умолчанию когда поставил LXDE
<MILLIONER> но сейчас удалил  LXDE и PCManFM .. думал что исправится эта проблема.. но ведь не иправилась оказуется
<MILLIONER> да
<MILLIONER> что делать?
<MILLIONER> может ссылку создать в определеный каталог?
<MILLIONER> ссылку на наутилус
<MILLIONER> чтобы он был списке приложений
<[Raiden]> в наутилусе если кликнуть на папку, нету открытия в другой программе?
<[Raiden]> или что?
<[Raiden]> скриншот давай
<brestows> [Raiden]: где ты гном увидел на скрине?
<[Raiden]> brestows: нигде. на скрине кде и запущенный наутилус, мной.
<brestows> недождался
<brestows> [Raiden]: а на фиг он тебе в kde
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> а я где-то утверждал что использую его в кде?
<[Raiden]> я скриншот для чела с вопросом сделал
<baronos> Бгг долфин в гноме примерно так же выглядит))
<brestows> [Raiden]: но ты же его не поставил за 2минуты?
<brestows> он же стоял и раньше
<[Raiden]> установлен != используется
<[Raiden]> в кде
<User519[web]> так теперь новая проблема. флешку по УСБ увидела. а когда картридер с каротй памяти микро СД по УСБ подключаю то ее не видно. что я опять не так делаю?
<brestows> но все же установлен не просто так  а для каких то целей :)
<[Raiden]> у меня весь гном3 установлен. С целью просмотра
<[Raiden]> и опенбкс ещё
<MILLIONER> а как скрип прикрипить?
<MILLIONER> *скрин
<[Raiden]> itmages.ru
<[Raiden]> если я понял
<brestows> User519[web]: в терминале пиши команду lsusb при вставленой флешке результат скидывай на pastebin и посмотрим что там у тебя
<baronos> MILLIONER: найди в инете статью со скриптом как сделать по дефолту фм, и поставь там наутилус
<MILLIONER> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1203/h_1322926986_4529948_2e7ad26a29.png
<baronos> Или пошуруди gconf dconf про наутилус.
<MILLIONER> а как этот скрип называется ? не могу найти.. я вообще все переискал:((
<baronos> Ппц
<[Raiden]> brestows: мне даже сложно представить, что кто-то мог подумать, что ест ьсмысл юза наутилуса в кде, тем боле третьего ))
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1203/h_1322927035_8141744_eb78157c31.png - дельфин всяко няшней
<brestows> [Raiden]: в дельфине можно переместить кнопки управления окна влево?
<MILLIONER> в gconf dconf там есть пунтик /apps/nautilus/preferences/always_use_browser - стоить галочка
<brestows> [Raiden]: мир полон извращенцев :)
<MILLIONER> чот же мне делать?
<MILLIONER> друзья спасите меня!1
<MILLIONER> и мою убунточку
<MILLIONER> любимою!:)
<[Raiden]> MILLIONER:  1. у тебя наутилус установлен? 2. что бы пытаешся мне показать?  3. тебе сказали запустит ьнаутилус, сделат ьпкм на папке и  показат ьскриншот
<baronos> MILLIONER: http://thexnews.com/dolphin-%D0%B2-gnome-%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BA-%D0%BE%D1%81%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B9-%D1%84%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%8B%D0%B9-%D0%BC%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%B6%D0%B5%D1%80.html только вместо долфина в скрипте напишешь nautilus
<[Raiden]> просто попробуй найти лог ирц
<[Raiden]> и прочитать что тебе писали
<baronos> O_o ссылку видно?
<[Raiden]> сча виртуалку с гном2 найду, посмотрю как там меняется...
<brestows> [Raiden]: что меняется?
<andrex> Попробуй так, клацни правой кнопки мыши по любой папке, в открывшемся контекстном меню выбери пункт: Открыть в другой в программе...
<andrex> В открывшемся окне, раскрой сабменю: использовать собственную команду, и укажи там nautilus или /usr/bin/nautilus
<brestows> у меня gnome 2
<baronos>  Вот http://blog.rinaldus.ru/?p=259
<MILLIONER> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1203/h_1322927432_2256579_5e4551c0d5.png
<MILLIONER> сейчас посмотрю
<baronos> MILLIONER: http://blog.rinaldus.ru/?p=259 востановление фм по умолчанию
<User519[web]> <brestows> http://pastebin.com/setH0vEN вот то что написано после команды lsusb
<brestows> User519[web]: это все??
<brestows> или что то еще было?
<User519[web]> <brestows> ага
<brestows> A4tech это у тебя мышь ?
<baronos> !sex
<ubuntuhelp> A4Tech, забани это чудо
<User519[web]> <brestows>ой я карту то не вставила) щас по другому тогда будет
<brestows> вот вот
<MILLIONER> не работает.. у меня не КДЕ был а  был LXDE .. смотрю в редакторе конфигураций нету ветки "file" в gconftool-2 –set –type=bool /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/file/enabled true .. пробовал через терминал.. ветка файл та и не создалась и не работает
<baronos> Тогда через скрипт востанавливай
<baronos> Точнее делай по дефолту
<MILLIONER> а где его искать?
<MILLIONER> как он назівается?
<[Raiden]> MILLIONER: http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1203/h_1322927987_6611464_0d65fa1ca0.png  - всё что тебе надо сделать, запустить наутилус, и пкм по папке как на скриншоте
<[Raiden]> либо я чего-то не уловил
<baronos> В гугле dolphin по умолчанию и первая ссылка
<MILLIONER> у меня нету дельфина
<[Raiden]> омг
<MILLIONER> и небыл он
<[Raiden]> давай сначала. Наутилус есть?
<[Raiden]> у тебя гном2?
<MILLIONER> был PCManFM
<MILLIONER> да гном
<MILLIONER> гном 2
<MILLIONER> есть
<[Raiden]> открой терминал. Пиши sudo apt-get install nautilus
<User519[web]> <brestows>http://pastebin.com/HguM9QhG вот чего тогда
<MILLIONER> есть найтилус
<[Raiden]> потом пиши в терминале: nautilus
<[Raiden]> откроется окно наутилуса
<MILLIONER> и так обясняю еще раз
<[Raiden]> делай пкм по любой папке
<[Raiden]> пкм не делается? :)
<[Raiden]> или окно не запускается?
<baronos> Емае ты найди ссылку про долфин только вместо долфина наутилус в скрипте напишешь блииин
<brestows> User519[web]: у тебя нетбук?
<MILLIONER> мы же говорили об етом нету программы наутилус в списке приложений для открития, но от установлен
<brestows> MILLIONER: его и не будет
<User519[web]> <brestows>нет, большой системник.
<[Raiden]> MILLIONER: ты читал что я пишу? какой список приложений? терминал говорю открой и там пиши.
<User519[web]> <brestows>вместо картридера КПК Асус может изза этого не видно?
<[Raiden]> а дальше как выше
<[Raiden]> всё, я ушел нафиг
 * baronos ушел наполнять мозг интеллектом
<brestows> User519[web]:  так а на раб столе не появляется кпк?
<MILLIONER> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1203/h_1322928459_7139335_f0c8aa7829.png
<User519[web]> <brestows> неа, вот в этом и проблема. флешку обычную было видно на столе  а КПК и не видно и через терминал тоже
<MILLIONER> мне нужно чтобы он открывался через Меню "Переход", но не работает
<[Raiden]> MILLIONER: а кто тебе сказал что у тебя гном2?
<baronos> У него ыа
<baronos> Фаллбэк
<[Raiden]> чего тогда мозг полоскать
<[Raiden]> я даж виртуалку отрыл с гном2 )
<[Raiden]> что бы вспомнить
<User519[web]> <brestows> в ноутбуке встроенный картридер есть. может через него будет видно?
<MILLIONER> ооооо.. я в шоке.. извеняюсь.. я думал что классика это гном 2.. но вижу у меня стоить 3.2.1
<MILLIONER> как же быть?
<[Raiden]> MILLIONER: во втором там ещё галка была, запомнить выбор.
<[Raiden]> пробуй метод подсказанные бароносом или если придумаю - скажу
<[Raiden]> вот такой вот он, гном3
<baronos> MILLIONER: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=114336.0
<baronos> Только вместо долфин напиши наутилус
<baronos> Я так ставил марлин по дефолту
<MILLIONER> ок.. понял:))
<MILLIONER> попробую.. если что вернусь.. спасибо.. вы почти мою жизнь спасли..:))))
<baronos> Учись гуглить, а не писать в гугл "мне нужна та штука которая делает няшку"
<[Raiden]> смотрите как раньше было http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1203/h_1322928985_2142478_8e02686100.png
<[Raiden]> в дельфине правда ещё лучше, там ещё приоритет открытия есть
<baronos> Ага, помню, удобно было)
<brestows> User519[web]: пробуй через бук
<[Raiden]> Если бы миллионер не сказал гном2, я бы может и не отозвался бы. Столько флуда вышло.
<baronos> Ага, щас он еще долфин поставит если не затупит.
<brestows> baronos: а потом будет гнать что на канале лохи сидят и не помогают :)
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> вообще, я лично незнаю как в г3 меняется действие на папку
<[Raiden]> думаю ничего не изменилос ьи опция есть в дконф. Исчезла только галка
<An4a> всем доброго вечера
<baronos> Гном твик будут больше развивать по настройкам и тогда в дконф не придеться лазить
<baronos> Вообще они к релизу шевелятся, а вот на гном дизаин как то глухо((
<SergeyIT> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Понг.
<User228[web]> Всем привет. После обновления с 11.04 на 11.10 слетела локаль, восстановил через sudo localedef --no-archive -c -i ru_RU -f UTF-8 ru. После перезагрузки предложил поменять названия папок по умолчанию, я отказался. Как сейчас вызвать снова диалог смены названия па
<Lorgus> плин... как вернуть неглючного старого гнома ?
<Lorgus> задолбало
<baronos> Lorgus: поставить 11.04
<Lorgus> это ж ставить нада... =0(((((
<Lorgus> чо там щас рулит ? кажись МИНТ
<baronos> Lorgus: на 11.10 нет гном 2, есть гном фаллбэк.
<User228[web]> есть Gnome3-classic
<Lorgus> пробовал все... нет возврата к старому
<baronos> User228[web]: это он и есть
<Lorgus> ппц
<Lorgus> у мну не возвращает
<baronos> Lorgus: ставь 11.04
<Lorgus> спс
<Lorgus> думал есть другое решение
<baronos> Матэ попробуй
<An4a> подскажите, пожалуйста, у меня 11.04, как сделать, чтобы в юнити панелька слева не пряталась? заранее спасибо
<Lorgus> эт чо ?
<User228[web]> 10.10 ставь, жалею что проапгрейдился на 11.04 - было куча проблем, а потом на 11.10 - проблем стало ещё больше
<baronos> Lorgus: фолк гном 2
<Lorgus> ааа...
<Lorgus> не...
<kozvilya> Lorgus:  кажется alt+ПКМ
<Lorgus> кароч как вижу траблы у многих
<kozvilya> )
<baronos> У меня нет, я в гном шелл прекрасно живу
<Lorgus> всеж наверное на дебиан пора переползать
<User228[web]> как переименовать папки в профиле пользователя с "Desktop" на "Рабочий стол", Video на "Видео"
<User228[web]> ???
 * baronos достали DE нытики
<User228[web]> в Дебиане пакеты старые очень, а обновляться с testing не советую, на работе 2 раза так машину почти убил, свежеустановленную
<baronos> User228[web]: ты поставил когда окно выбора галочку типа не показыватб больше?
<User228[web]> я нажал оставить как есть
<stolzus> User228[web]: .config/user-dirs.dirs
<baronos> Но не ставил галочку?
<User228[web]> спс, попробую
<User228[web]> нет не ставил галочку
<baronos> Поменяй язык и перезайди
<User228[web]> как бы потом снова локаль не слетела
<User228[web]> ))
<baronos> Да не должна)
<baronos> Потом может еще раз помннять локаль и перезайтинадо будет
<User820[web]> угу, релогин сделал - окошко снова появилось
<baronos> ;)
<User820[web]> только те папки что он выплюнулл первый раз обратно вернулись не все
<User820[web]> сейчас в папке пользователя бардак
<User820[web]> )))
<kunni> Всем привет, начал щупать 11.10 на нетбуке (так сижу на 10.04), куда девались визуальные эффекты? с ходу не нашел... как теперь включить минимальную анимацию окошек?
<stolzus> unity 2d
<stolzus> при логине
<SergeyIT> или ccsm
<kunni> спасибо, буду копать в этом направлении... 10.04 LTS сделала меня стариком, отставшим от жизни )))
<stolzus> 10.04 крутая
<SergeyIT> kunni, это как?
<kunni> а как там дела обстоят с compiz fusion? подружили с unity?
<stolzus> у меня второй системой стоит :)
<baronos> Сергей как терминатор из будущего получается))
<SergeyIT> baronos, не подхалимничай... у всех всех тараканы...
<SergeyIT> *свои
<kunni> SergeyIT: да вот, как поставил 10.04, так с тех пор на ней и сижу... перестал на форум заходить, не в курсе всех актуальных проблем современных версий...
<SergeyIT> kunni, значит счастливый )
<andrex> kunni: нет не подружили, но там какойто плагин есть
<[Raiden]> kunni: юнити плагин для компиз фьюжен
<[Raiden]> куда уж дружнее
 * SergeyIT обновился, пошел в перегрузку...
<kunni> с одной стороны - да, я счастлив, потому что уже полтора года не знаю проблем с ОС, с другой стороны - забыл, как и что... с ужасом жду 12.04, придется переходить...
<stolzus> до 2013 можно не париться
<kozvilya> )
<stolzus> с 10.04
<stolzus> а там глядишь - ещё продлят, вдруг
<[Raiden]> моставите mate если вам так гном2 нужен.
<[Raiden]> п*
<stolzus> просто сейчас гнум и юнити допиливают ещё. если хочешь жить спокойно - до 2013 это можно вполне :)
<kunni> и последний вопрос о новой убунте... читал мнение, что убунта быстрее изнашивает батарею, так ли это сейчас? у кого на ноутах стоит...
<stolzus> новые проги из ppa поставить и с гетдеба. и хватит
<stolzus> ага
<stolzus> но есть патч
<stolzus> дайте ссылку ему на блог ская. я эвэй
<baronos> http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/
<kunni> спасибо, сча освежим знания
<baronos> Вроде замечено изменение с этим патчем
<SergeyIT> baronos, это как - вроде?
<kunni> хм... но этот патч затрагивает энергопотребление, я прав? а я говорил об изнашивании батареи, т.е. было мнение, что под убунту батарея работает без подзарядки все меньше и меньше
<baronos> SergeyIT: от одного только человека только слышал что заметно долше работает)
<User737[web]> добрый вечер не устанавливаются приложения из центра
<baronos> ь
<SergeyIT> baronos, как я понимаю это от ноута зависит
<baronos> User737[web]: поменяй сервер обновления
<SergeyIT> User737[web], какая ОС
<SergeyIT> ?
<baronos> SergeyIT: ну да
<[Raiden]> kunni: если только ты под износом понимать более частую зарядку
<[Raiden]> то да
<stolzus> там же написано, что для ноутов с ATI Express
<[Raiden]> либо надо патч
<stolzus> User737[web]: подключи интернет
<[Raiden]> либо ждат ьпока пофиксят в ванильном ядре
<[Raiden]> к весне уже пофисят
<User737[web]> убунту 11.04 ошибка Судя по всему, в aptdaemon, программном обеспечении, позволяющем вам устанавливать/удалять программы и выполнять связанные с пакетами задачи, присутствует программная ошибка.
<User737[web]> нет подключен
<SergeyIT> User737[web], бывает, когда в репах непорядок
<User737[web]> что делать не хочу переустанавливать
<baronos> Через терминал попробуй установить и выложи на пасте.про ошибку
<SergeyIT> User737[web], а зачем, подождать, может репы починят. А пока попробовать синаптик, или apt-get install
<User737[web]> выложил на пасте подробности
<baronos> А ссылка где?
<yacoov> )
<SergeyIT> на пасте ))
<User737[web]> Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 961, in simulate     trans.unauthenticated = self._simulate_helper(trans)   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 1085, in _simulate_helper     return depends, self._cache.required_download, \   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/apt/cache.py", line 226, in required_download     pm.get_archive
<baronos> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<yacoov> жаль что убунту на питоне
<User737[web]> кто нибудь что нибудь посоветует
<yacoov> как то хреново смотрится
<User737[web]> что систему переустанавливать
<boris_t> !paste | User737[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User737[web]: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<Kuloto> yacoov: на питоне?
<baronos> Яков на питоне?
<yacoov> большенство библиотек и прочих
<yacoov> причендалов
<Kuloto> это же хорошо)
<[Raiden]> и чег ов убунте на питоне?
<[Raiden]> я могу центр установки вспомнить
<yacoov> в моих глазах плохо смотрится
<baronos> Центр приложений на питоне
<[Raiden]> убунта на питоне и в моих бы плохо смотрелась ))
<SergeyIT> User737[web], synaptic пробовал?
<User737[web]> да то же
<[Raiden]> User737[web]: используй апт и синаптик. Можешь ещё проапгрейдиться до 11.10  - центр приложений развивается.
<[Raiden]> ещё можешь сам ег особрать
<[Raiden]> по вкусу
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], так развивается, что в 12.04 падает ))
<[Raiden]> 12.04 альфа версия. там очень много всег осо статусом алфьа или rc
<[Raiden]> ссзб
<SergeyIT> User737[web], попробуй sudo apt-get update /upgrade
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], за что! Я разве жалуюсь? )
<[Raiden]> нет, но всеравно ссзб
<[Raiden]> ))
<SergeyIT> сам злобный! ))
<kozvilya> Всем привет! Кто-нибудь знаком с XnViewXP (графический редактор для Linux/MacOS)?
<[Raiden]> это смотрелка, что отражено даже в названии
<kozvilya> XnViewMP - имел ввиду по инструментам редактирования
<boris_t> gimp чем не устраивает
<[Raiden]> я не сталкивался
<[Raiden]> под линукс не так мало смотрелок с некотоырми функциями редактирования например шотвел или дигикам
<[Raiden]> по ним инфу найти будет проще
<[Raiden]> или darkroom - но это уже совсем редактор. Фотоспецифичный
<[Raiden]> или darktable
<[Raiden]> я путаю
<kozvilya> GIMP тяжеловат для часто используемых операций, по остальным - спасибо (по остальным, поглядел * Fotoxx 8.7-1 - непривычен, сходу не нашёл как вывести нужные инструменты на панель инструментов, обрезание неудобное;
<kozvilya> * F-Spot 0.6.1.5 - при обрезании не показывается размер обрезаемого;
<kozvilya> * mtPaint 3.31 - неплохая, но интерфейс выглядит безнадёжно устаревшим и этим отпугивает и т.п.
<Ragnareg> всем привет
<kozvilya> в Shotwell 0.5.0 что-то инструментов маловато, не нашёл даже изменения размеров (без save us), не говоря уже о том, что бы замазывать личную инфу
<baronos> Мне минум.ком понраился там и редактор там и файлы держать
<baronos> Минус.ком*
<User345[web]> здравствуйте опять! помогите запустить скрипт для создания загрузочной карты микроСД. в терминале пишет "нет такого файла или каталога"...
<boris_t> весь ввод/вывод на пасту
<andrex> chmod +x script &&sudo ./script
<User345[web]> простите, скрипт должен быть на компе или на карте?
<User345[web]> извините блондинку конечно))
<andrex> ну придположем на жостком диске
<kozvilya> baronos: что-то не нашёл его после инсталляции .deb
<User345[web]> на рабочем столе папка
<User345[web]> в ней скрип и файл который хочу записать на карту
<andrex> чё за файл
<baronos> kozvilya: он вэб
<User345[web]> который должен загрузить прошивку в планшете
<andrex> ну показывай что пишет скрипт при запуске
<stolzus> написали же
<stolzus> в самом начале
<User345[web]> когда я его запускаю как программу мелькает какое то окно кроме терминала, но ничего больше не меняется
<kozvilya> baronos: Minus desktop app - значок в таске должен появляться?
<User345[web]> <andrex> а что он должен показывать
<andrex> буквы с ошибками
<baronos> kozvilya: да, но можно просто в вэб загружать фото и там редактировать.
<stolzus> User345[web]: через консоль запускай
<andrex> где вабще этот скрипт откопали, может он не под линух вабще
<User345[web]> <andrex><stolzus> на сайте изготовителя
<User345[web]> <stolzus>как команду написать в терминале что его запустить?
<kozvilya> baronos: понял, но это не всегда удобно, загружать фотки - хотелось бы на компе удобную программу
<andrex> User345[web]: я выше уже писал
<User345[web]> все файлы те которые нужно просто не могу запустить этот скрипт что бы он записал на карту тот файл
<baronos> Черещ это приложение можно закидывать на сервер и потом там же переходить на сайт и редаетить
<User345[web]> -boris_t-ftp://zenithink.com/dyliao/zt-280/script/20110910/ сскрипт по созданию загрузочной карты
<kozvilya> [Raiden]: digikam установил, но что-то найти его не могу
<[Raiden]> это не ко мне, я спрятался.
<[Raiden]> мне просто показалось, что для открытых прогармм тебе будет проще найти инфу
<[Raiden]> чем для закрытого хнвиев - которым никто не пользуется
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере ты первый кто про него вспомнил на этом канале за долгое время
<stolzus> User345[web]: sudo chmod + x "/путь к скрипту"
<stolzus> User345[web]: и затем "sudo /путь к скрипту"
<User345[web]> <stolzus> моя карта в картридере может называться "mmcblk0"?
<stolzus> User345[web]: почему бы и нет :)
<User345[web]> <stolzus> sudo chmod + mmcblk0 /sda/рабочий стол/новая папка   ? так правильно будет?
<baronos> рабочий\ стол/новая\ папка/
<[Raiden]> и после плюса буква нужна
<[Raiden]> если скрипт на на шелле, можешь не менять права
<[Raiden]> sh "/путь с пробелами можно в кавычках/name"
<baronos> Используй для заполнения пути к файлу TAB нажимай на пол слове
<[Raiden]> чего-то я не понял
<[Raiden]> User345[web]: у тебя на флэшке есть папка sda?
<[Raiden]> или чег овы делаете?
<[Raiden]> chmod + mmcblk0 /sda/рабочий стол/новая папка - это 100% неверная команда
<User345[web]> <[Raiden]> пожалуйста по порядку объясните. нужно папку создать на карте?
<[Raiden]> User345[web]: сначала её надо смонтировать
<[Raiden]> !mount
<ubuntuhelp> mount — утилита для монтирования файловых систем. Пример: mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom или mount -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,codepage=866 /dev/sd<буква>1 /mnt/usb . См. также !fstab !isomount.
<[Raiden]> либо кликнуть в файловом менеджере, если она там видится - он смонтирует
<[Raiden]> а потом создат ькак в винде  мышкой либо в терминаде mkdir papka
<[Raiden]> с указаним пути если надо
<[Raiden]> если текущий каталог не тот куда смонтировано
<[Raiden]> или я не понял опять что-то
 * baronos придумал способ, чтоб на канале с тобой возились, нужно приставиться девушкой :D
<lastmile> доброго времени
<[Raiden]> фотку ещё подыщи
<[Raiden]> в нижнем белье
<SergeyIT> baronos, а то с тобой не возились...
<andrex> baronos: ты опоздал ктото это раньше тебя придумал)
<baronos> Я ничего не имею против))
<[Raiden]> пол инета бароноса опередило
<lastmile> Проблема: двойная перезагрузка ubuntu 11.04 + WXP на ноуте самсунг n150
<andrex> да и скажи что при первой перезагрузке с убунту в вин у тебя не работает какаянибудь железяка
<lastmile> да вроде норм)
<baronos> Тогда задай норм вопрос)
<lastmile> просто при загрузке нетбука выходит грубовское меню выбора, выбираю систему, снова перезапуск снова выбор и загрузка системы
 * andrex отсыпал себе запятых
<lastmile> на форуме гентушников есть описание, но решенич нет могу привести ссылку
<SergeyIT> lastmile, самсунг n210 то же самое, забил, в вин уже полгода не заходил
<lastmile> с ноутом работают несколько человек, меня самого не напрягает, но вот коллеги напрягаются...
<lastmile> и поможет ли "grub-install"?
<andrex> наврядле
<[Raiden]> груб инсталл нет
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM
<[Raiden]> второй линк, восстановление через чрут. Вот сделат ьчрут как там и набрать sudo update-grub
<[Raiden]> это может поможет
<[Raiden]> либо я незнаю
<[Raiden]> знать бы почему ребут
<andrex> ну может всётаки чтото отваливается, после первой перезагрузки, например диск
<shenmue> всем пыщь
<andrex> дада ... привет
<yacoov> фыф
<[Raiden]> тебе того же
<lastmile> уточню еще такой момент: при выборе к примеру после ребута той же оси, которая была выбрана ранее, ребута нет, только при переходе между бунтой и хр
<lastmile> сенкс за ссылки попробуем конечно
<andrex> и биос обновить тоже попробуй
<andrex> если конечно уже не сделал
<lastmile> еще нет, пока информацию собираю
<shenmue> ты не ребут делай
<shenmue> а выкл и вкл
<lastmile> тоже самое, и при выкл/вкл
<andrex> я чюствую скоро всем буду советовать обновить биос: Вопрос: как мне установить тото. Ответ обнови биос
<shenmue> мда... очень полезно
<lastmile> на втором месте по популярности "перезагрузи компьютер"?
<shenmue> три раза
<lastmile> - у меня чайник не кипятит. - выдерните шнур из розетки и воткните обратно, при необходимости повторите
<lastmile> или отключите газ, и зажгите снова
<shenmue> я вообще не знаю о чем речь. как понял происходит ребут ос при смене убунту/вин
<lastmile> к примеру вкл комп, повляется меню выбора загрузки ОС грубовское, выбираю убунту, комп перезагружается и снова выдает окно выбора, выбираю снова бунту, идет загрузка системы, выключаю и перезагружаю сам комп... вкл снова выбираю WXP, снова происходит п
<lastmile> ерезагрузка компа, снова появляется меню выбора ОС, указываю повторно винду, идет загрузка
<lastmile> надеюсь правил не нарушу (www.gentoo.ru/node/17207) вот описание подобной проблемы
<BPOH> Парни помогите подключиться к хосту через файл зилу или любой другой фтп клиент, в винде работал через файлзилу в убунте ее поставил она не работает
<BPOH> работает но не подключается
<BPOH> уже весь мозг вынес
<BPOH> у меня чат самое последнее
<andrex> man ftp?
<SergeyIT> lastmile, у меня также, пробовал переставлять вин, линукс - не помогло
<BPOH> andrex, непонял
<BPOH> andrex, пытаюсь зайти через fileZilla
<SergeyIT> lastmile, может какие-то установки в биосе поменять можно... я не заморачивался
<andrex> BPOH: через ftp попробуй
<andrex> утилита такая
<lastmile> да вроде в биосе и лишнего то ничего нет, такого чтобы было связано
<andrex> lastmile: не бывает что какиенибыдь ошибки в нём, и начинается канитель с железом при 2 ос
<BPOH> andrex, устанавливаю, я еще bareftp и dFTP пробовал все напрасно
<andrex> зачем его ставить он вродь по дефолту есть
<lastmile> максимум что может быть это если в спящий режим уводишь, то при повторном запуске в обоих системах может стартануть проверка жесткого диска
<andrex> просто в консольке ftp host потом логин и пас или всё сразу в начале
<lastmile> но проверка проходит без проблем
<lastmile> ща попробую в биосе покопаться
<BPOH> andrex, не подключается через  ftp
<andrex> ну значит прблема не в клиентах, а в настройках сети фаервола или способу подключения, незнаю что ещё сказать
<BPOH> andrex, я в терменале вписал ftp ip логин пароль он меня кинул на ftp>
<BPOH> andrex, это что значит?
<BPOH> от любви до ненавести 1 шаг, вчера жениться на убунте был готов))
<BPOH> а тут она не может подключиться к хосту сайта
<baronos> Возлюби гугл)
<andrex> BPOH: может там никсы забанены
<baronos> Он сваха хорошая;)
<BPOH> andrex, в винде через файлзилу я заходил ип:порт логин пароль дальше поле порта пустое, а в никсовской файлизе когда пишешь в поле хоста ип:порт он порт кидает в поле порта
<BPOH> baronos, да гуглил я в чат в последнюю очередь лезу
<andrex> ну это номально, ты с iptables ничего не творил случайно
<BPOH> andrex, нет)
<BPOH> andrex, я даже не в курсе что это за зверь такой
<RfAFdlS> [Raiden]: Привет
<[Raiden]> ку
<andrex> BPOH: логи смотри
<RfAFdlS> [Raiden]: помнишь трабл был с синаптиком? :)
<BPOH> andrex, хитрый?)))
<andrex> ага
<BPOH> andrex, как их смотреть)
<[Raiden]> не, не помню уже
<andrex> !log | BPOH
<ubuntuhelp> BPOH: Логи системных событий искать в /var/log/ или в папке настроек вашей софтинки
<BPOH> [Raiden],  а помнишь трабл был с компизом?) как компиз запустить с супер правами?
<RfAFdlS> [Raiden]: ядро 14 ещё не удалялось. В  /root/.synaptic/synaptic.conf была с какой то стати строка   DefaultDistro "natty";
<andrex> gksu compiz
<[Raiden]> а зачем компиз от рута пускать
<baronos> RfAFdlS: там вроде олд натти был
<BPOH> andrex, запустил в терменале потемнел экран попросил пароль ввел и ничего не произошло)
<andrex> а что должно произойти?
<andrex> если он не работает то хоть с какими правами пускай
<BPOH> [Raiden], может ему прав не хватает))000 У меня унити 2д в д2 нет поддержки прозрачности?
<BPOH> [Raiden], верхней панели
<BPOH> andrex, ну помню) с автозагрузки убирал галочки а они не изменялись, оказалось нету права на лево
<baronos> Дак они ж направо
<BPOH> и я про теже причем тут бональноя эрудиция...
<andrex> BPOH: авто загрузка относится только к текущему пользователю, по этому это уже ты чтото там с правами намудрил
<SergeyIT> BPOH, в юнити2д компиза нет
<BPOH> по моему убунта 10.10 в ней лажа с правами пукнуть нельзя без прав, или в 10.04
<BPOH> SergeyIT, а я установил)))
<RfAFdlS> baronos: в /etc/apt/sources.list-old всё то же осталось
<BPOH> SergeyIT, а как установить 3д?)
<andrex> всё там нормально, просто знать надо что делаеш и зачем тебе оно
<baronos> RfAFdlS: а оно закоментированно?
<SergeyIT> BPOH, 11.10?
<RfAFdlS> baronos: нет
<BPOH> SergeyIT, lf
<SergeyIT> BPOH, залогинься в unity
<andrex> выйти из сессии и когда выбираеш пользователя тамже можно выбрать 3д
<BPOH> andrex, я автозагрузку правил через судо наутилус в какойто папке файлы удолял тогда все применилось
<baronos> RfAFdlS: если 11.10 то закомнтируй их всех.
<RfAFdlS>  baronos: 11.10 примерно с августа :)
<BPOH> SergeyIT, как?(
<RfAFdlS>  baronos: в /etc/apt/sl-old и /etc/apt/sources.list-old?
<baronos> RfAFdlS: я так понял ты обновился с11.04, убери их от туда.
<SergeyIT> BPOH, logout в диалоге колесико справа вверху и выбрать
<baronos> RfAFdlS: а в простом соурсес.лист есть эти олд?
<andrex> BPOH:
<andrex> http://www.google.ru/imgres?q=%D0%B3%D0%B8%D0%B3%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%B3+11.10+%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BA+%D0%B2%D1%8B%D0%B1%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%82%D1%8C+%D1%8E%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%82%D0%B8+3%D0%B4&hl=ru&newwindow=1&sa=X&biw=1218&bih=559&tbm=isch&prmd=imvns&tbnid=kWg0qL6UNR0vSM:&imgrefurl=http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/130482/&docid=KL-qs5o2_4vmsM&imgurl=http://cdn.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/shell-log.jpg&w=526&
<andrex> h=306&ei=u4jaTuOBE6rV4QSdsMDrDQ&zoom=1&iact=rc&dur=390&sig=106375737725261502614&page=5&tbnh=118&tbnw=203&start=48&ndsp=10&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:48&tx=71&ty=72 както так токо сессия ubuntu
<andrex> вай
<SergeyIT> ))
<BPOH> SergeyIT, правда не понял,  можешь считать меня тупым критином, только вырози свою мысль по иначе)))
<RfAFdlS> baronos: именно так. А до этого с 9.10, а до ... То есть обновление не полностью прошло? В sources.list про натти ничего нет
<BPOH> SergeyIT, пожалуйста)
<baronos> RfAFdlS: люто ты обновился))
<andrex> http://goo.gl/6Yic4 вот короче
<BPOH> принял понял)
<BPOH> andrex, пасиба)
<SergeyIT> BPOH, logout, появится диалог login, в диалоге колесико справа вверху, кликнуть и выбрать unity
<baronos> RfAFdlS: эх, я сейчас не дома, без компа так мало чем помогу, прости(
<BPOH> SergeyIT, сейчас, а там 3 д будет или только то что моим компом поддеживается?
<RfAFdlS> baronos: по мере выхода  релизов, иногда Alpha. Да проблемы уже нету, запилилось :)
<baronos> Я давал ссылку через райдена там была команда как узнать есть поддержка 3д юнити
<SergeyIT> BPOH, там можно настроить через ccsm
<SergeyIT> BPOH, если видео потянет
<[Raiden]> /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<BPOH> пойду попробую) убег релогиться
<baronos> RfAFdlS: ну слава аллаху, что запилилось)
<[Raiden]> поиск ctrl+r  в шелле рулит. ПО истории команд
<andrex> BPOH: http://ubuntovod.ru/raznoe/ne-rabotaet-unity-3d.html так
<[Raiden]> желательно ещё историю расширить в настройках
<andrex> упс проглядел
<RfAFdlS> baronos: самое странное с какой стати синаптик вдруг подумал что DefaultDistro is natty
<[Raiden]> в синаптике я ещё замча лчто опция холд не работала
<baronos> RfAFdlS: дык синаптик поди растроился что на 11.10 перешел, там же его выпилили)
<[Raiden]> а через дпкг ок
<BPOH> нет у меня там ccss у меня там гном гном класический юнети и юнити 2д сейчас под юнити 2д зашел а был под юнити
<RfAFdlS> baronos: ага, почти через пол года после обновления расстроился :)
<[Raiden]> синаптик уже крив, muon ещё крив , центр тормоз на питоне
<[Raiden]> в итоге апт рулит
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> Цп ужас((
<[Raiden]> ну не так всё ужасно как я расписал
<baronos> Тормозной он, ты прав, быстрей апт заюзать
<baronos> )
<RfAFdlS> всё намного ужасней? У кого сколько памяти при загрузке без иксов система отбирает?
<[Raiden]> сча будет 60+ логаутов
<[Raiden]> ))
<SergeyIT> BPOH, ccsm поставить надо для настроек
<SergeyIT> !ccsm > BPOH
<ubuntuhelp> BPOH, please see my private message
<BPOH> SergeyIT, установил что предложил стандартный установщик по этому запросу там оказалось 2 пакета... а что с ними делать?
<SergeyIT> BPOH, запустить и настраивать (я этого никогда не делал)
<yacoov> airwolf come from uruguay?
#ubuntu-ru 2011-12-04
<TomFarr> Ребята, давайте сыграем в шахматы с кем нить?
<TomFarr> Тока по удаленке
<stolzus> e2-e4 :)
<TomFarr> stolzus: приват
<TomFarr> inkvizitor68sl: Спасибо, за панельку. Очень пригодилась.
<Ilshat> Привет всем. я тут хочу на одном из своих машин сделать "некий" репозиторий с софтом. чтобы с каждого компа не лезть в сеть и качать необходимый софт после переустановки
<Ilshat> не подскажите,  как и чем лучше это сделать.
<Ilshat> чтобы и винда смогла пользоваться
<Ilshat> а хотя ftp наверно самое то. с анонимным доступом
<baronos[work]> http://help.ubuntu.ru/fullcircle/26/apt_cacher
<Ilshat> baronos[work]: а как с винды качать? ))
<baronos[work]> Ты чего, хочешь чтоб и винда апт-гет юзала о_О
<Ilshat> baronos[work]: я не хочу. но ты же предлагаешь )
<baronos[work]> Вообще то это ты написал чтоб винда могла пользоваться)))
<Ilshat> угу. но я же имел виду не апт-гетом пользоваться )
<Ilshat> вообщем фтп кажется пока самым лучшим вариантом. и клиент ставить не надо. браузером скачиваешь
<sharikoff> фтп щас не айс
<sharikoff> webdav  имхо самое то
<sharikoff> и клиент ставить не надо
<sharikoff> и фурычит под все оси
<Ilshat> sharikoff: винда определит как самба?
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> тока быстрее
<sharikoff> и без глюков
<Ilshat> интересно
<sharikoff> + можно операции с файлами делать прямо на сервере
<sharikoff> а по фтп нужно сначала скачать потом сделать потом закачать
<Ilshat> sharikoff: ну эт да. в голову ниче лучше не пришло )
<sharikoff> фтп гут када файлы большие и лежат постоянно
<sharikoff> типа там исошки
<sharikoff> или чо нть такое
<sharikoff> скачал -и рад
<sharikoff> но я бы заморочился
<sharikoff> и поднял бы гитхаб
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> svn или cvs
<sharikoff> решилась бы проблема отката на предидущие версии
<Ilshat> sharikoff: зачем для файлопомойки такое? ))
<sharikoff> проблема закачки на серв консольно
<sharikoff> + интересно
<sharikoff> а клиентов имхо под все оси хватает
<sharikoff> Ilshat: просто делать нефига =))
<Ilshat> sharikoff: ))
<sharikoff> поднял бы радиус и на нем сделал авторизацию
<sharikoff> вобщем держите меня семеро
<Ilshat> sharikoff: а что лучше ставить в качестве webdav сервера?
<sharikoff> всмысле
<sharikoff> апач же
<User590[web]> можно ли соединить три компьютера в сеть витой парой, если не использовать вариант с двумя сетевыми картами на каком-то из компьютеров и нету хаба? То есть есть три компа с сетевухами, как распаять витую пару для подключения их в сеть?
<skai-falkorr> User590[web]: если сделаешь подай патент.заодно и на премию дарвина.а потом найди работу и заработай 300 рублей на хаб
<User590[web]> <skai-falkorr> спасибо посмеялся.
<skai-falkorr> я тоже.ты давай дальше.еще идейку выдай.
<andrex> волшебства от нас хотит
<User590[web]> ну вот ещё одна идейка: если комп поставить в болид формулы один, то до какой скорости надо разогнать машину, чтобы производительность увеличилась в 2 раза?
<skai-falkorr> User590[web]: примерно до тойже, до какой тбе надо разогнаться об стену, чтобы увидеть апостола петра.разгонись со спидометром.посчитай:)
<User590[web]> <skai-falkorr>Думаю, что это подстрекательство к самоубийству, За это предусмотрена ответственность в законодательстве
<skai-falkorr> User590[web]: да ну:)это подстрекательство к победе на премию дарвина:)за это предусмотрен только налог.35%
<User590[web]> Хм.. Ты ,видать, уже выигрывал её.
<andrex> User590[web]: про твою задумку поситай, тока пото с притензиями ко мне не приходи) http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=14:13831
<skai-falkorr> не.только тренировал победителей.ты будешь следующим.я даж тебе синюю рамочку повешаю:)
<skai-falkorr> и ленточку из шнурков сделаю:)ну тебеж ботинки то больше не понадобятся:)
<User590[web]>  <andrex> спасибо за инфо
<andrex> User590[web]: вот ещё http://forum.ixbt.com/post.cgi?id=print:14:17538 короче ну ты понял, гугли
<User590[web]> <skai-falkorr> чтобы тренировать победителей, надо быть круче их всех. Так что не прибедняйся.
<skai-falkorr> User590[web]: ты это скажи китайским тренерам.один инвалид с хромой ногой воспитал столько бегунов:)
<User590[web]> А ты из китая?
<andrex> )
<skai-falkorr> ага
<skai-falkorr> истокровный китаец.
<User590[web]> И видать тоже инвалид
<skai-falkorr> ну до тебя мне далеко:)только руку потерял на службе:)а ты родился без мозга:)зато премию получишь:)
<User590[web]> Унылость пошла .... Искромётность иссякла
<skai-falkorr> User590[web]: ага.чет ты затух.давай еще идейку.а то мне скучно стало
<andrex> User590[web]: и хорош тут разводить гадость, получил ответ да ещё и не потеме канала и радуйся что не забанили
<andrex> ой веб же
<skai-falkorr> andrex: веб - лучшее декарство от скуки.правда их ителлекта хватает на две-три фразы.но всеже.хоть не так скучно
<andrex> ну да всёравно по воскресным дням почти никого нет
<User590[web]> <andrex> перед тобой извиняюсь, но почему то не обращаешь внимание на гаденькие реплики skai-falkorrа
<skai-falkorr> andrex: выборы же
<andrex> аа
<skai-falkorr> andrex: всех погнали голосовать
<skai-falkorr> andrex: али тебе на работу приказ партии не приводили?
<andrex> точно был
<andrex> а у нас тут в соседнем здании голосуют
<skai-falkorr> репрессий за непосещение не грозили устроить?
<andrex> )
<andrex> у нас репресировать будут тока начальсто, так как все бюллетени у него
<skai-falkorr> а разве оно вас в отместку не смажет вазелином если что?
<User590[web]> Кстати @op
<andrex> ну да, ето уже само собой, эфект домино
<skai-falkorr> andrex: а у тя подчинение есть кто?
<skai-falkorr> andrex: или ты самый край пищевой цепочки?
<andrex> ну два помошника по тех обслуживанию
<andrex> когда меня нет они всем заправляют
<andrex> а раньше был админ который мной командовал, потом его за пьянку уволили и я остался место него
<Umren> на выборы все сходили?
<Umren> !
<baronos> нет
<Umren> значит за тебя выбор уже сделали)
<baronos> Да они и так уже выбор давно сделали, так что смылса вообще нету)
<sharikoff> baronos: +1
<sharikoff> вон в осетии сделали выбор и че
<Umren> такой страны даж нет
<sharikoff> выборы признали недействительными
<Umren> какие там выборы?
<sharikoff> Umren: мы ее признали
<sharikoff> для нас она есть
<Umren> ты признал?
<sharikoff> я да
<sharikoff> я там был
<sharikoff> и еще поеду
<Umren> а я нет, очередной проэкт рф
<sharikoff> как я не люблю эти высеры в нете кто б знал..
<Umren> baronos: ну надож верить в светлое будующее)
<Umren> -ю
<sharikoff> так называемую блогосферу
<Umren> sharikoff: да я тоже
<sharikoff> поэтому обьявляю канал безьядерной зоной
<sharikoff> @op
<sharikoff> вне политики так сказать
<baronos> Umren: не будет изменений, партии и президенты это так чисто для народа показуха, те кто управляют страной кланами сидять в кабинетах кремля и ни кто оних не знает)
<sharikoff> @voice baronos
<baronos> Такой вопрос в процессе установки убунту там где установщик ubiquit вылазит, верхняя панель юнити идет?
<sharikoff> подскажите ка в чем кайф l2tp
<baronos> или это впечатанно в установщик, потому что при разворачивании окна, оно залезает под панель.
<andrex> у л2тп двухфакторная аутентификация, и шифрование, ну ещё защита от нарушения целостности данных и подмены адресата, посравнению с пптп
<FQDN> andrex: а оно нужно?
<FQDN> если я просто в инет выкидываю
<FQDN> толпу
<Umren> в инет выкидываешь толпу?
<FQDN> именно
<andrex> ну в принцепи если доступ всем то не нудно
<FQDN> автопризация виндовой пптп
<FQDN> т.е вопрос таков
<FQDN> есть ли смысл городить огород если нужна только авторизация для биллинга
<Slukin> Привет всем, у меня знакомая обновила убунту 10.10 случайно на 11.04... Можно ли откатить это обновление, подскажите, пожалуйста!
<andrex> FQDN: если тока качество соединения улучшать а так он нафиг не нужен
<andrex> а хотя, без всяких, не стоит этот огород того
<Umren> Slukin: нет
<Umren> Slukin: в след раз ставь Mint там авто обновлений нет
<Umren> =)
<Slukin> Спасибо, я так и думал)))
<Slukin> я просто ей говорил обновляться время от времени... но не думал, что она будет насколько сильно обновляться)))
<Slukin> а то у нее окошко постоянно висело с обновлениями, а она их не ставила))) вот и поставила все разом
<Ilshat> baronos: как в weechat листать контакт-лист?
<andrex> f12 f11
<Ilshat> andrex: f11 ставить full-screen, а f12 работает
<Ilshat> ставит*
<andrex> ну выключи функциональные кнопки в гноме терминале или юзай чёнибудь другое в качестве терминала
<Ilshat> сменил клаву для фул скрина
<Ilshat> никто не знает, можно ли в webdav ограничивать права на редактирование?
<andrex> FQDN:  вот ещё обсуждение твоего вопроса как бе http://forum.exler.ru/arc/index.php?s=0&showtopic=115824 ну и на вики какаято инфа есть
<SergeyIT> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Понг.
<deeperman> Трям, кто есть живой?
<deeperman> Может не туда обращаюсь после комы, но в убунте многое что поменялось))
<SergeyIT> deeperman, это видимость
<deeperman> Сергей ай ти, я даже не помню как ник вставлять в пингвине (
<andrex|off> таб тебе в помощ и пингвин тут не причём
<deeperman> а что говорить про 11,10 это вообще мрак((( заморочился пипец
<SergeyIT> deeperman, и в чем заморочка
<deeperman> если бы еще я знал что такое таб ))) дело втом что замарачивался на убунте года два тому.... а сейчас фирма где работаю прижала, у нас там все ПО на ней стоит, хочешь не хочешь, либо вспоминайЯ что знал, либо буковочки кури))) и с бубеном  шамань)))
<andrex> мдя, таб это кнопка на клаве, блиин
 * andrex убился ап стену
<deeperman> Дело в  том что стоит 11,10 ...... А на ней так не привычно!!!! аж злость берет, вот я и решил себе место вернуть под солнцем привычное, так сказать отматать удобоваримость на вариант хотябы  девятой
<andrex> а причина сьезда с лтс 10.4
<andrex> или хотябы с 11.4
<deeperman> да наш админ любит пошутить))) ему видители нравится все новое и неизведанное, да даже не в этом прикол, этот Юнити всех нас достал!
<deeperman> толи он просто на всех компах, забыл в обновах указать что обновлять только долгоиграющие
<andrex> убей админа, и вопрос будет закрыт
<deeperman> короче 20 с чемто машин и все на 11,10
<deeperman> а про то что таб кнопа, это я вкурсе, просто в ирке тысячу лет не был, (или это не связано?)
<deeperman> пришли мы как-то утром на работу, а тут у всех нет привычных рабстолов, а какая-то по*****ь слева,,,,,,, 0
<andrex> вежливо так намекни чтобы админ переставил всё на 10.4 10.10 или 11.4 на вкус любой
<deeperman> сначала научите как тут комуто конкретно отвечать))))
<andrex> ну или дебиан воткнул там ещё долго не будет революций
<andrex> пару буков ника и таб
<deeperman> andrex: Опачки, так легко все оказалось, спасибо! обажаю "курить"
<andrex> deeperman: немазашто
<deeperman> andrex: да тут дело такое, я себе даже только из за этого на домашнем писи поставил второй, а точнее первой системой (так как граб перехватывает загрузку оси(как я понял) убунту, вторая семерка. но вот вспоминаю 8сьмую и аж слезы, как все просто было)))
<deeperman> и всвязи с этим вопрос))
<deeperman> andrex|off: подскажешь? как примонтировать два ntfs раздела правильно?
<andrex|off> они автоматом должны монтироватся по идее
<deeperman> andrex|off:  если очень грубо, то опишу мою неувязочку так, ////
<deeperman> andrex|off:  при установке убунты, указал ник DEEP? далее монтировал, два раздела так,  .home
<deeperman> ой
<andrex|off> man fstab man mount
<andrex|off> ща приду
<deeperman> так /home/DEEP/W.G.M.      и второй как  /home/DEEP/DATA     создалась папка /home/deep       и/home/DEEP/->> в ней и лежат оба раздела, неудобно получилось, правил я  fstab через судо и гедит, но после перезагрузки потерялись все 777 права на эти разделы((((
<deeperman> смысл в том что есть две папки дип, одна в нижнем регистре вторая в верхнем, когда разбивал хадд не учел это(((( что делать)??
<andrex> какой ыт тебя ткнул монтировать в хомк
<andrex> *я
<no_NICK> Как переключить раскладку на русский в консоли? настроил через keyboard-configuration по правой alt, но не переключает, как был инглиш, так и дальше шлепает
<SergeyIT> deeperman, монтируй в mnt, а если в хоме хочется сделай mount --bind
<andrex> deeperman: перенести всё что не на примонтированых разделах из папки с вверхнем в папку в нижнем и удалить папку вверхнем, и чтото жостко ты намутил с монтированием
<SergeyIT> no_NICK, на форуме глянь, темы есть... используются  console-setup, dpkg-reconfigure console-setup, setupcon
<deeperman> andrex:  да я не с монтированием намутил, а с логином! созал логин в верхнем регистре, а линукс мою папку создала в нижнем, вот и полусилось две папки)))
<Ilshat> у апача нету возможности вывести 403 в случае неправильной авторизации?
<andrex> deeperman: ты логин физически не мог использовать вверхнем
<deeperman> andrex:  просто хотел чтобы мои диски d: И c:  были у хоумюзера в папочке)))
<deeperman>  e: *
<andrex> плохая идея есть для этого mount и mnt
<andrex> mount != media
<andrex> убёг
<deeperman> andrex|off:  когда убунту устонавливал ник прписал в верхнем, и папку на монтаже тоже написал в верхнем, а система сам понимаешь все на нижний переделала,,,,
<no_NICK> все, разобрался, я тупанул, я "настраивал" в терминаторе, а  надо было в реальной консоли
<deeperman> no_NICK: а чем тебе терминатор не нра?
<deeperman> та же консоль
<deeperman> вроде
<deeperman> проcто под СЮ надо было наверное))
<deeperman> а кто скажет, в каком месенджере есть все функции, тима ирка, аська, джимаил, скайп, и тд чем больше тем лучше, или какая связка из минимум прог???
<shenmue> всем пыщь
<deeperman> ку
<SergeyIT> deeperman, так смонтирую куда хочешь, а потом сбинди их в папочки юзера d и c.
<deeperman> хы осталась дурная привычка кликать на "обновить" в окнах, не могу от нее избавиться, это для меня как культ, как в убунту в контексте вставить такую строчку и привязать на эф 5??
<deeperman> SergeyIT: с монтированием разберусь как нить, спасибо в любом случае))
<deeperman> проблемма в то м что права 777 теряются((( ведь разделвы нэтэфээс))
<deeperman> Ладно, так как я еще полный нуб, мне удобней в старом меню, решил сделать так, Установлю UE 2.9 и обновлю до 11,04, Как оцените поступок?
<deeperman> а потом все лишнее удалю, и поставлю то что мне необходимо))
<deeperman> благо, еще только 2 ой день жизни моей убунту)))
<shenmue> как суицидальный
<baronos> pidgin исползуй для аси васи гмайла, а скайп отдельно
<deeperman> shenmue: просто привык курить сам все, по крайней мере сам всему учился, но вот линукс дается с трудом,,,,, да и фиг с ним, есть веник для экпериментов)))) как говорится Ж учиться лучше на своих ошибках,,,, Иссакунтес стукьинтос, Кисас, Кисас, Кисас!
<shenmue> аригато
<UA1000> известен факт когда линукс довёл одного человека до суицида ))
<deeperman> shenmue:  А кому ты говоришь СПАСИБО?
<shenmue> ?
<shenmue> deeperman тебе за высказывание своего мнения.
<shenmue> эксперементируй. учатся на ошибках
<SergeyIT> UA1000, желтая пресса и не такое напишет
<deeperman> SergeyIT:  Веришь нет? я уже готов, так как пива нет, а мозги уже пухнут, а за шкафом дедова двухстволка))))
<andrex> хм а каким боком у нтфс права 777 появились вдруг и ещё и сбрасыватся стали, их же там нет вабще
<deeperman> Ага ты это им скажи, этим нтфэсам, они у меня перемонтировались , и туда не то что плюнуть пустым файлом нельзя, но даже некоторые не прочитать((((
<deeperman> andrex:  короче я решил, мне нужно старое меню и все такое, как я привык на сборках от UE, поставлю себе последнюю UE 2,9 и обновлю саму начинку до 11,04, тут и приторможу, там мне все знакомо))))
<SergeyIT> deeperman, сначала ядро собери, настрой 11.10, как тебе надо, а то не выстрелит ))
<andrex> ага и биос обнови)
<deeperman> SergeyIT:  11.10 что-то не впечатлило, очень много незнакомых призраков,
<andrex> ну знаеш то что ща происходит с де должно было произойти когданибудь, так или иначе и ничего с этим не поделать
<deeperman> andrex:  как там посмотреть конфу сисы? не помню команду
<FQDN> show run
<deeperman> deep@Dell-Inspiron:~$ show run
<deeperman> Программа 'show' на данный момент не установлена.  Вы можете установить ее, напечатав:
<deeperman> sudo apt-get install nmh
<deeperman> deep@Dell-Inspiron:~
<markmx> итак
<markmx> админы не появились?
<deeperman> )))))))
<markmx> возьму если не дорого с поддержкой пхп =)
<FQDN> deeperman: че то ты возбужден слишком
<deeperman> битхост за 7 доляров, есть все
<FQDN> чо те надо посмотреть?
<andrex> !fstab > deeperman
<ubuntuhelp> deeperman, please see my private message
<andrex> почитай полезно будет
<andrex> да я тоже непонял что за конфу сисы
<deeperman> andrex:  конфигурация системы, (ПиСи, Железа)
<andrex> lshw
<FQDN> я думал циска
<andrex> кунгфу чёто там, я промолчу а то плохо мне будет
<andrex> !pm > deeperman
<ubuntuhelp> deeperman, please see my private message
<shenmue> ппц удяляешь фф. ставится эпифани/ удаляешь эпифани ставится фф
<andrex> deeperman: и зачем мне знать что комманда выкинула
<no_NICK> когда запускаю hot-babe, графика глючить начинает, визуализация audacious вообще замирает, любопытно, почему..
<Umren> hot-babe? это что то типа рандеву с незнакомкой?
<andrex> ppa sandbox никто не встречал?
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: 11.04?
<skai-falkorr> baronos: а ты чем опять нарвался?
<baronos> skai-falkorr: хех) да эт правильно а то мы бы не остановились)
<skai-falkorr> вишь.а ты говоришь что я тя наказывал:)
<Umren> он не ходил на выборы :)
 * baronos спрятался
<skai-falkorr> ааааа
<skai-falkorr> танцпол
<skai-falkorr> baronos: страну на самотек пускаешь
<Umren> за такое и кикнуть можно
<baronos> skai-falkorr: не провоцируй)
<skai-falkorr> припугнуть надо бояр царских.что мол на фалсификацию траты растут.пора народ и успокоить
<baronos> блин, столкнулся с проблей ubiquit начинаю редактировать (скрины гш, текст), дак после сборки образа не запускает его(
<skai-falkorr> ну так
<skai-falkorr> тыж суммы то не поправил в файлах сум
<baronos> тьфу блин, надо теперь про это искать(
<skai-falkorr> а вот читал бы линукс формат - знал бы
<skai-falkorr> чеж вы боитесь на хорошую периодику денег потратить то
<FQDN> @voice Umren
<skai-falkorr> FQDN: слу а че ник то как расшифровывается то?
 * skai-falkorr аааааапчхиииии
<FQDN> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/FQDN
<skai-falkorr> ааааа
<skai-falkorr> а к чему это ты?или эт своеобразная молитва богам доменов?
<FQDN> это я проверял группу ников
<FQDN> обьединение в группы
<skai-falkorr> ааа.ну так груп адд и все
<FQDN> ну вот
<FQDN> первое что на ум пришло
<baronos> skai-falkorr: в банке активировали карту на оплату в инете, а на сайте не принимает карту зараза. хотел купить выпуск с созданием образа(
<skai-falkorr> а вебманей тебе не вариант?
<Umren> baronos: что за карта такая волшебная что ее не принимают?
<skai-falkorr> Umren: наверняка сбербанк
<skai-falkorr> там всегда чет не так
<baronos> Umren: уралсиб
<Umren> baronos: какой статус карты?
<baronos> Umren: хз, на работе выдали, в банк позвонил спросил почему не могу оплачивать в инете, спросила фио данные паспорта потом подождал 2 минуты и она сказала все ок.
<skai-falkorr> ты кажи что нет оплаты - нет проблем - не твой выход
<Umren> baronos: для интернета карта должна быть минимум classic/standart
<Umren> d
<Umren> если на работе выдали то сомневаюсь что она у тебя этого уровня
<Umren> хотя какие то отдельные банки пропускают их в инете вроде как
<Umren> но чтобы 100% работало то должна быть visa classic или mastercard standard
<Umren> baronos: на сайт банка зайди и найди карточку свою
<Umren> но ваще фирмы всегда на самых бомже картах сидят
<Umren> и в инете они не работают
<no_NICK> hot-babe у кого-нибудь установлена?
<Umren> у нас другие игрушки)
<no_NICK> глючит она пострашному
<baronos> Umren: мастеркард 100% электроник
<skai-falkorr> baronos: китайская?
<baronos> skai-falkorr: походу дело, в википедии меня бомжом назвали)
<Umren> baronos: ну забудь про инет тогда с ней =)
<Umren> baronos: заводи свою)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: заводи вебманю
<baronos> skai-falkorr: там яндекс деньги есть) в прошлый раз не видел их)
<Umren> skai-falkorr: не советуй плохих штук
<skai-falkorr> Umren: ничем не хуже всяких ядов
<Umren> ага, репутация шикарная
<skai-falkorr> такая же что и у яда
<skai-falkorr> но ими хотя бы пользоваться удобней
<Umren> и еще мне нравятся ихние всякие комиссии
<Umren> ну хз, лично у меня опыт с ядом много лучше, да и ка сервис лучше
<Umren> да и там ща карту можно привязать
<Umren> если кстати с нее платишь то без комиссии :)
<Umren> через яд
<Umren> кем? вм? ключики на компе хранить? десять софтин против вебки яда?
<skai-falkorr> эммм
<skai-falkorr> то есть вебка вебманей уже не подходит?
<skai-falkorr> и карта привязывается без комиссий тоже
<Umren> когда я пользовался этого всего не было, но было в яде уже
<skai-falkorr> ты в 2008 году пользовался чтоли последний раз?
<Umren> обязательно софтину надо было ставить
<skai-falkorr> не
<skai-falkorr> и вебка
<Umren> генерировать ключи
<skai-falkorr> и вебка с смс ключами
<skai-falkorr> и вебка с енумом
<skai-falkorr> и вебка с сертификатом
<skai-falkorr> а выбор
<skai-falkorr> как тебе хотца
<Umren> в любом случае я пейпалом пользуюсь в 90% случаев )
<Umren> если не принимают пейпал (обычно рашка) то яд
<skai-falkorr> ну а мне вебмани ближе
<Umren> просто привык либо 5 лет назад ими не пользовался )
<Umren> это был ад
<skai-falkorr> ну пять лет назад ими не пользовался
<skai-falkorr> с конца 2008 начал
<Umren> ща слава богу есть альтернативы
<skai-falkorr> и вот с тех пор они навнедряли удобства
<VaMpIr01232> ку всем
<Umren> в любом случае деньги в наших платежных системах лучше не хранить
<VaMpIr01232> перешел я на убунту с винды пару дней назад. разрешение настроил (благо гугл помог) вот теперь сижу со звуком не знаю че делать ибо его нет
<VaMpIr01232> может кто в настройке помочь?
<skai-falkorr> !faq
<skai-falkorr> ааа
<skai-falkorr> бота нет
<skai-falkorr> ну тада
<skai-falkorr> балин
<skai-falkorr> и кансервы нет
<skai-falkorr> Перед тем, как задать вопрос - прочтите http://goo.gl/MQjd9
<Umren> бюрократия в действии)
<Umren> ща ник надо регать еще.. скоро бланк заполнять специально установленной формы0
<hunter-12> всем ку
<baronos> skai-falkorr: Ваш платеж зарегистрирован. Заказ принят и будет обработан в ближайшее время. Благодарим за сотрудничество!
<hunter-12> что-то у меня vlc под убунтой, поверх которой поставлен пакет xubuntu-desktop, выдает артефакты, драйвер fglrx, из реп
<skai-falkorr> как тока платеж пройдет по банку - сразу мона скачивать
<Nor8> Райден, здесь?
<baronos> skai-falkorr: усё качаю)
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: ну спроси у него
<baronos> skai-falkorr: через яндекс деньги только через сайт линуксцентр получилось, через линуксформат не получилось
<Nor8> Так и спрашиваю.
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: ну так хайлайтни его
<baronos> skai-falkorr: всё стало еще ясней, только есть ли способ в чрут сделать автодополнение команд TAB'ом?
<baronos> пытался башрц закинуть в рут и хом но не вышло(
<skai-falkorr> дык баш комплишен нужен
 * baronos наладил TAB
<sharikoff> skai-falkorr: как думаешь эту если взять не сильно дорого? http://vladivostok.drom.ru/bugatti/veyron/5170808.html
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: хреновая. гидрач постоянно ломается.и посадка низкая.не для наших дорог
<skai-falkorr> http://lenta.ru/articles/2011/12/04/carousel/
<baronos> skai-falkorr: при первой загруке ос вылазит окно с установкой языка, хотя я поставил все пакеты еще при создания образа, как не дать ему запускаться и "сказать" типа системе что все языки стоя?
<skai-falkorr> baronos: а я откуда знаю.я ж не знаю что ты там намутио
<baronos> а вообще стоит апгрейд образу делать, или оставить его по дефолту?
<skai-falkorr> да сделай
<baronos> статья на убунту.ру про очистку от старых ядер актуальна для 11,10?
<skai-falkorr> baronos: хз
<skai-falkorr> baronos: бери и удали вручную
<kik11> тут такая проблема, поставил xneur, в настройках его вкладки не открываются, а очень бы хотелось убрать бесящий звук при печатании. Или как то не из GUI есть возможность его настроить?
<skai-falkorr> kik11: поищи конфиги его
<skai-falkorr> в хомяке
<skai-falkorr> в .конфиг
<skai-falkorr> и в /етс
<[Raiden]> baronos: покажи линк
<skai-falkorr> или тупо открой саунд пропертис и убери звук у апликашена
<baronos> [Raiden]: http://goo.gl/gdLNZ
<skai-falkorr> baronos: тупо достаточно их удалить
<skai-falkorr> скрипты сами меню груб поправят
<baronos> ок
<[Raiden]> да, актуально. Автоматом не удаляются
<[Raiden]> но можно и не трогать - если место есть, то ничего не даст
<skai-falkorr> 8гб раздел / заканчивается за полтора года опстоянных обновлений ядра.28 ядер было
<skai-falkorr> у знакомого оставил систему.полтора года работало
<skai-falkorr> пока место не закончилось
<[Raiden]> У меня 3.1.3-pf
<baronos> щас самое мерзкое начнеться у меня, через gsettings настройка гш((
<[Raiden]> скрипт замути. Что бы в 1 запуск все обычные настройки втыкало
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> логично)
<[Raiden]> авторы проекта считаю тгном френдли по принципу: нет настроек - нет проблемы
<[Raiden]> ))
<baronos> не могу панель установщика ubiquit покарсить в черный цвер по типу гш)
<baronos> т*
<skai-falkorr> @op
<skai-falkorr> @deop
<PRobov> привет есть тут кто
<PRobov> траблы с вайфаем
<shenmue> бида
<TNH> пиши проблему,подскжут ответят
 * kosc в 5-ый раз пытается отправить сообщение...
<kosc> Похоже дошло... Кто-нибудь, пожалуйста, скажите мне - моё сообщение видно?
<rapidsp> которое?
<TNH> видно :)
<kosc> Ещё бы инет нормальный...
<shmatko> Народ кто может скинуть ссылку на wine в deb а то на офф сайте нет
<boris_t> как нет ??? а http://www.winehq.org/download/
<boris_t> http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<shmatko> мне надо чтоб можно было скачать через ссылку в deb формате
<boris_t> apt-get download
<baronos> темпер цпу 54 градуса не нормально, да?
 * rekcuFniarB свой celeron и выше 70 грел.
<rekcuFniarB> А у всех уже несколько дней нет обновлений из основных реп?
<rekcuFniarB> Или это у меня какие то странные глюки?
<baronos> не замечал, как было 200 с лишним метров после установки обновлений так и есть
<baronos> ну наконец то марлин хоть что то добавил в себя)) осталось дождаться создания текстовый файлов и прощай наутилус)
<lightindigo> Всем привет
<lightindigo> помогите, плиз, написать процедурку для лабы, уже 3 неделю бьюсь, не могу найти ниче толкового
<lightindigo> Всем привет
<lightindigo> есть кто живой то?)
<yacoov> да
<He3HauKa> всем здрасти!!!! срочно нужен хэлп. Имею траблу весьма неприятную: на компе стоят Ubunta и debian. Ubunta   работает отлично  графика в порядке меня всё устраивает. В Debiane   вроде всё работает но,  изображение просто мягко говоря гавно - как буд то выцвел монитор. Н
<He3HauKa> астройки пробовал менять - непомогает. С чем это может быть связано?
<lightindigo> помогите плиз шел-процедурку написать
<lightindigo> •   всем пользователям, у которых есть больше 1 приостановленного процесса, посылает на терминал предупредительное сообщение;  •   если пользователь, получивший предупредительное сообщение, в течение 2 минут не ответит и не уменьшит чисÐ
<SergeyIT> He3HauKa, по дебиану - это на их канал
<SergeyIT> !255 > lightindigo
<ubuntuhelp> lightindigo, please see my private message
<lightindigo> сорри
<yacoov> !255
<ubuntuhelp> У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<UNIm95> кто-нибудь sendmail в связке с php связывал?
<UNIm95> проблемка есть указывает не имя домена а имя машины при отправки писем
<UNIm95> что поковырять надо?
<yacoov> спроси у дебиянщиков
<yacoov> UNIm95:
<UNIm95> yacoov где я спалился?
<yacoov> хм?
<UNIm95> yacoov сервак не бубунте а на дебе
<yacoov> ясно
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет всем
<[v-8]_jupiter> Подскажите как реализовать ввод  sudo под pyqt4. В консоле то понятно (   if not os.geteuid() == 0:)
<[v-8]_jupiter>        sys.exit('Script must be run as root')
<[v-8]_jupiter> а вот как с gui быть?
<[v-8]_jupiter> что бы как у kde приложений спрашивало пароль и запускало под sudo
<He3HauKa> проверка связи
<He3HauKa> ураааа
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: хз, посмотри исходники kdesudo
<[Raiden]> а.. питон
<[Raiden]> простите
<[Raiden]> я пива выпил
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ех. Вообщем пока сделал что бы если не от root запущено вываливается окно и говорит что запусти от root)
<userubuntu234> Здравствуйте. При открытии LibreOffice Writer вылезло окно параметры фильтра ASCII - почему?
<userubuntu234> кодировку юникод(utf-8) оставить?
<userubuntu234> разрыв абзаца LF?
<[Raiden]> ну да
<[Raiden]> по идее
<Bemepok> кто нибудь пытался интегрировать thunderbird в unity?
<userubuntu234> страница какая-то узкая, хоть и А4 выбрано. как пошире сделать?
<userubuntu234> [Raiden], спасибо
<userubuntu234> [Raiden], ))
<[Raiden]> )
<userubuntu234> не понял
<userubuntu234> тишина или я вылетел
#ubuntu-ru 2012-11-26
<scotty> чечектотут
<Guest56122> nick engine
 * baronos пум пурум
<bane> vinnie the pooh
<bane> baronos: эт про тебя:)
<baronos> хыхы :)
<baronos> отличные новости с утра, скачались сорсы дройд х86, на трубу дройд4 почти заточили. и зарплата должна прибыть (как в рекламе: - "Я из германии прибыть...")
<bane> мммм. зарплата
<bane> а я смотрю стар трек
<bane> оригинальный сериал
<bane> спецэффекты на грани фантастики
<baronos> я пытался начатьего смотреть, но что то не вдохновился. в детстве по тв было интересней :)
<baronos> как узнать какой модуль\драйвер работает в системе для оборудования согласно конфигу в ядре?
<Kyshtynbai> modprobe?
<jlewka> всем утра
<Scrimmer> утречко всем
<m0nster> hi
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<Scrimmer> ку
<Scrimmer> ладно, я в школу
<Scrimmer> блин, я ж не учусь в школе
<JohnDoe_71Rus> директор?
<Kyshtynbai> Физрук, наверное).
<Hanno4ka> https://twitter.com/koffboy/status/271282265395453955/photo/1
<Hanno4ka> не люблю понедельник, вам тоже утра
<Kyshtynbai> :).
<Kyshtynbai> Кто же любит понедельники.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: все субъективно.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну кто сказал что сегодня именно "понедельни" или "мандей". Сегодня " печка" кто не любит "печку"?
<Hanno4ka> ладно, тогда я не люлю первый рабочий день после выходного
<Hanno4ka> будь то хоть жопожельник, все равно не люблю
<tagezi> всем привет
<Hanno4ka> ку
<Scrimmer> превед
<Hanno4ka> Scrimmer: [:|||||:]
<izya> ребята,кто нить сталкивался с установкой Тим Спика 3 серверной части ?
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг понг понг...
<Hanno4ka> все спят в лесу, и только не спит барсук, он залез на сук, и говорит "тук-тук"
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: этот барсук напоролся на сук, вот и не спит барсук
<izya> ахаха
<izya> та вы жжоте
<tagezi> о_О
<izya> памагите мне лучшо с тим спиком
<izya> с серверной частью
<tagezi> читайманы
<bane> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<JohnDoe_71Rus> izya: это не мы, это народ
<bane> а я думаю, что за тишина такая
<bane> а тут не тишина. это я вылетел
<izya> та читаю
<izya> с бубном поплясал даже
<Hanno4ka> бана забанили и всунули в рот банан
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в бубен еще постучать нада
<izya> ток вот чот я не догоняю тут некоторых маментов
<izya> так уже постучал попляхал чо
<bane> Hanno4ka: а ты хочешь. чтоб и тебя побанили?:)
<bane> Hanno4ka: есть тут одна сволочь в опах.
<Hanno4ka> bane: кто? скай?  но он же няшка, не надо так ^_^
<bane> он сволота еще та:)
<Hanno4ka> но мы с ним подружились)
<bane> но он же все равно гад. так?
<Hanno4ka> нет, он лапочка
<bane> baronos: ну ты хоть скажи
<Hanno4ka> baronos: так и скажи - скай няшка
<Hanno4ka> хотя нет, не няшка, я не люблю няшек, он просто лапочка
<bane> baronos: дада. скажи. что скай лапочка:)эт будет сильно звучать из твоих уст:)
<izya> пожскажите чо делать с файлом расширения run
<Hanno4ka> baronos смотрит на новые ворота и не слышит, что ему говорят
<Hanno4ka> izya: может запучтить его?
<izya> знал бы как
<izya> запустил бы
<izya> )
<Hanno4ka> попробуй через консольку
<izya> подскажите чо делать
<izya> apt get install?
<Hanno4ka> нет
<izya> а как тады
<izya> я ток так умею ставить (
<SergeyIT> sh ./*.run
<Hanno4ka> просто открой консольку, перейди в пвпку, где этот файл
<izya> я начинающий линуксоид
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: как начинающему перейти в папку в консольке если mc нету )
<Hanno4ka> вот так cd ~/путь/к/папке
<SergeyIT>  izya, а ты правила консольного движения выучил!?
<Hanno4ka> и потом как писал SergeyIT
<izya> Сигрей,простите,я ж грю,я тока начинаю....я впервые слышу такие слова
<Hanno4ka> izya: просто интересно, а что ты там запускать хочешь?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> штраф за вождение консоли  в состоянии  опъянения в москве и питере от 500 тыс руб )
<izya> ставлю тим спик3. ща буду тестить сервер,правильно настроил иль не
<Hanno4ka> izya: а вообще запмни - расширение в линуксе не говорит о типе файла, линукс смотрит по внутренней структуре
<ei-grad> линукс ничо не смотрит /fixed
<Hanno4ka> может тогда через sudo понадобится
<ei-grad> можно два типа файлов выделить - исполняемые и нет
<ei-grad> не
<ei-grad> три
<ei-grad> исполняемые скрипты, исполняемые бинарники и неисполняемые
<Hanno4ka> ei-grad: ну как сказать, у меня как-то сказал - типа расширение у этого файла одно, а тип другой, возможно это вирус хД
<izya> -)
<izya> а подскажите на сайте убунты был какой то раздел,куда код мона было вставлять,ссылочку не помните ?
<izya> а то чота не нарою
<JohnDoe_71Rus> pastebin?
<Hanno4ka> ну если убунты то этот http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<izya> во точняк
<Hanno4ka> даешь убунту в копипасты!!!!
 * Hanno4ka жутко извиняется, но она еще не проснулась
<tagezi> приколь, он только начинающий, а уже сервер игрульки тестит )
<izya> тяк,чо не так ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1388583/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: дык первым делом система нужна поиграть
<Hanno4ka> это изучение по ускоренной программе ЦРУ, так что осторожнее с ним
<izya> та чо там тим спик то, мануал прочел сделал по мануалу,вышло
<izya> ахахаха
<Hanno4ka> ну там ентер же нажать нужно
<Hanno4ka> не? вроде так и написано
<tagezi> ))) ему лицензию принять нужно ))
<Hanno4ka> через ентер
<tagezi> что там не так? лицензия
<tagezi> ))
<ei-grad> да он трололо поди, а не начинающий линуксоид :-P
<Hanno4ka> а ентер - это ввод, жуть, - принять лицензию через ввод, вот только вопрос - куда и чего Оо
<izya> та не гани
<ei-grad> та точняк ваще, инфа 200%
<ei-grad> :-D
<izya> оп
<izya> чота многа букаффф всяких
<izya> не наших,буржуйских
<tagezi> ei-grad: одно другому не мешает )
<Hanno4ka> ну-ну, многобукаффнеасилил
<ei-grad> tagezi: ты абсолютно прав :-)
<Hanno4ka> izya: а войну м мир читал? там тоже многобукаф и первые пару страниц на французском)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: ужасная книга. я за пол страницы засыпаю
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, кто же счас такие книги читает?
<Hanno4ka> Оо у вас там в россии что-ли все такие неграмотные? жуть
<izya> книги ?
<izya> не не слышали.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> почему неграмотные?
<izya> эт чо такое ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> izya: это амазон киндл. но прошлого века
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: а ты отверженных почитай)) там ТАКОООЕ
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: в какой категории находится "ТАКОЕ"?
<Hanno4ka> ну их, эти электронные книги, они не пахнут свежей печатью)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: от войны и мира у меня мозг перегружается "водой" и принудительно переходит в режим сна
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну там читаешь первые 150 страниц про одного чувака, а потом оказывается, что он весьма эхпизодический персонаж
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я 150 страниц ниасилил
<Hanno4ka> а чтобы описать еще одного, который совсем мимолетом проскальзывает по сюжету, описывается, что он был мародером после битвы при вотерлооо, описание самой битвы, детально, до еще с анализом, почему одна сторона выйграла, а другая проиграла
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: тогда специально для тебя Барн&Нобель book aroma
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: а это что такое?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: ну что бы детально да с анализом это надо там присутствовать. что автор произведения никак не мог
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: бздиколон для электронных книжек. что бы пахло как в старом книгохранилище :)
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: по твоему можно анализитовать только то, что происходило только при тебе непосредственно?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: по моему детально описать можно только то что при тебе происходило
<JohnDoe_71Rus> иначе все "со слов очевидцев"
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну это же ХУДОЖЕСТВЕННАЯ книга
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: тогда о какой детальности и анализе речь если все это "художественный вымысел"
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: и как ты представляешь описание действий ВЫМЫШЛЕННОГО персонажа книги при описании событий глазами очивидцев? "а такого там не было, мы его не видели" что-ли?
<tagezi> просто Толстому сказали "Напиши, и это будут изучать в школе ближайшие 100-200 лет" и он написал
<Hanno4ka> ладно, пойду еще кофейку сделаем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: книга - действие - сюжет. а излишнее отступление в мнимые детали
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: про днепр при чистой погоде тоже вода литрами
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: моя твоя не понимать, мне что-то тяжко понять смысл своей фразы, али слово пропустил какое?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: короче, при обилии несущественных деталей у моего процессора возникает перегрузка
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у кого то наоборот, растекается мыслью по древу а спросишь что нить по существу не знают
<Hanno4ka> та просто мозги плавленные, как сыр)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: кстати добрый был граф, заставил жену раза 4-5 от руки переписывать
<Hanno4ka> ну если ей нравилось... то почему и не удовлетворить ее хотение? мы же не можем однозначно сказать, что это было для нее мучением, а я пацефистка, так что буду считать, что ей это приносило удовольствие
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: это ты так считаешь. а кто нибудь ее спрашивал? остались документальные свидетельства что она была не против?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> времена тогда суровые были. мужик треснул кулаком по столу. и не дожидайся когда второй раз тебе по лбу треснет. тем  более она была от него зависима в плане жилплощади
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: а у тебя есть документированные свиделеьства, что это ей не нравилось?
<Hanno4ka> да, я не могу доказать свою точку зрения, ты так же не можешь ее опровергнуть
<andrex> да я вчера с бинд протупил. option { .... }; забыл на форуме подсказали...
<andrex> ку всем кстати
<tagezi> andrex: ку
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: http://ayun.ru/obovsem/zheny-znamenityx-pisatelej-i-poetov-pervaya-chast/ прямо первые абзацы. сомневаюсь, при таком графике у нее еще было дело до пепеписывания. еще ли только по ночам вместо сна
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: ммм... а геймеры, которые играют по ночам и спят по 2 часа в сутки, тоже из-под палки играют? я к тому, что даже тртив на дело время сна, я не обязательно занимаюсь тем, что мне не нравится
<Hanno4ka> это раз, а во-вторых, она хогтела стать идеальной женой и стала ею, это ли не повод не насильственно чем-то заниматься?
<Kyshtynbai> Цытата:
<Kyshtynbai> сли разъем наушников вашего ноутбука все же поврежден можно программно, в настройках звуковой карты перенастроить выводы, т.е. микрофону выделить разбитое гнездо наушников, а микрофонное задействовать под наушники.
<Kyshtynbai> Это как жыж таг? надо срочно покурить какой-то ман по сему поводу.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Kyshtynbai: не знаю как в линукс, а в офтопике при втыкании оно спрашивает что ты подключил
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.rulit.net/books/skolko-budet-9-h-7-read-63591-1.html забавный рассказ
<MrKritik> тест
<ubuntuhelp> MrKritik, Понг понг понг...
<MrKritik> эх. нет дел для нас на работе. начальство усердно напрягает извилины, придумывает, чем бы нас занять.
<Kyshtynbai> Слушайте, а ведь это мысль... как бы послать выход на вход? Щас буду гулглить.
 * Kyshtynbai потирает руки.
<SergeyIT> MrKritik, вот додумается и уволит всех
<MrKritik> SergeyIT: я об этому думал и боялся пол года назад. ша как то все равно.
<MrKritik> SergeyIT: кстати, такое уже было как то. из 6 остались 3ое
<SergeyIT> MrKritik, а сами себя чем то занят не додумались?
<MrKritik> Kyshtynbai: если на выход генератора подключить двигатель, который крутит генератор, получится вечны двигатель
<MrKritik> SergeyIT: в том то и проблема. что я занимаюсь своими проектами и недоволен тем, что нам придумывают задачи ))
<SergeyIT> и изобретателю выделят отдельную палату
<Kyshtynbai> Ни получицца, там расходы на трение и всё такое (. Но идея хорошая.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Kyshtynbai: http://pastebin.com/tAJGk7XA это мне приблизительно объяснили
<Kyshtynbai> JohnDoe_71Rus: мерси, приму к сведению, хотя пока не пойму, какой прагтический смысл из сего извлечь).
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну тыкнул ты колонки сзади вместо микрофона. музыку послушать хочется а лезть под стол и ковырятся в пыли лень )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> или для кино одни колонки - возле телека. а для системных звуков чебурашки на столе
<Kyshtynbai> хм. Домой приду - попробую).
<Kyshtynbai> Мерси.
<Kyshtynbai> Это, походу, можно сделать вообще стредствами пульсаудио. Эх, наушнегов с собою нет, а то я бы попробовал). Буду ждать вечера :) .
<Hanno4ka> а вот для меня изменить вход\выход это то, что нужно, т.к. выход на наушники сломался (
<SergeyIT> да что ж вы всё ломаете (
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: можно настроить эты выходы в линуксе? и как? если что - убунту 12.04, гном фолбэк \тут вроде насройки юнити ближе всего\
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, не знаю ( Слышал, что где-то можно, а где то паяльником
<Hanno4ka> причем у меня используется гарнитура от смартфона) мой ноут ее приекрасно понимает как просто наушники
<Kyshtynbai> Hanno4ka: а я за що? я про тоже и говорю :)
<Kyshtynbai> надо тут курить пульсы
<Kyshtynbai> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/pulseaudio?s[]=pulseaudio
<Kyshtynbai> Но не все карты такую фишку поддерживаютю.
<Kyshtynbai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Есть контакт.
<Kyshtynbai> А вообще это частая проблема - поломка джека от наушников. Чуть сильнее дёрнул, китайский пластик или металл хрустнул, и привет.
<Hanno4ka> Kyshtynbai: я уже курю)
<Kyshtynbai> Так что если не получится программно, придёцца паять выход. Чего, честно скажу, не хотелось бы, ибо паять я не умею, а слесари по компьютерам дерут дикие деньги :) .
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Kyshtynbai: паять иногда умеют знакомые которые телефонки починяют
<Hanno4ka> ага, вот мне починили так блок питания для ноута) там в одном месте проводочки переломались
<Kyshtynbai> Я тут подумал. Электрон имеет массу? Имеет. Соответственно, проводник, по которому идёт ток, весит больше, чем когда по нему ток не идёт?
<Kyshtynbai> Вронг виндоу, пардон муа.
<[Raiden]> Ну тут нужна розетка, весы и две руки
<[Raiden]> и узнаем
<Hanno4ka> весы не подойдут, тут нужны нановесы
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, не помогут
<[Raiden]> тогда это не интересно ) Если на столько мал овес меняется
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: ну, один электрон мало. а много уже заметно. а количество электронов - количество тока
<[Raiden]> Ну я же не электрон хотел взвешивать, а как минимум Kyshtynbai
<[Raiden]> :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> присоединенного к розетке?
<[Raiden]> ага )
<Hanno4ka> но он же дергаться будет, придется его обездвиживать крайними мерами
<[Raiden]> Наука требует жертв. Придется так придется
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Why_a_GPU_mines_faster_than_a_CPU - для подбора паролей карты амд лучше
<[Raiden]> А не слышали как микроволновка была изобретена?
<[Raiden]> У чело в лаборатории просто припасенная в кармане шоколадка растаяла
<Hanno4ka> ну расскажи эту историю)
<Hanno4ka> или про расстаянную шоколадку - это и есть вся история?
<[Raiden]> ну я плохо помню. Устройство какое-т было излучающее такое излучение, а готовить еду придумал мужик у которого шоколадка случайно растаяла. Он потом разное пробовал и вроде для демонстрации попкорн использовал.
<[Raiden]> типа коллеги были в восторге от того что семена кукурузы взрывались как бы сами по себе
<Hanno4ka> ааа, так шоколадка расстаяла от микроволн? и это не изобретение микроволновки как таковой - это идея применения того, что они там уже набодяжили в своей мастерской)
<[Raiden]> Да, способ применения  придумался.
<Hanno4ka> а ты знаешь, что один ученый вывел специальный сорт клевера с 4 листиками?
<tagezi> практически все открытия сделаны случано, или переделаны из чего уже сделаного )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: ну ленин тоже свет не изобретал. он придумал как принести лампочку в каждый сельский дом )
<Hanno4ka> а причем тут ленин? Оо
<[Raiden]> неа. Я знаю что заменител ьсахара, кажется аспартам тоже изобретен случайно. Задача была другой, но 1 из лаборантов умудрился наглотаться образца.
<Hanno4ka> хД
<tagezi> )))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: наглотаться или нанюхаться )
<Hanno4ka> а один человек придумал удобный способ фасофки чая, сразу по порциям, чтобы не цыцкаться с ложечками в упаковки, но его не так поняли - и мы имеем чайные пакетики
<[Raiden]> Ну как-то на вкус в общем попробовал. Я не помню )
<[Raiden]> А суперклей который в мелких тюбиках изобрели когда делали особо прочное стекло
<[Raiden]> оно жидкое получилось
<Hanno4ka> а тот, кто придумал пакетики для сахара, от того, что эти пакетики неправльно разрывали сошел с ума и попал в психушку
<[Raiden]> лол
<tagezi> интересно, а как их правильно разрывать?
<Hanno4ka> а знаете, как придумали бумажные полотенца? я вот не помню точно, но это была задумка "нежной туалетной бумаги", тут надо в книге точнее почитать
<[Raiden]> )
<Hanno4ka> http://geometria.ru/blogs/culture/24550
<tagezi> странная статья... изобретения - это однозначная вещь, и как это может быть легеной?
<Hanno4ka> я так полагаю, что это никак не задокументировано просто-напросто, а именно таким образом и появляются разного рода легенды, информация об изобретении передается из уст в уста...
<tagezi> американец, который не сделал патента?
<tagezi> наверное, это было в СССР )))
<[Raiden]> актическое открытие ЛСД, как галлюциногена, произошло, когда доктор Хоффман участвовал в фармацевтическом исследовании в швейцарском г. Базель, целью которого было создать препарат, облегчающий боли при родах.
<[Raiden]> http://www.diggreader.ru/2008/02/09/desyat-sluchaynyih-izobreteniy-kotoryie-izmenili-mir/
<tagezi> andrex: а почему на этот вопрос ни кто не отвечает? http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=207655.0
<andrex> лень
<andrex> наверно
<[Raiden]> наверное никто так глубоко не изучает awk
<[Raiden]> "nj ckbirjv gj .ybrcdt. rjnjhsq gjxnb e;t yt ye;ty/
<[Raiden]> ой
<[Raiden]> не важно
<Hanno4ka> вот так всегда - сначала скажут что-то, что никто не понял\не расслышал, а потом "не важно". если начал говорить - говори, "мужик сказал
<Hanno4ka> - значит сказал"
<tagezi> мужик сказал, просто его никто не понял )
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: ну лень же печатать второй раз
<[Raiden]> я написал что авк это слишком юникслайк который редко уже нужен.
<Hanno4ka> есть мега вопрос - кто-нибудь пробовал ставить убунту на планшеты?
<tagezi> есть мего ответ )
<Hanno4ka> я давно в инете видела убунту на смартфоне...
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: так что за мего ответ?
<andrex> я в чрут
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: ну, ктонибудь пробовал, это наверняка ))
<indifferent> там если я не ошибаюсь железо нужно флагманское
<[Raiden]> На планшете нужна не только  своя ос со своим ифейсом, но и свой софт
<[Raiden]> я уверен что еог будет менее удобен или гедит, чем редакторы в иос или андройде
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: где-то в новостях проскакивало, что есть установщик на гугловский планшет
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: найти не могу.. чото подписок многовато стало )
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: вообще сделали установщик на андройд, так что убу запускается..
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation
<Hanno4ka> ммм... нашла вот это http://www.ekoore.com/store2/tablet-pc/dylan.html
<Hanno4ka> а вот есть ли для убунты нечто для рукописных заметок?
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: Evernote?
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: а линукс-клиент есть?
<tagezi> http://ubuntovod.ru/soft/everpad.html
<[Raiden]> Я пользуюсь cherrytree , программа для заметок без онлайн
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=129805.msg961288#msg961288
<tagezi> ещё
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: кстати да.. ты же на кде сидишь. [Raiden] прав )
<[Raiden]> вы про что? :)
<andrex> она не кдешная
<[Raiden]> вообще эта программа на гтк. Но да, я пользуюсь ей в кде
<andrex> и жа ей рукописную надо было
<Hanno4ka> я таки не кдешница( что-то они для меня тяжелые
<[Raiden]> питон\гтк
<Hanno4ka> я нашла интересную программку на 4 андроид, заменяет бумажные конспекты
<Hanno4ka> а вот такое для убунты? чтобы поставить ее на планшет и радываться жизни))
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: перепиши, тыже на джава пишеш )
<tagezi> http://ubuntunews.ru/apps/10-uzkospetsializirovannykh-linz-dlya-ubuntu-12-10-i-12-04.html
<tagezi> линз наковыряли ))))
<[Raiden]> если уже есть андройд с нужной программой, для чего заменять его на убунту с такой же программой?
<Hanno4ka> потому что убунту
<[Raiden]> )
<Hanno4ka> хотя может лучше и не извращаться, а просто купить айпад)
<[Raiden]> интересная у тебя логика.
<[Raiden]> андройд надо заменить на убунту , а в айпаде ничего не надо делать
<[Raiden]> но в любом случае купи если хчоется
<andrex> ага поставить на планшет убунту а на пк андройд, для гемороя чито))
<Ker[nel]> есть кто живой?
 * andrex труп
 * Hanno4ka некромант вообще
<tagezi> ну можно поставить на планшете вируальную машину и запускать там андройд )
<Hanno4ka> я не думаю, что на планшете есть столько ресурсов
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: ну не ставь виртуалбокс, поставь чтонить полегче
<Ker[nel]> помогите плз, сил нет больше.. есть 30 айпишек, 1 на реальном интерфейсе и 29 штук на dummy, они нормльно поднимаются, пингуются внутри сети, но не маршрутизируется трафик с них даже если добавить соответствующую строку в route... (
<tagezi> и андройд обреж )
<Ker[nel]> тупо на свич провайдерский даже не приходят их маки, т.е. обмен данными со шлюзом не идёт
<Hanno4ka> у меня есть досбокс для дума - больше ничего и не надо)
<[Raiden]> специально для планшетов на сколько я знаю из линукс кроме андройда , разрабатывается ещё плазма актив. Причем ерчь идет не только об ифейсе
<[Raiden]> но и об адаптации программ. Т.е. допустим в кде есть окуляр, а в плазма актив он свой, специально для планшета
<[Raiden]> речь*
<[Raiden]> и это в общем логично. То что ест ьв гноме , кде , лхде , хфце - всё это делалось для десктопа. Даже авторы гнома3 заявляют что их поделка больше подходит для ноутбука и десктопа
<[Raiden]> соотв и юнити тоже, т.к. это тот же гном
<Hanno4ka> а хули они тогда говорят про универсальный интерфейс на все девайсы?
 * Hanno4ka жутко извиняется
<[Raiden]> есть правда планшеты гибриды и трансформеры. Там наверное какой-то десктопный софт ещё будет удобен
<andrex> так так так
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: Я не знаю. Наверное считают что это так надо :) Но та же эпл например так ен считает.
<[Raiden]> На планшете у них иос
<[Raiden]> а на десктопе и ноуте осх
<[Raiden]> у них тоже некоторое сближение ифейсов происходит. Некотоыре удачные вещи реализованыне в иос , котоыре понравились людям, были перенесены в осх
<[Raiden]> но направленности ос и написанного софта под неё это не меняет. По крайней мере на данном этапе.
<[Raiden]> почему каноникал и проекту гном взбрело в голову что они смогут охватить всё и это будет удобно - я  не знаю ) Мечтать не вредно.
<[Raiden]> мс вот тоже родила общий ифейс. но в тоже время на телефонах у них отдельная модификация ос, а дескопная версия содержит в себе старый десктоп
<[Raiden]> время покажет что из этого всего получится
<[Raiden]> старый тут не значит что плохой ) Колесо тоже старое
<Hanno4ka> ну вот как на десктопе с фулхд разрешением юзать эти менюшки с иконками на полэкрана? да, для планшета это удобно, но вот надекстопе лучше классичческое меню ИМХО
<[Raiden]> Ну, не знаю. Если есть тачскрин то наверное в этом появляется смысл.
<[Raiden]> это не ко мне. Под мою де ест ькак  минимум 3-4  виджета реализующие запуск программ во весь экран. Я пробовал все и не ощутил каких-то особенных удобств  от этого, кроме того что весь экран загорождает :)
<[Raiden]> Предпочитаю просто таскбар иконками и обычное меню )
<[Raiden]> на таскбаре то что часто, в меню то что реже.
<[Raiden]> и всё никаких метро или дашей
<[Raiden]> С другой стороны на телефоне, где всего 3.7 дюйма, в этом ест ьсмысл
<[Raiden]> конкретно метро мне правда не нравится. Иос и андройд красивше )
<[Raiden]> всё, устал печатать
<[Raiden]> терки про вид ифейса много текста требуют и по сути не так важны. Т.к. главное всетаки возможность запустить нужное, способ запуска не так важен.
<[Raiden]> будет только метро и тач - будем запускать так
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> или только даш
<Hanno4ka> да? скажи это бил гейтсу, когда он придумал винду \если кто не в курсе - была просто графической надстройкой над досом\
<[Raiden]> а что сказать?
<Hanno4ka> Т.к. главное всетаки возможность запустить нужное, способ запуска не так важен.
<[Raiden]> ну гуи дало не только ифейс нвоый для дос но и другие виды программ.
<[Raiden]> и мышку
<Hanno4ka> но это крайности, конечто ты имел ввиду чисто реализацию гуи менюшек)
<[Raiden]> так что , я считаю что гуи не был лишним
 * Hanno4ka еще раз жутко извиняется
<[Raiden]> я говорю о форме гуи скорее, ег опользу я не отрицаю )
<Hanno4ka> похоже я становлюсь зеленой(
<[Raiden]> да незачто , мы же не ругаемся
<Hanno4ka> я могу сказать чисто про сеья - я юзала винду с ее менюшкой, кеды, юнити и гном
<Hanno4ka> лично мне самое удобное - меню в гном2, + его можно очень хорошо настроить, отключить \не удалить\ некоторые пункты)
<[Raiden]> вещё вопросы привычки как бы. форма чего-либо, цвет. Это то к чем уможно привыкнуть. Никто из вас не пользовался юнити 2-3 года назад или 4.
<[Raiden]> а теперь для многих это нормально
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг понг понг...
<[Raiden]> гном2 был довольно удобный,  согласен )
<Hanno4ka> ну как сказать, я с винды на убунту пересела за месяц \и это при том, что кучу чего не знала\, а вот обратно потом несколько месяцев мучалась \пришлось\
<baronos> не удобный г2, вот г3 няшка :)
<Hanno4ka> когда в конце привыкла к винде и снова села в убунту - как рыба с болота в чистую реку попала)
<[Raiden]> сча я вам 1 картинку покажу ) http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1126/h_1353940162_1698830_b8104f5f25.png
<Hanno4ka> то же и с юнити  и 2 гном - к юнити вроде привыкла, вроде уже удобно, но только поставила гном2 - так сразу совсем другие ощущения
<baronos> то что выдаёт lsmod это модули которые вкл и работают при необходимости?
<Hanno4ka> это конечно интересно, но вот там просто кнопочки, а вот чтобы текстом...
<andrex> блин, [Raiden], ты жаже на скринах очепятываешся...
<[Raiden]> те что загружены в память
<[Raiden]> andrex: бывает. не стал менять, смысл понятен )
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: просто текстом нету. Если только самому писать замену. Можно использовать разные языки.
<[Raiden]> возможность в общем есть
<[Raiden]> в общем модульность придумана ещё до гном3.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> получилось что я опять похвалил своё де. У меня это в привычку вошло похоже )
<[Raiden]> тут картину возможно портит вес в рам
<[Raiden]> но чтож поделать )
<andrex> не ну как ты говорил, индексацию в топку и рам дышит свободно)
<baronos> !lan
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='lan'
<[Raiden]> Ну, почти. Сразу после загрузки уже много не занимает. 32бит по крайней мере. Н ософт входящий в комплекте тоже довольно тяжелый. Если много запустить , это будет заметней чем в гном\юнити и т.д.
<andrex> !network
<ubuntuhelp> Настройка проводной и ВайФай сети вручную здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B9%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B8_%D0%B2%D1%80%D1%83%D1%87%D0%BD%D1%83%D1%8E про Wi-Fi на анг. тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs ps: !network-manager !ip-balancing !wifi-ap
<[Raiden]> в общем нужна железка с запасом рам
<baronos> как по сети передавать файлы с нетбука на пк?
<andrex> ssh
<[Raiden]> самба, фтп, нфс?
<baronos> а самый простой способ?)
<[Raiden]> гг
<[Raiden]> открой 2 ирк клиента и кинь файл в приват
<[Raiden]> или 2 скайпа
<andrex> по dcc
<[Raiden]> самый простой все же самба
<[Raiden]> и фтп
<[Raiden]> ну да и ссш )
<andrex> scp file.gz root@server.my:/home/dir/to/to/to
<andrex> правда про рут язагнул))
<gridis> он не уточнил, какие оси стоят на ноутбуке и ПК, может там винда и ssh не вариант
<andrex> совневаюсь про вий
<baronos> :D
<andrex> а любая другая ссш
<[Raiden]> ну , вообще и там вариант, доставить только надо
<gridis> а боронос молчит, полюбе 1 из них винда, просто не палится
<[Raiden]> либо оба
<andrex> baronos: кабель подключи и перетяни...
<gridis> угу)))
<andrex> или ссд флешка
<andrex> тьфу sd
<andrex> ну в принципе ссд тоже флешка)
<gridis> )))
<gridis> многопоточная
<baronos> запихал кабель туда-сюда в нм'ах установил только для локалки. не пингуются гады.
<baronos> усе, оно нафиг уже не надо. буду дальше компилиться с дройдом :)
<andrex> подними файловый сервер, залей туда и через нет скачай)
<tagezi> а почему скрипте $awk '{gsub(6,7)};{system( "echo " $0) }' text.txt выпадает ошибка если встречается открытая кавычка?
<Nastya> привет всем
 * baronos скрестил все пальцы
<Nastya> подскажите аналог пикасы для линакса.
<yurau> на канале все меньше и меньше народу становится
<yurau> куда люди деваются. умирают что-ли?
<Nastya> забанили всех
<tagezi> yurau: ты не вовремя просыпаешься
<Nastya> так как бэ куда теперь фотки выкладывать - чтоб они в вебе публиковались?
<andrex> да не вродь мало в бане
<andrex> Nastya: picasa
<andrex> http://lampalap.blogspot.ru/2012/03/picasa-30-ubuntu.html
<Nastya> гугол закрыл разработку пикасы для линупса
<Nastya> так что нужен как бэ аналог но лучше
<andrex> он врет
<baronos> вебаппс для хрома использовать можнол
<Nastya> у меня мозила
<andrex> Shotwell наверно
<baronos> ну или shotwell с пикасой для публикации фоток
<Nastya> костыли-костыли
<baronos> коляску замути
<baronos> или нанопротезы
<Nastya> срочно пишите в сколково!
<tagezi> andrex: я доковырял его )
<Nastya> Хен с ней с пикассой - добавила папку pictures в Bubuntu-one
<tagezi> Nastya: есть линза для пикасы
<Nastya> а шотвелл то убожество
<Nastya> оёёё
<Nastya> а чего пикаса только гиг для фоток выделяет забесплатно?
<Nastya> а куда я все свои 10000 фоток осенней листвы скину?
<andrex> на флешку и в сугроб
<Nastya> дурацкий мир
<Nastya> каждая фотка представляет собой художественную ценность - даже смазанные и с неправильной выдержкой. я обязана соханить эти шедеврыдля потомокв.
<Nastya> чят?
<[Raiden]> лол
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<baronos> играл кто http://flarerpg.org/ ?
<Scrimmer> вечер добрый
<andrex> ладно хоть не утро
<Scrimmer> а чем утро плохо?)
<andrex> утро добрым небывает))
<Scrimmer> ну, если ты безработен... хотя нет, не правильно
<Scrimmer> если ты не учишься...хотя, тут тоже значит, что ты беразботен, тоже не подходит
<Scrimmer> вот если у тебя проект есть, приносящий деньги...хотя тут тоже не так, надо же и утро тратить
<andrex> если у тебя бессоница то может быть ещё
<Scrimmer> да, ты абсолютно прав
<Scrimmer> оно тебе надо? бессонницей страдать
<andrex> кто ночью работает у того и утро доброе ибо вечер
<Scrimmer> а вообще, есть же пару людей, которые не спят. вообще
<Scrimmer> вот я им завидую
<Scrimmer> представляешь, какой кпд, если он не лентяй, конечно
<[koshka]> íÿ!
<ubuntuhelp> [koshka]! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Scrimmer> gridis, привет. помнишь ты говорил, что у тебя периодически звук оповещения в бунте?
<Scrimmer> без причины
<andrex> причина нашлась?
<Scrimmer> нет, вот хочу узнать, есть ли решение
<Scrimmer> а то напрягает малость
<[koshka]> блин
<andrex> КОШКА, нешали!
<baronos> мда, 50мб качал со скоростью 12кб\с а в конце когда осталось 500кб примерно скорость 4мб\с стала :)
<[koshka]> забыла какая кодировка :D
<[koshka]> извините
<Scrimmer> эх ты
<andrex> baronos: у меня обычно в конце падает
<[koshka]> а Лешка мне не отвечает (
<[koshka]> skai-falkorr, :*
<baronos> [koshka]: мрр :)
 * baronos сварганил кофе и добавил настойки сибирскай :)
<gridis> Scrimmer: Пока не нашел, но нашел закономерность, если нет приложений в списке активных по звуку, то звук как бы отключается
<gridis> я думаю надо смотреть в сторону настроек пульса, так как с чистой альсой этого нет
<andrex> skai-falkorr: чем это я тебя обидел вчера?:)
<[koshka]> baronos, :P
<skai-falkorr> andrex: да ты вообще злодей.я эту песню не могу перестать напевать
<[koshka]> andrex, я тебя накажу, если будешь Ская обижать!
<skai-falkorr> baronos: а почто ты насте не сказал, что на пикасе 1гб тратится только на фотки больше 4к*4к размера. остальное не учитывается и хранится нахаляву
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: они злодеи отказались говорить, что я сволочь. лапочкой называли
<andrex> да я такой))
 * andrex адско смеётся
<baronos> skai-falkorr: от теперь и я знаю :)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: там ток ограничение в 1к пикчей на альбом
<[koshka]> аа... ну ты да
<[koshka]> еще какая сволочь
<[koshka]> =\
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: вооот:)только ты меня и любишь:)
<baronos> пикаса у меня хранит фотки с дройда типа аватарки всякие
<baronos> так что как то ею не пользуюсь особо
<skai-falkorr> http://v.cdn.cad-comic.com/comics/cad-20121126-4c262.png
<baronos> добрая картинка
<skai-falkorr> френдшип
<baronos> и вообше я не могу подобрать валлпапер к 1280х1024 как то все не красиво огромное :(
<[koshka]> домой как приеду, скину тебе
<baronos> ок)
<[koshka]> че то я пасс забыла от почты =\
<Kyshtynbai> От зараза. звук никаг не рерутится. Придёцца паять :(.
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: так наверное от карточки зависит
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: дай исходные данные, гугл порою
<andrex> а сам он не могет будто гуг порыть
<andrex> л
<Kyshtynbai> tagezi: мерси, я уж сам). Говорят, что пульсаудио это сделать не может, а вот альса может.
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: эм.. ну так поставь алса
<tagezi> andrex: а вдруг он не знает китайского, на котором его ответ в единственном варианте описан )
<andrex> ну да у китайцев велика вероятность найти, но есть и переводчики такто общий смысл поймет
<tagezi> andrex: ну, у меня ак на гугле заточен под поиски всяких проблем, опять же плюс )))
<tagezi> правда пытался тут найти по винде что-то, нифига ужене выдаёт (
<andrex> аналогично
<[koshka]> у меня чуть мозг не сломался, пока я пасс восстанавливала
<[koshka]> о_О
<andrex> у меня уже до такой степени что ищиш обявление в газете а оно мне про убунту
<andrex> е*
<andrex> мягкийзнак
<tagezi> andrex: соболезнования мои )
<tagezi> andrex: может спать? у тебя 2 часа ночи уже, вроде
<andrex> а я поню както костылил много, с твтюнером помоему вот и отсюда выход)
<andrex> 2.16
<andrex> tagezi: а не охото пока
<andrex> до обеда высплюсь, а потом работать
<Kyshtynbai> andrex: сегодня иду мимо аптеки. Уже темно. А там реклама с по очереди загорающимися буквами. Иду, короче, загорается АПТ, а я про себя думаю: ГЕТ ИСНТАЛЛ
<Kyshtynbai> :).
<tagezi> :)
<andrex> да уж
<Nastya> привет всем
<[Raiden]> за время юза деб\убунты столько раз наберешь этот апт, что  не удивительно...
<Nastya> посоветуйте проигрыватель видео
<[Raiden]> а то ты не знаеш ькакие есть
<andrex> vlc mplaer totem etc
<[Raiden]> smplayer ок
<[Raiden]> тоже
<Nastya> чего хочу: проигрыватель видео с библиотекой фильмов он деманд - в плейлисте выбираются фильмы-сериалы, потом транслируется как video on demand
<Nastya> чтоб не ждать пока фильм  с торрентов скачается
<Nastya> примерно как во вконтактике, но чтоб был упорядоченный плейлист - сериалы по сезонам, можно грабить корованы
<[Raiden]> можно только поискать торрент клиент коотыре качать умеет блоки последовательно и начинать просмотр в процессе скачки.
<[Raiden]> или просто делай другие дела когда качается
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: а если сидеров 1, а личеров 100500?
<[Raiden]> всеравн оскачается, только помедленней
<Civil|2> Nastya: я боюсь, что такого нет
<Nastya> а почему такого нет?
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: или сидеры сидять на модемах )
<Civil|2> Nastya: потому что для этого или нужно себе выкачать весь торрент-трекер и каталогизировать или сделать сервис
<[Raiden]> тогда надо начинать просмотр когда больше 50% ;)
<Civil|2> сервисы такого рода в РФ не популярны
<Nastya> а кто говорит про РФ?
<Nastya> йота сделала какую то хрень типа в браузере
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: потенциально возможна ситуация, когда оставшиеся 50% будут качаться месяц
<Nastya> но они как бы хотят за каждыйфильм 99 рублей
<[Raiden]> Civil|2: щит хаппенс (с)
<Nastya> согласна платить 5, максимум 10 рублей за просмотр
<[Raiden]> но это не значит что так нельзя делать
<[koshka]> кто нибудь восстанавливал пасс от почты на гугле?))
<Nastya> но не100 рублей за то, чтоб понять что фильм говно
<Civil|2> Nastya: увы, тут никто ничем помочь не может
<Civil|2> пока таких или даже похожих сервисов не наблюдается
<Civil|2> и создать их мягко говоря сложно
<Nastya> [koshka]: https://www.google.com/accounts/recovery?hl=en&ard=AHwGkRmynTVk68NdnrhfqxbDJ5djA7-EgcUrAJXAtGkRgbiMeWpSssthhyFyNq0uLSEcvBoKDLEP2YLgNc9fbasHugv9kawLHB8mhvEJDfe1Yu_vX_Vs188
<Nastya> вообще говоря менябы устроила какая нить приблуда-каталогизатор ко вконтактику
<Nastya> можно видео вконтакта прикрутить к любому из вышеперечисленных проигрывателей?
<|koshka|> с меня требуют номер кредитной карты  или обычной, но у меня нет такой ерунды
<|koshka|> запарил инет
<Nastya> скинь адрес с которого у тебя просят номер карты?
<Nastya> так как похоже это мошенники
<Civil|2> +1. Гугл к телефону привязывается
<|koshka|> да они по телефону че то не хотят восстанавливать
<|koshka|> https://accounts.google.com/ServiceLogin?service=sierra&continue=https://checkout.google.com/view/buy?o%3Dshoppingcart%26shoppingcart%3D307943836799380&shdf=CuQDCxIKY2FydFNvdXJjZRpWaHR0cHM6Ly9jaGVja291dC5nb29nbGUuY29tL3ZpZXcvY2FydEZyYW1lP289c2hvcHBpbmdjYXJ0JnNob3BwaW5nY2FydD0zMDc5NDM4MzY3OTkzODAMCxILYnV5ZXJTaWdudXAaxAJodHRwczovL2NoZWNrb3V0Lmdvb2dsZS5jb20vYnV5ZXJTaWdudXA_Y3VycmVuY3lDb2RlPVVTRCZjc2M9SF9fX19fOV9fZl9fX19fX18zLV9fM19idl9fX2Zm
<|koshka|> nJTNEJTNEJmNiYz1IUjczdG5CR3JYM3A3ejY5eEhlNXVnX1p2NjdITGZwOWRkc1BQM185NmclM0QlM0QmaWZyPXRydWUmY29udGludWU9aHR0cHM6Ly9jaGVja291dC5nb29nbGUuY29tL3ZpZXcvYnV5P28lM0RzaG9wcGluZ2NhcnQlMjZzaG9wcGluZ2NhcnQlM0QzMDc5NDM4MzY3OTkzODAmYnJhbmRpbmdzZXJ2ZXI9c3JzJmd1ZT10cnVlJmd1bz10cnVlJmhsPXJ1JnJlcWNvdW50cnk9VUEMCxIIYXV0aEluZm8aB1VOS05PV04MCxIJZ3Vlc3RPbmx5GgR0cnVlDBIGc2llcnJhIhSGwkWOwEmNW1fQARq9iZGQ_wEv9CgBMhRXWH8i_bZv0fQQLz_NRlWO74asvw&ltmpl=buypageWall
<|koshka|> er=srs&hl=ru&nui=11&rm=hide&skipvpage=true&sacu=1&gsessionid=q5Zh30WmllHVpPl_3m0ARA
<|koshka|> ой епти
<|koshka|> :D
<|koshka|> аж пол монитора заняло
<[Raiden]> рекомендую kepassx на будущее. 1 пароль помнить проще чем много. С тех пор как пользуюсь ниразу не терял пасс.
<[Raiden]> )
<Nastya> тихо-тихо не буянь
<andrex>  [AKA] http://tinyurl.com/c2co2ct (accounts.google.com)  так лучше
<[Raiden]> kee*
<|koshka|> я не буяню =\
<andrex> и то тютю нет страницы то))
<Nastya> кошка - идешь сюда https://www.google.com/accounts/recovery и восстанавливаешь безуказаниякарты
<Nastya> будут вопросы в процессе-- задавай
<|koshka|> да я все сделала уже, мне прислали на почту вторую ссылку
<|koshka|> и там вот эта хрень
<Nastya> страничка не открывается - скинь еёсодержание на pastebin
<Nastya> все, пора заниматься созданием каталога фильмов с просмотром. будемвставлять рекламу прокладок в середину изарабатыватьденьги
<andrex> картинкой картинкой!!
<Nastya> вот есть фильм http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0493463/ -- попробуй скачайего с торрентов
<Nastya> а фильм обалденный
<[Raiden]> мне хочется программу базу фильмов оффлайн. Ну ,по моим дискам.  что ыб я мог их там сортануть, переименвоать , подписат ьи т.д.
<shenmue> какой фильм?
<Nastya> el cartel
<shenmue> |koshka| а у тебя чяво там?
<|koshka|> shenmue, все нормасик
<shenmue> ну ок тогда
<shenmue> раз всем всё поичнилось моей аурой добра то пойду дальше смотреть анимашку
<baronos> погоди
<baronos> у меня еще андройд не скомпилился :)
<no_NICK> как шрифт называется, очень нравится http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Cybermil?content=151985 хочу себе такой
<shenmue> не ну тебе вне очереди лучи добра =)
<shenmue> а в архиве смотрел? или у автора спросить? шрифтов десятки тысяч
<Nastya> МОИ ГЛАЗА!!!
<Nastya> можно развидеть этот шрифт?
<no_NICK> в каком архиве? Там токо профиль
<|koshka|> мдя)
<|koshka|> skai-falkorr, Скай!)
<shenmue> мда... на гномлуке в теме компиз скриншоты кде
<no_NICK> а значки клевые, да? Мне тож нравятся
<shenmue> темновато... тем более эффект прозрачности целиком на окно. быстро бесит такое
<baronos> чем то на MagistralC похож
<no_NICK> а где его добыть?
<baronos> через темный лес ссылок гугла
<no_NICK> О! Запямятовал)))
<shenmue> вот значит ты как да?
<baronos> no_NICK: вот такой магистралЦ http://i1.minus.com/jbdfO6u8arL8Jc_e.jpg
<shenmue> гугол для теб я столько делает а ты даж забыл его?
<no_NICK> shenmue )))
<Egup> Все доброго времени суток!
<|koshka|> Оплата за приоритетную поддержку при восстановлении аккаунта осуществляется с помощью Google Checkout. Чтобы воспользоваться этим сервисом, необходимо перейти по ссылке, полученной в ответ на ваш запрос. Прежде чем оплатить эту функцию с помощью 
<|koshka|> , выйдите из всех аккаунтов Google.
<|koshka|> лол же
<shenmue> пять лет растрела
<shenmue> |koshka| акк потеряла чтоль?
<no_NICK> baronos чуток отличается, там более плоский, но тож ничего, спасибо!
<no_NICK> shenmue это как понимать?? По одному конечности отстреливать каждый раз?
<|koshka|> о боги, я хочу домой уже. там нормальный интернет =\
<Egup> Простите я проста проверяю! Вы видите моё сообщение
<shenmue> Egup да
<shenmue> в след раз пиши просто тест
<Egup> вот так (тест) ?
<shenmue> тест
<ubuntuhelp> shenmue, Ну понг, и что?
<Egup> ОК
<baronos> no_NICK: neuropol я для шрифта заголовка использую http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1126/h_1353952948_2835911_bf75e3c2c1.png
<shenmue> не понимаю как райден еще сдерживается?
<shenmue> тут уже дважды осквернили канал снимками шелла а он всё молчит
<indifferent> я новичек. вчера пол ночи + на работе и сегодня втыкал весь вечер дрова nvidia. Таки воткнул! Теперь вот в вифи еще надо ткнуть пальцем. С чего начать подскажите. Ubu 12.10 wifi-dlink525
<shenmue> можно ткнуть в нетворк менеджер и выбрать там вифи
<indifferent> интерфеис не определился (
<baronos> shenmue: вот так еще могу http://itmages.ru/image/view/777724/e3b78da5 :)
<shenmue> это андройда там в консоле?
<baronos> угу компилится
<shenmue> сколько весом прошивка?
<baronos> там сорсы почти на 10гигов вышли, вот с них щас собираю для нетбука своего дройда.
<shenmue> у меня примерно 200 часов на компе собиралось бы
<baronos> сам iso должен не больше 300мб весить :)
<baronos> вроде бы как :D
<|koshka|> какой то жопный день сегодня
<|koshka|> симка работать перестала )
<|koshka|> с почты кикнули :D
<baronos> |koshka|: дома хром браузер?
<|koshka|> и хром тоже
<baronos> |koshka|: позвони маме пусть запустит его, зайдет в настройки и посмотрит пароль от почты
<|koshka|> мама со мной тут)
<|koshka|> не кому посмотреть
<baronos> хех)
<Kyshtynbai> Нда. Не то что перепаять, я его открыть-то не могу. Все винты отвинтил, хард вынул, под ним отвинтил, сидюк вынул, там тоже отвинтил, а крышка эта, свинья, всё равно не снимается.
<Kyshtynbai> Как по-анлийски разобрать ноутбук?
<Kyshtynbai> Diassemble?
<no_NICK> baronos вот! Вот же!! То что нужно!!!
<baronos> no_NICK: он не очень удобен для всего остального текста в системе имхо
<Egup> Firefox задолбал вылетать. Я даже не знаю как вам расписать причину того почему он постоянно вылетает система Ubuntu12.04 Firefox17. Установлена вчера, пробовал на других дистрибутивах-тоже самое, такое чувство, что дело в Firefox17 и Yandex bar не знаю, но у меня подозрение и
<Egup> менно на это. Может быть кто-нибудь из вас сталкивался с такой ситуацией?
<openvoid> Kyshtynbai, обычно сначала клава выковыривается под ней винты, и под панельной над клавой могут быть
<Kyshtynbai> openvoid:  слушай, а точно. Под клавой они походу! Мерси, завтра выходной, попробую.
<baronos> firefox --help смотри дебаг, запускай, и смотри на чем падает
<no_NICK> baronos нет, нет только для заголовков и рабочего стола
<[Raiden]> проблема в твоих расширениях скоере всего. У меня не вылетает
<[Raiden]> Egup: --^
<Egup> ок попробую
<[Raiden]> или откати на 16. разницы около 0
<Egup> Что такое  [Raiden] --^
<[Raiden]> стрелочка вверх )
<Egup> я понял это ты к чему
<[Raiden]> к [22:22:32] [[Raiden]]проблема в твоих расширениях скоере всего. У меня не вылетает
<indifferent> блин, ну как воткнуть ей в голову что вифи не просто должен быть но и еще и работать?  http://paste.pro/5162586
<Egup> у тебя установлен Yandex bar
<Egup> ^
<Egup> ?
<[Raiden]> неа
<Egup> У тебя Firefox17 и Ubuntu12.04 ?
<baronos> у меня фф17 у12.04 х64
<[Raiden]> не совсем, у меня 12.10 убунта. Но я подозреваю что проблема в расширениях. Может и в яндекс баре.
<Egup> Я начал замечать такое после Новой версии Yandex bar
<Kyshtynbai> Опера с ума сошла. Похоже, пора таки переходить на фф. С тяжёлым сердцем.
 * Kyshtynbai плачет.
<Egup> Да у меня Firefox тоже решила Заплакать
<openvoid> поздравляю с облегчением от очередного проприетарного блоба
<[Raiden]> кого? :)
<[Raiden]> а.. фф
<[Raiden]> опера т.е.
<Egup> нет Firefox
<[Raiden]> фф открытая программа
<Kyshtynbai> фф не потянет столько вкладок, сколько у меня о ёпере открыто... фф не умеет групировать влкадки. Но опера ведёт себя от релиза к релизу всё хуже и хуже...
<[Raiden]> фф умеет группировать вкладки
<Egup> Ой прости я подумал, что ты спрашиваешь, что такое ФФ
<[Raiden]> Egup: ) ничего
<Scrimmer> [Raiden], привет ;)
<[Raiden]> привет
<Egup> Я хотел бы пояснить для того, что определить от чего падает ФФ для этого нужно посмотреть в "Консоль Ошибок" ?
<Kyshtynbai> Эх. Пока, Ёпера. с 2003 года. Будем надеяться, ты исправишься.
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: могу посоветовать поставить tabmix plus и speeddial , первое дает некотоыре свойства табов доступные в опере, а второе даже лучше, чем там, ещё табы имеет.
<[Raiden]> Я перешел в своеё время на фф т.к. смог сделать из него подобие оперы
<[Raiden]> :)
<Kyshtynbai> спиддиал я и в ёпере не юзаю, а вот табмикс попробую, мерси!
<Nastya> Kyshtynbai:  могу посоветьвать гитарпро -- уверяю что это лучшее что вы можете найти по поводу табов
<Kyshtynbai> Переткнусь с кабеля на вай-фай.
<Egup> Вот что пишет фф http://itmages.ru/image/view/777824/d237a804
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: а чего у тебя вичат старый?
<Egup> У меня опять упала ФФ
<Kyshtynbai> tagezi: да фиг его знает. Не приходили видать обновления.
<Egup> А что это критично?
<[Raiden]> выключи все расширения и включай по 1. или откати версию
<[Raiden]> прокормили себя ) http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35426
<Kyshtynbai> Скайп пришёл новый...
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: да вроде ещё позавчера пришёл
<andrex> да он ещё раньше чем позавчера пришел
<andrex> отстаем от жизни...
<tagezi> да может.. я уже не помнб когда обновил
<tagezi> ю*
<tagezi> но явно не сегодня )
<shenmue> чота новости про стартапы надоели
<shenmue> скоро все идеи растащат
<[koshka]> печалька
<Sergey_IT> сегодня новый скайп пришел
<tagezi> версия? )
<tagezi> 4.1.0.20
<shenmue> [koshka] хм... чо ты там кодиш? а то мне как раз нужен миллион
<[koshka]> shenmue, ниче. охрану труда учу :D
<[koshka]> и еще бы социологию почитать
<shenmue> чорт
<andrex> не непришел сегодня никакой скайп, он пршел ещё давно, артус первый заметил гдето неделю назад
<Sergey_IT> да был, но сегодня снова пришел
<tagezi> andrex: ну может они на альфа релизах сидят )
<no_NICK> выколит мои глаза! помогите шрифт для приложений нормальный подобрать
<andrex> ну ум ня ничего только бузибокс и ещё какаято фигня системная вобщем
<[koshka]> Sergey_IT, :P
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: а вот почему ты с оперы перешел на фф?
<[Raiden]> да не помню уже
<[Raiden]> модульность хорошая штука. операсты долго рожали расширения. А виджеты была плохая идея.
<[Raiden]> в фф правда свои недостатки тоже есть. например со сменой версии может модуль отвалиться.
<Kyshtynbai> Ну, уж это везде так. Вон в гномшелле, чует сердце, с новой версией половина расширений поотваливаецца :) .
<[Raiden]> если не брать гном, а только гш, то я там вижу кучу неудобных вещей помимо расширений ) Но развивать тему сча не буду )
<shenmue> тест
<ubuntuhelp> shenmue, Ну понг, и что?
<shenmue> сервак иркшный упал видать
<shenmue> ирц уже сколько лет? а до сих пор бажный
<shenmue> http://smart-lab.ru/uploads/images/00/55/13/2012/09/08/95edd7.jpg iVel
<Scrimmer> шенму, а де он упал то ?
<shenmue> shenmue отсоединился (*.net *.split) <- Corsa1r отсоединился (*.net *.split) <- antono отсоединился (*.net *.split)
<Scrimmer> но у нас же все ок..
<shenmue> ну ты не путай сеть и отдельный сервер
<shenmue> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAeQn5QnyXo&feature=player_embedded няшка какая
<Kyshtynbai> Хорошая вещь. У меня пёс был бы в шоке от такой :) .
<Kyshtynbai> А нельзя ли в файрфоксе зробить так, чтобы влкадки по мере их открытия сжимались, а не оставались фиксированного размера? Чтобы не нужно было прокручивать полосу вкладок.
<Scrimmer> зробить :D
<bosyi> Kyshtynbai, так они и так сжимаються
<bosyi> по умолчанию
<Kyshtynbai> bosyi: хм.. да что-то они сжимаются, но до определённого размера, а потом начинают скролиться. В опере вообще до мееелких значков сжимаются.
<shenmue> в опере пкм и насраиваем отображение вкладок
<Kyshtynbai> в опере я знаю) мне в файрфоксе).
<shenmue> в фаерфоксе просто
<Scrimmer> надо поесть
<shenmue> ставим оперу и  пкм и насраиваем отображение вкладок
<Scrimmer> спасибо, Kyshtynbai
<bosyi> Kyshtynbai, наверное если так много вкладок пользуешь нужно юзать какое то дополнение
<shenmue> бгг
<bosyi> haronprime из форума такое юзает
<Scrimmer> shenmue, а вот ты вредный
<shenmue> и горжусь этим
<shenmue> медаль даже есть
<Scrimmer> красавчик!
<Kyshtynbai> shenmue: а я решил уйти с оперы :(:(:( как бы грустно это не звучало. Глючит.
 * Kyshtynbai плачет горькими слезами.
<Sergey_IT> чего сломал?
<Kyshtynbai> Я с оперы ухожууууу.
<shenmue> отряд не заметил потери бойца
<shenmue> а у меня всё работает
<shenmue> глючная только была 10.6* версии но это они сами сказали что поспешили с релизом
<Sergey_IT> я ее даже не видел )
<shenmue> это когда под аэро ее пилили а на линь версию болд положили что б успеть
<shenmue> на лине не было версий 10.7* и выше а сразу вышла 11 версия
<shenmue> по моему даже на 1 день раньше чем на винде с извинениями что так долго держали всех на этой шняге
<tagezi> всем ночи
<[koshka]> покасики
<Alagos> Добрый вечер. Кто подскажет почему Lenovo IdeaPad z580 не грузиться с флешки 3.0?
<Sergey_IT> что такое флешка 3.0
<Sergey_IT> а с других грузится?
<Alagos> Не правильно рассказал. Есть флешка usb 3.0. Есть на ноуте порты 2.0 и 3.0. С портов 2.0 флешка грузиться, а с 3.0 - нет. Почему?
<Alagos> Флешка загрузочная и загрузить её пытаюсь при старте.
<Kyshtynbai> Ну раз с 2.0 грузится, то и грузи с них).
<Alagos> Я так и делаю, но с какого перепугу не грузиться с 3.0? Что за уличная магия?
<Alagos> Я вообще по началу испугался что 3.0 порты не работают...
<doronskiy> наверное, драйвер не успевает загрузиться?
<Alagos> Хм... Это можно как-то исправить?
<Kyshtynbai> Может в биосе чего включить надо? Посмотри, там все ли порты усб доступны для загрузки.
<Kyshtynbai> Хотя это так, теория.
<Alagos> А в биосе есть драйвера?
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, я вообще на старом компе с флешки не могу загрузиться, что не менял в биосе (
<doronskiy> да, в биосе есть драйвера
<Alagos> А что значит Legacy защита?
<doronskiy> для самого необходимого оборудования, чтобы запустить пк и загрузить ос
<Alagos> Я думал в нём будет эфи биос, ага, тут же
<doronskiy> драйвера usb 3.0 там вполне может не быть
<Alagos> Соответственно я могу лососнуть тунца и не более? Или могу что-то сделать?
<Sergey_IT> легаси енейбл ставь
<Alagos> Оно енейбл по дефолту, а что оно делает?
<doronskiy> включает совместимость со старыми железками)
<Sergey_IT> а на другой старой в режиме усб2 не грузится, в 1.0 - медленно
<Alagos> Но в z580 нет старых железок)
<doronskiy> ну а вдруг ты что прицепишь
<Alagos> бгг)
<doronskiy> что бгг. винт накроется и будет бгг
<Sergey_IT> легаси не помню - глянь в нете
<Alagos> Значит я никак не могу повлиять на загрузку с usb 3.0?
<Sergey_IT> может прошивку перешить
<doronskiy> вполне, да
<doronskiy> если, конечно, производитель любит своих клиентов..
<Alagos> Я так подумал... Раз простых и безопасных путей решения нет - буду с 2.0 грузиться)
<Alagos> Теперь еще вопрос. Есть ноутбук hp 530
<Alagos> На нём почему-то жутко тормозит 12.04
<Alagos> Как это можно исправить?
<Sergey_IT> параметры дай
<Alagos> Параметры hp 530?
<Sergey_IT> да
<doronskiy> и top
<doronskiy> )
<Alagos> Ну гиг оперативки
<Alagos> Проц intel core 2 duo T2600
<doronskiy> гиг уже не радует..
<Alagos> У меня раньше на десктопе столько было - и всё было гуд
<Sergey_IT> 32 или 64 бита убунта?
<Alagos> А как top в файл всунуть?
<Alagos> 32
<Sergey_IT> а видео?
<Alagos> С этим сложнее. Сейчас в lshw или как его там пойду
<doronskiy> top -l 1 >qq.txt
<Alagos> Что-то не вижу видео...
<Alagos> unknown l
<Sergey_IT> lspci
<doronskiy> :(
<doronskiy> top -n 1 >qq.txt
<doronskiy> что ж такое, везде топы разные
<Alagos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1390136/
<Scrimmer> Сергей, привет
<Sergey_IT> Scrimmer: привет
<Alagos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1390141/
<Alagos> doronskiy: на хабре есть статья про топы, их там немерянно)
<doronskiy> ну, если это про htop и производные, то да
<Sergey_IT> Alagos,интел видео
<doronskiy> в данном случае, я про обычный top
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, да вроде нормально
<Alagos> Sergey_IT: интегрированное?
<doronskiy> озу забита чем-то
<Alagos> Ну вот и я о том, что нормально. Что то 12.04 лагает очень сильно, хотя я не пробовал 2д режим
<doronskiy> когда остается 50 метров, обычно это уже порог
<doronskiy> ты случайно там файлы тоннами не переливаешь?
<Sergey_IT> да, память не заметил (
<Alagos> Хм
<doronskiy> оперативка забита, тормоза неизбежны
<Alagos> Вообще ничего не делаю
<Sergey_IT> там еще и скайп работает
<doronskiy> ну выключи этого скайпа что ли
<Kyshtynbai> Торрент не качается?
<Alagos> free 300.000k
<Alagos> Торрент не включен
<Alagos> 300 метров вроде свободно же
<doronskiy> ntfs разделы есть в системе?
<Alagos> Да...
<doronskiy> примонтированы?
<Alagos> да
<doronskiy> отмонтируй
<Kyshtynbai> У меня был этот известный баг подсистемы ввода-вывода. Когда много копируешь файлов или торренты тянешь. Тормозило всё страшно. Вылечил докупкой 4гигов оперативной памяти.
<doronskiy> попробуй без скайпа, правда, посмотри
<doronskiy> нтфс может так нагнуть, что мало не покажется
<Alagos> Так раньше было всё ок
<Alagos> И настройки были такие же
<doronskiy> ну. мы предположения строим
<doronskiy> на всякий случай лучше попробовать закрыть слабые места?
<Kyshtynbai> Тротлинг включился? Проц не греется?
<Alagos> На рабочем компе вообще несколько разделов нтфс было подключено, правда там 8 гигов оперативки было
<Sergey_IT> у меня тор тоже показывает - занято 1.7Гб, хотя систем монитор кажет 450Мб (
<Alagos> Тротлинг?
<Alagos> Это нужно индикаторы температуры ставить для проверки
<Alagos> Я уже не помню как их там. lm-sensors?
<Kyshtynbai> ну так рукой пощупай.. может сопло засорилсь в пыли всё.
<doronskiy> по-моему, в юнити просто сенсорс
<Sergey_IT> можно psensor поставить - на панели будет
<doronskiy> не думаю, что проц нагрелся. в топе очевидно недостаток озу
<doronskiy> *очевиден
<Alagos> Блин...
<Sergey_IT> топ может как и у меня что то не то показывать
<Alagos> Нижний вентилятор стоял мёртво
<Alagos> Но это вина девушки. Она кусок защитной решетки отламала. Теперь там дырка...
<Alagos> Даже не отламала. Она ложила его на одеяло и он так сильно перегревался что решетка поплавилась и немного поламалась
<doronskiy> не дырка, а проем
<doronskiy> :)
<Alagos> Ок, отверстие)
<Alagos> Неужели 12.04 из-за этого тормозила?
<Kyshtynbai> Нифига себе он у тебя греется. Аж пластик проплавил.
<Kyshtynbai> Ну всякое может быть... ты его запустил, Вентилятор-то?
<Alagos> У меня он вообще не греется, это девушка
<Alagos> Угу, крутиться теперь
<Alagos> Но она уже так не делает, прошла реабилитационные курсы)
<Kyshtynbai> ну пусть повтыкает часог, потом проверишь).
<Alagos> А, я забыл уточнить.
<Alagos> Сейчас у меня 10.04
<Alagos> И система работает более-менее
<Alagos> А до этого стояло 12.04, сильно тормозило и я её снёс, так как спешил, нужна была рабочая среда стабильная
<doronskiy> скорее всего, это было временное явление, с чем-то связанное
<Kyshtynbai> Ой, не знаю. Если мы сопоставим тормоза и стоящий вентилятор, то в принципе логично предпололжить включение тротлинга. Не уверен, что тут сильную роль играет де.
<Kyshtynbai> Хотя не знаю точно).
<doronskiy> да нет, 10 и 12 примерно одинаково шустро работают
<Alagos> А какая шустрее?
<doronskiy> у меня на работе компу 4 года, там бы разница была заметна
<Alagos> Мне 12.04 больше нравиться, в ней уже удобнее стало.
<[koshka]> инет =\ вообще как не знаю кто
<doronskiy> мне кажется, 12 пошустрее, но, честно говоря, на 10 у меня было много компиза
<Alagos> Я давно уже перестал играть в эти игры)
<doronskiy> я вообще не играю в игры
<Alagos> Минимализм, даже на производительном железе
<Alagos> О!
<Alagos> Так теперь я смогу пройди Deus Ex)
<Kyshtynbai> Под вайном чтоль раскочегарил?
<Kyshtynbai> или по-простому, в виртуалке)?
<Alagos> Я думаю злобнофорточку накатить
<doronskiy> мда, это единственный продукт, который я покрутил летом. наверное, даже около половины прошел)
<doronskiy> хорошая вещь
<doronskiy> спокойная, непринужденная)
<Alagos> У меня в прошлый раз Deus Ex шла с огромными лагами на зле вытянутая просто процессором core i5 2300
<Alagos> Я думал что это сложность такая) Пока не допёр что видео не тянет)
<Alagos> Зато lineage, warcraft, dota, assasin's creed, diablo 3 - все летало)
<Alagos> я уверовал в то, что в будущем может быть один проц, который будет рулить всё и больше ничего
<doronskiy> и этот проц будет находиться не у тебя дома
<doronskiy> он будет облачным
<Alagos> Зришь в корень ;-)
<Alagos> Блин, снова этот вентилятор стал
<doronskiy> это не я. мысль очент старая
<Kyshtynbai> видимо оплавление не прошло даром для механики(.
<Alagos> Надежда на то, что это автоматическое выключение после достаточного охлаждения - медленно покидает...
<Alagos> Что вы скажете? Стоит снова пробовать поставить 12.04 на hp 530? И тыкать его в 2д режиме)
<Kyshtynbai> да вряд ли... это надо датчики ставить, логику какую-то делать, кулеры в ноутах такого рода мне кажется по-простому устроены. Питание есть - должен жужжать.
<Alagos> я тоже так думаю
<Kyshtynbai> Пойду-ка я спать.
<Alagos> Но не могу понять почему он то жужжит то нет.
<Alagos> Kyshtynbai: приятных. А чего так рано?
<Kyshtynbai> мерси). где ж рано, два часа.
<Alagos> у меня только 12)
<Kyshtynbai> Прибалтика?
<Alagos> Киев)
<Kyshtynbai> не понял) в киеве -1
<Kyshtynbai> час
<Kyshtynbai> ааа
<Alagos> 23.53 у меня сейчас)
<Alagos> Просто перевод был разный, вроде
<Kyshtynbai> у нас же часы переводили и заморозили дада
<Alagos> угу
<Kyshtynbai> осспади, кто-то с айпив6
<Alagos> ух
 * Kyshtynbai ушел спать.
<Alagos> А 12.10 кто-то ставил?
<Alagos> Как она?
<Scrimmer> Я ставил
<Alagos> Остался на ней или откатился?
<Scrimmer> мне она больше нравится по стабильности и внешнему виду, чем 12.04
<Alagos> Даже так? Мне внешний вид тоже по душе, буду накатывать пробовать
#ubuntu-ru 2012-11-27
<MrKritik> test
<ubuntuhelp> MrKritik, Fail!
<m0nster> hi
<Onkeltem> Привет
<Onkeltem> Думал написать что извините за оффтопик...
<Onkeltem> Но потом решил, что раз это про красноглазых, то нет
<Onkeltem> Что купить можно в аптеке чтобы на вторые сутки идти?
<Onkeltem> Ну, чтобы не спать.
<shenmue> нет такого
<m0nster> пурген выпей... не укснешь
<shenmue> спать нужно иначе психической растройство получишь
<shenmue> кое*
<Onkeltem> shenmue: да мне ж не на постоянку, мне чтобы на норм график перейти. Иначе не выходит.
<Onkeltem> К 11-12 начнется такой расколбас...
<Onkeltem> Вот не хотелось бы
<m0nster> Onkeltem: настойка женьшени в аптеке продается
<m0nster> только смотри чтоб передоза не было
<m0nster> а то такие галюны получишь
<m0nster> и он на спирту, за руль низя!
<Onkeltem> > Препарат не рекомендуется применять во второй половине дня во избежание нарушений сна. -- то что надо
<Onkeltem> m0nster: спасибо :)
<m0nster> не за что... :) многолетний опыт работы в апт. сети не прошел даром :)
<Onkeltem> m0nster: ты скажи вот только, это ведь посильнее растворимого кофе Nescafe в железной банке?
<m0nster> Onkeltem: кофе из банки гавно... зеленый чай намного лучше тонизирует
<m0nster> в кофе кофеина меньше чем в зеленом чае намного!
<Onkeltem> m0nster: а, не люблю зеленый чай. Без сахара мне горько, а с сахором он противный
<m0nster> :)
 * JohnDoe_71Rus лапух. погасил сетевой интерфейс в сеансе удаленного доступа
<Kyshtynbai> JohnDoe_71Rus: народная примета: настраивать файрволл или интерфейс по ssh - к дальней дороге :).
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Kyshtynbai: хуже. там w2k8 и radmin
<aristos> 1
<aristos> Всем привет, только поставил убу на ноут и он не видит usb  порты. Как можно исправить?
<Hanno4ka> кувалдой по портам)))
<aristos> пробывал (
<Hanno4ka> ну тогда не знаю, может еще газовой гарелкой?
<aristos> думаешь поможет?  надо попробывать...
<aristos> я так понимаю что гуру линукса тут нет  )
<Hanno4ka> есть, просто они спят)
<aristos> блин, а когда здесь народ есть бывает?
<aristos> вечером?
<Hanno4ka> ну, через часика 2 примерно будет бум активности
<Hanno4ka> но это так, субъективно
<aristos> Хоть какая то зацепка )
<aristos> всеравно спасибо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> aristos: lsusb чего пишет?
<m0nster> aristos: уснул?
<Hanno4ka> думаю, у него что-то с инетом случилось( жаль, что именно тогда, когда гуру проснулись)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: вы мне льстите. я скромный падаван
<baronos> у меня теряет юсб когда из суспенд выходит. и то в основном теряет юсб-3
<JohnDoe_71Rus> baronos: было похожее. после спящего режима теряло мышь на ноуте. вылечилось ядром новей
<baronos> угу, я pf ядро поставил и проблемы ушли)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> причем было несколько раз. нормально - новое ядро + проблема - новое ядро + нет проблемы - новое ядро + опять проблема - нормально
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чего то они там ломали
<Hanno4ka> baronos: а вы у нас вроде гуру гнома?
<Hanno4ka> !baranos
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='baranos'
<Hanno4ka> Оо а разве не было описания?
<Kyshtynbai> !baronos
<ubuntuhelp> Основной пользователь GNOME Shell в комьюнити. По всем вопросам о GNOME 3 к нему.
<Hanno4ka> ой, миоая у меня опечатка )
<Hanno4ka> ммм...  а как запустить программу из консоли и освободить консольку?
<baronos> не простого гнома, а золотого
<Kyshtynbai> & ф конце
<Hanno4ka> baronos: есть вопрос такой - где можно почитать описание всяких пльшек 3 гнома? таки решила дать ему шанс...
<Hanno4ka> Kyshtynbai: спасибо
<baronos> пльшек  это что?
<Hanno4ka> плюшек, ну например, в кедах можно настраивать края экрана, типа того, горячие клавиши там всякие....
<Kyshtynbai> Ухахахаха
<Kyshtynbai> В гноме этого делать или нельзя, или через задницу).
<baronos> тебе только идти на extensions.gnome.org и там ставить расширения по своему вкусу
<Hanno4ka> ну ладно, а можно в нем настроить список приложений в меню?
<Kyshtynbai> ...
<Kyshtynbai> там нет меню
<Kyshtynbai> :) .
<baronos> Hanno4ka: https://extensions.gnome.org/ выбирай
<Hanno4ka> ну тогда эта штука, со списком установленных программ
<Kyshtynbai> Нафига им шифрованное соединение, ай вандер.
<baronos> её через alacarte редактировать
<Hanno4ka> ясно, уже хорошо) я пока перезагружусь в него,...
<bane> Hanno4ka: зря ты обнадежила человека. не будут ему через два часа помогать
<Hanno4ka> ммм... а как в 3 гноме свернуть окно?
 * baronos никогда там не сворачивает окна
<baronos> установи gnome-tweak-tool
<baronos> в нем выставишь показывать все кнопки, там же и будут мало-мальские настройки гном3
<Hanno4ka> а где тут индикатор сообщений?
<baronos> он тут не нужен
<Hanno4ka> почему?
<baronos> но если тебе не охото пропускать сообщения которые в трее сидят то ставь это расширения https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/150/message-notifier/
<baronos> эмпати интегрирован в ДЕ, висит в процессах, если придет сообщение то ты увидешь его в трее. но если используешь другой клиент то тут я хз, вроде для интеграции пиджина были на сайте.
<Hanno4ka> просто у меня конверсатион подсвечивал индикатор - так что я всегда видела, что кото-то что-то тут написал, но будет ли он с этим расширением работать? я не знаю, но попробую)
<Hanno4ka> и у меня мазиловский почтовик
<baronos> я gmail notify использую расширение. оно в хроме потом сразу открывает его. А расширение message-notify покажет что было сообщение. А вообще в нижнем правом углу находится трей, там будет сообщение из контактов, даже окно с сообщениями
<baronos> не надо открывать, можно в нотифайке ответить сразу.
<Hanno4ka> эм.. а как поставить расширения?
<artus> через расширятор
<artus> утра всем
<bane> трям
<baronos> там переключатель на сайте в расширениях есть, если нет, то по какой то странной причине в браузере не установлен плагин интеграции с гном-шелл
<baronos> Hanno4ka: а какая убунту стоит?
<bane> пщщв
<bane> пщщв - означает good
<bane> это правильное слово
<Hanno4ka> 12.04
<baronos> норм
<bane> ууу:)консерваторша:)
<Hanno4ka> спс, просто я через оперу открыла)
<bane> а как вы думаете, какой фоллаут был лучшим?
<baronos> для меня был второй
<Hanno4ka> а перезагружать шелл нужно?
<baronos> alt-f2 вводишь букву r и энтер, хотя хз, с сайта должны вкл. расштиение сами
<bane> baronos: насоветовал:)\
<baronos> гы :D
<baronos> ну это же недоубунтугном3 :D
<bane> это просто недогном3
<baronos> везде он работает отлично, кроме убунту ;)
<bane> нюню. оно везде такое. он бай дизайн такое
<johnnix> Уважаемые, вопрос назрел. При подключении через PulseAudio играет только одна колонка
<aristos> 1
<johnnix> Что я делаю не так?
<aristos> блин зашел )
<aristos> Всем привет
<baronos> bane: А ты перешел на firefox?!
<aristos> Ребят подскажите  плиз при установки любых программ пишет Установка или удаление пакетов программ не удалось.
<baronos> через консоль попробуй, может там процесс apt висит
<aristos> я 1 день как с линуксом знаком,  а что надо прописать?
<Hanno4ka> sudo apt-get install мойпакет
<baronos> попробуй например sudo apt-get update
<aristos> так вроде написал чтение списков пакетов готово ща проверим
<baronos> потом sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<aristos> файл качаю для теста пока недает
<aristos> 5 сек
<Hanno4ka> baronos: а что можно с этим сделать? (gnome-tweak-tool:22371): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.gnome.shell.extensions.user-theme' is not installed
<aristos> При обработке следующих пакетов произошли ошибки:
<aristos>  xl2tpd
<aristos> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<aristos> aristos@aristos-HP-Pavilion-dv7-Notebook-PC:~$
<aristos> Вот что написал (
<baronos> Hanno4ka: нужно установить gnome-shell-extension
<aristos> я так понял l2tp шалит?
<aristos> настройки
<baronos> aristos: ps ax | grep dpkg
<baronos> если процесс висит то хлопни его sudo kill -9 номер процесса
<aristos> а для сайников как узнать номер процесса?
<aristos> чайников
<baronos> Hanno4ka: гыы, в убунту нет по-умолчанию этого пакета :D
<Hanno4ka> baronos: это пакет или что?
<Hanno4ka> baronos: и где его найти?
<Hanno4ka> нашла в блоге у ская)
<Hanno4ka> baronos: но этого пакетв все равно нету(
<baronos> Hanno4ka: добавь ппа https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/gnome3
<bane> baronos: а нафиг мне фф?
<baronos> bane: он же меньше жрет :)
<Hanno4ka> baronos: всеравно не аходит(
<aristos> 1
<bane> ну жрет то не от того, что лучше сделан.а только потому, что в памяти ток текущая вкладка. тормоз он изза этого
<bane> плюс неудобен
<baronos> Hanno4ka: gnome-shell-extensions
<baronos> одну букву я не дописал, а ты табом не пользуешся, позорница :)
<Hanno4ka> baronos: от не надо, он мне не находил ничего похожего, пока не обновила список пакетов через синоптик) а до этого с консольки апдейтила
<bane> Зачем Медведев нарядился так, будто ему предстоит ехать "на терки" - уму непостижимо; просто любит наряжаться; художественные законы диктуют. Но это ладно. В том же ролике Медведев заявил, что намерен продолжать бороться за ужесточение нак
<baronos> позорница, после добавления не обновилась :D
<bane> красиво сказано:)
<bane> baronos: не ругай ребенка
<baronos> Hanno4ka: после как установишь рестартони гш, и перезапусти gnome-tweak-tool
<bane> вообще эта вот комиссия - это ужас. ревизоры, блин. я домой хочу. и все хотят
<Hanno4ka> ммм... а какой версии шелл с репов - 3.6 или 3.4?
<bane> cvtifyyjt\
<bane> смешанное
<bane> часть 3.6
<bane> часть 3.4
<bane> это в 12.10
<baronos> в 12.04 3.4
<SergeyIT> Ревизор - это классика
<bane> в 12.04 часть 3.4
<bane> часть - 3.2
<bane> SergeyIT: это фантастика
 * baronos сейчас слушает "Tina Turner - Simply The Best"
 * bane сейчас не слушает "Tina Turner - Simply The Best"
<Dmitrix> Привет! кто знает как бороться с переполнением ThunBird? у меня 10 компов юзают почту объёмом ~ 400гб, переодически диск забивается до отказа
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Dmitrix: молоточком потяжелее по шаловливым ручкам которые пользуют почту. для профилактики проводить еженедельно )
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, быстро ты его захватила ;)
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: ммм... кого?
<SergeyIT> "(01:41:33 PM) Hanno4ka left the room (quit: Quit: Пошла захватывать этот бренный мир...)."
<Kyshtynbai> imap юзать вместо поп?
<Scrimmer> утрчеко доброе всем
<Hanno4ka> хо-хо-хо
<Scrimmer> Hanno4ka, ?)
<Dmitrix> где можно логи бесед посмотреть? ссылки с http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc не работают
<[Raiden]> в логах твоего клиента
<tagezi> всем привет
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/8507350
<[Raiden]> ку
<baronos> ужс :)
<[Raiden]> рядом там ещё гента+ кде на ноутбуке
<Dmitrix> Raiden: я хочу посмотреть что писали пока мой клиент был отключен
<[Raiden]> ругали какого-то Dmitrix
<[Raiden]> )
<Dmitrix> Raiden: так а я думаю почему мне никто не пишет, оказывается эмпати отключился
<[Raiden]> я кажется находил как-то лог в гугле
<[Raiden]> Хм, и правда линк мертвый
<[Raiden]> жди пока починят
<[Raiden]> Dmitrix: попробуй это http://logs.ubuntu.ru/
<baronos> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/11/27/%23ubuntu-ru.html
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кошмар. "все ходы записаны" (с)
<[Raiden]> улыбайтесь, вас снимает скрытая камера
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не правда, дядечка, ваша. нету у меня никаких камИр
<Dmitrix> блин, так и знал что никто не знает что делать с thunderbird =(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Dmitrix: [14:19]	Kyshtynbai: imap юзать вместо поп? не вариант?
<Dmitrix> imap и юзается
<[Raiden]> а что с ним делать? Я пользуюсь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Dmitrix: 400 гигов это база? не сами сообщения
<Dmitrix> у меня почта 400гб =(, я думал TH умеет циклически перезаписывать файлы, а вот фиг там
<Dmitrix> катастрофа короче =(
<[Raiden]> напиши на форум
<[Raiden]> в 12 году оказываетяс было 3 пятницы 13
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> а зачем нужно такое колличество почты? 400 гигов - это что, колекция любимый фильмов?
<Hanno4ka> это перебор для одного года, поэтому год сойдет с ума и наступит апокалипсис)
<[Raiden]> по апокалипсису с ума сходят из-за майя. Но у них на самом деле сложный календарь с несколькими видами счёта
<[Raiden]> и заканчивается 1 из циклов , а не календар ьвообще
<[Raiden]> в декабре будет 5 понeдельников, 5 вторников, 5 воскресений. - если инет не врёт )
<Hanno4ka> http://t.co/GRP7oGWb
<[Raiden]> есть ещё часы электроника советские. Там календарь ограничен. Не помню год правда, толи 2008 толи 2018
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> в первых нескольких моделях
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: у меня электроника 55. выпуска уже беларусь а не ссср. календарь до 2018 или 2019 точто не помню
<[Raiden]> ясно )
<[Raiden]> сча у них уже 7хх , на китайском железе
<[Raiden]> 77a
<[Raiden]> в ларьке видел в москве
<[Raiden]> хотя это другая тема )
<Egup> Всем привет!
<Egup> Если помните я вчера писал насчет Yandex bar так вот если каму интересно можете посмотреть https://nb-no.add-ons.mozilla.com/ru/firefox/addon/yandexbar/reviews/
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: кто такой Кам и почему все причитают, что ему что-то интересно?
<[Raiden]> я не в курсе.
<skai-falkorr> почему нужно его одобрение. мол если ему интересно - то вот вам. КАМ - Комиссия Аналитического Мышления? занимается одобрением ссылок?
<skai-falkorr> но это все лирика. я наконец отдефрагментировал внешний хард
 * skai-falkorr почесал [koshka] за ушком
<[Raiden]> с какой фс?
<[Raiden]> У меня сча бтр, утилита btrfs имеет опцию defrag
<[Raiden]> вроде работает
<skai-falkorr> с нтфс. мнежж на работе с него смотреть кины
<skai-falkorr> так бы я его с радостью в ехт4 держал бы
<[Raiden]> ясно
<skai-falkorr> сча сто гигов касла на него перекину и освобожу место на харде - буду потом ставить кубунту и смотреть, что в 12.10 навертели
<[Raiden]> а дефраг с винды делал или как
<skai-falkorr> с венды
<skai-falkorr> под ляпихом то его не сделать нормально
<skai-falkorr> мастер троллинга была фиби буфэ:)
<skai-falkorr> истинного троллинга, а не того, что школота выдает за таковой, психуя, что их оскорбляют и успокаивая себя, что их просто троллят
<skai-falkorr> буду.... наверное, в выходные доставать тебя по кедовопросам. выдержу пару недель, а потом снесу их нафиг, ибо страшно
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> только я всего не знаю. Пользуюсь постоянно кде 4 год и только тем что мне от них надо.
<brestows> skai-falkorr: ничего страшного нет в кедах :) главное шнурки уметь завязвать
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<shenmue> хм.. кому интересный вопрос?
<andrex> мене мене
<shenmue> "как 3g модем подключить к ноуту на ubuntu 12.10?"
<andrex> какой мопед?
<shenmue> ответ не правильный. правильный ответ "через usb" . ваше очко уходит в зал. вы самое слабое звено
<[Raiden]> ))
<andrex> ну к примеру у меня есть wi-fi 3g мопед zte ваш аргумент некатит
<shenmue> ваше очко возвращется из зала =)
<Sergey_IT> правильный ответ - руками
<artus> кхмм
<artus> andrex, ммм, че это твое очко по рукам то ходить?
<Sergey_IT> у него перебор
<artus> ну так сатурну больше не наливать
<andrex> хм это надо у шенму спрашивать
 * andrex забрал паспорт у shenmue
<andrex> работать негро
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Есть контакт.
<indifferent_> Подскажите кто нибудь что сделать чтобы вифи после установки дров запускалась автоматом а не только после "modprobe ...". Я уже весь свой мозг сломал и гугл замучил. Ubuntu 12.10
<andrex> man 5 modules
<andrex>  /etc/modules
<andrex> man insmod
<bosyi> кто юзает кде и фаерфокс?
<indifferent_> а что  добавлять insmod-ом в modules фаил который с "modprobe ..." прям из ядра?
<Sergey_IT> bosyi, кедофоксеры
<indifferent_> andrex спасибо, разобрался помогло.
<bosyi> извольте, кедофоксерам не повезло, потому что по умолчанию они (кде и фаерфокс) не интегрированны
<bosyi> нужно ставить какой то пакет.. который с новой версией 17.0 не работает, можно откатится на 16.0.2 но это костыль
<tagezi> а разве у [Raiden] не фокс в системе?
<[Raiden]> да
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну раз у тебя стоит фаерфокс. я думаю там не много проблем с установкой
<[Raiden]> так же
<[Raiden]> как везде
<indifferent_> может кто-нибудь еще подсказать. При попытке любого выхода через wi-fi компьютер жестко виснет. только ресет. приэтом пинги в инет проходят нормально. Куда копать?
<tagezi> indifferent_: ну если ты ещё не готов бросить всё это, то для начало можно посмотреть что вешает систему
<tagezi> а потом погуглить.. или сначала погуглить, а потом посмотреть и опять погуглить
<Sergey_IT> indifferent_, через нм настраивал?
<indifferent_> нет. не готов. Намер таки мигрировать в линух окончательно. Гуглю. похожей проблемы пока не нашел. Как посмотреть что вешает?
<indifferent_> Подключение к точке да. Дрова ставил сам
<Sergey_IT> если через нм, отключи для начала ipv6
<[Raiden]> у тебя пробелмы прут сразу ещё до твоего полного перехода на линукс. Вайфай вешает комп. ты реально совсем хочешь на него перейти?
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> indifferent_: http://spider.bsyteam.net/category/linux
<tagezi> d cfvjv ybpe
<tagezi> в самом низу
<Sergey_IT>  tagezi, круто!
<tagezi> вообще проблема встречалась в 10.04 часто, сейчас вроде не ломали ничего )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну у человека работает *пожимает плечами*
<indifferent_> неожиданно! Ща попробую все вкупе и IP и это.
<tagezi> вкупе не стоит
<tagezi> лучше сначало просто айпи
<[Raiden]> bosyi: http://ppa.launchpad.net/blue-shell/firefox-kde/ubuntu/
<[Raiden]> bosyi: ещё в системсеттингс есть выбор прогармм по умолчанию, там следует выбрать фф
<[Raiden]> это линк на реп,линк на ппа лень искать
<[Raiden]> что в общем 1 и то же
<bosyi> [Raiden], спс
<bosyi> я на форуме недавно тему создавал по этому поводу
<rekcuFniarB> А ни у кого нет проблем с невидимыми клизмоидами? У меня часы с циферблатом невидимы, одни кончики стрелок только видны. Похоже, от темы плазмы не зависит. Если удалить и заново добавить этот плазмоид, то отображается, но после перезахода в кеды исч
<rekcuFniarB> езает опять.
<bosyi> добавлял реп, ставил пакет, но оно пока с 17.0 не работает, нужно подождать пока обновят пакет интеграции
<[Raiden]> тебе оттуда нужен только пакет  firefox-kde-support.
<tagezi> indifferent_: помогло?
<bosyi> [Raiden], с 17.0 работает?
<[Raiden]> bosyi: тогда взможно я не знаю. У меня фф 17 и такой пакет
<[Raiden]> угу
<bosyi> проверим тогда сейчас..
<mayday> утро
<indifferent_> нипомогло ни изменения в биос ни IP6. причем заметил что зависании начинают ползти артефакты в верхнм углу экрана как в дешевых фильмах провирусы. конфликт с видюхой или просто побочный эффект?
<[Raiden]> вот ещё тему можешь поставить http://oxygenkde.altervista.org/
<bosyi> та как бы внешний вид меня не волнует)
<tagezi> indifferent_: тогда давай с самого начала
<tagezi> indifferent_: что у тебяза машинка?
<Sergey_IT> что за вайфай, какой дистр?
<indifferent_> core i7 8Gb gtx560ti Dlink Dwa525
<tagezi> indifferent_: дистр какой?
<indifferent_> Ubuntu 12.10  предыдущие версии так и не встали ни вкакую
<[Raiden]> bosyi: с ним в общем чуть получше http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1127/h_1354045207_9444302_d71f48e341.png
<indifferent_> Дрова на видео ручками воткнуты
<tagezi> indifferent_: у тебя ноут или дестоп?
<indifferent_> деск
<[Raiden]> 12.10 не самая удачная версия на мой взгляд. Но это мы переживем :) К  тому же не так долго ждать, если подумать.
<bosyi> [Raiden], не работает
<[Raiden]> bosyi: а что конкретно не работает?
<[Raiden]> может я просто не пользуюсь и не замечаю
<bosyi> например, в загрузках "окрыть папку содержащую файл"
<Sergey_IT> indifferent_, что то с этой длинк одни проблемы... (
<tagezi> да, и решений никто не предлогает
<[Raiden]> у меня открывает. У меня правда профиль фф очень древний. Может поэтому
<[Raiden]> не знаю
<indifferent_> Семера пахала без проблем. есть еще оди адаптер но сегодля ставить уже не буду.
<tagezi> indifferent_: ну, ты не сравнивай семёру и убунту.. вот если бы ты сказал, что в 10.04 пахало... а винда тут не показатель... там многое что работает
<tagezi> иногда)
<[Raiden]> сча под нвоым юзером гляну
<indifferent_> я больше к вопросу о возможности брака адаптера.
<Sergey_IT>  indifferent_, это читал - http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=142214.15
<tagezi> indifferent_: http://snowdimon.blogspot.ru/2012/04/wi-fi-d-link-dwa-525-ubuntu.html
<tagezi> почти одно и тоже кинули )))
<indifferent_> у меня что то не находит этой rt2800pci но ща все равно попробую
<[Raiden]> bosyi: да, похоже не пашет. ПОд новым профилем спросило что делать.
<[Raiden]> под старым всё ок
<bosyi> [Raiden], если мне откатиться до 16.0.2 будет работать)
<[Raiden]> сам решай
<tagezi> indifferent_: что значит не находит?
<indifferent_> ни после lshw -C network ни lsmod
<tagezi> indifferent_: савсем савсем вайфая не видит?
<indifferent_> возможно все таки ее сначала вынуть надо
<indifferent_> нет RT5360
<tagezi> дай посмотреть что пишет
<tagezi> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<indifferent_> http://paste.pro/5162654
<tagezi> продукт: RT5360 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R
<tagezi> что он там тебе не пишет?
<indifferent_> в обоих постах как вражеский указан rt2800pci. Я так думаю завтра сотру все дрова начисто и попробую по интсрукции. Сегодня уже не буду морочиться. Спать надо.  Огромное вам спасибо за помощь!Завтра вечером рбязательно отпишусь.
<tagezi> indifferent_: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=186654.15
<tagezi> тоже решение
<tagezi> indifferent_: то что мы тебе скинули раньше со сборкой дров rt2800 тебе не подходит
<Sergey_IT> лучшее решение - сменить вайфай
<tagezi> indifferent_: у тебя чип другой стоит.. хотя и карта также называется
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, лучшее решение жить высоко в горах )))
<indifferent_> Блин.
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, мы с тобой там и живем ;)
<indifferent_> Ладн. Все завтра! все покурю и поэксперементирую. Еще раз спасибо. А то я залипаю. Все ссыли сохранил. вечером отпишусь.
<indifferent_> еще раз спс
<[Raiden]> bosyi: можешь сделать такой костыль. выбрать в настройках фф -приложения, для file  дельфина. будет открывать и папку и файлы, но с запуском дельфина.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> хорошо что я переношу свой пофиль долгое время...
<tagezi> все мночи
<[Raiden]> бб
<[koshka]> привет коты)
<[Raiden]> винда, макось все же для написания софта боеле пригодны. Из-за тог очто там 1 де и апи\аби
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> привет
<bosyi> да, работает
<[Raiden]> bosyi: когда обновится пакет, если это прозойдет, уберешь в настрйоках...
<Alagos> Привет. А как на ubuntu сделать загрузочную флешку с victoria?
<shenmue> виктория это что?
<Alagos> Это проверка жесткого диска
<shenmue> оно в виде исошки ?
<Alagos> Не знаю
<Alagos> Как повезёт)
<shenmue> у тебя нет этой программы что ли?
<Sergey_IT> стартап диск креатор
<Sergey_IT> если из исошки
<[Raiden]> это програмка под дос вроде
<[Raiden]> на фоурме спроси, я не делал
<Alagos> Нет, там не исо, файлики...
<Alagos> *.ini, *.com, *.txt, *.lnk
<shenmue> хм... чем стандартные средства не устраивают?
<Alagos> Ладно, в задницу извращенство. Чем можно с установочной флешки ubuntu прогнать диск на битые сектора?
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, freeDOS поставь и пользуй
<shenmue> фск бэдблокс и там чот еще
<Alagos> Sergey_IT: Я понял свою ошибку) freeDOS установлен, вот только я не умею им пользоваться
<shenmue> пичем не обязательно с установочного
<Alagos> Ок, спасибо
<[Raiden]> Alagos: badblocks
<Alagos> [Raiden]: Спасибо
<[Raiden]> номера секторов в конце выдаст, можно скармливать мкфс для обхода
<Alagos> Та диск новый
<Alagos> Нужно проверить ести ли бэды вообще
<shenmue> нету
<shenmue> можешь не искать
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> вообще по моему эти данные в смарт хранятся
<[Raiden]> на саомом деле 50 на 50. но если они есть, ты их проверкой поверхности не найдешь. Т.к. они отремапятся диском.
<[Raiden]> можно в смарте количество ремапов смотреть. если больше 0 то беды есть
<shenmue> ну собстна смарт этим и обязан заниматся
<[Raiden]> вот когда ремапить уже некуда или диск старый, тогда да
<shenmue> у меня хард 8 декабря 2003 года выпуска
<shenmue> бэдов нет =)
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, у меня и старше есть, тоже нормальные
<shenmue> радует что на совесть сделанно =)
<Alagos> ))
<Alagos> Вот скачал iso, но через usb creator не выходит записать, чего-то.
<Alagos> Я выбираю образ, а оно всё-равно ubuntu пишет
<shenmue> как же вы любити сами себе проблемы создавать
<shenmue> и  другим
<shenmue> в гугле linux badblocks
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, dd попробуй
<Alagos> ок
<[koshka]> Alagos, !
<Alagos> [koshka]: Ваша киска скушает вискас? :)
<Alagos> [koshka]: ты как талисман сообщества)
<[koshka]> Alagos, ну да) куда без меня то. я их люблю же!
<[koshka]> уже лет 5 как люблю
<Alagos> Кого их?
<[koshka]> ну вот Артуса, Ская
<[koshka]> Бароноса ))
<Alagos> а...
<Alagos> А меня?
<Alagos> А [Raiden]-a?, a Sergey_IT?
<[koshka]> и тебя, и Сергея )
<[koshka]> и mva
<shenmue> мужики я вам сочувствую
<andrex> xD
<Alagos> shenmue: а чего? Думаешь это смертельно? :-)
<Alagos> Парни уже 5 лет продержались и не умерли)
<andrex> вах седьмой час, я спать...
<Alagos> Снов
<[koshka]> :D
<[koshka]> Серёжа) как дела?
<Alagos> Всё отлично
<Alagos> Когда в гости приедешь? :)
<[koshka]> ох, Киев)
<Alagos> Я знаю чем тебя заманить. У нас инет хороший)
<[koshka]> не знаю ))
<[koshka]> у меня дома тоже нормальный инет))
<[koshka]> а сейчас еще месяц практики у городского провайдера, и может 100мб выпрошу :D
<Alagos> бгг)
<Alagos> 100 мб бесплатный выпросишь?
<[koshka]> ну да
<Alagos> А что ты на практике у провайдера делаешь?
<[koshka]> хз еще) с 3 числа практика
<Alagos> А что за образование?
<[koshka]> а ты не помнишь?))
<Alagos> Та уже подзабыл)
<[koshka]> ну типа кодер же
<[koshka]> как там погодка в Киеве?
<Alagos> погода...
<Alagos> Та я не замечаю)
<Alagos> Нормальная, наверно)
<Alagos> А на чём кодишь?
<[koshka]> да ну на си вроде как должна )))))))
<[koshka]>  у нас погодка зашибись. на днях +16 обещают)
<Alagos> Должна на С а на деле что выходит?
#ubuntu-ru 2012-11-28
<Onkeltem> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=163020 - может ли кто-нибудь подтвердиь?
<bane_> - Всем сотрудникм отдела ХХ собраться срочно собраться на совещание. Тема совещания "А я вам говорил".
<bane_> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<m0nster> hi
<jlewka> всем привет
<bane> ну чтож. настроил себе место рабочее
<jlewka> народ, подскажите, а что означает событие в zabbix "Less than 25% free in the history cache" ?
<bane> думаю, именно то, что и написано
<jlewka> окей, что такое history cache ?
<bane> кеш истории
<bane> оно же лога
<jlewka> можешь ткнуть где в системе его посмотреть?
<jlewka> чего то все равно не очень понимаю
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг.
<sets88> Народ, вопрос на засыпку: "как узнать mac сервера к которому в данный момент подключен по pppoe?"
<JohnDoe_71Rus> arp запрос?
<sets88> arp с ip работает
<sets88> да и потом кого спрашивать?
<indifferent> чем можно снять образ диска со старфорсом и потом его зарезать? Лицензия есть но состояние диска уже вызывает опасения а ПО специфическое и уже не поддерживается.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> sets88: arp -a выдаст активную таблицу
<sets88> JohnDoe_71Rus я сначала тоже подумал выдаст, но она пуста, но потом понял что там и не может быть того мака, т.к. у pppoe сервера нет ip
<Kyshtynbai> шо?
<jlewka> indifferent, dd ?
<jlewka> подскажите, что такое history cache  :-[ ?
<indifferent> уже пробую. Думал может еще что то есть.
<sets88> ктонибудь знает как решить?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> sets88: чего решить?
<sets88> JohnDoe_71Rus как узнать mac сервера к которому в данный момент подключен по pppoe?
<baronos> ты как Митник, позвони туда где сервер, и скажи охраннику, чтоб продиктовал номер :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> sets88: по логике. клиент должен  знать куда стучать для ppoe, значит сервер на низком уровне должен вещать пакеты типа "я тут". снифать пакеты
<JohnDoe_71Rus> sets88: хацкер http://habrahabr.ru/post/130710/
<sets88> JohnDoe_71Rus снифать не вариант, мне нужно скриптик сбацать :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> снифать даже не надо. читай пост
<sets88> все это конечно круто, но у меня в сети 3 pppoe сервера
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и?
<sets88> еслибы он был один есть утилита pppoe-discovery или pppoe -d
<JohnDoe_71Rus> почему их 3? они разные или один провайдер
<sets88> если их 3 они все ответят на PADO, а к какому я в данный момент подключен
<sets88> они одинаковые, резервирование и все дела :)
<sets88> но маки разные :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а логи подключения, там нету ничего подобного?
<sets88> да там есть, но это не очень удобно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зато надежно
<sets88> можно еще так: grep rw-p /proc/1369/maps | sed -n 's/^\([0-9a-f]*\)-\([0-9a-f]*\) .*$/\1 \2/p' | head -n 3 | tail -n 1 | while read start stop; do gdb --batch --pid 1369 -ex "dump memory /dev/stdout 0x$start 0x$stop"; done | strings | grep MACREMOTE | tail -n 1 | cut -c 11-27
<sets88> 1369 это pid pppd
<sets88> JohnDoe_71Rus придется кучу проверок делать, может подключение отвалилось, но мак будет находиться в логах
<sets88> в общем не люблю парсить логи
<JohnDoe_71Rus> sets88: не знаю как pppd, некоторым демонам можно логи вынести в отдельныефайлы. тогда при рестарте сессии, если отвалился файл лога переписывать. в нем будет актуальные данные
<sets88> JohnDoe_71Rus в pppd тоже
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну вот, вариант
<sets88> JohnDoe_71Rus но это же логи :(
<sets88> JohnDoe_71Rus ненавижу их парсить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тебя никто не заставляет. один раз скрипт сбацал. дальше работает скрипт а не ты )
<sets88> вот например на сервер можно легко получить MAC без логов, вот так: /proc/1369/cmdline
<sets88> похоже так и придется делать, спасибо :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> sets88: может еще "развернуть" пакет во время работы сессии. но не факт что там не будет мак ближайшего узла
<sets88> JohnDoe_71Rus имеешь в виду снифером?
<jlewka> sets88, по моему парсинг логов куда проще чем твоя команда выше)
<sets88> jlewka эт точно, все некрасиво хоть в памяти искать хоть в логах, думал мож какая ниубдь утилита может мне выдать mac сервера
<JohnDoe_71Rus> sets88: а для каких целей тебе мак нужен
<sets88> JohnDoe_71Rus после того как узнаю мак смогу залогиниться на нужный сервер по ssh, а так приходится перебирать по очериди
<JohnDoe_71Rus> эм. раз это твои сервера. давай пойдем с другого конца. когда твой комп, получает сессию на сервере, сервер тебе отправляет емыл например. смотришь от кого последний емыл и все
<sets88> JohnDoe_71Rus  да просто хотелось бы скриптом реализовать
<jlewka> sets88, почту тоже можно парсить xD
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там не обязательно почта. например сервер пишет тебе в лог на твоей машине свой адрес. забыл как это называется когда логи собираешь
<sets88> кстати щас тоже самое спрашивал в англоязычном канале, один паренек советовал то одно то другое в конце концов сказал:
<sets88> sets88: ok then im out of clues for ya,, call the admin and have him give it to ya ;)
<sets88> пришлось ответить:
<sets88> SolarisB1y what is the worst thing in this story: i am admin :(
<sets88> jlewka это да, но проще логи тогда парсить :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> sets88: ты по консоли или в gui тоже немного разбираешься?
<jlewka> а насчет history cache не подскажет?
<bane> чечектотут?
<jlewka> спят все..
<baronos> аз есмь
<bane> не есмь, а читасмь. это библиотекасмь, а не продуктовый магазьм
<baronos> тиха тиха, скорость зашкаливает :D
<baronos> mate c compiz попробовать чтоли
<VMV> всем привет!
<VMV> подскажите что сделать чтоб k3b при каждом запуске не просила установить дополнительно кодирование мп3?
<bane> VMV: установи дополнительное кодирование мп3
<VMV> bane: спасибо)) я ж говорю, каждый раз устанавливает, и все равно просит
<bane> знач не устанавливает чегот по зависимостям. установи вручную
<VMV> а какой пакет для этого нужен?
<bane> райден придет - точно скажет
<VMV> ок
<sets88> JohnDoe_71Rus в основном конечно консоль, в гуи чуть чуть :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> жаль
<skai-falkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/11/28/women/
<skai-falkorr> цензуры в интернете нет и не будет, дааа... уж я верю нашему правительству в этом. так верю
<IchEsseDichAuf> как можно посягнуться на святое, на дом2?
<|rapidsp|> skai-falkorr: это фигня, с меня как то помню генеральный потребовал убрать секс из интернета...
<skai-falkorr> IchEsseDichAuf: я уверен, что дом2 не тронут, ибо оффлайновое развлечение рабов нельзя убирать. хлеба и зрелищ. а вот в сети можно и позакрывать голос
<baronos> я буду теперь с африканских серверов качать
<IchEsseDichAuf> меня, как не резидента упомянутой страны, эти проблемы лишь забавляют.
<skai-falkorr> а меня они бы удручали в любом случае. меня удручает любое проявление людской тупости
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/8524343?lastmod=1354101171614#comment-8526016
<IchEsseDichAuf> наверно грустно быть тобой.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "решили направить письмо президенту России с требованием закрыть программу "Дом-2"" не прошло и 4 лет )
<baronos> понятно гном ни кто не ждет на планшеты, он же не строит де для планшета.))
<skai-falkorr> IchEsseDichAuf: эт да. но я не могу относиться спокойно к тому, как звание "человека разумного" потирают об жопу. стыдно бывает быть человеком
<IchEsseDichAuf> skai-falkorr: разумного человека не бывает как вида.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: а ты будь, "прямоходячим" это уж точно не отнимут
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: отнимут:)люди деградируют быстрее, чем ты думаешь
<IchEsseDichAuf> хоспади, только сталин, только растрелы.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: ну будешь хомо-сигвеюс
<JohnDoe_71Rus> IchEsseDichAuf: Петр - бороды - топор
<IchEsseDichAuf> окно - лодки - европа
<skai-falkorr> рука лицо стена
<IchEsseDichAuf> кладбище гроб гроб
<[Raiden]> baronos: По ГШ сложно сказать чег оони реально хотели.
<skai-falkorr> baronos: тобиш то, что они вырезали из наутилуса функционал с подпиской, что плохо работает с сенсорным вводом - это не намек на планшеты?
<baronos> неа
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: какие 4 года?оно с 2004 года вышло.8 лет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: тем более. не слежу за этой передачей
<skai-falkorr> baronos: а гигантские элементы, присущие планшетным хигам, чтобы пальцами тыкать удобней было?
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: а я помню, что она ооочень долго идет
<[Raiden]> часы посередке как в иос тоже как бы ниочем не говорят, да и уклон в сторону фуллскрин юза  совершенно не говорит про думы о мелких экранах )
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: проверил по википедии - 2004 год. 8 лет страдает фигней
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: нене. тока десктопы без сенсора с 27" мониторами:)очевидно жеж
<[Raiden]> )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: если бы они 8 лет решали проблему с нехваткой жилья по стране. несколько городов наверно построили бы
<baronos> пультом или смартТВ жестом руки, чтоб кулаком как дал по иконке в приложении video и начал смотреть фильм
<[Raiden]> а даш на самом деле для тех кто плохо видит, а не то что вы могли подумать.
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: в гноме это не даш. это активитис вроде
<skai-falkorr> ну как то на а
<[Raiden]> ну ок
<baronos> да)))
<[Raiden]> я забыл )
<[Raiden]> цели просто не достигнуты. Поэтому появились слухи про ориентацию в основном на ноуты и десктопы. По сути цель была как и в метро. Одно для всего.
<[Raiden]> могу ещё добавить что не встречал столько пользователей хфце и кде  всего год назад.
<[Raiden]> )
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], я их как не встречал, так и не встречаю (
<[Raiden]> Я встречаю постоянно. Т.к бываю не только тут. Хотя и тут я как минимум знаю артуса с хфце.
<[Raiden]> в жабере на каналах федоры что удивительно, если учесть что шщапка продвигает гном, хватает и техз и других.
 * JohnDoe_71Rus в переходном состоянии с гнома 2 к lxde
<[Raiden]> Не всё так печально на самом деле. Те кому гном3 понравился тоже есть. И Благодаря каноникал к ним фактически можно пользователей юнити приписать
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> печаль в другом, то что де стало ещё больше. Ну моя по крайней мере печаль. Приходится например больше вопросов игнорировать. Т.к. все их изучать нет времени и смысла.
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/638475
<andrex> кхмблин
<SergeyIT> все к тому и идет
<andrex> вперед в прошлое
<SergeyIT> в светлое будущее
<SergeyIT> что то я не заметил, что кому то сейчас необходимо менять транзисторы в микросхемах
<|rapidsp|> ну я кстати недавно менял проц дома
<|rapidsp|> вобщем доволен)
<andrex> о черд, забыл сгонять в магаз радиотехники за лампами
<|rapidsp|> лампы слишком греются, приходится мокрую тряпку на них держать
<andrex> дорогая выкидывай все из дому, я компьютер купил)
<spectrum> подскажите плз, как вызвать настройку печати из консоли? Запамятовал, никак не найду
<andrex> sudo nano /etc/cups/cupsd.conf так?
<Delegero> Все привет. Не поможите с проблемой? Ксубунта сама не стартует. Чтобы она запустилась надо после груба жать до одури "вверх"
<Delegero> Тогда вылезает терминал и куча строчек (чаще всего - куча) повторяются.
<Delegero> А потом идет ровно, в смысле появляется оболочка.
<spectrum> спасибо,я вспомнил, system-config-printer
<jlewka> Delegero, стрелку вверх и все, больше нечего не жмешь?
<Delegero> А больше ничего  не надо.
<Delegero> Зато, если это не сделать, работать не будет.
<Delegero> Будет только черный экран.
<jlewka> Delegero, точно?)
<Delegero> Точно.
<jlewka> хм.. что нить другое не пробывал нажимать?
<Delegero> Что именно? Нет, не пробовал.
<jlewka> вниз к примеру :)
<jlewka> просто не представляю как кнопка вверх может чем то помогать..
<jlewka> если вверх помогает, то тогда людая клавиша помочь должна
<SergeyIT> в грубе первая запись выбирается, не?
<Delegero> Мышка - не помогает.
<Delegero> Да
<jlewka> SergeyIT, ну так он пишет, после груба :)
<SergeyIT> не заметил (
<jlewka> Delegero, на клаве попробуй, а не мышкой
<Delegero> М-м... Дело в том, что еще при установке заметил, что при загрузке именно вверх выводит в терминал...
<SergeyIT> прочитал "грубо жать" )
<jlewka> ~/.Xsessions смотрел чего там пишут?
<Delegero> Эм-м... ет. Я нуб. Только поставил.
<jlewka> SergeyIT, ы, система мазохистка...
<jlewka> ох..
<Delegero> Ytn nfrjuj afqkf
<Delegero> Нет такого файла
<Delegero> Тьфу, это в Х11
<Delegero> А что в нем надо смотреть?
<jlewka> Delegero, ~/.xsession-errors
<jlewka> так прально называется
<jlewka> Delegero, сорь, все убегать надо.. раб день закончился
<Delegero> Elfxb
<Delegero> Удачи
<skai-falkorr>  и
<skai-falkorr> baronos: все. я отказался от 666 park avenue
<baronos> skai-falkorr: шо скатился в пропасть сериальчик? я поглядел серий 4 и как то не впечатлило сильно)
<skai-falkorr> полная фигня
<baronos> ясно, ну тогдя я ничего не потерял)
<skai-falkorr> а я потерял. время и трафик
<skai-falkorr> Linux – операционная система как и Windows, но намного упрощённая в цветовой гамме и красоте самой системе, не тянет очень многие игры, в общем полная противоположность Windows. Но в отличие от Windows, не нуждается в антивирусе, ибо его
<skai-falkorr> встроенная защита настолько велика, что ее не может пробить не один вирус. ЭТА СИСТЕМА НЕ РАЗРУШИМА!!! Она не глючит, а если заглючит, то в окне есть программа, которая уберет все глюки, а еще имеет 4 рабочих стола. Эмблемой Linux
<skai-falkorr> является пингвин.
<skai-falkorr> моя хотетьт убить этого ребенка
 * baronos подавился эклером
<andrex> мдя
<skai-falkorr> ток пусть сначала даст программу, которая уберет все глюки. и пусть столов будет 4 а не шесть
<skai-falkorr> а встроенная защита велика, да. любой мужик умрет от зависти к такому размеру "защиты"
<|rapidsp|> программа зовется kill
<|rapidsp|> )
<skai-falkorr> |rapidsp|: она не в окне
<|rapidsp|> skai-falkorr: а терминал у тебя не в окне? :)
<skai-falkorr> неее
<skai-falkorr> он у меня в tty1
<skai-falkorr> там совсем нет окошек:(
<skai-falkorr> меня обманули. у меня не тот линукс:(
<|rapidsp|> у тебя винда нверн :)
<SergeyIT> тссс, о смене пола не здесь
<skai-falkorr> |rapidsp|: а как проверить?а то вдруг у меня венда и куча вирусов?
<andrex> с tty1 6 рабочими столами и защитой размеру которой позавидует любой мужтк нуну, это винда
<andrex> и*
<|rapidsp|> skai-falkorr: ver
<skai-falkorr> ver: command not found
<skai-falkorr> это значит венда?
<|rapidsp|> точно венда
<skai-falkorr> типо у меня не нашлась суперзащита?
<|rapidsp|> пешы aidstest
<skai-falkorr> а зачем мне на спид проверяться?секса то, к сожалению, давно не было:(
<|rapidsp|> хех... школоте не понять (С) :)
<skai-falkorr> 12MB ram
<skai-falkorr> крутой ноут у чендлера:)
<skai-falkorr> а знаете, на какую сумму надо гулять в новый год?
<baronos> за нас уже посчитали сколько мы должы тратить на праздники?)
<skai-falkorr> ага. сбербанк знает, что гулять надо на полтора миллиона
<skai-falkorr> спам рассылает клиентам, мол возьмите кредит до полутора ляма и отметьте новый год
<baronos> ну все, надо бежать брать)
<andrex> в тюрьме
<|rapidsp|> xt там на полтора ляма нагуляешь?
<|rapidsp|> на карманные расходы...
<andrex> да это как спичек купить
<|rapidsp|> смысле золото по  карманам распихать.... :)
<Delegero> Народ. Кто знает, что за фигня: ксубунту 12.10 загружается только если перейти при загрузке в терминал
<Delegero> Причем загружается в итоге нормально, с оболочкой.
<skai-falkorr> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-xhKyUbne5-E/ULX7XRNZHSI/AAAAAAAEs4Q/By7ocSuuL5c/s590/Screen+Shot+2012-11-28+at+1.24.00+PM.png
<skai-falkorr> отличная клава
<andrex> Delegero: nomodeset скормть ей попробуй
<andrex> а с этой ксубунту все нетак, у мну не ребуталось, пришлось cделать reboot=p
<Delegero> пробовал. Тоже самое.
<Delegero> Не знаю насчет конкретно ксубунту, в кубунте было тоже самое.
<Delegero> Насчет граф-дров... У меня изначально не стартовался Х
<andrex> splash убери
<Delegero> И я ему создал xorg.conf с моим девайсом
<Delegero> из граба убрать?
<andrex> ну для начала просто из параметров при загрузке а потом если поможет то из /etc/default/grub
<Delegero> Ок. А т.к. я сейчас с этого линукса - никуда не убегай, я скоро вернусь.
<Delegero> =)
 * andrex убежал
<andrex> !pm | немазашто Delegero
<ubuntuhelp> немазашто Delegero: Уважайте своих собеседников. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register Никогда не стучитесь в приват к другому человеку со своими проблемами (если только Вы не знаете его лично)
<Nastya> привет
<Nastya> есть комп с убунтой с внутренним IP поскажите как организовать доступ к его рабочему столу из интернета (какой-нибудь аналог TeamViewer)
<baronos> remmina вроде есть
<andrex> TeamViewer
<Nastya> reminа умеет подключаться к компьютеру с внутренним айпи? вроде по настройкам только прямое подключение (то есть нужен внешний айпи) или я что-то упускаю?
<Nastya> Teamviewer - видновая штука под вайном. - думаю оставить его на совсем крайний случай
<andrex> ну ну http://www.teamviewer.com/ru/download/linux.aspx
<baronos> да нафига трудности, запускай\используй то что проще и то что работает
<Nastya> хм, неужто переписали?
<Nastya> полгода назад ставило вайн, потм себя.
<baronos> вайн уже в нем :)
<andrex> под линем единственное отличие, нету запуска без установки
<Nastya> костыли-костыли
<baronos> наноходули
<Nastya> все равно вайн :(
<Nastya> ппц
<baronos> и че?
<Nastya> чета как то тухло если в линуксовой программерской.админской среде нет нативной проги для RDP которая умеет цеплять компы без внешнего айпи.
<Nastya> так, еще вопрос - можно ли настроить решение через тимпьювер работать на незалогиненном компе? ну там електричество дернули, комп ребутнулся и чтоб все равно можно было зайти?
<andrex> gogoc мона попробовать
<andrex> или merido
<andrex> или хамач
<[Raiden]> Украинцам понравится http://img11.nnm.ru/6/d/b/c/2/409ab3a97aaf72f27255df2cdaa.jpg
<baronos> я польский еврей и мне не понравилось :D
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> У них похоже ПР типа нашего ЕДРА http://img.blogs.pravda.com.ua/images/doc/f/0/f00b2-10.jpg
<skai-falkorr> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=208011.0;topicseen
<skai-falkorr> куда родители смотрят
<[Raiden]> глобал меню в кде 1.1 http://www.kde.org/screenshots/images/medium/matthiase2.jpg
<skai-falkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/11/28/sorry/
<[Raiden]> лол )
<skai-falkorr> локти - это страшно. их низя показывать по фб
<_d4vid> http://lifenews.ru/news/107391
<[Raiden]> baronos: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftrqO-jkMpE
<baronos> ты фашист искал польских евреев? :D
<[Raiden]> не )
<[Raiden]> фамилия там польская ок
<[Raiden]> и адрес )
<baronos> ))
<skai-falkorr> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/198653_10150281694588416_8166612_n.jpg
<skai-falkorr> художник уловил суть
<tagezi> всем привет
<indifferent> Всем доброго времени суток. Вчерашняя проблема, если кто помнит, с доступом в инет по вай-фай решилась без всяких танцев с бубном путем смены сетевого адаптера. Кроме удаления дров от предыдущей сетевой нидалал больше ничего. Всем огро
<tagezi> indifferent: ну.. тебе, Сергей сразу сказал, поменяй его )
<tagezi> indifferent: это была 4 проблема с вафлей, какая будет следующая? ))
<indifferent> угу.
<indifferent> Четвертая на твоей памяти? В убунту? Или вообще из известных?
<tagezi> indifferent: ну, по которой ты попросил помощь ) если я конечно не ошибаюсь, и все вроде были с вай-фай связаны
<indifferent> возможно я не единственный indifferent на этом канале? О_о
<tagezi> может, а может я просто попутал.. кто-то последние дни спрашивает по вайфай... то раздать, то тормозит, то систему вешает ))
<tagezi> indifferent: кстати, ты чего сидишь по веб интерфейсу?
<baronos> та дам! new quest
<indifferent> Я получается только сейчас вот до конца все настроил. Боялся что мало ли чего накосячу (а я умею) ипереустанавливать придется. Ща начну хром пиджин все такое.
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> indifferent: вичат рулит )
<indifferent> Ок посмотрю сначала его
<baronos> он консольный
<tagezi> baronos: это плохо? )
<baronos> tagezi: это муторно :D
<tagezi> baronos: да ну брось.. 1 раз настроил и потом wee<Tab><Enter> И ты на канале
<indifferent> я нача привыкать к консольным программам и даже находить в этом некоторое удобство аскета
<baronos> нафига? /bin/wee и там тупо terminal -e weechat-curses потом на комбинацию и все :)
<baronos> и этот файл кидай потом после переустановок в бин)
<baronos> ну это моё накуренное состояние когда то делало все на комбинации :D
<skai-falkorr> baronos: тупо. alias wee='weechat-curses'
<skai-falkorr> baronos: и твой башрц хранится в домашнем каталоге и сразу подхватывается
<tagezi> во сколько вариантов)
<baronos> а вот когда через виичат звонить начну по гталку товообще няя будет :)
<tagezi> indifferent: самый кайф в том, что в терминале часто сделать вещь быстрее чем в гуи щёлкая мышкой
<baronos> shenmue: твое синнамона не фантан для меня, тут нет удобной нотифи гном3 :(
<shenmue> и тебе пыщ
<shenmue> у нас всё зима? или как?
<baronos> у нас +18 сегодня было
<baronos> на солнце все 23
<baronos> только ветерок че то
<shenmue> молчи.
<shenmue> мы про твой бункер любителей гш знаем всё
<shenmue> солнышко у него там... ага
<baronos> даа, вылазило сегодня прям так кайфого было, тепло и уютно :)
<baronos> и суровый уфимский народ купается
<shenmue> у нас 50 см снега обещали
<shenmue> ровным слоем по всем москве
<[Raiden]> если будет 49 подам в суд
<[Raiden]> :)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: сволосюга
<baronos> ~:)
<Delegero> Привет всем.
<Delegero> Почему при отключении splash ось грузиться, а без отключения - нет?
<rekcuFniarB> Delegero: а как ты определил что она не грузится?
<Delegero> Черный экран и все. На сколько ни оставлял - все одно и тоже, черный экран.
<Delegero> А без него - все грузиться. =)
<baronos> отключил его и забудь теперь)
<baronos> !1rule
<ubuntuhelp> Первое правило линуксоида: работает - не трожь!
<Delegero> Интересно просто.
<Delegero> =)
<Delegero> Тогда как же разобраться  ?=)
<baronos> а я с интересом завидуюодному чел-ку который ест копченого жирного сома с пивом :D
<rekcuFniarB> Видимо конфликт видеодров (проприетарные небось) и plymouth (или kms).
<Delegero> Я поставил линукс несколько дней назад... Что такое plymouth и kms?
<rekcuFniarB> Ну plymouth это и есть эти заставки при загрузке. А kms это хрень, отвечающая за хз что, но без него вроде этот plymouth не работает :D
<rekcuFniarB> kernel mode setting вроде расшифровывается.
<Delegero> Буду знать. У меня Х не видел экрана вначале.
<Delegero> По совету с форума создал файл xorg.conf со своим девайсом (видео чип)
<Delegero> Может, kms тоже нужно указать, какие дрова использовать?
<Delegero> Кандидат в мастера спорта... ъ
<rekcuFniarB> Не, kms вроде поддерживают только свободные дрова из коробки, проприетарные не поддерживают вообще.
<Delegero> М-м... Тогда вопрос такой: разве fbdev свободный?
<pr0mode> всем ку
<Delegero> ***не свободны?
<Delegero> Привет.
<shenmue> во всех американских фильмах где есть вояки обязательни среди них есть ковальски
<Delegero> =)
<pr0mode> значит ковальски нириально крут
<[Raiden]> )) +1
<shenmue> может это звание какое то ихнее заморское?
<[Raiden]> фамилия.
<[Raiden]> наверное как у нас иванов петров сидоров
<[Raiden]> У меня даже есть друган петров
<[Raiden]> вот ивановых правда нет
<baronos> надо друга Ковальски заводить
<[Raiden]> В афганистане наверное полно. Выучи: Ковальски хендс ап  и езжай.
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> хм смотрю звездные врата.
<shenmue> вот не могут найти 7 символ что бы открыть врата. ковальски не знает про брутфорс
 * baronos ...из германии прибыть... "амбробене-амбробене"
<shenmue> хенде хох те понятно? вот хэнз ап тоже самое
<Delegero> Всем пока!
<Delegero> И удачи. =)
<shenmue> всё время забываю как правильно пишеться bybou. яндекс выдал какойто бубулинукс оО
<artus> оу, забравстреча в киеве, чтоль не пойти :D
<shenmue> свидание?
<artus> *хабра
<shenmue> приходи с бояном. будь как все!
<shenmue> кстати фильм лига справедливости хотят снять
<istorik> Приветствую, пытаюсь поствит деп пакет с драйверами для wifi, но выдает ошибку о невозможности переписать файл /lib/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8192cfwU.bin. Файл удаляю вручную но ошибку выдает ту же, как его удалить правильно?
<_d4vid> istorik, dpkg -i --force-overwrite paket.deb
<istorik> _d4vid: спасибо
<_d4vid> пожалуйста
<[Raiden]> сработало? :)
<istorik> [Raiden]: неа, выдал другую ошибку. Я так понял там драйвер для ядра до 3,4 а у меня 3,5
<baronos> поставь ядро 3.6 может там уж есть драйвер
<istorik> baronos: мысля хорошая, но я скрипт посеял
<_d4vid> историк http://ubuntovod.ru/soft/ullkd.html
<istorik> _d4vid: о, именно его я и посеял
<istorik> Обана, при обнолении ядра именно этот модуль вылез в ошибку
<gridis> Привет всем
<artus> так, а часом старой скайпы ни у кого в дебке не завалялось?
<gridis> тебе насколько старая нужна?
<artus> gridis, ммм, такая которая насмерть на пульсе не завязана ))
<gridis> последняя на пульс не завязана
<gridis> я через альсу ей пользуюсь
<artus> gridis, еще как завязана, без пульса в системе вааааще звука в нем нет , даже аудио звонок не инициализирует
<gridis> не знаю что ты там с системой свой творил, но когда у меня были проблемы с пульсом, я его удалял и пользовался skype через alsa, все работало, правдо звук не сразу пошел, но микрофон подцепился сразу
<artus> gridis, я ничего не творил, пульса у меня по определению нету, так что ненадо расказывать сказки
<gridis> ладно, я сказочник, удачного поиска skype
<artus> gridis, я тоже пользовал скайпу вторую без пульса, было все замечательно) но 4ю они вроде как насмерть приколотили к пульсу
<artus> Оо оказываетцо после того как я принудительно накатил пульс а потом таки его выпилил микрофонка в скайпе появилась и даже звучит
<artus> случайно проверил :D
<[Raiden]> и на счетах за интернеты напишут наши имена (с)  фортунки
<tagezi> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=208045.0;topicseen
<tagezi> =)))
<artus> ааа, я хочу 14ю04
<shenmue> хм... я ему помог
<shenmue> artus у тебя с галазами что то =)
<artus> shenmue, та дааа ))
<tagezi> а на Intel Atom 330 1.60 ГГц сервак можно построить, для сайта, например
<tagezi> ?
<artus> да хоть на роутере, все от нагрузки зависит
<tagezi> ну, на 1000 человек в день.. примерно? )
<shenmue> чувствуешь трешина по морде пошла? =)
<artus> :D
<tagezi> )) значит нет
<tagezi> а апача и Nginx это же, блин, как их... веб серверы, да? тоесть разное но одно и тоже?
<artus> типа да
<tagezi> странный чел, зачем ему два сервака?
<tagezi> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=208044.0;topicseen
<tagezi> inkvizitor68sl: как тебе вичат? )
<tagezi> inkvizitor68sl: попутал (
<artus> мм, а нафига акселеротар если тама мемкешед, вобщем нипанятно
<tagezi> да у него мне вообще не понятно.. нафига на буковском процесоре делать сервер, зачем два сервака, нафига кеш делает если Nginx может работать как прокси
<artus> хохма наверно в том что у него чистый апач будет шустрее шевелитцо :D
<tagezi> чот, обламались мы с 14.04.. пацак спалился что попутался, у него 12.04 =)
<inkvizitor68sl> вы о чем?
<shenmue> зато у него цэ и дэ появилось
<shenmue> привычное мышление виндовское мешает осваивать линь
<shenmue> трудно обьяснять что графическое окружение и смена темы разные вещи
<tagezi> всем ночи
<Nastya> привет всем
<Nastya> а можно вермишель лазанбю не варить перед тем как в духовку пихать?
<Nastya> и тишина :)
<Nastya> видела сегодня планшеты майкрософт сурфейс
<Nastya> ой убожество
<[Raiden]> привет. Такую вермишель не ел
<[Raiden]> Я пока видел только телефоны. Меня квадратики метро тоже не особо впечатлили. НА мой взгляд андройд красивее, а видже ты есть такие, котоыре более плотно могут место занять.
<[Raiden]> ещё я слышал на вин8фоне километровые прокрутки меню
<[Raiden]> )
#ubuntu-ru 2012-11-29
<Nastya> в бытность мою в Нокии выдали мне служебный телефон люмия 820
<Nastya> это был ужас
<Nastya> в общем я сначала помыкалась помыкалась с ним а потом вставила симку в свой старый андроид и была счастлива
<Nastya> а еще етот сурфейс похож на  продукцию эппл
<[Raiden]> ну все планшеты похожи в общем-то.
<Nastya> ну то есть сели в самсунге два дизайнера один прижимает технику эппл а дургой обводит, то майкрософт просто все своровала подчистую
<[Raiden]> )
<Nastya> там и магнитный штекер (такой же как у эппла) и кнопки там же и кнопка блокировки переворачивания
<Nastya> даже долбанная клавиатура к сурфейсу крепится точно так же как в айпадах чехол магнитом
<Nastya> интересно, почему эппл еще не судится?
<Nastya> а если посмотреть сколько идей их софта сперто - там там вообещ горы
<Nastya> а да, кстати, виндовс 8 на компьютерах БЕЗ тачскрина это ад
<[Raiden]> наверное у мс есть масса поводов наехать в ответ. Патент на даблклик, на прокрутку текста  постраничный и т.д.
<[Raiden]> )
<Nastya> если мне не изменяет память майкрософт владеет довольно большой долей эппла
<Nastya> юилли в свое время прикупил
<[Raiden]> да, акции есть
<Nastya> пора пойти поесть
<bane> ну что чечектотут?
<andrex> я
<bane> тытыктут?
<andrex> скай?
<bane> нет:)сегодня я бейн:)
<bane> andrex: а где я спалился?
<andrex> чечектотут?
<andrex> тут
<bane> я тут
<andrex> пара менять фразу
<bane> зачем?если она специально выбрана. чтобы какой я ник не взял - люди узнали
<bane> я ж время от времени меняю ник
<andrex> ну я заметил)
<bane> yay, friendship
<andrex> saw?
<andrex> @kernel
<ubuntuhelp> The latest stable kernel is 3.6.8; the latest snapshot of the stable kernel is unknown; the latest beta kernel is 3.6.
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг.
<NoOova> Feb 13 00:01:35 2009 (3 years, 41 weeks, 3 days, 05:54:44 ago)
<NoOova> скоро будет 4 года =)
<jlewka> - мы же от души так сказать
<jlewka> - какая душа у линуксоидов? так... ядро
<baronos> bane: мегафон мне ответил, что у нас нет ограничения на торрентах днем.по всей видимотси перегрузка сети :)
<bane> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<bane> а ты им веришь?
<baronos> bane: хочется ведь верить :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> baronos: какой регион и какой тариф на инет?
<bane> Кроме того, как отмечается, Киргизия просит два вертолета, 15 автобусов, 18 грузовиков "КамАЗ" и "Урал", 30 "Газелей", пять БТР-80, а также 40 палаток, 40 снайперских винтовок, 300 пистолетов, более 500 гранатометов, бинокли, приборы ночного видения, стр
<JohnDoe_71Rus> baronos: http://tula.megafon.ru/tariffs/options/unlim_inet/internet_m.html#21491 вот например у нас, в разделе Особенности честно написано, режут трафик
<bane> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<[koshka]> ^_^
<bane> пора домой
<[koshka]> Точно
<[koshka]> Ща две пары.и доиой
<[koshka]> +16 на улице. Ваще нормас
<jlewka> +16... *завидует* ..  а моя убунту показывает -3...
<[koshka]> ^_^
<inkvizitor68sl> ээээ
<inkvizitor68sl> а мой нос показывает, что там метель =(
<inkvizitor68sl> надо к кошке ехать
<NoOova> к котэ?
<jlewka> надо..
<NoOova> я думаю она не оценит столько гостей
<NoOova> но я с вами
<NoOova> neonxp кыш брысь
<neonxp> NoOova окай :(
<inkvizitor68sl> О_о
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: это что вообще за нафиг было?
<NoOova> это было бдсм и подавление воли. а что?
<skai-falkorr> @kban --user NoOova 3600 БЧЧ да благословит тебя, именем черного властелина
<Flanker> Здравствуйте. Я на винде экспортировал из ворда в пдф, там страниц 400, на убунте все русские символы кракозябры, есть способ изменить кодировку просмотра, переконвертировать?
<jlewka> а чем смотришь?
<Flanker> стандартным пдф-ридером и окуляром. одно и тоже
<Flanker> Кракозябры даже не копируются
<piyavking> а под вайном как?
<Flanker> нет вайна
<Flanker> и как то не хочется
<Flanker> либо опен либо покупать, СОВЕСТЬ
<jlewka> Flanker, а от адоба просмоторщик пробывал?
<Flanker> не
<jlewka> попробуй там помоему были настройка кодировкм
<piyavking> может попробовать запускать с параметром LANG="ru_RU.CP1251"
<Flanker> о мысль ща попробую
<piyavking> а кто-нибудь знает, какой параметр в conky отвечает за автоперенос длинных строк?
<piyavking> max_text_width не помогает, всё равно conky абзац пишет одной строкой
<hamatom_fan> привет
<hamatom_fan> есть убунту 12.04, поверх которой стоит рабочее де lxde
<hamatom_fan> установил туда xrdp
<hamatom_fan> подключяясь виндой к убунте, после авторизации всё равно загружается юнити
<hamatom_fan> а необходимо что бы загружалась так же lxde. Как это можно сделать?
<hamatom_fan> привет. У меня есть убунту 12.04 поверх неё стоит lxde
<SergeyIT> hamatom_fan, в диалоге логина выбрать что загружать
<hamatom_fan> установил внутри неё xrdp
<hamatom_fan> да не
<hamatom_fan> я просто отвлекаюсь
<hamatom_fan> меня точнее
<hamatom_fan> загружась по удалёнке с винды, логинируясь под собой, всё равно загружается юнити
<hamatom_fan> а мне нужно что бы загружалась lxde
<hamatom_fan> как это можно реализовать?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> hamatom_fan: [13:04]	SergeyIT: hamatom_fan, в диалоге логина выбрать что загружать
<hamatom_fan> xrdp не предлогает такого
<hamatom_fan> там вообще другое окно логинирования
<hamatom_fan> есть возможность удалить юнити полностью и оставить только xfce?
<hamatom_fan> Причём удалить так, что бы потом Х работал
<SergeyIT>  так lxde | xfce вы определитесь. Ставить надо было то что надо
<Flanker> Всем спасибо буду копать кодировку при создании файла
<hamatom_fan> lxde
<hamatom_fan> и я везде написал lxde
<hamatom_fan> в общем не суть
<SergeyIT> (01:08:02 PM) hamatom_fan: есть возможность удалить юнити полностью и оставить только xfce?
<hamatom_fan> есть возможность заставить xrdp загружать не юнити а lxde?
<hamatom_fan> d и f рядом, сори
<SergeyIT> hamatom_fan, загрузи 1 раз не удаленно
<hamatom_fan> SergeyIT: этот компьютер прямо сейчас загружен. Авторизирован моим именем и загружен с lxde
<oxothuk> камрады, утра
<SergeyIT> hamatom_fan, https://bugs.launchpad.net/linuxmint/+bug/731900
<oxothuk> подскажите пожалуйста, что это за права на напке drwxr-sr-x  ?
<hamatom_fan> SergeyIT: трагично
<SergeyIT> hamatom_fan, может типа так http://scarygliders.net/2012/05/26/xrdp-authentication-with-active-directory/
<SergeyIT> hamatom_fan, http://forum.russianfedora.ru/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=3197
<tagezi> всем привет
<hamatom_fan> SergeyIT: после применения каждого из предложенных конфигов, окно логинирования не загрузилось
<hamatom_fan> не судьба
<SergeyIT> ковырять надо, чего ж еще то
<jlewka> как через гуи открыть текстовый документ с даминскими правами?
<jlewka> админскими*
<jlewka> через nautilus
<baronos> расширение для наутилуса вроде как надо
<SergeyIT> sudo nautilus
<andrex> gksu gedit text.txt
<jlewka> ну эт понятно... а проще как нить?) что бы не пугать виндузятника?)
<jlewka> расширения знач..
<andrex> перед этим alt+f2 во
<jlewka> угу
<jlewka> так мы и сделали
<jlewka> прост вначале войти в наутилисе, потом скопировать путь, потом вызвать поле, вставить туда путь..
<jlewka> легче к консоли сразу приучать)
<piyavking> с коньками никто не может помочь? какой параметр в conky отвечает за автоперенос длинных строк?
<andrex> max_text_width
<oxothuk> Камрады, от чего при обращении к php файлу на Ubuntu сервере через броузер возвращается 403?
<andrex> а от того что на убунту сервере наверно поумолчпнию в настройках стоит html
<jlewka> нет доступа?
<Kyshtynbai> Права я бы проверил.
<piyavking> andrex: max_text_width не помогает
<andrex> ну тогда фз
<Kyshtynbai> Как странно работает гном-шелл с двумя мониторами.
<piyavking> andrex: то есть хз?
<andrex> нет я не ругаюсь матом в отличие от некоторых, кровососов)), ну почти не ругаюсь
<piyavking> тогда что такое фз?
<piyavking> а, "фиг"
<piyavking> я подумал, это параметр такой, fz, ггг
<tagezi> andrex: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=208062.0
<tagezi> видел?
<tagezi> что у него может быть?
<andrex> tagezi: ну вроде все варианты в ответах, башрц он ещё не показал
<andrex> а не хотя показал, надо подумать
<Kyshtynbai> Та троль небось. Такого не бывает.
<andrex> бывает
<tagezi> andrex: у него всё вернулось на место...
<andrex> switching users наверно
<andrex> глючит или глючил
<tagezi> на одном из форумов писали что что-то с памятью типа... перезагрузка помогла )
<andrex> аа ну бывает когда зомби процессы килаеш грохается кудыто пид и тогда такая фигня получается до ребута
<andrex> ну это проблема в рудидке переключалке пользователями
<tagezi> в рудидке?
<andrex> ха, рулилке
<VMV> всем привет!
<VMV> [Raiden]: подскажи, k3b при запуске просит поставить кодирование мп3, ставишь, перезапускаешь, и снова просит, как это починить?)
<[Raiden]> а что конкретно пишет?
<VMV> и еще вопрос ко всем, может кто знает как записывать образы .cdi?
<VMV> для улучшения функционала установите кодирование мп3
<VMV> просит пароль, ставит, и каждый раз так
<[Raiden]> а чего ставит?
<[Raiden]> попробуй сам поставить sudo apt-get install libk3b6-extracodecs
<[Raiden]> если убунта, я бы советовал ещё медибунту подключить и поставить libavcodec-extra-53 libavdevice-extra-53 libavformat-extra-53
<[Raiden]> именно оттуда
<[Raiden]> встроенный в убунту ффмпег собран без либламе и используется флуендо кодек если установлен
<[Raiden]> например роса плейер об этом при запуске пишет. А  с медибунтой всё как у людей
<jlewka> а мне не подскажите, что за событие "Less than 25% free in the history cache" в zabbix ?
<[Raiden]> меньше 25% свободно...
<[Raiden]> хз я не зна ючто такое заббикс
<jlewka> что такое history cache ?
<[Raiden]> не знаю, справку почитай
<andrex> старый кеш
<andrex> apt-get autoclean
<andrex> вродь чистит
<andrex> нмли непутаю
<jlewka> хм... чет сомневаюсь... на машинке давно уже нечего не ставилось и не обновлялось...
<andrex> тьфу история кеша в заббикс чисти на до там
<andrex> заббикс это монитор статусов пк в лвс
<andrex> читай ман как внем почистить
<jlewka> а.. ясн
<jlewka> спасиб
<andrex> я чет скакогото перепуга подумал про свободное место на диске)) и что подумал то и написал
<scrimmer> привет хлопцы
<scrimmer> не?
<scrimmer> !тест
<tagezi> scrimmer: да видно тебя, видно )
<scrimmer> тест
<ubuntuhelp> scrimmer, Fail!
<scrimmer> да я с телефона через вебчат. фиг его
<Hanno4ka> чего это тут такая тишина?
<[Raiden]> сломай чего-нить и спроси
<Hanno4ka> угу, я тут соседу случайно пролила на ноут борщ, что делать?
<baronos> есть
<[Raiden]> открыто бутылку спиртного, выпить и пойти в яндекс маркет
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ваще оыбчн опротирают чем-то вроде водки-спирта и сушат
<Hanno4ka> я что я в яндексмаркете забыла?
<tagezi> написать заявление на имя начальника о несовместимости ноута с требуемым програмным обеспечением )
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: ну как что. Скоро новогодние скидки, а пролитые щи могут доставить радость от покупки нового ноута.
<[Raiden]> ))
<Hanno4ka> хех, тут подошел натяльника и говорит такой - пока я поглощал вкусный обед я вас \то бишь меня и моего коллегу\ продал в рабство, и главное кому - нашему директору
<[Raiden]> спроси почем
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> за новыйе буки
<VMV> [Raiden]: http://www.picpaste.com/happy_bth1-cyfdq18b.png
<VMV> при этом установлен libavcodec-extra-53
<[Raiden]> VMV: а ты чего-нить сделал из того что я написал?
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> VMV: зайди в системсеттингс , в настройку уведомлений и там вроде можно выключить. Почему продолжает вылезать я не знаю. Пользуйся форумом своего дистра. У нас такого нет.
<VMV> так у меня кубунту 12.04)
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> поставь брасеро :)
<[Raiden]> тогда напиши в раздел про кде на наш форум
<[Raiden]> брасеро единсвенная прогармма в которой я попортил не 1 диск...
<[Raiden]> в связи с чем в гном 2 использовал к3б
<VMV> а как в долфин добавить пункты на левой панели как вот тут - https://freininghaus.files.wordpress.com/2012/11/dolphin-2-2-beta-1.png
<VMV> у меня только точки входа есть
<baronos> ни разу не портил через брасеро, а вот твоим "ссзб" портил)
<andrex> кстати я тоже косячил диски к3б
<[Raiden]> это делфьин 2.1 использующий включенынй непомук. В 12.04 можно получить зайдя на kubuntu.org и поискав в новостях ппа
<Hanno4ka> я, благо, в убунте ничем не портила диски)
<[Raiden]> как-то так это работает http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1129/h_1354190888_5965994_f55fcdd1df.png
<[Raiden]> инфа запоминается только дял индексированных папок-файлов
<Hanno4ka> а вот было, что записала себе софт виндовый на диск, чтобы не потерять, а все екзешники оказались попорчены каким-то вирем(
<andrex> надо было на дскеты записывать или на zip девайсы
<andrex> 40 штук zip дисков = 1 dvd)
<skai-falkorr>   надо все на пергамент и обязательно гусиным пером
<andrex> а про дискеты я лучше промолчю)
<baronos> молоток и зубило
<[Raiden]> хдд удобнее всего на мой взгляд. болванки только забивают полки. Я теперь пишу только на двдрв всякие ос, котоыре перезаписываются при новых версиях и изредка на них же бекап. Ну а вирусы надо проверять , наверное.
<[Raiden]> У меня 1 раз был вирус жрущий все ехе. Много тоже потерял )
<andrex> в бинарном виде)
<[Raiden]> И проихзошло это в винде , я тогда пару лет не пользовался антивирем, расслабился.
<[Raiden]> а потом оно пришло и побило всю коллекцию софта
<[Raiden]> с тех пор опять пользуюсь
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а зачем ты "софт" в ехе хранил? в avi тогда не модно было хранить "софт"?
<[Raiden]> правда бесплатным от мс.
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: ))
<[Raiden]> может его надо было распечатать?
<andrex> надо было в txt хранить
<[Raiden]> И хранить на бумаге
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: за тебя давно уже печатали. хастлер, пентхаус, плейбой:)
<andrex> ага а потом отсканировать и у тебя готовый софт
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: ))
<andrex> компиляция с бумажного насителя
<skai-falkorr> andrex: ну а насичет программ с бумажного носителя - перфокарты существовали жеж
<skai-falkorr> http://nat-geo.ru/news/1318
<andrex> да эт нето, вот пару коробок бумаг с образом hdd вот это круто
<skai-falkorr> andrex: ну так всеравно ж перфокарты - лучший формат
<andrex> правда передача информации долше чем на перфокарте получается)
<skai-falkorr> юнити 6.12 вышла, кстати
<[Raiden]> VMV: может кстати с обновлением до 4.9.3 , если у тебя 4.8.х уйдет и запрос постоянный. Гарантий правда нет, т.к. я причину не знаю.
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: поведай нам что нового )
<[Raiden]> или там, ссылку на ченчлог
<skai-falkorr> ахз. я забыл посмотреть его. но в компизе по умолчанию включены опции, повышающие производительность в играх до 18%
<skai-falkorr> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/unity/+changelog
<[Raiden]> ок, багфиксы
<jlewka> а чем они замеряли производительность игр?
<skai-falkorr> jlewka: универсально. fps
<Michael72> Где находится папка установки Firefox?
<[Raiden]> в разных местах
<Hanno4ka> открываешь синоптик
<Hanno4ka> находишь пакет файерфокаса ,который сторит, смотришь его свойства, там есть вкладка - установленные файлы
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: вводишь "прогноз погоды на завтра"...
<Hanno4ka> я всегда так смотрю )
<artus> Hanno4ka, ммм, а зачем?
<artus> может я тоже начну смотреть, авось там наверно что то интересное а я и не знал :D
<Hanno4ka> ну, может ты и в курсе, что где, а я вот так нашла пути всякие томкатовские))
<artus> Hanno4ka, тык оно ж все гдето в /etc/tomcat
<Michael72> Вообще-то я хочу найти browser.jar
<[Raiden]> У кого по какой-то причине уже есть qt , можете посмотреть muon. Как-то так это выглядит http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1129/h_1354195121_1809222_f0840e184f.png
<artus> find / -iname "browser.jar"
<artus> ну или ./ в каталогах , так шустрее если выборочно пробежатцо по тому же хомяку, вару и тд
<[Raiden]> ещё можно так dpkg -L firefox
<[Raiden]> |less
<[Raiden]> кстати browser.jar в этом пакете нет
<baronos> че то слышал про монтирование tmp в tmpfs это для чего делается?
<Hanno4ka> artus: щаз... /etc/init.d/tomcat7 - для старнта\стопа, /var/log/tomcat7 - ну логи, это понятно, /var/lib/tomcat7/webapps - вебприложения всякие, не помнб где настройки и дефолтное приложения, угу, все в одной папочке
<andrex> а чтоб чистился
<[Raiden]> baronos: что бы было в рам
<baronos> а это нужно если многоирам или мало?
<[Raiden]> только именно тмп я бы туда не стал пихать.
<[Raiden]> кто такие иры?
<andrex> ну и когда места мало на диске, при компилировании каком нить
<artus> Hanno4ka, ну для настройки конфиги, они в etc , стартовалка тоже на своем месте, по вару можно тоже пробежатцо поиском, но там править то ничего и не надо , ну может разве что совсем уж подмену какую делать , а так расположение оно
<artus> стандартное для всего
<baronos> та блин "много рам" :)
<[Raiden]> тогда надо собирать на другом диске.
<Hanno4ka> artus: ну так я когда-то не знала про стандартные пути, чем плохо узнать про них через синоптик?
<[Raiden]> Не знаю если чесно. Скоре етем у кого не бывает много временных файлов ) Я личн ослышал что тмпфс используют для хранения профиля фф и даже сам пользовался и ещё /var/log
<[Raiden]> но tmp....
<artus> Hanno4ka, методом научного тыка ? :D
<[Raiden]> слишком накладно может быть. По крайней мре при моей манере юза.
<Hanno4ka> хД
<artus> Hanno4ka, http://vds-admin.ru/unix-toolbox держи ништяковую ссылочку, много вкусного
<Hanno4ka> artus: пф, я не админ, я программер, а одминов у нас целых 2, вон, возле серверной сидят)
<artus> Hanno4ka, ну дык малоли понадобитцо
<Hanno4ka> artus: ))) если что у меня есть целых 2 варианта - 1й это пиво, 2й это я же девушка )))
<[Raiden]> в общем-то не страшно, можно и тем в тмпфс сунуть, на крайняк какая-то прогармма напишет что места нет или просто отвалится.
<[Raiden]> *темп
<[Raiden]> есть извраты поинтересней. сжатый своп в рам или раздел подкачки в видеорам.
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> Hanno4ka: ты смотри, не чюди на работе, иногда админы лучше кодят чем программисты, а у вас их целых 2)
<skai-falkorr> пока bane в сети - я знаю, что комп на работе работает нормально
<andrex> а там чтото качается поди))
<skai-falkorr> хихи
<andrex> а я для таких целей ариа воткнул. прям на сервак
<andrex> правда пользуюсь тока когда на 3г сижу
<skai-falkorr>  http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=lD9FAOPBiDk
<skai-falkorr> апупенная реклама
<skai-falkorr> концовка сильная. IE Sucks...less.
<skai-falkorr> и надпись Progress
<skai-falkorr> реально прогресс. теперь ие сосет меньше, чем раньше
<skai-falkorr> и это официальная реклама от мс
<Hanno4ka> ьугага)))
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Fail!
<baronos> +15, но ветер, сильный-сильный, но теплый-теплый :P
<Alagos> Добрый вечер.
<[Raiden]> http://www.rg.ru/2012/11/28/poiskovik.html
<Alagos> Установил пропиретарные дрова на убунту 12.04. Ноут lenovo ideapad z580.
<Alagos> И теперь при переключении между рабочими столами иконка отображается недорисованная.
<[Raiden]> юнити?
<Alagos> угу...
<Alagos> Дрова удалил, ребутнулся, но все та же жопа
<[Raiden]> может не с этим связано
<Alagos> А больше ничего не делал
<[Raiden]> а на скриншотах дефект остается? покажи )
<Alagos> Не могу сделать скрин во время переключения
<[Raiden]> gnome-screensot --interactive , выберай там задержку
<[Raiden]> и перключайся
<[Raiden]> ну или фиг с ним
<[Raiden]> scrot ещё решает в такие моменты
<Alagos> вышло
<Alagos> сейчас запилю
<Alagos> http://itmages.com/image/view/782147/ac29bdc6
<[Raiden]> я не вижу где проблема
<[Raiden]> валлпапер ок
<Alagos> Изображение переключателя между рабочими столами
<Alagos> Он по другому выглядит
<[Raiden]> Ну сча может кто проснется с юнити )
<[Raiden]> или на фоурм писани - картинка и там пригодится, или попробуй  под чистым юзером.
<[Raiden]> glxinfo |egrep 'rendering|OpenGL'  за одно глянь.
<Alagos> http://rus-linux.net/MyLDP/distr/img/pangolin/67dea027b301.jpg
<Alagos> вот так оно выглядит приблизительно
<[Raiden]> должно быть йес и наверное что-то про нуво
<[Raiden]> Alagos: ясно
<Alagos> Chttp://paste.ubuntu.com/1397460/
<[Raiden]> вот и причина. Что-то у тебя не так. Возможно было не так  и когда стоял блом. Сча покажу как с блобом пишет
<[Raiden]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1397464/
<[Raiden]> иди ставь ещё раз )  я могу посоветовать такой способ... 1 мин
<[Raiden]> 1. sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa , 2. sudo apt-get update 3.  sudo apt-get isntall nvidia-current nvidia-settings и не делая ребута и ничего не обновляя
<[Raiden]> надо пройти в источники и отклчюить этот реп. Иначе иксы обновятся и ещё хлам.
<[Raiden]> там 310.19 опакеченый.
<[Raiden]> а потом ребут и сюда
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<shenmue> как я понял зима конртено настала
<[Raiden]> уже пора...
<andrex> а я думал зима небудет
<[Raiden]> не торопите события. Есои верить моему плазмойду, через пару дней +4
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> щас просто 4 часа до дома добирался. пробочка такая некислая... и кстати не видел ни одной убранной дороги за сегодня
<[Raiden]> что ужасно
<[Raiden]> намело нормально...
<shenmue> так это у тебя регулятор погоды?
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> К сожалению только индикатор. регулятор было бы ок.
<shenmue> там в уфе тепло слишком.... ну ты меня понял да =)
<[Raiden]> Я помню , Лужков вроде хотел снегом управлять, что ыб сыпал за мкадом
<shenmue> хм... это смотря с какой стороны мкада смотреть это самое "за мкадом"
<[Raiden]> Я про москву, в пятницу +4 , в субботу +3  в воскресенье -1 (будут пробки из-за льда :)
 * doronskiy сегодня катался на работу в метре ;-]
<andrex> седня -24 завтра -10 послезавтра -9 -8-7-6...бах
<andrex> новый год а у меня +40
<[Raiden]> на яндекс погоде +5 и дождик вообще
<shenmue> а 22 числа будет плюс двадцать трицать миллионов градусов =)
<Alagos> [Raiden]: Так это я добавляю репозитарий и удаляю его после услановки, так? sudo app-apt-repository --remove катит?
<andrex> ppa-purge
<andrex> add-apt***
<Alagos> О, точно! Спасибо
<[Raiden]> нет!
<[Raiden]> ппа пурдж удаляет реп и точто ставилось с него вроде.
<[Raiden]> надо открыть центр или синаптик, зайти в источники , и там снать галку с xorg-edgers
<Alagos> во, я прально в сторону --remove думал)
<[Raiden]> а , да -r, --remove можно
<andrex> блин как долго, rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/dropbox.list кпримеру
<[Raiden]> Первый раз справку прочел )
<Alagos> Блин, а я уже удалил sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<[Raiden]> Alagos: ок
<[Raiden]> так можно
<Alagos> Хух)
<Alagos> Ок, теперь бутаюсь и снова в гости)
<andrex> и не репозиторий а ппа персональный пекетный ачтото там короче
 * andrex забыл как ppa расшифровывается
<Alagos> Хм
<Alagos> И ничего...
<andrex> а чего ты хотел то?
<andrex> ...чтобы было
<Alagos> ну чтобы установилось то что [Raiden] сказал)
 * shenmue не знал что ppa это шифровка
<Alagos> Или чтобы обнулились настройки)
<shenmue> одна из "п" видимо пакет
<[Raiden]> Alagos: а 2 пакета поставились да?
<Alagos> Что же делать с gt630m ...
<[Raiden]> покажи снова glxinfo |egrep 'rendering|OpenGL'
<Alagos> Вывод тот же, только что проверил
<[Raiden]> и /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Alagos> А как-то могло повлиять что я сделал не sudo shutdown -r now а reboot?
<andrex> Personal Package Archives
 * baronos приснилось sgfxi -o last stable driver or beta driver :)
<[Raiden]> Alagos: это 1 и то же
<[Raiden]> baronos: сгфхи может удалят ьпакеты, причем как-то криво.
<Alagos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1397523/
<baronos> ну не знаю, ни разу не удалял. даже когда ставил кде
<Alagos> У меня закрадывается мысль просто переустановить ubuntu и больше не ставить дрова))
<baronos> а вот ставил он всегда драйвера без танцев
<Alagos> У меня на десктопе такого никогда не было
<Alagos> А вот ноут доставляет
<baronos> ставь винду и проблем не будет
<Alagos> пф)
<Alagos> Мне для работы линукс надо
<baronos> на ноуте по умолчани должна она стоять вот и пусть стоит
<Alagos> Я зло для игр поставлю
<Alagos> Может потому что ноут относительно новый?
<Alagos> И просто еще не успели подпилить
<baronos> ядро 3.7 поставь и бета драйвер если имеется ну или самый посл
<[Raiden]> Alagos: Я думаю что нашел причину. Дело не в устанвоке драйвера, а в том что у тебя 2 видеокарты
<Alagos> Жаль-жаль... А я сегодня купил рюкзак... Думал на работу взять, да вот никак не допилю
<baronos> или не ставь на нуво сиди)
<[Raiden]> стоп
<[Raiden]> погоди со своими бетами
<Alagos> Ну встроенная в проц и внешняя
<Alagos> Ну или втроенная в проц, в видяху и внешняя.
<[Raiden]> Alagos: У тебя грузится драйвер интел, а глх от нвидии. В этом причина.
<Alagos> Хм
<Alagos> Спасай меня) Я даже не представляю в какую сторону копать)
<[Raiden]> попробуй набрать sudo nvidia-xconfig и сделать релогин. Если не поможет, то тебе надо гуглить как переключиться на дискретную видеокарту.
<[Raiden]> Смена бета ядра или дров тут не даст ничего
<[Raiden]> Хотя можеш ьи попробовать всё что баронос сказал ) Я тоже путаюсь )
<[Raiden]> только подумай на всякий об откате
<baronos> та если ноут пустой тут можно экспериментить :D
<[Raiden]> [    16.329] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
<[Raiden]> [    16.432] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i965
<[Raiden]> [    17.007] (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<[Raiden]> ещё вот эта строка мне не понравилась:
<[Raiden]> [    16.313] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  310.14  Tue Oct  9 12:14:30 PDT 2012
<[Raiden]> т.к. в репе эджерс 310.19
<[Raiden]> и у меня поставилось как я описал выше
<[Raiden]> Alagos: [ 26040.402] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  310.19  Thu Nov  8 01:12:43 PST 2012 - после добавки ппа , устанвоки и релогина должно было быть так.
<Alagos> иду в ребут
<Alagos> Разрешение уменьшилось...)
<[Raiden]> а glxinfo и эффект как себя ведут?
<[Raiden]> на саомом деле всё что тебе надо это переключить видеокарту. У меня такого девайса нет и я не знаю как. Либо как-то восстанвоить загрузку драйвера интел
<Alagos> Вот как его восстановить? :)
<andrex> заблочить все отальные кроме интела) и добавить в енц модули модуль интела и из блеклиста убрать если там есть, а вот без переключения будет работать или нет незнаю
<Alagos> Зачем я эту нвидиа вообще ставил...)
<andrex> всмысле в  /etc/modules добавить
<Alagos> Проблема в нвидиа или в интел?
<Alagos> Или в том что они вместе? :)
<[Raiden]> Alagos: Я не знаю как ты ставил дрова нвидии до меня. Пакетами или их установщиком?
<Alagos> установка драйверов.
<Alagos> Через приложение
<Alagos> И удалил также
<[Raiden]> Ясно. Посмотри есть ли /etc/X11/xorg.conf если есть попробуй переименвоать или пренести.
<[Raiden]> а вообще как вернуть интел я не знаю.
<Alagos> Есть такой файл, ща сделаю
<Alagos> Переименовал. Снова ребут?
<[Raiden]> ну релогин можешь
<Alagos> ок
<[Raiden]> странн очто все молчат. Неужели нет никого с 2 видюхами на ноуте. Не верю
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> хм я такие не люблю
<[Raiden]> снег в мск http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1129/h_1354217166_8570392_3539078363.jpeg
<Alagos> Блин
<Alagos> У меня клавиша выпадает о_О
<Alagos> Это гарантийный случай? :)
<[Raiden]> зависит от магазина и твоего таланта
<[Raiden]> Alagos: не полегчало с  дровами?
<Alagos> Магазин Comfy
<[Raiden]> если нет, пиши на форум модель и  спроси как правильно включать и интел и нвидию. И лог иксов послединй покажи.
<Alagos> Видимо завтра нужно будет поехать
<Alagos> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=190100.0
<Alagos> может это оно?
<[Raiden]> скорее всего да.
<Alagos> Круто!
<Alagos> Буду пробовать
<Alagos> спасибо
<[Raiden]> там тоже ещё те умельцы  ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates 204 дрова только. Хотя тебе сча пофиг, анверное, хоть какие бы завелись )
<Alagos> Та я вообще думаю забить на нвидиа если не выйдет
<Alagos> Останусь на интеле, он вытягивает всё что я только запущу на лине))
<[Raiden]> можно и так.
<Kyshtynbai> Хлопцы, как узнать из консоли, сколько видеопамяти на борту?
<artus> а такие извраты зачем?
<Kyshtynbai> Пазырить чисто).
<andrex>  /proc/iomem получаеш диапазон адресов и пересчитываеш их в мегабайты)
<andrex> при загрузке показывает по идее
<andrex> компа
<andrex> всамом начале
<Kyshtynbai> там что-то шестнадцатиричное)
<Kyshtynbai> а при загрузке у меня сплеш. надо отключить, точно
<Kyshtynbai> мерсию
<Kyshtynbai> В смысле - точка.
<artus> без иксов количество видео вообще нафиг ненужно, с иксами - адекватные дравера через свою рулилку отдадут , а все остальное - извращения )
<andrex> да млин какой сплеш в самом начале как тока кнопк повер нажал
<Kyshtynbai> сплеш вшитыц в биос
<artus> а у него видать лого не вырублено
<Kyshtynbai> красивый логотип асуса и нифига больше.
<andrex> правда иногда монитор не успевает включится и эта инфа пролетает
<artus> любит пялитцо в картинки ) и гадать потом
<andrex> точнее даже чаще всего
<andrex> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep VideoRAM либо Memory правда совмневаюсь что чтото покажет
<andrex> чисто мысля
<andrex> Kyshtynbai: а  вот так можно http://pastebin.com/mQAvU3RS
<Kyshtynbai> andrex: мерси!
<gridis> привет всем
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, как погода?
<[koshka]> Здрасте
<[koshka]> у нас +18 было ;D
<Sergey_IT> -5
<[koshka]> нормасик)
<[koshka]> ща +14)
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/kde/8530329 пока не читал
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, холодно, я за прогрозом не слежу... пуржит немного...
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: но как-то поприятнее стало чем на прошлой неделе
<[koshka]> tagezi, неудачники :D
<tagezi> [koshka]: это ещё почему?)
<[koshka]> tagezi, нууу не знаю )
<[koshka]> захотелось так ^_^
<tagezi> [koshka]: мне кажеться у нас самый удачный климат, пол года весна, пол года осень, а между ними есть великолепная неделя для лыж и неделя для байдарок )
<[koshka]> и правда же
<[koshka]> а откуда вы?)
<[koshka]> спать пойти что ли =\
<tagezi> [koshka]: Питер )
<[koshka]> нормасик
<[koshka]> у меня все равно теплее :P
<tagezi> [koshka]: да никто не спорит, что у тебя теплее, я говорб что у нас климат более удачный )
<[koshka]> да ладно)
<[koshka]> чем он в Крыму лучше )))))))
<[koshka]> чем то*
<tagezi> [koshka]: да ну.. у вас пол года жара и скарлопендры, или в горы уходи )))
<[koshka]> ох, нормас
<[koshka]> Цель производственной практики: формирование профессиональных умений  и   навыков в области программирования с использованием современных технологий; приобретение навыков самостоятельного принятия решений.
<tagezi> [koshka]: на бесике програмировать? )
<[koshka]> ща почитаем :D
<[koshka]> 	практическое освоение и реализация проектов в средах BorlandC++Builder, Borland Delphi 5, Java, MS VisualC++, PHP;
<[koshka]> 	разработка приложений и запросов с использованием серверов БД MySQL, Postgress SQL и др.;
<tagezi> [koshka]: про мускул это да... тяжело нынче стало запросы то к нему писать ))))
<tagezi> ох как тяжело )))
<[koshka]> лениво так ходить на практику то =\
<[koshka]> пойду я спать)
<[koshka]> спокойной ночи =*
<tagezi> снов
#ubuntu-ru 2012-11-30
<bane> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<piyavking> proba
<piyavking> никто не знает хороший, годный скрипт для парсинга RSS в conky? при использовании родной команды conky обрезает строки, так что надо скрипт, а которые нашёл в интернете, те кривые.
<bane> чечектотут?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нетникто
<bane> правдашоль?
<skai-falkorr> чечектотут?
<Hanno4ka> (-_-) zzz
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: нук проснулась быстро!
<Hanno4ka> (-_o) nfr gjqltn&
<Hanno4ka> (-_-) zzz
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: говори по русски
 * Hanno4ka открыла один глаз, повернулась на бок и захрапела снова)
 * skai-falkorr потыкал пальцем в Hanno4ka
 * Hanno4ka оживилась .oO(а точно ли это палец...)
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: ну а ты попробуй определить:)
 * Hanno4ka пожмякала...
<Hanno4ka> ну точно, не палец хД
<skai-falkorr> а на что походе? цвет, вкус, запах? какие там еще параметры физического предмета есть?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> габариты и объем
 * Hanno4ka подумала, что скай оп, значит не будет банить же)))
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: глупая у нее мысль, правда жеж?:)
<Hanno4ka> а тут еще кто-то есть? Оо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: я не знаю какая у не мысль. взносы в общество ясновидящих просрочил на 5 лет
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну а в общество зрячих и читающих?:)она свою мысль описала же:)
<Hanno4ka> ну раз тут пошла мужская беседа, я пожалуй удалюсь)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: ты зачем на днях искада пользователей calibre?
<Hanno4ka> Оо та уже и не помню....
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: эх. а краткий разговорник с Женского на русский тоже потерял
<skai-falkorr> ладно. в тебя, Hanno4ka, я потыкал. можно и спать пойти
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr: ммм... потыкай еще, мне понравилось)
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: сначала котлетки приготовь:)
 * Hanno4ka пошла на кухню месить фарш
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr: тебе рыбные или куриные?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мясные. он ж дракон
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr: что-нибудь еще хочешь?
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: куриные:) и спагетти немного на гарнирчик:)
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr: не вопрос)
<skai-falkorr> а потом можно и потыкать, со свежими силами:)
<Hanno4ka> пыщь-пыщщь, жжжжжжжжж, буль-буль-буль, клац-клац.юю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> физические нагрузки на полный желудок - моветон
<Hanno4ka> вот, приготовила, присаживайтесь на покушать ^_^
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: ты даж воду не вскипятила:) и духовочку не разогрела:)я боюсь представить, какие там макароны с котлетками))
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr: а духовка то зачем? и вообще, кухня женское место, а ну кыш отседава
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: походу, тут придется потыкать сначала, чтобы получить вкусный завтрак:)
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: так что физнагрузки будут на пустой желудок
<skai-falkorr> я буду недовольный и злой
<Hanno4ka> ну вот, аптайм слетит, обновилось ядро(
<jlewka> кстати, а есть смысл обновлять ядро на серверах?
<jlewka> если все работает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если в ядре есть критические исправления важные для сервера
<oxothuk> утра камрады
<oxothuk> как сравнить два фала построчно и вывести все чего нет в 1файле и во 2 файле в третий файл?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> эм а patch тут не поможет?
<spectrum> привет, что означает параметр net.ipv4.tcp_timestamps = 0 в /etc/sysctl.conf?
<oles> spectrum, TCP timestamps are used to provide protection against wrapped sequence numbers. It is possible to calculate system uptime (and boot time) by analyzing TCP timestamps
<spectrum> спасибо, чего-то я не нашел сам)
<Hanno4ka> вот чем крут линукс))))) ну всеми используюмый гуи для  cvs мне не покатит, ибо он виндовский, а я что, не дура же  - погуглила и нашла клевую программку)))
<Hanno4ka> а так бы и не знала, что оное существеут
<jlewka> oxothuk, diff
<oxothuk> Всем спасибо, уже разобрался =)
<jlewka> ))
<piyavking> кто путёвый RSS скрипт для conky знает?
<Kyshtynbai> Хлопцы, а как вывести текущий каталог без пути? Поясню: pwd выдаёт, к примеру, /home/vasya/чототам, а есть ли команда, которая просто выдала бы чототам, без полного пути:
<Kyshtynbai> ?
<|rapidsp|> какой нибудь sed....
<andrex> добавить в ps1 /w)
<Kyshtynbai> \W = basename of the working directory, e.g. bin
<Kyshtynbai> оно. спасибо
<Kyshtynbai> Но как-то это радикально :) .
<Kyshtynbai> а седом неясно сколько отрезать... до крайнего слэша, чтоль...
<Kyshtynbai> echo ${PWD##*/}
<Kyshtynbai> во
<Kyshtynbai> Теперь это прикрутить в скрипт.
<skai-falkorr> Kyshtynbai: вопрос. а whoami не проще ли?
<Kyshtynbai> э.. хуэмай юзер айди выдаёт кажецца
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ему не хому надо а любую папку
<Kyshtynbai> О. Зашибись, всё запахало :) .
<jlewka> млин, я сегодня утром вышел из поезда на станции и пошел к эскалатору для пересадка, дошел до середины станции, а потом завис чего то и пытался понять,  на работу я еду или с работы.... )
<|rapidsp|> закрыть глаза, несколько оборотов вокруг и идти дальше :)
<andrex> вот что значит работа в рутину превратилась
<jlewka> ага...
<jlewka> |rapidsp|, вот завис я кок раз когда моргнул :)
<andrex> нужно хобби делать работой, чтоб за любимое дело получать ещё и деньги)
<artus> работать палачем ...
<|rapidsp|> artus: позитивнее! :)
<andrex> ага, и хирургом сразу, стоиш с топором в руке и думаеш. отрубать  голову хотел или пришить
<|rapidsp|> руки отрезать и к плечам пришивать :)
<artus> |rapidsp|, дадада!
<jlewka> ))))
<andrex> главное не перепутать с работой хирурга работу палача. а то пациент жаловатся потом будет
<artus> да никто не будет жаловатцо :D
<jlewka> ага... "Извените, вы меня кознить должны, так какого хрена вы мне руки пришили?"
<andrex> еще 2
<andrex> палач франкенштейн
<oxothuk> вопрос про nginx работающий на ubuntu))  нужно с домена всех реврайтить на url, я так понимаю нужен 301, но как правильно его прописать для этого?
<artus> oxothuk, http://nginx.org/ru/docs/http/ngx_http_rewrite_module.html
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: basename
<[Raiden]> basename `pwd`
<[Raiden]> а.. уже сказали. Пролистал часть текста
<[Raiden]> http://www.thg.ru/howto/dvadtsat_luchshikh_gadzhetov_obzor/images/do_it_yourself_geek_03.jpg
<Hanno4ka> кто-нибудь занимался таким извращением, как программирование на делфи под кроссоверомвайном?
<Hanno4ka> *кроссовером\вайном
<[Raiden]> если есть сомнения что будет работать - запускай в виртуалке.
<Hanno4ka> у меня 2 гига оперативки, моя экстензочка загнется от виртуалок (
<andrex> lazarus либо wine лучше 1вое
<Hanno4ka> подскажите, как можно wine system tray впихнуть в убунтовский трей, а то вичит таким мелким окошком(
<[Raiden]> с юнити и 2гб оперативки можно пару виртуалок запустить
<[Raiden]> имхо
<andrex> ну да
<andrex> даже больше если постараться
<skai-falkorr> чечектотут
<skai-falkorr> ааапчхих
<andrex> будьздоров
<skai-falkorr> чет я простыл
<andrex> а вот загорать ненадо было в -20
<skai-falkorr> а я вот уже не замечаю отличия английской речи от русской
<[Raiden]> не замечаешь != нету
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: я болен и мало что понимаю, но я вроде не говорил, что их "нету" :)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ок. Я сча Задорнова смотрел. После него такая фраза особенно бросается...
<skai-falkorr> зато я теперь понял, как люди могут выучить язык, просто переместившись в окружение носителей языка:)раньше я думал, что это не так просто. но за два месяца я сильно поправил свои знания в английском
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: пущьпущьпущь
<andrex> shenmue: ку
<tagezi> всем привет
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<tagezi> попробовал сегодня edubuntu, класная штука, жать на кноме сделана
<tagezi> сс*
<tagezi> на гноме, но упихана кдешными прогами )))
<andrex>  да класная там терминалный сервер можно поднять без проблем, тупо поставил и усе. главно чтоб 2 сетевухибыло)
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<tagezi> andrex: ну я доче сейчас ситему подыскиваю, не хочу что бы она на винде застревала...
<tagezi> едиснственное что жалко, это то что у неё кружок по фотошопу.. не знаю, сможет она гимпом пользоваться или нет
<andrex> duadulinux или как там его ))
<tagezi> andrex: в возрасте от двух до 12 лет
<tagezi> ей уже 11, в мае 12 будет
<[Raiden]> кому-нибудь нравятся такие монстры? http://market.yandex.ru/model-opinions.xml?modelid=904740&hid=723088
<andrex> а было у меня такое
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а там все кнопки в линуже работают?
<andrex> нет
<tagezi> тогда мне не нравиться )
<shenmue> правильное мышление
<andrex> даже колесико тоже не работает, ковырять приходится
<[Raiden]> в лине можно любую заставить работать. xev + xmodmap
<andrex> зато там провод есть для усю удлинитиля какбе
<[Raiden]> Знакомый говорит нравится ему. А мне чего-то совсем нет, особенно все кнопки ниже классических
<andrex> б*
<mrjingles> hi!
<andrex> hello
<mrjingles> товарищи, подскажите, как в убунте с русской локализацией запустить nautilus в английском варианте?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: заставить работать можно что угодно где угодно, важно сколько при этом ты из себя будешь изображать служителя культа предкову у чухч
<[Raiden]> на самом деле не долго
<mrjingles> знает кто-нибудь решение?
<mrjingles> запуск через LC=en_US.UTF-8 nautilus запускают его все-равно в локализованном виде
<andrex> LC_ALL=нужная_локаль программа
<[Raiden]> mrjingles: env LANG=C nautilus
<[Raiden]> C env будет в ярлыке работать и т.д.
<mrjingles> а из консоли если?
<mrjingles> LC_
<mrjingles> ALL пробовал, все-равно локализованную запустил копию
<[Raiden]> Это из-за переменной LANG
<[Raiden]> из консоли это вообще не вопрос
<[Raiden]> LC_ALL=C вообще пашет тоже
<mrjingles> почему-то все-равно локализованный запускается :(
<mrjingles> что с env что без него
<[Raiden]> ты 1 строкой выполянешь?
<mrjingles> да
<[Raiden]> я не знаю в чем проблема , это должно работать.
<andrex> в консоль чего сыплецо после комманды?
<mrjingles> ничего
<mrjingles> просто запускает локализованный обозреватель
<tagezi> [Raiden]: http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1130/h_1354298763_9117582_169c3bc9f2.png
<mrjingles> если сделать echo $LANG, то вернет en_US.UTF-8
<tagezi> тут рускую выбрать или англицскую
<tagezi> английскую?
<[Raiden]> может дело в наутилусе. может он уже висит в памяти что бы рисовать рабочий стол. НО вроде всеравно должно работать
<tagezi> mrjingles: сделай nautilus -q и попробуй ещё раз
<[Raiden]> mrjingles: locale набери
<[Raiden]> хотя не надо
<mrjingles> с -q то же самое, рабочий стол сразу же перерисовывается, но локаль не меняется
<mrjingles> как-то сложно все в убунту..
<[Raiden]> мой дельфин пускается как надо )
<mrjingles> какие есть маленькие файл-манагеры альтернативные?
<mrjingles> thunar? мож еще чего?
<[Raiden]> double commander мб.
<[Raiden]> и pcmanfm
<shenmue> mc
<baronos> зачем англ наутилус?)
<shenmue> а щито нужно человеку?
<shenmue> отдельно прогу на английсом запустить?
<[Raiden]> shenmue: у тебя юнити?
<shenmue> конечно нет
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> shenmue: ну да, только у него чего-то не пашет
<andrex> а я знаю, отсюзера с английским языком по умолчанию запустить))
<shenmue> антивирус от мелгомягких и так непонятный так еще и самый худший оказывается
<mrjingles> нене. мне нужен такой, чтобы можно было контекстное меню вызвать, кликнув правой кнопкой мыши по файлу
<mrjingles> поэтому mc не подойдет)
<mrjingles> как и всякие воркеры и некроманцеры)
<shenmue> зачем запускать наутилус в английском варианте?
<[Raiden]> Я пару винлокеров им вылечил. У меня тогда 2 винды стояло. 1 лочилась , с другйо лечил.
<[Raiden]> и вообщзе не могу сказать что он чем-то плохой
<shenmue> ну начнем с того что существоания этого вируса противоречит заявлению "самая самая самая самая самая безопасная ос"
<shenmue> антивируса*
<[Raiden]> с релиза вин7 я 1 раз переставлял только, несмотря на это )
<mrjingles> не разовое, к сожалению.
<shenmue> наверное мое мнение предвзято но продовать скажем замок который якобы не взломаешь и при этом вот вам на всякий случай и сигнализация,собака и пулеметные туррели звучит как то странно
<mrjingles> а в убунту можно сменить локаль без ползания по диалогам?
<mrjingles> и потом обратно ее откатить?
<mrjingles> хотя это уже изврат какой-то
<mrjingles> поправить /etc/default/locale и .pam_envoironment?
<[Raiden]> можно
<[Raiden]> Там LANG прописан, это задаёт всю локаль сразу. Можно закоментировать и указат ьвсепеременыне отдельно, полный список по команде locale
<[Raiden]> вы язык текста овтечает LC_COLLATE=
<[Raiden]> за*
<mrjingles> у меня там LANG где en_US и LANGUAGE где ru_RU
<shenmue> господа
<shenmue> раз так все правительства лезут в интернет то пора замутить ему аналог
<[Raiden]> mrjingles: ты сам это делал?
<shenmue> либо правителсьтву либо интернету
<shenmue> ваши предложения?
<mrjingles> Raiden нет, это убунта нарисовала
<andrex> интернету проще
<[Raiden]> странно )
<[Raiden]> с
<mrjingles> т.е. изначально ставилась английская локаль, потом добавили русскую
<[Raiden]> сделай так :
<[Raiden]> LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8
<[Raiden]> LANGUAGE=
<[Raiden]> и ребут.
<[Raiden]> убунта так делает, это русская локаль по умолчанию так включается
<[Raiden]> что будет если прописать в LANGUAGE= другую я не знаю
<[Raiden]> обычно задается либо LANG , либ окаждая из LC_ отдельно
<mrjingles> ясно. сейчас попробую
<mrjingles> все стало на англ)
<mrjingles> убрал LANG, вписал в LANGUAGE ru_RU
<mrjingles> посмотрю, что изменится
<mrjingles> LANG пустым оставил
<[Raiden]> Я отвечаю только за то что сказал )
<mrjingles> вывалила диалог "update standart folders to current language
<[Raiden]> У меня уже было 10 убунт и всегда как выше. + я английский просто не мог быть , если выбрано так. Если только в самом гноме ест ьещё неглобальаня настрйока, на уровне юзера.
<[Raiden]> диалог будет всегда выскикивать при смене локали , это выключаетяс в автозагрузке.
<mrjingles> локаль не изменилась)
<mrjingles> что-то я уже совсем ничего не понимаю. вписал LANG="ru_RU.UTF-8" LANGUAGE="ru_RU" ребутнул. все на англ.
<[Raiden]> смотри настройки в юнити-гноме. настройка локали проверяется командой locale
<[Raiden]> а что там в гноме намудрили помимо этого я хз
<mrjingles> на все LC стоит C, LANG=C, LANGUAGE=en_US:en
<mrjingles> мож ему без кавычек нужно значения в locale вписывать?
<[Raiden]> я уже писал что и как надо добавить. Пойду кино смотреть
<mrjingles> убрал кавычки, посмотрю, что изменится
<mrjingles> да, не обратил внимание, сори)
<Hanno4ka> пиво, пицца и рокнроллл!!!!!
 * Hanno4ka .пошла дальше бухать
<andrex> иди иди травись))
<wapmorgan> всем добровечера
<wapmorgan> вопрос у меня по urxvt
<wapmorgan> в нём не работают скачки по словам по Ctrl+Left/Right.
<wapmorgan> в чём может быть дело?
<[Raiden]> хтерм и урхвт мне всегда было лень настраивать.сча полно современных эмуляторов терминала
<[Raiden]> от тильды до терминатора
<[Raiden]> сам я правда пользуюсь дефолтом из кде
<wapmorgan> у меня слабая система с ~350мб озу (
<[Raiden]> )
<wapmorgan> ((
<[Raiden]> посмотри на лурке расшифровку ссзб
<wapmorgan> предлагаешь сменить платформу?
<[Raiden]> Напиши вообще на форум. Может кто настраивал.
<wapmorgan> ок)
<[Raiden]> Ну, если ест ьвозможность сменить  комфорта для, то почему нет
<[Raiden]> сча браузеры едят больше чем 350.
<wapmorgan> у меня chromium вполне уживается с 5 вкладками
<wapmorgan> в будущем же, да, сменю
<[Raiden]> тогда ещё можно жить :)
<wapmorgan> железка очень приятная, поэтому менять не хочу
<[Raiden]> всетаки ссзб )
<mrjingles> [Raiden] установил thunar и он через LC_ALL=C нормально запускается в локали по умолчанию
<mrjingles> наутилус ни в какую
<[Raiden]> Возможно теперь в гномах ест ь ещё свои настройки какие-то. Чесно говоря я убежал с этого сразу как вышла 3.0 Может кто-то ещё ответит )
<mrjingles> дык у меня еще 2.30.2 :)
<mrjingles> она вроде нормальной была
<[Raiden]> ну вроде да. Тогда странно )
<[Raiden]> может у тебя уже английская локаль? С - это фактически то же самое
<[Raiden]> укажи другую
<mrjingles> эм.. не отдупляю
<[Raiden]> у тебя наутилус русский?
<mrjingles> да
<[Raiden]> загадка аднака
<[Raiden]> а что-о другое попробуй. gedit например.
<[Raiden]> меняется локаль?
<mrjingles> да
<mrjingles> ток наутилус не хочет
<[Raiden]> значит он берет настройки не с текущег ошелла, а с того с которого запустился первы процесс. Либо я не понял.
<mrjingles> и каким образом их можно сброситьН
<mrjingles> ?
<[Raiden]> ну только прибить процесс что бы не перезапускался ) А потом уже запустить руками - это если я правильно догадался.
<[Raiden]> или не знаю )
<mrjingles> ладно. спрошу вот что: есть какой-нибудь способ просмотреть свойства созданного ярлыка, если это не .desktop файл?
<[Raiden]> а ты хочеш ьчто бы именно наутилус был всегда нерусский?
<[Raiden]> или что?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: как называется тема которую т ы пользуешь в кде?
<mrjingles> нет. если бы питон 2.6 нормально работал с юникодом, то я бы не задавался этим вопросом
<mrjingles> поскольку он не оч. хорошо работает с кириллицей, я хотел запустить наутилус на англ
<[Raiden]> tagezi: у меня бывает меняется, сча тема рабочего стола Elly , а  окон всё тот же оксиген
<mrjingles> мне в общем надо просмотреть свойства созданного ярлыка.
<tagezi> о_О а я какую пытаюсь поставить?
<mrjingles> т.е. я создаю ярлык, допустим .rdp и мне нужно посмотреть с помощью чего он будет запускаться
<[Raiden]> tagezi: откуда мне знать )
<mrjingles> как этом можно узнать, не залазя в свойства через контектстное меню? :)
<[Raiden]> тема стола - тема плазмы
<tagezi> =) нужно ставить наверное в полный экран, чото я в виртуал боксе вообще ничего не могу понять (
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1130/h_1354303064_1943449_d2f40f9cd3.png
<mrjingles> ладно. надоело биться головой о стену, пойду спать)
<mrjingles> мож во сне чего придумаю)
<tagezi> [Raiden]: угу, спасибо.. значит я немного не туда копал )))
<[Raiden]> mrjingles: осваивай хфце или кде. На мой взгляд гном кончился. Конечно только на мой )
<mrjingles> мне для работы надо. у меня на буке мышь стоит
<mrjingles> там все проще)
<[Raiden]> tagezi: тут в общем тема стола, тема окон, тема заголовка окон раздельно
<mrjingles> хотя думаю на арх переставить. там все еще проще
<mrjingles> :)
<[Raiden]> + цветовая схема отдельно
<tagezi> [Raiden]: блин, как в юнити всё просто.. есть одна тема которая работает, и на этом вся настройка заканчивается )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> а если тебе нравится тема, но ты хочешь другйо цвет... Простота превратится в геморой.
<[Raiden]> в общем не знаю как лучше
<tagezi> зачем я буду хотеть другой цвет?
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> я ведь знаю.. начну что-то менять и всё перестанет работать )
<[Raiden]> тогда зачем тебе менять темы в кде
<tagezi> ну, я кде хочу для дочи
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> она девочка 11 лет
<tagezi> она захочет чтонибудь розовое с кошечками
 * mrjingles ушел спать
<[Raiden]> ужас какой. Поставь ей игру пару обучающих програм , несколько игрушек. И будет счасте.
<[Raiden]> *винду
<tagezi> ну, нужн хотя бы понять как это делается, что бы ей показать какэто сделать.. потом можно будет опять забыть )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: не фиг убивать мозг ребйнка
<tagezi> я ещё ей пару пособий по башу сюда паставлю, чтоб училась )
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1130/h_1354303564_3952115_2c70b8730e.png
<[Raiden]> как-то так
<tagezi> хотя без винды наверное не получиться, она у меня в кружок ходит по фотошопу, они в нём рисуют
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ))
<tagezi> помоему через чур розовое )
<tagezi> хотя можн настроить наверное.. и винкс на рабочий стол.. и будет лучшая система в мире )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Зачем девушке баш? ты хочешь итшника вырастить?
<[Raiden]> Хотя может и нормально
<tagezi> она сама хочет програмить
<tagezi> просто думаю что асм и с++ будет тяжело пока
<[Raiden]> ясно. Ну да по началу можно скриптинг
<[Raiden]> и какие-то основы си\си++ может быть )
<tagezi> ну там проще намного... если осилит, можно чтонить посерьёзней предлогать
<[Raiden]> Ест ьпростые книжки с темами типа: что такое переменная и т.д.
<[Raiden]> согласен.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну, кстати выбор на кде ещё потому что там куча обучающих програм от 3 лет до университета
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ясно
<tagezi> едубунта... меню открываешь и учишь новые слова на К )))
<tagezi> хотя окружение у них гном 3
<[Raiden]> можно что-то большее чем баш придумать, например на питоне или js уже можно не только  с текстом поработать, но и например плазмойд свой написать выводящий что-то на стол или на панель и т.д.
<[Raiden]> или окно с чем-то
<tagezi> [Raiden]: сначало пусть научиться за системой смотреть ))) а то она в винде такие глупости переодически делает
<piyavking> Hanno4ka: а шо, дельфи под вайнОм нормально бегают?
<andrex> не мешай ей ему пивом травится с пицей
<Kyshtynbai> Девушке баш? асм? совсем вы что ли, хлопцы. Зочем это?
<Kyshtynbai> асм и мужику-то... непрофессионалу.. как ежу футболка.
<andrex> а чего такого то... все тип топ
<Kyshtynbai> да нет... но просто кодинг ради кодинга это имхо не нужно. надо решать прикладные задачи - учи, а таг..
<tagezi> асм простая штука.. тяжело только первые несколько лет )
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: слушай, мне ично всёравно, даже если она выучит только пару команд на баше...мне будет достаточно
<Kyshtynbai> купил 10 метров витой пары, по 15 рублей за метр и у меня два ощущения: меня на... обмналуи) и второе - 10 метров похоже не хватит).
<andrex> угу гдето на5 рубликов за метр
<andrex> а может и больше рублей на 7 за метр
<andrex> хотя смотря какая витуха
<Hanno4ka> картина маслом; сисадмин один танцует среди только девушек))) и это при том, что в компании пол сотни программистов)))
<Hanno4ka> а что же вы по носам не спите?
<Hanno4ka> *ночам
<andrex> а у меня утро
<tagezi> andrex: =)) я думаю это лучше назвать "Глубокий вечер" )
<Hanno4ka> хД
<andrex> хм ну да
<andrex> а чего, выходной же
<tagezi> ну, у меня например завтра работа
<andrex> ну у кого как
<andrex> а вот у меня в понедельник учеба ничаинается
<tagezi> 10 часов пахоты, объяснение людят что они идиоты
<tagezi> людям*
<Kyshtynbai> у Андрекса ваще лето щас если я прально понимаю).
<tagezi> лето?
<andrex> гг ты глубоко ошибаешся
<tagezi> andrex: понял? это не зима, это такое сибирское лето )
<Kyshtynbai> Афстралия же, нет?
<Kyshtynbai> Или я перепутал с кемто
<andrex> перепутал, ну есои мы австралию завхватили то нет
<Kyshtynbai> а с кем же я перепутал... вот вопрос).
<andrex> но я чегото такого не слышал...
<andrex> а это шарикофф шутник
<Kyshtynbai> может, кстати
<andrex> это он сказал что я в австралии
<Kyshtynbai> дада
<Kyshtynbai> а я поверил. к тому же на гентушном канале есть чувак реально из Австралии.
<Kyshtynbai> Вот у меня и наложилось одно на другое :).
<tagezi> вспринципе нормально... на оф сайте Питер в азии находиться )
<tagezi> оф сайте убунту
<Kyshtynbai> Это они из анекдота про поручика Ржевского видимо). "Азия-с!".
<tagezi> незнаю.. но вот так вот.. в разделе сообществ.. там есть, европа -> Россия -> убунту Локо и есть азия -> санкт-петербург ->
<tagezi> не помнб как точно обзывается )
<Kyshtynbai> а што такое убунту Локо? Типа Локомотиф- чемпион )?
<andrex> локализаторы чтоле переводчики
<tagezi> не.. спать нужно чаще.. они и там и там есть оба
<tagezi> http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<tagezi> вот я и пойду, пожалуй
<tagezi> всем ночи
<buar> доброго утра, может кто-нибудь проконсультировать по драйверам на canon ip1800?
<buar> хубунту впервые поставил, настроить никак не могу(
<[Raiden]> неа
<[Raiden]> ворум покопай
<[Raiden]> ф
<buar> так все по форуму сделал, пакеты скачал, скриптом поставил, в локалхост631 добавил
<buar> принтер видит и не ворчит, но при печати все останавливается на списке миох заданий
<buar> висят в обработке и все
<buar> все спят?)
<[Raiden]> похоже да
<buar> походу все с запада России
<gridis> привет всем
<gridis> не у кого нет проблем с вайном 1.5.18?
<gridis> у меня шрифты изменились на какое-то убожество
<gridis> [Raiden]:  Ты полюбому знаешь ))) колись...
<[Raiden]> неа
<[Raiden]> тоже днем спрашивай.
<andrex> у канонов всегда проблема с дровами под линь, и часто очень быстро забивают поле выпуска первой версии, и перестают поддерживать+ еще кривость ихних прогеров
<andrex> gridis: бывает. с винды коприни в аналогичную папку шрифты с заменой, должно прокатить
<gridis> ок) попробую, осталось винду найти)))
<gridis> хотя где-то на виртуалке вроде валялась
<andrex> буар отвалился, а я ему ппа нашел сдровами
#ubuntu-ru 2012-12-01
<buar> есть кто живой?
<skai-falkorr> не. нет никто
<buar> ))) хоть один, помочь сможешь?
<MrKritik> всем привет. в убунту нет софта для захвата видео с экрана со звуком (выход)
<MrKritik> ?
<skai-falkorr> MrKritik: нет. что ты. kazam - это фантастика
<MrKritik> skai-falkorr: спасибо. проверю
<buar> гражджане!) помогите с установкой драйвера на canon1800!) вроде все поставил, документ в печать идет, в очереди задач пишется,что обработано...и все (((
<MrKritik> skai-falkorr: записал видео, идет рывками. ((
<MrKritik> флеш видео вообщем не смог записать.
<skai-falkorr> поиграй настройками
<skai-falkorr> из реп или из ппа?
<MrKritik> skai-falkorr: реп
<skai-falkorr> ppa:kazam-team/unstable-series
<MrKritik> skai-falkorr: да. уже ставлю
<vollossy> всем привет
<buar> хм, куда-то пропал и значки громкости и сети в хубунту, из-за чего такое могло произойти?
<buar> хм, нашел, плагин индикаторов отвалился
<buar> i find, it's indication plagin is destroed
<andrex> buar: xubuntu какое?
<buar> ребят, не работате принтер сanon1800, все останавливается на обработке задания, что можно сделать?
<buar> столько народу-толку 0
<andrex> да ты прям гений мысли
<andrex> я тебя спрашивал какая xubuntu&
<andrex> ?
<egorchik007> ребята, кто может помочь, apt-get сошёл с ума
<andrex> несколько часов назад кстати
<buar> andrex, xubuntu
<egorchik007> не могу установить ни один пакет
<egorchik007> Пакеты, имеющие неудовлетворённые зависимости: libapache2-mod-rpaf : Зависит: apache2 или apache2-mpm
<buar> последняя) не ругайся, впервые в этой оси
<egorchik007> при это этот пакет не устанавливается, а другой не удаляется
<andrex> buar: вот так попробуй http://softhelp.org.ua/?p=1131
<buar> ок, сейчас
<egorchik007> реебяяята, что делать? :(
<buar> andrex, пишет что команда gedit не найдена
<andrex> ну ессно, у бебя ж не гедит
<andrex> nano
<buar> sudo nano /etc/apt/source.list...... так?
<andrex> egorchik007: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade попробуй
<andrex> buar: без ........
<andrex> ну ав целом пиши как там тока гедин на нано мняй
<andrex> е
<buar> andrex, а как сохранить в терминале измененный текстовый файл? пишу ^O ентер - и ничего
<Kyshtynbai> ctrl+X
<Kyshtynbai> кажецца в нано
<buar> ^X = ctrlX?
<Kyshtynbai> да
<buar> тогда ctrl+O записать получается, пишет отказ при сохранении файла
<Kyshtynbai> а не пожарить ли мне бутерброд.
<Kyshtynbai> а sudo точно написал в начале?
<buar> ^_^ где?
<andrex> sudo nano blah
<Kyshtynbai> sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<buar> как же тяжело в лине (
<Kyshtynbai> как-то таг.
<buar> писал !!!!
<buar> ща еще раз попробую снова
<andrex> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list.d/michael-gruz-canon-precise.list
<buar> я отойду на 5 минут, отпишусь, спс вам
<baronos> в нано F3 для сохранения было вроде
<andrex> ctrl x про ф3 незнаю это наверно mcedit путаеш
<buar> тут внизу написано, что ctrl x - это выход
<[Raiden]> ctrl+w там запись, а при выходе тоже спросит
<[Raiden]> внузу про запись тоже есть, плохо смотрите
<buar> ctrl+W - Поиск
<[Raiden]> Хм, забыл значит )
<andrex> ^G Помощь    ^O Записать  ^R ЧитФайл   ^Y ПредCтр   ^K Вырезать  ^C ТекПозиц
<andrex> ^X Выход     ^J Выровнять ^W Поиск     ^V СледCтр   ^U ОтмВырезк ^T Словарь
<[Raiden]> ctrl+o почему-то. W -write помоему логичней было бы )
<andrex> он при x спрашивает записать или нет если немялся файл
<[Raiden]> mcedit в общем моя любовь, если речь о консоли. ctrl+o временный выход обратно в консоль и т.д.
<buar> E: Некоторые индексные файлы не скачались. Они были проигнорированы или вместо них были использованы старые версии.
<[Raiden]> реп какой-то недоступен, либо в нем нету ветки для этой версии дистра
<[Raiden]> скорее всего что-то из подключенных ппа
<andrex> а ты поменял на oneiric или нет?
<buar> Уже установлена самая новая версия cnijfilter-ip1800series.
<buar> Следующие пакеты устанавливались автоматически и больше не требуются:
<buar>   linux-headers-3.2.0-29-generic linux-headers-3.2.0-29 mythes-en-au
<buar>   openoffice.org-hyphenation hyphen-en-us
<buar> Для их удаления используйте «apt-get autoremove».
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get update - там видно
<buar> поменял
<[Raiden]> всё понятно. Принтеры ночные
<buar> система->печать: есть принтер ип 1800
<andrex> хм страно
<buar> тестовое задание отправлено
<buar> состояние принтера: простаивает-rendering complete
<andrex> впринципе яб забил, на него, ибо даже если зделается потом сломается каноны они такие
<buar> )))))) радикально, но этот кэнон в кабинете уже триста лет живет) под хп норм тянет, под хубунтой-ннет (
<buar> хмм, интересно, замигал аварийный индикатор принтера
<buar> диод желтый мигает
<[Raiden]> buar: на фоурм писани что делал и симптомы. Там может владельцев больше
<[Raiden]> buar: гг, а бумага, чернила есть? :)
<buar> на русский убунты или на американский хубунты?)
<buar> чернила есть, бумага тоже, в нем после отправки на печать картридж даже не двигается
<[Raiden]> ну либо на наш , либо в оба
<buar> хм, моргает по 8 раз...
<[Raiden]> может картридж неверно стоит
<buar> нашел вроде, абсорбер полон кажется
<r_ironfist> test
<ubuntuhelp> r_ironfist, Failed!
<r_ironfist> меня слышно?
<r_ironfist> добрый день!
<Kyshtynbai> Кую
<Kyshtynbai> в смысле - ку.
<r_ironfist> скажите, как в unity можно распологать окна мозаикой?
<r_ironfist> как в ratpoison, скажем.
<[Raiden]> тайлинг т.е.?
<[Raiden]> или что значит мозайкой
<r_ironfist> эм...
<r_ironfist> виндовс 1.0 знаете?
<[Raiden]> рядом и что бы не перекрывались?
<r_ironfist> да, как-то так.
<[Raiden]> в юнити используется компиз. Под него когда-то был плагин tile . Если найти и собрать, потом включить, то будет можно, в теории.
<Kyshtynbai> чует сердце, что как-то это можно было сделать в настройщике компиза, хотя не уверен.
<[Raiden]> иначе наверное никак
<Kyshtynbai> Вот, Райден уже сказал.
<[Raiden]> либо использовать не юнити , а другие вм
 * Kyshtynbai идёт перезагружаться.
<foxvlad> kak izmenit kodirovku?
<andrex>  /charset utf8
<artus> утра
<andrex> artus: вечера
<artus> andrex, :)
<Kyshtynbai> Сойдёмся на "дня".
<andrex> веренах суток лучше
<foxvlad> подскажите кто знает, удалил apache2 переустановил апачи а теперь не могу запустить файлы отсутствуют в том числе и конфигурационные
 * artus отсыпал ,,,,,
<Kyshtynbai> А удалял? apt-get purge? тогда конфиги не сохраняются.
<Kyshtynbai> *как.
<andrex> ага а поставил назад install --noconfig чтоль тогда
<foxvlad> да я вручную грохнул etc/apache2
<Kyshtynbai> кросавчег).
<artus> рукалицо
<andrex> ну молоток
<andrex> удаляй через пурж и ставь обратно
<foxvlad> ща попробую
<andrex> попоплечи
<andrex> кто там у нас руки пришивать к плечам собирался, где этот хирург франкенштейн
<Kyshtynbai> Дополнительные?
<andrex> нет первые
<artus> неть, туть не поможеть :D
<foxvlad> не помогло
<andrex> ампутация мозга поможет тогды
<Kyshtynbai> что сделал, рассказывай
<Kyshtynbai> сделал sudo apt-get purge apache2 ?
<foxvlad> удалил через пург
<foxvlad> и установил снова
<andrex> мда походу ты из /etc/ не тока это удалил
<andrex> dpkg--reconfigure apache2 а так
<foxvlad> тока его и apt-get remuve apache2
<foxvlad> может я доступ по ssh дам
<andrex> нене девид блейн
<Kyshtynbai> э? во-первых remove, а во-вторых покажи, что ли, вывод sudo apt-get install apache2
<Kyshtynbai> Нет, доступ давать не нужно).
<r_ironfist> а логи чата какие-то ведутся?
<artus> foxvlad, так пург или ремув? определись, ато ты в показаниях путаешся
<foxvlad> ремув я сам делал
<foxvlad> а пург сейчас
<foxvlad> когда подсказали
<foxvlad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1401792/
<foxvlad> хотел с виртуальными хостами поэксперементировать а теперь вот так
<Kyshtynbai> гугл, первая же ссылка - твоя проблема
<Kyshtynbai> http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?forum=8&topic=38827
<foxvlad> доэкспереминтировался
<toxa> а что не работает? нужно полностью переустановить ?
<[Raiden]> если верить packages.ubuntu.com , то файла /etc/apache2/envvars нету ни в 1 пакете.
<baronos> в нано F3 сохранить!!!
<[Raiden]> отсюда можно заключить что дело в ручных кривых настройках
<Kyshtynbai> конфиги apache2 хранятся в /etc/apache2, а вот ставятся они из пакета apache2-common  говорят тут он
<[Raiden]> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Kyshtynbai> пойду кабель проложу из одной комнаты в другую.
<toxa> делай apt-get remove --purge apache2-common   а потом apt-get install apache2-common
<[Raiden]> надо кстати вечером будет написать поиск с этого сайта из консоли. А то надоедает ходить в браузер
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]:
<Kyshtynbai> ivan@ivan-laptop:~$ dpkg -S envvars
<Kyshtynbai> apache2.2-common: /etc/apache2/envvars
<Kyshtynbai> apache2.2-common: /usr/share/apache2/build/envvars-std
<Kyshtynbai> так что есть он вроде как).
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: для юнити была линза.... хотя да:)у вас такого удобного не делают:)
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> у нас краннер модульный. МОжно делать любые модули поиска к нему.
<[Raiden]> да, по имени нашелся файл http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=envvars&mode=exactfilename&suite=quantal&arch=any
<[Raiden]> я сначала указал с полным путем
<[Raiden]> dpkg -S отличная вещь, но ищет только среди установленного.
<r_ironfist> да, хотел спросить: проблема с элинском. он адекватно результаты поиска гугла не показывает. в чём дело?
<Kyshtynbai> Ну значит надо учитывать, что packages.ubuntu.com ищет без полного пути.
<skai-falkorr> даш и синпапс тоже
<[Raiden]> синапс не часть какого-либо де. Оно и в кде будет работать
<foxvlad> ураа!!! всем большушее спасибо заработал мой индеец
<Kyshtynbai> Витая пара в фольге какой-то, экранирование, видимо. Не видел такую ещё.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: если ты любиь  кутешной среде гтк ещи
<skai-falkorr> уууу. тех драмма. броуди хотят  итоге пристрелить
<[Raiden]> я люблю любые вещи котоыре работают.
<[Raiden]> или котоыре нравятся )
<[Raiden]> У меня хватает софта на гтк. Но при наличии альтернатив я предпочту на qt
<r_ironfist> спрошу, пожалуй, ещё: проблема с элинском. он адекватно результаты поиска гугла не показывает. в чём дело?
<r_ironfist> спрошу, пожалуй, ещё: проблема с элинском. он адекватно результаты поиска гугла не показывает. в чём дело?
<buar> как очистить этот раздел:/var/spool/cups? в нем очередь печати. пишет, что доступа нет
<artus> зачем его чистить?
<buar> там очередь печати, "зависшие" документы не удаляются через граф интерфейс
<artus> а цупс передернуть не пробовал?
<artus> ато малоли, ужалиш чето - оно и сломаетцо совсем )
<buar> центр управления полетами самолетов?
<buar> центр украинско-польского сотрудничества?
<artus> угу
<buar> артур, что дергать?)))
<buar> там рутовые права нужны, как мне их получить?
<buar> хм, странно, вроде с принтером все ок, через хп все работает, под убунту принтер виден, документы на печать отдает, предварительную подготовку принтер делает, но не печатает, а документы в списке заданийт помечаются, как отправленные
<Kyshtynbai> buar: ну я так понимаю sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart
<buar> очередь печати уже очистил, спс)
<Kyshtynbai> Ок.
<artus> ну если буквы в чате прочесть тяжело то уж про логи я молчу
<artus> buar, в логах обчно пишет какого оно отказывается печатать)
<buar> артур, не обижайся пож-ста, я просто не могу понять, что именно ты мне посоветовал, что за цупс?
<Kyshtynbai> cups
<buar> а где логи прочитать можно? в какой директории?
<Kyshtynbai> камон юникс принтинг систем чтоль
<buar> аааа, понял
<artus> а кто такой артур?
<gridis> ты))))
<buar> ник похож твой)
<artus> Оо
<buar> я и решил)
<artus> buar, дык того, к окулисту ))
<Kyshtynbai> tail -n100 /var/log/то-что-нужно-читать.log
<buar> нееее, не поможет)
<artus> Kyshtynbai, -f туда же
<Kyshtynbai> можно!
<buar> куштынбай, вот последнее я не допишу, потому как не знаю, что писать)
<artus> нужно)
<Kyshtynbai> О. Бутерброды готовы.
<Kyshtynbai> buar: !google логи cups
<buar> ok
<Kyshtynbai> Или я не знаю, какие уж тебе нужны.
<artus> внезапно, а табом в логах cups выбрать не ?
<Kyshtynbai> Ну фдруг он по-другому называется :).
<buar> мужики, я первые сутки пользуюсь этой ос, всю жизнь в форточку дышал
<Kyshtynbai> Хотя это, конечно, не тот случай.
<Kyshtynbai> А зачем перешёл )?
<artus> buar, шапку читай канала для начала
<artus> buar, особено советую обратить внимание на Перед тем, как задать вопрос - прочтите http://goo.gl/MQjd9
<buar> сейчас
<buar> http://ubuntulogia.blogspot.ru/2008/06/blog-post.html
<skai-falkorr> tl;dr
<buar> куштыбай, комп общественный, с флешек вирусов куча постоянно, надоело чистить уже( вот решил попробовать поставить убунту с опенофисом, может пользователи не особо заметят, а проблем  вирусами меньше будет. правда теперь есть проблемы с железом
<skai-falkorr> buar: ну и зачем ты это тут запостил?бред недошкольника 2008 года?
<skai-falkorr> !notforyou | buar
<ubuntuhelp> buar: Тут взрослые люди, ну что вы тут забыли? Прочтите и задумайтесь http://goo.gl/UCdgo
<skai-falkorr> прочти
<buar> понял-понял, не злитесь. интересна была ваша реакция
<skai-falkorr> @kban --user buar 86400 ну теперь у тебя есть время на медитацию и познание дзен. авось научишься предугадывать реакции без необходимости насрать в публичном канале
<shenmue> чем в винде ос на флешку записать можна?
<skai-falkorr>  unetbootin
<shenmue> опачки. не знал что он тут есть
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: а ты прикинь чо. там еще и опера есть на винде
<shenmue> как не привычно программы в гугле искать =(
<shenmue> кстати на линь я перешел после того как узнал что опера и гимп на нем есть
<gridis> Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.1.3
<gridis> умеет записывать не только линь, но и винду и другие ОС на флешку
<shenmue> бутин меня не подводил ни разу поэтому на остальное я не обращаю внимание
<gridis> а меня эта, ты спросил, тебе ответили, можешь выбирать))
<skai-falkorr> кугвин и кат
<artus> shenmue, фигня все эти бутины, линуху режем катом , форточки какми нить ультраисом , 100% запускаемость без плясок :)
<skai-falkorr> artus: ну платить баксы за ультраисо, чтоб ток нарезать кусочек юсб?:)
<artus> skai-falkorr, ну триалку какую нить заюзать
<skai-falkorr> ну это уже вариант:)
<skai-falkorr> чет хочу сделать,а че - не знаю
<skai-falkorr> artus: я уже настолько болен, что, думаю, сча поставлю кеды
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: где там ппа со свежими кедами в 12.10?
<artus> skai-falkorr, ляг поспи, пройдет)
<skai-falkorr> artus: пытался. не получается спать.хуже становится.
<[Raiden]> ppa:kubuntu-ppa
<Kyshtynbai> А чем-чем, кстате, из-под убунты винду нарезать на флешку можно? Что за кат такой?
<[Raiden]> названия иногда меняются. Для 12.04 сча ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а как там через дпкг забекапить список пакетов, чтобы потом откатить все, кто не был установлен?
<[Raiden]> --get-selection >file так вроде. Я наизусть не помню ) Используй заметки. У меня кстати для этого программа на гтк - cherrytree
<skai-falkorr> ну глянь пожалуйста:)
<skai-falkorr> а то кдешника потеряешь:)не приду к просветлению :)
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: да так, вот http://tuksik.ru/dpkg/ , в закладки суй
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: оно точно потом удалит кеды?и приведет пакеты к тому списку, что сейчас?
<[Raiden]> вроде да.
<[Raiden]> но я 1 раз только делал и не с кде.
<shenmue> мята 14.1 вышла =)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну получилось?
<shenmue> точнее исошник обовили
<[Raiden]> взял клаву, мног омультимедиа кнопок. Сижу переопределяю часть http://itmages.ru/image/view/784360/a7fba816
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: да, была обычная убунта. Я в виртуалке сделал минималку, и потом таким образом смог повторить на реальной установке.
<[Raiden]> но это не значит, что эот работает всегда ))
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: у тебя какие кеды?
<[Raiden]> 4.9.3
<skai-falkorr> ну и нафиг я ппа добавлял?:)
<skai-falkorr> они в квантал пропозед 4.9.3
<[Raiden]> скоро снова обновятся 5 декабря вроде. В ппа могут появиться по разному от пары дней до недели.
<skai-falkorr> нууу я б так долго не загадывал
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: ну может быть. Я не обращал особого внимания откуда поставлены
<skai-falkorr> до 5 декабря я могу в них разочароваться
<Kyshtynbai> !windows
<ubuntuhelp> Если Вы хотите поговорить о Microsoft Windows или получить какую-либо помощь по ней, то обращайтесь на канал ##windows. См. http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 , http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm и !equivalents.
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/638589 - арм для мобильных девайсов рулит.
<Kyshtynbai> !gparted
<ubuntuhelp> Gparted — GUI утилита для разметки дисков. Чтобы установить, выполните « sudo apt-get install gparted ». См. http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Kyshtynbai> Ребутнусь.
<skai-falkorr> kfy
<skai-falkorr> лан
<skai-falkorr> я в ребут
<skai-falkorr> and where is that hecking keyboard layout indicator?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]:
<[Raiden]> ?
<[Raiden]> systemsettings - input devices
<skai-falkorr> аллилуя
<skai-falkorr> звука в колонках нет
<skai-falkorr> что случилось?
<skai-falkorr> теперь звук окончательно сдох
<skai-falkorr> красиво, только глючно там
<skai-falkorr> и иногда ждешь, что выскочит сиська и станцует танец в блестках
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: чет какой то перебор настроек
<skai-falkorr> мне не надо знать, в какую сторону унитаза писать, мне бы просто отлить:)
<skai-falkorr>  /аналогия_off
<[Raiden]> все претензии к разработчикам
<skai-falkorr> ну а звук то?
<skai-falkorr> подожду 4.10 и поставлю на 13.04
<[Raiden]> я не знаю ничег опро звук. у меня 2 колонки, креатив, всё из коробки.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а пока кде попадает в твою категорию "говноде, потому что мне надо запустить и работать,а не настраивать даш^W звук"
<[Raiden]> пиши на форум если тут никто не отзовется
<skai-falkorr> :) ну у меня рылатек (самый распространенный)
<skai-falkorr> зачем?подожду 13.04 и поставлю вголую мож дело в чем то в моей системе уже
<[Raiden]> наверное да, говно. Если у тебя так.
<skai-falkorr> кстати, не работает откат через дпкг селекшены
<[Raiden]> у меня не так.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну тыж выдаешь свою ситуацию за эталонную и всегда говоришь, что раз у тебя не так - значит у всех:)
<skai-falkorr> я думал, раз я запустил кеды - мне тоже можно так себя вести:)
<[Raiden]> я думаю звук мало относится к кде
<[Raiden]> это к пульсу и альзе
<skai-falkorr> это к фонону
<skai-falkorr> кде саунд фреймворк
<[Raiden]> но моё мнение значения не имеет. ты пришел ругаться , вот и ругайся. А я афк )
<skai-falkorr> ну я ж на тебя ругаться пришел:)тыж мне это посоветовал:)и ты всегда спрашивал, что в них не так:)
<skai-falkorr> ну вот тебе примеры:)
<skai-falkorr> хотя квин работает шустро, шустрее компиза
<[Raiden]> я не знаю что ты ставил и как и куда.
<skai-falkorr> кубунту-десктоп
<skai-falkorr> и все, что оно поставило по зависимостям
<[Raiden]> тогда на панели есть миксер, там все анстройки за которые овтечает кде.
<skai-falkorr> ага.подергал их. в встроенных есть, в колонки не идет.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: када там федора выходит 18?
<[Raiden]> я не пользуюсь
<skai-falkorr> ну ты чаще меня на опеннете читаешь новости:)вдруг да запомнил
<[Raiden]> я читаю только то что мне кажется интересным. Релиз федоры это не ко мне
<skai-falkorr> baronos: еще один сериал я списал из списка просмотров
<baronos> skai-falkorr какой?
<skai-falkorr> американ хоррор стори.
<skai-falkorr> первая часть была настоящий хоррор.а второй сезон превратили в психологический триллер
<skai-falkorr> я в ребут
<skai-falkorr> ну чтож. почти починил все обратно
<baronos> сломал юнити?
<skai-falkorr> не.кеды врубили свой гтк движок и плимот
<[Raiden]> вот это я знаю. Можно изменить\удалить .config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini
<[Raiden]> вполне возможно есть какие-то ещё настройки звука, я думаю это надо pavucontrol или запуск по чистым юзером.
<[Raiden]> мне особо не приходилось в лине настраивать звук, по причине всегда работал
<skai-falkorr> ну вот подожду 4.10 и поставлю на 13.04
<baronos> skai-falkorr согласись не тормозящая ДЕ? лично у меня нормуль, но бесит просто :)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: ну квин шустрый, но вот точно сиська блестящая вылетит с минуты на минуту
<skai-falkorr> и спросит стопицот настроек
<baronos> :)
<skai-falkorr> не удобная для переустановок система
<skai-falkorr> надо будет несколько часов под себя настраивать
<skai-falkorr> рутрекер упал
<artus> skai-falkorr, че, кеды несьедобны?
<skai-falkorr> artus: квин шустрый, но звук не работает и настроек слишком много лишних
<skai-falkorr> Топ-менеджеры банка "Таврика" покинули Украину, предположительно выведя перед этим около 2 миллиардов гривен. Власти успели арестовать лишь 4 миллиона. Менеджеры решили покинуть страну, поскольку опасаются оказаться на
<skai-falkorr> скамье подсудимых.
<skai-falkorr> опасаются
<skai-falkorr> ну да. может и не хватить на взятку
<[Raiden]> переустановки обычно не трогаю настройки юзера, если он с головой. А если эта голова ещё и думает, то помимо этого есть бекап.
<skai-falkorr> а если эта переустановка не на тот де комп?или если сдохнет хард?
<[Raiden]> для тех кто постоянно что-то меняет-портит, бтрфс подходит. снапшот и вперед
<[Raiden]> тогда настроешь заново если нет бекапа. Допустим я знаю что я использую пиджин, я пакую .purple и 100% уверен что больше не буду его настраивать. А с кде ещё проще, все анстройки в тексте.
<skai-falkorr> ну вот у меня в бекапе папки с хромом, сертификатами, вичатом и еще парой тулз.а тут надо кедоконфиги тягать
<[Raiden]> можно ещё скриптить для автоматизации настройки. есть утилита для редактирования конфигов. Если не нравится, сойдет и сед.
<skai-falkorr> ну тут еще надо знать конфиги
<bosyi> [Raiden], подскажи плиз можно в кде задать размер панели жестко?
<[Raiden]> bosyi: ну в её свойствах , там ползунки есть для изменения. Автоматом это не меняется потом
<bosyi> [Raiden], ползунки то конечно очень хорошо. а можно задать например жестко : 32 пикселя, 48..
<bosyi> просто хочу убедиться что иконки имеют свой родной размер, а не растягиваются
<[Raiden]> я сразу не так понял твоё жестко, жестко значит без изменений. тут больше подходит слово точно :) Через конфиги думаю можно.
<bosyi> ясно. геморно в общем)
<bosyi> [Raiden], а как сделать панель прозрачной? как в юнити?
<Kyshtynbai> Perl Find::File А я, идиот, с башем долбился. Никакого баша не нужно, когда есть perl. Слава Ларри Уоллу :) !
<[Raiden]> bosyi: прозрачность зависит от того включен композит или нет и от темы плазмы.
<shenmue> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cinnamon уже в русской вики есть =)
<[Raiden]> bosyi: ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-appletsrc  ищи там  plugin=panel и рядом что-то вроде 0,-48,1280,42
<[Raiden]> это задаёт размеры панели
<bosyi> спс
<shenmue> [Raiden] ты щас на лине?
<[Raiden]> да
<shenmue> http://cinnamon-spices.linuxmint.com/extensions/view/21 отмотай до текста под картинкой и сделай скрин
<shenmue> мне шрифт важен
<Kyshtynbai> shenmue: http://uppix.net/9/0/1/b7b329ee0595fa64f67dea3ec074b.png
<[Raiden]> shenmue: Я не уверен в том что у меня будет как у всех
<Kyshtynbai> таг?
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1201/h_1354381468_1131160_396654099a.png
<shenmue> http://itmages.ru/image/preview/784572/aeb4560e чот у меня вообще ужас там
<shenmue> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1201/h_1354381595_8614064_aeb4560ec6.jpeg вот
<[Raiden]> на моем скриншоте не видно панельки, я пользую её в опцией перекрытия окнами. Это простой и всегда доступный метод экономии места, как и автоскрытие. Без всяких извратов как глобал меню
<shenmue> да мне шрифт нужен был
<shenmue> видишь еле заметный какойто серый
<[Raiden]> вижу. Как-то неправильно )
<[Raiden]> сча в своей опере гляну
<shenmue> раньше не было тогово на сайте
<[Raiden]> у меня в опере так же как в фф
<[Raiden]> какая-то твоя пробелма.
<[Raiden]> ле*
<log___dog> Всем привет!!!
<[Raiden]> shenmue: посмотри в хомпапке .fonts.conf и всё что может начинаться на фонт переименуй и релогин сделай.
<[Raiden]> может поможет.
<[Raiden]> если нет, то мтожет что-то в профиле твоего браузера не так
<shenmue> енто винда
<shenmue> просто в грандию гамаю на ней ибо ролики в вайне не работают
<[Raiden]> а..
<tagezi> всем привет
<log___dog> Всем привет!фу замучался с этой регистрацией....
<SergeyIT> log___dog, зачем?
<yurau> кто-н свой скрипт в anacron`е ежедневно запускал?
<shenmue> удивительно
<yurau> у меня не запускается. и проверить немогу
<SergeyIT> yurau, а почему не проверить?
<yurau> сам по себе работает. непонятно запускает его крон или нет
<log___dog> SergeyIT: что зачем?
<SergeyIT> log___dog, что-что, замучался зачем?
<SergeyIT> yurau, так в файл чего запиши и посмотри
<log___dog> SergeyIT: xchat чегото не хотел автоматом пасс подкидывать никсерву.а в квирке все гуд.
<SergeyIT> log___dog, а причем здесь регистрация?
<log___dog> просто сперва не мог догнать про регистрацию а потом автоматическая авторизация мозг парила.ну как то так!хотя раньше xchat отлично работал... ну да ладно
<yurau> SergeyIT: так  я хочу скачать исходники пакета ежедневно с помощью анкрона. ничего не отрабатывает. если запускать руками то работает. скрипт положил в cron.dayly
<SergeyIT> yurau, а чего не в crontab ?
<yurau> этого я не знаю
<yurau> команда тестирования запуска run-parts --test /etc/cron.daily мой скрипт не выводит
<yurau> а он в каталоге
<SergeyIT> yurau, и отладить проще, запуск можно в любое время поставить, хоть каждую минуту
<SergeyIT> !cron
<ubuntuhelp> cron — демон-планировщик задач в UNIX-образных операционных системах, использующийся для периодического выполнения заданий в заданное время. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cron
<yurau> мне нужно раз в день. независимо от времени запуска компа
<tagezi> напридумывают ссложностей )
<tagezi> yurau: тыпо ссылке сходи в википедию, или ман на крон почитай
<SergeyIT> yurau, там это возможно, еще и по дням недели, месяца
<yurau> сейчас посмотрю. а анакрон почему не срабатывает?
<SergeyIT> ребут
<yurau> в логах анакрон запускается. а мой скрипт судя по всему нет
<yurau> да, по  ребуту анакрон перезапускается но не для меня
<yurau> использующийся для периодического выполнения заданий в определённое время.!!
<yurau> а мне надо в неопределенное время.
<openvoid> том есть что то @boot
<tagezi> =)
<SergeyIT> yurau, посмотри тему на форуме про будильник в кроне
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<SergeyIT> yurau, нашел?
<yurau> нет, я решил пока запускать при каждом старте системы из под пользователя
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/638548/
<SergeyIT> yurau, вот, например http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=206799.0
<yurau> мне думается что запуск через анакрон блокирует либо run-parts либо система безапасности
<[Raiden]> да на форуме достаточно инфы. даже про переменную дисплей написали. Правда ещё юзер должен быть тот  же под которым пущена иксов. Либо задаются разрешения с помошью xhost
<[Raiden]> откройте терминал и наберите sudo -i , потом gedit
<yurau> так надо несинхронно. а если комп выключен. то при запуске.
<[Raiden]> а если выполнить xhost si:localuser:root  , от юзера, то пример выше будет работать
<[Raiden]> не помню навсегда или до ребута.
<[Raiden]> yurau: Это я не тебе , а вообще. Может пригодится кому.
<[Raiden]> тебе надо просто фоурм почитать )
<[Raiden]> или найти и поставить морду к крону, если не можешь разобраться.
<yurau> сами непоняли задачу и не знаете ответа. потосле этого учите. )
<[Raiden]> )
<SergeyIT> (10:19:03 PM) yurau: а мне надо в неопределенное время.
<SergeyIT> где здесь при старте?
<yurau> SergeyIT: надо 1 раз в день. в любое  время.  при старте это половинчатое мое решение
<tagezi> Scrimmer: опять сидишь под виндой?
<Scrimmer> tagezi, ну зачем ты так ?
<tagezi> это было: "Здравствуй" )
<Scrimmer> tagezi, и тебе привет (:
<Scrimmer> и вообще всем привет
<andrex> минздрав россии предупреждает венда вредит вашему злоровью
<Scrimmer> я был вынужден
<SergeyIT> andrex: вот пытаюсь понять, что такое может быть злоровье и не получается (по аналогии со здоровьем) :(
<Scrimmer> ох уж этот свежий вкус убунты
<tagezi> тормозить нужно быстрее )))
<tagezi> минуту потормозил, остальное время отдыхаешь )
<Scrimmer> что?!)
<andrex> SergeyIT: вот ты меня всегда подкалываешь, да здоровье там должно было быть))
<Kyshtynbai> Новый скайп что-то в гном-шелле оповещения не выдаёт.
<SergeyIT> andrex, да  не... часто при опечатках/оговорках интересные слова получаются (типа навигатор/нафигатор...), просто пунктик у меня (
<andrex> ну я понял про что ты)
<andrex> злоровье, эт когда живьем закопали, чтоль
<Scrimmer> Кстати, ребят. Может сталкивался кто - роутер TP-Link выдает макс скорость 10 мбит вместо 100
<Scrimmer> Решается проблема простым способом - пару раз втыкнуть кабель в разные порты и все
<andrex> какой имннно?
<Scrimmer> tl-wr741nd
<Scrimmer> упс, случайно
<Scrimmer> случайно вырубил роутер*
<gridis> а с провайдером как соединен?
<andrex> хм не у меня друной. попробцй прошивку сменить
<gridis> pppoe?
<Scrimmer> да
<andrex> другой
<Scrimmer> gridis, привет, кстати
<gridis> привет
<gridis> pppoe тратит много ресурсов на бюджетных роутерах? TPlink, Dlink и тд... поэтому у тебя скорее всего скорость упирается в производительность ЦП, роутер сильно гараяий?
<Scrimmer> у многих такое, но никто ничего не может сказать по этому поводу =\
<gridis> *горячий
<Scrimmer> греется, да
<gridis> у меня mikrotik, обычный комп
<gridis> роутит мне трафик
<gridis> на 1 гигабите по лакалке загрузка ЦП не больше 10%
<gridis> на pppoe предел 300 мегабит и ЦП 100%
<SergeyIT> это ж в 30 раз хуже (
<gridis> eue
<gridis> угу
<gridis> но из-за этого у моего брата Dlink не выдает больше 25 мегабит интернет
<Scrimmer> да просто напрягает постоянно кабель тыкать
<gridis> и всему виной pppoe
<SergeyIT> хорошо я не на нем
<Scrimmer> gridis, кстати, ты в irc через какой клиент сидишь ?
<gridis> pidgin
<Scrimmer> 12.10 ?
<gridis> lf
<gridis> да
<Scrimmer> ты делал возможность прятать клиент в область уведомлений?
<gridis> да
<Scrimmer> расскажи, как. а то я нашел гайд, а он не помог
<gridis> у меня gnome-shell
<Scrimmer> как то неловко вышло
<gridis> у меня gnome shell
<Scrimmer> а
<gridis> там extension делаешь и все ок
<gridis> Кстати, поставил я себе sublime
<gridis> классная тема
<Scrimmer> да, хорош :)
<Scrimmer> только 1 вопросец - как сделать, что бы он все файлы, которые открывал, делал им кодировку utf8?
<gridis> не сталкивался с такой проблемой...
<gridis> но у меня было похожее в другом редакторе на винде
<gridis> надо было написать строку на русском в коммент
<gridis> или что-то что стандартная кодировка, которая русский не поддерживает, он автоматом что бы нормально сохранить переведет на utf-8
<gridis> ну опять же повторюсь, это было в винде
<Scrimmer> я не понял сообщения :D
<gridis> php Expert Edition
<gridis> что именно?
<Scrimmer> да все сообщение :D
<gridis> короче, у меня была похожая проблема в винде, открывал я файл и базовая кодировка была черти пойми какой, не помню, но пока содержимое было только из английского алфавита, то проблем не возникало, но как только я вписавал что-то не русском, он ругался и мÐ
<gridis> *на
<Scrimmer> cp1251 ?
<gridis> нет, cp1251 нормально русский держит
<gridis> у меня как правило все файлы начинаешь так if (!defined('SYS_DIR')) exit('Нет доступа к скрипту');
<gridis> то проблема с кодировкой отпадал
<gridis> а
<scrimmer> ребят, а пользовался кто SVN на SourceForge?
<shenmue> не я не доктор =(
<tagezi> o_O
<gridis> у скриммера походу роутер окончательно перегрелся
<tagezi> да не.. он всё с сайтом химичит
<gridis> а че за сайт и нафига ему svn, когда хит проще
<tagezi> до него сегодня допёрло что сайт можно на локалке верстать ))
<gridis> ыыы)
<gridis> то есть он начинает становиться правильным кодером/верстальщиком? ))
<shenmue> до него доперло что можно верстать сайты?
<tagezi> угу )
<tagezi> никогда не понимал верстание онлайн )
<gridis> а это как?
<tagezi> ну вот некоторые это обожают )
<tagezi> gridis: ну когда ты правишь файл на серваке, вместо того что бы сделать всё на локалке и потом залить )
<gridis> аааа))) ну это извращенство, правда, я тоже правлю на серваке, который дома стоит по nfs доступ к папке с проектом имею
<tagezi> gridis: а ты думаешь чего столько вопросов на форуме про замену нотепад++ на линухе? ))
<gridis> эм... не понял вопроса, если это был вопрос)))
<tagezi> риторический )))
<tagezi> нотепад++ это редактор на винде, который позволяет править файлы по фтп )
<gridis> хм... не слышал про такой функционал у него, у меня на работе чувак разхваливает его....
<gridis> но попробовать руки не доходили
<tagezi> да гиани его полностью заменяет.. только забыли для быдло кодинка фичу доступа сделать )))
<tagezi> а подсветка закрывающего тека лечиться настройкой форматирования текста )
<gridis> ну меня геани устраивал полностью пока не попробовал sublime
<tagezi> да гиане со своими плагинами, помоему, кому угодно 100 очков вперёд даст
<gridis> согласен, хотя у большинства редакторов есть 1 весомое НО, их нужно пилить под себя очень долго и часть модулей и настроек по дефолту не то что не юзабельны, а они наоборот только сильно мешают
<tagezi> gridis: если нормально работать, пилить приходиться всё.. а если нельзя пилить то пытаешься привыкнуть... и привычка привыкать, она очень привычной становиться ))))
<tagezi> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1202/h_1354402376_7500519_756f61aac1.png
<tagezi> обновления пришли ))))
<gridis> tagezi: согласен, только ты меня не понял, я говорю про то что модули и дополнения, да и вообще основные настройки редакторов, да и не  только, порой не просто отлючены или как-то помогают пользователи, а наоборот сильно мешают
<gridis> а картинку оценил
<gridis> :)
<tagezi> я вот думаю.. поставить кубунту как декстоп или отдельно рядом с убунту
<tagezi> в виртуалке настраивать не удобно
<gridis> ну я бы поставил в виртуалке или рядом, потому как что-то пойдет не так, потом опять все менять
<tagezi> gridis: в виртуалке не удобно, по монитору бекать при помощи полос прокрутки приходиться
<gridis> у меня 2 монитора, так что мне твои проблемы не страшны)))
<tagezi> у меня разрешение у монитора 1366х768
<gridis> и кстати в виртуалке можешь сделать разрешение поменьше
<gridis> ноут?
<tagezi> 800х600?
<gridis> ну да
<gridis> если моник не позволяет
<tagezi> да ноут ))) а 800х600 не удобно жутко )
<gridis> 1024х768
<gridis> что мешает?
<tagezi> полосы прокрутки )
<gridis> эм.. точно)
<gridis> покупай новый ноут))))
<tagezi> не.. )) мне доче нужно систему подготовить, ну и понять как её узать что бы если что подсказывать
<gridis> ты хочешь ей КДЕ поставить?
<tagezi> угу
<gridis> а почему не гном?
<tagezi> ну потому что он неудобен, нафига его ставить
<gridis> неудобен чем?
<tagezi> и потом, программы восновном кдешные будут
<tagezi> gridis: лично мне всем ))
<gridis> насчет программ тогда с тобой соглашусь, тогда стоит КДЕ, а мне гном очень нравиться... может в кде есть что-то, чего я не знаю, но сейчас gnome shell меня полностью устраивает
<tagezi> gridis: устраивает, это такая пространная вещь... я как продавец турестического снаряжения могу тебе расказать, что люди иногда таким садо-мазо занимаются говоря что их устраивает )))
<tagezi> gridis: а поп поводу гнома... я едубунту ставил, там третий гном, жутко не удобно после юнити, работа раза в три наверное медленее
<tagezi> кде хоть настроить можно без танцев.. да и продумано там много.. и темы новые поставить просто, и не тормозит после этого
<tagezi> а она всё таки девочка, и к томуже блондинка )))) так что розовые окошки и винкс у неё будет обязательно
<gridis> ну у меня ничего не тормозит и все шустро работает и эффекты и прочее... но как варинат попробую кде поставить, может правда там что-то есть)
<gridis> ыыы)))
<tagezi> да не.. я себе юнити оставлю.. мне удобно.. но половина тем кривые.. наутилус тормозит жутко..
<tagezi> да и кдешными прогами я не пользуюсь
<tagezi> а обучающие проги восновном кдешники пишут почемуто
<[koshka]> skai-falkorr, ррррр
<[koshka]> !artus
<ubuntuhelp> Считает [Raiden] фанатиком. Подробности !raiden
<[koshka]> !skai
<ubuntuhelp> С.К.А.Й.: Синтетический Клон для Автоматического убиЙства
<[koshka]> Эхх..
<artus> [koshka], че шумиш? )
<[koshka]>  а че нельзя?
<[koshka]> Вы вот про меня забыли :(
<artus> [koshka], да я уже дремать начинал )
<andrex> пришла всех перебудила
<[koshka]> Ееее
<[koshka]> Комары летают o_O
<andrex> внатуре кошка, пришла погремела, осталось вискаса попросить...
<[koshka]> Молока!
<artus> тапка
<[koshka]> А вот это можкт делать только Скай!
<andrex> а у мну унта есть
<[koshka]> Ща еще кого нить разбужу
<[koshka]> И пойду спать
<andrex> гг
<[koshka]> mva, вот его!
<gridis> ыыы)))
<[koshka]> :(
<[koshka]> artus, не спать!!
#ubuntu-ru 2012-12-02
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи
<IlyaLevin> Всем привет. На ноуте 12.04. В сети стоит второй комп с Win7. На нем расшарены для общего доступа два харда. Но когда я пытаюсь подключиться к нему с ноута, Наутилус показывает пустую папку.
<andrex> права на винде выставляй
<andrex> go ##windows
<IlyaLevin> Нашел только этот мануал http://santa-agata.blogspot.ru/2012/06/ubuntu-windows-folders-sharing.html
<IlyaLevin> но что-то не сработало
<IlyaLevin> права на винде выставлены нормально
<[Raiden]> скриптик написал, вроде пашет http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1202/h_1354428564_8625228_4f6bc2c21b.png
<[Raiden]> надо кому?
<andrex> нормально
<andrex> а несколько пакетов подряд могет?
<[Raiden]> это ищет по имеин файла пакеты. 1 запрос за раз
<[Raiden]> пакеты тоже можно сделать, но мне не нужно )
<[Raiden]> пакеты можно и в базе апта найти
<andrex> да я имею ввиду пакетно тоесть пачками тоесть ./fpuk bash dash sh zsh
<[Raiden]> в текущем виде нет
<[Raiden]> for x in  bash dash sh zsh ;do скрипт  $x ; done :) Или можно это сделать в скрипте но уже без меня
<[Raiden]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1403886/
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: вою придержи его:)я на недельке с него начну снова писать:)
<skai-falkorr> не против?
<[Raiden]> не против )
<[Raiden]> Не знал что есть такой минисериал. По общему объему вытянуло бы на полнометражку
<[Raiden]> http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4247507
<[Raiden]> 12 мин серия
<skai-falkorr> это вебизоды
<baronos> вооо, надо gtile поставить и в нем запускать mc
<skai-falkorr> who wants to win a nobel prize?
<[Raiden]> ну да, вепизоды. Они были и раньше, но другие. Я не знал что снимали ещё , в этом году.
<skai-falkorr> it was all over g+
<skai-falkorr> даж в трендах было
<[Raiden]> http://science.d3.ru/comments/385810
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: so long and thanks for all the fish!
<Kyshtynbai> Это планетяне, точно!
<baronos> поговорка галактическая классная
<Kyshtynbai> Или Лужков. Транспортное кольцо строит.
<shenmue> хм
<shenmue> это похоже за бароносом летят
 * baronos приготовил полотенце
<shenmue> только ему гш нравиться. точно он инопланетянин =)
<shenmue> кольцо исчезло... вообще это говорит о том что вселенная тоже развиваеться и эволюционирует. раньше из исходников планеты долго собирались но современные технологии ес-но ускорили этот процесс
<Kyshtynbai> вселенная это тебе не генту. проц поменял и быстрее планета собралась.
<Kyshtynbai> Я думаю, тут какой-то радио-оптический эффект всё же. Никакой мистки :( .
<shenmue> да я тоже думаю что скорее всего перегаром надышали на телескоп
<Kyshtynbai> Поиграю-ка я в диаблу вторую.
<baronos> а я третью прошел вчера)
<Kyshtynbai> я третью погонял у знакомого на компе, чото как-то мне не очень..
<baronos> То, что вы хотите сделать, может иметь нежелательные последствия. Чтобы продолжить, введите фразу: 'Да, делать, как я скажу!'
<baronos> а я оттретьей вааще восторге :)
<skai-falkorr> http://motor.ru/news/2012/11/30/topspeed/
<[Raiden]> пош каждый дурак разгонит. Пусть  калину  спорт разгонят.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> рш
<skai-falkorr> самое большое ускорение, которое может получить калина - это 9.8 метров в секунду за секуду:) на киллограмм массы:)
<baronos> ну или вообще не заведется
<skai-falkorr> baronos: а ее и не надо заводить.сбрось с самолета и гравитация сама ввсе сделает
<baronos> [t[t)
<baronos> хехе)
<scrimmer> утрчеко всем
<andrex> вечерно тебе
<baronos> skai-falkorr: ну я поставил vlc2 на 10.04 :)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: рад за тебя:)
<baronos> да я сам в шоке :)
<[Raiden]> на гном2 чтоли переехал?
<[Raiden]> твоя карта смены де наверное в страницу текста не уместится )
<[Raiden]> ...и дистров
<baronos> это на нетбуке, дома то няшка гном3 на супер дистре дебиан :)
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> сижу слушаю прот пещеры древние в которыхтипа можно было автономно жить достаточно долго, говорят - есть все для выживания, вода и так далее. но ниразу про туалет не сказали.
<[Raiden]> ...и про отсутсвие туалетной бумаги. :)
<[Raiden]> говорят в некоторых странах это до сих пор роскошь
<baronos> у нас в санатории тоже :)
<[Raiden]> кажется я в видел в док. фильме про кубу, что там продается в специальных магазинах для туристов.
<[Raiden]> если склероз не подводит
<[Raiden]> кому же тогда нужен гном3? http://www.linux.org.ru/news/redhat/8537353
<skai-falkorr>  нууу есть суся
<skai-falkorr> есть дебиан
<andrex> если тока опен суся
<andrex> которая не опен чёто не гуд
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/redhat/8537353#comment-8537757
<[Raiden]> это не мой пост )
<skai-falkorr> как тяжело челвоеку, который не привык к кнопкам слева:)это ж ужас, какая трагедия:)
<skai-falkorr> аж смешно
<andrex> да и так видно у тебя же там ник другой
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ты бы догадался ставить кубунту, так что сразу видно, что это не ты
<andrex> ага и поменять их на право невохможно
<[Raiden]> )
<chelaxe> скай
<skai-falkorr> челах?
<tagezi> всем привет )
<baronos> поставил из дебиан бекпортс с некоторым ковырянием деб пакетов http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1202/h_1354441738_1070667_fed210d929.png :)
<baronos> муторное дело, не советую :D
<Kyshtynbai> Фторой гномег.
<Kyshtynbai> А собрать-то не проще было?
<baronos> неа, там нужно с ключом собирать каким то
<baronos> а я фз каким
<baronos> [Raiden]: роса плеер на основе мплеер?
<[Raiden]> на основе smplayer
<[Raiden]> но можно и так сказать
<[Raiden]> Я не стал им пользоваться. Они сломали фичу котоаря мне очень нравится. Смплейер умеет скрывать свой ифейс, а роса нет.
<[Raiden]> нельзя сделать как справа http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1202/h_1354443844_1578329_6016a71c20.png
<baronos> угу удобно, в тотеме всегда так смотрю
<[Raiden]> http://www.kinopoisk.ru/level/1/film/479608/  не смотрел
<baronos> мне советовали не смотреть :)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> тогда пока не буду
<[Raiden]> возможно они использовали umplayer как основу, тоже форк с поломанной фичей.
<baronos> фильмпобег посмотри
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], кровожаднее людей пришельцев нет...
<[Raiden]> что за побег?
<[Raiden]> сериал такой есть ...
<[Raiden]> а вот фильм...
<baronos> [Raiden]:  Hit and Run в оригинале
<[Raiden]> Хватай и беги
<baronos> угу)
<[Raiden]> учту
<baronos> вроде ниче смотрибелььно)
<log___dog> всем доброго дня!!!!
 * Ker[nel] пыпыщь ... есть живые? )
<baronos> no
<log___dog> ага
<Ker[nel]> о, может, новые люди мне помогут с маршрутизацией виртуальных интерфейсов? )
<tagezi> божетфмой.. тебе ещё не надоело сними разбираться?
<Ker[nel]> нет, я не хочу, чтоб меня уволили нафиг
<Ker[nel]> да и ваще негоже такого не уметь документоведу :(
<Ker[nel]> ща я ребутну свой унылый i7 и вернусь
<Ker[nel]> туд
<Ker[nel]> неужели ни один половозрелый убунтовод никогда не неастраивал такого и не может хотя бы придать мне успкорения в нужную сторону? :(
 * baronos активейтед google ускоритель
<Ker[nel]> трабла в том, что уже переситано всё, что можно :(
<tagezi> тогда точно трабла
<Ker[nel]> трабла в том, что у нас на истфаке вланы не преподавали :(
<tagezi> ну так можно же маны покурить
<Ker[nel]> по ходу, для меня это непостижимо
<Ker[nel]> мне is-is на циске проще настроить
<tagezi> а что админ учил на истфаке?
<Ker[nel]> я ж не админ)
<Ker[nel]> у меня есть вдс с проксёй, на нём всё норм построено на venet-интерфейсах (соответственно, поднимала их не я), его как-то можно реализовать без самих по себе виртуалок?
<tagezi> Ker[nel]: ну тогда читай маны также как Гумилёва.. и всё будет понятно )
<Ker[nel]> tagezi не читала ))
<tagezi> Ker[nel]: что же вы тогда учили на истфаке?
<Ker[nel]> я не историк, я документовед
<Ker[nel]> учили, как бумажки оформлять
<Ker[nel]> я типа секретутка с В.О.
<tagezi> а разница в чем? очень пыльные бумаги водить не умеешь? ))
<Ker[nel]> та это вообще мимо меня прошло
<Ker[nel]> я училась как попало
<baronos> мне показалось "Секретутка 8.0" дкмаю че за прога в стиле 1С
<Ker[nel]> бгг
<tagezi> ну, мои соболезнования
<tagezi> Ker[nel]: напиши на форум, там больше народу сидит
<tagezi> подробненько, с толком, с выводами
<Ker[nel]> ага и буду тупняки там гонять)
<Ker[nel]> ща сама попробую)
<Kyshtynbai> да тут проблма не локально убунтовая.. это тебе к сетевикам каким-нибулью на опеннет чтоль.
<Ker[nel]> ну мало ли, может, кто-то настраивал когда-то
<Kyshtynbai> Знаешь что... а спроси на #gentoo-ru
<Kyshtynbai> там быди спецы по сетям.
<Kyshtynbai> вроде бы :) .
<skai-falkorr> доброе утро
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<Ker[nel]> доброе
<Ker[nel]> не хватало мне ещё генту собирать для этого
<Ker[nel]> хотя, на спор собирала
<Kyshtynbai> собирать-то зачем... оно вехде одинаково настраиваецца
<gridis> привет всем
<Ker[nel]> ну и как я им скажу, что у меня убунта? )))
<Ker[nel]> хай)
<gridis> о чем спор?
<Kyshtynbai> рукалицо. ну ты не говори им, что у тебя убунта.
<Ker[nel]> gridis ваще о маршрутизации виртуальных интерфейсов)
<Ker[nel]> Kyshtynbai да не скажу)
<gridis> а что с ними не так?
<skai-falkorr>  а ты не говори
<skai-falkorr> спроси там vladgobelen
<Ker[nel]> gridis не маршрутизируются :-)))
<skai-falkorr> он тебе даст протекцию
<gridis> спроси инквизитора, он по вертуализации спец
<gridis> правда сейчас его в сети нет
<Ker[nel]> ппц я фигею
<gridis> что используешь для проброса сети bridge или openvswitch?
<[koshka]> и я
<[koshka]> )
<Kyshtynbai> кыс-кыс
<Ker[nel]> 2 тачки в одной подсети, обе пингуют ындекс и прочее, но с одной не пинается вторая
<gridis> проснулся зверек который всех будил ночью)))
<[koshka]> тсссс
<[koshka]> ни кому об этом не говорите
<[koshka]> а то меня могу наказать (
<Ker[nel]> gridis мне тупо надо на одной машине поднять 30 интерфейсов и выдать им айпишки из одной подсети
<gridis> зачем 30 интерфейсов, на 1 подними 30 Ip адресов
<Ker[nel]> при этом на самой этой машине маршрутизировать ничего не надо
<Ker[nel]> мне нужно, чтоб на каждом был свой мак
<gridis> а, ну тогда
<gridis> так что используешь bridge или openvswitch?
<Ker[nel]> я через думми подымала, в локалке всё как надо ходит и маки назначаются, но на свич провайдерский маки их не приходят, по-видимому, из-за того, что неправильно настроена маршрутизация на нём, т.е. они тупо дропают всё, что не в их подсети ходит
<Ker[nel]> тупо создала мешок интерфейсов, каждому свой мак выдала
<Ker[nel]> а вот эти страшные слова мне доселе неизвестны) счас погуглю, вдруг поможет
<gridis> не понял тебя немного, то есть у тебя машина с 30 виртуальными интерфейсами смотрит на провайдера?
<Ker[nel]> да
 * skai-falkorr испытывает стойкое ощущение, что инка хватит удар, если он узнает о таком подходе к сетям
<Ker[nel]> никаких виртуалок на ней, ничего
<gridis> это в датацентре или дома?
<Ker[nel]> дома
<gridis> а какое соединение с провайдером?
<gridis> pppoe или что-то другое?
<Ker[nel]> fast ethernet
<gridis> без авторизации?
<Ker[nel]> без
<Ker[nel]> по маку на свиче
<Ker[nel]> из-за этого им нужны разные маки
<gridis> что бы тебе 30 Ip адресов дать?
<Ker[nel]> но это пофиг, маки то я им назначила
<Ker[nel]> угу :(
<gridis> а как ты назначила?
<Ker[nel]> у них биллинг не позволяет на один мак привязать больше 1 айпишки
<gridis> и провайдер в курсе твоих проделок?
<Ker[nel]> создала 29 dummy интерфейсов и в /etc/network/interfaces их прописала с нужными айпишками и маками
<Ker[nel]> конечно
<Ker[nel]> думаешь, откуда у меня 30 белых айпишек)
<Ker[nel]> 31, точнее
<shenmue> тест
<ubuntuhelp> shenmue, Fail!
<shenmue> вот и йа на 14 мяте
<Kyshtynbai> Ну и как :) ?
<baronos> shenmue: она мне не понравилась
<baronos> ни та ни ся
<gridis> то есть у тебя с 1 ip все нормально проходит, остальные режутся?
<shenmue> ну дебиановцы староверы
<Ker[nel]> gridis именно
<Ker[nel]> до свича норм всё ходит, пингуется, даже на проксе своей авторизуюсь
<gridis> тогда более чем на 99% уверен, что это провайдер режет твои ip
<Ker[nel]> а дальше хрен и говорят в тп что тупо мак не приходит на свич
<Ker[nel]> я их ухлопаю подлецов
<Ker[nel]> я им деньги за это плачу
<[koshka]> снова я
<gridis> как мак не приходит если вообщето общение по сети по макам происходит
<Ker[nel]> учитывапя, что там половина тп мной туда устроена или бывшим моим, то странно было бы
<gridis> это бред
<gridis> ыы)
<Ker[nel]> ну у меня то тоже свич стоит
<[koshka]> куда уже устроили тп?
<[koshka]> ;d
<gridis> свитч или коммутатор?
<Ker[nel]> что-то среднее :-)
<[koshka]> куда же Скай ушел :(
<gridis> это как?
<Ker[nel]> сетевой мост, чо :)
<shenmue> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1202/h_1354454944_3421007_9d75676f8d.png пока тока обоину сменил и оперу поставил
<shenmue> а собстна больше нефига и не надо =)
<Kyshtynbai> такой большой а аниме смотрит
<[koshka]> блин. что за ерунда. ><
<gridis> )))
<Kyshtynbai> там гном 2 что ль или этот форк евойный?
<Ker[nel]> а чо они мне как-то сказали, что через мой тупой свич на их умный мой мак не придёт, если я буду их пинговать )
 * baronos я, снова я... и [koshka]
<[koshka]> гуглы издеваются( могу зайти на почту только с компа (
<[koshka]> baronos: =*
<Ker[nel]> я, снова я и Эйрина :-)
<[koshka]> че то народу мало на канале
<shenmue> [koshka] привязки нет к компу? мультивход разрешен?
<[koshka]> artus: !!!
<[koshka]> разрешен. пишет пасс не верный. на телефоне тоже вылетело
<[koshka]> и не могу теперь зайти
<shenmue> Kyshtynbai это циамон
<shenmue> [koshka] значит пароль неверный
<baronos> [koshka]: на телефоне кэш снеси
<[koshka]> дак в почте то я его ввожу
<[koshka]> на разных браузерах)
<[koshka]> даже в google talk не пускает
<shenmue> хм... а зачем каждый раз пароль вводить?
<shenmue> что у тебя с кукисами или с браузером?
<baronos> я понял че не могу еще сделать из консоли, это форматнуть флеху во что надо :(
<[koshka]> shenmue: ну с телефона я то в почту  захожу не с браузера
<[koshka]> при том что ночью почта там еще проверилась, а утром выкинуло
<[koshka]> и теперь не могу зайти
<SergeyIT> baronos, format z: , не?
<baronos> SergeyIT: ну это просто :(
<SergeyIT> baronos, http://dimio.org/nizkourovnevoe-formatirovanie-flash-pod-linux.html , не?
<[koshka]> Серёжкааа ^_^
<Ker[nel]> капец, на генту-ру те же лица, что и 5 лет назад )
<[koshka]> норм
<[koshka]> skai-falkorr: :P
<skai-falkorr> о. у меня снова левое ухо слышит
<rapidsp> помылся? :)
<[koshka]> ххахах.))
<skai-falkorr> какое помылся?еще полгода не прошло
<[koshka]> а ты раз в пол года моешься?)
<skai-falkorr> а зачем чаще?тока воду тратить
<rapidsp> да бесполезно, моешься, а потом через полгода опять не слышишь
<[koshka]> Скай, давай уши тебе почистим?
<[koshka]> перекисью зальем там
<[koshka]> ))
<skai-falkorr> не поможет.они от простуды забились.мне и без того хреново
<rapidsp> добрые здесь люди
<[koshka]> rapidsp: мы творим добро :D
<rapidsp> )
<skai-falkorr> хех.смотрю квн
<skai-falkorr> сборная москвы против сборной россии
<skai-falkorr> москвичи: прибалты, осетины, негры, китайцы и прочие "коренные"
<rapidsp> ага, а мы понаехали :)
<[koshka]> :D
<rapidsp> хотя никто не виноват, что нормальные москвичи толком пошутить не могут :)
<skai-falkorr> во.чечены еще москвичи
<SergeyIT> rapidsp, им не до шуток
<SergeyIT> даже в питер не сбежать, дороги засыпало
<skai-falkorr> да ладно. по крышам грузовиков можно пробежать
<[koshka]> а че там, как с погодой у вас?
<[koshka]> у нас вот +18 днем было )
<resager> Всем привет. Можно ли зайти на расшаренную папку венды7, (оба компа, вин7 & убунту12.04 к одному роутеру подключены). Если да, то как? Без самбы)
<skai-falkorr> resager: форкнуть самбу и назвать ее "несамба"
<resager> а так самба нужна? mount -t cifs //servername /some/path/ -o
<[Raiden]> никто из вайфай адаптера не дал точку доступа не вырубая НМ?
<[Raiden]> не делал?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: я делал
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: даже в блоге писал
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: но ток с помощью гном нетворк менеджер
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr:  линк не кинешь?
<skai-falkorr> http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.ru/2011/10/howto-wifi-access-point-ubuntu.html
<skai-falkorr> как то так
<skai-falkorr> с учетом комментов
<[Raiden]> спс
<skai-falkorr> возьму телефон - надо будет переделать все статейки на соответствие 12.10
<resager> не приводит к результату строка: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g //server/sharedfolder /media/w7 как  изменить? И как зайти под гостем?
<skai-falkorr> resager: для начала проверь настройки вин7.там ток в домашней сети без пароля. а так - рабочая или общественная - парольная
<skai-falkorr> или вообще все парольные
<resager> сейчас ляну. При расшаивании папки указал только что доступ ВСЕМ
<huitzilopochtli> Quetzalcoatl: пить хочешь?есть свежая бражка. кстати, сестра дома?
<Quetzalcoatl> huitzilopochtli: не,вышла куда то. а вот от выпить не откажусь.
<[koshka]> о_О
<huitzilopochtli> Quetzalcoatl: пральна. историю надо соблюдать. в общем сча выпьешь, потом сестру поимеешь и сбежишь:)
<[koshka]> бедная сестра..
<Quetzalcoatl> huitzilopochtli: вам бы все как на войне, расжигать войну на ровном месте ;)
<huitzilopochtli> [koshka]: а неча было пить отравленую брагу.или вообще сразу разрешить человеческие жертвоприношения.а то бабочек ему убивать только подавай.а людей слишком много
<[koshka]> а кто сестра то?
<huitzilopochtli> а вот таких подробностей я без википедии не помню.а гуглить лень
<[koshka]> ленивый какой ты стал (
<resager> как вообще в убунте проверить доступность виндозного компа через //сервернэйм
<[Raiden]> соединение создается, но мобила не видит его. Почему? :)
<huitzilopochtli> [Raiden]: комменты читал?
<[Raiden]> там пишут ип не выдавалось. У меня вопрос. Мобильник же всеравно должен показать что сеть есть и предлогать подключиться?
<[Raiden]> или только когда всё выдаётся как надо
<huitzilopochtli> депендс он мобильник
<huitzilopochtli> сервис убивал лишний?
<[Raiden]> а какой лишний )
<[Raiden]> я что-то пропустил7 :)
<[Raiden]> ничего не убивал
<huitzilopochtli> днсмаск
<[Raiden]> т.е. мобильник проверяет ип, днс, и только потом показывает что сеть в диапазоне?
<[Raiden]> или сразу я должен увидеть имя сети?
<[Raiden]> в списке анйденых
<huitzilopochtli> иос так и делала.андроед хз
<[Raiden]> потуплю ещё пол часа и пойду в винду настраивать :)
<[Raiden]> может там что-то навеет...
<huitzilopochtli> ну там как то на с название утилиты для этого
<[Raiden]> как там у меня есть хавту, в вин7 вроде своё что-то есть. виртуальынй вифи или типа
<[Raiden]> а тут хрен поймешь )
<huitzilopochtli> без утилиты внешней не работает.там есть апи голое
<[Raiden]> ок учту. Пойду там проверю пашет ли вообще чего-нить. )
<Ker[nel]> аах гентушники мне помогли :)
<Ker[nel]> волшебство, всё работает :)
<huitzilopochtli> Ker[nel]: их там мало.им скучно.а нам и без того весело:)
<Ker[nel]> :)
<[Raiden]> в винде работает. хватило поставить дарйвер с диска производителя и включить 2 галки
<[sonuva]> [Raiden]: куплю телефон - буду смотреть, что там не так
<[Raiden]> Я тоже ещё посмотрю. Это была первая попытка
<baronos> [sonuva]: воо, смотри еще чтобв настройках беспроводной сети - режим модема было и Юсб модем иточка доступа вайфай. а то че то у некоторых мобильных костылить по этому поводу надо
<[Raiden]> у тплинка оказалась своя кривенькая утилитка настройки, но с функцией SoftAP
<[sonuva]> baronos: я про с ноута раздавать
<[sonuva]> а не наоборот
<[Raiden]> в общем даже не искал ничего
<baronos> тю, а там делов то
<baronos> с ноута по кабелю да, без рута проблематично. а по вайфаю легко. создал точку в нм и все.
<[Raiden]> и всё в моём случае не прокатило ) хотя соединение создавалось, ип появлялся по ифконфиг
<[Raiden]> но мобилка не видела ничего
<[Raiden]> может я чего упустил
<baronos> у меня не получилось только с ПК езернету на роутер и с него по вафле на телефон сделать
<Ker[nel]> народ, плз напишите, как добавить выполнение команды (не скрипта) в автозапуск
<[sonuva]> Ker[nel]: sh -c 'notifysend blahblahblah'
<[koshka]> norm
<baronos> [koshka]: VERSION WeeChat 0.3.9.2 ;)
<[sonuva]> знаете, что надо посмотреть?
<[sonuva]> neverending story
<baronos> на 3G модеме яйца жарить можно наверно)) а то я думаюче скорость упала))
<[sonuva]> baronos: пожарь яйца
<Ker[nel]> печаль :(
<Ker[nel]> настроила вроде и что-то пашет оно через раз :(
<tagezi> Ker[nel]: может высчетать последовательность пшет-непашет и когда не пашет просто ребут делать? )
<Ker[nel]> нет
<Ker[nel]> там в маршрутизации трабла
<Ker[nel]> надо шлюзы создавать для каждого интерфейса, но отправляется всё через тот маршрут, у которого меньше метрика
<tagezi> а зачем тебе шлюзы то?
<Ker[nel]> ну а как без шлюза по умолчанию?
<Ker[nel]> если б его можно было прописать глобально, для всех интерфейсов, я бы была счастлива
<tagezi> ненею.. я не админ..
<baronos> лучше рентв посмотри,там щас расскажут откуда атланты пришли и зачем построили дальмены :)
<tagezi> Ker[nel]: а какие ифейсы должны работать?
<Ker[nel]> все :) 30 штук, и у них айпишки все из одной подсети
<Ker[nel]> так что шлюз тоже один
 * baronos думает, что щас придет артус и скажет -хорош городить костыли, покажет одну ссылку с одной командой и все 100500 интерфейсов заработаают :D
<tagezi> Ker[nel]: чото у меня мозг взорвался... 30 ифейсов.. что такое интерфейс
<tagezi> ?
 * tagezi ушла волосы в родной чвет красить
<[sonuva]> tagezi: ты пол поменял?
<baronos> низя с ядром говрить, ибо это ведет к трансформации пола.
<tagezi> [sonuva]: ну когда я сильно туплю, я блондинка, а когда не туплю, тогда брюнет )
<[sonuva]> вроде лягушки меняют пол в зависимости от ситуации.и тагези:)
<baronos> ты меня убил :D
<aleksei`> всем привет
<[sonuva]> tagezi: твоим днк можно сломать парк юрского периода
<[sonuva]> aleksei`: алёёёёфка:)
<aleksei`> чёт не пойму, автоматом пускаются ирц клиент и торрент, хотя в автозагрузке приложений ничего такого нету ))
<baronos> а в настройке клиента смотрел на предмет автозапуска?
<aleksei`> baronos: пытался искать, но в quassel походунеттакого ... о_0
<baronos> ойй, я его только на дройде юзал, и проклял :)
<aleksei`> )))
<aleksei`> baronos: в кторренте тоже кстати ничего подобного не наблюдается
<baronos> ой, кде среда danger danger :)
<baronos> это к райдену :)
<aleksei`> это мне к [Raiden] нужно ))
<[Raiden]> aleksei`: в кде есть ещё настройка сессии. По умолчанию запоминается всё незакрытое
<tagezi> [sonuva]: я просто не понимаю зачем на каждый интерфейс ip.. всегда думал что нужно машинкам ip выдавать, а интерфейсы это что-то типа языка общения
<Ker[nel]> ура
<Ker[nel]> оно заработало
<[sonuva]> tagezi: таблица маршрутизации - это миф. лучше ипы раздавать
<Ker[nel]> ну вот мне 30 айпишек нужно было на одну машину повесить
<[Raiden]> aleksei`: systemsetting , запуск и завершение - там смотри
<[Raiden]> systemsettings
<[sonuva]> tagezi: их же еще много. не то чтобы у нас заканчивались пулы адресов
<aleksei`> хм, [Raiden], а это идея )))
<[Raiden]> это реальность )
<tagezi> Ker[nel]: ты взорвала мой нежный, ронимый мужской мозг )
 * tagezi ушёл кухню мыть
<Ker[nel]> ещё стопицот попыток настроить ЭТО
<Ker[nel]> блин, не хочу на кухню :(
<Ker[nel]> ко мне позавчера приеахл начальник
<Ker[nel]> открыл холодильник, посмотрел, закрыл и сказал, что привезёт мне поесть
<baronos> Ker[nel]: а ты на цепи сидишь?
<Ker[nel]> baronos нет, мне лень, я ем раз в 3 дня
<Ker[nel]> живу на том, что нач привозит
<baronos> сочувствую
<Ker[nel]> та ладно, сегодня я даже на рынок сходила
<Ker[nel]> охренела с цен и подумала, что лучше пусть шеф меня кормит
<Ker[nel]> прикольно, что он не вычитает из зп
<tagezi> Ker[nel]: а я уж подум что ты работаешь за еду )
<tagezi> подумал*
<Ker[nel]> нет, у меня ещё зп есть
<Ker[nel]> и ещё одна работа
<Ker[nel]> кароч выходных у меня не было месяяа 2 уже
<Ker[nel]> притом я могу спокойно работать до 3х ночи
<Ker[nel]> но сегодня я уже заслужила для себя отдых
<Ker[nel]> только надо не полениться уже до конца настроить
<Kyshtynbai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Ну понг, и что?
<Scrimmer> Вечер всем
<Scrimmer> ваще тихо :(
<Scrimmer> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Scrimmer, Понг понг понг...
<Kyshtynbai> А может кто знает, что означает мигание порта на свитче или роутере? То есть если коннекта нет, он просто не горит, а вот если мигает, что бы это могло быть? Причём после перетыкания мигание прекращается и всё работает как
<Kyshtynbai> надо.
<Scrimmer> заклей лампочку изолентой и не думай об этом
<Kyshtynbai> Плохой, негодный совет.
<baronos> а ты в такт моргай и тебе будет казатся что он постоянно горит :)
<Scrimmer> да, ты прав, совет baronos'a лучше
<Scrimmer> baronos, привет?
<[koshka]> :D
<Scrimmer> о, и кошка тут
<Scrimmer> привет
<[koshka]> куда без меня то
<[koshka]> привет
<Scrimmer> ты тут редко бываешь, не надо
<[koshka]> лениво заходить :(
<Scrimmer> неповезло
<[koshka]> завтра практика начинается (
<[koshka]> к 9 на работу. какой кошмар
<Scrimmer> сам ты пиго
<Scrimmer> не туда
 * [koshka] ушла пить кофе
<shenmue> [Raiden] ты ж с москвы?
<[Raiden]> ага
<shenmue> ты видел что бы хоть где нибуть что нибуть хотя бы песком посыпали?
<[Raiden]> сегодня не выходил, а вчера дорожки почистили, вот позавчера у меня ноги промокли сккать по лужам с сугробами )
<shenmue> ну соль песок реагенты?
<andrex> хм, у нас посыпают, не точнее поливают, какойто дрянью, с улицы приходиш на обуви осадок белый такой) и главное дароги все мокрые постоянно, а вот лесници и тратуары не посыпают\убирают почти. только в центре...
<andrex> пойдеш и похоронишся гденить сразу
<shenmue> у нас просто только ступенки с одной стороны  железнодорожного моста посыпали. на весь район
<tagezi> у нас улицы вообще помоему не убирают
<shenmue> кстати ничо так циамон. большая радость это заголовки тем меняються сразу в отличии от гш
<shenmue> и явно шустрее стало. не знаю из за дров или правда левого кода на 60 тыщ строк вырезали из гш
<baronos> зато у нас +16 тепло, ветра нет :P
<[Raiden]> новости последшие про шапку улыбнули. Видимо их клиенты не очень жаждали гном3
<[Raiden]> дние*
<shenmue> линк
<[Raiden]> shenmue: http://www.linux.org.ru/news/redhat/8537353
<shenmue> чота не вкурил
<shenmue> федора не шапке основана разве?
<shenmue> не на*
<[Raiden]> ну, смотря что ты имеешь в виду )
<[Raiden]> если энтерпрайз то нет
<shenmue> ну я думал шапка с рпм как дебиан с деб
<[Raiden]> нет
<shenmue> а тут получаеться федора основана на шапке которая основана на федоре
<[Raiden]> федор и рхел не как дебиан и убунту
<[koshka]> у нас тоже +16 ;D
<[Raiden]> там другая взаимосвязь
<[koshka]> но когда снег - дороги даже посыпают)
<[koshka]> просто снег - это редкость :D
<[koshka]> baronos: !
<[koshka]> artus: !!!
<shenmue> да... обидно за проект... им бы полировать его а не выпускать свистоперделку
<shenmue> кстати вроде шапка за гном держалась. чой та они ?
<[koshka]> Спокойной ночи, ребята ;)
<shenmue> сопки
<shenmue> мда любая новость на лоре сводиться к тому что все это не нужно
<[Raiden]> роса хочет цент мандривы упразднить , взяв оттуда то чег онехватает в кде и перенести в её центр настроек.
<[Raiden]> Это неожиданно разумный шаг от русской компании )
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], российской, однако
<[Raiden]> ну да, так вернее
<[Raiden]> тут попалось http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35464
<[Raiden]> сн
<Alexander_L> Всем привет!
<Scrimmer> превед
<Alexander_L> Есть проблема - убунта не видит все ядра проца.  И не грузится с первого раза. http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=202666.0 может кто-то сталкивался?
<Scrimmer> о, чаю заварю, спасибо
 * baronos во всем виноват воландеморт
<Scrimmer> baronos, кстати, откуда появилась эта шутка?
<tagezi> из гарипотера )
<baronos> Scrimmer: телевизор, там реклама поттера была
<tagezi> только нужно говорить "Во всём виноват сами знаете кто" )
<Scrimmer> ох уж этот телевизор
<Alexander_L> хм, от меня вообще сообщения доходят?
<baronos> ядро попробуй 3.6
<Scrimmer> дак 3.7 же вышло, не?
 * tagezi думает что проблемма с видеокартой )
<Scrimmer> а где связь между видяхой и процом?)
<baronos> вдруг встроенная)
<Alexander_L> загружается только с параметром nolapic в грубе, но тогда только одно ядро видится. С дефолтными параметрами вообще с разу 5 запускается, но тогда все 4 ядра видны.
<Alexander_L> да, видяха встроенная, но причем она к процу? :)
<Scrimmer> ты это, когда включаешь ноут, говори "мне повезет"
<Scrimmer> в гугле так работает
<Scrimmer> baronos, нет, сегодня определенно шутки ужасны
<Scrimmer> может погода?
<Alexander_L> надо попробовать :) Но вообще хотелось бы, чтоб нормально запускалось, а то проблема эта еще с 11,04 тянется... :(
<Scrimmer> чистая 12
<Scrimmer> тьфу, чистая 12.10 на ура идет
<Scrimmer> как на ноуте, так и на компутере
<Alexander_L> нет, не идет
<Alexander_L> у меня не идет
<baronos> 12.10 так же?
<Scrimmer> а ядро пробовал из последних? как баронос советовал?
<Scrimmer> мб там пофиксили ?
<Alexander_L> да, в 12.10 также
<Alexander_L> ядро сейчас обновлю
<Scrimmer> baronos, ты, кстати, откуда?
<baronos> анапа
<Scrimmer> как там у вас погода?
<Scrimmer> снег уже был?)
<Scrimmer> не, совсем грустно
<baronos> +14 каакой снег)
<Scrimmer> ну, 1 декабря
<Scrimmer> хотя, у нас в Севастополе тоже солнце, до +20
<Alexander_L> Scrimmer, море теплое?
<Scrimmer> не знаю, болею
<Scrimmer> но народ купается
<shenmue> блин хотел же на бтрфс поставить =(
<Sergey_IT> Alexander_L, может биос перепрошить, не?
<Alexander_L> Sergey_IT, прошивал. последняя версия стоит, а результат тотже
<Alexander_L> Sergey_IT, вот с nolapic грузится, но только одно ядро работает. Собственно того же результата можно добиться, если в биосе  отключить ACPI
<Sergey_IT> Alexander_L, не помогу, у меня все одноядерные (
<tagezi> Alexander_L_: у тебя декстоп, да?
<Alexander_L> tagezi, да, десктоп
<tagezi> Alexander_L: странно, даже на аскубунту не слова про твою ошубку
<artus> чатик эсонцев
<tagezi> там проблемма была с юсб3 на 10.04
<tagezi> artus: кофе в россии дефеуит )
<artus> tagezi, )))
<tagezi> дефкцит
<artus> tagezi, совсем чтоль?
<tagezi> artus: ну не.. я с финке себе привожу )
<tagezi> спать пойти что ли
<Alexander_L> я вот тоже не могу найти решения... Где-то пишут, что биос перепрошить, где-то ядро обновить... но мне пока ничего не помогло
<Alexander_L> единственное, что получилось - это запускать с nolapic, но тогда только одно ядро видно :(
<artus> перепрошей ядро в босе, или биос в ядре , авось...
<tagezi> artus: тебе ли жбы постебаться ))
<Alexander_L> artus, ага, тебе смешно )
<tagezi> Alexander_L: кстати навинде тоже куча гемора с ней.. странная мать.. странно что у асуса столько проблем с железом.. вроде нормально его пилят
<tagezi> да и сама материнка пристойно выглядит
<artus> да я выхлопа дмесга не вижу просто , малоли чего тама , а так хто ж его знает) понакупают непонятных железяк ...
<Alexander_L> tagezi, в венде все ок
<artus> Alexander_L, ммм, а бубунта какая по разрядности?
<tagezi> Alexander_L: это у тебя всё ок.. причем было ))) а гугл сотню страниц выдаёт )
<Alexander_L> tagezi,  убунта 32-битная, пробовал и 64 - результат тот же
<artus> в биосе аспи тушиш, в грубе отрубаеш, бубунту 64 бита накатывает ,смотриш
<Alexander_L> если в биосе потушить аспи потушить, то грузится.
<artus> ну ии , нафига тогда врубаеш?
<Alexander_L> так оно тогда только одно ядро получается
<Alexander_L> все равно что с nolapic
<Alexander_L> а надо все 4
<artus> что одно? одно если ты нолапик юаеш или в биосе тушиш аспи и не юзаеш параметр?
<Alexander_L> если вырубить в биосе аспи, то и без параметра нолапик одно ядро, причем одно ядро и в линуксе и в венде, с включенным аспи в биосе все 4 ядра в венде видны
<artus> ну ссзб если брал амд
<tagezi> )))
<Alexander_L> а с дефолтными параметрами груба грузится 1 с 5-8 раз, но если загрузится, то тогда все ок, все 4 ядра показывает.
<artus> Alexander_L, ты не первый кстати)
<tagezi> в 10.04 вроде нормально с этой картой работало всё
<artus> аххахааааа, фееричное решение твоей проблемы
<Alexander_L> У меня никогда с амд проблем не было, везло наверное
<tagezi> Alexander_L: напищи на аскубунту, там народу больше сидит, мож кто сталкивался
<artus> вобщем в гугле ответ на твой вопрос есть)
<tagezi> artus: о_О где?
<Alexander_L> artus, а я не нашел ничего... уже и на забугорных форумах задавал вопросы, и в чатах официальных - молчат
<artus> tagezi, в гугле ) я блин ваш вопрос раздераю аж 4ре минуты, и уже нашоль
<tagezi> я только про память, звукавуюи джифорс выкопал с этой катрой
<artus> Alexander_L, вобщем откруби в биосе usb legacy support
<Alexander_L> artus, дай ссылку. Я про юсб легаси ничего не находил. находил, что можн порпробовать с nomodeset и т.п., но как решить полностью, увы :(
<artus> и ide compatible  до кучи отруби
<tagezi> блин, ну это как всегда.. если у тебя в скайпе шумы, нужно просто вырубить ноут из розетки )))
<artus> Alexander_L, nolapic в гугл, вторая ссыль
<tagezi> http://www.nolapic.com/
<tagezi> =)
<artus> знать у вас гугля непрокачана
<Alexander_L> да, у меня тоже вторая - это http://www.nolapic.com/
<artus> качай скил гугления :D
<Alexander_L> я уже как только не гуглил.
<artus> Alexander_L, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2012-12-02_shot.png
<Alexander_L> у меня она 4 )
<artus> я ж говорю не прокачана
<artus> типа ушол проверять?
<artus> и молчит
<Alexander_L> не грузится с отключенным usb legacy
<Alexander_L> но там стояло авто, сейчас вот с включенным загрузилось
<artus> нафиг свои крутилки в ядре повырубал?
<Alexander_L> и показывает все 4 ядра
<Alexander_L> сейчас перезагружусь, посмотрим что это - фарт или может с включенным работает...
<Alexander_L> artus, какие крутилки?
<artus> ну ноапики и остальные приколы
<Alexander_L> да, повырубал
<artus> ок, ребутайся
<Alexander_L> загрузился! :) ничего себе! Надо еще раз перезагрузится! :)
<artus> давай, 3 раза, для статистики
<tagezi> если не вернёться, значит всё заработало )
<tagezi> у меня в 2000 лохматом году была такаяже проблеммана винде =D проходило тест биоса и черный экран... оказалось я память корявую купил... память поменял и всё стало работать нормально
<tagezi> )))
<artus> не, ну если биос вешаетцо то это одно, если уж ось загрузилась то как то нефиг на железяки пинать
<tagezi> artus: ну так у меня после перезагрузки всё загружалось.. это было пока холодный комп.. если комп чуть чуть поработа то всё грузилось отлично
<Alexander_L> нет, не работает :(
<artus> tagezi, мож тупо замерз?
<artus> Alexander_L, мана кончилась :D
<tagezi> artus: ))) не.. память поменял и всё стало типтом...
<Alexander_L> это видимо был тот самый 1 из5-8 раз, когда убунта загружается с дефолтом :(
<tagezi> Alexander_L: у тебя есть в городе будиский монастырь?
<Alexander_L> был вроде
<Alexander_L> надо у них бубен взять
<tagezi> Alexander_L: моет сходить карму поправить? )
<Alexander_L> и прокачать ару
<artus> :D
<Alexander_L> ну непруха какая-то :(
<Alexander_L> обидно же...
<Alexander_L> ладно, завтра буду ковырять, если руки дойдут. всем ночеза
<tagezi> удачи
<tagezi> мне бы тоже было обыдно
<tagezi> я вот поседев на канале теперь боюсь доче комп покупать
<tagezi> вдруг не смогу поставить убунту о_О
 * tagezi ушёл едубунту изучать
#ubuntu-ru 2013-11-25
<tagezi> andrex: но пока так страшно крутьсяться, что лучше его не включать
<ArtemZ> http://forgifs.com/gallery/d/211699-1/Jewelry-store-robbery.gif хехе
<Sergey_IT> утра
<andrex> тра
<tagezi> да уже скоро ночь )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, пессимист )
<_joey> засада
<_joey> засада
<_d4vid> ky..
<SergeyIT> yk
<SergeyIT> ухожу я от вас
<_joey> уходи
<_joey> на некоторых каналах просят использовать определенную кодировку. А как узнать какая кодировка установленна?
<_joey> UTF8 или Win или еще чего
<_joey> привет Sergey_IT
<Sergey_IT> ку
<vkr> настроики есть там и смотри
<_joey> нет у меня настроек
<_joey> просто стоит кодировка, а какая не знаю
<_joey> setxkbmap -option grp:alt_shift_toggle "us,ru(phonetic_winkeys)"
<_joey> вот так я поставил кодировку
<vkr> ет не причем
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/781848
<_d4vid> http://www.securitylab.ru/news/448084.php
<Sergey_IT> вечер
<[Raiden]> вечер сегодня ок
<[Raiden]> Я свои наушники починил, амбушюры нафиг потрескались... Пришли новые из китая. Месяц и 2 дня шли. )
<_d4vid> Oo
<Sergey_IT> заказывай новые, через 2 месяца эти потрескаются
<_d4vid> сразу камаз заказвай етак на лет 10 :)
<[Raiden]> http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9494/193687024.5/0_c4c4f_f13f5922_XXXL.jpg , http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1125/h_1385400758_9915409_b0745bbcf8.jpeg
<_d4vid> лист на скатерти порадовал :) .. вызвал ассоциацию не припомню какого растения ^^
<[Raiden]> ))
<_d4vid> сразу перед глазами его рожа http://risovach.ru/upload/2012/12/generator/kakoy-pacan_5910079_orig_.jpeg :)
<_d4vid> и не расказывай нам что нечайно уронил наушники .. )
<[Raiden]> )
<_d4vid> гг
<altunin> Утра всем_)
<[Raiden]> привет
<[Raiden]> не везде уже утро
<altunin> у меня тоже н6очь, я думал тут принято так здороваться)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> когда проснулся, тогда и утро (с)
<altunin> пол 6) я еще не ложился, так что разберись тут когда утро)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> поломал чего или так зашел?
<altunin> захожу когда возможность есть.. Просто собиседники интересные)
<_d4vid> =)
<altunin> сергейАйТи и тагези потерялись где то..)
<altunin> Хотя нет) сергей тут. невнимательно посмотрел)
<_d4vid> http://cs14102.vk.me/c540103/v540103964/9ad6/1_evjESoytM.jpg :)
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: http://s3.hostingkartinok.com/uploads/images/2013/11/f89764bd9802f0a8e9391c14c415bd8c.png
<_d4vid> :)
<Sergey_IT> altunin, чего разбудил?
<[Raiden]> https://bitbucket.org/tonn/deadbeef-qt/wiki/Home - чего-то давно не обновляется.
<artus> спите неучи? :D
<andrex> artus, че ты, а ты?
#ubuntu-ru 2013-11-26
<Anton2d> Да работаем уже давно, я с 6 утра сегодня.
<tagezi> кто давно, а кто со вчера )
<Anton2d> Тем, кто юзает deluge - очень умные админы на рутрекере его забанили ;) http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=60876547#60876547
<Anton2d> Статистика не пашет и в списке сидов теперь - "нас" нету.
<Anton2d> Клиент сооветственно матюгается: http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1126/h_1385433198_3550004_a725ee6c06.jpeg
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.ixbt.com/news/hard/index.shtml?14/29/20
<Anton2d> провы пользуются и под шумок вводят обязательные 100 + 50 р в мес за ИП.. ;)
<SergeyIT> andrex, привет
<andrex> SergeyIT, дарофф
<SergeyIT> вот на форуме "Получить помощь и пообщаться с другими пользователями Ubuntu можно
<SergeyIT> на irc канале #ubuntu-ru в сети Freenode"
<SergeyIT> а это ссылка http://ubuntu.ru/irc
<andrex> ну мы другие :D
<SergeyIT> здесь народу и нет (
<andrex> это к маламуту или агафонычу
<SergeyIT> им некогда, они заняты - обсуждают глобальные проблемы
<andrex> ну а я не могу
<SergeyIT> типа http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=223477.0
<SergeyIT> Anton2d, я тебя вчера не разбудил?
<Anton2d> Не я в 5 сегодня встал ;)...
<Anton2d> Я кстати хотел спросить, что ты там делал не ужели тоже с итмагес ?
<SergeyIT> ага, строчку поменял
<Anton2d> Просто есть принципиально новая версия скрипта на новом АПИ, и я научилс явыдирать корректно от туда все линки
<Anton2d> И тумбнэйлсы в том числе.
<SergeyIT> ясно, а просто старый подправил
<SergeyIT> я
<Anton2d> Старый я уже тоже правил причем на эту же тему, он скоро сдохнет, API v2 выпилят. Вот мой патч на новый уже, если интересно.
<Anton2d> https://github.com/antony3d/itmages-perl-upload/blob/patch-2/upload.pl
<Anton2d> Тут обсуждаем текущее положение вещей. http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=128008.msg1832880#msg1832880
<Anton2d> Новый скрипт рулит, написан более грамотно, так что рекомендую.
<SergeyIT> Anton2d, гляну вечерком
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38525
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ты тему открыл по поводу отсутствия странички? )
<SergeyIT> нет, я не пойму, когда ссылка на нее показывается (
<tagezi> http://team.ubuntu.ru/projects/%D0%B3%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F
<tagezi> тут например есть ссылка на страницу
<tagezi> мертвую.. правда с другим фоном )
<tagezi> http://team.ubuntu.ru/projects/irc
<tagezi> операторы канала, вы ещё не созданы )))
<tagezi> http://team.ubuntu.ru/projects/irc/%D0%BE%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80%D1%8B
<tagezi> SergeyIT: кстати, пиши текст, я вроде могу менять ту страницу
 * tagezi русского языка не понмит и вечно всякую фигню лепит (
<SergeyIT> tagezi, так я не знаю, что писать, я 5 лет назад пришел и больше не подключался и не помню (хоум копирую и автоматом подключаюсь)
<andrex> вы о чем?
<andrex> операторов каналы теперь тама не смотрят
<andrex> прописано на форуме через кансерву смотреть
<tagezi> andrex: мололи чего написано на форуме, некоторые перцы и на форум то не смотрят )
<andrex> в team можно создать тока нафиг ненадо)
<tagezi> есть страница, нада заполнить
<tagezi> andrex: туда ссылки идут с главной страницы
<andrex> ну заполняй))
<tagezi> в подвале -> наши проекты -> irc
 * tagezi так и скажет: "andrex разрешил" =)
<andrex> ну раз можно то значит можно
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ссылки я сам поставлю.. текст главное )
<tagezi> andrex: ну, я не знаю насколько далеко можно.. может можно написать, а сохранить это нельзя )
<andrex> хм у брать чтоли и ирц и моеров))
<andrex> нет ссылки тагези спокоен)
<andrex> да я чет посмотрел где ссылка на ланчпал где на несуществующую а где в тартарары
<andrex> д*
<tagezi> да, тогда можно будет Агафонова с маламутом мучать, почему ирк обидели )
<andrex> бардак
<tagezi> да бардак безусловно.. наражали уровней
<tagezi> а irc - это соц сеть или не соц сеть? )
<andrex> скорее не к ним а к редакторам статей или как их тама сидят и жопы греют
<andrex> ирц это чат
<andrex> нифига не соц сеть
<tagezi> нас реально обделили кстати, ваще.. нада идти жаловаться
<andrex> хотя каналы могут быть на свобоные темы как #defocus кпримеру
<tagezi> кстати, а зачем в убунту есть сообщество переводчиков?
<SergeyIT> tagezi, начни так "Пацаны, если вы хотите, чтобы за вас решили все ваши проблемы в убунту, никогда не посещайте IRC канал #ubuntu-ru"
<tagezi> им чо делать нечего? в дебиане переводов намного больше и они лучше сделаны
<andrex> tagezi, они преводят или правят переводы и доки ну и жернылы всякие переводят
<andrex> жу*
 * andrex отвалилсо
<tagezi> а что с дебиана теперь не можно переводы брать? )
<andrex> ну они не все нормальные да и не все переведено
<tagezi> типа дивич: "Сделаем всё с нуля и криво?" )
<tagezi> ну у дебиана намного больше переведено чем на убунту..
<andrex> ну на бунту и пакеты новее чем на унстейбле
<andrex> ))
<tagezi> да не новее.. они просто унстейбл )) а так на тесте дебиана версии теже вроде
<andrex> да один фиг все мы альфа тестеры
<andrex> в дебиане драва хуже работают почемуто но оно шутрее бунты, да ваще все что пробывал оно было шутрее)
<tagezi> переводы то тут причем? ) там ваще можно в большинстве случаев просто файлы скопировать в нужную папочку
<andrex> спроси у них)
<tagezi> винам приказал долго жить
<tagezi> собирают голоса под питицией за открытие кода )
<andrex> давно уже
<tagezi> я отсталый, я из страны варваров )
<[Raiden]> тест
<ubuntuhelp> [Raiden], Failed!
<[Raiden]> гуд )
<_d4vid> ky..
<[Raiden]> ку
<tagezi> о_О
<andrex> Oo
<tagezi> ну, ку - коль не шутишь )
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38510
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну, сеть она такая.. человек пропал, искать почти бесмысленно.. хотя людей такого уровня высчитать можно
<[Raiden]> Могло и случиться что-нить. Всякое бывает в поездках.
<[Raiden]> будем надеяться что выживет или хотя бы проект  ))
<tagezi> ну так да.. серце, почки.. просто в фуру влетел ночью на трасе
<tagezi> а, ты про поезда.. ну не знаю )
<andrex> tagezi, да вы писака батенько)
<[Raiden]> про поездки я, а не про поезда. Поезда пожалуй самая безопасная вещь.
<[Raiden]> http://hi-tech.mail.ru/video/misc/Panasonic-VT60-video.html - последний плазменный телевизор, довольно умный до кучи.
<andrex> самолет
<tagezi> andrex: у меня даже говноблог есть )) даже два =)
<vkr> всем привет!
<andrex> тоже чтоль завести
<tagezi> заведи.. это такая вещь.. гланое чтонить бесмысленное туда не забывать кидать.. картинки котят, собачек, розовые блистячки )
<andrex> а ну г+ же есть)
<tagezi> не, туда не поместить статью на 50 печатный листов, о том как правильно лить розовые сопли под забором, потому что лучший друг вдруг оказался неем )
<tagezi> г*
<_d4vid> http://ubuntunews.ru/news/ubuntu-1404-mozhet-poluchit-novuyu-temu-ikonok.html нице!
<_d4vid> найс..
<_d4vid> кде ешо пукат и пукат до таких дизайнов =)
<_d4vid> каноникал у руля!
<_d4vid> ^^
<andrex> юоянос диас)
<andrex> .
<andrex> ю*
<andrex> б
<andrex> жесть
<_d4vid> девушки мало в дизайне понимают.. =)
<tagezi> иконки вырви глаз
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: если бы дело было только в дизайне
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: вот кстати, глянь ) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEXk-ClMO-8
<[Raiden]> всё что делает каноникал, можно было бы реализовать парой плазмойдов, если бы было надо
<_d4vid> :)
<_d4vid> форк юнити.. беее :)
<[Raiden]> Я лично люблю 1 панель снизу, накраяняк ещё скрываемые по бокам ) Любитель классики я в общем.
<_d4vid> гном2 тоже любили )
<[Raiden]> и глобал меню спорная штука. Кто-то его хочет ради экономии места, а я готов потратить место , что бы меню были на своих классических местах
<_d4vid> ну и мейт десктоп полюбили
<[Raiden]> гном2 в целом надо было менять, устаревший он. Тут я согласен и с проектом гном и с каноникал.
<_d4vid> кде и 100 лет спустя останется отвратилно скучным синим поносом :)
<[Raiden]> но это совсем не значит что ег онадо было менять на что угодно
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: онли фор ю )
<_d4vid> гг
<[Raiden]> у юнити ещё как у гнома и как у метро от мс есть некая идея единого ифейса для всего. Возможно это ошибочная идея. В телевизоре мне нужно одно, в стиральной машине третье, а в телефоне совсем другое... И на десктопе тоже.
<[Raiden]> нужны только общие принцыпы и удобное для переноса апи. А не всё одинаковое.
<[Raiden]> ци*
<[Raiden]> имхо конечно. )
<_d4vid> почему? унити малодцы везде один дизайн
<_d4vid> на телефоне и за компом и полная совместимост
<Anton2d> Ну незнаю, ролик зачётный, смотрел с открытым ртом, но себе ни такое ни юнити нафиг не хочу.
<_d4vid> ето же круто)
<[Raiden]> ну может и круто, меня же вполне устраивает что у меня на телефоне андройд, а на писи другая непохожая вещь ) Может быть хотелось бы на уровне приложений больше похожести. Единые заметки ,единые истории и избранное и т.д.
<[Raiden]> но никак не такой же ифейс
<_d4vid> ничего ненужно настраиват и тд.. перекинул или синхринизация без драйверов и всяких плясок с бубуном)
<[Raiden]> даже эпл это понимает, реально не сворачивая осх , а только дополняя удачными на их взгляд идеями из иос.
<_d4vid> даже за счёт тогоже убунту ван
<Anton2d> Стиль ОС и приложений - да должен быть один - да, но на разных устройствах разная компоновки под само устройство.
<Anton2d> А не как МС метро пихать на десктоп.
<_d4vid> ну метро ето файл.
<_d4vid> )
<_d4vid> для планшета ок .. но не для десктоп)
<[Raiden]> ещё про необходимость линз можно поспорить. Зачем мне на десктопе полноценый проигрыватель заменять линзой для поиска и прослушивания музыки?
<Anton2d> а убунту я на телефоне еще не видел, да и не особо хочу ;)
<[Raiden]> это же не телефон с ограниченными ресурсами
<Anton2d> Это всё огрызки виноваты, с них пытаюся лизать "отупизм" приложений.
<[Raiden]> ограниченность рескрсов телефонов кстати тоже на 2 план уходит. рам 2+ гб 4 яд 2+ггц или 8яд - это точто фактически уже с ними происходит. А в 14 году для флагманов будет нормой.
<_d4vid> Антон2д :)
<_d4vid> вот я ша за андроид 4.4
<_d4vid> цм11
<_d4vid> )
<Anton2d> Вон - пол гнома выкорчивали функций полезных разработчки, пытаясь подражать огрызку  ;)
<_d4vid> летает..
<_d4vid> никакие иос и тизены не заменят)
<[Raiden]> На самом деле видимо Антон2д прав. Та же редхет где работают авторы гнома, находится в сша. И они скорее всег оувешаны девайсами от эпл.
<[Raiden]> отсюда и такие идеи. И общий вид похожий на иос.
<Anton2d> Это просто ориентировка на массового=тупого потребителя, ему настройки зло.
<_d4vid> у майкросотфт тоже сотрудними еппл ползуются
<_d4vid> планшеты там)
<_d4vid> когда их там грабили в тексасе чтоле.. стырили пару еппл технику с мс оффиса
<[Raiden]> Для любого проекта который хочет быть популярным, ещё важно с пкбликой не промахнуться. А моё имхо такое, что пользовател ьлинукс потенциальный - это пользвател ьпо большей части писи, причем чаще со стажем.
<[Raiden]> и тут на нег овыкатывают подобие макос )
<[Raiden]> и в общем при виде гнома или юнити остаюётся такому потенциальному юзеру только поплеваться и уйти )
<[Raiden]> имхо
<_d4vid> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/26715415/Screenshot_2013-11-26-02-13-14.png
<_d4vid> вот :)
<[Raiden]> ну и коенчно переходящий пользователь хочет видеть замену варезу который делает всё и даже с избытком.
<[Raiden]> Т.е. хочет видеть софт котоырй не сильно хуже лучшег оплатного
<[Raiden]> и гном музик с гном фаелс с этим конкурировать как?
<[Raiden]> странн очто они об этом не подумали создавая эти программы.
<[Raiden]> скорее всего ред хет вообще нет дела до популярности линукс вне продакшена, где можно получить деньги. Отсюда такой слабый чиста пользовательский софт + не развивается десятилетиями.
<tagezi> лучше.. кто знает что лучше? это очень большое имхо
<[Raiden]> время покажет ) На самом деле одного количества форков достаточно, что ыб подумать, что что-то делается не так.
<[Raiden]> в любом случае пока есть выбор ) И могут использовать все, и те кому нравится и те кому нет. Но всё это не ускоряет процесс разработки и популярности.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты видел как альт изуродовал кде? )
<tagezi> хотя у них теперь кде от крысы почти неотличим )
<[Raiden]> нет, навно не видел.
<tagezi> тут пролетала сео статья в г+ про Simply Linux
<tagezi> я ужаснулся малёк )
<[Raiden]> я сча ухожу на пол часа-час, потом гляну ) Вообще оно сильно по разному может быть настроено.
<[Raiden]> и это наверное не плохо. Тем больше недопроектов оно сможет заменить
<andrex> SL ужасен
<Anton2d> Это вот этот ужос? http://simplylinux.ru/index.php/slinux-system
<Anton2d> У меня помоему 8.04 - выглядела намного лучше и современнее чем это ;)
<only_you> фу
<only_you> надо же уметь так kde изуродовать
<vkr> там не кде вроде а xfce
<tagezi> only_you: не, на шотах там крыса
<tagezi> кде они в альте также сделали
<tagezi> это называеться авторский дизайн ) а не "о ужас"  как выяснилось =)
<only_you> а можно скрин нового кде в альте
<[Raiden]> мне шот покажите, я скажу что там , наверное
<only_you> а то все что нашел, обічное кде
<vkr> в опенмандриве кде болемене )
<vkr> но ет тока посмотрерь а неюзать
<[Raiden]> http://beta.altlinux.com/p6/kdesktop/description/130-menu-organized.png - вполне нормально. Сильнее всег оизуродовали в росе. Зачем - непонятно.
<vkr> так ет дефаулт
<only_you> [Raiden]: посомтрел видео віше. лучше бі юнити на основе кде сделали, а гном с гтк+ вікинули подальше
<vkr> ненене наоборот
<tagezi> не, я другой шот видел.. блин искать нужно
<tagezi> он один в один с крысой был..
<[Raiden]> only_you: Можно было бы сделать и 100% как юнити, Просто никто так не делал ) на видео выше использованы элементы из обычног осостава кде ск
<vkr> в кде много настроек от них голова болит
<[Raiden]> Настройки не для того что бы их щелкать, они для тех кому нужны.
<only_you> да я понял) хотелось просто, что бі в основе юнити біл кде софт, а не ето омно из гнома. за одн только наутилус сжечь весь гном нужно)
<vkr> ну может
<[Raiden]> и их весомое наличие позволяет обходиться от ощутимог околичества хавту и прогармок типа юнити твикера
<tagezi> only_you: предложи гимп на кути переписать )
<only_you> (:
<tagezi> и ЛО тудаже )
<only_you> ну гимп то понятно, мі ведь о убунту(юнити) сейчас)
<[Raiden]> вот это сложнее всего наверное. С гимпом.
<only_you> и фаерфокс еще бі)
<[Raiden]> сам фф кстати использует тулкит wxwidgets , только его реализация под линукс написана на гтк.
<tagezi> дофига хороших програм пишут под гтк
<tagezi> впринцыпе, я пока не видел нормального браузера под кути
<vkr> konqueror :-)))))))
<[Raiden]> кроме фф я вообще давн оен видел нормально. Исключение старая опера )
<tagezi> г+ )
<vkr> мне говорили что он browser..
<[Raiden]> нормального*
<[Raiden]> vkr: да, по больешй части
<tagezi> vkr: на кути браузеров много, дело не в этом, а в том что бы это ещё и работало )
<[Raiden]> на гтк кстати тоже хватает кривых браузеров.
<vkr> ну есть хром  вроде работает )
<[Raiden]> не так просто видимо его написать. тут нужна работа корпорации с деньгами и щтатом программистов. Я могу вспомнить эпифани и мидори.
<vkr> но зачем ето надо?
<vkr> есть ок бровзеры
<[Raiden]> ну а я откуда знаю ) Что же касается хрома на гтк - это это печально. Я конечно далёк от програмиирования, но что-то мне кажется что кути более переносимый и прогрессивный тулкит. Видимо тут дело просто в политики . Гтк - часть гну.
<vkr> и в конце полюбому хром всех сожрет
<[Raiden]> скорее всего , вот оперу можно сказать уже.
<vkr> ну опера страшный бровзер и небыл популярном
<vkr> ток на телефоне юзать
<[Raiden]> моне думается что был. Особенно в экс ссср.
<[Raiden]> мне*
<vkr> да не
<tagezi> [Raiden]: никто не запрежает переписать хром на кути
<tagezi> да и фф тоже.. просто никому не нужно
<[Raiden]> наверное
<vkr> http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_stats.asp
<tagezi> а использовать один тулкит и кидасть всё в одну авоську это не правильно
<[Raiden]> vkr: был != есть.
<tagezi> ибо когда нет конкуренции заканчиваеться развитие
<vkr> по процентам посмотри
<vkr> )
<[Raiden]> vkr: по процентам какого года?
<[Raiden]> vkr: http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/talks/3600236
<vkr> да по всем
<vkr> )
<vkr> да ну
<tagezi> на лоре вообще странные цифры какието
<vkr> +
<[Raiden]> поищите старые новости )
<only_you> на лоре одни виндузятники. странно, что там не іе
<vkr> да тебе статистику запатил с ок сайта
<vkr> а не с лора )
<vkr> и не самой оперы
<only_you> статистика от опері в стиле фороникса)
<only_you> завтра мелкософт напишет, что винфон самая популярная ось на мобилочки
<vkr> и все будут верить
<only_you> ну так ето же сам всея мелкософт
<[Raiden]> Среди моих знакомых опера была популярна. Даже когда ещё платная была.
<vkr> а среди моих нет
<vkr> а
<[Raiden]> )
<vkr> ток майл там имели
<only_you> популярна опера только в восточной европе
<vkr> но бровзера неюзали
<only_you> феномен какой-то
<only_you> как и бсдя
<vkr> а что бсдя?
<[Raiden]> я так же делал, когда перешел на фф. Как почтовик ещё долго использовал.
<Anton2d> Среди моих почти все юзали, сам тоже, и ирк и почту её. Пока не сдохла. :(
<[Raiden]> фактически до 2013 года.
<Anton2d> Хороший был комбайн.
<vkr> хм ну я незнаю
<vkr> но етщму сайту я верю http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_stats.asp )
<vkr> точно
<only_you> туда веб-разработчики ходят, как правило
<only_you> т.е. віборка только среди них
<only_you> я бі больше верил статистике от википедии
<only_you> жаль, гугл и яндекс свою не показівают
<vkr> а что вики говорит?
<only_you> http://stats.wikimedia.org/wikimedia/squids/SquidReportClients.htm
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1126/h_1385482284_2998545_f15edd7c0d.png
<vkr> в конце ну
<vkr> а где хром??
<only_you> іе около половині? редко вижу даже пользователей винді сидящих на іе
<vkr> [Raiden], хрома нет )
<vkr> не ок статистика
<[Raiden]> он тогда ещё под стол пешком ходил
<[Raiden]> 2009
<vkr> да ну
<vkr> неври а юзал и сидел на нем
<vkr> и не ток я
<[Raiden]> )
<only_you> уже 1 юзер есть
<vkr> да!
<[Raiden]> ну может и вру. Я вообще за ним не следил
<vkr> я непомню но с 2008 или 2007 я на нем
<andrex> 2009  я тогда еще на 8.4 сидел
<vkr> бета шмета все дела были
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38528
<andrex> и кеды ифейс поменяли на 4х
<[Raiden]> Первый выпуск      2 сентября 2008 , стата за январь 2009. Так что думаю она не врёт
<Sergey_IT> вечер
<tagezi> вечер )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: прикинь, про муми отгадали за 2 минуты(
<tagezi> ваще
<[Raiden]> хотите трансляцию прямую с майдана?
<tagezi> зачем нам украина?
<[Raiden]> ну, так, поглазеть на соседей )
<tagezi> у меня они и так в окне мелькают )
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, так у тебя просто
<tagezi> ну, я и не говорю что сложно )
<[Raiden]> Фраза федорщика понравилась
<[Raiden]> [00:27:26] edgbla: нафига обновлялся тогда... раз система рабочая нужна.
<Sergey_IT> у федорщиков все так плохо?
<vkr> все гонят на федору
<[Raiden]> ну не на себя же гнать )
<vkr> [Raiden], а ты сам убунту юзаеш?
<[Raiden]> vkr: да, но без юнити
<vkr> ясно
<tagezi> фидорщики странный народ, покрайне мере те что я знаю.. они делять системы на ненормальные и федора )
<[Raiden]> да, точно )
<tagezi> причем я даже не понию почему. пакетная база не большая, стабильность относительная.. вчем нормальность?
<tagezi> блин, я думал хахлы только сало и бульбу любят, а оказваеться их бульбу не давай, дай на майдане покуралесить.. причем повод то и не важен
<tagezi> в документации к apt-get: "Тут на сцену выходит весь в белом пакет equivs." (с)
<tagezi> =)
<[Raiden]> название гурппы забавное http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrHAtYVXElk
<tagezi> hello_2.8-4 чото старовата в убунте
<[Raiden]> хевиметла для неспящих http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yd_zQpiikjU&feature=youtu.be
#ubuntu-ru 2013-11-27
<only_you> tagezi: конечо лучше, когда любое проявление несогласия с кремлем омон силой разгоняет)
<tagezi> only_you: я, в какой-то мере, поклонник Мао Дзедуна и Сталина
<tagezi> вообще, человеку который тяжело живёт, и которому нужно кормить семью некогда стоять на митингах и орать всякую фигню
<tagezi> поэтому, тех кто там, нужно не разгонять, а на общественнополезные работы лет на 10-15 отправлять
<tagezi> во блого и прочветание их страны
<only_you> я понял твою точку зрения)
<Sergey_IT> утра
<vkr> всем привет
<Anton2d> С добрым ужином.
<Sergey_IT> и тебе не подавиться.
<Anton2d> Sergey_IT, таки сделал я по хот-кею автомат. снятие скрина, залитие на итмагес.ру и ссылка в клипбоард
<Anton2d> как делать будет нечего, адаптирую к новому скрипту, выложу готовое решение на форум.
<Sergey_IT> Anton2d, хорошо, посмотрю. Прокси не забудь вставить
<_d4vid> ky..
<SergeyIT> ку
<_d4vid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rizb7JlwOWo мда.. не люди а ....
<[Raiden]> Водила ок.
<SergeyIT> вот если кто другой подошел, могло кончится плачевно
<[Raiden]> возможно, но не факт
<[Raiden]> Я нахожу что белая часть населения обычн осамая безразличная.
<[Raiden]> Мне на днях на светофоре открыл какой-то азиат двери в автобус. А русский наверное бы проигнорировал моё присутствие )
<SergeyIT> по разному бывает
<_d4vid> у каждего своё воспитание и отношение к людям чюжим и к близким не зависимо от проблем дома или на работе.
<_d4vid> также и с внешностю и националностю .. везде ест такие и другие
<_d4vid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGEiA80ZL08 доброе видео
<[Raiden]> европейцы и русские более избалованы и  больше пекутся о себе. Такое моё имхо. Пока горя не хлебнешь, не поймешь какие могут быть проблемы у других людей.
<[Raiden]> особенно те кто уже в рф родился.
<[Raiden]> раньше была некая идеология, учили что хорошо, что плохо. Что людям помогать надо.
<[Raiden]> и даже что родину надо любить, как бы банально это сча не звучало ))
<_d4vid> дах от бы с соседей начали .. а потом уже о родине)
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38530
<_d4vid> обидно то что людям уже нужно ролики показыват о хорошем поведении
<_d4vid> странно както ..
<_d4vid> докатилис :(
<_d4vid> сегодня круче имет айфон в кормане чем ..
<andrex> да ппц, какойто происходит, хотя это все должнобытьь просто на уровне принципом
<andrex> в*
<SergeyIT> сейчас учат только выгоде
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6rg2yrYTSo#t=68 - лол
<andrex> зима не будет))
<Anton2d> порошок уходи ?
<andrex> порошок отпусти скорее)
<vkr> всем привет
<[Raiden]> привет
<[Raiden]> Последний комент с линком на ютуб http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38537
<tagezi> фейсбук купил права на бткфс?
<[Raiden]> да нет вроде
<[Raiden]> только права на двух разработчиков
<tagezi> ну, по российским стандартам, часть прав, покрайне мере на то что написали  разрабы можно было бы в любой момент веркуть конторе
<[Raiden]> это я не в курсе. Н она мой взгляд новость хорошая. Если такому мешку с деньгами нужно ядро и эта фс, то за них можно быть споконым )
<tagezi> угу.. ты много слышал о exFat&
<tagezi> ?*
<[Raiden]> достаточно
<[Raiden]> не вижу какой-либо связи. Эксфат разработка мс.
<tagezi> лицензию их читал?
<[Raiden]> нет
<tagezi> почитай )
<[Raiden]> а смысл?
<tagezi> ну, пока ты живёшь в пиратском госудаврстве, может читать лицензии и нет смысла
<tagezi> там сказано, что exFat не может распространяться в составе операционных систем не принадлежащих МС
<[Raiden]> у бтрфс другие авторы, история и лицензия тоже. Поэтому не вижу никакой аналогии и повода читать лицензию на эксфат
<tagezi> тебе историй с оракал мало? ))
<[Raiden]> а что с ней? )
<tagezi> когда лицензия прямо на ходу меняется
<[Raiden]> ну тогда и сиди и бойся что на всё что ты используешь изменится лицензия )
<[Raiden]> а я лично не вижу для этого каких-то предпосылок
<[Raiden]> в конечном итоге их интересует работа этой фс в линуксе. И смена лицензии на несовместимуют с гпл может сильно замедлить и разработку и вообще привести к потери интеграции с ядром.
<tagezi> ну-ну.. фейсбук уже натянул пол мира при ipo
<[Raiden]> ну и нанять рабочих != получить права на фс.
<[Raiden]> есть ещё такая вещь, как форк последней доступной свободной версии. Т.е. изменив лицензию, они мало что получат в итоге , кроме потери интеграции в ядро и части разработчиков
<[Raiden]> а эксфат вообще к линукс никаким боком, это разработка мс и они имеют право дель что хотят.
<[Raiden]> лать*
<[Raiden]> может получиться 2 фс в худшем случае )
<[Raiden]> обычно интерес  - есть хорошая новость, а отсутсвие - плохая. Можно вспомнить рейзерфс4 например.
<[Raiden]> получается свободная и ненужная.
<tagezi> не свободная и подавно не нужна
<[Raiden]> Ну, я менее идеологичен ) Если будет с эксфат носитель - мне будет нужна эксфат.
<[Raiden]> Хотя я пользователь, а выше я скорее разработку имел в виду. Никто не платит и не разрабатывает = может погибнуть.
<tagezi> ланчпад теперь не собирает для суси и дебиана
<tagezi> каноникал реально как паразита становятся (
<rekcuFniarB> Я и не знал что там можно было собирать для зюзи
<tagezi> года три назад ещё можно было, даже в справке было написано это.. в прошлом году можно было под деб 6 ещё собирать в этом я ваще не вижу ничего кроме убунт всяких
<rekcuFniarB> Ресурсы может экономят.
<rekcuFniarB> Деньги кончаются.
<rekcuFniarB> Файлохостинг Ubuntu One стал тормозить в последнее внемя.
<tagezi> я думаю у них совесть кончается
<rekcuFniarB> Не, ну а чё, сколько можно денег выкидывать на это без какого либо намёка на окупаемость?
<tagezi> rekcuFniarB: они пользуют сообщество в хвоят и гриву.. могут и потерпеть
<tagezi> хвост*
<rekcuFniarB> Да ну...
<tagezi> по поводу окупаемости.. я думаю что она у них очень даже не плохая, ибо резер косманавт так и не распечатал
<[Raiden]> а вы не путаете с билдсервисом о тсусе?
<rekcuFniarB> Что за резер?
<tagezi> ну и кроме того инфа которую они сливают амазону и музоблаку тоже денег не маленьких стоит
<rekcuFniarB> Вряд ли много получают.
<tagezi> да дофига я думаю
<rekcuFniarB> Разве что скидку на хостинг получают, ведь ubuntu one хостится на Амазоне :D
<tagezi> потому что эту хрень без бубнов хрен выколотишь из убунты
<tagezi> и они такую вонь подняли когда в блоге, не для чацников, было показано как это можно сделать
<[Raiden]> я чего-от не смог нануглить инфу про дебиан и опенсусе.
<[Raiden]> вот в билдсервисе так можно
<rekcuFniarB> 1% пользователей компьютеров вряд ли Амазону так уж и важен чтобы за рекламу у них отваливать много. Тем более аудитория своеборазная. Это ж не потре***ди, на них реклама не особо действует.
<[Raiden]> ты взял процент пользователей линукс или пользователей убунту?
<[Raiden]> )
<rekcuFniarB> А
<rekcuFniarB> * А это не одно и то же? :D
<[Raiden]> удивительно, но нет. и тот самый 1% был известен ещё до того как появилась каноникал
<rekcuFniarB> Вообще бытует мнение что сейчас Линукс уже чуть больше процента.
<[Raiden]> вообще я думаю тоже больше чем 1%
<rekcuFniarB> Хотя хз. Пару лет назад Гугль показал общую статистику google analytics. Там было чуть меньше процента.
<[Raiden]> а сча погуглим )
<rekcuFniarB> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/talks/6452674
<rekcuFniarB> Гг, ссылка в посте мертва, ща найду этот PDF
<[Raiden]> да ладно не ищи. МОжет так и есть
<[Raiden]> rekcuFniarB: если так, то печальненько. Может быть даже был спад )
<rekcuFniarB> Во http://ubuntuone.com/3NCYBKMU5OjPCRywgK52H8
<rekcuFniarB> Вообще они его вроде собирались периодически рассылать, но с тех пор больше не было.
<[Raiden]> вот чья-то стата на сентябрь этого года , там правда other
<[Raiden]> http://www.oszone.net/figs/u/316767/131001155502/clipboard01re444343_mini_oszone.jpeg
<rekcuFniarB> Ну это чья-то, какого-то конкретного сайта. Тематика сайта ж влияет. Где-то линуксоидов вовсе может не быть.
<rekcuFniarB> Google Analytics правда тоже не точен. У меня он например блокируется, меня не посчитали :D Думаю я не один блокирую.
<[Raiden]> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_operating_systems Такая ещё нашлась
<rekcuFniarB> Да, про эту знаю. Но это тоже не очень достоверный показатель, т.к. линукосиды скорей всего пользуются википедией в среднем чаще чем среднестатистический вендузятник.
<[Raiden]> вполне возможно )
<ArtemZ> у вендузятников есть технет и мсдн на все случаи жизни
<rekcuFniarB> Ой, эта не та статистика. Где-то там есть именно по википедии статистика.
<[Raiden]> будем считать что они где-то в диапазоне от 0.7 до 1.5 )
<rekcuFniarB> А это статистика от какой-то Net Applications (хз как они считали).
<ArtemZ> объясните, как можно использовать этот ваш линукс в энтерпрайзе без диких извращений?
<rekcuFniarB> А что требуется?
<ArtemZ> всё
<ArtemZ> ну простой пример
<rekcuFniarB> Просто не надо использовать Линукс ради линукса.
<ArtemZ> у меня есть программа, написанная не на си-основанном языке.
<ArtemZ> допустим на баше. ну или на пхп, прости господи
<ArtemZ> вот как мне авторизовать пользователя в системе?
<ArtemZ> т.е проверить его credentials?
<rekcuFniarB> А зачем тебе это делать? Он уже авторизован, раз залогинился в систему.
<ArtemZ> нет, у меня есть веб интерфейс для пользователей и я хочу, чтобы они в нём авторизовывались по системному логину и паролю
<ArtemZ> подскажу: единственный выход это написать костыль на сях, к которому веб интерфейс будет обращаться
<rekcuFniarB> Ну дык API есть специальный.
<ArtemZ> PAM?
<rekcuFniarB> Да.
<ArtemZ> его можно использовать только из си
<[Raiden]> Что-то сомневаюсь, что только на сях
<ArtemZ> только
<rekcuFniarB> ArtemZ: да ну, и биндингов на других языках нет?
<[Raiden]> опять же, если ты говориш ьпро баш, то тебе надо уже думать не об апи
<ArtemZ> на каких то есть
<ArtemZ> на каких то нет
<[Raiden]> а о утилитах для авторизации
<ArtemZ> просто нет нормального апи
<ArtemZ> как и для большинства софта под линукс
<[Raiden]> Т.к. это не язык программирования по назначению, а больше связывалка програмок в 1.
<rekcuFniarB> IMHO для PHP всяко биндинг такой запилили. Как и для Питона.
<[Raiden]> как batch
<ArtemZ> для пхп нет, только pecl модуль кривой
<ArtemZ> для джавы вообще нет, только япошка один написал на jni костыль
<ArtemZ> libpam4j
<rekcuFniarB> А это не то? http://pecl.php.net/package/PAM
<ArtemZ> я про него и говорю
<ArtemZ> он дурно работает, к сожалению
<ArtemZ> впрочем, я сейчас на джаве пишу, так что мне это уже не важно
<rekcuFniarB> А чё там везде stable написано?
<ArtemZ> пхп 5.3 тоже стейбл, а там столько проблем в нём смешных
<ArtemZ> ладно, вопрос не про пхп на самом деле.
<ArtemZ> вот вам другой пример: пользователь авторизовался в системе через веб интерфейс, мне нужно чтобы у него была возможность создать вебсайт на сервере.
<ArtemZ> для этого нужно а) создать записи в bind б) создать виртуальный хост в вебсервере
<[Raiden]> так большая часть хостинга на лине пашет, такого рода
<ArtemZ> почему то в юникс-мире считается, что админ на сервере всё будет руками делать и автоматизация действий врятли потребуется и любые желающие это изменить поливаются помоями (поттеринг например)
<[Raiden]> может тебе просто погуглить как люди делают?
<ArtemZ> мне не нужно гуглить, я специалист в этой теме и знаю решение проблемы
<ArtemZ> проблема в том, что вы не знаете, т.е решение не очевидно
<rekcuFniarB> Кстати, в таких случаях не используют PAM авторизацию. Подробностей не скажу, но вроде пользователей хранят в  БД.
<[Raiden]> судя выше про баш и пхп, вы не такой уж эксперт )
<vkr> если ты специалист так ты тут нетролил
<ArtemZ> в линуксе единая система авторизии и бд называется /etc/passwd
<rekcuFniarB> ArtemZ: я не знаю потому что этим не занимаюсь и мне это не нужно.
<rekcuFniarB> Ага и на почтовых серверах хранят пользователей в /etc/passwd ? :D
<ArtemZ> я говорю не про почтовых пользователей, а про системных
<rekcuFniarB> Да даже ftp серверы могут хранить пользователей в БД, а не в /etc/passwd.
<vkr> +
<ArtemZ> это уже другие пользователи будут
<ArtemZ> так то и я могу свою бд сделать
<[Raiden]> вообще, чем вам passwd не нравится?
<ArtemZ> мы здесь говорим об авторизации, а не смене пароля какбэ
<tagezi> ему просто потрещать хочеться
<rekcuFniarB> Ну а зачем пользователей хостинга регистрировать в качестве пользователей системы?
<[Raiden]> rekcuFniarB: так можно делать вполне, навесив им какой-нить /bin/false в качестве шелла.
<ArtemZ> rekcuFniarB: чтобы было разделение прав их файлов и скриптов нормальное
<tagezi> потому что он не знает что такое пользователь в линуксе, он специалист, был бы магистром зналбы )
<rekcuFniarB> [Raiden]: дык я не утверждаю что нельзя.
<[Raiden]> rekcuFniarB: jr
<[Raiden]> very good
<vkr> )
<rekcuFniarB> Я уж думал что-то серьёзное. Обычно когда пытаются потролить насчёт непригодности в ынтырпрайзе, вбрасывают про AD.
<ArtemZ> ладно, я хотел сказать про самую главную боль в работе с линуксом: форматы конфигурационных файлов. кто-нибудь из вас вообще представляет, как работать с десятком разных конфигов в разных форматах? это издевательство, но в линуксе же все всё ручками доÐ
<rekcuFniarB> Ну и что.
<rekcuFniarB> Они все текстовые и очевидные.
<[Raiden]> вообще, линукс в этой сфере возможно ещё используется из-за его цены )) скачать лтс или центос - это вам не сервак от мс укпить с кучей лицензий. А так, продукт от мс может поприятней в плане админства, особенн оесли ег оспециально изучать.
<rekcuFniarB> В большинстве случаев. С комментариями.
<rekcuFniarB> Всяко лучше реестров.
<ArtemZ> гораздо хуже
<tagezi> а как на баше в винде создать пользователя из веб интерфейса?
<vkr> )))
<ArtemZ> tagezi: net user же в cmd
<rekcuFniarB> Лучше. В конфиге часто каждая опция имеет комментарий (встроенная документация, да).
<rekcuFniarB> tagezi: NET
<rekcuFniarB> вроде
<ArtemZ> это как раз сделано для вас, рукоблудов
<tagezi> не помню такую команду в баше )
<rekcuFniarB> почему только NET хз
<ArtemZ> все эти комментарии и прочее. мне всё это не нужно, когда я пишу программу, которая будет парсить конфиг
<rekcuFniarB> Ты упорот :D
<ArtemZ> ты просто не программист
<vkr> ого кто сказал
<vkr> )))
<ArtemZ> а если программист, то не написал ни одного парсера сложней регэкспа
<rekcuFniarB> Ну и что? Под линуком писать скрипты может и непрограммист.
<ArtemZ> ну напиши мне скрипт, который будет получать все виртуальные хосты в апаче и при необходимости все опции в них, плюс будет возможность их удалять, менять и т.д
<rekcuFniarB> У апача же конфиг в xml?
<ArtemZ> у томката, потому что он нормальными людьми был написан
<ArtemZ> у httpd - свой дебильный формат
<rekcuFniarB> Ну а в чём сложность написать то?
<ArtemZ> ну расскажи, как это сделать? в общих чертах
<rekcuFniarB> Я не помню как он выглядит.
<ArtemZ> inb4 регэкспы
<rekcuFniarB> Но для себя я всяко писал бы на питоне.
<ArtemZ> ну и как бы писал? вот пример простейший (обычно в несколько раз сложней конфиг у него) - https://www.apache-ssl.org/httpd.conf.example
<ArtemZ> допустим тебе нужно узнать где находится ErrorLog у виртуального хоста www.fictional.co
<rekcuFniarB> Тебе какую именно инфу оттуда нужно получать?
<rekcuFniarB> ок
<ArtemZ> даже не обязательно там что-то писать сейчас на питоне, можно просто в общих словах, как делать будешь
<[Raiden]> Не кодеры тоже могут парсить конфиги, но метод тыка и гуглежа отнимает время )
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере баш и сед осваивается довольно легко
<ArtemZ> сед, хаха
<[Raiden]> )
<ArtemZ> ну давай, сделай на седе скриптик, который гарантированно будет узнавать, где находится ErrorLog у виртуального хоста www.fictional.co
<ArtemZ> вот забавно будет посмотреть
<[Raiden]> Ну.. Я лучше пойду кино посмотрю )
<rekcuFniarB> Ну и в чём проблема? Регексп примерно такой: '<VirtualHost (.+?)>.+ErrorLog (.+?).?</VirtualHost>' В питоне нужно применить параметр DOTALL  чтобы точка отлавливала и переводы строк.
<rekcuFniarB> На перле вообще одной строчкой можно реализовать скорей всего.
<rekcuFniarB> Он для этого и придуман.
<ArtemZ> пришёл злой админ и поменял вот так (всё ещё легальный синтаксис апача)
<ArtemZ> http://server.netdedicated.ru/httpd.conf.example.txt
<rekcuFniarB> А нефиг так делать Гг
<ArtemZ> ну то есть твой убогий парсер на регэкспах нет будет соответствовать стандартам апача
<rekcuFniarB> Ну твой случай можно предусмотреть, если усложнить регексп. К чему это?
<ArtemZ> к тому, что этот случай предусмотришь, а ещё 1000 других - нет. и опять обосрамс будет
<rekcuFniarB> Нет мля, мне ещё искуственный интеллект изобретать для парсинга твоих кривых конфигов?
<ArtemZ> ты считаешь, что кроме как регэкспов и искусственного интеллекта больше никак нельзя сложные конфиги парсить?
<[Raiden]> Нужно лучше - найми кодера.
<ArtemZ> вот почему в россии нет нормальных профессиональных программистов
<rekcuFniarB> http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/5690/yqgt.jpg
<tagezi> потому что их тролят и они валят на запад
<[Raiden]> )
<ArtemZ> потому что никто не хочет образовываться и изучать академические основы программирования, считая, что если они выучили синтаксис своего любимого языка и пару паттернов, то они уже офигеть спецы
<ArtemZ> ну и регэкспы конечно подучили, да
<ArtemZ> потом делают всякие "парсеры" html на регэкспах и битриксы, 1С и прочую дрянь
<[Raiden]> Друг мой, я вообще продавец. Зачем мне это?
<rekcuFniarB> Его в #c забанили наверное :D
<ArtemZ> меня нигде не забанили, я просто хочу сказать, что в линуксе нет нормального апи и стандартов
<rekcuFniarB> А я вообще не программист, просто пишу иногда всякие опердени для решения собственных задач.
<tagezi> да, и апач работает только винде )
<[Raiden]> ArtemZ: это у вас , вебразработчиков стандартов нет, вот 1 строка на седе и не работает
<rekcuFniarB> Да и апач говно.
<rekcuFniarB> Есть серверы и получше.
<ArtemZ> ну я не виноват, что большинство пользователей пользуется пыхом и им без апача не обойтись, ибо ЧПУ
<tagezi> кстати, если очень нужно парсить конфиг апача.. просто залесь в исходник и посмотри как это сделать.. раз сам допереть не можешь
<ArtemZ> я знаю, как работать с нерегулярными языками конфигурирования, но мне это не нравится
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<ArtemZ> апач говно, ладно. есть ещё dhcpd, который не говно. и опять ещё один нестандартный конфиг
<[Raiden]> и тебе не спать ))
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: тут скучно сегодня
<Sergey_IT> не только сегодня (
<[Raiden]> давайте я лучше офтопну
<[Raiden]> етверть всех Windows Phone смартфонов — Nokia Lumia 520
<[Raiden]> ч
<Sergey_IT> ArtemZ, напиши своё... выражаться каждый умеет
<tagezi> да не.. обчно тихо.. сегодня вроде говорят.. но както всё потролить
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да он не умеет писать, только критиковать и тролить
<ArtemZ> Sergey_IT: я пишу своё, только в другой области. весь код в мире не перепишешь, по поводу кое-чего можно и пожаловаться.
<[Raiden]> видимо спрос и правда плох. А нокия - просто по памяти покупается, бывшими владельцами. Можно правда ещё предположить что они сильно лучше конкурентов, но сомнительно.
<rekcuFniarB> Ну, формат конфигов разный очевидно почему.
<ArtemZ> потому что прибежало куча макак и давай писать каждый на свой лад да руками конфигурировать
<[Raiden]> все конфиги к 1 формату привести - интересная мысль. Но это не в этой жизни или не в этой ос.
<ArtemZ> так ведь ещё сопротивляться будут, кричать что конфиги на xml это кошмар и т.д
<[Raiden]> можно всё пихать в гномовский гсеттингс, включая конфиги сервисов.
<[Raiden]> велкам то виндоус
<Sergey_IT> ArtemZ, ты на тех же макак похож
<Sergey_IT> ArtemZ, жаловаться бессмысленно - либо делай сам, либо используй то что есть
<ArtemZ> ну вы можете меня ругать сколько угодно, но не можете предложить оптимального решения. я тоже, но я жертва обстоятельств и мне приходится писать рекурсивные нисходящие парсеры, вместо того, чтобы как боярин xml reader использовать везде
<rekcuFniarB> Собственно, причина разного формата конфигов та же, благодаря которой этот ваш Линукс вообще существует до сих пор.
<tagezi> я думаю нужно просто внимательно читать, а то подучаеться как склиентов
<tagezi> м*
<[Raiden]> попробуй не только писать, но и смотреть что уже кем-то написано, может полегчает слегка. Да и вообще, сколько ты получаешь? Ты хочешь вообще ничего не делать за эти деньги?
<[Raiden]> )
<ArtemZ> да делайте какие угодно форматы, но предоставьте разработчикам программный апи, чтобы работать с ними
<rekcuFniarB> ArtemZ: подожди немного, Поттеринг скоро всё перепишет под единый формат и интегрирует в systemd :D
<ArtemZ> слава поттерингу!
<tagezi> кстати xml конфиги реально ужос
<ArtemZ> да, да! кошмар!
<tagezi> да же притом что есть драво под всё что угодно
<ArtemZ> вот как вижу xml конфиг, так сразу плохо становится, аж кушать не могу
<rekcuFniarB> tagezi: ну если вручную их править то да. Зато легче автоматически парсить.
<[Raiden]> +1, нужно думать не о том как легче железу, а о том как человеку. И читать текст с коментами гораздо веселее чем xml
<[Raiden]> Хотя, если парсер есть, то может и фиг с ним.
<tagezi> не всегда есть парсер
<[Raiden]> короче я против хмл без парсера и без коментариев к опциям )
<tagezi> а когда есть парсер, тебе ваще похрен что там в файле, хоть меж арабских символов всё это
<ArtemZ> без рекурсивного нисходящего парсера, лексера и грамматики ты не спарсишь по-хорошему нерегулярный конфиг типа апачевского или nginx, например
<ArtemZ> попытки парсить нерегулярные языки РЕГУЛЯРНЫМИ выражениями забавляют больше всего. прям настроение поднимается
<Sergey_IT> увольняйся
<ArtemZ> не могу себя уволить, да и инвесторы не поймут
<rekcuFniarB> Ок, только чего ты пристал то с этим к пользователям десктопной системы? :D
<ArtemZ> линукс на десктопе и хорош. на сервере - увы, нет.
<rekcuFniarB> o_O
<tagezi> ArtemZ: я тебе уже сказал.. берёшь исходники и смотришь всё что тебе нужно.. если программа может работать с этим конфигом, то в исходниках всё что нужно уже есть
<rekcuFniarB> Обычно все наоборот утверждают :D
<Sergey_IT>  ArtemZ, пиши своё... инвесторы поддержат
<tagezi> а если тебя кто обидел и ты тутжалуешься, то заканчивай.. тут все обиженые
<Sergey_IT> не все
<rekcuFniarB> Sergey_IT: по-моему, кому надо, у них давно это есть.
<ArtemZ> tagezi: не надо мне рассказывать про исходники, я даже не смотря их, знаю что там есть (рекурсивный парсер упрощенный и громадная грамматика), но это в разработке моего ПО никак не поможет, мне хватит и стандартов, описанный на сайте, чтобы свой парсер сдела
<tagezi> и чо тогда тут истерика?
<ArtemZ> то, что писать рекурсивный парсер и грамматику на каждый конфиг - это ненормально и не всем по-плечу.
<tagezi> ну, а кто сказал что будет просто?
<Sergey_IT> кому надо справляются
<ArtemZ> всё должно быть просто и доступно, т.е должен быть API или стандартизированный конфиг вроде xml
<tagezi> СПО никому ничего не должно
<tagezi> .
<ArtemZ> конечно нет, но все почему то становятся на него завязаны и зависимы от него, попадают так сказать в vendor lock in
<rekcuFniarB> А что, у апача нет API?
<ArtemZ> нет
<ArtemZ> у него есть забавный модуль для хранения виртуальных хостов в mysql, но это вообще не то.
<ArtemZ> да ни у одной практически программы с линуксовыми корнями нет апи
<tagezi> если все завязаны, это их проблема.. не работай на них
<ArtemZ> ага, пойду лучше коров и баранов разводить
<tagezi> ну, може тебе понравиться )
<ArtemZ> в рф запрещено разводить так, как мне понравится
<Sergey_IT> разводи в штатах
<ArtemZ> я не хочу в штаты, мерзкая страна
<rekcuFniarB> Используй lighttpd, там конфиг удобнее :D
<rekcuFniarB> Вроде даже и парсить не надо.
<ArtemZ> да нету, сколько говорить
<Sergey_IT> все плохо, все макаки ... есть только один умный - артемз
<tagezi> можно написать прокладку, которая будет создавать нормальный api и сделать её как модуль к апачу
<rekcuFniarB> Он похож на скрипт (или скрипт из себя и представляет). Выполнил и у тебя значения нужных перепенных.
<ArtemZ> какая разница, эта прокладка всё равно в себе будет держать кучу LL(1) парсеров
<tagezi> зачем?
<tagezi> они уже все в апаче есть
<ArtemZ> потому что без них ты никак не разберёшь конфиг
<tagezi> или тебе нравиться писать с нуля всё?
<tagezi> так они уже написаны
<ArtemZ> в апаче внутри кода парсер завязан на внутренности апача, проще новый написать, чем оттуда выдёргиать
<rekcuFniarB> Используй регекспы как я показал  и не трахай себе мозг своими рекурсивными нисходящими парсерами. Просто и дело пяти минут.
<ArtemZ> смешно, спасибо
<rekcuFniarB> Неэстетично? Зато дёшево и практично.
<rekcuFniarB> И быстро.
<ArtemZ> так нельзя делать
<rekcuFniarB> Мы никому не расскажем что ты так делаешь.
<ArtemZ> дело не в эстетике, а в том, что фактически формат файла не будет полноценно поддерживаться
<Sergey_IT> делать можно как угодно - главное чтоб работало как часы
<rekcuFniarB> Ну а какой смысл предусматривать случаи пьяного админа, вносящего кривые правки в конфиг?
<ArtemZ> почему кривые?
<ArtemZ> формат файла не нарушен
<rekcuFniarB> Ну в твоём примере явный тупняк.
<ArtemZ> нет
<rekcuFniarB> Хоть конфиг и рабочий возможно.
<ArtemZ> по стандарту в апаче \ может использоваться как знак переноса строки, т.е можно строку делить переносами с помощью \
<rekcuFniarB> Ну это и в баше так.
<ArtemZ> вот захочет какой-нибудь админ, чтобы у него длинная строка влезала в экран, а ты такой "да это тупняк, зачем это надо"?
<rekcuFniarB> У тебя всё равно конфиг автоматически генерируется, не?
<ArtemZ> админ правку внесёт, сделает apache configtest и вроде всё ок, а твоя программа не будет нормально работать (угадай, на кого пакажут пальцем)
<ArtemZ> зачем мне его генерировать, у меня в него просто вносятся правки.
<rekcuFniarB> Так чего ты хочешь? Чтобы мы тебе придумали альтернативу рекурсивному нисходящему парсеру потому чтоты его сам не осилил?
<ArtemZ> альтернативы нет
<Sergey_IT> что тослов много, а в чем проблема то?
<tagezi> да нет проблемы
<tagezi> он просто поговорить хочет
<ArtemZ> проблема в разброде и отсутствии стандартов в линуксе
<tagezi> это не к нам )
<Sergey_IT> а стандарта нигде нет
<rekcuFniarB> Он брагодаря этому и жив.
<rekcuFniarB> Мир тоже несовершенен, поэтому он жив.
<ArtemZ> может и просто поговорить хочу, что такого
<Sergey_IT> не грузи только
<Sergey_IT> маленькая частная проблема - это не проблема
<ArtemZ> rekcuFniarB: про регэкспы кстати. вот интересный регэксп для ipv6 адресов (которые регулярные, в отличие от конфигов) - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6486281/
<ArtemZ> хочу поглядеть на регэксп для виртуальных хостов, боюсь только браузер подвиснет, пока страницу с ним грузит, бгггг.
<rekcuFniarB> Гг
<tagezi> http://fontanka.fi/articles/12672/
<Sergey_IT> занятся им нечем
<artus> вечер
<tagezi> вечер
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: бубнилка )
<rekcuFniarB> Какой вечер, ночь.
<artus> рано еще для ночи
<tagezi> нужно всем всесте сказать: "Нет сверхпотребительству!" )
<tagezi> вместе*
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, ну так если дурью маются, что скажешь то )
<tagezi> http://fontanka.fi/articles/12701/
<tagezi> ела смартфоны начала продавать )
<artus> а толку
<artus> runbo x6 наше все
<ArtemZ> андроид наше всё,
<artus> я кстати на днях прям умилился, надо было на комп управляющий фрезером плеерку залить, без музыки скучно, вобщем одна галочка в телефоне и на 10.04 появился интернет автоматом, лепота жеж
<tagezi> ну характеристики мне не внушают доверия
<tagezi> как это экран 720x1280, а видио 1920x1080?
<artus> ну мтк хардварно фулхд играет
<artus> даже 77й
<tagezi> Воспроизведение видео - MP4, 3GP, MOV, MPEG, MKV, FLV; Аудио - MP3, FM-радио
<tagezi> а свободные форматы не осилили?
<artus> раслабся, играютцо они :)
<artus> от плеерки же зависит :)
<artus> кстати на 6й рунбе фулхд экранка на пяти дюймах
<tagezi> 22 000.00 р.
<tagezi> да пошли они )
<ArtemZ> http://www.reddit.com/r/Drugs/comments/1rhn38/heroin_users_of_rdrugs_are_you_addicts/cdnfuxe как хорошо написано про наркотики
<artus> да к весне-лету будет православных 350-400$  :)
<artus> эт сейчас такой ценник по причине того что он еще не выпущен даже )
<artus> должен в середине следуйщего месяца выйти
<artus> а 5й за 320 я не хочу, на 77м мтк у меня и так есть :D
<artus> прааавда уже свука почти не слышно, забито все металической пылью, и экранка расквашена пол года :D даже чинить лень
<tagezi> artus: кароче на ланчпаде не собрать под дебиан пакеты
<artus> tagezi, а ланчпад тебе зачем?
<tagezi> ну, что бы ппа было централизованое )
<artus> нафигнадо?
<tagezi> а зачем нужны ппа? )
<artus> я вот сам не знаю :D
<artus> зоопарк тухлятины какой то
<tagezi> что бы проги можно было хранить в облаке и не париться )
<tagezi> и друзьям раздавать ссылку, а не переправлять им на флешке пакетики )
<tagezi> artus: ты какой-то отсталый )
<artus> эммм
<SergeyIT> ну у тебя и друзья (
<SergeyIT> tagezi:  снег то у вас лег?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: да уже стаял
<tagezi> хотя уже опять всё замарозило
<tagezi> я позавчера с дази ехал, как на котке, чуть что машину сразу ведёт
<artus> tagezi, подними облако и храни там пакетики :D
<artus> tagezi, воопрос, а как оно в финляндии жить ?
<artus> чето я задумался о том чтоб туда свалить :D
<SergeyIT> там не жизнь
<artus> да жизни нигде нету
<tagezi> artus: блин.. вот делать больше нечего.. если я хочу балгеноссделать? ланчпад уже всё сделал, и даже сам компилит за меня вся.. я только знай грузи туда
<SergeyIT> как только магазины закрылись, по улице только русские ходят
<artus> SergeyIT, я хохол, я ходить не буду :D
<SergeyIT> ты от русского ничем не отличаешься )
<tagezi> artus: тут нормально.. только с работой не очень.. нужно хотя бы финский знать, иначе ты никому ненужен нафиг
<SergeyIT> или специалистом быть со знанием английского
<tagezi> хотя русских тут скоро будет больше чем саамов )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: да не нужны тут специалисты со знанием английского
<tagezi> они инвестируют деньги в русских имигрантов что бы те в магазинах работали
<tagezi> им нужны сейласистенты с русским языком
<SergeyIT> tagezi, ты не прав - у меня знакомые есть, там работали/ют
<[Raiden]> как будет по фински руки вверх?
<tagezi> это единицы, и почти случайно
<SergeyIT> не случайно
<SergeyIT> у нас сварщика сманивали, когда он у них там систему одну восстановил, но он их послал
<tagezi> ну, да.. потому что можно платить по самому низкому тарифу
<SergeyIT> нет, потому что спец - ихние не смогли
<tagezi> у них закон есть, по которому работадатель не может просто так взять на работу, он должен объявить конкурс
<tagezi> в конкурсе он указываеть необходимые характеристики, и если из месных под них никто не подойдёт, то они могут брать других кандидатов
<SergeyIT> tagezi, так не с кем там ему конкурировать было )
<SergeyIT> но он отказался - его здесь все устраивает
<tagezi> нельзя написать "починил мне машину".. должны быть не реальные вещи.. например, диплом, опыт работы подтверждёный, выигры в конкурсах )
<tagezi> наши 5 в дипломах = их 3
<tagezi> так что ему либо копьё платить хотели, либо разовая работа, и больше на развод похоже
<SergeyIT> tagezi, они ему международный сертификат выдали
<SergeyIT> tagezi, да не развод - есть такие спецы еще
<SergeyIT> tagezi, разовую он им сделал - после этого за него ухватились
<tagezi> у меня чото bzr-builder не пашет (
<tagezi> чото я не понимаю видимо
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-uhi_qIgSU
<[Raiden]> мой любимый сериал...
<SergeyIT> чушь
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Какие люди разные всётаки.
<[Raiden]> для кого-то чушь, а я храню в 2 экземплярах
<[Raiden]> надо будет потом спросить что он смотрит
<tagezi> и что ты думаешь т него услышать? )
<[Raiden]> а фиг знает
<[Raiden]> а вдруг санта-барбара...
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> просто мария )
<tagezi> незнаю.. чото мне кажеться что он даже футбол не смотрит
<artus> было бы что смотреть :D
<tagezi> вавилон кстати ничего такой сериал, можно пару раз в жизни посмотреть
<tagezi> хотя Каст круче =)
<tagezi> касл*
<tagezi> о, не.. есть ещё круче.. "Обмани меня" )
<tagezi> или во.. "Менталист" )
<[Raiden]> Мне вот эта тема для конки нравилась 1 время. http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1127/h_1385589464_1556331_c7eeb464ea.png
<[Raiden]> А потом эта програмка надоела.
<[Raiden]> кстати о сериалах, сча какой-то Почти человек / Almost Human появился. Я не глядел ещё
#ubuntu-ru 2013-11-28
<Viktor_> hi
<Anton2d> бодрый утр!
<ArtemZ> всем доброго утречка
<Sergey_IT> бу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> lo
<andrex> Sergey_IT, эээ, эт мой фишка)
<Sergey_IT> andrex,  уж и побухтеть нельзя (
<lost89> Всем привет
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38543
<[Raiden]> добрый день
<[Raiden]> системд и гсеттингс скоро будут удивительно здоровыми монстрами и может быть даже неработающими друг без друга.
<[Raiden]> и это может быть даже не плохо
<vkr> привет
<[Raiden]> привет
<Anton2d> Хай.
<royek> а как создать юнит? мне нужна всего одна строчка pon mega все как его написать и скормить systemd. вроде и обозвал его service а он примонтировать что там пытается
<SergeyIT> кого хаить?
<[Raiden]> Ну это пока не к нам. У нас upstart
<[Raiden]> К федорщикам сходи. Они с этим системд уже не 1 пуд соли съели.
<_d4vid> ky..
<Anton2d> SergeyIT, прям точно точно скрипт не вешается если у тебя не прописан прокси и есть $lwp->env_proxy;
<Anton2d> У меня вешается, я конечно поставил проверку и это помогло, но надо еще потестить. Какой бы прокси прописать рабочий  для тестов?
<SergeyIT> проверю дома, может чего забыл
<Anton2d> И еще ты там пишешь про запись прокси в конф. файл.
<Anton2d> А надо ли? Для чего, если в системе прописан глобально ?
<SergeyIT> ну да, что непонятно?
<Anton2d> Цель записи ?
<SergeyIT> аа если не глобально или кто хочет через проксю на итмажез ходить?
<Anton2d> ок, в принципе да.
<Anton2d> Тогда может вообще не смотреть в систему, пусть спрашивает, нужен ли прокси ?
<Anton2d> Если нужен, пишем какой, сохраняем конфиг.?
<Anton2d> И еще я нифига не понял что с  /usr/share/perl5/HTTP/Request/Common.pm - знаний перла не хватает что бы разгрести. Но авторам скрипта задам вопрос.
<Anton2d> На 13.04-13.10 - пробовал?
<SergeyIT> нет я лтс только пользую
<Anton2d> ну я тоже 12.04, но таки на 14.04 ты попробовал ;)
<SergeyIT> ну так тестирую )
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/782821
<|rapidsp|> test
<ubuntuhelp> |rapidsp|, Fail!
<Sergey_IT> Anton2d: проверил на другой машине под 14.04 - работает
<Anton2d> О как ;)
<Anton2d> Проверь прокси, когда его меняешь, нужно перегрузить консоль ибо env остаётся
<Anton2d> хоят пофиг, я проверку поставил... пока что, буду конфиг допиливать потом.
<Anton2d> $lwp->env_proxy if $ENV{http_proxy};
<Sergey_IT> а чего его проверять, без него доступа в инет нет (
<Anton2d> ааа.. ;)
<Sergey_IT> дома проверю
<Anton2d> казалось бы простейший маленький скрипт, а сколько с ним гемороя уже хлебнул пока тестил все эти костыли для типа линков. ну ниче потом доведем до ума его. было бы время свободное.
<[Raiden]> Хм, програмка 1 в вайне что-о такое совершила что квин стал кушать больше половины проца. Пригодился openbox --replace )
<only_you> вівод - вайн не нужен)
<[Raiden]> наверное, но програмка в нём запущенная нужна
<_d4vid> http://jo-jo.ru/uploads/posts/2012-06/1340611053_status_16.jpg :)
<only_you> в виртуалочке еще можно)
<|rapidsp|> кто знает, как это лечится: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6489465
<|rapidsp|> 12.04
<[Raiden]> в юнити или гш при таком действии овталились бы ещё и панели как минимум.
<[Raiden]> возможно зря они забили на модульность
<[Raiden]> |rapidsp|: такое не встречал ещё. Погугли. Лучше сначала сделав env LANG=C sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<|rapidsp|> да гуглил
<[Raiden]> а вообще , может и Failed to exec method /usr/lib/apt/methods/ хватит
<[Raiden]> Значит плохо гуглил, мне вот сразу сразбегу попалось: Possibly something wrong with your sources.list.
<|rapidsp|> нет у меня там something wrong :)
<|rapidsp|> проверял же
<[Raiden]> Второй источник говорит то же http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2054870
<[Raiden]> ещё может быть в  /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<|rapidsp|> и оттуда все убирал
<|rapidsp|> причем вручную через install обновляется за исключением указанных там пакетов
<andrex> откати апт
<|rapidsp|> andrex: смысле?
<andrex> на предыдущую версия
<andrex> ю
<[Raiden]> |rapidsp|: а сделай вручную инсталл этим пакетам
<[Raiden]> 1 строкой
<|rapidsp|> andrex: ну это у меня давно какбэ, и apt уже обновлял не раз
<|rapidsp|> [Raiden]: для этих пакетов та же ошибка
<|rapidsp|> я бы их грохнул, но там некоторые зависимости тянут на полсистемы...
<[Raiden]> покажи на них apt-cache policy на 1 из них или на каждый.
<|rapidsp|> ща
<|rapidsp|> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6489531
<[Raiden]> а по 1 не ставятся тоже?
<|rapidsp|> неа
<|rapidsp|> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6489538
<[Raiden]> может попробовать закоментить 1 из этих репов?
<[Raiden]> 500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main amd64 Packages
<[Raiden]>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-security/main amd64 Packages
<[Raiden]> Хотя стой. Для начала заайди в источники и смени там зеркало на другое
<[Raiden]> ну и update сделай
<[Raiden]> Это правда гадание на кофейной гуще )
<|rapidsp|> ага... щас попробую тут вот еще почистить /var/lib/apt/lists
 * Sergey_IT достал спирт
<[Raiden]> 100 грамм для храбрости?
<[Raiden]> Я как раз хотел спросить какой твой любимый сериал
<Sergey_IT> для  чистоты
<|rapidsp|> [Raiden]: ааа! чистка /var/lib/apt/lists помогла... :)
<|rapidsp|> вроде ж делал ее раньше...
<|rapidsp|> шайтан...
<[Raiden]> ну и гуд
<[Raiden]> полтергейтс
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], да никакой (
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: какая досада )
<Sergey_IT> разве что сейчас - чистка кнопки
<[Raiden]> Возможно пригодится любителям опенбокс  \ лхде https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Cairo_Compmgr
 * Sergey_IT  чистку завершил
<Sergey_IT> Wikiadmin, убунтовской вики ты админ?
<andrex> точно не он
<andrex> епрст 42 чела
<Sergey_IT> и все молчат
<andrex> а это нормал
<Sergey_IT> операм - да )
<andrex> фринода устаканилась чтоли, перестала сыпаться)
<Sergey_IT> земля замерзла - столбы не падают
<andrex> :D
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38547
<Wikiadmin> Sergey_IT нет
<UNIm95> ЛООООООООЛ
<UNIm95> офигетьт
<UNIm95> сейчас скрин сброшу
<UNIm95> http://itmag.es/3C8Dt
<UNIm95> У самсунга в Бразилии сайт на десктопе с виндой крутится
<andrex> ну хорошо что не на телефоне)
<[Raiden]> бразилия довольно нищая страна. Возможно на этом компе ещё что-то делается.
<andrex> ага бд спец службы местной)
<andrex> и пара радиостанций и местный канал тв) чтобы экономия была))
<[Raiden]> вроде того )
<[Raiden]> стало известно о планах компании Jolla по предоставлению возможности использования прошивки c Sailfish для пользователей уже купленных смартфонов на базе платформы Android.
<[Raiden]> Интересная мысль, учитывая что оно написано на кути\кутиквик
<[Raiden]> Не только Шатлворт до такого додумался.
<Philipp2007> ВСем добрый вечер. Подскажите что отвечает за питание. Ноут засыпает при закрытии крышки. Изменение настроек не помогает. Демон acpid тоже непонятно как работает. Переустановка, остановка его не помогает. В какую сторону копать
<Philipp2007> в папке /etc/acpi/ кроме powerbtn.sh ничего нет.
<Philipp2007> или хотя бы как сделать так что бы /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID/state при закрытии крышки не менялся
<tagezi> Philipp2007: Она следит за интерфейсом netlink (или за файлом /proc/acpi/event), и когда возникает событие, запускает программу для обработки последнего.
<tagezi> Набор запускаемых программ определяется конфигурационными файлами, которые могут устанавливаться пакетами или администратором.
<tagezi> http://packages.debian.org/ru/squeeze/acpid
<Philipp2007> tagezi: спасибо. Почитаю. Может там решение есть
<tagezi> нет, там решения нет
<Philipp2007> Просто обновился до mint 16 и настройки перестали работать. А переустанавливать систему не хочу до выхода ubuntu 14.04. еще пол года ждать. Вот думаю какой костыль придумать на это время. Все равно ноут никогда не спит. полностью 24/7 работает
<[Raiden]> снапшоты надо было пораньше реализовать.
<[Raiden]> Philipp2007: acpi-support пакет стоит?
<Philipp2007> [Raiden]: не интересно. Я только документы и фото копии храню. А если система умирает то я другой дистр беру. Пару недель разбираюсь, настраиваю, и иногда опять убиваю ))
<[Raiden]> понятно
<Philipp2007> Да acpi-support стоит. Оба пакета переустанавливал с удалением папки настоек их ect
<[Raiden]> если бы он стоял, был бы не только powerbtn.sh
<[Raiden]> либо это какие-то происки минта
<Philipp2007> Скорее всего глюк обновления. Птому что на лайвсд работает. Ну надоест на дебиан буду переходить
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confmiss" install --reinstall acpid acpi-support
<[Raiden]> выполни и посмотри появилось ли чего в папке
<[Raiden]> Дебиан имхо не интересен, тем более такой личности которая всё время меняет дистры )
<[Raiden]> Хотя, наверное не такой уж и плохой вариант, что бы слеить гибрид из всех веток, всё поломать и поставить следущий.
<Philipp2007> [Raiden]: ну может он ломаться не будет тогда мне незачем его будет переустанавливать. кстати как там у дебиан с rollong release?
<[Raiden]> да по идее никак
<Philipp2007> [Raiden]: кстати файлы появились файлы в папке. Без этих опций переустановка их не создавала
<[Raiden]> ну попробуй ребутнись или ацпид перезапусти. Может что-от заработает.
<[Raiden]> Я думаю ты сменишь ещё 10-к дистров и потом придёт озарение, что выгодней стараться решать пробелмы в 1, чем каждый раз офигивать от незнакомых косяков )
<[Raiden]> Нельзя быть экспертом во всём.
<[Raiden]> валлпапер для арча ) http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1128/h_1385663286_1239411_ff8e2d1f33.png
<Philipp2007> [Raiden]: перезапуск acpi не помог. Да мне нравится ubuntu.... нравилась до появления юнити. стараюсь на деб-дистрах сидеть с убунту-репами. может что то еще за питание отвечает?
<[Raiden]> Может быть, я не знаю точно. На десктопе это почти не нужно.
<Philipp2007> Кстати арч мне не оч понравился. Деревянный менеджер пакетов.
<[Raiden]> Может модули ещё какие-то должны подгружаться
<Philipp2007> Да ладно. не сильно напрягает. Просто доступ к файлам через фтп крутиться для доступа с телефона. А из домашних если крышку закрыть то заснет. Время будет поковыряюсь поглубже.
<Philipp2007> а vmplayer это ты скачиваешь готовый образ с системой и юзаешь?
<[Raiden]> нет, я сам ставил
<[Raiden]> А вмваре т.к. больше нравится как работает.
<Philipp2007> [Raiden]: в нем есть проброска usb?
<[Raiden]> текущий плейер умеет создавать вирт машины, не только проигрывать.
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> вроде )
<[Raiden]> Ну т.е. телефон я подключал
<Philipp2007> [Raiden]: просто свой на своем htc прошивку в линуксе не сменить. Только через виртуалку, да и древний сканер не работает. Дрова только для xp и для ядра 2.4
<[Raiden]> у меня самсунг и у них есть програмка odin для прошивки из винды. И в общем я пока не рисковал это делать через виртуалку )
<[Raiden]> Мне будет дешевле винду поставить даже за деньги, чем кирпич получить.
<Philipp2007> Пока проблем не было. хотя и загрузчик шил и радио менял. В вайне пытался но не получилось.
<[Raiden]> ну ок если так. Может попробую как-нить, ближе к замене телефона )
<[Raiden]> роллинг кстати имеет своё очарование. Допустим сча на арч пришел нм апплет свежий. И там реально было что исправлять...
<[Raiden]> Ну по крайней мере пока не возникает проблем. А они могут возникнуть... Например при переезде на системд были )
<Philipp2007> Мне кажется плюс роллинг это постоянно свежий дистр. Что на убунте что на минте обновление дистра ровно не проходит
<[Raiden]> с версии на версию... может быть. Хотя я пару раз обновлял без особых проблем.
<[Raiden]> правта с убунты на убунту, а не с убунты на минт.
<[Raiden]> д*
<[Raiden]> обычно стоит читать инфу про обновление. Там бывает пишут о проблемах. Я например 1 раз наступил на проблему со сменой раскладки, она тогда в другой конфиг переехала.
<Philipp2007> Единственный раз нормально прошло обновление с 9.04 на 9.10 а дальше понеслось. Видать слишком много изменений разработчики делают. А конфиги старые
<[Raiden]> а я обновил не прочитав предупреждение.  ПРавда всё разрешилось с лайва.
<Philipp2007> А есть какие то программы которые по установленному софту делают скрикты для упрощения смены системы? А то каждый раз ручками устанавливать по 50 программ напряжно.
<[Raiden]> полной аналогии всёравно не будет. Убунта может только раз в пол года догонять ролинги по версиям и то частично, т.к. большая часть пакетов берется из дебиан.
<[Raiden]> С этим можно жить, в принципе.
<[Raiden]> ппа иногда сглаживает...
<[Raiden]> Philipp2007: есть, сча
<Philipp2007> А у тебя арч стоит? Там пакмен такой же тугой? Я с ним не подружился поэтому плюнул
<[Raiden]> собсвенн опрограммы две dpkg и apt-get , я сча руководство дам )
<Philipp2007> Да знаю я руководсво man apt-get )))
<[Raiden]> Philipp2007: http://tuksik.ru/dpkg/
<Philipp2007> Все равно ручками пакеты выбирать. Может проще и самому по хистори терминала выдернуть устанавливаемый софт
<[Raiden]> я эту возможность использовал 1 раз для настройки минимальной среды в виртуалке. А потом для переноса списка в живую систему.
<[Raiden]> нет, выбирать ничего не надо
<[Raiden]> всё что надо, выполнить 3-4 команды
<[Raiden]> ну по крайней мере  если софт из офиц репов, если нет, то ещё надо сторонние репы подлючить.
<Philipp2007> [Raiden]: У тебя кеды или это не втой принтскрин ты скидывал?
<[Raiden]> кеды, и в убунте и в арче в виртуалке.
<Philipp2007> А комп мощный? Есть смысл ставить на старенький ноут 1.8х2 celeron, 4 gb ram и видео gma4500?
<only_you> нужно самому попробовать
<[Raiden]> Сложно сказать, Может и есть. МОжно выключить анимацию и индексацию файлов и полегчает слегонца.
<[Raiden]> у меня не особо мощный , но десктоп.  e4600 , правда гнатый до 3ггц, 4гб  , ну и нвидия 550
<Philipp2007> НУ анимацию я сразу вырубаю. А почему ты не кубунту выбрал?
<[Raiden]> у меня и есть кубунта. Только кубунта это не дистр, а вариант установки убунты с кде. т.е. lsb_release -a выдаст ubuntu
<only_you> пару дней назад ставил кубунту на целерон, 2 гб рам, видео интел. все летало, даже с анимацией. только непопуки и аконади вірубил
<[Raiden]> Philipp2007: в отличие от минта - кубунту - это убунту )
<[Raiden]> такая фигня
<only_you> да, лишь софт по-умолчанию другой
<Philipp2007> НУ я просто этот вариант тоже рассматриваю. просто жду LTS. А если брать серверную версию и гуи на нее натягивать это изврат?
<only_you> я сейчас на кубунту 14.04 сижу. вполне стабильно)
<only_you> а в убунте 14.04 ошибки стабильно сіплятся
<[Raiden]> у меня 13.10 , но с последней версией кде с ппа.
<Philipp2007> only_you: Не рано ли? Еще пол года до релиза
<only_you> если не менее стабильна, чем 13.10, то почему бі и нет)
<Philipp2007> Сейчас версии alternative ubuntu нет? или еще существует?
<only_you> [Raiden]: 4.11.95 в 14.04
<[Raiden]> нету, есть мини изо нефициальное. С него в принципе можно поставить без гуи, если в бут меню по Ф-кнопкам это выбрать
<only_you> нету
<[Raiden]> либо сервер
<only_you> альтернатив в лубунту есть
<Philipp2007> ну в сервере тоже много чистить надо. Ты Raiden когда кеды ставил юнити удалял?
<[Raiden]> Я ставил кубунту
<Philipp2007> Ну сейчас попробую кубунту образ скачать. Завтра гляну как работать будет
<only_you> кубунта годнота
<[Raiden]> раньше , до перехода ставить с юнити и не удалял.
<only_you> все сюсю хвалят
<[Raiden]> ставил*
<only_you> а я не вижу, чем кубунта сюсе уступает
<[Raiden]> Я вообще не любитель что-либо читстить если нет очевидной причины
<only_you> софта куда больше + рра
<[Raiden]> но это другйо вопрос
<only_you> а смісл держать на одном компе юнити и кде
<only_you> разве потестить, но ето и в виртуалочке можно или с лайва
<[Raiden]> ну, не знаю. Каждый использует как хочет.
<[Raiden]> у меня кстати сча помимо кде установлен опенбокс.
<Philipp2007> Сусю ставил. ТОже ничего. Но у убунту репы лучше. А 64 или 32 брать с пае? 64 ставили?
<only_you> 4 гб озу - ставь х86_64
<[Raiden]> я пользую 64бит
<only_you> давно от х86 отказался
<only_you> разниці в потреблении озу особой не заметил
<Philipp2007> Образ 978 мб. Даже не вериться что такая система и такой маленький образ. Вин 8 наверное уже на 4гб диск не влазит
<only_you> еще сравни количество и качество софта с коробки
<only_you> я уже про драйвері молчу)
<only_you> убунта тоже двд есть, если со всеми язіковіми пакестами с коробки
<Philipp2007> Ну линуск без интернета зато это проблема. Установка с инетом завязана. Потом как установил все программы, настоил может годами крутиться. В школе хожу с альтом ковыряюсь. Рабочая лошадка. Работает намного быстрее семерки
<[Raiden]> А на виндовс ты с дисков всё ставишь?
<Philipp2007> НУ вроде шустренько kubuntu работает. Завтра буду пробовать ставить.
<Sergey_IT> подумай... а то райденом станешь
<[Raiden]> Главное что бы не Sergey_IT, а то такой юмор х2 я не переживу.
<Philipp2007> Ну меня больше волнует что бы потом до 14.04 без проблем обновилось.
<Sergey_IT> да уж.. 2-х сергеев канал не потянет )
<Sergey_IT> Philipp2007, а какую версию ставишь?
<Philipp2007> настройки крона, фтп, ssh и прочие перенесутся конф. файлами без проблем? 13.10
<Sergey_IT> ну может и плавно все пройдет... если повезет )
<Philipp2007> 64-разрядную. 4 гига хочеться полностью использовать. хотя по статистике больше 2 гигов не поднимается
<Sergey_IT> лучше переходи сейчас на 14.04
<Sergey_IT> я с нее сижу
<Philipp2007> Sergey_IT: я так на минт 16 обновился. теперь сижу глюки подчищаю. А думаешь 14.04 нормально работать будет? И где ее взять?
<[Raiden]> 14.04 может работать по разному и обновления там могут быть размером с дист рв любой момент. Как позитивные, так и не очень.
<[Raiden]> т.к. о нв разработке.
<Sergey_IT> ну полгода глюки обеспечены, но кто не рискует тот...
<andrex> ... живет дольше)
<Sergey_IT> мало живет тот, кто мало работает
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: ты хотя бы там багрепорты шли. Что бы был какой-то смысл в твоих страданиях
<andrex> ну ппц я наверно проживу 200 лет
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> судя тогике сереги)
<Sergey_IT> это не моя логика, а чукчей
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], иногда шлю
<andrex> мне пора самому себе их слать)
<Philipp2007> Так кубунты 14.04 то еще наверное нет? или и ошибаюсь?
<[Raiden]> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<Philipp2007> [Raiden]: спасибо. Завтра на лайвсд попробую. А с русским там наверное пока никак? локализация то еще не началась?
<only_you> ставь сразу кубунту 14.04 и не парься)
<Philipp2007> only_you: да завтра решу. сегодня уже не успею проверить как она пашет
<[Raiden]> Philipp2007: русский там должен быть, либо придётся доставить пакеты *-ru |grep kde
<[Raiden]> если при устанвоке есть инет и выбран русский, то само докачивается, иначе по разному может быть
<Philipp2007> Ну скорее всего подтянется. завтра вечером посмотрю.  Спасибо за помощь в выборе дистра )) Всем спокойной ночи.
<[Raiden]> только прошу заметить, что я не говорил что ставить )
<Philipp2007> Ну вы подвели меня к этой мысли. Если вечером ыкаться будет то знай это я )))
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> русский не нужен
<Philipp2007> Sergey_IT: ну если писать по русски не сможет то зачем такая система? а если меню на английском то не страшно
<Sergey_IT> пиши хоть по арабски
<[Raiden]> каждый сам выберает. Когда мне нужен английский ответ или меню, я запускаю с их локалью.
<Sergey_IT> при установке выбери русскую раскладку - должно сразу подхватится, в убунту так
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], а смысл в использовании русского интерфейса?
<[Raiden]> он мне роднее. Я люблю что бы меню вид называлось меню вид и т.д.
<Sergey_IT> а это как по английски? (
<Sergey_IT> кстати, а как меню по-русски?
<Sergey_IT> сами пишут всегда апдейт, апгрейд , инстол... а меню по-русски подавай
<Sergey_IT> но буве па... это я себе.
<[Raiden]> меню по-русски будет меню )
<Excited-> хах! Я докозал это - Линукс грешен! после 2х месецев непрерывной работы  он мне повалил систему до состояния хард ресета!
<[Raiden]> многие байки и легенды про линукс появились т.к. это очень широкое понятие.
<Sergey_IT> Excited, ты доказал, что ты грешен... ты его смог завалить
<[Raiden]> И устойчивость к аптайму тут может быть в широком диапазоне.
<Sergey_IT> Excited, давно контакты на разъемах чистил?
<Excited-> Народ - да знаю что моя вина! я своим (методом тыка) его изучал -  но зато согласитесь - это интересней и продуктивней - чем тупо пытатса решить все проблемы в иксах! - вот ток незнаю пока чего наворотил ))))
<Sergey_IT> насчет продуктивнее - это вряд ли
<tagezi> точно, по поводу продуктивнее - это очень сомнительно
<tagezi> да и по поводу интереснее тоже
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, ну это кому что интереснее - дети ломают игрушки тоже из интереса )
<tagezi> ну, да, согласен.. просто я как-то думаю что люди которые седят на канале не носят соски и памперсы )
<Sergey_IT> не уверен )
<Sergey_IT> к релизу еще подтянутся
<tagezi> нужно статью написать про ирк на сайт и поставить её в обсуждения на форуме
<tagezi> это типа пиар акция канала )
<Excited-> Сергй по поводу (дети) это ты зогнул - но по сути верно - ток мою игрушку завсегда подчинить можно -  и я небоюсь своих игрушек - хотя косательно линукса несмотря на свой 3ий десяток действительно еще в яслях
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: а у тебя какое стодетие?
<tagezi> ой.. десяток )
<Sergey_IT> конец 5-ого
<tagezi> чото я думал лет на 7 больше.. ну да ладно.. всёравно ты у нас самый мудрый
<Sergey_IT> опечатался... нудный (
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да ну тебя.. )) ты меня реально многому научил, так что я не опечатался
<tagezi> ты бубниока, вот это точно )
<tagezi> бубнилка*
<Sergey_IT> некого учить - один работаю (
<Excited-> Я упустил свой момент из за трогедии о которой всему миру знать незачем. а теперь я стал просто человеком который стремитса к тому единственному что осталось ему доступно - а именно изучению айти
<tagezi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfAixpkzcBQ
<Sergey_IT> изучать надо в боевых условиях - кровь из носа, а сделать надо
<tagezi> jolla ролик рекламный запустила.. нашёл его у qt )
<Excited-> А мои чтоль не боевые? кровь из носа а работу с поломоним позвоночником и ногой надо найти!!! а где еще раз единственное что меня интересует это компы?
<Sergey_IT> Excited, боевые - в смысле сдать работу, написать код, который требуется
<Sergey_IT> а у тебя пока трабл с работой - это хуже
<Sergey_IT> советую изучать систему не методом тыка, а решая проблемы - это эффективнее
<mdma> ну тка все правильно
<mdma> сначала метом тыка проблема создается
<Excited-> а потом гугл или книга помогаеи ее решить в следствии чего изучаетса и запоминаетса новоя команда
<Excited-> *помогает
<tagezi> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<tagezi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6491297/
<tagezi> что ещё добавить?
<Sergey_IT> вообще то где-то была информация, как настроить разных клиентов, чтобы войти на канал
<tagezi> угу, нужно добавить.. я погуглю
<Sergey_IT> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/utf_8_irc
<mdma> думаю если кто-то захочет юзать клиент, то он найдет как его настроить, кому лень или не хватает навыков вполне хватит веб-интерфейса
<mdma> просто адрес сервера фринод указать...
<[Raiden]> проще убрать рег обязательный на ник
<Sergey_IT> http://webchat.freenode.net/
<Sergey_IT> основные настройки клиента указать все же надо
<tagezi> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=#ubuntu-ru
<tagezi> а разве не так?
<Sergey_IT> а какая разница
<tagezi> по поводу найду.. практика показывает, что некоторые ваще не читают что заполняют при настройках.. так что искать они могут всю оставшуюся жизнь
<tagezi> ну типа на канал сразу
<Sergey_IT> точнее - не искать )
<tagezi> проверю веб интерфейс )
<Sergey_IT> иногда полезнее сначала посмотреть на английский канал, там все серьезнее
<tagezi> блин, они капчу поставили.. фиг с первого раза наберёшь )
<tagezi> http://team.ubuntu.ru/projects/irc
<tagezi> как то так..
<andrex> да ты бандюк
<tagezi> пачаму?
<tagezi> ты сеня ещё гопником назови =(
<tagezi> меня*
<andrex> шлпник :D
<andrex> тьфу
<tagezi> я вроде даже без многочисленных ошибок написал всё это
<andrex> вобщем неназываешсо ты гопником, но бандюк
<tagezi> жди новых клиентов, разминай пальцы )
<tagezi> Форум русскоязычного сообщества Ubuntu » Ресурсы сообщества » Обсуждение сайта ubuntu.ru
<tagezi> тут будем обсуждать? )
<tagezi> это же типа не ирк обсуждаем, а статью на сайте.. не? )
<andrex> а мне всеравно) не будет новых))
<tagezi> это мы ещё увилим )
<tagezi> д*
<[Raiden]> http://i.imgur.com/1etyIwG.jpg
#ubuntu-ru 2013-11-29
<Anton2d> мда, ниработет оно, сломался speel check на русском в hexchat
<tagezi> Anton2d: флудер )
<Anton2d> да блин сорри... так вышло ;)
<tagezi> тут был перец который забыл вырубить клиент, и роутер чототам настраивал.. ну так он на десятке каналах так устроил )
<tagezi> в пару простынок ))
<tagezi> 8 по москве
<tagezi> 8:15
<Anton2d> :) я мучал hexchat на предмет чек спеллинг.
<Anton2d> В итоге сходил на канал их, оказалось что в новой версии забыли включить кое что. Пришлось скомпилить с гита новую версию - пофиксили прямо при мне.
<Anton2d> шас установлю скомпиленную еще попрыгаю тудым сюдым ;)
<Anton2d>  Ну вот заработало! HexChat 2.9.6 Compiled: Nov 29 2013
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Anton2d: а можно к какому нить клиенту прикрутить переводчик? а то непонятно чего буржуины пишут )
<Anton2d> а вот фиг знает, идея интересна, думаю к консольным легче прикрутить.
<andrex> weechat прикручичивай хоть спутники наса)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а к квирку?
<|rapidsp|> квирк не нужен
<tagezi> к квирку можно плагины прикрутить вроде
<|rapidsp|> просмотр rss например? )))
<tagezi> я думаю хоть интерфейс для управления базами данных
<Sergey_IT> ку
<andrex> дарофф
<TNH> всем привет
<TNH> столкнулся недавно с проблемой установки убунту с вин7,проблема заключается вновом биосес подержкой ефи ,убунту загрузилась до выбора языка а потом на этом всё затихло
<TNH> убунту 12.04.03
<TNH> ктнибудь сталкивался с такой проблемой
<andrex> а логи?
<andrex> или мы должны сами догдатся
<andrex> с ефи нету проблем ваще покачто
<TNH> так попорядку начну
<TNH> вставил диск ,запустилась убунту ,выбрал язык ,мне предлогается без установки установка и тд,я выбираю установка убунту и потом всё замирает
<Anton2d> ;) офигеть как все понятно "мне предлогается без установки установка и тд"
<TNH> на другом компе дома ставил всё норм убунту сразу встала
<andrex> ну попробуй загрузится без ефи
<andrex> тама в меню выбора устройств должны быть и те и те
<Anton2d> "убунту загрузилась до выбора языка а потом на этом всё затихло" - может уефи тут и не причем.
<TNH> Anton2с мне предлогается без установки, установка- запятую пропустил
<andrex> ну да, образ может кривой
<andrex> потому что с уефи либо грузится нормально либо ваще отказывается даже загручк грузить
<TNH> так на другом компе норм  поставился с этого образа система
<TNH> понятно спасиб запишу другой образ
<andrex> ну значит обнови биос
<Anton2d> Может копать надо в сторон: https://www.google.ru/search?q=%D1%87%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B9+%D1%8D%D0%BA%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BD&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru
<andrex> бывало такое что при первых ревизиях глючил они
<Anton2d> Вообще входных данных мало, я не понял на каком этапе и как именно "и потом всё замирает"
<andrex> я когда мамку покупал у меня после установке ядро груилось и все)
<andrex> пока не обновил прошвку
<TNH> не мой комп знакомого не могу эксперементировать
<andrex> ну биос обнови ему он даже не заметит))
<TNH> %)))
<TNH> понятно спасибо за помощь в ответах
<andrex> настройки щас тама помоему можно на хард сохранять
<andrex> если четто тама особенное
<TNH> я пробовал отключать ефи и с в ключеным пробовал тоже,сначало всё таки попробую новый образ
<andrex> да и впринципе при не удаче он должен сам востановится, такшто это не 90 е) где молили ктулху перед прошивоном)
<TNH> как частообновляюца биосы ? компу год 4 ядровый
<andrex> да могут каждый месяц
<andrex> в начале
<andrex> тама короче прошивок 20ть найдеш наверное уже
<Anton2d> Да нафига же сразу обновлять биос, когда надо сначала выявить в чем проблема.
<andrex> да в биосе проблема скорее всего если он после груба не гризит нифига
<Anton2d> Попробовать другой дистрибутив, 13.10, Fedora туже..
<Anton2d> Выбор языка это разве еще груб ?
<andrex> или четама сислинух
<andrex> ну да
<Anton2d> если так то выходит на этапе загрузке ядра виснет что ли?
<andrex> угу
<andrex> рапаковывает и виснет такая фигня была
<andrex> при первых уефи
<andrex> я скалькой сталкнулсо
<andrex> стакой фигней
<Anton2d> я пока еще с уефи вообще не сталкивался ;) видимо все еще впереди ;)
<TNH> а вот ещё вопросик  - видюха радеон х1950gt  старая  видюха  и в убунту 12.04.03  в  драйверах пишет что нет дров дляя такой видюхи
<andrex> есно jnrhsnst .pftn njrf
<andrex> открытые юзает только помоему
<TNH> понятно
<andrex> ибо поддержки её уже нет и ваще вроде серию карт они тока 3 года поддерживают на закрытых дорвах
<TNH> пора жене новый комп покупать  тогда :)
<andrex> а нафига ему её линух то?
<TNH> мне вопрос ?
<andrex> ну да
<TNH> ну жену свою я давно подсадил убунут чтоб меньше вирусни ловила
<TNH> да и раз всё поставил и забыл про проблемы с компом
<TNH> раньше на ёе компе стояла лубунту но вот решил потсавить убунту
<TNH> поставить*
<TNH> также друг достал со своей виндой через месяц ловит вирусню систему аж падает
<TNH> вот решил ему поставить тоже  но не пошла
<andrex> антивируску нищебродам нет возможности купить))
<TNH> на вин 7 свой антивирь стоит бесплатный норм
<andrex> ага и уг тоже норм
<TNH> у мня дома на всех компах и ноутах стоит вин7+убунту и незнаю проблем с вирусами ,вин7 для игр ,убунту для инета
<TNH> сейчас большой + что через стим ставятся игры на вин и убунту
<TNH> ещё бы вордофтанк сдалили бы на убунту  без вайна
<misha777> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://goo.gl/yHMzS8 http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/assets/external/illustrations/2013/11/29/783311/новый%20сезон%20105.jpg
<andrex> http://lifehacker.ru/2013/11/29/6-texnologicheskix-mifov-kotorye-stoyat-vam-deneg/
<andrex> [Raiden], и тебе привет :)
<[Raiden]> ку
<[Raiden]> andrex: в твоём линке 1 из пунктов про бесплатынй софт. Я бы сюда отнёс не только опенсорс. ПОд вин полно отличных бесплатных закрытых программ )
<andrex> ну оно и пробесплатный и есть вобщем
<andrex> просто есть маленький акцен что открытый код дает больше возможностей для развитя по
<[Raiden]>  а вот про мегапиксели я не очень согласен. Допустим у хтц ультрапиксель 4 мп , а у самсунга 13мп. И мне фотки на последнем нравятся больше + можно кропнуть ненужное и иметь ту же детальность что на первом.
<andrex> да я ваще считаю что 8 mpx за глаза на цифрах
<[Raiden]> или даже лучше
<andrex> больше тупо ненадо
<[Raiden]> ну, это да. 8мп вполне достаточно
<[Raiden]> Но больше не меньше, особенно для макро режима )
<_d4vid> ky..
<[Raiden]> Беременная в рекламе телефона ) http://www.3dnews.ru/783129
<[Raiden]> там наверное Ленин
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: есть опенсорсные программы которые нравятся по функционалу и виду. а развиваются другие программы. так что возможностей не так много.
<[Raiden]> угу, функционально целая пропасть существует. Не так много открытых под гпл прогармм реально могут потягаться даже с бесплатным софтом.
<[Raiden]> Зато мы думаем каког овида панелька должна быть и с каког окрая кнопки ) А проект гном вообще думает, что функции в софте - это лишнее.
<[Raiden]> Как минимум не скучно )
<_d4vid> http://lenta.ru/articles/2013/11/29/lezginka/ последний ролик улыбнуло =)
<Scrimmer> andrex: доров
<vkr> всем привет
<[Raiden]> http://best-guide.ru/?p=4117  оффтопик как всегда
<_d4vid> muh..
<vkr> вечер.
<tagezi> вечер
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а ты у себя сделал управление компьютером голосом?
<[Raiden]> нет. Я 1 раз пробовал, ещё в вин 9х. С тех пор как-то не хочу.
<[Raiden]> есть в общем недостатки в этой идее.
<[Raiden]> хотя на мобиле пользуюсь иногда поиском по маркету голосом
<tagezi> [Raiden]: я думал ты фан "вавилона 5" =))
<tagezi> там управление компьютером чаще всего голосом происходит )) даже пароли иногда аудио )
<[Raiden]> не привык наверное просто. СТранно для меня говорить с компутером )
<tagezi> сейчас технологии поднялись.. можно даже самому свои системы делать.. есть открытые либы, и к них хелпы
<tagezi> да и компы намного шустрее стали за это время..
<tagezi> думаю теперь будет удобнее чем в 90-ых
<snql> ><
<[Raiden]> неплохо бы было гугловскую распознавалку прикрутить к десктопному линю. Она норм.
<snql> [Raiden]: ты еще не научился программировать? )
<[Raiden]> даже не собирался
<snql> плохо
<[Raiden]> программистов и так слишком много )
<[Raiden]> пишут тольк офигню всякую и раздельно
<snql> мало, не правда
<SergeyIT> кодеров много
<[Raiden]> Я тут двдрип риддика увидел и придумал пословицу
<[Raiden]> Если Риддик на планете, значит с ней что-то не так.
<[Raiden]> )
<snql> ну если веб-кодеров прудом пруди, а людей способных писать высоконагруженные проекты можно по пальцам пересчитать
<[Raiden]> Хороших может и мало или тех кто реально что-то пишет. Типа Линуса , Алана Кокса
<[Raiden]> или даже Поттеринга
<snql> интерфейсики, верстка
<[Raiden]> В фирме Роса явно есть программисты. Н овместо тог очто бы сделат ьчто-то полезное они взялись менять вид кде и плейера smplayer
<[Raiden]> )
<snql> молодцы
<snql> а все потому, что все это напоминает колхозный тюнинг
<snql> и я не устану это повторять
<snql> колхозный тюнинг
<snql> колхозный тюнинг
<[Raiden]> угу
<Philipp2007> Всем доброй ночи. Попробовал кубунту 14.04. Кривая пока. На 13.10 перешел. Пока работает быстрее минта!
<[Raiden]> Я как пользователь кде вообще не считаю что их изменения нужны. Я хочу получать ванильную версию или близкую к ней )
<[Raiden]> Лучше бы они помогли клементин писать или там, какой-нить ещё пользовательский софт. Это то, чего остро нехватает.
<[Raiden]> в общем типичный пример лишних, ненужных программистов. Лучше бы сеяли пшеницу или картошку.
<snql> какой-то foobar с плагинами
<snql> погуглил, ну
<snql> foobar2000*
<snql> о как, а я думал он кросс
<[Raiden]> к сожалению нет и аналогов можно сказать что нет.
<Philipp2007> А зачем нужен виджет папка на рабочем столе в кедах? Их кто юзает или можно удалять?
<snql> удалил и забыл
<snql> я только что о "колхозном тюнинге" писал
<[Raiden]> Philipp2007: виджет папка это вариант показа рабочего стола. Только виджет может показывать не папку десктоп, а любую и можно на одном столе иметь несколько с содержимым разных.
<[Raiden]> Удалять можно, можно переключить кде и в классик стол со значками , если надо
<[Raiden]> всё делается мышкой
<snql> я хотел сделать из кед второй гном и я разочаровался
<snql> как не выпиливай, как не старайся
<[Raiden]> а я от этого отошел , но вместо расстройств, стал использовать как есть и даже особо не жалею )
<Philipp2007> [Raiden]: Пользуешься? Нужная вещь?
<[Raiden]> сча покажу что я с ним пытался делать первое время
<[Raiden]> Philipp2007: ну да, если считаешь что ярлыки на столе это нормально, то вещь нужная.
<[Raiden]> я пользуюсь
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/5561424.png
<Philipp2007> Ну я рабочий стол не часто использую. Чаще через алт+ф2 все запускаю. Намного быстрее
<[Raiden]> а я использую и рабстол и значки на панели и избранное в меню пуск и alt+f2 )
<[Raiden]> когда как или смотря что
<[Raiden]> на шоте кде 4, просто плейер использует либы кде3. Это уже мертвый форк амарока 1.4.10
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/6923503 а потом пришел к дефолту. Иногда только тасую плазмойды и тему расцветок
<[Raiden]> Ну в общем, наверное кто-то может использовать, кто-то нет. Вкусы разные у всех ) Но попытка переделать в сторону гнома возможно была неверной.
<Quest2010> Здравствуйте все :-)
<vkr> куку
<Quest2010> канал в глубоком сне :-)
<vkr> думаеш?
<Quest2010> раньше правда тут шум стоял почти круглосуточно
<vkr> неперепутал с #ubuntu?
<Quest2010> нет всегда только на ru прихожу
<Quest2010> о да на #ubuntu поживее :-)
<vkr> )
<vkr> да, мног там народа
<tagezi> пришёл, поворчал, ушёл
<tagezi> чо приходил? =)
#ubuntu-ru 2013-11-30
<Anton2d> Утром ранним я проснулся и увидел катаклизм. Дождь идёт который день, смыло нафиг снег везде.
<Anton2d> Привильная лицензия: %) https://github.com/landondyer/kasm/blob/master/LICENSE
<_d4vid> morgen ^^
<tagezi> Anton2d: и в чем её правильность?
<Anton2d> самайлик же стоит у меня
<Wikiadmin> С праздником, коллеги! Сегодня день защиты информации. :)
<andrex> вопля
<gry> и ват того же
<gry> вам
<ArtemZ> http://i.imgur.com/fQcUDPi.jpg шах и мат, атеисты!
<Philipp2007> Поздравляю!!!
<ArtemZ> дашбоард стимос https://plus.google.com/114430537168738467226/posts/DBJe7D6sf4H
<Philipp2007> Всем добрый день. Посоветуйте какую файловую систему выбрать для раздела в 500 гб хранение фильмы, музыка, документы. ext4 или какие еще есть хорошие варианты?
<[Raiden]> Привет
<[Raiden]> Фиг знает, фс много.
<Philipp2007> Просто мне кажется что линукс не так быстро с ntfs работает. родные ext-ы пошустрее
<Philipp2007> а винда все равно не грузилась уже месяца 4
<[Raiden]> это да.
<[Raiden]> с другой стороны на просмотр фильма скорости хватит
<Philipp2007> Ладно может ext4 попробую. Копирование несколько сотен тысяч файлов систему ужасно грузят. Можно же в фстаб с настройками монтирования поэксперементировать еще ускорить
<Philipp2007> [Raiden]: А у тебя как разбиты диски? С xfs и jfs не сталкивался?
<[Raiden]> у меня все данные лежат на нтфс, т.к есть виндовс. А убунта лежит на 3 разделах / /home /usr/local , на всех btrfs и пока не здохли )
<Philipp2007> [Raiden]: btrfs больше предназначена для больших серверных массивов данных? или я путаю? Как по скорости?
<[Raiden]> Ну, ормально по скорости.
<[Raiden]> Врятли у неё есть настолько точное назначение.
<Philipp2007> я пока больше склоняюсь xfs или jfs. пока только из сравнения не нашел грамотного.
<Philipp2007> xfs считает, что содержимое находившихся открытыми на запись файлов при некорректном прерывании работы системы не определено, и она заполняет эти файлы нулями.
<Philipp2007> Вот что смущает.
<Anton2d> [Raiden], btrs версия какая?
<Anton2d> А то у меня еще всё Btrfs v0.19 обновлять не обновлять.
<Anton2d> Я из возможностей пользуюсь только снапшотами вроде работает, но посмотрел в новой уже столько всего понавыходило.
<[Raiden]> Btrfs v0.20-rc1
<[Raiden]> но эт окак бы версия утилит
<[Raiden]> я в разное время создавал разделы. корень живёт с октябра , остальным двум больше года
<[Raiden]> если не надо ничего из функционала которого нет в экст4, то может оно и никчему.
<Philipp2007> А как у btrfs дела с восстановлением удаленных или утерянных из-за сбоя файлов?
<[Raiden]> сложно сказать )
<Philipp2007> Ну у меня пока на линуксе таких проблем тоже не было. А на винде вечная проблема.
<[Raiden]> https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Restore - кажется что-то может утилита btrfs
<Philipp2007> ладно пока jfs пробую. если не устроит то буду дальше искать. может и бтр попробую
<[Raiden]> zfs есть ещё, которая умеет наверное всё что бтрфс. Но её нету в линукс ядре. Есть только отдельным модулем.
<[Raiden]> и для убуныт есть ппа, но я нашел что это может быть неудобным.
<Philipp2007> ну zfs не хочу так как с лайвсд уже туда так просто не залезешь. до и не так она распостранена и вылизана раз в ядре нет
<andrex> ну не всегда
<andrex> бтр так ваще на стадии разработки запихали еще
<Philipp2007> а что такое writeable snapshots у бтр? нужно вообще на домашнем компе?
<andrex> да почти тоже самое что контрольные точнки в винде
<andrex> тока средствами фс и делаеш сам
<andrex> аон райдена пни он занималсо экспериментами)
<[Raiden]> в линуксе вообще всё делаеш ьсам ,по сути. Н оможно автоматизировать. Если разделы создавать по задумке каноникал - ест ьв хавту по бтрфс, то можно исполь apt-btrfs-snapshot
<[Raiden]> либо самому скриптить для своего случая.
<[Raiden]> опечатки
<[Raiden]> я незнаю что такое врайтабле снапшотс. Меня просто снапшоты интересовали )
<[Raiden]> Может имеется в виду то, что любой можно смонтировать и писат ьтуда
<[Raiden]> это реально можно )
<Philipp2007> ну может в корневом разделе оно и нужно, но на других разделах не вижу пока смысла
<[Raiden]> можно вообще сделать нескольк ос разным содержимым и переключаться по необходимости
<[Raiden]> в домашнем тоже можно использовать. Если всё настроен ои работает - делаеш ьснапшот и можешь чудит ькак угодно
<[Raiden]> ну в общем просто вариант бекапа.
<[Raiden]> Хотя никто не мешает сделат ьскрипт пакующий что над ов хомпапке и в крон засунуть  )
<[Raiden]> с таким бекапом будет пофиг есть снапшот или нет.
<Philipp2007> ну я важные данные и так через крон бэкаплю на флешку. просто так что ли разъем для сд
<[Raiden]> и снапшоты тоже можно по планировщику делать если надо. А надо ли это вам - фиг его знает.
<[Raiden]> ну и гуд
<[Raiden]> Помимо снапшотов мне было интересно сжатие. На глаз правда особой разницы в производительности не видно.
<Philipp2007> Интересно почему мелкомягкие не делают поддержки ext? вроде бы распространенная система.
<[Raiden]> я чего-то не помню что бы они поддерживали чужие фс, какие-либо ) ну может кроме удф и изо на сд\двд
<[Raiden]> а почему - хрен знает
<Philipp2007> Ну сейчас они свое лидерство потихоньку утрачивают. Вот и будут подстраиваться.  Если не исправят ситуацию в вин 9 то геймеры точно от них уйдут
<snql> подарите мне мышку от канала )
<[Raiden]> мне кстати вин 8.1 понравился бы всем ,если бы там небыло метро. Прводник, диспетчер задач новые и вообще один позитив и прогресс.
<[Raiden]> но использовать не взаимодействую я метро не получится.
<[Raiden]> не взаимодействуя
<[Raiden]> с метро
<Philipp2007> Мне тоже метро взбесил. Пол часа искал как ноут вырубить. Мне кажется у их разрабов так: "неудобно, ну ничего привыкнут". Все через одно место
<[Raiden]> Задачу просто они себе поставили тяжелую. Поиметь единый ифейс на разных устройствах + хотели изобрести ифейс непохожий ниначто.
<[Raiden]> Вот и вышли цветные моргающие квадратики - привет эпилептикам.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Проект гном пытается что-то в том же духе изобрести, но тольк очто бы было похоже на иос - судя по внешнему виду и вообще новостям
<Philipp2007> универсальность это усреднение всех параметров. получается такая средня ос ни о чем.
<[Raiden]> По крайней мере можно грузиться сразу в рабостол , и за то спасибо )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> можно примонтировать tar.xz как папку?  на распаковку не хватает места
<Offoffoff> JohnDoe_71Rus: да
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вполне предугадываемый вопрос, как?
<Offoffoff> fuse
<UNIm95>  JohnDoe_71Rus: посмотри в правой кнопке мыши
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нахожу инфу про tar.GZ у меня tar.XZ очень большая разница,
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ?
<tagezi> утра все )
<tagezi> м*
<Philipp2007> У нас только начало ночи! )) Так что и тебе доброго!
<tagezi> а я вот только позавтракал сегодня )
<tagezi> и,да.. 23 часа дня ещё далеко не вечер =)
<tagezi> а qemu реально такая тормазная, или это я не понимаю что делать? )
<[Raiden]> попробуй почитать про KQEMU
<[Raiden]> сам я не пользовался
<andrex> tagezi, квм юзай
<Philipp2007> Вопрос такой. Если на жестком диске будет более 4 основных разделов то в линуксе проблем не будет? Это только винда более 4 не воспринимала?
<tagezi> andrex: а квм вроде только x86 поддерживает
<andrex> ээ это ты ссзб
<andrex> Philipp2007, от оси не зависит, зависит от типа разметки
<tagezi> нафига больше 4 то?
<andrex> неа
<Philipp2007> да там еще мастайные висят. Вот думаю расширенный бить или основной создавать
<andrex> tagezi, фз как те показать
<andrex> ща
<Philipp2007> Не дал partitionmanager удалить расширенный раздел удалить. Будем в нем создавать
<andrex> tagezi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6500617/
<tagezi> andrex: а арм сможет?
<andrex> фз наверно)
<tagezi> лан, нужно оф сайт почитать тогда )
<tagezi> andrex: спасибо..
<tagezi> Using KVM On Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon)
<tagezi> краснашапка его купила и забросила?
<tagezi> andrex: у меня квм сслаеться на qemu-system-x86_64
<andrex> ну да
<andrex> ща все упроплялки тама а kvm в ядре должно быть включено
<tagezi> эм.. хорошо, я запомню куда ты меня послал )
<andrex> эм
<andrex> хотяя у мня тока вирт манагер стоит)
<andrex> некаких куему
<andrex> а не, стоит всетаки)
<Philipp2007> Подскажите пожалуйста как задать в параметрах монтирования что бы раздел был для записи всем пользователям. не хочется каждый раз через судо папки создавать
<Philipp2007> в смысле в корне раздела
<Philipp2007> в fstab прописал dev/sda2 /home/satan/media jfs rw,suid,exec,auto,user,async 0 0
<andrex> chmod 777 /home/satan/media
<_d4vid> http://habrahabr.ru/post/204252/ халява! гг
<Philipp2007> andrex: спасибо. Я пробовал эту команду но неправильно видать набрал и не сработала.
<andrex> или зафигачить отдельную шруппу с правами на папку и кому нада того туды добавлять
<andrex> г*
<[Raiden]> есть наверное варианты, но можно почитать про параметры монтирования umask= и gid= , т.е. первым задаём маску прав, а вторым задаём какой группе принадлежать все файлы
<[Raiden]> и забиваем юзера в эту группу
<andrex> а фз мне лень такой е воротить) я часто руками маунчу)
<Philipp2007> да у меня один пользователь. прятать не чего. ну папка монтирования создается на root а к ней доступ не получится. umask это маска на создаваемые файлы и папки. чуть чуть не то вроде
<[Raiden]> можно и проще сделать , что бы у всег обыли права 777 или у папок 777, а у файлов 666. В последнем случае опции fmask= dmask=
<[Raiden]> в общем man umask :)
<[Raiden]> количество пофиг - суть не меняется. Правда если юзер 1, то можно рулить не группой, а юзером uid=
<[Raiden]> все файлики включая корень будут пользовательские.
<[Raiden]> если склероз не подвёл
<Philipp2007> да chmod +777 помог. дальше голову ломать лень. сейчас 400 гигов данных переносить и пол ночи в fstab бинды на папки писать
<[Raiden]> не, это тебе не помогло. Точнее внутри этих папок ты можеш ьсоздавать, а в корне всёравно только рут может создавать, без дополнительных опций монтирования.
<[Raiden]> выше инфы достаточн очто бы погуглить и 3 варианта как решить проблему )
<Philipp2007> Да уже погуглил. Сижу изучаю man fstab.
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1130/h_1385843785_5771402_a04b9f76d6.png - програмка airdroid
<[Raiden]> вебпрограмка
<Philipp2007> Это что подключаяешься к телефону? или я не так понял?
<[Raiden]> да, управляшка телефоном
<[Raiden]> фотки там потереть или типа
<[Raiden]> или контакты создать
<Philipp2007> Удобно! Бесплатная? А то лень до планшета идти проверять
<[Raiden]> да, на гуглмаркете бесплатно
<[Raiden]> описание что как легко найти
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1130/h_1385844193_6757755_04ed8af7f6.png
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1130/h_1385844559_2366810_4a14c29ada.png
<[Raiden]> на этом картинки кончились
<Philipp2007> классная программа!  время есть чем убить поковыряться
<[Raiden]> ага. Есть ещё самсунговая KiesAir , но эта вроде получше.
<[Raiden]> У меня на шоте лайт версия, если на сайте порегаться, то функций будет больше
<[Raiden]> вроде
<Philipp2007> Кстати был вроде проект андроид на компе. не пробовал?
<[Raiden]> неа. Я думаю это мне не интересно. Если бы было заявлено официально об экспансии на рабочий стол и т.д. то другео дело.
<[Raiden]> )
<Philipp2007> или лучше встраиваемость в кде и гном )))
<SergeyIT> ТС на андроиде хватает
<_d4vid> http://dg51.mycdn.me/getImage?photoId=534837449943&photoType=0 :)
<SergeyIT> лучше бы унитаз поставили
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: что это за ппц
<SergeyIT> мешок челноков из Китая
<[Raiden]> а.. это на месте какой-то рекламной фигни
<[Raiden]> наверное
<_d4vid> <[Raiden]> http://graphics8.nytimes.com/images/2013/11/28/world/28suitcase/28suitcase-articleLarge.jpg
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: понятно )
<_d4vid> http://lenta.ru/articles/2013/11/30/smartwatch/ вспомнил филм агента 007 ^^
<[Raiden]> сча уже все попёрли делать эти часы. Вроде даже мегафон
<[Raiden]> сн
<_d4vid> ужас
#ubuntu-ru 2013-12-01
<ELvsUniSoft> всем привет
<ELvsUniSoft> подскажите пожалуйста, у меня, допустим, имеется 3 раздела на винчестере. один пустой, на втором винда, на третьем линукс. возникла потребность перенести винду на первый раздел, а второй приплюсовать к третьему
<ELvsUniSoft> через gparted вроде как реально уменьшать\увеличивать и т.д. разделы
<ELvsUniSoft> т.е. технически сделать это можно, насколько я понимаю, хоть и есть риски
<ELvsUniSoft> вопрос вот в чем, смогу ли я винду прост отак взять и перенести? скопировав все файлы с одного раздела на другой, включая файл подкачки, и разные boot-ы?
<ELvsUniSoft> ну, естественно, подправив boot.ini в соответствии с разделом
<andrex> ELvsUniSoft, /msg alis list #*windows*
<jura12> хватит спать
<gry> да?
<ELvsUniSoft> ребят, подскажите пожалуйста, что могло случиться? в один момент корень перестал подчиняться мне ( все жалуется, что не может открыться\сохраниться из-за того, что файловая система доступна стала только для чтения
<ELvsUniSoft> в свойствах корневой папки не могу поменять ничего, т.к. владелец root, и мне не разрешено там что-то менять
<ELvsUniSoft> хотя там выставлено "доступ к файлам" группе рут и остальным
<gry> я бы перезапустилась, но могут быть более цивильные методы
<gry> такой режим может быть вызван сбоем в самом диске
<ELvsUniSoft> а не слувится такого, что после перезагрузки не запустится граф. среды и прочее?
<ELvsUniSoft> среда*
<ELvsUniSoft> странно, вроде ничего такого и не делал. под sudo скопировал пару папок в /usr/share/***
<ELvsUniSoft> и дал им доступ "доступ к файлам" для "группы root"  и "остальных"
<gry> проверьте dmesg
<ELvsUniSoft> запустил приложения, к которому это относилось и все, пошли ошибки (
<ELvsUniSoft> я в этом новичок, можете уточнить, что Вы имели в виду?
<gry> напишите «dmesg», почитайте
<gry> dmesg | grep error
<ELvsUniSoft> здесь ввести? бот ответит?
<l-ectrik> у себя в терминале
<ELvsUniSoft> кстати, а не должен ли я случайно состоять в группе root? а то глянул, почему то не состою...
<gry> пользователь не состоит в такой группе
<gry> root состоит
<ELvsUniSoft> при вводе dmesg последние записи типа [1043477.524988] journal commit I/O error
<l-ectrik> ls -l
<ELvsUniSoft> до этого куча пустого места, ну а еще ранее не видно, ибо уже прокрутилось (
<l-ectrik> а прокрутить вверх низзя?
<ELvsUniSoft> lна максимум если прокрутить -- чистые поля
<ELvsUniSoft> но видимо и выше что-то должно быть, команды уже не видно
<ELvsUniSoft> ls -l -- как я понял, список процессов? что здесь нужно увидеть?
<ELvsUniSoft> точнее список открытых файлов
<ELvsUniSoft> и еще чего то
<ELvsUniSoft> хотя нет... чето непонятное таки (
<l-ectrik> это просмотр прав на папки
<gry> ls просто даёт список файлов в текущей директории
<ELvsUniSoft> аа
<ELvsUniSoft> а в какой папке надо это проверить? в корне?
<l-ectrik> http://goo.gl/IGhymQ
<ELvsUniSoft> не открываются браузеры (
<ELvsUniSoft> по той же причине "диск только для чтения"
<l-ectrik> gry: на папку тоже можно смотреть
<l-ectrik> ELvsUniSoft: А ты под своей учеткой зашел?
<ELvsUniSoft> l-ectrik: да
<ELvsUniSoft> l-ectrik: всегда заходил под своей учеткой. а тут посреди работы такое вот случилось
<ELvsUniSoft> l-ectrik: да и учетка то тут одна только
<l-ectrik> А пишешь как? С другого компа? или что-то все-таки запускается?
<ELvsUniSoft> xchat запустился
<ELvsUniSoft> скайп вылетел и не запускается
<ELvsUniSoft> некоторые программы остались работать
<ELvsUniSoft> торрент-клиент перестал, видимо не смог записать какой то файл лога
<ELvsUniSoft> браузеры не запускаются
<gry> место свободное есть?
<ELvsUniSoft> 22 Гб
<gry> если есть то надо dmesg внимательнее прочитать и вставить сюда парочку строчек
<gry> а то совсем мало информации
<l-ectrik> а попробуй браузер в терминале запустить (какой там у тебя есть?)
<ELvsUniSoft> из последних [1044456.541204] journal commit I/O error  [1044456.541206] journal commit I/O error
<l-ectrik> с судо
<l-ectrik> это ошибка ввода-вывода вроде
<ELvsUniSoft> через терминал -- без судо просто молчит и не запускает. с судо говорит что не может запустить ибо файл. система ток для чтения
<ELvsUniSoft> sudo: не удаётся открыть /var/lib/sudo/professional/5: Файловая система доступна только для чтения
<ELvsUniSoft> opera: $HOME set to /root. Use -personaldir if you do not want to use /root/.opera/
<gry> данные сохраните для начала
<gry> всё ценное
<gry> а то я читаю в интернете, обсуждения сводятся к умирающему диску
<ELvsUniSoft> диск куплен был  месяц назад ;(
<ELvsUniSoft> может 2
<gry> дальше после сохранения данных можно попробовать remount, но я не знаю как, и не уверена, работает ли sudo в таком случае
<gry> наверное работает
<l-ectrik> ELvsUniSoft: есть второй комп под рукой?
<ELvsUniSoft> l-ectrik: нету сейчас
<l-ectrik> ELvsUniSoft: тогда жди, пока люди проснутся, а то мне на работу убегать нужно
<l-ectrik> тебе в режиме рута надо загружаться и менять права
<l-ectrik> на корень
<l-ectrik> ман я нашел
<ELvsUniSoft> а какие права должны быть на корне?
<ELvsUniSoft> у меня: владелец (root) -- "создание и удаление файлов". группа (root) -- "доступ к файлам". Остальные -- "Доступ к файлам". тут что-то не так?
<gry> user@laptop:~$ ls -lad /
<gry> drwxr-xr-x 25 root root 4096 Aug 11 15:44 /
<gry> какой оно у тебя даёт вывод на экран
<ELvsUniSoft> drwxr-xr-x 24 root root 4096 нояб. 18 23:56 /
<gry> нормально
<ELvsUniSoft> хмм, а в чем тогда проблема, чет не пойму
<ELvsUniSoft> в gnome-disks говорит что диск исправен, типа все норм
<gry> надо ещё dmesg читать, а то по journal i/o commit error я мало понимаю
<ELvsUniSoft> там больше ничего не видно
<gry> *journal commit i/o error
<gry> dmesg | grep -C 50 1044456
<gry> это покажет 50 сообщений dmesg, соседних с тем, которое ты показал
<ELvsUniSoft> хмм
<gry> т.е. непосредственно после и перед
<ELvsUniSoft> не выполняется
<ELvsUniSoft> а если просто  dmesg -- пишет "ошибка сегментирования"
<gry> ой. надо бы чтобы кто-то проснулся, а то я как скажу что диск умирает на глазах.. так я же не уверена
<ELvsUniSoft> видимо, дела все хуже и хуже ((
<gry> не волнуйся пока, давай дайдём кого живого ещё
<gry> найдём
<l-ectrik> ELvsUniSoft: а когда систему поставил? Давно?
<gry> диск 2 месяца новый
<ELvsUniSoft> l-ectrik: где то месяцев 2 назад
<ELvsUniSoft> может я чето не так наклацал? я новичок в линуксе (
<l-ectrik> gry: обычно диск так резко не отмирает. Вот за этих 2 месяца, по-тихоньку, с ошибками м.б. а так сразу...
<l-ectrik> не встречал такого
<l-ectrik> ELvsUniSoft: есть что-нить для проверки диска? (Victoria,mhdd)
<ELvsUniSoft> l-ectrik: нету. что касается дисков, есть gparted и gnome-diksk ток (
<l-ectrik> погоняй, проверь. Будешь знать точно
 * tagezi хотел бы увидеть старичка в линуксе )
<ELvsUniSoft> )))
<tagezi> скоро можно будет говорить.. у меня новички в линуксе пляшут )
<tagezi> вместо чертей в глазах )
 * l-ectrik пошел трудиться
<ELvsUniSoft> ;(
<tagezi> andrex: а зачем сделали программу yes?
<ELvsUniSoft> пойду перезагружусь... надеюсь, запущусь... (
<ELvsUniSoft> получилось
<ELvsUniSoft> при последующем запуске ОС, сообщило что имеются какие то проблеммы с корневым каталогом, предложило автоматом исправить. вроде как исправило. сейчас все работает вроде нормально
<ELvsUniSoft> спасибо всем кто подсказывал
<ELvsUniSoft> а еще, подскажите пожалуйста. если я переформатирую свои доп. разделы из ntfs в etx4, будут ли они работать быстрее?
<Anton2d> да при работе с нтфс - драйвер нехило грузит систему, хотя если например не монтировать видео на нтфс или еще что сложное типа баз данных - то вообщем пофиг.
<Anton2d> Если конечно проц современный, на медленных даже раздача торрентов может сильно тормозить.
<andrex> tagezi, да фз) yes - output a string repeatedly until killed
 * andrex пропустил все вкусное, (спать надо было меньше)
<_d4vid> ky..
<ArtemZ> фыв
<ArtemZ> обновляю виндовз уже сутки
<andrex> а всем пофиг :D
<_d4vid> :)
<Sergey_IT> ArtemZ, до нового года успеешь... если что, переставишь
<ArtemZ> вот что меня бесит, так это отсутствие возможности распространять и обновлять своё ПО через windows update.
<Sergey_IT> ArtemZ, возможность есть - только плати
<tagezi> andrex: ну, то что оно печатает строку пока не прервёшь процес я в курсе
<tagezi> просто думал что может, акромя того бреда что пишут в интернете есть всётаки нормальное применение ей
<Anton2d> где-то в адв.баш.скриптинг - было какое-то применение, не совсем полезное но было.
<Anton2d> http://rus-linux.net/MyLDP/BOOKS/abs-guide/flat/abs-book.html#EXTMISC
<Anton2d> Основное применение этой команды состоит в том, что вывод от нее может быть передан, через конвейер, другой команде, ожидающей реакции пользователя.
<tagezi> но практически все программы, которые написани не рукопопымикалокодерамиимеют флаг, который позволяет говорить всегда да
<tagezi> тотже rm имеет флаг
<tagezi> cp который тоже приводят в пример ваще перезаписывает не справшивая, и что бы он спрасил нужно выставить флаг.. но выставить флаг что бы потом использовать yes это маразм
<Anton2d> Видимо делалась она очень давно, когда не у всех было флаг.
<snql> нужен совет )
<tagezi> а зачем она тогда по умолчанию в дистр пихаеться? )
<snql> когда-то убунту ставил на винт, отрезал с конца 20 гб. теперь требуется больше места, хотя бы 40 гб, требуется расширить существующие разделы. можно как-нибудь сделать смещение раздела линукса левее на 20гб, а потом расширить сущ разделы без форматировани
<snql> я?
<tagezi> пойду на зависимости гляну
<tagezi> snql: можно.. но там очень много вопросов возникнуть.. так что сделай бекап перед тем как начнёшь эксперементировать
<Anton2d> snql, так то gparted но ^^ ntfs разделы могут послетать.
<snql> да, вот в этом и ограничение, нужно чтобы после такой грубой операции все работало
<Anton2d> увы..... 50/50 ;)
<Anton2d> лучший хоть и гимморный способ, брать винт размером не меньше, лить туда, потом перекомпановывать/создавать разделы снова и переливать обратно.
<Sergey_IT> а чего гиморного то? Зато уверенность, что все нормально будет
<Anton2d> 1. надо винт. 2. минимум день потерян. 3. комп не рабочий + перегружать надо несколько раз. Короче для меня это страшная котострофа была.
<_d4vid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9k7-sUVfeBA =)
<tagezi> snql: а у тебя на ntfs винда стоит?
<snql> да
<snql> похоже нужно смотреть в сторону бекапа\восстановлления системы
<snql> будет проще
<tagezi> вроде в винде свой инструмент для движек
<tagezi> я когда резал себе под убунту в винде ужимал размер.. а потом с диска грепадом уже чертил свободную область под систему
<snql> теоретически можно отрезать кусок справа от диска D
<tagezi> но она зараза очень много себе оставляет свободного места, что бы сжать нужно её деврагментировать нормально, а штатная утилита этого не посзволяет
<snql> да что-нибудь придумаю, чуть что переставлю, но жалко будет, столько всего установлено. это на пару дней работы восстановить все
<tagezi> ну, бекапы наше всё.. полюбому
<Sergey_IT> snql, так тебе виндовый раздел надо сжать?
<snql> Sergey_IT: ну откуда то же нужно ГБ брать для ext4
<Sergey_IT> так средствами винды сделай
<Sergey_IT> а расширять не надо, на свободное место раздел под хоум сделай
<tagezi> ну, его просто можно маунтить в хомку как отдельный каталог
<tagezi> тагдауж
<tagezi> врятли ему под бут нужно 20 гигов )
<tagezi> говорят в убунту 13.10 починили расскладку, правда?
<Sergey_IT> говорят (в багтрекере вроде решено поставлено)
<tagezi> а, ну космотнафт поставл решено и на "баг №1" =)
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, у меня в 14.04 раскладка работает
<tagezi> элементари странная какая-то.. убили все ссылки справки приложений по умолчанию, перекинули их на свой сайт зачем-то..
<tagezi> что бы настроить что-то, нужно красноглазить ещё больше чем в юнити
<ArtemZ> >[19:49:26] Roman: Меня не будет где-то 3 сутки, еду на революцию.
<ArtemZ> лол
<_d4vid> :)
<Philipp2007> украина нэзалежная? )))
<mdma> *нэзалэжная
<mdma> *нэзалэжна
<Philipp2007> Да без разницы как произноситься. Смотрю там страну разрывают, и вообще в полную задницу загоняют.
<tagezi> сами загоняются
<tagezi> http://man-linux.ru/man/list/yes/
<tagezi> =))
<[Raiden]> сейчас вполне да, а до 17 года и в ссср  как бы не совсем.
<mva> 19:59:26        ArtemZ │ >[19:49:26] Roman: Меня не будет где-то 3 сутки, еду на революцию.
<mva> знаково, что в ту же секунду
<mva> (вот где лол)
<mva> а не фраза Roman'а
<eckuMoc> Ребят, есть кто живой?) Не могу убунту установить, граб не запускается.. Пытался делать по ману на убунту.ру но кое-что не сходится, выручите плз
<eckuMoc> sudo fdisk -l
<eckuMoc>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<eckuMoc> /dev/sdb1   *           0           0           0    0  Empty
<eckuMoc> /dev/sdb4              63    61800447    30900192+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<eckuMoc> Я может что-то не догоняю, но стандартный установщик ведь не должен ФАТ32 раздел создавать?
<andrex> а куда ты её ставить то собралсо
<andrex> и нет тама такого в мануале))
<ArtemZ> пилю .spec файл
<andrex> !install
<ubuntuhelp> Ubuntu может быть установлена различными способами. Информацию см. на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation . Проблемы во время установки? См. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall и https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues . См. также !automate.
<[Raiden]> eckuMoc: вполне возможно что должен, если железо не имеет биоса и используется uefi
<[Raiden]> yj nfv dhjlt yt,jkmijq hfpltk ye;ty/
<eckuMoc> Блин) Ставить пытаюсь на ноут, как единственную ОС
<andrex> ну в ручную разметь
<eckuMoc> ставил рядом с Вин и все работало здорово, решил все снести и убунту поставить так граб не запускается
<andrex> может глюк в инсталяшке
<[Raiden]> видимо я мимо, для уефи вроде небольшой раздел создаётся
<andrex> да
<andrex> а тут 1 аще кусок чагото и второй в фат)
<andrex> и почемуто 4 тый сразу или он логический вообще
<eckuMoc> Вот и не могу понять как такое может быть) А ман кстати вот этот http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_grub
<andrex> ну лог установки надо было сохранить)
<andrex> это не установка убунты
<eckuMoc> Я не хочу показаться соверешенно далеким, но я не умею) Ставил стандартным установщиком
<eckuMoc> Сейчас с лайв сд работаю)
<andrex> через gparted разметь ребутнись и попробуй поставить
<andrex> я даже не представляю чаго тама можно было накосячить чтобы так случилось, тама даже груб сам ставится куда нада
<eckuMoc> я подозреваю что груб ставиться не туда..
<andrex> и да перед этим скрин кинб че разметил и как)
<andrex> а может ты тама какуюнить флеху ваще размечал))
<andrex> бывает что меняются местами sda sdb
<eckuMoc> Флеху не мог, я с нее ставлю убунту
<eckuMoc> если бы флеху размечал то потер бы там лайв сд)
<eckuMoc> а что такое сда?) у меня 2 сдб раздела вроде ж пишет..
<eckuMoc> Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<eckuMoc> /dev/sdb1   *           0           0           0    0  Empty
<eckuMoc> /dev/sdb4              63    61800447    30900192+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<Philipp2007> если работаешь с флеш то sda это она самая
<eckuMoc> 1й пустой почему-то.. я ведь правильно понимаю что на нем должен груб быть?
<Philipp2007> поидее нет. Там вообще файловой системы нет. удали все разделы и заново создай как тебе надо.
<andrex> ну судя по количеству блоков у тя тама гдето 15087 mb чет подозрительно
<andrex> похоже что это флешка)
<eckuMoc> флешка на 32гб
<andrex> ну кусок флешки а 1 рвый кусок с лифкой)
<eckuMoc> вот в установщике смотрю, на 4й попытке размечал уже сам, сда1 - 745Гб сда2 4гб своп
<UNIm95> лол. Прикольная бага на гитхабе
<Philipp2007> eckuMoc: а ты корневой и хоум не делишь?
<andrex> eckuMoc,  sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<andrex> ссыль сюда
<Philipp2007> UNIm95: ты про которую
<eckuMoc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6505430/
<UNIm95> Philipp2007 ьам от имени линуса сообщили о linux-ng
<andrex> яж гою это флешка была
<andrex> 750.2 гб твой вин и ваще пустой
<eckuMoc> Блин.. Я сейчас взорвусь..)
<Philipp2007> запусти gparted и разбей. Там все элементарно как акронисом
<eckuMoc> Сейчас попробую)
<andrex> Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary
<andrex> чет мне не хорошо
<UNIm95>  andrex: звони врачам
<andrex> ага
<andrex> щас размечтались :D
<Philipp2007> eckuMoc: только все таки все в корень не ложи хоум раздел сделай. Вдруг захочется систему сменить, да и обновления не всегда хорошо проходят
<andrex> Philipp2007, вот ты его и учи
<andrex> еще пущай забутает раздел
<Philipp2007> да я только что увидал что он такой диск только на два раздела бъет. не практично
<andrex> да ненаскока он его не бьет
<andrex> пока
<andrex> мы даже не знаем, а ты телепат?
<Philipp2007> [22:11:20] <eckuMoc> вот в установщике смотрю, на 4й попытке размечал уже сам, сда1 - 745Гб сда2 4гб своп
<andrex> ну я слепой
<eckuMoc> Сейчас гуглю как лучше размечать)
<Philipp2007> 745 гигов на корневой раздел совсем уж жирно.
<eckuMoc> Я вот запустил гпартед, смотрю 2 раздела есть
<eckuMoc> сда1 экст4 с убунтой
<andrex>  / 25 /swap 4 /*
<eckuMoc> сда3 своп
<eckuMoc> все установилось.. так в чем беда тогда?
<eckuMoc> 14.53 Гб занято на сда1
<snql> andrex: йоу)
<andrex> snql, уой
<andrex> eckuMoc, ну ребутай посмотрим))
<eckuMoc> что ребутать?) систему?)
<andrex> лифку
<andrex> если гриш установилось
<andrex> комп*
<eckuMoc> Я ведь ничего не сделал..
<eckuMoc> все так же..
<eckuMoc> как и было
<[Raiden]> размеры диска совпадают? сда - часто флэшка, при загрузке с флэшки.
<eckuMoc> просто я теперь уверен что установщик хоть разделы создал)
 * andrex упал подстол и ваще спать
<Philipp2007> Может удалить все разделы с жесткого и заново разбить? У меня после винды седьмой жесткий глучил. Полностью все сносить пришлось и заново бить
<eckuMoc> да совпадают, сда ха, сдб флеха
<[Raiden]> ок
<eckuMoc> хард*
<andrex> [Raiden], во че было http://paste.ubuntu.com/6505430/ нижний он выдал нам за хард хотя эт флешка ))
<eckuMoc> <Philipp2007> Да я так и сделал когда в 1й раз ставил)
<[Raiden]> dev/sda1               1  1465149167   732574583+  ee  GPT Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary.
<[Raiden]> из линка выше. Это не оптимально если диск нвоый с AF
<eckuMoc> И после каждой переустановки заново установщиком разбивал. Вот в последний раз попробовал в ручную задать разметку
<[Raiden]> с остальным сами разбирайтесь
<andrex> да походу у него реально как будто вин низкоуровневый формат пршел) магнитом))
<eckuMoc> Не пугай меня так)
<andrex> ссх подними тебе райден поможет кубунту поставить :D
 * andrex спряталсо
<[Raiden]> втопку )
<eckuMoc> хах)
<Philipp2007> Так получается в gparted разделы видны а fdisk выдает dev/sda1               1  1465149167   732574583+  ee  GPT Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary.?
<andrex> фдиском нада было размечать)
<eckuMoc> да гпартед видит хард, а фдиск флеху
<andrex> самый надежный тулз во всем этом бардаке
<[Raiden]> набери fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Philipp2007> andrex: если умеешь им пользоваться. А так можно и другой жесткий зацепить ))
<[Raiden]> а может фдиск не видит гпт разделы? )
<[Raiden]> я не в курсе
<andrex> ну id диска то дажен видеть
<andrex> f e ytuj jy 0x000000
<eckuMoc> Cannot open /dev/sda
<andrex> а унего он*
<andrex> sudo
<eckuMoc> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<eckuMoc> WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<eckuMoc> Disk /dev/sda: 750.2 GB, 750156374016 bytes
<eckuMoc> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 91201 cylinders, total 1465149168 sectors
<eckuMoc> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<eckuMoc> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
<eckuMoc> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes
<eckuMoc> Disk identifier: 0x00000000
<eckuMoc>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<eckuMoc> /dev/sda1               1  1465149167   732574583+  ee  GPT
<eckuMoc> Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary.
<eckuMoc> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<tagezi> !paste
<andrex> да шоб тя *&^&^%$^%$#%&$^^&%$
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<eckuMoc> andrex я что-то тупанул?)
<andrex> да я уже както грил про пасту мельком
<andrex> eckuMoc, выше читай
<tagezi> !букварь
<eckuMoc> я уже понял) я думал еще  что-то..
<eckuMoc> сорри
<andrex> эх попробовать гпт сделать чтоли
<andrex> и посмотреть как фдиск с ним живет
<andrex> завтра
<andrex> .ьу cgfnm
<andrex> спать вобщем
<eckuMoc> =(
<eckuMoc> Блин, что мне делать?) У меня сессия завтра начинаеться.. )
<eckuMoc> Я в панике уже)
<Philipp2007> а для gpt требуется поддержка железа? Может у него есть в UEFI поддержка legasy BIOS и в MBR преобразовать? Если я конечно правильно понимаю
<eckuMoc> Я не уверен что у меня UEFI
<andrex> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=229841.15
<eckuMoc> ппц)))
<eckuMoc> этот ноут и есть...
<eckuMoc> я570
<eckuMoc> з570*
<UNIm95> lol
<Philipp2007> eckuMoc: http://www.ehow.com/how_12119053_convert-gpt-mbr-linux.html не это тебе нужно?
<eckuMoc> Мне это надо http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_grub
<eckuMoc> только фдиск не видит хард почему-то..
<eckuMoc> а почему не знаю..
<eckuMoc> и дальше все естественно проваливаеться..
<eckuMoc> Все попытки имею в виду
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: это ты там опять колдуешь? )
<[Raiden]> http://4pda.ru/2013/12/01/127201/
<Sergey_IT>  tagezi, где?
<andrex> утры
<snql> щас
#ubuntu-ru 2014-11-24
<iLabs> Всем привет!
<iLabs> Кто десь?
<iLabs> Кто здесь?
<NoOova> Всем доброго утра.
<SergeyIT> утра
<unsorted> всем привет
<unsorted> не удается победить эту проблему:    http://paste.ubuntu.com/9211557/       apt-get clean;  autoremove; -f install что то не помогло
<gry> purge icedtea-netx ?
<gry> then re-try
<unsorted> тоже самое выдает -f install  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9211715/
<unsorted> Как мне блин поставить этот чертов icedtea... отдельно скачивал даже деб пакет..не помогло
<gry> причём тут -f install? надо сделать purge.
<gry> sudo apt-get remove --purge icedtea-netx
<gry> sudo apt-get install icedtea-netx
<gry> sudo apt-get upgrade
<unsorted> так..ну какая то движуза пошла..жду результата
<unsorted> вот как то так..  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9211922/
<NoOova> Чето с JavaWS
<NoOova> unsorted: http://askubuntu.com/questions/293117/not-able-to-install-javaws
<NoOova> вот твоя же проблема описана?
<unsorted> эта вся фигня мне нужна для среды разработки Eclipce. openJDK-8 я поставил. и то после переустановки убунты и сурс лист я не трогал
<NoOova> А какого Eclipse?
<NoOova> Ну т.е. какой плагин?
<NoOova> CDT, PDT, Java?
<unsorted> эмм..сейчас скажу
<NoOova> У меня эклипсу не требовалось никакого JavaWS
<unsorted> я в общем нашел в нете инструкцию по программированию С++. установил eclipse-cpp-luna-SR1-linux-gtk-x86_64(скачал с офф сайта), далее требовалась установка openJDK java runtime 6 и icedtea 6
<unsorted> 7 версия у меня не поставилась джавы и пришглось ставить восьмую
<NoOova> восьмая говорят ещё сыровата, хотя я не уверен
<NoOova> А что с седьмой версией?
<NoOova> И че такое itweb-settings?
<unsorted> она тоже писала что-то с зависимостями...сейчас попробую восьмую удалить и поставить седьмую если получиться
<NoOova> Попробуй так. JetBrains, например, не гарантируют работу своей среды на восьмой яве
<unsorted> оке. попробую.. а есть ли разница в том, что у меня восьмая ява стоит и допустим я ставлю шестой или седьмой icedtea?
<NoOova> Надо чтобы ява была выбрана через JAVA_HOME и/или через alternatives
<NoOova> т.е. чтобы комманда java -version в консоли выдавала что это седьмая ява
<unsorted> java version "1.7.0_65" OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea 2.5.3) (7u71-2.5.3-0ubuntu1) OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 24.65-b04, mixed mode)
<NoOova> Ок вроде все
<NoOova> эклипс что при запуске говорит?
<NoOova> только запусти его из терминала
<gry> when you install icedtea-netx and get error «E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)» you STOP. do not do the next step then…
<unsorted> а командой какой запус тить?
<NoOova> cd /директория/с/эклипсом
<NoOova> eclipse
<unsorted> аа
<NoOova>  ./eclipse
<NoOova>  ./eclipse
<NoOova> Чето меня выкинуло.
<unsorted> да вроде ничего не выдает. только просит выбрать папку workspace и нажать ок
<unsorted> бывает))
<NoOova> Ну так все же нормально
<NoOova> нет?
<NoOova> хз зачем просят установить icedtea-web
<unsorted> ну так то да..сейчас поставлю компилятор..попробую...я чет уперся в эту icedtea и все тут
<NoOova> если потребуется - можно будет поковырять
<NoOova> unsorted: посмотри ещё вот эту среду: icedtea-netx
<NoOova> ой
<unsorted> так..instal g++ я так понимаю установка компилятора, правильно?
<NoOova> https://www.jetbrains.com/clion/
<NoOova> g++ - комприлятор c++ =)
<NoOova> да
<NoOova> поставь пакет build-essential для начала
<NoOova> Gnu c++ compiler, вероятно, расшифровывается
<unsorted> а вот похожу и ответ на вопрос "зачем"  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9212555/
<NoOova> сделай apt-get purge https://www.jetbrains.com/clion/
<NoOova> тьфу
<NoOova> apt-get purge icedtea-netx
<NoOova> потом ставь заново
<NoOova> это независимые абсолютно вещи
<unsorted> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9212582/
<unsorted> хз удалился или нет..не пойму
<NoOova> g++ в терминаленапиши
<unsorted> просто g++ или с установкой?
<NoOova> просто g++
<NoOova> если скажет no input files значит у тебя стоит g++
<unsorted> g++: fatal error: no input files compilation terminated.
<SergeyIT> вот на нем и пиши программы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть lubuntu 14.04 но пользуюсь firefox в /opt/. kvirc не видит его и не открывает ссылки по двойному клику. так понимаю надо что то сделать с alternatives
<unsorted> чет он не компилирует. бинари нот фаунд
<unsorted> походу не стоит г++
<NoOova> Изучи настройки eclipse
<unsorted> пойду изучать
<NoOova> :) тяжело так отвечать
<gry> JohnDoe_71Rus: добрый день. kvirc настройки, общие, обработчики URL.
<gry> JohnDoe_71Rus: у меня пользуется какой-то xdg-open. Не знаю, что это, но можно почитать что это, или просто заменить на дорожку к браузеру.
<gry> JohnDoe_71Rus: среди прочих я пользовалась http://dpaste.com/2B3N4YA.txt (но это было не для kvirc, это было для gnome-terminal'ьского меню "открыть ссылку").  kvirc я начала пользоваться только после этого. и оно работало правильно сразу.
<NoOova> gry: ты девушка?
<gry> да.
<NoOova> Давай знакомиться :)
<gry> если получится. прямо на этом канале не получится.
<NoOova> Г+, вк, твитор?
<NoOova> Ого, я тут во whois заглянул
<JohnDoe_71Rus> gry: у меня там написано  run firefox $0 и оно работало с firefox из репов
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а в консоли тоже ругается. говорит firefox не установлен
<gry> можно ссылку сделать или добавить в PATH. http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?p=750891#p750891
<gry> я бы попробовала сначала альтернативы которые я дала выше или «ln -s /opt/bla/bla/firefox /usr/local/bin/firefox»  (с правильной дорожкой) или добавление в PATH.
<unsorted> спасибо за помощь. разобрался с эклипсом. вроде компилит
<gry> ура, как починил?
<gry> NoOova: меня нет на соцсетях, но если есть вопросы Вы просто задавайте в /msg, я буду рада поговорить.
<gry> (убегаю скоро, через несколько часов вернусь)
<unsorted> да черт меня знает. решил снова установить g++. терминал опять выдал ошибку айстиа. предложил авторемувом удалить. выполнил apt-get autoremov и о чудо! удалился некий icedtea-common(вроде бы) и никаких ошибок
<unsorted> а g++ gjnjv ghb ecnfyjdrt yfgbcfk xnj ecnfyjdktyf gjcktlyzz dthcbz/ jib,jr nj;t yt dslfk
<unsorted> блииин
<gry> приятно. (у меня с mysql было что-то подобное, с часик пришлось вертеться, пока не нагуглила случайно что надо mysql-common переустановить.)
<unsorted> а g++ потом при установке написал что у меня последняя версия и ошибок никаких больше не было
<gry> понятно, попробуйте apt-get upgrade ещё наверное и всё в порядке. я ещё пользовалась codeblocks, но это уже другая среда (да и языков она меньше поддерживает).
<NoOova> gry: от себя порекоммендую clion. Ещё альфа но по удобству уже напоминает студию.
<NoOova> а Code::Blocks тупая по подсказкам среда. Eclipse её по IntelliSense делает только так!
<gry> понятно, я почитаю.
<unsorted> https://www.jetbrains.com/clion/  try EAP build жамкать?
<NoOova> ага
<unsorted> после апгрейда все тоже в норме
<SergeyIT> не повезло
<NoOova> Ага. Не прокатило.
<unsorted> Вы о чем?
<NoOova> Game over =)
<NoOova> скучно когда все работает и нечего чинить
<unsorted> зато когда все работает-начальство считает что ты ничерта не делаешь и зарплата тебе не нужна))
<NoOova> Странное начальство.
<unsorted> но есть один выход
<unsorted> были и такие начальники))
<unsorted> че сидим, че не работаем
<unsorted> от не было печали..полетел жестак ссд с виндой. пересел временно на бубунту. и чет уходить обатно не охота))
<NoOova> Я вот хочу попытаться Kubuntu попользоваться
<NoOova> Которая Plasma 5
<unsorted> хз..не  слышал..сидел как-то давно на кубунту(не помню версию)..ниче так..КДЕ понравилась+компиз воткнул-вообще сказка стала)) правда с установкой дров на видяху пришлось помучаться
<unsorted> а сэту среду КДЕ из плазмы в другой дистр нельзя воткнуть?
<unsorted> эту*
<NoOova> Не зачем так делать
<unsorted> почему?
<NoOova> нужен KDE-шный дистр
<NoOova> чтобы все окружение было кдешное
<unsorted> вопрос еще один
<unsorted> firefox нужен плагин для просмотра видео и воспроизведения флешанимации и тп..его можно скачать? ибо я слышал что флеш вроде как больше не поддерживается
<JohnDoe_71Rus> sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<unsorted> ладно..всем пока..завтра помучаю вопросами))
<unsorted> \оке
<unsorted> запомнил
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на утубе html5 работает
<unsorted> записал
<unsorted> спасибо. завтра попробую
<unsorted> а сефчас спать
<NoOova> И снова тишина
<NoOova> !пинг
<NoOova> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> NoOova, Fail!
<SergeyIT> не всякий вошедший на канал дотягивает до середины дня
<|rapidsp|> ибо длинен путь во тьме дня...
<UNIm95> Парни. Чт вы курнули такое?
<UNIm95> ЧТо*
<SergeyIT> осень кончается, обострение скоро пропадет...
<|rapidsp|> лето в тайланде
<SergeyIT> но мы ж не в тайланде...
<|rapidsp|> хреново
<SergeyIT> совсем? В тайланде?
<NoOova> SergeyIT: конечно, там же девушки, но не девушки.
<fallkon_> Привет всем
<Sergey_IT> заноси
#ubuntu-ru 2014-11-25
<red_shuhardt> Нужна линза-переводчик для Юнити (гуглТранслит или что нибудь). Кто знает подскажите адрес, скрипт.
<mapps> ??
<yuraum1410> привет
<fallkon> всем привет)
<artemz> привет
<fallkon> Ребят, может кто нает, как добавить значек запуска Xchat в панель cairo???
<fallkon> Его конечно можно вставить, но чат с ней не запускается
<gry> Что он делает вместо того, чтобы запускать чат?
<fallkon> Значек просто прыгает, и все
<fallkon> а с меню или с терменала все прекрасно запускается
<yuraum1410> я ubuntumate юзаю. и мне хорошо.
<NoOova> Попробуй добавить вручную ярлык, а не перетаскиванием.
<NoOova> Какая комманда запуска у него?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а какие есть программы восстановления данных? флешка 32 гига, монтируется пустая. а gparteв показывает что там 20 гигов инфы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> скорей всего ntfs
<artemz> dd-rescue?
<artemz> потом сдампанный образ записать на нормальную флэшку и попробовать починить разделы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а с образом работать можно?
<artemz> я хз как
<unsorted> Приветствую всех!
<NoOova> привет
<NoOova> JohnDoe_71Rus: загугли, есть что-то точно
<NoOova> но работать с образом и dd-rescue вначале обязательно
<NoOova> иначе можешь все поломать и уже не восстановить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я знаю что флешку можно только читать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вроде бы да, образ можно цеплять к виртуалк
<NoOova> А зачем?
<NoOova> ну хотя в принципе можешь прокинуть этот образ в виртуалку как блочное устройство, и в самой виртуалке запустить какой-нибудь Hirens live CD
<NoOova> VirtualBox так умеет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пока гоняю winpe, там у меня есть restorer2000
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но интересно узнать линукс технологии
<unsorted> Ребята! Вопрос: Стоит Эклипс, стоит компилятор gcc g++. Начал с простенького кода "Hello World", который написан в мануале. Все вроде правильно написал, но при компиляции выдает "Binary not found". нажимаю кнопку дебаг-визуально ничего не меняется, но код потом норма
<unsorted> льно компилиться. собственно сам вопрос-че за фигня?))
<artemz> поискать в эклипсе настройки в которых указан путь до компилятора, убедиться что он верный
<unsorted> хорошо. пойду погляжу
<SergeyIT> Hello World надо в консоли делать, а не в ide
<unsorted> ну в консоли то все ок
<Sulamif> Здравствуйте. У меня есть вопрос. Подскажите, какая система будет поддерживать всё на ноутбуке ASUS X550CV. В данный момент стоит система Debian 7.7, на которой сбивается wi-fi драйвер и не работает видеокамера. Теестирую уже на протяжении месяца и эÑ
<fshp> куку
<fshp> Кто-нибудь использовал dm-cache?
<fshp> lvmcache?
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> и тебе
<safinaskar> чё-то руснет перестал работать. подскажите, плз, какой там сервер сейчас живой
<fshp> Ребят, ext4 монтировать с discard нужно, если lvmcache используется?
#ubuntu-ru 2014-11-26
<OnkelTem> Решил посмотреть первый канал. На линуксе. Это оказывается _несовместимо_
<OnkelTem> Это идиоты решили использовать DRM во Flash
<OnkelTem> Я вообще в шоке. Первый канал! ПЕРВЫЙ! По-определению должен быть максимально доступным
<OnkelTem> Отправил им сообщение, пусть удавятся
<OnkelTem> В FAQ советуют собрать устаревший hal вручную. Оно мне надо?
<red_shuhardt> Привет! Неразрешимая зависимость ffmpeg  при установке плеера. Как бороться?
<red_shuhardt> В центре приложений есть "Надстройка ffmpeg для GSTreamer", но при попытке установить показывает "файл не найден".
<gry> попробуйте обновить? есть в этом центре кнопка обновить?
<red_shuhardt> gry: нет. Совсем ничего нету, ни удалить, ни установить как обычно. Только надпись "файл не найден".
<red_shuhardt> Это при установке из .deb- пакета, через центр приложений. А при попытке из репозитория установить, пишет "Не удалось найти пакет foobnix". foobnix - это плеер, который устанавливаю.
<red_shuhardt>  Сейчас сделал общее обновление системы, что то подгрузилось. Пойду в ребут, по возвращению доложу о результатах.
<gry> гм, в синаптике есть кнопка обновить, а в этом центре нету?
<red_shuhardt> gry: не, всё то же самое.
<gry> Минуту.
<gry> См. http://www.webupd8.org/2014/03/get-firefox-and-phonon-gstreamer-to.html, его надо через PPA добавлять.
<red_shuhardt> gry: Спасибо! Заработало!
<gry> :)
<red_shuhardt> gry:  а не знаешь, с чем связано такое явление: после установки double commander программа имеет статус "установлено", есть возможность удалить. Повторно не установишь, пишет, что уже установлено. Но нигде, ни в панели запуска, ни среди приложений не отображаетс
<gry> Попробуйте в терминале «sudo apt-get install doublecmd-gtk».
<red_shuhardt> gry: Да, сработало. Спасибо!
<gry> Ура. :)
<red_shuhardt> Нужен аудиоплеер умеющий ставить закладки. Т.е. запоминать текущее место воспроизведения внутри трека. Может кто посоветовать? Столько плееров, а никто такую простую функцию не реализовал, это ж катастрофа!
<artemz> cowon j3 вроде умеет
<red_shuhardt> artemz: извиняюсь, имел ввиду програмный, а не аппаратный плеер.
<artemz> red_shuhardt: Amarok and Banshee both offer bookmarks
<nmakhotkin_> #openstack-mistral
<unsorted> всем привет
<unsorted> tar.gz можно же не через консоль распаковать ?
<gry> например, file-roller и squeeze вроде как должны его брать, как и большинство графических программ по разархивированию
<unsorted> пойду попробую..а то чет через консоль недораспаковывается ..tar: Пропускается до следующего заголовка
<unsorted> tar: Завершение работы с состоянием неисправности с из-за возникших ошибок
<gry> это tar или tar.gz?
<unsorted> tar.gz
<gry> попробуйте gunzip filename.tar.gz, получится или нет
<gry> (в норме должен получиться .tar)
<unsorted> gzip: clion: unknown suffix -- ignored
<gry> um?
<gry> если в имени файла есть пробел, возьмите его в кавычки или пишите "\ " вместо " "
<unsorted> да вроде нету. clion без пробелов
<gry> не поняла
<gry> какое имя файла, просто clion?
<gry> а что «file clion» говорит?
<St33P> привет! народ, а никто не сталкивался как сделать панель xfce4-panel на заднем фоне, чтобы открытые окна были поверх??
<St33P> обычные панельки в xubuntu
<gry> надо ставить auto-hide для них или добавлять desktop widget
<JohnDoe_71Rus> автохайд некрасиво. окна ресайзятся постоянно
<gry> тогда https://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=9101 или desktop штучка (через conky например)
<kyshtynbai> Здорово хлопцы.
<artemz> привет
<kyshtynbai> Смотрите, есть НАС, она получает айпи по дхцп. Допустим, доступа к рутеру нет. Как узнать её айпи? Есть тулза, которая это делает. ВОт как вы думаете, как она работает*
<kyshtynbai> ?
<artemz> допустим сканирует локальные подсети
<kyshtynbai> artemz: можешь пояснить, что ты подразумеваешь под сканирует?
<kyshtynbai> шлёт бродкст и смотрит кто ответит?
<Babenka> всем привет!
<Babenka> тут есть кто-нибудь из Израиля?
<Babenka> тут есть комната для оффтопа хоть какая-нибудь??
<kyshtynbai> да оффтопь так пока никто не видит
<Babenka> был такой парень на форуме Убунту, Тролль, www777, он туто?? Я его жду
<kyshtynbai> Ой не знаю. Напиши в личку на форуме ему чтоль.
<Babenka> он требует мой джаббер, а я не хочу ему первая джаббер давать. Пусть он мне даст и я его добавлю.
<Babenka> а  Пилот: тут?
<Babenka> Извращенец?
<kyshtynbai> ну посмотри в спске юзеров-то
<Babenka> Пилот6
<Babenka> так тут вроде другие ники
<Babenka> а чисто теоретически потрындеть на русском/немецком/английском на таких каналах можно? Ну чтоб языки развивать?
<kyshtynbai> ну по теме можно, а оффтоп не приветствуется особо нигде.
<[Green]> Операторы все видят
<NoOova> Операторы сложения и умножения
<red_shuhardt1> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> red_shuhardt1, Есть контакт.
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> И тебе
<AndChat|76041> Ping
<red_shuhardt2> P
<red_shuhardt2> ping
<ubuntuhelp> red_shuhardt2, Понг понг понг...
<red_shuhardt2> Как иксы запустить?
<red_shuhardt2> командой рестарт через консоль выкинуло в черный пустой экран.
<gry> startx
<gry> только наверное он недовыключился и надо довыключить и перезагрузить вместо этого
<red_shuhardt2> Спасибо.
#ubuntu-ru 2014-11-27
<red_shuhardt> запускаю приложение, но апплет на панель задач не ставится. Без него приложение не работает.
<red_shuhardt> Речь о программке F.lux - контролирует температуру цвета на мониторе. Раньше работала, теперь почему то нет.
<red_shuhardt> если попытаться запустить её повторно через терминал, то пишет, что программа уже загружена и работает. Но индикатора нет.
<Guest60047> hi
<Guest60047> как зарегистрироваться на freenode
<gry> red_shuhardt2: red_shuhardt: Не ставится как апплет? Это почему - т.е. что происходит, когда Вы пробуете его поставить?
<red_shuhardt> gry: программа начинает работать в фоне, но на панели уведомлений (в трее, у часов) значка не появляется. А через этот значек (ярлык в трее) происходит управление программой. Т.е. программа запускается, а её ни настроить, ни использовать, ни даже выключитÑ
<red_shuhardt> Есть аналог - redshift, настроек правда нет, но через параметры ком строки способен выполнять все те же функции.
<gry> вы можете попробовать добавить второй другой элемент уведомлений через "панель > добавить ... "? если я правильно определила проблему, то они сделали новый такой элемент уведомлений недавно, и он работает не со всеми приложениями
<red_shuhardt> gry: не понял, переформулируйте пожалуйста, "добавить второй другой элемент" - какой элемент?
<red_shuhardt> "через панель>добавить" - какую панель, куда добавить?
<gry> по панели на правую кнопку, добавить - проверьте есть ли там ещё один элемент, который отвечает за уведомления
<gry> латиницей они называются panel-indicator и panel-notification, надо чтобы отображались оба, тогда попробовать запустить f.lux снова
<red_shuhardt> gry: А! )) Я понял, вы наверное имеете ввиду среду рабочего стола KDE. Но у меня Unity.
<gry> я имею в виду xfce
<red_shuhardt> В Unity так просто по панели правой кнопкой не жмакнешь ))
<red_shuhardt> Да, проблема именно с Убунтой, начиная с 13.04 насколько я понял.
<gry> https://pseudomorph.wordpress.com/2014/05/08/xfce-notification-a/ "After a bit of poking around in the XFCE panel preferences I found that replacing the Notification Area applet with the Indicator Plugin applet all my application icons were restored."
<gry> увы, я не знаю, как они называются по-русски
<gry> надо в панель добавить и Notification Area applet, и Indicator Plugin applet, и тогда ещё раз запустить f.lux
<gry> red_shuhardt2: red_shuhardt: что-то получается? я могу через несколько часов дома проверить. f.lux из репозиторий?
<red_shuhardt> gry:  не найду компонентов, которые отвечают за вывод в панель уведомлений. Т.е. что именно в панель прописывать непонятно. Ну да ладно, не стоит оно стольких телодвижений. Такие вещи должны либо работать, либо в топку. Замена есть.
<gry> А flux из репозиторий или откуда-то ещё? Я бы хотя бы воспроизвела и написала бы им об ошибке.
<red_shuhardt> gry:  FluxGui Indicator
<red_shuhardt> https://justgetflux.com/linux.html
<red_shuhardt> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kilian/f.lux
<red_shuhardt> sudo apt-get update
<red_shuhardt> sudo apt-get install fluxgui
<mva> !paste | red_shuhardt
<ubuntuhelp> red_shuhardt: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<red_shuhardt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9261282/
<gry> red_shuhardt2: k.
<gry> red_shuhardt: я получила данные, попробую проверить на своём компьютере через пару часиков.
<l-ectrik> Я конечно не в курсе как сейчас в юнити дела обстоят,
<l-ectrik> но раньше некоторые значки не отображались
<l-ectrik> и помогала команда gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist
<l-ectrik> "['all']"
<red_shuhardt> l-ectrik: да, было дело, но нынче конфигурационный файл перестроили, и такого раздела более не существует. Теперь это находится по адресу com - canonical - unity - unity-gtk-module. Там сейчас два параметра blacklist и whitelist. Оба пустые.
<red_shuhardt> Но влияет ли он реально на что либо я так и не понял. По крайней мере не блокировал пока ничего.
<NoOova> red_shuhardt: как вариант, гамму можно ставить самому
<NoOova> xrandr -q | grep connected
<NoOova> это список устройств вывода
<NoOova> xrandr --output VGA-0 --gamma '1.0:1.0:1.0'
<NoOova> это комманда установки гаммы на указанынй дисплей
<NoOova> можешь добавить в .profile последнюю комманду
<NoOova> или лучше в ~/.xinitrc
<NoOova> Вот и помогай людям...
<gry> red_shuhardt: ставьте xfce4-indicator-plugin, добавляйте «Индиакторы» в панель, fluxgui там работает.
<gry> Индикаторы*
<unsorted> И снова здравствуйте!
<unsorted> такой трабл: после частичного обновления убунту не грузится. после оранжевого черный экран и все..
<unsorted> пробовал через ф1- dpkj failed fix(вроде так). все ок стало, но после перезагрузки снова не грузится и выскочило нечтhttp://i66.fastpic.ru/big/2014/1127/53/b704c8b73d27f6f3901be6fa9d265953.jpgо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> похоже на кернел паник. диоды на клаве моргают?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> попробуй recovery из груба
<unsorted> не обращал внимания. а в грабе что выбирать?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> другие способы загрузки а там типа рековери
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если грузаенется. то наверно можно дальше в консоли ковырять
<unsorted> ща гляну. скажу что еще пробовал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там же можно другое ядро попробовать. если есть
<unsorted> в безопасный режим не входит. маленькое окошко с какой то ошибкой..нифига не видно
<unsorted> щас clean попробую
<unsorted> с другой версии ядра грузится
<unsorted> чудо почти свершилось
<SergeyIT> почти не считается
<unsorted> удалил lunux-image generic 3.16.0.26.27(вроде) и еще пару пакетов. и он загрузился. только теперь мышь и клава не пашут))
<unsorted> я как понял из за частичного обновления он ядро недообновил
<unsorted> опятт выкинуло
<unsorted> Всем привет
<mapps> this film th maze running is coo
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<gry> unsorted: заработало?
<unsorted> Система загрузилась. А мышь с клавой не заработали. Я забилти спать ушел))
<unsorted> Я вот думаю попробовать с лайф сиди грузануться..попробоватььлоги загрузки глянуть
<Sergey_IT> перетыкать пробовал?
<unsorted> В час ночи мне такая мысль не пришла в голову))
<Sergey_IT> тормоз! ))
<unsorted> Нее)) я жутко спать хотел)
<gry> доброе утро, я надеюсь что вас не разбудили
<gry> я бы попробовала продолжить обновление, а то вы говорите что после частичного обновления не грузится — значит, его надо попробовать закончить
<Sergey_IT> никогда не обновлялся, всегда по-новой ставил... странно , труслив, наверно (
<gry> мне по новой лень, я уже раза 4 обновлялась на новую версию
<gry> однако это не очень хорошо кончилось, при запуске система довольно много старого мусорчика пробует запустить а мне его разбирать лень
<unsorted> А как закончить? Под другим ядром чтоли?
<gry> как загрузится, там и запустить обновление ещё раз
<gry> можно и под другим ядром
<gry> под работающим :)
<unsorted> Уже поздно)) у меня пока мыша с клавой не пашут
#ubuntu-ru 2014-11-28
<unsorted> Здравствуйте еще раз
<unsorted> Скажите чем дебиан лучше убунты?
<unsorted> Есть смысл рассматривать пепеход с убунты на него?
<unsorted> Переход*
<unsorted> Всем еще раз привет
<rapidsp> коли не шутишь
<unsorted> С лайфсиди убунта грузится и работает мышь и клава. Чтотможно сделать? Может файл какой конфигурвционный есть или апдейт попробовать?
<rapidsp> с чем сделать?
<unsorted> Да клава с мышой не пашут. С лайф сиди грузанулся. Че дальше делать я хз
<gry> добрый день
<tagezi> добрый
<unsorted> Проблема нерабочей мышки и клавы решена жесткими мерами
<unsorted> Тупо переустановкой))
<unsorted> Так и не понял как прописать их в xorg.conf
<gry> переустановкой чего?
<unsorted> Ubuntu
<gry> чёрт
<unsorted> В нете толковой инфы как решитт проблему не нашел
<gry> xorg.conf можно просто удалить, он вернётся к настройкам по умолчанию (которые часто просто работают)
<unsorted> Буду теперь знать))
<superware> can someone please help me translate something to Russian?
 * superware slaps Zimsky around a bit with a large trout
<unsorted> А  то что он называется xorg.conf.failsave это норма?
<superware> sorry about that
<gry> superware: i did.
<gry> superware: pm?
<Sergey_IT> unsorted, это сохраненный  и не используется
<unsorted> Вон оно че...михалыч
<unsorted> А по умолчанию просто xorg.conf?
<Sergey_IT> да
<unsorted> Вот где собака порылась
<unsorted> А у меня сейчас вообще нет такого файла
<NoOova> Всем привет!
<unsorted> Здарова)))
<Sergey_IT> заноси
<NoOova> rELF CNFDBNM&
<NoOova> Куда ставить?
<unsorted> ..
<NoOova> unsorted: ну че разобрался с CLion?
<OnkelTem> Тяжела и неказиста жизнь простого программиста
<OnkelTem> > Анастасия: а если я на компе камеру заклеила
<OnkelTem> > Анастасия: то кто нибудь может видеть что я делаю за компом?
<myordo> ребята помогите пож.трабла  убунтой и жостким
<[Raiden]> баян наверное уже http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=41146
<[Raiden]> myordo: Лучше на форуме спроси
<myordo> блин.тут то оперативно.вообщем суть такова. пытаюсь установить убунту,загружен с лайф сд. сначала все видит ок. но потом все жосткие пропадают.открываю анализатор жосткого диска показывает что он заполнен.в дисковой утилите тоже какие то не понятки
<[Raiden]> я случайно зашел, хз.  Жёсткие, непонятки - с этим помочь могу )
<myordo> можеш через тим вивер зайти глянуть
<myordo> ?
<[Raiden]> Хм, нет. Я зашел только новость про дебиан запостить
<myordo> ребят может кто нить помочь? проблема с установкой
<myordo> ребят может кто нить помочь? проблема с установкой убунты
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<sharikoff> artus: пинг
<sharikoff> всем дра
<myordo> при
<myordo> ребят может ктот о помоч с утановкой убунты
<myordo> ?
<Sergey_IT> !pm > myordo
<ubuntuhelp> myordo, please see my private message
<myordo> собственно проблема в том,что не могу отформатировать жосткий,gpard не видит его,однако если запустить штатную утилиту "анализатор использования  диска" то там все показывается,как быть?
<Sergey_IT> uefi и gpt диск?
<myordo> ну мать поддерживает uefi
<myordo> gpt - я не знаю что это
<Sergey_IT> а ос какая-нибудь стоит?
<myordo> нет
<myordo> вот сейчас с лив сд
<Sergey_IT> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2%D0%B0%D0%B1%D0%BB%D0%B8%D1%86%D0%B0_%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B7%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B2_GUID
<Sergey_IT> у меня старые компы, с этими еще не возился
<myordo> та не комп то тут свеженький
<myordo> относительно
<myordo> да скорее всего гпд
<Sergey_IT> https://www.google.ru/search?q=%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0+%D0%BD%D0%B5+%D0%B2%D0%B8%D0%B4%D0%B8%D1%82+%D0%B4%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA+14.04&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru&gws_rd=ssl
<myordo> гуглил я,но решения не нашо(
<Sergey_IT> создай тему на форуме и напиши, что пробовал, там народу больше
<myordo> записал небольшое видео по моей проблеме,не могли бы глянуть и сказать,возможные причины на вскидку
<myordo> ?
<Sergey_IT> тему создал? Там и выложи вместе с остальной инфой
<myordo> тему то создал,выложил,но хотелось бы пооперативней решить проблему
<xubuntu194> Привет всем
<Sergey_IT> myordo, ты бы в теме указал, то за комп , что ставишь хотя бы, а то гадать, что ли?
<myordo> ок минуту,что-то я об этом не подумал
#ubuntu-ru 2014-11-29
<Guest80> Где скачать готовую скубунту????
<gry> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/ ?
<Guest80> код не выполнен)))
<gry> http://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-cdimage/xubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<gry> Какой код?
<Guest80> доверенный дистрибутив
<Guest80> можешь выполнить?? тоесть посрать в переносную шахту???
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тест
<ubuntuhelp> JohnDoe_71Rus, Понг понг понг...
<gry> работает
<Genyj>  /msg ubuntuhelp !help
<Genyj> ребята, напомните, плиз, как региться в канале ирк - давненько не пользовался такой связью...
<aleksei`> утро
<tagezi> aleksei`: и тебе
<Tonius> всем привет!
<Tonius> поставил тут убунту 14,10 сервер
<Tonius> там из пакеты проинсталил vsftpd
<Tonius> а он запускается через systemD !
<Tonius> и вот не пойму я как им управлять, ну оставновить\запустить там
<Tonius> команда service не работает для systemD сервисов
<gry> systemctl {stop,start,restart} vsftpd
<Tonius> root@mail:~# systemctl stop vsftpd
<Tonius> Failed to get D-Bus connection: No connection to service manager.
<Tonius> всё из коробки только поставлено, никаких манипуляций не производилось, кроме установки mc и htop с vsftpd
<Tonius> я даже когда таб жму после systemctl start то появляется это Failed to get D-Bus connection: No connection to service manager.
<Tonius> неужели я один такой? что делать-то?
<Tonius> или может есть способ заставить vsftpd работать по старинке просто
<unsorted> Всем привет
<UNIm95> unsorted: Привет
<unsorted> Подскажите как узнать какой у меня интерфейс юзается? Eth0 или eth1? Где глянуть или ввести что
<unsorted> Локалку надо настроить
<unsorted> Спасибо. Разобрался))
<UNIm95> unsorted: А ты что делаешь?
<unsorted> Я локалку на своем провайдере настраиваю. С дс++ клиентом. В файлике intrrface надо прописатт вручную ип шлюз и номер интерфейса
<Sergey_IT> точно надо?
<unsorted> Ну в инструкции на форуме надо
<unsorted> Маршрут прописать вроде..
<unsorted> Мне выделили статичный ип. Есть маска есть шлюз есть ип. В винде все попроще было
<Sergey_IT> не помню, чтобы интерфес трогал (давно правда было), а ip у меня тоже статика
<unsorted> Ну хз..можно в настройках ipv4 прописать все, но толку
<Sergey_IT> НМ используешь?
<unsorted> Эмм..это что?
<Sergey_IT> нетворк менеджер
<UNIm95> unsorted: У тебя комп или сервак?
<unsorted> Да хз..я щас интернет через pppoeconf настроил. Ввел пароль с логином и все. Потом удалил  из нетворк коннекшн свою предыдущую настройку
<unsorted> Этогде в трее значек висит..выбрал эдит коннекшн и удалил запись. Я сначала там инет настраивал
<UNIm95> Какой у тебя провайдер?
<fshp> Здрасте. Кто-нибудь знает, как увеличить частоту опроса блютус мышки? Сейчас мышка работает на 100 герц, хотя поддерживает 500 максимум. Модуль usbhid поддерживает настройку частоты, но моей мышкой не используется.
<UNIm95> unsorted: и можешь прислать инструкцию для винды от провайдера
<unsorted> Сктв у меня. Камчатский край
<unsorted> Сек
<unsorted> Ща попробую
<UNIm95> fshp: а что за мышь?
<fshp> UNIm95:  Logitech M557
<UNIm95> fshp: http://askubuntu.com/questions/113984/is-logitechs-unifying-receiver-supported
<fshp> UNIm95:  мышка без приёмника. Блютус в ноутбуке, не донгл.
<UNIm95> fshp: там ниже посмотри
<UNIm95> там софтинка интересная есть
<fshp> UNIm95: solaar-cli: error: Logitech receiver not found
<fshp> Она как раз работает с приёмником
<UNIm95> Ну тогда хз.
<unsorted> Куда pdf можно выложить?
<UNIm95> хз
<unsorted> Бл.**через этот pppoeconf нет через раз работает...как нафиг удалить эту настройку?
<UNIm95> У тебя дома адсл?
<UNIm95> роутер есть?
<unsorted> Нет. Кабель с подъезда до свича а с него две пары на два коспа
<UNIm95> так причем тогда тут ppoe?
<unsorted> Дык я в душе не чаю. В настройках написанно введите pppoeconf..и введите ваш логин и пароль для подключения к интернету
<unsorted> До этого я не через консоль настраивал
<UNIm95> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/PPPoE
<UNIm95> если у тебя свитч то у тебя не ADSL
<unsorted> Логика присутствует
<fshp> ppoe работает через любой эзернет. Хоть по оптике, хоть по меди
<fshp> Это другой уровень OSI
<UNIm95> fshp: ты не заметил что у него 2 компа за свитчём
<unsorted> Я разрулю щас проблему с подключение, выйду с компа и скину что и как..с тела нуполучается(( а если свич убрать то у меня тупо останется витая пара в компе и все
<UNIm95> скорее всего это не свитч а роутер
<fshp> Ну так локалка может быть
<fshp> А поверх уже ppp
<unsorted> А че там в подъезде за коробка я хз
<UNIm95> а пппоеконф пытается отобрать инет роутера
<UNIm95> А.
<UNIm95> Коробка в подъёзде
<UNIm95> в квартиру какой кабель входит?
<UNIm95> RJ-45 или 41?
<fshp> Он прям тебе так и скажет
<unsorted> Витая пара говорю же. А сама коробка ихняя где то накрыше должна стоятт
<unsorted> Rg45
<UNIm95> unsorted: А с чего ты сидишь сейчас?
<UNIm95> Причем без выподений
<UNIm95> выпадений*
<unsorted> С galaxy note 2)))
<unsorted> Рядос с компом сижу колдую))
<UNIm95> дай ссылку на настройки от провайдера
<UNIm95> или на самого провайдера
<unsorted> Www.kamtv.ru  я только хз получится ли зайти на сайт настроек
<UNIm95> unsorted: http://help.kamtv.ru/?page_id=2000
<UNIm95> ты сюда перейти можешь?
<unsorted> С тела нет. Я щас попробую все настройки удалить и заного нет настроить
<UNIm95> unsorted: у тебя кабель напрямую воткнут?
<unsorted> Щас кабель в свиче
<UNIm95> модель свитча в студию
<unsorted> Starnet ar800
<UNIm95> unsorted:
<UNIm95> это модем
<UNIm95> у тебя комп пытается отобрать инет от модема.
<UNIm95> а после модем
<unsorted> Да это роли не играет. Я его не настраивал. Воткнул шнуры и все работалою мне в папке ppp надр щас 2 файла удалить
<UNIm95> unsorted: http://nastroisam.ru/starnet-ar800/
<unsorted> Они походу не дают мне щас заного настроить инет по своему.
<UNIm95> В результате у тебя модем будет раздавать инет
<unsorted> Так. Ща я попродую удалить и отпишу
<unsorted> Помогло. Зашел на страницу
<unsorted> Блин..
<unsorted> Ща перезагружусь. Чет оборвалось
<unsorted> Зашел. Выбрал настройки для семерки
<unsorted> Пойду попробую по другому это все прописатт
#ubuntu-ru 2014-11-30
<unsorted> Вот оно зло!!
<unsorted> Microsoft!!
<unsorted> Звонил оператору по поводу настройки сети в линуксе. Сказали что только по виндузу шарят((
<unsorted> Вроде прописал маршруты но все равно фигня получается..
<UNIm95> unsorted:
<UNIm95> Я тебе уже сказал
<UNIm95> у тебя модем с компом за соединение деруться
<UNIm95> до настрой модем до состояния нормального роутера и не парься
<unsorted> Вон оно че..ладно..попробую отпишу
<unsorted> http://i64.fastpic.ru/big/2014/1130/d2/2928cf9ac0cb27c2d6a32484a547a0d2.jpg
<unsorted> Эта фигня после редактировния interfaces появилась
<unsorted> Ребята
<unsorted> Подскажите как грамотно ядро удалить после обновы..опять на грабли наступил..обновилось без ошибок а не грузится зараза((
<tagezi> 14.10?
<unsorted> Ага. При загрузке можно выбрать рабочее  23 ядро а с 26 не грузит систему. Я не знаю какое ядро до обновления стояло
<unsorted> Может вообще 14.04 воткнуть..
<unsorted> Лтс
<tagezi> ну, 14.10 система для тестеров, такчто ссзб
<unsorted> Ссзб это что?
<tagezi> сам себе злосныйбуратина
<tagezi> гуглить когда научимся? )
<unsorted> Я умею. Пока ждал ответа загуглил про 14.04 и 14.10
<unsorted> А нафига она нестабильная такая?
<unsorted> Этож геморой)) я уже все насвете проклял
<tagezi> ну, каноникал нужно тестировать новый быдлокод
<tagezi> вот ои и говорят всем, что создали новую систему, типа все жива на неё
<tagezi> и у них куча новых халявных тестеров, которые будут мучится, но сидеть на этом не потребном хламе..
<tagezi> побольшому счету, даже лтс стоит ставить примерно через 2-3 месяца после выхода
<tagezi> они, блин, даже флаги не могут выставить нормально для сборки
<unsorted> А дебиан норм?
<tagezi> ну, тестовый стабильнее релизнувшейся убунты
<tagezi> всё зависит от целей
<unsorted> Ну хз..интернет..музыка там фильмы..возможно пронраммирование
<unsorted> Щас если воткну 14.04 буду мучать по поводу настройки сети))
<tagezi> пронраммирование - это программирование порно? ))
<unsorted> Это я откормился..пальцы большие стали. В буквы не пападаю))
<unsorted> Телефоны маленькие делают..5.7 дюймов мало уже
<tagezi> для программирования фообще не имеет значение что из линухов стоит.. либы часто приходиться пересобирать с нуля, потому что либо она паченая осьминогом, либо старая
<tagezi> какноникал вообще передёргивает кучу либ, в итоге получается, что вроде пишешь всё правильно, а не работает.. и приходится доставлять все вместе с прогой
<unsorted> Бгг
<unsorted> Вопрос
<unsorted> Настроил сурс лист на местные репы. В настройках убрал галочки с офф серверов и оставил только на своих местных репах. А он зараза все равно подтягивает с arhiv.ubuntu и тп
<unsorted> Все
<unsorted> Походу нашел где
<unsorted> Вместо sources souces редактировал))
<UNIm95> unsorted: Используй только ЛТС версии
<unsorted> Оке. Так и поступил
<unsorted> 14.04 воткнул
<tagezi> unsorted: и основной сетвис
<tagezi> росийский обновляеть иногда до недели позже
<tagezi> возращай галочки на место )))))
<unsorted> Нее..у меня трафика нет)) а для пользователей моего провайдера бесплатные обновы. Одмины фтп поставили и с офф репы тянут обновы. А я с них бесплатно))
<tagezi> ну как знаешь.. дело такое..
<UNIm95> tagezi: когда я был РБ, я юзал сервера от белтелекома.
<UNIm95> апдейты задерживались максимум на 2 дня от основного сервера
<unsorted> Будет анлим поменяю галки
<unsorted> Lts дольше обновляется
<unsorted> Чет не получается сеть настроить..
<unsorted> Sudo route add -net ip  netmask   gw dev etho  пишет что сеть недоступна
<unsorted> Че за фигня..
<unsorted> Кто знает как настроить сеть?  Модем starnet ar800 настроен в режиме роутера. Витая пара провайдера идет в модем и из него две витые идут на два компа. Нет работает а сеть для dc++ не могу настроить. Весь тырнет уже перерыл
<UNIm95> unsorted:  Скрины настроек ротера в студию
<unsorted> Минуту
<unsorted> Ппц...щас не могу к нету подключится((
<kyshtynbai> кто-то умеет в свичи циско?
<sharikoff> kyshtynbai: ?
<sharikoff> жалуйся =)
<sharikoff> unsorted: gw ip_gateway dev устройство
<kyshtynbai> sharikoff: во!
<kyshtynbai> слууушай, а можно создать такого юзера, который имел бы право редактировать какой-то один порт?
<kyshtynbai> правила там писать и всё такое
<sharikoff> уровни доступа смотри
<sharikoff> 15 это рут
<unsorted_> http://itmag.es/1pOsG  http://itmag.es/4t13i  http://itmag.es/2IBWI  http://itmag.es/6IbsD  http://itmag.es/K3qD   http://itmag.es/1seRE  http://itmag.es/1MgJj
<sharikoff> 0 это никто
<kyshtynbai> Пасиб! как это по-аншлийски звучит? access level?
<sharikoff> да
<kyshtynbai> пасиб! закурну ман!
<sharikoff> можно при входе в консоль сделать меню
<sharikoff> консольное
<sharikoff> и там накатать что можно
<sharikoff> unsorted: http://www.klubok.org/faq2/1389
<unsorted_> интернет щас через вот это настроен(логин+пароль) http://itmag.es/17ZGG  .через нетворк менеджер чет не получается
<NoOova> всем привет
<unsorted_> привет
<UNIm95> unsorted_: и нафига ты DHCP отрубил?
<sharikoff> kyshtynbai: http://www.ciscozine.com/multiple-privilege-levels/
<unsorted_> я его как скрины скидывал зачем-то рубанул, а так он включен бл после настройки на роутер
<kyshtynbai> sharikoff: данке шон! будем внедряцца!
<UNIm95> unsorted_ вруби DHCP, выруби на компе pppoe и настрой в NM простое проводное соединение.
<unsorted_> оке
<unsorted_> попробую
<kyshtynbai> втф толи вичат сошел с ума, то ли ssh клиент
<kyshtynbai> не могу линк ни с копировать, ни нажать 0_о
<kyshtynbai> мужики, гляньте apt-cache show album есть ли в репах
<kyshtynbai> плз
<kyshtynbai> а то у меня тока дебиан под лапой
<UNIm95> kyshtynbai: есть 12.04
<kyshtynbai> ок пасиб
<kyshtynbai> в демьяне нету(
<kyshtynbai> хороашя софтина. придётся самому на перле писать
<kyshtynbai> за ночь управлюсь)))
<NoOova> Может не стоит на перле?
<kyshtynbai> я только его и знаю тащемта
<NoOova> есть способы полее приятно провести время
<kyshtynbai> а что? Для работы с текстатом саоме
<kyshtynbai> то
<kyshtynbai> модуль для резайза есть
<kyshtynbai> для генрации хтмл тоже что-то должно быть 99 %
<NoOova> а что, s///, m// и пара ключей к интерпретатору это клииерфичи?
<kyshtynbai> >> клииерфичи
<kyshtynbai> нераспрасил
<NoOova> :)
<NoOova> киллерфичи
<kyshtynbai> аа_
<NoOova> просто он ужасный чуть более чем полностью :)
<kyshtynbai> ну типа того! зато ты можешь написать do {something;} if (something else)
<NoOova> я знаю, я писал с полгода.
<kyshtynbai> я дико котирую перл
<kyshtynbai> правда я долго и мучительно курб сорсы старых скриптов\
<kyshtynbai> обычно
<kyshtynbai> без коментов проще снова написать))
<NoOova> там просто все так... некрасиво
<kyshtynbai> но я вангую что так во всех языках
<NoOova> говорят что руби - это как перл, только современный
<NoOova> а я бы на питоне щас написал
<kyshtynbai> за питон хочу взятцо давно но пока руки не дошли
<NoOova> приятные ощущения
<NoOova> посмотри, что такое ipython
<OnkelTem> Аривет
<OnkelTem> П
<OnkelTem> Есть идеи как сделать subshell-песочницу с альтернативным name resolution? Ну, чтобы только в этой оболочке имена резолвились как-то специально (настраиваемо)
<NoOova> может для баша можно как-то определить хуки
<sharikoff> OnkelTem: bind view?
<OnkelTem> sharikoff: не охота возиться с настройкой bind
<sharikoff> 3 строчки добавить
<OnkelTem> sharikoff: тут на #networking подсказали решение через mount
<kyshtynbai> эх где бы надыбать свич для тренировки
<OnkelTem> sharikoff: было бы куда добавлять, у меня не стоит bind )
<kyshtynbai> с цисковой прошкой
<sharikoff> kyshtynbai: скачай пакет трейсер
<sharikoff> хоть абтренируйся
<kyshtynbai> нда? Заценим! Премного благодарен, тов. Шариков!!
<sharikoff> OnkelTem: сделай lxc контейнер внутри машинки и туда ssh  доступ
<sharikoff> =) вариант?
<OnkelTem> lxc?
<sharikoff> ну можно openvz
<sharikoff> потерь не будет
<sharikoff> что то типа соляровских зон
<OnkelTem> sharikoff: эх, прикольно. Виртуалка.. Можно и так попробовать. Я сейчас пока с маунтами пробую замутить
<kyshtynbai> то ли я тупой, то ли он только для студетов академии сисек
<kyshtynbai> на трекерах только попадается
<sharikoff> kyshtynbai: угу
<sharikoff> для студентов
<kyshtynbai> ыыы
<sharikoff> =))
<kyshtynbai> то есть по-чесному не скачать?)
<sharikoff> gns тогда
<kyshtynbai> заценим!! данке!
<sharikoff> и наторрентах ios какой нть
<sharikoff> подключи и будет полноценный свич типа
<sharikoff> хотя погоди
<kyshtynbai> жд.
<kyshtynbai> ждю
<sharikoff> щас попробую те трейсер слить
<kyshtynbai> оооо
<kyshtynbai> было бы круть!!
<kyshtynbai> щас вернус
<kyshtynbai> точнее в скрне запущу
<sharikoff> льется
<sharikoff> еле нашел  емае..
<sharikoff> kyshtynbai: https://yadi.sk/d/sWwfTYmjd496D
<OnkelTem> sharikoff: http://apaste.info/QcK - solution :)
<OnkelTem> sharikoff: заработало!
 * OnkelTem пляшет
<sharikoff> =)
<OnkelTem> а unshare крутая штука то, только сегодня узнал вот
<kyshtynbai> sharikoff: Спа-си-бо!
<sharikoff> OnkelTem: unshare это кусочек lxc =)
 * sharikoff дабижал да кампика
<unsorted> Всем привет
<unsorted_> не получается сетку на строить..сейчас вместо starnet ar800 воткнул обычный свич zyxel es105s
<unsorted_> через нетворк менеджер вбил ип маску и днс сервер
<unsorted_> в консоли при прописывании маршрута выдает следущее  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9321184/
<unsorted_> etc/network/interface  я больше не трогал
<sharikoff> route -n покажи
<unsorted_> сек
<unsorted_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9321229/
<sharikoff> у тя сетка доступна тока с маской 24
<sharikoff> 172.25.11.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     1      0        0 ppp0
<sharikoff> роутинг в ядре включен?
<sharikoff> ifconfig покажи
<unsorted_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9321273/
<sharikoff> понятно.. через нм настраивал сеть
<sharikoff> задача какая у тебя?
<sharikoff> надо чтобы что
<sharikoff> было или получилось?
<unsorted_> так. щас распишу
<unsorted_> в инструкции у моего провайдера написсанно, что надо сначала настроить инет через pppoeconf. ввесли логин с паролем и далее включать интернет через консоль. это все получилось. далее нужно отредактировать файлик etc/network/interfaces. отредактирова
<unsorted_> второй способ
<unsorted_> пытался сделать аналогично как в винде
<sharikoff>  а что сделать то надо
<sharikoff> сеть куда то или что
<unsorted_> сеть настроить. есть DC++ клиент, есть его адрес, есть мой ип, маска мой шлюз
<sharikoff> так..
<sharikoff> ты его адрес пингуешь?
<sharikoff> ты ужинаешь что ли?
<unsorted_> эмм..я проснулся только недавно
<sharikoff> как из фрица в час по чайной ложке емае =)
<sharikoff> говорю ты свой адрес хаба пингуешь?
<unsorted_> второй способ описывать?))
<sharikoff> он пингуется?
<unsorted_> ща проверю
<sharikoff> я уж думал ты проверил и ментально мне передаешь
<unsorted_> ты про пинг второй раз спрашиваешь?
<sharikoff> да
<unsorted_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9321441/
<unsorted_> я только второй раз увидел. ыидимо не дошло
<unsorted_> в телефоне есть первое сообщение про пинг
<sharikoff> traceroute 172.25.75.8
<sharikoff> покажи
<unsorted_> unsorted@unsorted-desktop:~$ traceroute 172.25.75.8 traceroute to 172.25.75.8 (172.25.75.8), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets  1  172.24.155.6 (172.24.155.6)  7.221 ms !X * *
<sharikoff> как нть на пасту
<unsorted_> ,kby//http://paste.ubuntu.com/9321470/
<sharikoff> а то не читается
<sharikoff> так..
<sharikoff> service iptables stop
<sharikoff> и пинг потом опять
<unsorted_> iptables: unrecognized service
<sharikoff> iptables -F
<unsorted_> Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.
<unsorted_> я так понял ядро надо обновить
<sharikoff> чо за ось
<unsorted_> 14.04  до этого 14ю10 стояла
<unsorted_> ubuntu
<sharikoff> угу понятно
<unsorted_> обновы вроде есть ядра, но я вчера побоялся обновляться ибо на 14.10 у меня оно слетало
<sharikoff> погоди ка
<unsorted_> попробовать обновить,?
<unsorted_> жду
<sharikoff> как у тя локалка подключена?
<sharikoff> через пппое?
<sharikoff> провод 1 торчит от прова?
<unsorted_> походу через него
<unsorted_> сек
<sharikoff> ну емае
<unsorted_> с подъезда кабель провайдера идет в свич а со свича уже на два компа витуха
<sharikoff> в один комп по одному концу?
<unsorted_> да
<sharikoff> хотя и так видно что стевуха одна по ifconfig
<sharikoff> nfr
<sharikoff> так
<sharikoff> route add -host 172.25.75.8 dev eth0
<sharikoff> под судо
<sharikoff> и route -n на пасту
<unsorted_> мин. малую ща переодену
<sharikoff> ок
<sharikoff> наступила ночь а молока выпито немеряно?
<unsorted_> у нас 11 часов)) она только проснулась
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> утра что ли?
<sharikoff> =)
<UNIm95> unsorted_Нбург?
<UNIm95>  Ебург*
<sharikoff> UNIm95: а это чо?
<UNIm95> Да так.
<UNIm95> Интересно где это люди живут.
<UNIm95> если у меня полночь
<sharikoff> а чо за город то такой ты спросил
<UNIm95> Екатеринбург
<sharikoff> так это вроде восточнее
<sharikoff> там наоборот позднее должно быть
<UNIm95> Да. нам позднее
<UNIm95> там 11 утра первого декабря
<unsorted_> с Камчатки я
<UNIm95> а у меня 00:17
<UNIm95> того же декабря
<sharikoff> 11 утра могет быть во владике или японии
<sharikoff> или в пендостане
<UNIm95> Нет
<UNIm95> в америке еще 30-е ноября
<gry> unsorted_: привет восточным!
<sharikoff> я када работал у них рабочий день пожизни начинался в 12 ночи по иркутскому
<unsorted_> приветствую))
<sharikoff> unsorted_: бурлит у вас все там?
<sharikoff> и дым?
<UNIm95> Так между Камчаткой и Аляской линия перемены дат
<sharikoff> по телеку показывают камчатку все бурлит и дыму вагон
<UNIm95> Когда из России на Аляску идёшь минус день
<sharikoff> unsorted_: короче у мя к тебе вопрос
<unsorted_> да пока мало снега у нас
<unsorted_> в основном мороз
<sharikoff> чо ты не настроил роутер в режиме роутера
<sharikoff> нафига те этот геморой с подключением на убунте
<UNIm95> sharikoff:  я ему про это уже второй день говорю
<unsorted_> я настраивал, он настроенный
<sharikoff> он не настроеный если ты соединение поднимаешь у себя на компе
<sharikoff> а стоп
<sharikoff> может быть и так
<sharikoff> у тя можем же?
<sharikoff> модем*
<unsorted_> мне вчера сказали как роутер настроить я и настроил
<unsorted_> если надо могу его щас обратно подклюить
<sharikoff> так вот
<UNIm95> sharikoff: у него такой роутер http://nastroisam.ru/starnet-ar800/
<UNIm95> Ладно. Я спать.
<unsorted_> версия 1.11
<unsorted_> спокойно ночи
<UNIm95> Мне через 7 часов в универ.
<UNIm95> Спасибо.
<unsorted_> и не белый а черный
<sharikoff> ты настраивал bridget
<sharikoff> или routed
<sharikoff> на wan
<unsorted_> могу щас скрины скинуть как я настраивал
<sharikoff> давай
<sharikoff> вот смотри
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/2082084/e7948d8c
<sharikoff> твой скрин
<sharikoff> 4 колонка
<sharikoff> protocol
<unsorted_> http://itmag.es/3WTPu  http://itmag.es/56Kh0  http://itmag.es/1E0yG  http://itmag.es/6L9Cr  http://itmag.es/49ebz  http://itmag.es/65jvH  http://itmag.es/3wKew
<unsorted_> щас гляну
<unsorted_> мой
<sharikoff> и что там написано?
<unsorted_> бриджет
<sharikoff> а надо
<unsorted> Ну хз..по инструкции делал))
<unsorted> Ща исправлю
<sharikoff> там надо все соединения грохнуть
<sharikoff> и сделать новые вроде
<unsorted> Дык это я новое и делал. А старые грохал
<sharikoff> инструкция есть в онлайн
<sharikoff> ?
<sharikoff> я гляну одним глазком
<unsorted> Есть в пдф
<unsorted> Ща скажу откуда тянул
<unsorted> http://www.rt.ru/data/doc/Instruction_Starnet%20AR800%201.5.pdf
<unsorted> Пилятт..
<unsorted> Она чуток не такая
<sharikoff> да там разница небольшая
<unsorted> Ну да
<unsorted> Поменял щас значение на роутед
<sharikoff> и
<sharikoff> дхцп включил?
<unsorted> Включено. Щас применю настройки
<sharikoff> ну что
<unsorted> Применил. У меня щас инет на дсл коннекшн а для настройки модема я отдельно создавал эзернет
<unsorted> Этоткак бэ пофиг?
<sharikoff> это как ?
<sharikoff> должно быть так
<unsorted> Ща
<sharikoff> ты торчишь шнурком в модеме
<sharikoff> в лан порту
<sharikoff> в другом ван порту торчит пров
<sharikoff> модем сам автоматом поднимает инет
<sharikoff> и раздает дхцп адреса
<sharikoff> и интет в локалку
<unsorted> Я имею в виду что интернет у меня щас работает через дсл коннекшн который я в нетворкменеджере создавал. Все работае збс. А для настройкиисамрго модемп я создавал езернетт коннекшн и вводил в ipv4 195.168.1.5  2552552550
<unsorted> Чтоб в вебмнтерфейс модема зайти
<unsorted> Ща заскриню чтоб понятней было
<sharikoff> теперь сделай так стоб получить ип автоматом
<sharikoff> unsorted: плохо что работает через коннекшн
<unsorted> Стоит автоматом
<sharikoff> модем должен  сам поднимать этот коннекшн
<unsorted> Да чет через эзернет не хотит подключатся
<sharikoff> а неты
<sharikoff> кто
<sharikoff> подключаться куда
<unsorted> http://i63.fastpic.ru/big/2014/1201/21/d2b151297c525c76897a7a0838dbbb21.jpg
<sharikoff> я понял
<sharikoff> про че ты говоришь
<sharikoff> я тебе говорю еще раз
<sharikoff> модем должен поднимать инет а не ты
<sharikoff> это и называется роутед режим
<sharikoff> режим роутера
#ubuntu-ru 2015-11-23
<buriedalive> привет
<tagezi> утра
<andrex> сам такой
<uneform_alex> Добрый? :)
<uneform_alex> Утро доброго господа
<SergeyIT> а почему только господа? (
<SergeyIT> всем трям
<andrex> мадамы убежали
<andrex> SergeyIT: бряк
<SergeyIT> госпожи ?
<uneform_alex> А они тут были? 0_0
<tagezi> вы не поняли... это утро доброго господа )
<SergeyIT> мадамы это у мусьев
<tagezi> странно, я всегда бумал что это пятница.. а понедельник это злого )
<SergeyIT> спасибо тагези... русский язык сложный, запятые многое значат
<andrex> казнить тагею
<andrex> з
<SergeyIT> помиловать
<andrex> небудет помиловать)
<tagezi> так, ща договоритесь тут у меня :)
<uneform_alex> Не надо казнить
<uneform_alex> Надо заставить ядро пересобрать!
 * andrex испугался и убежал
<tagezi> :D
<SergeyIT> у него своих заморочек больше, а ядро для него - это отдых
<uneform_alex> Отдых???
<uneform_alex> \me очень удивлен
<andrex> да мы расслабляемся при пересборки ведра
<uneform_alex> Как тут эта фигня работает? :)
<andrex> я отдыхаю когда мир перебираю))
<andrex> /
 * uneform_alex удивлен
<uneform_alex> О!
<uneform_alex> Спасибо!
<andrex> нефиг тут обратные слешы втыкать
<andrex> вантузятник
<SergeyIT> андрекс, зачем сказал... надо было сказать, ядро пересобрать надо
<tagezi> да, ядро собрать - это как чашка чая, чисто расслабиться
<andrex> мир пересобрать нада
<uneform_alex> Вы меня пугаете
<tagezi> да ладно..
<tagezi> чо там страшного то?
<andrex> ком громко жужит
<andrex> ваще жутко)
<andrex> где наш любимый бот настья)
<tagezi> да ладно... количество потоков уменьши )
<andrex> нет
<andrex> беольше потоков  еще больше
<tagezi> :)
<andrex> нужно распаралелить
<andrex> чтоб баже утюг кампилял
<tagezi> кстати, а за сколько у тебя ядро пересобирается?
<tagezi> минут 6-7?
<andrex> от 3 до 7 минут
<tagezi> угадал ))
<andrex> зависит от начинки)
<SergeyIT> а с капустой могешь?
<andrex> вот хромиум моет и часа 2 собираться
<tagezi> хромиум 2 часа?
<andrex> хотя вроде фз чего там компилять
<andrex> угу
<tagezi> это же что они туда пихают?
<andrex> фз
<andrex> linxon: привет шпионь
<tagezi> Ло на убунте не собирается зараза.. вернее собирается, с дополнительными отключениями.. уже вторую неделю гады починить не могут (
<andrex> укажи им путь истинный
<andrex> ломом по рукам
<andrex> ща сижу mxe компиляю
<tagezi> https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/reports.cgi?product=-All-&datasets=UNCONFIRMED&datasets=NEW&datasets=ASSIGNED&datasets=REOPENED&datasets=NEEDINFO&datasets=FIXED
<tagezi> думаешь им это поможет?
<andrex> чет стало нужно много под вынь компилять
<tagezi> их нужно на муравеники голыми попами
<andrex> мура веники эт хорошо
<SergeyIT> а муравьев не жалко?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: думаешь обожруться? )) 1000 разрабов многова-то конечно
<UNIm95> Офигеть. Как из дому уехал так и понеслось: http://tech.onliner.by/2015/11/23/windows-34
<tagezi> UNIm95: поставилибы линух, не было бы проблем
<SergeyIT> так санкции снимают же
<tagezi> какие санкции? МС будет раздавать винду халявно?
<SergeyIT> не, будут денежку отжимать официально
<UNIm95> tagezi: ты дал знакомому машину на покататься. Он бухим уехал. машину(Твою) в конфискат. тебе никаких компенсаций. То де самое если ты сдаешь машины в прокат
<andrex> как с 10кой обовите беслплатно, ой забыли сказать на год)
<tagezi> UNIm95: не понял.. у них же пиратки стояли
<UNIm95> tagezi: зная наших то могли штрафануть и за линь
<Artur_Prosto> Всем привет. может подскажет кто . Можно ли при помощи php-fpm (а именно его пулов) поднять несколько версий php на разных сокетах/портах ?
<tagezi> интресно, зачем справшивать нашего разрешения? )
<Artur_Prosto> :P
<Artur_Prosto> спасибо за разрешение. а теперь как это сделать ? менять env в конфиге пула ?
<andrex> tagezi: твоя подружка? :D
 * tagezi спал 3 часа сегодня.. и тупит по страшному
 * uneform_alex спал на час больше
<andrex> Artur_Prosto: suphp http.conf .htaccess
<andrex> хотяя suphp ненужно для fpm
<Artur_Prosto> nginx стоит
<Artur_Prosto> а что если в пуле заменить переменные окружения
<Sergey_IT> веч
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: угу
#ubuntu-ru 2015-11-24
<uneform_alex> Доброе утро
<Sergey_IT> вечра
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: вчера )
#ubuntu-ru 2015-11-25
<tagezi> утра всем
<SergeyIT> утра
<andrex> @op
<andrex> :D
<andrex> @op
<andrex> ubuntuhelp,  казьель
<Sergey_IT> вечера
#ubuntu-ru 2015-11-26
<d1m1trus> дано: роутер MF910 у него на борту есть чип bq24296 который управляет зарядом и питанием OTG. В ядре есть модуль bq24192 который через i2c по адресу 0x6b общается с чипом. Чем можно мониторить обмен i2c?
<andrex> lm-sensors
<andrex> вечера все
<andrex> !search sensor*
<ubuntuhelp> None found
<andrex> !search sensor
<ubuntuhelp> Found: lmsensors@sensors, extrasens@extrasensoric, extrasensoric, is <alias> extrasensori@extrasensoric, lm-sensors@sensors, sensors
<andrex> !sensors
<ubuntuhelp> Полезную информацию про lm-sensors можно найти тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/lm_sensors и на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Nastya> привет всем
<Nastya> hi!
<Sergey_IT> вечера
#ubuntu-ru 2015-11-27
<SergeyIT> утра, у некоторых снежного
<svetlana> доброе утро
<svetlana> сегодня ставила студенту emacs-snapshot ppa на ubuntu 14
<svetlana> вроде как работает, в полноэкранном режиме открывается, студент рад
<svetlana> он тут единственный линукс эвм притащил
<svetlana> произносит название как "у бааан ту" (я раньше думала, что это "убунту")
<SergeyIT> и на руках распальцовку показывает при этом?
<tagezi> утра )
<svetlana> утречко
<SergeyIT> утра вечернего
<andrex> ʊˈbuːntʊ
<andrex> ночера
<SmOkE_RU> Вечера
<SmOkE_RU> =)
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<dmitriy>  
<Sergey_IT> не так громко
#ubuntu-ru 2015-11-28
<andrex> эх, посмотрел 16.4 гном, 3.20 сломали nm(
<pr0mode> дня
<ForumLiker> Привет ребята
<ForumLiker> Как здесь активность?
<Leagnus> сексуальная - выше нормы
<ForumLiker> А нормы кто устанавливал?
<Leagnus> тёмная сторона силы
<ForumLiker> так я тоже выбрал темную сторону
<Leagnus> она сексуальнее?
<ForumLiker> нет, но красный цвет полосы загрузки на ютубе мне больше нравится
<llorephie> >_>
<llorephie> Каааакой красный цвет? Каааакая тёмная сторона?
<llorephie> Опять слоупочу
<ForumLiker> https://www.google.com/starwars/
<andrex> ой все
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<pr0mode> ночи
<Sergey_IT> звездочек
#ubuntu-ru 2015-11-29
<Denver79> я тут?
<Denver79> оооо ))
<Denver79> естьт кто?
<Denver79> кто нибудь сталкивался? http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=254505.msg2100236#msg2100236
<UNIm95> Denver79: Начинка ноута какая?
<Denver79> UNIm95: дискреная и встроенная видяхи, 8 гб.. нормальная ночинка
<UNIm95> Подробнее
<Denver79> UNIm95: все внутренности вспоминать? )
<Denver79> Видео Интел + дискретная AMD Radeon HD 6700M Series
<UNIm95> Вот.
<UNIm95> У каталисте не пишет, скорее всего, из-за того что ты используешь интеловую
<UNIm95> А вывод по hdmi cделан только с дискретки.
<UNIm95> как вариант переключить работу на дискретку.
<UNIm95> и глянуть там
<UNIm95> Как вариант поставить более свежий драйвер.
<Denver79> UNIm95: неее - с встроенной интел работает всё норм. а вот если на дискретку в каталисте переключить в режиме "второго рабочего стола" мониторы мерцают сразу
<Denver79> так было и год назад и сейчас
<UNIm95> Оба или только внешний?
<Denver79> оба
<UNIm95> свежие дрова пробывал?
<Denver79> да
<UNIm95> пробовал*
<UNIm95> в ноуте только hdmi? или есть еще VGA/DP?
<Denver79> есть и VGA
<UNIm95> Попробуй через vga
<Denver79> там же качество какое то.. замыленное
<Denver79> да и шнура щас нет.. в чём фишка с hdmi на дискретной?
<UNIm95> Denver79: С этими hdmi нас поимели больше чем с виндой. От качества кабеля зависит качество картинки. На, чтоб его, цифровом кабеле.
<UNIm95> Если на классическом vga не будет мерцания то косяк в кабеле hdmi
<tagezi> ну вообще с двумя мониторами может мерцать и проблема в дровах
<tagezi> у меня такое на интловских дровах при полу потушеном мониторе
<Denver79> с кабелем всё нормально - на интеловской же не мерцает по этому же кабелю.
<tagezi> при включении ноута.. если включать при полной яркости такого нет
<tagezi> а нафига тебе 15.04 ?
<tagezi> чем стабильная ось не устраивает?
<Denver79> неее - тут полностью картинка по горизонтали сбивается и происходит слайдшоу. 15.10 уже, а проблема не ушла
<UNIm95> Denver79: вопрос такой: при подключении второго моника в каталисте есть возможность проверить частоту обновления?
<UNIm95> Может на ноутбучном монике стоит 60Hz а на внешнем 50?
<Denver79> UNIm95: кажется нет такого пункта
<UNIm95> Denver79: Есть такой пункт. сам с радеоном сижу
<Denver79> UNIm95: в разделе 3Д?
<UNIm95> Нет в разделе Менеджер дисплеев
<Denver79> UNIm95: а у тебя дрова с сайта АМД?
<UNIm95> +
<UNIm95> Не юзаю с репозиториев.
<UNIm95> Denver79: попробуй еще от рута каталист запустить.
<UNIm95> так как этот пункт работает только от рута
<Denver79> UNIm95: от рута щас.. но с репозитория.. а если не будет с офсайта частоты внешнего моника? у тебя есть?
<UNIm95> Denver79: Тебе скрин кинуть?
<Denver79> UNIm95: нее... пойду к амд
<UNIm95> Denver79: только инсталл делай правильно: генерацией пакетов.
<tagezi> блин, как всё сложно.. у меня бы терпения не хватолобы...
<tagezi> а может я просто привык обходить баги, а не решать их )
<llorephie> >_>
<tagezi> утра всем
<llorephie> Утра
<Sergey_IT> снежного
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: в питере чо снег?
<Sergey_IT> ага
<Sergey_IT> http://weather.rshu.ru/radar/
<Leagnus> нежного?
<no_NICK> //
<Leagnus> andrex: , а как там с джаббером у WeeChat?
<andrex> фз
<andrex> я джаберр уже не юзал гда 2
<andrex> плагин есть пробуй
<andrex> и не один вроде
<Leagnus> andrex: , а в каких отношениях с Вичатом BitlBee?
#ubuntu-ru 2016-11-28
<artus> кто не спит?
<artus> позно, починил :D
<anton___> ку
<artus> anton___,  дарофф
<anton___> доброе утро, установил прогу Polari, проверяю как работает, вроде норм
<artus> чего за полари?
<anton___> для IRC чата
<artus> хз, мне вичатик больше нравитцо :)
<artus> anton___, вопроос, что у меня сломалось если zsh не хочет выдавать ранее введенную команду по первому символу из истории ?
<anton___> ж
<anton___> надо попробывать
<artus> чет у меня по ходу history-beginning-search-backward сломан нафиг :(
<artus> ууу, починилл
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сломал, починил, сломал, починил. романтика
<artus> нуууу, пока дождешси ответа :D
<artus> кстати открыл для себя peerflix , прикоольная приблуда однако
<artus> осталось завернуть это в какой нить прикольный скрипт и будет совсем красота
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хоспадя. artus kodi
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, тормозное и унылое поделие ваша коди :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пушни патч что б быстрей было
<artus> и да, то что я хочу, и таак как я хочу - там нету. юзал я.
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ну это же приложуха для впилить в телефизор и мучатцо с пультом от его непешности )))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> что и как хочешь? там куча плагинов
<artus> по приичне - вариантов всеравно никаких )
<artus> а толку с тех плагинов? оно же коряяявоееее
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня эта приложуха на ноуте и стационарнике. и да, издаля мышки маловато. пульта сильно нехватат
<artus> а если я туупо хочу посмотреть видявку, торент вот он, зачем мне кодя если можно сразу скормить плеерке?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в коде тоже можно скормить торрент
<artus> под форточки кстати меня ооочень пропер потплеер, ну прям уух какой няшный. и плагинка у него к браузеркам которая кушает любой прямой линк на видявку алль тот же тытуб. на старом камешке было оочень актуально, да и на слабом
<artus> железе вообще панацея
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вчера кстати нашел torrenter, имеет несколько поисковых плагинов по разным трекерам. и зараза, умеет скачивать следующую серию. нанотехнологии блин
<JohnDoe_71Rus> форточки то тут при чем
<artus> можно, только сколько телодвижений и заачем? если это тупоо нагромождение интерфейса для впиливания в телефизор, нахрена оно на ноуте или стационаре
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, да просто плеерка круче смплеера :( а на линуху нима его ((
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, оно конечно даа, толкьо вот этот плагинка не сделает тебе поиск с нужной тебе озвучкой и в нужном качестве
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сделает. на трекере темы уже правильно обозваны
<artus> аррр, ну посмотримс ... моожет и имеет смысл пощупать-с
<artus> терраформеры, фильм китаяйский, прикоольная жесть :D
<aleksei`> утра всем
<Admin1488> Утро
<artus> оно самое
<artus> не, фильм определенно трешовый :D
<andrex> привет мертвые)
<andrex> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJ1tgcDK3hI
<aleksei`> на гном 3 надстройка
<aleksei`> помнится ещё на 10 лтске делал всё руками с кайро док ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кайро разжирел
<JohnDoe_71Rus> plank
<aleksei`> это сейчас, раньше тонкий был ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да
<aleksei`> сейчас всё разжирело
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я сначала кайро с компизом натянул на 10 lts. потом гнома с менил на lxde оставив компиз и кайру. а 14 lts переставил сразу на lxde и plank
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот вспомнил почему я flight gear забросил. новые не влезают в мои 2 гига
<aleksei`> ))
<aleksei`> оптимизация мать её ...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ага
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в конькам прям видно, как растет жор памяти при запуске и потом резкий отскок назад когда запуск крашится
<aleksei`> сейчас 16 лтска из коробки гиг хавает, а то и больше ((
<aleksei`> последняя лиса тоже немеренно хавать начала
<rapidsp> ходил в федору и минт. убунту таки слегда получше субъективно, с хромой видеокартой :)
<aleksei`> недавно вспомнил про арч, попробовал накатить мейт, мало что изменилось, всё равно хомячит память ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> aleksei`: я про лубунту. она у мня 250-300 метров при загрузке в рабочий стол потребляет. и в процессе на этой отметке держится. использую спящий режим по нескольку недель
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а которая на флешке переносной живет. так вообще 180-200 в рабочий стол
<aleksei`> ну дык лёгкая де
<aleksei`> + лишнего ничего нету
<aleksei`> дома на старый ноут накатил росу с мейтом, хавает 200-250 памяти, красота
<aleksei`> даже незаметно что всего лишь 2г памяти у ноута
<andrex> да бунта разжирела
 * andrex gentoo kde 400 mb ram пффф kubuntu 1+ gb ram
<andrex> вот шоо они туда запихали?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> аконади. или как его там
<andrex> ага и он жрет 600 с лишним метров
<andrex> фиг поверю)
<andrex> это наверное шрифты
<andrex> полюбому
<andrex> в 4k по гигу на шрифт
<andrex> или иконки)
<SergeyIT> вам красивости или работать?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> консооооль
<SergeyIT> JohnDoe_71Rus: ты кого зовешь? Вот - (16:00:35) NickServ: (notice) консоль is not registered.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> работать в консоли
<JohnDoe_71Rus> красивости по боку
<SergeyIT> это крайности...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и что бы не отвлекаться. терминал монохромный
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: vlc --help
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да видел я это непотребство
<tagezi> красота же :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ага. а есть у терминала стандарт 1920x1080 символов?
<tagezi> ну то что они забили на 80 символов это да
<tagezi> тут они реально накосячили
<rapidsp> блииин нашел зловреда. nemo начинает тормозить все окна
<rapidsp> а файлер такто приличный
<andrex> artus: не китаянский а японяский)
<aleksei`> хех, прикольно наверное на сервер накатить юнити и сидеть тип за десктопом )))
<SergeyIT> а зачем юнити?
<aleksei`> ну человеку наверное нравится юнити ))
<aleksei`> вот и поставил
<aleksei`> теперь сидит, довольный как слон и через гуи пытается рашрарить ресурсы самбы и не получается у него никак ...
<aleksei`> no comments
<artus> andrex, да пофигу, главное что тот еще треш :D
<andrex> пфф таких кактусожуев с гуем на серве тьма) еще и какойнить webmin юзают и думают а че это все конфиги сломалисьь)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну вебмин допустим удобно
<andrex> ну вебмин допустим не фркает
<andrex> от слова вобще
<andrex> костыль кривой
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, если хочетцо удобно и адекватное - ajenty , вебмин - это жопа конфигам
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну не знаю. лет 7 шлюз с вебмином. хотя частично в mc правлю
<artus> блин, а в куда потыкать тестером если мать не подает признаков жизни, бипером не пищит, но на проце ветродуйкой крутит
<artus> на бп живой
<JohnDoe_71Rus> распиновку атх и проверять напряжения известные
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хотя, в питальнике менять кондеры на линии +12 и +5
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это без вопросов
<JohnDoe_71Rus> еще биос сбросить
<artus> бп рабочий, на другой матери проверил только что, на выходе по линиям в пределах нормы. биос обнулял. не хотит :(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не факт что питальник рабочий. другая мать может быть более благосклонна к пульсациям питания
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, черножелтый на холостом 13.7 - норм?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я не помню
<JohnDoe_71Rus> желтый 12 ну да, на холостом чуть завышено
<artus> не, 12.7, то один мульт врет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> один фиг, мультиметром ты пульсации не отследишь
<artus> ну по чернокрасному разве что 4.85, чутка просажено, но не думаю что критично. на колодке мамкопитальника на фиотеловом 5, норма, 3.3 тоже норма
<artus> грешу на кз на мамке
<artus> ща нафиг спиртом всю залью и протру. ну работала жеж пока не вытащил из корпуса
<JohnDoe_71Rus> думаешь повреждение внутренних слоев
<artus> да в принципе банально могло гдето говняшкой что нить коротнуть. она была немного в сильно печально засраном состоянии :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> фонарик в руки и внимательный осмотр. коротыш будет заметен всегда
<artus> тякс, вроде каак один короткий пикает, после промывки спиртом, теряче надыть мониторку найти и подрубить, поглядеть
<artus> йаахуу, селект бут девайс
<andrex> ахаха артусь сломал свой капутер)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> все починилось спиртиком ))
<andrex> как и без синей изоленты?
<artus> andrex, дык спиртик, он же круче даже изоленты :D
<andrex> нууууу подорожник еще есть)
<artus> andrex, стаарый свой, нуу не то что бы поломал, проосто давно его не стирал :D ужее накатываетцо на него дебьян ^_^
<artus> теперь в нем будет жить gt8600 на 512 метров памяти, с охлаждайкой вместо штатного куллера - 80ка запитаная от молекса :D
<artus> ибо родной карлсон меня когдато достал и был убит об стену )
<Sergey_IT> а стену не жалко?
<Sergey_IT> карлсоны смазку любят...
<artus> не :) даа ему смазка уже не помогала. вернее хватало ее на неделю. там же не на промподшипнике))
<artus> причем там какая-то личинка карлсона была. в мафию первую тогда грелась под 80 градусофф. зато с колхозом выше 50 больше не поднималась :D
<Sergey_IT> месяц назад смазал карлсона первый раз за 9 лет у рабочего компа (в блоке питания), процессорный еще не трогал
<artus> ну процовый я тоже не трогал кстати. я за последние лет 8м на нем только термопасту сменил. ито потому что естесно отщелкнулся куллер когда выкорчевывал из матери. ну и для чистки тотальной от пыли.
<Sergey_IT> а в пятницу у сервера - 11 лет работал
<artus> я прям ржу с двоешнигов у которых плановые замены термопаст раз в год потому что они могут пересохнуть
<artus> Sergey_IT, http://static.nix.ru/autocatalog/palit_graphics_accelerators/65644_2254_draft_large.jpg воть такой карлсон был умервщлен, вобщшем ему адин фиг бы не помогло уже ничего ))
<Sergey_IT> пасту менять надо по показателю температуры и если разборка, когда другого выхода нет
<Sergey_IT> знакомо, у сына такой поджарился )
<artus> Sergey_IT, показатели температуры могут изменитцо только от застартости радиатора и физического сдвига его с камня. менять ее смысла ваааще никакого если оно монолитно простояло.
<artus> ибо каак бе жижа делающая жижей пасту в теплообмене как то фигово участвует ) и нужна онли для удобства нанисения
<artus> *е
<artus> Sergey_IT, а у мну просто рычать стал дико, вобщем смазка помогала слабо. хотя наверно надо было его графиткой запресовать, аль литолом
<Sergey_IT> если был перегрев, то не поможет
<artus> ну почему же, на густой смазке летал бы дальше. просто силиконовую вытесняло походу, а так как чуть подраздолбался то наверно ему уже было пичаль)
<artus> каак же долго на ide винт ставитцо то
<andrex> pcie шелезяку возми если саты нет)
<Sergey_IT> главное не быстро, а хорошо
<artus> да у меня винта саташного живого относительно нету) разьемы то есть)
<andrex> нууу ide не есть хорошо) зачастую там изгиб шлейфа приводит к косякам работы винта)
<Sergey_IT> а ты не трогай )
<andrex> причем я ваще не понимаю как?
<artus> вернее каак, сата винтов есть штук 5ть, но таам из за глюков по шнуркам их тааак заплющилоо... надо бы устроить им прогоны викторией
<andrex> че там электроны на 90 градусов повернуть не могут и врезаются совсей дури в изоляцию))
<Sergey_IT> кстати, из-за шлейфа имел проблемы как раз с сата
<artus> ага, и пробивают изоляцию :D
<andrex> вово
<artus> Sergey_IT, дада, из за говеного зажима, подтверждаю
<andrex> нуу у меня на мамке клевые шлейфы были с защелками все таое) фирменные)
<andrex> с нейже и шли)
<artus> да долампочки :D адин фиг раздалбываютцо если приходитцо часто передергивать
<andrex> а у мну в салазках были
<andrex> просто с морды вытаскивались штук 6 винтов)
<Sergey_IT> пора на оптику переходить
<andrex> ну оптика еще хлеще
<andrex> провод согнул и все кердык ему)
<artus> а потом ищи сварщика и башляй за 3 минуты работы
<Sergey_IT> а зачем ломать-то?
<andrex> мы так интернет у чувака ломали каждый месяц)
<artus> лучше по старинке, скруток на меди сделал и не паришся
<andrex> потому что нефиг провода в подьезде оставлять висеть)
<Sergey_IT> у меня оптика в квртиру входит лет 6 как, проблем не было
<andrex> Sergey_IT: представляю) скорость передачи данных будет в процентах от световой)
<andrex> измеряться)
<andrex> а толку кста на оптику перелазить? в шелезяки упрешся всеравно
<Sergey_IT> не знаю, телефон и ТВ для внучки там
<andrex> )
<artus> не, ну оптика дома прикольно, у товарища заведена, причем он за нее платит меньше чем я за сотку . гигабитный роутер, вобщем на компе 860 мегабит имеет
<Sergey_IT> телефонщики от проводов отказались, я тут не причем
<andrex> ну ты говорил уже
<artus> ну дык прикольноо, я тоже хотеетьььь такое.
<Sergey_IT> а инет у меня проводной, однако
<artus> правда зачем не знаю, но хотеть :D
<andrex> да это зависть в тебе гвоворит))
<artus> да не, меня просто пров подбешивает, ибо с 6 вечера и до 12 ночи скорость просаживаетцо жесть как. 1080 на тытубе нифига не вытягивает :(
<andrex> это может тыртьюб тупит?
<andrex> ибо он у меня иногда даже грузится то сам еле еле
<artus> а потом внезапно отдупляетцо :) и так каждый день) и временные рамки одинаковы
<Sergey_IT> я видео не смотрю, сын смотрит, скорость 30Мбит стабильная
<artus> урр, я уже и забыл что такое прописывать разрешение и частоту  для цртшек ъ
#ubuntu-ru 2016-11-29
<aleksei`> утра всем
<Admin1488> утро
<artus> туц
<Jelic> Всем привет
<Jelic> Фух работет теперь
<Jelic> (Проверка связи)
<andrex> пффф
<tagezi> видимо у него связь не проверилась :)
<artus> кто такой фух и почему он опять работает? :D
<tagezi> раб его наверное
<artus> видать плохой раб если позволяет себе не работать )
<aleksei`> плохо воспитан раб
<artus> дада :D
<artus> и хозяим по ходу ниочем)
<aleksei`> вот и тема для разговора нашлась )
<artus> гг, так, если у вас темы нету то - воткнул коди и внезапно в него торентер плагин не ставитцо. вопрос - с каакого фига ?
<tagezi> коди?
<artus> kodi которое
<tagezi> ты коди на винду поставил? :)
<tagezi> надаже,а он ставится
<artus> что значит на венду, я жиж линухаст знатный :D
<artus> да чет оно в попапе на зависимости ругнулось и сказало чт оне модет воткнуть
<artus> о, оно вернелось
<tagezi> не пугай, то вдруг отять отвалиться :)
<artus> фух обидитцо и перестанет работать? :D
<andrex> обидется и спалит тебе комп
<tagezi> Фух вообще мощь, особенно когда работает :)
<aleksei`> что вы к Фуху пристали вообще? Злые дядьки!!!
<andrex> а нафиг он нужен этот коди в чем его труть?
<andrex> типо транслировать стянутые с торрентов пиратки на винте в сеть?
<artus> нее, типа чтоб задал поиск по фильму, и сразу стал смотреть его паралельно высасывая торентом
<andrex> с сети?
<andrex> хммм
<andrex> круто
<artus> из интернетов
<andrex> ну и я о том
<andrex> для еня интернет это как бы сеть)
<andrex> пойду стащу себе)
<andrex> а он ченить поддерживет сторонне на смотреть то что тащит? типо mpv
<artus> простой вариант я юзаю в виде peerflix  , просто скармливаеш торент и он тебе сразу его в плеер заряжает
<artus> andrex, стоять, перфликс тяни
<artus> коди избытошно, я его хотю жынке воткнуть чтоб ей удобственно было
<andrex> вооо
<andrex> то что нада прям)
<artus> причем можно вобще линк на торент дать :D
<andrex> долга будет у мня тут еще виртуалка экспортируется весь винт заюзала гнида)
<artus> дык прям совсем совсем ?
<andrex> да
<andrex> индикатор тупо горит))
<artus> а я его так правильно и не подключил :D
<andrex> а ннет быстро такто)
<andrex> >>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-tv/peerflix-0.36.1::andrex
<andrex> >>> Installing (1 of 1) media-tv/peerflix-0.36.1::andrex
<andrex> доволен)
<andrex> ша затестю)
<andrex> робит
<andrex> https://i.imgur.com/g6phWh1.png ))
<artus> andrex, пайдеть? ))
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, бууу, не хочет твое торентино работать в коди :(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вай нот?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> torrenter
<artus> да в попытке его в модули проинсталить говорит в попапчике что траблы с зависимостями иии фсе ((
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это ты чего то накрутил. поставил на 2 джарвиса 16 без проблем
<artus> может конечно имеет смысл апнуть ее с 14й версии
<andrex> пайдеть
<andrex> чет разошолсо и нарыл еще какоето popcorntime
<JohnDoe_71Rus> архевариус блин
<andrex> нада будет создать менюшку чтоб торренты открывать в нем)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нафиг
<JohnDoe_71Rus> оно запускацца долговато
<andrex> хмм есть расширения для браузера
<artus> а каак сказать принудительно поставить из бекпортов версию поновее?
<andrex> указать ее
<andrex> не?
<artus> каак
<artus> [/home/artus]% apt-cache policy kodi
<artus> kodi:
<artus>   Установлен: 5:14.2+repack-dmo1b2
<artus>   Кандидат:   5:14.2+repack-dmo1b2
<artus>   Таблица версий:
<artus>  *** 5:14.2+repack-dmo1b2 0
<artus>         500 http://www.deb-multimedia.org/ stable/main amd64 Packages
<artus>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<artus>      16.1+dfsg1-2~bpo8+1 0
<artus>         100 http://http.debian.net/debian/ jessie-backports/main amd64 Packages
<artus> а апдейтом не хочет :(
<andrex> пакет=версия
<artus> andrex, хватит мне голову ломать, имя сестра, имяяя
<artus>  :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/ppa/ubuntu/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а у тебя ж деб ванильный
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, выше глянь )
<artus> чет фантазии кроме как отрубить мультимедию и апгрейднуть не приходит ничего в голову
<artus> и с -t не хочет ставить :(
<artus> вернее обновлять
<artus> агаа, пришлось сначала пуржнуть
<artus> аррр, а джарвис крашитцо ))
<aleksei`> поеду ка я домой
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: все работает, ничего не крашится https://s15.postimg.org/uqlxa7y8b/2016_11_29_185849_1280x800_scrot.png
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, надо было от 14го прибить ~/.kodi  и вроде в джарвиса торентер стаитцаа
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, аарр, а почему в торентере на русиш низя переклбючитцо при поиске?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> все можно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если тыкать в экран, то надо дополнение поставить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а если с клавы то системными переключись и набирай
<andrex> как сложна
<artus> именно в окне поиска не переключает
<andrex> у него жЫнка заблудится)
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ммм, вобще не переключает, где там надо поставить поддержку русиша говориш?
<artus> все, настройка, как в дроиде кароче
<JohnDoe_71Rus> переключает. ты на русишь переключись альт контрл или как там у тебя
<artus> капс, не дает печатать с клавиатуры
<Ne0S> привет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: https://s15.postimg.org/pnkm0l5jf/2016_11_29_191845_1280x800_scrot.png
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, я верю что оно должно работать, я просто говорю что не хочет
<artus> еще и играть не хочет, кароче этот терентер вобще вещ в себе, качать начинает а воть запускать не спешит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а русиш клава экранаая мне чем то не понравилас. не помню
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, p2p проигрыватель каакой стоит у тебя?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> питонлиб
<artus> я его вааще подвесил :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну мастер )
<artus> патамушто оно упоротоее, и нифига не очевидноеее.
<artus> и чет теперь вешаетцо :D
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, так, а покажи скрины настроек торентера
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там все дефолтное почти
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://postimg.org/image/g3boweidp/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://postimg.org/image/3v82s00f9/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://postimg.org/image/6sehiu7z1/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://postimg.org/image/51jjhq0ef/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://postimg.org/image/dml92feyv/767ed7a1/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://postimg.org/image/dml92feyv/
<artus> так, нууу допустим оно даже проигрывает
<artus> вообщем так себе. из плюсов - типа само типа ищет. из минусов - тормознутое, особенно по сравнению с пирфликсом, непойми в каком качестве по факту оно начнет вещать, и дофига телодвижений. для воткнуть в телевизерку - пойдет,
<artus> для юза на компе - данунафиг :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: какчество смотри в названии раздачи
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а еще навести мышой на левый край в списке и в меню поигратся с видами
<artus> угу, только вот с таким же раскладом я могу зайти на торент, выбрать в фильтрах тьо что мне нужно и получить линк на файл. после чего запустить проигрывание фильма без всех этих плясок )
<artus> я же гвоорю, в телевизерку воткнуть - пойдет, даже очень.
<artus> для десктопа - корявое поделие которое заставляет нервничать от его убогости
<tagezi> ну так коди и делался не для десктопа, он для встроеных систем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: зайти браузером в торрент, скачать файл, открыть его другой прогой, результат передать в третью. пусть это все можно в скрипт завернуть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> все равно много телодвижений
<artus> зайти в коди, зайти в плагин, жамкнуть в поиск ... даавай не будем утрировать :D
<artus> не говоря уже о том что искать среди недоописаний в кааком оно качестве, с каким звуком , а потом ждать пока оно закеширует чтоб показать чего же оно там нашло
<JohnDoe_71Rus> какчество косвенно по размеру и описанию https://s12.postimg.org/hyukastb1/2016_11_29_204626_1280x800_scrot.png
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и можно сохранить что смотришь в отдельный список. актуально если десяток сериалов и у каждого в разный день выходят обновы
<artus> вот с этим не спорю , это удобно. но качественно, по размеру ... https://itmages.ru/image/view/5255739/482b3290 всеж качественней :D и к томуже сразу смотриш какой звук, если что то и скрины. а вот поиск конкретно чего-то извесного да, удобно по куче
<artus> трекеров искать. но опять же, если есть предпочтение к конкретной озвучке - то пофиг кто уже озвучивал - всеравно ждеш определенную, из определенного места, и смысла в таком зоопарке нету. а так, от балды чет воткнуть - ну
<artus> только от большой привычки)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть конкретно для этого торента плагин свой, с постерами, с описаловом. но не интегрируется в закладки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вобщем я запускаю коди, беру беспроводную мышу и топаю на диван смотреть с комфортом
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: репа hal9000 плагин рутрекера
<artus> ммм, я как то и без коди с беспроводной мышой все тоже самое делаю :D
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ну эт просто мне лично не удобно видать из за конкретных предпочтений. а так не спорю, вполне себе решение.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не, с 2 метров тыкать в интерфейс lxde уже не кайф, мелко.
<artus> хотя раньше мне торенты нафиг ненужны были, я на фс.то смотрел все
<artus> у меня гномь :) мне гуд )(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на крайний случай можно закрыть нащупать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в гноме та же проблем.
<artus> и если че florence в качестве сирт клавы помогает )
<artus> нуу если 17ку ноут с 2х метров - то может и мелко ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 15-ка :)
<artus> ну дяя :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> качать на винт и смотреть в влц мы уже прошли этап
<JohnDoe_71Rus> второй этап был в браузере открыть самописный html c постерами активных сериалов ссылками на сайты. и просмотр в flash плеере на сайтах
<JohnDoe_71Rus> теперь эволюция дошла до коди :)
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, в идеааалее, неужен тупо агрегатор на базе аддона и запускалка плеера :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> теперь хочу usb ir приемник. есть тройка безхозных пультов
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но маленький, в формате флешки
<artus> китайсы? ))) возьми кую нить ардуину нану и можно прям вообще навертеть всяких вкусностей :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня уже есть про мини. у нее нету usb.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> такие приемники в комплекте к картам шли.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> которые сами комплектом приемник + пульт ужасно огромные
<artus> а я из наны ик включалку релех сделал. получился умный удлинитель :D так сказать в порядке бреда пока валялось и на потренироватцо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да это и наны не нужно ft323 или как он там и готово
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.huitsing.nl/irftdi/armin_schlegel/schematic.jpg
<artus> чет как то сложно :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да ваще пипец как сложно
<artus> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffvy-WzcADg
<JohnDoe_71Rus> осталось микру найти
<artus> вод и я о том же, а так 2$ за нану и не парить моск, ну еще ик диод приемника
<artus> и всее, больше никаких обвязок ненужно ))
<artus> эт если покупать, а так то да, если ест ьпод рукой куча мелочевки - то томна и на ней
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://r2dev.fr/en/?Electronics/IR_Transceiver ничего прошивать не нужно
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, чет эта 232 дешевленаны ашш на 70 центов
<artus> зато прошив - можно подвязать пофиг какой пульт с пофиг каким расположением кнопок, ну и допопций навесить на нее
<JohnDoe_71Rus> дык то же самое, конфиг зависит от конфига пульта в lirc
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а ардуина твоя клаву эмулирует зараза
#ubuntu-ru 2016-11-30
<aleksei`> утра
<ivanmohnatov> как зарегестрироватся?
<artus> зачем?
<aleksei`> запоздалый вопрос )
<tomfarr> дратути. Что-то  у меня флешка через унибутин не создается все залипает на 253м файле размером 1346МБ
<JohnDoe_71Rus> песец флешке.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> попробовать спец по от производителя флешки. оно практически все под офтопик
<tomfarr> https://monitoriks.com/image/8FQz вот так это выглядит и не понятно грузится или висит
<tomfarr> а о 255 файл ужо
<tomfarr> значит не висит
<tomfarr> =)))
<tomfarr> щас бубунту забабахаю
<tomfarr> 2 часа уже с флехой вожусь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> гнобунту, какое ужасное название
<tomfarr> ну я так называю убунту с гномом
<tomfarr> ксубунту кубунту гнобунту
<fobo7> привет всем, есть вопрос на какой более мощный проц можно заменить сие чудо http://ark.intel.com/ru/products/29734/Intel-Celeron-Processor-420-512K-Cache-1_60-GHz-800-MHz-FSB
<fobo7> это hp dc7800
<Sergey_IT> в описании материнки посмотри
<artus> fobo7, xeon x5470
<artus> если конечно мамка осилит
<tomfarr> test
<ubuntuhelp> tomfarr, Есть контакт.
<Priestov> привет всем. Debian 8 не хочет сохранять настройки раскладки. После каждой перезагрузки перестают работать.
<tomfarr> искоробочный,
<tomfarr> ?
<Priestov> яя
<Priestov> зашел в настройки, просто убрал/поставил заново галочку Ctrl+Shift и снова работает до следующей перезагрузки
<Priestov> до этого стояла 32 битная, как то поборол. Установил 64, и фсе(
<artus> Priestov, фигня какая-то. у меня 64 джесси, все работаить
<artus> хотя, Priestov де какое?
<Priestov> MATE
<artus> ну знать это траблы мате
<Priestov> дело в том, что как то борол эту фигню... Помниться какими то символьными ссылками
<Priestov> на х32
<artus> по мне проще setxkbmap -option "grp:caps_toggle,grp_led:scroll,compose:ralt" и не сношать себе моск изысками корявостей де :) ну если не работает из коробки)
<Priestov> я так и делаю) А как его заставить после перезагрузки работать?
<Priestov> автоматом
<artus> ну засунь в рцлокал
<Priestov> такой некрасивый костыль!)))
<artus> ой да лааднооо. главное чтоб работало :) некросиво это когда в корявом мате коряво работает переключалка раскладци)
<artus> Priestov, а рцлокал всегда было элегантным решением :D
<Priestov> artus: http://storage3.static.itmages.com/i/16/1130/h_1480540099_9635249_32aeed8fab.png
<Priestov> просто галочку снял поставил и фсе(
<artus> Priestov, а толку если это до ребута?
<Priestov> ну да
<Priestov> а че мате корявый,
<Priestov> ?
<artus> ну пиши багрепорту в комунити мате, путсь чинят )
<Priestov> что лучше?
<artus> а че он не корявый то? :D вон у тя даже с языком траблы :D
<Priestov> альтернатива?)
<Priestov> сам че юзаешь?
<artus> у самого гном, из второго что пользую - openbox :) все остальное как по мне нафиг надо
<Priestov> 3 гном?
<artus> угуу
<Priestov> лучше чем мате?
<Priestov> там свистоперделок наприкручивали
<Priestov> с кондачка не разберешься
<artus> канешн, нахрена труп то второго гнома мучать, все никак не закопают)
<artus> Priestov, я хз чего там наприкручивали, настроил екстеншны нужные - и радаваюсь тому что все летает и шуршит )
<Priestov> artus: прям летает!
<Priestov> )
<Priestov> я нескоько раз пытался его юзать.... Уффф
<Priestov> вааще не привычно
<Priestov> как и кеды5
<Priestov> плазмы, компизы.... жуууть
<Sergey_IT> лубунту наше фсё
<Priestov> )))
<artus> Priestov, https://itmages.ru/image/view/5261292/14fc241e чего ему не летать то ))
<Priestov> зато красиво смотрится
<Sergey_IT> с переключалкой проблем никогда не имел, даже в арче )
<Priestov> какой DE?
<Priestov> lxde?
<artus> ну тыже с форками трупов тоже дело наверно не имел)
<Priestov> вам бы только глумиться)
<Priestov> artus: ну нравится мне MATE, как то привычней с ним
<artus> да я ж не спорю, привычно оно потому что нет желания попробовать что-либо другое)) мне и раскладку когдато было привычнее двумя клавишами переключать, пока не познал магию капслока :D теперь даже на форточках везде рекапс
<artus> сую чтод капсом переключать раскладку)) ибо тупо удобнее, хотя сначала было тяжело привыкнуть)
<Priestov> думаешь не пробовал 3 гном?
<tomfarr> мда... чтото мне не нравится гном совсем
<Priestov> пару месяцев даже просидел
<Priestov> но не тыркнул он м
<Priestov> еня
<Priestov> tomfarr: что Вы используете?
<artus> Priestov, ну не знаю что там должно тыркнуть, задача де запустить софт и не мешатцо под руками. ну и удобно листать по рабочим столам :) ну может пару индикаторов на панельке иметь нужных )
<Sergey_IT> и не мешать - это главное! )
<artus> и всее, а все его мегакомбайны для настроек как в кедах - нафиг ненужная опция. ибо нужно один раз и забыть о этом )) хотя некоторых хлебом не корми - дай ежедневно в настройки полазить :D
<tomfarr> Priestov, ГноБунту 16.10
<artus> а так кому чего удобнее настроить по быстрому)
<tomfarr> какое то все вырвеглазное после макоси
<Priestov> artus: но он же тянет всякие свистоперделки! Я вообще за минимализм... Но чтоб все работало с этим минимализмом, нужно попотеть
<artus> кстати в как минимум 16.04 бунту гном упоротая оказалась
<artus> Priestov, коробка наше все)))
<Sergey_IT> посмотрел lxqt - там настроек прибавилось
<tomfarr> Sergey_IT, а я тебя знаю
<artus> tomfarr, ну а по мне так макось вырвиглазна :) все сугубо же личные привычки)
<Sergey_IT> да ну? Где встречались?
<tomfarr> на венете походу
<tomfarr> или тут
<tomfarr> А глобалменю как включить,
<tomfarr> ?
<Priestov> макось очень даже элекнтна в плане юзабилити
<Sergey_IT> тут я видел тебя
<Priestov> елегантна*
<Priestov> епть! Элегантна*
<Priestov> ничего юзабельней не видел
<artus> мдяяя
<artus> ничего более упоротого не видел :D
<Sergey_IT> и я не видел, макос в смысле
<tomfarr> вот и я думаю зачем мне этот эксперемент с гномом дался, сидел бы на макоси. Нет ведь. Захотелось красноглазого чего-то
<Priestov> )))
<Sergey_IT> и зачем? Чего надо было от гнома?
<tomfarr> да я думал его можно как-то до юзабилити допилить
<Sergey_IT> так - а что такое юзабилити? Один раз настоил и пользуешься - и фсё
<Sergey_IT> все можно настроить...
<Priestov> Sergey_IT: все верно. Но Вы пробовали в новом гноме программки искать? Это не совсем удобно.
<Priestov> а на рабочем столе их размещали?
<Priestov> это вообще жесть
<Sergey_IT> новый гном не использовал
<Sergey_IT> в юнити писал, нормально
<Priestov> чтоб найти программку, нужно либо что то писать в строке поиска, либо лезть в панель и там искать
<Priestov> у меня все иконки на виду
<Priestov> кнопнул - и полетели
<Sergey_IT> у меня все нужные из панельки запускаются
<Priestov> ну или так
<artus> Priestov, заем тебе все иконки ? ниче ненадо писать, есть панель быстрого запуска, можно даже всегда ее видеть, причем можно на нее хоткеи повесить. не неси чуш же))
<artus> все это есть
<Priestov> она огромна
<Priestov> ))
<Priestov> тоже настраиваемо, не спорю
<tomfarr> ну вот микрофон из вебки не работает из коробки
<tomfarr> а во настроил\
<artus> Priestov, она зависит лиш от твоей темы)) и да, темы тут прявятцо прям аш со свистом )
<Priestov> ну у меня искоропки только переключатель раскладки не завелся...
<Sergey_IT> зачем? Дефолт - и не мучайся
<Priestov> я в ребут... ща проверю свои эксеперименты
<Sergey_IT> так это дебиан, это не здесь
<Priestov> )))
<Priestov> дебиан-ру нет в природе(
<artus> есть, в жабире
<Priestov> уф.. починилось)
<artus> ноо там еще более пафосные засранцы чем мы :D
<stanislav> скажите, как в этом вашем гнометри свернуть окна?)
<Priestov> раскладка пашет)
<Priestov> я в гнометри не в курсе
<artus> нажать кнопашку свернуть окна)
<stanislav> artus:~>нет же такой кнопки)
<stanislav> загрузил федорку 25 глянуть
<stanislav> кнопки не нашел
<Sergey_IT> во всех де есть
<Priestov> stanislav: гнометри?
<artus> https://itmages.ru/image/view/5261345/93c3e312
<stanislav> 3.22
<stanislav> artus:~>искаропки нет жэ
<stanislav> ты настраивал?
<Sergey_IT> чистить кулер надо (
<Priestov> эээ... а эсть тут сишарпающие программеры?
<stanislav> лол
<stanislav> это ж линух
<Priestov> и че
<stanislav> щас камнями побьют
<Sergey_IT> МС поделия не обсуждаем
<stanislav> и правильно сделают)
<Priestov> у мну проект написан на сишарпе
<Sergey_IT> бедняга (
<Priestov> шош мне теперь... переписовать?
<artus> stanislav, https://itmages.ru/image/view/5261347/d4b5786a
<stanislav> переписуй на кресты
<Priestov> спаси и сохрани!)
<Sergey_IT> большой текст?
<Priestov> 45 мг
<Priestov> мб*
<Sergey_IT> за сколько времени ты 45 млн символов набил?
<Priestov> artus: красава) Няшно смотрится
<tomfarr> а что есть какой клиент красивый для ирц типа тектулара?
<Priestov> я не набивал... он просто фришный.. я его под себя ковыряю
<stanislav> artus:~>вот видишь
<Priestov> я юзаю KVirc
<tomfarr> квирк ужасен
<stanislav> нужны доп. телодвижения
<Sergey_IT> так возьми фришный на с++
<Priestov> Sergey_IT: так нет такого...
<artus> stanislav, что вижу? епт, а если стоковая обоина мне не нравитцо - тоже нужны лишние движения)
<Priestov> они используют самописные библиотеки и классы
<artus> и да, а нафига собственно в гноме сто либо сворачивать? O_o
<Sergey_IT> а может плохо искал?
<Sergey_IT> а что за прога?
<artus> каак бе вся прелесть раскидал по рабочим столам и скролом прыгай по ним
<Priestov> http://opensimulator.org/wiki/Main_Page
<stanislav> главно запомнить, на каких столах что открыто, ага?
<Priestov> artus: и в мате такое есть)
<artus> stanislav, внезапно, можн оконкретным столам прибить конкретные приложения, ну это чтоб потом совсем не терятцо)))
<Priestov> artus: и в мате такое есть)))
<stanislav> artus:~>знамо дело
<artus> да и что мешает в случае чего в обзор прыгнуть и посмотреть чего на них творитцо)
<stanislav> но зачем?
<stanislav> давай давай)
<stanislav> скачи
<artus> а зачем в гноме сворачивать? открыть 100500 приложух на одном рабочем столе и табатцо межну ними?
<stanislav> производительность от этих скачков сумашедшая)
<artus> эмм, всяко удобне ечем свернул-развернул ))
<artus> Priestov, такое есть везде :)
<Priestov> парни! С первым днем зимы!) Пошел обратный отсчет
<artus> уу, лето кончилось ((((
<Priestov> artus: вчера еще...
<stanislav> Priestov:~>о, ненька)
<Sergey_IT> самая длинная ночь 22 декабря - тогда и надо обратный отсчет включать
<Priestov> stanislav: ога) Она самая
<artus> stanislav, https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/584/taskbar/ настраиваеш себе хоть со всех столов в панель сорачивалку, хоть с текущего, и вообще в прицнипе всего много
<stanislav> что люди только не придумают, лишь бы не юзать кде)
<artus> нененее, нафиг надо :D пытался, дааже 2 раза, больше даже пробоват ьне буду :D
<Sergey_IT> в кде много излишеств
<stanislav> )
<stanislav> я тоже гномощель несколько раз пытался юзать
<Sergey_IT> хотя свои проги на qt пишу
<stanislav> больше двух
<stanislav> и все равно надо признать, кде лучшее де)
<Priestov> artus: присадил ты меня на КАПС)
<Priestov> artus: теперь балдю)
<artus> Priestov, что, внезапно удобно оказалось? :D
<stanislav> Priestov:~>попробуй еще правый вин
<stanislav> тоже не плохо
<Priestov> КАПС, как показала практика, вообще неиспользуемая клавиша в моем рационе
<Priestov> stanislav: правый вин прибережем для других задач
<stanislav> а еще тише/громче на скрллок и паузбрик
<stanislav> ваще красота)
<Sergey_IT> как мало человеку надо )
<stanislav> мущины, виртуализацией увлекается кто?
<artus> самую малось с esxi баловалси :)
<stanislav> virsh --connect нужно переправить 22 порт
<stanislav> чтоб ссш был с виртуалкой
<artus> stanislav, http://bozza.ru/art-268.html
<stanislav> artus:~>спасибо, этой статьи еще не видел)
<Priestov> так а кто чего юзает в качестве клиента для IRC?
<stanislav> Quassel IRC
<stanislav> но можно и ирси или вичат
<stanislav> на любителя консолей)
<artus> вичат наше фсе :)
<Priestov> консоле - это для брутальных линуксоидов)
<artus> да ладно, удобный же )
<Priestov> а чем оконный не удобен?
<Priestov> stanislav: собирал его? Или из архива, как обычно?))
<stanislav> в репозиториях был
<artus> когда касаетцо алиасов на всякие вкусняшки вичат удобнее оконного. да и незнаю, привычка наверно. конфиги в дропбоксе лежат, подтянул и радавайси) ну и если се, даже если система крашнулась - всегда можно в чатик залезть и
<artus> поорать :D
<Priestov> ща затестим!
<artus> а так кому чего больше вставляет :) хоть емпати )
<stanislav> для джаббера профанити мне понравился
<stanislav> кли
<Priestov> кстате, кто то пытался перезжать на другой винт?
<stanislav> или нкурсес, точнее
<stanislav> нет
<Priestov> всей системой
<artus> Priestov, а в чем проблема?
<Priestov> я хочу под линух ssd прикупить
<Priestov> да читал что uuid нужно переписывать
<artus> я даже из виртуалки на железный винт перевозил ))
<stanislav> ставь с нуля
<stanislav> делов-то
<Priestov> stanislav: ой ё!
<Priestov> с нуля
<Priestov> у меня тут наставлено
<artus> ну или минимальная установка, и развернуть бекап )
<Priestov> и не вспомню)
<stanislav> половина лишнего
<stanislav> раз не вспомнишь
<stanislav> или даже больше
<Priestov> нет, к сожалению
<stanislav> если ты не помнишь, оно тебе не надо
<stanislav> да не дрогнет твоя рука, Priestov!
<Priestov> да каждый пакет, тянет за собой гуана кучу
<artus> Priestov,  [/home/artus]% cat bin/back_sis
<Priestov> и нужного и ненужного
<artus> #!/bin/bash
<artus> cd /data
<artus> sudo tar cvpzf /data/backup_`date +%Y.%m.%d_%H_%M`.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/data --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/media --exclude=/sys /
<artus> ну хомяк ексклюдь если он на внешнем винте )  вобщем делов на 10 минут)
<Priestov> принял
<Priestov> как куплю, опять спрошу)))
<artus> если тупо с винта на винт переехать - клонзила в руки и понеслась :D копи винта на винт и всех делов
#ubuntu-ru 2016-12-01
<andrex> @mode -b nexus*!*@*
<artus> andrex, ты чего?
<andrex> добрый я седня
<tomfarr> интересно, за что меня забанили опять?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tomfarr: http://multiki.arjlover.net/ap/prosto.tak.avi/prosto.tak.avi.image3.jpg
<tomfarr> Это все мне?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тебе
<tomfarr> млин хочу подписку на линукс формат но 3800 это 3800
<JohnDoe_71Rus> торрент. торрент.
<tomfarr> да я бумажную версию хочу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> скачай и отдай распечатать :)
<andrex> никто тебя не банил
<andrex> просто сеть с которой ты сидел была рассадником дибилов
<andrex> )
<artus> обзаведись уже плащиком, и будет тебе счастье )
<artus> эхх, кого б за пивом заслать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тараканов
<artus> дык я последний раз таракана видел когда телек старый разбирал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> заведи. будет кого посылать :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> напридумывают себе проблем
<aleksei`> утра
<artus> и тебя темже
<andrex> и тебе темного)
<|cub|> приветы
<andrex> кубик)
<Priestov> привет всем
<Priestov> кто подскажет ssh клиент с сохранением сесии?
<Priestov> чтоб не набирать руками постоянно
<Priestov> а все... думал putty нет под linux)
<andrex> эм
<tomfarr> а ну класс тоесть мне теперь изза нескольких придурков на онлайме всякий раз так через одно место входить?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> плащ повесь себе
<tomfarr> какой плащь?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я из-за него правда получаю "Cannot send to channel: #ubuntu-ru" после реконекта частенько
<JohnDoe_71Rus> cloak или как он там. админы могут сее колдунство
<tomfarr> чо за бред банить сеть?
<tomfarr> прикинь сколько у онлайма клиентов?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а сколько из них сидят на фриноде?
<tomfarr> я
<tomfarr> я и еще раз я
<tomfarr> и то не всегда
<JohnDoe_71Rus> подсети банят когда атакующий идет не с одного хоста
<andrex> дак нету щас подсети в банах
<tomfarr> да какой там атакующий? что за бред атака на ирц?
<andrex> ее видать глобально грохнули)
<andrex> ибо нефиг
<andrex> у меня чето часто так
<tomfarr> andrex а почому у меня Message(435): tomfarr #ubuntu-ru Cannot change nickname while banned on channel
<andrex> забаню когонить потом смотрю его кильнули
<andrex> клиент какой?
<tomfarr> textual
<andrex> фз че это)
<tomfarr> ирц клиент такой
<andrex> да я понял что не банан
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у фриноды на банах вроде аутсорс какой то. а они не только фриноду но и сайты защищают
<andrex> да нету там аутсорса) там просто ботом шлется инфа об ип в чс
<andrex> а чс он работает там где есть фильтр
<tomfarr> при том канал то только этот
<andrex> ну такова твоя судьба
<tomfarr> а другие без проблем вхожу
<andrex> нету твоего ипишника в банлистах
<tomfarr> ну тогда пойду я отсюда и не приду больше
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ты уже тут
<JohnDoe_71Rus> уже нет
<andrex> больно нужен)
<andrex> троль
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: Cannot send to channel: #ubuntu-ru как лечить?
<andrex> регаться
<JohnDoe_71Rus> таки я реганый
<andrex> ну выйди да зайди
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это лечит
<andrex> с канала)
<andrex> аутентификацию ченить нада чтоб была до захода на канал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как раз что бы написать про плащ пришлось выйти
<andrex> используй sal
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чего?
<andrex> sasl
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это где применять надо? у меня миранда в окошках
<andrex> https://freenode.net/kb/answer/sasl
<andrex> вон этот томфарь вечно плакаеть) https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/07/08/%23ubuntu-ru.html
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :) и ты ему честно сказал что его никто не банил )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> наверно миранда не умеет SASL
<andrex> ну может быть) поставь квирк
<andrex> есть еще годные клиенты по мимо этой миранды непонятной)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> миранда потому что комбайн. 2 irc, icq, jabber и погода
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus, умеет
<andrex> и sasl и ssl
<andrex> и tls
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну вот на миранде, после перезахода автоматом я и залипаю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> приходится ручками перезаходить
<andrex> пфф ты не представляеш какой комбайн вичат к примеру)
<andrex> 1поставь пиджин)
<andrex> раз тебе такие клиенты нравятся)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> дома у меня kvirc и голубь. мне тут удобно все одной кнопкой гасить
<andrex> а кто недает в томже пиджине гасить все одной кнопкой)
<andrex> ваще можно из розетки все гасить без кнопки)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> можно и кувалдой гасить
<andrex> нууу кувалдой мозгов много разметает битой лучше
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зато красиво
<andrex> почитай их доки по миранде и смотри как там юзать это)
<andrex> фз для меня миранда почемуто асоциируется с mirc
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я сто лет назад настроил миранду и больше не лаpb.
<andrex> я ваще не вкуриваю как некоторые клиенты ломятся на каналы прежде чем аутентификацию пройти)
<Priestov> да легко) KVirc один из таких
<andrex> у меня и без sasl все норм)
<rapidsp> распараллеливание же :)
<Priestov> X-Chat туда же
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://s12.postimg.org/wmdcmqoy5/preview.png
<andrex> хчат фуфло)
<rapidsp> щас хексчат :)
<andrex> *чат фуфло
<andrex> внатуре даже пиджин и этот как его второй лучше)
<andrex> эмпати
<andrex> просто еще сама фринода чето намудрила и некоторые клиенты перестали ее поддерживать нормально
<andrex> у квирка вроде пофиксили
<JohnDoe_71Rus> причем я захожу то нормально. это если канал рвется и перезаходит, вот тогда проблема вылазит
<andrex> это если сплиты месте с кансервой
<Priestov> у мну квирк косячит, если живет на одном рабочем столе с другими приложениями.
<andrex> сасл юзай говорю)
<rapidsp> а че там фуфлятского?
<andrex> темпаче ща думают начть всех заставлять это делать) и +z на канал)
<Priestov> Думаю авторизация, на основная беда)
<Priestov> не*
<andrex> основная
<andrex> а в кекчатах еще и куцость плюс неможет длинные месаги норм обработать
<andrex> и несколько кодировок разом не умеет
<rapidsp> походу у меня какойто неправильный хексчат :)
<andrex> да может месаги пофиксили ибо я им багрепорты слал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: https://s4.postimg.org/74a98xrql/irc.jpg нету сасла
<andrex> спроси на #miranda либо оно както не очевидно либо нужно указать порт и сервер с ником ипаролем либо ставить какойто плагин
<andrex> либо они профукали этот момент)
<andrex> а если они это профукали то клиент уг) ибо способ такой аутентификации более перспективен и секюрен чем по никсерве
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: в 2009 году Jabber: Fixed SASL authentication. для джабера, блин
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.miranda-im.org/2009/09/26/miranda-im-v0-8-7-released/
<andrex> который нафиг ненужон
<andrex> ваще уже miranda NG
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня NG
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но это не меняет
<andrex> запроси у них функционал
<andrex> через лет нацать сделают)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.miranda-ng.org/ru/news/0-93-5 ёлки-моталки. 3 года
<andrex> обновляй че) тухлый софт свой))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сам то позавчера обновлялся с древноты
<andrex> а у меня все по феншуйски WeeChat 1.6 (Nov 17 2016)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну так, с 2013 как обновился и работает. за исключением этой неувязочки с реконнектом. причем только на фриноде.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и кстати дома с квирком тоже после реконекта не дает писать в чат
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так что это закидоны фриноды
<andrex> данет клиенто твоих)
<andrex> у меня после реокннектов все норм
<andrex> не ну можно сделать так
<andrex> @mode -q $~a
<andrex> но если попрут флудерасты то опять верну)
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus, какой квирк?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> какая щаз в разработке 49-я?
<andrex> 50
<andrex> ващето
<andrex> 5.0_pre20161004153257
<Priestov> кто то вчера бился с треим гномом.
<Priestov> нашел инструкцию по настройке
<Priestov> есть грабли канешь, но незначительные
<Priestov> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1rXFhn8yysez-rCw03U_YK4JKpHuZmqhMxo7Wro34U98/edit
<andrex> ееемае это теперь такой гном няшный что там нужно прочтать простыню текста чтобы его настроить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> поэтому все кто хотел свалили с гнома3 и с юнити
<aleksei`> andrex, а что ты думал? пока ртфм не скуришь - не настроишь )
<aleksei`> всё для людей
<artus> оо, узнал про dtrx , прикольная однако приблуда
<Priestov> а я третьего гнома поставил)
<Priestov> не крашаться теперь скайп с вайбером
<artus> внезапно :) я чет с дуру игрушек накачал :D теперь думаю нафига мне скайрим и икском  :D
<Priestov> ы
<Priestov> гном три вообще инопланетное изобретение
<Priestov> для инопланетян
<artus> да нифига подобного))
<Priestov> я с ним уже третий час борюсь!
<artus> эмм, чего с ним боротцо то там ?
<artus> открыл хром, поставил аддонку для включения екстеншнов, повключал нужные и радаваиси
<Priestov> сначала хотел нижнюю панель убрать, оставить один ДокБар
<Priestov> ага... балалйки
<Priestov> но работает намного стабильней чем МАТЕ
<artus> эмм, где ты там нижнюю панель нашел :D
<Priestov> базара нет
<artus> Priestov, https://itmages.ru/image/view/5264098/799fe8ef https://itmages.ru/image/view/5264097/c9154f8c
<artus> вот чего у меня включено
<artus> такс, каак бы еще вертикальную синхронизацию в нуво включить
<JohnDoe_71Rus>  /etc/environment vblank_mode=1 не?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот забавно. копировал из текстового файла и вставил в поле ввода kvirc. получил кракозябры вместо русского текста
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, нанаю, а поможет?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> vblank_mode=0 отключает синхронизацию и glxgears и прочие потом ругаются
<artus> я в плане из енвиротмента подхватит ли. ну да ладно, проверю потом )
<Priestov> устал я бодаться с этим третим гномом!
<Priestov> у кого нить его получилось настроить под себя?
<valsinats> Priestov: внезапно, да))
<Priestov> valsinats: и сколько времени ушло?
<valsinats> на что?
<valsinats> на напильник?
<Priestov> ога
<valsinats> ниасилил, да простит меня artus ))
<Priestov> ахаха))
<Priestov> тоже сдулся?
<valsinats> йа?
<valsinats> нет жэ, просто поставил кде)
<Priestov> и как оно?
<Priestov> кде5?
<valsinats> да
<valsinats> вполне юзабельно
<Priestov> плазма?
<valsinats> Priestov: она самая))
<artus> Priestov, эмм, что там ниасилить можно то? я систему до нужного мне варианта довел за 20 минут, и это с учетом что с линем я не имел дело последние года 2 :D
<artus> двоешниг :D
<Priestov> и шо, удалось интерфейс раскрасить в нужные цвета? Окошки оформить?
<stanislav> Priestov:~>https://i.imgur.com/9eLn37E.png
<stanislav> свет вырубили
<stanislav> нет последних месаг
<Priestov> ооо
<Priestov> кеды зачетно сморятся!
<Priestov> шрифты вааще приятно
<stanislav> Priestov:~>дефолт)
<Sergey_IT> неасиляторов прибывает
<Priestov> не получится из меня Мастера Гномов)))
<glym> привет парни
<artus> слабак)
<glym> кто )
<Sergey_IT> я понимаю - не нравится, но не настроить - это да, слабак
<glym> о чем речь то )
<artus> Sergey_IT, причем не настроить то что настраивать ненадо :D
<glym> в чем заключается слабость )
<artus> glym, забудь, тебе это не нужнооо :D погрязнеш в дрязгах, потеряеш себя )
<glym> ты от куда такой)
<artus> да приблудился :D
<glym> бывает
<glym> =)
<artus> угуу, зима виновата, и отсутствие чая
<Sergey_IT> и чего он приходил...
<artus> надо было банить, шпиен небось :D
<Sergey_IT> Priestov, чего еще не осилил?
<Priestov> Sergey_IT: забил))) Пробую кеды)
<Sergey_IT> зачем? Там настроек на порядок больше
<Priestov> именно из за этого
<artus> слабак :D
<Priestov> есть такое дело))
<Sergey_IT> есть желание закопаться в настройках? )
<stanislav> есть желание -- копайся, нет -- не копайся
<stanislav> юзай как есть)
<Sergey_IT> ну если комп нужен для настроек, то копайся )
<artus> если б еще смысл от копаний был какой-то :D
<stanislav> artus:~>я копался по времени, примерно как ты с гномщелем)
<artus> да я как то и не копалси. так, повклчюал от скуки пару плагинов)
<Guest43> кря?
<tomfarr> кря?
#ubuntu-ru 2016-12-02
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus (~Miranda@colm.tsu.tula.ru) has joined #ubuntu-ru
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus (~Miranda@colm.tsu.tula.ru) has quit (Changing host)
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus (~Miranda@unaffiliated/johndoe-71rus/x-4170227) has joined
<andrex> вот опять авторизация раньше чем на каналы полез
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мирку обновил
<andrex> мирц?
<andrex> тьпу на тя
<andrex> фуфуфу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и настраивал. поэтому перегружал
<andrex> artus, разрешаю его пнуть ломом по спине)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: miranda-ng
<andrex> ааа
<andrex> всеравно разрешаю)
<andrex> тсс тут админ пришел)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Miranda@unaffiliated/johndoe-71rus/x-4170227 вот как раз cloak плащ
<JohnDoe_71Rus> блин. почему модное слово старТАПеры читается старперы?
<Admin1488> Утро
<Admin1488> (09:15:45) andrex: тсс тут админ пришел)
<Admin1488> ахах
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus, а че ты на винде сидиш? че ты не как все? мазахист чтоли?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> работа такая
<andrex> с виндой заниматься ананизмами?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да и загажена машинка. надо думать, голову ломать, куда добро скинуть и место расчистить
<andrex> там тупо систему снеси и уже будет у тя места куча
<andrex> )
<andrex> винда темболее загаженая занимает иногда по гигов 30 50
<andrex> был прикол когда обновили с 7 на 10 и оно показало количество обновлений на 4 терабайта) на 300 гиговом винте))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: у меня ХРень. эконом вариант :)
<andrex> а всеравно
<andrex> нада было nt 4.5 ставить)
<andrex> самая лучшая система) на 8 метрах оперативы шушрит как самолет
<andrex> а еще там иконки красивые)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: 18 гигов
<andrex> ну хватит)
<andrex> 7 под рут остальное перетаскивать и премещать раздел по мере освобождения)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> извращенство
<andrex> я так тер переводил в бтрфс с нтфса)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а так оно не конвертится?
<andrex> было забито гдет 700 гигов)
<andrex> неа
<andrex> нтфс закрытая же
<andrex> есть проги которые типо конвертят но они делают тоже самое что и я)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> читать то и писать на нее можно
<andrex> но я еще и сжал фс чтобы побольше влезло чтоб не так часто расширять разделы
<andrex> хех
<andrex> дофига на че можно писать и читать но конвертить нельзя
<andrex> потому что фз как оно там устроено а код никто не дал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> бтрфс, просто делаешь раздел и потом в fstab маунтишь с параметрами? чё та мне свободного места на sdd жалко стало
<andrex> винт у мну не прописан в фстаб
<andrex> параметры заданы btrfsprogs а остальное делает udev
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не знаю есть ли у меня. пока без надобности было. с ними просто тыкать в диск, при надобности и отмонтировать когда не надо
<andrex> хмм нада ramdisk в ядре выкорчевать
<andrex> чето я собирался и забыл)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем?
<andrex> нафиг он нужен
<andrex> есть tmpfs
<aleksei`> утра
<|cub|> приветы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://mysku.ru/blog/china-stores/47518.html в качестве примера чтение micorosd карты в картридере usb2.0/3.0 и в разных портах
<rapidsp> test
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp, Понг понг понг...
<artus> утрааа
<aleksei`> и тебе
<aleksei`> artus, надо бота научить здоровацо )
<artus> думаиш?
<aleksei`> ага. а то заходишь, здороваешься. а в ответ тишина ... )
<aleksei`> а так хоть кто-то ответит, уже приятно ;)
<artus> да бота править надо, но это же таак ленььь
<aleksei`> это да, особенно при пятнице
<artus> даа как то я неделю дома валяюсь, поэтому радость пятницы нифига не ощущаю :D
<aleksei`> а вот прикинь как классно, я утром захожу, говорю: - утра всем, и мне в ответ, здарова Лёха :D и я счастлив весь день ))
<artus> гыы
<aleksei`> а чё ты валяешься дома - то?
<artus> а штаа, никто не здароваетцо в ответ чтоль? :D
<aleksei`> artus, с утра все спять ))
<artus> незапланированный отпуск, баалдею)
<aleksei`> ну круто, главное только не заболдеть
<artus> таа даа. надыть че нить вытворить
<aleksei`> я вот сижу и нарпределяю между юзверями наушники ... о_0
<aleksei`> *распределяю
<aleksei`> тут самое главное никого не обидеть под НГ
<artus> эмммм O_o а минеееее????
<aleksei`> а ты не юзверь ))
<aleksei`> тебе не положенно
<artus> само собой, мне акустику с большим сабом надо :D
<aleksei`> это не ко мне, мы в гос структурах бедно живём, самое УГ дешёвле покупаем
<artus> а нафига вам наушники?
<aleksei`> слушать :D
<artus> а таак не слышат ? :D
<aleksei`> вот смотри - есть библиотека, в библиотеке есть компы для юзверей, юзвери являясь читателями могут юзать эти компы бесплатно, а как же без наушнегов? j_0
<aleksei`> а так не слышать потому, что - ТИШИНА должна быть в библиотеке!!!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и если ты щаз скажешь что на этих компах бубунта. и библиотечный каталог тоже на бубунте
<aleksei`> JohnDoe_71Rus, каталог дЫа, на дебиане крутицо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а есть вариант с "онлайн" ресурсами. ну с клиентского компа нашел по каталогу тыкнул и читаешь электронный вариант на клиентском компе?
<aleksei`> есть, но он дорогой, лицензии надо на разовое прочтение ((
<aleksei`> авторские права и всё такое
<artus> aleksei`, слуушш, ануу давай оформляй статью как у вас там в библиотеке все оформленнооо , интересно жее
<aleksei`> artus, буду для докторской публиковаться, мож и оформлю что-нить в этом роде
<artus> и ваще, дай ссху в библиотеку, посмотреть каак оно там :D
<aleksei`> ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> aleksei`: лицензии? разве есть разница клиент книгу в читальном зале физическую листает или на компе
<aleksei`> низяяяя
<artus> у вас там дежавьюшки по сетке шарятцо?
<artus> aleksei`, а чего есть интересненького?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пыдыэфки. из сканеных картинок ))
<aleksei`> JohnDoe_71Rus, ну тут фишка в том что в фонд книги покупаются, купил и забыл, а в эл. виде только для частников продают
<aleksei`> для организаций лицухи надо (
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хорошо, а которые национальное достояние или свободное пользование
<aleksei`> JohnDoe_71Rus, ну эти нужно тогда самому брать и отцифровывать
<aleksei`> если есть желание
<artus> aleksei`, каталохх в студиююю, дай книжков интересных :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а если уже отцифрованы и на том же либрусеке свободно лежат. все равно нужна лицензия на библиотеку?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: флибуста нет :)
<aleksei`> artus, ты эти книги читать не будешь ))
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, нуу у меня валялась гдето на 60+ гигов либрусекобаза :D
<artus> aleksei`, ну поныть же моожно :D
<aleksei`> JohnDoe_71Rus, тут систематакая, если на книгу положен пресс (в виде авторских прав), то автоматом лицуха, если нет, сканируй сам и делай что хошь
<aleksei`> artus, тебе  точно занацо нечем ))
<artus> aleksei`, дык, ложитцо на пресс авторских прав болт, на 36, с резьбой 1.75 , и тудаже лицухи :D
<aleksei`> JohnDoe_71Rus, то есть, даже если в библиотеке ты берёшь книгу и фоткаешь страницы или снимаешь копии - ты цже пират
<aleksei`> artus, ага, и кто-то остаётся без работы ))
<artus> aleksei`, ой да ладно тебе, ато я не знаю что в госструктурах то теще бардак
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а если от руки переписываю. как софья толстая )
<aleksei`> JohnDoe_71Rus, )) по идее тож пират ))
<aleksei`> крч всё сложно и непонятно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: каталог, что то доступное или самописное
<aleksei`> artus, не знаю как у вас, но я с латвии
<aleksei`> у нас всё ооочень сложно
<artus> aleksei`, бюрократия она везде одинакова)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ага. воспроизведение зрительным органом (глаз) с последующей записью в устройство хранения (мозг). тоже пират
<aleksei`> JohnDoe_71Rus, это да, логике немного не поддаётся, но таков закон
<JohnDoe_71Rus> с людей с феноменальной памятью надо брать мигалковский налог на болванки
<artus> а идиалы пирадства священны. нам права всяких наркоманов возомнивших что могут на ровном месте требовать бабок неуказ )
<aleksei`> ладно, пойду захаваю чё - нить
<artus> хотят бабок - пусть имеют их с бумажных носителей, а фсе что в интернетах - априори бесплатно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это ж сколько мороки, с бумагой. а тут сделал один раз файлик. и тиражируй прибыль
<artus> если человек потратился на типографию, тираж, реализацию - он просто обязан получить за эжто вознаграждение. если он сделал ктрл-ц & ктрл-в  и хочет за это бабок - он душевнобольной. а мнения душевнобольных меня вообще не
<artus> волнуют )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> все равно перед печатью в электронном виде текст и макет имеются
<artus> ну они же в виде цифровых копий для ленивих и обремененных сознанием долга продаютцо в виде цифровых копий. а кому не лень поискать и стянуть торент - пусть ищут и качают ) безвоздмездно) ибо ниодна цифровая копия не стоит
<artus> того что за нее хотят)
<andrex> че его учить
<andrex> ubuntuhelp, hi
<ubuntuhelp> Привет! Добро пожаловать на канал #ubuntu-ru
<artus> andrex, а тутть какой ща бот? кстати, дай мне полистать его внутрянку. я на линухе и с норм каналом уже :D можно и покапатцо ))
<andrex> жак гит же
<andrex> а тут какой был
<artus> andrex, я про забитые алиасыы
<artus> ну я думал ты лектора подсадил
<andrex> нет лектор пока спит
<andrex> да и чтоб его подасадить нада бунту убрать
<andrex> )
<andrex> а пока никто не хотит это делать
<artus> а лектора на хост бунту не воткнуть?
<andrex> дак агафонов молчит
<andrex> зачем его втыкать то можно просто пропатчить бунтухелпа лиморскими патчами
<andrex> и все
<andrex> и будет он опять обновляться как ивой и косяки некоторые уйдут
<andrex> к примеру со скобками и питоном ваще
<artus> наадо пропатчить. определенно.
<andrex> дак он шелл недает и сам не хотит ниче да и отвечает раз в сто лет)
<andrex> могбы просто даже воткнуть бота и конфиги подцепить с бд от хелпа)
<andrex> ибо супибот мертв
<andrex> https://github.com/ProgVal/Limnoria а вот форк
<andrex> поправленый и обновляющийся)
<andrex> и им можно либо пропатчить текущего либо накатить поновой и конфиги  старого воткнуть
<artus> агаа
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кто нить знает, на гитхабе есть формат личных сообщений?
<artus> врятли
<andrex> да нету
<andrex> можно на мыло писать или в issues
<andrex> лучше второе)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мыло хозяин не указал, вопрос не подходит в категорию  issues
<andrex> дак он там че один?
<andrex> да яб всерано написал)
<andrex> пойду ведро обновлю заодно выкорчую радиски
<artus> кстати, о целительной силе спирта :D на радиомыше думл что помер микрик на клик колесиком, распотрошил, думал уже выпаять и поменять. а потом чет подумал и залил нафиг спиртом, в надежде что тактовая кнопка просто засралась
<artus> со временем. дык она ожилаа :D и радаваит пуще прежнего ))
<andrex> бывает)
<andrex> нада безногому посоветовать спиртом помазаться)
<artus> но я так уже настроился своим юсб паяльником потыкать в грызуна, а он негодяй ожил :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не переделывал паяльник?
<SergeyIT> к революции 17 года готовитесь?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как?
<SergeyIT> бота править собираетесь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ааа
<andrex> в 17 году зп платить перестанут по этому я буду собирать бота в гараже)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это они
<andrex> против человекаф
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, резистор на 600 кил впаял чтоб попустить чуствительность, вернее 2 по 320 последовательно, подтянул +5 на ногу микрухи
<andrex> пошла вода в дом >>> Emerging (2 of 2) sys-kernel/linux-4.8.12::andrex
<artus> теперь ложных страбатываний нет, только от касания шарика ) ибо от зарядника он все время включенн был, видать от наводок, и прям до красна раскочигаривался)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну да, 500 градусов не шутки. я про переделку на атмегу
<artus> не, меги нету. моожет как нить соберусь
<artus> наверно у китайсев закажу еще один и мегу заодно. правда еще и програматор нужен
 * andrex reboot
 * andrex туть
<artus> какой ты шустрый :D
<aleksei`> ребут 2 мин, норм
<andrex> Linux tux 4.8.12 #1 SMP Fri Dec 2 20:19:25 +08 2016 федроооо)
 * andrex больше делать нечего кроме как писюнами меряться)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> фии. 4.8 я тут одним глазом про 4.11 видел
<rapidsp> ребутами меряться :)
<andrex> да ты next сразу ставь че уж
<JohnDoe_71Rus> с ноутом что то творится. иногда нормально ребутится и выключается а иногда зависает на сплеше, диск не дергает и надо кнопочу жать
<andrex> если соберется)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и зависнуть может, на ровном месте
<andrex> с acpi наверное чето твариться
<andrex> может он питальник вырубает и ждет кнопку)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> виктория говорит с винтом нормально. мемтест проходит.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: чаво?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> закономерности действий и зависания не выявлено
<aleksei`> JohnDoe_71Rus, бубунта 14 или 16? ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: ну вот например. неделю нормально в гиберней уходит/приходит. а захочу ребутнуть или выключить, показывает lubutu с кружочками и жми кнопку
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 14
<aleksei`> и ноут делл?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> dell 1501
<aleksei`> )))
<aleksei`> такая же фигня, вэлкам в клуб
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и при старте про dell сигнатуре ругается
<aleksei`> именно на делах такая фигня
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но блин, в гиберней то нормально. крышку опустил он заснул
<aleksei`> я уже с 14 лтски борюсь с этим, всё никак
<aleksei`> и закономерности никакой
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ага
<aleksei`> подозреваю что биос мозг парит и именно с бубунтой
<JohnDoe_71Rus> биос почти окаменел, 2007 год
<aleksei`> дебиан, арч, роса, минт - всё окай
<aleksei`> как бубунта, так всё
<aleksei`> но тем не менее делл офф партнёр убунту ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> офф = самоустранился
<aleksei`> оффиц. - так понятнее? )
<andrex> говнодел ненужон у мня на работе у всех их какието железяные проблемы)
<andrex> УВСЕХ) причем на некоторых появились через пол года год
<aleksei`> а чёт да, последнее время делл не радует совсем
<andrex> ремонтировать их дороже чем списать
<andrex> да это не последнее время
<andrex> а уже лет 5 как
<andrex> ))
<aleksei`> ну это не так давно
<aleksei`> )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> моя не попадает в этот несчастливый диапазон
<andrex> яб сказал как появились ак и говнякают фигню
<aleksei`> зато у нас их навалом на витринах сейчас и все с бубунтой 14 )
<andrex> :D
<andrex> также как гигабайт говнякает материнки с массовыми браками
<andrex> особенно на контролеры усб
<aleksei`> ну не знаю, юзаю гигабайты с 2003 года - никаких проблем
<aleksei`> хотя у нас скорее всего китайский китай плдделаный в китае, может они научились норм делать )
<artus> andrex, https://the-bosha.ru/2016/05/23/webtorrent-bittorrent-klient-s-podderzhkoi-dlna-chromecast-i-airplay-pozvoliaiushchii-smotret-video-iz-torrent-faila-bez-skachivaniia/ есть еще вот такая штука
<andrex> ну без скачивания улыбает)
<artus> andrex, https://itmages.ru/image/view/5266851/c181518b агааа, еще как улыбает))
<artus> andrex, в принципе перфликс еще и в наутилусоскрипт суетцо, так что прям совсем кнопкодавство сплошное можно сделать)
<artus> вернее мышкотычестцо
<artus> *тво
<andrex> да для него плагин есть для браузера
<andrex> такшто можно ваще по цылкам жмякать и все)
<andrex> artus, ты чаго там мудриш)
<andrex> опять случайно виртуалку прихлопнул?
<artus> andrex, неее, это нияяя :)
<andrex> а я вырубил рамдиск)
<andrex> andrex@tux ~ % zgrep DEV_RAM /proc/config.gz
<andrex> # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set
<andrex> такими темпами ваще от ядра останетсятока пару дров и кусок коа)
<andrex> потом поменяю проц и не взлетит)
<andrex> или комп)
<artus> uu
<artus> гг
<andrex> хотя про цомп уже не взлетит)
<andrex> собрано чисто под бук ну и куча хлама осталась которой я еще не понял нада она ии нет мне)
<andrex> правда нечаянно както иптаблес выкорчева)
<andrex> пьяный был видать)
<artus>  andrex совсем скучно? ))
<andrex> да
<andrex> ну мне ваще адски скучна если я lfs строил года 2 назад)
<artus> а я мяско замариноваль ^_^
<andrex> гад
<andrex> а мне подруген привезла ведро мяса с деревни стоит досих пор)
<artus> дык нафига тебе линь мучать, аану вперед мясс жарить)
<andrex> да жарил уже
<artus> надо ещеееее
<andrex> я тут этим мясом 24 на 7 питаюсь блин)
<artus> ууу, так к нему же надо стопашку запотевшую чего нить горячительногооо
<andrex> а завтра ченить замудрю)
<veshka> .../quote codepage cp1251 à êàê òóò UTF8 ?
<ubuntuhelp> veshka! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<veshka> [21:15:03] <ubuntuhelp> veshka! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat ..... 404
<artus> эт чего за?
<veshka> Change your codepage on the fly: /quote codepage cp1251 (for Windows) .... what?
<veshka> UTF-8 - command?
<andrex> эх думал дефрагментнуть хомяк а ему ненада
<veshka> ?
<veshka> ne ponimay
<artus> чего не понимаеш?
<andrex> veshka, what client&
<veshka> kak izmenit'
<veshka> pIRC
<artus> юзай хексчат
<veshka> na osnove mIRC 6.16
<artus> ну знать читай инструкцию к своему чатику)
<andrex> UTF-8 support was added in mIRC version 6.17
<andrex> lol
<andrex> !utf
<ubuntuhelp> Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<veshka> na chan@nick serv est' komanda .... tipa /quote codepage cp1251 ... kak pravilno?
<artus> ну нааверно utf-8 :D
<andrex> artus, он дурак да?
<veshka> Òåìà èëè ðàçäåë, êîòîðóþ Âû èùåòå, îòñóòñòâóåò èëè íåäîñòóïíà äëÿ âõîäà.
<ubuntuhelp> veshka! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<andrex> veshka, mirc tvoey versii ne umeet utf
<artus> use hexchat
<andrex> !utf | veshka
<ubuntuhelp> veshka: Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<andrex> и ваще
<andrex> !mirc
<ubuntuhelp> Это большое зло. Советуем Вам удалить это поделие.
<veshka> cherez sait poprobuy.....
<andrex> давно бы
<andrex> и винду свою почистить пусть от мирц вирусни всякой напичканой в эту сборку)
<artus> есть же хексчат, свободный, бесплатный, наахрена эти поделия юзать
<veshka> снова привет
<andrex> да
<veshka> есть проблема .... много текста...
<artus> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com http://hastebin.com http://termbin.com
<veshka> Тип ЦП                                            Intel Celeron 420, 1600 MHz (8 x 200)       Системная плата                                   Gigabyte GA-G31M-ES2L v1  (2 PCI, 1 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x16, 2 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Video, Gigabit LAN)       Чипсет системной платы                            Intel Bearlake G31       Системная память                                  1013 М
<veshka> не могу поставить даже MATE:(
<andrex> пфф
<aleksei`> а сейчас что из под доса он?
<artus> огаа
<veshka> блин
<artus> что, опять *?
<veshka> йота на минималке и вылетаю...
<aleksei`> стоит хрюндель у него, а мейт не тянет чтоль? о_0
<artus> кранчбанг наше все на таком убожестве
<andrex> veshka, All that support x86 architectures anyhow. There's no wrong processor for Linux, as long as it's powerful enough to support the distro.
<veshka> ubuntu-16.04-desktop-i386, lubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64, ubuntu-mate-16.10-desktop-i386, дошёл до Папируса....
<andrex> o start, I'd recommend the old favourites - Fedora, openSUSE, Arch, and when you feel ready to dive right into the deep end, Gentoo or Slackware.
<veshka> и не могу :(
<andrex> юзай 12.4
<aleksei`> ну можно накатить линь без иксов, фоткнуть вичат и радовацо жизни
<andrex> юольше у тя ниче не встанет
<artus> это как надо укуритцо чтоб 16ю бунту на это натягивать :D
<artus> andrex, встанет :) но не бунта)
<aleksei`> artus, ну бех иксов норм будет
<artus> veshka, https://www.bunsenlabs.org/
<andrex> ну я говорю) нужно чето старое или под аптимизаию
<veshka> мне Х хоть по минималке надо, не консоль....но и не Юнити...
<artus> нуу бунш нифига не старый, там джези вроде как
<andrex> ну оптимизирован
<andrex> veshka, и да твой проц не умеет x64
<artus> ну ясен фиг, это жде не бубунта)
<aleksei`> а хде-то я читал что есть андроид для PC
<andrex> yfabu ytye;ysq
<andrex> нафиг ненужный
<veshka> [21:36] <andrex> veshka, и да твой проц не умеет x64 .... я знаю .... были советчики на Рунете ....
<artus> veshka, дык у тебя же еже адекватная мать, че не поставиш проц повеселее?
<veshka> я докатился, хочу Папирус с флешки, но застопорился, хелпаните...
<artus> он же вообще копейки, по цене брелка )
<artus> нафига тебе паппи? оно же унылое
<veshka> http://wiki.puppyrus.org/users/sewar/start1 .... на 8 шаге не понимаю....
<andrex> veshka, тебе ссылку дали что ставить
<artus> veshka, и вроде каак даже у тебя ксеон становитцо, так что вобще самолет мона собрать)
<andrex> флешку создать чтоли?
<veshka> <artus> ... комп рабочий....я на офисном компе...
<veshka> ДА!!!!
<andrex> unetbotin lili etc
<artus> и вобще, я чет не помню чтоб тут был филиал паппи :) хотя скучно , не спорю)
<andrex> кто ваще этой фигней длает флешки
<artus> cat zzz.iso > /dev/sdc или где оно у тебя там
<andrex> у него винда я так понял))
<veshka> <artus>, причём филиал? просто достало.....об стену башкой...
<veshka> ХП
<andrex> ну юай что я те сказал или реж болванку
<veshka> [21:39] <andrex> unetbotin lili etc ... Юнит не пашет тут .... пробовал
<veshka> Руфус работает
<artus> veshka, жа дам единственную адекватную тулзу, погодь
<andrex> ша он даст)
<andrex> мне тож интересно) я уже забыл когда делал флехи под виндой
<veshka> ubuntu-16.04-desktop-i386 ...почему на моём железе даже лайф не идёт?
<artus> veshka, https://sourceforge.net/projects/win32diskimager/
<andrex> не поддерживается
<andrex> veshka,
<andrex> бунтой
<artus> потому что камень у тебя говно
<andrex> больше
<veshka> хм...из ядра убрали?
<andrex> нет
<andrex> выше
<veshka> ?
<andrex> 22:43:22         artus │ потому что камень у тебя говно
<artus> andrex, хотя фигли, он Набор команд64-bit
<veshka> знаю... не выбирал
<artus> http://ark.intel.com/ru/products/29734/Intel-Celeron-Processor-420-512K-Cache-1_60-GHz-800-MHz-FSB
<artus> но смысла нет от слова совсем)
<andrex> да
<veshka> потому до Папируса и докатился
<andrex> да нафиг те папирус
<artus> а я п воткнул какой нить e5420 ценой в 300 рублев, и радовался зверьмашине)
<artus> veshka, я выше дал линк на буншен, не извращайся с этими убогими папирусами
<andrex> 22:34:57         artus │ veshka, https://www.bunsenlabs.org/
<veshka> да чтоб работать....ХП можно....но и тут тормозит, а никсы можно подпилить...
<artus> а памяти сколько у тя?
<veshka> [21:43] <artus> veshka, https://sourceforge.net/projects/win32diskimager/ .....пусто
<veshka> гиг
<veshka> Системная память                                  1013 Мб  (DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM)
<artus> ну норм, я на буншене на 512 жил)
<artus> и даже в огнелисе 2 десятка открытых вкладок имел :)
<andrex> я на бунте 512 жил)
<andrex> правда это было 8.*
<artus> правда свапился само собой, ноо вполне, когда до гига добил вобще стало нормально)
<veshka> потому папика и хотел, он же живет в Раме....
<andrex> эээ
<andrex> ну да ну да
<veshka> а если лайф-Убунту? спасёт?
<andrex> рама нет нифига мы еще будем систему в рам сувать))
<veshka> с флеш?
<andrex> ну да
<andrex> хотябы
<artus> аааа, какая наркомания D:
<andrex> у тебя нет одной ноги зачем тебе вторая давай отпилим)
<veshka>  <artus> ....с моим то железом....мазохизм :)
<andrex> делай давай уже ченить
<veshka> http://wiki.puppyrus.org/users/sewar/start1 ...... помогите с 8 пунктом ....или я сопьюсь :(
<artus> с твоим железом рам надо разгрузить, а ты херней страдаеш )
<artus> и ваще, ща начну за упоминания паппи банить :D
<veshka> <artus> .... как же разгрузить? под консоль? MC ?
<artus> не, ну ты издиваешся? сколько раз тебе кидать линк?
<aleksei`> )))
<aleksei`> это наркомания ...
<veshka> <artus> и ваще, ща начну за упоминания паппи банить :D   .... можешь банить, но я пришёл за хелпом СЮДА ....
<aleksei`> veshka, тут канал бубунты как бы ...
<artus> беншен, он же бывший кранч, адекватный дебиан с открытокоробкой который кушает 114 метров , если ничего не запускать. все остальное только софт жрет
<veshka> <aleksei`> это наркомания ...   ... это пиво ;)
<artus> veshka, каким раком паппи к этому каналу относитцо?
<veshka> никс :)
<artus> и о какой помощи может быть речь если ты не внемлеш советам
<artus> хреникс
<aleksei`> artus, так и мейт из коробки 200 хавает
<andrex> ты про мяту?
<veshka> <artus> ... не кипятись ....хелпани по-шагово, плиз, как блондинку...
<andrex> ты тоже писатель)
<aleksei`> andrex, ну мята там или роса, да и на бубунту мейт накатить можно
<andrex> да ты невнимателен...
<andrex> не будет у него работать бунта выше 12*
<aleksei`> ну а на 12 лтску что нельзя мейт накатить?
<veshka> не кипятитесь, получу зряплату, куплю бук и буду тут с квирка под убунтой, но пока этого нет, помогите...
<artus> толи я дурак... я дал линк на образ, я дал линк на адекватную писалку образов на флешку под венду. всего то скачать, нарезать, запустить, погонять в ливке. если оно - проинсталить. чего я не так сказал?
<andrex> ну никак ваще если тока напильником ее стругать в хлам
<aleksei`> чёт я думал что дела там лучше обстоят
<aleksei`> ну так росу можно с мейтом сразу
<andrex> да дали уже че ставить
<andrex> оно никак не собирется)
<andrex> дали че и чем)
<veshka> <artus> ....я не могу скачать :( йота на минималке, неоплачена, логи есть, протрезвею, прочитаю, СЕНКС....
<aleksei`> я вон на ноут старый накатил, C1,4;1gb ram
<aleksei`> летает
<artus> veshka, на 64 килобитах - пока протрезвееш оно и стянет)
<andrex> 128
<andrex> по идее
<andrex> но хотяя оно когда как
<veshka> <aleksei`>я на селке4 сталкера запускал ....но это было литров 1М назад....:( ....
<andrex> кинуть 400 р и подрубить хотяббы мегабит а потом повысить на всю
<andrex> пусть на пару часов)
<andrex> я прям сомневаюсь что он такой уж нищеброд
<andrex> хотяя там на пару недель будет
<veshka> с авито за 4килирубля и нищеброд бук купит
<andrex> умный нищеброд не купит
<veshka> нуждающийся - купит
<artus> умный купит мот :D
<veshka> мот?
<artus> ну да :D
<andrex> и будет кататься пока  голова целая)
<veshka> <artus> ...тебя не затруднит линки в приватку? и что такое мот?
<veshka> ааааа...зимой...ну да...
<SergeyIT> зачем линукс если сети нет?
<veshka> с буком можно купить йоту или религия мне не позволит?
<SergeyIT> у моего бука только вайфай
<veshka> у твоего бука нет УСБ? печалька....:(
<andrex> с буком хоть че можно купить
<andrex> хоть ящик пива
<veshka> <andrex> ...брал 6л...пошла в ход 2 двушка...
<SergeyIT> есть, через телефон могу выйти в сеть, но мне это не надо
<veshka> <SergeyIT> есть, через телефон могу выйти в сеть, но мне это не надо ...... кто чем богат...я и живу-то в ночлежке...
<andrex> в след раз будет мут
<SergeyIT> зачем линукс в ночлежке?
<aleksei`> да бред это всё
<andrex> ага пиво обратно потекло)
<aleksei`> ой
<veshka> в чём нарушение?
<aleksei`> пойду ка я перекурю ...
<veshka> за что войса лишили?
<andrex> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<veshka> <andrex> скажи это в лицо
<veshka> в монитор :)
<andrex> за мат
<artus> @kick veshka проветрись
<andrex> ооо артус стряхнул пылищу со своегоо баномета)
 * artus любовно погладил и водрузил обратно на пыльную полку :D
<veshka> не понял.....мат ГДЕ?
<veshka> 6 литров - это мат?
<veshka> логи подыми!!!
<veshka> я сам был ОПом и понимаю как себя вести на канале...
<artus> прчием тут мат. лехко, и там я увижу нудение про паппилинух. на канале бубунты. ты точно хочеш чтоб я логи поднял ? :)
<aleksei`> эхх, надо сворачивать работу и идти за пЫвом
<artus> вобщем харош нудить, я тооже пива хочуу, нигадаяй :D
<aleksei`> )
<andrex> не за мат а за поведение твое скажи спасибо что тока войс сняли
<andrex> и вобще иди правила читай
<andrex> а лучше пусть выветрится твое пиво) а потом приходи)
 * andrex спать
<veshka> <andrex> девойс и кик  - легко, хелпануть сложнее...
<andrex> уже хелпанули тебе
<artus> ты издеваешся? :D
<andrex> veshka, за обсуждение действи администрации тоже предусмотренно наказание
<artus> прям сплошное гнобление :D
<andrex> artus, да он такой)
 * andrex спать
<veshka> нет...я под-вебинтерфейсом, может тут приватка не работает, не  знаю.... киньте ещё раз ваши линки и я вас покину RTFM....
<aleksei`> veshka, тебе фртус ссылки дал, иди читай
<aleksei`> *артус
<veshka> после обновы страницы их нет
<veshka> это не клиент, где логи....это ВЕБ
<artus> https://sourceforge.net/projects/win32diskimager/ https://www.bunsenlabs.org/
<artus> первым режиш второе )
<veshka> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=#ubuntu-ru
<veshka> СПС
<artus> да незачто, заходи)) и да, вин клиент лучше hexchat юзай
<artus> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru можно найти на http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ или http://logs.ubuntu.ru
<aleksei`> ладно, всем хороших выходных
 * aleksei` отчалил
<veshka> [22:26] <artus> да незачто, заходи)) и да, вин клиент лучше hexchat юзай ....я с пИРКа начинал ....мИРК, КвИРК ....напиг....я пляшу от ресурсов....хотя hexchat не юзал...
<artus> veshka, ну единственный адекватный фришный клиент под винду. а под линем онли weechat наше все)
<veshka> <artus> тут кто-то давал линк, куда большой текст скидывать ....он есть у меня....
<artus> https://hexchat.github.io/
<artus> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com http://hastebin.com http://termbin.com
<veshka> [22:30] <artus> veshka, ну единственный адекватный фришный клиент под винду. а под линем онли weechat наше все) .....хз, мне раньше железо квирк позволяло...
<andrex> artus, :D
<artus> ну квирк под вендой убого выглядит)
<veshka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23568132/
<veshka> немного истории...Руннет...
<andrex> наркоманы блин
<veshka> это прошлое :(
<andrex> руснета в 80 году небыло даже в зачатке)
<andrex> точнее 88
<veshka> хм ...1 j2me клиент?
<veshka> я не про BBS, а ТОЛЬКО ява...
<andrex> а причем тут bbs и ява
<andrex> к ирц)
<artus> это остапа понесло :D
<veshka> там про j2me....или нет?
<andrex> и ява к bbs
<rapidsp> test
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp, Ну понг, и что?
<veshka> <artus>, <andrex> - прошу Вас отредактировать текст...
<veshka> писалось применительно к джаве....
<veshka> к её истории
<veshka> мобильный контент
<veshka> не десктоп
<andrex> а мобильные клиенты дже щас жесть полная
<veshka> [22:43] <andrex> а мобильные клиенты дже щас жесть полная ....именно?
<artus> ну под дроид ном есть
<veshka> [22:44] <artus> ну под дроид ном есть ...как альфаДЖА ...НЕТУ....
<andrex> veshka, хватит месаги копипастить
<artus> veshka, andchat же
 * andrex не утерпел)
<andrex> да есть более менее но всерано они жесть
<veshka> <andrex>я извиняюсь, но ВЕБ-интерфейс, он такой интерфейс.....как могу....
<artus> да чем тебе ендчат не угодил, он же гоодный
<andrex> а на jar что так ваще жесть
<andrex> моги не моги копипастить
<veshka> [22:45] <andrex> veshka, хватит месаги копипастить  .... такое я говорил 10 лет назад, экономил траффик....а щас?
<andrex> а щас это как минимум флуд
<andrex> ой все
<veshka> <andrex> - это АКЦЕНТИРОВАНИЕ на мессаге...
 * andrex уполз отвас подальше
<artus> слабак :D
<andrex> зачем?
<veshka> я нарушаю?
<andrex> artus, так 12 ночи пойду ченить погляжу стграшное?
<artus> вот хитрец
<veshka> я принёс сюда оживление....мало?
<andrex> veshka, вобщето достаточно просто ник указать если к комуто обращаешся а копировать текст на который ты ответил как бы не обязательно мы  вроде не тупые
<veshka> +войс на канал..... какого насели?
<veshka> <andrex> ... сорри, я с веб-интерфейса, т.к. мой пИРК не хавает УТФ8....как могу...
<andrex> 2 раза повторять не буду
<andrex> отмазка не засчитана
 * andrex ушел
 * veshka так и примкнул к другим .... обходя запреты...
<veshka> я так на рунете шутил неделю назад.... прицепился чел...я его в игнор, он на каналы полез.... ну не знал он, что мне там ОП могут дать .... дали, кик+бан, перезашёл....удивлён, матерится....удалили.....вернулся через 10 минут ...удивлён, МАТЕРШЁН, уверен в 
<veshka> теперь мой падаван....а мне НЕИНТЕРЕСНО....^(
<artus> чет у тебя какие то проблемы с капсом
<veshka> пальцем покажи...
<artus> зачем?
<veshka> а зачем предъявил? ;)
<artus> ты пофлудить решил от скуки, или меня подаставать?
<veshka> квирк сюда заходит?
<artus> дык сюда любой клиент заходит
<veshka> <artus> вёсла убери и на себя не греби, а по-флудить......я общаюсь...ИРК для этого?
<artus> @kban --host veshka ок
<andrex> artus, проблемы с ЭГО скоре
<andrex> или ЧСВ
<artus> с головой :)
<andrex> да вродь осень кончилась)
<artus> ну мало ли )) может рецидив)
<andrex> ну хотя руснет же)
<artus> @mode -b *!*@gateway/web/freenode/ip.188.162.15.64
<andrex> artus, а че врем не указал)
<andrex> время*
<artus> зачем?
<andrex> а шоб не разбанивать руками
<artus> ой,
<artus> это еще вспоминаать надоо )
<artus> и таак сойдет :D
<artus> воо, старая добрая класная мультяшка , 9
<andrex> @help kabn
<andrex> @help
<ubuntuhelp> (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<andrex> @help channel kban
<ubuntuhelp> (channel kban [<channel>] [--{exact,nick,user,host}] <nick> [<seconds>] [<reason>]) -- If you have the #channel,op capability, this will kickban <nick> for as many seconds as you specify, or else (if you specify 0 seconds or don't specify a number of seconds) it will ban the person indefinitely. --exact bans only the exact hostmask; --nick bans just the nick; --user bans just the (1 more message)
<andrex> artus, вспомнил?
<artus> не, тут чет букв много :D
<artus> да и вобще, буду я еще с вебгейтом заморачиватцо :D
<andrex> )
<andrex> ладно все я спать нафиг
<Priestov> ого написали
<Priestov> вечер добрый
<artus> минус длинной бороды - вместе с спагетти лезет в рот :D
<artus> andrex, давай чудовище, топай)
<artus> добрый)
<andrex> нетты
<Priestov> а кто живет на дебиане?
<artus> йааа
<andrex> он
<Priestov> )))
<Priestov> гуд) а чем стретч от джеси отличается?
<Priestov> я к тому, что если стретчивые репы на джеси подтянуть*
<artus> именем :D
<Priestov> и фсе?
<artus> репами , логично?
<Priestov> я вчера попробовал - он меня обругал(
<Priestov> думал может он как то жестко к репам привязан
<artus> он со всеми ниасиляторами так)
<Priestov> все глумитесь...
<artus> огааа ))
<Priestov> ню ню)))
<Priestov> убунтухелп называется)
<artus> зачем тебе те репы?
<Priestov> там 5 кеды есть.. хочу затестить
<artus> каакой вопрос - тааакой ответ))
<artus> укажи из какой репы ставить
<artus> только сразу могу забитцо - все сломаеш)
<Priestov> ну заново поставлю)))
<Priestov> тренировки то никто не отменял)
<artus> aptinstall -t имярепы четенадо
<Priestov> ага
<artus> ноо кеды ненужны)
<Priestov> чё это?
<artus> глючное поделие )
<Priestov> вот сомтри - ты сказал МАТЕ зомби гномовидно
<artus> дааже самый ярый адепт и проповедник кед - Рейден свалил на венду :D
<Priestov> е*
<Priestov> я проверил, согласился... ибо крашиться...
<Priestov> вот гнометри неосилил
<artus> да что там осилять тоооо :D каак можно поломать работающую искаропки систему :)
<Priestov> да хватит уже издеваться над убогими)))
<artus> а все почему, потому что нефиг прыгать по крайностям)) воозьми и в чем то одном разберись)
<Priestov> отакое... а ка же попробовать?
<Priestov> а потом разбираться, что больше к душе лягло
<Priestov> или лигло?
<Priestov> или легло)))
<artus> хы, тыкатцо пока не упрешся в то что ты сломать не сможеш? :D
<artus> ну тогда поставь себе openbox :D
<Priestov> уже было
<Priestov> очень нравичо
<artus> там полтора конфига, упороть его оочень проблематично)
<Priestov> нравицо*
<artus> ну дык, как после коробки могут нравитцо кеды ))
<Priestov> но не все на нем адекватно пашет
<artus> все )
<Priestov> та лан... Кеды для меня были самым первым DE
<Priestov> а от гнова всегда поташнивало
<Priestov> гнома*
<artus> и каак ты после этого на мате смог смотреть? :D
<Priestov> та отож)
<artus> ну кеды и у меня были первым де, на шапке , на мандрейке , на сусе лохматого года, только нафиг болше с ними связыватцо )
<Priestov> че?
<artus> а гномошел каак коробка только круче)
<Priestov> делись
<artus> чем делитцо?
<Priestov> че не хочешь с ним связываццо?
<artus> да потому что избыточно накручено всякого и переодически чето отваливаетцо
<Priestov> а в гномшел нет такого?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Awesome!
<artus> Priestov, не, чему тут падать? :D
<artus> есть одня загадочная болячка правда, при выключении может зависнуть в каких то случаях, нооо это каая то трабла системд а не гнома. или я просто изратился с настройками хибернейта неправильно. вобщем к де не относитцо )
<artus> а толстые заголовки окон - тему меняеш и они уже не толстые :) вобщем кастомизируй нехочу )
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, pekwm!!!
<artus> весит аж метр :D и ааж целых 3 конфига, на весь вм :D
<artus> такс, чет вастерленд 2 на нуводровах тупит. надыть сделать бекап и натянуть проприетарные невидию
<artus> жааль леха забил и потерялся, он всякие вкусняшки ваял для гнома
<artus> о, нашел где время записи лечитцо, няяя
<artus> тякс, glxgears 9к fps на невидия дровах показываеть, в приинципе пойдеть
<Sergey_IT> не мучай видяху - 3 декабря -  Всемирный день компьютерной графики
<artus> до 3го еще дожить надо :D
<artus> я не муучаю, я так, дрова на видево поставил только)
<artus> а у тебя чего инетерсного?
<Sergey_IT> ничего нового...
<Sergey_IT> работы много... в отпуск бы
<artus> что останавливает? )
<Sergey_IT> надо
#ubuntu-ru 2016-12-03
<tomfarr> дратути
<andrex> чавооо то уг стоит 400 р) ну нафиг
<tomfarr> что за уг?
<andrex> буквы
<andrex> artus, зацени бяку https://www.codeux.com/textual/private/images/v600media/YosemiteDarkThumbnail.jpg :D
<tomfarr> https://monitoriks.com/images/2016/12/03/SNIMOKEKRANA2016-12-03V8.25.03.png
<tomfarr> это же просто великолепно
<andrex> https://i.imgur.com/NzFLqWb.png Да)
<tomfarr> ну вот позавчера я поставил гнобунту 16.10 и мне не понравилось
<tomfarr> максоь удобнее
<tomfarr> и красивше
<tomfarr> чото все какие то вялые сутра
<tomfarr> andrex нечего ответить?
<andrex> пфф я даже не собирался
<andrex> https://i.imgur.com/6Fol1CP.png
<andrex> касивости ему нравятся
<andrex> как девка прям)
<tagezi> утра всем
<andrex> да
<tomfarr> что это за уг?
<andrex> твой эпл уг
<andrex> а это вичат
<andrex> tomfarr, зачем тебе мак?
<tomfarr> удобно, быстро, комфортно, сухо
<andrex> я просил зачем а не почему
<andrex> ты логи загрузки видел его? иам все сухо и комфортно)
<tomfarr> смотреть вложики, качать музычку, заливать ее в айпод, читать джойреактор, чатиться, слушать музыку, смотреть порно, монтировать видео
<andrex> а ты яблочный раб понятно)
<tomfarr> с чего это?
<tomfarr> а зачем тебе линь?
<andrex> все  вопросов больше не имею)
<tomfarr> зачем тебе линь?
<tomfarr> что ты на лине делаешь такого чего я на маке не могу?
<andrex> работать
<tomfarr> так вот и я работаю
<tomfarr> могу даже в МС Офис файлы делать
<tomfarr> в гимпе графики рисовать
<tomfarr> могу по ssh по серверам ходить
<andrex> а кодить можеш?
<tomfarr> могу и покодить немного
<tomfarr> while (i++){ if I!=0;};
<tagezi> переменная не определена :)
<tomfarr> а ну да $i
<tagezi> кодеры блин...
<tomfarr> да я и не стремился как то
<tagezi> ещё и языки программирования в голове все смещаны
<andrex> ну а нафига тогда он нужен помимо ванильнойго оформления и типо комфорта  мифического?
<tomfarr> andrex я тебе написал свою сферу применения
<tomfarr> там около 10 действий
<andrex> ну это я могу и тут
<tomfarr> [09:37:47] tomfarr:	смотреть вложики, качать музычку, заливать ее в айпод, читать джойреактор, чатиться, слушать музыку, смотреть порно, монтировать видео
<andrex> это любой виндузятник может)
<tomfarr> монтить видео ты на лине не можешь там нет нормального редактора
<andrex> tomfarr, пересобери ядро)
<tomfarr> нах?
<andrex> или пересобери ссш с новым ssl
<tomfarr> я сей час серверов не арендую
<andrex> а причем тут сервера
<tomfarr> а зачем мне что-то пересобирать если все сразу в brew пересобранноре?
<andrex> ну ладно поверю
<andrex> и да в лине можно спокойно и скринкастить и видосы обрабатывать
<andrex> а мак ваще для музыкантов и дизайнеров
<andrex> а остальное так фигня и понты какието)
<tomfarr> а самая удобная прога для видео редакторинга в маке файнал кут про
<tomfarr> а самый удобный уй в маке
<andrex> на маковском железе склеивать видео это жесть какаято)
<tomfarr> у меня немаковское железо и клею видео только в путь
<tomfarr> а на лине все редахторы падали
<andrex> а ты еще и пират
<tomfarr> ну нет пока денег...
<tomfarr> вот в понедельник на собеседование
 * andrex пошел отправлять логи в БМСТМ УМВД
<tomfarr> давайдавай
<andrex> а че) сам себе и отправлю
<tomfarr> угу
<tomfarr> пойду чайник поставлю
<andrex> шоб тя током ошпарило там
<andrex> @voice tomfarr
<andrex> да за мат
<tomfarr> какой мат?
<andrex> а выше почитай свои сообщения
<tomfarr> не буду. Лень мне
<tomfarr> могу просто уйти.
<andrex> @ban *!*textual*@*
<andrex> @mode +b *!*textual*@*
<andrex> да пожалйста
<andrex> tagezi, как там твое ничего?
<tagezi> ну
<tagezi> короче всё могло быть лучше, но есть как есть
<andrex> :D
<andrex> а собственно какого ваще тока тролит и ничего больше
<andrex> @mode +q-b $a:tomfarr *!*textual*@*
<tola> ДОбрый день.
<tola> У меня проблема возникла, прошу помощи
<tola> :)
<tola> http://forum.xubuntu-ru.net/index.php?topic=1422.0
<tola> У меня стоит xubuntu 16.10. Не работает звук. В наушниках. Другими способами не пробовал. но наушники точно работают (проверял на мп3 плеере) В пульсаудио показывает, что звук работает (при воспроизведении аудио ползунок бегает). В альсамиксер показывает, что нау
<tola> шники отключены. Ссылка на форум, там скрин альсамиксер.
<tola> меня видно?
<andrex> мы не иеем отношения к данному ресурсу)
<andrex> дак включи его
<tola> к сожалению я не знаю, как это сделать
<tola> пробовал разные кнопки нажимать, ничего не изменялось
<andrex> у тя написано что он в муте
<andrex> нужно стрелками на него встать и другими стрелками включить)
<andrex> либо в настройках звука фз где это в гуях)
<tola> не работает ) Стрелкой выбрал наушники, жму стрелку вверх, не робит.
<andrex> amixer -c 0 sset 'Headphone Jack Sense' unmute
<andrex> фьшчук --help
<andrex> amixer --help
<andrex> итд
<tola> показывает, что наушники вкл, но не настраивается громкость
<tola> копаю амиксер
<tola> короче проблема, наушники включились, а громкость не натраивается
<tola> там написано playback-chsnnels: mono. А на других элементах: Левый Правый. Понимаю, что нужн сделать левый-правый на наушниках
<andrex> ыыы купил шеньчжень и\о все прощай мир)
<Sergey_IT> что купил? (
<andrex> симулятор китайца
<andrex> http://store.steampowered.com/app/504210/?l=russian
<svoy> ребят кто подскажет как поставить стим? приложение скачалось встало но не запускается
<andrex> из консоли пускай и смотри че говорит
<andrex> обычно ставится без всяких танцев с бубнами
<svoy> вылает 5 ошибок...
<andrex> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=205249.0
<svoy> тут можно кидать копии текста?ъ
<andrex> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com http://hastebin.com http://termbin.com
<svoy> Running Steam on ubuntu 16.04 64-bit
<svoy> STEAM_RUNTIME is enabled automatically
<svoy> Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(0)
<svoy> что то вот такое выдает
<andrex> !steam is <reply> Магазин приложений и игр. Установка: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/steam Обсуждение, ешение проблем: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=205249.0
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, andrex
<svoy> libGL error: unable to load driver: r600_dri.so
<svoy> и посмле ряд вот таких ошитбок
<andrex> читай ссылку которую дал там проблема описана
<andrex> либо вот https://askubuntu.com/questions/614422/problem-with-installing-steam-on-ubuntu-15-04/614458 прям носом
<svoy> а тоже самое на русском можно?(((
<andrex> гугул транслейт в помощ
<andrex> !no steam is <reply> Магазин приложений и игр. Установка: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/steam Обсуждение, роешение проблем: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=205249.0
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that andrex
<andrex> sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-dri:i386
<andrex> и да на форуме сразу написано в первой теме что делать)
 * andrex под столом
<svoy> не поддерживает архитектуру j38б
<andrex> sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<andrex> либо echo "foreign-architecture i386" > /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch
<Sergey_IT1> andrex, вот скажи, как это может быть, настройки сети для 2-х компов одинаковые (кроме IP), а роутер говорит, что одна подключена static, а другая dhc
<Sergey_IT1> p
<Sergey_IT1> обе статически подключаю
<svoy> стим запустил обновление но самапрограма так и не запускается
<svoy> ребят не работает хром выдает ошибкку ssl что делать?
<Quest2010> Здравствуйте.
<Quest2010> Подскажите Skylake с Ubuntu уже дружит ?
<Quest2010> и как Ubuntu относится к серверам HP Proliant ML10, 30
<Quest2010> В списке к серверу Ubuntu не фигурирует но есть CentOs7 и прочие представители rpm
<svoy> ва как поменять rpm??
<Quest2010> ЧТо ?:
<svoy> блин сейас попробую обьяснить...
<svoy> я раньше был на линукс 17.3 вроде роса там была замена вроде основнова протокола из за которого не работал стим
<svoy> сейчас япоставил стим он скачал обновления но не запустился
<Quest2010> 17.3 наверное минт?
<svoy> помимо этого не работает и хром выдает ошибку
<svoy> да он самый
<svoy> вот сижу сейчас ипытаюсь сообразить как мне запусть стим и запустить хром...уже многое попробовал с сайтов а вот толку оказалось не много
<svoy> максимум добился того что стим обновился пару раз
<Quest2010> стим клиент с сайта стима ?
<svoy> первый был с сайта потом он обновился в менеджере приложений убунту а после скачал основную обнову
<svoy> и не запускается
<svoy> при попытке запуск через терминал выдает ряд ошибок а я пока что в этом не зуб ногой...
<Quest2010> сейчас всё ещё мит стоит ?
<svoy> нет уже убунту 16.04
<svoy> до 16.10 не стал обновлять уж больно много глюков пошло
<Quest2010> попробуй от сюда запустить  /home/"пользователь"/.steam/bin
<svoy> а в этом уже успел понытыка все чтоможно и где можно сижу и думаю я не грохну так систему..
<svoy> это через консоль вписывать?
<artus> такс, че тут интересненького-с
<Quest2010> Подскажите Skylake с Ubuntu уже дружит ?
<Quest2010> и как Ubuntu относится к серверам HP Proliant ML10, 30
<Quest2010> В списке к серверу Ubuntu не фигурирует но есть CentOs7 и прочие представители rpm
<artus> а чего они не дружили и как оно должно относитцо?
<Quest2010> ести HP не пишет что работает может быть всякое
<artus> что может?
<Quest2010> ставиться но не запускается
<Quest2010> или не ставится
<artus> с какого перепуга?
<Quest2010> поэтому спрашиваю может кто пользуется
<artus> ты ось и биос не путаеш ?
<Quest2010> нет
<artus> а мне кажетцо что да ))
<artus> или в скайлейке ввели новые инструкции без которых последнее ядро бунты не будет работать?
<Quest2010> неважно есть опыт скажи что да работает или нет не работает зачем меня лечить ?
<artus> причем тут вообще камень, и пакетный манагер :D
<artus> да потому что ты бред несеш )
<Quest2010> :-* я бландиго
<artus> заметно :D
<Quest2010> когда нР не хочет чтобы с его железом кто то не работал оно лего может не работать
<artus> оно может не работать на уровне железа, биоса. причем тут ядро линуха к камню?
<artus> и чем отличаетцо ядро той же центоси от бунты?
<artus> чет каакой то подозрительный пролаг в вичатике. все страньше и страньше
<Quest2010> например вот такое бывает http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=44244
<Quest2010> простой вопрос работает и ладно зачем разводить теорию
<JohnDoe_71Rus> HP не делает железо, верней не делает процы. а интел не рискнет делать что бы их железки не работали с линукс
<Quest2010> HP делает прошивки через которые ОС  управляют железками
<Quest2010> и эти прошивки умеют разное
<Quest2010> в основном вендорлок
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если ты про леново и uefi то это проделки мелкомягких
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и они эту бяку исправили
<artus> Quest2010, причем здесь мобильный версии процов к серверам? :D
<Quest2010> мне не важно кто именно что делает важно только запускал ли кто на такой железке скажем 16.04 и какие были результаты буду рад услышать что всё хорошо работало.
<Quest2010> я привёл пример глюков работы с железом ядра
<artus> это не глюки примеров работы , это ракорукость организации режима энергосбережения в конкретных сериях процов)
<Quest2010> и в чём разница ?
<artus> для которых нужны спец пляски дабы включить нафиг никому ненужные фичи)
<Quest2010> это не глюк это фича :-)
<artus> в том что штатные функции не обрезаных процов в лине работают штатно)
<artus> и да, в чем пробелммы поставить и проверить?
<Quest2010> я понял  спасибо.
<artus> дажее турбобуст интела прикручиваетцо по желанию )) хотя в стоке его вроде как нет. и на венде его в стоке нет, для этого спец асусовские утилки надо. но по сути - это ненужныю блаж ))
<Quest2010> для того чтобы продать что нибудь не нужное, нужно сначала купить что нибудь не нужное (Кот Матроскин (C))
<Quest2010> а у нас денег нет.
<artus> а чего строите?
<Quest2010> 1с+Postgresql
<artus> ксеоны е3 е5 на 2011 в двухголовую мать и не парить моск :)
<Quest2010> не это круто нас мало 10 ч. пока и e3 1240 должно хватать
<artus> да даже x5650 - 5670 на 1366 заглаза ))
<Quest2010> только вот ссыкотно V5 есть упоминания о снижении производительности на новой платформе.
<Quest2010> в сравнении с v3
<Quest2010> сейчас простейшая система легко уходит за 100т. а не хочется из пушки по воробьям то
<artus> у меня не разогнанный x5670 в синебенче 15r 820 попугаев дает :D адын.  на 2.9 частоты :D надо упоротцо и до 4.4 разогнать)
<Quest2010> а в гилёве ?
<artus> а не тестил, чего за тестилка?
<Quest2010> синтетика для 1с
<Quest2010> показывает некий индекс производительности
<Quest2010> и вот на нём много процессорный монстр может легко уступать системе на одном процессоре но с большей частотой
<Quest2010> Спасибо за компанию. Всего Вас П о к а :-)
<ThisIsSparta> hi :)
<valsinats> ThisIsSparta: привет
<valsinats> кременчуг?
<valsinats> теперь это спарта?))
<Kinder-Pingvi> ку)
<Kinder-Pingvi> да, Кременчуг )
<Kinder-Pingvi> то просто мой бот)))
<Kinder-Pingvi> Спарта)
<ThisIsSparta> I'm a small bot :)
<valsinats> Kinder-Pingvi: ))
<Kinder-Pingvi> valsinats, а ты как узнал? )
<valsinats> ты вперед его запускаешь)?
<Kinder-Pingvi> да просто включил irssi потыкаьт )
<valsinats> по айпишнику твоему
<Kinder-Pingvi> я обычно hexchat-ом пользуюсь )
<Kinder-Pingvi> но интересно было)
<Kinder-Pingvi> а... я не через проксик..
<valsinats> вроде бы нет)
<valsinats> светит
<Kinder-Pingvi> точно
<Kinder-Pingvi> а ты каким клиентом пользуешься ?
<valsinats> на минте хекс
<Kinder-Pingvi> hexchat?
<valsinats> на арче кашель
<ThisIsSparta> exit
<artus> че эть было
<Kinder-Pingvi> а как кашель пишется?
<Kinder-Pingvi> artus, хде? :)
<valsinats> artus: спарта жэ
<valsinats> Kinder-Pingvi: quassel
<Kinder-Pingvi> hexchat подозрительно похож на xchat
<valsinats> вроде так
<Kinder-Pingvi> часом это не его форк?
<artus> weechat жеееееее
<valsinats> вичат посимпатишней)
<valsinats> Kinder-Pingvi: где кременчуцкие линуксоиды обитают?)
<Kinder-Pingvi> hexchat )
<valsinats> таки в хексе?
<Kinder-Pingvi> да
<Kinder-Pingvi> да просто привык к нему
<Kinder-Pingvi> лень в консольные чаты переучиваьтся
<Kinder-Pingvi> тут уже просто все налажено )
<Kinder-Pingvi> все хоткеи и так далее )
<Kinder-Pingvi> а вдруг чего забыл быстрее подсмотреть и интуитивно сообразить )
<ThisIsSparta> Nice weechat0
<ThisIsSparta> ni4e tak)
<ThisIsSparta> Kinder-Pingvi: hey
<valsinats>  Kinder-Pingvi что за бот у тебя?
<valsinats> где стащил?
<Kinder-Pingvi> бот это я громко сказал ))
<Kinder-Pingvi> просто тыкаю разные ирц клиенты)
<Kinder-Pingvi> интересно )
<artus> ThisIsSparta, завязывай с транслитом
<ThisIsSparta> прошу прощения :)
#ubuntu-ru 2016-12-04
<schyuka> всем привет
<schyuka> помогите разобраться что к чему, скрипт запустить не могу
<schyuka> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=284637.0
<Wizard> Привет.
<oles> Hi
<Wizard> Привет.
<oles> убунта умеет автоматически подхватывать зависимости при кросс сборке?
<oles> например хочу сбрать один из пакетов под арм
<artus> туц
<penelopa> Понг. Живой!
<artus> хмм, заказал 10 литров спирта :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> бадяжый небось
<artus> нед :) люкс :)
<penelopa> В анус его употребляй, говорят КПД выше будет ;-)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> для протирки контактов
<artus> само собой :D
<penelopa> *HOSPITAL*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: знаешь как правильно наносить тонким слоем на контакты?
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, что именно? побольше флюса, поменьше припоя )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сделать глоток и со звуком хыыы выдохнуть равномерно распределяя мелкодисперсную взвесь спирта по контактам
<artus> а, ты про это, дык само собой :D
<stanislav>  привет!
<stanislav> спам остановили?
<artus> какой?
<stanislav> artus:~>спамил бот в личку
<stanislav> на #freenode топик изменили даже)
<stanislav> Topic for #freenode is "A botnet is PM spamming freenode users. Consider setting user mode +R, which will block PMs from unidentified users (/mode yournickhere +R, or /umode +R)
<artus> эмм, выруби личку :D мне не спамил никто) что за бот? имя сестра )
<stanislav> artus:~>/j #freenode там сейчас об этом все  говорят)
<artus> ай, лень :D
<stanislav> не знаю, что за бот, спамит про педофила
<artus> хыыы, прикольно)
<stanislav> какой-то ник, имя фамилия, если кто знает о нем -- шлепнуть на такой-то канал или адрес сайта
<artus> и че, народ массово не начал шептать? :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> народ начал шептунов пускать :)
<stanislav> вон, кто-то скрин свой скинул ==> http://pasteboard.co/5Po6Fu1Ru.png
<artus> вобщем _xX-ы
<artus> кстати... andrex чего за убот ?
<artus> чет меня прям гинеальная мысля посетила, вытянуть логи канала, и распарсить их на предмет сидящих тут и нислова не сказавших за последние 3-4 года . и наафиг ботов выпилить :D
<artus> испужался :D
<artus> andrex, даавай линуховикторинуу запилим :D
<stanislav> artus:~>т.е. подавляющее большинство здесь боты?
<artus> не, ботов тут пяток. остальные молчуны и просыпаютцо раз в год :)
<stanislav> ну, хотя бы просыпаются)
<Priestov> о
<Priestov> есть и живые)
<Priestov> по личкам тусят)))
<Priestov> а кто че юзает в качестве торрент клиента?
<artus> qbittorent ;t
<artus> *же
<Sergey_IT> ничего, качаю напрямую
<artus> а по быстрому стянуть aria2
<Priestov> )))
<Priestov> делюга не кошерно?
<artus> не
<Priestov> а писалка?
<Priestov> k3d тоже не кошерно?
<artus> нафига она тебе?
<artus> бразеро было вроде
<Priestov> ноут принесли, 1 гиг озу, установлен минт. Ноут ОЧЕНЬ старый
<artus> ка кдоказала прктика - время жизни сд копии - не больше пяти лет :D
<artus> Priestov, ии ? с юсб загрузи)
<Priestov> на линукс гавкают
<Priestov> впрочем как и я)
<Priestov> с юсб не хочет
<Priestov> не видит ни влешку не внешник
<artus> можно вообще без внешних носителей переустановить ось :)
<Priestov> опять какое то садо мазо?
<artus> что значит не видит? хочеш сказать биос не умеет? должен
<artus> последний неумевший комп который я видел был на 3м пне ))
<artus> Priestov, груб то у тебя есть рабочий, можно скормить ему исошник )) с которого будеш ставить систему)
<Priestov> я чето подобное подозревал...
<Priestov> но я не хочу играться)
<Priestov> есть протоптаные тропки
<Priestov> по ним и пойдем
<Priestov> ))
<artus> https://habrahabr.ru/post/118472/
<artus> делов то
<Priestov> ага... читал я
<artus> кстати я так когдато ставил систему))  приичем из под венды сетапил груб4дос, на отдельный раздел, отрезал для положить туда исошку. и ребут , и сетап из образа))
<artus> времени заняло меньше чем я бы нарезал на болванку :D
<Priestov> это когда ты в себе уверен)
<artus> нууу, это было лет 11 тому. я был мегауверен что вариантов никаких, хоть и знаний было не так много ) ну поменьше я бы сказал :D
<artus> вобщем гдавное ввязатцо в драку, а там уже по обстоятельствам)
<Priestov> .... я тогда буду постоянно отгребать))))
<artus> ну если не будеш пытатцо - ничему не научишсо)
<Sergey_IT> что за ноут и что значит старый?
<Priestov> acer extensa 5620z
<Sergey_IT> artus, у меня комп 2003 г., селерон Д, с флешки не грузится, если не подсуетиться...
<artus> Sergey_IT, хочеш сказать он в биосе не умеет usb-zip\hdd\etc ?
<Priestov> evttn
<Priestov> умеет
<Priestov> но не видит
<Priestov> другие компы видят и флешку и диск
<Priestov> а этот не видит
<artus> а что выбрано? и каак грузишся? ))
<Priestov> пробовал устанавливать USB HDD:
<artus> двухголовый пень, да с 3100 видево априори уже умеет флешки кушать)
<Priestov> USB DISK:
<Priestov> тоже не видит
<Sergey_IT>  artus, написано, что может, а с флешки не грузится
<artus> f8-9 и тд, выскакивает меню с чего грузитцо , ты выбираеш usb и не грузитцо? или ты просто ребутиш и надеешся что загрузит?
<Priestov> выбираю USB-HDD, f10, сохраняю. В ребут
<artus> и на что ты надеешся?
<artus> не выбрав с какого устройства грузить :D
<Sergey_IT> надо вставить флешку и ее выбрать в загрузочном меню
<artus> при старте биоса пишет чего жамкнуть чтоб выбрать устройство загрузки
<Priestov> сорян... f8-9 сработало)))
<artus> внезапно да? :D
<Sergey_IT> а у моего не работает (
<Priestov> так а шо
<Priestov> вам же тут зарплату не просто так плотють :D
<artus> Sergey_IT, а на старом я когдато спецом эмулировал флешку как usb-hdd, вроде как grub4dos умел прикидыватцо
<Sergey_IT> тут только по голове дать могут
<artus> Priestov, куда в кассу подходить за зряплатой?
<Sergey_IT> artus: да, я решил давно уже - в основном меню выключаешь все стационарные диски, при загрузке выбираешь флешку и грузится ))
<Priestov> а хз)
<Priestov> я бы и сам подошел)
<Sergey_IT> явная бага БИОСа, но обновлений нет - 2004г. последнее
<artus> Sergey_IT, аа, ьываить )) но грузитцо жее, хоть и не так как должно по человечески)
<artus> Priestov, ну что, запустилось?
<Priestov> ага))) еще грузится установщик виндовс ХР
<Sergey_IT> есть другой - там только через груб4дос получается, нудобно
<Sergey_IT> сегодня почистил своего старичка, температура проца на 15 С меньше стала )
<Priestov> оого
<Priestov> это здорово
<Sergey_IT> не очень, грязюююки было (
<artus> мне чтоб завелся вообще пришлось спиртом мыть :D
<Sergey_IT> что мыть?
<Sergey_IT> проц я спиртом и отчищал от старой пасты
<Sergey_IT> масло в карлсоны влил
<artus> нее, мне вришлось всю мать мыть, ибо не хотела запускатцо. мейби гдет на ногах микруги от пыли и глицерина коза была мелкая и пакостливая
<Priestov> Серег, масло в карлсоны - временная мера) На полгода мксимум
<Sergey_IT> теперь на очереди нетбук, тоже градусов 5 перебирает
<artus> Priestov, ага, ибо надо графитку с них совать. вобщем любое не жидкое, которое центростремительеной выдавливаетцо
<Priestov> графитка в неумелых руках - зло ацкое
<Priestov> она ш токопроводная
<Sergey_IT> как-то не вспомню, когда карслоны менял последний раз, масла надолго хватает...особого
<artus> ну возьми литола, суть то одна, смазка должна быть консистентной)
<artus> Priestov, http://www.deviantart.com/art/Old-Steampunk-3-14-484126648
<Priestov> не... я предпочитаю строгий стиль!
<Priestov> в одном тоне
<Priestov> или в сочетании тонов
<artus> но прикольно же)
<artus> http://pre06.deviantart.net/df31/th/pre/f/2014/166/3/1/haxos_conky_by_daviddavioblue-d7iid2c.png всем конькам коньки :D
<Priestov> ого... вот это он пченюшек подкушал)
<artus> http://orig13.deviantart.net/149d/f/2014/250/3/b/myway_conky_theme_by_allsidesubuntu-d7ycb8r.png а эти стильненькие
<Sergey_IT> вот такое масло использую https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diffusion_pump#Oil_diffusion_pumps
<UNIm95> artus: на таких коньках можно и отъехать
<Sergey_IT> artus: вот загадка дома, 3 компа подключены к роутеру статически, но роутер говорит, что один из компов - dhcp, независимо от загруженной операционки - winXP, убунту 14, 16, 1
<artus> и что, меняет маки?
<artus> * IP
<artus> Sergey_IT, а по макам прибить в дхцп ip на роутере и не заморачиватцо ?
<artus> UNIm95, на первых ?
<UNIm95> artus: угусь
<artus> UNIm95, https://hsto.org/getpro/geektimes/post_images/0e9/d6f/0d9/0e9d6f0d9bc85d8713541e21dde3fb06.png )))
<UNIm95> artus: скриншот мелкий. ничего не видно.
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: может имя компа dhcp?
<Sergey_IT> artus: роутер новый, с настройками не баловались. Имя компа не dhcp
<Sergey_IT> ладно, подумаю... что сделать, работе не мешает )
<artus> ну чтоб не боротцо с дхцпой лучше в ней по макам прибить компам нужный ip и будет счастье)
<Sergey_IT> это да, но просто интересно понять, в чем может быть дело )
<Sergey_IT> соединяется то он статически
<bear_> artus привет ... темы что ссылки кидал где нашел ...
<bear_> прикольные
<artus> bear_, какие именно ?
<bear_> http://pre06.deviantart.net/df31/th/pre/f/2014/166/3/1/haxos_conky_by_daviddavioblue-d7iid2c.png
<artus> bear_, http://www.deviantart.com/art/haxOS-Conky-454353060
<bear_> artus понял, спасибо
<artus> незачто )))
<artus> я прям тащусь с упоротости недокинозалов, у который контента в фул хд нету, рекламу они по человеческие показывать не могут, обязательно с выскакивающими попапами на букмекерки, но зато ноют чтоб адблок отключил.
<artus> говносервисы такие говносервисы
<Sergey_IT> не ходи туда, не вляпаешься
#ubuntu-ru 2017-11-27
<aleksei`> всем утря
<|rapidsp|> test
<ubuntuhelp> |rapidsp|, Понг понг понг...
<Neo3> hi
<SergeyIT> ку
<Neo3> че тут так тихо?
<Neo3> SergeyIT: о чем вы тут говорите про убунту?
<Neo3> SergeyIT: я хочу сервер настроить и создать чат на node.js
<JohnDoe_71Rus> настраивай. разрешаю
<SergeyIT> так настройка к убунту не относится... и вообще, домой пора
<Neo3> JohnDoe_71Rus: я хочу шел поучить
<Neo3> JohnDoe_71Rus: I'll learn shall
<Neo3> cum on everybody )
<Neo3> JohnDoe_71Rus: как думаешь стоит?
<Neo3> командную строку можно выполнять в php и получать данные
<Neo3> конечно стоит, это общение с сервером, хотя мы можем запустить любое приложение написаное для линукс
<Neo3> короче не стоит, лучше что то другое делать, только данные можем получить а ниче такого не создать типо видео чата
<Neo3> лучше в #ubuntu или в #ubuntu-offtopic
#ubuntu-ru 2017-11-28
<aleksei`> всем утра
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нетникто
<|Bot|> q
<|Bot|> а кто-то bumblebee юзает ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> уит уики
<aleksei`> логично
<SergeyIT> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<SergeyIT> о, работает )
#ubuntu-ru 2017-11-29
<aleksei`> утра
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://geektimes.ru/post/295949/ хаха
<Sergey_IT> о чем молчим?
<Sergey_IT> понятно
#ubuntu-ru 2017-11-30
<yrun> > (2017-11-29 23:06:01) Sergey_IT: о чем молчим? < а разьве не слышно хорового пения 2-го дома Старсобеса?
<sansero> О допиливании nvidia-settings под Wayland ничего не слышно?..
<sansero> А то как-то не кошерно получается, что с Икса слезаем, а залезть то больше и некуда...
<sansero> Можно конечно снова залезть на Хорг, но какой смысл тогда слезать то было?
<sansero> Чую, что к 18,04 не допилят
<SergeyIT> конечно не допилят, к 20.04 если только
<sansero> Супермен или Сон Гоку?
#ubuntu-ru 2017-12-01
<|rapidsp|> test
<ubuntuhelp> |rapidsp|, Есть контакт.
#ubuntu-ru 2017-12-02
<moogle1> Помогите мне патч установить для apt-get source keyboard-configuration
<moogle1> Я вот по этой инструкции действую, чтобы квадратики убрать из консоли - https://habrahabr.ru/post/281170/
<moogle1> Вот есть папка console-setup-1.108ubuntu15.3 с исходниками и патч я скачал патч, там есть файлы с расширением .patch
<moogle1> Как его применить не знаю.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> патч давно не нужен
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/russian_font_in_console
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ааа. упс. имел дело только до 14.04, выше не залезал
<moogle1> JohnDoe_71Rus: Это работает, только когда переключаешься в Alt+F7 и обратно в консоль, приходится заново setupcon писать.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> никаких сетупкон. редактировать файл насчет фреймбуфера. у меня на 12 и 14 версии ничего не надо.
<moogle1> Так ExecStart=/bin/setupcon просто автоматом его запускает.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кого запускает?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Сегодня, 20.04.2016, за один день до релиза, исправление вошло сначала в proposed, а затем, и в release ветку Ubuntu Xenial.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> то есть для  Xenial эти танцы уже не нужны
<Quest2010> NikServ identify harmony2
#ubuntu-ru 2017-12-03
<alex-menx> Здравствуйте! У меня есть такой вопрос. Искал в гугле и на форуме, не нашёл. (может просто не по глазам). Суть такова. Есть 2 интерфейса: eth0 и wlan0. Оба имеют выход в интернет и оба подключены к пк. Как сделать что бы использовался
<alex-menx> определённый интерфейс?
#ubuntu-ru 2018-11-26
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть волшебная утилита для определения какие варианты video hardware acceleration поддерживает система?
<bayanist2082> драсте
<bayanist2082> =_=
#ubuntu-ru 2018-11-27
<|rapidsp|> re
<|rapidsp|> а никто не пробовал пользовать rdesktop -r disk:...
<|rapidsp|> копирую большой файл к себе на тачку с сервера а он не полностью приходит
<|rapidsp|> хотя винда показывает что типа все скопироовано
#ubuntu-ru 2018-11-28
<SergeyIT> хде народ-то?
<|rapidsp|> в поле?
<SergeyIT> под снегом, замело?
<tagezi> да он уже испарился
<SergeyIT> пессимист
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: есть чё выпить?
<SergeyIT> навалом )
#ubuntu-ru 2018-11-30
<TeddyBeer> всем привет! Кто-нибудь пробовал XenialPup (Puppy Linux на основе Xenial-дистрибутива)?
<TeddyBeer>  
<TeddyBeer> и мой вопрос про Puppy-дитрибутив вообще уместен, или есть более специализированный канал?
<TeddyBeer> спасибо
#ubuntu-ru 2018-12-02
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на 18.04 словил багу с intel интегряшкой в проце. показывает сплеш и можно переключить на лог загрузки, а потом черный экран и курсор в углу. и все.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> по активности диска видно что "пациент жив". Но клавиатура не работает, в консоль не переключится.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Но если грузить сначала в режим восстановления а потом выбрать resume можно получить иксы на интеле.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> спросил у гугля, вроде как баг известный. типа модуль ядра пытается грузить firmware i915 а фс еще не смонтирована и не находит фирмварь
<Sergey_IT> это лучше на форуме... я такой темы не помню (
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем форум если есть https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/1611124
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://gist.github.com/zas/205372c824decb8e121baec2f86e1415
<JohnDoe_71Rus> только у меня файл фирмвари на который ругается физически есть на диске
<Sergey_IT> так там вроде на убунту 16 ссылки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я давно поймал эту штуку. и понял что через рековери режим грузит. принял за причуды.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а тут ситуация повторилась. уже посмотрел логи, сравнил и сделал выводы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хотя 16-й у меня никогда небыло. но баловался 14-й с более свежими ядрами
#ubuntu-ru 2019-11-25
 * mintdja свалил домой
#ubuntu-ru 2019-11-27
<gry> добрый день
<diskin> gry, привет, ночь уже
<gry> у нас девять утра :) но доброй ночи
<diskin> хорошо вам )
<gry> это Океания, тут теплеет
<gry> пожаров много
<gry> все купаются
#ubuntu-ru 2019-11-28
<Big_Aziz> всем привет
<Big_Aziz> всем привет
<Big_Aziz> что так тихо на канале
<Big_Aziz> hi
#ubuntu-ru 2019-11-29
<diskin> никто не пишет, вот и тихо. а кто ставил 19.10? говорят, улучшили производительность UI сильно.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сидим на лтс. и на lx/qtde
<diskin> я вот тоже на lts, 18.04. но начиная с 19.04, говорят, пошло улучшение, а в 19.10 еще сильнее улучшили. думаю, все же попробовать )
<diskin> поэтому интересно было бы услышать об опыте использования "стокового" 19.10
<diskin> кстати, lxde слышал, а что такое qtde?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> блин lxqt
<diskin> все равно не знаю, но ладно
<diskin> вчера неожиданно зависла система. тыкнул ctrl-alt-f3 - консоль работает, начал смотреть логи, ничего не вижу подозрительного. перезагружаться лень. потом сообразил, что батарейка в мышке села ).
<JohnDoe_71Rus> lxqt это куда свалили почти все разрабы lxde. https://lxqt.org/
<diskin> достал новые аккумы, вынул старые, положил на коврик, продул мышку, вставил аккумы, заработало, через 30 секунд опять повисло. успел даже расстроиться от такой нестабильной работы системы, но заметил, что вставил севшие аккумы по ошибке.
<SergeyIT> ку, зашел к французам - 100 чел. в комнате и тоже молчат
<andrex> ну это французы
<andrex> лягух жуют поди))
<SergeyIT> смотрю ты на английсокм сидишь )
<andrex> ну у них там веселее
<SergeyIT> но строоого
<diskin> а кто ж не сидит на английском
<Sergey_IT> французы проснулись... win vista вспоминают )
<Sergey_IT> опять заснули )
#ubuntu-ru 2019-12-01
<Big_Aziz> Всем ку
